# Sticky  Introduction to the forum - Tell us about yourself



## TundraGreen

Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.

Cheers,
Will

Using the Forum

The Expat Forum - Mexico is the place for people to share information and experiences about life as a foreigner in Mexico. We’re all here to share opinions and the community will enjoy hearing your thoughts.

Our membership includes a wide mixture of people. Some post frequently and at length on every topic. Some come with a question and only want an answer. Don’t be disheartened, though, if you start a thread and find it met with deafening silence – it happens sometimes to all of us. It’s nothing personal, maybe no one else knows much about it.

Sometimes, new members revive long-dormant threads. Don’t be put off because the last post was 3 years ago. That only means the rest of us ran out of things to say – your new contribution can often start discussion off again. However, before answering or commenting on any questions on a long dead thread, remember that the question may no longer be relevant and the person who posed the question may be long gone.

Inevitably in a community like this, we’ve all grown to know one another very well, and indeed many of us have made good friends and even started relationships through the site. As someone new you may feel awkward about joining in a discussion where people who clearly know one another are throwing comments back and forth or sharing in-jokes you don't get – it can easily feel like you’re interrupting. Please be assured you are not and we'd love new people to join in these chats.

Do take a look at the recent existing threads carefully before starting a new thread.

Debate

The Expat Forum is a friendly site where people come to discuss topics. Frequently an interesting discussion involves disagreement and often people have quite firm and passionate beliefs. That’s very welcome! Discussions where everyone agrees with one another are actually quite dull.

However, we ask that all posters argue in constructive, measured and respectful terms. Discussion must always be focused on the issues, not the person. If you disagree with someone then engage with their ideas rather than any opinions you may have formed of them as an individual or assumptions you have made about them. If you disagree with a member's views about immigration that’s fine. If you speculate about their personal hygiene or presumed intelligence, it’s not okay.

Ultimately the moderators are here to ensure a pleasant board and to regulate discussion. If you have a problem with someone’s posting then please don’t take a broadside on the board but contact one of us. The Moderators for Mexico are Tundragreen and Isla Verde. You can report a post by clicking on the red and white triangle and exclamation mark at the top of every post, by sending a Personal Message to one of the Moderators, or by clicking on the Contact button at the top and bottom of every page. In addition, if a moderator decides that something is inappropriate, their judgement must be respected by all parties concerned.

Off topic discussions

Frequently. discussion will stray from the topic mentioned in the title of the thread. This is a normal occurrence in any face-to-face discussion and it frequently happens here. If the discussion goes too far afield, someone will usually suggest getting back to the topic. In addition, a Moderator will occasionally split the off-topic comments into a separate thread. But wandering discussions are a part of normal human intercourse and are given pretty wide latitude here. It makes the conversations more interesting or more frustrating depending on one's point of view.

In addition to all things Mexican, we also have La Chatarrería, an area where other topics can be discussed.

Finally, I hope you enjoy the Expat Forum as much as all the regulars here. We think it’s a very special place and we’re pleased you’ve chosen to join us.

Note: These suggestions were adapted from an introduction to another forum written by David at the onlinebookgroup.


----------



## TundraGreen

*About TundraGreen*

Where to start. I live in Guadalajara, Mexico. My path to Mexico was accidental. By profession I am a research geophysicist. I have spent most of my life studying earthquakes and volcanoes and associated phenomenon. Four years ago, I found myself unemployed for the first time in about 40 years. There is a story behind that, but that is another topic.

In any event, I decided it would be a good time to spend two years in the Peace Corps, something I had wanted to do early in life but marriage and children had interfered. I told the Peace Corps I wanted to go somewhere warm and Spanish speaking. The only Spanish speaking country program that accepted people without a prior knowledge of Spanish was Mexico, so they sent me here. I spent two years working with the Comisión Nacional Forestal (CONAFOR), the Mexican forest agency, doing computer development, remote sensing, and related research. CONAFOR's headquarters is in Guadalajara.

Midway through my tour with the Peace Corps, I decided I really like living in Mexico. When my Peace Corps tour ended, I continued working for CONAFOR for awhile as a contract employee, but then found that work was interfering with life so I quit. I stayed in Guadalajara. I live near the center of the city and enjoy everything about the life style here, the mercados, the ability to walk everywhere, the buses for when you want to go a little further, the people and the weather.

I have two grown children and one grandchild. My son and his wife and my grandson live in Colorado. My daughter went to Germany for her junior year abroad about 20 years ago and never returned. So, in staying in Mexico, I am following in her footsteps as an expat.

Finally, a note about my nickname. "TundraGreen" is the color of the motorcycle that I sold when I joined the Peace Corps. They wouldn't let me bring it to Mexico and I didn't want to store it. Maybe the name appealed to me because I was born in Alaska which has a lot of tundra and I am fairly conscious of "green" issues in the world today, but mostly I just like the sound of it.

I look forward to hearing about some of the other subscribers,
Will Prescott


----------



## TundraGreen

*One other comment*

As the regulars in this forum probably already know, I am new to the role of Moderator. I am going to be on a steep learning curve for awhile. Please feel free to send me private messages* with comments, questions, suggestions or criticisms if anything you see here warrants it.

Will

*To send a private message to anyone, click on their user name and select the option from the drop down menu. I believe you have to have had a few posts, maybe 5, before the page will let you send private messages.


----------



## Gary.Outlaw

Hi, my name is Gary Hoffer and I am now living in Ensenada, BC. I traveled down the coast of Mexico, Costa Rica, Nicaragua, Panama, and arrived in Colombia about 15 years ago aboard my sailboat "Patience". It was pirated in Colombia and I was forced to return to the US and start over. Having finally retired I decided that the only way to live on SSA was to move to Mexico so my girlfiend and I have brought our Catalina 30 "Outlaw" down to see the country in detail.

We have been in Ensenada for 6 months now and plan to move on to La Paz in November.


----------



## TundraGreen

Gary.Outlaw said:


> Hi, my name is Gary Hoffer and I am now living in Ensenada, BC. I traveled down the coast of Mexico, Costa Rica, Nicaragua, Panama, and arrived in Colombia about 15 years ago aboard my sailboat "Patience". It was pirated in Colombia and I was forced to return to the US and start over. Having finally retired I decided that the only way to live on SSA was to move to Mexico so my girlfiend and I have brought our Catalina 30 "Outlaw" down to see the country in detail.
> 
> We have been in Ensenada for 6 months now and plan to move on to La Paz in November.


Hi Gary,

Welcome to the Forum. Do you live on the boat or ashore. I have done a little sailing off Baja.

Will


----------



## gigirmt

*Registered Massage Therapist living in Mexico City*

Hi, Everyone!

I'm an RMT from Toronto planning to move to Mexico City late this year to early 2012. I'm fluent in both languages and plan to set-up my own business in alternative therapies.

I'll be available to treat anyone looking for a registered therapist from Canada and would also appreciate any pointers you may want to share with me. 

Many thanks,
GG


----------



## TundraGreen

gigirmt said:


> Hi, Everyone!
> 
> I'm an RMT from Toronto planning to move to Mexico City late this year to early 2012. I'm fluent in both languages and plan to set-up my own business in alternative therapies.
> 
> I'll be available to treat anyone looking for a registered therapist from Canada and would also appreciate any pointers you may want to share with me.
> 
> Many thanks,
> GG


Hi GG,

Welcome to the board. I hope your move works out for you. I wish I was fluent in both languages. I am working on Spanish but have a long way to go.

Will


----------



## Gary.Outlaw

TundraGreen said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum. Do you live on the boat or ashore. I have done a little sailing off Baja.
> 
> Will


I live on the boat with my girlfriend. We plan to got south to La Paz in the fall.


----------



## roni

My name is Ron and I live with my wife in Portland, OR.

We have been visiting Mexico since 2003, mostly the Yucatán Peninsula, but also Guadalajara, the Lake Chapala area, Guanajuato and San Miguel de Allende. We are within a year of retirement and plan to move to Mérida, Yucatán when we retire

I know full well that some folks from Lake Chapala consider it disgustingly hot, but we like it and the heat .

I will be 60 then, my child bride will be 57. I have worked as a researcher and college and universities for the past 20 years and am looking forward to practicing my Spantugues (I grew up in Brasil) and enjoying retirement.


----------



## dizzyizzy

My name is Izzy, and I am Mexican expat in Dubai and moderator for the Dubai section, as well as a regular lurker here, whenever I get homesick


----------



## Tracey Clark

*Future Expat from Michigan to Chihuahua, Mx!*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


¡HOLA! Me llamo Tracey Clark... I just found this site as I was online looking into job prospects in Chihuahua. I am from Hastings Michigan, trying to build a network of similar expats from the U.S. My boyfriend is from Delicias, Chihuahua, his last name is Terrazas, an historically political family in the state (read about Luis Terrazas and the Mexican Revolution) and he is planning to move back there soon.

I am working toward my Masters degree in counseling psychology/social work while taking Spanish classes to become fluent, and also intensely studying Latino culture and history. I may have to finish my degree in Mx. I am currently a technical writer / engineering services coordinator for a large corporation. I have 3 Arabian horses to move and this is a very important factor for me--to ensure their safe transit and find a nice place to keep them. That shouldn't be too much of a problem considering the horse culture in northern Mx! I have established some connections through FB, specifically in the Casas Grandes area, and they are some of the nicest, most interesting people I have ever had the privilege of communicating with. The culture, history, art, and political environment are fascinating in that area! 

SALUDOS ~Tracey


----------



## wendylee

*Hello All*

Hola! I am not fluent in espanol, but I have been studying it for some time on my own. My husband and I have been visiting Cancun yearly for 20 years. I knew, from my very first time there, that this is where my home and my heart belongs. It has taken some time for my husband to come around, but now that he is retiring, he is also ready to spend extended time there. We contacted a realtor and have found a really lovely place in town in Supermanza 17. The bank, it is a foreclosure, is delaying because they are hoping for a higher bid, but my heart is set on this place. We have been in contact with some other people who are retired and have been there for some time. We are interested in meeting other people, too. I'd love to hear from some of you.


----------



## ronb172

We are Ron and Karen living near Salt Lake City. We've been to cancun several times and on the way home last month we decided to retire in that area. We are heading back down to Merida for a week in Aug to check things out there. We hope to be moving to Merida by 2014 unless Karen is affered a early out she can't refuse. So for now we are getting ready for lots of yard sales and getting all our ducks in a row. This site has been great. I've learned a lot here.


----------



## wendylee

Nice to meet you both. Have you checked into international health insurance coverages?


----------



## ronb172

Not yet. We are covered by BC/BS Federal and I've read in a thread here where a guy had some major medical work done and they paid. That is something we will look into as our time to move gets closer.


----------



## Schmo

My partner and I are retired Texans with a home in Celaya, GTO. Over the years we have travelled Mexico extensively and chose Guanajato as our favorite state. The coastal areas are beautiful but the unpredictable weather and humidity kept us from living there. Celaya is centrally located with moderate weather and is a bit more affordable than the better known places. Don't run into many expats here and when we do they are generally not from here. We love it here.


----------



## TundraGreen

We have a lot of newcomers posting about their interests in moving to Mexico. 

Ron and Karen - Merida in 2014
WendyLee and husband - Cancun
Tracey and boyfriend - Chihuahua (with Arabian horses no less)
Roni and wife - Merida within a year
Schmo and partner - Celaya
DandKay - San Miguel Cozumel

Greetings to all of you. I hope you keep us posted on your progress.

Will


----------



## jrmyers

Hi Everybody,

My name's John, I'm from Portland, OR (Hi Ron!). I work in IT. I'm 57 and would retire tomorrow if I could....but...I think I'm going to have to wait until I'm 62. I really don't understand why people would work later than that, but that's just me.

I've only been to Mexico twice. Once to just south of Tijuana to visit family friends, and again last October to visit friends in Ajijic. I spent a week, they took me all over and I fell in love with the country.

I'm convinced you either "get" Mexico or you don't. I want to do a lot more traveling around the country before I decide on a place to stay, so I'd appreciate any suggestions of places to check out.

BTW, Google Maps is a wonderful thing. I've been doing a virtual tour of some places through its Street View feature: Guanajuato, San Miguel Allende, Guadalajara, Merida...

Hasta luego,
Juan


----------



## fedor1

*Hi from Egypt*

I am an expat teaching at a private American school in Cairo Egypt. In 3 months my husband and I are moving to San Antonia Tlay on Lake Chapala. We own a home there and plan to relax and enjoy the area for at least a year, then who knows?

We have lived in Cairo for 5 years and really enjoyed it and the whole region. Before that we lived in Canada all of our lives, teaching and living in Saskatoon, Sask. After my husband superannuated we decided to work in other countries and it has been a fascinating experience. We even got to experience our first revolution!

I am also a published writer and my husband is a professional musician, so we hope to be able to get back to professions in Mexico.


----------



## Jade Perreault

*Hey everyone*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hi My name is Jade I came to Mexico to spend 30 days or so with my brother for work and relaxation ..I have to return to canada but will be back ..We are working in the Security & Telecommunications fields..Our company does everything from high end security systems to Satellite Communcations and GPS tracking modules ..Glad to be here


----------



## gfamily

*New to Monterrey*

Hi everyone, I am Stephanie and my husband is Miguel. We moved here to Monterrey almost a month ago. We decided to come and TRY to get his Immigration papers in order. I am in the process of searching for a job, I hope to be able to start work after Semana Santa.


----------



## TundraGreen

gfamily said:


> Hi everyone, I am Stephanie and my husband is Miguel. We moved here to Monterrey almost a month ago. We decided to come and TRY to get his Immigration papers in order. I am in the process of searching for a job, I hope to be able to start work after Semana Santa.


Welcome to the forum and good luck with the job search.

Will


----------



## MelodyfromWashington

*We are in Monterrey too right now, hope to move to Merida*



gfamily said:


> Hi everyone, I am Stephanie and my husband is Miguel. We moved here to Monterrey almost a month ago. We decided to come and TRY to get his Immigration papers in order. I am in the process of searching for a job, I hope to be able to start work after Semana Santa.


Hi Stephanie! My family and I are also in Monterrey. Been here since August, 2010. We have only met one American expat since we have been here. We would love to meet more native english speakers. It has lonely for us. 

I am retired, and I homeschool my 13 yr old daughter. I have two other daughters here also, one is married to a Mexican doctor. She is the reason why we came down here in the first place. 

We spend most of the time in our home. Mainly because of the unpredictable dangers of driving anywhere, which have been VERY real in this area. We live in a secured neighborhood, but it still isnt that safe. We are going to Merida for three weeks in June, just to check it out. We may move there if we like it. 

We have been commuting back and forth from Washington/Oregon to Monterrey every year for 12 yrs now. Mostly to visit my married daughter and grandkids. So if you need any advice or help, let me know. Especially if you need to know who the best doctors are here, this we know pretty well we think. 

I hope all goes well for you and your husband. Stay in touch. I will try to figure out how to get you my email address. I check it daily. 

Welcome to Mexico!
Melody


----------



## TundraGreen

MelodyfromWashington said:


> ... I will try to figure out how to get you my email address. I check it daily.


After you have posted 5 times, you will be able to send a private message to other members.


----------



## MelodyfromWashington

*In Monterrey, want to move to Yucaton - looking for expats with kids - homeschoolers*

Hi we are in Monterrey at this time. But going to Merida in June to check it out. 

I am retired, and I homeschool my 13 yr old daughter. I have two other daughters here also, one is married to a Mexican doctor. She is the reason why we came down here in the first place. 

We spend most of the time in our home. Mainly because of the unpredictable dangers of driving anywhere in this Monterrey area. Danger has been VERY real in this area. We have been here since August 2010. For this area, those gun fighting, drug-military/police random gunfights and other dangers that the US media write about *are true*. Unfortuately we have been very lonely because of this. 

We live in a secured neighborhood, but it still isnt that safe. We are going to Merida for three weeks in June, just to check it out. We may move there if we like it. 

We have been commuting back and forth from Washington/Oregon to Monterrey every year for 12 yrs now. Mostly to visit my married daughter and grandkids. We all want to move away from Monterrey soon. But first want to check out Merida or other similar areas near the beach and Yucaton before we make a final decision to leave this country or relocate to yucaton. 

Can anyone tell me if there are expat 'families' with kids in the Merida area? Especially homeschool families? 

Thanks,
Melody


----------



## MelodyfromWashington

*thank you TundraGreen*



TundraGreen said:


> After you have posted 5 times, you will be able to send a private message to other members.


Thankyou TundraGreen. Is this my 5th post? I am trying to figure out how this all works. I realize I just posted two times just a few minutes ago, and said basically the same things in each post.  I guess I was thinking my response to someone, would go to them, and my other one would show up somewhere else.  

This is all new to me. Thanks for your help!

Melody


----------



## conorkilleen

*I'm in Monterrey also*



MelodyfromWashington said:


> Hi Stephanie! My family and I are also in Monterrey. Been here since August, 2010. We have only met one American expat since we have been here. We would love to meet more native english speakers. It has lonely for us.


Hello fellow Regios! I just moved here with my family in March. I live in San Jeronimo. My wife and her daughter ate Mexican and we have one daughter that was born in the US. I moved here for work because before I was commuting back and forth from the states every month for the last 3 years and it was taking a toll on my family. My US born daughter and I just received our FM3 Visas on Friday. We are pretty happy.

Feel free to send me a message if you want to meet and get together on the weekend for a BBQ and some drinks. It would be great to meet some more English speaking people here. There is a Monterrey Expat group that I still need to contact (need to find the info or google it again).

As for the safety here- We don't spend allot of time outside of the house either, however almost every day we drive to go get some food, house supplies, or I drive to the office here in San Jeronimo. I have driven around Cumbres, San Pedro, Valle Oriente, and all over San Jeronimo. I feel pretty safe here, even driving or walking. I could see if I lived in Guadalupe or San Nicholas I may be a little more reluctant to go outside. There has been allot of chaos going on over on that side of the city.

Cheers!

Conor


----------



## ronb172

Conorkilleen, how long did it take you to get your FM3?


----------



## conorkilleen

ronb172 said:


> Conorkilleen, how long did it take you to get your FM3?


It took about 3 months for my process. Allot of the time lag had to do with the Mexican company (My US companies MEX location) paperwork and referral letters and documents. The rest was me going to the local Mex Consulate to get the "pre-Visa" work done, then moving here to MTY and completing the process at the INM office here.

I've heard it taking longer and shorter. I think it all depends on the circumstances.


----------



## Grammanita

Brand new. I don't know if this is where I'm supposed to tell a bit about myself or not. I might be in the wrong place. 

BUT, we're living in Guadalajara and have been here for about 9 weeks now. We love it, have a good support group of locals who are really great to us. We love our little condo near Bugambilias in Zapopan. It's a bit of a drive (20 minutes) to our place of service at the corner of de la Patria and Guadalupe, but not too bad.

I have one problem that I am just fussing with. I thought I would be able to get my medications mailed into the country and now find out that evidently that is illegal. I'm using Zoloft, or the generic of it which is utterly cheap in the U.S. and here sertraline is expensive, about $50 USD for a two week supply. I just hate that. Does anyone know of a legal way to get meds sent down here?


----------



## Zoesterone

*Newbies to this forum.*

We have lived in Mazatlan for three years but are thinking about relocating to a town closer to the border to be closer to family as well as a few other reasons. We love Mazatlan very much as it has so much culture, theater, beautiful beaches, and much is free. It is not just a "tourist" town but a working city. Still, we are going to explore Rosarito and maybe Puerto Penasco. We are renters as we still have a house in AZ that we would like to sell, but now isn't the time. Mazatlan has two super forums that help network and keep us all informed of various things as well as a "buy and sell" link. We don't like gated communities, all ****** communities, but prefer a good mix and love the Mexican people. Oh yes...we have dogs...plural. I used to be a supervisor at an SPCA outside of San Francisco and life without a furface, for me, is not a life. Zoe


----------



## hadnuf

*We'll get there eventually...*

Will - 

Welcome as the new moderator. Great idea soliciting everybody's stories. I have enjoyed reading them.

My wife & I are in our early sixties, living in Colorado. We need to travel and explore some more, but we're interested in settling someplace in the cooler Central Mexican Highlands. My wife is Mexican-American and speaks pretty good Spanish. I have been trying to learn virtually all my life and will probably never be very good at it. We both feel like we would successfully adapt to local culture.

I recently became unemployed and this might be the perfect time for us to go if it weren't for the house we currently own. Like many Americans we are stuck with it and it looks like I'm going to have to try to work a few more years to keep making house payments in hopes the market will improve. Anybody looking for a large house in the beautiful Colorado Rockies? I'm in a dealing mood. 

Best to all,

Dave


----------



## TundraGreen

hadnuf said:


> Will -
> 
> Welcome as the new moderator. Great idea soliciting everybody's stories. I have enjoyed reading them.
> 
> My wife & I are in our early sixties, living in Colorado. We need to travel and explore some more, but we're interested in settling someplace in the cooler Central Mexican Highlands. My wife is Mexican-American and speaks pretty good Spanish. I have been trying to learn virtually all my life and will probably never be very good at it. We both feel like we would successfully adapt to local culture.
> 
> I recently became unemployed and this might be the perfect time for us to go if it weren't for the house we currently own. Like many Americans we are stuck with it and it looks like I'm going to have to try to work a few more years to keep making house payments in hopes the market will improve. Anybody looking for a large house in the beautiful Colorado Rockies? I'm in a dealing mood.
> 
> Best to all,
> 
> Dave


Thanks, Dave. I hope you find a way to make things work out for you. I know there are a lot of people in the same boat these days.


----------



## Guest

Hello,

I have a question about posting message. I cannot send a private one, because I sent only 2 or 3 posts.

I would like, now that I am in Mexico, introduce myself as you propose.
Do I simply do "reply" to your post?

Thank you in advance for your explanations

Mitsuko46


----------



## TrishnKali

*Trish & Kali*

I've really enjoyed and learned a lot from this website, so I'm happy to share with you and hopefully meet some of you in person next year!

I'm a 42 year old graduate student in Mankato MN. I've lived in Brazil and went to college for a semester in Mexico. I will graduate next spring with a masters in teaching, content area social studies with a MN license. But...I want to move to Mexico! Particularly the Cancun area. I first started looking into teaching at an American School and now I'm looking at teaching online too. I will have a certification in online teaching, but would be looking at teaching high school level social studies. Whatever I do, I want to be living back where I belong...what I mean is that my mom and dad met at a mission in Chiapas! My mother was a nun and my dad a dentist and if they had just waited ONE more month, I would have been born in Mexico!

I've spent the last 20 years in Minnesota, mostly working in community development and radio. I have a weekday talk show and while it's fun, it doesn't pay the bills. My daughter just turned 13, and she is ecstatic about moving! I have a degree in Spanish and International Relations and my expertise is in South American history. 

We will be coming with our dog Jack and our two cats, Seamus and Rose. Ideally, we would like to rent a home that would allow us to have visitors regularly, so that Kali can keep up with back home and her new home. I want her to attend school, but her spanish is weak right now, so the American school for her. I also want her involved in as many activities as possible to make new friends and acculturate herself.

We are really excited and committed, but have tons of questions and can use any advice you are willing to share! Thank you for what you've provided so far and I really do hope to meet some new friends from here down there...soon!
Trish


----------



## TrishnKali

roni said:


> My name is Ron and I live with my wife in Portland, OR.
> 
> We have been visiting Mexico since 2003, mostly the Yucatán Peninsula, but also Guadalajara, the Lake Chapala area, Guanajuato and San Miguel de Allende. We are within a year of retirement and plan to move to Mérida, Yucatán when we retire
> 
> I know full well that some folks from Lake Chapala consider it disgustingly hot, but we like it and the heat .
> 
> I will be 60 then, my child bride will be 57. I have worked as a researcher and college and universities for the past 20 years and am looking forward to practicing my Spantugues (I grew up in Brasil) and enjoying retirement.


Hi Ron,
I had to laugh at the Spantugues! When I was going to school in Mexico and later on vacation everyone thought I was a Brazilian (and I LOVED that) because I apparently have a Brazilian accent when I speak Spanish! Go Figure!
Trish


----------



## kebyta

Hello and glad to find this site!!

I will be moving to Jalisco in June due to unforseen personal circumstances, and I need to find work but where does one begin? I was in Mexico from January to March but upon my return to the United States I have decided I want to move there permanently. I am hoping someone can assist me in how to begin searching for a job in customer service, administrative, or other employment. I have an Associates in Business, and am currently going to school online for my BA in Medical Records and Health Information Systems (I don't think that degree will be any use in Mexico).

Thank you,

Kebyta


----------



## TundraGreen

kebyta said:


> Hello and glad to find this site!!
> 
> I will be moving to Jalisco in June due to unforseen personal circumstances, and I need to find work but where does one begin? I was in Mexico from January to March but upon my return to the United States I have decided I want to move there permanently. I am hoping someone can assist me in how to begin searching for a job in customer service, administrative, or other employment. I have an Associates in Business, and am currently going to school online for my BA in Medical Records and Health Information Systems (I don't think that degree will be any use in Mexico).


Welcome to the forum. 

I suspect you are going to have a hard time finding work. I have a young Mexican friend that has had difficulty finding a job. Another friend, a Mexicana and an engineer, spent more than a year looking for a job after the US company she worked for let her go during the slowdown a couple of years ago. Finally, another friend, a US citizen, has been looking for a job for months. He lived in Mexico for two years and is fluent in Spanish. There are jobs teaching English but they tend to be low paying and part time. You also need a visa with work permission to work, but that can usually be arranged if you have a job offer. 

Good luck,


----------



## ASL

Hello everyone. I have been a lurker here for about a year. I moved to Mexico last November and love it!

Currently I live in the Lake Chapala area. I am a writer (published author), consult with people who are suicidal, and have a small shop. Moving here was the best thing I could have done for myself!

I look forward to being more active on this board and learning from other expats in Mexico. This country offers so much, and I look forward to exploring more of it.


----------



## TundraGreen

ASL said:


> Hello everyone. I have been a lurker here for about a year. I moved to Mexico last November and love it!
> 
> Currently I live in the Lake Chapala area. I am a writer (published author), consult with people who are suicidal, and have a small shop. Moving here was the best thing I could have done for myself!
> 
> I look forward to being more active on this board and learning from other expats in Mexico. This country offers so much, and I look forward to exploring more of it.


Welcome to the board Asl. And I look forward to hearing more from you.

Best wishes,


----------



## ASL

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to the board Asl. And I look forward to hearing more from you.
> 
> Best wishes,


Thank you TundraGreen. I have been active on my local area forum for some time and am happy to also be here now.

To Kebyta,

I don't know your immigration status...I have an FM3 and recently applied for work privileges. If you have your own business and are contributing to the Mexican economy versus being seen as taking a job from a Mexican, it is much easier to be granted permission to work here. There are also many online options to earn supplementary or full-time income.


----------



## kebyta

ASL said:


> Thank you TundraGreen. I have been active on my local area forum for some time and am happy to also be here now.
> 
> To Kebyta,
> 
> I don't know your immigration status...I have an FM3 and recently applied for work privileges. If you have your own business and are contributing to the Mexican economy versus being seen as taking a job from a Mexican, it is much easier to be granted permission to work here. There are also many online options to earn supplementary or full-time income.


Thank you ASL, I was actually thinking the same thing about online work!! I only have a short time to go until I finish my degree program so that may be an option.

Thanks again!!


----------



## honeybee

*Hi*

Hi, I am new to the site. I found it while searching for any information I could get about moving to Mexico. Due to the difficulty of finding a new job for my Mexican-born boyfriend, I may have to move to Mexico if I wish to stay with him. He has not been in the country since he was a child & I have never traveled there. He does have some family scattered around the country so we are unsure of where we could end up. He's fluent in Spanish & English but at this time I am unable to communicate in Spanish. He will probably have to go ahead of me & find a job & a place to live. I have tried to get all the information I can from the internet but I would be lying if I said I am not overwhelmed & confused by alot of it. We could get married, here or in Mexico, if it would make matters less complicated. I am extremely worried that I would not be able to find any way to make a living. I have only a high-school education & have worked in the administrative field my entire life. We don't have alot of money in savings so it's actually terrifying to me, since I am the type of person who wants to plan ahead for everything, to just go blindly in & hope for the best. Any suggestions, help, or info about getting a job, cost of living, safest places, or how to get started, would be greatly appreciated. :confused2:


----------



## jr2448

Hi to all,

I've put up a few posts in this forum over the past couple of months but I have never posted on this thread. I think I should do so so that you all can get to know me a bit. I currently live in Bethlehem Pennsylvania and am married to a lovely mujer living in Oaxaca. We met in 2006 online on a "myspace" type of website that a friend of mine here convinced me to sign up on after my previous girlfriend and I broke up. Luckily for me I am quite fluent in Spanish and even more luckily for me she was on the first page when I hit the "make friends" button! Since our first random email on that site we have since seen each other umpteen times during my visits to Oaxaca and have been married since Nov 2007.

We are now in the process of building a house in Oaxaca ( the actual location is about midway between Oaxaca City and Tlacolula de Matamoros). The outer structure is pretty much finished, we are now in the process of getting the inside done. At this moment, I really am not exactly sure when it'll be done but progress is being made and am quite confident of an early to mid 2012 move. As the time comes, I am sure that I am going to have questions but for now I am glad I found this forum and wish everyone here all the best.


----------



## mis12cuerdas

*Buenos Dias 'a todos*

I am currently living in Northwest Alaska with my wife Tammy, and I am in the process of planning my retirement, and as part of my planning looking at different options and countries... I am originaly from Venezuela and have lived in several states in the the USA, and little by little have migrated north closer to the arctic circle ~~~ and is getting closer to a time to start moving back south. I have had the opportunity to have worked in Nicaragua in two occasions, and have started to travel to Mexico and south to find a new home/friends when I finally can make the leap.

I came accross this site/forum while searching for information for places in Mexico, and after spending some time and driving many miles in the Yucatan Peninsula in January found myself wanting to explore other areas that we can travel to, to check places out for a possible new home.

I started reading a lot of the posts and I am to page 28, and I find the information quite helpfull.

*Tundragreen* I am curious about your post-name as I live in the sub-arctic Tundra ~ and there must be a reason for your name!

Bueno, saludos pa'todos

Diego


----------



## TundraGreen

Welcome to the forum Diego. I spent my first 18 years in Alaska. I grew up in Anchorage and worked all over the state off and on after that, including stints in Kotzebue, Nome, and Tin City, so I have a little familiarity with northwest Alaska. About my screen nickname. It actually comes from the color of a motorcycle that I had a few years ago. But I liked it because it combines the turf of northern Alaska with a color that is associated with sensitivity to environmental issues.


----------



## mis12cuerdas

*@ TundraGreen*

Que bueno Will! I am currently residing in Nome and my work area covers quite a bit of northwest AK - from Stebbins on the south all the way to Kivalina and Noatak to the north with Kotzebue as a stopping point, and also have projects in St Lawrence Island... I work with conservation of our natural resources...

As the song goes - "Guadalajara es un llano, y Mexico es una laguna...." 

Hope to keep up with the forum and keep reading/learning from this site!

Hasta la proxima!!!

Diego


----------



## ASL

honeybee said:


> Hi, I am new to the site. I found it while searching for any information I could get about moving to Mexico. Due to the difficulty of finding a new job for my Mexican-born boyfriend, I may have to move to Mexico if I wish to stay with him. He has not been in the country since he was a child & I have never traveled there. He does have some family scattered around the country so we are unsure of where we could end up. He's fluent in Spanish & English but at this time I am unable to communicate in Spanish. He will probably have to go ahead of me & find a job & a place to live. I have tried to get all the information I can from the internet but I would be lying if I said I am not overwhelmed & confused by alot of it. We could get married, here or in Mexico, if it would make matters less complicated. I am extremely worried that I would not be able to find any way to make a living. I have only a high-school education & have worked in the administrative field my entire life. We don't have alot of money in savings so it's actually terrifying to me, since I am the type of person who wants to plan ahead for everything, to just go blindly in & hope for the best. Any suggestions, help, or info about getting a job, cost of living, safest places, or how to get started, would be greatly appreciated. :confused2:


Hi Honeybee.

I just wanted to give you some encouragement. Mexico is a large country and it is hard to give any specific advice unless you have an idea where you'll move. The people here are generous in spirit, warm, and generally kind. You will likely find much to love, some to not love, and you will go through culture shock. That is all normal.

Learning Spanish at a very basic level is not too hard. Becoming proficient is entirely different. My experience is that if you make the effort, the Mexican people will work hard to understand you and applaud your effort.

You have legitimate concerns about being able to work. Getting legal working papers varies by the area, the job you want to do, and whether or not you would be taking a job from a Mexican citizen. That said, your writing is fairly grammatically correct (given that this is an informal posting), coherent, and strong. There may be a way for you to make a few dollars online. Your best bet is to research options like that now before coming south-of-the-border. Even if you can't afford Internet in your home immediately, Internet cafes abound.

I understand your sense of overwhelm. It is a lot to think about and culture chock is a very real phenomenon. Hang in there, ask questions, and keep breathing. Life can change in all sorts of directions, and no decision has to be forever.


----------



## mis12cuerdas

*@ Honeybee*

*Hola Honeybee*!

I am also new to the site, but not to this thing we call life in another country...

Just wanted to share some words of encouragement => truly, anything is possible if you are willing to make it happen - just set your sights to your goals and with patience, time, and perseverance it will become a reality.

The first thing I would suggest NOW is to immerse yourself with the language - not just by taking a course and/or using Rossetta Stone, but start watching tv in spanish (if is available), start reading newspapers/magazines/books in spanish and spend time with spanish speaking folks in your area ~~~ @ 1st it may be very confusing, but little by little things will start to materialize and make sense to you, and by combining courses with real life things it will speed up the process of learning the language. My 1st year while learning english when I 1st moved to the USA was quite interesting, but after a while I was able to start understanding and think in english ~~~~ But, I had to push myself to speak it, think it, read it and write it ~~~ and this is how I was able to speed up the process --- you are going to love soaperas in spanish ~ good practice

Hope this helps!

Hasta la proxima => te mando saludos, y te digo que en este momento es la hora para empezar a aprender el español!!!

Diego

PS: to be bi-lingual adds more to your resume also...


----------



## Lsanchez124

Hi I am new on this forum, I'm planning on moving to Puerto Vallarta this September. My husband is Mexican and has a lot of family in pv, we are both in our early twenties and have a little girl. I have never been to Mexico but am really excited about our new journey  I would have liked to visit but finances make this impossible since we are trying to save up for when we move down, and we won't have as much as we would like when we go but because of my husbands status in the us we feel it is the best for us


----------



## TundraGreen

Lsanchez124 said:


> Hi I am new on this forum, I'm planning on moving to Puerto Vallarta this September. My husband is Mexican and has a lot of family in pv, we are both in our early twenties and have a little girl. I have never been to Mexico but am really excited about our new journey  I would have liked to visit but finances make this impossible since we are trying to save up for when we move down, and we won't have as much as we would like when we go but because of my husbands status in the us we feel it is the best for us


Welcome to the forum. Moving to a new country and more significantly a new culture is always a challenge. When I was about your age, I moved my (now-ex) wife from the east coast of the US to the west coast. Not nearly as big a culture shift as you are facing. It took her a long time before the west coast felt like home to her, but eventually it did and she is still there. You are young and I am sure you will adapt to your new home.

Best wishes,


----------



## Guest

ah...Okay...don't know how truthful to be tho...

I'm a 25 year US Marine SpecOps veteran of, ha, advanced rank that "retired" without pension or benefits of any kind...we won't go into that...I have a big mouth and opened it in the wrong place and the wrong person heard it...we're getting screwed...so...

My new wife and I discovered after living around the world for almost 30 years (separately) that we did not like the America we found when we came back to the States. We had both been in the Military a very long time and have seen and experienced many wonderful things all over the world...and we just had to get the hell right back out of the US when we realized how bad it is there. Some of you may be able to imagine...I just don't know...

Anyway, we've been moving around Mexico for 6 months and just discovered the other day that they've changed their immigration system. We are lost...of course...many other countries you just walk in the door, they stop you, ask you what you want, and you go from there. Not here!

We left the US from Las Vegas after talking to the Mexican Counselor office there who told us that we needed NOTHING to enter and live in Mexico... So, now we're casting about trying to figure out what to do, and, of course, we don't speak Spanish...and we have very little money...and we don't speak Spanish...but, but, but...don't run away!

So, here we are in Tampico, Tamps, going take a bus to Veracruz this weekend, and see how things are there and maybe stay for a while...the violence in Mexico?...We KNOW WHAT VIOLENCE IS...we just wish to practice it no more...we're too old, now...ya know

Anyway, my wife is cool...I like her a lot...we're both pretty cool...we've been EVERYWHERE...ah...well...except Mexico...!:confused2:


----------



## TundraGreen

mwyoung said:


> I'm a 25 year US Marine SpecOps veteran


Welcome to the forum. Did you mistype your age or am I confused: a 30 year veteran at 25 years of age. In any event if you have been here 6 months, your tourist visa must be about to expire. So it sounds like the first thing you might think about doing is taking a trip to the border, leaving Mexico for a day, and coming back in on a valid tourist visa. That might regularize your immigration status here, but maybe I don't understand what your status is.

In any event, good luck.


----------



## AHappyCappy

Hello everyone, my name is Leora. My husband and I have raised two children in the states and now wanted a change. We moved to his hometown in Arandas, Jalisco (Tequila Town) about three years ago. We have built a house on the mountain about three minutes from the new "Tirolesa Wire", you can look it up on YouTube. We have a lot of traffic driving right by our new house all day long from the Tirolesa. We are fairly young to have two grown children of 24 and 27. I am 44 and my husband is 46. We have crops and agave all growing nicely on the mountain where we live. We enjoy sitting on our rooftop and watching the people slide down the high wire where we often have company joining us for a few drinks. If you ever go to the Tirolesa wire and see a couple sitting on top of their house just before you get there, that's us. We love it here! I never thought the weather could be so nice most of the year. The only season I am not crazy about is the rainy season because of the "June Bugs" Yuck! Other than that, no complaints.


----------



## Guest

*Visa? we got no visas...*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to the forum. Did you mistype your age or am I confused: a 30 year veteran at 25 years of age. In any event if you have been here 6 months, your tourist visa must be about to expire. So it sounds like the first thing you might think about doing is taking a trip to the border, leaving Mexico for a day, and coming back in on a valid tourist visa. That might regularize your immigration status here, but maybe I don't understand what your status is.
> 
> In any event, good luck.


Ah...hay, it works in my head...no, no, no...I'm well over fifty, with 25 years in the military...

Again...Ah...We were TOLD by the Mexican Counselor, IN PERSON, in Las Vegas that WE DID NOT NEED VISA's AT ALL (not yelling at you, or anyone, just kinda pissed about it.)

Please tell me you are kidding...back to the BORDER to Regularize our Visa? Status? We got no status...

Regards,
Michael and Joyce Young


----------



## TundraGreen

mwyoung said:


> Ah...hay, it works in my head...no, no, no...I'm well over fifty, with 25 years in the military...
> 
> Again...Ah...We were TOLD by the Mexican Counselor, IN PERSON, in Las Vegas that WE DID NOT NEED VISA's AT ALL (not yelling at you, or anyone, just kinda pissed about it.)
> 
> Please tell me you are kidding...back to the BORDER to Regularize our Visa? Status? We got no status...
> 
> Regards,
> Michael and Joyce Young


Probably a misunderstanding. You don't need to do anything in advance to visit Mexico from the US. But you need to get a tourist visa when you come into the country. Either you got one, and after 6 months it is about to expire, or you didn't. Either way if you want to stay in Mexico legally, you will probably need to leave the country and come back in on a new tourist visa. In any event if you want to stay here, it seems to me that it would behoove you to straighten out your status. There are other types of visas that don't require leaving the country every 6 months, but they require more documentation. There is a sticky thread that discusses visas. Free advice and worth just what you paid for it.


----------



## RVGRINGO

MWYOUNG, 
The hard cold truth is that you are, in fact, illegal aliens in Mexico. I can suspect that you entered via Baja, Sonora or another 'zona frontera', where a visa wasn't needed for a visit of up to 72 hours. If entering without a car, you didn't have to be stopped to check the temporary importation of the vehicle at the interior checkpoints. If you rode in by bus, you probably slid right through. Now, you really do need to get back to the USA, so dust off your passports and hie thee hither before some unexpected event or accident requires you to show INM (Immigration) documentation that we're all required to carry. You could be detained & deported without the chance to collect your belongings. I wouldn't hesitate. By the way, you'll have to go out by land, as you can't board a plane without your FMM tourist permit or a visa.


----------



## Guest

*We are already gone...!*



RVGRINGO said:


> MWYOUNG,
> The hard cold truth is that you are, in fact, illegal aliens in Mexico. I can suspect that you entered via Baja, Sonora or another 'zona frontera', where a visa wasn't needed for a visit of up to 72 hours. If entering without a car, you didn't have to be stopped to check the temporary importation of the vehicle at the interior checkpoints. If you rode in by bus, you probably slid right through. Now, you really do need to get back to the USA, so dust off your passports and hie thee hither before some unexpected event or accident requires you to show INM (Immigration) documentation that we're all required to carry. You could be detained & deported without the chance to collect your belongings. I wouldn't hesitate. By the way, you'll have to go out by land, as you can't board a plane without your FMM tourist permit or a visa.



Thanks for your reply RVGRINGO,

Yes, we came to Mexico on Omnibus and were not even looked at, not even on the bus, when we crossed the border. We crossed the border at Juarez from Texas.

Do you happen to know if we will be forced by physical barriers to pass through an out-going Mexican border control point to Leave Mexico, even if we are walking or on a Mexican bus line? We are now worried that we will be forcibly deported from the border! Any advice would help.

Yes, we were lied to by the Mexican Counsel in Las Vegas, NV. It does not matter now...

We are already moving north on the bus. Halfway through Tamaulipus...

TIA,

Michael


----------



## makaloco

mwyoung said:


> Yes, we were lied to by the Mexican Counsel in Las Vegas, NV.


Not that you could have helped it, but this looks like a semantics problem. If you'd asked about needing a "tourist permit" (rather than a "visa"), he probably would have said yes.
From the website of the Las Vegas consulate:
Visas

"Los estadounidenses y ciudadanos de otros países viviendo permanentemente en los Estados Unidos (Titulares de Green Cards) no necesitan Visa para ir a México; solo necesitan un permiso de turista válido por seis meses entradas múltiples …"

[US citizens and citizens of other countries living permanently in the US (Green Card holders) do not need a Visa to go to Mexico; they need only a tourist permit valid for six months' multiple entries …"]

While we expats tend to refer to FMM, FM2/3, and card equivalents as "visas", that terminology is rarely if ever used by the INM in that context. At least that's my experience in five years of dealing with them, reading their documentation, etc.


----------



## RVGRINGO

mwyoung will be able to walk out without stopping at any Mexican border points, going directly to US border officials and entering the USA with passports. That said, there can be checkpoints going north, where ID will be demanded. Your licenses might suffice for military & police checkpoints, but not if there is an INM (rare) checkpoint. As such, it might be a good idea to make your way back through some 'touristy town' like Tijuana, in the West or Nuevo Progresso, in the East. Bus travel is recommended to some such point; then, walk across the border.


----------



## Joycee

RVGRINGO said:


> mwyoung will be able to walk out without stopping at any Mexican border points, going directly to US border officials and entering the USA with passports. That said, there can be checkpoints going north, where ID will be demanded. Your licenses might suffice for military & police checkpoints, but not if there is an INM (rare) checkpoint. As such, it might be a good idea to make your way back through some 'touristy town' like Tijuana, in the West or Nuevo Progresso, in the East. Bus travel is recommended to some such point; then, walk across the border.


This past year when I took a bus from Puebla to El Paso, (the bus stopped in Juarez at which point a transfer bus took me to US immigration and then across the border) no one asked for my tourist card.  In fact I couldn't find any place to turn it in so I threw it away when I got to the US. Good luck getting legal.


----------



## LikeaLeica

My name is Mike, and I discovered Mexico while hitch-hiking from Connecticut to Golden Gate Park in 1967. In 1972 I decided to give in to wanderlust and lived along the Caribbean coast from Puerto Morelos down to Punta Gorda, Belize. At one point I traveled up to Guanajuato, and settled in San Miguel de Allende, where I was involved in quite a few activities over the years. I taught at the San Miguel Writing Center and conducted photographic workshops and field trips. For a while I worked for the now defunct Mexico City News, and worked as a correspondent (travel writer) for Vistas. We currently live close to Boca del Rio, a stone's throw from the Rio Jamapa. My passion is photography (and has been for decades) and my tag name is for my Digilux 2 and Nikon D700 that were stolen a few months ago. The Leica has been replaced, the Nikon will have to wait. I also have a fairly decent darkroom here so I can print from the thousands of B&W negatives that have accumulated over the past 40+ years. The other passions are dogs, fishing with light tackle, Scrabble in Spanish, and travel. Always pleased to hear from anyone familiar with Tri-X and D76.

Mike Snyder


----------



## DNP

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


New member, recently retired, currently live in Northern Virginia. Have visited Mexico and many other countries in Latin America over the years. Have my eyes on San Miguel de Allende, but open. Have probably ruled out a home somewhere hot and humid, but always look forward to just visiting the beaches.


----------



## PinkChili

My time has come!!!

Hi, I'm Ellen and I'm on Vancouver Island in Canada...in about 6 weeks I will be Elena in Mexico. My house sold yesterday and I am out on May 30. Short visit with friends in Alberta and then I am Mexico bound. A week or two visiting with my cousin, who lives in Cabo, then I'm hopping a bus to Cuernavaca where I will spend a couple months taking some mosaic tiling courses and workshops and studying Spanish...then I'm off to look for my new home, first stop...somewhere in Veracruz. I'm just going to travel around until I find what I like then spend some time renting before I buy.

I will be living rural and breeding Andalusian horses.


----------



## Guest

*New in Guadalajara and would like to meet people!*

Hola !


My name is Arina- not a very nice name in a country where the language is spanish !- I am a french woman with german and japanese roots too), and am nearly retired.

I mainly lived in France, but also a few months in Argentina,- 40 years ago- a few months in Brazil, all the summers in my youth in Germany, and nearly 20 years in Belgium. 

I had to leave Europ for financial reasons, and it became little by little an interesting thing to do. So I left Brussels in February 2011, and gave or sold all my “things”, and came to Mexico.
I have had periods of fear at the beginning, as I came alone, and without knowing anybody (in the “big wide world” - except a couple of friends in Mexico D.F. 

I am now in Guadalajara. I chose this town because of the presence of many cultural events, (I would not like to live in the D.F.) for his climate, for the mentality of people here, and the possibility to live in the region of Chapala one day if it turns me on, the proximity of the sea. I arrived 3 months ago. Three months with a lot of “tramites”. Now, I can think about things I will do here.
For the moment, my projects are: learning photography and spanish. My spanish is not very good. For usual and basic conversation, I can manage, but I needed help to configure my Internet by phone for instance… Try to understand the bus drivers is also a good exercise!

If I meet people who need to improve French conversation, I am willing to help.

Although I know very few people, I can say that for the moment I like the kind of life here (I don’t work). I live in an apartment in Zapopan, next to a little dried up river, so I can hear the birds in the morning and during the day too! This is a real pleasure!

I ask indulgence for my English. I have to improve it, but, for the moment spanish is a priority!

Arina


----------



## TundraGreen

Welcome to all of the newcomers: Mike, DNP, Arina, Ellen.


----------



## DNP

New member, recently retired, currently live in Northern Virginia. Have visited Mexico and many other countries in Latin America over the years. Have my eyes on San Miguel de Allende, but open. Have probably ruled out a home somewhere hot and humid, but always look forward to just visiting the beaches.

Thought I would add to what I already wrote (above). I'm also bilingual English/Spanish.

Been reading many of the threads in the Mexico forum and there sure seem to be a lot of knowledgable and nice people posting. Hope I'll be able to contribute something some day.


----------



## Mexicofan

Here another new member to this great forum. 

My name is Anita, a German native and live currently in Texas. The time has come to make a life change and a new start in Mexico. I will make this move by myself and exited.
I have chosen Chapala as my goal but you never know whats coming. Time will tell.......

Best wishes to all
Anita


----------



## TundraGreen

Mexicofan said:


> Here another new member to this great forum.
> 
> My name is Anita, a German native and live currently in Texas. The time has come to make a life change and a new start in Mexico. I will make this move by myself and exited.
> I have chosen Chapala as my goal but you never know whats coming. Time will tell.......
> 
> Best wishes to all
> Anita


Welcome to the forum and to Mexico Anita.


----------



## gsalcedo01

Hi My name is Gustavo, moved to GDl back in December 2010, I need to bring my household goods form Riverside cal but money is tight. I any body know some body will be interested to share moving cost please let me know.

thanks.


----------



## Marchel

*Ready to reinvent*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hello all,

I am Marchel, I'm single, 53 yrs old and I live in Sacramento, CA. I am an IT project manager specializing in healthcare applications. I have been very fortunate to have this career, but I no longer have any passion for it. Time to go. I've looked around at other options, culinary school for awhile, considered buying a diner in Winslow but could not see myself living there. I considered becoming a yoga and fitness instructor and that is still a possibility.

I started my career in the USN and was very fortunate to have lived in Spain, Wash DC and Texas (well, maybe not so much Texas)... Spain was amazing and began my love affair with hispanic culture. Being a CA native I have known Mexican people all my life and had some opportunity to appreciate the people and culture.

I feel a very strong need to both escape the rat race and have a grand new adventure. I have a good friend from Guadalara and he encouraged me to check out Chapala when I mentioned La Paz and so I am going down at the end of May to check out what I believe is going to be my new home. I am very excited.

I love to travel and am taking my aunt to Ireland for her 70th birthday this October. She will also be moving with me to Mexico. 

Since I don't have enough money to completely retire early, I will have to continue working, I'm thinking contract work that does not require me to live in a specific area. If anyone has any advice on this it would be most appreciated. 

That's me in my current nutshell. Thanks for the opportunity and this forum!


----------



## RVGRINGO

You may want to investigate Mexico's strict requirements for foreigners to obtain permission to work; it isn't all that easy to obtain. It would be wise to plan to live on your own resources for an extended period.


----------



## Marchel

*Don't have*



RVGRINGO said:


> You may want to investigate Mexico's strict requirements for foreigners to obtain permission to work; it isn't all that easy to obtain. It would be wise to plan to live on your own resources for an extended period.


enough of those yet to do that to young to collect what I've saved... i will not be working in Mexico, I will be working in the states, living in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Then, how will you qualify for a visa to live in Mexico?


----------



## Marchel

*I don't understand*



RVGRINGO said:


> Then, how will you qualify for a visa to live in Mexico?


RVGRINGO, is there a rule that one cannot live in Mexico and work from home as an independent contractor to a US company, or travel to other locations outside of Mexico for work?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Many probably do that, but the law prevents you from working, or even volunteering, without INM permission in your visa. Your problem will be to prove that you have a flow of income, or significant savings for a year or two of living, from outside of Mexico, without it being apparent that you are actually doing the work in Mexico; which you will be. So, be sure to have three months of suitable bank statements to show that 'income flow' or significant bank balance. Your only other option would be to apply for an 'inmigrante familiar' as a dependent of your wife, if she has the resources to support you.


----------



## Marchel

*I don't have a wife*



RVGRINGO said:


> Many probably do that, but the law prevents you from working, or even volunteering, without INM permission in your visa. Your problem will be to prove that you have a flow of income, or significant savings for a year or two of living, from outside of Mexico, without it being apparent that you are actually doing the work in Mexico; which you will be. So, be sure to have three months of suitable bank statements to show that 'income flow' or significant bank balance. Your only other option would be to apply for an 'inmigrante familiar' as a dependent of your wife, if she has the resources to support you.


I am a single woman. My understanding is that you must have permission to work in Mexico for a Mexican company. I will be working in the states for a US company. First time I've heard anything about having special permission to do volunteer work. Does that mean that everyone in Chapala who does volunteer work has that special addendum to the visa? 

My 'income flow' will be from a US company...


----------



## RVGRINGO

'You' will be 'working in Mexico' if your computer is in Mexico and you are operating it. Not all volunteers have working permits, even though it is required by INM. I was teaching poor kids and INM found out. They told me to stop. That said, they aren't out 'looking' for violators, but if discovered they can simply tell you to stop, or deport you.
If you travel to the USA and do your work in the USA, then you can remain in Mexico on a tourist permit (FMM) for up to 180 days, or get a 'no inmigrante' or 'inmigrante' visa, if you meet the financial qualifications. Being a single woman has no bearing on the matter, nor does working for a company or being self employed or free lancing. The laws are to protect Mexicans and INM interprets them quite strictly. You should know the details, so that you know how to apply and what status to apply for. There are some 17 variations of 'no inmigrante' conditions and some 9 variations of 'inmigrante' visas. None specifically address working online from Mexico.


----------



## Marchel

RVGRINGO said:


> 'You' will be 'working in Mexico' if your computer is in Mexico and you are operating it. Not all volunteers have working permits, even though it is required by INM. I was teaching poor kids and INM found out. They told me to stop. That said, they aren't out 'looking' for violators, but if discovered they can simply tell you to stop, or deport you.
> If you travel to the USA and do your work in the USA, then you can remain in Mexico on a tourist permit (FMM) for up to 180 days, or get a 'no inmigrante' or 'inmigrante' visa, if you meet the financial qualifications. Being a single woman has no bearing on the matter, nor does working for a company or being self employed or free lancing. The laws are to protect Mexicans and INM interprets them quite strictly. You should know the details, so that you know how to apply and what status to apply for. There are some 17 variations of 'no inmigrante' conditions and some 9 variations of 'inmigrante' visas. None specifically address working online from Mexico.


My response about being a single woman was to your comment about my being a dependent of my wife, not that I thought it had anything to do with my working situation. I fully understand and agree with the laws being in place to protect the Mexicans. It is their country and they seem, to me anyway, to be much more gracious about us being there than we are about them being here. What I do for a US company requires my particular experience and skill set in healthcare IT. I will certainly research which visa works best for myself and my aunt, who plans to move with me. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## JJLuna

Hello,

My Name is JJ and this is my first time as an expat. I was born and raised in CA where I currently reside. I am fluent in English/Spanish (Read, Write, Speak) and looking to move to Merida, Yucatan MX between June and September of this year.

I decided that I wanted to move for a number of reasons:

1. Leave the USA before its societal and financial collapse coming this year (Please do not ask me about it)
2. Learn about my Mayan heritage
3. Study abroad
4. To raise my wife and infant child in another environment and obtain cultural knowledge
5. Get closer to my extended family
6. and many others to name at this time.

I look forward to listening to your adventure stories, experiences, and advice for our family. And hopefully to create friendships with other expats in Merida. 

Thank You

JJ


----------



## gsalcedo01

*welcome! / Bienvenido!*



JJLuna said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Name is JJ and this is my first time as an expat. I was born and raised in CA where I currently reside. I am fluent in English/Spanish (Read, Write, Speak) and looking to move to Merida, Yucatan MX between June and September of this year.
> 
> I decided that I wanted to move for a number of reasons:
> 
> 1. Leave the USA before its societal and financial collapse coming this year (Please do not ask me about it)
> 2. Learn about my Mayan heritage
> 3. Study abroad
> 4. To raise my wife and infant child in another environment and obtain cultural knowledge
> 5. Get closer to my extended family
> 6. and many others to name at this time.
> 
> I look forward to listening to your adventure stories, experiences, and advice for our family. And hopefully to create friendships with other expats in Merida.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> JJ


Welcome to the forum, what part of California will you be coming from?


----------



## luvitabroad

*Thinking about Mexico*

Hello everyone. My husband and I are in our mid 50's. I am disabled and my husband lost his job several years ago and hasn't been able to find another one. 

While we were both born and lived most of our lives in South Texas, we had the opportunity to live and work in Wales, UK for several years. We also did a lot of traveling around Europe in a rented RV while there. That really opened our eyes to the differences in culture and values as well as way of life in other countries. 

Now, we are searching for a place to retire in a few years where the pace is slower, the cost of living, especially medical care, more reasonable, and the people don't worship the "Me First" way of life that seems to have set in here at home.

I am especially interested in the possibility of getting a motorhome to live in there and would want to bring our 2 very small dogs. I would imaging that's possible because we took our Yorkie to Wales with us and were told if you could get a dog into the UK you get one almost anywhere.

I would love to hear the experiences of others who have moved South of The Border in a motorhome and where they ended up. I love the Mexican culture and speak a bit of spanish. It wouldn't take me long to get up to speed on the language.


----------



## Sal58

*New to Forum*

My name is Susan. Fifteen years ago I went to a small village in the northern part of Jalisco to teach English as a volunteer for one semeser. I bought a piece of land, built an adobe and stone house and lived in Mexico for five years teaching in Vera Cruz and Zacatecas. Today I travel between my Mexican house and Dallas, a 1000 mile drive, four or five times a year.


----------



## rd2retire

*New*

Hello. I am the other half of ronb172. I wanted to be able to participate in the forum too. I enjoy reading all the responses from everyone. We have learned many great things about the journey we want to take. Thank all of you for taking the time to share your knowledge.


----------



## EricRayMoss

*Living in Mexico City*

My name is Eric Moss and I just moved to Mexico City after a one year stay in Puerto Vallarta. I loved PV, but am graduating from University in July and thought DF would be a better job market. Rough thinking I guess, but life goes on. 
I moved to PV from Seattle, WA, but grew up in Northern CA near the Oregon border.
I am looking for a job here in Mexico city and thought I would look around the forum to see if there was anyone here with insight and advice.


----------



## itscoezy

I'm Shelly :0) Just moved to Puerto Vallarta Mexico on April.30th  Would love to meet some new people.


----------



## Dre

Hi I'm Andre, an IT admin for a diplomatic mission in Mexico City. I've been living here for just over a year now and would like to make international friends with whom I can setup weekend trips around the city. I have previously lived in countries like Ecuador, Peru, Slovakia, and China, and it seems that those places were a lot easier as far as making local acquaintances is concerned. Anyways, I'm glad that I got back in touch with this website and hope to contribute to it with insights about living and working here. Cheers lane: !


----------



## rngr38

*New to forum but retiring in a few years*

I figured that it's time to leave the US in the near future and head somewhere else where culture is rich, family sacred and pace of life is slower. I have traveled all over MX and Latin America living with families while studying spanish. I'd like to live that way again for good.


----------



## Fuziface

*Hola from Jocotepec*


Hola from Joco , my names Richard I'm from Northern California , Santa Rosa , 60 miles north of the Golden Gate Bridge . Retired General Contractor , Moved to Joco in July of 2010. My wife is from Joco , we've been married 14 yrs. , have a son Jesus 13 , in school at Loyola de Chapala , in Secondera ( 7th. grade) , we live in Joco about 4 blocks East of the plaza , Live in my mother-inlaws compound ( 3 homes). We live in a normal Mexican home , no hot water , ( did get an electrical hot water shower head finally ), some times for reasons I can't fathom we have no water from 10am to 6pm. Gee we live near the lake , wheres the H2O. :spit:
I really love it here in Joco , my neighbors & towns people are all very friendly, of coarse my mother-in-law has lived in this house for nearly 70 yrs. every one knows her. What I love is we live Mexican style , no or few Americans. I've gone on several typical tour bus trips to small towns for religious outings , The last tour we went to Guayabitos ( Near Pot. Var.) a Mexican beach town set up for the way the average Mexican goes to the beach ( by bus ) lots of Hotels & cheap $1200 pesos / nite for two bedroom suite , with full kitchen , not an American in site the whole week end.
I've been coming here since 99*, I remember everyone asking if I thought Mexico was ugly ( feo ). My answer then as now , its not ugly , its different, viva la difference. This is my first time being here at different times of the year. Before on vacations I was here ether July-Aug or Dec. -Jan. Its interesting to see what goes on in between.


----------



## TundraGreen

Welcome. I enjoyed your perspective.


----------



## Thelmdatter

*English teacher/Wikipedian/Mexico City*

Hello! I am an 8 year veteran of living in Mexico, first in Toluca and now in Mexico City. I am an English teacher at the high school/college level. 

I went through going through the customary culture shock... which was hard as a 40-year-old needing help doing basic things like finding suitable housing and getting the furniture guys to deliver. This also included traveling around on weekends. However, after a year or so, everything in central Mexico was beginning to look the same.... palacios municipales, plazas and iglesias.

Another problem was improving my Spanish, especially reading. Im one of those odd ducks that speaks/writes a second language better than I listen/read it. The only advice from "experts" I ever got was "read more." 

Turns out, these two problems had a mutual solution. Im interested in technology and teaching, including having students write for Wikipedia. (thats another post) I found that if I had to struggle through reading in Spanish, I should have something to show for it. So I began (re)writing articles about the places around me in English using mostly Spanish language sources (which often are the only sources available.) This was 2007-2008. Ive been quite addicted since and sucked in my husband who takes most of the pictures we upload.

Imagine my surprise to find out last year there is actually a group of "Wikipedians" in Mexico (as well as groups in other countries), who really want to make a difference. My involvement in this has led to contacts around the world and with cultural institutions in Mexico as well.

As an expat with bilingual skills, I feel Im in a unique position to bring and present much of Mexico's hidden culture to the world in this way. Other publications have limited space and readership. Wikipedia is almost unlimited in both aspects. The photos and articles have brought my husband and I a certain amount of "fame" in that we have been invited to speak and even to travel to conferences in Mexico and abroad. Not bad for free work!

Right now, I am the only "******" in Wikimedia México but I would like to recruit more. Given that there are so many expats from various countries, there have to be some people who are interested in sharing their experience and knowledge in a more formal way.


----------



## johnmex

I just realized that I have never posted in this thread...

A bit about me...

I'm different than most members here. In 1992 at the age of 26 ,I was un-employed in the Chicago suburbs. My mother, a die-hard Democrat left the US for Mexico when Reagan was elected. So I took my last un-employment check and bought a ticket to follow her to Mexico. I haver been here ever since.

I found a job on my own in a start up Mexican company, at the time it was the boss and myself. Now we are over 20 employees and annual sales approaching 4 million dollars. 

I live in Tlajomulco right next to El Palomar with my wife and 2 kids.


----------



## ronb172

Cool story Johnmex. Wish I had done this when I was younger. Haven't moved yet, but working at it. Selling our stuff now. In my case, it's better late than never.


----------



## TundraGreen

Welcome Thelmdatter and JohnMex.

JohnMex: You do indeed bring a different perspective from many of the people here. Glad to have it.

Thelmdatter: I am an occasional contributor to Wikipedia, but didn't know about the WikiProject Mexico until you mentioned it. I will have to look into it.


----------



## Thelmdatter

*great!*



TundraGreen said:


> Thelmdatter: I am an occasional contributor to Wikipedia, but didn't know about the WikiProject Mexico until you mentioned it. I will have to look into it.


That's great! The more the merrier....


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Hello*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


I have enjoyed reading the informative posts by the many who have enjoyed living in Mexico, as I have. I have a house in Mexicali and a condo in San Diego. Last year I was married in San Luis Potosi [a local resident] and have stayed there off and on for more than 2 years. I like all 3 cities and each has its differences and its good and bad.


----------



## bigvz

*Hello!*

I just discovered this website yesterday and wished I had found it a long time ago.

My name is Valarie and I am an American living in a little town called Jalostotitlan, Jalisco. It is about 1.5 hours NE of Guadalajara and just over an hour SW of Aguascalientes.

I moved here in May 2008. My husband is Mexican and we meet in the US. We started paperwork to get his status changed in the US in Dec 2006 and in Feb 2008 he had his interview at the US Embassy in Juarez where he was barred for 10 years.

At the time we had a 13 month old little girl and I was 8 months pregnant. It didn't seem right not living with him. So, I sold almost all of our furniture and belongs, sold our house and shut my life down in Indianapolis, Indiana and moved down here. 

I kicked and screamed for a long time. The culture shock was overwhelming. Now, I have a job with a US company that I do via the internet and allows us to live very comfortably, as the pay here in this small town is unreal.

Our little girls are 3 and 4 now and I am trying to decide whether I should homeschool them or send them to school here. When we are able to get his visa, we plan to move back to the States so I want them to adjust to the school there as easily as possible.

While I have adjusted quite well, and there are several things I like about Mexico (wouldn't have said that 3 years ago  ), we plan to return to the US when we are allowed to.


----------



## rngr38

*Thanks for the confidence*



Fuziface said:


> Hola from Joco , my names Richard I'm from Northern California , Santa Rosa , 60 miles north of the Golden Gate Bridge . Retired General Contractor , Moved to Joco in July of 2010. My wife is from Joco , we've been married 14 yrs. , have a son Jesus 13 , in school at Loyola de Chapala , in Secondera ( 7th. grade) , we live in Joco about 4 blocks East of the plaza , Live in my mother-inlaws compound ( 3 homes). We live in a normal Mexican home , no hot water , ( did get an electrical hot water shower head finally ), some times for reasons I can't fathom we have no water from 10am to 6pm. Gee we live near the lake , wheres the H2O. :spit:
> I really love it here in Joco , my neighbors & towns people are all very friendly, of coarse my mother-in-law has lived in this house for nearly 70 yrs. every one knows her. What I love is we live Mexican style , no or few Americans. I've gone on several typical tour bus trips to small towns for religious outings , The last tour we went to Guayabitos ( Near Pot. Var.) a Mexican beach town set up for the way the average Mexican goes to the beach ( by bus ) lots of Hotels & cheap $1200 pesos / nite for two bedroom suite , with full kitchen , not an American in site the whole week end.
> 
> I've been coming here since 99*, I remember everyone asking if I thought Mexico was ugly ( feo ). My answer then as now , its not ugly , its different, viva la difference. This is my first time being here at different times of the year. Before on vacations I was here ether July-Aug or Dec. -Jan. Its interesting to see what goes on in between.


Thanks for the boost of confidence. I really want to retire outside the USA


----------



## johnmex

bigvz said:


> ... and in Feb 2008 he had his interview at the US Embassy in Juarez where he was barred for 10 years.
> 
> …. we plan to return to the US when we are allowed to.


Talk to us again in 2017. I would like to see if you still feel the same. Mexico gets into your bones...


----------



## Captain Ahab

*A little about ourselves.*

My wife and I are both Canadian and retired and are contemplating living in Mexico. We want to be close to the ocean and have two areas that we are considering and they are on opposite coasts from each other. One is in the Chelem area not too far from Progresso and the other is around San Carlos on the Gulf.
We decided to leave the rat race and sold our house and bought a truck and a 40 foot 5th wheel trailer and have been living and traveling in it for the past two years. The only complaint we have so far is that we didn’t do it ten years sooner as we really enjoy the lifestyle.
While being retired is great I still keep a bit of a schedule by freelance writing for a couple of magazines as well as a few newspapers. My wife had always wanted to try oil painting and we soon found out that she is very talented and has been selling everyone of her paintings as soon as or even before they are finished, which is good because living in a 5th wheel trailer, even a 40 foot one does not leave a lot of room to hang a lot of artwork.
Not wanting to rush into Mexico full time before we at least check it out we intend to drive down in the late fall and spend the winter and see how Mexico fits.
We would appreciate any advice that my fellow Canadians or for that matter anyone who has experienced what it is like in Mexico and what they might like to pass on to us.


----------



## metchosinite

Hola! My name is derived from the town I live in just outside of Victoria, B.C.
My husband and I just bought a condo in Nuevo Vallarta in February.
We plan on living there november to may of each year, returning to Canada for the summer here.
We love the weather, food, ambiance and especially the people that live in the area. We hope to move there permanently one day.


----------



## Gordito

Hi I am Mario and I have lived in Guadalajara on and off for about 5 years. My partner Hector and I own a small bed and breakfast in the centro district. I also maintain a residence in Sacramento Ca. We have two kids we have raised since birth, one son who is 21 and our daughter , 25. I am 48, Hector is 40. We own a pizza place in Sacramento and I just retired from being a corporate vice president of sales for a distribution company. Our daughter recently graduated from Sac State and is attending law school, Kyle our son is attending Sac State and studying to be a psychologist. Now that the kids are more on their own I took an early retirement so I could enjoy some time with my parnter and developing our business. After many years of softball games, cheerleading episodes, football games, and the fun of raising kids we are ready for a year or two of slowing down. We have two business also in Zamora where Hector is from and where I think he supports his whole family LOL, if you are familiar with Mexico you will appreciate the humor there. I just finished training my replacement at work so i have spent much more time in Guadalajara and am loving it. After flying over to GDL every other week ( or him flying to Sac every other week) staying in one place is such a welcome change. Our daughter is here in GDL with us for the summer just to relax before hitting law school again in the fall.


----------



## lnzmars

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


My husband and I are nurses living in the US, and plan to move to Mexico, Guadalajara or west coast in the next couple of years we have one child at home, soon as he's in college we are outta here. We travel to Mexico once or twice a year to visit family, and love it there. I would like to hear from anyone traveling/ driving through mexico from texas to Guadalajara. We plan to drive down this summer, july or august. Im curious about safety. We have driven several times in the past few years, but have flown or taken a bus from the border the last couple of trips. Thanks to everyone for all your posts and comments. I truely enjoy reading about everyones experiences. :ranger: LYNN


----------



## terryBull

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hi. Just came across this site and thought to join your community. We are semi-retired and currently stay half-time in our trailer and bodega in Bahia de Kino Senora (for past 3 years). We spend the rest of the year in Saskatchewan, where we work to pay for our Mexico life style (me teach, wife nurse).

As full retirement draws close (maybe next year!), we are thinking of 'more Mexico'. Previous life style choices for us mean that now we need to get along with a modest income (enough for us though). Kino is lovely in the 'winter' and we are very happy there. The summer is unknown territory for us (not sure we could stand the heat and humidity in a trailer) so we are not sure about being in Kino full time (one option could be somewhere more temperate for a few months... any input welcome there?). If we quit work, the RV life style back and forth to Canada may get pretty expensive with gas prices being what they are).

We love to get input (will start reading the FAQs and sticky notes right away) and would like to hear about alternate potential sites/ideas to consider as a second home (perhaps for July-Oct). One question (answer may be in sticky) is "Can you qualify for a non-tourist visa to Mexico as a yearly site renter in an RV park?".


----------



## RVGRINGO

Travel to Guadalajara from Laredo is not a problem. Folks do it every day.
We have friends who once tried to stay in Kino all year. They soon moved to Lake Chapala. You understand why.


----------



## FHBOY

I have been reading this website for about a year now. I have had one-on-one correspondence with RVGRINGO who, I must say, is very knowledgeable and nice. I, too, never thought to post our story, but it is very hot and humid here in the Mid-Atlantic states, so this afternoon is a perfect time to do it.

I am 61 and own a small business, my wife of 37 years, is a teacher. We have two grown sons, one is getting married next year, the other is going to be single again soon. No grand kids, but we do have six cats. In our lives together we have lived in NYC, Jacksonville, Connecticut, Philadelphia, New Jersey, Miami and Maryland - never in one place for more than 17 years. It seem the only roots we have were put down in NYC many, many years ago, and there is hardly anyone there any longer that keeps us attached there.

Last year we visited Puerto Vallarta, staying at our friend's condo with a car [that was very important in helping us make our decision-we did not feel like the tourists we saw]. We fell in love with Mexico. It didn't take us long to realize that we could very easily retire there. The economics of such a move became apparent immediately. Actually, at our age, one of those economic factors can be summed up in two words: health care. That is not to discount the lack of snow, sub freezing temperatures, ridiculousness of high heat and humidity, the COL for retirees in the US, well...you get the picture [Yes, we know about the 'rainy season' - doesn't scare us in the least!] 

We were dead set on PV until I read some more, and visited Ajijic on our last trip down there in April. We hooked up with a nice couple who are with a real estate company and they spent a couple of days being our guides. We told them our parameters of our move, when, how much we wanted to spend, our anticipated monthly income and they showed us the most beautiful places to live! All thoughts of PV disappeared when we saw Ajijic.

I am high school fluent in Spanish, my wife knows how to say "La cuenta, por favor." and we are looking forward to the day in early 2013 we can pack up the cats and start the next chapter of our lives in Ajijic. And if we had/have any doubts, a visit to the Lake Chapala Society HQ put them to rest.

We both do not want to totally stop working, but want to work when we want, either as volunteers or in some part time capacity, we can't just see ourselves doing "nothing". 

Oh, and if our friends didn't believe us that we would do this, they've learned differently by now. GDL is only a few hours away [by air] from where our kids live, the weather in Ajijic is a lot nicer, less humid and what can I say...we have decided and we are looking forward to it .


----------



## RVGRINGO

We'll look forward to meeting you when you visit Chapala. So......welcome.
As I'm sure you know, you can only bring one vehicle per person, two pets per person, and that you can't work without the express permission of INM on your visa.


----------



## FHBOY

RVGRINGO said:


> We'll look forward to meeting you when you visit Chapala. So......welcome.
> As I'm sure you know, you can only bring one vehicle per person, two pets per person, and that you can't work without the express permission of INM on your visa.


Yep, I got that from the government website. Well perhaps two of our older cats may not, unfortunately be around by that time. One is 16 and the other 15 now, so like everything else, when the time gets closer, we'll deal with it. We don't want two cars in Ajijic, we don't think we'll need it, I mean we go to two separate work places now, that is not how we want to live there. And as to working? Again, who knows? Perhaps if it is necessary, we'll go directly to another INM status if that becomes necessary.

For right now, without much more research, we can make statements as wishes and then see how and it they can become realities.

Thanks for all the tips, members - I save them in my files! :wave:


----------



## "Chill"lula

Well I feel my story is slightly different than others I have read so far.

I just graduated college. I played football at a D3 school and was fortunate enough to be named to an all american team that played in Toluca last December. I had a great time as the american team defeated mexico 48-7. This game opened doors that I would never have expected leading me to where I am today.

This past January I was a Biochemist fighting a tough job market with no experience on one hand and on the other I didnt have the spare 250G's for med, pharm, or grad school. 

Then calls an American coaching football for the UDLAP Aztecas with a Full scholarship offer to play 3 years more and study my masters for free... Pretty hard to pass up. So here I am in Cholula Puebla loving life. My spanish is still pretty bad but the college is really helping me with tutors and classes.

I have 3 weeks vacation at the end of summer and would love some tips of places that are must see here in mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen

"Chill"lula said:


> Well I feel my story is slightly different than others I have read so far.


Congratulations. Sounds like you got a good break that you earned.


----------



## FJanes

*Family of 5 Planning a 6 month Adventure in Mexico*

Hi there,

My husband and I are planning a 6-month trip to Mexico next year. This is a recent decision and really it came out of the blue. But now that we've got it into our heads, it's all we can think about. I am really overwhelmed with the planning of it all because I'm afraid I'm going to miss important details. 

Is there a place where I could find a checklist of some kind? Like details about driving a car and bringing a dog. I read tips here and there on this forum (it has been really helpful) but I'm worried about forgetting something.


----------



## rngr38

*Message*

I've been there to MX several times for month at a time studying spanish and I have never been worried about forgetting something. It's so inexpensive that anything I forgot I was able to buy. The one thing I would say if you can afford it is to take lessons at a spanish school. There you will meet locals who speak the language and know where the deals are. You'll be like family

Rob


----------



## FJanes

rngr38 said:


> I've been there to MX several times for month at a time studying spanish and I have never been worried about forgetting something. It's so inexpensive that anything I forgot I was able to buy. The one thing I would say if you can afford it is to take lessons at a spanish school. There you will meet locals who speak the language and know where the deals are. You'll be like family
> 
> Rob


Thanks so much for replying. I'm really excited.

Actually I meant that I'm worried about not having the right documents or something. Like I'm still not even clear of the exact process when you cross the border. I just wondered if there was a list somewhere about details covering all the information for someone new to visiting Mexico for an extended period of time.

Thanks again.


----------



## TundraGreen

FJanes said:


> Thanks so much for replying. I'm really excited.
> 
> Actually I meant that I'm worried about not having the right documents or something. Like I'm still not even clear of the exact process when you cross the border. I just wondered if there was a list somewhere about details covering all the information for someone new to visiting Mexico for an extended period of time.
> 
> Thanks again.


Just be open to new experiences and you will do fine. Bring your passports, birth certificates, marriage certificates, vehicle titles, rabies certificates. Everything else you can get by without or buy here.


----------



## expat1111

*In Puerto Vallarta Mexico*

Hello, we are new to the forum and live in Puerto Vallarta Mexico. We escaped the United States in 2006. We are thinking of trying some new places. Any good suggestions. Puerto Vallarta is great but think the perfect way is to live in multiple places for 3 or 4 months at a time. This way everyone is sad to see you leave and very happy when you come back. It also makes you appreciate where you are a lot more. I glad to be a part of this forum.:


----------



## expat1111

Dave and Lori in Puerto Vallarta as Part of the forum. Thanks for a great forum


----------



## pquick

I have lived and worked off and on in Mexico for the last 25 years. I am now living in Sinaloa. I do contract work for a US fertilizer company. I travel all of Mexico. I am an agronomist by profession. I was living and working here for various years, I met my wife here in Sinaloa, she was born and raised here. We have lived in Arizona for the last 15 years and moved back to Los Mochis in January. I spent a lot of time working in Mexico while living in Arizona. Things have changed as far as security goes but I dont feel any more threatened now than I did 25 years ago. I do take precautions and try not to do anything stupid. I am fluent in Spanish, I think both verbally and culturally. My wife has always been my rock and we have a 10 year old son that was born in Los Mochis, visited quite a bit, but hadn't lived here till now. He has grandma and lots of cousins to teach him, and seems to be doing great. He was my biggest concern about moving to Mexico, I think it is better for him here. 
saludos a todos


----------



## expat1111

*Thanks for the reply*

Is it cheap in Los Mochis to live and is that on the pacific coast. I have heard that they have a railroad that takes you to the canyons of Mexico. We have been thinking about moving around Mexico and staying 1-2 months at a time and really get the feel of Mexico. Since I work online, I can work anywhere with a high speed connection. Any info on Los Mochis would be appreciated. 









pquick said:


> I have lived and worked off and on in Mexico for the last 25 years. I am now living in Sinaloa. I do contract work for a US fertilizer company. I travel all of Mexico. I am an agronomist by profession. I was living and working here for various years, I met my wife here in Sinaloa, she was born and raised here. We have lived in Arizona for the last 15 years and moved back to Los Mochis in January. I spent a lot of time working in Mexico while living in Arizona. Things have changed as far as security goes but I dont feel any more threatened now than I did 25 years ago. I do take precautions and try not to do anything stupid. I am fluent in Spanish, I think both verbally and culturally. My wife has always been my rock and we have a 10 year old son that was born in Los Mochis, visited quite a bit, but hadn't lived here till now. He has grandma and lots of cousins to teach him, and seems to be doing great. He was my biggest concern about moving to Mexico, I think it is better for him here.
> saludos a todos


----------



## expat1111

*Mexico adventure*

You are going to love it, do not get panicked about things. You can find everything online just by searching google. I do know that your dog needs to have all the clearing papers within 3 days of entering mexico. We actually stopped in 
San Antonio and brought our dog to the vet there before driving into Mexico. When we cleared in Laredo Texas, they did not even care but better safe than sorry. You can buy Mexican insurance at the Border which is very reasonable. We traveled through Mexico to Acapulco of course taking our time and visiting many towns along the way. The people are very nice especially in smaller cities. We know live in Puerto Vallarta and loving it. Good luck and have a blast. 








FJanes said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband and I are planning a 6-month trip to Mexico next year. This is a recent decision and really it came out of the blue. But now that we've got it into our heads, it's all we can think about. I am really overwhelmed with the planning of it all because I'm afraid I'm going to miss important details.
> 
> Is there a place where I could find a checklist of some kind? Like details about driving a car and bringing a dog. I read tips here and there on this forum (it has been really helpful) but I'm worried about forgetting something.


----------



## marie99

*Limitations on Foreigners to Mexico City*



gigirmt said:


> Hi, Everyone!
> 
> I'm an RMT from Toronto planning to move to Mexico City late this year to early 2012. I'm fluent in both languages and plan to set-up my own business in alternative therapies.
> 
> I'll be available to treat anyone looking for a registered therapist from Canada and would also appreciate any pointers you may want to share with me.
> 
> Many thanks,
> GG


You might want to check with Mexico Immigration first before you make the move to Mexico City. From what I understand from our Immigration Specialist, Mexico City may not currently be accepting foreigners moving there unless they have a job already. Having said that, Mexico is a land of contradictions. There are the laws and then there is how things are done. 

If you are looking for the big city life, you might want to consider Guadalajala, which has almost 8,000,000 people compared to Mexico City's 20,000,000. It has less pollution and less traffic (although driving around Guadalajara can be challenging). Plus it is less than an hour to Lake Chapala which is the # 1 place for retirees in Mexico. You might even consider coming here and setting up your business.


----------



## marie99

*All things about Mexico*



FJanes said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband and I are planning a 6-month trip to Mexico next year. This is a recent decision and really it came out of the blue. But now that we've got it into our heads, it's all we can think about. I am really overwhelmed with the planning of it all because I'm afraid I'm going to miss important details.
> 
> Is there a place where I could find a checklist of some kind? Like details about driving a car and bringing a dog. I read tips here and there on this forum (it has been really helpful) but I'm worried about forgetting something.


There is a website that has all this information and more, but I am new to the forum and not sure if it is appropriate to give you the link here. But if you send me your email address I will give to you. Alternatively, if you google Lake Chapala Mexico, this website will likely be right at the top of the search results, after the paid ads. By the way, it is not a real estate site.

Good luck with your trip. Magical is a magical place to visit or live. One word of advice, be open minded, have a good sense of humor and be flexible. Also realize that 'manaña' doesn't mean 'tomorrow'. It just means 'not today'.


----------



## marie99

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hi Will. I live in Lake Chapala (an hour south of Guadalajara). We moved here from Alberta Canada back in 1995. Just drove down in our Motor Home pulling the car behind and once we drove over the mountain to Chapala and had our first glimpse of the lake, we were in love. We couldn't believe our good fortune to find this little pocket of paradise and still pinch ourselves daily to see if it is real. 

Since we didn't move here to retire, as we were under 50 when we made the move, we incorporated a company and started working here. Hey, if you are going to work, this is a pretty nice place to do it. I couldn't believe how easy it was.

We visit friends and family back in Canada often, and we get a lot of visitors here. We have made so many friends in this community. About half our friends are Mexican and half foreigners. My husband golfs with his Mexican contingent (as he calls it), and his first Spanish words were all swear words he learned on the golf course. 

We have traveled all over Mexico in our Motor home with the dogs and have some fantastic experiences (and never a bad one, I might add).


----------



## pquick

expat1111 said:


> Is it cheap in Los Mochis to live and is that on the pacific coast. I have heard that they have a railroad that takes you to the canyons of Mexico. We have been thinking about moving around Mexico and staying 1-2 months at a time and really get the feel of Mexico. Since I work online, I can work anywhere with a high speed connection. Any info on Los Mochis would be appreciated.


I dont think Los Mochis is one of the cheaper places to live in Mexico, rents for anything decent are higher than in the tourist areas. Eating out is higher here than in the central or Southern parts of Mexico. Labor is also a little higher here then farther south. Sinaloa has a lots of pluses and i Love it but there is a lot of insecurity and you need to be low profile and stay out of the way. Los Mochis is about 10 Km from Topolobampo a port city and the coast. the seafood is excellent. the food in general is excellent. Yes here in Mochis you board the "chepe" to the Copper Canyon. A very nice and beautiful trip. Especially after the rains have started or in the early fall. It can get hot and humid in Mochis but cools off in the evening ..I have lived in the desert all my life and the heat here doesnt seem to bad to me...just need to drink lots of water. this is a farming area( the bread basket of Mexico) not many tourists except those spending the night to board the train for the canyon.


----------



## FHBOY

*Do We Know You?*



marie99 said:


> Hi Will. I live in Lake Chapala (an hour south of Guadalajara). We moved here from Alberta Canada back in 1995. Just drove down in our Motor Home pulling the car behind and once we drove over the mountain to Chapala and had our first glimpse of the lake, we were in love. We couldn't believe our good fortune to find this little pocket of paradise and still pinch ourselves daily to see if it is real.
> 
> Since we didn't move here to retire, as we were under 50 when we made the move, we incorporated a company and started working here. Hey, if you are going to work, this is a pretty nice place to do it. I couldn't believe how easy it was.
> 
> We visit friends and family back in Canada often, and we get a lot of visitors here. We have made so many friends in this community. About half our friends are Mexican and half foreigners. My husband golfs with his Mexican contingent (as he calls it), and his first Spanish words were all swear words he learned on the golf course.
> 
> We have traveled all over Mexico in our Motor home with the dogs and have some fantastic experiences (and never a bad one, I might add).


Marie99: You wouldn't by chance rescue boxers (one you have may be sickly?) and have a husband who was an independent contractor in Canada, would you? The reason I ask is that we met a young couple at the cafe in the plaza in late April who sounds like you, they were opening a gym/health club in Ajijic, so all us "golden oldies" could stay in shape. 

We're moving there in Q1 of 2013...hope to meet you.


----------



## marie99

*Moving to Lake Chapala 2013*



FHBOY said:


> Marie99: You wouldn't by chance rescue boxers (one you have may be sickly?) and have a husband who was an independent contractor in Canada, would you? The reason I ask is that we met a young couple at the cafe in the plaza in late April who sounds like you, they were opening a gym/health club in Ajijic, so all us "golden oldies" could stay in shape.
> 
> We're moving there in Q1 of 2013...hope to meet you.


No not us. Although terribly young at heart, don't think we would be referred to as young. We do have two dogs though not Boxers. One is a border collie and one is a cross between a collie and black lab mix. You'll likely see us walking them along the libramiento when you are here so stop and say hello. My husband, Ray, worked for Syncrude when we lived in Fort McMurray, AB until I talked him into leaving that great pension behind and coming into business with me. At the time I had a Real Estate company and then he opened a Property Management and Refurbishing business. But the cold weather got to us and in 1995 we moved to Mexico. Here we do work and have our own company called Focus on Mexico and we offer educational tours to Lake Chapala to see if this is where people want to live. It is a lot of fun and very rewarding for us as we meet so many interesting people.

I wish you luck in your move in 2013. If you have any questions on the area or if you need help with anything, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## FHBOY

marie99 said:


> No not us. Although terribly young at heart, don't think we would be referred to as young. We do have two dogs though not Boxers. One is a border collie and one is a cross between a collie and black lab mix. You'll likely see us walking them along the libramiento when you are here so stop and say hello. My husband, Ray, worked for Syncrude when we lived in Fort McMurray, AB until I talked him into leaving that great pension behind and coming into business with me. At the time I had a Real Estate company and then he opened a Property Management and Refurbishing business. But the cold weather got to us and in 1995 we moved to Mexico. Here we do work and have our own company called Focus on Mexico and we offer educational tours to Lake Chapala to see if this is where people want to live. It is a lot of fun and very rewarding for us as we meet so many interesting people.
> 
> I wish you luck in your move in 2013. If you have any questions on the area or if you need help with anything, I'd be happy to help.


I know this company - saw you on your website.


----------



## marie99

FHBOY said:


> I know this company - saw you on your website.


Cool. Feel free to sign up for the free monthly newsletter. It will keep you up to date with Lake Chapala, while you count the days and months till you return to our little pocket of paradise.


----------



## MissMiami

Hola Everyone-

My name is Sharon, I'm a Nurse & would like to move within a year. I haven't decided the exact location of my dreams as yet and joined here hoping to gain some valuable insight from those of you already living the dream.


----------



## MMartinezEC

*Moving to Mexicali*

Hello, All,

I live and work in El Centro, California, which borders Mexicali, and plan to move to Mexicali by the end of the year and room with a friend. Lots of people think there's not much in Mexicali, but if you've ever been to the Imperial Valley in California, you'd know that it makes Mexicali the place you'd want to be. Anyway, I've read some informative posts on here which is why I've joined the forum. I also have some questions.


----------



## expat1111

*Thanks for the reply*

I appreciate the information on Los Mochis. I think we will take a trip there sometime and check it out. Have you been to Puerto Vallarta before? Anyway enjoy you time there because no matter we are in Mexico Life is good! We are extremely happy that we left the stress of the US









pquick said:


> I dont think Los Mochis is one of the cheaper places to live in Mexico, rents for anything decent are higher than in the tourist areas. Eating out is higher here than in the central or Southern parts of Mexico. Labor is also a little higher here then farther south. Sinaloa has a lots of pluses and i Love it but there is a lot of insecurity and you need to be low profile and stay out of the way. Los Mochis is about 10 Km from Topolobampo a port city and the coast. the seafood is excellent. the food in general is excellent. Yes here in Mochis you board the "chepe" to the Copper Canyon. A very nice and beautiful trip. Especially after the rains have started or in the early fall. It can get hot and humid in Mochis but cools off in the evening ..I have lived in the desert all my life and the heat here doesnt seem to bad to me...just need to drink lots of water. this is a farming area( the bread basket of Mexico) not many tourists except those spending the night to board the train for the canyon.


----------



## marie99

*Try Lake Chapala Mexico*



MissMiami said:


> Hola Everyone-
> 
> My name is Sharon, I'm a Nurse & would like to move within a year. I haven't decided the exact location of my dreams as yet and joined here hoping to gain some valuable insight from those of you already living the dream.


Hi Sharon. Check out Lake Chapala Mexico, about an hour south of Guadalajara, the second largest city in Mexico. Lake Chapala is in the 2nd best climate in the world, with no air conditioning and no heating. The villages bump into each other along the north shore, between the mountains and the lake (the largest inland lake in Mexico). We have a fabulous support group of foreigners living in the area and there are lots of things to do and organizations to join (in English). Those of us living here call this place our little pocket of paradise. I've been here since 1995.

There is a website with lots of great information about the area. Let me know if you would like the address. I am new to this and think in the rules it says in order to send any url the other person has to request it.


----------



## marie99

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


What are the rules on sending a url address. I know I read somewhere but can't seem to find. I thought it said that a person had to request you send the url first.

Appreciate your help.
marie


----------



## TundraGreen

marie99 said:


> What are the rules on sending a url address. I know I read somewhere but can't seem to find. I thought it said that a person had to request you send the url first.


There is a link to the rules at the top of every page. Rule 10. answers your question.

Rule 10. Do not use the forum as a place for advertising. Don't therefore post unsolicited URL's in threads unless a specific request for information has been requested by a poster. Active members (those with a 5+ post count) may display a single line link in your signature to a site that you are personally involved in. This is not a tool for advertising someone else’s site, and any links found to be doing so will be removed immediately. Links that advertise other forums or competing services will be removed immediately. Premium members are allowed to post unsolicited adverts in the marketplace section only. Premium members are also allowed enhanced signatures which maybe up to four lines of text and include a promotional banner with multiple links.


----------



## marie99

Ok, got it. Thanks. 

One other thing that is confusing to me: How does one qualify as an 'Active' member? I notice below my user name it says. Expat Member, and then below others, it says 'Active Expat' and others 'Senior Expat' or 'Expat Newbie'.
Appreciate your help.
----------------------------
marie99


----------



## TundraGreen

marie99 said:


> Ok, got it. Thanks.
> 
> One other thing that is confusing to me: How does one qualify as an 'Active' member? I notice below my user name it says. Expat Member, and then below others, it says 'Active Expat' and others 'Senior Expat' or 'Expat Newbie'.
> Appreciate your help.
> ----------------------------
> marie99


It is a function of the number of posts. As your number of posts goes up, the label changes. I don't know what the thresholds are.


----------



## eagles100

Hi, I'm Kim, a Canadian that is sick of living in a snow belt.
My husband will retire in 3-5 years and we're looking for a quiet area to retire to. I'll be 45-47 then and my husband will be 53-55. Yes, he'll be my Sugar-Daddy and he's ok with it lol. I've always worked until I fell sick 3 1/2 years ago so now a simple life is a must. 

Our town search includes: relatively low humidity (I have Fibromyalgia which is the arthritis family), golf nearby for hubby, good health care, maybe not too high in elevation, safe of course, quiet, good mix of locals and expats, doesn't have to be on the beach but have a pool, gated community or not (still on the fence on that one) ... most of all, we want peace and a simple life which doesn't seem to be the case up here, for us anyway.

The only place I've been to in Mexico is Puerto Vallarta and that was about 20 years ago now. As a tourist, it was fabulous.

Looking forward to reading more on this site as a member and not just a spy ;-)


----------



## expat1111

*Puerto Vallarta*

Puerto Vallarta could be a choice, we live here and love it. The only thing is the summers are quite humid but from November to end of May it is perfect. Not a drop of rain during that period. There are plenty of gated communities and condos available for rent or purchase at reasonable pricing. My wife and I have been here for 5 years full time and have learned a lot so if there is any advise I can help yopu with, do not hesitate to ask when it come to this area or Moving to Mexico in General. Good luck and I think you are making a wise move. 





eagles100 said:


> Hi, I'm Kim, a Canadian that is sick of living in a snow belt.
> My husband will retire in 3-5 years and we're looking for a quiet area to retire to. I'll be 45-47 then and my husband will be 53-55. Yes, he'll be my Sugar-Daddy and he's ok with it lol. I've always worked until I fell sick 3 1/2 years ago so now a simple life is a must.
> 
> Our town search includes: relatively low humidity (I have Fibromyalgia which is the arthritis family), golf nearby for hubby, good health care, maybe not too high in elevation, safe of course, quiet, good mix of locals and expats, doesn't have to be on the beach but have a pool, gated community or not (still on the fence on that one) ... most of all, we want peace and a simple life which doesn't seem to be the case up here, for us anyway.
> 
> The only place I've been to in Mexico is Puerto Vallarta and that was about 20 years ago now. As a tourist, it was fabulous.
> 
> Looking forward to reading more on this site as a member and not just a spy ;-)


----------



## eagles100

*Puerto Vallarta*

Hi expat1111,

Thanks for the reply. What part of Puerto Vallarta would be good for *peace and quiet*? We would be looking for a 2-3 bed condo or townhouse with a pool (if townhouses exist there); something that requires no exterior maintenance on our part. My hubby's main goal is to golf so will have NO time for lawn care lol. I know I'm early in the planning but our intent is to go on vacation every year to each place and look around while we're there so we can get a better feel on the different areas. I don't think I could live near the malecon since it's so busy all the time, being tucked away from the main tourists would be ideal. We're also looking at Lake Chapala (read so much about it on this forum) but I'm concerned about the elevation, it might aggravate my medical condition, Fibromyalgia.

I remember going to the opposite end of Vallarta compared to the Marina and the views were amazing, would that be south?

The humidity is an issue but hey, it's a warm place and we're not willing to move anywhere outside of either Mexico or Central America; another forum suggested Irak .

Kim




expat1111 said:


> Puerto Vallarta could be a choice, we live here and love it. The only thing is the summers are quite humid but from November to end of May it is perfect. Not a drop of rain during that period. There are plenty of gated communities and condos available for rent or purchase at reasonable pricing. My wife and I have been here for 5 years full time and have learned a lot so if there is any advise I can help yopu with, do not hesitate to ask when it come to this area or Moving to Mexico in General. Good luck and I think you are making a wise move.


----------



## TundraGreen

eagles100 said:


> Thanks for the reply. What part of Puerto Vallarta would be good for *peace and quiet*?


If you like the Puerto Vallarta area but want to get away from the hustle and bustle, you might think about Cruz de Huanacaxtle. It is located at the north end of Banderas Bay. It is a short bus ride (or drive) into PV for all the amenities, but Cruz is much more laid back.


----------



## johnmex

And if you have Big Bucks, keep on going right past La Cruz until you get to Punta Mita. If I'm not mistaken a Jack Nickalus designed golf course is there. There is a Four Seasons if you want to visit first. Like I said, Big Bucks.

Closer to home. I have found that is is not altitude itself that triggers Fibro attacks, it is _changes_ in atmospheric pressure.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Mosquitoes*



johnmex said:


> And if you have Big Bucks, keep on going right past La Cruz until you get to Punta Mita. If I'm not mistaken a Jack Nickalus designed golf course is there. There is a Four Seasons if you want to visit first. Like I said, Big Bucks.
> 
> Closer to home. I have found that is is not altitude itself that triggers Fibro attacks, it is _changes_ in atmospheric pressure.



Bucharias and La Cruz doesn't have the overabundance of mosquitoes that Punta De Mito has, only right on the beach is there a mosquito free zone most of the year, inland 1 block away they attack relentlessly.


----------



## FHBOY

eagles100 said:


> Hi, I'm Kim, a Canadian that is sick of living in a snow belt.
> My husband will retire in 3-5 years and we're looking for a quiet area to retire to. I'll be 45-47 then and my husband will be 53-55. Yes, he'll be my Sugar-Daddy and he's ok with it lol. I've always worked until I fell sick 3 1/2 years ago so now a simple life is a must.
> 
> Our town search includes: relatively low humidity (I have Fibromyalgia which is the arthritis family), golf nearby for hubby, good health care, maybe not too high in elevation, safe of course, quiet, good mix of locals and expats, doesn't have to be on the beach but have a pool, gated community or not (still on the fence on that one) ... most of all, we want peace and a simple life which doesn't seem to be the case up here, for us anyway.
> 
> The only place I've been to in Mexico is Puerto Vallarta and that was about 20 years ago now. As a tourist, it was fabulous.
> 
> Looking forward to reading more on this site as a member and not just a spy ;-)


Hi, we were looking at PV until we visited Ajijic/Lake Chapala. Look into it, don't know much about golf courses, but know we're going there in 2013 lane:. No heat or AC needed, so we're told, low humidity, compared to PV, 2nd best climate in the world to Kenya (we are told), good housing values. Now for what it's worth, there are anywhere from 40-50,000 expats there, older demographic (we are told) mostly from US and Canada. Distance to PV - 5.5 hours by bus


----------



## pquick

*mexicali*



MMartinezEC said:


> Hello, All,
> 
> I live and work in El Centro, California, which borders Mexicali, and plan to move to Mexicali by the end of the year and room with a friend. Lots of people think there's not much in Mexicali, but if you've ever been to the Imperial Valley in California, you'd know that it makes Mexicali the place you'd want to be. Anyway, I've read some informative posts on here which is why I've joined the forum. I also have some questions.


I was born and raised in Brawley Ca. and have lived in Mexicali among many other places in Mexico, currently living in Los Mochis. I liked living in Mexicali and still visit friends there often. The weather in Mexicali is obviously the same as El Centro or Brawley and that was one reason I changed. plus I dont enjoy border towns as much as in the interior farther. If you have any questions about living in Mexicali or other places in Mexico, id be glad to try to answer.


----------



## expat1111

I was not thinking of anywhere near downtown however not to far incase you want to get there, condos and townhouses are plentiful depending on your pricepoint. Are you looking to purchase or rent? Will you have your own car or use public transportation? The areas I am thinking are north of PV but still in the bay, Also several little towns further down. Pricing can get better the further away you are and there are many great golf courses nearby. I used to do films about great places in PV and know a lot of people here, also can guide you for immigration issues and other things that we have already experienced. I think this is the safest and greatest area in Mexico. Feel free to stay in touch and maybe we can help you. By the way, no lawn care EVER and always a pool!




eagles100 said:


> Hi expat1111,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. What part of Puerto Vallarta would be good for *peace and quiet*? We would be looking for a 2-3 bed condo or townhouse with a pool (if townhouses exist there); something that requires no exterior maintenance on our part. My hubby's main goal is to golf so will have NO time for lawn care lol. I know I'm early in the planning but our intent is to go on vacation every year to each place and look around while we're there so we can get a better feel on the different areas. I don't think I could live near the malecon since it's so busy all the time, being tucked away from the main tourists would be ideal. We're also looking at Lake Chapala (read so much about it on this forum) but I'm concerned about the elevation, it might aggravate my medical condition, Fibromyalgia.
> 
> I remember going to the opposite end of Vallarta compared to the Marina and the views were amazing, would that be south?
> 
> The humidity is an issue but hey, it's a warm place and we're not willing to move anywhere outside of either Mexico or Central America; another forum suggested Irak .
> 
> Kim


----------



## eagles100

*Medium Bucks*

Hi Johnmex,

Well we will have _medium bucks_ when we retire 

I'll have a peek at the prices in Punta Mita for the fun of it, who knows, maybe we'll win some $ by then; my lottery retirement plan isn't working so well.

For Fibro, the change in atmospheric pressure is a killer for me. I have read that altitude can affect it but I don't know for myself since I basically live at sea level. Do you have Fibromyalgia Johnmex?




johnmex said:


> And if you have Big Bucks, keep on going right past La Cruz until you get to Punta Mita. If I'm not mistaken a Jack Nickalus designed golf course is there. There is a Four Seasons if you want to visit first. Like I said, Big Bucks.
> 
> Closer to home. I have found that is is not altitude itself that triggers Fibro attacks, it is _changes_ in atmospheric pressure.


----------



## eagles100

I will look into Cruz de Huanacaxtle; do the locals just call is _Cruz_?
Laid back is my style for sure, thanks for the reply.
We would have our own vehicle.



TundraGreen said:


> If you like the Puerto Vallarta area but want to get away from the hustle and bustle, you might think about Cruz de Huanacaxtle. It is located at the north end of Banderas Bay. It is a short bus ride (or drive) into PV for all the amenities, but Cruz is much more laid back.


----------



## eagles100

Hi FHBOY,

Yeah, Lake Chapala seems to come up a lot on the threads and will be an option. I'm not worried about the older demographic. Thanks for the info. Good luck with your move.



FHBOY said:


> Hi, we were looking at PV until we visited Ajijic/Lake Chapala. Look into it, don't know much about golf courses, but know we're going there in 2013 lane:. No heat or AC needed, so we're told, low humidity, compared to PV, 2nd best climate in the world to Kenya (we are told), good housing values. Now for what it's worth, there are anywhere from 40-50,000 expats there, older demographic (we are told) mostly from US and Canada. Distance to PV - 5.5 hours by bus


----------



## conorkilleen

eagles100 said:


> Hi FHBOY,
> 
> Yeah, Lake Chapala seems to come up a lot on the threads and will be an option. I'm not worried about the older demographic. Thanks for the info. Good luck with your move.


Why afraid of older people? They are the best to learn from and relax with.


----------



## eagles100

Hi Expat 1111,

I'm not too sure how much we'll end up paying for a condo/townhouse in 3-5 yrs but we're thinking around $150,000 US (or less of course) for a nice 2-3 bed with a minimum of 120 m2, a good sized-patio and without too many renos to do; we've done our share here in Canada. Maybe I'm off-track with my pricing but I'm sure all these nice gringos can smarten me up if so 

Though from all the suggestions, we'd be renting for the first 6 months or so while we explore the areas further. Oh and another consideration is I'd want the space to be all on one floor, not like the ones in downtown PV that tend to be 2+ floors (from what I've seen on the real estate sites). 

We would have our own vehicle. 

Thanks so much for your guidance and I'm sure we'll need help along the way. For now, we're just gathering info and dreaming of our future without snow up to our eyeballs. :clap2:



expat1111 said:


> I was not thinking of anywhere near downtown however not to far incase you want to get there, condos and townhouses are plentiful depending on your pricepoint. Are you looking to purchase or rent? Will you have your own car or use public transportation? The areas I am thinking are north of PV but still in the bay, Also several little towns further down. Pricing can get better the further away you are and there are many great golf courses nearby. I used to do films about great places in PV and know a lot of people here, also can guide you for immigration issues and other things that we have already experienced. I think this is the safest and greatest area in Mexico. Feel free to stay in touch and maybe we can help you. By the way, no lawn care EVER and always a pool!


----------



## eagles100

I'm not afraid of hanging out with older people at all, actually I'd probably prefer it. I think I was born too late in the 1900's 




conorkilleen said:


> Why afraid of older people? They are the best to learn from and relax with.


----------



## MissMiami

*Sounds great!*



marie99 said:


> Hi Sharon. Check out Lake Chapala Mexico, about an hour south of Guadalajara, the second largest city in Mexico. Lake Chapala is in the 2nd best climate in the world, with no air conditioning and no heating. The villages bump into each other along the north shore, between the mountains and the lake (the largest inland lake in Mexico). We have a fabulous support group of foreigners living in the area and there are lots of things to do and organizations to join (in English). Those of us living here call this place our little pocket of paradise. I've been here since 1995.
> 
> There is a website with lots of great information about the area. Let me know if you would like the address. I am new to this and think in the rules it says in order to send any url the other person has to request it.


I would like to hear more about this area. Thanks for offering, please send me the website info. When you say "villages" are you speaking literally, as in traditional villages or,,,new development as a result of influx of new residents?


----------



## johnmex

eagles100 said:


> Hi Johnmex,
> 
> Well we will have _medium bucks_ when we retire
> 
> I'll have a peek at the prices in Punta Mita for the fun of it, who knows, maybe we'll win some $ by then; my lottery retirement plan isn't working so well.
> 
> For Fibro, the change in atmospheric pressure is a killer for me. I have read that altitude can affect it but I don't know for myself since I basically live at sea level. Do you have Fibromyalgia Johnmex?


Either Fibro or SLE or something equally nasty. I need Dr. House to make me a postive diagnosis...

I live in Guadalajara (the suburbs) and developed fibro (or whatever) here, so I haven't had the experience of living with it at sea level. I do know that a trip to the beach or a flight will trigger an attack. But a nice high or low pressure weather system will do the same, what can you do?

Guadalajara has some very nice golf courses and the cost of living here is lower than on the coast.


----------



## conklinwh

Missmiami, if you are just starting to look without a lot of experience in Mexico, and assuming beach not a requirement(Miami?), the obvious two places to look are the north shore of Lake Chapala and San Migued de Allende. These are very different environments but both have large expat populations. In Miami regional terms, I would sort of describe as Ft. Lauderdale/Boca Raton versus South Beach.


----------



## marie99

MissMiami said:


> I would like to hear more about this area. Thanks for offering, please send me the website info. When you say "villages" are you speaking literally, as in traditional villages or,,,new development as a result of influx of new residents?


Yes, villages literally. Ajijic (pronounced Ah HEE HEEK) and Chapala are over 450 years old and come complete with cobblestone streets. You'll see mules, donkeys and horses riding along beside the cars or tied up outside a shop. The funniest thing is to see this old Mexican man on a mule with a handful of wood he gathered from up in the mountains to sell, riding along talking on his cell phone. One foot in both worlds. As requested, the website focusonmexico.com has a lot of free information, pictures and stories about Lake Chapala and great blog stories. 

We moved to Lake Chapala back in 1995 and fell in love with our little pocket of paradise. Lake Chapala is like going back in time some 50 years in the U.S. or Canada. It is more of stress free, laid back environment and one of the friendliest places you will ever find. There are people here from over 31 countries. In addition to a Canadian Club and the American Legion and the Lake Chapala Society, there is a French club, a German club, garden and computer clubs, a culinary arts society, and just tons of other organizations.

Let me know if you have specific questions on any particular topics.


----------



## MissMiami

*Thanks*



conklinwh said:


> Missmiami, if you are just starting to look without a lot of experience in Mexico, and assuming beach not a requirement(Miami?), the obvious two places to look are the north shore of Lake Chapala and San Migued de Allende. These are very different environments but both have large expat populations. In Miami regional terms, I would sort of describe as Ft. Lauderdale/Boca Raton versus South Beach.


I've had all of "South Beach lifestyle" I need, ha ha. 
I'm more interested in slowed down lifestyle with access to amenities/city lights, all done on a modest income.


----------



## MissMiami

Hi-
I enjoyed the website. I'm looking to downsize & live on a modest income. Is that possible in this area? What type of property is available under $100K?


----------



## MissMiami

I'm still learning "the rules" on how to reply, so bear with my learners curve.
I enjoyed the website on LC area, not sure if my budget would be adequate. I'm downsizing & looking for slowed down lifestyle on a modest income. Is that possible in Lake Chapala area?


----------



## marie99

MissMiami said:


> Hi-
> I enjoyed the website. I'm looking to downsize & live on a modest income. Is that possible in this area? What type of property is available under $100K?


Just out of curiosity I went to the website I gave you to the real estate section and clicked on the MLS link and asked for properties from $50,000 to $150,000 to see what was out there (I am not a realtor) and 94 results turned up. There are quite a number around the $100,000 mark. Some are not in such great locations, but if you have a look, the better locations at that price would be Riberas, San Antonio, Birds of Paradise. There was one in Ajijic, but it sounded like it could be a fixer upper. Ajijic village is usually more expensive. 

Yes you can live on a modest income in Lake Chapala; much more so than say in San Miguel. People do come here and live on their social security. I mentioned in a previous post to someone else about a TV producer doing a series on Affordable places for Americans to retire to on their social security, and Lake Chapala was going to be the first of the series. Veterans today rated Lake Chapala as the # 1 retirement choice in Mexico. 

If you eat Mexican products and produce and not the imported foods, you can eat quite cheaply and there are lots of restaurants that are extremely cheap. Property taxes are $50 to $200 a year. No air conditioning and no taxes. So yes, you can live here quite modestly, especially if you aren't paying rent. 

There are a ton of things to do here that don't cost anything. Mexico is filled with fiestas all throughout the year.


----------



## FHBOY

*R/E in Ajijic*

We visited there and worked with a nice couple named Don & Linda Wright. They showed us around, and showed us houses, took us on a tour of Guadalajara even knowing we were at least 18 months away from moving down. 

We found the one we liked, in a gated community (a bubble within a bubble), new construction, 2 BR (~1700 sq.ft) for under $200K USD. When we come back, we will be placing an offer on it. You can private msg me thru this website to get more info on them. 

I don't think we are allowed to post links to commercial sites.


----------



## FHBOY

Yeah, some of us "former hippies" (there is no such thing as a "ex-hippie") can be real great! Even tho I am now in that demographic, when I was younger I always enjoyed hanging out with "older people"...and now I are one. OMG!


----------



## eagles100

*real estate pricing*

Hubby & I been looking at Mexico real estate online and we wonder how much the actual _sold_ price is compared to the _listing_ price, for example in the Lake Chapala area. In our area of Canada, the sold price is about 10-20% less than listing.


----------



## eagles100

Johnmex, sure hope you don't have Fibro ... what is SLE?


----------



## johnmex

SLE=Systemic lupus erythematosus


----------



## mariben

*Planning to be an expat next year*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hi, I'm a textile artist and I'm seriously thinking about moving back to Mexico, where I earned an MFA 20 years ago in San Miguel de Allende. I like Mexico so much; its culture, people, climate. That is why I would like to get to know expats through this forum. My first choice is San Miguel but I'm also considering Chapala because I've heard that San Miguel has gotten more expensive and bigger. I will be visiting both at the beginning of next year. 

I really hope to meet friendly posters!
Mariben


----------



## conklinwh

Mariben, I think that those both good choices. My bias, as always on this forum, is San Miguel, especially for an artist.
Yes they have built colonias that have expanded San Miguel but centro hasn't really changed and as an artist, you really need see what the have done with Fabrica la Aurora.
We have any number of women friend artists that live very comfortably for very little including one woman that has 3 BR apartment where uses one for a studio and another for materials, plus a roof terrace facing the Parroquia for less than $200/month.
We go to the US to celebrate the holidays with extended family but when you get closer, give me some dates and I'll contact some artists, not realtors.
BTW, each 1st Friday is Artwalk at Aurora so definitely a good time to visit.


----------



## mariben

Hi Conklinwh,

Thanks for your reply! 

You are right, San Miguel seems to be the first choice. I just want to check Ajijic also, so that I can have more than one option. 

I entered Fabrica Aurora's page a few days ago and I liked what I saw. I'm going to add you as a contact. I hope you don't mind.

Greatfully,
Mariben


----------



## conklinwh

De nada, just let me know if there's anything that I can do!


----------



## Snoopy1Can

*jim lofton*



TundraGreen said:


> Where to start. I live in Guadalajara, Mexico. My path to Mexico was accidental. By profession I am a research geophysicist. I have spent most of my life studying earthquakes and volcanoes and associated phenomenon. Four years ago, I found myself unemployed for the first time in about 40 years. There is a story behind that, but that is another topic.
> 
> In any event, I decided it would be a good time to spend two years in the Peace Corps, something I had wanted to do early in life but marriage and children had interfered. I told the Peace Corps I wanted to go somewhere warm and Spanish speaking. The only Spanish speaking country program that accepted people without a prior knowledge of Spanish was Mexico, so they sent me here. I spent two years working with the Comisión Nacional Forestal (CONAFOR), the Mexican forest agency, doing computer development, remote sensing, and related research. CONAFOR's headquarters is in Guadalajara.
> 
> Midway through my tour with the Peace Corps, I decided I really like living in Mexico. When my Peace Corps tour ended, I continued working for CONAFOR for awhile as a contract employee, but then found that work was interfering with life so I quit. I stayed in Guadalajara. I live near the center of the city and enjoy everything about the life style here, the mercados, the ability to walk everywhere, the buses for when you want to go a little further, the people and the weather.
> 
> I have two grown children and one grandchild. My son and his wife and my grandson live in Colorado. My daughter went to Germany for her junior year abroad about 20 years ago and never returned. So, in staying in Mexico, I am following in her footsteps as an expat.
> 
> Finally, a note about my nickname. "TundraGreen" is the color of the motorcycle that I sold when I joined the Peace Corps. They wouldn't let me bring it to Mexico and I didn't want to store it. Maybe the name appealed to me because I was born in Alaska which has a lot of tundra and I am fairly conscious of "green" issues in the world today, but mostly I just like the sound of it.
> 
> I look forward to hearing about some of the other subscribers,
> Will Prescott


Neat story will


----------



## mariben

eagles100 said:


> Hubby & I been looking at Mexico real estate online and we wonder how much the actual _sold_ price is compared to the _listing_ price, for example in the Lake Chapala area. In our area of Canada, the sold price is about 10-20% less than listing.


Hi,

I have been doing the same search and I have found good deals. It depends on what you are looking for. As for myself, I'm looking for a "casita" in Chapala and prices starts in $67,000USD. I think the best way is going there and see it for yorself. That's what I'm going to do. I wish you great success on your search!


----------



## mariben

jim lofton said:


> Neat story will


That's exaclty where I am right now Jim. My daugther is going to USA to study an MA and I'm getting ready to go back to Mexico. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mariben

conklinwh said:


> De nada, just let me know if there's anything that I can do!


Muchas gracias again Conklinwh. 

I plan to visit both places next year. I will keep in touch and let you know when. May I ask if your two artist friends in San Miguel are members of this forum?

Best regards,
Mariben


----------



## eagles100

mariben said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been doing the same search and I have found good deals. It depends on what you are looking for. As for myself, I'm looking for a "casita" in Chapala and prices starts in $67,000USD. I think the best way is going there and see it for yorself. That's what I'm going to do. I wish you great success on your search!


Thanks Mariben,

When the time comes, we will go in person, for sure. We will be looking for a 2-3 bedroom with about 1500 + sq ft, beyond that, we're open to suggestions ... new country, new ways. We're actually thinking of vacationing in the Chapala area next winter, to get a better feel before spending an enormous amount of research time on one spot (oops too late :ranger. Maybe someone could guide us on what type of accommodations are available in the Chapala area, to a couple who is used to going to all-inclusive resorts ... though we can stray away from that of course.


----------



## RVGRINGO

There are:
Lake Chapala Inn, Hotel Montecarlo, QQ B&B and a few others in Chapala, all within walking distance of the malecon, parks, restaurants, etc.
There are several B&B options in Ajijic, the Hotel Real de Chapala and a few others.
You'll find them all with Google. We lived in Ajijic from 2001 to 2004, then sold and bought our present home in Chapala Centro. They are five miles apart, as Ajijc is a village within the Chapala Municipality.
We are not a destination resort area; rather, a weekend tourist spot for Guadalajara folks (Tapatios), many of whom have second homes here. Of course, there are expats here from the USA, Canada and around the world.


----------



## mariben

eagles100 said:


> Thanks Mariben,
> 
> When the time comes, we will go in person, for sure. We will be looking for a 2-3 bedroom with about 1500 + sq ft, beyond that, we're open to suggestions ... new country, new ways. We're actually thinking of vacationing in the Chapala area next winter, to get a better feel before spending an enormous amount of research time on one spot (oops too late :ranger. Maybe someone could guide us on what type of accommodations are available in the Chapala area, to a couple who is used to going to all-inclusive resorts ... though we can stray away from that of course.


I've seen very nice 2-3 bedrooms properties starting at $99,000USD, eagle100. It takes a lot of research for sure. There are many Real State Companies at Chapala listed on internet. When short time renting apartments, I have found that Mexico is all-inclusive in its own great style. In most cases rent includes linens, a maid that can also cook and others. This is a whole new adventure!


----------



## mariben

RVGRINGO said:


> There are:
> Lake Chapala Inn, Hotel Montecarlo, QQ B&B and a few others in Chapala, all within walking distance of the malecon, parks, restaurants, etc.
> There are several B&B options in Ajijic, the Hotel Real de Chapala and a few others.
> You'll find them all with Google. We lived in Ajijic from 2001 to 2004, then sold and bought our present home in Chapala Centro. They are five miles apart, as Ajijc is a village within the Chapala Municipality.
> We are not a destination resort area; rather, a weekend tourist spot for Guadalajara folks (Tapatios), many of whom have second homes here. Of course, there are expats here from the USA, Canada and around the world.


Hi RVGRINGO,

May I ask, would you agree that Ajijic is more low key than Chapala?


----------



## eagles100

RVGRINGO said:


> There are:
> Lake Chapala Inn, Hotel Montecarlo, QQ B&B and a few others in Chapala, all within walking distance of the malecon, parks, restaurants, etc.
> There are several B&B options in Ajijic, the Hotel Real de Chapala and a few others.
> You'll find them all with Google. We lived in Ajijic from 2001 to 2004, then sold and bought our present home in Chapala Centro. They are five miles apart, as Ajijc is a village within the Chapala Municipality.
> We are not a destination resort area; rather, a weekend tourist spot for Guadalajara folks (Tapatios), many of whom have second homes here. Of course, there are expats here from the USA, Canada and around the world.


Excellent, thanks for the suggestions. We will research those B&Bs and Inns.
Any reason why you sold your Ajijic place to move to Chapala Centro? Sorry, I'm totally green to the area so must ask.


----------



## RVGRINGO

mariben said:


> Hi RVGRINGO,
> 
> May I ask, would you agree that Ajijic is more low key than Chapala?


What do you mean by, "low key"?


----------



## RVGRINGO

eagles100 said:


> ........Any reason why you sold your Ajijic place to move to Chapala Centro? Sorry, I'm totally green to the area so must ask.


We had a very nice home in Ajijic, a couple of blocks from the plaza. We sold as Ajijic became more and more of a 'boutique village', almost a place for expats and less and less a place for local Mexicans. There was a rapid spike in real estate prices in 2004 and we had our eye on a couple of much larger places in Chapala. So, we took the healthy profit and made the move. Remember, Ajijic is an incomplete place to live, as it is a part of the Chapala Municipalidad; the latter having the true downtown with complete shopping, parks, pools, malecon, etc. Ajijic has an ever changing restaurant scene as they come and go frequently; looking for the expat dollar. However, the proximity of Ajijic to downtown Chapala, and the built up area between, makes it just as convenient for us to live in Chapala, even when we occasionally want to visit one of those restaurants. However, they are not our favorites. We don't have any insatiable desire to 'see or be seen'. Our present location, since the fall of 2004, is much more satisfying and gives us much more living space. We're two to three blocks from everything, the plaza is more active, and the walking is easier. Many things are a bit less expensive, too.


----------



## mariben

RVGRINGO said:


> What do you mean by, "low key"?


Thanks for your thread RVGRINGO. By low key I mean less people, walkable, less traffic jam (if any), more economical than Chapala, quietness, etc. I read your other thread and it makes me wonder. I'm a textile artist. I'm also a very good cook (humbly said) I had a catering service for 14 years and a restaurant. So I'm sorting my possibilities according to my work experience . I can see myself living in either Chapala or Ajijic as an artist. I can also visualize myself opening a small restaurant. I speak, read and write both spanish and english for l'm puertorican and studied in continental USA. I lived in Mexico before (San Miguel de Allende) for four years, where I got an MFA. So lets say I know Mexican and expats cultures very well and I consider easy for me to merge with both. What I'm trying to visualize is which of the two will be best for me. Thanks again for sharing.

Mariben


----------



## DNP

mariben said:


> Thanks for your thread RVGRINGO. By low key I mean less people, walkable, less traffic jam (if any), more economical than Chapala, quietness, etc. I read your other thread and it makes me wonder. I'm a textile artist. I'm also a very good cook (humbly said) I had a catering service for 14 years and a restaurant. So I'm sorting my possibilities according to my work experience . I can see myself living in either Chapala or Ajijic as an artist. I can also visualize myself opening a small restaurant. I speak, read and write both spanish and english for l'm puertorican and studied in continental USA. I lived in Mexico before (San Miguel de Allende) for four years, where I got an MFA. So lets say I know Mexican and expats cultures very well and I consider easy for me to merge with both. What I'm trying to visualize is which of the two will be best for me. Thanks again for sharing.
> 
> Mariben


Throw into the mix of things you're considering the type of visa you would need to operate a business (restaurant) or sell your artwork. Sine you've already lived in SMA for four years, you probably already know all that though.


----------



## marie99

*We chose Lake Chapala for the weather*



mariben said:


> Hi, I'm a textile artist and I'm seriously thinking about moving back to Mexico, where I earned an MFA 20 years ago in San Miguel de Allende. I like Mexico so much; its culture, people, climate. That is why I would like to get to know expats through this forum. My first choice is San Miguel but I'm also considering Chapala because I've heard that San Miguel has gotten more expensive and bigger. I will be visiting both at the beginning of next year.
> 
> I really hope to meet friendly posters!
> Mariben


I have lived in Lake Chapala Mexico since 1995 and you are right, there is much to like. San Miguel is also a beautiful spot, but you are also correct, it is a lot more expensive and not as good access. After we had lived here a few years, we took the motor home on a walk about around Mexico to see if there was any place better. Needless to say, for us we could find no better. We did visit San Miguel, in fact a couple of times over the years. It is a beautiful spot. 

Having moved here from northern Alberta Canada, Lake Chapala was the biggest attraction due to the weather. Doesn't get much better than the 2nd best climate in the world.

Good luck in your decision process. If you have questions about Lake Chapala, be happy to help if I can.


----------



## mariben

marie99 said:


> I have lived in Lake Chapala Mexico since 1995 and you are right, there is much to like. San Miguel is also a beautiful spot, but you are also correct, it is a lot more expensive and not as good access. After we had lived here a few years, we took the motor home on a walk about around Mexico to see if there was any place better. Needless to say, for us we could find no better. We did visit San Miguel, in fact a couple of times over the years. It is a beautiful spot.
> 
> Having moved here from northern Alberta Canada, Lake Chapala was the biggest attraction due to the weather. Doesn't get much better than the 2nd best climate in the world.
> 
> Good luck in your decision process. If you have questions about Lake Chapala, be happy to help if I can.


Thanks so much for your post Marie99. I have a few questions right now and I figure more will come. May I ask, according to your experience, which of the two (Chapala or AJijic) will be the best place for a textile artist and a restaurateur like myself? Like I wrote just a couple of minutes ago, I'm sorting my options, visualizing myself as a textile artist with a studio where I can produce, sell my artwork and even teach, which I love. Another possible scenario would be opening a small restaurant. 

Thanks so much, 
Mariben


----------



## conklinwh

I'm sure that there are lots of good reasons to live in the Lake Chapala area and that's great. However, I do bristle when people say San Miguel is great but too expensive. There are expensive areas of San Miguel as I suspect there are oin the Chapala area. There are also a significant number of people that live very well for very little in San Miguel.


----------



## mariben

I fully agree with you conklinwh. 

In fact I feel that the same situation applies for both places. Both have gotten more expensive but good deals can be found by being there and looking around. That is why I can't wait to visit next year. Thank you for sharing.

Mariben


----------



## eagles100

*See or be seen*



RVGRINGO said:


> We had a very nice home in Ajijic, a couple of blocks from the plaza. We sold as Ajijic became more and more of a 'boutique village', almost a place for expats and less and less a place for local Mexicans. There was a rapid spike in real estate prices in 2004 and we had our eye on a couple of much larger places in Chapala. So, we took the healthy profit and made the move. Remember, Ajijic is an incomplete place to live, as it is a part of the Chapala Municipalidad; the latter having the true downtown with complete shopping, parks, pools, malecon, etc. Ajijic has an ever changing restaurant scene as they come and go frequently; looking for the expat dollar. However, the proximity of Ajijic to downtown Chapala, and the built up area between, makes it just as convenient for us to live in Chapala, even when we occasionally want to visit one of those restaurants. However, they are not our favorites. We don't have any insatiable desire to 'see or be seen'. Our present location, since the fall of 2004, is much more satisfying and gives us much more living space. We're two to three blocks from everything, the plaza is more active, and the walking is easier. Many things are a bit less expensive, too.


Like it seems you do, we also prefer our privacy so somewhere quiet without being too remote, well as quiet as Mexico can be :tongue1:


----------



## Cebucats

*San Miguel Area*

Hi,

I'm David and hope to move to the San Miguel area by this winter. I came across this forum with a Google search on Mexico. Then I posted a thread and got some good responses and helpful folks who took the time to reply & guide me.

Conklinwh has been very helpful with excellent advice from him and his wife. I had thought about the Lake Chapala area and where dongringo & sunnyvmx live, but I'm afraid the humidity would be too much for me.

Between 1996 & 2005 I lived and travel through-out Asia; living mostly in the Philippines. I'm from the Northeast USA originally but spent 12 years in Texas and now live in Nebraska. It's a long story...

After I get settled somewhere in Mexico (where my money will last longer & I'll be healthier) then I hope to provide back to this forum more than I am currently taking out.

Anyone who happens upon this post and is from the San Miguel area I sure could use your eyes on the ground there to assist me in finding a cheap long term rental; 1br 1bath small house that has a private courtyard. There is no rush as I won't be making the trip until November or December. The only other concern is the landlord being OK with my toilet trained cat. Another story...

Please direct message me if you think you might know of something or can give some other vital information on the area. Thank you very much.

Over the next few days I will be going back over all these posts again.

Later now,

David


----------



## mariben

Cebucats said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm David and hope to move to the San Miguel area by this winter. I came across this forum with a Google search on Mexico. Then I posted a thread and got some good responses and helpful folks who took the time to reply & guide me.
> 
> Conklinwh has been very helpful with excellent advice from him and his wife. I had thought about the Lake Chapala area and where dongringo & sunnyvmx live, but I'm afraid the humidity would be too much for me.
> 
> Between 1996 & 2005 I lived and travel through-out Asia; living mostly in the Philippines. I'm from the Northeast USA originally but spent 12 years in Texas and now live in Nebraska. It's a long story...
> 
> After I get settled somewhere in Mexico (where my money will last longer & I'll be healthier) then I hope to provide back to this forum more than I am currently taking out.
> 
> Anyone who happens upon this post and is from the San Miguel area I sure could use your eyes on the ground there to assist me in finding a cheap long term rental; 1br 1bath small house that has a private courtyard. There is no rush as I won't be making the trip until November or December. The only other concern is the landlord being OK with my toilet trained cat. Another story...
> 
> Please direct message me if you think you might know of something or can give some other vital information on the area. Thank you very much.
> 
> Over the next few days I will be going back over all these posts again.
> 
> Later now,
> 
> David



Hi David,

I suggest you look periodically in Guanajuato's Craiglist. I have seen beautiful short and long time apartments for rent at a very good price. 

Mariben


----------



## Cebucats

mariben said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I suggest you look periodically in Guanajuato's Craiglist. I have seen beautiful short and long time apartments for rent at a very good price.
> 
> Mariben



Thanks, I'll take a look but my experiences with Craiglist has been very disappointing. Lot's of rip-offs as owner of site does not monitor it very well.

Since I am not there I don't feel comfortable dealing with foreign listings as I don't know Spanish yet.

Would prefer expat who has lived there awhile and can give more of an insider's view of the area. Also someone who might be able to get more involved with checking out the place when the time approaches, sending pictures, and laying the ground work; if you know what I mean.

When I arrive I'll need to get settled right away with little time to investigate a place.

David


----------



## RVGRINGO

We have lived at Lake Chapala for a decade; because it is not humid. I think Cebucats must have been thinking of the ocean coastal areas.


----------



## Cebucats

RVGRINGO said:


> We have lived at Lake Chapala for a decade; because it is not humid. I think Cebucats must have been thinking of the ocean coastal areas.


RVGRINGO, maybe so.

I have so much research stuff on my computer now it is becoming hard to keep everything straight now days.

Others on, and off of, this forum have talked about Lake Chapala. I found it to be a beautiful place but, if I remember correctly; very expensive to live there. Seems more suited for the high end dollar folks, not someone like me who must stretch my small amount of dollars just to survive. My early in life disability retirement left me with a low SSDI payment.

I had not reach tenure at the college I taught therefore I did not receive any benefits from them.

Anyways, it is important to reduce the humidity factor as part of my disability involves joint issues now.

Since you indicated the low humidity there and have lived so long in the area, maybe you could suggest some affordable surrounding locations that would meet my needs.

Thank you very much.

David


----------



## RVGRINGO

We're far from 'high dollar' folks and you will find homes here in all price ranges. Most of what you read online is probably from Ajijic, where there are higher prices and some spectacular homes, as well as more modest ones. However, there are a lot of other choices on the north shore of the lake, where the micro-climate is the same. We live in the city of Chapala, just a few blocks from everything. Life is good. If you are looking at rentals or real estate sales online, you won't find the lower priced places listed, for obvious reasons. You'll have to visit and prowl.


----------



## paddyroyal

*¡Buenos Días!*

Good Morning,

I just discovered this website and thread and am very pleased and intrigued by the stories I am reading. Will, thanks for doing such a great job welcoming and inviting us!

My username comes from two of the guide dogs for the blind that I raised. 

I'm 62 and have been an ESL teacher for nine years. I got my master's in TESOL in 2008 and since have lived in Ecuador and Guatemala and spent three months in Senegal studying French. I am just leaving Rwanda after a tough six months teaching and an awareness that some reflection, regrouping and retraining is in order. 

My plan is to stop in North Carolina to visit my daughters, then head to Cuernavaca in August to take a teacher training (CELTA) course at International House. After that I would like to find some place in Mexico to hunker down and work on an ESL diploma (DELTA) online.

All suggestions for places to consider living are welcome! I haven't finished reading all the other messages on this thread but am already getting some ideas and inspiration.

I am an advanced Spanish speaker and would prefer lving somewhere where I can use that. Don't like hot weather, don't need too many diversions and am comfortable living in developing countries, prefer small rather than large. I like living very simply and enjoy living with local families.

I look forward to getting some conversations going here. 

Sandra


----------



## JoParsons

*Road to Uruapan*

I'm a 63 year old retired woman moving to Uruapan at the end of October. I'm grateful for this site and the help I've received from the moderator and his friend, Steven. So much to know, learning spanish, and where things are. But the adventure is the unknown. I'm so looking forward to the move and all the little things that surprise. Anyone else moving or has moved to Uruapan, I'd love to hear from you.

Jolane:


----------



## conklinwh

Sandra if I had as good a command of Spanish as you do. My 1st choice would probably be Guanajuato as I think that it looks like villages off the Cinc Terre(not the water of course) but in Mexico. There is a separate ongoing thread of dialog about moving to Guanajuato. It has history and is very much a college town. Just walking, hiking in some cases, the streets is a great experience.


----------



## RVGRINGO

A caution to those of 'tercer edad' and above: Consider the elevation and terrain of any place that you consider living. As we age, those hills and the lack of oxygen can be limiting factors. I can no longer visit many of my favorite places, for those reasons, and I'm only a decade ahead of many of you.


----------



## eagles100

RVGRINGO said:


> A caution to those of 'tercer edad' and above: Consider the elevation and terrain of any place that you consider living. As we age, those hills and the lack of oxygen can be limiting factors. I can no longer visit many of my favorite places, for those reasons, and I'm only a decade ahead of many of you.


So up to the Chapala area, you're okay with the oxygen level? That's where we're looking at a potential retirement home.


----------



## FHBOY

*Humidity*



Cebucats said:


> RVGRINGO, maybe so.
> 
> I have so much research stuff on my computer now it is becoming hard to keep everything straight now days.
> 
> Others on, and off of, this forum have talked about Lake Chapala. I found it to be a beautiful place but, if I remember correctly; very expensive to live there. Seems more suited for the high end dollar folks, not someone like me who must stretch my small amount of dollars just to survive. My early in life disability retirement left me with a low SSDI payment.
> 
> I had not reach tenure at the college I taught therefore I did not receive any benefits from them.
> 
> Anyways, it is important to reduce the humidity factor as part of my disability involves joint issues now.
> 
> Since you indicated the low humidity there and have lived so long in the area, maybe you could suggest some affordable surrounding locations that would meet my needs.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> David


We've been to Puerto Vallarta and to Ajijic (Lake Chapala). Our last visit was the end of April, just the end of the "season" and a few weeks before the rainy season - (check it out). Even at that time of year there was a noticeable difference in humidity. On the Pacific Coast we needed to put the AC on wher we were staying, in Ajijic - a fan circulating was very adequate.

I am very sensitive to humidity and live int he Mid Atlantic where it is abominable [our A/C runs all summer just to get rid of it] , and if you are also, then the mountains is where you want to be - we are going to Ajijic in 2013.

Housing? Plenty to choose. Yes you can buy a house for upwards of USD300K+, but we found a brand new 2 BR/2BA in a gated community for USD175K, and there are less expensive ones, also. We got in touch with a nice mature couple who showed us around ad were very helpful. If you contact me privately, I'll give you their names. [they are R/E agents but no hard sell - they are retired also].

Some will tell you that Ajijic is called Geezer Gulch, and the demographic is definitely up there, they will also say it is like living in a bubble, that is also true, some people there I believe do not know how to speak Spanish and it seems it isn't necessary. But if you are looking for a transition with some taste of NOB, eclectic, with shops, boutiques, and want a real "community" [people live within minutes of each other] we found it to be our place. Check out videos on YouTube, you may even run into one with us in it.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I'm reasonably well here at 5000' with daily use of Spiriva and occasional use of Combivent for my COPD, plus the usual heart medications to keep my six stents open, etc. Of course, the heart can be maintained pretty well, but the COPD will eventually get me, as it worsens continually and there are no cures. That said, I can't imagine living anywhere else. Humidity is my enemy and so is hot weather and/or pollution of any kind. So, here we stay. I do miss visiting some of my favorite places, most of which are at higher elevations in the 7000 - 8000 foot range. A few are even higher. I don't even walk as much here, and then only on the level.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Re; the "geezer gulch" comment: There are more and more younger folks moving here; early retirees in their 40s to 50s and even some younger than that, looking for a good place to bring up children in a more pleasant culture, with the added advantage that they'll become bilingual and gentler folk.
Apparently, that is not the only reason. A survey is in progress on another board and Lake Chapala now has residents from the following countries, and still counting:

Argentina
Australia
Bermuda
Brazil
Cambodia
Canada
China
Great Britain (Scotland and England)
El Salvador
Egypt
France
Guatamala
Germany
Greece
Hungary
Iceland
India
Indonesia
Iran
Ireland
Israel
Japan
Jordan
Korea
Latvia
Mexico
Netherlands (Holland)
New Zealand
Norway
Peru
Philippines
Poland
Portugal
Russia
Serbia
Slovakia
South Africa
Spain
Sri Lanka
Swaziland (South East Africa)
Sweden
Switzerland
Thailand
United States
Uruguay
Venezuela
Vietnam


----------



## conklinwh

When I was drafted into the army and went to OCS, I ran into the WPPA(West Point Protective Association) which is one of the reasons that I left. This site is now becoming the LCAA(Lake Chapala Advocate Association). Now, I'm sure that there are many good reasons to move to Lake Chapala as there are to many great places in Mexico which makes this country terrific.
Lets deal with the options and questions with a little less bias. In the last week or so there have been posts that smacked of commercial marketing.


----------



## FHBOY

*Marketing 101*



conklinwh said:


> When I was drafted into the army and went to OCS, I ran into the WPPA(West Point Protective Association) which is one of the reasons that I left. This site is now becoming the LCAA(Lake Chapala Advocate Association). Now, I'm sure that there are many good reasons to move to Lake Chapala as there are to many great places in Mexico which makes this country terrific.
> Lets deal with the options and questions with a little less bias. In the last week or so there have been posts that smacked of commercial marketing.


I do agree that the Lake Chapala Chamber of Commerce is alive an well here, and that is a mixed bag. For example, although I have met a great R/E agent, I try not to use this public forum to "sell" them. If people want to know who they are, then I believe the "Private Message" function is the place for that.

I did not coin "geezer gulch" nor do I subscribe to it, after all, Geezerhood is in the eyes of the beholder. I say we need a Geezer Liberation Movement - I'm a Geezer and damn proud of it. As an example, and very off topic, here is a Geezer Story:

_A very self important college freshman attending a football game, took it on himself to explain to a senior citizen (nee: geezer) sitting next to him why it was impossible for the older generation to understand his generation. "You grew up in a different world, actually a primitive one," the student said loud enough for many of those nearby to hear. "The young people of today grew up with television, jet planes, space travel, man walking on the moon, our spaceship have visited Mars, we have nuclear energy, electric and hydrogen cars, complete with DSL, light speed processing and..." pausing to take another drink of beer. The Senior (Geezer) took advantage of the break in the student's litany and said, "Your right, son. We didn't have those things when we were young...se we invented them. Now, you arrogant little ****, what are you doing for the next generation?"_​
:focus: I know that our decision to even seek out Ajijic can be directly attributable to this site. Up until we joined, our retirement destination was Puerto Vallarta, being more like a city we are used to. 

That being said, I have to ask why are Lake People so overly represented here? Maybe geezers have more time to post? Maybe the life they have found in the Lake Region is so great that they want to share it with others? Maybe there are just more English language speakers?

Whatever it is, the point of a Lake Region slant is noted, and becomes a challenge for others here to do their best to represent where, how and why they have made their choices. I would also like to hear from them as travel destinations, and make contacts so that we can travel and meet the people we communicate with.

If posts here could cause my wife and I to change our minds on PV, then perhaps someone else can have their minds changed by people from other places also. I would surely like to hear as much about other destinations as the Lake Region, but those from other places do not seem to show up, post or the like.


----------



## eagles100

We were also first thinking of Puerto Vallarta but have since been swayed to Chapala by the many posts. Our main reason for leaving Canada is because of climate. I need a relatively dry area and have since learned that the coastal areas wouldn't be good for my health (Fibromyalgia). We're open to other suggestions. We're very interested by the fact that we mainly wouldn't need a/c or heat.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The simple attraction is the micro-climate, perhaps the best in the world, and the beauty of the area, proximity to everything Guadalajara has to offer (including the international airport 30 minutes away), a welcoming populace and enough expats to support businesses providing a 'taste of home' in grocery and restaurant options. Added to that; the central location for exploring the rest of Mexico, from the Pacific Coast to Mexico City, and everything in between, within half a day's travel by car.


----------



## marie99

*The Healing Place and The Energy Point*



eagles100 said:


> We were also first thinking of Puerto Vallarta but have since been swayed to Chapala by the many posts. Our main reason for leaving Canada is because of climate. I need a relatively dry area and have since learned that the coastal areas wouldn't be good for my health (Fibromyalgia). We're open to other suggestions. We're very interested by the fact that we mainly wouldn't need a/c or heat.


Yes Lake Chapala is certainly a top retirement spot, in fact Veterans Today recently voted it the # 1 Retirement location in Mexico; and for good reason I might add. Others have mentioned some of the attributes of the area, with weather ranking high up there. We moved here from Canada (after living 18 years in northern Alberta) almost 16 years ago, so I can relate that for Canadians, climate is indeed a huge consideration. And yes, being over 5000 ft in the mountains and on a lake, contribute largely to making this the second best climate in the world. One of my friends moved from Ontario with Fibromyalgia and it has since left. One thing that isn't widely known is the healing effects of our beautiful lake. There are magnetic minerals in the lake which are said to have healing qualities. When the indigenous people first arrived, they called this place 'The Energy Point' and the 'Healing Place'. 

As the last testament to our good weather, we even have numerous UFO sightings. Everyone wants to come here.


----------



## eagles100

*Fibromyalgia left?*



marie99 said:


> Yes Lake Chapala is certainly a top retirement spot, in fact Veterans Today recently voted it the # 1 Retirement location in Mexico; and for good reason I might add. Others have mentioned some of the attributes of the area, with weather ranking high up there. We moved here from Canada (after living 18 years in northern Alberta) almost 16 years ago, so I can relate that for Canadians, climate is indeed a huge consideration. And yes, being over 5000 ft in the mountains and on a lake, contribute largely to making this the second best climate in the world. One of my friends moved from Ontario with Fibromyalgia and it has since left. One thing that isn't widely known is the healing effects of our beautiful lake. There are magnetic minerals in the lake which are said to have healing qualities. When the indigenous people first arrived, they called this place 'The Energy Point' and the 'Healing Place'.
> 
> As the last testament to our good weather, we even have numerous UFO sightings. Everyone wants to come here.


Hi Marie,

Do you mean your friend's Fibromyalgia's symptoms have ceased to show their ugly head? :clap2: OMG I'd be in Heaven.


----------



## marie99

*Better Health*



eagles100 said:


> Hi Marie,
> 
> Do you mean your friend's Fibromyalgia's symptoms have ceased to show their ugly head? :clap2: OMG I'd be in Heaven.


Yes, she said she just stopped having the symptoms after being here a while. One health benefit we probably all take for granted living here, is the sunshine. About 350 days a year we get sunshine and lots of it. Plus we have such a great variety of wonderful fruits and vegetables. It is very cheap to eat out and most of the restaurants cook from scratch. The prices they charge just wouldn't allow them to serve much in packaged food. People tend to do a lot more walking and are more active. We also live a more laid back, stress free life here. And of course the Mexican people are about the happiest people you will find in the world and this rubs off on us a bit. So I think it is this whole combination (plus the lake) that allows us to live in better health, body and mind.


----------



## conklinwh

Actually, I think that it is the herd mentality. Pretty clear that probably the two easist entries into Mexico are the Lake Chapala area and San Miguel sand they have the two largest expat populations at about 20K and 12K. I also expect that these appeal to very different people with Chapala the "suburbia" and San Miguel the history and art. I don't begrudge anyone the decision to move to Lake Chapala but it isn't me.


----------



## JoParsons

*I'm so glad you said that . . .*

*I'm planning to move to Uruapan, a place of few expats, where I'll be forced to use/practice my Spanish. It's a little scary, but I want the adventure and moving to where everyone isn't local isn't it. Thanks for speaking up. I was actually googling the lake area and I really don't want that.lane:

*


conklinwh said:


> Actually, I think that it is the herd mentality. Pretty clear that probably the two easist entries into Mexico are the Lake Chapala area and San Miguel sand they have the two largest expat populations at about 20K and 12K. I also expect that these appeal to very different people with Chapala the "suburbia" and San Miguel the history and art. I don't begrudge anyone the decision to move to Lake Chapala but it isn't me.


----------



## paddyroyal

*Thanks to Conklinwh. Guanajuato and other places?*

Thanks for that suggestion. I'm looking at it, and it looks like a possibility. I'm lucky in that I will be in Cuernavaca for a month and so can get ideas and suggestions while I'm there too. I was in San Cristóbal last summer and found it a little too upscale for my taste, although it was nice to have so much Spanish and French going and I enjoyed the weather. I have spent time also in Oaxaca and Querétero and don't want to go back to either place or to San Miguel.

I would like to find a place with an Alianza Francesa if possible so I can keep up my French but don't want a big city, and those wishes may be mutually exclusive.

Still very happy to get other ideas and be in touch with other likeminded expats! I don't have enough posts yet for PMs.


----------



## conklinwh

I don't live in Guanajuato city as am about 1.5 hours away but still in Estado Guanajuato.
My guess is that with the heavy student influence in Guanjuato that is focused on art & liberal arts, that there will be at least at the student level a group that would be very interested in having discussions in French. If nothing else you will feel more like Europe. I managed a lab in a mountaintop village just outside Nice and Guanajuato reminds me a lot of the colorful villages in the south of France and northeast Italy.


----------



## Ulev

Just a word or two on fibromyalgia
And other painful afflictions.
We decided to locate in the 
Corridor' section of Cabo san Lucas.
The desert air definitely assuages the pain 
Associated with muscular-skeletal illnesses.
Aside from the hurricane season, when it does get humid, which the mini-splits wring out. The temperatures are mild and dry. The evenings are heavenly, as being situated higher on the slope between the sea of cortez and the pacific. In the evening a pleasant convection current sets up by the warmer
waters of the sea of Cortez gently pulling up over the mountains the cooler air from over the pacific.
Sometimes even necessitating the application of a sweater...

Just one more perspective of living in Mexico !


----------



## eagles100

Ulev said:


> Just a word or two on fibromyalgia
> And other painful afflictions.
> We decided to locate in the
> Corridor' section of Cabo san Lucas.
> The desert air definitely assuages the pain
> Associated with muscular-skeletal illnesses.
> Aside from the hurricane season, when it does get humid, which the mini-splits wring out. The temperatures are mild and dry. The evenings are heavenly, as being situated higher on the slope between the sea of cortez and the pacific. In the evening a pleasant convection current sets up by the warmer
> waters of the sea of Cortez gently pulling up over the mountains the cooler air from over the pacific.
> Sometimes even necessitating the application of a sweater...
> 
> Just one more perspective of living in Mexico !


I'm fine with wearing a sweater at night; that's nothing compared to 40 below.
How far is the nearest airport to Cabo San Lucas? Is it in La Paz?


----------



## Ulev

eagles100 said:


> I'm fine with wearing a sweater at night; that's nothing compared to 40 below.
> How far is the nearest airport to Cabo San Lucas? Is it in La Paz?


SJD International In San Jose del Cabo is 30 minutes via 4 lane hiway from our location. LaPaz is further UP the coast.
It is 4.5 hrs by air on AA or UA, direct from O'Hairy, as we locals call
ORD...


----------



## chaparita09

My name is Dominique and I'm planning a trip to mexico for next year to go visit my fiancee's mom and let her see her new grandson


----------



## ch40

My husband and I live in MA, USA and fell in love with Merida last year. It has everything we want and the people and safety factor are exceptional. Big Problem is the heat and realistically, we don't think we can handle it so we have turned our sights to Ajijic based soley on research. We recognize that we'll be happier with some NOB amenities but a gated community isn't our cup if tea (feel the same way in the states). Not knowing more, village life looks appealing. The job market here is so unstable that we're thinking of Ajijic as a bridge to full retirement. The plan in progress is for my husband to take his SS plus a small pension and we would view it as an extended vacation until I'm 62. If, at that time, it's not for us, we can go home and retire in the US. If we love it, we'll stay. Nothing gained (except quality of life) and nothing lost except corporate life. Does this sound remotely doable? We would have more than $2000 USD per month to live on and we're fairly simple in our lifestyle. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## ch40

*Elevation issues*



RVGRINGO said:


> I'm reasonably well here at 5000' with daily use of Spiriva and occasional use of Combivent for my COPD, plus the usual heart medications to keep my six stents open, etc. Of course, the heart can be maintained pretty well, but the COPD will eventually get me, as it worsens continually and there are no cures. That said, I can't imagine living anywhere else. Humidity is my enemy and so is hot weather and/or pollution of any kind. So, here we stay. I do miss visiting some of my favorite places, most of which are at higher elevations in the 7000 - 8000 foot range. A few are even higher. I don't even walk as much here, and then only on the level.


I have some concerns about the elevation since MA is so close to sea level and the highest point is in New England may only be 5000 ft. Is it common for newcomers to experience breathing issues if they haven't had issues before or any known health problems? I have a friend who swears a trip to Denver triggered breathing issues and I've only been as close to Denver as the airport. Any insight will be appreciated as I've been unable to find info on the Internet Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO

One is not likely to experience breathing difficulty at 5000' unless already impaired to a significant degree. Most folks won't notice the difference, particularly in areas, like Lake Chapala, where the air is clear and the benign climate reduces stress. Many have found that their various ailments improve after living here a while.


----------



## ch40

*Air quality*



RVGRINGO said:


> One is not likely to experience breathing difficulty at 5000' unless already impaired to a significant degree. Most folks won't notice the difference, particularly in areas, like Lake Chapala, where the air is clear and the benign climate reduces stress. Many have found that their various ailments improve after living here a while.


Thank you very much for the info!


----------



## conklinwh

We are from eastern North Carolina which is pretty close to sea level. We traveled extensively before settling on the bajio of Mexico. My wife has problems when above 10,000 ft as we experienced in Cuzco, Peru but she experienced no problems at 6500ft in San Miguel or at 7500 ft when we moved to Mineral de Pozos. I have a mild case of sleep apnea and also have no problem. As with any move, it is good to discuss differences you might experience with your doctor but unless you have a fairly serious breathing issue, I doubt that you will have an issue at 5,000ft, 6500ft or even 7500ft.
As with any move, I would check out multiple locations before deciding.


----------



## ch40

conklinwh said:


> We are from eastern North Carolina which is pretty close to sea level. We traveled extensively before settling on the bajio of Mexico. My wife has problems when above 10,000 ft as we experienced in Cuzco, Peru but she experienced no problems at 6500ft in San Miguel or at 7500 ft when we moved to Mineral de Pozos. I have a mild case of sleep apnea and also have no problem. As with any move, it is good to discuss differences you might experience with your doctor but unless you have a fairly serious breathing issue, I doubt that you will have an issue at 5,000ft, 6500ft or even 7500ft.
> As with any move, I would check out multiple locations before deciding.


Thanks. I appreciate the information!


----------



## FHBOY

*Same Idea*

CH40:
Your story seems to parallel ours. I'm 61 and will be closing my small business when I turn 62 in January, it has been tough with the downturn in the economy here in the US. My wife and I have already made plans for moving to Ajijic the following year, when she turns 62 and can collect Social Security also. I have asked for, on another thread, a Cost of Living survey response. From what I can see, after you purchase a home, the amount you will have to live on will afford you a comfortable, modest lifestyle.

Our choice, after visiting Ajijic, was a gated community with new construction, but that is just us. We are aware it is like living in a bubble within a bubble, but there is less stress of re-acclimation and I liked the fact that my the front of my house could look out on the street, and not at a wall. So it is all personal preference. I know that in the US, I do not and would not live in a gated community, but that is for purely emotional reasons.

We also looked at PV and scotched it due to the humidity factor, without air conditioning 24/7/365 my piano would be ruined. In Ajijic, no A/C no central heat, how perfect!!

 Looking forward to meeting you in the central plaza one day!


----------



## ch40

*Reply to FHBOY*

Thanks for your story - it's good to hear the perspective of others planning the same move and it does seem there are a great number of us. We're trying to remain open minded until we are in a better position to know what we want. We plan to rent initially and we'd like to be able to live without the headache of a car.

Did you get the information you were looking for on the COL? I'm interested in any information related to realistic living expenses. Also, I'm trying to get a sense of what it costs to move a household to Lakeside if you have any information. Posters say it's expensive and I know it's all relative, but it's pretty expensive to get rid of everything and start over too.

I certainly understand the allure of a gated community. They look beautiful and it makes a nice transition to have NOB amenities. I'm drawn to the homes and gardens behind single doors on the street - maybe it comes from living in Boston.

Good luck to you -- we will look for you at the plaza!


----------



## FHBOY

*Moving "Stuff"*

I had the same questions, about taking our "stuff" (Thank you, George Carlin), but in looking around our home here, we have decided that with a few exceptions, we are going to sell or donate most of our furniture and really begin a fresh. 

We are selling our house, owning it and renting for a year does not appear to be viable economic alternative. Yes, we are being like Cortes, who burned his ships, so his crew was well motivated...that is how we have approached a lot of stuff in our lives.

The "stuff" exceptions include my baby grand piano I've had for almost 54 years, a hall clock I inherited from my Grandparents, and maybe two or three other pieces of furniture. The reason are practical and metaphysical: Practical-probably will cost a bundle to move it all. Metaphysical: this is, for us, a new book in our lives and we want to start fresh.

Practically, we can sell most of everything here and be able to buy what we want to refurnish in Mexico.

As to cars, we are suburbanites, so we will keep a car, we do plan on road trips and like the convenience. And you are correct with our idea of bubbles, we just feel more comfortable...that is why they make chocolate ice cream.

So, if you want to keep in touch, you can Private Message your email and we'll chart each others progress.


----------



## DNP

What to take, what leave behind.

I lived overseas before for several years, then moved back to the States. Got rid of a lot of stuff moving back. Moved some big items...

We also sold all of our kitchen items, pots and pans, useful utensils, etc. There, had a wonderful housekeeper who was also an excellent cook. After moving back, had to purchase all those items and start from scratch in the kitchen. It took years to do that! Years! And we're not big in the kitchen either. My Pont is that little things count, at least for us.



FHBOY said:


> I had the same questions, about taking our "stuff" (Thank you, George Carlin), but in looking around our home here, we have decided that with a few exceptions, we are going to sell or donate most of our furniture and really begin a fresh.
> 
> We are selling our house, owning it and renting for a year does not appear to be viable economic alternative. Yes, we are being like Cortes, who burned his ships, so his crew was well motivated...that is how we have approached a lot of stuff in our lives.
> 
> The "stuff" exceptions include my baby grand piano I've had for almost 54 years, a hall clock I inherited from my Grandparents, and maybe two or three other pieces of furniture. The reason are practical and metaphysical: Practical-probably will cost a bundle to move it all. Metaphysical: this is, for us, a new book in our lives and we want to start fresh.
> 
> Practically, we can sell most of everything here and be able to buy what we want to refurnish in Mexico.
> 
> As to cars, we are suburbanites, so we will keep a car, we do plan on road trips and like the convenience. And you are correct with our idea of bubbles, we just feel more comfortable...that is why they make chocolate ice cream.
> 
> So, if you want to keep in touch, you can Private Message your email and we'll chart each others progress.


----------



## conklinwh

If I were to focus, there are a lot of small things that take little room.
1st as you said is the kitchen. We have found that best to bring utensils, especially for non-stick from the US. Also, hard to get a lot of good small appliances, even at Costco, such as coffee grinder, Gevalia coffee maker with timer, blender, etc. Also, stainless silverware has many more options in the US. Even our cook asks us to bring things in for her home such as pizza pans and frying pan spatter guards that are easy to get at Bed Bath & Beyond.
Next, I would focus on linens, especially if you plan on US dimension mattress versus Mexican. Things like good mattress cover and fitted sheets of good quality are hard to find.
I also dislike the towels here as tend to be too small for me and not the good absorbant 100% cotton that we like. Also bath mats.
We also had/like oriental carpets which for good quality and out of sight here. Only real furniture piece was a good stuffed chair. I know that there are lots of places in Mexico but my wife never found one that she liked enough.


----------



## ch40

*You don't know what you have til it's gone*



DNP said:


> What to take, what leave behind.
> 
> I lived overseas before for several years, then moved back to the States. Got rid of a lot of stuff moving back. Moved some big items...
> 
> We also sold all of our kitchen items, pots and pans, useful utensils, etc. There, had a wonderful housekeeper who was also an excellent cook. After moving back, had to purchase all those items and start from scratch in the kitchen. It took years to do that! Years! And we're not big in the kitchen either. My Pont is that little things count, at least for us.


I tend to agree with you -- it takes years to replace everything. We are pretty minimalist in our lifestyle and everything's almost new so I lean towards biting the bullet and moving most of our things except for the office. We'll be happy to give that up!


----------



## ch40

Good advice, Conklinwh. I like my rugs too!


----------



## FHBOY

*Yes, Indeed*

Very good idea. We thought that kitchen bed and bath accoutrements will be moved, it is the furniture we don't see moving. We've spent decades acquiring the kitchen bed and bath stuff, not reason to toss all that away...maybe five or six cartons...not that much to carry.

Now if I could only put a piano on my back or into the back of my car...


----------



## abcnorth

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Greetings. We are a couple from Northern California with a one foot into retirement and about pull the other one in December, 2011. After much searching we bought a beautiful home just outside of Puerto Vallarta (Nayarit) within a very short walk to the beach. With retirement just around the corner, we are having to make serious decisions about a lot of things like how much furniture to take, buy a car in the states and take it into Mexico or buy one in Mexico, who to see about a supplement health plan, what about an FM3 visa, etc.
Anything we should be thinking about???
We were hoping some expats who have been through it all could kindly advise us....


----------



## TundraGreen

abcnorth said:


> Greetings. We are a couple from Northern California with a one foot into retirement and about pull the other one in December, 2011. After much searching we bought a beautiful home just outside of Puerto Vallarta (Nayarit) within a very short walk to the beach. With retirement just around the corner, we are having to make serious decisions about a lot of things like how much furniture to take, buy a car in the states and take it into Mexico or buy one in Mexico, who to see about a supplement health plan, what about an FM3 visa, etc.
> Anything we should be thinking about???
> We were hoping some expats who have been through it all could kindly advise us....


Greetings and welcome to the forum. All of the things you mention are of concern to everyone when they first move, and even to those of us who have been here for awhile. You can find extensive discussion of all those topics in existing threads. You could start by looking through the existing discussions. Then if you still have questions we will be glad to help.


----------



## dogman67

*Hello*

Hello to all. I originally come from Rhode Island, am 31, and moved to Mexico in May, more specifically Mexico City. I've been to Mexico many many times, be it on cruises, trips with friends, and to see friends that live here. Finally I decided to give up the job in my little tourist town in RI and come live here. One thing I must get used to the weather. It feels like October here, yet it is in the 80s and 90s back home.


----------



## TundraGreen

dogman67 said:


> Hello to all. I originally come from Rhode Island, am 31, and moved to Mexico in May, more specifically Mexico City. I've been to Mexico many many times, be it on cruises, trips with friends, and to see friends that live here. Finally I decided to give up the job in my little tourist town in RI and come live here. One thing I must get used to the weather. It feels like October here, yet it is in the 80s and 90s back home.


Welcome. I suspect you will be used to the weather by January when it will still feel like October in DF, but it won't be in the 80s and 90s in Rhode Island.


----------



## Minkee

*New to Tulum*

Hi all,

I am new to Tulum and am loving every minute of it. We have rented an apartment in the center of town. The last few months have been spent just having fun and exploring. At some point in time, I have have to address the hardcore issues of living here full time, you know, the usual - purchasing a car, getting health care, etc. etc. 

I would love to meet others who have made the transition to Mexico full time. It would be great to get together and talk at one of the many cafes there are in town.

Ciao for now
Leslie


----------



## TundraGreen

Welcome to the Forum Minkee/Leslie. I visited Tulum for the first and only time last year. I enjoyed visiting the Yucatan peninsula. We seemed to have several people here from that area in general and from Tulum in particular. Good luck connecting with them.


----------



## tm4cats

*Thinking about moving to Mexico*

Hi, we are considering moving from the US to Merida/Riviera Maya in Mexico. If anyone can share some contact information in these parts of Mexico it would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks,
Meryl


----------



## DNP

tm4cats said:


> Hi, we are considering moving from the US to Merida/Riviera Maya in Mexico. If anyone can share some contact information in these parts of Mexico it would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Meryl


Let me caution you before anyone responds. Beware of offers to help, particularly if you want to rent or buy property.


----------



## JoParsons

*Say What???*

I joined this site to get help. The help I've received so far has been freely given and right on point. In fact, lots has been about things I did not think of and am so glad for the advice. One of the best pieces of advice I got was to NOT look for a place until after I got down there. So, I'm staying in a hostal for a month while I check out neighborhoods and whether I want a small house or an apartment. Honestly, I'm most excited about being able to afford a HOUSEKEEPER. Woo Hoo!!!

So . . . don't be mean cause, wherever you go . . . there you are.

:clap2:


DNP said:


> Let me caution you before anyone responds. Beware of offers to help, particularly if you want to rent or buy property.


----------



## tm4cats

Minkee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to Tulum and am loving every minute of it. We have rented an apartment in the center of town. The last few months have been spent just having fun and exploring. At some point in time, I have have to address the hardcore issues of living here full time, you know, the usual - purchasing a car, getting health care, etc. etc.
> 
> I would love to meet others who have made the transition to Mexico full time. It would be great to get together and talk at one of the many cafes there are in town.
> 
> Ciao for now
> Leslie


Hi,
Can you tell me why you chose Tulum over any other area? We are considering moving to Mexico and have read good things about Merida.


----------



## FHBOY

JoParsons said:


> I joined this site to get help. The help I've received so far has been freely given and right on point. In fact, lots has been about things I did not think of and am so glad for the advice. One of the best pieces of advice I got was to NOT look for a place until after I got down there. So, I'm staying in a hostal for a month while I check out neighborhoods and whether I want a small house or an apartment. Honestly, I'm most excited about being able to afford a HOUSEKEEPER. Woo Hoo!!!
> 
> So . . . don't be mean cause, wherever you go . . . there you are.
> 
> :clap2:


:clap2:Hooray...a Buckaroo Bonzai fan!


----------



## Pixielita

*About Pixielita (AKA Gigi P)*

Dear Group,
Hello and thank you for adding me to this online forum for expats. Next month (August 2011) I will be retuning to Mexico,,, in the *Queretaro/Guananjat*o area to be exact. Twenty years ago almost to the date of my first visit, whoa I just realized that,,, must be fate... 

Just after having my first son and getting married, my husband took our son and I to his home, we met his family and stayed only about a month or two. However over the course of our marriage we visited several times and lived in Mexico twice. The town where we lived had been frozen in time and the streets were still dirt. Most homes had only outdoor plumbing (a water spigot/ valve) ) and dirt floors. Mules plowed the earth instead of machines... Also, I washed all our clothes by hand and hung them out to dry. 

I've dreamed of relocating to the *Queretaro* area for years! Now I will be going for a short visit and hope to make contacts, find work and a way to make a living for myself, my daughter and our two dogs. We both speak Spanish pretty well... Although we both have room for improvement. I have been employed in varied atmospheres here in the USA and I am open to finding the perfect fit in Mexico. 

Mexico was magical for me and I have missed it so over the last 14 years since moving back to the states. If you have contacts in the Queretaro/Guanajuato area please tell them about me and me about them. 

Hows that for a bit about myself? Cheers,
Gigi Perrusquia
you can find me on FB
“All endings are also beginnings. We just don’t know it at the time.” ~ Mitch Albom


----------



## TundraGreen

Pixielita said:


> Gigi Perrusquia


Welcome to the Forum Gigi. Good luck with your move and job hunting. It can be challenging to find work in Mexico.


----------



## conklinwh

Not sure that you are talking cities or states with Queretaro/Guanajuato. Also not sure if having a job is a pre-req to a move or something that you would like to pursue. Also not sure what type of work that you are looking to get.
There are many options in both states but if work is a pre-req, Queretaro is probably the best choice and even better to pursue a company before you get here.


----------



## Mexico Babe

*Hello All*

My name is Diane. My husband Carl and I live in Atlanta Ga. I am 58 and he is 57. He is on SSD and also retired from Fed Ex on disability. So, we have enough income to live in Mexico.... Roughly 2,600.00 usd. bring home a month. We have started talking about wanting to go to Mexico to live in the kinda near future. He has never even been to another country except when he was a little boy ( about 5 or 6 yrs old) to Mexico for a couple of hours. I have lived in Korea for a yr and adopted my daughter from there while my first husband was stationed there in the Army. I have also lived in Germany for about eight months. So, I'm excited about living in another country again. I look forward to it and to reading all about it while getting prepared to retire there. I have been lurking on here for a few days already reading info. I will post my pic when I have made enough post to upgrade my profile. Thanks Diane


----------



## JoParsons

*Welcome*

I am new here too. I'm moving to Uruapan at the end of October. I'm learning Spanish, googling everything I can think of and even found someone who has lived there to give me lots of advice. This is a good place to start, but keep looking around. There's so much information out there on the internet. Best of luck.lane:



Mexico Babe said:


> My name is Diane. My husband Carl and I live in Atlanta Ga. I am 58 and he is 57. He is on SSD and also retired from Fed Ex on disability. So, we have enough income to live in Mexico.... Roughly 2,600.00 usd. bring home a month. We have started talking about wanting to go to Mexico to live in the kinda near future. He has never even been to another country except when he was a little boy ( about 5 or 6 yrs old) to Mexico for a couple of hours. I have lived in Korea for a yr and adopted my daughter from there while my first husband was stationed there in the Army. I have also lived in Germany for about eight months. So, I'm excited about living in another country again. I look forward to it and to reading all about it while getting prepared to retire there. I have been lurking on here for a few days already reading info. I will post my pic when I have made enough post to upgrade my profile. Thanks Diane


----------



## Mexico Babe

JoParsons said:


> I am new here too. I'm moving to Uruapan at the end of October. I'm learning Spanish, googling everything I can think of and even found someone who has lived there to give me lots of advice. This is a good place to start, but keep looking around. There's so much information out there on the internet. Best of luck.lane:


Thanks for the reply. I am definitely googleing everything I can think of. I also down loaded an app on my iPhone 4 today that I can type English and it speaks it in Spanish to me. Hehehe... I love it!!!! A new toy. Good luck to you on your journey... Diane:clap2:


----------



## conklinwh

Good luck to you as well! I've traveled and lived world wide for about 30 years but when we seriously looked for a retirement place, most of the places that I really liked(Ubud Bali, Phuket, Loire, Nice) were just too far with 4 kids, 6 grandkids, and aging mother across 5 states.
Mexico was a logical and great place. What you find is that there is almost an unlimited set of options and as many advocates. You really need sort through a set of basic options like beach/highlands, distance to the border, Spanish fluency/need for expat company in order to start. Then pick a few options to visit and maybe settle on an initial place for 6-12 months and be sure to rent/not buy. There are very few expats that I meet that haven't lived in two or more places as they figure out their priorities.


----------



## tdemex

*Monterrey MX*

Hi all my name is Terry Mitchell, I'm from Detroit MI, I lived all over the USA, I'm a road warrior at work. I installed assembly lines all over and did a job in Saltillo MX. met a gal there and you know the old story. We got a place for rent in Monterrey MX. been there 11 years. We bought some land outside of town and now are slowly building a modest solar casa. I look forward to being here and meeting a few people. My spanish is lousy considering how long I've been in Mx. I'm still working and spend most of my time in the USA.


----------



## TundraGreen

tdemex said:


> Hi all my name is Terry Mitchell, I'm from Detroit MI, I lived all over the USA, I'm a road warrior at work. I installed assembly lines all over and did a job in Saltillo MX. met a gal there and you know the old story. We got a place for rent in Monterrey MX. been there 11 years. We bought some land outside of town and now are slowly building a modest solar casa. I look forward to being here and meeting a few people. My spanish is lousy considering how long I've been in Mx. I'm still working and spend most of my time in the USA.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dontomas

*Alamos is majico*

I moved to Alamos, Sonora a year ago. The decision to go there was based on a retirement income does not all me to have a home and an affordable lifestyle in the US. When I first visited Alamos I knew it would do, it is Colonial, homes can be cheap, festive sort of town, clean, and loaded with trees and flowers. After I started working on the adobe home I bought, I was really feeling happy. In front of my house, in the countryside (outskirts of town) the dirt road was used a lot by ranchers and other country people, Daily I get cowboys going by, and old man on a burro, a herd of Brahma cattle being drove down. My helper on my house project, Noe, seems to know everyone so there out lots of chats going on. The birdlife is amazing and the hills around town are a mix of "tropical desert" and many huge cottonwoods (Alamos is cottonwood in Spanish). I seem to be way more social than I was in the US and that was part of moving to Mexico, to get out of my rut. Anyway, I am not trying to sell you on this place, its just hard not to talk about it. What is most important is I find that I can reinvent myself and rid myself of worrying about who is doing what and feel pretty alive. Thanks for reading, I still have issues about moving down to Mexico and still figuring out what the long term plan is so this forum will be helpful.


----------



## FHBOY

*Amen, Hermano*



dontomas said:


> I moved to Alamos, Sonora a year ago. The decision to go there was based on a retirement income does not all me to have a home and an affordable lifestyle in the US. When I first visited Alamos I knew it would do, it is Colonial, homes can be cheap, festive sort of town, clean, and loaded with trees and flowers. After I started working on the adobe home I bought, I was really feeling happy. In front of my house, in the countryside (outskirts of town) the dirt road was used a lot by ranchers and other country people, Daily I get cowboys going by, and old man on a burro, a herd of Brahma cattle being drove down. My helper on my house project, Noe, seems to know everyone so there out lots of chats going on. The birdlife is amazing and the hills around town are a mix of "tropical desert" and many huge cottonwoods (Alamos is cottonwood in Spanish). I seem to be way more social than I was in the US and that was part of moving to Mexico, to get out of my rut. Anyway, I am not trying to sell you on this place, its just hard not to talk about it. What is most important is I find that I can reinvent myself and rid myself of worrying about who is doing what and feel pretty alive. Thanks for reading, I still have issues about moving down to Mexico and still figuring out what the long term plan is so this forum will be helpful.


:high5: Your reasons for being there could have been written by me. I still have about 18 months to go to find what you have found...and your story shows it is possible. While I am not as adventurous as you to live where you are, it seems that you are living the life...welcome to the Forum, hope to hear a lot more from you.


----------



## ndardarian

*I live in Mazatlan*

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum but have lived in Mazatlan, Sinaloa for four years. My husband and I moved here from the Pacific Northwest.

I've been blogging since before we had even decided where to live, and now blog about life in Mazatlan at Countdown to Mexico. I can't put a link since I am still a junior member but CountdowntoMexico will take you there.

I look forward to checking out this forum more thoroughly. See you!

Nancy


----------



## KRAmerican

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Been in the city of Chihuahua for about 4 years now. Back and forth to / through Texas a lot over the years for various reasons but much less recently, My Spanish is developing but still limited. Educated, professional, recently married, early 40s, oh and female. Have lived in different parts of the USA, lots of different types of friends. Would love to connect w/ fellow English speakers. I'm new to this sight and not sure how i will be notified of any responses but will try to be attentive in checking back.


----------



## TundraGreen

ndardarian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum but have lived in Mazatlan, Sinaloa for four years. My husband and I moved here from the Pacific Northwest.
> 
> I've been blogging since before we had even decided where to live, and now blog about life in Mazatlan at Countdown to Mexico. I can't put a link since I am still a junior member but CountdowntoMexico will take you there.
> 
> I look forward to checking out this forum more thoroughly. See you!
> 
> Nancy


Welcome to the Forum. I have been through Mazatlan a couple of times recently and it seemed like a nice place. Hope to get up there for the marathon in December.


----------



## ndardarian

Thanks! Don't go to bed too early the night before or you might miss the Festival of Lights, a fantastic fireworks show. We'll be rooting for you!


----------



## KRAmerican

Tracey Clark said:


> ¡HOLA! Me llamo Tracey Clark... I just found this site as I was online looking into job prospects in Chihuahua. I am from Hastings Michigan, trying to build a network of similar expats from the U.S. My boyfriend is from Delicias, Chihuahua, his last name is Terrazas, an historically political family in the state (read about Luis Terrazas and the Mexican Revolution) and he is planning to move back there soon.
> 
> I am working toward my Masters degree in counseling psychology/social work while taking Spanish classes to become fluent, and also intensely studying Latino culture and history. I may have to finish my degree in Mx. I am currently a technical writer / engineering services coordinator for a large corporation. I have 3 Arabian horses to move and this is a very important factor for me--to ensure their safe transit and find a nice place to keep them. That shouldn't be too much of a problem considering the horse culture in northern Mx! I have established some connections through FB, specifically in the Casas Grandes area, and they are some of the nicest, most interesting people I have ever had the privilege of communicating with. The culture, history, art, and political environment are fascinating in that area!
> 
> SALUDOS ~Tracey


Hi Tracey. I just signed up to this sight. I'm a Clinical Social Worker, living in Chih for 4 years and originally from the mid west. My husband is originally from here. Wondering if you are here in Chih and how things are going?? Kaye


----------



## KRAmerican

honeybee said:


> Hi, I am new to the site. I found it while searching for any information I could get about moving to Mexico. Due to the difficulty of finding a new job for my Mexican-born boyfriend, I may have to move to Mexico if I wish to stay with him. He has not been in the country since he was a child & I have never traveled there. He does have some family scattered around the country so we are unsure of where we could end up. He's fluent in Spanish & English but at this time I am unable to communicate in Spanish. He will probably have to go ahead of me & find a job & a place to live. I have tried to get all the information I can from the internet but I would be lying if I said I am not overwhelmed & confused by alot of it. We could get married, here or in Mexico, if it would make matters less complicated. I am extremely worried that I would not be able to find any way to make a living. I have only a high-school education & have worked in the administrative field my entire life. We don't have alot of money in savings so it's actually terrifying to me, since I am the type of person who wants to plan ahead for everything, to just go blindly in & hope for the best. Any suggestions, help, or info about getting a job, cost of living, safest places, or how to get started, would be greatly appreciated. :confused2:



Hi Honeybee... I have no idea if i'm posting this in the right place but i just logged on after 4 years in the city of Chihuahua. I started off w/ VERY basic Spanish (gracias, por nada/ de nada) and it has developed but still underdeveloped for more than vacationing. I wonder if you've relocated and if so, where? I'm surrounded by so much good, love, great people etc., but the inability to connect w/ language w/ groups (and even individually) has been rough. Just came across this and couldn't help but wonder how you might be.


----------



## gloryb

*qeretaro*




TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


thinking of moving to queretaro . Visited Hercules and queretaro about 10 yrs ago and loved it. Dont know how things are now. Would like to communicate with someone who lives there.


----------



## gloryb

My husband will retire in 1 - 2 years. He has family in queretaro but has not seen them in 30 yrs. I was a preschool teacher up until this school year. We have 3 kids ages 40 ,30 ,and 5 yrs old Looking for a community that is quiet and family oriented.


----------



## KRAmerican

gloryb said:


> thinking of moving to queretaro . Visited Hercules and queretaro about 10 yrs ago and loved it. Dont know how things are now. Would like to communicate with someone who lives there.


My husband is Mexican and his first lang is Spanish. We live in the city of Chihuahua and he travels there for work. He says it's beautiful. I think he said it has a strong flux of Europeans and/or English speakers. I'm struggling w/ the lang and living here but proposed maybe moving to a place w/ essentially NO Eng or more english. He proposed Queretaro as a possibility. Don't have any actual plans but thought this might help you. Good luck.


----------



## gloryb

KRAmerican said:


> My husband is Mexican and his first lang is Spanish. We live in the city of Chihuahua and he travels there for work. He says it's beautiful. I think he said it has a strong flux of Europeans and/or English speakers. I'm struggling w/ the lang and living here but proposed maybe moving to a place w/ essentially NO Eng or more english. He proposed Queretaro as a possibility. Don't have any actual plans but thought this might help you. Good luck.


Thank you


----------



## stevecin

My wife, Cindy, and I have been to Cozumel for 2 weeks each for the last 3 years on diving vacations and just LOVED it. We have been diving for over 25 years all over the Bahamas and the Florida Keys and have never experienced anything like Coz. Cindy just retired from teaching this June and I plan to only work for about another year and a half. We have talked about retiring someplace warm by the ocean as long as we can remember, and since coming to Mexico we have been wondering if this is exactly what we are looking for. We are not rich by any means, but have invested well over the years and believe we can afford to live comfortably down there. Two years ago our son, 35 years old, met a wonderful Mexican citizen at the resort we were staying and has been living with her in Merida for the last year and a half. So now we are seriously trying to gather all the information we can about what is involved in a permanent move to another country. Our son thinks we would be perfectly happy around the Playa/Tulum area.
Thanks Steve


----------



## JBulik

*Moving to Puerto Vallarta*

Greetings......my partner and I will be driving and moving to Mexico in September. :clap2: We purchased a home in Puerto Vallarta and looking forward to our new life in Mexico. My partner is retired and has an FM3 for 5 years. I am currently applying for an FM3 in the states.

Questions: does anybody know about taking a small trailer of household goods into Mexico? Can we sell the trailer there as we will not keep it, nor want to store it. Or any thoughts on how to get our boxed household goods to PV, inexpensively.

Many Thanks
:juggle:


----------



## abbie0609

*Thinking of working/living/retiring in Belize*

I am in my early 50's, an army brat and my husband is 66. I am wrapping up my MBA working for a non-profit and interested in micro-finance in developing countries or non-profit work. My husband has been involved with logistics and we are visitng Belize again this Christmas....any suggestions?:ranger:


----------



## KRAmerican

JBulik said:


> Greetings......my partner and I will be driving and moving to Mexico in September. :clap2: We purchased a home in Puerto Vallarta and looking forward to our new life in Mexico. My partner is retired and has an FM3 for 5 years. I am currently applying for an FM3 in the states.
> 
> Questions: does anybody know about taking a small trailer of household goods into Mexico? Can we sell the trailer there as we will not keep it, nor want to store it. Or any thoughts on how to get our boxed household goods to PV, inexpensively.
> 
> Many Thanks
> :juggle:


Hi. I'd suggest calling any border patrol office on both US and Mexico side. Think the office where you are trying to get your permission will have info too and probably be bilingual (probably best place to start). I know when i came, i had to declare everything except for personal items (clothes, makeup, shoes, etc.,). My husband who is Mexican was able to help me with that and we were close enough from US to the MX city, that he drove it for me. 

I don't know about the trailer (is it to pull stuff or a transport)? Not sure if you will need insurance on it but if you're driving it, you will. There are many insurance companies along the border that sells insurance. I work w/ one in Presidio, Texas - Todd Beckett and he offers various insurance. I would highly suggest though, that you get a longer period of insurance vs. a few days. For a few years, i paid for insurance only for the days visiting in Mexico and when i moved, realized i could get it for a year and the price was so much better. 

There are strict laws here about US vehicles. For example, my husband (Mexican) cannot drive my car w/o me in it and i must always have my permission for the vehicle on me (but don't keep it in my car in case of theft). I do see cars for sale in a lot in town from the US but not sure how they do it, think there's a significant cost involved. There must be some way but i don't know what it is. I would love to sell my car but it's illegal for me to do so here. 

The most affordable way i can think of to transport your items is to hire someone on Mexico side to transport it for you. I had a friend who had a furniture/Mexican shop in N NM and his items from Guadalajara was transported for and to him. I don't know a company or number to offer, but besides doing it yourself, this is the cheapest way i can think. Would want to make sure all the papers are in order.

This is what i understand and know to be true, which could offer more specifics. Hope it helps. Good luck. Bien viaje! kaye


----------



## tdemex

*Small trailer of goods*



JBulik said:


> Greetings......my partner and I will be driving and moving to Mexico in September. :clap2: We purchased a home in Puerto Vallarta and looking forward to our new life in Mexico. My partner is retired and has an FM3 for 5 years. I am currently applying for an FM3 in the states.
> 
> Questions: does anybody know about taking a small trailer of household goods into Mexico? Can we sell the trailer there as we will not keep it, nor want to store it. Or any thoughts on how to get our boxed household goods to PV, inexpensively.
> 
> Many Thanks
> :juggle:


When I moved my stuff down to Monterrey (8 years ago) I crossed in Laredo and I had plates for the trailer ( A small old tent trailer converted to an 6x8 with 3' sides.) and it was filled and had a tarp over it. I registered it with my truck. They just wanted the cash. As I got to the inspection point ( 20 moles south of NV. Laredo) I was a bit worried about the taxes. But got the green light and just drove thru. I was lucky.
But I sold it down there and kept the plates. Every time I returned after that they asked me about the trailer for about 4 years. Then just stopped asking....
Never brought it up again.... tdemex


----------



## Mexico Babe

*Belize???*



abbie0609 said:


> I am in my early 50's, an army brat and my husband is 66. I am wrapping up my MBA working for a non-profit and interested in micro-finance in developing countries or non-profit work. My husband has been involved with logistics and we are visitng Belize again this Christmas....any suggestions?:ranger:


Ummm, sorry. U have the wrong forum I do believe!!!! Hehe!!!:spit:


----------



## Jim45D

*Newbie from Arizona.*

Ok, Ok.....I know I've put it off for some four months now. But, it's time to get aboard. I made my first post (reply) tonight to PapaBee acknowleging his post to someone concerning Medicare. That was my first. I have although been reading the posts on a regular basis. This is kind of tough, but I think I'll prevail. I'm not new to Mexico concerning several areas, but I'm still dumb in a lot of areas of the law. 

My name is Jim, and my wife of almost 25 years, next April.. (Juana) is Mexican, a National from Guaymas, Sonora. I'm originally from Virginia, but chose to move west after a hitch in the U.S.M.C. during 1963-67. Now you know my approximate age. I have lived in Guaymas, Sonora, El Fuerte, Sinaloa, and Ensenada, Baja over the years, and now it's time to get outta Dodge...so to speak. We now reside in Arizona, and have for the last 15 years. We're just a skip and hop from the border at Nogales, ****** Pass (Sonoyta, Son.), and several other locations. I still have passes on my vehicle windshield from the last trip to El Fuerte, where we own property.

I don't want to live there after spending a partial summer. The heat and humidity is just to much for me. I prefer a cooler climate, as so does my wife. We have considered Ensenada, where we spent 3 weeks last Christmas holidays thru New Year's. We have sold our house, and are full-time Rv'ers with our two Chihuahuas', mother & daughter.

I do have many questions pretaining to the dreaded paperwork of FM's. I'm on SS and she will be in 2.5 years more. I suspect we'll do OK in Mexico. I hope so. It is a pleasure being a member of an organization such as this, and we look forward to many conversations along the way. Thanks. I sincerely hope that I did all this writing in the right place. Thanks PapaBee!!!! You got me started.


----------



## Jim45D

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Ok, Ok.....I know I've put it off for some four months now. But, it's time to get aboard. I made my first post (reply) tonight to PapaBee acknowleging his post to someone concerning Medicare. That was my first. I have although been reading the posts on a regular basis. This is kind of tough, but I think I'll prevail. I'm not new to Mexico concerning several areas, but I'm still dumb in a lot of areas of the law. 

My name is Jim, and my wife of almost 25 years, next April.. (Juana) is Mexican, a National from Guaymas, Sonora. I'm originally from Virginia, but chose to move west after a hitch in the U.S.M.C. during 1963-67. Now you know my approximate age. I have lived in Guaymas, Sonora, El Fuerte, Sinaloa, and Ensenada, Baja over the years, and now it's time to get outta Dodge...so to speak. We now reside in Arizona, and have for the last 15 years. We're just a skip and hop from the border at Nogales, ****** Pass (Sonoyta, Son.), and several other locations. I still have passes on my vehicle windshield from the last trip to El Fuerte, where we own property.

I don't want to live there after spending a partial summer. The heat and humidity is just to much for me. I prefer a cooler climate, as so does my wife. We have considered Ensenada, where we spent 3 weeks last Christmas holidays thru New Year's. We have sold our house, and are full-time Rv'ers with our two Chihuahuas', mother & daughter.

I do have many questions pretaining to the dreaded paperwork of FM's. I'm on SS and she will be in 2.5 years more. I suspect we'll do OK in Mexico. I hope so. It is a pleasure being a member of an organization such as this, and we look forward to many conversations along the way. Thanks. I sincerely hope that I did all this writing in the right place. Thanks PapaBee!!!! You got me started. 
Share 
Share this post on Digg
Twitter
Share on Facebook
Spurl this Post!
Reddit!
LinkedIn


----------



## RVGRINGO

Jim,
If you are in the USA with 'importada temporal' stickers still on your vehicle, you have erred. If you can't get that vehicle back to the border, you can never take another into Mexico. Go to the border, visit Aduana and have them remove the sticker and give you a formal receipt every time you leave Mexico.


----------



## mbaietti

I know it's illegal to sell a US plated vehicle in Mexico, but my partner & I are considering bringing down a small (4x6x5 foot) trailer full of personal posessions to move into our new home in Puerto Vallarta next month. We won't need the trailer after that and would love to avoid taking it back up to the states. 

Has anyone heard of people who might be leaving the PV area who might want to buy a trailer? We would bring all paperwork with us so that as soon as they got back into the states, they could register it in their own names. Again, this is a small trailer, so you wouldn't get much furniture in it. Since most homes are sold furnished (as was ours) we're using it just to bring down our art, kitchen pots & pans and personal items that we don't wnt to live without.


----------



## tdemex

RVGRINGO said:


> Jim,
> If you are in the USA with 'importada temporal' stickers still on your vehicle, you have erred. If you can't get that vehicle back to the border, you can never take another into Mexico. Go to the border, visit Aduana and have them remove the sticker and give you a formal receipt every time you leave Mexico.


 I used to run up to Laredo with my sticker on, for the day to shop, and do other business. Then drive back to Monterrey many times. Didn't know you couldn't do this ? tdemex


----------



## Jim45D

*"Importada Temporal"*



RVGRINGO said:


> Jim,
> If you are in the USA with 'importada temporal' stickers still on your vehicle, you have erred. If you can't get that vehicle back to the border, you can never take another into Mexico. Go to the border, visit Aduana and have them remove the sticker and give you a formal receipt every time you leave Mexico.


Thank you RV ****** for the info. With all due respect, yes I'm in the U.S., the sticker is on the windshield. Four years ago, I purchased a sticker outside Nogales. That was before Sonora became a "zona libertad". That was to go for awhile in Guaymas. It was left on the window for two years. I was worried about the same thing you pointed out. However, when I decided to go to El Fuerte, Sin., two years ago. I simply inquired of the aduana, and was told that as long as I had all receipts, and the sticker was intact.....then there isn't a problem. They issued another without question. I think what happens here is that some people simply discard the receipts. Then, that does cause a problem.

Some 15 years ago I made that exact same mistake. Just out of Nogales, Mex., on the way to Guaymas there is a aduana checkpoint about 14 miles from the border.
I went in and applied for a 6 month visa. They inquired as to where was my old visa. I replied. "I threw it away!" A fellow behind the counter was a, or at least had the collar insignia of a Major. He came unglued. Told me that I had no respect for such important documents, and that I would not be issued another.

My wife pleaded with him that I didn't realize what I had done and simply cleaned out the car with other odd and end papers that I threw away. After about two hours, and a lot of butt chewing from him, my crying and moaning.....he finally gave in for a $10.00 mordida. Can you imagine? At any rate, I safeguard all visas, receipts, and anything else that pertains to crossing the Mexican border. They told me the last time (4 years ago) that if the car was in a accident to have the junkyard cut out the piece of glass with the sticker on it. That's all that's required, the sticker itself. With accompanying receipts of course.

When someone stops at a checkpoint for a sticker, and you have exceeded the date of the expired one, they told me that what is important is that one does not attempt to drive in Mexico on the expired sticker. In other words, as one guy at the border told me. "It's just like in your country, all they want is your money."
Unfortunately, I as well as thousands of others simply oblidge. The same thing applies here in the states. If your drivers license is expired, and you don't drive until you get it replaced, nothings said. Just a new one issued for the fee of course. However, get caught driving with the expired license.....well, your guess is as good as mine. Fines, possible jail time, who knows. Same goes with expired, or up to date license plates. Then there's insurance too. A money game on both sides of the border.


----------



## RockyPoint Dan

Hello all, my name is Dan and I currently live in Phoenix but have a place in Puerto Penasco. Been vacationing there for 10+ years and my wife and I decided to buy a place last year on the beach. With prices as low as they were/are, we figured it was a great time to buy and haven't regretted it for a second. We tend to get to the condo about once a month and look forward to spending longer stretches there in the future. 

I just posted a question in the forum and look forward to learning more from all the expats here and sharing some stories and information.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Jim45D

tdemex said:


> I used to run up to Laredo with my sticker on, for the day to shop, and do other business. Then drive back to Monterrey many times. Didn't know you couldn't do this ? tdemex


Yes, you can shop, do business, cross & recross the border as long as the sticker hasn't expired, or if it has...until you get caught. I have crossed many times with the expired sticker going to Ensenada, and they never question it. Perhaps "Baja Norte" is a free zone also. I never inquired. I discovered that where we go to Sinaloa is just 6 miles from the Sonoran border. That's another state, and does require a valid permit. I stated earlier in another post that Sonora is a free zone, but that only goes so far down into the state.

Mabey all northern Mexican states have free zones. I don't know. However, it should be checked into.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Here's the cautionary advice: If you lose your vehicle to fire, theft, wreck, etc., while in the USA, the piece of windshield with the sticker WILL NOT get you out of trouble. That is an 'urban myth'. The vehicle must be present at the border, or possibly at a consulate, to get the sticker removed and receipted. Without that receipt, you will never be able to import another vehicle into Mexico. The agents at the border are often the worst source of information; read the laws, once you have enough Spanish.
Now, granted, I've never had a car stolen, burned or otherwise 'lost'. So, the odds are with you. But, I have known folks who have suffered those loses and the consequences, when a 'importada temporada' sticker was still on the windshield in the USA. In fact, that sticker just shouts, "Steal Me!", to an illegal immigrant who wants an easy ride home to Mexico. That happened to a friend of mine; right out of a dealer's lot, when he left his Jeep for service. One of the dealer's employees stole it, drove home to Mexico and abandoned it when he got there. It was eventually found, but the owner had a lot of expenses, insurance problems, etc.
Be safe, get your sticker removed.


----------



## tdemex

I came back 3 days late once, it was Nv.Laredo when I stopped to get it removed they did and never said a word about it....I realize after dealing with thier customs so often that it seems the rules change daily. But it might work once or twice but if you get a different person, it can all change in a heartbeat.....obey the rules!


----------



## FreedomLovers

*Loving it in Mexico for 2 years now...*

Hi, my wife Marie and I (David) have lived in the Yucatan for 2 years now...we also have a place in Uruguay...we just love it here...we have met so many incredible Mexicans it has made our time here so much fun...if any of you are living in or near the Yucatan, please let us know, we would love to meet you!

Take care.


----------



## TundraGreen

FreedomLovers said:


> Hi, my wife Marie and I (David) have lived in the Yucatan for 2 years now...we also have a place in Uruguay...we just love it here...we have met so many incredible Mexicans it has made our time here so much fun...if any of you are living in or near the Yucatan, please let us know, we would love to meet you!
> 
> Take care.


Welcome to the Forum. We have several other members in Merida, Playa del Carmen and other places in the Yucatan.


----------



## FreedomLovers

*Thank You*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to the Forum. We have several other members in Merida, Playa del Carmen and other places in the Yucatan.


We are on the coast and in Merida...we wanted to post a recommendation, but the system wouldn't allow us...do you know why?

Thanks again.


----------



## TundraGreen

FreedomLovers said:


> We are on the coast and in Merida...we wanted to post a recommendation, but the system wouldn't allow us...do you know why?
> 
> Thanks again.


New users are not allowed to post links or send private messages. The restriction is designed to protect users from spam and advertising. As long as your post doesn't include advertising, you should be able to include links now if that is what you meant by a "recommendation". However, generally, allowed links are in response to some users request for information. Unsolicited links often look like advertising. 

You aren't the first person to be mystified by this policy.


----------



## dmhaun

*Erongaricuaro, Michoacan*

Hola, I am an artist with a home on Lake Patzcuaro. Semi-retirement is my goal, but until then, I commute back and forth from Austin. My favorite entertainment is to drive the small, back roads of Michoacan, visiting the craft villages and viewing the beautiful countryside. Saludos deLago Patzcuaro mágico, David


----------



## FreedomLovers

*Our Recommendation*

We wanted to share our experience with the company that helped us build...they went above and beyond and thought others would like to know...

David and Marie


----------



## docsurf

*My turn....*

I currently live in Las Vegas (almost 35 yrs) and will be moving to Mexico as soon as my youngest graduates in two years. I've been considering this for the past two years.

I've spent a bit of time in the non-tourist areas...Culiacan with GF's family and in Colima.

I'm currently trying to narrow the field of where to go. I'm not a fan of the big city and don't need other expats to feel comfortable (love listening to everything here on the site...don't get me wrong).

Like many others I am retired and living on a fixed income. Thankfully I love the people, food, land etc. and am looking forward to living better on less.

I have a George Clooney "Up In The Air backpack" philosophy. I'm coming in w/darned little on my back and desire to travel the country for a couple of years in order to make some informed decisions.

Doc


----------



## TundraGreen

docsurf said:


> I have a George Clooney "Up In The Air backpack" philosophy. I'm coming in w/darned little on my back and desire to travel the country for a couple of years in order to make some informed decisions.


I like your attitude. The move to Mexico has also turned out to be something of a watershed for me in lessening my attachment to stuff.


----------



## JoParsons

*Welcome*

I know what you mean too; I didn't want a lot of other english speakers because I know me and I'd take the easy way and get into a click. I really, really want to stretch myself; I'm moving to Uruapan at the end of October. I'm learning espanol slowly, finding a few Uruapanians who speak english on Facebook, and getting lots of information and advice. This place was the perfect beginning for my move. Best of luck.lane:


----------



## docsurf

Thanks Jo,

I didn't want people to get the wrong idea and am glad you understood where I was coming from.

If you don't mind me asking....where in the States are you from and why did you choose Uruapan? It's one of several places on my list.

Thanks,
Doc


----------



## docsurf

Thanks Will,

I've been in more relationships than I care to admit where 'stuff' was all too important. That bit in the movie really struck a chord in me and made me re-evaluate things.

Doc


----------



## JoParsons

*Why Uruapan*

I spent too much of my youth afraid of adventures; this feels like a good one. I picked Mexico because of the lower cost of living. I picked Uruapan because there's not a big expat presence, the climate isn't too hot or too cold, there is a wonderful national park right in the town, they have a sam's club and they are the avocado capital of the world. They also have 2 cinemas which show some movies in english with espanish subtitles. Oh yea, and I can afford a maid. What's not to like?lane:



docsurf said:


> Thanks Jo,
> 
> I didn't want people to get the wrong idea and am glad you understood where I was coming from.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking....where in the States are you from and why did you choose Uruapan? It's one of several places on my list.
> 
> Thanks,
> Doc


----------



## dmhaun

You are choosing Uruapan for all the right reasons. Plus, they have one of the BEST Crafts festival in Mexico during Holy Week. Artists from all over Michoacan display their unique, handcrafted art. 
The fresh trout raised at the National Park are a treat. Eat it there and take some home. And, don't miss comida at Mary's, with a large variety of Michoacan-style cooking. The restaurant sees few gringos and is full of locals, some wearing their indigenous outfits and enjoying the food. 
Check-out the Yahoo group for that area, the Michoacan Net. 
Michoacan_net : The Michoacan Net 
Feliz viaje, David 



JoParsons said:


> I spent too much of my youth afraid of adventures; this feels like a good one. I picked Mexico because of the lower cost of living. I picked Uruapan because there's not a big expat presence, the climate isn't too hot or too cold, there is a wonderful national park right in the town, they have a sam's club and they are the avocado capital of the world. They also have 2 cinemas which show some movies in english with espanish subtitles. Oh yea, and I can afford a maid. What's not to like?lane:


----------



## Hosh

*Newbie trying to figure out how to join the Mexico Forums*

We are Canadians living north of Parry Sound in a hamlet called Ardbeg, just found out that in addition to having asthma, COPD is also causing the breathing problems. Living in a cold climate with COPD is not a good thing so we are looking at a move to La Paz in the next two years. We retired young to the north to get away from city pollution, built a wonderful new home on a small quiet lake...will sell and move on..our next adventure will be to Mexico and it looks like there are many things to learn before we attempt this move...I have many questions:help:


----------



## Hosh

*questions from a Canuck*

Though most of what I read about moving to Mexico is submitted by American expats or those on the move, are there any Canadians who can share their experiences with me. We are planning on becoming full-timers in Mexico.
Some of my questions are

Is it better to keep a Canadian address and file taxes in Canada we will live off of pension plans.

Can I drive in Mexico with a Canadian drivers license and plates
Can I arrange Mexico vehicle insurance prior to entering Mexico

Can I take both a car/truck and RV into the country

If anyone has COPD can I get a drug prescribed called Spiriva

I hope this isn't too long of a list.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Oops! I missed being a Canadian by some 20 miles or so. 
Anyway, I've lived in Chapala for more than ten years, have six stents in my ticker and have COPD. Yes, I use Spiriva daily and it is readily available here, at Walmart and other places, for about $521 pesos per package of 30 doses. 
You can bring a motorhome and a 'toad', but if you refer to bringing two separate vehicles under the same name, the answer is 'No'. However, you could solve the problem by having one vehicle registered in separate names before you leave. I assume you are a couple, and could do that. Then, each individual imports his/her separate vehicle. The RV can get a 10 year permit, but the other vehicle will require that you get a visa after you settle and have an address, and before the 180 day FMM tourist permit expires.
Yes, you can drive with your Canadian license and vehicle plates. 
For Mexican insurance; once you know your approximate arrival date, contact some agents at your destination from recommendations made by others who live there. Many will arrange your insurance and send you confirmation by e-mail. Some will allow you to pay upon arrival. Otherwise, go online and you'll find agencies like Sanborn's, who can give you service or tell you where to stop before crossing the border. They have offices before most major crossings.
If you are going to live here full time, you'll have to investigate the tax consequences of becoming a 'non-resident'.
By the way, your vehicles must eventually leave Mexico, no matter what. So, you may also want to consider the option of disposing of them and buying (not the RV) in Mexico. Permanent importation of a vehicle is difficult and very, very expensive. The vehicle also must have been built in a NAFTA country and be of a certain age. Frankly, it isn't worth the trouble unless you are a collector of classics or antique vehicles.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Hosh

Thanks RVGringo, yes we are a couple, my name is Lauren (the one with COPD) and my husband is Mark...it helps to get some input from real people as we have been reading all kinds of info from International Living mag and it can be pretty overwhelming. We hope to get to La Paz next spring to check it out but travelling with two little dogs is not so easy when crossing borders and getting someone to take two dogs is not always possible.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Chapala is a good compromise, for me, at 5000 feet. I can't handle much higher elevations any more, nor can I tolerate the heat and/or humidity of the coastal areas. The stability of the climate here is a great help, as is the availability of world class medical care in Guadalajara.
Yes, travel with pets is difficult enough, but more so in Mexico, where 'it just isn't done' and motels and hotels seldom welcome people with pets. There are a few, but it is inconvenient. As such, many with pets use the 'no tell motels', eating and walking the dogs before checking in to sleep.


----------



## Mexico Babe

Which type is the no tell motels? Ty Diane


----------



## RVGRINGO

"No Tell Motels", are 'moteles del paso' which means that they are just for a quick stop; a 'quickie', if you prefer. They can be recognized by high walls and a gate to obscure the actual premises inside. Just drive in and you may, or may not, have to step out of the car. Just indicate the number of hours, say 12, and pay the fee; it is usually very, very reasonable. You will be directed to a carport or garage to hide your car right next to your room, and with access to it. The room will be spotless and may even have a jacuzzi and mirrors on the ceiling. The TV programming will be .....well, stimulating! How does this apply to travel with pets? Evidently the proprietors refrain from asking any kind of questions at all.  Look for such places on the outskirts of any city, on the 'libre', not the 'cuota' roads as you approach or depart. Do walk your dog & eat first, as some of them have no keys and you aren't expected to 'come and go', no pun intended. However, some do have a discreet lazy susan in the wall of the room and you may order snacks or other necessary items. No dog toys, just people toys.


----------



## Mexico Babe

Thanks rv for the info!!!! Hehehe!!!!


----------



## Pixielita

*information~*



FreedomLovers said:


> send me your regular email if you like, and we will send you a ton of info that will be incredibly helpful to you...we have lived down in Mexico for almost 2 years...talk to you soon...
> 
> [email protected]


I am seeking info on how to relocate, make a living, send my 15 year old to school in the Queretaro area and would love info if you are willing to send me some too.  [email protected]

love, light and lots of salsa
Gigi


----------



## Snoopy1Can

*To HOney bee From Frying pan into fire*



honeybee said:


> Hi, I am new to the site. I found it while searching for any information I could get about moving to Mexico. Due to the difficulty of finding a new job for my Mexican-born boyfriend, I may have to move to Mexico if I wish to stay with him. He has not been in the country since he was a child & I have never traveled there. He does have some family scattered around the country so we are unsure of where we could end up. He's fluent in Spanish & English but at this time I am unable to communicate in Spanish. He will probably have to go ahead of me & find a job & a place to live. I have tried to get all the information I can from the internet but I would be lying if I said I am not overwhelmed & confused by alot of it. We could get married, here or in Mexico, if it would make matters less complicated. I am extremely worried that I would not be able to find any way to make a living. I have only a high-school education & have worked in the administrative field my entire life. We don't have alot of money in savings so it's actually terrifying to me, since I am the type of person who wants to plan ahead for everything, to just go blindly in & hope for the best. Any suggestions, help, or info about getting a job, cost of living, safest places, or how to get started, would be greatly appreciated. :confused2:


Hello Honey bee: have counseled 1000s on life decisions over the years and live is about makig the riight decision. It sounds like you are on the rope in the States and looking to escape but note that in Mexico there is no social net to catch you


----------



## JoParsons

*You are my hero*

Seriously, your post made my month. I went to the website you suggested and applied to join. It would be wonderful if I could continue doing my jewelry and classes when I'm down there. And thanks for the restaurant suggestion; sounds fantastic. 

Again, I cannot thank you enough . . . lane:



dmhaun said:


> You are choosing Uruapan for all the right reasons. Plus, they have one of the BEST Crafts festival in Mexico during Holy Week. Artists from all over Michoacan display their unique, handcrafted art.
> The fresh trout raised at the National Park are a treat. Eat it there and take some home. And, don't miss comida at Mary's, with a large variety of Michoacan-style cooking. The restaurant sees few gringos and is full of locals, some wearing their indigenous outfits and enjoying the food.
> Check-out the Yahoo group for that area, the Michoacan Net.
> Michoacan_net : The Michoacan Net
> Feliz viaje, David


----------



## RVGRINGO

Jim makes a very salient point for you, "Honeybee"; there is absolutely no 'safety net' for you in Mexico and you could find yourself in very difficult circumstances. If he has little experience in Mexico and hasn't lived there since childhood, he may also lack the necessary 'connections' to find gainful employment. I know a similar situation, where the young man returned and found that he wasn't as 'fluent' as he thought he was, that he was considered an 'outsider' and could not find work at all. He had to fish to eat; literally! Sadly, he died in an auto accident the other night, leaving a pregnant wife behind; though they had separated, due to their financial plight.
You, on the other hand, can't just come to Mexico and look for work; especially since you don't speak Spanish. You will need the express permission of the immigration authorities to work in Mexico, and that isn't easy to get. On top of that, you must show financial security, income from abroad of about $1300 USD per month, in order to get a visa to live in Mexico. Otherwise, you would have to leave after 180 days on a tourist permit (FMM).
So, you do have a lot of 'homework' to do before you make any decisions. If he has to go to Mexico, I think it would be best for you to remain in the USA until he is secure in employment and able to support you while you learn Spanish, can qualify for a visa, etc. Getting married can make qualification for a visa a bit easier, if he is gainfully employed, but not necessarily so. Besides, getting married just for that reason is definitely not a good idea. There must be a reason that you haven't done so before now.
Yes, I have strong feelings on this matter, as we have a similar situation in our family; with her in the USA, with four children, and he is somewhere in Mexico, probably raising fighting cocks! She has no skills and remains unemployable, as is he, even in Mexico. What a helpless feeling!


----------



## Pixielita

*Move to Mexico~*



honeybee said:


> Hi, I am new to the site. I found it while searching for any information I could get about moving to Mexico.


Hi doll, 
Sounds like we have similar circumstances. (you'll see how if you read the things I've posted on here) I have said over the past few days I wish I had a list from A to Z on what to do, the steps to take etc. I think once I get if figured out I am going to blog my steps to help others out. 

I lived in Mexico years ago with my 1st husband and our kids and picked up the language. I've been away for years and have wanted to move back to the area where we lived,,, now that I am 20 years wiser and know what a wonderful area it is and what it has to offer.. 

What 'Diego" wrote about the soap operas is so true. I know I learned a lot from watching them, listening to music and working in out of a little Berlitz book. Having someone to practice with is awesome and you can write down words & phrases and memorize them. 

Culture shock is a real thing but you will get past it and learn a new way of life. I think it should be mandatory for most Americans to go live in a small town in Mexico for 6 months, with no one to speak English to, only Spanish TV, music, etc other than dictionaries and and a book teaching how to learn Spanish. 

So far I am researching blogs online from ppl who have moved to Mexico, are in Mexico or are in the process of moving. I am also asking people I know in the area about work, school for my 15 year old. Here area few I plan to research when I have a bit more time..
Bye bye*B | L & B Blog

Countdown to Mexico

Burro Hall

http://www.couchsurfing.org/search?location={%22country_id%22%3A166}&couchstatuses=Y ANd thiese two may come in handy for your boyfriend: www.paisano.gob.mx and Presidencia de la República | Presidente Felipe Calderón Hinojosa

keep up updated on your progress. 
Buena Suerte
Gigi


----------



## Jim45D

*Vintage vehicles*



RVGRINGO said:


> Oops! I missed being a Canadian by some 20 miles or so.
> Anyway, I've lived in Chapala for more than ten years, have six stents in my ticker and have COPD. Yes, I use Spiriva daily and it is readily available here, at Walmart and other places, for about $521 pesos per package of 30 doses.
> You can bring a motorhome and a 'toad', but if you refer to bringing two separate vehicles under the same name, the answer is 'No'. However, you could solve the problem by having one vehicle registered in separate names before you leave. I assume you are a couple, and could do that. Then, each individual imports his/her separate vehicle. The RV can get a 10 year permit, but the other vehicle will require that you get a visa after you settle and have an address, and before the 180 day FMM tourist permit expires.
> Yes, you can drive with your Canadian license and vehicle plates.
> For Mexican insurance; once you know your approximate arrival date, contact some agents at your destination from recommendations made by others who live there. Many will arrange your insurance and send you confirmation by e-mail. Some will allow you to pay upon arrival. Otherwise, go online and you'll find agencies like Sanborn's, who can give you service or tell you where to stop before crossing the border. They have offices before most major crossings.
> If you are going to live here full time, you'll have to investigate the tax consequences of becoming a 'non-resident'.
> By the way, your vehicles must eventually leave Mexico, no matter what. So, you may also want to consider the option of disposing of them and buying (not the RV) in Mexico. Permanent importation of a vehicle is difficult and very, very expensive. The vehicle also must have been built in a NAFTA country and be of a certain age. Frankly, it isn't worth the trouble unless you are a collector of classics or antique vehicles.
> Hope this helps.


Hello RV ******, I hope that you can enlighten me concerning questions I'm about to ask. We're fulltimers (RV), and the vehicle, the toad, is a 1988 Jeep Wrangler, Sahara Edition. Almost 24 years old, but hardly driven, at least for the past 15 years. Kept in mint condition, other than the demise of the paint. The Az. sun takes it's toll on that. It is started on a weekly basis, and has 1000 miles put on it in the past 15 years. A total of 96k, actual miles, and 4k of that has been towed. The reason we want to keep it is because...we can't afford a newer vehicle. What we have is practically new to us. The RV is a vintage, solar equipped, 1977 Apollo, 440 dodge, and fuly refurbished. When I say solar, it has 400 watts of panels, 3 Concorde sun extender batteries, and a 2500 watt inverter with all the bells and whistles. I was told some three years ago by a border guard at the entrance to Sinaloa state, that they would allow vehicles imported into Mexico over 7 years old. I hope you can help. Is this true?


----------



## RVGRINGO

I don't know of any age restrictions, if that is your question. I believe the RV can get a ten year permit and the Jeep will get the usual 180 day permit with your FMM, tourist permit. If you stay in Mexico, you can change the FMM to a visa, at INM in your destination capital city, then the Jeep can stay as long as you maintain that visa.


----------



## adamathefrog

Hola a todos!

I'm a Brit from the north of England. I lived in Mérida for 3 months last year visiting Mayan archaeological sites and cenotes. I found a nice Mexican girlfriend and I'm beginning the process of planing how to go about moving to Mexico (and indeed at what point it's a good idea to!). We're both pretty young (I'm 29, she's 21), and she's still got a little University left to go.

I'd like to accumulate some money in the UK first, maybe buy a few houses in Merida over the next 10-15 years before moving, but she's welded to her beloved city and doesn't want to live here! 

So much for the common tabloid beliefs that A) all Mexicans want to leave and B) every foreigner wants to live in England!


----------



## JoParsons

LOL!!! Yea, I can't understand why she would not want to move to England for 10 to 15 years while you "maybe" buy a few houses . . . Please, she needs to finish school and you need to decide what you want.


----------



## adamathefrog

JoParsons said:


> LOL!!! Yea, I can't understand why she would not want to move to England for 10 to 15 years while you "maybe" buy a few houses . . . Please, she needs to finish school and you need to decide what you want.


She's finished next year, and I already know what I want, though I also know what's sensible, and abandoning my earning potential within the UK economy at 30 might well not be the most sensible thing to do.

Mexico being Mexico, a lot depends on how well her 'connections' work at getting her a decent job once she's finished. She's a law student.

I'm also aware that it's probably beneficial if she *ever* wants to work in Mexico that she works in the legal profession for a few years there before she leaves.

It's not quite that simple


----------



## JoParsons

I'm sorry, I gave up "sensible" for Lent last year and it really works for me. Best of luck in all your endeavors.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Money, houses, cars and other such things, are way down low on the list of Mexican priorities. The culture is very different and Mexicans actually have one; a very long one when compared to us 'barbarians'. Few Mexicans go to other countries for any reason other than to send money home to their family, or very temporarily for a specific need. Our next door neighbors, for example, are a Mexican family, having worked in California (previously Mexico!) and just retired to the house they held on to for all those years, back 'home' in Mexico, for family, food, music, weather, smiles, hugs, color, fiestas, etc.
We've now been here just over a decade and, in spite of having lived, worked and traveled in over 30 countries, I can't imagine ever leaving Mexico. It has become 'home'.


----------



## adamathefrog

RVGRINGO said:


> Money, houses, cars and other such things, are way down low on the list of Mexican priorities. The culture is very different and Mexicans actually have one; a very long one when compared to us 'barbarians'. Few Mexicans go to other countries for any reason other than to send money home to their family, or very temporarily for a specific need. Our next door neighbors, for example, are a Mexican family, having worked in California (previously Mexico!) and just retired to the house they held on to for all those years, back 'home' in Mexico, for family, food, music, weather, smiles, hugs, color, fiestas, etc.
> We've now been here just over a decade and, in spite of having lived, worked and traveled in over 30 countries, I can't imagine ever leaving Mexico. It has become 'home'.


I certainly know what you mean. I was quite suprised at how much work Mexicans do too, particularly when it doesn't directly benefit them. My girlfriend's father is very rarely at home during his lengthy holidays as a teacher, he's always around the city building something for a friend or off in a pueblo somewhere building something for a family member.

It doesn't seem to be quite the same with the younger generation, which is sad. I also noticed that Mexicans from outside of the Yucatan seem to be a tiny bit more materialistic (atleast the people I met who were from Veracruz).

The most amazing thing I though was the complete lack of any trouble at all from kids, teenagers, or drunks. A complete culture shock from the UK where our trouble with alcoholism and rampant uncontrolled youth is endemic. For this reason alone if I was to have kids I'd want to raise them atleast in part in Merida to try to dodge the bad influences in the UK.


----------



## JoParsons

I was really happy to meet someone here in town who lives in Mexico. But she kept telling me how hot and dry "Mexico" is. She has two houses in Sonora. Amazing, it's like the blind men and the elephant. I'm sure that Mexicans, just like the country itself, are not all alike, don't have the same interests, or culture. Right now, I live on the coast in Oregon. It's hot if it reaches 70, we always have a breeze in the afternoon, but 10 miles inland, it's 10 to 20 degrees warmer with no wind at all. I'll stop now. Mexico is a huge country. I love surprises. Whatever is in Uruapan that I haven't read about yet will be part of the adventure. 

As long as there's avocados . . .

"People throw away what they could have by insisting on perfection, which they cannot have, and looking for it where they will never find it." Edith Schaeffer


----------



## xavaero

*New Canucks to the DF!*

Hello. My name is Shirley and my family just arrived in Mexico DF from Vancouver. My husband is working with Eurocopter Helicopters. We have two small children that will be attending the Lycee Francais next week! We are living in Polanco and enjoy it so far. I am a registered nurse with my Masters in Nursing Education. Not sure as to what I will do here yet but my focus right now is the kids (5 and 7 years) and helping them adjust to school (French is their second language ...).

We are here for 3-5 years so in that time we hope to learn some spanish and enjoy our Mexican experience!

Shirley


----------



## conklinwh

Shirley, Not sure if this your 1st assignment and know that your husband and you will enjoy DF and hopefully all of Mexico. However, this will be an experience that your kids will never forget.
5 & 7 are great ages for immersion.


----------



## theladygeorge

*On my way!!*

Hello my name is Georgeanna but George has been my nickname since 4th grade.
I am currently living in the 'country' of Tx but was born and lived in San Francisco, Calif. until I was 40 I am now 63.
My goal is to get to Chapala ASAP. I am bilingual bicultural (Spanish) I am first generation Honduran in the US.
I plan to retire at 64, sell my big Tx home and move back and forth from Houston (I have a small paid for home in Houston) to Lake Chapala. I am all too aware of the tumble my beloved US has taken and will continue to spiral down, according to yahoo/internet.
I am planning for my golden yrs to be just that..I have an adventure is calling me to Mejico. 
Although I am Spanish speaking I will work on reading and writing , currently I am at a 5th grade level. But speaking is natural and easy for me.
Being born in SF and being a baby boomer I am not a stranger to diversiy and look forward to expats with kindered spirits in MX.
Good luck I raise my glass to all you guys!
:ranger:


----------



## FreedomLovers

*Moving to Mexico Now...*

Hi George...that's exciting to hear that you are thinking of moving to Mexico...Lake Chapala is very nice, but for even less money you can be on the ocean in the Yucatan or in a beautiful colonial in Merida...you should do some research online and check the Yucatan out...

I truly believe that it is the nicest, safest part of all Mexico...you can literally buy properties that should cost a million for around $150,000...and the people are beautiful as well...

If you have any questions, just let us know...take care.

David









theladygeorge said:


> Hello my name is Georgeanna but George has been my nickname since 4th grade.
> I am currently living in the 'country' of Tx but was born and lived in San Francisco, Calif. until I was 40 I am now 63.
> My goal is to get to Chapala ASAP. I am bilingual bicultural (Spanish) I am first generation Honduran in the US.
> I plan to retire at 64, sell my big Tx home and move back and forth from Houston (I have a small paid for home in Houston) to Lake Chapala. I am all too aware of the tumble my beloved US has taken and will continue to spiral down, according to yahoo/internet.
> I am planning for my golden yrs to be just that..I have an adventure is calling me to Mejico.
> Although I am Spanish speaking I will work on reading and writing , currently I am at a 5th grade level. But speaking is natural and easy for me.
> Being born in SF and being a baby boomer I am not a stranger to diversiy and look forward to expats with kindered spirits in MX.
> Good luck I raise my glass to all you guys!
> :ranger:


----------



## gigirmt

*Hello!*



xavaero said:


> Hello. My name is Shirley and my family just arrived in Mexico DF from Vancouver. My husband is working with Eurocopter Helicopters. We have two small children that will be attending the Lycee Francais next week! We are living in Polanco and enjoy it so far. I am a registered nurse with my Masters in Nursing Education. Not sure as to what I will do here yet but my focus right now is the kids (5 and 7 years) and helping them adjust to school (French is their second language ...).
> 
> We are here for 3-5 years so in that time we hope to learn some spanish and enjoy our Mexican experience!
> 
> Shirley


Hi, Shirley:
How are things so far for you? I just arrived last week and I'm working on settling in. Would love to meet up with you one of these days.
Gaby


----------



## RVGRINGO

Then, there is all that 'free' heat and humidity. Ugh!
However, some like it hot and wet.


----------



## JoParsons

*63 and moving on down . . .*

Hi George, I'm Jo, 63, already retired and moving to Uruapan at the end of October. I was researching for climate and lack of expats. Not that I'm not an expat, but I really want the immersion experience. Uruapan really sounds perfect for me, especially being the avocado capital of the world. I'm studying espanol, struggling with it, actually, but it's coming. Best of luck to you wherever you land.lane:



theladygeorge said:


> Hello my name is Georgeanna but George has been my nickname since 4th grade.
> I am currently living in the 'country' of Tx but was born and lived in San Francisco, Calif. until I was 40 I am now 63.
> My goal is to get to Chapala ASAP. I am bilingual bicultural (Spanish) I am first generation Honduran in the US.
> I plan to retire at 64, sell my big Tx home and move back and forth from Houston (I have a small paid for home in Houston) to Lake Chapala. I am all too aware of the tumble my beloved US has taken and will continue to spiral down, according to yahoo/internet.
> I am planning for my golden yrs to be just that..I have an adventure is calling me to Mejico.
> Although I am Spanish speaking I will work on reading and writing , currently I am at a 5th grade level. But speaking is natural and easy for me.
> Being born in SF and being a baby boomer I am not a stranger to diversiy and look forward to expats with kindered spirits in MX.
> Good luck I raise my glass to all you guys!
> :ranger:


----------



## Dionnedeann

*About Me!*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


My name is Dionne. I am Mexican American and I am choosing to move back to my homeland in the next few years. I am currently traveling from Northern California to Nayarit about 4 times a year. I started a non-profit(El Proyecto de Wahine) that teaches native Mexican girls how to surf so we have been doing surf clinics in Punta de Mita for the local chiquitas there in a partnership with PEACE Mexico. Next year I will be in Mexico for awhile so I can have my baby there. I think this forum will be helpful in making the transition from visiting to living.


----------



## TundraGreen

Dionnedeann said:


> My name is Dionne. I am Mexican American and I am choosing to move back to my homeland in the next few years. I am currently traveling from Northern California to Nayarit about 4 times a year. I started a non-profit(El Proyecto de Wahine) that teaches native Mexican girls how to surf so we have been doing surf clinics in Punta de Mita for the local chiquitas there in a partnership with PEACE Mexico. Next year I will be in Mexico for awhile so I can have my baby there. I think this forum will be helpful in making the transition from visiting to living.


Welcome. I hadn't heard about PEACE Mexico before. It looks like an interesting group.


----------



## theladygeorge

The trip will be in the kids memory forever! When I was 12 my Dad took (dragged) my sisters and I to Honduras where we lived and went to school for 1.5 yrs . It was the best thing (besides my braces) he could have done for me. It was cultural shock (it was 1961) At first but I quickly adjusted and fell in love. I always told him it was the best education he could have given me. I learned so much about my heritage how people live outside the US and the most important my childhood as I was a 16 teenager in my head In those days a 12 yr old was considered a 'child' the word 'teenager' was not known and frowned upon. Went to a Catholic all girls school! Talk about cultural shock OMG the goal of the school was to turn out women that knew how to 'run' a home, needlepoint, crochet, be polite, socially well behaved and be very devout. And have exceptionally beautiful handwriting...LOL
Times have changed and my point is that the diversity of my experience was and will always be a highlight of my life. Good luck!


----------



## Jibbarra

*living in Mexico*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


This will be our 6th year of living in Mexico. Actually we come back to the US for 4 months and 8 months in Mexico.
Our neighbor here in the US is from El Burrion, Sinaloa. His wife's cousin developed property on the beach and named it Bella Vista. We bought 2 lots, built a house, and feel extremely fortunate to be able to own beachfront property. Anywhere else in the world we wouldn't be able to afford it. There are no services, we have a generator and solar for elec., and have water delivered to our storage tank.
The beach is closest to a town called La Brecha. There are several houses, but we are the only ones that live there. The other properties are used for weekends and Semana Santa. At times, we get a little stir crazy. We only go to Guasave once a week for groceries. But, after 4 months in the states we are always anxious to return.
My husband and I are both retired and the children are grown.
Well, I think that's enough for now.
Susan


----------



## TundraGreen

Jibbarra said:


> ... The beach is closest to a town called La Brecha. There are several houses, but we are the only ones that live there. The other properties are used for weekends and Semana Santa. At times, we get a little stir crazy. We only go to Guasave once a week for groceries. But, after 4 months in the states we are always anxious to return. ...


Welcome. I have spent a little time in Los Mochis and Topolobampo just up the coast from you. I like the area.


----------



## JoParsons

*A Bit About Me*

*Okay, okay, if you must know . . . 

I spent the first 40 years of my life being someone's daughter, someone's sister, someone's wife. So, last 23 years, I've been making up for lost time. I used to be always lonely but never along; now I'm never lonely and love my alone time. I used to be so afraid of being abandoned somewhere; now I'm moving to Uruapan, alone and feel no fear at all. 

So, I'm now single, now 63 and now ready to experience life as an adventure instead of a trial. I live in a perfectly marvelous place now, Port Orford, Oregon. The summer weather here is so totally perfect, it gets a tad boring after awhile. The scenery is awesome and even the storms are magnificent. I've lived here for 18 months and although I can live on much less, I find my money is not going far enough (thus the search for a better cost of living on my fixed income). 

And there was Uruapan . . . great climate, a beautiful park, a Sam's Club and, best of all, the avocado capital of the darn world. How can I not go there?

Learning espanol has been the biggest challenge (that and getting rid of all my stuff). I'm doing the Pimsler Method on CD. I'm learning, I'm learning . . . but I'm an instant gratification kinda girl and it's taking a really long time (on my clock). But, each day, people say I get a little better. It's a real exercise in discipline (for someone who has none).

Well, that's me in a nutshell. lane: See you around.

Jo

oh, p.s. Is my name going to be Ho or Go down there? /B]*


----------



## FreedomLovers

*Great Story*

You go girl...you should live life to the fullest and FOR YOU!

Enjoy!!!






JoParsons said:


> *Okay, okay, if you must know . . .
> 
> I spent the first 40 years of my life being someone's daughter, someone's sister, someone's wife. So, last 23 years, I've been making up for lost time. I used to be always lonely but never along; now I'm never lonely and love my alone time. I used to be so afraid of being abandoned somewhere; now I'm moving to Uruapan, alone and feel no fear at all.
> 
> So, I'm now single, now 63 and now ready to experience life as an adventure instead of a trial. I live in a perfectly marvelous place now, Port Orford, Oregon. The summer weather here is so totally perfect, it gets a tad boring after awhile. The scenery is awesome and even the storms are magnificent. I've lived here for 18 months and although I can live on much less, I find my money is not going far enough (thus the search for a better cost of living on my fixed income).
> 
> And there was Uruapan . . . great climate, a beautiful park, a Sam's Club and, best of all, the avocado capital of the darn world. How can I not go there?
> 
> Learning espanol has been the biggest challenge (that and getting rid of all my stuff). I'm doing the Pimsler Method on CD. I'm learning, I'm learning . . . but I'm an instant gratification kinda girl and it's taking a really long time (on my clock). But, each day, people say I get a little better. It's a real exercise in discipline (for someone who has none).
> 
> Well, that's me in a nutshell. lane: See you around.
> 
> Jo
> 
> oh, p.s. Is my name going to be Ho or Go down there? /B]*


----------



## TundraGreen

JoParsons said:


> oh, p.s. Is my name going to be Ho or Go down there?


A suggestion: use "Josefina" or the nickname "Fina".


----------



## JoParsons

TundraGreen said:


> A suggestion: use "Josefina" or the nickname "Fina".


Thanks, I like that.


----------



## theladygeorge

JoParsons said:


> *Okay, okay, if you must know . . .
> 
> I spent the first 40 years of my life being someone's daughter, someone's sister, someone's wife. So, last 23 years, I've been making up for lost time. I used to be always lonely but never along; now I'm never lonely and love my alone time. I used to be so afraid of being abandoned somewhere; now I'm moving to Uruapan, alone and feel no fear at all.
> 
> So, I'm now single, now 63 and now ready to experience life as an adventure instead of a trial. I live in a perfectly marvelous place now, Port Orford, Oregon. The summer weather here is so totally perfect, it gets a tad boring after awhile. The scenery is awesome and even the storms are magnificent. I've lived here for 18 months and although I can live on much less, I find my money is not going far enough (thus the search for a better cost of living on my fixed income).
> 
> And there was Uruapan . . . great climate, a beautiful park, a Sam's Club and, best of all, the avocado capital of the darn world. How can I not go there?
> 
> Learning espanol has been the biggest challenge (that and getting rid of all my stuff). I'm doing the Pimsler Method on CD. I'm learning, I'm learning . . . but I'm an instant gratification kinda girl and it's taking a really long time (on my clock). But, each day, people say I get a little better. It's a real exercise in discipline (for someone who has none).
> 
> Well, that's me in a nutshell. lane: See you around.
> 
> Jo
> 
> oh, p.s. Is my name going to be Ho or Go down there? /B]*


*

I love, love, love your adventures spirit! And a nickname of Fina would be good (Fina means fine) although Ho or Go would not translate the same as stateside in MX. in fact it could be an inside joke with other expats lol.
Our stories are somewhat alike except I have a boyfriend and he is anxious to get this show on the road and go live our lives as we see fit...unlike me he spent his youth in the Marines, then workaholic, ski instructor and football. What a pair we are I am a artsy hippie type and did non of that stuff he did. Go figure!
Once you begin to practice speaking Espanol it will come easier..Good luck.*


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

*New to Colima*

Arrived in Colima 3 days ago and staying in a B&B in Comala but am looking for a long term rental in the city of Colima. A wonderful experience I had yesterday has convinced me that I've found a great place to stay. I took a taxi from el centro to check out a rental, after a quick walkthrough, I started back to el centro and discovered I didn't have my change purse (about $3000 MNP) so I quickly retraced my steps thinking I might have dropped in the house. Nada! Okay, checked my pocket, I had enough to catch the bus back to Comala, hoped that whoever found it needed it more than I (am on fixed income) and resigned myself that it was only money. As the homeowner and I walked out to the street, a taxi backed up to where I was standing. I recognized the driver and he had my change purse! I must have dropped it when I paid him, his new fare found it and handed it to him and he drove in reserve to where I was. Really reinforced my belief that people are basically good. What a heartwarming ending. 

Anyway, Colima seems to be a city I want to explore further, now I just need a place to live, que sea bueno, barato y bonito. 

Would love to hear from expats in the area or nearby.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Your experience is not unusual. I've heard other, similar stories and I've been chased down after leaving a store, where I dropped a 100 peso bill while putting change back in my wallet.
On the other hand, I once found my car sitting on three wheels and a wooden block!


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

*Looking for my roots*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Wil
> 
> I never asked as to why my grandparents migrated to Texas, where my parents were born, from Mexico. We never had relatives visit nor did our family ever travel to Mexico. I knew my paternal grandparents were from Chihuahua and Durango, have no idea about my maternal grandparents. So, after retirement and finding myself at loose ends decided to do a bit of genealogy research and perhaps resettle in Mexico. I have spent the last 2 years traipsing around various parts of the country and have decided this is where I want to live, at this point, it looks like it just might be Colima. The city is big enough to have some activity but not so huge that it is overwhelming. I've spent months on the beach and while very lovely, would prefer to just visit those areas on vacation. My plan is to find a long term rental in the city and a ver que pasa.


----------



## JoParsons

Colima sounds wonderful, Minnie. I hope you find just what you want. I'm moving to Uruapan at the end of October and am staying 2 weeks in a basic hotel while I look for a long-term rental. lane:

There are good and not so good people everywhere. :cheer2: I prefer the good ones but the not so good are interesting. 

While I've got you guys, what's the rule with tipping the taxi driver? Or is there one?

Disfruta de la vida,


----------



## RVGRINGO

Taxistas are not generally tipped, and don't expect it, unless they carry baggage into your destination, or perform other unusual services.


----------



## JoParsons

ah ha! thanks.


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

JoParsons said:


> Colima sounds wonderful, Minnie. I hope you find just what you want. I'm moving to Uruapan at the end of October and am staying 2 weeks in a basic hotel while I look for a long-term rental. lane:
> 
> There are good and not so good people everywhere. :cheer2: I prefer the good ones but the not so good are interesting.
> 
> While I've got you guys, what's the rule with tipping the taxi driver? Or is there one?
> 
> Disfruta de la vida,


Visited Uruapan 15 years ago and all I remember is the waterfalls that were visited on horseback. Once you are settled please let me know how it's going. Good luck to you on this adventure.

Haven't found whether there are any expats in the city itself but rentals sound very reasonable.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

*Hi to all*

I just discovered this forum by following an ad for a massage table. Starange things happen.
I am a resident of Ixtapaluca, Mexico. I have been living here for about 7 years with my Mexican wife of 7 years. I lived in Zihuatanejo, Gro for 5 years prior to my moving inland.
I am impressed with this forum for the knowledge and willingness to share. I hopeto become a vigilant member.
The only advice I will give at this moment is that anyone coming to Mexico shuld leave their expectations at home. Any travel requires flexibility, but Looking for a new home requirs the ability to put ¨Should Be¨ in a box and leave it there. 
David


----------



## virgogirl

*From New Mexico to Old Mexico*

Hi!
I was going to wait until retirement to come down here. However, on New Year's Eve my house froze up, I had to vacate, I was a 99 weeker running out of unemployment laid off from the public school system. I thought"what have I got to lose?" 
So I gave away everything to family and friends, drove down to Guadalajara and rented in Tlaquepaque working as an English teacher. It's not easy to make a living. I call it first year growing pains. I'm here for the long haul.

When my house lease is up, I'm moving to Chapala, Ajijic or Joco, dependente....
I love Mexico, have lived and worked here before. After getting my feet wet a couple times, I decided to take the plunge. I don't regret it.


----------



## JoParsons

*Expectations*

Nicely said.



Mexicodrifter said:


> I just discovered this forum by following an ad for a massage table. Starange things happen.
> I am a resident of Ixtapaluca, Mexico. I have been living here for about 7 years with my Mexican wife of 7 years. I lived in Zihuatanejo, Gro for 5 years prior to my moving inland.
> I am impressed with this forum for the knowledge and willingness to share. I hopeto become a vigilant member.
> The only advice I will give at this moment is that anyone coming to Mexico shuld leave their expectations at home. Any travel requires flexibility, but Looking for a new home requirs the ability to put ¨Should Be¨ in a box and leave it there.
> David


----------



## theladygeorge

virgogirl said:


> Hi!
> I was going to wait until retirement to come down here. However, on New Year's Eve my house froze up, I had to vacate, I was a 99 weeker running out of unemployment laid off from the public school system. I thought"what have I got to lose?"
> So I gave away everything to family and friends, drove down to Guadalajara and rented in Tlaquepaque working as an English teacher. It's not easy to make a living. I call it first year growing pains. I'm here for the long haul.
> 
> When my house lease is up, I'm moving to Chapala, Ajijic or Joco, dependente....
> I love Mexico, have lived and worked here before. After getting my feet wet a couple times, I decided to take the plunge. I don't regret it.


Your post inspired me! Good luck..... buena suerte.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

*Tipping*



RVGRINGOI said:


> Taxistas are not generally tipped, and don't expect it, unless they carry baggage into your destination, or perform other unusual services.


Tipping is an excellent topic. I generaly tip taxistas, especially if they get me to my destination in good order. I tip baggers at the supermarkets, waiters and the folks who run help park your car. I do not tip when I am charged for parking, it becomes too expensive.
So, tipping becomes one of your major expenses if you are out and about alot. I bet I tip more than $200 pesos a month.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Except for the taxistas, all the folks you mention are working for tips alone. They are enterprising and ambitious and do deserve a tip for their services. The taxi drivers receive a wage and don't expect a tip. Actually, in Mexico, if someone comes to your aid or offers to help you when you appear to need help, it is considered insulting to offer them a tip. They will be offended and feel demeaned.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

Your right RVGRINGO, and Iwould not like to insult anyone. My experiences with taxi are from being in a resort town so please take that into considreation. I also tip car wash guys and messenger guys who bring important papers. Anyone else is like a multa, or mordida. I pay those too.


----------



## canyankerocha

Hi all,
I'm a Newfoundlander living in Boca del Rio, Veracruz almost a year now. I spent a year in Puebla in 1982 as a rotary exchange student - where I met my first love and, next April, after 27 years apart, my husband. I find my husbands experience of my family and life in Atlantic Canada as interesting as my own discoveries of Mexico. He's learned how to use a chainsaw and build a deck, I am perfecting my salsa verde, discovering new fruit and veg, exploring as much Mexico as we have time for.

The past 15 years I have lived near Boston most recently growing a small business in landscape design build. I am thinking about taking clients in Mexico but haven't dealt with my visa yet. Still coming and going on a tourist visa. Last week I traded my 'green card' for American citizenship in a ceremony of 3500 new citizens at the Garden in Boston.

So, as a Canadian American living in Veracruz (the Jarochos) I figure my nationality is summed up as Canyankerocha. I can swear like a sailor in two languages - the tricky side of learning Spanish in the lovely port of Veracruz. Or English in Newfoundland for that matter.


----------



## TundraGreen

canyankerocha said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a Newfoundlander living in Boca del Rio, Veracruz almost a year now. I spent a year in Puebla in 1982 as a rotary exchange student - where I met my first love and, next April, after 27 years apart, my husband. I find my husbands experience of my family and life in Atlantic Canada as interesting as my own discoveries of Mexico. He's learned how to use a chainsaw and build a deck, I am perfecting my salsa verde, discovering new fruit and veg, exploring as much Mexico as we have time for.
> 
> The past 15 years I have lived near Boston most recently growing a small business in landscape design build. I am thinking about taking clients in Mexico but haven't dealt with my visa yet. Still coming and going on a tourist visa. Last week I traded my 'green card' for American citizenship in a ceremony of 3500 new citizens at the Garden in Boston.
> 
> So, as a Canadian American living in Veracruz (the Jarochos) I figure my nationality is summed up as Canyankerocha. I can swear like a sailor in two languages - the tricky side of learning Spanish in the lovely port of Veracruz. Or English in Newfoundland for that matter.


Interesting history. Are you going to keep moving south: first Canada, then US, now Mexico. What is next? I have made a similar progression geographically. I grew up in Alaska, then lived in the states (vernacular for non-Alaska US, dating back to before it was a state), before moving to Mexico a few years ago.


----------



## canyankerocha

I hope to build a home base in Mexico, my husbands family and business are all in Puebla and Veracruz (inmobilaria Sierra Michelena) but with my family in Boston, PEI and NF I would love to keep design work going in the US. 

Elizabeth


----------



## RVGRINGO

Quick! Get your visa as a 'familial' and you will soon be eligible for naturalization as the wife of a Mexican. Then, you can have triple citizenship and carry three passports. Watch out for homeland absurdity; they just wouldn't understand that, if they knew the other passports were in your other pockets.


----------



## canyankerocha

See I knew there'd be some advice on this front. Mil gracias. I will check out familial visa. It is a strange thing to hold multiple passports. Someten asid you are only suponed to have two. I tend to focus on cross border issues of human and environmental rights, public policy etc. But also want to be responsible in political processes... Where to vote for example!

Something to ponder over tequila con sangríta y limón


----------



## skull111

*living in los mochis*

I am a Dr. of Oriental Medicine - have been in Los Mochis for 7 years with a thriving practice of acupuncture/oriental medicine/therapeutic massage. We work from our house and enjoy the culture, food and the beach. We have a house at the beach in Las Glorias (close to Guasave, Sinaloa) and go there whenever we can get away for a few days.


----------



## canyankerocha

Aha. The next time i find myself in los mochis and in need of acupunture I'll think of y'all.


----------



## TundraGreen

For the information of readers: This thread contained a lot of posts on the subject of paying, or not paying, bribes. Since it was clearly off the main point of this thread and because we have another currently active thread discussing bribes, I moved all the bribe posts to the other thread. You can find them at: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mexico-expat-forum-expats-living-mexico/89458-mordida-very-complex-situation-times.html


----------



## The Colonial 1

Hola,
I am the Colonial 1. My wife and I are planning on landing somewhere south in about 5 years. weather that is as snowbirds or permanent that remains to be seen.
My main reason for joining, at this time, this forum is to glean information on where I might find a good online beginners coarse in Spanish (Latin American Spanish).
I figure if anyone can help it is the members of this forum!
Thank You in advance


----------



## Mexicodrifter

There are plenty of good on-line programs for learning Spanish. And then there is the Rosetta stone. An excelent choice. Spanish Now is a good choice- What ever you choose will be helpful but none of them will be a replacement for speacking. It wouldbe really great if you combined your on-line study with finding a Spanish- speaking person to help you. Practice is the key to speaking any language.
Welcome and good luck.


----------



## JoParsons

I'm using the Pimsleur Approach on CDs. The first 8 lessons are the "Fast and Easy" course and then you can purchase the "Gold" set with all of Spanish I. I got the most out of the first set; but the rest is more detailed. The best part is that I could transfer the CDs to my MP3 player.

I'll be moving to Uruapan the end of October and feel much more confident about getting around now.


----------



## The Colonial 1

Mexicodrifter said:


> There are plenty of good on-line programs for learning Spanish. And then there is the Rosetta stone. An excelent choice. Spanish Now is a good choice- What ever you choose will be helpful but none of them will be a replacement for speacking. It wouldbe really great if you combined your on-line study with finding a Spanish- speaking person to help you. Practice is the key to speaking any language.
> Welcome and good luck.


Thank You


----------



## The Colonial 1

JoParsons said:


> I'm using the Pimsleur Approach on CDs. The first 8 lessons are the "Fast and Easy" course and then you can purchase the "Gold" set with all of Spanish I. I got the most out of the first set; but the rest is more detailed. The best part is that I could transfer the CDs to my MP3 player.
> 
> I'll be moving to Uruapan the end of October and feel much more confident about getting around now.


Thank you


----------



## JoParsons

está bien


----------



## Mexicodrifter

De Nada, or Por nada, or De Que
All of these work for Your Welcome.
Good luck


----------



## JoParsons

Sorry, I was trying to say "It's okay."


----------



## TundraGreen

Mexicodrifter said:


> De Nada, or Por nada, or De Que
> All of these work for Your Welcome.
> Good luck


As long as we are trying to be precise about language, those words work for "You are welcome" or "You're welcome". "Your welcome" might be "bienvenidos de ti o usted".


----------



## JoParsons

*Jee Jee Jee*

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Just too damn funny!


----------



## Mexicodrifter

I was not trying to be an expert, by any means. I was trying to help with colocqial usages. Never heard the one that Tundragreen suggested but then............
I am not fluent,just ask my wife, but I get everything and anything I need. I use "VOX" dictionary and "The Peoples Guid to Mexico". The latter has so much good info for references about common things like cars parts and shopping for herbs and spices. The stories aren´t bad either.


----------



## TundraGreen

Mexicodrifter said:


> ... Never heard the one that Tundragreen suggested but then............ ...


I was just trying to be funny, kidding you about the difference between "you are", "you're" and "your". It is a pretty common error that people make these days, using "your" when they mean "you are" or "you're".


----------



## JoParsons

Enough with the fun already; I started my reading lessons yesterday. It's really good to see the word I've been saying and then say it the right way. However, some of them I need to look up now. While I can say a word, I don't think I should say it if I don't know what it means.


----------



## tdemex

JoParsons said:


> Enough with the fun already; I started my reading lessons yesterday. It's really good to see the word I've been saying and then say it the right way. However, some of them I need to look up now. While I can say a word, I don't think I should say it if I don't know what it means.


LOL! Just when you think you've got it, then listen to them speak 90 miles an hour and throw in all the slang, you think they are talking Martian...:confused2:


----------



## FHBOY

*ALM Spanish*

So far on my trips to Mexico, I've been working off my good old A-L-M Spanish from junior and senior HS in the states. Yeah, high school Spanish. I doubt it will be adequate when I settle in, but for now:

_Mr. Lederer, wherever you are, muchas gracias._

(Mi esposa y yo are thinking of language immersion school once we settle in, could also be a good place to network with other newbies socially)


----------



## PinkChili2

Hi,

I used to be PinkChili, but, after being away for a few months I can't get back into my account.

Since I last logged on I have made the move to México and spent 10 weeks studying spanish at "Si Peubla"...in Puebla of course!

I'm on holiday in the USA at the moment, but, upon my return home to México I will begin my travels to find my new home.

I'll be starting a blog to share all my weird and wonderful experiences, in the hope of helping others who move to México. I scoured this forum prior to making my move and I can't thank you all enough for so much great info that, so far, has made my transition a wonderful and exciting experience.


----------



## JoParsons

Hope to see you in Uruapan


----------



## terrybahena

*Just joined the website*

Hi my name is Terry and currently we live in Northern Ca, planning to move to the state of Guerrero at the end of 2012. My husband is Mexican, living here though for the past 34 years. We're moving to a tiny town named Playa Ventura; my Spanish is sorely lacking but when I'm around it I get better fast. I'm very excited about this website cause I feel the countdown has begun- so I have lots of things to figure out...bringing our car, which household items?? Do I keep my health insurance in the US? Or get insurance in Mexico? Bank accounts, etc etc etc...did I say I was excited about this website?


----------



## Mexicodrifter

Hi terribehena, Welcome to the forum. There is a super lot of info here and good folks to help you out.
I am not familiar with Playa VEntura, where is it located in Guerrero? I lived in Zihuatanejo for a lot of years and traveled the length and breadth of Guerrero, so I am interested to see what I missed.
You have lots of time to plan and pack so be excited and calm too.


----------



## terrybahena

Mexicodrifter said:


> Hi terribehena, Welcome to the forum. There is a super lot of info here and good folks to help you out.
> I am not familiar with Playa VEntura, where is it located in Guerrero? I lived in Zihuatanejo for a lot of years and traveled the length and breadth of Guerrero, so I am interested to see what I missed.
> You have lots of time to plan and pack so be excited and calm too.


Playa Ventura is in the municipality of Copala and about a 10-15 minute drive west from Copala, right on the beach. It is a very small town, a village really. But you can google it. I think the closest larger city is Ometepec; it was about a 2 hour drive.

Thanx for your reply- yeah I'm excited but calm cause I have alot of time.


----------



## FHBOY

*Good to Meetcha'*



terrybahena said:


> Hi my name is Terry and currently we live in Northern Ca, planning to move to the state of Guerrero at the end of 2012. My husband is Mexican, living here though for the past 34 years. We're moving to a tiny town named Playa Ventura; my Spanish is sorely lacking but when I'm around it I get better fast. I'm very excited about this website cause I feel the countdown has begun- so I have lots of things to figure out...bringing our car, which household items?? Do I keep my health insurance in the US? Or get insurance in Mexico? Bank accounts, etc etc etc...did I say I was excited about this website?


:wave: Welcome on to the Forum. Explore the threads - some are repetitious but all are educative. If you are like me, just keeping up with the info here, you'll be better prepared for your move. We are coming just after you in Q1 of 2013 - calm but antsy is the best description.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Just think: We old folks just put some stuff in the car and came on down, before all this internet chatter was available. When we got to the border, we found signs or asked questions and got right on through. Heck, we didn't even need passports in those days. We followed maps and road signs, before GPS (which we still find little interest in having, due to inaccuracies and distraction), and found hotels where we found them, all without the bother of reservations and recommendations. We didn't speak any Spanish then, so picked something unknown from menu listings and ate it all. Seldom got lost and never got sick. Maybe it was more fun then; and more adventurous. So, there is no need to be nervous or worried.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

I googled it and found that I have never been to Playa Ventura. Perhaps I will get there soono. I am heading for Zihuatanejo this Friday and mya take a trip down the coast just to see.

Hold on tight cause the ride is going to be fun but bumpy.


----------



## FHBOY

RVGRINGO said:


> Just think: We old folks just put some stuff in the car and came on down, before all this internet chatter was available. When we got to the border, we found signs or asked questions and got right on through. Heck, we didn't even need passports in those days. We followed maps and road signs, before GPS (which we still find little interest in having, due to inaccuracies and distraction), and found hotels where we found them, all without the bother of reservations and recommendations. We didn't speak any Spanish then, so picked something unknown from menu listings and ate it all. Seldom got lost and never got sick. Maybe it was more fun then; and more adventurous. So, there is no need to be nervous or worried.


RV - you are right - but the world has changed so much. Maybe we are more fearful than "in the day", we want answers even before we know the questions. I, too, remember moving with no prior knowledge of where or what and, you are right, somehow by asking questions, reading signs, making mistakes and just living one day to the next, we survived. 

Maybe because we've become more mobile, with less support structures [like family, friends, neighborhood, etc.] because we don't stay in one place, we look for connections to help us on our way or to be there when we arrive.

No value judgements here, just that your observation is correct: modern explorers seen to need know so much more before they go, just because they can.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Here's one for you: I once bought a wooden schooner. Took my family and went to sea for several years, using an old 1942 sextant, charts and almanacs. There was no GPS. Now, folks go on voyages with only GPS and no knowledge of how to navigate. 
Guess what happens when the salt air or salt water takes out their electronics? Food for thought? No, it is food for sharks! The old way is reliable; no batteries needed. I even removed all other modern eqipment from that vessel, keeping only what I could repair at sea, or on a South Pacific island; except for the auxilliary engine. It performed beautifully; but the transmission failed! One learns even better sailing techniques that way!


----------



## terrybahena

FHBOY said:


> RV - you are right - but the world has changed so much. Maybe we are more fearful than "in the day", we want answers even before we know the questions. I, too, remember moving with no prior knowledge of where or what and, you are right, somehow by asking questions, reading signs, making mistakes and just living one day to the next, we survived.
> 
> Maybe because we've become more mobile, with less support structures [like family, friends, neighborhood, etc.] because we don't stay in one place, we look for connections to help us on our way or to be there when we arrive.
> 
> No value judgements here, just that your observation is correct: modern explorers seen to need know so much more before they go, just because they can.


wel..........I was making this move before I found this website, finding it just made it fun and I believe I don't need to reinvent the wheel for everything when there are friendlies out there to help....


----------



## terrybahena

Mexicodrifter said:


> I googled it and found that I have never been to Playa Ventura. Perhaps I will get there soono. I am heading for Zihuatanejo this Friday and mya take a trip down the coast just to see.
> 
> Hold on tight cause the ride is going to be fun but bumpy.


cool! Let me know what you think!


----------



## FHBOY

terrybahena said:


> wel..........I was making this move before I found this website, finding it just made it fun and I believe I don't need to reinvent the wheel for everything when there are friendlies out there to help....


This Forum has been "the" place for friendlies. I've PM with RV and want to meet him when we are in Ajijic in the Spring. He is one of those interesting people who'd never meet unless you subscribed here.

 TWO-BIT PHILOSOPHY: (worth about what you paid for it)
So, yeah, whether we are rugged explorers like him, or need support to get where we want to go, it matters not - as long as we can all get along. Living is not a competition, really it isn't, we all are good at some things, stink at others - just as long as we respect each other, and help each other to enjoy life.


----------



## FHBOY

RVGRINGO said:


> Here's one for you: I once bought a wooden schooner. Took my family and went to sea for several years, using an old 1942 sextant, charts and almanacs. There was no GPS. Now, folks go on voyages with only GPS and no knowledge of how to navigate.
> Guess what happens when the salt air or salt water takes out their electronics? Food for thought? No, it is food for sharks! The old way is reliable; no batteries needed. I even removed all other modern eqipment from that vessel, keeping only what I could repair at sea, or on a South Pacific island; except for the auxilliary engine. It performed beautifully; but the transmission failed! One learns even better sailing techniques that way!


RV:
I bet you even know how to use a slide rule (I still have my K&E).

 To you post Boomers, you'll have to Google it, it was a skill all it's own. 
No batteries needed, gigs of memory = 0.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, I used to have one, but it has long since vanished; along with the memory of how to use it.
I still dream about crossing a few more oceans and climbing more mountains, but my body just won't cooperate any more. Now, just getting up is a day's work. However, I can still press these keys and enjoy helping you 'newbies' find your way to Mexico.


----------



## ronb172

And I remember someone saying the "Golden Years" are wonderful. I should have taken better care of myself.....lol


----------



## RVGRINGO

I've heard that if you 'take care of yourself' by running a few miles every day, you can expect to live about three months longer.  So, I didn't run much.
At 40, I learned to quit jumping out of trees with a chain saw.
At 50, I shingled my last roof, after falling off.
At 60, I retired and had the first of several heart attacks. So, I quit smoking.
By 70, I had COPD anyway and started having gout attacks. So, now food & drink is my enemy.
See what you can look forward too; so, "learn as if to live forever, but live as if to die tomorrow." I got that off my grandfather's shaving mug.
Another couple of weeks to 74. Maybe I'll make it!


----------



## surfrider

*about surfrider*

Hello everyone, Thank you for allowing me to introduce myself to you. I am coming to San Cristobal de Las Casas area in December. The reason for the visit is to look over the area and see if I want to retire there. I will be coming with my son who has a intellectual disability and is 39 years old. 
I would like some input about how the people view disabilities as well as the government. Do you think that there would be problems is acceptance with my son?
Also how important is it that we speak Spanish? what should I expect in way of weather. Neither he nor I have ever been out of the U.S. Do I need to get shots and talk to me as a two year old on this subject. Truly uninformed but learn fast and will be studying hard the culture, food etc.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Disabilities*



surfrider said:


> Hello everyone, Thank you for allowing me to introduce myself to you. I am coming to San Cristobal de Las Casas area in December. The reason for the visit is to look over the area and see if I want to retire there. I will be coming with my son who has a intellectual disability and is 39 years old.
> I would like some input about how the people view disabilities as well as the government. Do you think that there would be problems is acceptance with my son?
> Also how important is it that we speak Spanish? what should I expect in way of weather. Neither he nor I have ever been out of the U.S. Do I need to get shots and talk to me as a two year old on this subject. Truly uninformed but learn fast and will be studying hard the culture, food etc.


My wife's sister had Down Syndrome [Síndrome de Dawn in Spanish]. She died at Christmas from phenomena. When with her around town in SLP I never sensed a disrespect for her and as a matter of fact when taking her to a Dr.s appointment or a lab for tests I felt everyone including the people in the waiting rooms were nice enough and some talked to her at times. My wife has on occasion chatted with other people with ones with a Down Syndrome person and has given them some advice which they seemed to appreciate. My sister in law was 63 years old when she pasted away and always lived at home.


----------



## llara6

*Guadalajara Job search*

Hello everyone, with just two weeks shy from moving to Mexico, I stumbled onto this forum in my search for people in my situation. I was born and raised in Chicago. My parents moved to Chicago from Mexico back in the 70's, but decided to finally retire in Mexico in 2006. Since I was a year old, (I'm 25 now) my parents would take our family to Mexico every year to visit their home town (close to Guadalajara). So I've grown up knowing what it is like to live in Mexico, and I absolutely love it! My American friends tell me I'm crazy for giving it all up and leaving to Mexico, but I tell them I love the country too much to forget about it. Their ideas of Mexico are based on stereotypes, but little do they know the modern lifestyles that can be found there as well. I graduated from college in the States, studying marketing and accounting. So, now I'm in the dilemma that most expats find themselves...finding a job!!! I've applied to positions posted on Mexican jobsearch websites. I've also gotten in touch with some alum from my college, who also live in MX, but nothing has come of it just yet. Any tips??? I'd appreciate the advise. Thanks!!!


----------



## JoParsons

I'm so happy for you and wish you all the luck in the world. I'll be in Guadalajara the 29th and 30th of October and would love to meet you. I'm staying at the El Tapatio Hotel. I'm moving on down to Uruapan, retiring there.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

I think you find it easier to find a job once your in country. From Guadalajara you can travel easily to many towns and cities for interviews. Hidalgo, and Guanajauto seem to be on the move in building new factories. Have faith, your time will come.


----------



## surfrider

*disabilities*



AlanMexicali said:


> My wife's sister had Down Syndrome [Síndrome de Dawn in Spanish]. She died at Christmas from phenomena. When with her around town in SLP I never sensed a disrespect for her and as a matter of fact when taking her to a Dr.s appointment or a lab for tests I felt everyone including the people in the waiting rooms were nice enough and some talked to her at times. My wife has on occasion chatted with other people with ones with a Down Syndrome person and has given them some advice which they seemed to appreciate. My sister in law was 63 years old when she pasted away and always lived at home.


Thank you for your answer. I am sorry that you have do go through that loss with your sister in law, but I think that 63 is pretty old for downs. she must have been well cared for.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Yes*



surfrider said:


> Thank you for your answer. I am sorry that you have do go through that loss with your sister in law, but I think that 63 is pretty old for downs. she must have been well cared for.


Yes she was and did degenerate, I was told, quite a bit the last 8 or 9 years so when I met her almost 4 years ago it was not the best and she was cared for 24 hours a day. People seem to accept the disabled quite readily here and I feel the Govt. has sufficient care for them also. The wheelchair access is still a problem but I have seen men lift those in wheelchairs up steps that just were around when they saw the problem.


----------



## surfrider

Allen can you tell me about where you live and what it is like? What sort of activities are there on just a daily level?


----------



## Douglas C

*thinking about moving down*

My girl and I are looking to spend the winter months somewhere nicer than Washington. We have a nice summer place to stay, and are going to investigate Lake Chapala in December. She is 63 and I am 58 and she will retire next august. We like Puerto Vallarta and Mazatlan, but hear there has been some recent crimes directed at tourists. Who knows what's up with that?


----------



## conklinwh

Couple things:
-Crime is anywhere and everywhere. We are on our annual friends and family tour and are amazed at how much "unreported" crime that there is in the US.
We do the same in Mexico that we do in the US-stay out of known "bad areas", stay alert, don't do anything stupid.
-If I were looking purely for a winter place, even though I personally like the mountains, I'd look at beach areas. My preference is Zihuatenejo and specifically Barra de Potosi as we really want to be able to get away yet have easy access to a city.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

Zihuatanejo, Barra De Potosi, Ixtapa and Truncones are all with in a few miles of each other. I recommend this area as therei is a large English speaking community year round soknowing Spanish is not so necessary. The are is tourist friendly.
If you decide to go to Zihuat, give me a yell and I will turn you on to some good local spots for fun and relaxation.


----------



## surfrider

*"Golden Years"*



ronb172 said:


> And I remember someone saying the "Golden Years" are wonderful. I should have taken better care of myself.....lol


I look at it this way. there are two types of "Golden Years" 1. is where in you youth you sat still and did nothing. Those people do not get knee replacements and other parts. OR 2.is the group that had one heck of a good time - ski, jump out of airplains - surf etc. These people celebrate the Golden Years counting how many replacement parts they own and remembering when they could walk without pain and stand upright. seems like one way or another - payment is due.


----------



## ronb172

I must have had one hell of a good time then. Now if I could just rmember it all.


----------



## surfrider

*golden age*



ronb172 said:


> I must have had one hell of a good time then. Now if I could just rmember it all.


I am right with you and there are too many people still around that remember. But did you know why we forget things in our past?
it is so when you get to the gates of heaven and St. Peter is asking about all you earthly sins - we just will not remember.:clap2:


----------



## dmhaun

*thinking about moving down*

If you are visiting lakes, I suggest you also visit Lake Patzcuaro, about 200 miles to the west of Chapala. 
Patzcuaro is magical. At over 7,200 feet, life in the mountains is clean and clear. In December, it's chilly at night, but the days are beautiful and usually dry. Leave your snow shovels at home and carry a sun hat. Insist upon a good pair of walking shoes, since there are plenty of things to see and do. 
Bring your appetite, since the carnitas, garlic shrimp and Tarascan Soup are not to be missed. Don't leave your camera behind, because the sunrises and sunsets over Lake Patzcuaro are more than a Kodak moment. Lastly, don't forget to experience the magic of Patzcuaro. You might like the state of Michoacan. 
Saludos de Patzcuaro mágico, David

The Michoacan Net
Supporting the Arts in Michoacan
Michoacan_net : The Michoacan Net




Douglas C said:


> My girl and I are looking to spend the winter months somewhere nicer than Washington. We have a nice summer place to stay, and are going to investigate Lake Chapala in December. She is 63 and I am 58 and she will retire next august. We like Puerto Vallarta and Mazatlan, but hear there has been some recent crimes directed at tourists. Who knows what's up with that?


----------



## FHBOY

*If You Remember It...*



surfrider said:


> I am right with you and there are too many people still around that remember. But did you know why we forget things in our past?
> it is so when you get to the gates of heaven and St. Peter is asking about all you earthly sins - we just will not remember.:clap2:


There is a saying of my Woodstock Generation: if you remember the the 60's (and 70's) you really didn't have a good time . Well, I do, and I did and the reason to move is to have it again.

I look at it this way (cheap philosophy): I had my fun, became responsible, worked hard, raised a family, kept my nose to the grindstone for years, provided for me and my family. Now, as I approach 62, it is time for me to have fun again. I'd rather die regretting what I did, than what I didn't do.

I've got two grown boys, who have taken on the mantle of responsibility, will have children of their own and now it is my turn (our turn, me and my wife) to do what we want.

In the musical HAIR there is a line 
_"Be whatever you want to be; 
Do whatever you want to do; 
Just as long as you don't hurt anyone" _ 
That's it!


----------



## Douglas C

*Zihuat*



Mexicodrifter said:


> Zihuatanejo, Barra De Potosi, Ixtapa and Truncones are all with in a few miles of each other. I recommend this area as therei is a large English speaking community year round soknowing Spanish is not so necessary. The are is tourist friendly.
> If you decide to go to Zihuat, give me a yell and I will turn you on to some good local spots for fun and relaxation.


Thanks Drifter, we have to get down that way. We have wanted to for a few years to see what it was like but couldn't find decent air prices from Seattle or places to stay on some of our memberships. What about winter places to rent? Any nice places for under $1000 a month?
Doug


----------



## Mexicodrifter

You can rent a wonderful place for that kind of dough. Most rent for under $500 and some for as low as $200 but you got to know somebody. There are plenty of great places on the web. Try zihuabob or just write in rental in zihuatanejo. You will be happy you did.


----------



## Douglas C

*rentals*



Mexicodrifter said:


> You can rent a wonderful place for that kind of dough. Most rent for under $500 and some for as low as $200 but you got to know somebody. There are plenty of great places on the web. Try zihuabob or just write in rental in zihuatanejo. You will be happy you did.


Great, thanks so much for your help!


----------



## surfrider

I will also pick up your advice Mexicodrifter and check it out. How is the weather there in Dec/ I am getting things in order here in California to look at Mexico in December.

it is so funny to me that everyone I tell in the states that we are moving to meciso starts off with the drugs and crime. Just what the heck they think they have going on at the end of their street is beyond me. Where do they think that the druigs from Mexico end up?


----------



## Mexicodrifter

surfrider said:


> I will also pick up your advice Mexicodrifter and check it out. How is the weather there in Dec/ I am getting things in order here in California to look at Mexico in December.
> 
> it is so funny to me that everyone I tell in the states that we are moving to meciso starts off with the drugs and crime. Just what the heck they think they have going on at the end of their street is beyond me. Where do they think that the druigs from Mexico end up?


LA COSTA GRANDE RUNS ABOUT 80 DAYS AND 70 NIGHTS WITH 65 TO 75% HUMIDITY. tAKES GETTING USED TO. Inland in the mountains it goes 60-75 days and 40-50 at night, but we are talking 7000 feet.

I rad anarticle a whie back explaining why so much is said about Mexico. I will post it if I can find it. To summerize it says that the news stations are encourages to post bad news about Mexico around the time of vacations, like Spring Break, and the winter months, so that the money saty in the states and does not come south. Imagine if everyone went south for the winter. A lot of péople would starve up North.
Happy Trails.


----------



## surfrider

FHBOY said:


> There is a saying of my Woodstock Generation: if you remember the the 60's (and 70's) you really didn't have a good time . Well, I do, and I did and the reason to move is to have it again.
> 
> I look at it this way (cheap philosophy): I had my fun, became responsible, worked hard, raised a family, kept my nose to the grindstone for years, provided for me and my family. Now, as I approach 62, it is time for me to have fun again. I'd rather die regretting what I did, than what I didn't do.
> 
> I've got two grown boys, who have taken on the mantle of responsibility, will have children of their own and now it is my turn (our turn, me and my wife) to do what we want.
> 
> In the musical HAIR there is a line
> _"Be whatever you want to be;
> Do whatever you want to do;
> Just as long as you don't hurt anyone" _
> That's it!



I did not do the woodstock thing - I was on the west coast - too far to go. Besides I was riding the waves and was at the beach daily. It was a good time.
It was a wonderful way to grow up, but grow up I did. And I was actually suppristed by it all. 
I married young as most did around 19 years. My outlook on life has always been to have fun and enjoy - yet at the same time hold responsibilities. Had two major job discriptions - hospital administrator and real estate person. Always figured that if I worked I would work for money but I also had to enjoy what I did. I always wanted to help people so I ended up having 12 children at different times live with me. Some I have adopted.
Now my body is shot but I had a lot of fun getting to this physical mess and I will also overcome a lot of it and bring it back. At 66 years of age, I am tired of fighting the "society ways" and want more freedom than what I currentelly have. Have not one regreat and I just want now to regenerate myself with care.


----------



## surfrider

*pack or not pack*



Mexicodrifter said:


> LA COSTA GRANDE RUNS ABOUT 80 DAYS AND 70 NIGHTS WITH 65 TO 75% HUMIDITY. tAKES GETTING USED TO. Inland in the mountains it goes 60-75 days and 40-50 at night, but we are talking 7000 feet.
> 
> I rad anarticle a whie back explaining why so much is said about Mexico. I will post it if I can find it. To summerize it says that the news stations are encourages to post bad news about Mexico around the time of vacations, like Spring Break, and the winter months, so that the money saty in the states and does not come south. Imagine if everyone went south for the winter. A lot of péople would starve up North.
> Happy Trails.


I am thinking about not packing and purchasing everything there. Other than personal items, why not purchase clothing there that will be made for the weather and conditions. Is that off the edge or possible. That way I am not hauling a bunch of stuff that I wont use. What do you advise?

are there house's for sale there and can one get a home built without too much difficulty?


----------



## TundraGreen

surfrider said:


> I am thinking about not packing and purchasing everything there. Other than personal items, why not purchase clothing there that will be made for the weather and conditions. Is that off the edge or possible. That way I am not hauling a bunch of stuff that I wont use. What do you advise?
> 
> are there house's for sale there and can one get a home built without too much difficulty?


That is what I did. I brought only what I could pack in two suitcases. I only miss all the tools I had. There are lots of houses for sale and many people build. I suggest waiting awhile to do either so that you are sure the location and lifestyle are for you.


----------



## FHBOY

*A Dream Is a Wish...*



surfrider said:


> I did not do the woodstock thing - I was on the west coast - too far to go. Besides I was riding the waves and was at the beach daily. It was a good time.
> It was a wonderful way to grow up, but grow up I did. And I was actually suppristed by it all.
> I married young as most did around 19 years. My outlook on life has always been to have fun and enjoy - yet at the same time hold responsibilities. Had two major job discriptions - hospital administrator and real estate person. Always figured that if I worked I would work for money but I also had to enjoy what I did. I always wanted to help people so I ended up having 12 children at different times live with me. Some I have adopted.
> Now my body is shot but I had a lot of fun getting to this physical mess and I will also overcome a lot of it and bring it back. At 66 years of age, I am tired of fighting the "society ways" and want more freedom than what I currentelly have. Have not one regreat and I just want now to regenerate myself with care.


Read your two recent posts. "Regenerate" that is a good word. I, too, am looking for a mental regeneratio0n. I am blessed with comparatively good health, just a bit out of shape but nothing medical that doesn't come with age. My regeneration is a mental outlook: I want off the rat race. 

I have done all the collecting of "things" I wanted to: cars, houses, artwork, toys, etc. All I want is a dis-ease free life: wake up in the morning, enjoy a breakfast, visit with people, travel the new country, vacation away a bit - and go to bed at night knowing that the stress of the rat race is over. Me, I want to take piano lessons again. [that is one thing I am moving down with me-my piano].

Like you, my wife and I are going through the house and mentally tagging what we are taking with us. It is not much. Clothing, kitchen/cooking stuff/our cats/maybe about 5 pieces of heirloom furniture and that's it.

Our goal is to regenerate our lives, become mentally and physically free from stress and to re-learn who we are. Nice dreams - hoping they will come true.


----------



## surfrider

*Cristobal de la Casas in Chiapas*



TundraGreen said:


> That is what I did. I brought only what I could pack in two suitcases. I only miss all the tools I had. There are lots of houses for sale and many people build. I suggest waiting awhile to do either so that you are sure the location and lifestyle are for you.


It strikes me rather odd that I have walked away from really good incomes three times in my life. Guess money is just not that important to me. I do like quality of things that I have - rather an oxymoron isn't it. 
I am looking for somewhere like San Cristobal de la Casas. does anyone know anything about this town? to me I think that it has good weather, cooler than other parts and with less humidity than some. Am I right? I want to have help in the house because of my arthritis and because my disabled son will be with me. I am just tired of working my a=-off. I want freedom to go and do or just sit but I do not want housework, cooking and laundry. Is that unheard of or do people have help in the home? I will have about 2,000 to live on and I think that will be enough - does that sound about right?


----------



## RVGRINGO

In order to maintain your visa, you will need to prove about $1300 USD for yourself and another $650 for your dependent son. That total of $1950, which the government requires, is a pretty good guide to what you will require to live modestly in Mexico.


----------



## surfrider

How do you prove this? Do you just show documents or do you have to give them documents and bank accounts, put money in bank or what? Also how do you prove that this adult is a dependent? I have medical papers and documents that prove disability, but should I get these in Spanish?


----------



## surfrider

*trains, bus,cars and things*

In living and traveling around in Mexico, should I look at bringing a car with me or is public transportation good enough (and cheep enough) to provide transport?lane:

Should I open a bank account at a local bank or just use my atm card from the us bank?

Should I get shots - bring netting to sleep under - what sort of precautions should I look into? :cell: how is the cell phone coverage with verizon?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Proof of income/resources from abroad is by the three previous months' original bank statements. As for your adult dependent, getting those papers officially translated, when you get to Mexico, will probably do the trick, along with his apostiled birth certificate.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

surfrider said:


> How do you prove this? Do you just show documents or do you have to give them documents and bank accounts, put money in bank or what? Also how do you prove that this adult is a dependent? I have medical papers and documents that prove disability, but should I get these in Spanish?


Here is what I do. I deposit in my mexican bank account $15000 pesos for the three months preceeding my appliction for my visa every year. The first visit to "Migracion" is usually to pick up the necessary documents for application. The next visit is to hand over the documents,maps, financials, rent reciets and etc. At this time I also ask to be issued a C.U.R.P. I don´t know what it stands for but it becomes necessary the longer you live here. The third visit is usually to pick up papers to sgin and pay the bank and return to the office for you visa. 
they have begun to issue a new style of visa now tht you can crry in your wallet. It is very convienent instead of the old booklet, passport like, style.
It is also very acceptable to bring finacials from you home bank as long as they are within the 90 days preceeding your application.

Good luck


----------



## TundraGreen

Mexicodrifter said:


> Here is what I do. I deposit in my mexican bank account $15000 pesos for the three months preceeding my appliction for my visa every year. The first visit to "Migracion" is usually to pick up the necessary documents for application. The next visit is to hand over the documents,maps, financials, rent reciets and etc. At this time I also ask to be issued a C.U.R.P. I don´t know what it stands for but it becomes necessary the longer you live here. The third visit is usually to pick up papers to sgin and pay the bank and return to the office for you visa.
> they have begun to issue a new style of visa now tht you can crry in your wallet. It is very convienent instead of the old booklet, passport like, style.
> It is also very acceptable to bring finacials from you home bank as long as they are within the 90 days preceeding your application.
> 
> Good luck


A couple of points for clarification:
You mean $15000 pesos each month. I know that is what you meant but it confused me at first and might confuse others.
A CURP is a Clave Única de Registro de Población. I don´t understand why you would get it more than once. It shouldn't change. It is kind of like the US Social Security Number, except that it is not used for tax purposes. There is another number for that (RFC, Registro Federal de Contribuyentes).


----------



## RVGRINGO

For married women, there can be confusion resulting in having two CURP numbers. It happened to my wife. Remember that the Spanish naming system is different and involves given names, plus two family names; paternal and maternal. Since married women keep their own name, as shown on birth documents, they usually get that coded to a CURP. However, expats may actually use their married name with Immigration and that can result in a different CURP.
The intention is for the CURP to eventually replace all other numbers; IFE, RFC, IMSS, etc.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Maiden name*



RVGRINGO said:


> For married women, there can be confusion resulting in having two CURP numbers. It happened to my wife. Remember that the Spanish naming system is different and involves given names, plus two family names; paternal and maternal. Since married women keep their own name, as shown on birth documents, they usually get that coded to a CURP. However, expats may actually use their married name with Immigration and that can result in a different CURP.
> The intention is for the CURP to eventually replace all other numbers; IFE, RFC, IMSS, etc.


My wife was wondering if she should use her maiden name [ first, paternal and maternal], she is a Mexican National and I am an American citizen, when opening our joint bank account in San Diego soon or use a hyphen with her first last name [paternal only] and then my last name. Will this last scenario be legal? We have not applied to US immigration as she has not retired from her job in Mexico yet.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I suggest she keep her name as it is on all of her documents from Mexico. Avoid confusion in two countries.


----------



## jaeger0113

Hi there....I'm Janet Boyd. I live in the USA. I'm on SS Disability and am having a real hard time making it here on my monthly disability check. I've been looking around for a few months now to find a place I might be able to live a little easier and have a few $$ left at the end of the month. I wittled it down between Ecuador and Mexico and finally decided on Mexico. Now, it's just where in Mexico. Tequis possibly. I've met another US couple of expats from there and keep in touch with them. It is just myself and my 15 year old dachshund. Since 2005, I've had a brain tumor removed, 5 discs in my lower back fused, broke my left wrist and had a plate and screws put in, had a right knee replacement that slipped within the first 6 months and right before I went in to have it replaced, I fell and broke my right ankle and had to have screws put in it and I'm only 59. I had to give up my vehicle 2 months ago, because the injuries to my right ankle and slipped right knee make it almost impossible to drive. Both my parents have passed away, so I have no family to speak of.....so, why not move to Mexico and possibly be able to enjoy the beauty of the valley's looking out into the mountains. I will be moving to Mexico in April 2012. I would like to come sooner, but when I broke my ankle, the wife of my ex-yardman befriended me and while I was in the hospital, she cleaned out my bank account and stole my and my mom's jewelry boxes and pawned everything in each one of them....so....I have to be here in March 2012 when she stands trial. I feel I've had a pretty rough few years, but do believe moving somewhere different might just be what I need. I'm not going to be able to visit Mexico before I move there, so when I found this site, I was thrilled. Hopefully, I can get some feedback on places to live (I'm not a beach person at all. Besides being too fat for a bathing suit, I'm scared to swim in the ocean!!! Kinda funny, since I was born and raised in Florida) If anyone would like to recommend a particular city, I'd be glad to check it out. I'd prefer not to live in an all expat community, since I'm looking for something different, I'd prefer to live in a city near the city centre so I can walk (short distances) or take a taxi to get groceries. I'm hoping to be able to rent a 1 bedroom apartment, but I MUST have a few American convenciences such as cable/dish and internet, since I spend alot of time alone. I'm really excited about this move to Mexico and hope to meet some expats when I get there. Janet Boyd


----------



## TundraGreen

jaeger0113 said:


> Hi there....I'm Janet Boyd. I live in the USA. I'm on SS Disability and am having a real hard time making it here on my monthly disability check. I've been looking around for a few months now to find a place I might be able to live a little easier and have a few $$ left at the end of the month. I wittled it down between Ecuador and Mexico and finally decided on Mexico. Now, it's just where in Mexico. Tequis possibly. I've met another US couple of expats from there and keep in touch with them. It is just myself and my 15 year old dachshund. Since 2005, I've had a brain tumor removed, 5 discs in my lower back fused, broke my left wrist and had a plate and screws put in, had a right knee replacement that slipped within the first 6 months and right before I went in to have it replaced, I fell and broke my right ankle and had to have screws put in it and I'm only 59. I had to give up my vehicle 2 months ago, because the injuries to my right ankle and slipped right knee make it almost impossible to drive. Both my parents have passed away, so I have no family to speak of.....so, why not move to Mexico and possibly be able to enjoy the beauty of the valley's looking out into the mountains. I will be moving to Mexico in April 2012. I would like to come sooner, but when I broke my ankle, the wife of my ex-yardman befriended me and while I was in the hospital, she cleaned out my bank account and stole my and my mom's jewelry boxes and pawned everything in each one of them....so....I have to be here in March 2012 when she stands trial. I feel I've had a pretty rough few years, but do believe moving somewhere different might just be what I need. I'm not going to be able to visit Mexico before I move there, so when I found this site, I was thrilled. Hopefully, I can get some feedback on places to live (I'm not a beach person at all. Besides being too fat for a bathing suit, I'm scared to swim in the ocean!!! Kinda funny, since I was born and raised in Florida) If anyone would like to recommend a particular city, I'd be glad to check it out. I'd prefer not to live in an all expat community, since I'm looking for something different, I'd prefer to live in a city near the city centre so I can walk (short distances) or take a taxi to get groceries. I'm hoping to be able to rent a 1 bedroom apartment, but I MUST have a few American convenciences such as cable/dish and internet, since I spend alot of time alone. I'm really excited about this move to Mexico and hope to meet some expats when I get there. Janet Boyd


I am sure you will get a lot of recommendations for everyone's favorite place. In reality, you will find that the center of many cities in Mexico will meet the requirements you list. They all have a mercado and rentals within easy walking distance. For example I where I live in Guadalajara there are mercados at distances of 2 minutes, 10 minutes, 10 minutes and 15 minutes walk. Two Safeway style supermarkets are located a 10 minute walk away as well if you prefer that kind of shopping. All major cities have options for both DSL and cable internet and cable TV. And all of the city centers I am familiar with are devoid of expats. Smaller cities will be more likely to have views of the surrounding mountains. Ciudad Guzman, and Zacatecas come to mind as particularly pleasantly surrounded by mountains. However, the hills in Zacatecas might be more challenging if you have any lingering difficulties walking after your accidents.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Hmmmm. Cable/dish and internet are 'American conveniences'? I didn't know that, since they are often found in most other countries, too. 
OK, seriously: Will your disabilities cause you problems in Mexico, where you won't be able to buy medical coverage and will have to pay for services yourself? Do you have to return for medical approvals for your SS payments to continue?
Otherwise, you have a possible plan for living more economically, but really should visit and explore Mexico in both winter and summer, before making any serious decisions. There is no 'safety net' for you in Mexico, as there is in the USA.
Then, there is the big question: Will you qualify for a residence visa?


----------



## surfrider

suggestions about disabilities. Hi, my son receives disabilities and we are going to live in Mexico. We are visiting there first. I wish we had enough money to visit there in all four seasons (I know there are only 2 but visit four times in one year.) I know that you also do not have a lot of money and will have to use everything you have to even get there.
My son has a intellectual disability and I have some limited physical abilities. However, we will adjust and do well there because we want to. I do not know spanish but I will learn.
this is what I would like you to think about. the social system in cal. is shot up and of no value . however i wonder about the social security situation and I made sure that I have another income so that if they cut off social security and the social service SSA we can still do alright.
second you receive IHSS now? if you do you might not let them know that you are going to Mexico and have a month - careful do not go over that - put into the auto deposit. I am not advising you to do this just stating that it could be done. RV is right there is no safety net in Mexico however, with the way that they work in Sac. Ca there will not be a safety net here for very long.
talked with several senators about the cuts and possible help for victoms of said cuts with the interest rates to be removed on all their debits. None of them was jumping up and down about the idea. 
now here is another suggestion - there is a program called iho that in californ you can apply for if you have alot of medical necessary requirements. look it up on the web IHO in home operations. this is connected to federal money and I think could go with you.


----------



## Gordito

surfrider said:


> In living and traveling around in Mexico, should I look at bringing a car with me or is public transportation good enough (and cheep enough) to provide transport?lane:
> 
> Should I open a bank account at a local bank or just use my atm card from the us bank?
> 
> Should I get shots - bring netting to sleep under - what sort of precautions should I look into? :cell: how is the cell phone coverage with verizon?


Good afternoon, I split my time between Sacramento and Guadalajara so here is what I have found in my years of doing this:
- keep your money in the US bank for right now, its just easier. 
- public transportation, just use the bus system its great. You have your local buses and for distance traveling you have Primera Plus or Flecha, Primera Plus is my fav. I do have a vehicle in GDL but for the time and money the public buses work great for me
- get your shots before you come, they are most likely covered by your health care
- not sure why you would sleep under a net except for mosquitos and you can always just spray yourself
- cell phone- i personally use moviestar and just purchase my minutes at Oxxo. For my calls to the US, and i have tons of them, I use Skype, its $5.99 unlimited to and from Mexico, you cant beat that and the service has been great. My family can call my cell or house phone using Skype and then i just call them back on Skype and we skype to skype 

I dont know anything about the medical system, if i get sick while i am here ( in GDL) then i just go to the doctor, pay my $20 pesos, they are always great


----------



## pappabee

One more thing to consider. You say you have a 15 year old dog. Please be aware that you must have a medical update for him/her within 15 days of your arrival and the dog must pass will all it's shots. 

Most times the border doesn't even check but you really don't want to be that one that they do.


----------



## surfrider

*sr. citizens card*



Gordito said:


> Good afternoon, I split my time between Sacramento and Guadalajara so here is what I have found in my years of doing this:
> - keep your money in the US bank for right now, its just easier.
> - public transportation, just use the bus system its great. You have your local buses and for distance traveling you have Primera Plus or Flecha, Primera Plus is my fav. I do have a vehicle in GDL but for the time and money the public buses work great for me
> - get your shots before you come, they are most likely covered by your health care
> - not sure why you would sleep under a net except for mosquitos and you can always just spray yourself
> - cell phone- i personally use moviestar and just purchase my minutes at Oxxo. For my calls to the US, and i have tons of them, I use Skype, its $5.99 unlimited to and from Mexico, you cant beat that and the service has been great. My family can call my cell or house phone using Skype and then i just call them back on Skype and we skype to skype
> 
> I dont know anything about the medical system, if i get sick while i am here ( in GDL) then i just go to the doctor, pay my $20 pesos, they are always great


thank you so much - that helped a whole bunch. do you happen to know anything about how to get your senior citizens card through the state government and what dept do I go to? Also there is the national health ins called IMSS wonder where I can get that?


----------



## RVGRINGO

The senior cards are DIF for your state and INAPAM for federal. They are both obtained from the local DIF office in your town, once you have residency with a visa. It will take some time, but will get you 5% on medicines and often 50% on long distance buses, etc.
If you have pre-existing medical conditions, don't bet on being able to join IMSS or being able to purchase any kind of private medical insurance. Things work differently here.


----------



## jaeger0113

RVGRINGO said:


> Hmmmm. Cable/dish and internet are 'American conveniences'? I didn't know that, since they are often found in most other countries, too.
> OK, seriously: Will your disabilities cause you problems in Mexico, where you won't be able to buy medical coverage and will have to pay for services yourself? Do you have to return for medical approvals for your SS payments to continue?
> Otherwise, you have a possible plan for living more economically, but really should visit and explore Mexico in both winter and summer, before making any serious decisions. There is no 'safety net' for you in Mexico, as there is in the USA.
> Then, there is the big question: Will you qualify for a residence visa?


RVGINGO - I have been on SS Disability since 2003 and it has nothing to do with my surgeries. I can walk okay, I just can't walk long distances for a long time. I am on permanent disability. I had a review in 2005 and was ruled permanent, so I have no more reviews. The expats I have been communicating with told me I wouldn't have a problem with additional insurance (they have lived as expats from the US in Mexico for approx. 10 years). Also, they mentioned to me that at age 60, I will be eligible for a senior card. What did you mean the big question is "will I qualify for a residence visa?" (for a single person, I make more than what the minimum is for a residency visa) I am not crippled, just slow at getting around and spend alot of time at home, but I enjoy being by myself so that does not present a problem. I have just up and moved from FL to CO (3 places throughout the state), Upper Peninsular Michigan and when I decided to leave Michigan, I just closed my eyes and put my finger on the map and whever it landed I moved to (it just happened to be Ringgold, Ga). I don't like to stay in one place very long, never have really, that's just me and it's worked for me so far, but thanks for bringing these things up to me.


----------



## jaeger0113

pappabee said:


> One more thing to consider. You say you have a 15 year old dog. Please be aware that you must have a medical update for him/her within 15 days of your arrival and the dog must pass will all it's shots.
> 
> Most times the border doesn't even check but you really don't want to be that one that they do.


PAPPABEE - thanks about the info on my 15 year old doggie....I've already got that one working on too....I just need to find out exactly what shots he needs. The expat friends I've made online that live in Tequis have their dogs with them and told me to just let them know about a month before I come down there and they will let me know exactly what shots are needed. My doggie is on lasix (a water pill) and another kind of heart medicine, but I understand there are quite a few pet stores in the bigger towns and some small ones too. I heard everyone has a dog. I'm really thankful that ya'll (all the forum people) seem to care about me coming down there and getting it done right, that I am very thankful for, as I am sure there wiill be more questions coming. Oh, I have Verizon cell phone, do you or anyone know if I can us this phone down there? Enjoy, Janet Boyd


----------



## TundraGreen

jaeger0113 said:


> PAPPABEE - thanks about the info on my 15 year old doggie....I've already got that one working on too....I just need to find out exactly what shots he needs. The expat friends I've made online that live in Tequis have their dogs with them and told me to just let them know about a month before I come down there and they will let me know exactly what shots are needed. My doggie is on lasix (a water pill) and another kind of heart medicine, but I understand there are quite a few pet stores in the bigger towns and some small ones too. I heard everyone has a dog. I'm really thankful that ya'll (all the forum people) seem to care about me coming down there and getting it done right, that I am very thankful for, as I am sure there wiill be more questions coming. Oh, I have Verizon cell phone, do you or anyone know if I can us this phone down there? Enjoy, Janet Boyd


Everyone has a dog, but most of them are not cared for very well. Many look like they live on whatever they can scrounge from garbage.

I don't think your Verizon phone will work here without some modification, but if it does it will be very expensive. Probably better to just buy a Mexican cell phone. They are not too expensive and you can get prepaid minutes and just recharge it in any corner OXXO or 7-11.


----------



## pappabee

jaeger0113 said:


> PAPPABEE - thanks about the info on my 15 year old doggie....I've already got that one working on too....I just need to find out exactly what shots he needs. The expat friends I've made online that live in Tequis have their dogs with them and told me to just let them know about a month before I come down there and they will let me know exactly what shots are needed. My doggie is on lasix (a water pill) and another kind of heart medicine, but I understand there are quite a few pet stores in the bigger towns and some small ones too. I heard everyone has a dog. I'm really thankful that ya'll (all the forum people) seem to care about me coming down there and getting it done right, that I am very thankful for, as I am sure there wiill be more questions coming. Oh, I have Verizon cell phone, do you or anyone know if I can us this phone down there? Enjoy, Janet Boyd


Verizon will tell you that they have a service for use in Mexico but when you read a little deeper you will see that it requires you to make at least 50% of your calls from the US. It took me over a year to cancel my Verizon service without having to pay all those extra fees. They kept telling me that since they had a plan I should use it. I finally showed them that it would cost me over $2000 per year US to use what they had. NO WAY

As Tundra said, get a Mexican service much less costly and works fine.


----------



## FHBOY

*The Doggie*

One of the things I found out when we visited Lakeside was that there are excellent veterinarians there. Made my wife fell good about moving. We don't have a dog, we've got _los gatos_.


----------



## JoParsons

*Phone/Internet/etc.*

I'm glad I've already decided to wait until I'm down there before changing phone services and looking into internet. Honestly, I have no idea what to expect except that it will be different. Most of what I'm learning is just to not expect anything and go with the flow. Phone, internet, T.V.; all of it will be what it is and I might as well just wait and see. 

Not to marginalize (great word) all the support and help I've gotten on this site. I'm still asking questions and now, I can answer some. But so much is just the most amazing adventure this 63 year old lady has ever been on and I don't want to know everything this time. 

Something funny, when I started learning Spanish, the books said to listen for the content of what's being said and don't try to understand each word. Well, I listened and even though some words were familiar, I got no meaning out of it AT ALL! After about a month and a half of reading, listening and swearing, I actually get some of it. I really am not a disciplined person so practice sucks; but just sticking to it, just not giving up, has brought me a long way. I'm just saying . . . damn! I wish my flight was tomorrow.
:amen::clock:



pappabee said:


> Verizon will tell you that they have a service for use in Mexico but when you read a little deeper you will see that it requires you to make at least 50% of your calls from the US. It took me over a year to cancel my Verizon service without having to pay all those extra fees. They kept telling me that since they had a plan I should use it. I finally showed them that it would cost me over $2000 per year US to use what they had. NO WAY
> 
> As Tundra said, get a Mexican service much less costly and works fine.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


I've been living in Mexico City for four years now, though I've spent longer and shorter periods of time here since 1966, when I was a university Spanish major and arrived here for my first immersion in country where Spanish was spoken everywhere, not just in the classroom! Needless to say, I fell in love with Mexico and have come back to work and for vacations many times since that fateful summer.

When the opportunity to take early retirement presented itself in 2007, I jumped at the chance to move to Mexico permanently, and here I intend to stay till the end! I had taught ESL in the US for many years (as well as EFL abroad, in England, Spain and Mexico), so it has been easy for me to pick up private students. I supplement my teaching income with the occasional translating or editing job which I find through contacts both here and back in the States.

I have lots of free time for photography, film (love my INAPAM card which gets me in for $25 at my favorite local theater) and museum-going. I would love to meet any fellow honorary chilangos and chilangas for coffee and a good chat. I live in the center of the city near the American Embassy and El Angel, whose head I can see from the roof of my building.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

Welcome to Expats. I too am living in the valley of the "Big Smoke". I live in Ixtapaluca, nest to Chalco.
Hope you enjoy your community here at the Forum.


----------



## Isla Verde

Mexicodrifter said:


> Welcome to Expats. I too am living in the valley of the "Big Smoke". I live in Ixtapaluca, nest to Chalco.
> Hope you enjoy your community here at the Forum.


Thanks for the welcome. I'm looking forward to making new friends on this forum.


----------



## surfrider

Welcome Isla Verde,
Flying in to Mexico City on Dec. 11th at 12:30 am on American. Staying at the air port till 6:30am not really the right time or space for a let's do breakfast but I am on my way to San Cristobal de las Casas and if your ever down that way, let me know.


----------



## piaxlou

*about me*

hello i'm in the northeast region of u.s. i spent 3 months in mexico traveling from san miguel de allende thru mexico city..........flew over to baja sur and then down to merida as well. it was my first intro to the real mexico as opposed to a trip with my kids to a resort setting along riviera maya. 

i am concerned about living in the u.s. and certainly the cold hectic northeast region. i'm so ready to leave but my youngest is finishing h.s. this year then off to college in the fall 2012.

i am actually considering my move to the baja california region. i am an entrepreneur and doing some upcycled projects in leather - repurposing leather for urban bags: panniers and urban messenger bags. right now i'm in contact with 2 groups who started sewing co-ops in tijuana region. i hope to be able to offer them work - by piece. 

i read that tijuana has a new trade center and many artists are relocating from the expense of the u.s. down to that part of baja which really might be exactly what tijuana and ensenada need. the easy access back in to the states would help me since i must continue to work.

i've been a massage therapist and yoga teacher now that kids are grown very interested in continuing my art. saludos - pia


----------



## surfrider

My kids are all grown. I have one son that lives with me and has a disability. I understand \your concern about the U.S. I also have some serious concerns enough to make me get the heck out. I do not know anything about the area in Mexico you are looking at but my neighbors here in California lived there and said that the police were taking far too many bribes and things were becoming tense. Who knows - that was their opinion.
good luck in Baja and with your new business adventure.


----------



## ahoffer

*Intro to AHOFFER*

Hi! My name is Alisha Hoffer. I moved here in Feb 2011 with my kids. My husband lives here. We had difficulty getting him proper papers and it was much easier for us to move here. I live in Zinacantepec, Estado de Mexico. He owns is own home here and it is much easier to live.  My children are residents here because of their father.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome.
Please consider the option of getting your children Mexican citizenship and passports ASAP. That way, you will be able to become a citizen yourself in the minimum amount of time, eliminating any need for further dealings with INM. Dual citizenship can have many advantages.


----------



## ahoffer

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome.
> Please consider the option of getting your children Mexican citizenship and passports ASAP. That way, you will be able to become a citizen yourself in the minimum amount of time, eliminating any need for further dealings with INM. Dual citizenship can have many advantages.


They actually do have all the paperwork for citizens. They have Mexican birth certificates and we have yet to get the passports. They said in 2 yrs I can be a citizen also. I would love to leave the INM alone. Its always so long. It only took 2 weeks for me to get my visa. Thanks for the advice. I hope to meet new people that are doing similar things as me in moving to a different country and learning new ways to live.


----------



## Isla Verde

surfrider said:


> Welcome Isla Verde,
> Flying in to Mexico City on Dec. 11th at 12:30 am on American. Staying at the air port till 6:30am not really the right time or space for a let's do breakfast but I am on my way to San Cristobal de las Casas and if your ever down that way, let me know.


Sorry I didn't respond to your message earlier. I'm still getting used to how this site functions. Too bad you'll be getting into Mexico City at such a late (and very early) hour, or I'd have been happy to meet you somewhere for breakfast. I spent last Semana Santa in San Cristóbal and had an amazing time thanks to friends who put me up (and put up with me!) for the entire week. Let us know how things go for you in Chiapas.


----------



## COLBERT

*World Traveler Retiring in Baja Mexico*

Hello everyone! I M a retired history teacher from Northern California. I plan to get a nice quiet apartment of small house and settle down in Baja. I have lived in Tijuana near the beach at Costa Azul. I prefer this area because I like visiting my friends in the USA and I like the fresh ocean breezes. I wish to meet and make as many friends as possible in the TJ area who r fluent in English. My Spanish is adequate, but not yet fluent. I also speak fluent German and would love to find German speakers in the Baja area. I have worked and lived in Argentina as well. This is where I learned my Spanish. I appreciate any helpful advice I can get from Expats living in Baja. CHEERS !


----------



## Coloradosummer

*Dude...*



Gary.Outlaw said:


> Hi, my name is Gary Hoffer and I am now living in Ensenada, BC. I traveled down the coast of Mexico, Costa Rica, Nicaragua, Panama, and arrived in Colombia about 15 years ago aboard my sailboat "Patience". It was pirated in Colombia and I was forced to return to the US and start over. Having finally retired I decided that the only way to live on SSA was to move to Mexico so my girlfiend and I have brought our Catalina 30 "Outlaw" down to see the country in detail.
> 
> We have been in Ensenada for 6 months now and plan to move on to La Paz in November.


You're living my dream.


----------



## COLBERT

To gary.outlaw: So sorry to hear U were pirated. I am afraid U R not the first person I heard was pirated. A couple of my friends from Germany had their yacht plundered in Istanbul. They were only away for a few hours. I have learned it is better to own as little as possible when living overseas. Argentina is great, but it is full of opertunistic and clever thieves, and now, thanks to their tradition of perpetual inflation, it is way too expensive. I wish U both all the best. U can come by and say hello if U R ever in Playas de Tijuana.


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

*Wondering*



COLBERT said:


> Hello everyone! I M a retired history teacher from Northern California. I plan to get a nice quiet apartment of small house and settle down in Baja. I have lived in Tijuana near the beach at Costa Azul. I prefer this area because I like visiting my friends in the USA and I like the fresh ocean breezes. I wish to meet and make as many friends as possible in the TJ area who r fluent in English. My Spanish is adequate, but not yet fluent. I also speak fluent German and would love to find German speakers in the Baja area. I have worked and lived in Argentina as well. This is where I learned my Spanish. I appreciate any helpful advice I can get from Expats living in Baja. CHEERS !


Just read your message where you state that you prefer this area, may I ask where is that exactly? I, too, am looking to relocate somewhere in Mexico by springtime 2012, just can't decide where!


----------



## dpebbles

hello, I am currently living in Irapuato. I am here with my husband and 5 children. My husband accepted an expat assignment with his company ( he's a manufacturing engineer) We are from Michigan and will be returning once his assignment is up. We've been here a little over 6 months now. It was quite the struggle in the begginning but we are just now starting to feel a little more settled. The biggest problem we face is the language barrier. I didn't know if we'd be able to last the whole two years but here we are doing it. We faced many challenges upon our arrival...we experienced the dreaded stomach viruses and my one year old was stung by a scorpion in our home. Everyone said it was cheap to live here and I'm not finding that to be the case at all. In fact, many things are more expensive here than at home. Especially electricity...one bill alone was over 8,000 pesos! The weather is fabulous though and I'm looking forward to not shoveling snow this winter.


----------



## TundraGreen

dpebbles said:


> hello, I am currently living in Irapuato. I am here with my husband and 5 children. My husband accepted an expat assignment with his company ( he's a manufacturing engineer) We are from Michigan and will be returning once his assignment is up. We've been here a little over 6 months now. It was quite the struggle in the begginning but we are just now starting to feel a little more settled. The biggest problem we face is the language barrier. I didn't know if we'd be able to last the whole two years but here we are doing it. We faced many challenges upon our arrival...we experienced the dreaded stomach viruses and my one year old was stung by a scorpion in our home. Everyone said it was cheap to live here and I'm not finding that to be the case at all. In fact, many things are more expensive here than at home. Especially electricity...one bill alone was over 8,000 pesos! The weather is fabulous though and I'm looking forward to not shoveling snow this winter.


Electricity rates are strongly progressive: the more you use the higher the rate you pay. At the low end of usage, the government subsides much of the cost.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Electricity rates are strongly progressive: the more you use the higher the rate you pay. At the low end of usage, the government subsides much of the cost.


I was flabbergasted to learn the OP paid $8000 for one electricity bill! Mine are usually between $100 and $150 for a two-month period. But then I live alone in a small apartment and don't have lots of energy-sucking appliances. It goes up in the winter when I use a small space heater for chilly nights.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, you do need to know how to manage your use of electricity. It is obvious that you are really into the DAC (high, excessive consumption rate) and that it will take you about a year of strict conservation to get out of it. Most of us, who've been here for a long time, have learned to avoid electrical appliances that generate heat, use only CFL lighting, cook only with gas, heat water with solar systems and turn off everything when not in use (put your TV & other stuff on a bar with a switch and turn it off at night), etc.
Language does come slowly. I'll bet the kids are way ahead of you. 
We've been here ten years and haven't had any visits from 'la tourista', but we're experienced travelers and can, and do, eat anything, anywhere.
Living here can be much less expensive, but you must give up living with the imported products and foods from the USA, etc. You'll eat healthier if you shop at the local mercados and cook from scratch.
By the time your 'time is up', you may find that you'll dread going back north.


----------



## dpebbles

Isla Verde said:


> I was flabbergasted to learn the OP paid $8000 for one electricity bill! Mine are usually between $100 and $150 for a two-month period. But then I live alone in a small apartment and don't have lots of energy-sucking appliances. It goes up in the winter when I use a small space heater for chilly nights.


Trust me, we were in complete shock! Our next bill was a little over 6,000 pesos...and I thought that was crazy as well. We do live in a rather large house but we don't use a dryer and we only used the air conditioning unit at night and that was just in one room. I am curious to see what our next bill will be since it's cooler now and we don't use the air at all...nor any fans.


----------



## Isla Verde

dpebbles said:


> Trust me, we were in complete shock! Our next bill was a little over 6,000 pesos...and I thought that was crazy as well. We do live in a rather large house but we don't use a dryer and we only used the air conditioning unit at night and that was just in one room. I am curious to see what our next bill will be since it's cooler now and we don't use the air at all...nor any fans.


Not using the AC should help to lower your bill. Do you use power-saving light bulbs instead of the old-fashioned incandescent ones? Keeping your freezer frost-free could help too.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Electric bill*



dpebbles said:


> hello, I am currently living in Irapuato. I am here with my husband and 5 children. My husband accepted an expat assignment with his company ( he's a manufacturing engineer) We are from Michigan and will be returning once his assignment is up. We've been here a little over 6 months now. It was quite the struggle in the begginning but we are just now starting to feel a little more settled. The biggest problem we face is the language barrier. I didn't know if we'd be able to last the whole two years but here we are doing it. We faced many challenges upon our arrival...we experienced the dreaded stomach viruses and my one year old was stung by a scorpion in our home. Everyone said it was cheap to live here and I'm not finding that to be the case at all. In fact, many things are more expensive here than at home. Especially electricity...one bill alone was over 8,000 pesos! The weather is fabulous though and I'm looking forward to not shoveling snow this winter.


I did the same thing the first winter I lived in Mexicali when there was a very cold couple of weeks. Mine was $4,000 pesos that month. The electric heaters are what caused this. I learned to keep all the doors shut. Keep an oil radiator heater on low [600 watts] in the main part of the house 24 hrs/day and bought efficient 1200 watt ceramics heater for each room and keep them on low [600 watts] turn them off when not in the room and wear clothes to keep warm. Turn the ones off at night, don't open the doors and grin and bear it when you wake up for awhile. I keep the one in the bedroom at night on the 1200 watt setting mid range temp though. [clicks off and on less] My bill is never over $400 to $900 pesos or at worst $1150.00 pesos. 

In the summer I keep the 5 ton AC at 83 to 85 degrees and have fans and keep all the doors closed. In all the bedrooms I have 1 ton ACs and the vent from the 5 ton are closed off. Mexicali is 110 very often and doesn't really cool down below 85 until 2AM so the AC is on 24 hours a day in the main part of the house and when I leave for anytime at all I keep it at 90. This put me in a lower DAD consumption rate and my summer electric bills are around $750 to $950 pesos in mid summer now. If you like 70 degrees all summer you will get huge bills and I know it is much worse at 85 in your house in a humid region [adjust accordingly to compensate, I suggest] than in the desert, 11% to 16% humidity in the daytime usually, dry heat is better for me. It is amazing how your body will adjust after 2 days to the heat ."Don't be afraid to sweat it only takes a minute to shower off a few times a day and refreshing - Mexicali proverb."


----------



## Isla Verde

dpebbles said:


> . . . Everyone said it was cheap to live here and I'm not finding that to be the case at all. In fact, many things are more expensive here than at home. Especially electricity...one bill alone was over 8,000 pesos! . . .


Besides electricity, what else do you find more expensive in Mexico?


----------



## TundraGreen

dpebbles said:


> Trust me, we were in complete shock! Our next bill was a little over 6,000 pesos...and I thought that was crazy as well. We do live in a rather large house but we don't use a dryer and we only used the air conditioning unit at night and that was just in one room. I am curious to see what our next bill will be since it's cooler now and we don't use the air at all...nor any fans.


You also might want to check that you don't have any shorts that are drawing current even when everything is off. You can check it simply by turning everything in the house off and watch to see if the meter is still turning. The size of the house doesn't have any effect unless you are heating and/or cooling it. I have lots of bedrooms and patios and my bill is about $150 every other month. But I only use electricity for the refrigerator, a modem and computer, and a few lights, mostly with compact fluorescent bulbs.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You'll have to continue to conserve for several billing cycles to get out of the high rate structure; maybe a year.
If you look at your bills, you will see various rate structures: Basico, Intermedio and Excediente. You, or previous renters, have blasted through those rates and have lost the federal subsidy. You've also gained an added service fee, along with the DAC rate structure.
If you have a pool or fountain pumps, they are constant consumers & must be managed or eliminated, along with AC and electric heating appliances; even the crockpot.
We pay about 400 pesos every two months. We cook and occasionally heat with propane. Our hot water is a solar system with propane back-up, which is turned off unless we have 3-4 days without sun, which is rare.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Electric bill*



dpebbles said:


> Trust me, we were in complete shock! Our next bill was a little over 6,000 pesos...and I thought that was crazy as well. We do live in a rather large house but we don't use a dryer and we only used the air conditioning unit at night and that was just in one room. I am curious to see what our next bill will be since it's cooler now and we don't use the air at all...nor any fans.



If you don't keep the AC ridiculously cold or your house hot in winter, and don't feel you are using that much electricity maybe your landlord is "leaching" power off of you for other rentals or the neighbors are. I would go the the CFE and tell them what is going on and they will send a technician to check it out. "Leaching" electricity is a huge problem in Mexico.


----------



## JoParsons

*Can't Sleep 9 hours to take off*

OMG!!! I'm so excited . . . Well, I'll sleep well tomorrow night. But right now, I'm just plain crazy . . . Tonight on US soil; next time I come here, I'll be in Mexico.

Woo Hoo!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Retired-Veteran

*Another Neubie, hello all. *

Hello all,
I have been thinking of moving again, I'm 51 and been retired for the past four years. I have lived in at least 7 of the United States (been to all but three). I have lived in two different cities in Germany and lived on two different homesteads in Alaska (for a total of 16 years in Alaska).
I speak English (although I don't spell well at all you will soon see. Please forgive my spelling) and I speak little German. 

I'm single and have no children but I do have two dogs right now. Barney Bear a 245 pound English Mastiff and Brenda Sue a 80 pound Bull Mastiff. My brother has been to Mexico and has told me about the perspective lifestyle one could have down there. 

I feel that I would be a good fit someplace in Mexico but I really don't know where to start.

I know I'm not afraid to move as I have already done that around 25+ times and in my 51 years the longest I have lived in one place was Alaska. 

The coldest was -45 below Zero in my cabin 150 miles south of the Arctic Circle. I can/have built my own house both with and without electric power. and I'm able to live off the land, farm, hunt and make my own clothing.

I currently receive a military Compensation/Pension check of $2,824.00 a month also a once a year check for $616.00 (clothing Allowance) for the rest of my life. It comes from my Military disability/pension payments. I also receive 100% metical free from the V.A. As I am considered 100% disable. (technically 80% Service Connected disabled and 100% unemployable.)

When I turn 65 I will receive another $850+ a month from Social Security and it struck me today very clearly......................................................

"Why am I still living in the United States?" 

I live more comfortable than most even with my brother living with me I am still able to live very well and buy a few toys when I like. Although by California movie star standards or Wall Street I am dirt poor.

But I really am becoming more convinced that I need to move on in life. I really would like to find a wife to share life with and see more of this world before I can no longer get around. 

I am getting the idea that I could live well in Mexico but I really have no idea where to start looking.
I would like to live meager small home & yard in an area that's no hot and not cold perhaps the mountains. Some people have told me about the "San Sebastián" area and by what I can see it looks nice.

I know it would make since to rent and not buy for the ability to move around if wanted. I am not into the party life style or drugs but more into a family sort of life of people and a church sort of setting. Low crime and helpful considerate and giving people to share the rest of my life with. I am very giving but I find that in many places in the States people take advantage of that in a person. I have about give up on finding a place reminding of the south (as in Kentucky, Tennessee) hospitality. Where people smile ask how you ding and mean it. I miss that!

I am very independent meaning able to cook very well, fix most everything and if I can't fix it build a new one so the place I move to does not have to be a city and in fact that's not what I want. About the only requirement is the ability to get back across the border two times a year to see my V.A. doctor. Other than that the V.A. will pay for me to see a doctor in Mexico, for my service connected medical issues. They cover about anything and everything that can go wrong.

Is there anyone that would like to assist me in places to start looking into? Really all I would need for help is even only the name of the area or town and a very short explanations why there. Like nice small rural town low cost of living and so on. 

I also wonder about this...... I have my monthly income that will not change as long as the United States stays above water but how much cash in the bank is advice before moving to Mexico? Boy I could go one with questions but I'm going to do a lot of searching on this site first.

I am very, very internet savvy and can find absolutely anything when pointed in the correct direction. 

As always thank you for any and all help. 

I look forward to exchanging ideas and information with anyone. :ranger:
R.V.


----------



## conklinwh

Expect that you will be buried with all the usual suspects-San Miguel, Lake Chapala, baja, Yucatan but you sound a lot like my friends and I've moved 30+ times.
We live in a "mining ghost" town that had some 50-70,000 people and 300+ mines in 1910 but now about 4000 people and 50 expats. The environment is wonderful and an easy drive to San Luis de la Paz(10min), San Miguel(45min) and Queretaro(45min). I wrote a blog article, "Mineral de Pozos: Magical Tranquility" that discusses how we got here. There is also an article in the latest Travel & Leisure and also a series of previous articles that will pop up if you google Pozos. You could live very, very well in Pozos on your income. This is one of our cooler periods of the year with 70's daytime to 40's night time. We really don't have much of a temperature change throughout the year as nights almost always 50's and rarely 80's except for May just before the cooling winds and showers start.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If easy access to the VA is a major consideration, along with climate, etc., then the Lake Chapala/Guadalajara, Jalisco area might make a good fit. There are flights to San Antonio (A. Murphy VA Hospital) or to the VA center in Houston. Either of those places are also a day and a half drive, by car or also accessible by bus. Chapala has an American Legion, Post #7.


----------



## Retired-Veteran

conklinwh:

So wonderful you replied!  
I found your article on "Mineral de Pozos: Magical Tranquility" and also the article in T&L on Pozos I'm looking forward to reading both in about 5 minutes. My goodness I have been searching apartment and home rentals in Craig's List (I know most prices are inflated) I can't believe the cost of a large home on land for $500 to $700 American. I'm sure that's in many places but not at all what I need. 
I find myself getting excited with the possibilities of what could be once again in my life. Thanks for the tips now I'm off to read.
R.V.

RVGRINGO 
Thanks for the information. I'm gooing to look into the places that you spoke about also.


----------



## FHBOY

RetVet:
Welcome and thank you for your service to our country.

All I can add, because I haven't made the move yet, it keep your mind open, inventory what you are looking that will give you the most satisfaction. Economics aside, and your openess about yours makes me think you can live well in many, many places (some places you can get a 2 BR apartment for $400/month or a house for $500), you will find yourself with descretionary income to live very nicely.

I have a friend, who when I told him I was retiring (and moving to Moexcio) asked me a question that he said can make the difference in my happiness: "What do you want to do when you retire there? If you do not know what you want to do, what you imagine it is going to be may never happen."

I have already come up with at least 6 things I want to do, better, what I want to be able to do. RetVet, amigo, before you decide where, decide what - what is it wherever you land that will make you happy.

Buena Suerte

PS  RV is a one-man Chapala Chamber of Commerce - it doesn't make him wrong, as I have found out!


----------



## Retired-Veteran

FHBOY said:


> RetVet:
> Welcome and thank you for your service to our country.
> 
> All I can add, because I haven't made the move yet, it keep your mind open, inventory what you are looking that will give you the most satisfaction. Economics aside, and your openess about yours makes me think you can live well in many, many places (some places you can get a 2 BR apartment for $400/month or a house for $500), you will find yourself with descretionary income to live very nicely.
> 
> I have a friend, who when I told him I was retiring (and moving to Moexcio) asked me a question that he said can make the difference in my happiness: "What do you want to do when you retire there? If you do not know what you want to do, what you imagine it is going to be may never happen."
> 
> I have already come up with at least 6 things I want to do, better, what I want to be able to do. RetVet, amigo, before you decide where, decide what - what is it wherever you land that will make you happy.
> 
> Buena Suerte
> 
> PS  RV is a one-man Chapala Chamber of Commerce - it doesn't make him wrong, as I have found out!


Thank you for your input (and kind words). You point out some very insightful and thought provoking points. 

"What do you want to do when you retire there? If you do not know what you want to do, what you imagine it is going to be may never happen."

For me I think among the first thing I would like to accomplish (no matter where I live) is to find a companion to share life with. Then .......

I imagine, while I look at photos, read or watch a video, I imagine the same experience related to me living in Germany. As when I lived there so I would like to do in Mexico travel. By foot, car, bus does not matter what way. I am very happy sitting back and becoming emerged in my surroundings and allowing what I see to soak in. 

Perhaps to some that sounds strange. But I feel to try to understand another's' culture a person has to try to understand everything to do with what is going on around you. As in "why is today a special day in Mexico" and then experience it with them.

I think in a nut shell I would just want to experience Mexico, the people, the traditions and the surroundings, travel. 

It does not take much for me to be happy in life. 

A roof over my head, some food and a soda now and then & someone to share it with. 

In Alaska I lived with dirt floors and bathed in the creek for three years before I have pluming in the house. 

I have already started to map out what I need to do as far as selling what needs to be sold, saving what needs to be saved and getting my Passport and Visa. (there is more to my plan but I'll spar ya


----------



## FHBOY

RetVet:
Your ideas seem to strike a chord with me. As ex-pats we will have at least one thing to do when we retire that retirees in the States do not - we will need to learn a new culture, and that to me is very interesting.

My wife and I do have things we want to do. We do want to travel. We are both very into history and archaeology and figure that there is a whole pre-European culture that will take years to learn about. 

[Sidebar - In 1992 the National Gallery in DC had an exhibit called "1492" which showed all the cultures of the world at the time. It opened my eyes to the culture and history of Latin America and I said to myself I need to learn more about that - and retiring to Mexico will help me obtain that goal, up close, personal and at a "non-tourist" pace.]

Oh, RetVet, to date this move in our lives has been almost a year and a half in the planning - and will play out a year and half from now. There is so much to do to get your ducks in a row, and you know, even that is exciting.


----------



## Retired-Veteran

FHBOY said:


> RetVet:
> Your ideas seem to strike a chord with me. As ex-pats we will have at least one thing to do when we retire that retirees in the States do not - we will need to learn a new culture, and that to me is very interesting.
> 
> My wife and I do have things we want to do. We do want to travel. We are both very into history and archaeology and figure that there is a whole pre-European culture that will take years to learn about.
> 
> [Sidebar - In 1992 the National Gallery in DC had an exhibit called "1492" which showed all the cultures of the world at the time. It opened my eyes to the culture and history of Latin America and I said to myself I need to learn more about that - and retiring to Mexico will help me obtain that goal, up close, personal and at a "non-tourist" pace.]
> 
> Oh, RetVet, to date this move in our lives has been almost a year and a half in the planning - and will play out a year and half from now. There is so much to do to get your ducks in a row, and you know, even that is exciting.



Well I just got done ordering two certified copies of my birth certificate. When they get here I then will go and get my passport, that will be done next week. So I guess that I just took my first step in making this happen. Well second step, my first was to contact this board and start reading. 

I have been soaking in every bit of information that I can over the internet from photos, to videos to the cost of renting a house or an apartment. I am floored at what I could be living in! 

I look out my window right now and see my security cameras and my 6 foot fence around my house (to keep the Blood gang bangers away) and know that I pay $1,111.00 a month house payment. When I could rent this out to the military JBLM (Army/Air force Base) is only a very few miles away. This is a military town. 

If I have it my way I'll be gone in a little over a year.


----------



## Isla Verde

Retired-Veteran said:


> I look out my window right now and see my security cameras and my 6 foot fence around my house (to keep the Blood gang bangers away)


Keep in mind that traditional Mexican architecture hides the house behind a much-higher-than-6-foot wall. It's for protection as well as privacy.


----------



## Retired-Veteran

Isla Verde said:


> Keep in mind that traditional Mexican architecture hides the house behind a much-higher-than-6-foot wall. It's for protection as well as privacy.


It still will be a very welcome change. :clap2: One of the biggest change I look for is the lack of Meth cookers.
I truly do hope the area I choose to live does not have a drug problem like this state does. 
I also suspect that I no longer will need my Concealed Pistol permit and I no longer will need to carry a gun in my front yard.

In fact I know that I will not be allowed to own a gun and I'll be very happy with that.


----------



## Isla Verde

Retired-Veteran said:


> It still will be a very welcome change. :clap2: One of the biggest change I look for is the lack of Meth cookers.
> I truly do hope the area I choose to live does not have a drug problem like this state does.
> I also suspect that I no longer will need my Concealed Pistol permit and I no longer will need to carry a gun in my front yard.
> 
> In fact I know that I will not be allowed to own a gun and I'll be very happy with that.


It sounds like almost any place in Mexico you choose for your new home will be more peaceful than where you live now!


----------



## dpebbles

AlanMexicali said:


> If you don't keep the AC ridiculously cold or your house hot in winter, and don't feel you are using that much electricity maybe your landlord is "leaching" power off of you for other rentals or the neighbors are. I would go the the CFE and tell them what is going on and they will send a technician to check it out. "Leaching" electricity is a huge problem in Mexico.


What is leaching? If our next bill is still outrageous I'm pretty sure something fishy is going on.


----------



## dpebbles

Isla Verde said:


> Besides electricity, what else do you find more expensive in Mexico?


childrens clothing, adults clothing...anything named brand is higher priced than the states. Nikes or Puma tennis shoes...holy smokes the prices are crazy! Electronics, video games....crazy expensive here. Toys are unreal high here...with 5 kids it's insanely expensive. Groceries I find are more expensive too...now I guess if you were shopping in the markets the prices would be better but unfortunately we like what we like and are forced to pay ridiculous prices for our favorite imported american foods. Even coke is crazy expensive here. In the states a 24pack goes on sale for $6 occasionally, here we pay 178 pesos for the same 24 pack at sams. I am not finding it cheap here at all. My neighbor a few houses down (her husband is also here on an expat assignment with his company) says the same thing...in fact she warned me of how expensive it is the first week we were here. 
The only thing I have found cheaper is the dental work. My son is getting his braces done here for $1600 vs the $7,000 they wanted in the states.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Leaching electricity*



dpebbles said:


> What is leaching? If our next bill is still outrageous I'm pretty sure something fishy is going on.


The line after your electric meter might have been dug up and someone connected wires to this active line and ran them to another residence or in your case does your landlord have apartments or casitas or commercial rentals beside or in front of your house? A neighbor could have also done this.


----------



## dpebbles

AlanMexicali said:


> The line after your electric meter might have been dug up and someone connected wires to this active line and ran them to another residence or in your case does your landlord have apartments or casitas or commercial rentals beside or in front of your house? A neighbor could have also done this.


We live in a really nice area, on the golf course. I would hope none of the neighbors here would be the type to do such a thing. I am not sure of the landlord as we have never met...we go through a real estate person for everything. I guess we will just have to wait and see what our next bill looks like and go from there. We were warned that electricity is high here, I just didn't realize we would pay this much!


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Buying habits*



dpebbles said:


> childrens clothing, adults clothing...anything named brand is higher priced than the states. Nikes or Puma tennis shoes...holy smokes the prices are crazy! Electronics, video games....crazy expensive here. Toys are unreal high here...with 5 kids it's insanely expensive. Groceries I find are more expensive too...now I guess if you were shopping in the markets the prices would be better but unfortunately we like what we like and are forced to pay ridiculous prices for our favorite imported american foods. Even coke is crazy expensive here. In the states a 24pack goes on sale for $6 occasionally, here we pay 178 pesos for the same 24 pack at sams. I am not finding it cheap here at all. My neighbor a few houses down (her husband is also here on an expat assignment with his company) says the same thing...in fact she warned me of how expensive it is the first week we were here.
> The only thing I have found cheaper is the dental work. My son is getting his braces done here for $1600 vs the $7,000 they wanted in the states.


I feel you have sunk in the quagmire of trying to duplicate your US lifestyle while living in Mexico and are feeling the results financially. Coca Cola is 1/2 the price of the US at OXXOs etc. if buy singles the 1 liter is $11.50 pesos, in the US it costs S1.79 + CVR = tax = $2.00. Stop using cans, sales are rare on some items. When calculating prices to the US the 10% sales tax should be added on non food items. Including restaurants and food to go add mentally 10%. Gas here is about $2.85 a gallon, not $4.00/gal. Liters are more than a quart and kilos are 2.2 pounds. Imported or franchised American brands cost more. Check out Mexican brands, they are 1/3 cheaper, ex. snack foods like potato chips, find a local brand that tastes good. Sabritos and most the others type bagged snack foods are owned by Pepsico [Pepsi and Frito Lay are the same company as is Quaker, Gamesa and a dozen others]. Modelo group owns most of the beer companies which is owned by Budweiser which is owned by a European conglomerate. try Tecate, it is on sale or Indio beer etc.

If you like salted roasted peanuts don't buy Sabritas buy a local brand for 1/2 the price, etc.

Most things that you will find that have American brand names as far as household goods, cleaning supplies are the same price retail or less, clothes etc. will be sold at full manufactures list price, do not expect even Costco to have them on sale as the manufactures probably do not offer retailers deals, as in the Pepsi and Coca Cola incident where the supermarkets for the sale get it much cheaper, those days are over for you now. Food stores do not have dozen of loss leaders to get you in there, I would suspect. American international companies are reaping larger profits from Mexico compared to the US because of the cost of production, storage and transportation is roughly 1/2 of the US. Many have Mexican partners, some do not. Quality toys, clothes and other things do cost more and rarely, if ever, are on sale. The best thing to think is well here I am in Mexico and when I need quality it is like going to Norstroms or Macys with nothing on sale, full bore retail. That include mattresses, refrigerators, even though they may be made in Mexico, latest Nikes and Osh my Gosh. 

I know you have to like the price of the yogurt, it costs a lot in the US now and possibly some other things you have found. The good meat cuts are now in the US around $18.00 US per kilo. poterhouse, ribeye, New York etc. so when you see it for $200.00 pesos/kilo it is not expensive. I know it is hard to calculate grams, kilos, etc. and no tax into things but you will get used to it. Sandwich ham here is say $120.00/kilo and now in the US about $6.99 a pound, not on sale. That is $150.00 pesos in the US.


----------



## pappabee

dpebbles said:


> childrens clothing, adults clothing...anything named brand is higher priced than the states. Nikes or Puma tennis shoes...holy smokes the prices are crazy! Electronics, video games....crazy expensive here. Toys are unreal high here...with 5 kids it's insanely expensive. Groceries I find are more expensive too...now I guess if you were shopping in the markets the prices would be better but unfortunately we like what we like and are forced to pay ridiculous prices for our favorite imported american foods. Even coke is crazy expensive here. In the states a 24pack goes on sale for $6 occasionally, here we pay 178 pesos for the same 24 pack at sams. I am not finding it cheap here at all. My neighbor a few houses down (her husband is also here on an expat assignment with his company) says the same thing...in fact she warned me of how expensive it is the first week we were here.
> The only thing I have found cheaper is the dental work. My son is getting his braces done here for $1600 vs the $7,000 they wanted in the states.


One of the advantages or disadvantages of moving to Mexico is that the local food is much less expensive and helps you create a much better diet. Much more fruit and vegetables, more chicken and fish, much less meat. If you thought that when you move to Mexico you would be able to eat the same as in the States you were wrong. You can purchase some of the same foods here but you must pay the price. Just think, Mexico raises it's own food so why should they make it easy to import it from somewhere else. Mexico tries very hard to help it's own economy. I can buy a dozen eggs at Walmart for 28 pesos and the same dozen eggs at the local grocer for 14.5 pesos. Oh, as far as the Coke goes, have you noticed that it's not the same as in the states? Also, most stores in Mexico do not use "loss leader" items (items that are sold for cost or below cost in order to get customers into the store). Colas are one the the biggest "loss leader" items used in American advertising. 

If you insist on "liking what you like" and not trying the local brands, then you must pay the price. You have found that the dental services are less. And when you have to try the medical you'll also be surprised. A doctor visit at 200 pesos and the doctor actually talks to you. A service call to repair a stove at 200 pesos and they fix it the first time. 4 hours of maid service for 160 pesos and they work the entire time, no breaks. 

I'm sorry but if you insist on living like you are in "Little America" then it will cost you. Doing the same thing in almost any other country in the world would have the same effect. Learning to live within the environment of the country will not only save you money and, quite possibly, help teach your children the beauty of the country and the people.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Cold cold nights*



dpebbles said:


> We live in a really nice area, on the golf course. I would hope none of the neighbors here would be the type to do such a thing. I am not sure of the landlord as we have never met...we go through a real estate person for everything. I guess we will just have to wait and see what our next bill looks like and go from there. We were warned that electricity is high here, I just didn't realize we would pay this much!


If the house is that large be prepared for even more and even bigger bills if there is a cold snap, not to mention when there is not. It gets cold there at night normally sometimes. I think last winter or the winter before it almost froze a few times at night.


----------



## dpebbles

pappabee said:


> One of the advantages or disadvantages of moving to Mexico is that the local food is much less expensive and helps you create a much better diet. Much more fruit and vegetables, more chicken and fish, much less meat. If you thought that when you move to Mexico you would be able to eat the same as in the States you were wrong. You can purchase some of the same foods here but you must pay the price. Just think, Mexico raises it's own food so why should they make it easy to import it from somewhere else. Mexico tries very hard to help it's own economy. I can buy a dozen eggs at Walmart for 28 pesos and the same dozen eggs at the local grocer for 14.5 pesos. Oh, as far as the Coke goes, have you noticed that it's not the same as in the states? Also, most stores in Mexico do not use "loss leader" items (items that are sold for cost or below cost in order to get customers into the store). Colas are one the the biggest "loss leader" items used in American advertising.
> 
> If you insist on "liking what you like" and not trying the local brands, then you must pay the price. You have found that the dental services are less. And when you have to try the medical you'll also be surprised. A doctor visit at 200 pesos and the doctor actually talks to you. A service call to repair a stove at 200 pesos and they fix it the first time. 4 hours of maid service for 160 pesos and they work the entire time, no breaks.
> 
> I'm sorry but if you insist on living like you are in "Little America" then it will cost you. Doing the same thing in almost any other country in the world would have the same effect. Learning to live within the environment of the country will not only save you money and, quite possibly, help teach your children the beauty of the country and the people.


Yes, I agree with you. The problem is that we are still living as Americans. We have slowly started trying new things. It's just taking us some time to get the swing of things in a new culture. This is the fist time we have ever even left the states. 
It was very hard when we first moved here. I will admit, I hated it. We moved here scared of everything from the food to the cartel. All we heard were horror stories about Mexico. In fact, even though the company provides us with 2 vehicles...I wouldn't even drive mine for like the first two months I lived here. I was petrified. Well, that got old fast and I had to put my big girl panties on and get in the car. I laugh about it because now I drive and feel no fear...ok some fear because driving down here is quit the experience. We wanted to visit the beach but heard so many bad stories about driving long distances...finally my husband said to heck with it, let's do this...and we drove the 5 hours to Ixtapa. It was one of the best trips I've ever experienced!! The drive was beautiful and our resort was so insanely fun for the whole family. 
We go to Leon and Guanajuato on the weekends and really enjoy it. Leon has amazing shoe shopping...it's a woman's shoe heaven! and my children love Guanajuato. 
My father is mexican but growing up he never spoke spanish around me, not sure why. I could kick him for it now because living here and being fluent in spanish would certainly make things easier and cheaper.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

You are beginning to get the hang of thing, eh. It all takes time. I suggest that you throw oout the words "should and Supposed to be" from yoou vocabulary. They will not help you move on to new things and try new adventures. If you read teh forum long enough you will find that fmost of us do not have bad experiences. We don´t go looking for them. 
Most people find tht in time they ajust to every situation. And ith Spanish in your language bag you will begin to love this country as your own.
I do.


----------



## Detailman

AlanMexicali said:


> If the house is that large be prepared for even more and even bigger bills if there is a cold snap, not to mention when there is not. It gets cold there at night normally sometimes. I think last winter or the winter before it almost froze a few times at night.


You could be using far more hydro than you anticipate but I would not entirely discount someone else tapping into your hydro lines. Being involved with commercial shopping centres in the Vancouver and Vancouver Island areas I have seen this happen a few times. When a new tenant has moved in and made renovations, their electricians - on their instructions or otherwise - have tapped into the adjacent tenants service and property managment did not catch the changes in usage as they should have. One I remember was increased usage for a Midas Muffler shop, who complained bitterly, and it was several years until it was proven that the laundromat next door had tapped into their service. Never be surprised at anything. If everything checks out OK, then you simply have to adjust your usage in a different country.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Leaching electricity*



Detailman said:


> You could be using far more hydro than you anticipate but I would not entirely discount someone else tapping into your hydro lines. Being involved with commercial shopping centres in the Vancouver and Vancouver Island areas I have seen this happen a few times. When a new tenant has moved in and made renovations, their electricians - on their instructions or otherwise - have tapped into the adjacent tenants service and property managment did not catch the changes in usage as they should have. One I remember was increased usage for a Midas Muffler shop, who complained bitterly, and it was several years until it was proven that the laundromat next door had tapped into their service. Never be surprised at anything. If everything checks out OK, then you simply have to adjust your usage in a different country.


These huge electric bills like this person is talking about with her usage habits to me seems very odd. The Federal Govt. nationalized kilowatt per hour rates are no were near what they are in San Diego county. Here if you want to buy your own transformer for any business and maintain it your rate is 1/2 the cost.


----------



## TundraGreen

AlanMexicali said:


> These huge electric bills like this person is talking about with her usage habits to me seems very odd. The Federal Govt. nationalized kilowatt per hour rates are no were near what they are in San Diego county. Here if you want to buy your own transformer for any business and maintain it your rate is 1/2 the cost.


Probably not relevant, but I have a friend who was getting electrical bills that ran up to about 1500 pesos. Upon investigation it turned out that he had been giving the money to pay them to one of his roommates. But the roommate had not been paying them, so the balance was just accumulating.


----------



## dmhaun

Hola, We all seem to love our Mexican neighbors to the south. My favorite area is the Colonial Highlands in central Mexico. I am an artist and must travel to the states for awhile and need a convenient area. Michoacan is perfect for me. 
You might consider the Lake Patzcuaro and Morelia area. It is a safe, magical area of Mexico. It's in the same mountain range as San Miguel de Allende, but further south and about 1,000 feet higher. 
Lake Patzcuaro seems to be in the middle of everything: Mexico City is about 200 miles to the east; Guadalajara is about 200 miles to the west; the ocean beaches are about 200 miles to the south; and San Miguel is about 200 miles to the north. 
The Texas border is about 750 miles north, with 4-lane cuotas (highways) all the way. Driving is fun, bus transportation is easy and flying is fast. 
The capital, Morelia, is about 30 miles from the Lake and has an International airport, Costco, Sears, Office Depot, Auto Zone, Starbucks and superb medical facilities. But I prefer Lake Patzcuaro. 
Morelia is one of the cultural capitals of Mexico. Don’t miss the Candy Museum. Our recent Film Festival was superb and the Music Festival was not to be missed. The Salsa Dance Festival was last month and the Jazz Festival was last week. There is always something to do. 
Lake Patzcuaro, at 7,200 feet, has the ideal climate, with winter high temperatures in the 70’s and summer highs in the 80’s. Spring is delightful and the Easter Craft Festival in Uruapan is superb. 
Summer brings short, afternoon rains, turning everything green. In the Fall, everything green, turns into vistas of colorful, blooming flowers. Enjoy celebrating one of the best Days of the Dead in Mexico. Winter brings perfectly clear, sunny days, needing a hat and short sleeves. Evenings are crisp and winter nights require snuggling with a blanket. Winter temps seldom drop into the forties. Leave your snow shovel at home. You might like it around Lake Patzcuaro. 
Feliz viaje, David 

PS If you are interested in Morelia, Patzcuaro and the Lake, I suggest you join the Yahoo group, the Michoacan Net. 

The Michoacan Net
Supporting the Arts in Michoacan
Michoacan_net : The Michoacan Net 



Retired-Veteran said:


> Hello all,
> I have been thinking of moving again, I'm 51 and been retired for the past four years. I have lived in at least 7 of the United States (been to all but three). I have lived in two different cities in Germany and lived on two different homesteads in Alaska (for a total of 16 years in Alaska).
> I speak English (although I don't spell well at all you will soon see. Please forgive my spelling) and I speak little German.
> 
> I'm single and have no children but I do have two dogs right now. Barney Bear a 245 pound English Mastiff and Brenda Sue a 80 pound Bull Mastiff. My brother has been to Mexico and has told me about the perspective lifestyle one could have down there.
> 
> I feel that I would be a good fit someplace in Mexico but I really don't know where to start.
> 
> I know I'm not afraid to move as I have already done that around 25+ times and in my 51 years the longest I have lived in one place was Alaska.
> 
> The coldest was -45 below Zero in my cabin 150 miles south of the Arctic Circle. I can/have built my own house both with and without electric power. and I'm able to live off the land, farm, hunt and make my own clothing.
> 
> I currently receive a military Compensation/Pension check of $2,824.00 a month also a once a year check for $616.00 (clothing Allowance) for the rest of my life. It comes from my Military disability/pension payments. I also receive 100% metical free from the V.A. As I am considered 100% disable. (technically 80% Service Connected disabled and 100% unemployable.)
> 
> When I turn 65 I will receive another $850+ a month from Social Security and it struck me today very clearly......................................................
> 
> "Why am I still living in the United States?"
> 
> I live more comfortable than most even with my brother living with me I am still able to live very well and buy a few toys when I like. Although by California movie star standards or Wall Street I am dirt poor.
> 
> But I really am becoming more convinced that I need to move on in life. I really would like to find a wife to share life with and see more of this world before I can no longer get around.
> 
> I am getting the idea that I could live well in Mexico but I really have no idea where to start looking.
> I would like to live meager small home & yard in an area that's no hot and not cold perhaps the mountains. Some people have told me about the "San Sebastián" area and by what I can see it looks nice.
> 
> I know it would make since to rent and not buy for the ability to move around if wanted. I am not into the party life style or drugs but more into a family sort of life of people and a church sort of setting. Low crime and helpful considerate and giving people to share the rest of my life with. I am very giving but I find that in many places in the States people take advantage of that in a person. I have about give up on finding a place reminding of the south (as in Kentucky, Tennessee) hospitality. Where people smile ask how you ding and mean it. I miss that!
> 
> I am very independent meaning able to cook very well, fix most everything and if I can't fix it build a new one so the place I move to does not have to be a city and in fact that's not what I want. About the only requirement is the ability to get back across the border two times a year to see my V.A. doctor. Other than that the V.A. will pay for me to see a doctor in Mexico, for my service connected medical issues. They cover about anything and everything that can go wrong.
> 
> Is there anyone that would like to assist me in places to start looking into? Really all I would need for help is even only the name of the area or town and a very short explanations why there. Like nice small rural town low cost of living and so on.
> 
> I also wonder about this...... I have my monthly income that will not change as long as the United States stays above water but how much cash in the bank is advice before moving to Mexico? Boy I could go one with questions but I'm going to do a lot of searching on this site first.
> 
> I am very, very internet savvy and can find absolutely anything when pointed in the correct direction.
> 
> As always thank you for any and all help.
> 
> I look forward to exchanging ideas and information with anyone. :ranger:
> R.V.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Cfe*



TundraGreen said:


> Probably not relevant, but I have a friend who was getting electrical bills that ran up to about 1500 pesos. Upon investigation it turned out that he had been giving the money to pay them to one of his roommates. But the roommate had not been paying them, so the balance was just accumulating.


We had a problem with late CFE bills in Baja 2 years ago and beyond. If your due date exceeded 10 days they put in a cutoff request and within about 4 days or so more you had the dreaded red ring on your meter and no luz. Before that time I would often not pay except when I felt like it and would see 2 months accumulation on the bill and then waltz over to pay. After being cut off a couple of times I asked why. The woman at the CFE said Baja had not signed their contract with CFE for a couple of years because of some dispute and this was what the CFE demanded as their policy now in Baja. Don't you love the policies they come up with at times?

A four year battle is or was ragging between the Federal Govt's and the State Govt's teacher unions were the teachers still wanting to remain in the state's union would get only about 4 hours a day work and those in the more powerful federal union would usually depending on the school about 8 hours work a day. This included a few times when the state union marched to the border crossing and blocked cars from passing to the US. Before that time the state teachers union had many more members and their pay rate was higher than the federal union's members. All the public schools in Baja are either state or federally funded which still doesn't make sense to me. Both state and federal union teachers can work in either funded school except the special ed. schools which are federal in Baja, I think. Baja special ed school system has their own jet in TJ to transport students and staff around. My buddy from TJ father was an inspector and trustee for the huge suburb of Otay Mesa in TJ for special ed. in Baja before he retired. It sounds like a kind of govt. bureaucracy mini empire building we used to see in Canada in the seventies where the masses suffered at times.


----------



## terrybahena

I know this is not a reply but I wanted to post this question, I think I messed up and not sure where it went ha ha so I'm putting it here..
So my husband has been in the US for about 30 years but is a Mexican citizen. When we move to Guerrero will I be able to automatically become a Mexican citizen because we're married? It is my intention to live the rest of my life in Mexico, but I'm reading alot about having to prove I have money and/or income, which I do....just wondering what applies to me...


----------



## terrybahena

*new question...*

I know this is not a reply but I wanted to post this question, I think I messed up and not sure where it went ha ha so I'm putting it here..
So my husband has been in the US for about 30 years but is a Mexican citizen. When we move to Guerrero will I be able to automatically become a Mexican citizen because we're married? It is my intention to live the rest of my life in Mexico, but I'm reading alot about having to prove I have money and/or income, which I do....just wondering what applies to me...


----------



## RVGRINGO

You will have to get a visa to reside in Mexico; now an Inmigrante familial visa and soon to be renamed a Tarjeta de Residencia. After two years on that visa, you may be able to apply for citizenship via naturalization.


----------



## AE86

Hello-

My name is Joe and hail from southern CA. I am in my 20s and I'm currently in the process of relocating to Mexico City for a second time. I originally came to MX city in 2007 for work and lived here until 2010. My first stay here was on an fm3 but now I am considering becoming a citizen. I have an automotive background and I'm currently looking for work. I have a few interests and hobbies such as: traveling, cooking, music, football (both kinds lol) but have a deep love for cars. I have been lurking on this forum for some time and finally decided to join. I noticed that many of the expats in Mexico have many years living in this country. I would appreciate any advice or info that any of you may have for a fairly new comer like myself. I look forward to hopefully getting to know some of you and sharing what I know about the amazing city of Mexico. 

P.S.

Any car nuts, gear heads, auto enthusiast in here? I'm looking to continue my auto hobby and would like to get to know anyone with a passion for cars. 

Saludos!


----------



## Mexicodrifter

Welcome to the Forum, Joe. I live in Ixtapaluca, just east of D.F, with my wife. I am too old to work on cars, anymore, but love to look. I ride a Yamaha Siverado 1100cc motorcycle for pleasure all over Mexico. I have 19 states now under my belt and looking foe more.
Have fun here and ejoy the experiences of everyone.


----------



## TundraGreen

AE86 said:


> ...
> Any car nuts, gear heads, auto enthusiast in here? I'm looking to continue my auto hobby and would like to get to know anyone with a passion for cars. ...


Hello Joe,

I have enjoyed driving, riding, repairing, rebuilding, repainting cars and motorcycles most of my life. However, at this point, I don't need one for any practical purpose and don't own any.


----------



## FHBOY

TundraGreen said:


> Hello Joe,
> 
> I have enjoyed driving, riding, repairing, rebuilding, repainting cars and motorcycles most of my life. However, at this point, I don't need one for any practical purpose and don't own any.


Tundra: You live in the area we are planning on moving to and you don't own a car. How do you get around for shopping, dining, do you do any traveling around the country, etc? What about emergencies? You must use taxis and buses, are they economical and readily available and dependable? Being NOB I don't know (well yes if I lived in Manhattan I'd understand) how you can get along without wheels.


----------



## BA2DF

Moving to the DF from Buenos Aires at the end of this year. Could any of you recommend fun neighborhoods with nightlife, coffee shops and restaurants. Good walkability and metro access are key. I've heard Roma Norte and Condesa are good ones. Thanks and looking forward to meeting some of you!


----------



## Isla Verde

BA2DF said:


> Moving to the DF from Buenos Aires at the end of this year. Could any of you recommend fun neighborhoods with nightlife, coffee shops and restaurants. Good walkability and metro access are key. I've heard Roma Norte and Condesa are good ones. Thanks and looking forward to meeting some of you!


Both Roma Norte and Condesa might fit the bill for you, but unless you will be rolling in pesos when you get, the rents in Condesa are likely to be out of your price range.


----------



## jperry

Hi, my name is Jody, I am from Vancouver Canada and living in Guadalajara. I have been here for about 4 months in GDL, before that I lived in Culiacán for 1 year. I moved here for someone that i had met in Vancouver. It has worked out well.
I love Mexico,the culture, the friendly people and the weather. I am still learning Spanish but can get by on basic conversation.
I am fortunate to be able to work remotely from home as an administrator for a Canadian company.
I live near the downtown, walking distance to everything. I love all the things you can do and see here, I am always discovering something new. 
I recently bought a motorcycle to be able to tour around the city. Its a great way to see Guadalajara, just have to be very mindful of other drivers and always keep your eyes on the road. 
I love meeting new people, so if anyone would like to meet have a coffee or a beer and chat, Send me a message. 

Jody


----------



## cary2some

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hi everyone,
My wife and I are just beginning to research the possibility of moving out of the U.S. We have been working snow birds for the last ten years. We live in northern Colorado when we are not somewhere else.
We are thinking that an extended stay in Mexico would give us some idea of just how serious we are about being expats. Mexico is our first choice, but we are open minded and are always up for a new adventure.
Can anyone give some advice about how we get started? We won't be making any move until fall 2012. Till then we want to do all of our research and make informed decisions. 

Look forward to hearing back,
Lucky Cary


----------



## RVGRINGO

I hope that all of the young folks with plans to move to Mexico realize that there are immigration requirements, and that they can't just go to Mexico and look for work.
Mexico protects its workers and foreigners must have visas with working permission. It isn't easy to get and may be impossible without unique skills, not readily available in Mexico.
By the way, I just had an auto mechanic work for an entire day for the equivalent of $23 USD. He was one of the best around, too. Can you live on those kind of wages?


----------



## cary2some

RVGRINGO said:


> I hope that all of the young folks with plans to move to Mexico realize that there are immigration requirements, and that they can't just go to Mexico and look for work.
> Mexico protects its workers and foreigners must have visas with working permission. It isn't easy to get and may be impossible without unique skills, not readily available in Mexico.
> By the way, I just had an auto mechanic work for an entire day for the equivalent of $23 USD. He was one of the best around, too. Can you live on those kind of wages?


NOPE, Don't plan on working after I move to Mexico. If I have to work why go to Mexico!! 
Lucky


----------



## FHBOY

*Research*

We have been researching our move (Q1-2013) for well over a year. This is a good place to start. The accumulated experience here can help you know at least what questions to ask.

Our local newspaper gave Mexico the #2 rating for retirement, after Ecuador. According to the article the COL is 40% less than the US. If it is good for retirees, must be good for a lot of others.


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> We have been researching our move (Q1-2013) for well over a year. This is a good place to start. The accumulated experience here can help you know at least what questions to ask.
> 
> Our local newspaper gave Mexico the #2 rating for retirement, after Ecuador. According to the article the COL is 40% less than the US. If it is good for retirees, must be good for a lot of others.


I wonder how Ecuador beat out Mexico for the number one spot. What criteria were used?


----------



## Mommycallaway

*Introduction*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will



Hola! I am a 51 yr old widow, mother of 3 children who are 16 yod, 14 yos, 10yod. I have a sister-in-law who moved to Guantajuara Mexico 4 months ago. I am living in Scottsdale, AZ. I would like to live more frugally, stretch the money I have, be able to be a stay-at-home mom so am researching being an expat, maybe in Mexico. Also looking at other countries but not sure which ones are inexpensive enough. Really looking forward to learning more on this forum. Thank you!


----------



## MissMiami

Mommycallaway said:


> Hola! I am a 51 yr old widow, mother of 3 children who are 16 yod, 14 yos, 10yod. I have a sister-in-law who moved to Guantajuara Mexico 4 months ago. I am living in Scottsdale, AZ. I would like to live more frugally, stretch the money I have, be able to be a stay-at-home mom so am researching being an expat, maybe in Mexico. Also looking at other countries but not sure which ones are inexpensive enough. Really looking forward to learning more on this forum. Thank you!


Welcome to this site. I am in the "Research Phase" also & have found much valuable info here. Search the archives & don't be surprised when you realize an hour has quickly passed, while you were totally engrossed in following a thread. Several members here also have Blogs, so try to pace yourself


----------



## Mommycallaway

*Hello!*



MissMiami said:


> Welcome to this site. I am in the "Research Phase" also & have found much valuable info here. Search the archives & don't be surprised when you realize an hour has quickly passed, while you were totally engrossed in following a thread. Several members here also have Blogs, so try to pace yourself


Thank you, Miss Miami, for your reply. This is a brand new idea for me. I am looking for more information on moving with school aged kids. Subjects such as: where will they go to school? Or homeschooling? Where/when will they make friends? Is it selfish of me to want to be an expat and remove my kids from their lives here in the Us? Or will this be one of the best things that ever happened to them? I have three children: 16 yod who will be entering college this coming fall, probably in the US, 14 yos, and 10yod.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Are your children Spanish speakers, fluent enough to attend school in Mexico? Even the "bilingual" schools can't serve a student who is 'monolingual'. That said, the environment for raising children is wonderful in Mexico, if it isn't already too late for yours, at their ages. University admissions here are competitive. Home schooling is an option, if you are a qualified teacher, but obtaining English materials might make it difficult and expensive. Private 'bilingual' schooling is the other alternative, if you can afford the tuition.
For visas, you will need to meet the financial qualification for yourself and 50% of that amount for each child in provable monthly income from outside of Mexico.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Mommycallaway

RVGRINGO said:


> Are your children Spanish speakers, fluent enough to attend school in Mexico? Even the "bilingual" schools can't serve a student who is 'monolingual'. That said, the environment for raising children is wonderful in Mexico, if it isn't already too late for yours, at their ages. University admissions here are competitive. Home schooling is an option, if you are a qualified teacher, but obtaining English materials might make it difficult and expensive. Private 'bilingual' schooling is the other alternative, if you can afford the tuition.
> For visas, you will need to meet the financial qualification for yourself and 50% of that amount for each child in provable monthly income from outside of Mexico.
> Hope that helps.


No, my children only know a small amount of Spanish. I have homeschooled them for most of their lives. I will research bilingual private school. Thank you so much for your information!


----------



## FHBOY

*Ecuador? Well That's Why They Make Chocolate Ice Cream*



Isla Verde said:


> I wonder how Ecuador beat out Mexico for the number one spot. What criteria were used?


This is part of the article from the Chicago Trib - Link: 

The World?s Best Retirement Haven in 2011 – International Living - Since 1979


*Golden sunsets*
Top 5 countries for Americans to retire abroad
October 11, 2011|InternationalLiving.com

Editor's note: As it has for more than 30 years, International Living magazine rated the top foreign countries for American retirees. And frankly, the economy being what it is, maybe young people looking for a big change might want to consider these too. Here are the top five.

The countries are rated in categories such as real estate prices, cost of living, culture, health care, special benefits for retirees, infrastructure, safety/stability and climate.

No matter where you choose, the good news is that it's a lot easier to go abroad today than it was even just 20 years ago. Easier to get there (and get around). Easier to keep in touch. Easier to find the goods and services you're used to.

No. 1: Ecuador

Ecuador tops this year's Global Retirement Index. To rank our winners this year, we analyzed 37 critical data points, and Ecuador won for the third year in a row.

Flowers bloom everywhere, and not one but four rushing rivers bubble over rocks to feed the lush vegetation. In Ecuador, nature is ever present. And you can enjoy it fully in the city of Cuenca.

The colonial churches, grand mansions, shady parks and fountain-anchored plazas have earned Cuenca worldwide recognition for its beauty. A mild climate makes for comfortable living year round. Average daily temperatures reach into the 70s, and the nights are cool and fresh. And Ecuador is one of the most affordable countries in the world. You can rent a furnished, two-bed apartment in a historic center for $220 month, or buy a large condo for $66,000. You can live well for $600 a month and like royalty for double that.

For retirees, colonial Cuenca is Ecuador's most attractive city. The third-largest in the country, it offers the relaxed pace of a smaller town with the first-class amenities and the health care of a bigger one. But Cuenca is not the only option in Ecuador. This is a country with something for everyone: beaches, rural highlands and colonial cities.

"No matter where you choose to live in Ecuador, there is no better place on earth to discover the simple abundance of health, tranquillity, adventure and beauty," said expat Patricia Farmer. "We chose Bahia de Caraquez on the coast. … There are plenty of amenities, including a hospital, restaurants and frequent expat get-togethers."

Farmer and her husband, Ron, arrived at their new beachfront home in February. "We knew no one. And yet we immediately felt at home," she said. "Living in Southern California, we were spoiled by the warm climate and beautiful beaches. Retirement would — or should — have given us time to enjoy all that more fully. And yet we had no realistic chance of retiring anywhere near a beach in California.

"Looking back now, we're glad we needed to look elsewhere to fulfill our retirement dreams."

Because Ecuador's official currency is the U.S. dollar, you have no problems determining the cost of goods or services. And health care in Ecuador is cheap. An appointment with a doctor averages $25 (without insurance). Cheap insurance is available even for people older than 65.

Ecuador's senior-citizen discount program is intended to help its own citizens, but the country's constitution guarantees foreign residents the same rights and benefits as citizens. Among them are 50 percent off public and private transportation within the country.

No. 2: Mexico

Mexico is rich in romance, as the 1 million-plus U.S. and Canadian expats who live there will tell you (despite unrelenting bad publicity due to drug violence in some areas). But expats don't live by romance alone. Fortunately, Mexico also provides solid, modern-day comforts and conveniences.

Likewise, health care is very much 21st century, with first-rate hospitals, clinics and medical staff. (Don't speak Spanish? Many doctors, especially in private clinics, speak English.) And the bill will likely run you half or less of what you would pay at home.

In fact, life in Mexico can cost 40 percent less than what you would pay in the U.S. for a similar lifestyle -(more-see link)


----------



## tezalan47

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hi my name is Terry , I live in Valencia Spain & speak ( SPANGLIS) & am planing to move ( retire ) to ENSENADA , Baja california , next year (2012) , All the information I seem to be able to get is in DOLAR or USA , does any one have more information on moving from europe to Mexico ???? Also what are the areas to AVOID in buying a hoise in ENDENADA. I have found VERY usefull all the web sites avaiable but would like a more PERSONAL idea , from anyone who lives in this area. Thanks very much


----------



## bajaarmored

*Hola Group*

My name is Chris. I live in Rosarito, Mexico. Both myself and my wife moved here over a year ago. We got tired of life in Kansas City and decided to move here. We LOVE it here. I work for Texas Armoring Corporation. I sell armored vehicles throughout Mexico. I love my job and life in general in Mexico.


----------



## bajaarmored

*Ensenada*



tezalan47 said:


> Hi my name is Terry , I live in Valencia Spain & speak ( SPANGLIS) & am planing to move ( retire ) to ENSENADA , Baja california , next year (2012) , All the information I seem to be able to get is in DOLAR or USA , does any one have more information on moving from europe to Mexico ???? Also what are the areas to AVOID in buying a hoise in ENDENADA. I have found VERY usefull all the web sites avaiable but would like a more PERSONAL idea , from anyone who lives in this area. Thanks very much


Hey Terry. I live North of Ensenada in Rosarito. Like you, Before I moved I really wanted to find a place online before we moved. Please take my advvice. Find a hotel for a couple of weeks and find a place here yourself. Most places are not online. In fact, only the most expensive places being listed by realtors are online. If you need to, rent a place for a couple of months and use the time to find your perfect home.It will save you a lot of trouble. Most areas of Ensenada are ok. Do you want to live in a walled off gated compound or in the city? We felt safer in a "compound" at first but now we live in a the city. If you must find a place first try using the Baja123 website. If you need more help PM me.


----------



## Mommycallaway

*Welcome!*

Welcome to Expat Forum, Chris! It's wonderful that you are able to love the job you have in Mexico! 

Do you like the weather of Rosarito? Have you had any earthquakes since you have been there? 



bajaarmored said:


> My name is Chris. I live in Rosarito, Mexico. Both myself and my wife moved here over a year ago. We got tired of life in Kansas City and decided to move here. We LOVE it here. I work for Texas Armoring Corporation. I sell armored vehicles throughout Mexico. I love my job and life in general in Mexico.


----------



## bajaarmored

Mommycallaway said:


> Welcome to Expat Forum, Chris! It's wonderful that you are able to love the job you have in Mexico!
> 
> Do you like the weather of Rosarito? Have you had any earthquakes since you have been there?


We love the weather here. I am from Kansas City and lived in Denver for 5 years. The worst weather we get here is a cloudy 55 degree day. Sometimes it actually rains. We are always taken aback by the rain. No, we haven't had an earthquake yet. We did pass on moving into a beachfront condo building after we noticed that an identical building next door slid off into the ocean during a previous earthquake.


----------



## tezalan47

bajaarmored said:


> Hey Terry. I live North of Ensenada in Rosarito. Like you, Before I moved I really wanted to find a place online before we moved. Please take my advvice. Find a hotel for a couple of weeks and find a place here yourself. Most places are not online. In fact, only the most expensive places being listed by realtors are online. If you need to, rent a place for a couple of months and use the time to find your perfect home.It will save you a lot of trouble. Most areas of Ensenada are ok. Do you want to live in a walled off gated compound or in the city? We felt safer in a "compound" at first but now we live in a the city. If you must find a place first try using the Baja123 website. If you need more help PM me.


Many thanks for the info. my wife is Mexican(I´m English) & she lives in Hermosillo, we have looked at San Carlos but I can´t stand the summer heat 45°c (and I thought Spain was hot!!!) . As we are both over 60 years young we have thought about a "closed" comunity but I´m not so sure??? We´ve both looked at "real estate agents" & as you say some prices are HIGH but in the local papers ( available on-line) the prices are more REALISTIC. Thanks for the info regarding baja123 & I´ve looked at this site & others ,as you say it may be wise to rent for some time before we buy . However I´ve looked at goole mapas & web sites of Rosarito & personally I like the look of Ensenada more BUT as you are aware this also depends on what my wife thinks!!!!! We are planing to visit Ensenada in feb/mar next year & stay for 2-3weeks to have a good look around, thanks again for your help. Terry


----------



## GreatScotMX

*Just Landed in Mexico*

Hi Everyone!

My boyfriend (from Indiana, USA) and I (from Scotland) just arrived in Puerto Morelos in Quintana Roo. We were supposed to be just passing by on our 30' sailboat on the way from Rio Dulce, Guatemala to somewhere in the US Virgin islands for our next job as diving instructors. But along the way we say an ad online for a dive shop for sale here in Pto Morelos... 6 weeks later, here we are trying to get our heads around the new business, cleaning up our apartment and settling in.

Our dive shop it wetset in Pto Morelos  

I'm excited about having so many people out there to offer advice on maneuvering through life and everything here in MX.

Best,
Lindsay


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to Mexico! I'm an old sailor from the 1970s, who sailed his mahogany, gaff rigged topsail schooner, Clarissa B. Carver/Boston, from Maine to the South Pacific. After returning to the USA to work just long enough to get some retirement income, we migrated to Jalisco and aren't looking back. We don't envy you having to 'conduct business', but do envy the youthfulness that allows you to do that. Keep the sun on your face and the wind at your back & smooth sailing.


----------



## bajaarmored

tezalan47 said:


> Many thanks for the info. my wife is Mexican(I´m English) & she lives in Hermosillo, we have looked at San Carlos but I can´t stand the summer heat 45°c (and I thought Spain was hot!!!) . As we are both over 60 years young we have thought about a "closed" comunity but I´m not so sure??? We´ve both looked at "real estate agents" & as you say some prices are HIGH but in the local papers ( available on-line) the prices are more REALISTIC. Thanks for the info regarding baja123 & I´ve looked at this site & others ,as you say it may be wise to rent for some time before we buy . However I´ve looked at goole mapas & web sites of Rosarito & personally I like the look of Ensenada more BUT as you are aware this also depends on what my wife thinks!!!!! We are planing to visit Ensenada in feb/mar next year & stay for 2-3weeks to have a good look around, thanks again for your help. Terry


I like Ensenada better too and if my wife didn't have to travel to the US twice a week for school we'd be there. Good luck. You'll love it.


----------



## surfrider

*Mexico City - wrong timing*



Isla Verde said:


> Sorry I didn't respond to your message earlier. I'm still getting used to how this site functions. Too bad you'll be getting into Mexico City at such a late (and very early) hour, or I'd have been happy to meet you somewhere for breakfast. I spent last Semana Santa in San Cristóbal and had an amazing time thanks to friends who put me up (and put up with me!) for the entire week. Let us know how things go for you in Chiapas.


Sorry it took me so long to get back. I have been busy trying to get things ready for the move. Oh what huge undertaking. Wow I never thought that I could just leave everything and take my life in a suit case into a country that I know nothing of the money or lang. My friends are about ready to commit me.

someday we shall see one another here or there. take care.


----------



## tezalan47

bajaarmored said:


> I like Ensenada better too and if my wife didn't have to travel to the US twice a week for school we'd be there. Good luck. You'll love it.


Agian thanks for your reply, do yo have any EUROPEAN contacts??? As all the info I can get on internet sites relates to $ to peso in relation to cost of living , goods etc. which means I have to do a 3 way cconvertion? ( at my age it takes a little longer (hahahahaha).As you haves aid I think we´ll take time to rent first , to have a good look around , to decide where tu buy. How ever likee many people I´m haveing little problems selling my villa here in Valencia ( same as the rest of the world) .At the moment my wife spends 3 months here in Spain & 3 months in Hermosillo ( she also has a busines ) each 6 months & I spend some 2 months in Hermosillo in between times , its dificult but we´ll get together permently 1 day. Agian thanks for the info


----------



## FHBOY

tezalan47 said:


> Agian thanks for your reply, do yo have any EUROPEAN contacts??? As all the info I can get on internet sites relates to $ to peso in relation to cost of living , goods etc. which means I have to do a 3 way cconvertion? ( at my age it takes a little longer (hahahahaha).As you haves aid I think we´ll take time to rent first , to have a good look around , to decide where tu buy. How ever likee many people I´m haveing little problems selling my villa here in Valencia ( same as the rest of the world) .At the moment my wife spends 3 months here in Spain & 3 months in Hermosillo ( she also has a busines ) each 6 months & I spend some 2 months in Hermosillo in between times , its dificult but we´ll get together permently 1 day. Agian thanks for the info


Use a currency converter you find on Google - it will go directly from Spain's currency to the Mexican peso, leave the tab open while your surfing. I found it to be a good idea.


----------



## tezalan47

FHBOY said:


> Use a currency converter you find on Google - it will go directly from Spain's currency to the Mexican peso, leave the tab open while your surfing. I found it to be a good idea.


Thanks I´ll try that . however it´s quite easy with a calculaor . What I´m really after is REAL info regarding the cost of living in COMPARED with SPAIN & not europe , as germany, holland, englnd, etc. are TOTALLY different to SPAIN ,as the wages ,cost of houses, etc. ARE different, is there ANYONE who has moved FROM Spain to Mexico in the last2 years???


----------



## Isla Verde

tezalan47 said:


> Thanks I´ll try that . however it´s quite easy with a calculaor . What I´m really after is REAL info regarding the cost of living in COMPARED with SPAIN & not europe , as germany, holland, englnd, etc. are TOTALLY different to SPAIN ,as the wages ,cost of houses, etc. ARE different, is there ANYONE who has moved FROM Spain to Mexico in the last2 years???


May I make a suggestion? Why not give us an idea of the cost of living you've had in Spain? Then we could compare these costs to what things cost in the different parts of Mexico each of us lives in.


----------



## tezalan47

Isla Verde said:


> May I make a suggestion? Why not give us an idea of the cost of living you've had in Spain? Then we could compare these costs to what things cost in the different parts of Mexico each of us lives in.


Great Idea Over the next few daya I´ll make a list, how ever cities like Madrid & Barcelona are different to Valecia & the MOST expensive place for houses is SAN SEBASTIAN in the north east of Spain & this rally dependes if you live in the city or 25 to 35 Km outside , for example I have villa 25v Km outside Valencia , 995 m2 of land with pool & villa of 334m2 , which in todays mrket is only woth 296,000Euros , bu thats the houseing maket ,I imagen it´s the same world wise!!!!!

1) a loaf of bread is 0-70euros
2) bottled water 2Lt 0-37Euros
3) Pork chops ( half klo) 3-50Euros
4 ) Steak ( not fillet)half kilo 2-57Eurs
5)Whisky(J&B ,Balentines ) 750ml 11-95Euros
6) Table wine (Rioja) 2-95Euros
7)Central heating oil 0-87Euros per litre 
8) chicken breast (half kilo) 1-98Euros
As & when I go shopping gaain I´ll send you more info , next week

If any one needs more info I´ll send it. Mny thanks Terry


----------



## Isla Verde

tezalan47 said:


> 7)Central heating oil 0-87Euros per litre


I've never lived anywhere in Mexico that had central heating because it's usually not needed. I do have a small electric space heater for my small apartment in Mexico City that I might use a few weeks at night during the "winter" months of December and January.


----------



## tezalan47

Isla Verde said:


> I've never lived anywhere in Mexico that had central heating because it's usually not needed. I do have a small electric space heater for my small apartment in Mexico City that I might use a few weeks at night during the "winter" months of December and January.


Arent you lucky , When I moved from England to Spain , I thought the same !!!! vHowever when you get INLANd in Spain the temperatures DROP , typically here in the interior of Valencia in Januar/Feb. at 6 am it´s -5°cor -6°c if you go to places like ZRAGOZA OR TOLEDO it doesn´t reacvh ABOVE 0°c at mid-day & during the nifght drops to -15°c to -20°c


----------



## Isla Verde

tezalan47 said:


> Arent you lucky , When I moved from England to Spain , I thought the same !!!! vHowever when you get INLANd in Spain the temperatures DROP , typically here in the interior of Valencia in Januar/Feb. at 6 am it´s -5°cor -6°c if you go to places like ZRAGOZA OR TOLEDO it doesn´t reacvh ABOVE 0°c at mid-day & during the nifght drops to -15°c to -20°c


Well, the weather in Mexico has nothing to do with the weather in Spain. I should know since I've lived in both countries.


----------



## tezalan47

Isla Verde said:


> Well, the weather in Mexico has nothing to do with the weather in Spain. I should know since I've lived in both countries.


Ok , but whats the prices of
BREAD
CHICKEN
PORK CHOPO
STEAK
BOTTLED WATER
WHISKY
TABLE WINE
?????????


----------



## RVGRINGO

Prices! Well, I'm in Puerto Vallarta for a short 'beach fix' and the prices here are three times normal! After only two days, we're ready to go home. It is much to 'touristy' here, compared to Chapala. Even though it is late November, it is a bit too humid for our tastes; but the early morning is nice, as are the evenings. Mid-day is for TV or reading in the shade or in the room with the AC.
I guess we're just not good tourists and should avoid the 'tourist traps'.


----------



## TundraGreen

tezalan47 said:


> Ok , but whats the prices of
> BREAD
> CHICKEN
> PORK CHOPO
> STEAK
> BOTTLED WATER
> WHISKY
> TABLE WINE
> ?????????


The only things on your list that I regularly buy are bottled water and bread. I pay 9.50 Pesos for 20 liters of water, about half a Euro. Bread is about 5 to 10 pesos depending on the size, again a half Euro or so.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

Prices depend on where you live. Mexico City is usually the loswest priced area but even there you will find variences from $5 to $10 pesos depending on what part of the city. Near my place Chicken breast is $36.50 pesos a kilo and boilillos run $1 each. Potatoes are 2 kilos for $10 and tomatoes are 2 for $15.
Whiskey is scotch in Mexico, is $150and up and up. Brandy, my drink because bourbon is not sold, run$160 for 2 liters. Jack Daniels is $300. I gewt folks to bring down a liter or 2 of Rye from Canada when they come.
T-bones runs $35 or so a kilo while New York cuts are a bit more. Costco has good table wine from $60 pesos and up, 6 bottle minimum. 
Life is good right now on the pesos scale.


----------



## conorkilleen

Mexicodrifter said:


> Prices depend on where you live. Mexico City is usually the loswest priced area but even there you will find variences from $5 to $10 pesos depending on what part of the city. Near my place Chicken breast is $36.50 pesos a kilo and boilillos run $1 each. Potatoes are 2 kilos for $10 and tomatoes are 2 for $15.
> Whiskey is scotch in Mexico, is $150and up and up. Brandy, my drink because bourbon is not sold, run$160 for 2 liters. Jack Daniels is $300. I gewt folks to bring down a liter or 2 of Rye from Canada when they come.
> T-bones runs $35 or so a kilo while New York cuts are a bit more. Costco has good table wine from $60 pesos and up, 6 bottle minimum.
> Life is good right now on the pesos scale.


wow...t-bones are 35 pesos a Kilo where you are? Here in MTY at the Central de Carnes its 104.75 per Kilo for T-bone.


----------



## jasavak

*Rosarito vs. Ensenada*



bajaarmored said:


> I like Ensenada better too and if my wife didn't have to travel to the US twice a week for school we'd be there. Good luck. You'll love it.



I use to drive right pass Rosarito on the way to Ensenada and always thought that the Americans who stayed there on weekends were just too intimidated and close minded to make it all the way to Ensenada . However , now I think Rosarito would be better for someone to live permanently . Ensenada seems busy and the port seems more polluted . Also , if someone wanted to pick up a package or supplies in Chula Vista , the trip would be 30 miles each way instead of 80 miles .

I guess I will have to revisit the two areas again .


----------



## jasavak

*introduction*

Hello, my name is James . I am originally from Southern California and my wife is from Leon, Guanajuato. We took the opportunity of the housing bubble and moved to Texas 7 years ago. Texas is great for raising a family, but the property taxes are very high. The utilities are also high because the long long summers require thousands of hours of air conditioning. I have spent the last four years exploring areas for relocation for downsizing and retirement but wasn’t satisfied with anything. However, last month I may have found what I was searching for. 
I looked into areas of Arizona , New Mexico , Colorado , Nevada , Utah , Montana , Idaho , Texas , Louisiana , Arkansas and other states . We like a few towns in Colorado the best, but there are a couple of problems. The cold weather means more expensive housing, higher winter heating bills, cold bones and more expensive auto’s that are capable of the snow and ice. 
I also thought about Mexico and other countries. I don’t like Leon, GTO because it is expensive, polluted and overcrowded. My wife would never allow us to move to central México unless it was to Leon because her family is there. Then I remembered the great food, weather, fishing and charm of Baja California . 
The north Baja offers the ocean and weather of the best parts of San Diego at a fraction of the cost and is still close enough to visit the states on weekends if one wanted to do so. I imagine property taxes , utilities and maintenance would be a fraction of the $18,000 we pay each year .


----------



## Pet Mom

*New to post*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hello! I am presently living in the San Diego area and very seriously considering moving to Mexico. I love the Mexican culture and would like to one day buy a home near TJ. I know almost no Spanish and am very eager to learn. Any advice with that and living in the TJ/Rosarito area would be most appreciated.

Thanks, Pet Mom


----------



## TundraGreen

Pet Mom said:


> Hello! I am presently living in the San Diego area and very seriously considering moving to Mexico. I love the Mexican culture and would like to one day buy a home near TJ. I know almost no Spanish and am very eager to learn. Any advice with that and living in the TJ/Rosarito area would be most appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Pet Mom


Welcome to the Forum. You will find lots of discussion of both Tijuana and Spanish here.


----------



## Charliexito

*Just retired to Mexico -- Puebla*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hi! Any forum members living in Puebla? Just moved here August from Seattle. Newly retired, former health care administrator. Really looking forward to this Forum. Hoping to hear from others! Best, chuck buchanan


----------



## FHBOY

Charliexito said:


> Hi! Any forum members living in Puebla? Just moved here August from Seattle. Newly retired, former health care administrator. Really looking forward to this Forum. Hoping to hear from others! Best, chuck buchanan


 Welcome, Chuck! We look forward to hearing from you! :clap2:


----------



## Charliexito

FHBOY said:


> Welcome, Chuck! We look forward to hearing from you! :clap2:


Thanks so much clap2! Very kind of you!! 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Charliexito

FHBOY said:


> Welcome, Chuck! We look forward to hearing from you! :clap2:


Hi! About us --- My partner Enrique and I made a big decision last year. He had lived in the states for eleven years and his parents were getting "to that age" where it seemed like the right thing to do to move back to his home town of Puebla to be, and nurture, and live once again with his family in the full Latino extended family manner. Meanwhile, we had been together six years and wanted to be sure to have it be a joint decision, something we did lovingly and planfully together.
As I turned 62 and became eligible for Social Security and my Pension from my work, this became a perfectly timed and budgetable opportunity to make the big move, and so I retired in July, and we started packing and getting the legal ends organized.
Lots of planning, and we have, since arriving in August, spent three hard months remodeling our home here in Puebla, but now we are happily settled and starting to reach out to this rich and wonderful city and community!
So that's the basic story!
Two things I haven't figured out yet - meeting other expats and particularly "Friends of Bill W," and learning how to stay alive with an intact spine and rear end on the wacko local buses (zoom, honk, screech!)...
Puebla is wonderful; much like Paris... It just needs a river .
Best, chucko, AKA charliexito

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## krucka

*Monterrey newbie*

hi all,

moved to Monterrey a week ago, so far loving it very much.

looking forward to meeting other expats living in the area

Karolina


----------



## deborahc9133

Hi Will - wow does this sound familiar. I am now unemployed after 30 years of work. It is actually my choice as I quit a very good job at the California DOJ because I could not stand the dysfunction and lazy staff. We moved to 
PA because I wanted to be closer to my aging mom in Ohio. I never imagined in 3 years that I could not find a job considering my education and experience. I did get a part-tme teaching job in a prison for immigrants detained by immigration. I loved that job, but hated the area in PA where we were. We moved back to Sacramento and I am back in the job search ready to give up. My husband is from mexico and we have gone back many times over the years. We have 7 acres in mexico and want to build a small house. I am totally fed up with this country. I also have as TESOL certification from UCLA and a total of about 5 years of ESL experience. I am scared to move, but also excited. Somebody - please convince me that all will be well. Thanks, Deborah


----------



## RVGRINGO

You are not alone, and your posting is typical of many young folks who want to move to Mexico, but don't have your advantages. Go for it!


----------



## Retired-Veteran

deborahc9133 said:


> Hi Will - wow does this sound familiar. I am now unemployed after 30 years of work. It is actually my choice as I quit a very good job at the California DOJ because I could not stand the dysfunction and lazy staff. We moved to
> PA because I wanted to be closer to my aging mom in Ohio. I never imagined in 3 years that I could not find a job considering my education and experience. I did get a part-tme teaching job in a prison for immigrants detained by immigration. I loved that job, but hated the area in PA where we were. We moved back to Sacramento and I am back in the job search ready to give up. My husband is from mexico and we have gone back many times over the years. We have 7 acres in mexico and want to build a small house. I am totally fed up with this country. I also have as TESOL certification from UCLA and a total of about 5 years of ESL experience. I am scared to move, but also excited. Somebody - please convince me that all will be well. Thanks, Deborah


You have a large advantage! Your husband is from there. The rest of us will be starting from scratch. I'm starting Spanish classes in one month and will be taking them until I move in the spring of 2013. That is how long I give myself to seell or rent my home and sell everything else for the move.

I say go for it.


----------



## Isla Verde

deborahc9133 said:


> I also have as TESOL certification from UCLA and a total of about 5 years of ESL experience. I am scared to move, but also excited. Somebody - please convince me that all will be well. Thanks, Deborah


Depending on where you'll be living, with your TESOL certificate and several years of teaching experience, it should be easy for you to find work teaching English. I suggest you post an inquiry at Dave's ESL Cafe, a TEFL website for expats. Also, feel free to ask me any questions you may have about looking for work in Mexico.


----------



## deborahc9133

TundraGreen said:


> We have a lot of newcomers posting about their interests in moving to Mexico.
> 
> Ron and Karen - Merida in 2014
> WendyLee and husband - Cancun
> Tracey and boyfriend - Chihuahua (with Arabian horses no less)
> Roni and wife - Merida within a year
> Schmo and partner - Celaya
> DandKay - San Miguel Cozumel
> 
> Greetings to all of you. I hope you keep us posted on your progress.
> 
> Will


Add Deborah and Marco from Sacramento CA - colima - ASAP


----------



## deborahc9133

Zoesterone said:


> We have lived in Mazatlan for three years but are thinking about relocating to a town closer to the border to be closer to family as well as a few other reasons. We love Mazatlan very much as it has so much culture, theater, beautiful beaches, and much is free. It is not just a "tourist" town but a working city. Still, we are going to explore Rosarito and maybe Puerto Penasco. We are renters as we still have a house in AZ that we would like to sell, but now isn't the time. Mazatlan has two super forums that help network and keep us all informed of various things as well as a "buy and sell" link. We don't like gated communities, all ****** communities, but prefer a good mix and love the Mexican people. Oh yes...we have dogs...plural. I used to be a supervisor at an SPCA outside of San Francisco and life without a furface, for me, is not a life. Zoe


Hi - we are in Sacramento but are moving to Colima where my husband was born. I also will be bringing my animals. What is the process for bringing them. Also, this may or not be true, but I got the impression that mexicans are not big cat lovers. Would you allow your indoor outdoor cats roam? Thanjs


----------



## deborahc9133

hadnuf said:


> Will -
> 
> Welcome as the new moderator. Great idea soliciting everybody's stories. I have enjoyed reading them.
> 
> My wife & I are in our early sixties, living in Colorado. We need to travel and explore some more, but we're interested in settling someplace in the cooler Central Mexican Highlands. My wife is Mexican-American and speaks pretty good Spanish. I have been trying to learn virtually all my life and will probably never be very good at it. We both feel like we would successfully adapt to local culture.
> 
> I recently became unemployed and this might be the perfect time for us to go if it weren't for the house we currently own. Like many Americans we are stuck with it and it looks like I'm going to have to try to work a few more years to keep making house payments in hopes the market will improve. Anybody looking for a large house in the beautiful Colorado Rockies? I'm in a dealing mood.
> 
> Best to all,
> 
> Dave


Sounds familiar. I am 55 and lost my job and living on unemployment and a small retirement check from the state of CA. Like you, we had $300,000 equity in out house in sacramento that was to be part of our retirement money. We were upside down and we decided to not make any more house payments. we lived there for free and it took the bank 2 years to figure it out! we short sold and our perfect credit was destroyed. Luckily back in the day when people were pulling out equity like crazy, we bought 7 acres of land near Comala Colima. I don't know why you would keep the house unless you want to rent it out and hope things get better. We have a house in Ohio that is not hit so badly and it is a rental. Also unemployed in your 60s may not be good - I am 55 and job hunting and I feel that my aqe is a factor


----------



## deborahc9133

Lsanchez124 said:


> Hi I am new on this forum, I'm planning on moving to Puerto Vallarta this September. My husband is Mexican and has a lot of family in pv, we are both in our early twenties and have a little girl. I have never been to Mexico but am really excited about our new journey  I would have liked to visit but finances make this impossible since we are trying to save up for when we move down, and we won't have as much as we would like when we go but because of my husbands status in the us we feel it is the best for us


I don't want to seem personal, but what is your husband's status in the US? The reason I am asking is because I was teaching English to immigrants detained by immigration and I heard horror stories about ICE's "capturing" of people and my students in prison there were torn from their famillies. I think that you should go. You are yound and PV is beautiful. With the amount of tourists there, your Englsih will be asset. You could take intensive spanish and become fairly fluent. The way this country is these days, I would rather raise my child in mexico


----------



## FHBOY

There are so many new stories on this thread and it is good to hear them, although some are not so great. Way back when I stared posting here I put my (our) story up. In summary, planning to move to Ajijic Jan-Feb 2013, married 38 years, 61 years young, grown kids, no grand kids, some equity in our US home, Social Security and an annuity, and most important: *Nowhere in the US we want to retire to.*

We considered PV, but found that it is too large a city for us, yeah we are originally NYCers, so it sounds like an oxymoron, and the humidity and weather, was not what we thought is was going to be. [We have always lived in a coastal east coast city.] So we explored Ajijic/Lake Chapala and for many reasons have decided to settle there. We want a small town, and despite it's population, it is a small town. And it seems much more of a "community" than PV, and that appeals to us as 60's hippie types, looking to go back to those days, before the rat race, before the co-opting, yet knowing it was because for that, we can find a place like this. So we are now in our last year of living in Baltimore, by next year 2013, we will be down in Mexico, God willing.

Those of you with land in Mexico, and investments - there is no reason not to go there. For you who are younger and have the means, there is no reason to stay in the US. Yes, costs in parts of Mexico, we have found, are rising...but the overall "nut" of living there is much more tolerable than what any person can expect here.

:ranger: 
Nice to here from y'all - keep posting your experiences. Oh, you will read a lot here, and some of it, candidly, can sound discouraging. I have adopted a philosophy that nothing I have read here, about cost of living, the trouble with bureaucracy, crime, environment, ******-living vs. non-****** living; when measured against what is happening and can happen in the US, have discouraged me (us). We know it will be a bit difficult, we know that there will be time to say, "WTF did we do?" but WTF moments make up what we call adventures, and that is a great reason to make the change: adventure!


----------



## marie99

*Firomyalgia gone*



eagles100 said:


> Hi Marie,
> 
> Do you mean your friend's Fibromyalgia's symptoms have ceased to show their ugly head? :clap2: OMG I'd be in Heaven.


Yes, I am not sure how long she was here before it happened, but after a period of time, it stopped being an issue.


----------



## tdemex

Those of you with land in Mexico, and investments - there is no reason not to go there. For you who are younger and have the means, there is no reason to stay in the US. Yes, costs in parts of Mexico, we have found, are rising...but the overall "nut" of living there is much more tolerable than what any person can expect here.

I have land outside of Monterrey and started building a solar adobe home....the narcos came and stole everything...I'm affriad to go back there...they took over the area and now the land is worthless...


----------



## pkenneson

*want to move to cabo*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


i would like to move to cabo,have no idea where to start.anyone with useful info please reply.


----------



## jasavak

*Cabo San Lucas*



pkenneson said:


> i would like to move to cabo,have no idea where to start.anyone with useful info please reply.



Well , Cabo San Lucas is probably the most expensive and Americanized with tourism city in Baja California . it's basically a playground for Canadian and U.S. tourists .


----------



## TundraGreen

jasavak said:


> Well , Cabo San Lucas is probably the most expensive and Americanized with tourism city in Baja California . it's basically a playground for Canadian and U.S. tourists .


The waterfront in Cabo is pretty unpleasant. All luxury sport fishing boats at one end and then an endless line of high rise, noisy hotels lining the sand. However, a few blocks from the beach, it is an ordinary Mexican town. I have no idea how prices compare to other places. My exposure to it has been a couple of overnight stays on a boat anchored off the beach.


----------



## FHBOY

tdemex said:


> I have land outside of Monterrey and started building a solar adobe home....the narcos came and stole everything...I'm affriad to go back there...they took over the area and now the land is worthless...


That really sucks. I suppose when you got it, the narco problem was not as bad...I'd not go back there either - although I have no other reason than from what I read.


----------



## tdemex

My wife has contacts in the area. I'm really hoping this will get under control after the next election??? And we can finish it. I've all ready learned someone will have to stay on the property during construction. Wish me luck... this is my retirement dream.


----------



## terrybahena

Charliexito said:


> Hi! About us --- My partner Enrique and I made a big decision last year. He had lived in the states for eleven years and his parents were getting "to that age" where it seemed like the right thing to do to move back to his home town of Puebla to be, and nurture, and live once again with his family in the full Latino extended family manner. Meanwhile, we had been together six years and wanted to be sure to have it be a joint decision, something we did lovingly and planfully together.
> As I turned 62 and became eligible for Social Security and my Pension from my work, this became a perfectly timed and budgetable opportunity to make the big move, and so I retired in July, and we started packing and getting the legal ends organized.
> Lots of planning, and we have, since arriving in August, spent three hard months remodeling our home here in Puebla, but now we are happily settled and starting to reach out to this rich and wonderful city and community!
> So that's the basic story!
> Two things I haven't figured out yet - meeting other expats and particularly "Friends of Bill W," and learning how to stay alive with an intact spine and rear end on the wacko local buses (zoom, honk, screech!)...
> Puebla is wonderful; much like Paris... It just needs a river .
> Best, chucko, AKA charliexito
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi! I'm excited to see someone looking for friends of Bill W! We are moving to a tiny town in late 2012 but I'm going for a week in Feb. But even in this tiny dirt road town there are friends of Bill. I may have to hit a city for english speaking meetings once in a while but even with limited espanol the feelings are the same!
So I'm sure in Puebla you'll find friends of Bill no problema! Enjoy!


----------



## Charliexito

Hi! Hey thanks so much! Yes, I am hoping to hear from and meet some soon! Best, charliexito. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## NoMoreSnow

*The white city*

Allow me to reintroduce myself. It has been a long time since I have visited this site. I am 30 years old, myself and my dog have recently moved from the US to Merida, Yucatan. My boyfriend, also 30, and his dog will be here with me in one week. We chose Merida because we wanted to be in a big, modern city near, but not on, the beach. We visited here in September to make sure we thought we would be happy here. My only concern so far is the heat I expect in May. I live in a safe and quite neighborhood. I may be the only American on this side of town but that doesn't bother me. Many of my neighbors speak English and I can speak a little Spanish. I learn a little more each day through online courses and day to day life. My neighbors are all very friendly and willing to help. We opted to not bring our vehicle here so I am getting used to the buses for the time being. 

We plan to start our own business in early 2013. Most likely a bar/restaurant. We have been eagerly researching how to legally do this. It seems very doable, we will just need a lawyer and an accountant. We will also need a certain type of FM3 and we have contacts here who are will to help us with that.

There are an unbelievable amount of gay natives in this city. We are also very excited to get married in Mexico City and have it be legal in our own state. 

My dog has not adjusted well thus far. He is upset at being separated from the other two members of our family. I have bought a children's mattress for him to sleep on but he is used to two beds, a couch, and carpet to lounge on. He is also not found of fireworks. It seems they celebrate "4rth of July" in my neighborhood in December. I am sure my dog will come around soon.

I have had trouble finding furniture here and I shop a lot for it. It is either too expensive for low quality things, or too fancy for what I need it for. Does anyone know a good "Craig'slist" type site here? I have tried Vivastreet and have not seen many things on it I liked. At this point I am about to have a carpenter start making me tables/chairs, bed frame, and the base of a couch.


----------



## tezalan47

I am moving tto Ensenada next year( 2012) , I would like to know if my index linked pension of $1500 , is enough for my wife & I to live on???? No mortgage & after paying medical insurance,
without digging into our savings???Is any one in out there in the same boat . Any other expenses I´ve not allowed for ????? Would we be able to visit family ( in uk ) once a year????


----------



## pappabee

tezalan47 said:


> I am moving tto Ensenada next year( 2012) , I would like to know if my index linked pension of $1500 , is enough for my wife & I to live on???? No mortgage & after paying medical insurance,
> without digging into our savings???Is any one in out there in the same boat . Any other expenses I´ve not allowed for ????? Would we be able to visit family ( in uk ) once a year????


A few things to check on. First of all have you checked on the income requirements for a visa other than a 180 day non-renewal one? I think that $1500 for two is on the low side. The other major concern is actual rental costs. That's something some of our readers might be able to help you with. The third thing is that you will find it much cheaper if you are willing to shop where the Mexicans shop. For example at the big box stores a dozen eggs are about $24 to $34 pesos per dozen. I purchase 31 eggs for $34 pesos per dozen at a small shop near my house.


----------



## TundraGreen

It is certainly possible for two to live on $1500 USD. That is about $20,000 MXN. Whether or not the two of you can live on that amount depends very much on your life style. Will you have a car? Do you eat a lot of meals in restaurants? Do you drink or smoke? What about medical expenses. I know a lot of single people living in various places in Mexico on less than $10,000 MXN per month, sometimes a lot less. And with two people you will only have one rent payment so it will be less than double their costs. The issue of minimum income required by Mexican immigration was mentioned by Pappabee. However, in Ensenada, you could live on a tourist visa and just cross the border every 6 months to renew it, since the border is only an hour or so away.


----------



## deborahc9133

tezalan47 said:


> I am moving tto Ensenada next year( 2012) , I would like to know if my index linked pension of $1500 , is enough for my wife & I to live on???? No mortgage & after paying medical insurance,
> without digging into our savings???Is any one in out there in the same boat . Any other expenses I´ve not allowed for ????? Would we be able to visit family ( in uk ) once a year????


I am in the same boat. I have a crummy pension of $1800 a month and full coverage medical insurance, no credit cards, no mortgage. We cannot affford to live in the US anymore. We are lucky that we have 7 acres of land in mexico. I plan to work (teacher) and then wait for social security. I was told that we could live well on that.


----------



## tezalan47

*Living costs*

Many thanks for all the replies , however I´ll give you more info about ourselves.
My wife is mexican & we intend to buy a house in Ensenada ( no mortgage), we both have medical insurance & will continue with this when we move over there. We both smoke & like the occasional drink , we eat out about 3 times a week at " normal " restraunts .We´ve worked out the costs involved ( abogados, notaria , IVA , etc ) of buying our house ( when we find it !!!!!!) , we shall each have a car & our 2 dogs . I´ll take out the relevent FM2 or 3 to be a perminant resident in Mexico, but is $1500 per month enough for a couple to live normally , with the odd luxury!!! Is there anything else that could make a big dent into this monthly pension??


----------



## Isla Verde

deborahc9133 said:


> I am in the same boat. I have a crummy pension of $1800 a month and full coverage medical insurance, no credit cards, no mortgage. We cannot affford to live in the US anymore. We are lucky that we have 7 acres of land in mexico. I plan to work (teacher) and then wait for social security. I was told that we could live well on that.


And some of us are in even smaller ones. My combined pension and social security check are a lot less than your pension, deborah, and I don't have medical insurance from the US that would work here, so I am paying for private medical insurance, and I am still living quite well in Mexico City. I´m sure that you and your husband will be just fine!


----------



## RVGRINGO

In my opinion, you may have difficulty if you smoke, have two cars, travel, etc. That amount will only qualify one person for a visa, which should be a clue. We already own our home, don't drink or smoke, have three dogs and don't travel much any more. We spend more, sometimes considerably more.


----------



## TundraGreen

tezalan47 said:


> Many thanks for all the replies , however I´ll give you more info about ourselves.
> My wife is mexican & we intend to buy a house in Ensenada ( no mortgage), we both have medical insurance & will continue with this when we move over there. We both smoke & like the occasional drink , we eat out about 3 times a week at " normal " restraunts .We´ve worked out the costs involved ( abogados, notaria , IVA , etc ) of buying our house ( when we find it !!!!!!) , we shall each have a car & our 2 dogs . I´ll take out the relevent FM2 or 3 to be a perminant resident in Mexico, but is $1500 per month enough for a couple to live normally , with the odd luxury!!! Is there anything else that could make a big dent into this monthly pension??


With two cars, frequent meals in restaurants, cigarettes, and "the odd luxury", I change my earlier opinion that it was possible for two people to live on $1500 a month. I think you will find it very difficult.


----------



## Jim45D

Hopefully this will give you some insight on whether or not you'll be able to live on the incomes of 15 to 18 hundred per month. Absolutely. Here's a few stats for you. Someone mentioned earlier about simply living on the tourist visa, and renewing it every six months. Yes, Ensenada is some 65 miles from the border. That's number 1, secondly if you're on Medicare or some other form of insurance that's only accepted in the U.S., simply contact a provider in San Diego, Calif., or surrounding areas.

I have a son-in-law that works for PEMEX as a controller. He's been there for almost 18 years, and earns almost $285.00 per week, paid every two weeks. He doesn't take home that much, as Pemex, after some 15 years of employment with them...they provide a house, a new one. The house payment, insurance, etc., are taken automatically from his paycheck. The first two weeks of each month leaves he and his wife very little to live on.

Another senario that may shed some definiate light should there be any worries of living on a meager wage. I'm going to try and paste this last one. Here goes.


----------



## Jim45D

I'm sorry that I failed to mention that my son-in-law works at the PEMEX refinery, load center in Ensenada. I can relate to many of you when you say that it's almost impossible to live in the U.S. any longer. I reside in the state of Arizona. My wife is from Mexico, and you can darn sure bet that we'll be leaving here before May of next year to live in Ensenada. Just getting a few loose ties together, and we're gone.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxhounddog

Howdy! Okay, after reading a few posts I figure I'll jump in.

I currently live in the USA, but have been seriously thinking about moving to Mexico for the past year or so. There're a couple reasons, really:
-interest in the culture
-interest in the language
-a chance to experience something different
-a less-than-rosy outlook for the USA's future
-a chance to maybe even start a new life, develop a different side of myself, etc.
-adventure

I'm a veterinarian by training, worked in private practice a few years, and just finished a residency in a specialty (research). As it turns out, the post-residency job search didn't end well and now looks like an ideal time to explore what Mexico has to offer me (and vice versa). No wife, no kids, no pets...at least until I find a place to settle in the next few years.

As for how I should do this, a reasonable first step is determining just how I'd make a living. Current thoughts include a stint in the Peace Corps, working as a vet (maybe near expats because my Spanish is a work in progress), or even something else. I've heard about teaching English but so far haven't really seen what qualifications I'd need. I'll have savings I can dip into if I need to supplement whatever I earn doing whatever I find.

Finding a good area seems to be important, too. Somewhere without much crime, especially when it comes to being ******. (not sure if the drug gangs are a problem everywhere, but I hear about them) Someone I know said the area around Guadalajara is nice.

As for hobbies, I'd like to get a motorcycle again at some point, learn metalwork (blacksmithing/bladesmithing), and of course practice guitar and whittle away at the stack of unread books. Nothing expensive, and no dealbreakers for the initial move.

And my name? I love dogs in general, hounds in particular.

So yeah. I'd love to hear any and all comments about the above. In the meantime, I'll read the forum and maybe start a thread or two when I have my footing.


----------



## Retired-Veteran

hounddog said:


> Howdy! Okay, after reading a few posts I figure I'll jump in.
> 
> I currently live in the USA, but have been seriously thinking about moving to Mexico for the past year or so. There're a couple reasons, really:
> -interest in the culture
> -interest in the language
> -a chance to experience something different
> -a less-than-rosy outlook for the USA's future
> -a chance to maybe even start a new life, develop a different side of myself, etc.
> -adventure
> 
> I'm a veterinarian by training, worked in private practice a few years, and just finished a residency in a specialty (research). As it turns out, the post-residency job search didn't end well and now looks like an ideal time to explore what Mexico has to offer me (and vice versa). No wife, no kids, no pets...at least until I find a place to settle in the next few years.
> 
> As for how I should do this, a reasonable first step is determining just how I'd make a living. Current thoughts include a stint in the Peace Corps, working as a vet (maybe near expats because my Spanish is a work in progress), or even something else. I've heard about teaching English but so far haven't really seen what qualifications I'd need. I'll have savings I can dip into if I need to supplement whatever I earn doing whatever I find.
> 
> Finding a good area seems to be important, too. Somewhere without much crime, especially when it comes to being ******. (not sure if the drug gangs are a problem everywhere, but I hear about them) Someone I know said the area around Guadalajara is nice.
> 
> As for hobbies, I'd like to get a motorcycle again at some point, learn metalwork (blacksmithing/bladesmithing), and of course practice guitar and whittle away at the stack of unread books. Nothing expensive, and no dealbreakers for the initial move.
> 
> And my name? I love dogs in general, hounds in particular.
> 
> So yeah. I'd love to hear any and all comments about the above. In the meantime, I'll read the forum and maybe start a thread or two when I have my footing.


Welcome aboard, I'm sure you will find the help you seek. This board is full of nice and helpful people. I've been able to organize my trip down with help from the people on this board.


----------



## tezalan47

*Living costa*



TundraGreen said:


> It is certainly possible for two to live on $1500 USD. That is about $20,000 MXN. Whether or not the two of you can live on that amount depends very much on your life style. Will you have a car? Do you eat a lot of meals in restaurants? Do you drink or smoke? What about medical expenses. I know a lot of single people living in various places in Mexico on less than $10,000 MXN per month, sometimes a lot less. And with two people you will only have one rent payment so it will be less than double their costs. The issue of minimum income required by Mexican immigration was mentioned by Pappabee. However, in Ensenada, you could live on a tourist visa and just cross the border every 6 months to renew it, since the border is only an hour or so away.


Thanks for the info - -however I am English & my wife is a Mexican national & we were married in Mexico, I therefor can´t cross the boarder every 6 months to re-new my visa . When I moved to Spain ( 19 years ago) I originally took out the equivilant of the FM3 & after a short time converted this to an FM2 , however the changes in the European laws (2010) made it not needed to re-new, so my questions are different from many Americans now living in Mecico . I am in the process of selling my business here in Valencia(Spain & my wife also selling hers in Hermosillo . As we are both in ouur mid-sixtys ( only in years ) & enjoy life to the VERY full . We both want a more RELAXED life style & thats the reason for looking at Ensenada , we´ve looked at San carlos butmy English blue blood ( hahahaha ) can´t stand the summer HEAT .We both have private medical insurance taken out in Mexico .


----------



## TundraGreen

tezalan47 said:


> Thanks for the info - -however I am English & my wife is a Mexican national & we were married in Mexico, I therefor can´t cross the boarder every 6 months to re-new my visa . When I moved to Spain ( 19 years ago) I originally took out the equivilant of the FM3 & after a short time converted this to an FM2 , however the changes in the European laws (2010) made it not needed to re-new, so my questions are different from many Americans now living in Mecico . I am in the process of selling my business here in Valencia(Spain) & my wife also selling hers in Hermosillo . As we are both in our mid-sixtys ( only in years ) & enjoy life to the VERY full . We both want a more RELAXED life style & thats the reason for looking at Ensenada , we´ve looked at San carlos butmy English blue blood ( hahahaha ) can´t stand the summer HEAT .We both have private medical insurance taken out in Mexico .


I should have noticed that info in the header to your message instead of assuming you had US citizenship. However, I still don't understand. As a citizen of the United Kingdom (or Spain), you would be allowed visit the US under the Visa Waiver Program. So could you not make short trips periodically across the border and then reenter Mexico on a new Tourist Visitor Permit?


----------



## RVGRINGO

He would be better advised to apply for 'spousal visa' under the soon to be implemented rules. That would allow him to become either 'residente permanente' or a naturalized citizen of Mexico in just two years. He already has proof of marriage in Mexico, etc. Then, no more immigration concerns or expenses.


----------



## Jim45D

Training Yourself Before You Head South

TEFL/TESOL
Many People assume that because they can speak English, they can teach it. These are two very different things, so while it is not necessary, you may want to take a TEFL (Teaching English as a Foreign Language) or TESOL (Teaching English for Speakers of Other Languages) course to prepare yourself. One such school is ITTO - the International Teacher Training Organization - with courses offered in Guadalajara as well as in the U.S.

Not all language schools in Mexico provide training for their teachers and even if they do, it is often very minimal. You may find you are more relaxed and more effective if you learn how to teach ahead of time. This would also provide you with some ideas and connections of places to teach.

Spanish
You may also want to study Spanish before you come, but this, too is not necessary in order to be able to teach English. Most schools require that only English be spoken in the classroom so, in that aspect, being monolingual would be an advantage. Since language schools are full of bilingual people, your employer will be able to communicate with you even if you don't speak Spanish.

Some people combine their English teaching experience with studying Spanish, often at the same language center. You could consider trading classes taught for classes received. Many schools are happy to work out such a deal.

Check out the website at: Access Mexico Connect - Current Issue - The Electronic Magazine all about Mexico, theres a wealth of information there concerning teaching English in Mexico. I have a couple of friends that teach in Mexico, and they tell me that one has to live there for one year prior to being considered for a teaching job. They both have certification from TEFL/TESOL, Mexico requires these certifications. Personally I have a degree in Education. It's not accepted without the certification. Check them out. They have a placements service too.


----------



## tdemex

Jim45D said:


> Training Yourself Before You Head South
> 
> TEFL/TESOL
> Many People assume that because they can speak English, they can teach it. These are two very different things, so while it is not necessary, you may want to take a TEFL (Teaching English as a Foreign Language) or TESOL (Teaching English for Speakers of Other Languages) course to prepare yourself. One such school is ITTO - the International Teacher Training Organization - with courses offered in Guadalajara as well as in the U.S.
> 
> Not all language schools in Mexico provide training for their teachers and even if they do, it is often very minimal. You may find you are more relaxed and more effective if you learn how to teach ahead of time. This would also provide you with some ideas and connections of places to teach.
> 
> Spanish
> You may also want to study Spanish before you come, but this, too is not necessary in order to be able to teach English. Most schools require that only English be spoken in the classroom so, in that aspect, being monolingual would be an advantage. Since language schools are full of bilingual people, your employer will be able to communicate with you even if you don't speak Spanish.
> 
> Some people combine their English teaching experience with studying Spanish, often at the same language center. You could consider trading classes taught for classes received. Many schools are happy to work out such a deal.
> 
> Check out the website at: Access Mexico Connect - Current Issue - The Electronic Magazine all about Mexico, theres a wealth of information there concerning teaching English in Mexico. I have a couple of friends that teach in Mexico, and they tell me that one has to live there for one year prior to being considered for a teaching job. They both have certification from TEFL/TESOL, Mexico requires these certifications. Personally I have a degree in Education. It's not accepted without the certification. Check them out. They have a placements service too.


While in Monterrey, I was between jobs in the USA, I saw an ad there on craigslist for an American to help teach English. I contacted them in Monterrey, and there is a School there and MX. city also called Alpha. They are a well known School out of England. They serve mostly English foreign companies. Think USA companies. My job ( no degree in anything) was to teach business slang to the Mexican Engineers. It paid very well, and the people were great. Just some FIY for everyone.....


----------



## Jim45D

Yes, I 've heard of this school. Tesol also has the business training/speaking. They were charging $250.00 for their English certification, and an additional $250.00 for the business cert. Alpha, or Tesol is definiately the way to go if anyone want's to teach. IMO.


----------



## Jim45D

I did discover that Tesol & TEFL are set up for online course work, and certification, and they practically guarantee a job in the field. The only problem is....it may be China, Japan, or some other remote location abroad.


----------



## tezalan47

*will*



TundraGreen said:


> I should have noticed that info in the header to your message instead of assuming you had US citizenship. However, I still don't understand. As a citizen of the United Kingdom (or Spain), you would be allowed visit the US under the Visa Waiver Program. So could you not make short trips periodically across the border and then reenter Mexico on a new Tourist Visitor Permit?


HI will, no can do , under the new USA imigracion laws I ( English) can only visit the USA for 90 days on a tourist visa !!! Hands across the sea etc. Yes I´m ex Royal navy , in the years when the ships were made of wood & the men were made of steel & the british navy had 7 DIFFERENT ffleets ( I think they can just about manage 1 now), how ever I´ll look into the married/spouse permit you suggested , some thing NO ONE else has suggested , what a swithed on kiddy you are. Thanks again


----------



## Isla Verde

tdemex said:


> While in Monterrey, I was between jobs in the USA, I saw an ad there on craigslist for an American to help teach English. I contacted them in Monterrey, and there is a School there and MX. city also called Alpha. They are a well known School out of England. They serve mostly English foreign companies. Think USA companies. My job ( no degree in anything) was to teach business slang to the Mexican Engineers. It paid very well, and the people were great. Just some FIY for everyone.....


Keep in mind that most jobs teaching English in Mexico do not pay that well unless you are a qualified teacher, which means you have a degree or at least a certficate in TEFL and some experience. Anyone interested in working in this field in Mexico should check out Dave's ESL Cafe for information from people on the ground. Or they can PM me for more information.


----------



## tdemex

Isla Verde said:


> Keep in mind that most jobs teaching English in Mexico do not pay that well unless you are a qualified teacher, which means you have a degree or at least a certficate in TEFL and some experience. Anyone interested in working in this field in Mexico should check out Dave's ESL Cafe for information from people on the ground. Or they can PM me for more information.


I believe I was getting 160 pesos an hour (min. 4 hrs.) plus 120 for gas. As I mentioned it was very good for down there. They paid in Cash every week.


----------



## Isla Verde

tdemex said:


> I believe I was getting 160 pesos an hour (min. 4 hrs.) plus 120 for gas. As I mentioned it was very good for down there. They paid in Cash every week.


That's pretty standard pay for that kind of work, where you have to travel around the city to give classes at companies. The fact that you were paid gas money is a plus, though I know few English teachers in Mexico City who have a car, and if they did they'd probably leave it at home and take public transportation to get around the city.

Were you working legally, or was it an under-the-table arrangement?


----------



## RPBHaas

Hello everyone. My name is Jeff and I have been living in the Jalisco/Colima area for about 2 years. I am involved in the mining industry and have traveled to all but seven of the states in Mexico. I love the fact that I live in a mountainous region but can be at the beach in less than 2 hours. I am originally from Texas.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxhounddog

Thanks to everyone so far! I'll check out Dave's ESL Cafe and see if TEFL is in my future. When I looked into it before, I was confused by the sites that seemed geared towards learning ESL instead of teaching it. I'm just not so sure what my chances are of finding a job in Mexico. Can anyone speak to that? Is it relatively easy to find a job, at least once you have a certification of some sort?

I've been trying to figure out the acronyms, so maybe it'll be helpful if I can outline stuff:
TESOL: The faq at tesol.org says TESOL is an association that doesn't teach teachers or certify them, but I see the courses on the site so maybe I'm misunderstanding something. Good news: I can theoretically be certified by late summer 2012. Bad news: it costs ~$1200. But if it gives a good chance of getting hired and I can make the money back in a reasonable timeframe, it might be good. It seems cheaper than some others.
TEFL: something similar? I'm not sure if this is separate from TESOL or not.
CELTA: something similar, I think, but pricier.

Alpha: I can't find this, probably because "alpha" is everywhere on the internet.

Anyway, thanks to all. I'm sure more questions will come up in the next 24 hours as I try to sort all this out.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxhounddog

RPBHaas said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Jeff and I have been living in the Jalisco/Colima area for about 2 years. I am involved in the mining industry and have traveled to all but seven of the states in Mexico. I love the fact that I live in a mountainous region but can be at the beach in less than 2 hours. I am originally from Texas.


Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Isla Verde

hounddog said:


> Thanks to everyone so far! I'll check out Dave's ESL Cafe and see if TEFL is in my future. When I looked into it before, I was confused by the sites that seemed geared towards learning ESL instead of teaching it. I'm just not so sure what my chances are of finding a job in Mexico. Can anyone speak to that? Is it relatively easy to find a job, at least once you have a certification of some sort?
> 
> I've been trying to figure out the acronyms, so maybe it'll be helpful if I can outline stuff:
> TESOL: The faq at tesol.org says TESOL is an association that doesn't teach teachers or certify them, but I see the courses on the site so maybe I'm misunderstanding something. Good news: I can theoretically be certified by late summer 2012. Bad news: it costs ~$1200. But if it gives a good chance of getting hired and I can make the money back in a reasonable timeframe, it might be good. It seems cheaper than some others.
> TEFL: something similar? I'm not sure if this is separate from TESOL or not.
> CELTA: something similar, I think, but pricier.
> 
> Alpha: I can't find this, probably because "alpha" is everywhere on the internet.
> 
> Anyway, thanks to all. I'm sure more questions will come up in the next 24 hours as I try to sort all this out.


Getting a job will be much easier if you get a certificate, but it depends a lot on where you'll be living. There are lots of jobs in Mexico City, but many of them don´t pay very well. You´ll get better answers to your questions at Dave's instead of here.

The acronyms are very confusing. The field can be called TEFL (Teaching of English as a Foreign Language or TESOL (Teaching of English to Speakers of Other Languages). A CELTA is a perhaps the best known of the training programs and comes out of Cambridge University. It means Certificate in English Language Teaching to Adults. It tends to be pricier than other programs but has an excellent reputation and lots of name recognition. One important component it features is several hours of teaching practice with real students not with your fellow trainees. This is something to look for in any other training programs you are considering and something online programs cannot provide, which is why they are not well-regarded by decent schools. TESOL is the international professional organization for TEFL teachers; the Mexican branch is called MEXTESOL.

I hope this information helps!


----------



## Retired-Veteran

RPBHaas said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Jeff and I have been living in the Jalisco/Colima area for about 2 years. I am involved in the mining industry and have traveled to all but seven of the states in Mexico. I love the fact that I live in a mountainous region but can be at the beach in less than 2 hours. I am originally from Texas.


Hey Welcome to the board. I'll bet your will be a lot of help to the people like myself on this board.


----------



## deborahc9133

Isla Verde said:


> And some of us are in even smaller ones. My combined pension and social security check are a lot less than your pension, deborah, and I don't have medical insurance from the US that would work here, so I am paying for private medical insurance, and I am still living quite well in Mexico City. I´m sure that you and your husband will be just fine!


Thank you!! I hate to say this, but I am fed up with my country and very angry. I have 20 years of high level program management experience in the public sector, and a master's degree in TESOL from UCLA and cannot find a freakin' job after being laid off. I am living poverty level. anyone else sick of this dismal and bleak future for us over 50 in the USA?


----------



## Isla Verde

deborahc9133 said:


> Thank you!! I hate to say this, but I am fed up with my country and very angry. I have 20 years of high level program management experience in the public sector, and a master's degree in TESOL from UCLA and cannot find a freakin' job after being laid off. I am living poverty level. anyone else sick of this dismal and bleak future for us over 50 in the USA?


I finally moved back to Mexico (I've lived here a few times before) permanently in 2007 after having lost my job in the States. I spent a few years trying to piece together a living and even moved back to live with my aging parents for a while, which was not not an easy thing for me to do. Anyway, when I reached Social Security early- retirement age, I got in touch with a few friends I've had here for years and came on down. Having contacts and a place to live right off the bat certainly made my transition easier, but I'm sure you will be able to make a successful move. Having that UCLA degree should certainly help you find a job, though some places offer more employment opportunities than others.


----------



## deborahc9133

Isla Verde said:


> I finally moved back to Mexico (I've lived here a few times before) permanently in 2007 after having lost my job in the States. I spent a few years trying to piece together a living and even moved back to live with my aging parents for a while, which was not not an easy thing for me to do. Anyway, when I reached Social Security early- retirement age, I got in touch with a few friends I've had here for years and came on down. Having contacts and a place to live right off the bat certainly made my transition easier, but I'm sure you will be able to make a successful move. Having that UCLA degree should certainly help you find a job, though some places offer more employment opportunities than others.


Thanks for the response. what areas are better for employment? my husband (mexican citizen but in us for 40 years) and i have 7 acres of land in colima.


----------



## Isla Verde

deborahc9133 said:


> Thanks for the response. what areas are better for employment? my husband (mexican citizen but in us for 40 years) and i have 7 acres of land in colima.


I don't know anything about Colima. I've almost always lived in Mexico City, where the job market is probably the best in the country. I know that huge megalopolises are not everyone's cup of tea, but there are other smaller cities where work can be found. If your land is out in the countryside or near a small town, I can't imagine you'd be able to find work in those areas.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxhounddog

Isla Verde said:


> Getting a job will be much easier if you get a certificate, but it depends a lot on where you'll be living. There are lots of jobs in Mexico City, but many of them don´t pay very well. You´ll get better answers to your questions at Dave's instead of here.
> 
> The acronyms are very confusing. The field can be called TEFL (Teaching of English as a Foreign Language or TESOL (Teaching of English to Speakers of Other Languages). A CELTA is a perhaps the best known of the training programs and comes out of Cambridge University. It means Certificate in English Language Teaching to Adults. It tends to be pricier than other programs but has an excellent reputation and lots of name recognition. One important component it features is several hours of teaching practice with real students not with your fellow trainees. This is something to look for in any other training programs you are considering and something online programs cannot provide, which is why they are not well-regarded by decent schools. TESOL is the international professional organization for TEFL teachers; the Mexican branch is called MEXTESOL.
> 
> I hope this information helps!


That's very helpful. Thanks again! I'll check out Dave's. In the meantime, I'll also check with a local community college to see if I can slide into next semester's basic Spanish class. If I can do that and get a TEFL/TESOL class under my belt, I should be on my way south towards the end of next year. :clap2: Heck, maybe my Spanish would even help me find something in the veterinary field. Can't hurt, I guess.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxhounddog

deborahc9133 said:


> Thank you!! I hate to say this, but I am fed up with my country and very angry. I have 20 years of high level program management experience in the public sector, and a master's degree in TESOL from UCLA and cannot find a freakin' job after being laid off. I am living poverty level. anyone else sick of this dismal and bleak future for us over 50 in the USA?


Heh. Tell me about it. And I'd like to point out it's not just for those over 50. I'm 35 and am suddenly unable to find a job despite having pretty darn good qualifications. But the way I look at it, I'm not leaving a bleak place so much as going to a better one and living a more interesting life. Take that for what it's worth. :noidea:


----------



## RPBHaas

deborahc9133 said:


> Thanks for the response. what areas are better for employment? my husband (mexican citizen but in us for 40 years) and i have 7 acres of land in colima.


Colima is a great area of the country and is very safe. Manzanillo, Colima is the busiest port in Mexico where over 70% of all containers enter and leave. There is a vibrant export/import business in Manzanillo with many companies looking for educated expats with business experience. I believe much of these companies have offices in Colima, Colima. It may be worth reviewing through the internet.


----------



## Isla Verde

hounddog said:


> That's very helpful. Thanks again! I'll check out Dave's. In the meantime, I'll also check with a local community college to see if I can slide into next semester's basic Spanish class. If I can do that and get a TEFL/TESOL class under my belt, I should be on my way south towards the end of next year. :clap2: Heck, maybe my Spanish would even help me find something in the veterinary field. Can't hurt, I guess.


Having some knowledge of Spanish and a TEFL certificate will certainly help make your transition easier. I would imagine that getting work in the veterinary field would be very difficult because I suspect you'd have to pass certification tests in Spanish.


----------



## paulabelle

*Intro*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hello! I currently live in Belize. I will be traveling in/out of Mexico over the next few years so I look forward to getting tips/advice from you all. I'm originally from SE Alabama but have moved around a lot.


----------



## RVGRINGO

As long as your passport is current and you don't stay more than 180 days in Mexico, you may use the FMM tourist permit each time you enter. However, if you drive, you'll have to temporarily import and export your vehicle at each crossing, paying and getting refunded for the deposit of $200-$400 USD plus the permit fee.


----------



## JoParsons

*Belize*

*I'm very interested in Belize; do we have a forum for that country?*


paulabelle said:


> Hello! I currently live in Belize. I will be traveling in/out of Mexico over the next few years so I look forward to getting tips/advice from you all. I'm originally from SE Alabama but have moved around a lot.


----------



## Isla Verde

JoParsons said:


> *I'm very interested in Belize; do we have a forum for that country?*


You may be one of the few here interested in Belize since there is no Belize Country Forum. However, there is one called The Rest of the World, which you could check out.


----------



## flipsenorita

*Aussie in Mexico!*

Hi there Amigos!

My name is Sarah & I recently lived in Tijuana from Nov 10 to May 11 

A little about me, I met my now fiance in 2010 in San Diego when I was travelling around the world. I ended up moving to Canada in Feb 2010 so that I could be closer (& work) close to my partner who lived in Tijuana Mexico..(had previously visited before & also had been to Obregon in Sonora & Mexico City together)

I ended up moving to TJ, which was a great experience. I absoloutley love Mexico, the people, the food, the culture..it is an amazing place

I ended up moving back to Australia because I couldn't (didn't know how to!) work in Mexico & didn't want my partner to be the sole earner- I beleive in sharing the work 

I moved back in May 2011, with the intention of gaining work gathering documents & from there my fiance has applied for a visa to migrate to Australia..we are still waiting! The application was submitted in August this year & I have been back to Mexico a few times since I came back to Australia

Any other Aussies that lived in Mexico?  I wish I knew some other English speaking people in Mexico while I was there, this forum is great! While my fiance was at work I was at home with nothing to do because I couldn't communicate too well. But now I know basic Spanish- I had to learn!

Well thats me- nice to meet you!

 Sarah


----------



## Jim45D

Welcome to the forum Sarah. You will find a wealth of information here. I'm sure that you'll make many friends along the way.


----------



## DebMer

Saludos from Gringolandia. I'm a forty-something wife and mother of two kids under age 12. I lived in Mexico and Colombia in the early nineties as a missionary and always expected to return long term. One thing led to another and I ended up teaching elementary school, getting married, having kids and staying in the U.S. I'm currently an ESL teacher of adult students, and an alternative learning teacher for kids. 

For various reasons, my husband and I are considering relocating to Mexico or Colombia. Because we have kids, we need to take income and location into consideration, and we'll be living on one income, as he is ill doesn't work. 

I'm checking out your message boards in hopes of learning more about rents and job opportunities. I'm told the ESL market can be sketchy without a masters and a university job (sad, since it's my favorite work ever), but I also hold an elementary teaching credential, and plan to look at international schools in the D.F.

I look forward to learning from your collective experience here, and enjoying some interesting conversation with you all!


----------



## Isla Verde

DebMer said:


> Saludos from Gringolandia. I'm a forty-something wife and mother of two kids under age 12. I lived in Mexico and Colombia in the early nineties as a missionary and always expected to return long term. One thing led to another and I ended up teaching elementary school, getting married, having kids and staying in the U.S. I'm currently an ESL teacher of adult students, and an alternative learning teacher for kids.
> 
> For various reasons, my husband and I are considering relocating to Mexico or Colombia. Because we have kids, we need to take income and location into consideration, and we'll be living on one income, as he is ill doesn't work.
> 
> I'm checking out your message boards in hopes of learning more about rents and job opportunities. I'm told the ESL market can be sketchy without a masters and a university job (sad, since it's my favorite work ever), but I also hold an elementary teaching credential, and plan to look at international schools in the D.F.
> 
> I look forward to learning from your collective experience here, and enjoying some interesting conversation with you all!


I live in Mexico City and work very part-time as a private English teacher. From what I know of the job market here, a position at a top-notch international school would be your best chance of making enough money to support your family. University jobs are not that plentiful and tend to be part-time and don't pay nearly as well as the international schools do. I'll send you a PM with links to two TEFL websites which have active Mexico boards where your questions will receive more detailed answers than I can give you. Best of luck!

Ooops! It looks like I can't send you a PM yet. I believe you must have sent 5 messages before you can receive and send PMs. In the meantime, google Dave's ESL Cafe for one of the links I mentioned.


----------



## DebMer

Thanks, Isla Verde. I've been obsessively reading at Dave's ESL Cafe for the past 3 days. LOL I wouldn't be surprised if I accrue 5 posts in the next 24 hours, and I'd be much obliged to you for any information you can send my way.

Do you mind if I ask about your ESL qualifications, and how you've gone about building your clientele? Are you part time by choice or by limitations in the market?


----------



## Isla Verde

DebMer said:


> Thanks, Isla Verde. I've been obsessively reading at Dave's ESL Cafe for the past 3 days. LOL I wouldn't be surprised if I accrue 5 posts in the next 24 hours, and I'd be much obliged to you for any information you can send my way.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask about your ESL qualifications, and how you've gone about building your clientele? Are you part time by choice or by limitations in the market?


That's great that you've found the ESL Café on your own. Once you have a better idea of what's already been asked and answered, you'll be able to post more useful questions. My friends on the Mexico Forum, with the exception of a few nay-sayers, will be happy to write to you and give you realistic, not overly negative or positive answers to your queries.

I retired to Mexico four years ago, after having lived here before on and off, and having taught ESL (in the US) and EFL (in Mexico, Spain and England) over a period of years. My bachelor's degree was in Secondary Education and Spanish, so when I switched to teaching English, I was able to apply a lot of what I knew about foreign language pedagogy to teaching English as a Foreign/Second Language. I've found private students here through fellow teachers in Mexico, one a friend for over 30 years and another whom I met at Dave's. I've also found students through free online ads at such websites as Segundamano and Adoos. However, since you will need a "real" full-time job with benefits, you need to apply directly to the international schools catering to the elite. Posters at Dave's should be able to help with you with more specific information about when and how to apply.


----------



## DebMer

Again, thanks for the encouragement and details. The more I read, the more I see my teaching credential coming into play as more important than getting more ESL certifications under my belt. I appreciate your willingness to answer my somewhat personal questions.

At some point I'd like to pick your brain about decent areas to rent in the city. I lived with a family in Amplicacion Providencia for 6 or 7 months (not far from Bosque de Aragon), and with another family in Azcapotzalco for about 5 months, plus downtown at a hotel near Balderas market for a couple of summers. I wouldn't consider any of those as a great long-term option for my family. If we had our druthers, we'd be on a farm somewhere surrounded with chickens and goats, but realistically I don't see that type of location as conducive to good earnings. Somewhere lovely like Coyoacan would be amazing, but I'm guessing there are no low-ish rents there.




Isla Verde said:


> That's great that you've found the ESL Café on your own. Once you have a better idea of what's already been asked and answered, you'll be able to post more useful questions. My friends on the Mexico Forum, with the exception of a few nay-sayers, will be happy to write to you and give you realistic, not overly negative or positive answers to your queries.
> 
> I retired to Mexico four years ago, after having lived here before on and off, and having taught ESL (in the US) and EFL (in Mexico, Spain and England) over a period of years. My bachelor's degree was in Secondary Education and Spanish, so when I switched to teaching English, I was able to apply a lot of what I knew about foreign language pedagogy to teaching English as a Foreign/Second Language. I've found private students here through fellow teachers in Mexico, one a friend for over 30 years and another whom I met at Dave's. I've also found students through free online ads at such websites as Segundamano and Adoos. However, since you will need a "real" full-time job with benefits, you need to apply directly to the international schools catering to the elite. Posters at Dave's should be able to help with you with more specific information about when and how to apply.


----------



## tommygn

*Hi everyone*

My name is Tom and I was born and live in Mexico City. I have lived briefly in different parts of the world and enjoy travelling, thus I was excited with the idea of helping people from other countries who are coming to live to my beloved city.

I know the city very well and I also have experience in real estate, in case anyone has any questions in that regard.

I am also very interested in food, so I know almost every place and can tell you about the best/worst if the doubt should arise...

My intention is to help anyone coming to the city feel welcome and have a smooth transition on their lives. I hope you find the city´s warmth and magic welcoming.

Tom


----------



## Rvfloyd

*Newbie*

Hello, 
A few years ago my husband and I ventured from the cold north (Canada) to Ajijic which was supposed to be the first stop on our scouting mission to find a retirement home from our top 5 rerirement destinations. Before we left Ajijic however we had purchased a house there. We had heard of people doing this and had sworn we would not buy on our first visit but we learned never say never. 

Back in Canada we were on the countdown to retirement in Ajijic when my husband was offered a job as a High Court Judge in Antigua in 2009. This has delayed our plans somewhat but we still intend to get back to Ajijic in two years and to our beautiful home and start our new life permanently in Mexico.

Are you wondering why we don't stay here in Antigua? It is bloody hot here in the summer and there are too many bitey things that seem to really like me. The cost of living is relatively high as we are an island and everything must be brought in by boat. I do not regret this experience though, it has been a valuable one and similar in some ways to what I believe Mexico will be like in that where tomorrow may mean the day after or even the week after. 

We are returning to Canada in the spring of 2012 and then on the countdown to Ajijic.
So until then my friends!


----------



## surfrider

Rvfloyd said:


> Hello,
> A few years ago my husband and I ventured from the cold north (Canada) to Ajijic which was supposed to be the first stop on our scouting mission to find a retirement home from our top 5 rerirement destinations. Before we left Ajijic however we had purchased a house there. We had heard of people doing this and had sworn we would not buy on our first visit but we learned never say never.
> 
> Back in Canada we were on the countdown to retirement in Ajijic when my husband was offered a job as a High Court Judge in Antigua in 2009. This has delayed our plans somewhat but we still intend to get back to Ajijic in two years and to our beautiful home and start our new life permanently in Mexico.
> 
> Are you wondering why we don't stay here in Antigua? It is bloody hot here in the summer and there are too many bitey things that seem to really like me. The cost of living is relatively high as we are an island and everything must be brought in by boat. I do not regret this experience though, it has been a valuable one and similar in some ways to what I believe Mexico will be like in that where tomorrow may mean the day after or even the week after.
> 
> We are returning to Canada in the spring of 2012 and then on the countdown to Ajijic.
> So until then my friends!


Hi, I am surfrider - from the usa and down in Ajijic and currentely looking for a place to stay. is you house here rented or would you be interested in renting it? 
I am retired and my son who is 40 is with me and we are looking for a place while living in a hotel.:ranger:


----------



## Rvfloyd

surfrider said:


> Hi, I am surfrider - from the usa and down in Ajijic and currentely looking for a place to stay. is you house here rented or would you be interested in renting it?
> I am retired and my son who is 40 is with me and we are looking for a place while living in a hotel.:ranger:


Hi Surfrider

Our house is currently rented. We have a good friend in Ajijic who is very tuned to rentals (and purchases) in Ajijic. If you would like to get in touch with her, i can send you her numbers. Her name is Linda Fossi and she is very well known in the area so you may already have run into her. If you are interested, let me know.

Good luck

Vivyan Floyd


----------



## surfrider

Rvfloyd said:


> Hi Surfrider
> 
> Our house is currently rented. We have a good friend in Ajijic who is very tuned to rentals (and purchases) in Ajijic. If you would like to get in touch with her, i can send you her numbers. Her name is Linda Fossi and she is very well known in the area so you may already have run into her. If you are interested, let me know.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Vivyan Floyd


I would very much like to talk with her today if possible. Thanks for your help....:clap2:


----------



## pappabee

surfrider said:


> I would very much like to talk with her today if possible. Thanks for your help....:clap2:


There are a lot of real estate people here in Ajijic who specialize in rentals. Here is a listing from LCS also. 
Lake Chapala Society Classified Page

There are a few things that you should be careful about when renting. First of all remember that the rental agreement is not valid unless it is in Spanish. So be sure that you have the agreement in both English and Spanish (if you don't read Spanish). 

Some other things to watch for is what is included and excluded in the agreement. What you are allowed to do to the property and what you can't. You know all that stuff that you had to be careful of anyplace that you rent. 

Good luck and welcome to Ajijic.


----------



## Rvfloyd

surfrider said:


> I would very much like to talk with her today if possible. Thanks for your help....:clap2:


Linda
376 766 0303
cell 333 502 7831
Office 376 766 4696

Please use our name as a reference whenu speak to her.
She is a fantastic person originally from the US and she knows everything about the area.

Let me know if you cannot reach her and I will have her ring you.

Good luck

Vivyan and Richard Floyd


----------



## Jafet12345

*New to this site*

Hi, My name is Japheth Dupuis. I currently live in Baton Rouge, LA. As things in America continue to get worse, I am beginning to look into moving to another country. Having been to Mexico twice on short term mission trips con iglesias, I found that I really love Mexico. I currently have 2 friends there from my travels. Once in Monclova and the other outside of Ciudad Victoria. I am 25 years old. Tengo setenta y nueve creditos a las universidades en los estados. 18 of which are in Spanish. I never was able to finish college, and things have been really rough here. Anyways, I don't have a lot of money, and I am looking for a fresh start and a new life. I have wanted to live in another country for years now, but haven't made any move towards it. I don't need a lot to live. But I want to experience living in Mexico full time. I have no clue where to start. I do have a passport. Any information to help me get started would be great.

Bendiciones,

Japheth Dupuis


----------



## surfrider

well welcome to the group. my son and I came to Mexico just this last month. So far we have been to three different places to see what they are like. I could no more give any human advice but I think that for me, I would like to just suit case it around Mexico and see different cities and maybe find two different places that appeal to us. One for the winter and one for the summer. Who knows and really unless you have to look for a job and earn money, then what does it matter.
Now if I have to settle down and open a business up, I will look for specific things that are or would be needed in my ability to earn money from the business. Then where I live would be base upon my job, not just weather and cost of living.

The people in this group have been wonderful and extreamly helpful. Read what they all write and ask different ones for ideas. The group will help you, they have me.

I made the choice to go back to San Cristobal because of a lang. school there. I really have to get this lang. down better than I have. After I study some lang. and some banking systems/real estate, then I will be back to Ajijic. But I need more knowledge of the Mexican legal in's and out's, and I need to be able to truly communicate.

best of luck and keep in touch with the forum. surfrider.


----------



## surfrider

:gossip:


Rvfloyd said:


> Linda
> 376 766 0303
> cell 333 502 7831
> Office 376 766 4696
> 
> Please use our name as a reference whenu speak to her.
> She is a fantastic person originally from the US and she knows everything about the area.
> 
> Let me know if you cannot reach her and I will have her ring you.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Vivyan and Richard Floyd


Big giant thank you....However, I made the decission that we will head back to Chiapas and take some good lang. classes and get the exchange down and do some study on the Mexican way of doing things here. Then I will be back. I really like the area and it has some things going for it that I need. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP....I will not forget when I come back to get with Linda.hone: surfrider.


----------



## surfrider

RPBHaas said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Jeff and I have been living in the Jalisco/Colima area for about 2 years. I am involved in the mining industry and have traveled to all but seven of the states in Mexico. I love the fact that I live in a mountainous region but can be at the beach in less than 2 hours. I am originally from Texas.


Hello Jeff, AND WELCOME. :welcome:I am surfrider and I would like to pick your brain a little. I just came to Mexico last month and I am looking the country over to find a place that is right for me. I am a ocean / water person, that is a must for me but I can no longer take the humidy and heat, so I picked San Cristobal. It is mountains and cool. But you indicated that you also live in the mountains but the ocean is only 2 hours away. What is the weather like where you are and the humidy./? 

I just dropped in on the town Ajijic and I love it but it is a little too layed back for my son who lives with me. He would like a little more activities going on. That San Cristobal has and that gives him freedom to get out and go as he wishes. He is a disabled adult and San Cristobal has taxi's runing around town all over the place and he can use them for transportation. All he has to do is stand on the street corner and one comes by within seconds.

But back to where you are - can you tell me something about it.??:yo:


----------



## brendaycruz

Fuziface said:


> Hola from Joco , my names Richard I'm from Northern California , Santa Rosa , 60 miles north of the Golden Gate Bridge . Retired General Contractor , Moved to Joco in July of 2010. My wife is from Joco , we've been married 14 yrs. , have a son Jesus 13 , in school at Loyola de Chapala , in Secondera ( 7th. grade) , we live in Joco about 4 blocks East of the plaza , Live in my mother-inlaws compound ( 3 homes). We live in a normal Mexican home , no hot water , ( did get an electrical hot water shower head finally ), some times for reasons I can't fathom we have no water from 10am to 6pm. Gee we live near the lake , wheres the H2O. :spit:
> I really love it here in Joco , my neighbors & towns people are all very friendly, of coarse my mother-in-law has lived in this house for nearly 70 yrs. every one knows her. What I love is we live Mexican style , no or few Americans. I've gone on several typical tour bus trips to small towns for religious outings , The last tour we went to Guayabitos ( Near Pot. Var.) a Mexican beach town set up for the way the average Mexican goes to the beach ( by bus ) lots of Hotels & cheap $1200 pesos / nite for two bedroom suite , with full kitchen , not an American in site the whole week end.
> I've been coming here since 99*, I remember everyone asking if I thought Mexico was ugly ( feo ). My answer then as now , its not ugly , its different, viva la difference. This is my first time being here at different times of the year. Before on vacations I was here ether July-Aug or Dec. -Jan. Its interesting to see what goes on in between.


I have a home in Dallas and another in Castanos Coah. I purchased a hot water heater, and a dryer that both run
on propane, Just have no hot water in the kitchen, but I have a plan.


----------



## brendaycruz

tdemex said:


> LOL! Just when you think you've got it, then listen to them speak 90 miles an hour and throw in all the slang, you think they are talking Martian...:confused2:


My Spanish teacher years ago, said Mexican's do not speak fast..we listen slow. I tell people that I am Americano, and need a slow speaking person to help me. I usually get my point across or questions answered.


----------



## tdemex

brendaycruz said:


> My Spanish teacher years ago, said Mexican's do not speak fast..we listen slow. I tell people that I am Americano, and need a slow speaking person to help me. I usually get my point across or questions answered.


Well I'm a little better now...but I used to say si savy poco espanol...LOL! that seemed to give them the green light... and they'd start talking 90 miles a hr...like I was an expert.. Thanks for your comment


----------



## brendaycruz

tdemex said:


> Well I'm a little better now...but I used to say si savy poco espanol...LOL! that seemed to give them the green light... and they'd start talking 90 miles a hr...like I was an expert.. Thanks for your comment


You can spell "socks" if you want to say..it is what it is..all my grandkids know that


----------



## maryrose

*irish family looking to move to australia*

Hello me my husband and our son 7 years old are looking to move to australia. We are looking for some help my husband has a good trade body panel paint sprayer. 
things i wanted to know
. Do u need someone to help you with the move
.what do we do first 
.whats the best family part of australia to move to
.how long does it take and how much does it all cost

if anyone could help us get started for our move i would really love it as we are very keen to get things moving thanks mary


----------



## DebMer

Hi, Mary Rose. This part of the board is regarding life in Mexico. There's a forum specific to Australia, which you can get to by clicking here: Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad 

Best to you and your family. 




maryrose said:


> Hello me my husband and our son 7 years old are looking to move to australia. We are looking for some help my husband has a good trade body panel paint sprayer.
> things i wanted to know
> . Do u need someone to help you with the move
> .what do we do first
> .whats the best family part of australia to move to
> .how long does it take and how much does it all cost
> 
> if anyone could help us get started for our move i would really love it as we are very keen to get things moving thanks mary


----------



## Rvfloyd

surfrider said:


> :gossip:
> 
> Big giant thank you....However, I made the decission that we will head back to Chiapas and take some good lang. classes and get the exchange down and do some study on the Mexican way of doing things here. Then I will be back. I really like the area and it has some things going for it that I need. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP....I will not forget when I come back to get with Linda.hone: surfrider.


Good luck with your search and travel safe!


----------



## conklinwh

Japheth, it would be very difficult, I believe, to just pick up and move to Mexico thinking that you could make a living.
However, what I do remember from earlier threads was that at least one person that started out about where it sounds like you are, went the Peace Corp route. I wasn't aware but sounds like you can work out a country and focus before you sign up and your language skills would help I'm sure.
The ex-Peace Corp person that posted at least implied that it was a great way to make contacts and get immersed in Mexico. All this would make the transition to a resident much easier if that what you wanted.


----------



## TundraGreen

conklinwh said:


> Japheth, it would be very difficult, I believe, to just pick up and move to Mexico thinking that you could make a living.
> However, what I do remember from earlier threads was that at least one person that started out about where it sounds like you are, went the Peace Corp route. I wasn't aware but sounds like you can work out a country and focus before you sign up and your language skills would help I'm sure.
> The ex-Peace Corp person that posted at least implied that it was a great way to make contacts and get immersed in Mexico. All this would make the transition to a resident much easier if that what you wanted.


Conklin you may be remembering some of my posts, since I came to Mexico originally with the Peace Corps, and have written about it here some.

However, for Japheth... In his post he mentions that he has not finished college. That will be an impediment for the Peace Corps. They require a college degree. In fact, when I came to Mexico (over four years ago now), they required a graduate degree. They have now relaxed the graduate degree requirement, but they still require at least a bachelor's degree.


----------



## Isla Verde

conklinwh said:


> Japheth, it would be very difficult, I believe, to just pick up and move to Mexico thinking that you could make a living.


Many young people like Japheth do come to Mexico and make a living teaching English, not always a great living, but it is possible to support yourself that way. If he has friends here who would give him a place to stay for awhile, then he could check out the English-teaching scene where they live, keeping in mind that he should apply for a visa that would allow him to work in Mexico.


----------



## pappabee

I hate to ask this but wouldn't it be a better service if we didn't encourage people with a very small or limited income to move to Mexico. 

It's one thing for those of us who are on retirement or pension, at least we know (unless the US decides to pull the plug again) how much we're getting each and every month. 

But someone who is moving here with no job and hoping to find one in enough time to be able to support themselves is just looking for trouble. Besides after 180 days they have to return NOB because the permit will have run out. At some point they're either going to have to stay NOB or be able to prove enough income to qualify for a visa.

I understand that with the cost of living so much lower it's easier to live here on a very limited income than NOB but don't you feel that we're doing them a dis-service by encouraging them to make the move with such a limited chance of success. :eyebrows:

Remember that there are only so many English teaching jobs that are worth looking at.


----------



## conklinwh

I would agree if one were using the English route to bridge to something. Maybe I'm too career focused but at 25 I wouldn't be looking for something to get by with help of friends. 
Now if there were a plan to leverage that in some way.
At 25 you need something that will fulfill and support you for at least 30-40 years and given the thieves in congress, probably a lot longer with the increased life expectancy.


----------



## Isla Verde

Have the posters with negative thoughts about Japheth coming to Mexico and working as an English teacher ever done this in Mexico? I have and so have many of my friends. I suggest he post an inquiry at Dave's ESL Café to get useful information from people who have gone this route, so he can decide if that's a good choice for him.


----------



## conklinwh

I guess one person's reality is another's negativity. Personally I was reacting to the previous note, "possible to make a living teaching English, not always a great living".
Again, maybe me but I would only get into such a situation if I knew that it was a step toward something else-30 to 40 years of a living/not always a great living is not my present horizon or one that I would have taken at 25.


----------



## Jim45D

conklinwh said:


> I guess one person's reality is another's negativity. Personally I was reacting to the previous note, "possible to make a living teaching English, not always a great living".
> Again, maybe me but I would only get into such a situation if I knew that it was a step toward something else-30 to 40 years of a living/not always a great living is not my present horizon or one that I would have taken at 25.


Ditto that!


----------



## brendaycruz

NoMoreSnow said:


> Allow me to reintroduce myself. It has been a long time since I have visited this site. I am 30 years old, myself and my dog have recently moved from the US to Merida, Yucatan. My boyfriend, also 30, and his dog will be here with me in one week. We chose Merida because we wanted to be in a big, modern city near, but not on, the beach. We visited here in September to make sure we thought we would be happy here. My only concern so far is the heat I expect in May. I live in a safe and quite neighborhood. I may be the only American on this side of town but that doesn't bother me. Many of my neighbors speak English and I can speak a little Spanish. I learn a little more each day through online courses and day to day life. My neighbors are all very friendly and willing to help. We opted to not bring our vehicle here so I am getting used to the buses for the time being.
> 
> We plan to start our own business in early 2013. Most likely a bar/restaurant. We have been eagerly researching how to legally do this. It seems very doable, we will just need a lawyer and an accountant. We will also need a certain type of FM3 and we have contacts here who are will to help us with that.
> 
> There are an unbelievable amount of gay natives in this city. We are also very excited to get married in Mexico City and have it be legal in our own state.
> 
> My dog has not adjusted well thus far. He is upset at being separated from the other two members of our family. I have bought a children's mattress for him to sleep on but he is used to two beds, a couch, and carpet to lounge on. He is also not found of fireworks. It seems they celebrate "4rth of July" in my neighborhood in December. I am sure my dog will come around soon.
> 
> I have had trouble finding furniture here and I shop a lot for it. It is either too expensive for low quality things, or too fancy for what I need it for. Does anyone know a good "Craig'slist" type site here? I have tried Vivastreet and have not seen many things on it I liked. At this point I am about to have a carpenter start making me tables/chairs, bed frame, and the base of a couch.



Look for a custom furniture maker. make sure you get references or see some of his work. I had my kitchen cabinets built. Then later a "bakers" rack piece to put my micro, crockpots, toaster oven etc..love it. We have a small house, about 800 sf, so I had a corner in my bedroom that my furniture maker constructed a corner cabinet, closet and it is my favorite. Very reasonable, about 3000 pesos. Kitchen cost me about 11,000 pesos.


----------



## surfrider

Isla Verde said:


> Many young people like Japheth do come to Mexico and make a living teaching English, not always a great living, but it is possible to support yourself that way. If he has friends here who would give him a place to stay for awhile, then he could check out the English-teaching scene where they live, keeping in mind that he should apply for a visa that would allow him to work in Mexico.


My thoughts on this are; we all make our own roads to where we wish to travel. As we get older, some of us get more carefull and are not willing to take chances. Personally, I was /am just the opposite. when I was Japheth's age, I was careful. I was a single parent and had many responsibilities.... and now - well I am willing to see and do new things. 

I had beautiful things in a very lovely home on the beach in so. ca. I sold everything or gave it away and came to Mexico. But I did not just make this move by myself. I pulled my child (who is 40 years old) out of the social system that helps handicapped adults live and brought him with me. Did I know if I could get all his medicanes here - no not really, but I had a good idea. And then of course the big question - what will happen to him if something happens to me.?? Fear, uncertainies, not knowing the what if's can do such damage to people.

I think that if someone has a desire, a need, a want strong enough then they will figure out a way to accomplish what it is that they really want.

Because I have brought him with me to Mexico, he is absolutelly having the time of his life and has freedom and growth here that he never could have had in the states.
This is and has been the best thing for him. His independence has increased. It was just the right thing for me to do ---HOWEVER ---I did study and research this all out for about 2.5 years.

So Japheth do your homework, listen and talk and ask questions. Then dig down deep and know in your gut that this is what you want. Go for it then if your spirit tells you its right. Best of luck... surfrider.:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## makaloco

conklinwh said:


> Again, maybe me but I would only get into such a situation if I knew that it was a step toward something else-30 to 40 years of a living/not always a great living is not my present horizon or one that I would have taken at 25.


But it would be a step toward something else: discovering a new culture that attracts him, polishing a language he has already studied, meeting international friends, having adventures, escaping what he feels is a downward spiral. If not at 25, when? At 35 when he has acquired a family and a mortgage? "30 to 40 years of a living/not always a great living" is exactly what my life has been, and I've never regretted taking that path. Buy a round-trip ticket just in case, but go for it, Japheth!


----------



## jdan6466

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


We have spent time in Ajijic area and liked it but would like to visit somewhere else with a decent climate, preferably in the mountains than beach, with at least some expats. Does anyone have a suggestion or recommendation? We so want to come to live in Mexico but don't know where else to try. thank you so much for your suggestions.
Barbara


----------



## jasavak

There is a nice mountain town named Mazamitla in Jalisco . I was there in July and the weather was nice and cool .


----------



## conklinwh

Barbara, I'm highly biased, unlike those on Lake Chapala, but I really like a number of places in the state of Guanajuato. San Miguel is an obvious and very easy choice. I would probably stay or rent there 1st and use it as a base. I really like the city of Guanajuato as it reminds me of the Mediterranean. It doesn't have a large expat population so Spanish a little more of a premium. We started in San Miguel and rented for four years before deciding to build in Mineral de Pozos, a mining "ghost town" about 45 min from San Miguel and similar distance to Queretaro. Pozos has a very long and colorful history both before and after the Spanish arrival here in the 1540's. Presently there are about 4K people and 50 or so expats in a town that had 50-70K(itinerant miners hard to count) and some 300 mines before the 1910 revolution.


----------



## dmhaun

Hola, We all seem to love our Mexican neighbors to the south. My favorite area is the Colonial Highlands in central Mexico. I am an artist and must travel to the states for awhile and need a convenient area. Michoacan is perfect for me. There are small, but active, ex-pat communities, but not the enclaves of San Miguel.
You might consider the Lake Patzcuaro and Morelia area. It is a safe, magical area of Mexico. It's in the same mountain range as San Miguel de Allende, but further south and about 1,000 feet higher. 
Lake Patzcuaro seems to be in the middle of everything: Mexico City is about 200 miles to the east; Guadalajara is about 200 miles to the west; the ocean beaches are about 200 miles to the south; and San Miguel is about 200 miles to the north. 
The Texas border is about 750 miles north, with 4-lane cuotas (highways) all the way. Driving is fun, bus transportation is easy and flying is fast. 
The capital, Morelia, is about 30 miles from the Lake and has an International airport, Costco, Sears, Office Depot, Auto Zone, Starbucks and superb medical facilities. But I prefer Lake Patzcuaro. 
Morelia is one of the cultural capitals of Mexico. Don’t miss the Candy Museum. Our recent Film Festival was superb and the Music Festival was in full swing. The Salsa Dance Festival was last month and the Jazz Festival was last week. There is always something to do. 
Lake Patzcuaro, at 7,200 feet, has the ideal climate, with winter high temperatures in the 70’s and summer highs in the 80’s. Spring is delightful and the Easter Craft Festival in Uruapan is superb. 
Summer brings short, afternoon rains, turning everything green. In the Fall, everything green, turns into vistas of colorful, blooming flowers. Enjoy celebrating one of the best Days of the Dead in Mexico. Winter brings perfectly clear, sunny days, needing a hat and short sleeves. Evenings are crisp and winter nights require snuggling with a blanket. Winter temps seldom drop into the forties. Leave your snow shovel at home. You might like it around Lake Patzcuaro. 
Feliz viaje, David 

PS If you are interested in Morelia, Patzcuaro and the Lake, I suggest you join the Yahoo group, the Michoacan Net. 

The Michoacan Net
Supporting the Arts in Michoacan
Michoacan_net : The Michoacan Net 



jdan6466 said:


> We have spent time in Ajijic area and liked it but would like to visit somewhere else with a decent climate, preferably in the mountains than beach, with at least some expats. Does anyone have a suggestion or recommendation? We so want to come to live in Mexico but don't know where else to try. thank you so much for your suggestions.
> Barbara


----------



## conklinwh

We do also like Patzcuaro and the surrounding arts villages and Morelia complements similar to how Queretaro complements Pozos. We are way smaller and a lot dryer although at a similar height(7500ft). The biggest reason we stayed in the state of Guanajuato rather than say Patxcuaro is that of the easier drive to the border. We head east in the US and 57 is a great route north to southern Texas. We are less than 500mi versus the 750 stated for Patzcuaro so a very easy drive which is important to us with airfares & taxes now approaching $900.


----------



## Isla Verde

conklinwh said:


> . . . with airfares & taxes now approaching $900.


Is that for one person?


----------



## jdan6466

jasavak said:


> There is a nice mountain town named Mazamitla in Jalisco . I was there in July and the weather was nice and cool .


thank you for the reply. I'll do some investigating. 
Barbara


----------



## jdan6466

*Thanks*



conklinwh said:


> Barbara, I'm highly biased, unlike those on Lake Chapala, but I really like a number of places in the state of Guanajuato. San Miguel is an obvious and very easy choice. I would probably stay or rent there 1st and use it as a base. I really like the city of Guanajuato as it reminds me of the Mediterranean. It doesn't have a large expat population so Spanish a little more of a premium. We started in San Miguel and rented for four years before deciding to build in Mineral de Pozos, a mining "ghost town" about 45 min from San Miguel and similar distance to Queretaro. Pozos has a very long and colorful history both before and after the Spanish arrival here in the 1540's. Presently there are about 4K people and 50 or so expats in a town that had 50-70K(itinerant miners hard to count) and some 300 mines before the 1910 revolution.


I'm just getting accustomed to the website! But thank you for your reply. We have been in San Miguel and like it but not necessarily the expats we met! Ugh, I probably shouldn't have said that. But I think expats should learn the language. We will visit Pozos at your suggestions. Thanks so much.
Barbara


----------



## pappabee

jdan6466 said:


> I'm just getting accustomed to the website! But thank you for your reply. We have been in San Miguel and like it but not necessarily the expats we met! Ugh, I probably shouldn't have said that. But I think expats should learn the language. We will visit Pozos at your suggestions. Thanks so much.
> Barbara


Barbara, please understand that there are a few people like me who have a very serious time trying to learn another language. It took me 4 years to get two years credit for French, I only learned Russian because my Bubba and Zeda came from there and I either learned it or had a real problem with eating at their house. (OH, I was 5-9 years old then and I'm 69 now). And what German I know it's because of being raised in a Jewish home where many people spoke Yiddish.


----------



## Isla Verde

pappabee said:


> Barbara, please understand that there are a few people like me who have a very serious time trying to learn another language. It took me 4 years to get two years credit for French, I only learned Russian because my Bubba and Zeda came from there and I either learned it or had a real problem with eating at their house. (OH, I was 5-9 years old then and I'm 69 now). And what German I know it's because of being raised in a Jewish home where many people spoke Yiddish.


Certainly learning a foreign language can be very difficult for some, and as we get older, it can become even more so. However, what about someone who has lived in a foreign country for years and has made no attempt to gain even a rudimentary command of the language of the country where he or she is living? That could be the kind of person that Barbara was commenting on.


----------



## conklinwh

My point on San Miguel was that it is a very easy and interesting transition starting point. If you are comfortable in Spanish, Guanajuato is a great option.
If you do plan to visit Pozos, let me know as I can help and would volunteer to lead a walking tour of the mining complexes.


----------



## jdan6466

*My apologies*



pappabee said:


> Barbara, please understand that there are a few people like me who have a very serious time trying to learn another language. It took me 4 years to get two years credit for French, I only learned Russian because my Bubba and Zeda came from there and I either learned it or had a real problem with eating at their house. (OH, I was 5-9 years old then and I'm 69 now). And what German I know it's because of being raised in a Jewish home where many people spoke Yiddish.


I do understand those without a facility for learning another language. I am also one of them! I just met a few of those who truly refuse to learn it and don't treat the Mexicans with respect. I drew the wrong conclusion from too little information! I will be more circumspect with my posts in the future! Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## jdan6466

conklinwh said:


> My point on San Miguel was that it is a very easy and interesting transition starting point. If you are comfortable in Spanish, Guanajuato is a great option.
> If you do plan to visit Pozos, let me know as I can help and would volunteer to lead a walking tour of the mining complexes.


Thanks so much for the offer and we will take you up on it if/when we get to Pozos. My Spanish is barely adequate. I know a lot of nouns and can't construct a sentence! But I'm working on it.
Hasta la vista,
b


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you have a vocabulary of nouns, it is probably time for you to study a book entitled, "501 Spanish Verbs". Once you learn the root verbs and the first several conjugations, you will suddenly find yourself able to construct sentences. Before you know it, it will become fun!


----------



## robertr0877

Hi my name is Robert, my wife and I are planning to move to Cuernavaca either later this year or mid 2012. One of my concerns is work, I am currently a Sales Engineer at an Industrial Controls company. I would like to know if any of you knows of any Industrial Automation companies and such. Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen

robertr0877 said:


> Hi my name is Robert, my wife and I are planning to move to Cuernavaca either later this year or mid 2012. One of my concerns is work, I am currently a Sales Engineer at an Industrial Controls company. I would like to know if any of you knows of any Industrial Automation companies and such. Thanks!


It is a non-trivial task to find work in Mexico in any role other than low paying, part-time jobs teaching language. You also need permission from Mexican immigration to work; it is not legal to work in Mexico on a tourist visa. 

Maybe this is not what you mean, but your query sounds like you are thinking of moving to Cuernavaca cold, then looking for work in a specific field. This seems like a very difficult path to me.


----------



## jdan6466

*sentences*



RVGRINGO said:


> If you have a vocabulary of nouns, it is probably time for you to study a book entitled, "501 Spanish Verbs". Once you learn the root verbs and the first several conjugations, you will suddenly find yourself able to construct sentences. Before you know it, it will become fun!


Thanks for the tip. I do know some verbs and tend to use "I hope", I am going to", I want to, etc. so I can use the infinitive of the verb. Vamos a ver.
b


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> It is a non-trivial task to find work in Mexico in any role other than low paying, part-time jobs teaching language. You also need permission from Mexican immigration to work; it is not legal to work in Mexico on a tourist visa.
> 
> Maybe this is not what you mean, but your query sounds like you are thinking of moving to Cuernavaca cold, then looking for work in a specific field. This seems like a very difficult path to me.


A very difficult path, indeed. One would hope that Robert has an excellent knowledge of Spanish before he starts to look for a job in his field.


----------



## brendamex12

*Expat in Guadalajara*

Hi everyone,
I'm an American from Wisconsin, moved to GDL, Jalisco almost 1 year ago. I teach English in a school in Guad and also will start teaching TEFL part-time in the school, too. I find GDL much too big and noisy and dirty, and want to move to a smaller city. Any suggestions?
I am visiting my friend in Colima in a few weeks, hopefully I will get to check out that city. I hear it's great.
I am TESOL-certified and am enjoying my job, but got quite burned out right before Xmas break. Thankfully we had 2-1/2 wks. off so I came back a bit refreshed.
Anyone out there from GDL experiencing loneliness, too? It's hard to make friends here. I have almost gone home because of it, but then I think I have less in Wis. than here, so why not stick it out and see what happens?
If anyone wants to get together for lunch/coffee/tea sometime, I'm game! I love meeting new people!
Cheers!
Thanks for reading!
Brenda from Wisconsin


----------



## FHBOY

*Useless Advice*



brendamex12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm an American from Wisconsin, ...I'm game! I love meeting new people!
> Cheers!
> Thanks for reading!
> Brenda from Wisconsin


From what I have read, and I have not there yet, you are about 35 minutes from a very large community (and they seem friendly) of ex-pats in Chapala, Ajijic etc. Having been there a year in Guad. you probably already know this. I don't know, maybe some people there are looking to make the acquaintance.

So from one who knows nothing to one who knows a lot, see if it works for ya!


----------



## brendamex12

FHBOY said:


> From what I have read, and I have not there yet, you are about 35 minutes from a very large community (and they seem friendly) of ex-pats in Chapala, Ajijic etc. Having been there a year in Guad. you probably already know this. I don't know, maybe some people there are looking to make the acquaintance.
> 
> So from one who knows nothing to one who knows a lot, see if it works for ya!


Hi, thanks so much for your reply!  Yes, I have been to Chap/Ajijic, it's lovely. Chapala is 40 min. about (more or less) by bus, Ajijic much more.
I don't have a car, so it'd be tough to meet or see anyone there.
But it's a great thought, thank you!
When are you moving to Mexico? I am actually thinking of moving to Colima in the next few months.


----------



## FHBOY

brendamex12 said:


> Hi, thanks so much for your reply!  Yes, I have been to Chap/Ajijic, it's lovely. Chapala is 40 min. about (more or less) by bus, Ajijic much more.
> I don't have a car, so it'd be tough to meet or see anyone there.
> But it's a great thought, thank you!
> When are you moving to Mexico? I am actually thinking of moving to Colima in the next few months.


Jan-Feb 2013 - didn't know you didn't have wheels - that does make a difference I suppose. Don't know much about Colima - may spend some free time Goggling it. Have good new year! Feliz Año Nuevo! Vaya con Dios!


----------



## TundraGreen

brendamex12 said:


> Hi, thanks so much for your reply!  Yes, I have been to Chap/Ajijic, it's lovely. Chapala is 40 min. about (more or less) by bus, Ajijic much more.
> I don't have a car, so it'd be tough to meet or see anyone there.
> But it's a great thought, thank you!
> When are you moving to Mexico? I am actually thinking of moving to Colima in the next few months.


What part of Gdl do you live in? There is also a group of expats in Gdl. They have a club house in Col. Chapalita. They seem like a nice group of mostly older people, although I have only been over there a few times.


----------



## Mr Wahoo

*you da man*



RVGRINGO said:


> I've heard that if you 'take care of yourself' by running a few miles every day, you can expect to live about three months longer.  So, I didn't run much.
> At 40, I learned to quit jumping out of trees with a chain saw.
> At 50, I shingled my last roof, after falling off.
> At 60, I retired and had the first of several heart attacks. So, I quit smoking.
> By 70, I had COPD anyway and started having gout attacks. So, now food & drink is my enemy.
> See what you can look forward too; so, "learn as if to live forever, but live as if to die tomorrow." I got that off my grandfather's shaving mug.
> Another couple of weeks to 74. Maybe I'll make it!


I like your style, RV.:clap2:


----------



## RVGRINGO

I made it! I made it! :clap2:


----------



## Mr Wahoo

*Rosarito*



bajaarmored said:


> My name is Chris. I live in Rosarito, Mexico. Both myself and my wife moved here over a year ago. We got tired of life in Kansas City and decided to move here. We LOVE it here. I work for Texas Armoring Corporation. I sell armored vehicles throughout Mexico. I love my job and life in general in Mexico.


Hi, Chris. My wife and I put an offer on a house in la mision. Scared and excited at the same time, hope it works out for us. Have traveled all over mex. since i was 16. and im 56 now. Maybe see you at splash someday. Dennis


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> I made it! I made it! :clap2:


¡Felicidades!


----------



## FHBOY

RVGRINGO said:


> I made it! I made it! :clap2:


RV - What do you mean "I think I'll make it?" 
Huh! 
I am depending on you to make it so we can meet in April. 
You have been a great help to me and a lot of others so

:cheer2: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YOUNGSTER and many, many more fun ones.

FHBOY

PS: I mean you've got to put some mileage on the SmartCar, right?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Thanks to all!


----------



## surfrider

jdan6466 said:


> I do understand those without a facility for learning another language. I am also one of them! I just met a few of those who truly refuse to learn it and don't treat the Mexicans with respect. I drew the wrong conclusion from too little information! I will be more circumspect with my posts in the future! Thanks for setting me straight.


I also have difficulty to learn another lang. I not even sure I know the English Lang very well...or is it very good. see what I mean. I took Spanish class in middle school, I took Spanish class in high school, I took Spanish class in college, I lived with a Spanish speaking person for 7 years. Off the top of my head - I learned how to say, I am going to the office, where are my keys, where are my shoes, do we need milk? and that is all I know, plus the fact that I do not even say those things correctly. 

So I am in San Cristobal and looking at taking a class to learn Spanish (again) but I need a Spanish class for dummies. I WILL GET THIS LANG. DOWN - I WILL, I WILL.
:dance::dance::dance:SURFRIDER WILL KNOW SPANISH.


----------



## TundraGreen

surfrider said:


> I also have difficulty to learn another lang. I not even sure I know the English Lang very well...or is it very good. see what I mean. I took Spanish class in middle school, I took Spanish class in high school, I took Spanish class in college, I lived with a Spanish speaking person for 7 years. Off the top of my head - I learned how to say, I am going to the office, where are my keys, where are my shoes, do we need milk? and that is all I know, plus the fact that I do not even say those things correctly.
> 
> So I am in San Cristobal and looking at taking a class to learn Spanish (again) but I need a Spanish class for dummies. I WILL GET THIS LANG. DOWN - I WILL, I WILL.
> :dance::dance::dance:SURFRIDER WILL KNOW SPANISH.


Good for you. Like you, I don't learn languages easily, but with living in a country where you hear it and have to use it every day, and taking classes continuously, I am slowly mastering it. Progress does not come evenly. I have periods where I feel like there is no progress. Then occasionally I realize it is getting easier to understand or to speak.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Good for you. Like you, I don't learn languages easily, but with living in a country where you hear it and have to use it every day, and taking classes continuously, I am slowly mastering it. Progress does not come evenly. I have periods where I feel like there is no progress. Then occasionally I realize it is getting easier to understand or to speak.


Those periods when you feel you are making no progress are called "learning plateaus" and are in intrinsic part of the language learning process. The keywords are patience and persistence - if you practice them faithfully, your proficiency in Spanish will improve, I guarantee it!


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Those periods when you feel you are making no progress are called "learning plateaus" and are in intrinsic part of the language learning process. The keywords are patience and persistence - if you practice them faithfully, your proficiency in Spanish will improve, I guarantee it!


Agreed.


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> Those periods when you feel you are making no progress are called "learning plateaus" and are in intrinsic part of the language learning process. The keywords are patience and persistence - if you practice them faithfully, your proficiency in Spanish will improve, I guarantee it!


Good advice for those who believe if you don't make progress every single day, you are not either being successful or trying hard enough. Knowing that there will be times when you won't ,relieves the pressure. BUT, when using plateau-ing as an excuse becomes a reason to stop trying anything, then a good kick in the rear off the plateau is very much in order.


----------



## theladygeorge

As a bi-lingual Latina I want you guys to know how much good will your efforts spread. Even when the language is not pronounced correctly or grammar is poor it does not matter it is appreciated. 
And of course what can break ice faster than a good laugh (at our expense) not only in Mexico but all over the world.
The really good news is Spanish is phonetic in contrast to English which I think is one of the most difficult languages to master. 
Besides we are north Americans we can do anything! That's how we roll....Buenos nachos and muchas thanks a todo you guys for your efforts....:clap2::clap2:


----------



## TundraGreen

theladygeorge said:


> ... The really good news is Spanish is phonetic in contrast to English which I think is one of the most difficult languages to master. ...


Every language has its challenges: learning English you have to memorize the completely random pronunciation. Learning Spanish, it is the multiple verb tenses and irregular verbs; in German, it's the totally random gender of the nouns.


----------



## pappabee

TundraGreen said:


> Every language has its challenges: learning English you have to memorize the completely random pronunciation. Learning Spanish, it is the multiple verb tenses and irregular verbs; in German, it's the totally random gender of the nouns.


One of the real problems comes when you try to learn Spanish after having tried to learn French for 4 years.:confused2:


----------



## FHBOY

*English Fools!*

I've taken four years of Spanish (JHS & HS), plus years of Hebrew (after living there). Let me tell you, after all that, I rather learn either of those languages than English! At least letters and sounds are what they are! I mean, since when does "gh" = "f"? Only in English.

There was a part of the Monty Python Film "..the Holy Grail" where the French taunt the knights by calling them "foolish ken nig gets" - see what I mean, how does K-N-I-G-H-T-S sound like N-I-T-E-S. Come to think about it, how does N-I-G-H-T sound like that also? Random thoughts on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> I've taken four years of Spanish (JHS & HS), plus years of Hebrew (after living there). Let me tell you, after all that, I rather learn either of those languages than English! At least letters and sounds are what they are! I mean, since when does "gh" = "f"? Only in English.
> 
> There was a part of the Monty Python Film "..the Holy Grail" where the French taunt the knights by calling them "foolish ken nig gets" - see what I mean, how does K-N-I-G-H-T-S sound like N-I-T-E-S. Come to think about it, how does N-I-G-H-T sound like that also? Random thoughts on a Saturday afternoon.


Some seemingly weird English spelling is a reflection of how the language was spoken hundreds of years ago. For example, the "k" in words like "knife" and "knight" was actually pronounced.


----------



## RVGRINGO

True! If you listen to a Scotsman or even a Jamaican, you can note that their pronunciation of English is closer to the spelling than our own. Remember also, how recently the English Court spoke French. English is a hodge-podge of many languages; Germanic, French, Latin, etc. Each of those, in turn, have mixed roots from further north to Arabic from the south.


----------



## surfrider

*coming back to Ajijic*



surfrider said:


> :gossip:
> 
> Big giant thank you....However, I made the decission that we will head back to Chiapas and take some good lang. classes and get the exchange down and lane:
> I would like to come back to Ajijic in Feb. and I have phoned Linda at her home and left a message I also told her you referred me to her. lane::ranger:


----------



## sparks55

*New Kid on the Block*

:confused2: Hi, Everyone; I am Heather McIntosh. I live in Springfield, TN, USA. I am retired Navy. I currently work as a cashier for Walmart. My husband works as a manager at Autozone. We are looking at retiring to the southern part of Mexicoon the Pacific side. I have been doing alot of research. There is soooo much information, I go into overload.
I wish there was a way to get someone to help us make the move. Visas, vehicles, pets, household good. Soooo much to find out about. We woulded like to rent a place first, and if we like it then we would buy. I haven't contemplated a change this big since I left home at 18 and joined the navy. It is both scary and exciting at the same time.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you really plan to move to Mexico permanently, it would be wise to minimize what you bring with you. Shipping a household is terribly expensive and just not practical. You'll probably want to bring a vehicle, but you should know that you can only import it temporarily and if you go for permanent residency, you'll have to remove it from Mexico; permanent importation is no longer practical, either. We're approaching permanent residency and will have to take our US plated car to CarMax in Texas to sell; we'll miss it, but it has to go.


----------



## conklinwh

What you didn't say is whether you have visited Mexico before and if so where and what seasons. If the answer is no, then I would really do a week or so at one or more locations to see if even reasonable. Expect that when you say southern Mexico coast that you really mean south of Acapulco. We have friends from Mineral de Pozos that spend a month each year in Puerto Angel and think it both great and very reasonable. However, they would never spend summers there with heat and humidity. Also, I know that a lot of folk have favorites between and including Puerto Escondito and Huatulco.
Anyway, really suggest visiting in both winter and summer before even contemplating long term rental.


----------



## terrybahena

Not sure where this post should go but I'm just so excited I want to share! I shared at New Years that I was excited because now we're in the year that we are moving to Mexico. In the past couple of weeks more has fallen onto place, and with such ease. Our neighbors are going to rent our house- which is great because we had planned to go thru a property mgmt group (also ok), but people we know and trust and know they are also in it for long haul is a great relief. We also moved the move date up to mid Sept from Dec, and now are talking about "going as soon as we're ready"!! I am splitting things between my daughters like Christmas decorations, photos, furniture, etc, and our neighbors wnat other things. They will be able to deposit their rent and we already have a wire xfer set up between wells fargo & Santander in Copala.


----------



## terrybahena

I accidentally posted above before I was finished. Anyway we are a 50 something couple; my esposo is Mexican and I am from Calif. But we may drive to Texas and cross at Laredo in our little truck with our big black lab Sam, with our bicycles, clothes and mementos like photos. My brother is in Houston so we can stop by and then make our way. This is not in stone, we may still just cross at Mexicali. My espanol is passable and always better when I'm in country but I plan to study hard and become fluent in a year. ha ha I told my husband he can only talk to me in English on Sundays. Our town has only 2 english speakers, one adult and on 14 year old girl, so when I'm ther it's sink or swim. I'm going in Fev with a week and taking my older daughter to a friend's quinsinera and for her to see where Mom is going. 
I read this forum every day and thank you all so much! I'm just workin thru each thing we have to do before we go and then...well yipee.


----------



## FHBOY

*Search Feature*



sparks55 said:


> :confused2: Hi, Everyone; I am Heather McIntosh. ...It is both scary and exciting at the same time.


I have been on this forum for what seems to be about two years now. My wife and I a moving in Jan-Feb 2013, a retired couple. If you use the Search Feature on the tool bar, you can begin to see all of the information I have been reading for all this time. It will help you get a leg up. The people here at the Forum are very friendly and knowledgeable. As far as locations, the advice to come and stay where you'd think you want to move is a good one. We started our search in Puerto Vallarta on the Pacific Coast, and after reading stuff and having the suggestion that we look further, will be moving instead to the area around Lake Chapala in the Sierra Madres. 

If you "search" pets, visas, cars etc you'll find a plethora of stuff. Do not hesitate to post your questions. Then by the time you are ready to make the move, you'll know a lot more than those who aren't Forum participants.

Travel well, it is an adventure, but then you've spend been on an adventure since you were 18, so this one should be fun! Buena Suerte!


----------



## theladygeorge

terrybahena said:


> I accidentally posted above before I was finished. Anyway we are a 50 something couple; my esposo is Mexican and I am from Calif. But we may drive to Texas and cross at Laredo in our little truck with our big black lab Sam, with our bicycles, clothes and mementos like photos. My brother is in Houston so we can stop by and then make our way. This is not in stone, we may still just cross at Mexicali. My espanol is passable and always better when I'm in country but I plan to study hard and become fluent in a year. ha ha I told my husband he can only talk to me in English on Sundays. Our town has only 2 english speakers, one adult and on 14 year old girl, so when I'm ther it's sink or swim. I'm going in Fev with a week and taking my older daughter to a friend's quinsinera and for her to see where Mom is going.
> I read this forum every day and thank you all so much! I'm just workin thru each thing we have to do before we go and then...well yipee.


WOW! You are really doing it. My retire date is in May and like you I have done a ton of homework and went for a visit Nov 2010.
I am so ready to go today....sadly I still need to decide to rent or sell my home. I live in Houston and have thought of driving to Chapala. I would like to know how the drive goes and which route you took that was safe.
Bon voyage be safe. :clap2:


----------



## conklinwh

We have a number of women friends that drive in from Houston. They tend to go to Laredo on hwy 59 and stay overnight as we are about 8-9hrs from the border and an easy days drive. To go to Chapala, expect that you will need spend a night in Mexico, probably San Luis Potosi, as a longer drive from Laredo. The good thing, and bad I guess as expensive, is that almost all toll roads till south of Saltillo if a little expensive.


----------



## conklinwh

We have a number of women friends that drive in from Texas. They tend to go to Laredo on hwy 59 and stay overnight as we are about 8-9hrs from the border and an easy days drive. To go to Chapala, expect that you will need spend a night in Mexico, probably San Luis Potosi, as a longer drive from Laredo. The good thing, and bad I guess as expensive, is that almost all toll roads till south of Saltillo where has been little trouble.


----------



## pappabee

conklinwh said:


> We have a number of women friends that drive in from Texas. They tend to go to Laredo on hwy 59 and stay overnight as we are about 8-9hrs from the border and an easy days drive. To go to Chapala, expect that you will need spend a night in Mexico, probably San Luis Potosi, as a longer drive from Laredo. The good thing, and bad I guess as expensive, is that almost all toll roads till south of Saltillo where has been little trouble.


When we drove we crossed at Laredo and drove to Saltillo, stayed over night there and drove the rest of the way to Lakeside. The toll roads might be a little more expensive but they are clear and all I did was put on the auto pilot and let it go. Clean places to get gas and food. Just remember to bring your own toilet paper.


----------



## surfrider

*Big move*



sparks55 said:


> :confused2: Hi, Everyone; I am Heather McIntosh. I live in Springfield, TN, USA. I am retired Navy. I currently work as a cashier for Walmart. My husband works as a manager at Autozone. We are looking at retiring to the southern part of Mexicoon the Pacific side. I have been doing alot of research. There is soooo much information, I go into overload.
> I wish there was a way to get someone to help us make the move. Visas, vehicles, pets, household good. Soooo much to find out about. We woulded like to rent a place first, and if we like it then we would buy. I haven't contemplated a change this big since I left home at 18 and joined the navy. It is both scary and exciting at the same time.


Hay Heather, I do understand how your feeling. I move as a single lady with my adult disabled son and I was scared to death. R.V ****** has some good advice - I sold or gave away every thing I had - and I had some very lovely things. It is rather liberating after the fact. Besides there are many beautiful things here. There are companies that you can pay BIG money to and they will do it all for you but it really is not that hard. Just get your pass port and come on down. You will find people here who will help you with visa's and such. As far as where to go. Why? Go one place for a while and if you do not like it move to another. The bus system is good here. look at what weather you are use to and then see what area in Mexico has similar weather. That might be a start.?? One thing that I can suggest is to down load all your tax's paperwork stuff into your laptop before you leave. things like addresses, phone numbers pictures etc...
We would love to meet you when you come if your anywhere close - give me a heads up on the forum. Good luck and you will love it here....:clap2::tea::tea:


----------



## conklinwh

Not sure why you would stay in Saltillo as only 3-4 hours south of Laredo and a little too much "activity" for my liking. San Luis Potosi is 6-7 hours south of Laredo and I think a better option. We have friends that like to drive from Paris Texas and cross at Laredo the 1st day. They stay at the hotel in the restaurant complex just south of the Laredo-Monterrey tollbooth. Since this hotel has been closed for reservation, not sure if they will now stop in Laredo.


----------



## pappabee

conklinwh said:


> Not sure why you would stay in Saltillo as only 3-4 hours south of Laredo and a little too much "activity" for my liking. San Luis Potosi is 6-7 hours south of Laredo and I think a better option. We have friends that like to drive from Paris Texas and cross at Laredo the 1st day. They stay at the hotel in the restaurant complex just south of the Laredo-Monterrey tollbooth. Since this hotel has been closed for reservation, not sure if they will now stop in Laredo.


If you're asking me why we stayed in Saltillo is was because there was a hotel there that would allow dogs. We drove the rest of the way because we couldn't find another along the way.


----------



## surfrider

*Realtor Linda Good but*



surfrider said:


> surfrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> :gossip:
> 
> Big giant thank you....However, I made the decission that we will head back to Chiapas and take some good lang. classes and get the exchange down and lane:
> I would like to come back to Ajijic in Feb. and I have phoned Linda at her home and left a message I also told her you referred me to her. lane::ranger:
> 
> 
> 
> Linda is great in Ajijic, but she only does sale's not rentals. DARN. But I am sure in the future that I will connect with her. However, being an x-Realtor I did find my own rental and will be coming back to Ajijic this coming week to see it and sign papers if it looks like the pictures. surfrider...lane:
Click to expand...


----------



## terrybahena

theladygeorge said:


> WOW! You are really doing it. My retire date is in May and like you I have done a ton of homework and went for a visit Nov 2010.
> I am so ready to go today....sadly I still need to decide to rent or sell my home. I live in Houston and have thought of driving to Chapala. I would like to know how the drive goes and which route you took that was safe.
> Bon voyage be safe. :clap2:


thanx! I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## mexicoboundmama

Hello I'm new here. I'm living in the U.S.A. but am moving to Mexico next month. I've been there 3 times and I like it. I've been to Mexico City, Xochimilco, and the area where the pyramids are, I can't pronoune it to spell it lol. I've also been to Chimaljuacan, that's like 1 hour from the airport.
I had very bad experience with racism at the airport when I first went to Mexico. I think mainly because I was alone but mostly because I'm a black latina o_0...anyways..I'm glad I found this place


----------



## FHBOY

*Rentals @ Lakeside*



surfrider said:


> surfrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linda is great in Ajijic, but she only does sale's not rentals. DARN. But I am sure in the future that I will connect with her. However, being an x-Realtor I did find my own rental and will be coming back to Ajijic this coming week to see it and sign papers if it looks like the pictures. surfrider...lane:
> 
> 
> 
> We, too, have explored rentals (long term) at Lakeside. Use your Google with the words RENTALS AJIJIC CHAPALA - there are good sites and you'll find a handful of agents who seem to have properties, many of them are fully furnished.
Click to expand...


----------



## dsmturbo

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hello all ,my name is Bryan AKA dsmturbo. I am Canadian and going to Mexico for first time this week. Leaving Victoria BC as soon as transmission in RV gets repaired. My travel partner has been there 2 times via RV and knows where to go and where is safe. 

I am semi-retired, my pension right now until I am 65 is $1600/mn. I am very interested in settling in Mexico and so is she. I am a computer tech, I used to build and repair custom machines, so not too sure if there may be a market for that work part time or not in Mexico. She is a counsellor in life skills and Home care support. She would like to start her own support business. Most of it could be done on line and on phone but she will also visit clients with issues such as anxiety/panic, OCD, at this moment I can't recall her specialty training.

We hope to get out of here this week or early next. I am now aware of the snow and bad weather situations in Wash, Oregon etc. We plan on taking the Coastal 101 US highway to try to avoid the mountain passes. I need to get some cable chains for RV still.

We plan to cross at nogales, arizona, and get as far as possible towards PV on first day.

Any tips, info is welcomed.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You'll need INM visas including permission to work in Mexico. If you aren't married and don't own property, there will be no discounts, so you'll each need to prove adequate income from outside of Mexico to get the visas in the first place. You can't just come to Mexico and start working. Of course, I assume that you are both fluent in Spanish, making the idea viable if you can meet the other requirements. Remember that the INM permission isn't portable, and you might want to consider that living in an RV on the coast in the hot & humid six months might not be practical, or even possible without 50 Amp service and deep pockets.


----------



## TundraGreen

dsmturbo said:


> Hello all ,my name is Bryan AKA dsmturbo. I am Canadian and going to Mexico for first time this week. Leaving Victoria BC as soon as transmission in RV gets repaired. My travel partner has been there 2 times via RV and knows where to go and where is safe.
> 
> I am semi-retired, my pension right now until I am 65 is $1600/mn. I am very interested in settling in Mexico and so is she. I am a computer tech, I used to build and repair custom machines, so not too sure if there may be a market for that work part time or not in Mexico. She is a counsellor in life skills and Home care support. She would like to start her own support business. Most of it could be done on line and on phone but she will also visit clients with issues such as anxiety/panic, OCD, at this moment I can't recall her specialty training.
> 
> We hope to get out of here this week or early next. I am now aware of the snow and bad weather situations in Wash, Oregon etc. We plan on taking the Coastal 101 US highway to try to avoid the mountain passes. I need to get some cable chains for RV still.
> 
> We plan to cross at nogales, arizona, and get as far as possible towards PV on first day.
> 
> Any tips, info is welcomed.


I enjoy the ride through Sonora and Sinaloa across the deserts between the border and Puerto Vallarta. I have done it by bus several times. Good luck.


----------



## surfrider

*Lakeside*



FHBOY said:


> surfrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> We, too, have explored rentals (long term) at Lakeside. Use your Google with the words RENTALS AJIJIC CHAPALA - there are good sites and you'll find a handful of agents who seem to have properties, many of them are fully furnished.
> 
> 
> 
> This site is so darn helpful. Thank you so much for the information. Hay is it normal for owners to ask first, last, and deposit before renting? Here in San Cristobal there is no pre-payment other than the rent. Is it just the one owner I was talking to or is the policy of 2 months rent and deposit the norm?
> I am going to ck out the site right now. And again thank you for taking the time to help me. I really mean that. :ranger:
Click to expand...


----------



## RVGRINGO

It is normal in our area, since electric billing is bi-monthly and even long distance phone charges are a month behind. In many cases the landlord may be using a rental agent and their fees can be held at the end of the rental, in case the landlord is traveling, etc.


----------



## TundraGreen

surfrider said:


> FHBOY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Hay is it normal for owners to ask first, last, and deposit before renting? Here in San Cristobal there is no pre-payment other than the rent. Is it just the one owner I was talking to or is the policy of 2 months rent and deposit the norm? ...
> 
> 
> 
> In Guadalajara, for low end rentals (the only kind I have any experience with), a deposit equal to one month's rent is typical. Then you pay every month in advance, so you need to come up with the equivalent of two months rent to move in. I have heard of people requiring two months plus paying the first month, but it is not typical. I would not be surprised if it varies depending on the locality.
Click to expand...


----------



## RePete

We are just starting our "plan" to move to the Yucatan in the future. It's a 4 year plan so we're in no hurry. My wife (Juanita, born in So Cal) can retire this June from nursing but still loves her profession and wants to retire at 60 instead of 56. Me ? I'd go tomorrow but that's another story. Our winter vacations are spent in either all inclusives or at our friend's condo in Puerto Aventuras. Love the people, the weather and the Caribbean. Our summers are spent on our Honda Goldwing and cargo trailer travelling Western Canada and the western U.S. Unfortunately, Goldwings are not very practical in the Yucatan, so that life style will end and a new one will begin. The new one will likely involve a 18-20' boat and fishing tackle. My bride wants to take up painting/pottery and other artistic pastimes. For me, it will be fishing and photography, although I am very much looking forward to being on the sea with my wife also.
If all works out, we will do a bit of traveling in the very hot months of the Mexican summers to visit those who have not visited us. 

So we will start by networking with folks like yourselves and learn as much as we can about the experiences, pros and cons of moving to a new country. Looking forward to the countdown and the journey. Life is short and you go 'round once. Experience, experience....... :clap2:


----------



## sparks55

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum. I am a newbie too. I have gotten alot of my questions answered here and came up with lots more new questions to ask. I live in Tennessee currently. I am retired Navy and have a pension coming in and am looking into a trip to mexico in the next couple of months. We have friends that live in Tapachula, Chiapas that have invited us down to stay with them and explore the country. We eventually want to move for good......just a matter of where 

Bienvenidos y Buena Suerte (Welcome and Good Luck):ranger:


----------



## TundraGreen

RePete said:


> ... Our summers are spent on our Honda Goldwing and cargo trailer travelling Western Canada and the western U.S. Unfortunately, Goldwings are not very practical in the Yucatan, so that life style will end and a new one will begin. ...


Out of curiosity, why would you abandon the Goldwing in the Yucatan? I think Mexico would be a great place to tour on a bike. There are lots of secondary roads with little traffic. 

I always had a bike in the US, the last one was a BMW RT. But it was mostly a matter of transportation with occasional cross country trips thrown in. I haven't replaced it since I moved to Mexico. I don't need it for transportation here, and I can't really justify having one for the few cross country trips I might take, but I am still thinking about it. 

I don't know if you are interested in group rides but there are some motorcycle clubs here. I saw a huge group, hundreds of BMWs in Guadalajara once and I see occasional Harley groups. I can't remember seeing a Goldwing group but I would be surprised if they don't exist.


----------



## lynetteg

*new expat in Merida*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hello evreyone, my name is Lynette and I am new to this forum. I am an expat from the U.S looking for work here in Merida Yucatan. I have done both Marketing for an imaging company and some home health care but have no certifications. Any suggestions. I understand spanish but am out of practice speaking it. Inrested in employment where I can primarily use english.


----------



## RePete

TundraGreen said:


> Out of curiosity, why would you abandon the Goldwing in the Yucatan? I think Mexico would be a great place to tour on a bike. There are lots of secondary roads with little traffic.
> 
> I always had a bike in the US, the last one was a BMW RT. But it was mostly a matter of transportation with occasional cross country trips thrown in. I haven't replaced it since I moved to Mexico. I don't need it for transportation here, and I can't really justify having one for the few cross country trips I might take, but I am still thinking about it.
> 
> I don't know if you are interested in group rides but there are some motorcycle clubs here. I saw a huge group, hundreds of BMWs in Guadalajara once and I see occasional Harley groups. I can't remember seeing a Goldwing group but I would be surprised if they don't exist.


Mostly because of the dealer network and the availability of specific tires etc that are not prohibitively expensive. By the time we're ready, the bike will be 12 years old. Also living in British Columbia has afforded us access to some of the best riding in the world. Lot's of beautiful riding in our back yard. Spoiled,we are. :clap2:
We have had some of the best times of our married lives on this bike but other adventures await. Who knows, maybe a BMW 1150GSor a Honda Varedaro 1000.
Or maybe a nice fishing boat would be enough to keep me happy. Lot's of time yet for those decisions.


----------



## lynetteg

I moved from California to Merida Yucatan and am intrested in jobs where I will primarily be using english.

I know that teaching English at a language school is definitely a way to go but am unsure what is the best way to get established in this area. 

Does anyone living in Merida know of any school or other company willing to hire expats? I know that options are very limited, but I would just to earn enough to cover my minimal expenses. I I am basically willing to do almost any type of work!. My Spanish skills are ok, but not great yet. My ability to read and write is better than my conversational skills, but I'm sure those will improve pretty quickly.

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!
Lynette


----------



## sparks55

TundraGreen said:


> Out of curiosity, why would you abandon the Goldwing in the Yucatan? I think Mexico would be a great place to tour on a bike. There are lots of secondary roads with little traffic.
> 
> I always had a bike in the US, the last one was a BMW RT. But it was mostly a matter of transportation with occasional cross country trips thrown in. I haven't replaced it since I moved to Mexico. I don't need it for transportation here, and I can't really justify having one for the few cross country trips I might take, but I am still thinking about it.
> 
> I don't know if you are interested in group rides but there are some motorcycle clubs here. I saw a huge group, hundreds of BMWs in Guadalajara once and I see occasional Harley groups. I can't remember seeing a Goldwing group but I would be surprised if they don't exist.


TundraGreen, I used to own a BMW R80RT. Out of all of the motorcycles I have owned and ridden, that was by far my favorite. I would love to get my hands on anorther one. My husband has a 1980 Kawasaki KZ550. No one here has the money to buy it so we will probably keep it. I am always looking on EBay for another R80RT to pop up. Who knows, there may be one in my future yet  :focus:


----------



## surfrider

*rent up front*



TundraGreen said:


> surfrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Guadalajara, for low end rentals (the only kind I have any experience with), a deposit equal to one month's rent is typical. Then you pay every month in advance, so you need to come up with the equivalent of two months rent to move in. I have heard of people requiring two months plus paying the first month, but it is not typical. I would not be surprised if it varies depending on the locality.
> 
> 
> 
> Hay sorry that it took so long to get back to you. It seems that being retired sure takes up a lot of my time.
> Thank you for your input. I am coming to the Lake Chapala area on Feb. 1 and trying to find a reasonable hotel or place to stay will I search out long term rentals in the area. Any idea's on where to stay in Lake Chapala?:confused2:
Click to expand...


----------



## surfrider

*rent up front*



TundraGreen said:


> surfrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Guadalajara, for low end rentals (the only kind I have any experience with), a deposit equal to one month's rent is typical. Then you pay every month in advance, so you need to come up with the equivalent of two months rent to move in. I have heard of people requiring two months plus paying the first month, but it is not typical. I would not be surprised if it varies depending on the locality.
> 
> 
> 
> Hay sorry that it took so long to get back to you. It seems that being retired sure takes up a lot of my time.
> Thank you for your input. I am coming to the Lake Chapala area on Feb. 1 and trying to find a reasonable hotel or place to stay while I look for long term rentals in the area. Any idea's on where to stay in Lake Chapala that is good for one week or so?:confused2:
Click to expand...


----------



## surfrider

*looking for rentals*



FHBOY said:


> surfrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> We, too, have explored rentals (long term) at Lakeside. Use your Google with the words RENTALS AJIJIC CHAPALA - there are good sites and you'll find a handful of agents who seem to have properties, many of them are fully furnished.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you FHBOY- I have been using that site and it is good. I will be there Feb. and I will start to see the places listed. I do love San Cristobal but it is just too cold for me.
> I am originally from the southern California beach area and also owned a home in Palm Springs, so the warmer climate is more to my liking. Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. Hopefully we can meet up for coffee when I get there. Surfrider
Click to expand...


----------



## Ken Wood

*Bike ride*



RePete said:


> Mostly because of the dealer network and the availability of specific tires etc that are not prohibitively expensive. By the time we're ready, the bike will be 12 years old. Also living in British Columbia has afforded us access to some of the best riding in the world. Lot's of beautiful riding in our back yard. Spoiled,we are. :clap2:
> We have had some of the best times of our married lives on this bike but other adventures await. Who knows, maybe a BMW 1150GSor a Honda Varedaro 1000.
> Or maybe a nice fishing boat would be enough to keep me happy. Lot's of time yet for those decisions.



Personally, I don't ride, but have been around enough to know the difference in a Harley and a Honda. If you find yourself missing the thrill of a rocket between your legs, and need a quick recharge, plan a weekend in Mexico DF (a great visit in itself) and take a noon-ish drive, Saturday or Sunday, down to Cuernavaca. Halfway there, at a place known as Tres Marias, is a nice place to stop for lunch, and the bikers are thick all the way from the toll booth leaving DF until you enter Cuernavaca. As a non-rider, I don't appreciate the thrill of the wind and the bugs in my face, but feel sure you can pull many memories from such a trip.


----------



## surfrider

*about me and myself*



Gary.Outlaw said:


> I live on the boat with. my girlfriend. We plan to got south to La Paz in the fall.


I came to Mexico for financial reasons. There was a toss-up between Ecuador and Mexico and because of medical reasons with my son I chose Mexico. My son is disabled according to American standards and he lives with me. He is my only natural born child but I also raised 12 others (that through different means wondered into my home and stayed). Out of those 12, six were disabled and six were kids in trouble. I have adopted some of them and some have passed away. I have been single since my son was born.

I have worked in three different fields of employment. I was in hospital administration, then real estate for about 18 years or so, and then I opened up my own non-profit corporation.

California was the state that I was born and lived most of my life in. The state is financially broke and they are destroying the social system for the disabled population so with the funding and programs being cut for my son, we had to find another place to life on the money that comes in without funding for him.

At the current time we are in San Cristobal but it is too cold for me and too crowded and busy for my son. We are moving to Lake Chapala area for the weather.

I am very glad that we moved to Mexico. We still have a home in the states that is rented right now. Having pulled my son out of the system to come here was one of the scariest things I have ever done but it is working out well and I am glad I did it when I did it. We have only been here a few months but this will now be our home.

My name Surfrider is because I love to surf and if my knees and body was in better shape - I would be out there on a board surfing. In my mind I still am, so I just chose the name to remind myself of the wonderful feeling when you catching a beautiful wave and riding it home.


----------



## FHBOY

*Rare Individual-Surfing*



surfrider said:


> I came to Mexico for financial reasons...wonderful feeling when you catching a beautiful wave and riding it home.


Surfrider: You are a rare giving individual in this world of "what's in it for me", it is nice to know you. We, too, will be settling in Chapala/Ajijic.

As for surf, I was raised in New York and spent my summers at the beach with Atlantic surf (nothing like California-never got there), I know where you are coming from. We visited Pto. Vallarta a couple of times, and while the Bay of Banderas is nice, I couldn't see surfing there. I know from here on out, you will hear, from others, the surf beaches within a few hours of Lakeside. Hope you can make some time to explore.

Meanwhile, stay well and remember, what we can't experience now and what we did experience then are called "memories" and those cannot be erased.


----------



## Isla Verde

surfrider said:


> I came to Mexico for financial reasons. There was a toss-up between Ecuador and Mexico and because of medical reasons with my son I chose Mexico. My son is disabled according to American standards and he lives with me. He is my only natural born child but I also raised 12 others (that through different means wondered into my home and stayed). Out of those 12, six were disabled and six were kids in trouble. I have adopted some of them and some have passed away. I have been single since my son was born.
> 
> I have worked in three different fields of employment. I was in hospital administration, then real estate for about 18 years or so, and then I opened up my own non-profit corporation.
> 
> California was the state that I was born and lived most of my life in. The state is financially broke and they are destroying the social system for the disabled population so with the funding and programs being cut for my son, we had to find another place to life on the money that comes in without funding for him.
> 
> At the current time we are in San Cristobal but it is too cold for me and too crowded and busy for my son. We are moving to Lake Chapala area for the weather.
> 
> I am very glad that we moved to Mexico. We still have a home in the states that is rented right now. Having pulled my son out of the system to come here was one of the scariest things I have ever done but it is working out well and I am glad I did it when I did it. We have only been here a few months but this will now be our home.
> 
> My name Surfrider is because I love to surf and if my knees and body was in better shape - I would be out there on a board surfing. In my mind I still am, so I just chose the name to remind myself of the wonderful feeling when you catching a beautiful wave and riding it home.


Thanks for sharing these details of your life with us. I wish you and your son the best of everything in your new home!


----------



## brendamex12

*You are brave! *

Hi Surfrider, I think you're very brave.
I brought my cat, no kids. 
I hope it all works out for you. I haven't been adapting as much as I would've thought, but I'm in Guadalajara, and I didn't choose this city. An agency did for me. I teach English. I'm only 44 so I can't retire yet. I'm thinking of moving to Queretaro or Guanajuato.
Anyway, cheers to you and your son! What a lovely, giving heart you have.
Buene suerte!
Brenda from Wisconsin


----------



## Isla Verde

brendamex12 said:


> I haven't been adapting as much as I would've thought, but I'm in Guadalajara, and I didn't choose this city. An agency did for me. I teach English. I'm only 44 so I can't retire yet. I'm thinking of moving to Queretaro or Guanajuato.
> Brenda from Wisconsin


Hi Brenda. I didn't know there were agencies that would help you find a place to live in Mexico. How does this work? Adapting to life in a new country can take quite a while, no matter where you end up. Had you spent much time in Mexico before moving here? As a fellow English teacher, I'd be happy to help you with any questions you may have about the life of an English teacher in Mexico.


----------



## SwirlyGirl

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hi Will, 
I would like to personalize my profile, but apparently I have to make 5 reply's before I have access. 
My reason for joining the forum is much like everyone else...we are possibly moving to Queretaro. I will be visiting the area in early Feb. I am very nervous because I don't speak Spanish. 
I am an artist and have recently taken up Hula Hooping for exercise. I love hot weather, and will welcome not having to deal with the snow. 
I guess that's it for now. 
SG


----------



## TundraGreen

SwirlyGirl said:


> Hi Will,
> I would like to personalize my profile, but apparently I have to make 5 reply's before I have access.
> My reason for joining the forum is much like everyone else...we are possibly moving to Queretaro. I will be visiting the area in early Feb. I am very nervous because I don't speak Spanish.
> I am an artist and have recently taken up Hula Hooping for exercise. I love hot weather, and will welcome not having to deal with the snow.
> I guess that's it for now.
> SG


Wellcome. You need 5 posts before you can use the private message system. I thought you should be able to edit your profile right away, but I may be mistaken.


----------



## surfrider

brendamex12 said:


> Hi Surfrider, I think you're very brave.
> I brought my cat, no kids.
> I hope it all works out for you. I haven't been adapting as much as I would've thought, but I'm in Guadalajara, and I didn't choose this city. An agency did for me. I teach English. I'm only 44 so I can't retire yet. I'm thinking of moving to Queretaro or Guanajuato.
> Anyway, cheers to you and your son! What a lovely, giving heart you have.
> Buene suerte!
> Brenda from Wisconsin[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you Brenda. Those kids gave more than I ever gave them, they were excellent teachers.
> I have found that if a door opens up - you walk through it. If you do not like whats in the room, you turn around and walk out again.
> Do you not like Guadalajara? How come? Maybe it is not the right town for you. What sort of things would you like to live around, weather, views, people, etc?
> 
> We moved to San Cristobal but it is too cold for me. So we are moving not far from you to a place called Lake Chapala. Maybe that will be the right place, but maybe not. If it is not what we want, then we will move on to a different place. Hay we may end up in Irland.? Who knows.? Maybe when I get to Chapala, we can meet up and have coffee. Hay if you do not feel comfortable with your choice - the world has lots to offer.
> You will do just fine, you will know when your in the right place for you. take care.
> surfrider.


----------



## surfrider

*your date in May*



terrybahena said:


> thanx! I'll keep you posted!!


It is now Feb. and not very much longer you will be coming. I have only been here for two months but I am not going back. I like it here. I like having new adventures and freedoms and you will have this too. I left almost everything I owned and after the shock wore off, I found it to be rather liberating. My son and I are here with just our suitcases. I have rented out my home in California, and I will rent here. I hire a property mang. firm to handle the property back home and I am fine with that. 

My son is just starting to show some "I want my friends" but he will adopt fine. I know him very well. This is the best thing in the wold that I have done for him and for myself.

I hope that your experience is just a wonderful as mine. Best of luck to you in your move. May you be carried safely to your new home. Surfrider.


----------



## terrybahena

surfrider said:


> It is now Feb. and not very much longer you will be coming. I have only been here for two months but I am not going back. I like it here. I like having new adventures and freedoms and you will have this too. I left almost everything I owned and after the shock wore off, I found it to be rather liberating. My son and I are here with just our suitcases. I have rented out my home in California, and I will rent here. I hire a property mang. firm to handle the property back home and I am fine with that.
> 
> My son is just starting to show some "I want my friends" but he will adopt fine. I know him very well. This is the best thing in the wold that I have done for him and for myself.
> 
> I hope that your experience is just a wonderful as mine. Best of luck to you in your move. May you be carried safely to your new home. Surfrider.



I'm coming for week Feb 19, sadly my daughter can't get the time off. But I'm very excited to see my house with the latest construction (enclosed a "living room" type area and added a bedroom), and attend my friend's daughter's qinsienerra (spelling I know)! NOw we are trying to move in June ha ha we are so anxious to move. We're doing car paperwork from here so when we get to the border it will go quickly. The consulate in SF has been really helpful on the phone and given us some good direction!


----------



## FHBOY

*Cortez*

Welcome, congregants to your Sunday morning sermon:

One thing we all here seem to have in common is the idea that we, as expats or soon-to-be expats, are looking for something that we cannot find where we are. In this case, we are all explorers.

"It is said that when Cortez reached the New World, he burned his ships. In this way his men would be well motivated" - movie Hunt for Red October-Sean Connery. One of you said you would not go back, it is the same as my wife and I. We will settle in Mexico and have no intention of turning back. The US is my home, but in order to live the way we want, we can't stay here. There is no place here we want to retire to, I mean Florida and Arizona are God's Waiting Rooms, NH and Vermont, way too cold, NYC (we are natives) just to expensive. Health care and all is a factor also. Is there politics involved? No not really, what ever happens there will not affect most of us directly, but indirectly.

In an age of internet and jets, even leaving behind our kids, [they are grown], is not as difficult as Cortez' men. Travel means we are 8 hours away from Baltimore, internet means Skype and Vonage [we don't do Facebook] and such. So being physically far away is not long as what it was even 25 years ago.

So we will, figuratively, burn our ships, sell our house and most of our possessions and face the New (Old) World. We know that is may not be easy, we know there will be times we question ourselves, and we know there will be scary experiences.

But you see, that is life. Another movie quote: "Some people prefer the merry-go-round I like the roller coaster" - forgot the movie (Parenthood?). An adventure that you tell the story of, was the dangerous event you went through and survived. We want both, to ride the roller coaster and be able to tell our kids and (hopefully) grand kids about our adventures!

Go with peace, have a good week. We will now have fellowship hour.

Amen


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yup! A gang of our friends will, in fact, meet at a local restaurant an hour from now for brunch; I'll be ordering eggs benedict.


----------



## NEDave

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hi Will,
I am new to the site and joined because my wife and I are planning on moving to Mexico upon retirement in about five years. I am a respiratory therapist and she is a nurse. She is going to retire, but I hope to find work there somewhere. We are starting Spanish lessons soon as well. We are anxious to get there!


----------



## TundraGreen

NEDave said:


> Hi Will,
> I am new to the site and joined because my wife and I are planning on moving to Mexico upon retirement in about five years. I am a respiratory therapist and she is a nurse. She is going to retire, but I hope to find work there somewhere. We are starting Spanish lessons soon as well. We are anxious to get there!


Welcome to the forum. You have lots of time to plan. You mention working in Mexico. I don't know how much you have looked into it, but, if you haven't already, you will find that it is not a trivial undertaking.


----------



## FHBOY

NEDave said:


> Hi Will,
> I am new to the site and joined because my wife and I are planning on moving to Mexico upon retirement in about five years. I am a respiratory therapist and she is a nurse. She is going to retire, but I hope to find work there somewhere. We are starting Spanish lessons soon as well. We are anxious to get there!


NEDave - welcome. I have spent like two years researching and surfing and being a part of this Forum. Well, it seems like two years here. I can tell you that you'll learn a lot, if not answers, the right questions.


----------



## no more snow

Hi! My name is Cathy and I am beginning my research about moving from Ontario, Canada to the Lake Tapala region with my better half and our dog. We are in our early 50's so we would both like to continue working and we both own our own businesses - I a Bookkeeper, spouse a Carpenter. THIS is why I have joined your forum - to determine IF we will be able to continue on with our work. My clients will remain with me as everything is done by computer and couriers now anyway so I need to find out if I can continue to work from my new home in Mexico but all billing, etc., would be done to businesses in Ontario, Canada. My hubby will need to find work in the area - if not, he will certainly go mad! He is a workaholic so perhaps working at a little slower pace might keep him around just a little bit longer and with a much nicer tan! However, I have not been able to find too much info on whether he would be able to open his own business in the area. Any ideas of where I can begin to search for my answers would be most appreciated. Your forum looks wonderful and I look forward to 'meeting' many of you. I can hardly wait to move!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Working in Mexico requires the express permission of the immigration authorities, added to your visa, paid or unpaid. Many get away with online stuff, but keep a low profile.
Carpenters, skilled ones, fluent in Spanish, can find work in places where wood is plentiful and not too expensive. That doesn't describe most of Mexico. Construction techniques here involve concrete, iron and tile. Termites will come inside, just for a door frame snack.
Immigration will also require that you prove income/resources from outside of Mexico; about $1300 per person, per month. So, don't plan on supporting yourself from working in Mexico. The DAILY minimum wage is less than the hourly minimum wage in the USA and it takes a house full of workers to support a family in the fashion that you might wish to live.


----------



## no more snow

Thank you so much for that. That is exactly the kind of info I have been trying to find but was unsure where to look. I guess I should have used a different term for my spouse's skill.....his business here, in Ontario, is a home remodeling and renovation company. He alone is the company! So his expertise is much more than just Carpentry but I do tend to do that. (It's kind of hard to describe him - not too much that he doesn't know or do in the home construction industry). So, as a Canadian, wanting to leave Canada and move to the Lake Chapala region, would my husband be able to open a home construction business down there and hire employees to work? For my business, if I read your response correctly, then I should be able to continue with what I am doing, correct? My clients would Fedex me their paperwork, I Fedex back to the client when I am finished entering all data in my software accounting program. My business would remain the Canadian Corporation that it is? In case this is not where I should be asking these questions, I apologize but if it is okay to post these questions here, thank you so much for you help.


----------



## pappabee

no more snow said:


> Thank you so much for that. That is exactly the kind of info I have been trying to find but was unsure where to look. I guess I should have used a different term for my spouse's skill.....his business here, in Ontario, is a home remodeling and renovation company. He alone is the company! So his expertise is much more than just Carpentry but I do tend to do that. (It's kind of hard to describe him - not too much that he doesn't know or do in the home construction industry). So, as a Canadian, wanting to leave Canada and move to the Lake Chapala region, would my husband be able to open a home construction business down there and hire employees to work? For my business, if I read your response correctly, then I should be able to continue with what I am doing, correct? My clients would Fedex me their paperwork, I Fedex back to the client when I am finished entering all data in my software accounting program. My business would remain the Canadian Corporation that it is? In case this is not where I should be asking these questions, I apologize but if it is okay to post these questions here, thank you so much for you help.


First of all let's take your business. You will be able to communicate with both Canada and the US via FedEx and INTERNET without much problem. What you will need to be careful of is taxes and permission. Taxes both in Canada and in Mexico and permission in Mexico. 

Second of all your husband's business. What you're really saying is that he's a remodel handyman. Unfortunately there are many handyman down here. There are no licensing requirements nor remodel permits required in most places. He can come down here and start a business and hire workers but in a place where a plumber will make an emergency house call on Sunday afternoon and only charge $200mx the profits could be very small. There are a lot of construction companies here but very little new construction going on. Lots of homes for rent and for sale.

Whereas you could probably run you business without much problem and make a profit you might find that your husband could not.

I suggest that you look into the wage conditions; the amount of construction going on; and the cost of getting permission from the government to work here all before you make a complete move. One of the best ways to do this is to visit here for a week or two and scout the territory.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Once again: Construction in Mexico is NOT like in Canada or the USA. Lumber is not common. The construction is more of the Middle Eastern masonry method and style; boveda roof/ceiling type, no basements, no attics, all by hand with few tools. The level of artistry with tile is high, for example. I can hire 'maestros' with skilled helpers easily. Your husband would certainly have trouble competing, but could be asking for trouble in a place where locals are in hot competition for work. He would have to be culturally and linguistically 'here' to stand a chance. Sorry for the bad news, but it is quite real.


----------



## no more snow

No apologies necessary! This is why I'm here.....thank you so much for letting me know this up front. You would know as I see you are there and we will certainly look into other options then. We will be travelling there in the very near future to visit family who live there part time and we'll see what added info they can provide as well. Thank you so much again - you have been very helpful.


----------



## no more snow

Thank you also for all of this valuable information. It's a little confusing when browsing on the internet because so many sites I was looking at were talking about the new construction in the area. Now I will assume that those sites are older - THAT is one part of the internet browsing adventure I have still not learned to pay attention to! Well, we have to come up with some other ideas to keep him busy then. Building and renovating homes up here is all he does - small and large scale - and I know he would not be happy doing nothing! Maybe I'll be staying with the snow afterall! Anyway, yes we are planning a trip there in the very near future to visit with family so I will see what ideas they may come up with for us! Thank you so much again.


----------



## FHBOY

no more snow said:


> Thank you also for all of this valuable information. It's a little confusing when browsing on the internet because so many sites I was looking at were talking about the new construction in the area. Now I will assume that those sites are older - THAT is one part of the internet browsing adventure I have still not learned to pay attention to! Well, we have to come up with some other ideas to keep him busy then. Building and renovating homes up here is all he does - small and large scale - and I know he would not be happy doing nothing! Maybe I'll be staying with the snow afterall! Anyway, yes we are planning a trip there in the very near future to visit with family so I will see what ideas they may come up with for us! Thank you so much again.


May I suggest an alternative. Since your profession is very portable and and not geographically dependent, and since you hate the snow as much as I, that you consider the snow bird alternative. You can get a month to month rentals of a beautiful place, come down for the bad months and then go back to Canada the rest of the year. Your husband may get a chance to sample the "slow down life", make him happier and you get away from the snow. There are locations in Mexico where even if he has no "work" to do, he can still be busy.

In one area, I am told, there is a volunteer corp of ex-pats who do the occasional odd jobs, and people are always in need of a helping hand.

It may not be perfect, and it may mean you need to try it next winter, but good luck to you


----------



## no more snow

FHBOY said:


> May I suggest an alternative. Since your profession is very portable and and not geographically dependent, and since you hate the snow as much as I, that you consider the snow bird alternative. You can get a month to month rentals of a beautiful place, come down for the bad months and then go back to Canada the rest of the year. Your husband may get a chance to sample the "slow down life", make him happier and you get away from the snow. There are locations in Mexico where even if he has no "work" to do, he can still be busy.
> 
> In one area, I am told, there is a volunteer corp of ex-pats who do the occasional odd jobs, and people are always in need of a helping hand.
> 
> It may not be perfect, and it may mean you need to try it next winter, but good luck to you


I hope I am doing this correctly. I don't know how to post properly in forums so please excuse me if I click the wrong buttons! Thank you for this great suggestion. If I wasn't so petrified of flying it would be ideal, however, considering the situation it may be the best solution. I think volunteering would be wonderful for him because he is far from what is considered to be the normal Contractor up here. He is constantly doing things for nothing and running errands for his clients, picking up their materials, moving their belongings, etc., all at no charge. He'll never be rich but he can always look in the mirror in the mornings and feel good about himself. Gee, even as I typed that I think the volunteering idea may be the ticket. My income may be enough to keep us going fairly comfortably so I will most definitely investigate this. Thank you so much!


----------



## FHBOY

no more snow said:


> I hope I am doing this correctly...My income may be enough to keep us going fairly comfortably so I will most definitely investigate this. Thank you so much!


No Moe: You may be surprised how little it will cost to have a place in Mexico. I have found two bedroom furnished and stocked places for $400 USD a month. And these are not humble places either. You can find places with high speed internet, some will have gardeners and other services. Food costs are also less, depending on life style, than in the US (and maybe Canada). As to your flying fear, why not drive down? It will take you a few days, but it could be a road trip and you'd have the use of your vehicle. You'll find more info on this elsewhere in this forum. Since you can get a 180 day "tourist" visa, you'd be OK for basically the worst of the winter.

Search around the Forum for different ideas, you may want to try VRBO® is Vacation Rentals By Owner which is one place where rentals are listed, or Google the area, city etc where you think you'd like to live.

Be sure to come back here and leave more feedback, the friendly Forum people are always too willing to help.


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> ... As to your flying fear, why not drive down? It will take you a few days, but it could be a road trip and you'd have the use of your vehicle. ...


Another alternative to avoiding flying...
Take Amtrak from Toronto to San Antonio, then take a bus into anywhere in Mexico. Depending on where you choose to live in Mexico, it is very easy to get by without a car. The bus service, both local and intercity is excellent and inexpensive. And you will save money without having to pay for gas and insurance and depreciation. It takes a little longer, well a lot longer. But with the proper frame of mind that is a feature not a problem.


----------



## FHBOY

TundraGreen said:


> Another alternative to avoiding flying...
> Take Amtrak from Toronto to San Antonio, then take a bus into anywhere in Mexico. Depending on where you choose to live in Mexico, it is very easy to get by without a car. The bus service, both local and intercity is excellent and inexpensive. And you will save money without having to pay for gas and insurance and depreciation. It takes a little longer, well a lot longer. But with the proper frame of mind that is a feature not a problem.


That's also a good idea - public transit is good there, and isn't train travel romantic?


----------



## El Blanco Sol

*Saltillo*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hi Fellow Ex-Pats,

My name is Chick (real name), 58 years old and I just found this great forum. I am a retired RN who worked 28 years in Level-1 trauma in inner city Philadelphia. My wife is originally from Saltillo and we moved here in September of 2010. We have homes in Philly and Saltillo and split our time between the two cities; 80% Saltillo, 20% Philly. We rehabbed a broken down but cheap house and now have very comfortable quarters. For the most part I enjoy Saltillo, except for the driving and lack of cultural institutions, i.e art museums, theater, etc., though I am finding more as I investigate behind closed doors and down small streets. The people have been friendly and accommodating and relocating here has been relatively painless. I hope to make quality contributions to this board. If any other ex-pats are in the area I'd gladly foot the bill for some drinks in exchange for information. Thanks and Ciao for now.


----------



## no more snow

FHBOY said:


> That's also a good idea - public transit is good there, and isn't train travel romantic?


Thank you both for those suggestions. I actually checked out the train/bus travel for our trip down in March. 2 1/2 days train sounded wonderful but the 18 hour bus trip was not as romantic sounding

I have booked our flights so we will venture out together in March and see what the area is like and may or may not offer us and vice versa. I'm looking forward to it. (Not the flying but I'll take lots of drugs and hopefully pass out!!).

I will keep you posted because you never know - I found this forum and got led in this direction for a reason.

I would like to ask one more question....it is about a Information Seminar I read about on the internet - 8 days - called Focus On Mexico. Has anyone heard of it and if so, I would welcome any comments. If we do enjoy our visit next month and see some possibilities then perhaps this series of seminars might be the next step?

Again, thank you everyone for all your help and I will continue to read all the posts in here to learn even more!

NMS.....


----------



## FHBOY

no more snow said:


> Thank you both for those suggestions. ...Again, thank you everyone for all your help and I will continue to read all the posts in here to learn even more!
> 
> NMS.....


Read about it, not taking it, we didn't see the ROI [very expensive]. We've hooked up with a great ex-pat Canadian real estate agent and his wife, we will explore around with them and by ourselves and are taking a one morning get acquainted course in Ajijic (meets Thursday morning). PM me for the name of the R/E people.


----------



## pappabee

FHBOY said:


> Read about it, not taking it, we didn't see the ROI [very expensive]. We've hooked up with a great ex-pat Canadian real estate agent and his wife, we will explore around with them and by ourselves and are taking a one morning get acquainted course in Ajijic (meets Thursday morning). PM me for the name of the R/E people.


Judy runs that program and my wife attended when we first moved here. She said it was wonderful.

Enjoy


----------



## RPBHaas

no more snow said:


> Hi! My name is Cathy and I am beginning my research about moving from Ontario, Canada to the Lake Tapala region with my better half and our dog. We are in our early 50's so we would both like to continue working and we both own our own businesses - I a Bookkeeper, spouse a Carpenter. THIS is why I have joined your forum - to determine IF we will be able to continue on with our work. My clients will remain with me as everything is done by computer and couriers now anyway so I need to find out if I can continue to work from my new home in Mexico but all billing, etc., would be done to businesses in Ontario, Canada. My hubby will need to find work in the area - if not, he will certainly go mad! He is a workaholic so perhaps working at a little slower pace might keep him around just a little bit longer and with a much nicer tan! However, I have not been able to find too much info on whether he would be able to open his own business in the area. Any ideas of where I can begin to search for my answers would be most appreciated. Your forum looks wonderful and I look forward to 'meeting' many of you. I can hardly wait to move!


Hi Cathy,
I have a mining company based in Jalisco and am looking for some book keeping help. I would be interested in talking to you when you make your trip to the area. Since my company is registered as employing foreigners, I may be able to help solve your "work" issues if we can find some commond ground. Have a safe trip and let me know if you are interested. Jeff


----------



## no more snow

RPBHaas said:


> Hi Cathy,
> I have a mining company based in Jalisco and am looking for some book keeping help. I would be interested in talking to you when you make your trip to the area. Since my company is registered as employing foreigners, I may be able to help solve your "work" issues if we can find some commond ground. Have a safe trip and let me know if you are interested. Jeff


Hi Jeff. Thanks for contacting me and for giving me some hope that there may be possibilities for employment if we choose to move our lives to Mexico. However, to be perfectly honest with you, should we decide to do this it will be quite some time yet, I'm sure. Even if everything fell into place immediately (which of course it wouldn't), selling our home would take the longest time of all the steps we need to take. Having said that, I will certainly contact you once we have some idea of a timeframe if this moves forward and who knows.......if you're still searching for someone, I would welcome the opportunity to meet with you and discuss further. Thanks again. Cathy.


----------



## Snoopy1Can

*tundra reen*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to the forum. Did you mistype your age or am I confused: a 30 year veteran at 25 years of age. In any event if you have been here 6 months, your tourist visa must be about to expire. So it sounds like the first thing you might think about doing is taking a trip to the border, leaving Mexico for a day, and coming back in on a valid tourist visa. That might regularize your immigration status here, but maybe I don't understand what your status is.
> 
> In any event, good luck.


Its pretty clear in military speak that he has been bouncing around 30 years which includes 25 years in special ops, My so is same way.Snoopy1Can


----------



## Snoopy1Can

*tundra green*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome. I suspect you will be used to the weather by January when it will still feel like October in DF, but it won't be in the 80s and 90s in Rhode Island.


Wlil I think you are terrific and appreciate having you here. Would you mind directing me on how to send my e-mail addressto people occassionally? so that it stays private?


----------



## surfrider

RPBHaas said:


> Hi Cathy,
> I have a mining company based in Jalisco and am looking for some book keeping help. I would be interested in talking to you when you make your trip to the area. Since my company is registered as employing foreigners, I may be able to help solve your "work" issues if we can find some commond ground. Have a safe trip and let me know if you are interested. Jeff


WOW, RPBHass - that was a wonderful offer that you provided for this person. How very nice of you. surfrider.:clap2:


----------



## SanFelipe

Hey folks, I'm originally from Los Angeles, CA and moved down to fishing town of San Felipe, Baja Mexico 7 years ago. My wife and I love the small town feel. If anyone has questions about San Felipe, please do not hesitate to ask.

BTW, my "Originally from...." location is incorrect - anyone know how to change this? Doesn't seem very obvious.


----------



## Dalezy

Hi Will,
Thanks for the warm greeting. My husband and I have lived in New Mexico for 32 years. He's close to retirement age and I'm a registered nurse who can't find a job, so essentially retired at this point. The economy here in the states is deplorable and I'm afraid our small retirement won't be enough to live on.. I think moving to Mexico could be an option. Right now I'm trying to find a dentist in Mexico because even with dental insurance our out of pocket cost is very high. I was told by my dentist very disparaging things about dental/medical care in Mexico. I hope your web site can allay some of my concerns.
Dale


----------



## Isla Verde

Dalezy said:


> Hi Will,
> Right now I'm trying to find a dentist in Mexico because even with dental insurance our out of pocket cost is very high. I was told by my dentist very disparaging things about dental/medical care in Mexico. I hope your web site can allay some of my concerns.
> Dale


Your dentist in New Mexico doesn't know what he's talking about. I have a great dentist here in Mexico City who charges a fraction of what I paid in the States. His skills are on par with those of the excellent (and expensive) dentist I had in New York City. I am very pleased with medical care here too. One nice thing about doctors here is that they don't keep you waiting an hour to see them, and they spend as much time as is needed to talk to you and put you at ease.


----------



## TundraGreen

I agree. Your New Mexico dentist either does not know anything about dental care in Mexico, or has met a patient who had a bad experience, or maybe is trying to discourage patients from getting care from anyone other than him/her.


----------



## FHBOY

Use the SEARCH function - there are several comments on DENTISTS in Mexico. My dentist in MD also knows nothing about dentistry in Mexico, but I've learned a lot here on the Forum. I am not worried.


----------



## Detailman

*Dental opinions*

When I mentioned to my dentist that I had some work done in Mexico, both he and his receptionist rolled their eyes and started to make disparaging comments. When I told him that the procedures were better than I have ever experienced in Canada he immediately desisted in his negative comments.

The next time I was sitting in his chair I again brought up his comments and he immediately said that he was wrong in his comments. I asked him why the change and he explained that he went to a seminar work shop on advanced root canal procedures and when he got there it was a Mexican dentist that was conducting the seminar. He admitted that he immediately wondered what this person could possibly teach him as he was already advanced in his techniques. By the end of the seminar he said he was a convert. He learned a lot from the techniques and the equipment used and said his biassed perception was henceforth changed.

Interesting!! Fact remains that in every country there are good and bad dentists, doctors, surgeons, mechanics, realtors, etc. Do your homework and one of the best is personal referrals, especially if you get a number of them that all agree. Just make sure that the referrals are people you know and trust (such as on this forum) and not just people on a website who may be related to the professional you are enquiring about.


----------



## Detailman

*Dental Opinions PS*

PS - My comment about referrals and not necessarily trusting a website has to do with the professionals website as many times they can allow certain comments to remain and remove those that are negative, therefore giving a one sided biased view. That is what happened with some of those horror stories from the coastal vacation spots that were reported on in Canada.


This site is different. There are many people on this site that I do not personally know such as: TundraGreen, RVGringo, Isla Verde, Conklinwh, GringoCArlos and many others. BUT, these are people with abundant experience and I believe that everyone of them knows the difference between good and bad service and would never recommend someone of inferior quality and that is why I would trust what they say when it comes to local professionals, procedures, customs and the like.

That is the wonderful benefit of this forum. No, I would not agree with every comment but when it comes to the above I would never have a reason to disagree as they are knowledgeable people and no-one is going to put one over on them.


I thank all the senior expats again for their continued comments based on their expertise. You make the transition to Mexico much easier and answer questions that a person does not need to learn from experience (which can be a hard teacher.)

Mucho Gracias!


----------



## FHBOY

Detailman said:


> PS - My comment about referrals and not necessarily trusting a website has to do with the professionals...
> 
> Mucho Gracias!



COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT BETTER - I am looking forward to meeting RV and Pappabee IRL along with any other Forum-ites in Lakeside area the first week of April.

Isn't it Muchas Gracias?


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> Isn't it Muchas Gracias?


Indeed it is!


----------



## Jim45D

First off, where do you live in New Mexico? Secondly, do not believe what your dentist there is telling you. They know, they simply want to discourage you from taking your business elsewhere. I tried in Phoenix two years ago to get my upper bridge aligned, and repaired. I went via the cheapest route in the area...they wanted $ 1500. to $1800. I took a trip to Algodones, just out of Yuma, and got the entire bridge replaced for $185.00. The dentist, a young lady, had just completed her training in Dallas, Tx. Guess what, these idjits around here started dropping their rip-off prices. I spread the news like wildfire, and if I could, I'd close the rip-off places down. However, they're doing a pretty good job by themselves.


----------



## Detailman

Isn't it Muchas Gracias?



Isla Verde said:


> Indeed it is!


Sorry about that. At an older age I am one of the ones that find it hard to learn a new language.

I checked with my wife who took spanish in school. I went by her but that is her first mistake in 47 years of marriage. (I have to say that as she is standing close by and asks me what I wrote.)

You know the saying: Happy wife, happy life!! (Or did I screw that saying up as well?)


----------



## FHBOY

Detailman said:


> Isn't it Muchas Gracias?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. At an older age I am one of the ones that find it hard to learn a new language.
> 
> I checked with my wife who took spanish in school. I went by her but that is her first mistake in 47 years of marriage. (I have to say that as she is standing close by and asks me what I wrote.)
> 
> You know the saying: Happy wife, happy life!! (Or did I screw that saying up as well?)


Bless you if that is her first mistake in 47 years! What's your score in that game?  Oh yeah, there isn't much that rhymes with "husband" is there?


----------



## theladygeorge

Detailman said:


> Isn't it Muchas Gracias?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. At an older age I am one of the ones that find it hard to learn a new language.
> 
> I checked with my wife who took spanish in school. I went by her but that is her first mistake in 47 years of marriage. (I have to say that as she is standing close by and asks me what I wrote.)
> 
> You know the saying: Happy wife, happy life!! (Or did I screw that saying up as well?)


You are wise man indeed....:clap2:


----------



## El Blanco Sol

Dalezy said:


> Hi Will,
> Thanks for the warm greeting. My husband and I have lived in New Mexico for 32 years. He's close to retirement age and I'm a registered nurse who can't find a job, so essentially retired at this point. The economy here in the states is deplorable and I'm afraid our small retirement won't be enough to live on.. I think moving to Mexico could be an option. Right now I'm trying to find a dentist in Mexico because even with dental insurance our out of pocket cost is very high. I was told by my dentist very disparaging things about dental/medical care in Mexico. I hope your web site can allay some of my concerns.
> Dale


I have a dentist here in Saltillo and he is top notch. He's on equal footing with any dentist I've had in the States and the cost is much cheaper. Same goes for my eye doctor. This guy was educated at Harvard and Chairs at Centro De Oftalmologia Universidad in Monterrey. Hope this helps.


----------



## sparks

If you don't mind I'll tell you about this extremely slow message board.

I had to re login after a power outage here and tried a number of my passwords I use for message boards. Even tho I tried the right one a few times ... the board response was so slow I thought nothing was happening and got no welcome message. Try again ... same thing.

After receiving an email saying that someone tried to log in as me and were locked out ... I thought I would try again. This time with enough patience to wait for the VERY slow response and welcome. THEN I got this message that I should "Click here if not redirected" and every click wanted me to download a file. Refresh, try again ... same thing about 5 times. Finally I closed the browser, went to the site ... still not logged in. I refreshed and then I was logged in.

Very strange and slow board to the point I hesitate to visit ... and now this. BTW ... why is there not an option for "I forgot my password" on the login page

Now maybe the message board with patience


----------



## Ken Wood

*Texas/Alaska/Mexico*

My wife and I live in Queretaro, near the Plaza de Toros. She is Mexican (San Luis Potosi/Veracruz/Mexico City), and was an English teacher in Mexico City when we met, which means she speaks two languages far better than I. Her father was a Spaniard, actually Basque and apparently quite adamant about it. Like so many others of his generation, he migrated here during the Franco years. One of my great regrets is that I never met him, but he is very real to me by virtue of all the stories I hear daily...with very few repetitions. I am Texan by birth, but went North to spend most of my working life on Alaska's north slope. I retired in March of 2011, and after spending the summer tracing the Spaniard's roots in the North of Spain, we moved here in September. We are living in a small place above my mother-in-law's house while our permanent abode is built in Celaya, currently at ~ 25% completion. We are targeting late spring for the move. We travel quite a bit, with plans for Guadalajara, one of our favorite cities, this weekend and Oaxaca the next. To my regret, I mis-remembered those dates and told Sparks55 that we would meet them for coffee in Oaxaca this weekend. I will make it up to them eventually. We occasionally make the sprint through SLP-Monterrey-Laredo to visit a son in Austin. Enough blathering, I'll close by saying that I find the forum to be a pleasant way to get through a couple of cups of coffee first thing each morning, maybe even more so than my old Anchorage Daily News.


----------



## TundraGreen

Ken Wood said:


> ... I am Texan by birth, but went North to spend most of my working life on Alaska's north slope. ...


Hey Ken, I spent the first 18 years of my life in Anchorage, and have worked all over the state since then. Never made it to Prudhoe Bay, but got to Nome, Tin City, the Aleutians and Southeastern. Welcome.


----------



## Ken Wood

TundraGreen said:


> Hey Ken, I spent the first 18 years of my life in Anchorage, and have worked all over the state since then. Never made it to Prudhoe Bay, but got to Nome, Tin City, the Aleutians and Southeastern. Welcome.


Small world...I was there 1976 thru 2011. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Dalezy

*Dental tourism*



Jim45D said:


> First off, where do you live in New Mexico? Secondly, do not believe what your dentist there is telling you. They know, they simply want to discourage you from taking your business elsewhere. I tried in Phoenix two years ago to get my upper bridge aligned, and repaired. I went via the cheapest route in the area...they wanted $ 1500. to $1800. I took a trip to Algodones, just out of Yuma, and got the entire bridge replaced for $185.00. The dentist, a young lady, had just completed her training in Dallas, Tx. Guess what, these idjits around here started dropping their rip-off prices. I spread the news like wildfire, and if I could, I'd close the rip-off places down. However, they're doing a pretty good job by themselves.


Hi, I live in Tijeras, NM. It's 20 miles SE of Albuquerque, considered the East Mountains.
Juarez is the closest Mexican city to me.I'll look there first. I'd love to retire to somewhere on the Pacific coast. You're right about dentists here. They're afraid of losing business. Dale


----------



## Dalezy

*Hi El Blanco,*



El Blanco Sol said:


> I have a dentist here in Saltillo and he is top notch. He's on equal footing with any dentist I've had in the States and the cost is much cheaper. Same goes for my eye doctor. This guy was educated at Harvard and Chairs at Centro De Oftalmologia Universidad in Monterrey. Hope this helps.


Where is Saltillo? I'm unfamiliar with Mexico. Do most English speaking Expats live in gated communities? That's what I heard? That doesn't sound very friendly!
Dale


----------



## circle110

Hi Dalezy,
I love Tijeras and that whole area of NM. There is some kind of magic in the air there that I find here in Guanajuato to a degree as well. They are the only places in the world that I have found have that vibe (for me).

Most English speaking expats that I know do not live in gated communities. In fact, I don't know a singe one who does. I certainly do not and my neighbors (all Mexican) are very friendly.


----------



## Isla Verde

Dalezy said:


> Do most English speaking Expats live in gated communities? That's what I heard? That doesn't sound very friendly!
> Dale


Not the ones I know in and around Mexico City. And you're right, it's not very friendly  !


----------



## RVGRINGO

Saltillo is in northern Mexico, southwest of Monterrey, and in the state of Coahuila.
No, most English speakers don't live in 'gated communities'; most of which aren't allowed to close their gates or restrict passage to the public, anyway. Only a 'condominio' can do that.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Residencias*



Isla Verde said:


> Not the ones I know in and around Mexico City. And you're right, it's not very friendly  !


We have been living in a residencia for a few months now. I do not think my fellow residencias are interested in making friends but are here for the security and having a house not surrounded by high walls and solid steel driveway gates with solid steel man doors. The open feeling and security plus the landscaping and quiet surrounds are a big attraction, not to mention we are on a hill with a view of the city. When I look out a window or walk out a door it feels good to see everything around us and not cement and steel.


----------



## Jim45D

Dalezy said:


> Hi, I live in Tijeras, NM. It's 20 miles SE of Albuquerque, considered the East Mountains.
> Juarez is the closest Mexican city to me.I'll look there first. I'd love to retire to somewhere on the Pacific coast. You're right about dentists here. They're afraid of losing business. Dale


It's definately a small world. I know the area well. I used to live in Tijeras. I lived there from '78 until '83. Worked in Albuq. Yes, Juarez is the closest. I've made the trip many times year's ago. It was quite different then. At any rate, the Dentist's visits were lot's cheaper. There used to be a Dentist on Lomas that was reasonable. However, he's since relocated somewhere in Texas.

Jim


----------



## Dalezy

*Spanish Language*



circle110 said:


> Hi Dalezy,
> I love Tijeras and that whole area of NM. There is some kind of magic in the air there that I find here in Guanajuato to a degree as well. They are the only places in the world that I have found have that vibe (for me).
> 
> Most English speaking expats that I know do not live in gated communities. In fact, I don't know a singe one who does. I certainly do not and my neighbors (all Mexican) are very friendly.


Hi Circle,
You know Tijeras! What a small world after all. A friend of mine told me that. She also said that either you live in a gated community or you live in poverty...It doesn't sound right...there is a growing middle class in Mexico! What part of Mexico do you live in?
Here in the US we only hear bad things about Mexico...you know the main stream media! How long did it take to be fluent in Spanish and are you fluent in Spanish? I took 3 years of Spanish in high school but that was many years ago. Are houses much the same as here? I lost a lot of equity in my home when the economy went south. So our net worth has decreased considerably. Do people pay cash for their homes or can you get a mortage? I know I'm asking a lot of questions but don't feel you have to answer each and every one. Thanks very much,
Dale


----------



## Isla Verde

Dalezy said:


> A friend of mine told me that. She also said that either you live in a gated community or you live in poverty...It doesn't sound right...there is a growing middle class in Mexico! . . .


Where does this friend of yours live? It's not true of the Mexico I know and live in. 

There has been a middle-class in this country for many, many years, by the way. Its existence is certainly not a recent phenomenon.


----------



## El Blanco Sol

Dalezy said:


> Where is Saltillo? I'm unfamiliar with Mexico. Do most English speaking Expats live in gated communities? That's what I heard? That doesn't sound very friendly!
> Dale


HI,
Saltillo is about 45 minutes south of Monterrey in the state of Coahuila. It is the capitol of the state. I can't speak for other expats but I live in the Brisas section of Saltillo which is anything but a gated community. I rehabbed a small house and live happily among the locals. My Spanish is not the best but everyone has been very friendly, accommodating and gracious and somewhat intrigued I might add. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dalezy

Isla Verde said:


> Where does this friend of yours live? It's not true of the Mexico I know and live in.
> 
> There has been a middle-class in this country for many, many years, by the way. Its existence is certainly not a recent phenomenon.


My friend lives in NM, she's also a neighbor of mine. I don't think she's actually been to Mexico except for Juarez.


----------



## Isla Verde

Dalezy said:


> My friend lives in NM, she's also a neighbor of mine. I don't think she's actually been to Mexico except for Juarez.


Which, of course, makes her an expert on life in Mexico  .


----------



## FHBOY

*Good Fences Make...*

The place you choose for your house does not necessarily correlate to the way you choose to make your home. It does take some adjustment for suburban Norte Americanos to live behind the walls, gates and fences of a non-gated community. But just to look at what exists behind those walls is amazing. Have you looked at, if you aren't already living there, the MLS listings, the gardens, and all? Those living behind the walls have made beautiful private environments. 

For me - it is not so much where my house is (gated vs. non-gated), it is how I make it a home.


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> The place you choose for your house does not necessarily correlate to the way you choose to make your home. It does take some adjustment for suburban Norte Americanos to live behind the walls, gates and fences of a non-gated community. But just to look at what exists behind those walls is amazing. Have you looked at, if you aren't already living there, the MLS listings, the gardens, and all? Those living behind the walls have made beautiful private environments.
> 
> For me - it is not so much where my house is (gated vs. non-gated), it is how I make it a home.


I agree completely with your final quote. I also think there are no absolutes, no single solution that works for everyone. For me gated communities are cut off from the aspect of life in Mexico that is most important to me: the ability to step out my front door and walk 20 meters to an abarrote, or one block to two panaderias and a complete mercado where I do all my shopping. I like many things about life in Mexico, but the freedom from the tyranny of a car is high on the list.


----------



## RVGRINGO

We live in town, centrally located, behind walls. Our living quarters are a long way from the street, beyond entry courtyard, garages and other patios within the property. Beyond that, we have a large yard, often called 'an oasis' by visitors, who can stroll among tropical fruit trees, flowers, etc. There is a pool, but we keep it empty.
So, we're very close to everything we might need, good neighbors and a sense of tranquility that would be hard to match anywhere. If we want a view of the lake, we do have to walk a few blocks to accomplish that, or to visit restaurants, the plaza, taxi or bus stops, and complete shopping facilities, government services, etc. It is a tough life!


----------



## COtoMEX

Hello All!

I will be graduating from college in May and have a job teaching English Lit at Colegio Atid in Mexico City starting in August. I have never been to Mexico before and have yet to learn any Spanish--though I speak French and imagine that will help. I will most likely have many questions about very specific topics within the next few months and look forward to hearing your advice!
Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Ken Wood

COtoMEX said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I will be graduating from college in May and have a job teaching English Lit at Colegio Atid in Mexico City starting in August. I have never been to Mexico before and have yet to learn any Spanish--though I speak French and imagine that will help. I will most likely have many questions about very specific topics within the next few months and look forward to hearing your advice!
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Hola, CO.
> 
> Once at a social function, I remarked that if a person has learned a 2nd language, a Latin based language, then it becomes easier with each subsequent Latin based language you study. You'd have thought I had jumped up on the dining room table and shouted that Fords are better than Chevys and that is that. Differing opinions came flooding in all night long, there were even a few heated discussions on the question. I'll make the same statement here, protected by the anonymity of the forum. One popular theory was that if you have the drive and the appitude to learn any language, then any additional efforts should be equally successful, regardless of the roots of the language. I suspect you'll do fine.
> 
> If you haven't already discovered the search function on the expat site, check it out. There is a virtual encyclopedia of real life experiences available at your fingertips, 24/7


----------



## Merida Yucatan

I'm Paul in Merida, Yucatan. I came here because my Chronic Fatigue Syndrome went into remission while I was in this part of the world. That effect no longer works for me, but I remain in Merida because of the peacefulness, affordability and history. By the way, if you know anyone with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome (also known as ME) or Fibromyalgia, please tell them that many people with these illnesses can lead normal, pain free lives when close to tropical seas. They probably won't know this, because the medical world won't investigate it, but it's true. It's probably their only chance of leading a normal life.


----------



## DebMer

Merida Yucatan said:


> I'm Paul in Merida, Yucatan. I came here because my Chronic Fatigue Syndrome went into remission while I was in this part of the world. That effect no longer works for me, but I remain in Merida because of the peacefulness, affordability and history. By the way, if you know anyone with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome (also known as ME) or Fibromyalgia, please tell them that many people with these illnesses can lead normal, pain free lives when close to tropical seas. They probably won't know this, because the medical world won't investigate it, but it's true. It's probably their only chance of leading a normal life.


Hi, Paul. This is great news, because my husband deals with this type of illness, among other things. He was diagnosed as a child with Epstein-Barre, which shares many of the same symptoms. We are considering a move to Oaxaca in about a year and a half. Anyway, wanted to mention that apple cider vinegar taken 2 or 3 times a day (a tbs. in water or juice) helps his symptoms considerably. I read about it on earthclinic.com, a site for the collection of anecdotal evidence for natural home remedies.


----------



## phyllisinMichigan

*Moving to Mexico*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


HOLA, I am a single 62yr. old female. My plans are to retire in the next 2 months. I am a retired nurse, with a low income of $946mo. I love the Playa del Carmen area but I understand it is more expensive. I considered the Lake Chapala, but I think I would be sorry, for I love the ocean. Anyone have a sugestion?


----------



## circle110

Hi,

Unfortunately, your income of $962 a month won't qualify you for a resident visa so you will have to leave the country every 180 days to get a new FMM tourist permit. You should take that into consideration as you choose a place to live.

I'm not an beach guy so I can't comment too much on which coastal places to check out but some poster here do live on the waterfront and can offer more ideas. The popular ocean-front locations will always cost a bit more but there are some more off the beaten path locations. 

$962 will be a little thin to live on (the clue to that is that the minimum income for a resident visa is about $1200 USD a month - that is the low end of comfortable) but I do know a fellow that lives here on a pension of even less and doesn't appear to suffer too much so it certainly can be done.

Big factor: Do you speak Spanish? That reduces costs immediately and opens up more options for everything.


----------



## TundraGreen

phyllisinMichigan said:


> HOLA, I am a single 62yr. old female. My plans are to retire in the next 2 months. I am a retired nurse, with a low income of $946mo. I love the Playa del Carmen area but I understand it is more expensive. I considered the Lake Chapala, but I think I would be sorry, for I love the ocean. Anyone have a suggestion?


I don't know Playa del Carmen, but I am guessing from its proximity to Cozumel and Cancun that it will be touristy and somewhat expensive. There are lots of little beach towns that you might consider. I am most familiar with the west coast, but if I were you I would consider La Paz on the Sea of Cortez (hot and dry much of the year), or San Blas (N. of Puerto Vallarta, hot and humid in the summer, pleasant in winter) or the area around Melaque/Barra de Navidad/La Manzanilla (not to be confused with Manzanillo, climate like San Blas). I know lots of people who live on about $800 usd/month. They don't have cars and get free medical care in addition to their stipend. If you are healthy, you could probably live on your income easily, if modestly, here. It all depends on how you like to live.


----------



## phyllisinMichigan

Thank you for your response. I was told by the Mex embassy in Detroit the minimum income requirement is $1000 and that is often waived, if your close. If you live there with an FMM permit and have to leave after 180 days, you just go to a border to get a new visa and can return? I realize speaking spanish is a big advantage and have been learning. 



circle110 said:


> Hi,
> .
> Unfortunately, your income of $962 a month won't qualify you for a resident visa so you will have to leave the country every 180 days to get a new FMM tourist permit. You should take that into consideration as you choose a place to live.
> 
> I'm not an beach guy so I can't comment too much on which coastal places to check out but some poster here do live on the waterfront and can offer more ideas. The popular ocean-front locations will always cost a bit more but there are some more off the beaten path locations.
> 
> $962 will be a little thin to live on (the clue to that is that the minimum income for a resident visa is about $1200 USD a month - that is the low end of comfortable) but I do know a fellow that lives here on a pension of even less and doesn't appear to suffer too much so it certainly can be done.
> 
> Big factor: Do you speak Spanish? That reduces costs immediately and opens up more options for everything.


----------



## phyllisinMichigan

Thanks for the info. I am healthy and can live quite modestly. I have visited Puerto Vallarta 2 years ago and really enjoyed it. I am leaning toward the Yucan peninusla because of the easy access from where my children live in the states. 




TundraGreen said:


> I don't know Playa del Carmen, but I am guessing from its proximity to Cozumel and Cancun that it will be touristy and somewhat expensive. There are lots of little beach towns that you might consider. I am most familiar with the west coast, but if I were you I would consider La Paz on the Sea of Cortez (hot and dry much of the year), or San Blas (N. of Puerto Vallarta, hot and humid in the summer, pleasant in winter) or the area around Melaque/Barra de Navidad/La Manzanilla (not to be confused with Manzanillo, climate like San Blas). I know lots of people who live on about $800 usd/month. They don't have cars and get free medical care in addition to their stipend. If you are healthy, you could probably live on your income easily, if modestly, here. It all depends on how you like to live.


----------



## Isla Verde

phyllisinMichigan said:


> Thank you for your response. I was told by the Mex embassy in Detroit the minimum income requirement is $1000 and that is often waived, if your close.


Is that the Mexican consulate in Detroit? I have often heard that Mexican consulates do not always offer the most accurate information, and in this case that is definitely true. I am not sure of the exact amount, but I'm certain that you need to prove a monthly income of at least $1200 US to be eligible for a _rentista_ residence visa.


----------



## circle110

phyllisinMichigan said:


> I was told by the Mex embassy in Detroit the minimum income requirement is $1000 and that is often waived, if your close.


The quantity of money required seems to differ a little from one INM office to another. The official requirement is 250 times the daily minimum wage in Mexico City. That is currently $62.33 pesos per day, multiplied by 250 equals $15,583 peso per month, which is $1,219.57 USD per month at today's exchange rate. The local office here in Guanajuato goes by $1,200 per month. That is something you may want to check into in the office that governs where you choose to live. Even if you don't qualify you can just live with FMMs... see below.




phyllisinMichigan said:


> If you live there with an FMM permit and have to leave after 180 days, you just go to a border to get a new visa and can return?


Yes, it's that easy and you can do it at any border.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Of course, the problem may be the expense of traveling several hundred miles, or more, to a border for your 180 day exit and re-entry.


----------



## DebMer

Southern Mexico (Oaxaca and Chiapas) is very inexpensive. A small apt. can be had for under $200/month.


----------



## Isla Verde

DebMer said:


> Southern Mexico (Oaxaca and Chiapas) is very inexpensive. A small apt. can be had for under $200/month.


Would that be true at the beach? PhyllisinMichigan has indicated a preference for a seaside location.


----------



## DebMer

Yeah, I've been combing the internet. Here's a page I got as a search result (mostly Huatulco, which I understand is a little pricier than some of the smaller towns, but they have a few options under 2,500 MX): http://http://www.adoos.com.mx/list/121/OAX/ I've read again and again on this board and others that the places listed online are the more expensive ones, so the examples on the page lead me to believe there will be other and better options to be found by word of mouth and by cruising neighborhoods, as well.


----------



## abcteach

*Teachers needed?*

Hello,

I am a Primaria level teacher and would love to teach in Mexico for the next school year with the view to retiring in Mexico, in the next few years. Does anyone have ideas or leads for bi-lingual schools that are open to hiring senior citizens. While I have gotten job offers in the past, we come to the "age" glitch, particularly in relation to being able to get health insurance for someone my age.

Any ideas?

Thank you and take care, Sue


----------



## Isla Verde

abcteach said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a Primaria level teacher and would love to teach in Mexico for the next school year with the view to retiring in Mexico, in the next few years. Does anyone have ideas or leads for bi-lingual schools that are open to hiring senior citizens. While I have gotten job offers in the past, we come to the "age" glitch, particularly in relation to being able to get health insurance for someone my age.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thank you and take care, Sue


I suggest you post your question about teaching in Mexico at this website for expat TEFL teachers: Job Discussion Forums :: Index. Scroll down the page to the Latin America Forums, where you will find Mexico. I'm sure my friends there will be able to provide you with the information you seek. Good luck!


----------



## COtoMEX

You know, I've heard the same as well! Hopefully I pick it up quickly! That's all I can say at this point. And thanks for the advice about the topic search. I'm sure I'll use it often. 
Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## abcteach

Thanks for the information. Take care, Sue


----------



## Bryn

FHBOY said:


> Yep, I got that from the government website. Well perhaps two of our older cats may not, unfortunately be around by that time. One is 16 and the other 15 now, so like everything else, when the time gets closer, we'll deal with it. We don't want two cars in Ajijic, we don't think we'll need it, I mean we go to two separate work places now, that is not how we want to live there. And as to working? Again, who knows? Perhaps if it is necessary, we'll go directly to another INM status if that becomes necessary.
> 
> For right now, without much more research, we can make statements as wishes and then see how and it they can become realities.
> 
> Thanks for all the tips, members - I save them in my files! :wave:


From what I understand from ****** Dog website you can bring 4 pets (2 for you, 2 for your wife) and more than 4, pay 1,650.00 Pesos extra (132.00 USA) per pet for two more of your cats. I don't plan on leaving my dogs or cats behind. We will bring 4 and the rest will be extra money. There is no maximum limit on how many pets you can bring. First 2 pets per person is free. I have been seeing too many of posts here that keeps saying "limit is 2 pets" without more information. Just thought I'd add this info.


----------



## Bryn

I'm Bryn. I am looking into moving in Mexico. This forum has been so helpful. Never mind where it says in my profile "Expat in France". That was my plan originally, but changed my mind. I tried changing it to Expat in Mexico, but was told to make 5 posts first. 

I have been retired since when I was 55 from Miami, FL, moved to Arkansas in 2006. A native of Florida. I worked for the Miami Herald in advertising dept. working with both English and Spanish languages. I am not fluent in Spanish, though. 

I once was married to Mexican man long time ago and I am still a close friend with his sister today. She lives in New Orleans, LA working for Mexican Consulate. I am totally deaf and also speak in sign language. She has a deaf daughter so ex Mexican sister in law speaks in sign language as well and is a translator. I went to Gallaudet University in D.C. back in early 1970's and met deaf people from all over the world. Sign language is kinda of Universal language because we were able to understand each other. American Sign Language was created from French language originally.

I don't know when I can move to Mexico because my mother has Alzheimer's Disease and is in Memory Care at a good nursing home here in Arkansas. She still knows me. I was her sole caretaker for two and half years. Meanwhile I can do research on Mexico to learn more. I have been there several times when I was much younger. I have heard of bad things going on there due to drug cartels, but this won't stop me from moving there because hey, I lived in Miami, Florida considered as 2nd city in USA to have highest rate of crimes. To be afraid is not to live! You just know how and where and when to be careful. Here in Arkansas I miss tropical fruits! Of course they do have them in good times, but very expensive and hard to find. In Miami I was able to have an easy access to them. 

I am not looking to live in places like "retirement community" on the beach with a bunch of gringos. I'd love to blend with Mexicans, their culture/customs as well. I've had enough of "Miami Beach" types, not interested to live on the beaches or close to it. I love the mountains. 

Pleased to meet you.


----------



## Isla Verde

Welcome to the Forum, Bryn. If you like the mountains and tropical fruit, you'll love living in Mexico!


----------



## conklinwh

Bryn, you will get a lot of suggestions so let me be 1st.
San Miguel has a very well rated home that may be perfect for your mom. Also the biblioteca might be a great place for you to integrate as lots of opportunities from working with children with disabilities to the dual language newspaper Atencion. It is a very vibrant community with wonderful art and history background. It also rates very high as a secure place for women.


----------



## MissMiami

Welcome to the site. Many of us are doing the same as you,,dreaming & planning on our new life in Mexico-hopefully in the near future! I also live in Arkansas & moved here from Miami, small world huh? Wouldn't it be funny if we know some of the same people!!


----------



## Bryn

conklinwh said:


> Bryn, you will get a lot of suggestions so let me be 1st.
> San Miguel has a very well rated home that may be perfect for your mom. Also the biblioteca might be a great place for you to integrate as lots of opportunities from working with children with disabilities to the dual language newspaper Atencion. It is a very vibrant community with wonderful art and history background. It also rates very high as a secure place for women.


I've been looking at San Miguel. It sounds good. I am not sure if I can take out Mom from a good nursing home and bring her there. It might not be easy. Medicaid is paying for her care. Mom does have her own SS which is 1,100 US per month, not sure if it will be enough to cover the cost of nursing home for Alz's Disease in San Miguel, but I will look into it. I'd love to work with children with disabilities, but I'm retired... might volunteer, though. I love art! I was graphic art designer for years in Miami.


----------



## Bryn

MissMiami said:


> Welcome to the site. Many of us are doing the same as you,,dreaming & planning on our new life in Mexico-hopefully in the near future! I also live in Arkansas & moved here from Miami, small world huh? Wouldn't it be funny if we know some of the same people!!


Small world, indeed! From Miami to Arkansas now looking to move to Mexico! Thanks for the welcome, MissMiami


----------



## conklinwh

Bryn said:


> I've been looking at San Miguel. It sounds good. I am not sure if I can take out Mom from a good nursing home and bring her there. It might not be easy. Medicaid is paying for her care. Mom does have her own SS which is 1,100 US per month, not sure if it will be enough to cover the cost of nursing home for Alz's Disease in San Miguel, but I will look into it. I'd love to work with children with disabilities, but I'm retired... might volunteer, though. I love art! I was graphic art designer for years in Miami.


Bryn, I do understand. My mom is in a similar situation in Ohio and we really don't think the move itself would be good. There are certainly wonderful volunteer opportunities and you seem to have a great set of skills. Let me know if can help.


----------



## AlanMexicali

TundraGreen said:


> I agree completely with your final quote. I also think there are no absolutes, no single solution that works for everyone. For me gated communities are cut off from the aspect of life in Mexico that is most important to me: the ability to step out my front door and walk 20 meters to an abarrote, or one block to two panaderias and a complete mercado where I do all my shopping. I like many things about life in Mexico, but the freedom from the tyranny of a car is high on the list.


You are right about walking out the door and not being able to walk close to a store or even catch the bus. I have to walk in front of a 10 foot block wall for 1000 meters then walk along another 10 foot high block wall [large residencia, with electrified wires on top for about 1/4 mile along the entrance to the periferico which is elevated and then cross under to get to a blvd. that is mainly all large businesses and restaurants and clubs and on the other side a 8 foot wrought iron style steel fence for a park, which is nice to walk along. On the corner before I get to the underpass there is a shopping center with a Soriana Super and more restaurants and bars and a few other businesses. Once I leave the blvd. under the underpass the side streets all have large houses with walls or smaller residencias with walls and guarded entrances etc. About 3/4 of a mile from the underpass is a normal street that has the average stuff. My bus comes only once an hour unless I take one that goes a few miles further to the large mall about 1 1/4 miles from our residencia on the periferico. There is a huge park right on the other side the periferico but the entrance is 1/2 mile up the blvd. The closest mercado is in El Centro.


----------



## kwenninger

*living in la paz*

I'm a 63 year old businessman living in Seattle, and am investigating living part time in La Paz. Planning on visiting there in the next several months (was in Cabo San Lucas last year on vacation) to check it out. I won't be in the position to move for 3 years, so that gives me plently of time to explore the area and refine my Spanish. I was wondering if there are services like "Yukatan Expat Services" in La Paz....helping people find places to live and making things a bit easier when making the transisiton.
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## makaloco

Ken, there's a Yahoo Group called "La Paz Gringos" where people can post questions and get answers.
lapazgringos : La Paz Gringos
I don't know of any particular expat group that offers transition assistance such as you describe, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist. If you're planning to do business here, I know there's a foreign business owners group that meets regularly for discussions and presentations on local issues. But since I'm a lazy retiree, I don't have any details about it, sorry!


----------



## dip_miki

Good


----------



## Bryn

conklinwh said:


> Bryn, you will get a lot of suggestions so let me be 1st.
> San Miguel has a very well rated home that may be perfect for your mom. Also the biblioteca might be a great place for you to integrate as lots of opportunities from working with children with disabilities to the dual language newspaper Atencion. It is a very vibrant community with wonderful art and history background. It also rates very high as a secure place for women.


I'd love to travel to San Miguel to visit in time for Mexico's day of the dead celebration. When would this be this year in San Miguel? :clap2:


----------



## Bryn

conklinwh said:


> Bryn, you will get a lot of suggestions so let me be 1st.
> San Miguel has a very well rated home that may be perfect for your mom. Also the biblioteca might be a great place for you to integrate as lots of opportunities from working with children with disabilities to the dual language newspaper Atencion. It is a very vibrant community with wonderful art and history background. It also rates very high as a secure place for women.


Hi, it's me again. I'd love to travel to San Miguel to visit in time for Mexico's day of the dead celebration. When would this be this year in San Miguel? And is there either deaf Mexican or Expat speaking in sign language (deaf people or sign language interpreter)? I might be able to get my ex Mexican sister in law to come with me as she's Mexican and speaks Spanish, English and American Sign Language.

on edit: sorry for repeat post above. I didn't think it went through.


----------



## kwenninger

*thank you*

Thanks for your response - I'm looking forward to becoming a lazy/laid-back retiree myself - I'll check out the link you sent.
Enjoy the sunshine!
Ken


----------



## conklinwh

It actually extends over about a week with ancillary celebrations but officially 1 November is the Day of the Dead. A lot of other great times to visit like Semana Santa, Mexican Independence day 16 September among other. This weekend they are having the national finals to pick the young opera singer of the year and the music will be wonderful.
Actually rare if go more than a week without something with art openings almost daily.
Best way to track is the online Atencion and especially the Que Pasa? section which gives details for two weeks.


----------



## gaskrankinstation

Hello! I'm a 28 yr old currently in Monterrey. Before this, I lived in Berlin but I am originally from New Zealand. I've been here a few months but I have no social life and my Spanish is crap. My boyfriend goes to ITESM and I work from home (I'm a German-English translator). I really don't get out very much and it bothers me because it makes me more dependent than I would like!

I'm interested to hear from anyone also in Monterrey, or just anyone at all. Haha... *head desk*


----------



## FHBOY

gaskrankinstation said:


> Hello! I'm a 28 yr old currently in Monterrey. Before this, I lived in Berlin but I am originally from New Zealand. I've been here a few months but I have no social life and my Spanish is crap. My boyfriend goes to ITESM and I work from home (I'm a German-English translator). I really don't get out very much and it bothers me because it makes me more dependent than I would like!
> 
> I'm interested to hear from anyone also in Monterrey, or just anyone at all. Haha... *head desk*


Welcome, if nothing else you'll find people to write to you here. 

Question: as one whose business is language, I would think that learning Spanish would come easier to you than to a mono lingual person. Is it true?


----------



## Goyahkla

Hello,

My name is Jake. I currently attend the University of Wisconsin as both an art and film student. Lately I have been thinking of moving to Ciudad Del Carmen, Campeche either temporarily or permanently, to be with the girl I love. I would like work as an artist in cd del Carmen, by selling drawings/paintings there but also by having a gallery presence in the states. I also intend to work on screenplays and any other film projects I can get my hands on. As long as I have my art, and the girl of my dreams, I do not mind living modestly in Mexico.

As of this moment, I'm trying to raise enough money for me to fly there in early April while I'm on Spring Break. Then when I'm finished with the current semester, spend the summer there, and see what happens next 

Thank you,

Jake


----------



## gaskrankinstation

FHBOY said:


> Welcome, if nothing else you'll find people to write to you here.
> 
> Question: as one whose business is language, I would think that learning Spanish would come easier to you than to a mono lingual person. Is it true?


Thank you! 

It think it's true that being raised bilingually has given me a bit of a head start with Spanish. I learn best with a bit of tutoring though, as I tend to ask a lot of questions and I need someone to talk to. 

I tried to find some Spanish classes in Monterrey, but no luck. I've booked some more Skype lessons with NuLengua. Anyone else tried them?


----------



## canyankerocha

Im not in Monterrey but can sympathize. I've been in Mexico a year now and I find it's hard to establish a good social network without kids, office or even a dog park! Nice to chat with the coffee shop owner but not the same. I've moved my computer into a friends offices so i can work with a little camaraderie. Also started volunteering which really pushes my Spanish along. Good luck!


----------



## FHBOY

Goyahkla said:


> Hello, My name is Jake. I currently attend the University of Wisconsin as both an art and film student. ...Jake


Paraphrasing Horace Greeley, "Go south, young man, go south!" Look, at your young unattached age, if you've got the wherewithal to do it, go. You'll find a lot of info on this board on what, where, how and why. Use the search feature.

Oh, to be young again! Go for it, man. Go for it! You can always go back the Cheeseland, but if you don't take a shot now, you'll end up regretting it.

IT IS BETTER TO REGRET THE THINGS YOU'VE DONE RATHER THAN THE THINGS YOU HAVEN'T DONE!


----------



## omgirl03

Hi Newbie Expat wannabe. I have lived in India and Nepal for the last 3 years where I met my husband. We want to settle in San Miguel de Allende (I am a Poet and Painter). Since my husband is Nepali we first have to get his visa for Mexico in India at the consulate there. We will rent an apartment and immediately apply for an FM2. 
I love America, but realized how different I have become living overseas. Also, I go to the VA hospital for medical care--and Wow! did that become a nightmare while I was gone!
I speak some Spanish and intend to at least become conversational. Any advice or comments? I have a million questions--where to start?


----------



## conklinwh

Couple of things. 
-Not sure that going direct to inmigrante/FM2 is the right answer versus no inmigrante/FM3 although depending on timing this could be a mute point if the new visa info gets released before you get here.
-I personally think that San Miguel is a great 1st choice, especially if you have an artistic bent and it is a very easy transition.
-Working in Mexico is a whole different story as the government makes it tough. San Miguel basically has no industry other than tourism and art. Most people that want/need income sort of evolve into it but I wouldn't want to assume the requirement up front.
-Please ask specific questions. We have moved about 45 min away but are in fact off to San Miguel to run errands and meet people before the "outstanding young opera singers concert" at Teatro Peralta tonight.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The *moot* point is that the 'no inmigrante' and the 'inmigrante' (old FM3 & FM2) will soon merge into one more expensive visa; a 'tarjeta de residencia' with similar 'calidades'. We also hear that the income requirements for that visa will be higher than the present requirements. Let's hope that is just a rumor.


----------



## theladygeorge

RVGRINGO said:


> The *moot* point is that the 'no inmigrante' and the 'inmigrante' (old FM3 & FM2) will soon merge into one more expensive visa; a 'tarjeta de residencia' with similar 'calidades'. We also hear that the income requirements for that visa will be higher than the present requirements. Let's hope that is just a rumor.


Do you happen to know the current income requirement? Also do you know how long we need to stay stateside every 6 mo. (No visa).
Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO

In round figures; US dollars, the present income requirement is about $1250 per person per month. Dependents may get a 50% rate, but there are disadvantages to doing it that way.
You may depart, turn in your FMM and then return to Mexico on a fresh FMM; for now. They can deny that privilege for those who may be deemed less than 'desireable'. There are no 'rules' for that.


----------



## El Blanco Sol

gaskrankinstation said:


> Hello! I'm a 28 yr old currently in Monterrey. Before this, I lived in Berlin but I am originally from New Zealand. I've been here a few months but I have no social life and my Spanish is crap. My boyfriend goes to ITESM and I work from home (I'm a German-English translator). I really don't get out very much and it bothers me because it makes me more dependent than I would like!
> 
> I'm interested to hear from anyone also in Monterrey, or just anyone at all. Haha... *head desk*


I moved to Saltillo over a year ago and can certainly sympathize with your blight. My Spanish was crap, very little social life, and, Lord knows, I love to talk and socialize. I hired a private tutor at a very reasonable rate (my Spanish has improved immensely) and in the process we started a "practice your English" discussion group which, though small but growing, has attracted a wide range of interesting people. This has led to a much improved social life as I am now invited to fiestas or other social gatherings by these people. It has had a snowballing effect as I'm meeting other people at these events and establishing a new social base. Hope this helps.


----------



## surfrider

FHBOY said:


> Paraphrasing Horace Greeley, "Go south, young man, go south!" Look, at your young unattached age, if you've got the wherewithal to do it, go. You'll find a lot of info on this board on what, where, how and why. Use the search feature.
> 
> Oh, to be young again! Go for it, man. Go for it! You can always go back the Cheeseland, but if you don't take a shot now, you'll end up regretting it.
> 
> IT IS BETTER TO REGRET THE THINGS YOU'VE DONE RATHER THAN THE THINGS YOU HAVEN'T DONE!


FHBOY love your thoughts - I agree completely, if there is a door open - walk through you can always back out but you will never know what is in the room if you do not enter. GO AND GO WITH SPIRIT, if you need to go back --its not a big thing. I remember sitting around with a bunch of ladies talking about things that they had wanted to do and when it came to my turn to express my thoughts on that - I found that I truly had done everything I wanted to do, so then I had to think up new adventures and here I am living in Mexico and loving it.
FHBOY is right GO FOR IT, MAN-WITH GUSTO.


----------



## omgirl03

conklinwh said:


> Couple of things.
> -Not sure that going direct to inmigrante/FM2 is the right answer versus no inmigrante/FM3 although depending on timing this could be a mute point if the new visa info gets released before you get here.
> -I personally think that San Miguel is a great 1st choice, especially if you have an artistic bent and it is a very easy transition.
> -Working in Mexico is a whole different story as the government makes it tough. San Miguel basically has no industry other than tourism and art. Most people that want/need income sort of evolve into it but I wouldn't want to assume the requirement up front.
> -Please ask specific questions. We have moved about 45 min away but are in fact off to San Miguel to run errands and meet people before the "outstanding young opera singers concert" at Teatro Peralta tonight.


Thanks Conklinwh! My husband and I are going for the long term with a possibility of buying a home later. I retired medically from my career and my husband is still young also. He has a family (Mom) in Nepal he has to help support. And he would be interested in working toward a passport. We won't really be country hopping.
Is it really that hard to work for an enterprising person? I will keep checking for more info on the visas. :juggle:


----------



## Merida Yucatan

*San Miguel de Allende*



omgirl03 said:


> Hi Newbie Expat wannabe. I have lived in India and Nepal for the last 3 years where I met my husband. We want to settle in San Miguel de Allende (I am a Poet and Painter). Since my husband is Nepali we first have to get his visa for Mexico in India at the consulate there. We will rent an apartment and immediately apply for an FM2.
> I love America, but realized how different I have become living overseas. Also, I go to the VA hospital for medical care--and Wow! did that become a nightmare while I was gone!
> I speak some Spanish and intend to at least become conversational. Any advice or comments? I have a million questions--where to start?


People who can afford San Miguel de Allende tend to love it !


----------



## conklinwh

The concept of San Miguel being this expensive enclave is baloney. You can spend a lot if you want to but you can also live very well on pretty little. We have friends that basically live from one end of the spectrum to another.


----------



## omgirl03

Thank You! Thats what I thought.


----------



## unruly

*Moving to Monterrey*

Hello all

My name is Clint and I am from Vancouver Canada. I will be coming to live in Monterrey in April of this year. I have lived in and out of China for the past 3 years and now am excited to come to Mexico.

I have been to Monterrey many times. I love the city and people. Although everyone I know say's I am crazy going there due to the viloence, I find that many US cities are far more viloent and dangerous then Monterrey. 

My background is in the music business having toured many countries over the past 30 + years as a lighting and set designer. I am now and have been involved in LED lighting technology and energy managemnet for the past 10 years. 

I look forward to coming back to Mexico and helping the cities and people rid themselves of the dangerous Compact Flourescent lamps and other existing high consumption lighting.

I would really enjoy hearing from others in Monterrey

Thanks 
Clint


----------



## gaskrankinstation

unruly said:


> Hello all
> 
> My name is Clint and I am from Vancouver Canada. I will be coming to live in Monterrey in April of this year. I have lived in and out of China for the past 3 years and now am excited to come to Mexico.
> 
> I have been to Monterrey many times. I love the city and people. Although everyone I know say's I am crazy going there due to the viloence, I find that many US cities are far more viloent and dangerous then Monterrey.
> 
> My background is in the music business having toured many countries over the past 30 + years as a lighting and set designer. I am now and have been involved in LED lighting technology and energy managemnet for the past 10 years.
> 
> I look forward to coming back to Mexico and helping the cities and people rid themselves of the dangerous Compact Flourescent lamps and other existing high consumption lighting.
> 
> I would really enjoy hearing from others in Monterrey
> 
> Thanks
> Clint


Hello! I'm in Monterrey as well (my "intro" post is on the bottom of page 81). Needless to say, I'd be interested in meeting up for a coffee or something when you get here. Hows your Spanish?

Martina


----------



## mickisue1

Hi.

I'm currently in the US. I live in MN, and, after lots of thinking about the pros/cons of relocating to different countries, I THINK I've settled on MX for a lot of reasons.

We're thinking about the Lake Chapala area, but want to spend at least a few weeks at a time there, to get the feeling of what it's like to live there, not just visit.

I have tons of questions, but since the move wouldn't be for at least another couple years, I guess we can take them a little at a time, can't we?

I own a nutrition club here in the US--(I've been an Herbalife distributor for nearly 11 years)--and will probably want to start a similar enterprise in MX. The good thing is that my company has done business in MX for over 20 years. The challenge is for me to get my Spanish to the level where I can function in navigating the rules.

At the moment, because I have an offspring in Italy, my Italian is better than my Spanish. But with kids located all over the world, MX is actually one of the more centrally located spots for retirement!

I've looked at several expat forums, and this seems to be a good blend of information, good will and activity. There are some where the resident troll delights in stirring the pot, and others where the most recent post was 3 months ago. 

Thank you for being here!


----------



## mickisue1

Hi.

I'm currently in the US. I live in MN, and, after lots of thinking about the pros/cons of relocating to different countries, I THINK I've settled on MX for a lot of reasons.

We're thinking about the Lake Chapala area, but want to spend at least a few weeks at a time there, to get the feeling of what it's like to live there, not just visit.

I have tons of questions, but since the move wouldn't be for at least another couple years, I guess we can take them a little at a time, can't we?

I own a nutrition club here in the US--(I've been an Herbalife distributor for nearly 11 years)--and will probably want to start a similar enterprise in MX. The good thing is that my company has done business in MX for over 20 years. The challenge is for me to get my Spanish to the level where I can function in navigating the rules.

At the moment, because I have an offspring in Italy, my Italian is better than my Spanish. But with kids located all over the world, MX is actually one of the more centrally located spots for retirement!

I've looked at several expat forums, and this seems to be a good blend of information, good will and activity. There are some where the resident troll delights in stirring the pot, and others where the most recent post was 3 months ago. 

Thank you for being here!


----------



## RVGRINGO

DANGER! On your first visit, you may be trapped and unable to leave, so plan ahead. Folks have been know to arrive and call home to have family dispose of everything just so they wouldn't have to return. That's how 'dangerous' some parts of Mexico can be.
With a knowledge of Italian, you'll have no trouble with Spanish; other than some confusion. Native Italian speakers get fluent really quickly.
There are some very, very poor people here and some of them have Herbalife signs in their windows. Don't plan on making a living with it. Frankly, I wouldn't bother trying as an expat. You would need INM permission to work on your visa and your required accountant would make more than you, but you would have to pay him his monthly fee anyway; until he forgets a filing and you get to pay the fines on top of the fees. Plan on it happening.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Herbal Life*



RVGRINGO said:


> DANGER! On your first visit, you may be trapped and unable to leave, so plan ahead. Folks have been know to arrive and call home to have family dispose of everything just so they wouldn't have to return. That's how 'dangerous' some parts of Mexico can be.
> With a knowledge of Italian, you'll have no trouble with Spanish; other than some confusion. Native Italian speakers get fluent really quickly.
> There are some very, very poor people here and some of them have Herbalife signs in their windows. Don't plan on making a living with it. Frankly, I wouldn't bother trying as an expat. You would need INM permission to work on your visa and your required accountant would make more than you, but you would have to pay him his monthly fee anyway; until he forgets a filing and you get to pay the fines on top of the fees. Plan on it happening.


Don't forget Herbalife is a multi level marketing system where the more distributors under you the more you make. A well seasoned rep. can do well money wise and I see that they are all over SLP and even my wife's parents buy one product of their's regularly. Avon, Mary Kay and Tupperware, cheaper here than in the US [Tupperware] , is also here. I ordered Tupperware from the ladies at work in San Diego that lived in TJ for myself and my friends to save money.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> DANGER! You would need INM permission to work on your visa and your required accountant would make more than you, but you would have to pay him his monthly fee anyway; until he forgets a filing and you get to pay the fines on top of the fees. Plan on it happening.


Of course, you would need to get permission from INM to work, which can be a bit of a hassle. However, using an accountant need not be a problem. I pay mine a flat $200 a month, and he sends me the figures I need to go to the bank and pay my monthly taxes myself. A couple of times I paid them a little late, but all that happened was that I got a gentle reminder in the mail to please pay my taxes and was offered assistance to help me do so.


----------



## mickisue1

Isla Verde said:


> Of course, you would need to get permission from INM to work, which can be a bit of a hassle. However, using an accountant need not be a problem. I pay mine a flat $200 a month, and he sends me the figures I need to go to the bank and pay my monthly taxes myself. A couple of times I paid them a little late, but all that happened was that I got a gentle reminder in the mail to please pay my taxes and was offered assistance to help me do so.


Network marketing is a strange animal, certainly.

You have to learn to take care of your customers, take care of your distributors, teach THEM to take care of THEIR customers, and teach them how to teach and take care of their distributors, in order to make it.

WHEW.

Luckily, some of us find it rewarding, psychologically, because it nearly always is psychologically rewarding before it's financially so!

That said, I wouldn't go back to working in a hospital or an insurance company (I'm an RN) in a million years.

I know there will be hoops, but, really? The licenses, taxes and rent here in the US for a nutrition club far exceed $200 a month. 

Is that pesos $, or USD $, BTW?

If pesos, it's ridiculously cheap, compared to paying $1.50 (US) per square foot per month for a place to feed people good food and caring. And that's outside of the expensive areas.


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> Network marketing is a strange animal, certainly.
> 
> You have to learn to take care of your customers, take care of your distributors, teach THEM to take care of THEIR customers, and teach them how to teach and take care of their distributors, in order to make it.
> 
> WHEW.
> 
> Luckily, some of us find it rewarding, psychologically, because it nearly always is psychologically rewarding before it's financially so!
> 
> That said, I wouldn't go back to working in a hospital or an insurance company (I'm an RN) in a million years.
> 
> I know there will be hoops, but, really? The licenses, taxes and rent here in the US for a nutrition club far exceed $200 a month.
> 
> Is that pesos $, or USD $, BTW?
> 
> If pesos, it's ridiculously cheap, compared to paying $1.50 (US) per square foot per month for a place to feed people good food and caring. And that's outside of the expensive areas.


I don't work in network marketing. I teach English classes privately, mostly in my home, so apart from paying for my residence visa every year and my taxes every month, my only expenses related to my job are the 200 *pesos I pay my accountant every month and the taxes themselves, which vary according to the income I declare, usually from $200 to $400 (please keep in mind that's pesos).*


----------



## mickisue1

Isla Verde said:


> I don't work in network marketing. I teach English classes privately, mostly in my home, so apart from paying for my residence visa every year and my taxes every month, my only expenses related to my job are the 200 *pesos I pay my accountant every month and the taxes themselves, which vary according to the income I declare, usually from $200 to $400 (please keep in mind that's pesos).*


*

Two hundred PESOS?

May I kiss you?

I pay more in sales tax for the products, which I then have to charge my customers, of course.*


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> Two hundred PESOS?
> 
> May I kiss you?
> 
> I pay more in sales tax for the products, which I then have to charge my customers, of course.


I should also have mentioned that I only teach a few hours a week since most of my income comes from two small pensions I get from the US. If I worked more hours, I would, of course, pay more in taxes (which come to around 25% of my gross pay) though my accountant wouldn't charge me any more than he does now.


----------



## chickasawforever53

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hello, I live in Northern,CA. Long ago I lived and worked in Mexico. Since, I have been working in the states as an RN, and now I want to live the rest of my life in Mexico. I love it! Sincerely Chickasawforever53


----------



## chickasawforever53

Hello, I live in Northern,CA. Long ago I lived and worked in Mexico. Since, I have been working in the states as an RN, and now I want to live the rest of my life in Mexico. I love it! Sincerely Chickasawforever53[/QUOTE]


----------



## wswhiting

*Moving to Baja*

Hi,

My wife and I are considering a move to Baja. We have a 37' 5th wheel and I am wondering about hauling such a large RV down to Baja. Are there any concerns I need to be aware of?

I am also considering learning Spanish and was wondering about the Fluenz software. Has anyone used it? Is being fluent in the language a huge plus? I would assume it is.

I also have a pedicab business here in the U.S. I would like to bring these bicycle taxis with me and employ locals to drive them. A big tourist trade is ideal for this busienss. i understand there are some in Cabo. What locations would be good and what am I looking at legally?

Thanks for your help!

Wayne


----------



## Mexicodrifter

Hey Mickisur1, Welcome Aboard. Thanks for saying nice things about us and the forum. We are not all alike but mostly we live and let live. We have lots of good comminications and pass on inforamtion at the speed of light.
Take your time to get to know Mexico. I have been in nealry all the states and have my favorites. I live in my least favorite, but am with my most favorite wife.
Mexico is as diverse in its communities as it is climate. High cool mountains to hot humid seashores and everything in between. Don´t make up your mind until you fall in love with some wonderful pueblo that takes your breath away. Fall in love first and then move.
Look forward to you joining in withus.


----------



## FHBOY

chickasawforever53 said:


> Hello, I live in Northern,CA. Long ago I lived and worked in Mexico. Since, I have been working in the states as an RN, and now I want to live the rest of my life in Mexico. I love it! Sincerely Chickasawforever53


[/QUOTE]

Go for it, at least you speak the language - if it is your dream - pursue it, don't lose it. If you reach for the moon and miss, you can still come up with some stars.


----------



## sandyribeaches

*sandyribeaches*

Hi Everyone!
I am from the US and was born and raised in Rhode Island. This is a wonderful state with beautiful beaches! I had a wonderful career in sales in electrical distribution. Unfortunately, my health started to deteriorate and I could no longer do the 18 hour days. Now that I have been "forced" into a slower paced life - I love it! I still work part-time, but I am not looking for a new career. What I am interested in is learning more about moving to a coastal region in Mexico. I am on a 5 year "planning" plan, so I do not have to rush. But I am interested in hearing from others about how they made the move!
I spent several months in Mexico several years ago, just traveling around. I based myself in Guadalajara and traveled to Mexico City, Puerto Vallarta (totally undeveloped at that time and gorgeous), Acapulco and everywhere in between. It was all beautiful.
Now, I am looking for a coastal area that does not have high rise hotels on the beach and I also will need to be within a reasonable amount of time to a medical facility. I will probably have to get a part time job as I am now on disability, however I have read many articles that tell me I can live a very comfortable life in Mexico on my disability pay.
So, looking for suggestions for places to live that I can research - have you found yours? 
I apologize for being long winded, but I have been ill for 3 days and I am totally stir crazy!


----------



## FHBOY

sandyribeaches said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I am from the US and was born and raised in Rhode Island...I apologize for being long winded, but I have been ill for 3 days and I am totally stir crazy!


As you will learn apologies for being long winded aren't necessary, many of us are (I'm guilty). Anyway, welcome. By joining our group here you have opened up a world of useful and useless information about Mexico. Use the SEARCH feature to find stuff we've already posted and go ahead and ask.

Are you sure you want the coast? The humidity you've experience in RI may not have prepared you for the rainy season humidity. We personally are moving to Lake Chapala in January because as much as we love the ocean, the humidity is unreal. Check out the comments here on the Forum

You will also find a lot of info on income requirements, visa and such and I wouldn't worry about health care, Mexico is far from the third world and has many excellent hospitals, universities, not to mention individual doctors, I am told, are there. Oh, and PV - lots of new condos, from the Marina to Centro, Romantic Zone pretty much the same, it is not Miami Beach, but it is far from virgin. Try north of it or south of it, maybe more virgin.

KIT.


----------



## mickisue1

+1

If you are thinking of living on the coast, I would recommend spending a couple weeks there in July.

I know MN mid-summer heat/humidity when it's in the 90's.

Raise the temperature by 10 or so degrees, and I don't consider that fun.


----------



## sandyribeaches

*Thanks FHBOY*



FHBOY said:


> As you will learn apologies for being long winded aren't necessary, many of us are (I'm guilty). Anyway, welcome. By joining our group here you have opened up a world of useful and useless information about Mexico. Use the SEARCH feature to find stuff we've already posted and go ahead and ask.
> 
> Are you sure you want the coast? The humidity you've experience in RI may not have prepared you for the rainy season humidity. We personally are moving to Lake Chapala in January because as much as we love the ocean, the humidity is unreal. Check out the comments here on the Forum
> 
> You will also find a lot of info on income requirements, visa and such and I wouldn't worry about health care, Mexico is far from the third world and has many excellent hospitals, universities, not to mention individual doctors, I am told, are there. Oh, and PV - lots of new condos, from the Marina to Centro, Romantic Zone pretty much the same, it is not Miami Beach, but it is far from virgin. Try north of it or south of it, maybe more virgin.
> 
> KIT.


Thanks for the great information and where to get more information. 
I am not generally fond of humidity, but in RI we have MANY days in the summer that are so humid that public transportation is free on those days! Not saying it is apples to apples. I also do Bikram Yoga, also known as Hot Yoga. It is a 1-1/2 hour class in a room heated to 105 degrees. I do this almost everyday. Am I coming even remotely close to the summer humidity on the Mexico coastline? Or am I kidding myself?
I will start to use the search button and see what info you all have already discussed. Thanks for the insight on possible locations and your view of the medical world.
Love your quote!
SandyRIBeaches


----------



## terrybahena

sandyribeaches said:


> Thanks for the great information and where to get more information.
> I am not generally fond of humidity, but in RI we have MANY days in the summer that are so humid that public transportation is free on those days! Not saying it is apples to apples. I also do Bikram Yoga, also known as Hot Yoga. It is a 1-1/2 hour class in a room heated to 105 degrees. I do this almost everyday. Am I coming even remotely close to the summer humidity on the Mexico coastline? Or am I kidding myself?
> I will start to use the search button and see what info you all have already discussed. Thanks for the insight on possible locations and your view of the medical world.
> Love your quote!
> SandyRIBeaches


Sorry- I sent this to the wrong person! I'll repost to her.
HI! I don't know how to private message on this board but I live in Petaluma & I have a sister in Forestville! We are moving to Mexico in June. Maybe we could email or talk sometime if you'd like. Terry


----------



## terrybahena

chickasawforever53 said:


> Hello, I live in Northern,CA. Long ago I lived and worked in Mexico. Since, I have been working in the states as an RN, and now I want to live the rest of my life in Mexico. I love it! Sincerely Chickasawforever53


[/QUOTE]

HI! I don't know how to private message on this board but I live in Petaluma & I have a sister in Forestville! We are moving to Mexico in June. Maybe we could email or talk sometime if you'd like. Terri


----------



## sandyribeaches

HI! I don't know how to private message on this board but I live in Petaluma & I have a sister in Forestville! We are moving to Mexico in June. Maybe we could email or talk sometime if you'd like. Terri[/QUOTE]

Awesome! Where are you moving to in Mexico? Mountains? Beaches? 
June is around the corner - seriously, how long have you guys planned for this move?


----------



## terrybahena

sandyribeaches said:


> HI! I don't know how to private message on this board but I live in Petaluma & I have a sister in Forestville! We are moving to Mexico in June. Maybe we could email or talk sometime if you'd like. Terri


Awesome! Where are you moving to in Mexico? Mountains? Beaches? 
June is around the corner - seriously, how long have you guys planned for this move?[/QUOTE]

The beach in Guerrero, couple hours drive south of Acapulco. It's been a dream for years, a plan for almost 3 years, and into serious action last Sept after my mom died; I didn't feel like I could leave her and thought she had years left, but she decided she was tired (ready to go). I quit my job in Dec and we have been sorting thru things, planning, visiting Mexico and now the time is almost here. I'm beyond excited!:clap2:


----------



## phyllisinMichigan

*moving*



terrybahena said:


> Awesome! Where are you moving to in Mexico? Mountains? Beaches?
> June is around the corner - seriously, how long have you guys planned for this move?


The beach in Guerrero, couple hours drive south of Acapulco. It's been a dream for years, a plan for almost 3 years, and into serious action last Sept after my mom died; I didn't feel like I could leave her and thought she had years left, but she decided she was tired (ready to go). I quit my job in Dec and we have been sorting thru things, planning, visiting Mexico and now the time is almost here. I'm beyond excited!:clap2:[/QUOTE]

I know just how you are feeling. I am also planning the big move in June. Beyond excited sums it up. Good luck.


----------



## AdinaFromBC

*Moving to Augascalientes March 30th!*

Hi everyone, 

What a great forum this is. I'm so happy I found it. I'm Adina, I'm moving from Victoria, BC Canada to Aguascalientes. I'm excited and a little nervous at the same time. I don't speak Spanish, very little, enough to say please, thank you and where's the bano.  I'm hoping to meet other people on here who also live in Aguascalientes so we can get together socially.

See you in Mexico in a few weeks! :clap2:


----------



## TundraGreen

AdinaFromBC said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> What a great forum this is. I'm so happy I found it. I'm Adina, I'm moving from Victoria, BC Canada to Aguascalientes. I'm excited and a little nervous at the same time. I don't speak Spanish, very little, enough to say please, thank you and where's the bano.  I'm hoping to meet other people on here who also live in Aguascalientes so we can get together socially.
> 
> See you in Mexico in a few weeks! :clap2:


Welcome to the forum and, soon, to Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You'll get past the 'baño' pretty fast, if you avoid other expats.


----------



## AdinaFromBC

RVGRINGO said:


> You'll get past the 'baño' pretty fast, if you avoid other expats.


My boyfriend is Mexican, he said he's only going to talk to me in Spanish from now on and I'll be forced to learn the language. Could be interesting.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Ask him to avoid all slang and 'modismos' to get you started on the right foot (speaking of 'modismos').


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> Ask him to avoid all slang and 'modismos' to get you started on the right foot (speaking of 'modismos').


According to a friend of mine with a Mexican boy friend (now husband), when you are able to fight in Spanish you will know you have mastered the language.


----------



## carlos j

*new to the forum*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.


Hi to everyone, I'm a retiree dreaming about the possibility of relocating to Merida perhaps within the next 12-18 months depending on the real state market in NJ since we have the house listed.I've been reading about in this and other forums for the last year or so however, still undecided. My wife and I are coming to Merida in april for a week to get some idea of what to expect.We have seeing many areas of Quintana Roo like Playa, Tulum,Puerto Morelos, Valladolid, Coba but never been in Merida. We are fluent in spanish and the weather shouldn't be an issue.Any ideas of where to start and what to do during our stay? has anyone used Yucatan Expatriate Services(YES). Your input will be appreciated.Thank you all in advance!,Carlos.


----------



## mickisue1

TundraGreen said:


> According to a friend of mine with a Mexican boy friend (now husband), when you are able to fight in Spanish you will know you have mastered the language.


My DD teaches English, and does translation, in Italy.

Her fiancé's English improved greatly, when she told him he had to watch any CSI shows without the Italian subtitles.

The other thing that helps, and that your BF can help you with, is to have you answer questions from other people in Spanish. 

When you're tired at the end of a day, trying to think well enough in a foreign language to put together a simple answer really stretches your ability.


----------



## makaloco

Speaking of foreign languages, what's a DD?
I understand BF and even CSI, but DD has me perplexified. 

Edit: Never mind, answered in another thread, thanks!


----------



## mickisue1

makaloco said:


> Speaking of foreign languages, what's a DD?
> I understand BF and even CSI, but DD has me perplexified.
> 
> Edit: Never mind, answered in another thread, thanks!


Oh, dear.

My acronyms really are NOT universal, as I had thought!


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> Oh, dear.
> 
> My acronyms really are NOT universal, as I had thought!


Maybe it has to do with generational differences.


----------



## AdinaFromBC

mickisue1 said:


> My DD teaches English, and does translation, in Italy.
> 
> Her fiancé's English improved greatly, when she told him he had to watch any CSI shows without the Italian subtitles.
> 
> The other thing that helps, and that your BF can help you with, is to have you answer questions from other people in Spanish.
> 
> When you're tired at the end of a day, trying to think well enough in a foreign language to put together a simple answer really stretches your ability.


I wonder if watching shows in English with Spanish subtitles will help too?


----------



## Isla Verde

AdinaFromBC said:


> I wonder if watching shows in English with Spanish subtitles will help too?


Once you have a pretty good grasp of Spanish, even better would be watching Spanish-language shows and movies with Spanish subtitles.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Sometimes, the people doing the subtitles are functionally illiterate, causing some really misleading subtitles; sometimes just funny errors where 'Harry' becomes 'hairy', etc.
As for the acronym usage: It is definitely a generational thing and not appreciated when the 'original' hasn't preceded its use. Also, it doesn't translate to non-native speakers, who are having to translate, as it is. If one can't use proper grammar, capitalization, syntax and whole words, it seems to me that there is little concern or respect for the reader. Proper English hasn't been taught for a generation or two, so it is understandable, but not forgiven. Readers of books seldom do it. Readers of 'social media' catch the disability and it is contagious. So, preview your posts, if you aren't confident that others will read and understand exactly what you intend. Class dismissed!


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> Sometimes, the people doing the subtitles are functionally illiterate, causing some really misleading subtitles; sometimes just funny errors where 'Harry' becomes 'hairy', etc.
> As for the acronym usage: It is definitely a generational thing and not appreciated when the 'original' hasn't preceded its use. Also, it doesn't translate to non-native speakers, who are having to translate, as it is. If one can't use proper grammar, capitalization, syntax and whole words, it seems to me that there is little concern or respect for the reader. Proper English hasn't been taught for a generation or two, so it is understandable, but not forgiven. Readers of books seldom do it. Readers of 'social media' catch the disability and it is contagious. So, preview your posts, if you aren't confident that others will read and understand exactly what you intend. Class dismissed!


Furthermore, the Forum rules prohibit using texting abbreviations, although I don't like to enforce that rule too heavily.


----------



## FHBOY

TundraGreen said:


> Furthermore, the Forum rules prohibit using texting abbreviations, although I don't like to enforce that rule too heavily.


Tun:
As the participants get younger, the new lingo is going to appear, it is just Darwinian. When it gets out of control, then it is a problem, but as long as even all us "old'uns" can decipher it, no problema, baby. I mean, DD, was tough - but I got it eventually. [on here, unlike other less civil blogs, those who use it explain it]


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> Tun:
> As the participants get younger, the new lingo is going to appear, it is just Darwinian. When it gets out of control, then it is a problem, but as long as even all us "old'uns" can decipher it, no problema, baby. I mean, DD, was tough - but I got it eventually. [on here, unlike other less civil blogs, those who use it explain it]


So what is DD? I think I figured out most of the others.


----------



## carlos j

Hello to everyone, my name is Carlos. I'm a new retiree considering to relocate to Merida from NJ(USA) hopefully within the next 12-18 months God willing. My wife and I are spending a week there in april hoping to get a preliminary idea or have a feeling for the city.We have visited some parts of Yucatan(Valladolid,Puerto Morelos,Playa,Tulum,Coba) but Merida. We would like to have an idea of where to start or what to do so,we can get the most of our short visit. For instance, what neighborhoods we should be looking at?should we hire a particular service, real state agents,etc?We are fluent in spanish and weather(heat/humidity) should not be an issue. I've read a lot about burglaries in the beachtown of Progreso. Any other beach towns to consider? or the colonial site is the best bet? looking forward for your answers,thank you all! Carlos.


----------



## mickisue1

TundraGreen said:


> So what is DD? I think I figured out most of the others.


Dear Daughter.

And I think that I'm flattered by all the generational comments, folks.

I'm 61.

I have, however, been participating, in one fashion or another, in online communities since 1998. 

The family oriented acronyms were learned on a sub-section of the now deceased Table Talk on Salon.com, but, truthfully, I've seen them many places. 

I WILL be more careful, RV et al!


----------



## surfrider

Funny, but because of my background - DD means Department of Disabilities. For every state in the United States Social System DD would be used and understood. 
Guess different meanings for the same acronym comes from different social/cultural backgrounds. Therefor, it is understandable that the use of any type of non-descriptive language should be avoided.


----------



## Susanna17

Hi Will:
I am new to this forum. I am seeking employment information for San Miguel Allende and finding it difficult. I plan to move from North Carolina to San Miguel Allende with my fiance in late November 2012. We are looking to stay 6 months to 1 year. He was born and raised in San Miguel but has not been home in over 10 years. About me....I sold real estate most of my adult life, woked for awhile in social services, offcie professional, with a Bachelor of Arts Degree from Penn State. We are seeking any type of work - from housekeeping - will consider us a couple to live on a property as caretakers or bed & breakfast caretakers , a professional job in real estate or social services, hotel, motel industry, we are flexible. We both are hard workers typically working a 50 hour work week. I just can't find any decent web sites advertising for jobs in San Miguel Allende. Do you know where and what I need to do? It sure would be nice to have some idea of the job types avaiable before I actually make the move in November and to try and set some potential interviews. Any web sites you can provide for information will be greatly appreciated. Thank you. Susanna17


----------



## TundraGreen

Susanna17 said:


> Hi Will:
> I am new to this forum. I am seeking employment information for San Miguel Allende and finding it difficult. I plan to move from North Carolina to San Miguel Allende with my fiance in late November 2012. We are looking to stay 6 months to 1 year. He was born and raised in San Miguel but has not been home in over 10 years. About me....I sold real estate most of my adult life, woked for awhile in social services, offcie professional, with a Bachelor of Arts Degree from Penn State. We are seeking any type of work - from housekeeping - will consider us a couple to live on a property as caretakers or bed & breakfast caretakers , a professional job in real estate or social services, hotel, motel industry, we are flexible. We both are hard workers typically working a 50 hour work week. I just can't find any decent web sites advertising for jobs in San Miguel Allende. Do you know where and what I need to do? It sure would be nice to have some idea of the job types avaiable before I actually make the move in November and to try and set some potential interviews. Any web sites you can provide for information will be greatly appreciated. Thank you. Susanna17


I think you will find it difficult. Is your fiancé a Mexican citizen? How is your spanish? You will need a visa with permission to work. In order to qualify for that you will need to have a job. There are lots of Mexicans willing and able to do the type of jobs you list, often for minuscule wages by US standards. Those jobs are more likely to be advertised by word of mouth or with a sign posted in a doorway, than on the web.


----------



## carmen9989

*I am new*

Hello , I am Carmen Wills and a newbie, i am here to share some of my teeth problem. I hopw we can have a nice time together.


----------



## Isla Verde

carmen9989 said:


> Hello , I am Carmen Wills and a newbie, i am here to share some of my teeth problem. I hopw we can have a nice time together.


This isn't a dental forum, Carmen. It's for people planning to move to Mexico.


----------



## Susanna17

*Finding work in San Miguel Allende*

Tundragreen: My fiance is Mexican citizen - yes. He still has lots of family in San Miguel Allende. My Spanish is limited - I know very little. I do plan on applying for a work Visa....any info on how to do this is appreciated. I guess that I am just surprised that I can't seem to find any employment web sites listing professional jobs in San Miguel. Roberto tells me that the inner part of the city is mostly American anyhow - and I just figured that there ought to be some sort of web site to investigate and apply for jobs. Perhaps I am too naive? I am not afraid of manual labor - currently I work for the State Employment Security as unemploymnet claims processer but I have supplemented my income by housekeeping jobs on the week-ends and I am not oppossed to waitressing. I would prefer a professional job but will consider anything. Even the San Miguel Chamber of Commerce has nothing offered for employment information. Where should I search for opportunities? I apprecte your quick reply. Thank you - Susanna17


----------



## brendaycruz

Susanna17 said:


> Tundragreen: My fiance is Mexican citizen - yes. He still has lots of family in San Miguel Allende. My Spanish is limited - I know very little. I do plan on applying for a work Visa....any info on how to do this is appreciated. I guess that I am just surprised that I can't seem to find any employment web sites listing professional jobs in San Miguel. Roberto tells me that the inner part of the city is mostly American anyhow - and I just figured that there ought to be some sort of web site to investigate and apply for jobs. Perhaps I am too naive? I am not afraid of manual labor - currently I work for the State Employment Security as unemploymnet claims processer but I have supplemented my income by housekeeping jobs on the week-ends and I am not oppossed to waitressing. I would prefer a professional job but will consider anything. Even the San Miguel Chamber of Commerce has nothing offered for employment information. Where should I search for opportunities? I apprecte your quick reply. Thank you - Susanna17


Your fiance should know what the wages are like in Mexico. A 6 day week for someone who knows a trade, about 1600 pesos. If you learn spanish, maybe a small english/spanish group in the bario, but I would not expect to receive much money. A small store out of the front of your home, or some special food that you can sell. [no permit needed]


----------



## Susanna17

*Work in San Miguel Allende*

I guess maybe I am naive but when I view website of Americans that have moved to San Miguel Allende - especialy I see many real estate agents working in San Miguel - selling real estate that are Americans that have moved there- how did they become established there? I mean basically I am just looking to find out if there is a "classified" website or online newspaper with employment of help wanted ads for work. The inner city of San Miguel,, my finace tells me is full of Americans and I find it hard to believe that every American moved there with no job or any prospect in mind before arriving there.

Yes, of course my fiance knows the wages there - he was born and raised there. I am just looking at the "American" side of trying to relocate there in a professional job. I basically was just trying to find web sites if for any major companies hiring - major motel chains, bed & breakfast, anything in human resources or social services. Surely, you don't expect me to hang a sign on a doorway and sell doughnuts on the street. 

I see professional companies there in San Miguel but I just can't seem to locate classified advertising for work. But yes, my fiance is well aware of the income and jobs available for himself in his home town ....I am looking for myself.


----------



## Isla Verde

Susanna17 said:


> I guess maybe I am naive but when I view website of Americans that have moved to San Miguel Allende - especialy I see many real estate agents working in San Miguel - selling real estate that are Americans that have moved there- how did they become established there? I mean basically I am just looking to find out if there is a "classified" website or online newspaper with employment of help wanted ads for work. The inner city of San Miguel,, my finace tells me is full of Americans and I find it hard to believe that every American moved there with no job or any prospect in mind before arriving there.
> 
> Yes, of course my fiance knows the wages there - he was born and raised there. I am just looking at the "American" side of trying to relocate there in a professional job. I basically was just trying to find web sites if for any major companies hiring - major motel chains, bed & breakfast, anything in human resources or social services. Surely, you don't expect me to hang a sign on a doorway and sell doughnuts on the street.
> 
> I see professional companies there in San Miguel but I just can't seem to locate classified advertising for work. But yes, my fiance is well aware of the income and jobs available for himself in his home town ....I am looking for myself.


I don't live in San Miguel, but I'll bet that most of the Americans living are retirees, living off their pensions rather than younger people like you who need to work for a living. I don't quite understand what you mean by "the 'American' side of trying to relocate there in a professional job". If you found a professional job in San Miguel, you would still be working in Mexico and would earn Mexico-style wages, which would mean nothing like what you'd expect to earn in a similar position in the States. In any event, I think you'll have to wait till you're on the ground in San Miguel to start looking for work. And the best way to do that is through personal contacts. Perhaps his family can help you with that.


----------



## Susanna17

Thank you for at least telling me that - I can do that - I am a skilled person with over 20 years of business experience - I guess I am frustrated because I am not expecting a huge salary - just trying to find out if there was employment sites or classified sections where I can start looking early. I will be going with savings...I am not that naive and my fiance is a skilled craftsman so he will always find work. But thanks for the info.


----------



## carmen9989

Isla Verde said:


> This isn't a dental forum, Carmen. It's for people planning to move to Mexico.


ohh sorry, I am really sorry ..i didn't notice it


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Smd*



Susanna17 said:


> I guess maybe I am naive but when I view website of Americans that have moved to San Miguel Allende - especialy I see many real estate agents working in San Miguel - selling real estate that are Americans that have moved there- how did they become established there? I mean basically I am just looking to find out if there is a "classified" website or online newspaper with employment of help wanted ads for work. The inner city of San Miguel,, my finace tells me is full of Americans and I find it hard to believe that every American moved there with no job or any prospect in mind before arriving there.
> 
> Yes, of course my fiance knows the wages there - he was born and raised there. I am just looking at the "American" side of trying to relocate there in a professional job. I basically was just trying to find web sites if for any major companies hiring - major motel chains, bed & breakfast, anything in human resources or social services. Surely, you don't expect me to hang a sign on a doorway and sell doughnuts on the street.
> 
> I see professional companies there in San Miguel but I just can't seem to locate classified advertising for work. But yes, my fiance is well aware of the income and jobs available for himself in his home town ....I am looking for myself.


Another thing. Have you ever been to San Miguel and see what a tiny little place you are talking about?


----------



## Isla Verde

Susanna17 said:


> Thank you for at least telling me that - I can do that - I am a skilled person with over 20 years of business experience - I guess I am frustrated because I am not expecting a huge salary - just trying to find out if there was employment sites or classified sections where I can start looking early. I will be going with savings...I am not that naive and my fiance is a skilled craftsman so he will always find work. But thanks for the info.


Once you're here, one of the things you'll have to learn quickly is that things work differently in Mexico than they do in the States, especially in a smallish city like San Miguel. And as lovely a place as it is, the kinds of job opportunities you hope to find there may just not exist, or at least they may not exist in abundance.


----------



## brendaycruz

Susanna17 said:


> I guess maybe I am naive but when I view website of Americans that have moved to San Miguel Allende - especialy I see many real estate agents working in San Miguel - selling real estate that are Americans that have moved there- how did they become established there? I mean basically I am just looking to find out if there is a "classified" website or online newspaper with employment of help wanted ads for work. The inner city of San Miguel,, my finace tells me is full of Americans and I find it hard to believe that every American moved there with no job or any prospect in mind before arriving there.
> 
> Yes, of course my fiance knows the wages there - he was born and raised there. I am just looking at the "American" side of trying to relocate there in a professional job. I basically was just trying to find web sites if for any major companies hiring - major motel chains, bed & breakfast, anything in human resources or social services. Surely, you don't expect me to hang a sign on a doorway and sell doughnuts on the street.
> 
> I see professional companies there in San Miguel but I just can't seem to locate classified advertising for work. But yes, my fiance is well aware of the income and jobs available for himself in his home town ....I am looking for myself.


I am sorry if I sounded like I was putting you down. I often buy from the neighbors when they make special meals, and my niece has a "Misc" store in her front room. She does pretty good till someone wants credit till Sabado. One of our neighbors sells cheese [homemade], another sells pan dulce and actually comes to our door. Mexico is great, but I do not stay in an area of retired people. Our community is a working group of people. I sure wish you luck in you upcoming adventure.


----------



## sandyribeaches

terrybahena said:


> Awesome! Where are you moving to in Mexico? Mountains? Beaches?
> June is around the corner - seriously, how long have you guys planned for this move?


The beach in Guerrero, couple hours drive south of Acapulco. It's been a dream for years, a plan for almost 3 years, and into serious action last Sept after my mom died; I didn't feel like I could leave her and thought she had years left, but she decided she was tired (ready to go). I quit my job in Dec and we have been sorting thru things, planning, visiting Mexico and now the time is almost here. I'm beyond excited!:clap2:[/QUOTE]

So excited for you both! I would love to chat some time and hear about your planning experience and your visits down there. I also do not know how to private message????? I have not done 5 psts yet, so maybe I can't? Unsure. Is it OK to post email addresses on this site?


----------



## mickisue1

You mention that you sold real estate in the US.

If I were you, one avenue I might explore is contacting some of those ex-pats in San Miguel with RE agencies, and see if they need some temporary help.

If you are leaving in November, you are going just before the season when Americans and Canadians start heading to warmer places for winter, and real estate sales in warm regions are most brisk in winter.


----------



## FHBOY

*Gringos In Real Estate*

This is from our friend RVGRINGO on another thread:

_"There is no regulation of real estate agencies in Mexico. Such businesses are generally found where expats, who like familiar signs, are found. Elsewhere, the idea is rather new and not too efficient. "_


----------



## sandyribeaches

sandyribeaches said:


> The beach in Guerrero, couple hours drive south of Acapulco. It's been a dream for years, a plan for almost 3 years, and into serious action last Sept after my mom died; I didn't feel like I could leave her and thought she had years left, but she decided she was tired (ready to go). I quit my job in Dec and we have been sorting thru things, planning, visiting Mexico and now the time is almost here. I'm beyond excited!:clap2:


So excited for you both! I would love to chat some time and hear about your planning experience and your visits down there. I also do not know how to private message????? I have not done 5 psts yet, so maybe I can't? Unsure. Is it OK to post email addresses on this site?[/QUOTE]

Oh my- I just got home from work - is the area you are planning to move to near the epicenter of the earthquake?


----------



## sandyribeaches

sandyribeaches said:


> So excited for you both! I would love to chat some time and hear about your planning experience and your visits down there. I also do not know how to private message????? I have not done 5 psts yet, so maybe I can't? Unsure. Is it OK to post email addresses on this site?


Oh my- I just got home from work - is the area you are planning to move to near the epicenter of the earthquake?[/QUOTE]


----------



## terrybahena

sandyribeaches said:


> So excited for you both! I would love to chat some time and hear about your planning experience and your visits down there. I also do not know how to private message????? I have not done 5 psts yet, so maybe I can't? Unsure. Is it OK to post email addresses on this site?


Oh my- I just got home from work - is the area you are planning to move to near the epicenter of the earthquake?[/QUOTE]

Hi, well the epicenter was in Ometepec, which is a couple hours drive from my town. I did hear there was alot of shaking but so far have not heard of any serious damage or injury. I was told when I visited a month ago that Guerrero has alot of earthquakes. NOt sure about putting email addresses on here so hurry up and do 5 posts ha ha then we can pm...now I'm going to look for other posts about the earthquake maybe from someone like Isla Verde who lives in Mexico City...


----------



## Susanna17

Thanks to all of you. Yes, I did feel a little "put down" because basically all I was looking to try and find out if there was some way I could explore job opportunites on the internet in San Miguel but since I have not found anything - there must not be a way to do it.

Yes, I do sell real estate - that is a possability in San Miguel although I do not sell currently but I have been a real estate agent for over 15 years. - and yes, I do plan on contacting some American agents in San Miguel - thanks to whoever posted the note about not needing a real estate license - I researched that already.

My fiance is from San Miguel so I really should not worry - he will find me work. I was just trying to plan ahead and see what types of employment opportunities are there. I am not expecting to work for some fortune 500 company. I work for a very low wage here in the United States any how - my wages currently are less than what I made back in the 1980's - seriously !!! - they can't get much lower.
I know how to live thrifty & cheaply. 

Any more ideas about searching for employment in San Miguel Allende would be appreciated.
Thanks for any and all suggestions.


----------



## conklinwh

Susanna, think that there are two parallel threads. I believe that on the other thread that you look at the online Atencion, the weekly dual language paper for San Miguel.
I just looked at the classifieds and not surprisingly very heavy on house sales and rentals. There is a classes section where people offer art, health,cooking,language, etc. and there is a services section where people offering a half dozen different things. There is one employment opportunity and that a restaurant, [email protected].
As with most things here, jobs are really based on being here and having some contacts. I know quite a few folk that have worked out off the books deals whether gallery sitting, bartending, or even tutoring. Almost everything is small shops. The largest employers are a department store, Liverpool, and two super mercados, Mega ans Bodega Aurrera(sp?).


----------



## Susanna17

Conklinwh:
Yes, hooray and I am finally starting to see the light!!! When I entered this forum I was just wondering how to look for employment opportunites in San Miguel but now I am beginning to see that it won't be easy. Some first responses thought perhaps that I was looking for a similar paying job as here in the United Satets and that was not the case.

I was just hoping that I could perhaps find some work to do there to stay longer - only because I am not well off financially and this trip is a once in a life-time something that I have never done sort of thing- turning 50 years old and I am going to go to another country -never have flown anywhere in my life - and I am seeking work in a foreign land? Perhaps I have lost my mind?

I have gathered some good ideas from the threads. maybe an online business - not crazy about that idea - really not that computer crazy - I am more a people - face to face person - sales background (real estate for years and I talked people to death until they finally bought a house!) but I do like to bake and cook so perhaps I can do something with that. I am also going to check out the possability of working on the walking tour guide - don't know yet if that is realistic or not. I do know that I deal with tourists right now on a daily basis because I live in a beach resort area. 

This I do know....I am glad that I have started planning this now. My plan is to go to Mexico at the end of November 2012. ANY ADVICE on what I need to do to apply for passport and visa will be greatly needed and most definately appreciated if you can lead me in the right direction.

I will worry about the work in Mexico later and devote the rest of my time earning as much as I can here in America to take with me.

You see, I am going to San Miguel Allende because the man I am in love with was born and raised there and he so desires for me to see his home town. We go to the library often to look at books about San Miguel and he wants me to see the beauty of his home town. I may not be able to stay as long as I hoped to - my early thought were to find a job - but alas- that's easier said than done.
Gracias for yours and all other posters for all of your help. Susanna


----------



## RVGRINGO

Tour guides in Mexico are very professional and they are licensed, after substantial educational preparation. There are university degrees appropriate to that occupation. It might be hard to get permission for that, as the approach in Mexico is to prevent foreigners from taking jobs that can be done by a Mexican citizen. Of course, you would have to be bilingual.
So, come on down with your 'novio', as a tourist, with an FMM tourist permit that you'll get on the plane. Of course, you will need a US passport to even get on the plane, or back into the USA. However, your visit to Mexico will be limited to 180 days, unless you can qualify for a residence visa.
We're not trying to 'put you down' or burst your bubble, but want to be sure you don't step into a hole that you can't climb out of. Typically, the Mexican partner in a relationship like yours, has no concept of what you must comply with. He, if he has a 'green card' and a passport, can simply travel between the two countries with ease. It is more complicated for you, unless you remain a tourist. Finding work that would support you may be difficult. Most Mexicans households are made up of multiple wage-earners in extended families with lots of contacts and networks, developed over generations. As a female, you will be stepping into a very different world with strong family traditions. That sounds good, but can be quite different from what you may expect. There is a pecking order ....... etc. Without the language, it may be a long time before you will even understand the nuances; I wouldn't want to try without fluency and a deep understanding of the culture and the particular family's background. Ok, yes, we have a family member who fell into that trap some years ago.


----------



## TundraGreen

Susanna17 said:


> Conklinwh:
> Yes, hooray and I am finally starting to see the light!!! When I entered this forum I was just wondering how to look for employment opportunites in San Miguel but now I am beginning to see that it won't be easy. Some first responses thought perhaps that I was looking for a similar paying job as here in the United Satets and that was not the case.
> 
> I was just hoping that I could perhaps find some work to do there to stay longer - only because I am not well off financially and this trip is a once in a life-time something that I have never done sort of thing- turning 50 years old and I am going to go to another country -never have flown anywhere in my life - and I am seeking work in a foreign land? Perhaps I have lost my mind?
> 
> I have gathered some good ideas from the threads. maybe an online business - not crazy about that idea - really not that computer crazy - I am more a people - face to face person - sales background (real estate for years and I talked people to death until they finally bought a house!) but I do like to bake and cook so perhaps I can do something with that. I am also going to check out the possability of working on the walking tour guide - don't know yet if that is realistic or not. I do know that I deal with tourists right now on a daily basis because I live in a beach resort area.
> 
> This I do know....I am glad that I have started planning this now. My plan is to go to Mexico at the end of November 2012. ANY ADVICE on what I need to do to apply for passport and visa will be greatly needed and most definately appreciated if you can lead me in the right direction.
> 
> I will worry about the work in Mexico later and devote the rest of my time earning as much as I can here in America to take with me.
> 
> You see, I am going to San Miguel Allende because the man I am in love with was born and raised there and he so desires for me to see his home town. We go to the library often to look at books about San Miguel and he wants me to see the beauty of his home town. I may not be able to stay as long as I hoped to - my early thought were to find a job - but alas- that's easier said than done.
> Gracias for yours and all other posters for all of your help. Susanna


You have made a lot of progress. It is not always easy to assimilate what other people tell you, especially not when it conflicts with your own ideas. You have done a good job. I think your expectations are much more realistic now. That bodes well for the success of your visit/stay in Mexico. If you come here with a lot of expectations, it is easy to be disappointed. Better to come with an open mind and see what happens. I feel like you are closer to doing that now and I congratulate you for your willingness to listen and learn.


----------



## mickisue1

If you haven't yet gotten your passport, I'd put that at the top of the list.

You'll need to get a qualified picture taken, and the entire process can take some time. 

Better to have the passport three months before you need it, than be sweating out the last couple weeks before your trip.


----------



## brendaycruz

Susanna17 said:


> Conklinwh:
> Yes, hooray and I am finally starting to see the light!!! When I entered this forum I was just wondering how to look for employment opportunites in San Miguel but now I am beginning to see that it won't be easy. Some first responses thought perhaps that I was looking for a similar paying job as here in the United Satets and that was not the case.
> 
> I was just hoping that I could perhaps find some work to do there to stay longer - only because I am not well off financially and this trip is a once in a life-time something that I have never done sort of thing- turning 50 years old and I am going to go to another country -never have flown anywhere in my life - and I am seeking work in a foreign land? Perhaps I have lost my mind?
> 
> I have gathered some good ideas from the threads. maybe an online business - not crazy about that idea - really not that computer crazy - I am more a people - face to face person - sales background (real estate for years and I talked people to death until they finally bought a house!) but I do like to bake and cook so perhaps I can do something with that. I am also going to check out the possability of working on the walking tour guide - don't know yet if that is realistic or not. I do know that I deal with tourists right now on a daily basis because I live in a beach resort area.
> 
> This I do know....I am glad that I have started planning this now. My plan is to go to Mexico at the end of November 2012. ANY ADVICE on what I need to do to apply for passport and visa will be greatly needed and most definately appreciated if you can lead me in the right direction.
> 
> I will worry about the work in Mexico later and devote the rest of my time earning as much as I can here in America to take with me.
> 
> You see, I am going to San Miguel Allende because the man I am in love with was born and raised there and he so desires for me to see his home town. We go to the library often to look at books about San Miguel and he wants me to see the beauty of his home town. I may not be able to stay as long as I hoped to - my early thought were to find a job - but alas- that's easier said than done.
> Gracias for yours and all other posters for all of your help. Susanna


My best found secret..Telmex [phone] plan that includes free phone calls to the USA and all calls anywhere in Mexico, cost about 600.00 pesos. Look for a good satellite [don't recommend Dish, had a lot of problems] so many channels in English and even our American programs [except ABC, CBS, etc] I paid 5 mos and got 6th free.


----------



## Susanna17

Thanks Will....I am going to concentrate on getting my passport and and saving my money for my trip. Forget about work! Perhaps I will win the lottery before I leave and will not have to worry about money. Thanks for all your help! Happy Spring to all. Susanna


----------



## Isla Verde

Susanna17 said:


> Thanks Will....I am going to concentrate on getting my passport and and saving my money for my trip. Forget about work! Perhaps I will win the lottery before I leave and will not have to worry about money. Thanks for all your help! Happy Spring to all. Susanna


If you're concerned about having enough money for daily expenses while you're in Mexico, you may not need a lot if you'll be staying with your _novio_'s family. I´m sure they wouldn't charge you, as almost a member of the family, for room-and-board.


----------



## Susanna17

Thanks but that is a possability for the first few nights but we would never impose on his family for the time period of 1-2 months - I come from a large family but I also know that family visitations can become "old" after 1 or 2 days. We plan on perhaps just staying in a weekly rental or boarding place/bed & breakfast if we can get a cheap rate for 8-12 weeks or more. His family is like mine - all of his brothers and sister have children and have busy households....the last thing they need is some "free loaders" taking up their living space for a few months. 
We certainly will have enough money for food and lodging - thats' a given.
But the staying with family thing - I would never expect someone to house me more than 1-2 days.


----------



## Isla Verde

Susanna17 said:


> Thanks but that is a possability for the first few nights but we would never impose on his family for the time period of 1-2 months - I come from a large family but I also know that family visitations can become "old" after 1 or 2 days. We plan on perhaps just staying in a weekly rental or boarding place/bed & breakfast if we can get a cheap rate for 8-12 weeks or more. His family is like mine - all of his brothers and sister have children and have busy households....the last thing they need is some "free loaders" taking up their living space for a few months.
> We certainly will have enough money for food and lodging - thats' a given.
> But the staying with family thing - I would never expect someone to house me more than 1-2 days.[/QUOTE
> 
> You may find that Mexican families have a more generous concept of hospitality than do American families.


----------



## conklinwh

Susanna, there was an earlier post that most people come to San Miguel to retire with money.
That is only partially true. Almost all of our friends in San Miguel have developed some form of income. Granted, my wife is an artist so the majority of our friends are involved in some way with art.
The nice thing is that they live well on very little but basically everything from rental places to income source were developed by being in San Miguel. It is very normal to come in on a 180day FMM tourist permit with enough funds to survive for at least a year.
San Miguel is a great place with a lot of options if you are flexible in terms of expectations and you certainly seem to be evolving in that direction.
BTW, one of the charitable organizations uses volunteers to give walking tours of San Miguel. It is a good way to experience centro but not a business opportunity.


----------



## Susanna17

Thank you for the advice. Yes, I do believe that I can go with enough funds and my fiance will be able to find work - it's his home town. I am just "American" enough to always look ahead and wanted to at least explore some employment opportunites before I went there - that's what started this thread - I just was not able to find any organized employment advertising - perhaps that will be my niche while there - since I am an employment counselor - perhaps I should look into that as to why "help wanted ads" aren't advertised. 

I was not expecting at all to find a "professional American type job" with American wages. 
I am diverse enough enough to know that I will need to adapt to a different culture while visiting there. Someone also suggested that we stay with his family to save our money - but my fiance is very independant and would never impose on his brothers & sisters to provide housing for us. 

I have gathered some good thoughts about earning a living if I am permitted to work there. As I said before, I have never been to another country so this is a VERY big thing for me to even do. I have never even flown in an airplane before !!!

I am already working on my passport and visa - that's is the most important step.
I am still receptive to any new ideas about employment in San Miguel Allende - any and all ideas are good news to me! I am always and forever an optimistic person. Have a good day to all of you!


----------



## conklinwh

The Atencion is the only dual language paper in San Miguel and a prime source of info for all residents. It might be worth contacting them about how you might increase their revenue from the classifieds section. At worst case you might be able to work out a finder's fee or commission for any ads/classifieds that you bring in. Of course you will need to work out how to deal with working restrictions.


----------



## AnnaJuarez

*Planning on Leon*

Hello,
I am Anna Juarez, live in Florida, nurse and ESL teacher here. My husband is from Leon, Guanajuato, has been here in the U.S. for ten years and we are planning to move to Leon within the next couple of years...five years max. 
I am hoping to meet new friends here and find out from all of you how it is to live in Mexico...the good and bad and everything in between. I was born in Italy, but raised most of my life here in the U.S. Have never really felt at home here or in Italy. Traveled in central and south america many times and on some long trips as a volunteer nurse. I love the culture, people and lifestyle. I know that moving to Leon will still be a bit of a stretch from my previous experiences and my spanish is beginning/intermediate on a good day and I am working on that. Funny, my husbands English leaves much to be desired and my Spanish so weak...amazing we haven't had terrible communication mishaps. Or maybe that is why we get on so well. I teach ESL so it is difficult to focus on spanish right now... I would like to teach in Leon and am working on my TEFL. 
Looking forward to participating here and learning about your experiences,
Anna


----------



## Detailman

AnnaJuarez said:


> Hello,
> I am Anna Juarez, live in Florida, nurse and ESL teacher here. My husband is from Leon, Guanajuato, has been here in the U.S. for ten years and we are planning to move to Leon within the next couple of years...five years max.
> I am hoping to meet new friends here and find out from all of you how it is to live in Mexico...the good and bad and everything in between. I was born in Italy, but raised most of my life here in the U.S. Have never really felt at home here or in Italy. Traveled in central and south america many times and on some long trips as a volunteer nurse. I love the culture, people and lifestyle. I know that moving to Leon will still be a bit of a stretch from my previous experiences and my spanish is beginning/intermediate on a good day and I am working on that. Funny, my husbands English leaves much to be desired and my Spanish so weak...amazing we haven't had terrible communication mishaps. Or maybe that is why we get on so well. I teach ESL so it is difficult to focus on spanish right now... I would like to teach in Leon and am working on my TEFL.
> Looking forward to participating here and learning about your experiences,
> Anna


 
Welcome to the forum AnnaJuarez. As many others have expressed over the years, you will learn many things if you regularly follow the forum.

In time you will start to get a good picture of life in Mexico as well as legal steps you need to make for the actual move. If you have specific questions you may be able to answer them by using the search function. That will take you to past threads that answer most of the basic questions. In the event you can't find what you need you will get a quick answer to questions you post on the forum. But please remember to first try the search function to see if the question has already been asked by someone else and answered in past threads. Again, welcome!


----------



## canyankerocha

My fiancé is from Puebla and I am Canadian - he always says the language barrier is a 'gran pretexto' for misunderstandings. I've been in Mexico a year now and my Spanish is pretty good but we still get confused - when exactly is a 'ratito' for example. As in - we are leaving in un ratito. I race around pulling things together to leave and he actually isn't planning on budging till after the game on tv. More fool me - if futbol is on I may as well crack open another book.

Teaching English sounds like a great idea. I get asked all the time here in Veracruz. Regarding nursing I've also wondered if there is a market for quality assisted living here as families shrink and modernize in Mexico. Wonder what others think.

Have fun dreaming and best wishes for the planning!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome Anna. A couple of things to think about ahead of time: It would be wise to get an 'apostile' of your marriage certificate from the office of the Secretary of State, in the state where you were married. Contact them by e-mail to determine the fee and procedure.
Also, try to time the disposal of your US plated vehicle before, or soon after you move. Plan to purchase its replacement in Mexico to avoid hassle, import complications, driver (Mexican) restrictions, inability to sell in Mexico and loss of a several hundred dollar deposit. Trying to permanently import a NAFTA manufactured vehicle is now just too expensive & there are few brokers doing it any more.


----------



## TundraGreen

canyankerocha said:


> ... I've been in Mexico a year now and my Spanish is pretty good but we still get confused - when exactly is a 'ratito' for example. As in - we are leaving in un ratito. I race around pulling things together to leave and he actually isn't planning on budging till after the game on tv. More fool me - if futbol is on I may as well crack open another book. ...


That is Mexico. "un ratito", "ahora", ahorita". They all mean in a second, or in a few minutes, or eventually, or never. You just have to get used to it.


----------



## surfrider

Welcome to the forum. There is a great deal of experience here to gleam from. I am located in San Antonio which is by Lake Chapala outside of Guadalajara. I have no desire to ever go home to the states and Love where I am at. I have no family here but that is fine, I make friends easy and it is easy to make friends here.

It is a foreign country to me and that means that everything here is new and different than I am use to. But if you come with an accepting mind and just go with the flow, it is great. Do not expect the people here to be "like Americans" they are not - Never expect the banking system or the phone system to be like the US in fact do not expect anything just come and know that you can adjust to a life style that is very different than the one you now have. You know that different is not bad at all. surfrider


----------



## chadwik

*Happy in Queretaro*

I am living in Queretaro and have been for six months. My wife is Mexican and a professor at a university here. I am a cabinet maker/carpenter, formerly an accountant. Fortunately I was able to move my shop from Minnesota (U.S.A) to QRO without too much hassle. After six months, I have only met one native English speaker, who was not too interested in talking to me. That being said, most (not all) people here have very basic English skills, which has been incredibly helpful in my transition. After settling in, I began private Spanish lessons, and am now able to at least communicate. 

Queretaro is a great city...large enough to have most conveniences, but not so big you could get lost or stuck for hours in traffic. Also, I love the people here...hardworking, sincere, polite, and very nice. I have not once seen police chasing someone or heard of any violence in this area, despite the heavy police presence.

I would love to meet or talk with any expats in the area to share a beer, cup of coffee, or just thoughts about what is what in this area...from a non-Mexican perspective. Furthermore, I would really enjoy talking with anyone in Mexico that is a carpenter, woodworker, etc, to share notes on regional wood varieties, tools, suppliers, and the like. Of course I will be happy to answer any questions about the area I live or if you need someone local to gopher specific info, I would be happy to help.


----------



## canyankerocha

Well I dont live near Queretaro but I empathize - it would be interesting to share thoughts of life in the neighbourhood over a beer! (just home from an evening of beers with the most loveable locals)


----------



## conklinwh

chadwik said:


> I am living in Queretaro and have been for six months. My wife is Mexican and a professor at a university here. I am a cabinet maker/carpenter, formerly an accountant. Fortunately I was able to move my shop from Minnesota (U.S.A) to QRO without too much hassle. After six months, I have only met one native English speaker, who was not too interested in talking to me. That being said, most (not all) people here have very basic English skills, which has been incredibly helpful in my transition. After settling in, I began private Spanish lessons, and am now able to at least communicate.
> 
> Queretaro is a great city...large enough to have most conveniences, but not so big you could get lost or stuck for hours in traffic. Also, I love the people here...hardworking, sincere, polite, and very nice. I have not once seen police chasing someone or heard of any violence in this area, despite the heavy police presence.
> 
> I would love to meet or talk with any expats in the area to share a beer, cup of coffee, or just thoughts about what is what in this area...from a non-Mexican perspective. Furthermore, I would really enjoy talking with anyone in Mexico that is a carpenter, woodworker, etc, to share notes on regional wood varieties, tools, suppliers, and the like. Of course I will be happy to answer any questions about the area I live or if you need someone local to gopher specific info, I would be happy to help.


Chadwik, we live about 45min-1hr away in the little town of Mineral de Pozos. I get into QRO about every two weeks to do shopping at some combination of Home Depot, Costco & Superama. What type of wood working do you do? We have a person here from Arkansas that is also into woodworking. He says that pretty good specialty lumber yard off Hwy 57, I believe near Universidad.


----------



## tmex51

*Ex-Michigander*

Hola Folks, arrived in Mexico in 1987 to build a factory for a Michigan company.
I really like the culture, and being a motorcycle rider/travler the weather here is perfect..So I never went back to Michigan and don't plan on leaving Mexico. Working parttime for USA companies in Mexico as a consultant gives me plenty of time to pack up my motorcycle and travel. I selected to build my adobe house in the state of Guanajuato because it is centrally located, great people and perfect weather.
Saludos
Tmex


----------



## tdemex

tmex51 said:


> Hola Folks, arrived in Mexico in 1987 to build a factory for a Michigan company.
> I really like the culture, and being a motorcycle rider/travler the weather here is perfect..So I never went back to Michigan and don't plan on leaving Mexico. Working parttime for USA companies in Mexico as a consultant gives me plenty of time to pack up my motorcycle and travel. I selected to build my adobe house in the state of Guanajuato because it is centrally located, great people and perfect weather.
> Saludos
> Tmex


Kinda sounds like me! I was just getting ready to to to Silao, the auto industry is booming there and it didn't work out I now live in Monterrey and am building an off grid solar adobe home, the violacne there has slowed down my work a lot! But I will make it happen. I install assembly lines down there!


----------



## tmex51

*Bmw*

I have 2 Beemers, a R1200Rt (touring) and a F650GS , the Rt I legally imported into Mexico and have Mexican plates, the GS is next to import, only right now it's about $2grand to import, a FM3 vehicle visa for the GS is only $35 USD a year. There is a big Beemer club in your area and a dealer, I've been to the Beemer rallys in Chiapas, Tampico, SLP, Durango and every year there is a international rally that even have riders and their bikes come from Europe. I will loan you my Rt for a week so you get the fever back. I'm planning a trip back to San Cristobal de Casas en Chiapas this year.
It's far better than San Miguel Allende, I've been thru most of Europe and South Afirca but San Cristobal is really special.
Saludos
Tmex


----------



## tmex51

*wood worker*

Perfect, I'm in need of a real carpenter to help finish my adobe house, I speak english (MIchigan) drink beer, then speak spanglish, depends! We are practically neighbors, I live about 80 miles from you. I ride my bike quite often to Quereterro, beautiful place, especially when the trees have there blue flowers.
Saludos
Tmex


----------



## tdemex

tmex51 said:


> Perfect, I'm in need of a real carpenter to help finish my adobe house, I speak english (MIchigan) drink beer, then speak spanglish, depends! We are practically neighbors, I live about 80 miles from you. I ride my bike quite often to Quereterro, beautiful place, especially when the trees have there blue flowers.
> Saludos
> Tmex


Really wish I could...I'm in Dallas right now looking for work...I'm from Detroit metro area, St Clair Shores to be more specific.... My Family is in Monterrey and I do miss them! Good luck on your home, check out the quality of the Adobe, this is a must, they make some cheap stuff down there and it doesn't hold up for very long....I've done a lot of research on this.... T--------


----------



## tmex51

*Adobe*

Buenas dias, I made my own adobe using the by-product of the local horses/burros. Made a 20"x12"x6" mold for the adobe at the suggestion of the local guy I hired to build my house, when we were done making the adobe I had a big hole in my yard so it became my indoor lap pool. Small world, I lived in St. Clair Shores back in the 1950's.
Left Michigan in 1987 to build a factory in Mexico and never went back, saludos, Tmex


----------



## conklinwh

TMEX51, not sure why you made the swipe at San Miguel. San Miguel and San Cristobal are both great and very different. Understand that there are some great old haciendas up around San Felipe with a few going through reconstruction.
Our house also built out of adobe but no swimming pool but rather a very flat ex-drying area.


----------



## Isla Verde

conklinwh said:


> TMEX51, not sure why you made the swipe at San Miguel. San Miguel and San Cristobal are both great and very different.


I've spent time in both places and prefer San Cristóbal to San Miguel for various reasons, but I would never say that one is "far better" than the other. Better, perhaps, for TMEX51, but not better for someone else. Details explaining his opinion would be useful and could help to spur a discussion while blanket judgements tend to stop the conversation flat.


----------



## tmex51

It wasn't meant to be a swipe against SMA, it is a nice town, I go often to this Italian pizza cafe for 5 cheese pizza and cooked in a mezquite fired oven, great pizza and a great bike ride. I spent almost a month in San Cristobal and just really felt at home, the lap pool was really a after thought, had this big hole in my yard from making the adobes, so I just pour some cement/concrete, blocked the walls, ceramic tiled and then built walls around it, with a concrete roof. I plan on also using the room for starting my vegtable seeds a little early, sunny room with alot of humidity.
Have a great Easter


----------



## tmex51

Isla Verde said:


> I've spent time in both places and prefer San Cristóbal to San Miguel for various reasons, but I would never say that one is "far better" than the other. Better, perhaps, for TMEX51, but not better for someone else.
> 
> There are 2 sides to every event or story as there is to opinions, 4 years ago I loaded up my bike and left Nuevo Laredo looking for the perfect place to live (doesn't exist)(my opinion) spent 8 months traveling from Creel, Chihuahua to Guanajuato. Spent several weeks in SMA, Dolores Hidalgo, Celeya, Silao and Irapuato and other little towns. I ended up buying in a very small little farm town up in the mountains, not perfect but close. The local people are hard worker, honest very respectful farmers.
> Growing up in rural Detroit I've have my roots in greenery (trees/ grass), fresh eggs, and home grown vegtables. A couple of fresh large brown eggs from a rooster and hen soft boiled is a true pleasure of life.(to me)
> So, San Cristobal just felt so much more like my surrounding during my childhood, if I had grown up in a big city perhaps my likes/dislikes would be different and I would be in a gated community on the 9th hole of a golf course in SMA. To each their own.
> I have 3 Heinkens under my belt so please read between the lines.
> Saludos a todos


----------



## tdemex

tmex51 said:


> Isla Verde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent time in both places and prefer San Cristóbal to San Miguel for various reasons, but I would never say that one is "far better" than the other. Better, perhaps, for TMEX51, but not better for someone else.
> 
> There are 2 sides to every event or story as there is to opinions, 4 years ago I loaded up my bike and left Nuevo Laredo looking for the perfect place to live (doesn't exist)(my opinion) spent 8 months traveling from Creel, Chihuahua to Guanajuato. Spent several weeks in SMA, Dolores Hidalgo, Celeya, Silao and Irapuato and other little towns. I ended up buying in a very small little farm town up in the mountains, not perfect but close. The local people are hard worker, honest very respectful farmers.
> Growing up in rural Detroit I've have my roots in greenery (trees/ grass), fresh eggs, and home grown vegtables. A couple of fresh large brown eggs from a rooster and hen soft boiled is a true pleasure of life.(to me)
> So, San Cristobal just felt so much more like my surrounding during my childhood, if I had grown up in a big city perhaps my likes/dislikes would be different and I would be in a gated community on the 9th hole of a golf course in SMA. To each their own.
> I have 3 Heinkens under my belt so please read between the lines.
> Saludos a todos
> 
> 
> 
> What ever you do, do not care what others think! It's your life and if othethers want you to be more like then this is normal ,,,do it my man I will follow you as a free spirit!!!! tdememx!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## surfrider

tmex51 said:


> Hola Folks, arrived in Mexico in 1987 to build a factory for a Michigan company.
> I really like the culture, and being a motorcycle rider/travler the weather here is perfect..So I never went back to Michigan and don't plan on leaving Mexico. Working parttime for USA companies in Mexico as a consultant gives me plenty of time to pack up my motorcycle and travel. I selected to build my adobe house in the state of Guanajuato because it is centrally located, great people and perfect weather.
> Saludos
> Tmex


welcome to Mexico and enjoy yourself. Adobe mmmm I would love to do that but not sure if I want the stress of building in Mexico - if fact I know that I do not want the stress. But if you do build, and you have to go back to USA - let me know if you wish to rent that adobe out? Could you build a 3 bed/3 bath just in case?:eyebrows: just a joke  
but seriously folks, welcome to the forum and you will be very happy here I am sure.


----------



## tmex51

*Adobe houses*



surfrider said:


> welcome to Mexico and enjoy yourself. Adobe mmmm I would love to do that but not sure if I want the stress of building in Mexico - if fact I know that I do not want the stress. But if you do build, and you have to go back to USA - let me know if you wish to rent that adobe out? Could you build a 3 bed/3 bath just in case?:eyebrows: just a joke
> but seriously folks, welcome to the forum and you will be very happy here I am sure.


 What no garage? It took almost 2 years to build my little house only because I've been working out of town so much. Hired several local guys and I worked with them (most of the time) Everyday at 5 pm it was a case of ice cold Corona and playing horseshoes, with a little bit of homemade minature golf thru and around my garden. It's really easy, fast and fairing cheap to build an adobe house, I'm at 7,000' and it very seldom gets to 90F and very few morning frost, the adobe house stays very comfortable, I did screw up not thinking about the humidity the indoor lap-pool would have, need to close off the pool room and probably add an exhaust fan. Adobes cost about $3 pesos each (generally 18"x12"x4") and the use the same mixture to lay them, no cement needed and a occasionally case of beer for the fresh supply of horse/burro manure. Yes the house will smell ripe for awhile but it goes away. Talk about being Green I even have a wind generator to try someday to heat the pool water (along with the sun). My only regret is I didn't see the light 30 or 40 years ago.
Happy Easter to all (Feliz dia de Coneja)


----------



## surfrider

:clap2:


gigirmt said:


> Hi, Everyone!
> 
> I'm an RMT from Toronto planning to move to Mexico City late this year to early 2012. I'm fluent in both languages and plan to set-up my own business in alternative therapies.
> 
> I'll be available to treat anyone looking for a registered therapist from Canada and would also appreciate any pointers you may want to share with me.
> 
> Many thanks,
> GG


Welcome and you will love this forum, the people are very helpful. Any reason why Mexico City? Just interested.:confused2:
Spanish has yet to arrive onto my lips (or brain for that matter) so you are already way ahead of me. 

I do not know anything about therapist or the job market - I am retired. However I am sure someone on this forum will help. 
Best of luck and just ask a bunch of questions...you will get your answers.


----------



## conklinwh

Not to beat a dead horse as there are any number of wonderful places in Mexico, and probably one for every lifestyle. I just get upset that someone would take a swipe at somebody else's choice and then dismiss by saying well if you want to live on the 9th hole of a gated community.
That's a bunch of hogwash and probably should be below comment.
I think San Cristobal is wonderful and really appreciate how it combines a real old world feel with so much indigenous influence. We like to stay at Na Balom which was set up as a sanctuary for Lacandan Maya's when they needed to visit the big city.
However, little of San Miguel is gated and it's 1st 18 hole golf club is just being finished.
What San Miguel has is a very vibrant art community set in a town going back some 500 years with not much change. Yes the restaurants are great and come in every imaginable variety and the nightlife is terrific, even if you just decide to sit on a bench in the jardin and people watch.
I also have a hard time with rural Detroit as my image of rural Detroit is Dearborn.
Why don't you just enjoy San Felipe and your travels.


----------



## mickisue1

One more dead horse: Isla Verde is not "my man."

She's not anybody's man, in fact.


----------



## bmex12

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


I'm Bob, and plan to move to the Manzanillo - PV area next year. Can anyone tell me what insurance costs are for homes, and also car insurance.


----------



## circle110

mickisue1 said:


> One more dead horse: Isla Verde is not "my man."
> 
> She's not anybody's man, in fact.


When he made that comment I believe that tdemex was responding to a previous post by tmex51, not by Isla Verde. Something odd happened and it attributes the quoted post to Isla Verde when it was actually by tmex51.

So, no gender error was committed.


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> One more dead horse: Isla Verde is not "my man."
> 
> She's not anybody's man, in fact.


I'm confused. Has someone referred to me as "my man"?

Mickisue, thanks for standing up for my status as a proud woman!


----------



## mickisue1

circle110 said:


> When he made that comment I believe that tdemex was responding to a previous post by tmex51, not by Isla Verde. Something odd happened and it attributes the quoted post to Isla Verde when it was actually by tmex51.
> 
> So, no gender error was committed.


I went back and looked. You are correct.

So that horse wasn't just dead; it was never alive.


----------



## surfrider

conklinwh said:


> Not to beat a dead horse as there are any number of wonderful places in Mexico, and probably one for every lifestyle. I just get upset that someone would take a swipe at somebody else's choice and then dismiss by saying well if you want to live on the 9th hole of a gated community.
> That's a bunch of hogwash and probably should be below comment.
> I think San Cristobal is wonderful and really appreciate how it combines a real old world feel with so much indigenous influence. We like to stay at Na Balom which was set up as a sanctuary for Lacandan Maya's when they needed to visit the big city.
> However, little of San Miguel is gated and it's 1st 18 hole golf club is just being finished.
> What San Miguel has is a very vibrant art community set in a town going back some 500 years with not much change. Yes the restaurants are great and come in every imaginable variety and the nightlife is terrific, even if you just decide to sit on a bench in the jardin and people watch.
> I also have a hard time with rural Detroit as my image of rural Detroit is Dearborn.
> Why don't you just enjoy San Felipe and your travels.



San Christobal is a great place and so is San Miguel but so is San Felipe. San Chris is a little cold and so is San Miguel - for me - but some really like the weather there. Both of those places have a great night life and good food. Well said conklinwh - surfrider:clap2:


----------



## AmberLeona

*building house.. input needed*

Hi Everyone, 
So happy I found this site with so much good info! I am 29 year old Australian woman & after briefly visiting Mexico 5 years ago I fell in love with the place, the people & of course my Mexican husband. We have been living in Australia for several years now with the goal of returning to Mexico to live a self sustainable lifestyle. We have bought some land in Morelia & have plans to build our dream home. 
Our idea is to fully pay off the land & house from here in Australia & then head over with our 2 small children & bring them up away from the West & its "suburbs" I would like to have solar power installed to help reduce our bills to a minimum. 
ANY input along the lines of building a house from scratch, costs involved, ins & outs pros & cons etc would be much appreciated! I have also had difficulty sourcing info on solar panels & not quite sure what the cost would be... if any one has info on that please let me know as we are adding up our future expenses & want to see how far off we are from the goal. Hopefully two years max.  Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## TundraGreen

AmberLeona said:


> ... I have also had difficulty sourcing info on solar panels & not quite sure what the cost would be... if any one has info on that please let me know as we are adding up our future expenses & want to see how far off we are from the goal. Hopefully two years max.  Thanks in advance for your advice!


Are you asking about solar panels for water heating or electricity generation? My solar water system cost $7500 pesos for the tank and tubes. It is a 150 liter tank with 20 tubes, sufficient for a 3 or 4 people, more during the warm months. Professional installation would have cost another $2000 pesos, however I chose to install it myself and spent quite a bit more. I wanted to include a new gas water heater for backup and a lot of valves to provide flexibility in sourcing the hot water from solar, gas or solar preheat for the gas heater. I also did it all in copper which drove up the cost. The solar system itself could cost less or more, a lot more depending on choices. Mine is a low pressure system. It about doubles the cost to get a system that can take a pressurized water system instead of the gravity fed system common in most Mexican houses.

In the year, I have had the system, I have only had to use the gas water heater twice, during a couple of weeks of bad weather without sun. The water in the system is at the boiling point (95 C at my elevation) on hot sunny afternoons.


----------



## Jim45D

Amberleona: Welcome to the forum. If you're interested in solar electricity for running appliances within your house then I can help. I've been using it for over 11 years now. I might add that I'm not grid tied. Mine is strictly standalone. My wife and I haven't paid an electric bill in those 11 years. However, it's just the two of us. With young children it may be slightly difficult. The secret is to conserve, and then conserve some more until one learns the capability's of their system.

If you're going ahead with your own building, the first and foremost thing to consider is that it would be wise to design it with a southern exposure. I will be happy to send you various sites. There are only two that we deal with, and there are many rip-offs also. Keep me advised. I installed a small system in El Fuerte, Sinaloa two years ago. The system is working very well.

Jim


----------



## RVGRINGO

There are several solar system companies active in Jalisco, with the Lake Chapala area being Mexico's premier area for such installations; both photovoltaic and water systems. They all advertise in the "Guadalajara Reporter", or may be found through Google. We used E2energias for our solar water installation and are extremely happy with it. Since we do conserve electricity, we can't justify a photovoltaic system. However, you are probably young enough to live through the payback period; or, have to use an 'off-grid' system due to location.


----------



## tdemex

The panels have come down in price a lot...it's the batteries that empty your wallet! Thanks for the info T----


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you can be tied into the CFE grid, you will not require batteries. You will use a new meter, which will spin backwards when you have excess generation during the day. Then, at night, you will use CFE's power. A minimal system can be installed to reduce consumption from CFE, or a larger system which would cover your needs and reduce your bills to zero; or close. CFE won't buy your excess, but applies it as credit; so, there is no need to 'over-build'.


----------



## tdemex

Where I'm building there's a small ranch town, everyone kicks in about 400 pesos a month...there are no meters,,,,, yes places like this still exist..but being a ****** I will use more than anyone so that's 1 reason I choose this route, Im on everyone's goodside. .everyone likes us and warns us about the near by cartel activity and it's been working well so far! My wife helps out everyone and they really welcome us in to this tight knit family! T----


----------



## Jim45D

Yes, battery prices are a nightmare. Originally I went with 12 volt flooded batteries. They lasted a year. That was the first year I used solar. I suppose that it's wise to start with flooded, keep a meter & hydrometer close at hand, keep a eye on the water levels too, probably each month they will need re-watering. That depends on the charge regime, to low, to high they will be history in short time. 

Then I went with gel, same senario. In a year and a half they had to be replaced. Charging is extremely critical within the gel. After that, I went with AGM's, they're sealed like the GEL's, but not as critical on the charging. This set is going on 8 years, and still doing their job. A up to date charge controller, correct wiring, very little voltage drop within the wiring is critical. 

I did try grid-tie, but with the power fluctations, off and on. I decided to go standalone. Grid tie is ok, if one has a hybrid system with battery back-up. Otherwise when the grid goes down for whatever reason....so do you. Right you are RV ******, they're probably young enough that recouping won't matter.

If I had it to do over again....I would have done it 20 years ago. I'm still tinkering with mine after 11 years. The hobby never goes away. Especially with the returns of being self reliant.


----------



## conklinwh

Re:Solar, we have a number of people looking at both solar hot water and solar electricity.
Solar hot water seems to be the easiest to justify and certainly has a lot of advantages in our area. BTW, a couple of things about your location. 1st do you have grid electricity available. 2nd, our experience with Morelia is a lot of clouds and rain, certainly a lot more than we have here, and days of sunshine certainly a factor.
As to solar photovoltaic/electricity, that seems to be more difficult to justify if you have access to reasonably stable grid. Electricity here has a reasonable tiered structure as long as you can stay below 500Kw/two month period. The 1st 150Kw/2 months is only .733pesos/Kw(now that is our area of Guanajuato and it changes a little based on area) and the 2nd 120(I believe) is still only .894p/Kw. I believe from 270kw it is about 2p/kw.
However if you go over 500Kw/ for I believe 4 months, they kick you to the dreaded DAC rate which is 3.486p/Kw and they also hit you with a surcharge(Cargo fiji) of 158p and another hit of 8% after IVA. Even so, people have a difficult time justifying solar PV based on cost.
I'm not sure if your building area characteristics support the same material decisions as here. In our case, adobe with blocks made on site made a lot of sense as adobe evens out the daily temperatures by holding in the cool during the day and the heat at night. Your area may just be too damp for adobe and I know a lot more wood used there, think Troje.
As to cost, we were told that you can build a very nice house for $50US/sq.ft. and a really nice place for about $70US/sq.ft. but a lot of decisions go into that. Also, there are a lot of ancillary decisions that can add cost such as utilities, we needed to pay CFE about $15KUS to add a couple towers and a transformer so we could connect as a little remote. Also, you must have a water system including a pretty large cistern and in our case we did a dual septic/grey water system as no sewer.


----------



## Anonimo

First time poster, but many years on Mexconnect and Lonely Planet Thorn Tree.

We have lived now for more than 6 years in the Pátzcuaro Michoacán area.

Right now, I'm content to lurk, in order to get a "feel" for the Forum.

Saludos,
Anonimo


----------



## Detailman

Anonimo said:


> First time poster, but many years on Mexconnect and Lonely Planet Thorn Tree.
> 
> We have lived now for more than 6 years in the Pátzcuaro Michoacán area.
> 
> Right now, I'm content to lurk, in order to get a "feel" for the Forum.
> 
> Saludos,
> Anonimo


Welcome. I was a lurker for several years before I joiined. "Lurkers" are good! You will find this a fine forum.


----------



## surfrider

AmberLeona said:


> Hi Everyone,
> So happy I found this site with so much good info! I am 29 year old Australian woman & after briefly visiting Mexico 5 years ago I fell in love with the place, the people & of course my Mexican husband. We have been living in Australia for several years now with the goal of returning to Mexico to live a self sustainable lifestyle. We have bought some land in Morelia & have plans to build our dream home.
> Our idea is to fully pay off the land & house from here in Australia & then head over with our 2 small children & bring them up away from the West & its "suburbs" I would like to have solar power installed to help reduce our bills to a minimum.
> ANY input along the lines of building a house from scratch, costs involved, ins & outs pros & cons etc would be much appreciated! I have also had difficulty sourcing info on solar panels & not quite sure what the cost would be... if any one has info on that please let me know as we are adding up our future expenses & want to see how far off we are from the goal. Hopefully two years max.  Thanks in advance for your advice!


sounds like a heavenly plan to me - you will get lots of help here I am sure I personally can not help in building, but best of luck and it will work for you one way or another I am sure, things usually turn out the right way (we people just do not realize it right away, it takes us years to learn things.) Your plans sound wonderful.:clap2:


----------



## billder99

*Full-Timers in Loreto*

Hola Todos,

I stumbled onto this great forum searching for auto registration information in Mexico... what a great resource, and you all seem so well behaved! 

My wife and I are full-timers in our 7th year living in Loreto, Baja Sur. When we moved here we were about 10% Spanish speakers (resaurant and place name vocabulary and grammar), now we are conversationally and professionally fluent. We started and have grown several successful businesses including Property Development, General Contracting, Property Management, and Construction Consulting.

We are avid Sea of Cortez folk... diving, swimming, sailing, kayaking, kite sailing. We love the mountains, desert, geology, anthropology... the Sierra la Giganta here in Loreto are phenomenal.

It appears there are many knowledgeable forum participants, and I look forward to spending some time here and perhaps contributing on occasion.

BD


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome, but please realize that the baja states are very different that the rest of Mexico, especially the interior. It is not only a different culture, but the immigration, automobile & other 'rules' are not in line with the rest of the country. It is a 'different world' on the other side of the Sea of Cortez. As such, you may find many of our topics 'out of sync' with your practices.


----------



## surfrider

Questions --- what is the cheapest way to go to the states for Visa requirements.??Live in San Antonio (Lake Chapala) area.?? Anyone here that my son and I can hope a ride with to the boarder with??? Have to do this next month...first time to do this.


----------



## Jim45D

tdemex said:


> Where I'm building there's a small ranch town, everyone kicks in about 400 pesos a month...there are no meters,,,,, yes places like this still exist..but being a ****** I will use more than anyone so that's 1 reason I choose this route, Im on everyone's goodside. .everyone likes us and warns us about the near by cartel activity and it's been working well so far! My wife helps out everyone and they really welcome us in to this tight knit family! T----


Terry, did you get the sites I sent you? I also used your e-mail address to send another. Are you folk in the area considering a sort of community solar project?


----------



## TundraGreen

surfrider said:


> Questions --- what is the cheapest way to go to the states for Visa requirements.??Live in San Antonio (Lake Chapala) area.?? Anyone here that my son and I can hope a ride with to the boarder with??? Have to do this next month...first time to do this.


 Bus from Guadalajara to the border is about $1500 pesos one way, half that if you are over 60 and have an INAPAM credencial. Very pleasant ride, not to be compared to bus travel in the US. However, an INAPAM credencial requires a visa and if you had that, you wouldn't be making a trip to the border, so I guess the discount is not in the cards for you, but for the information of others, it does provide half price on all intercity bus tickets.


----------



## Celaya

*Hello from celaya*



gfamily said:


> Hi everyone, I am Stephanie and my husband is Miguel. We moved here to Monterrey almost a month ago. We decided to come and TRY to get his Immigration papers in order. I am in the process of searching for a job, I hope to be able to start work after Semana Santa.


Hi there.I recently moved back to celaya Gto, Mexico after living in Belize 4 years and the states all my life ( I was born here and actually own my house that I had rented out for years now I'm back and feel out of place . I'm a mother of 3 so finding a school is on my agenda to

Here is my question is there a place expats go and meet? Other than the Internet ?


----------



## conklinwh

Don't know much about Celaya and with new bypass to Morelia, don't get there often. Do know that there is a very popular steak restaurant, California I believe, that gringos from here drive to Celaya for.
Would think that better chance is Queretaro as quite a growing ****** population and if past threads any indication, quite a few families with small kids. We certainly see a lot of gringos in restaurants & cafes around Plaza de Armas and in the Starbucks near the Jurica Superama off Hwy 57.


----------



## AlanMexicali

conklinwh said:


> Don't know much about Celaya and with new bypass to Morelia, don't get there often. Do know that there is a very popular steak restaurant, California I believe, that gringos from here drive to Celaya for.
> Would think that better chance is Queretaro as quite a growing ****** population and if past threads any indication, quite a few families with small kids. We certainly see a lot of gringos in restaurants & cafes around Plaza de Armas and in the Starbucks near the Jurica Superama off Hwy 57.


RESTAURANTES CALIFORNIA®

Is this the place? We have one within a 25 minute walk of our house in SLP and the few times we went for breakfast there it was good. At night when we drive by, almost daily, the parking lot is usually crowded, but there is a Sanborne restaurant almost nest door in that mall. Maybe a few expats go there regularly also.


----------



## conklinwh

Could be, didn't know was such a large chain as people keep talking about family atmosphere. There is one in Celaya on Ave. Torres Landa.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Restaurnate California*



conklinwh said:


> Could be, didn't know was such a large chain as people keep talking about family atmosphere. There is one in Celaya on Ave. Torres Landa.


Yes it is the same.

It has the same logo as the one in SLP

Restaurante California Celaya :: gtoexperience

Next time you are in SLP, meet you there for coffee.


----------



## Ken Wood

I think there might be some confusion about the California restaurant. The California Restaurant chain is a lot like a VIPS, Wings, or any other mid range coffee, breakfast, lunch place, maybe a bit more upscale than some. On the Celaya Libre road from Querétaro there is a California Prime Rib restaurant. It is not franchised, the original owners still operate the place and are continually on site. It is more of a special occasion restaurant (quite pricy) and is full of Planet Hollywood, Hard Rock types of memorabilia, such as several full size, operational Harleys.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Ken Wood said:


> I think there might be some confusion about the California restaurant. The California Restaurant chain is a lot like a VIPS, Wings, or any other mid range coffee, breakfast, lunch place, maybe a bit more upscale than some. On the Celaya Libre road from Querétaro there is a California Prime Rib restaurant. It is not franchised, the original owners still operate the place and are continually on site. It is more of a special occasion restaurant (quite pricy) and is full of Planet Hollywood, Hard Rock types of memorabilia, such as several full size, operational Harleys.


Now you are making me hungry for some prime rib. See you guys there in the next few weeks OK?


----------



## conklinwh

Thanks Ken, that makes more sense to me. I actually thought that there were two in Celaya, older and the newer you reference. Supposedly there Prime Rib is wonderful.


----------



## conklinwh

Alan, sorry for 2nd note but didn't want to mix responses. We are about 1.5 hours down 57 from SLP. Only times that we have been there is on the bypass or to go to the airport.
Have heard that the old section is quite nice and would like to stay some night.


----------



## mattverick

*Italian guy living in Switzerland and moving to Mexico*

Hello everyone, 

my name is Matt, I am Italian but I've been living is Switzerland since the age of 10, now I am 26. I got a Master degree in International Management and Marketing two years ago and since then I've been working for a multinational FMCG company, but since my early years in college I knew that this continent (Europe) didn't fit my way of living life. 

So I started traveling in several countries with the money I managed to earn during my studies and few years ago I ended up in Mexico for 3 weeks and after that experience I was sure that Mexico would had been my next destination.

So I started working in order to earn and save as much as I could and after two years I feel ready to make this change in my life, bur of course I need some of your help in order to understand how to make this move as less burdensome as possible and I hope to meet some good people here too in order to start building my network of acquaintances.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## conklinwh

Matt, as you will probably pick up in various threads, it is reasonably easy to move to Mexico but much more difficult to get permission to work. 
Not exactly sure of what the EU/Mexican permit/visa process but expect it is similar in that initially you will come in under a 6 month permit. I would hope that you have at least a years expenses saved up to give you time to assess where you most like and what the future business options are.
I'm fully retired but many of my friends here have started businesses and say it is a lot easier to start a business than get permission to work in one.


----------



## Guest

*Moving to MX in August*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hi, My name in Lynda and I am currently living in Arizona but will retire in August and am planning on moving to the Lago Chapala area. I am planning on a weeks vacation in June to check it out. Any suggestions that I need to know?

I would also like to know if I need to bring my car and, if so, is car insurance hard to get?


----------



## Jim45D

*Txroseinaz*: Hello, and welcome to the forum. Check out this insurer Mexico Auto Insurance, Mexican Auto Insurance Online - Mexico Insurance Services, Inc.. They will let you select from many different carriers. Their prices are reasonable. I have used them many times. You can purchase your policy online, and print out the forms.

Jim in Az.


----------



## conklinwh

From previous threads, I don't think you need have a car for a weeks vacation at Lake Chapala. You do need get there and back. Also from previous threads, long distance bus sounds like a pretty cheap option to flying.


----------



## forsterb

*On our way to Ajijic*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


My wife and I will be on the plane on April 28th heading to Ajijic for the first time. The intent of this trip is to evaluate Ajijic and the Lakeside area as a possible place to hang it all up. We'll be staying in El Dorado's complex and we look forward to meeting as many of the local expats that we can to help us with our decision. Any places and/or days of the week that y'all have get togethers would really be appreciated during our month long stay.
Bob & Deb


----------



## Guest

conklinwh said:


> From previous threads, I don't think you need have a car for a weeks vacation at Lake Chapala. You do need get there and back. Also from previous threads, long distance bus sounds like a pretty cheap option to flying.


Sorry I didn't make myself clearer. If I move there, will I need a car is what I meant to ask. I am understanding that there is a bus between Ajijic and Guadalajara. Is that true? Once I get into Guad how would I get around? Is the transportation system reliable?


----------



## tulum

*Tulum newbie*

Hello all

I see some people are building and off the grid. Living in Canada is a huge learning curve in the jungle environment. We plan to live in Tulum 6 months to start at Los Arboles. A jungle development of 221 5 acre lots. It is gated and just a lovely place. You can only build on 5% of the lot and keep the rest jungle. There are many restrictions which are good so it will remain jungle for the wildlife.
We were on our lot 3 weeks ago and saw a fox on the road.
Off the grid with rain water collection and solar power. It will be built by April 2013 as its all mexican time. We have a very creative team building who are authorized by LAT so no sudden surprises. They are monitored and kept on track. There are many horror shows building.
I have a blog at tulum.info ....building our retirement home on a jungle lot with photos..its all so great.
glad to have found this forum and sure love Mexico/yucatan


----------



## conklinwh

Txroseinaz, I don't live lakeside but pretty consistent responses have been that no car needed, in fact more of a problem, for local travel lakeside or to Gdl or the airport. Combination of buses and taxis seem to be preferred method. As you start wanting to explore further afield will be more a personal choice. There is a great intercity bus network and low cost in country airlines but you may want to go when, where and with personal tour options so a vehicle may be of interest. Unless you plan to drive Gdl to AZ a fair amount, then if I were you I would start with no vehicle and maybe add a low cost local pickup, saves taxes, if you decide need something. The latter after you find a good mechanic to evaluate of course.


----------



## Guest

conklinwh said:


> Txroseinaz, I don't live lakeside but pretty consistent responses have been that no car needed, in fact more of a problem, for local travel lakeside or to Gdl or the airport. Combination of buses and taxis seem to be preferred method. As you start wanting to explore further afield will be more a personal choice. There is a great intercity bus network and low cost in country airlines but you may want to go when, where and with personal tour options so a vehicle may be of interest. Unless you plan to drive Gdl to AZ a fair amount, then if I were you I would start with no vehicle and maybe add a low cost local pickup, saves taxes, if you decide need something. The latter after you find a good mechanic to evaluate of course.


Thank you so much for the advice conklinwh. I believe that I may take it because I don't think I want the expense of a car living in Ajijic. I could use the extra money from the sale. txroseinaz


----------



## Espinazoblog

*new here*

Hi I am a new expat to Mexico, Guanajuato. Actually I am still tying up some lose ends in NYC but already have my little casita in Guanajuato (the city) for two years now and am looking forward to continuing my English teaching and exploring...
I lived in West Africa... was in the Peace Corps, worked for international non-profits and eventually built and ran a restaurant in Senegal for 6 years!
I would like to perhaps start another business in Mexico or ... well I am pretty open. 
And am very interested to meet new friends! :cheer2:


----------



## Isla Verde

Espinazoblog said:


> Hi I am a new expat to Mexico, Guanajuato. Actually I am still tying up some lose ends in NYC but already have my little casita in Guanajuato (the city) for two years now and am looking forward to continuing my English teaching and exploring...
> I lived in West Africa... was in the Peace Corps, worked for international non-profits and eventually built and ran a restaurant in Senegal for 6 years!
> I would like to perhaps start another business in Mexico or ... well I am pretty open.
> And am very interested to meet new friends! :cheer2:


Welcome to the Forum! You've had an adventurous life so far and have done good works in the bargain, just the kind of expat that should do well in Mexico. Good luck to you.


----------



## conklinwh

There is a pretty consistent person from Guanajuato so he will probably be the best source. We live in the state of Guanajuato but about 1.5hrs from the city. We really like to visit as find it fascinating. It's almost like a village on the coast of Italy with all the colors and hills.
The reputation by the way in Mexico is that Guanajuato probably has the worst food so maybe a restaurant would work.


----------



## circle110

Yes, please -- a good restaurant!

We live in Guanajuato and I'm probably the person that conklinwh is referring to. Welcome to both the forum and Guanajuato. 

It took us a long time to find any good restaurants in Gto. but there are a few. One is run by a Japanese fellow and it is wonderful but we could use more!

If you have any specific questions about Guanajuato feel free to ask here in the forum or PM me. I'll do my best to answer.

Suerte!


----------



## conklinwh

Circle110, I'd really like your thoughts on Guanajuato restaurants as only one that we find really good is Ik Etznab in Santa Rosa and a little pricey for frequent dining.


----------



## norocysuerte

Hi - I'm moving to Tuxtla Gutierrez in May 2012 with my boyfriend who is Chiapaneco and looking to connect with the expat network there specifically and Chiapas more generally. 

I was most recently serving as a Peace Corps volunteer in the Republic of Moldova in Eastern Europe - so in addition to Spanish, i also speak a bit of Romanian. I also look forward to connecting with any other RPCV's living in Mexico. 

Before the Peace Corps, I worked in Human Resources in New York City for 10 years and during my time in the Peace Corps I worked in NGO and community development. I'm still sorting out in which direction my career will go in Mexico. 

Noroc y suerte! (noroc = luck in romanian)


----------



## circle110

conklinwh said:


> Circle110, I'd really like your thoughts on Guanajuato restaurants as only one that we find really good is Ik Etznab in Santa Rosa and a little pricey for frequent dining.


I made a list of restaurants with commentary for the folks that came down for our wedding last month. I'll start another thread and post it there so it isn't buried so deeply in this thread.


----------



## Hobo

Hi,

I'm Neal.....(Nills, Neo) ...however you want to pronounce it.......I'm currently in the UK, but I'm moving to Mexico mid-May, 2012....I'm looking for a place to rent for about 6 months, near Lake Chapala or Uruapan..... Nothing Glitzy, or glamorous....clean tidy and safe.

Any suggestions ?

Nice to meet you all.

Cheers.


----------



## mstever

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hey everyone,
My name is Melissa and I'm moving to Mexico. I will be moving with my boyfriend, a mexican national, and I want to find a job while furthering my education. Any help?


----------



## mstever

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hey everyone,
My name is Melissa and I'm moving to Mexico. I will be moving with my boyfriend, a mexican national, and I want to find a job while furthering my education. Any help?


----------



## Isla Verde

mstever said:


> Hey everyone,
> My name is Melissa and I'm moving to Mexico. I will be moving with my boyfriend, a mexican national, and I want to find a job while furthering my education. Any help?


Where will you be living and studying? Most likely you'll be able to pick up some money teaching English though if you'll be here on a student visa, you won't be able to work legally.


----------



## cosmic93

Well I don't even know where to start off. I'm 18 years old and I currently live in California. I'm still in high school (only 26 days left until I graduate). I'm seriously considering living in Aguascalientes Mexico after I graduate high school. I just feel like my life needs a change so that's the main reason why I want to move. I might even consider Studying in Aguascalientes. Is there anyone in the forums that currently lives in Aguascalientes? if so can you please message me? I would like to know how it is living there.


----------



## Isla Verde

cosmic93 said:


> Well I don't even know where to start off. I'm 18 years old and I currently live in California. I'm still in high school (only 26 days left until I graduate). I'm seriously considering living in Aguascalientes Mexico after I graduate high school. I just feel like my life needs a change so that's the main reason why I want to move. I might even consider Studying in Aguascalientes. Is there anyone in the forums that currently lives in Aguascalientes? if so can you please message me? I would like to know how it is living there.


Why Aguascalientes? Do you have family or friends there? Do you speak Spanish?


----------



## cosmic93

Isla Verde said:


> Why Aguascalientes? Do you have family or friends there? Do you speak Spanish?


I've always wanted to visit Aguascalientes even though I went there as a kid but I don'r remember much. A great majority of my family lives in Aguascalientes (uncles,aunts,cousins). Yes I do speak Spanish


----------



## Isla Verde

cosmic93 said:


> I've always wanted to visit Aguascalientes even though I went there as a kid but I don'r remember much. A great majority of my family lives in Aguascalientes (uncles,aunts,cousins). Yes I do speak Spanish


If you have family there, then you'll be off to a good start! Are your parents pleased with your decision to move to Mexico? I don't know much of anything about Aguascalientes, but I do know that there is at least one university there: Universidad Autónoma de Aguascalientes . I hope that forum members who know something about this city will soon chime in with some firsthand information.


----------



## cosmic93

When I first told my parents they didn't take me serious but after we sat down and talked about me moving away, they were actually supportive with my decision. I plan to live there for at least 4 months and then I will decide if I really want to stay there. In those 4 months I plan on living a normal life having a job. Would people be interested to hire me? would it help that I'm bilingual? I'd appreciate it if someone could shed some light


----------



## FHBOY

cosmic93 said:


> When I first told my parents they didn't take me serious but after we sat down and talked about me moving away, they were actually supportive with my decision. I plan to live there for at least 4 months and then I will decide if I really want to stay there. In those 4 months I plan on living a normal life having a job. Would people be interested to hire me? would it help that I'm bilingual? I'd appreciate it if someone could shed some light


Not to sound parental but why not continue your education at University in Mexico and increase your odds of getting a better job for the rest of your life? I don't know much about the job market in Mexico, but based on USA standards you will have more earning power with a university degree than a high school diploma, and Mexico does have tech jobs that will require higher education.

Or

Take the year off, explore yourself, explore the choices to be made in your life before you commit to a high school education future. Travel broadens your horizons away from the world you grew up in, take the time now, while you are still a kid to find out as much as you can. After a year off, you may find your perspective on yourself will change. There is plenty of time to emigrate to Mexico, you're young...this is not the time to make a life long commitment, especially based on a few weeks vacation in a place - living is not a vacation, go and learn how to live and enjoy yourself.


----------



## conklinwh

Do you have or are you eligible for dual citizenship as would make testing the water easier.
If you think you might want to try Mexico, then you can do it but I wouldn't give up on college. You could apply. believe that they start in August but not sure whether you would have needed to take the national test. Then you could try to work a few months and see how you like it. Seems like you will have every opportunity to return to the US and pursue education if Mexico not for you.


----------



## cosmic93

FHBOY said:


> Not to sound parental but why not continue your education at University in Mexico and increase your odds of getting a better job for the rest of your life? I don't know much about the job market in Mexico, but based on USA standards you will have more earning power with a university degree than a high school diploma, and Mexico does have tech jobs that will require higher education.
> 
> Or
> 
> Take the year off, explore yourself, explore the choices to be made in your life before you commit to a high school education future. Travel broadens your horizons away from the world you grew up in, take the time now, while you are still a kid to find out as much as you can. After a year off, you may find your perspective on yourself will change. There is plenty of time to emigrate to Mexico, you're young...this is not the time to make a life long commitment, especially based on a few weeks vacation in a place - living is not a vacation, go and learn how to live and enjoy yourself.


Oh I'm definitely not settling For a high school educated future. I do plan on going to a university, but I plan to take a year off to explore Aguascalientes and decide if I really want to live/study there. I'm sure I'll end up going to a university in Aguascalientes.


----------



## FHBOY

cosmic93 said:


> Oh I'm definitely not settling For a high school educated future. I do plan on going to a university, but I plan to take a year off to explore Aguascalientes and decide if I really want to live/study there. I'm sure I'll end up going to a university in Aguascalientes.


Wise move - Buena Suerte!


----------



## cosmic93

FHBOY said:


> Wise move - Buena Suerte!


Thank you


----------



## mstever

Isla Verde said:


> Where will you be living and studying? Most likely you'll be able to pick up some money teaching English though if you'll be here on a student visa, you won't be able to work legally.


I think we will be starting off in Hermosillo, but im thinking i want to go to tech de monterrey!


----------



## kb9gzg

*Couple from Wisconsin*

Hi, All...

We currently live along the shore of Lake Michigan, just north of Milwaukee, and have been considering a move to Lake Chapala within the next couple of years. I'm a retired licensed psychotherapist, with a specialty in marriage and family therapy, and my certified medical assistant wife is still working.

After checking out Mexican coastal areas (too hot & humid for us--reminded us of August in Wisconsin!) and Ajijic, we've settled on Lake Chapala after spending a couple of weeks there. The first week, we participated in the Focus on Mexico seminar, which we thoroughly enjoyed (absolutely no pressure, not even subtle, to buy property), but want to spend up to three months renting to see if we want to do a longer term rental.

Hobbies include amateur (ham) radio, HF CW (Morse code, as figure anybody can talk into a mike); emergency medicine (EMT); and flying (single engine). I'm hoping that it will not be too much of a hastle to bring radio equipment with me.

We remain a bit confused about immigration requirements, but figure that we'll know the rules by the time we decide if the move is right for us.


----------



## FHBOY

kb9gzg said:


> Hi, All...
> 
> We currently live along the shore of Lake Michigan, just north of Milwaukee, and have been considering a move to Lake Chapala within the next couple of years. I'm a retired licensed psychotherapist, with a specialty in marriage and family therapy, and my certified medical assistant wife is still working.
> 
> After checking out Mexican coastal areas (too hot & humid for us--reminded us of August in Wisconsin!) and Ajijic, we've settled on Lake Chapala after spending a couple of weeks there. The first week, we participated in the Focus on Mexico seminar, which we thoroughly enjoyed (absolutely no pressure, not even subtle, to buy property), but want to spend up to three months renting to see if we want to do a longer term rental.
> 
> Hobbies include amateur (ham) radio, HF CW (Morse code, as figure anybody can talk into a mike); emergency medicine (EMT); and flying (single engine). I'm hoping that it will not be too much of a hastle to bring radio equipment with me.
> 
> We remain a bit confused about immigration requirements, but figure that we'll know the rules by the time we decide if the move is right for us.


Welcome guys. My late FIL was a ham (K2JIC) out of New York - I have no idea how I remember that!!! You'll find so much info on the Forum that it will make your head spin. 

Immigration, as you will read, has new laws and the machinery for implementing them is slowly evolving.

When you spent time in Ajijic did you stay at a B&B or rent a house for a month? We did both and learned a lot.

So, use the search function to look around, ask a lot of questions and I hope you stay active before and after you move. BTW - even though there was some hail in Ajijic a couple of days ago, please leave the snow shovel in Milwaukee!


----------



## kb9gzg

Should have read this before replying to your private message--could have included answer to your question...

No, we stayed at Hotel Real de Chapala as part of the Focus on Mexico program cost. Our plan is to stay in a B&B while we look for a 3-to-6-month (maybe longer) rental in Ajijic. Your thoughts about location will be very helpful, as we both enjoy uninterrupted sleep, so would like to have a place that is quiet--as opposed to continual festival parades and fireworks!


----------



## FHBOY

kb9gzg said:


> Should have read this before replying to your private message--could have included answer to your question...
> 
> No, we stayed at Hotel Real de Chapala as part of the Focus on Mexico program cost. Our plan is to stay in a B&B while we look for a 3-to-6-month (maybe longer) rental in Ajijic. Your thoughts about location will be very helpful, as we both enjoy uninterrupted sleep, so would like to have a place that is quiet--as opposed to continual festival parades and fireworks!


We stayed at La Paloma - a B&B in Ajijic - extremely quiet.


----------



## lavidaloca69

Hi Everyone. My name is Ben and I'm an expat in Guadalajara. Actually Zapopan, but no one really knows what that is unless they know Guadalajara. I'm here to further expand my business (outsourcing). My best go at Spanish is Spanglish. Can anyone recommend private tutors or classes to learn Spanish in this region?


----------



## avicenna

My name Mohammad, I am Iranian, studied two branch of medicine, nursing as a first academic activity and I have full official translated document for that until master degree, and studied traditional herbal medicine, and only have recommendation from my professor that certify me as a PhD, I am well professional nurse, teacher and doctor, I left Iran to find another country for living, unfortunately, I came first to U.A.E. but there is no good position or future for Iranian because they are Arab and hate of Iranian, lucky to find my dream wife, we love each other and have our goals for life, we got married in Dubai, unfortunately she is American and her government don't give me visit visa to see here after one year, and she can not come to me with her children, because they need father permission, we have to go through a long and hard process to take a resident visa, therefor I take a decision come to mexico and work there, so she will be able come to me with her children any time she want, I hope in this forum find a job or some guidance from you and I am living in Dubai yet.


----------



## conklinwh

Getting permission to work in Mexico is difficult for all expats as Mexico is very protective of jobs for Mexicans. It would probably take a unique nursing or other skill.
Would expect that you have a couple options.
1st, if you do have some unique nursing skills that would be of interest to say teaching or specialty hospitals, they might sponsor you.
2nd it is possible but less probable that there might be a company in the UAE that also has a location in Mexico that you could approach.
3rd and most risky is to come here on a tourist visa with finances of at least 6mo, 12 mo better, and look at options where you might start your own business or service. Mexico makes it easier for people to start businesses where might hire Mexicans than for somebody that is competing for a job at an exhausting company.


----------



## jdan6466

*Expat wannabe*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


We live in western Colorado, both retired, seniors, and want to become expats soon. We have spent time in the Chapala area and want to try Oaxaca. I cannot find a rental for December & January! Any help would be appreciated. We want to be near the Zocalo.

Does anyone have negatives about living in Oaxaca?

This forum is wonderful. Thanks to all who contribute and maintain the site.
Barbara


----------



## circle110

Oaxaca is wonderful. Here is the vivastreet listing fro Oaxaca City:

VivaStreet Resultados de tu Búsqueda[start]=&sp_housing_nb_bedrs[start]=&sp_housing_sq_ft[start]=&sp_common_main_type=&sp_housing_monthly_rent[end]=&sp_housing_nb_bedrs[end]=&offer_type=offer&end_field=

You can find things online but many times the best thing to do is arrive, get a hotel or similar short term accommodations and hunt for rentals in person. You'll find more options and usually better prices.


----------



## avicenna

GOD bless you for your advise, you made me happy and I wish GOD make you happy.I will try on your advise really I am special educated, in addition of my master degree in medical surgical nursing education, I have been worked on natural medicine near 20 years this is my family profession and we have 100 years history on it, although I am educated in this field of medicine, but except an recommendation from my professor that show me I was his PhD student and graduated, I have not any other document, except the courses I passed for PhD that he made them certify by his sign and seal, I can easy conduct a graduate course as a continuing education for nurses and midwifes and physiotherapists in natural medicine or holistic medicine, I am very strong teacher, curriculum planner, doctor and nurse, with extensive knowledge in many areas related to medical science, with IQ = 197, now around 160


----------



## jdan6466

*Oaxaca rentals*



circle110 said:


> Oaxaca is wonderful. Here is the vivastreet listing fro Oaxaca City:
> 
> VivaStreet Resultados de tu Búsqueda[start]=&sp_housing_nb_bedrs[start]=&sp_housing_sq_ft[start]=&sp_common_main_type=&sp_housing_monthly_rent[end]=&sp_housing_nb_bedrs[end]=&offer_type=offer&end_field=
> 
> You can find things online but many times the best thing to do is arrive, get a hotel or similar short term accommodations and hunt for rentals in person. You'll find more options and usually better prices.


Thank you, my friend. I will go to that site.
Barbra


----------



## cooperputterill

Hi, names Cooper in having originated from Zambia Africa which was then still under British Colonial rule. Spent most of my life in Zimbabwe in switching to South Africa for education and such where i followed a hearts set career in Tool & Die Making. After having gained some 18 years of experience in the trade and being the countires sole Cad Cam Engineer i opted out in moving to the UK as things within the country had deteriorated to alarming extents. During my time in the UK i met up with the Lady who has become so much more than my best friend, and in time made the joint move to Mexico. I am trying to get into the Manufacturing sector here as a Tooling Engineer ( or similar ) and would appreciate any advice come leads that may help. I have my FM2 permission to work and live in Mexico and am fluent with MasterCam softwares in having a wide range of tooling under my belt so to speak. My Spanish is improving, presently basic with a better understanding of the written than the oral for now.
Many thanks & Kind Regards
Cooper


----------



## FHBOY

cooperputterill said:


> Hi, names Cooper in having originated from Zambia Africa...My Spanish is improving, presently basic with a better understanding of the written than the oral for now.
> Many thanks & Kind Regards
> Cooper


Cooper:
Welcome to the Forum - we like having our numbers increase. You have a fascinating life story, I hope you realize. I have no suggestions for you, just wanted to say hello. Within the Forum, the "search" tool can start you on your quest, and I am sure many other will enter in to give you ideas.

Please keep posting and share your insights on life in Mexico to your fellow expats.


----------



## conklinwh

Cooper, you certainly sound like you have very strong skills if up to date on the latest design software tools. You show Merida as your location and I really don't know what kind of manufacturing base exists there.
My understanding is that there is a tool and design professional organization worldwide. I would start there looking for companies that use your skills in Mexico, especially foreign companies where you would be a great trade-off against full expat packages. Only issue I see is that most of these companies are more likely to be in places like D.F. or Gdl or even Queretaro where Bombadier is building a large facility.


----------



## Benjamino

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will



I am Benjamin, a tech Entrepreneur who plans on starting up a vacaction planning service for young Americans who want to travel to mexico on a budget... I plan on leveraging condo rentals, private chefs as well as good web design with informative blog posts on a regular basis to keep people interested. 

I am looking at living in either Guadalajara or Monterrey. I want a good tech community but I prefer to stay outside of Mexico City.


----------



## Benjamino

I am Benjamino, a tech Entrepreneur who plans on starting up a vacaction planning service for young Americans who want to travel to mexico on a budget... I plan on leveraging condo rentals, private chefs as well as good web design with informative blog posts on a regular basis to keep people interested. 

I am looking at living in either Guadalajara or Monterrey. I want a good tech community but I prefer to stay outside of Mexico City.


----------



## michaile metro

*michaile*

My name is Michaile {michelle}, I will be moving To Orizaba Vera Cruz,In possibly 1yr I am a Barber and hairdresser .My husband Jorge is a Mexican citizen , I would like to do hair or a spa can't get any info about the Mexican laws unless i pay any ideas were i can go to get info.


----------



## mickisue1

michaile metro said:


> My name is Michaile {michelle}, I will be moving To Orizaba Vera Cruz,In possibly 1yr I am a Barber and hairdresser .My husband Jorge is a Mexican citizen , I would like to do hair or a spa can't get any info about the Mexican laws unless i pay any ideas were i can go to get info.


There are a lot of laws, LOL. What specific laws are you looking for information about?


----------



## trpt2345

I've been on this forum for a bit but I don't think I ever officially introduced myself so here goes. 

For 25 years I have been married to a Mexican woman in Chicago who is now a dual citizen, and who wanted to return to Mexico after many years. Her family now lives in Morelia after years in DF and Vera Cruz. We relocated to Morelia last July. I am working for the Conservatorio de las Rosas in Morelia now, I am a trumpet player and teacher and am involved in their new program, a licensiado in jazz starting in the fall. I just got back from a trip to DF where it seems I will be working starting in August one day a week in a program at the DIM school there too. My FM-2 just came through after a five month tramite so I am legal at least for the next year. There don't seem to be many Americans in Morelia, which is OK by me, I love the whole vibe here. We had been coming to Mexico once or twice a year since 1985, so I had a lot of experience in a lot of different places, and having a personal kind of in with the natives makes a lot of difference. So the transition has been easy for me, I feel very at home here and the only thing I really miss is the diversity of ethnic cuisines one can get in Chicago. I'd kill for some decent Chinese or Korean. Or Vietnamese. I have had some great exchanges here already and look forward to more.


----------



## conklinwh

Welcome, great that things going well!
I'm surprised that not more expats in Morelia as a lot of folk from there, Progreso & Sisal do make posts. Guess Morelia a large place.
Maybe your one day a week in DF will help with your food cravings.


----------



## Isla Verde

conklinwh;786815
Maybe your one day a week in DF will help with your food cravings.[/QUOTE said:


> Anyone looking for good Chinese food in the DF should avoid the ubiquitous Chinese buffet places. They are inexpensive, but the food is greasy and pretty tasteless.


----------



## RPBHaas

cooperputterill said:


> Hi, names Cooper in having originated from Zambia Africa which was then still under British Colonial rule. Spent most of my life permission to work and live in Mexico and am fluent with MasterCam softwares in having a wide range of tooling under my belt so to speak. My Spanish is improving, presently basic with a better understanding of the written than the oral for now.
> Many thanks & Kind Regards
> Cooper


Cooper,
I am looking for someone with your skills to assist my company with my mineral benefit plant and would be interested in discussing this further. Please email me at [email protected] if you are interested and welcome to the Forum.


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> Anyone looking for good Chinese food in the DF should avoid the ubiquitous Chinese buffet places. They are inexpensive, but the food is greasy and pretty tasteless.


...just like here in the USA - greasy, fried and yucccch! :yuck: Chinese buffets, ugh!


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> ...just like here in the USA - greasy, fried and yucccch! :yuck: Chinese buffets, ugh!


Nothing like it is in the US! I have eaten wonderful Chinese food at hole-in-the-wall restaurants in Chinatowns in Philly and NYC. There's nothing like that here. To get tasty Chinese food in Mexico City, you have to pay more than my budget can handle.


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> Nothing like it is in the US! I have eaten wonderful Chinese food at hole-in-the-wall restaurants in Chinatowns in Philly and NYC. There's nothing like that here. To get tasty Chinese food in Mexico City, you have to pay more than my budget can handle.


not to beat a dead horse [so I will] - I am a fan of hole in the wall Chinese restaurants in NYC and Philly. Ah well, the sacrifices I will make to live in a better place - no mo moo goo gai pan, just real fresh air and sunshine.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Ethinic food*



FHBOY said:


> not to beat a dead horse [so I will] - I am a fan of hole in the wall Chinese restaurants in NYC and Philly. Ah well, the sacrifices I will make to live in a better place - no mo moo goo gai pan, just real fresh air and sunshine.


All right you guys! I have been here in SLP since early Dec. except for Easter week in San Diego and now you HAVE to mention ethnic food. I have not seen a Jewish Deli, Vietnamese soup place, Thai restaurant [did but forgot where or was it in Queretaro?] or a Korean Barbeque joint here. I cannot find the bags of corned beef you boil for 3 hours. Stop it please. I'm dripping on my keyboard worst than my ex Boxer did when she saw a porterhouse being cooked..


----------



## FHBOY

AlanMexicali said:


> All right you guys! I have been here in SLP since early Dec. except for Easter week in San Diego and now you HAVE to mention ethnic food. I have not seen a Jewish Deli, Vietnamese soup place, Thai restaurant [did but forgot where or was it in Queretaro?] or a Korean Barbeque joint here. I cannot find the bags of corned beef you boil for 3 hours. Stop it please. I'm dripping on my keyboard worst than my ex Boxer did when she saw a porterhouse being cooked..


Yesssss - we are sooooo evil! Heh, heh, heh!


----------



## BombonTorres

Hi everyone! My name is Tracy, I was born in Minnesota, but my dad is originally form Tepic, Nayarit. I am a housewife and I currently live in Tepic, but visiting Minnesota at the moment. Btw, this forum is and super informational!

Gracias y Cuidanse Mucho.


----------



## conklinwh

Between San Miguel & Queretaro there is a pretty good set of ethnic restaurants. Yet to find anybody that understands how to make a deli sandwich.


----------



## FHBOY

conklinwh said:


> Between San Miguel & Queretaro there is a pretty good set of ethnic restaurants. Yet to find anybody that understands how to make a deli sandwich.


Don't feel bad, I can't even find someone to do that in Baltimore, and I've been here 18 years!. 

For my money, the only good deli sandwiches are made by Ben's on Queens Boulevard in Rego Park, NY or Katz' on the Lower East Side. A close second used to be Wolfie's in Miami. Oh, the vast food desert that exists south of the Verrazano-Narrows Bridge to Miami!


----------



## conklinwh

FHBOY said:


> Don't feel bad, I can't even find someone to do that in Baltimore, and I've been here 18 years!.
> 
> For my money, the only good deli sandwiches are made by Ben's on Queens Boulevard in Rego Park, NY or Katz' on the Lower East Side. A close second used to be Wolfie's in Miami. Oh, the vast food desert that exists south of the Verrazano-Narrows Bridge to Miami!


Tell me about it, I moved from NY to Raleigh and was excited to see a Horowitz Deli. Ran out to get a pastrami sandwich and one layer of pastrami. I told them they should be ashamed of themselves.
Do have the advantage that my brothers inlays own Veniero's so I do occasionally get my cannoli fix.


----------



## pappabee

FHBOY said:


> Don't feel bad, I can't even find someone to do that in Baltimore, and I've been here 18 years!.
> 
> For my money, the only good deli sandwiches are made by Ben's on Queens Boulevard in Rego Park, NY or Katz' on the Lower East Side. A close second used to be Wolfie's in Miami. Oh, the vast food desert that exists south of the Verrazano-Narrows Bridge to Miami!


When ever I fly into Cleveland Oh my kids know to meet me a Corkys and Lenny's so I can get my Corn Beef, tongue and swiss on rye and a giant Kosher Dill. There is a good Thai place here in Ajijic and one of the better restaurants does a decent Chinese on Sunday but that's about it for the rest. What I wouldn't give for a good Egg Fu Young.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Sandwiches*



conklinwh said:


> Between San Miguel & Queretaro there is a pretty good set of ethnic restaurants. Yet to find anybody that understands how to make a deli sandwich.


I know about sandwiches in most places in Mexico. Way too much mayonnaise and 4 or 5 or even 6 times too much French's Mustard, not matter what you tell them you want. [hamburgers also] Where is the meat? Pizza, where is the sauce? I know why the kids cover the slices with catchup. This makes me irk when they do that.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Corned Beef Sandwiches*



pappabee said:


> When ever I fly into Cleveland Oh my kids know to meet me a Corkys and Lenny's so I can get my Corn Beef, tongue and swiss on rye and a giant Kosher Dill. There is a good Thai place here in Ajijic and one of the better restaurants does a decent Chinese on Sunday but that's about it for the rest. What I wouldn't give for a good Egg Fu Young.


Maybe I should open a corned beef sandwich shop in SLP.


----------



## FHBOY

*Deli(cious) Dreams*



AlanMexicali said:


> Maybe I should open a corned beef sandwich shop in SLP.


I was thinking of one for Ajijic, but how do I import corned beef, and where it there decent rye, not to mention mustard with horseradish in it and the task to find a decent pickle or cole slaw. Oh and forget Dr. Brown's Cel-Ray, Super Lake will charge $10 USD a bottle for it!

Oh well, gives me a reason to take a vacation to New York every now and then.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Corned Beef Sandwiches*



FHBOY said:


> I was thinking of one for Ajijic, but how do I import corned beef, and where it there decent rye, not to mention mustard with horseradish in it and the task to find a decent pickle or cole slaw. Oh and forget Dr. Brown's Cel-Ray, Super Lake will charge $10 USD a bottle for it!
> 
> Oh well, gives me a reason to take a vacation to New York every now and then.


Now that I think about it I could cook corned beef from scratch and use Mexican ingredients: French's mustard, bolillos etc. and Mexicanize the sandwich to their tastes. [even offer mayonnaise] Not any expats around here, except a few. Large garlic dill pickles are a problem and maybe substituent extra large pickled jalapenos with each sandwich. Potato salad is no problem here. [Costco, Sam's, Walmart]


----------



## pappabee

AlanMexicali said:


> Now that I think about it I could cook corned beef from scratch and use Mexican ingredients: French's mustard, bolillos etc. and Mexicanize the sandwich to their tastes. [even offer mayonnaise] Not any expats around here, except a few. Large garlic dill pickles are a problem and maybe substituent extra large pickled jalapenos with each sandwich. Potato salad is no problem here. [Costco, Sam's, Walmart]


There you go, changing things around. If I wanted a '*******ized' sandwich I have loads of places to get one. What I want is the "real thing" with the Kosher (not Kosher style) dill and fresh baked rye. Do that and I'll drive to SLP just to get a few. H-ll get the pickle and I'll drive there to get a few. VVBG 

:clap2::clap2:

[all this just to remind you that I'm pulling some legs]


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Corned Beef in Mexico*



pappabee said:


> There you go, changing things around. If I wanted a '*******ized' sandwich I have loads of places to get one. What I want is the "real thing" with the Kosher (not Kosher style) dill and fresh baked rye. Do that and I'll drive to SLP just to get a few. H-ll get the pickle and I'll drive there to get a few. VVBG
> 
> :clap2::clap2:
> 
> [all this just to remind you that I'm pulling some legs]


"What they don't know won't hurt them."

The only sandwich even remotely close to a corned beef sandwich is at Subway here called pastrami and at less than 3 ounces, rubbery and the wrong taste. 

It will be all about the meat. The deli sections in some supermarkets sometimes have Buddig corned beef and/or pastrami in small bags for about $50.00 pesos and it is almost the same as Subway's. I cook about one bag type corned beef every 2 weeks when I have access to it.

You are very lucky to have access to decent corned beef, I am not as fortunate.


----------



## Guest

Hi, I am Jeanette and my husband and I will soon retire and move to Mexico. We wish to have a slower, healthy,economical pace of life. We will be around the Cancun - Isla Mujeres area. We have vacationed in this area for a while and have established many friendships but we have found you can always learn something new on the forums and blogs.


----------



## Detailman

lauraj said:


> Hi, I am Jeanette and my husband and I will soon retire and move to Mexico. We wish to have a slower, healthy,economical pace of life. We will be around the Cancun - Isla Mujeres area. We have vacationed in this area for a while and have established many friendships but we have found you can always learn something new on the forums and blogs.


Welcome to the forum. As you mentioned, we all learn many new things by participating in this forum. You will find the answer to many questions. If you would like specific information on particular subjects try using the search function and you will probably find that there are past threads that discuss the subject you are interested in as the same questions have a habit of being asked numerous times.

The life you are seeking can be found in Mexico, if not in one area then in another. Again, welcome.


----------



## FHBOY

lauraj said:


> Hi, I am Jeanette and my husband and I will soon retire and move to Mexico. We wish to have a slower, healthy,economical pace of life. We will be around the Cancun - Isla Mujeres area. We have vacationed in this area for a while and have established many friendships but we have found you can always learn something new on the forums and blogs.


+1 - open your horizons to different places, don't settle on one because of a great vacation. This Forum did that to us, it was the same advice we got - there is so much Mexico out there - and welcome!


----------



## Guest

FHBOY said:


> +1 - open your horizons to different places, don't settle on one because of a great vacation. This Forum did that to us, it was the same advice we got - there is so much Mexico out there - and welcome!


I have been to various places in Mexico and thought I would be content in those areas but once I made it to the Caribbean side of Mexico and the Yucatan in general, I felt like this was the area. I know there are hurricanes but mother nature always keeps us on our toes no matter where you live. I guess the biggest thing for us is to give the work notice and do it. The place we will rent will be completed by March. ( could have been sooner but building will stop during hurricane season) . We will live above a local family. We spent part of our last vacation in their home. My daughters professor friend will be in Guatemala again for research so we hope we will be moved and able to visit her and to see this country also. Belize is also on our radar. The hubby loves the ruins and reading about them. So we are not locked on one area totally and plan to be on the move with a home base. If money will stretch that is. Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## kalulu

Hi All!
Just wanted to greet everyone and say hello 
We are a family of 3 (mum, dad and 6,5 year old daughter).
We are planning to move to the Vallarta area soon (I know that might be according to many of you here not the best of choices but I'll get back to that subject in a separate post  ).
We are boat people - currently living on a liveaboard in BC Canada. We need to stay close to the water and will ultimately (as our past experiences have shown...) move on further after hopefully staying a while in Mexico.
Moving and travelling has become our addiction LOL  8 years - 10 or more different countries... one just can't stop finding new places ;-)
Health issues require us to be a) on the coast and b) in a warm/hot climate.
We are looking to live in a house/apt/condo or the likes... and work on our next boat.
So boating facilities/boatyard are also significant...
My main interest and focus here would be to find out about: the cost of living in the Vallarta area and about schools for our daughter. Initial research has been done but as our experience has shown that first hand info from people actually living there (or parents who have kids in schools there) is the best guidance one can get.
Therefore I hope to meet here people/parents living in the Vallarta area 

Many thanks in advance & wishing you all a lovely day!
BR
kalulu


----------



## freshstart

Hi everyone,

I am new to internet communities but I have been a lurker a long time, greedily consuming all the good info folks are willing to share. I have been thinking about a fresh place to start the second phase of my life (my employment is coming to an end and I have decided to relocate out of Ct, a place of unsustainable financial burdens). I have looked in the Nashville Tn area (I write music), but a quick visit to Mexico made me want to breathe the free air of Mexico. I am looking for a home. I'll spend most of my time writing music and painting. I find Mexico City so energetic, so cutting-edge, young, culturally sophisticated. I am seriously thinking about relocating to CUernavaca (Morelia/Patzcuaro area is a runner-up). Can anyone who has gone through the same process of picking a town to retire/live, give me an expert opinion (pros/cons) of Cuernavaca and or Morelia? Oh, also, Cuernavaca seems very reasonable in terms of the real estate price (even more than Morelia). Am I mistaken? I appreciate any and all info. Thank you


----------



## BombonTorres

kalulu said:


> Hi All!
> Just wanted to greet everyone and say hello
> We are a family of 3 (mum, dad and 6,5 year old daughter).
> We are planning to move to the Vallarta area soon (I know that might be according to many of you here not the best of choices but I'll get back to that subject in a separate post  ).
> We are boat people - currently living on a liveaboard in BC Canada. We need to stay close to the water and will ultimately (as our past experiences have shown...) move on further after hopefully staying a while in Mexico.
> Moving and travelling has become our addiction LOL  8 years - 10 or more different countries... one just can't stop finding new places ;-)
> Health issues require us to be a) on the coast and b) in a warm/hot climate.
> We are looking to live in a house/apt/condo or the likes... and work on our next boat.
> So boating facilities/boatyard are also significant...
> My main interest and focus here would be to find out about: the cost of living in the Vallarta area and about schools for our daughter. Initial research has been done but as our experience has shown that first hand info from people actually living there (or parents who have kids in schools there) is the best guidance one can get.
> Therefore I hope to meet here people/parents living in the Vallarta area
> 
> Many thanks in advance & wishing you all a lovely day!
> BR
> kalulu


First and foremost, welcome to the area! Vallarta is a great place to live, lots of fun things to do, generally nice weather, and great people. If your Spanish is good I might suggest looking at this website for housing and other things: Anuncios Gratis Puerto Vallarta | Vivastreet | Clasificados Gratis .. Good luck and if there are any other questions I can help you to answer, I'd be glad to. Good luck!


----------



## FHBOY

kalulu said:


> Hi All!
> Just wanted to greet everyone and say hello
> We are a family of 3 (mum, dad and 6,5 year old daughter).
> 
> Many thanks in advance & wishing you all a lovely day!
> BR
> kalulu


Only you can decide where is a good place to live for you. We have all made choices and can advocate for any of them. If you are sure about temperature and humidity and nearness to water, in my opinion, Vallarta is great place: lively, easy to live in, not much of a language barrier, plenty to do and see. Of course there is the famous Marina Vallarta, just south of the airport (what beautiful boats/yachts are docked there!) I am told it is more expensive and have heard people talking about Nayarit (I know nothing about that). We've driven south of Vallarta for tours and the water is beautiful and the coast is interesting.

Use the "search" feature on this site to look for more specific info and welcome, Welcommen (I think my German is correct.)


----------



## mickisue1

kalulu said:


> Hi All!
> Just wanted to greet everyone and say hello
> We are a family of 3 (mum, dad and 6,5 year old daughter).
> We are planning to move to the Vallarta area soon (I know that might be according to many of you here not the best of choices but I'll get back to that subject in a separate post  ).
> We are boat people - currently living on a liveaboard in BC Canada. We need to stay close to the water and will ultimately (as our past experiences have shown...) move on further after hopefully staying a while in Mexico.
> Moving and travelling has become our addiction LOL  8 years - 10 or more different countries... one just can't stop finding new places ;-)
> Health issues require us to be a) on the coast and b) in a warm/hot climate.
> We are looking to live in a house/apt/condo or the likes... and work on our next boat.
> So boating facilities/boatyard are also significant...
> My main interest and focus here would be to find out about: the cost of living in the Vallarta area and about schools for our daughter. Initial research has been done but as our experience has shown that first hand info from people actually living there (or parents who have kids in schools there) is the best guidance one can get.
> Therefore I hope to meet here people/parents living in the Vallarta area
> 
> Many thanks in advance & wishing you all a lovely day!
> BR
> kalulu


As the parent of four grown kids, may I suggest that, in your roaming, you begin looking for a place you can stay for a long time? As kids get older, leaving their friends and making new ones becomes more and more wrenching. 

Soon, it's likely your daughters will be traumatized at the frequency of changes of location that you express.


----------



## GeorgGrey

Hi folks, my name is Georg. I'm originally from Germany. I left Germany in 1981 and basically roamed the world until 1989 when I came to Mexico. I spent 12 years in México, D.F., and moved to Xalapa, Ver. about 10 years ago. I've been keeping myself afloat in Mexico by focusing on language training. I gave a lot of business English classes in D.F. However, here in Xalapa I'm giving German classes as a private tutor. And I like it a lot!


----------



## kalulu

BombonTorres said:


> First and foremost, welcome to the area! Vallarta is a great place to live, lots of fun things to do, generally nice weather, and great people. If your Spanish is good I might suggest looking at this website for housing and other things: .. Good luck and if there are any other questions I can help you to answer, I'd be glad to. Good luck!


Thank you BombonTorres! I have already looked through the link you submitted, was helpful. And I must say, one thing that the Vallarta area does NOT suffer from is a lack of housing possibilities!  My God, there are so many to rent offers for so little money alone in the internet... amazing!?  
Anyhow... I will be having more questions - also regarding the internet.
My work is internet based and I need a good connection to do what makes my money - I have browsed thru a thread about the internet either already on this forum or somewhere else... and as far as my research reg the providers goes I am aware I might just have to get a commercial hook up - is that at all possible... in my case the upload speed is very important, I need at least 0.7 Mb upload... I will write a separate post regarding this matter, but maybe you have some insight too?

thx in advance
BR
kalulu


----------



## kalulu

FHBOY said:


> Only you can decide where is a good place to live for you. We have all made choices and can advocate for any of them. If you are sure about temperature and humidity and nearness to water, in my opinion, Vallarta is great place: lively, easy to live in, not much of a language barrier, plenty to do and see. Of course there is the famous Marina Vallarta, just south of the airport (what beautiful boats/yachts are docked there!) I am told it is more expensive and have heard people talking about Nayarit (I know nothing about that). We've driven south of Vallarta for tours and the water is beautiful and the coast is interesting.
> 
> Use the "search" feature on this site to look for more specific info and welcome, Welcommen (I think my German is correct.)


Thx for your reply FHBOY!
Indeed very true what you write 
And I will only be sure about the whole package once I am there and have survived an x amount of days/weeks/months ha ha ha 

Vielen Dank (in German!)
BR
kalulu


----------



## kalulu

mickisue1 said:


> As the parent of four grown kids, may I suggest that, in your roaming, you begin looking for a place you can stay for a long time? As kids get older, leaving their friends and making new ones becomes more and more wrenching.
> 
> Soon, it's likely your daughters will be traumatized at the frequency of changes of location that you express.


hmmm... that sounded very patronizing!? ;-)
nevertheless thank you for expressing your concern.
please understand that I/we are very aware of the need to settle somewhere - ESPECIALLY because of our daughter (we only have one!).
it is not always so easy to adjust to all the difficulties that one stumbles upon in a new place... there is no point in forcing oneself to put up with something only because everyone around says that we should start settling. 
this of course is a subject of much discussion... and I know that my parents feel the same - age does that... and from the sound of it (you write you have four grown kids) I assume you too are older and feel the need to stay in one place and feel that that is important.
so far our daughter has not shown any very clear reasons for us to assume that she is or will be soon TRAUMATIZED because of the moving. She has though become a very open child, one that adjusts very easily, juggles between languages, makes friends easily etc... of course trauma might have already occurred (theoretically)... she is only 6,5 years old. So one could argue that it is difficult to tell.
i would love to stay longer for e.g. in Mexico... but not under ANY costs... 
we were planning to stay longer in Canada... and were so disappointed when we realized that things just can't work out there for us... that the obstacles are just too big. 
I do hope Mexico works... 

BR
kalulu


----------



## FHBOY

kalulu said:


> hmmm... that sounded very patronizing!? ;-)... that the obstacles are just too big.
> I do hope Mexico works...
> 
> BR
> kalulu


I have known, through this forum, Isla a long time and she is not being patronizing, that would involve being judgmental. We here on the Forum are very frank with our opinions, yet remain respectful of each other. Nothing we speak of here is personal, you see we only really know each other through the words we write and, in the end, have no connection to each other, that is, the consequences of your acts will not affect us and vice versa, so the comments are never personal.

Saying that, you are correct, Isla, I and most of the people here are old enough to be your daughter's grandparent and we come from another planet when it comes to things. Like your mother and father, we look at the world through our experience which only comes from age. My Father used to have a saying on the wall in his study which read: "We grow too soon old and too late schmart".

Believe me, we all thought we knew it all when we were growing up also. It is only in hindsight that we learned some of the things we now advocate.

Your daughter is having a heck of an adventure for a 6 1/2 year old, she will not be afraid of people, no matter what they look like or what language they speak or how they dress...and that is a great life lesson. 

I think my concern would echo Isla's somewhat, remember I am grandfatherly age also, at some point you will need to put down roots but when you do, be sure the lessons of living so many places at so young as age does not get supplanted. 

It is obvious that your daughter has a "home" with you, I hope that she takes this home into whatever house (boat) you settle in, and is able to acquire friends and bring them there also, but the need for the security of one address for a long period is important, it provides stable dependability and security.

Of more concern, IMHO, is evaluating the reason why, for example, Canada was not for you then doing your homework on your next destination and being as sure as you can be that the same obstacles will not be in your way. I'm sure you are doing it.

"Good advice costs nothing and it's worth the price." - Allan Sherman


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> I have known, through this forum, Isla a long time and she is not being patronizing, that would involve being judgmental. We here on the Forum are very frank with our opinions, yet remain respectful of each other. Nothing we speak of here is personal, you see we only really know each other through the words we write and, in the end, have no connection to each other, that is, the consequences of your acts will not affect us and vice versa, so the comments are never personal.
> 
> Saying that, you are correct, Isla, I and most of the people here are old enough to be your daughter's grandparent and we come from another planet when it comes to things. Like your mother and father, we look at the world through our experience which only comes from age. My Father used to have a saying on the wall in his study which read: "We grow too soon old and too late schmart".
> 
> Believe me, we all thought we knew it all when we were growing up also. It is only in hindsight that we learned some of the things we now advocate.
> 
> Your daughter is having a heck of an adventure for a 6 1/2 year old, she will not be afraid of people, no matter what they look like or what language they speak or how they dress...and that is a great life lesson.
> 
> I think my concern would echo Isla's somewhat, remember I am grandfatherly age also, at some point you will need to put down roots but when you do, be sure the lessons of living so many places at so young as age does not get supplanted.
> 
> It is obvious that your daughter has a "home" with you, I hope that she takes this home into whatever house (boat) you settle in, and is able to acquire friends and bring them there also, but the need for the security of one address for a long period is important, it provides stable dependability and security.
> 
> Of more concern, IMHO, is evaluating the reason why, for example, Canada was not for you then doing your homework on your next destination and being as sure as you can be that the same obstacles will not be in your way. I'm sure you are doing it.
> 
> "Good advice costs nothing and it's worth the price." - Allan Sherman


FHBOY, you have confused me with mickisue, though it's true that I do try to be frank with my posts, but never patronizing. And no doubt I am old enough to be the grandmother of kalulu's daughter .


----------



## mickisue1

Isla Verde said:


> FHBOY, you have confused me with mickisue, though it's true that I do try to be frank with my posts, but never patronizing. And no doubt I am old enough to be the grandmother of kalulu's daughter .


Yes, it was I who made the statement.

And I had no intention of being patronizing. Nor, at this time in my life, do I feel the need to be settled. On the contrary, with my kids grown and launched, I have more freedom to move around the globe than ever.

I have some experience with the results of frequent moves; my husband moved 10 times from the time he was born till he graduated from HS. He's moved only 6 in the intervening 34 years, and four of those locations were within 5 miles of each other.

If anything, he tends to be more the "find a place and stay there" member of our marriage. 

Isla is a teacher, I'm a nurse. We both have backgrounds in physical and emotional development in children. When they are smaller, they tend to look much more to their parents for stability and a sense of self, so where they live, and the people around them are more bit players in their lives.

As they grow, their friends assume greater and greater emotional importance to them, and leaving them is more and more wrenching. 

My point was not to condescend. Just to make a suggestion. We all have things that are necessary to make us feel at home. Sometimes, we don't get to have them, or must prioritize which of them are most important, in the need to serve some other person's needs.

It may be location, it may be staying where you are--I don't know what it is for anyone but myself. One of the major reasons that I am sitting here, typing this post in this particular house is that, when we were planning to move to a bigger place, the two youngest, in middle school and high school at the time, wanted to be able to continue in their same school, and be able to walk. You can imagine that that narrowed the area a bit!


----------



## Quetza

*New to the forum*

Hi, everyone! 

I'm mexican so I don't qualify as an expat but decided to register anyway because I find it fascinating to read about the expat perspective of Mexico and I'd like to participate in the conversations which I find most interesting. 

I spent my elementary education surrounded by expats from different nationalities: the owners of the school, some of the staff and teachers and also some expat families. But I never thought of them as strangers or part of an expat community, they were just... themselves if that makes sense.

Recently, I started reading expat blogs of countries I'm interested in but it wasn't until yesterday that it clicked that *gasp* there are also expat comunities here in Mexico and started searching for blogs or sites. That's how I got here and it's a very entertaining forum (also very useful for me to find a diferent approach and view of Mexico). 

I read the rules and I didn't find any that said I couldn't register if I wasn't an expat but if there are, please feel free to tell me.


----------



## pappabee

Quetza said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I'm mexican so I don't qualify as an expat but decided to register anyway because I find it fascinating to read about the expat perspective of Mexico and I'd like to participate in the conversations which I find most interesting.
> 
> I spent my elementary education surrounded by expats from different nationalities: the owners of the school, some of the staff and teachers and also some expat families. But I never thought of them as strangers or part of an expat community, they were just... themselves if that makes sense.
> 
> Recently, I started reading expat blogs of countries I'm interested in but it wasn't until yesterday that it clicked that *gasp* there are also expat comunities here in Mexico and started searching for blogs or sites. That's how I got here and it's a very entertaining forum (also very useful for me to find a diferent approach and view of Mexico).
> 
> I read the rules and I didn't find any that said I couldn't register if I wasn't an expat but if there are, please feel free to tell me.


I hope that I can speak for most of the members here, welcome and please do post when you feel like. The more different views, the better this site is.:clap2:
:clap2:


----------



## Isla Verde

pappabee said:


> I hope that I can speak for most of the members here, welcome and please do post when you feel like. The more different views, the better this site is.:clap2:
> :clap2:


Welcome, Quetza. It will be really interesting to hear the views of a Mexican who is originally from India  .


----------



## Quetza

Thank you for the warm welcome!

Hehehe chose India because I've had people tell me I look indian. And it's cool, since I don't come from anywhere different than where I am now, to fantasize a little  (Any one else here does the same? )


----------



## Isla Verde

Quetza said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome!
> 
> Hehehe chose India because I've had people tell me I look indian. And it's cool, since I don't come from anywhere different than where I am now, to fantasize a little  (Any one else here does the same? )


Fantasizing about where you're from is fun. When I walk down the street in Mexico City, I hope I'm not instantly labeled as a gringa  . But the reason for stating where you're from at ExpatForum is to give the other posters some basic information about yourself, so they can know "where you're coming from" in terms of the information and comments you offer. By the way, the only regular poster who fantasizes about where's he's from is GringoCArlos, and he changes his place of origin on a regular basis! Right now, I believe, he's from Hungary.


----------



## mickisue1

Quetza said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome!
> 
> Hehehe chose India because I've had people tell me I look indian. And it's cool, since I don't come from anywhere different than where I am now, to fantasize a little  (Any one else here does the same? )


Quetza, my daughter in law, who's 100% of Mexican descent, from Weslaco TX, gets told alternately that she looks Japanese and Malaysian.

So Indian makes just as much sense.

Welcome!


----------



## FHBOY

Quetza said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome!
> 
> Hehehe chose India because I've had people tell me I look indian. And it's cool, since I don't come from anywhere different than where I am now, to fantasize a little  (Any one else here does the same? )


Having a native Mexican in our dialogs can be of great importance to all of our expat experience. I will look forward to your comments on our comments from a native perspective. Thanks for finding us. :clap2:


----------



## Detailman

Quetza said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome!
> 
> Hehehe chose India because I've had people tell me I look indian. And it's cool, since I don't come from anywhere different than where I am now, to fantasize a little  (Any one else here does the same? )


Yes! GringoCarlos is famous for it.

I'm not sure though whether he is fantasizing or hallucinating but he is from a different country almost every time he posts.


----------



## theladygeorge

Quetza said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I'm mexican so I don't qualify as an expat but decided to register anyway because I find it fascinating to read about the expat perspective of Mexico and I'd like to participate in the conversations which I find most interesting.
> 
> I spent my elementary education surrounded by expats from different nationalities: the owners of the school, some of the staff and teachers and also some expat families. But I never thought of them as strangers or part of an expat community, they were just... themselves if that makes sense.
> 
> Recently, I started reading expat blogs of countries I'm interested in but it wasn't until yesterday that it clicked that *gasp* there are also expat comunities here in Mexico and started searching for blogs or sites. That's how I got here and it's a very entertaining forum (also very useful for me to find a diferent approach and view of Mexico).
> 
> I read the rules and I didn't find any that said I couldn't register if I wasn't an expat but if there are, please feel free to tell me.


Welcome I hope you enjoy this site as much as I. I am first generation American born my parents are from Honduras. 
I find this site so very helpful and look forward to your comments.


----------



## Quetza

mickisue1: maybe I'll "settle down" in my origin country later to avoid confusion hehe. 

Detailman: Wathever the reason of his constant change of country, sounds like a fun hallucination/fantasy to have 

Again, thank you for the warm greetings, I'll try to be useful to the comunity


----------



## Detailman

Isla Verde said:


> Fantasizing about where you're from is fun. When I walk down the street in Mexico City, I hope I'm not instantly labeled as a gringa  . But the reason for stating where you're from at ExpatForum is to give the other posters some basic information about yourself, so they can know "where you're coming from" in terms of the information and comments you offer. By the way, the only regular poster who fantasizes about where's he's from is GringoCArlos, and he changes his place of origin on a regular basis! Right now, I believe, he's from Hungary.


Sorry, for some reason I didn't see your reply before I too commented on our notorious GringoCArlos.


----------



## Isla Verde

Detailman said:


> Sorry, for some reason I didn't see your reply before I too commented on our notorious GringoCArlos.


No problem. I'm sure that GringoCArlos doesn't mind an extra comment on his peripatetic ways.


----------



## Detailman

Isla Verde said:


> No problem. I'm sure that GringoCArlos doesn't mind an extra comment on his peripatetic ways.


AND I learned a new word today. Had to look that one up.


----------



## Isla Verde

Detailman said:


> AND I learned a new word today. Had to look that one up.


Good for you! I wish my students would do that more often.


----------



## Detailman

Isla Verde said:


> Good for you! I wish my students would do that more often.


Sometimes you can pick up the probable meaning of a word based on the context in which it is used. Works for me as an avid reader. When I check it I often find that my assumption was correct.

BUT, not this time. After all you were talking about GringoCArlos. I thought you might know more about him than I did and could be referring to some other trait that he was manifesting. Thought it might be something kinky or juicy so I had to look it up to get the dibs on him. Hehehe! 

GC - All in fun, all in fun. You are a great source of information! ​


----------



## Isla Verde

Detailman said:


> Sometimes you can pick up the probable meaning of a word based on the context in which it is used. Works for me as an avid reader. When I check it I often find that my assumption was correct.
> 
> BUT, not this time. After all you were talking about GringoCArlos. I thought you might know more about him than I did and could be referring to some other trait that he was manifesting. Thought it might be something kinky or juicy so I had to look it up to get the dibs on him. Hehehe!
> 
> GC - All in fun, all in fun. You are a great source of information! ​


Sorry to disappoint you, but I have no juicy gossip to pass on about our most peripatetic poster. 

By the way, using context for tackling the meaning of new words 
is a good one, but sometimes a new word is so intriguing that only a dictionary search will do to satisfy our curiosity.


----------



## Detailman

Isla Verde said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but I have no juicy gossip to pass on about our most peripatetic poster.
> 
> By the way, using context for tackling the meaning of new words
> is a good one, but sometimes a new word is so intriguing that only a dictionary search will do to satisfy our curiosity.


Oh, yes. That is why I said "often." Sometimes my deduction can be far off base. 

Better to always double-check the word as then you will recognize the true meaning of the word the next time you read it even if you do not add that particular word to your spoken vocabulary.

Question Isla Verde: As you are a teacher I was wondering if you could reward your student with a new gold star underneath his forum name? Five is OK but six would be better. If you don't have any gold stars I would even enjoy a blue one. (That would be neat!)


----------



## Isla Verde

Detailman said:


> Oh, yes. That is why I said "often." Sometimes my deduction can be far off base.
> 
> Better to always double-check the word as then you will recognize the true meaning of the word the next time you read it even if you do not add that particular word to your spoken vocabulary.
> 
> Question Isla Verde: As you are a teacher I was wondering if you could reward your student with a new gold star underneath his forum name? Five is OK but six would be better. If you don't have any gold stars I would even enjoy a blue one. (That would be neat!)


Just the act of looking up a new word helps you remember it and add it to your reading vocabulary.

I am a teacher but have never taught anyone younger than 18 in many years. So I don't have a store of gold stars to hand out to deserving students like you. Sorry . . .


----------



## mickisue1

I'm not certain, but I think that you have to get to the next post number cut off for another star.

Just keep those tongue in cheek posts coming, Detailman, and your star will magically appear.


----------



## AlanMexicali

mickisue1 said:


> I'm not certain, but I think that you have to get to the next post number cut off for another star.
> 
> Just keep those tongue in cheek posts coming, Detailman, and your star will magically appear.


I have six stars. Detailman has 100 posts more than me. I might speculate it is the quality of the posts that gets the stars, not the quantity. LOL


----------



## mickisue1

Detailman has 288 posts.

He has five stars.

I have 267, as of this post; I also have five stars.

His rep power is VERY high, though.

We still haven't quite figured out the algorithm for rep power, though.


----------



## FHBOY

If we are expounding on statistical BS I have

734 posts - a lot of BS I will admit
a Rep Power of 884 - which means as much to me as the # of angels on the head of a pin
and I am a six star General - which gives me a rank higher than Ike.

So I ask you what does it all mean? Not much if y'all do not consider what I say relevant, purposeful, well expressed, respectful and helpful. I don't look too much at the ranking stuff - it seems rankings and numbers are a younger people game - objective things that can be measured. 

I look at the subjective things, how and when a person talks, what they say, how they say it. It is easy to judge on statistics, it is more difficult to earn respect from your treatment and knowledge,

But just in case: Nah, nah n' nah nah  I've got six stars!!!!


----------



## Detailman

AlanMexicali said:


> I have six stars. Detailman has 100 posts more than me. I might speculate it is the quality of the posts that gets the stars, not the quantity. LOL


A person gets the sixth star when they reach 500 posts, so I still have a long way to go.

Reputation is something that nobody can really explain. Well, I shouldn't say nobody! I think there is at least one person who can explain but he isn't talking and I am not going to point him out! (And no - that person is not ME!)

The fun part if for you to determine over a period of time who that person might be. 

It's like a mystery story and I refuse to tell you how it ends.

And if FHBoy isn't interested in the end of the mystery that is OK too for I agree it is all somewhat meaningless but then again that is what a lot of fun is -- isn't it? :confused2:


----------



## Quetza

That means that a newbie like me has a lot of posting to do before I can get a second star. I'm not sure how this works, are there privileges asociated with having more stars?


----------



## Detailman

Quetza said:


> That means that a newbie like me has a lot of posting to do before I can get a second star. I'm not sure how this works, are there privileges asociated with having more stars?


There are no privileges associated with having stars. They simply reflect the number of times you have posted.

The stars granted are as follows:

You start with one star. Changes to two stars with 20 posts. Three stars with 50 posts. Four stars with 100 posts. 5 stars with 200 posts. 6 stars with 500 posts and so on until you reach the ultimate number of stars which is a total of 9.

For more information use the search button and check out the thread: "What do the green squares mean?" Just type in "green squares." It will provide more information.


----------



## FHBOY

Detailman said:


> There are no privileges associated with having stars. They simply reflect the number of times you have posted.
> 
> The stars granted are as follows:
> 
> You start with one star. Changes to two stars with 20 posts. Three stars with 50 posts. Four stars with 100 posts. 5 stars with 200 posts. 6 stars with 500 posts and so on until you reach the ultimate number of stars which is a total of 9.
> 
> For more information use the search button and check out the thread: "What do the green squares mean?" Just type in "green squares." It will provide more information.


Yep it could be fun

And...Yep, we've been down this little green square road before.

And Lastly = part of this time and this forum must be to have fun...why not?

What, me worry? - AEN


----------



## mickisue1

I found it, thanks to you, Detailman.

It's in a thread called "the thanks thingie and giving 'reputation'" in the Spain forum.

It's not that I am worrying about my reputation, it's more that I had no idea how the things were computed.

I always assume that there is a database for things, and when I can't discern that database on my own, it makes me a little crazy.


----------



## Detailman

mickisue1 said:


> I found it, thanks to you, Detailman.
> 
> It's in a thread called "the thanks thingie and giving 'reputation'" in the Spain forum.
> 
> It's not that I am worrying about my reputation, it's more that I had no idea how the things were computed.
> 
> I always assume that there is a database for things, and when I can't discern that database on my own, it makes me a little crazy.


I'm sorry but that is not the correct answer, no matter what it said. Further research may give you a few more clues but it is not quite that simple. (In fact, in some cases maybe devious.)  Seek and ye shall find. :eyebrows:


----------



## hankster

Hello,
My name is Hank and this is first time I have ever responed to any type of blog ect. I am really not sure if i am even doing this correctly but will continue in any event. I just subscribed to the this expat site as it is of much interest to myself and hopefully i may learn a few things which could benefit myself and wife.

I retired approximately 4 years ago and have traveled to central mexico, Leon and Guanujauato to be exact. I loved it. I am planning another trip to this area before the year is out and I wanted to hear from other folks opinions and experiecnes. My wife, Arlene and I are 58 and both retired and would like to stay in the Guanajauto or San Miguel areas. I know that San Miguel can be more expensive but the area is soo beautiful and peaceful. Oh before i forge i am so so fluent in spanish enough to get by but my wife is not. I was wondering 1. is it possible to find an appartment or flat to rent for approximately 6 months at a time. Also, if you are just planning on staying for 6 months or so can you get by using your american banks and credit cards etc without undue additional costs. Also, i do not want to live in an exclusively expat area or village. We would like to live where the real people live as long as it is relatively safe and clean. As this is my first time this will do for now. Much Thanx


----------



## hankster

*Newbie*

Hello,
My name is Hank and this is first time I have ever responed to any type of blog ect. I am really not sure if i am even doing this correctly but will continue in any event. I just subscribed to the this expat site as it is of much interest to myself and hopefully i may learn a few things which could benefit myself and wife.

I retired approximately 4 years ago and have traveled to central mexico, Leon and Guanujauato to be exact. I loved it. I am planning another trip to this area before the year is out and I wanted to hear from other folks opinions and experiecnes. My wife, Arlene and I are 58 and both retired and would like to stay in the Guanajauto or San Miguel areas. I know that San Miguel can be more expensive but the area is soo beautiful and peaceful. Oh before i forge i am so so fluent in spanish enough to get by but my wife is not. I was wondering 1. is it possible to find an appartment or flat to rent for approximately 6 months at a time. Also, if you are just planning on staying for 6 months or so can you get by using your american banks and credit cards etc without undue additional costs. Also, i do not want to live in an exclusively expat area or village. We would like to live where the real people live as long as it is relatively safe and clean. As this is my first time this will do for now. Much Thanx


----------



## Espinazoblog

*Both GTO and SMA are great*

HANK --- NICE TO MEET YOU I am moving to my home in Guanajuato and can assure you that there are many nice places to live that you will find affordable especially in Guanajuato... I see lots of stuff for rent on Craigs list and also VRBO. Congrats on your decision and hope to meet you some time in the town.... Dena 




hankster said:


> Hello,
> My name is Hank and this is first time I have ever responed to any type of blog ect. I am really not sure if i am even doing this correctly but will continue in any event. I just subscribed to the this expat site as it is of much interest to myself and hopefully i may learn a few things which could benefit myself and wife.
> 
> I retired approximately 4 years ago and have traveled to central mexico, Leon and Guanujauato to be exact. I loved it. I am planning another trip to this area before the year is out and I wanted to hear from other folks opinions and experiecnes. My wife, Arlene and I are 58 and both retired and would like to stay in the Guanajauto or San Miguel areas. I know that San Miguel can be more expensive but the area is soo beautiful and peaceful. Oh before i forge i am so so fluent in spanish enough to get by but my wife is not. I was wondering 1. is it possible to find an appartment or flat to rent for approximately 6 months at a time. Also, if you are just planning on staying for 6 months or so can you get by using your american banks and credit cards etc without undue additional costs. Also, i do not want to live in an exclusively expat area or village. We would like to live where the real people live as long as it is relatively safe and clean. As this is my first time this will do for now. Much Thanx


----------



## conklinwh

Hank, we love central Mexico. We rented for four years before building in a mining "ghost town" about 45 min away.
San Miguel is a very easy move and there are certainly places there that you could rent pretty reasonably in less expat oriented areas but still close to centro.
You can easily use your US credit & ATM cards, Costs depend on the US bank and card issurer. We have a Case Visa without any foreign transaction fee that we use in grocery stores and where can't get discount for cash. Believe Capital One also has card without a fee.
We used our ATM for cash when rented and rate we got basically covered the fee. However fees now up. I would open an account with either Actinver Lloyd or Intercam. There is no cost and they pay a lot better interest than US accounts. I use Actinver and move money via domestic wire transfer($15 flat fee) to Bof A Actinver account for further transfer to our Actinver account. Money can be left in US dollar account and moved to peso account when you like the rate.
I'd probably come down on short term rental as you will find the best longer term rentals locally. I'd bring $3-400US as backup and start out using ATM. I'd then open Intercam or Actinver account and transfer $10K US, as least a minimum of $5K US.
By the way, I think Guanajuato is a great place and you may well want to check it out but I think San Miguel an easier 1st move.


----------



## gonzalezgirl

Hi to all! My name is Anna, and I have been following this forum for about a year. 
WE ARE MOVING TO MEXICO!!! My husband, our 2.5 year old son, our 6 year old dog and myself, will be going on a 1 year adventure:clap2:. I'm 38 and my husband is 42 (Navy Retired). Together have moved from state to state within the US, and even managed to travel to a few other countries. I was born in California, but raised in the small Jalisco town of San Sebastian del Sur. A few years ago, we purchased a house next door to my family's house. After our last annual visit to San Sebastian del Sur, we started talking about a possible move. It started as a dream, and it will soon become a reality. A lease agreement on our Virginia house has been signed, many loads have been donated to the thrift store, and a lot of our belongings are now in boxes. We are so fortunate to have the support of our family in the US, as well as our family in Mexico. I’m excited about going back to my roots, and spending quality time with my immediate and extended family. I can’t wait for my toddler to practice his Spanish skills. We are starting for a year, but who knows what will happen next.


----------



## mickisue1

gonzalezgirl said:


> Hi to all! My name is Anna, and I have been following this forum for about a year.
> WE ARE MOVING TO MEXICO!!! My husband, our 2.5 year old son, our 6 year old dog and myself, will be going on a 1 year adventure:clap2:. I'm 38 and my husband is 42 (Navy Retired). Together have moved from state to state within the US, and even managed to travel to a few other countries. I was born in California, but raised in the small Jalisco town of San Sebastian del Sur. A few years ago, we purchased a house next door to my family's house. After our last annual visit to San Sebastian del Sur, we started talking about a possible move. It started as a dream, and it will soon become a reality. A lease agreement on our Virginia house has been signed, many loads have been donated to the thrift store, and a lot of our belongings are now in boxes. We are so fortunate to have the support of our family in the US, as well as our family in Mexico. I’m excited about going back to my roots, and spending quality time with my immediate and extended family. I can’t wait for my toddler to practice his Spanish skills. We are starting for a year, but who knows what will happen next.


Welcome, Anna.

It sounds like you have planned well, and are ready for your adventure.


----------



## Detailman

gonzalezgirl said:


> Hi to all! My name is Anna, and I have been following this forum for about a year.
> WE ARE MOVING TO MEXICO!!! My husband, our 2.5 year old son, our 6 year old dog and myself, will be going on a 1 year adventure:clap2:. I'm 38 and my husband is 42 (Navy Retired). Together have moved from state to state within the US, and even managed to travel to a few other countries. I was born in California, but raised in the small Jalisco town of San Sebastian del Sur. A few years ago, we purchased a house next door to my family's house. After our last annual visit to San Sebastian del Sur, we started talking about a possible move. It started as a dream, and it will soon become a reality. A lease agreement on our Virginia house has been signed, many loads have been donated to the thrift store, and a lot of our belongings are now in boxes. We are so fortunate to have the support of our family in the US, as well as our family in Mexico. I’m excited about going back to my roots, and spending quality time with my immediate and extended family. I can’t wait for my toddler to practice his Spanish skills. We are starting for a year, but who knows what will happen next.


Congratulations. Your son will be speaking Spanish in no time at all and I am positive both of you will love the adventure.:clap2:


----------



## conklinwh

gonzalezgirl said:


> Hi to all! My name is Anna, and I have been following this forum for about a year.
> WE ARE MOVING TO MEXICO!!! My husband, our 2.5 year old son, our 6 year old dog and myself, will be going on a 1 year adventure:clap2:. I'm 38 and my husband is 42 (Navy Retired). Together have moved from state to state within the US, and even managed to travel to a few other countries. I was born in California, but raised in the small Jalisco town of San Sebastian del Sur. A few years ago, we purchased a house next door to my family's house. After our last annual visit to San Sebastian del Sur, we started talking about a possible move. It started as a dream, and it will soon become a reality. A lease agreement on our Virginia house has been signed, many loads have been donated to the thrift store, and a lot of our belongings are now in boxes. We are so fortunate to have the support of our family in the US, as well as our family in Mexico. I’m excited about going back to my roots, and spending quality time with my immediate and extended family. I can’t wait for my toddler to practice his Spanish skills. We are starting for a year, but who knows what will happen next.


Anna, sounds like a good plan. BTW, where is San Sebastian del Sur?


----------



## hankster

Espinazoblog said:


> HANK --- NICE TO MEET YOU I am moving to my home in Guanajuato and can assure you that there are many nice places to live that you will find affordable especially in Guanajuato... I see lots of stuff for rent on Craigs list and also VRBO. Congrats on your decision and hope to meet you some time in the town.... Dena


Thank you very much for responding. As you can probably note i am somewhat of a novice when it comes to answering blogs but i hope to learn. thanks for the info and it's good to see your response. Actually this is kind of exciting. Again thank you hope to talk to you again.

Hank


----------



## hankster

conklinwh said:


> Hank, we love central Mexico. We rented for four years before building in a mining "ghost town" about 45 min away.
> San Miguel is a very easy move and there are certainly places there that you could rent pretty reasonably in less expat oriented areas but still close to centro.
> You can easily use your US credit & ATM cards, Costs depend on the US bank and card issurer. We have a Case Visa without any foreign transaction fee that we use in grocery stores and where can't get discount for cash. Believe Capital One also has card without a fee.
> We used our ATM for cash when rented and rate we got basically covered the fee. However fees now up. I would open an account with either Actinver Lloyd or Intercam. There is no cost and they pay a lot better interest than US accounts. I use Actinver and move money via domestic wire transfer($15 flat fee) to Bof A Actinver account for further transfer to our Actinver account. Money can be left in US dollar account and moved to peso account when you like the rate.
> I'd probably come down on short term rental as you will find the best longer term rentals locally. I'd bring $3-400US as backup and start out using ATM. I'd then open Intercam or Actinver account and transfer $10K US, as least a minimum of $5K US.
> By the way, I think Guanajuato is a great place and you may well want to check it out but I think San Miguel an easier 1st move.


Thank you for responding, you have included some great info but i did not quite understand the Actinver account. Is this something that i apply for once in country or can it be done here in the states? Also do you utilize the public transportion or do you have your own car. It seems its quite difficult to take your own car over there. Again thank you much for responding. As i informed the previous person this is quite exciting in its self. Thanx


----------



## gonzalezgirl

conklinwh said:


> Anna, sounds like a good plan. BTW, where is San Sebastian del Sur?


Dear Conklinwh,

San Sebbstian del Sur is about 120 kms south of Guadalajara. It's a small town of about 6000 people. The "Laguna de Zapotlan", which held the rowing tournaments for the Panamerican games, is within walking distance from San Sebastian del Sur (formerly known as Gomez Farias).
THANK YOU FOR THE GOOD WISHES! We are so happy and excited about the move.

Regards,

Anna


----------



## RPBHaas

gonzalezgirl said:


> Dear Conklinwh,
> 
> San Sebbstian del Sur is about 120 kms south of Guadalajara. It's a small town of about 6000 people. The "Laguna de Zapotlan", which held the rowing tournaments for the Panamerican games, is within walking distance from San Sebastian del Sur (formerly known as Gomez Farias).
> THANK YOU FOR THE GOOD WISHES! We are so happy and excited about the move.
> Anna


Welcome to the forum and to Jalisco. I was just in Ciudad Guzman Tuesday. (As you know just the other side of the laguna) Other than the idiot ranchers needlessly burning the sides of the mountains, the weather was great. It is about 15 degrees cooler than the coast or even Colima. I love south central Jalisco. Out of curiosity, is your husband planning on working while down here?


----------



## conklinwh

hankster said:


> Thank you for responding, you have included some great info but i did not quite understand the Actinver account. Is this something that i apply for once in country or can it be done here in the states? Also do you utilize the public transportion or do you have your own car. It seems its quite difficult to take your own car over there. Again thank you much for responding. As i informed the previous person this is quite exciting in its self. Thanx


Actinver & Intercam are sort of quasi bank/investment companies that many expats use instead of Mexican banks for the lack of hassle factor if nothing else. Yes, you need apply here which is why I suggested bringing some backup cash and to start via ATM. Once you have an account, you can wire transfer what you need from your US bank.
Car is really a personal thing. FYI, in San Miguel, the public transportation is great and most places can be walked to anyway. Also, taxis are plentiful and cheap.
I feel better with a car and since we are 45min from San Miguel it is really necessary. I don't know why you think having a car is difficult. Really not much different from the US once get initial paperwork at the border and that just a few minutes.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If someone is moving to Mexico permanently, they'll find it easier to simply buy their car in Mexico, avoiding the expense and hassle involved with a US plated car, as well as the restrictions on who can drive it. 
However, if the OP really intends to stay only for a year, then the US car on an 'importada temporal' would be the best choice.


----------



## FHBOY

RVGRINGO said:


> If someone is moving to Mexico permanently, they'll find it easier to simply buy their car in Mexico, avoiding the expense and hassle involved with a US plated car, as well as the restrictions on who can drive it.
> However, if the OP really intends to stay only for a year, then the US car on an 'importada temporal' would be the best choice.


...why we are selling our cars here and then buying in Mexico - even with SD registration - it is too much of a hassle. Once again the Curmudgeon is correct in my eyes.


----------



## conklinwh

Sort of depends on status. Hankster had said that they wanted to try 6 months so I wouldn't rush out and buy a Mexican car.
In our case, we still maintain a US address and do a 3 month friends and family tour each fall. I'm a little concerned with the lack of collision insurance on Mexican plated car.
What I would like is to do is acquire a local pick-up truck as that has the lowest registration costs and would let anyone drive it but also maintain our US car for longer trips including to the US. By the way, we have been here 9 years and we have had more trouble in the past with US state DMVs than anything in Mexico so really don't understand the issue.


----------



## RVGRINGO

conklinwh said:


> Sort of depends on status..............I'm a little concerned with the lack of collision insurance on Mexican plated car.......................


Unless you maintain your US insurance all year, you'll still only be able to get liability for your visits to the USA.


----------



## conklinwh

That's true & we do. In fact Mexican insurance requires it.


----------



## sailingawayfromhere

*New to Monterrey*

Greetings amigos,
Wanted to introduce myself and kinda get a feel for how the expat community is flowing here in Monterrey. I moved from Texas and am now working in Monterrey. Wanting to get the Spanish up to speed and maybe get involved in an expat group here in my area. Please fell free to email me. I am open to anything that is fun and interesting.


----------



## sundaymarie

Hi there - I'm Sunday - In September I am moving to San Miguel de Allende for 6 months or a year (might end up in a neighboring city for the last 6 months - or stay for longer - who knows!?). My daughter just graduated college and I can, for the first time since I was 20, live my dreams. And I'm starting there. I think the best advice I've gotten about this little adventure was from a vivacious and kind man in Pegasus resturant who spoke with all sincerity and integrity and said "honey, don't you let anyone try to make you a Nurse or a Purse". Adorable. And probably excellent advice. My goals are to learn some Spanish, create a community and be no one but Sunday for a time...nice to be here.


----------



## Detailman

sundaymarie said:


> Hi there - I'm Sunday - In September I am moving to San Miguel de Allende for 6 months or a year (might end up in a neighboring city for the last 6 months - or stay for longer - who knows!?). My daughter just graduated college and I can, for the first time since I was 20, live my dreams. And I'm starting there. I think the best advice I've gotten about this little adventure was from a vivacious and kind man in Pegasus resturant who spoke with all sincerity and integrity and said "honey, don't you let anyone try to make you a Nurse or a Purse". Adorable. And probably excellent advice. My goals are to learn some Spanish, create a community and be no one but Sunday for a time...nice to be here.


We welcome you to the forum Sundaymarie. You will find it a source of practical and helpful information. There is a wealth of experience among the many forum members and in particular those that are already active expats -- some of them for many years. Enjoy your adventure.


----------



## gonzalezgirl

RPBHaas said:


> Welcome to the forum and to Jalisco. I was just in Ciudad Guzman Tuesday. (As you know just the other side of the laguna) Other than the idiot ranchers needlessly burning the sides of the mountains, the weather was great. It is about 15 degrees cooler than the coast or even Colima. I love south central Jalisco. Out of curiosity, is your husband planning on working while down here?


Dear RPBHaas,

What brought you to Ciudad Guzman? Actually, I went to Junior High & High School in Cuidad Guzman AKA Zapotlan El Grande. Since the drive from "San Sebas" to Cd. Guzman is about 10 minutes, a lot of people commute to the "city" for work and/or school. No plans for my husband to work there. I have dual citizenship, but my husband does not. He also needs to focus on his Spanish speaking department.


----------



## conklinwh

sundaymarie said:


> Hi there - I'm Sunday - In September I am moving to San Miguel de Allende for 6 months or a year (might end up in a neighboring city for the last 6 months - or stay for longer - who knows!?). My daughter just graduated college and I can, for the first time since I was 20, live my dreams. And I'm starting there. I think the best advice I've gotten about this little adventure was from a vivacious and kind man in Pegasus resturant who spoke with all sincerity and integrity and said "honey, don't you let anyone try to make you a Nurse or a Purse". Adorable. And probably excellent advice. My goals are to learn some Spanish, create a community and be no one but Sunday for a time...nice to be here.


Sunday, we rented in San Miguel for about 4 years before deciding to build in Mineral de Pozos, about 45min away. If there is anything that I can do to help, please ask. BTW, Pegaso is a good meeting point as has a good mix of Mexican & US food. More importantly, the desserts are to die for.
I'm sure that you've been told that the Biblioteca is a good place to get up to speed on what going on as is the Atencion which they publish. I also just like to get a good cup of Francesa organic coffee from La Ventana and walk to the Jardin to people watch.


----------



## freshstart

*Mexico City here I come*

Hi, 

My name is Patty. I have been scratching my head as to what I ought to do with my life as my career of 25 years came to a screeching halt. I have lived 20 years in Stamford Ct as a NYC commuter. With my job gone, I realize that I have to get out of this overpriced area pronto. I looked around the south but it just made me feel like an economic refugee. Internet research led me to Mexico, first San Miguel de Allende, which frankly I found disappointing. Guanajuato was dramatic but too regional for me. Then I found Mexico City. Wow, the noise, the crowds, the museums, the vitality. It reminds me of NYC. Only, bigger, noisier, more dramatic. So, I am now going to visit Mexico City to talk to a realtor, see some homes. The trouble is, I can find no english speaking realtor. I don't know what to do. Can anyone introduce me to a realtor in Coyoacan and San Angel area? I'd really appreciate any help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Isla Verde

freshstart said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Patty. I have been scratching my head as to what I ought to do with my life as my career of 25 years came to a screeching halt. I have lived 20 years in Stamford Ct as a NYC commuter. With my job gone, I realize that I have to get out of this overpriced area pronto. I looked around the south but it just made me feel like an economic refugee. Internet research led me to Mexico, first San Miguel de Allende, which frankly I found disappointing. Guanajuato was dramatic but too regional for me. Then I found Mexico City. Wow, the noise, the crowds, the museums, the vitality. It reminds me of NYC. Only, bigger, noisier, more dramatic. So, I am now going to visit Mexico City to talk to a realtor, see some homes. The trouble is, I can find no english speaking realtor. I don't know what to do. Can anyone introduce me to a realtor in Coyoacan and San Angel area? I'd really appreciate any help. Thank you in advance.


Congratulations on your decision to move to Mexico City, which does resemble NYC in many ways, only on a much larger scale! I know because I lived in New York for over a decade and have now lived in Mexico City for almost 5 years. Unfortunately, I don't know any realtors in Coyoacan or San Angel, but I must say that you certainly picked two lovely parts of the city as a possible new home. They are both pricey areas, so I assume that you don't have any money worries to deal with. Please feel free to get in touch with me once you've arrived - I'll be happy to help you get settled here.


----------



## conklinwh

Patty, my congratulations as well. If you really like NYC, then Mexico City about the only choice. I worked in the city for many years while commuting from NJ and upstate NY and my daughter lived at Lincoln Center for some 15 years.
I found it great at that time of my life and followed by living in Chicago, Beijing and Singapore. Unlike you, when I threw in the towel, I wanted to get as far from large cities as possible. For instance, we lived in San Miguel for four years and the art community was good. However, San Miguel too crowded so we moved 45 min away to a so called mining ghost town where we see more animals then people.
Sort of to each their own but I wish you well.


----------



## FHBOY

Patty, I was a New Haven Line commuter, Stamford resident, many years ago, born and raised in NYC with a job on the Upper East Side. (Note: As I look back, I treasured the 48 minutes of commuting time - but I digress). I don't have any suggestions for you as to where to settle in Mexico. At my age, we've chosen Ajijic as it most resembles, for us, the Village where we grew up. I suppose D.F. must be the most like NYC, but the quiet of a small town was the appeal for us. 

We very much miss NYC, having been away from it for many. many years, but we weren't looking for a Mexico understudy for it. 

Good luck and welcome to the Forum - you'll get a lot of info, opinion and advice - we all love it here (the Forum that is). I am only 8 months away from Mexico, and I love it there, too.


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> Patty, I was a New Haven Line commuter, Stamford resident, many years ago, born and raised in NYC with a job on the Upper East Side. (Note: As I look back, I treasured the 48 minutes of commuting time - but I digress). I don't have any suggestions for you as to where to settle in Mexico. At my age, we've chosen Ajijic as it most resembles, for us, the Village where we grew up. I suppose D.F. must be the most like NYC, but the quiet of a small town was the appeal for us.
> 
> We very much miss NYC, having been away from it for many. many years, but we weren't looking for a Mexico understudy for it.


When I moved back to Mexico, one reason I came to Mexico City is that I had friends and professional connections here. When you're making the move as a single persons, those kinds of things are very important. If I had made the move with a friend or partner, I might have considered a smaller, more tranquil place to make my new home.


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> When I moved back to Mexico, one reason I came to Mexico City is that I had friends and professional connections here. When you're making the move as a single persons, those kinds of things are very important. If I had made the move with a friend or partner, I might have considered a smaller, more tranquil place to make my new home.


Good point - in our younger days they called that "geographically preferable"- Been together almost 40 years so I am definitely out of touch with that.


----------



## Florida Ron

Just signed on! I live in Florida but spend as much time in Mexico as I can afford. Am retired from the graphic arts industry and now teaching fused glass art. Spen time in Taxco and PV but looking into moving to SMA for a year.


----------



## conklinwh

Florida Ron said:


> Just signed on! I live in Florida but spend as much time in Mexico as I can afford. Am retired from the graphic arts industry and now teaching fused glass art. Spen time in Taxco and PV but looking into moving to SMA for a year.


Welcome, we lived in San Miguel for 4 years before building in Pozos 45min away. I still go to San Miguel for mail, banking and a few other places almost weekly.
Please let me know if you have questions.


----------



## CheeseWiz

*Nice to meet you!*

I am a recovering Certified Financial Planner turned goat wrangler and cheese maker. My husband and I hail from New England and still own a home on the coast of Maine that we rent out by the week in the summer. We own a sustainable, off grid ranch and campground 2 hours south of Puerto Vallarta. We are growing an intentional community of like minded homesteaders and permaculturists. We have 36 goats, 3 horses, a burro, dozen chickens and a herd dog. We are located right on the coast of Cabo Corrientes in a traditional village of 200. Over the past 6 years our goal has been to promote and role model for a sustainable way of living, light footprints on the planet and to provide good jobs for our local neighbors. We had over 85 visitors last year and have a workshop lined up for Feb 3013 on building with compressed earth block. Amazing and stimulating change from managing investments in the US. I look forward to the forum discussions.


----------



## FHBOY

CheeseWiz said:


> I am a recovering Certified Financial Planner turned goat wrangler and cheese maker. My husband and I hail from New England and still own a home on the coast of Maine that we rent out by the week in the summer. We own a sustainable, off grid ranch and campground 2 hours south of Puerto Vallarta. We are growing an intentional community of like minded homesteaders and permaculturists. We have 36 goats, 3 horses, a burro, dozen chickens and a herd dog. We are located right on the coast of Cabo Corrientes in a traditional village of 200. Over the past 6 years our goal has been to promote and role model for a sustainable way of living, light footprints on the planet and to provide good jobs for our local neighbors. We had over 85 visitors last year and have a workshop lined up for Feb 3013 on building with compressed earth block. Amazing and stimulating change from managing investments in the US. I look forward to the forum discussions.


And, of course, from the immortal words of Monty Python: "Blessed are the cheese makers."


----------



## Longford

freshstart said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Patty. I have been scratching my head as to what I ought to do with my life as my career of 25 years came to a screeching halt. I have lived 20 years in Stamford Ct as a NYC commuter. With my job gone, I realize that I have to get out of this overpriced area pronto. I looked around the south but it just made me feel like an economic refugee. Internet research led me to Mexico, first San Miguel de Allende, which frankly I found disappointing. Guanajuato was dramatic but too regional for me. Then I found Mexico City. Wow, the noise, the crowds, the museums, the vitality. It reminds me of NYC. Only, bigger, noisier, more dramatic. So, I am now going to visit Mexico City to talk to a realtor, see some homes. The trouble is, I can find no english speaking realtor. I don't know what to do. Can anyone introduce me to a realtor in Coyoacan and San Angel area? I'd really appreciate any help. Thank you in advance.


Lucky you, a move to Mexico! Congratulations!

My first suggestion is that you focus on renting a place in the D.F., instead of immediately buying. It's a big city with plusses and minuses throughout. Nobody but you and yours is going to know what home or neighborhood will satisfy you. Some people like to be in the thick of things in the center of the city while others prefer a "suburban" lifestyle, close to the city. If you've never lived there before there will be things which can be overwhelming, or take you a while to become accustomed to. It's not a transition all expats are successful with. Renting for a year or two will help you identify the things which are important to you and which make life in the city enjoyable.

I don't have a realtor to recommend to you. I rented my apartments in Mexico City. I do know that the real estate business in Mexico, Mexico City, is not operated with the same efficiency or thoroughness as I've seen in the USA and Canada. Once you settle-in it shouldn't be difficult to make contact with an agent who is Bi-lingual. They may be more easily found in real estate offices situated in Colonias Polanco, Lomas de Chapultepec, Bosques de las Lomas .. as just three examples. Being a "newbie" you'll want to be on your toes to protect yourself from being thought of as a "cash cow" candidate for an overpriced property.

If you rent first you can acclimate yourself better and then by participation in organizations such as the Newcomer's Club, the American Society, etc., network and receive assistance/recommendation from others who similarly moved to the city and had to make these decisions themselves. And as you settle-in you may have an attorney assist with your immigration status, establish a relationship with a physician, etc., and these professionals may be additional sources from which references for a realtor will come.

Best of luck with your transition process.


----------



## lummy

*hey everyone*

Hi my name's Lummy and i am moving to mexico city at the end of july, quite worried as i have no spanish. I am being employed as a teacher and the school are sorting out my visas which is brilliant but they have requested I get my degrees stapmed by a nortary public or solicitor. Help. How and where do I find one of these. Any way i am moving out with my partner and we are looking for somewhere to live in the Cuajimalpa area. I would love to know what the area is like if anyone lives close or has been here. 
Any way hope to be able to spnd some time on here learning as much as i can quickly as this has all happened in the last 2 weeks :-/


----------



## tezalan47

lummy said:


> Hi my name's Lummy and i am moving to mexico city at the end of july, quite worried as i have no spanish. I am being employed as a teacher and the school are sorting out my visas which is brilliant but they have requested I get my degrees stapmed by a nortary public or solicitor. Help. How and where do I find one of these. Any way i am moving out with my partner and we are looking for somewhere to live in the Cuajimalpa area. I would love to know what the area is like if anyone lives close or has been here.
> Any way hope to be able to spnd some time on here learning as much as i can quickly as this has all happened in the last 2 weeks :-/


Hi lummy, lucky you , I hope to moving to ENSENADA ( BAJA CALIFORNIA) he end of the year , but to RETIRE :clap2: , Any LEGAL document has to be signed by a NOTARIO & possible also a spanish translation?? You might try the Mexican embassy in london , as to IF an English Judge/lawyers signiture would be valid or if they have a notario on "STAFF" , which they possible do , as they " the embassy" have to have legal MEXICAN documents signed by a notarioI know nothing of the area where you are planning to move to but I´m sure some one will be in touch with you , as most of the people are very very helpfull. Spanish is a very EXPRESIVE language & you should enjoy learning it , good luck for the future.


----------



## TundraGreen

lummy said:


> Hi my name's Lummy and i am moving to mexico city at the end of july, quite worried as i have no spanish. I am being employed as a teacher and the school are sorting out my visas which is brilliant but they have requested I get my degrees stapmed by a nortary public or solicitor. Help. How and where do I find one of these. Any way i am moving out with my partner and we are looking for somewhere to live in the Cuajimalpa area. I would love to know what the area is like if anyone lives close or has been here.
> Any way hope to be able to spnd some time on here learning as much as i can quickly as this has all happened in the last 2 weeks :-/


Are they asking you to get your degrees stamped by a Notary Public in the US? They are listed in the phone book, but all they attest to is your signature. You can get certified copies of degrees and transcripts from the schools where you earned them. Maybe the school in Mexico wants a certified copy of proof of your education to pass on to Imigraciòn. In that case, you might need a certified translator (perito traductor, not to be confused with perrito, a little dog ). Big cities can provide a list of them. Incidentally, Notario Publicos in Mexico are completely different from the similar term in the US.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Incidentally, Notario Publicos in Mexico are completely different from the similar term in the US.


That's right. Notarios in Mexico are lawyers with special training. Almost anyone in the US can become a notary public without any special training involved.


----------



## mickisue1

Isla Verde said:


> That's right. Notarios in Mexico are lawyers with special training. Almost anyone in the US can become a notary public without any special training involved.


Yup. My mom was one; Dad was a contractor, and she could then notarize the contracts.

The easiest way I know of to find a notary who'll stamp your documents for free is to walk into whatever bank you use. All banks have notaries, and there's usually at least one at every branch, to stamp any loan papers. This is in the US, of course; for your documents to be able to apply to work in MX.


----------



## pappabee

TundraGreen said:


> Are they asking you to get your degrees stamped by a Notary Public in the US? They are listed in the phone book, but all they attest to is your signature. You can get certified copies of degrees and transcripts from the schools where you earned them. Maybe the school in Mexico wants a certified copy of proof of your education to pass on to Imigraciòn. In that case, you might need a certified translator (perito traductor, not to be confused with perrito, a little dog ). Big cities can provide a list of them. Incidentally, Notario Publicos in Mexico are completely different from the similar term in the US.


I would strongly suggest that you check with your soon-to-be-employer here in Mexico to find out exactly what they are needing. It could save you a lot of time and trouble.


----------



## Longford

lummy said:


> Hi my name's Lummy and i am moving to mexico city at the end of july, quite worried as i have no spanish. I am being employed as a teacher and the school are sorting out my visas which is brilliant but they have requested I get my degrees stapmed by a nortary public or solicitor. Help. How and where do I find one of these. Any way i am moving out with my partner and we are looking for somewhere to live in the Cuajimalpa area. I would love to know what the area is like if anyone lives close or has been here.
> Any way hope to be able to spnd some time on here learning as much as i can quickly as this has all happened in the last 2 weeks :-/


I believe what you'll need to bring with you, from England, is an apostilled copy of your degree and university transcripts. Make certain, also, to carefully review the list of documents your employer has told you to bring with you and have certified, because, otherwise, your visa application may be denied until you produce them and getting them from home can be expensive. 

The apostille process is done in your home country, not Mexico - that's my understanding and my experience. You may also be required to have those documents translated into English in Mexico by an approved/registered translator. Requirements vary by employer and immigration office. So, again, read your employment instructions carefully. 

Cuajimalpa is "out there" on the edge of the D.F. and if you'll be working in the heart of the city you'll be spending a lot of time on busses (or in your car). It's always best to find housing relatively close to where you'll be teaching and/or within easy reach using public transportation.

The following links should take you to websites which provide information you should read carefully - if you haven't already seen it:

Welcome to The Legalisation Office

Teaching English in Mexico

Apostille

Job Discussion Forums :: View Forum - Mexico

About not speaking Spanish. Well, that'll be good for your students. I'm assuming you'll be teaching English. No reason to "cheat" in lessons by speaking Spanish. It'll be a benefit to your students. A bit rough on you, at the beginning ... but consider this a "total immersion" learning program for you. You can probably trade some English-language tutoring for Spanish-language tutoring with teachers you meet or someone else. You should probably start that as soon as possible when you get there. Nothing really prepares you in advance for moving to Mexico City, and as long as you keep an open mind and positive attitude and don't let the stress and strain of new country, new culture, new language drag you down ... you should be okay.

Lucky you! Moving to Mexico City. :clap2:


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> Cuajimalpa is "out there" on the edge of the D.F. and if you'll be working in the heart of the city you'll be spending a lot of time on busses (or in your car). It's always best to find housing relatively close to where you'll be teaching and/or within easy reach using public transportation.


I had to check a map to see where Cuajimalpa is located, and it really is way out there, on the western edge of the city. There's a chance that lummy will be looking for a place to live there because that's where the school that hired her is located. Otherwise, it's not a great location for someone who wants to enjoy all that "real" Mexico City has to offer.


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> I had to check a map to see where Cuajimalpa is located, and it really is way out there, on the western edge of the city. There's a chance that lummy will be looking for a place to live there because that's where the school that hired her is located. Otherwise, it's not a great location for someone who wants to enjoy all that "real" Mexico City has to offer.


Anecdote: Our youngest son was a participant as a teacher in the Japanese JET program, where English speakers are assigned by the Japanese government and schools to be an Assistant Language Teacher for a period of two to three years. My son was sent to a small town of Mihara, where the nearest city was Osaka and a train ride away, but I mean way out of there. He became a minor celebrity in the town and it was the greatest time of his life (so far). I hope that lummy's experience in the hinterlands of D.F. has the same affect of bringing lummy into an authentic "small neighborhood" where there will be mutual learning and exchanges. It changed my son's life and outlook on the world, for the better.


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> Anecdote: Our youngest son was a participant as a teacher in the Japanese JET program, where English speakers are assigned by the Japanese government and schools to be an Assistant Language Teacher for a period of two to three years. My son was sent to a small town of Mihara, where the nearest city was Osaka and a train ride away, but I mean way out of there. He became a minor celebrity in the town and it was the greatest time of his life (so far). I hope that lummy's experience in the hinterlands of D.F. has the same affect of bringing lummy into an authentic "small neighborhood" where there will be mutual learning and exchanges. It changed my son's life and outlook on the world, for the better.


Cuajimalpa is not a small neighborhood but rather a large delegación (all of Mexico City is divided into delegaciones) with many different neighborhoods, not necessarily small cozy places. I hope the school that has hired lummy will help her find a nice area to live in. By the way, authentic small neighborhoods can be found all over Mexico City, not just in the hinterlands.


----------



## CheeseWiz

freshstart said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Patty. I have been scratching my head as to what I ought to do with my life as my career of 25 years came to a screeching halt. I have lived 20 years in Stamford Ct as a NYC commuter. With my job gone, I realize that I have to get out of this overpriced area pronto. I looked around the south but it just made me feel like an economic refugee. Internet research led me to Mexico, first San Miguel de Allende, which frankly I found disappointing. Guanajuato was dramatic but too regional for me. Then I found Mexico City. Wow, the noise, the crowds, the museums, the vitality. It reminds me of NYC. Only, bigger, noisier, more dramatic. So, I am now going to visit Mexico City to talk to a realtor, see some homes. The trouble is, I can find no english speaking realtor. I don't know what to do. Can anyone introduce me to a realtor in Coyoacan and San Angel area? I'd really appreciate any help. Thank you in advance.


Another option would be to hire a translator to accompany you to meetings and showings with a realtor. You can often find ads in cafes or hostels for people offering spanish classes who will also hire out for translation work. Good Luck, how exciting!


----------



## CheeseWiz

Oops! Not so sure my response made it. Consider hiring a translator to accompany you to realtor meetings and showings. Remember they don't require lisensing in Mexico to sell real estate, take care and hire a good Notario.


----------



## South Texas

Hello. I am a 26 year old Army Reservist interested in moving to Guadalajara next summer. I am currently deployed in Kuwait. I spent ten days in GDL in May and loved it. My family is from Belize so we have driven through Mexico about a dozen times. This is my first trip deep inside Mexico where I actually stayed. Being a reservist, we get the GI Bill. I plan on using that for the next two years and live in Mexico. Improve my Spanish and possibly stay for a long time. 

Anyway, I hope to learn as much as I can before I make the move next year. I will try to contribute as much as I can. Thank you for the great forum.

Please feel free to ask me anything.


----------



## TundraGreen

South Texas said:


> Hello. I am a 26 year old Army Reservist interested in moving to Guadalajara next summer. I am currently deployed in Kuwait. I spent ten days in GDL in May and loved it. My family is from Belize so we have driven through Mexico about a dozen times. This is my first trip deep inside Mexico where I actually stayed. Being a reservist, we get the GI Bill. I plan on using that for the next two years and live in Mexico. Improve my Spanish and possibly stay for a long time.
> 
> Anyway, I hope to learn as much as I can before I make the move next year. I will try to contribute as much as I can. Thank you for the great forum.
> 
> Please feel free to ask me anything.


:welcome:


----------



## kcowan

*Update*
Have been a member here for 2 years now.

DW and I moved to PV for 7 months/yr in 2008. We had been visiting Mexico for many years. DW worked in the city (DF) for 8 years and is fluent in Spanish. I visited the city for a convention in the 70s and four of us rented a car and drove to Acapulco for a week. Great experience. Then in the 80s, we had a couple of conventions, one on DF and the other in Cancun. 

In 83, FIL bought a place in Los Tules PV. A 30 year timeshare (fixed unit fixed time, 3 bedroom oceanfront). So for many years, we would take 3 weeks holiday at the TS. In 2002, we both retired early. So we augmented our 3 weeks with 5-9 weeks in rental condos in old town. Then in 2007, we decided to make a house hunting trip in October. This avoided the many distractions from being there "in-season". We had experienced many of the locations during our 5 years renting. So we had a good idea what we wanted. Got down to a shortlist of 3 and had our bid on the first one accepted.

It is an 8 floor condo (one condo per floor), all Mexican except us. We have renovated the place and are now living there from late October to late May. It is a Spanish neigbourhood. So we get to experience all the joys of that except chickens and gangs because it is a cul-de-sac. It is on top of a hill so we have nice bay views with breezes, as well as observing the city happenings from 131 steps up (although we can drive up to the front door). There are an amazing number of fireworks displays around the bay.

We imported our SUV and keep it with its BC plates. But we take the bus or walk for most things. If we walk to a restaurant and DW gets tired on the return trip, we can hail cab for 40 pesos. Cheaper than parking. We love the selection of inexpensive restaurants. Even expensive ones are cheap by Vancouver standards.

Loving it...

We tke several trips during the season to other places in Mexico. We have friends in Nuevo and will spend weekends there a few times a year. We go to Rincon, San Sebastien, El Tuito/Mayto, and even GDL/Ajijic/Tapalpa. Next year we hope to arrange cat sitters so we can travel for longer than 3 days.


----------



## Detailman

kcowan said:


> *Update*
> Have been a member here for 2 years now.
> 
> DW and I moved to PV for 7 months/yr in 2008. We had been visiting Mexico for many years. DW worked in the city (DF) for 8 years and is fluent in Spanish. I visited the city for a convention in the 70s and four of us rented a car and drove to Acapulco for a week. Great experience. Then in the 80s, we had a couple of conventions, one on DF and the other in Cancun.
> 
> In 83, FIL bought a place in Los Tules PV. A 30 year timeshare (fixed unit fixed time, 3 bedroom oceanfront). So for many years, we would take 3 weeks holiday at the TS. In 2002, we both retired early. So we augmented our 3 weeks with 5-9 weeks in rental condos in old town. Then in 2007, we decided to make a house hunting trip in October. This avoided the many distractions from being there "in-season". We had experienced many of the locations during our 5 years renting. So we had a good idea what we wanted. Got down to a shortlist of 3 and had our bid on the first one accepted.
> 
> It is an 8 floor condo (one condo per floor), all Mexican except us. We have renovated the place and are now living there from late October to late May. It is a Spanish neigbourhood. So we get to experience all the joys of that except chickens and gangs because it is a cul-de-sac. It is on top of a hill so we have nice bay views with breezes, as well as observing the city happenings from 131 steps up (although we can drive up to the front door). There are an amazing number of fireworks displays around the bay.
> 
> We imported our SUV and keep it with its BC plates. But we take the bus or walk for most things. If we walk to a restaurant and DW gets tired on the return trip, we can hail cab for 40 pesos. Cheaper than parking. We love the selection of inexpensive restaurants. Even expensive ones are cheap by Vancouver standards.
> 
> Loving it...
> 
> We tke several trips during the season to other places in Mexico. We have friends in Nuevo and will spend weekends there a few times a year. We go to Rincon, San Sebastien, El Tuito/Mayto, and even GDL/Ajijic/Tapalpa. Next year we hope to arrange cat sitters so we can travel for longer than 3 days.


Thank you for sharing and please keep posting. I know that I appreciate your insights on PV and that probably holds true for many other forum members as well.


----------



## canyankerocha

South Texas said:


> Hello. I am a 26 year old Army Reservist interested in moving to Guadalajara next summer. I am currently deployed in Kuwait. I spent ten days in GDL in May and loved it. My family is from Belize so we have driven through Mexico about a dozen times. This is my first trip deep inside Mexico where I actually stayed. Being a reservist, we get the GI Bill. I plan on using that for the next two years and live in Mexico. Improve my Spanish and possibly stay for a long time.
> 
> Anyway, I hope to learn as much as I can before I make the move next year. I will try to contribute as much as I can. Thank you for the great forum.
> 
> Please feel free to ask me anything.


Welcome! In May my family came to Puebla for my wedding to a fellow from That great city. For many it was a first trip 'deep inside' the country. All were amazed with the food, architecture, the elegance of Puebla. Fun part of life as an expat for me is introducing Mexico to others. Good luck in Guadalajara - what a great post post plan


----------



## robertg

Hello,

My name is Robert and I am 24 years old. I currently live in Belize and I am planning on moving just across the boarder to Chetumal in Quintana Roo. I work over the internet for an online company that sells aftermarket products for vehicles. 

I am in a committed relationship and have a pet dog that I love to death. We have several reasons why we are moving to Mexico. The main one is that in Chetumal, specifically, they offer more options. Another reason for moving is mainly because of the internet. Currently the highest speed available by our local ISP is 5Mbps and that although would serve our need is too costly ($300USD thereabout). Moving to Chetumal will afford us to not only save some money on the internet but also offer a wide range of options in regards to food options since I view myself as a foodie.

If any other expats are nearby, feel free to get in touch since its a bit scary moving to a country where they speak a foreign language (btw my spanish isn't that good). Glad to be part of the forum.


----------



## FHBOY

robertg said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Robert and I am 24 years old. I currently live in Belize and I am planning on moving just across the boarder to Chetumal in Quintana Roo. I work over the internet for an online company that sells aftermarket products for vehicles.
> 
> I am in a committed relationship and have a pet dog that I love to death. We have several reasons why we are moving to Mexico. The main one is that in Chetumal, specifically, they offer more options. Another reason for moving is mainly because of the internet. Currently the highest speed available by our local ISP is 5Mbps and that although would serve our need is too costly ($300USD thereabout). Moving to Chetumal will afford us to not only save some money on the internet but also offer a wide range of options in regards to food options since I view myself as a foodie.
> 
> If any other expats are nearby, feel free to get in touch since its a bit scary moving to a country where they speak a foreign language (btw my spanish isn't that good). Glad to be part of the forum.


Welcome to the forum. Don't let your fears guide your life, go for it. 

You have a better chance of making a goal if you shoot the ball but you have a 100% probability of not making the shots you don't take.

You can learn the language, it just takes time and you'll find, I am told, many friendly people to help.

Buena Suerte - good luck!


----------



## edgeee

hi, my first day here.
just spent about 6 hours reading threads and this is a fantastic forum.
learning my way around and lots of new info that is very helpful.
since i live on SSDI, i'm trying to relocate so i can actually have some $$ left over at the end of the month. as soon as i have enough posts i want to give some big thanks to the gurus here, they make it so great.

happy trails and safe travels, ed.


----------



## conklinwh

edgeee said:


> hi, my first day here.
> just spent about 6 hours reading threads and this is a fantastic forum.
> learning my way around and lots of new info that is very helpful.
> since i live on SSDI, i'm trying to relocate so i can actually have some $$ left over at the end of the month. as soon as i have enough posts i want to give some big thanks to the gurus here, they make it so great.
> 
> happy trails and safe travels, ed.


Edgee, we are also from NC, Raleigh/Durham. This forum is great and so is Mexico. Please post any questions that you might have as you'll pretty good responses quickly.


----------



## Isla Verde

edgeee said:


> hi, my first day here.
> just spent about 6 hours reading threads and this is a fantastic forum.
> learning my way around and lots of new info that is very helpful.
> since i live on SSDI, i'm trying to relocate so i can actually have some $$ left over at the end of the month. as soon as i have enough posts i want to give some big thanks to the gurus here, they make it so great.
> 
> happy trails and safe travels, ed.



Welcome to the forum. If you're on a limited income, moving to Mexico is a wise choice. Most everyday expenses are a lot less than they are in the States.


----------



## Longford

Isla Verde said:


> Welcome to the forum. If you're on a limited income, moving to Mexico is a wise choice. Most everyday expenses are a lot less than they are in the States.


Probably the most important thing for this person to verify, however, is if enough income is coming in to qualify for a visa. I'm not certain how the new INM regulations, yet to be published. will impact this requirement though. And .... depending upon the level and type of disability, finding the appropriate place in Mexico that is more welcoming (facilities, services) to someone with a disability can be a challenge. That's probably the topic of a separate discussion on the board.


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> Probably the most important thing for this person to verify, however, is if enough income is coming in to qualify for a visa. I'm not certain how the new INM regulations, yet to be published. will impact this requirement though. That's probably the topic of a separate discussion on the board.


Since I'm here on an FM3 _lucrativa_ (though not that terribly lucrative, I don't keep up with this information. The last I heard, to qualify for the kind of visa edgeee will need (an FM3 _rentista_), you have to prove a minimum monthly income of around $1200 US.


----------



## king of boz

*Australian in Mexico*

Well here I sit in front of the electric heater, pushing through a Southern Australian winter, counting down the days until I arrive in warm, sunny Mexico. 

I've never been to Mexico before, but I have chosen to spend 6 months in Queretaro on a University exchange, studying at Tec de Monterrey. 

I'm a mature age student, which probably makes me not very mature for my age, who was bitten by the travel bug many moons ago. This trip will be my first time studying abroad, and I'm getting excited.

I'm not to sure on what to expect from my stint, I only know that I am bound to enjoy it.

I guess I have to ask some questions of the ol' wise ones of this forum to help me get established. Yet that can wait until a later post.

I currently study digital media and will be enhancing my skills in Queretaro. I also want to check out some voluntary work as I do some work with people with disabilities here in Oz.

Can wait to plant my feet in the sandy plains of Me~heee~co

x
tim


----------



## TundraGreen

king of boz said:


> Well here I sit in front of the electric heater, pushing through a Southern Australian winter, counting down the days until I arrive in warm, sunny Mexico.
> 
> I've never been to Mexico before, but I have chosen to spend 6 months in Queretaro on a University exchange, studying at Tec de Monterrey.
> 
> I'm a mature age student, which probably makes me not very mature for my age, who was bitten by the travel bug many moons ago. This trip will be my first time studying abroad, and I'm getting excited.
> 
> I'm not to sure on what to expect from my stint, I only know that I am bound to enjoy it.
> 
> I guess I have to ask some questions of the ol' wise ones of this forum to help me get established. Yet that can wait until a later post.
> 
> I currently study digital media and will be enhancing my skills in Queretaro. I also want to check out some voluntary work as I do some work with people with disabilities here in Oz.
> 
> Can wait to plant my feet in the sandy plains of Me~heee~co
> 
> x
> tim


:welcome:


----------



## Retired-Veteran

king of boz said:


> Well here I sit in front of the electric heater, pushing through a Southern Australian winter, counting down the days until I arrive in warm, sunny Mexico.
> 
> I've never been to Mexico before, but I have chosen to spend 6 months in Queretaro on a University exchange, studying at Tec de Monterrey.
> 
> I'm a mature age student, which probably makes me not very mature for my age, who was bitten by the travel bug many moons ago. This trip will be my first time studying abroad, and I'm getting excited.
> 
> I'm not to sure on what to expect from my stint, I only know that I am bound to enjoy it.
> 
> I guess I have to ask some questions of the ol' wise ones of this forum to help me get established. Yet that can wait until a later post.
> 
> I currently study digital media and will be enhancing my skills in Queretaro. I also want to check out some voluntary work as I do some work with people with disabilities here in Oz.
> 
> Can wait to plant my feet in the sandy plains of Me~heee~co
> 
> x
> tim


I too have never been until 7 days ago and I have another 4 weeks on this trip then move for good in November. It will be all you expect it to be and more. I really don’t think anyone could slap the smile off my face since I’ve been here. Why the smile? In part very happy to be here, in part laughing at people back in America who fear the unknown of Mexico and thus stay away. But the biggest reason I smile is the wonderful (and Beautiful) people of Mexico!

The first person to help me here at Lake Chapala was one of your countrymen. I needed to exchange my American money for Pesos and he took me to his bank and done it for me. I then found out he owns the hotel next to where I’m staying.

There are many disabled people here and most go untreated or unable to get help, they are to poor. I’m not sure about the school thing as I come down to get away from work. About the only thing I’ll try to learn here is Spanish. But even with knowing only about 6 words I’m able to get around. In Chapala proper there are not a lot of English speaking people, but we get by. Even when it some to money so far my experience has been a good one. When I miss understood the amount to pay the person has always corrected me and gave the excessive amount back to me with a big smile. I know this may not always be the case but so far it has been.


----------



## conklinwh

king of boz said:


> Well here I sit in front of the electric heater, pushing through a Southern Australian winter, counting down the days until I arrive in warm, sunny Mexico.
> 
> I've never been to Mexico before, but I have chosen to spend 6 months in Queretaro on a University exchange, studying at Tec de Monterrey.
> 
> I'm a mature age student, which probably makes me not very mature for my age, who was bitten by the travel bug many moons ago. This trip will be my first time studying abroad, and I'm getting excited.
> 
> I'm not to sure on what to expect from my stint, I only know that I am bound to enjoy it.
> 
> I guess I have to ask some questions of the ol' wise ones of this forum to help me get established. Yet that can wait until a later post.
> 
> I currently study digital media and will be enhancing my skills in Queretaro. I also want to check out some voluntary work as I do some work with people with disabilities here in Oz.
> 
> Can wait to plant my feet in the sandy plains of Me~heee~co
> 
> x
> tim


Welcome to the forum and to your stay in Queretaro. I went to Queretaro to drop my car off for service yesterday and was about 75 and sunny so a good time to come. I know that a lot of people from Queretaro post here so you should get good info.
Queretaro is a very interesting town(actually city of about 1 million people). It has a very old centro with walking streets and plazas yet also a lot of expanding suburbs both as 2nd homes for people from Mexico City and the serious expansion of industry. 
Tecnologico de Monterrey in Queretaro is often referred to as the 2nd best technical university in Mexico after the main campus.
I believe it is located very close to centro just off Ave. Universidad which is a good location from which to explore. Any way, I'm about off to retrieve my car. Please post any questions that you might have.


----------



## Isla Verde

king of boz said:


> Well here I sit in front of the electric heater, pushing through a Southern Australian winter, counting down the days until I arrive in warm, sunny Mexico.
> tim


Querétaro isn't always sunny and warm. Expect daily rainstorms in the summer and chilly temperatures during winter nights. 

Check this out: The weather in Queretaro, Mexico.


----------



## adamathefrog

Isla Verde said:


> Querétaro isn't always sunny and warm. Expect daily rainstorms in the summer and chilly temperatures during winter nights.
> 
> Check this out: The weather in Queretaro, Mexico.


As Aus is a civilized country, he might want that in a non-human friendly measuring system.

Queretaro Weather Averages and Climate, Mexico | Weather2Travel


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Querétaro isn't always sunny and warm. Expect daily rainstorms in the summer and chilly temperatures during winter nights.
> 
> Check this out: The weather in Queretaro, Mexico.


By the standards of some place with real winters, Queretaro isn't really cold in the winter. It rarely or never freezes for example. But the houses are not sealed well at all and none have central heating or any heating for that matter. So unless you use an electric heater, and pay for the electricity (see other thread), it can be pretty miserable there in the winter. I lived there through December one year and it was fine, but friends of mine who were there in the winter of 2008-2009 were cold for months.


----------



## Retired-Veteran

TundraGreen said:


> By the standards of some place with real winters, Queretaro isn't really cold in the winter. It rarely or never freezes for example. But the houses are not sealed well at all and none have central heating or any heating for that matter. So unless you use an electric heater, and pay for the electricity (see other thread), it can be pretty miserable there in the winter. I lived there through December one year and it was fine, but friends of mine who were there in the winter of 2008-2009 were cold for months.


it's all relative to the place you live. Cold? I've lived in Alaska south of the Artic Circle with -45 below zero and 50 mile an hour winds for days at a time. That was = to -126 below zero and all the time I was outside working and trying to start the car. When you live in that sort of cold you do not shut the car off but instead we leave them running for 3 months straight.


----------



## adamathefrog

TundraGreen said:


> By the standards of some place with real winters, Queretaro isn't really cold in the winter. It rarely or never freezes for example. But the houses are not sealed well at all and none have central heating or any heating for that matter. So unless you use an electric heater, and pay for the electricity (see other thread), it can be pretty miserable there in the winter. I lived there through December one year and it was fine, but friends of mine who were there in the winter of 2008-2009 were cold for months.


As a Brit I go crazy trying to explain to my Mexican other half that she needs to keep the house just as insulated when using the AC in summer in Merida as I do in the UK when it's winter. It drives me to tears thinking about how many pesos leak out through the stupid slatted windows and badly fitting doors!

When I was first there she was using a sheet of plastic to block a window when the AC was on. It's strange that people don't recognise that heat moves the *opposite* direction just as easily!

Slightly opposite to the original point, but I agree that I noticed that Mexican houses don't seem to be well sealed.

adam.


----------



## Longford

adamathefrog said:


> Slightly opposite to the original point, but I agree that I noticed that Mexican houses don't seem to be well sealed.


In Mexico, most houses aren't heated or air conditioned and in the warmer climates there's typically a lot of ventalation to allow the heat to dissipate (such as in the Yucatan). There's a lot of ventilation in some of the seasonally cold regions as well, and it presents problems. The vast majority of people cannot afford air. I think they consider themselves lucky if they can afford to run ceiling fans.


----------



## adamathefrog

Longford said:


> In Mexico, most houses aren't heated or air conditioned and in the warmer climates there's typically a lot of ventalation to allow the heat to dissipate (such as in the Yucatan). There's a lot of ventilation in some of the seasonally cold regions as well, and it presents problems. The vast majority of people cannot afford air. I think they consider themselves lucky if they can afford to run ceiling fans.


Yeah. She's currently complaining that it's too cold at night. 

I guess the funny part is that they're not "smart" when it comes to the cold, just how we are in the UK about the heat (though, ask a scandinavian and they'll tell you we know nothing about the cold either!). She moans it's cold, but doesn't think to get a blanket, and insists on sleeping in the incredibly well ventilated hamaca!

adam.


----------



## Longford

adamathefrog said:


> Yeah. She's currently complaining that it's too cold at night.
> 
> I guess the funny part is that they're not "smart" when it comes to the cold, just how we are in the UK about the heat (though, ask a scandinavian and they'll tell you we know nothing about the cold either!). She moans it's cold, but doesn't think to get a blanket, and insists on sleeping in the incredibly well ventilated hamaca!
> 
> adam.


At this time of the year there's typically a 20F drop in temperatues from day to night in the Yucatan. It's noticeable. People in some parts of the World consider 72F very warm, relative to what temperatures are during the year. Air conditioning/heat costs money. Blankets cost money. Many of the people don't have enough discretionary spending money and they learn to "live with it." Whatever "it" is that's bothering them. I lived in Mexico City without heat. It was damn cold many January/Febuary early mornings and overnight. Below 40F. I had blankets, though. But they didn't help me when I got out of the shower before leaving for work ... and especially not when I ran out of gas and washed with cold water. Ouch!


----------



## adamathefrog

Longford said:


> At this time of the year there's typically a 20F drop in temperatues from day to night in the Yucatan. It's noticeable. People in some parts of the World consider 72F very warm, relative to what temperatures are during the year. Air conditioning/heat costs money. Blankets cost money. Many of the people don't have enough discretionary spending money and they learn to "live with it." Whatever "it" that's bothering them. I lived in Mexico City without heat. It was damn cold many January/Febuary early mornings and overnight. Below 40F. I had blankets, though. But they didn't help me when I got out of the shower before leaving for work ... and especially not when I ran out of gas and washed with cold water. Ouch!


I was always entertained to see the Yucatecos wearing ski jackets in the morning because it was "only mid 20C".

I only felt the cold on two occasions, once late in centro wearing shorts and the last night i was there last year in Cancun. I think the temperature drops a lot further nearer the coast.

Being able to get out of the shower and not feel cold was one of the great novelties of the climate for me 

adam.


----------



## Quetza

At least around Mexico City, it's rare to find "modest houses," like mine, that have any kind of electric blankets, ACs, etc. and only richer people's houses have them. But you have to remember that, until a few years ago, the capital was known for having an amazing climate: never too cold and never too hot, so people never got used to needing heating or cooling devices. 

Personally, I've never felt that they are a necessity around here; a couple more blankets and thicker socks it's all we've ever needed to survive the worst winters. However, our worst winters are a laughing matter for my US and Canadian friends! Every time I complain that "OMG almost 0ºC for an hour in the early morning!" They kindly tell me that I'm very lucky to have such warm winters and that I must live in a paralel universe because they can't imagine how can anyone NOT have a heat system in the house.


----------



## FHBOY

Since the topic has turned to weather, I wish I was in Mexico. Today Baltimore will see a high in the low 100's Fahrenheit with 60-80% humidity, and that is about the rest of the weekend. Thank the Ford next year at this time I will be in Ajijic. Don't worry I'll keep you posted on the cold also.

Look, when I lived in Miami, we'd watch the northerners go swimming when it was 65 -75 degrees and we thought they were nuts, "En Vee Tee, NVTS!" - Ron Carey in History of the World-Part I.


----------



## mickisue1

FHBOY said:


> Since the topic has turned to weather, I wish I was in Mexico. Today Baltimore will see a high in the low 100's Fahrenheit with 60-80% humidity, and that is about the rest of the weekend. Thank the Ford next year at this time I will be in Ajijic. Don't worry I'll keep you posted on the cold also.
> 
> Look, when I lived in Miami, we'd watch the northerners go swimming when it was 65 -75 degrees and we thought they were nuts, "En Vee Tee, NVTS!" - Ron Carey in History of the World-Part I.


I heard the same thing from my son's mother in law. She grew up near South Padre Island, and couldn't understand why the kids who showed up at spring break went in the water. Having been in that water on the 14th of August, after son's wedding, I can understand her puzzlement: it's like hanging out in wave filled bathtub.

Today in the great north: 3rd day in a row in the 90s, with 90s predicted through at least next Thursday. Luckily, it's also supposed to cool down to upper 60's, low 70's at night.

One of the reasons to leave MN when you get older: we have the same level of temp variations summer to winter that they do in Siberia. Can be 90's, even low 100's for days on end, and down to -25F at night for the same length of time in the winter.

Bringing this back to MX: I love the fact that it cools off in the area around Lake Chapala at night, even on the hottest of days. It will allow me to use the same method of keeping the house cool that I use here. Close it up during the day, wide open at night, with fans to blow out the warmer air and pull in the cooler. And the BEST part is, I can use that method in February, instead of deciding which sweater I've worn the least, so as not to be utterly disgusted with the thought of wearing it AGAIN.


----------



## pappabee

mickisue1 said:


> I heard the same thing from my son's mother in law. She grew up near South Padre Island, and couldn't understand why the kids who showed up at spring break went in the water. Having been in that water on the 14th of August, after son's wedding, I can understand her puzzlement: it's like hanging out in wave filled bathtub.
> 
> Today in the great north: 3rd day in a row in the 90s, with 90s predicted through at least next Thursday. Luckily, it's also supposed to cool down to upper 60's, low 70's at night.
> 
> One of the reasons to leave MN when you get older: we have the same level of temp variations summer to winter that they do in Siberia. Can be 90's, even low 100's for days on end, and down to -25F at night for the same length of time in the winter.
> 
> Bringing this back to MX: I love the fact that it cools off in the area around Lake Chapala at night, even on the hottest of days. It will allow me to use the same method of keeping the house cool that I use here. Close it up during the day, wide open at night, with fans to blow out the warmer air and pull in the cooler. And the BEST part is, I can use that method in February, instead of deciding which sweater I've worn the least, so as not to be utterly disgusted with the thought of wearing it AGAIN.


We also use a wonderful invention called a swamp cooler (just like grandma's fan blowing over a block of ice) and it costs less than two light bulbs worth of electricity. Cools two rooms.


----------



## mickisue1

pappabee said:


> We also use a wonderful invention called a swamp cooler (just like grandma's fan blowing over a block of ice) and it costs less than two light bulbs worth of electricity. Cools two rooms.


I love that idea, too. Can't use it in the swamp that is the Land of 10000 Lakes.

That doesn't count the ponds and the swamps, so you see the problem.


----------



## edgeee

*swamp coolers are Kool*

ah, those were NOT the days.

at one point when living in Vegas, i was a bartender, and the swamp cooler saved us. ours was a big unit on the roof, but it's not hard to throw a small one together for an unexpected heat wave.
it's what jay leno calls white-trash repairs, but it works. (inverse to the humidity level.)

take a paint roller pan, place on a shelf above a fan, deep end pointing up-wind.
use some kind of shim to raise the deep end about one inch or a little more.
later the block of ice goes in the pan. the pan will sweat a lot, so protect the shelf/wall/floor as needed. 

on the shallow end, attach cheese cloth so it hangs down like a curtain in front of the fan. you want about two feet hanging down, the full width of the pan. just wrap it in place and use duct tape to hold it. add water and ice, turn on fan.

you'll need to deal with the water running down the cloth; use a pan to collect it, or even better, place the whole thing outside blowing into a window.
as the icy water soaks the cloth, the fan dries it, so you may not get much water below, depending on how you set it up.

unless the heat is extreme, this will work well with plain water, but ice allows you to set-and-forget it. as it melts it replenishes the pool in the pan. and of course the cooling effect is enhanced.
and you don't need block ice, a colander full of ice cubes does the same thing.

crude? yes. effective and cheap? you bet.

_(Mod: if this should be moved somewhere more relevant, please do so.)_


----------



## npsblm

Greetings out there, I'm retired and currently reside in the US and would like to move to Ensenada late this year/early next year. I was wondering what websites I should look at to search for short to long term rental properties. The few sites that I've found on my own all seem to be outdated.


----------



## mickisue1

npsblm said:


> Greetings out there, I'm retired and currently reside in the US and would like to move to Ensenada late this year/early next year. I was wondering what websites I should look at to search for short to long term rental properties. The few sites that I've found on my own all seem to be outdated.


Your best bet is to find a reasonably priced hostal or hotel for a week or two, and do the research once you are there. Other expats can tell you who to talk to, and what areas of the city are well-priced and safest.

All this assumes that you've already spent enough time in Ensenada to know that you can be happy living there, right?


----------



## FHBOY

npsblm said:


> Greetings out there, I'm retired and currently reside in the US and would like to move to Ensenada late this year/early next year. I was wondering what websites I should look at to search for short to long term rental properties. The few sites that I've found on my own all seem to be outdated.


Depending on your financial situation, VRBO.com is an alternative, but it is not usually an inexpensive one and may be more "place" than a single person needs.


----------



## leonenlee

New on here.
We are moving to Monterrey from Johannesburg South Africa in a few days. I will be working for Goimar. All will be ready for when we get there.


----------



## Longford

leonenlee said:


> New on here.
> We are moving to Monterrey from Johannesburg South Africa in a few days. I will be working for Goimar. All will be ready for when we get there.


Lucky you! :clap2:

Enjoy your new adventure.


----------



## FHBOY

leonenlee said:


> New on here.
> We are moving to Monterrey from Johannesburg South Africa in a few days. I will be working for Goimar. All will be ready for when we get there.


Are you going to be working on the Chinese contracted oil rig?


----------



## momster399

*From NJ*

Hello from New Jersey - what a bunch of exotic locations you are all from!
My husband and I have lived and worked in New York and New Jersey for most of our 54 years. Planning ahead about retirement, and really interested in Mexico. Have read alot about the Lake Chapala area. This site is great for info, thanks to everyone. We have a daughter in college and one starting high school so it will be about 8 years before we can move, but once she finishes college we would love to retire. Will have to see where we are financially then, but thinking we'll be OK. Hubby speaks Spanish (born in Puerto Rico) and I am always dabbling. Would love to figure a way to earn a little money there - I am an IT person and maybe can do a little internet business or something. Ultimate goal is to have a small place here in NJ to come back and visit kids and family and live mostly in Mexico to live the relaxed lifestyle and reap the benefits of cheaper health care. Do many of you have homes back in your hometowns that you come back to? Looking forward to getting to know some of you.......have a good day!


----------



## conklinwh

I was raised in Bergen County, Haworth. Also have lived in Bergenfield and Manalapan NJ. 
We have place in Mexico and place in NC that we go back to for our fall friends & family tour. However, spend most of 9mo/year in Mexico.
Eight years will give you plenty of time to test a few places. Not sure what your IT background is but easiest transition would be to have a company sponsor you. Believe Guadalajara has pretty strong IT industry with a number of multinationals. You might do a little research as might find one in NJ with a GDL office.


----------



## leonenlee

Thanx. Very nervous, but hope all works out for us. I work with some USA guys, and all I hear is bad things. Hope they are all wrong


----------



## leonenlee

No. I will be working out of the office in Monterrey for Goimar


----------



## stilltraveling

npsblm said:


> Greetings out there, I'm retired and currently reside in the US and would like to move to Ensenada late this year/early next year. I was wondering what websites I should look at to search for short to long term rental properties. The few sites that I've found on my own all seem to be outdated.


Anyone with the savvy to put up a website also knows who their targets are (gringos, aka 50% premium on the rent). Anything you find online will be overpriced. You're better off staying in a hotel and looking around locally. I move around a lot and the technique I've come up with is to stay in a hostel (you meet more people than in a hotel), find a neighborhood I like (I prefer colonial sections) and just walk up and down the streets looking for "for rent" signs. You get the lay of the land and find a lot of little gems that never appear on the web or in the paper. The few times where I've used a real estate agent to find a place resulted in less than optimal locations and on top of that you have to pay up to a month's rent as commission. 

My Spanish is native level at this point and my accent is clean (seems to morph into the local accent wherever I go) so I can call the owners myself, but in the early days I would have a local call and get them to state the rent up front before they met me, lest I end up getting the ****** price. In my experience, owners love to rent to gringos because we have a reputation for paying on time and in full. In Mexico, it is very hard to evict someone who is late on their rent (even several months late), so a ****** tenant is like having a steady paycheck every month.


----------



## gcs801

hello everyone! my name is gaby and i have been living in mexico for almost 2 yrs now. my story is a bit different because i was deported from the usa and continued with my immigration process and unfortunately i got a 10 year ban that will be up december 2020. until then my family and i must stay here. i have lived in mexico city and queretaro since i arrived. my family and i are planning on moving to mexicali and have my husband cross daily to work in the states and i stay home with our daughter. we have been recommended to live in la zona dorada. i just wanted to see if there is anyone who lives in mexicali that could give me some pointers. how safe is it? are there certain neighborhoods recommended to live in? what schools would you recommend? i have a 3 year old who will start school soon and i want to make sure she will get a good education. thank you in advance to anyone who can help me!


----------



## SummerSeeker

*Would like to move to Mexico*

I'm new to this forum and wanted to introduce myself. I currently live in Canada, but I would like to move to Mexico this fall to teach English. Any recommendations on the best places to do this would be appreciated. Any advice at all would be appreciated! Thanks so much!


----------



## Isla Verde

SummerSeeker said:


> I'm new to this forum and wanted to introduce myself. I currently live in Canada, but I would like to move to Mexico this fall to teach English. Any recommendations on the best places to do this would be appreciated. Any advice at all would be appreciated! Thanks so much!


The biggest (and best paid) market for English teachers is Mexico City. Check out this TEFL website for more information: Job Discussion Forums :: Index.

Do you have a degree or training in TEFL (Teaching of English as a Foreign Language)? You will need proof of this to be eligible for a work visa. I've been teaching English here for several years and have a pretty good handle on the field, so feel free to ask questions!


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

Just want to add that I agree with this advice. On my first trips I would look online then discoverd it was best to travel to the selected city, find a hotel for a week or so, even got to where I read the classifieds. I was able to find furnished places to rent for reasonable rates. Still have a "******" accent but Spanish has improved plus I am of Mexican descent. Have decided to relocate in Mexico soon and my last landlady has agreed to help me search for my casita.

I have also housesat which provides the opportunity to live in various parts of the country before actually relocating and settling down.


















stilltraveling said:


> Anyone with the savvy to put up a website also knows who their targets are (gringos, aka 50% premium on the rent). Anything you find online will be overpriced. You're better off staying in a hotel and looking around locally. I move around a lot and the technique I've come up with is to stay in a hostel (you meet more people than in a hotel), find a neighborhood I like (I prefer colonial sections) and just walk up and down the streets looking for "for rent" signs. You get the lay of the land and find a lot of little gems that never appear on the web or in the paper. The few times where I've used a real estate agent to find a place resulted in less than optimal locations and on top of that you have to pay up to a month's rent as commission.
> 
> My Spanish is native level at this point and my accent is clean (seems to morph into the local accent wherever I go) so I can call the owners myself, but in the early days I would have a local call and get them to state the rent up front before they met me, lest I end up getting the ****** price. In my experience, owners love to rent to gringos because we have a reputation for paying on time and in full. In Mexico, it is very hard to evict someone who is late on their rent (even several months late), so a ****** tenant is like having a steady paycheck every month.


----------



## SummerSeeker

Isla Verde said:


> The biggest (and best paid) market for English teachers is Mexico City. Check out this TEFL website for more information: .
> 
> Do you have a degree or training in TEFL (Teaching of English as a Foreign Language)? You will need proof of this to be eligible for a work visa. I've been teaching English here for several years and have a pretty good handle on the field, so feel free to ask questions!


Thanks so much for your reply, Isla Verde. I will check out the site you provided. I have a degree in business, but no TEFL certificate yet. I am planning to get the certificate once I get there, then apply for the visa. How easy or hard is it to get the work visa? It think it would be an FM3, right? There are many schools that I found on the internet that offer the TEFL course in Mexico. Do you have any school you could recommend where I could get the TEFL certificate? Is CELTA a good way to go? I do have so many questions. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## SummerSeeker

Minerva aka Minnie said:


> Just want to add that I agree with this advice. On my first trips I would look online then discoverd it was best to travel to the selected city, find a hotel for a week or so, even got to where I read the classifieds. I was able to find furnished places to rent for reasonable rates. Still have a "******" accent but Spanish has improved plus I am of Mexican descent. Have decided to relocate in Mexico soon and my last landlady has agreed to help me search for my casita.
> 
> I have also housesat which provides the opportunity to live in various parts of the country before actually relocating and settling down.


Hi Minnie, that sounds like good advice. If I would like to housesit, how can I do that? How can I get in touch with people looking for someone to housesit? Thanks


----------



## Isla Verde

SummerSeeker said:


> Thanks so much for your reply, Isla Verde. I will check out the site you provided. I have a degree in business, but no TEFL certificate yet. I am planning to get the certificate once I get there, then apply for the visa. How easy or hard is it to get the work visa? It think it would be an FM3, right? There are many schools that I found on the internet that offer the TEFL course in Mexico. Do you have any school you could recommend where I could get the TEFL certificate? Is CELTA a good way to go? I do have so many questions.
> 
> Thanks so much!


The CELTA is the best-known training program, so that would be the way to go. Many of the other programs may be iffy, so you should consult my colleagues at Dave's ESL Cafe for advice about other programs you have found on the internet. A friend of mine here in Mexico City runs a small training program which I could also recommend. You need to decide where in Mexico you want to live and work and then look for a program in or near that city. Once you have your certificate, your business background should help you find work if you decide to work with adults.

It's not too difficult to get the FM3, now called No Inmigrante lucrativa, once you find a job, or you can decide to work free-lance. There are some bureaucratic hoops to jump through but nothing that tricky.

You're welcome!


----------



## SummerSeeker

Isla Verde said:


> The CELTA is the best-known training program, so that would be the way to go. Many of the other programs may be iffy, so you should consult my colleagues at Dave's ESL Cafe for advice about other programs you have found on the internet. A friend of mine here in Mexico City runs a small training program which I could also recommend. You need to decide where in Mexico you want to live and work and then look for a program in or near that city. Once you have your certificate, your business background should help you find work if you decide to work with adults.
> 
> It's not too difficult to get the FM3, now called No Inmigrante lucrativa, once you find a job, or you can decide to work free-lance. There are some bureaucratic hoops to jump through but nothing that tricky.
> 
> You're welcome!


I would be interested to know more about your friend's program, how can I get in touch? I have more questions, would it be possible to email or skype? Thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde

SummerSeeker said:


> I would be interested to know more about your friend's program, how can I get in touch? I have more questions, would it be possible to email or skype? Thanks!


I can send you a PM here once you have made 5 posts.


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

Check out housesitting sites online. I paid to register with two, submitted a little blurb and information on how to reach me. I didn't request any payment, I was just interested in the opportunity to live in different parts of the country without paying rent. I did not respond to any ads that were requesting payment to live in there home. Money was usually left by the homeowner for any expenses.

I am not capable of any home repairs etc. but I did care for pets which seems to be the main reason housesitters are sought.



SummerSeeker said:


> Hi Minnie, that sounds like good advice. If I would like to housesit, how can I do that? How can I get in touch with people looking for someone to housesit? Thanks


----------



## surfrider

Minerva aka Minnie said:


> Just want to add that I agree with this advice. On my first trips I would look online then discoverd it was best to travel to the selected city, find a hotel for a week or so, even got to where I read the classifieds. I was able to find furnished places to rent for reasonable rates. Still have a "******" accent but Spanish has improved plus I am of Mexican descent. Have decided to relocate in Mexico soon and my last landlady has agreed to help me search for my casita.
> 
> I have also housesat which provides the opportunity to live in various parts of the country before actually relocating and settling down.



We would be interested in house caring or setting for someone. How would I (or rather how did you) get to find houses that you would "sit"? We are finding that the traveling to different cities is a lot more fun than nesting in one place...at least for us.


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

*Housesitting*

The way I found housesitting gigs was by checking online and registering with 2 sites. It seems that the majority of homeowners prefer couples but I still managed to housesit for a few. I didn't request payment since staying rent free for a month or two is payment enough. I also did not respond to ads that advertised a lower fee for staying in their home and caring for it. I cannot do any home repairs but did care for pets which seems to be the major reason homeowners seek sitters.

I, too, enjoyed staying in different parts of the country and having a completely furnished place at no cost for a month or two was very worthwhile. I also know of people who have flyers made up and post them on local bulletin boards. For instance, in Ajijic at the Lake Chapala Society (?) there were ads from homeowners and housesitters. 

Good luck




surfrider said:


> We would be interested in house caring or setting for someone. How would I (or rather how did you) get to find houses that you would "sit"? We are finding that the traveling to different cities is a lot more fun than nesting in one place...at least for us.


----------



## pappabee

Minerva aka Minnie said:


> The way I found housesitting gigs was by checking online and registering with 2 sites. It seems that the majority of homeowners prefer couples but I still managed to housesit for a few. I didn't request payment since staying rent free for a month or two is payment enough. I also did not respond to ads that advertised a lower fee for staying in their home and caring for it. I cannot do any home repairs but did care for pets which seems to be the major reason homeowners seek sitters.
> 
> I, too, enjoyed staying in different parts of the country and having a completely furnished place at no cost for a month or two was very worthwhile. I also know of people who have flyers made up and post them on local bulletin boards. For instance, in Ajijic at the Lake Chapala Society (?) there were ads from homeowners and housesitters.
> 
> Good luck


And if you're a member of LCS you can also post ads on their web site for free.


----------



## SummerSeeker

Isla Verde said:


> I can send you a PM here once you have made 5 posts.


I think I have 5 posts now, so please feel free to PM. Thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde

SummerSeeker said:


> I think I have 5 posts now, so please feel free to PM. Thanks!


Will do.


----------



## Rudolfo

I am Rudolfo and I am a Rage-a-Holic.

Let's party. 

I also like to travel in South America, have an import/export business and spend time in various places. I currently call the Metro DC area home.


----------



## PekingPat

Hola! (one of 5 Spanish words I know)

dreaming of Mexico from polluted aggravating Beijing. My man and 10yr old daughter have had enough too after 8 on-and-off years.

Called London and Bath home in the UK where he is from and daughter born, we did stints in Sydney South Africa So Cal Switzerland... and that's just the S's!

Aiming for PV in Oct for a couple months trial. Friends go down at Thanksgiving, so why not for a total newbie gringa?

cheers,
Pat


----------



## TundraGreen

PekingPat said:


> Hola! (one of 5 Spanish words I know)
> 
> dreaming of Mexico from polluted aggravating Beijing. My man and 10yr old daughter have had enough too after 8 on-and-off years.
> 
> Called London and Bath home in the UK where he is from and daughter born, we did stints in Sydney South Africa So Cal Switzerland... and that's just the S's!
> 
> Aiming for PV in Oct for a couple months trial. Friends go down at Thanksgiving, so why not for a total newbie gringa?
> 
> cheers,
> Pat


:welcome:


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> :welcome:


Welcome to the Forum! If you're going to Puerto Vallarta in hopes of finding work there, be warned that in Mexico resort areas are usually the worst places to look for English-teaching jobs.


----------



## stilltraveling

PekingPat said:


> Hola! (one of 5 Spanish words I know)
> 
> dreaming of Mexico from polluted aggravating Beijing. My man and 10yr old daughter have had enough too after 8 on-and-off years.
> 
> Called London and Bath home in the UK where he is from and daughter born, we did stints in Sydney South Africa So Cal Switzerland... and that's just the S's!
> 
> Aiming for PV in Oct for a couple months trial. Friends go down at Thanksgiving, so why not for a total newbie gringa?
> 
> cheers,
> Pat


How's your Mandarin? There's a need for it in this country right now in a lot of fields.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Welcome to the Forum! If you're going to Puerto Vallarta in hopes of finding work there, be warned that in Mexico resort areas are usually the worst places to look for English-teaching jobs.


Did I miss something. I don't see where PekingPat mentioned teaching English. Or maybe you were referring to someone else.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Did I miss something. I don't see where PekingPat mentioned teaching English. Or maybe you were referring to someone else.


You're absolutely right, TG. So if she and her husband will be looking for some other kind of work, I wonder what sorts of employment opportunities for non-Spanish speaking expats there may be in Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## PekingPat

No need for employment: my man will be tele-commuting and I will be homeschooling. If it doesn't work for his company, vamonos!

My mandarin is lousy but my daughter has been at it awhile learning characters. Must keep that up and learn Spanish as well (me too).


----------



## conklinwh

Welcome! I do hear BeiJing is now quite polluted. I was in Beijing 1994-97 as part of wave after TianAnMen. When arrived, no private ownership of cars so even though I had car/driver, I spent most of my time riding my bike either through the hutongs or out toward the airport, then new now old airport. Biggest issues we had were the gobi desert sand storms and everyone burning the charcoal cylinders.
You will find weather in PV very close to Hong Kong. If you liked Hong Kong in the summer then PV would work.


----------



## Longford

PekingPat said:


> Hola! (one of 5 Spanish words I know)
> 
> dreaming of Mexico from polluted aggravating Beijing. My man and 10yr old daughter have had enough too after 8 on-and-off years.
> 
> Called London and Bath home in the UK where he is from and daughter born, we did stints in Sydney South Africa So Cal Switzerland... and that's just the S's!
> 
> Aiming for PV in Oct for a couple months trial. Friends go down at Thanksgiving, so why not for a total newbie gringa?
> 
> cheers,
> Pat


Sounds like a good plan, to me. Enjoy! :clap2:


----------



## LearnSci

I am moving to the los cabos area to teach science. I arrive August 1st and then pick a place to live. Not sure when my coamerican roommate is arriving but i am sure we would both like to meet some other expatriates. I am interested in getting some help with my spanish and meeting local women to pal around with.


----------



## LearnSci

I am moving to the los cabos area to teach science. I arrive August 1st and then pick a place to live. Not sure when my coamerican roommate is arriving but i am sure we would both like to meet some other expatriates. I am interested in getting some help with my spanish and meeting local women to pal around with. 

View attachment 5883


----------



## jmb5323

*Considering Queretero*

Hi, 

We are considering moving to Queretero, Mexico. Presently we live in Panama and unfortunately believed all the hype we read about this place before relocating here from the States. 

We met a lovely couple who are working for the Peace Corps in Quetero and they said only nice things about Queretero.

If there are any people who would like to comment about it, we would greatly appreciate hearing what they have to say.

Best regards


----------



## TundraGreen

jmb5323 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are considering moving to Queretero, Mexico. Presently we live in Panama and unfortunately believed all the hype we read about this place before relocating here from the States.
> 
> We met a lovely couple who are working for the Peace Corps in Quetero and they said only nice things about Queretero.
> 
> If there are any people who would like to comment about it, we would greatly appreciate hearing what they have to say.
> 
> Best regards


Queretaro is a very nice place. However, I suggest spending some time there before you think about a permanent relocation, but maybe that is not the implication of your post.


----------



## jmb5323

*Queretero*



TundraGreen said:


> Queretaro is a very nice place. However, I suggest spending some time there before you think about a permanent relocation, but maybe that is not the implication of your post.


Thanks for your reply. 

Actually we will probably visit there for a while in January when our lease is up in Panama.

I wonder what it is like living at such a high altitude. We were living in a place called Volcan in the Chiriqui highlands in Western Panama and that was 4,688 feet above sea level. Unfortunately, it was very cold and damp there and not at all enjoyable. That is definitely a concern.

I have heard that Guadalajara is a very pretty place and I visited it as a child. Our concern is safety in Mexico and the couple we met said that Queretero was very safe and clean. But again, if you can't breathe it is a drawback, although they didn't mention that.

Again, many thanks for your reply and please say what you will, I am not a particularly sensitive correspondent, and I do appreciate candid facts that will make my decision a little easier.

Joseph


----------



## TundraGreen

Queretaro is at 1800 m (6000 ft). I don't think the thinness of the air bothers people much at that altitude unless you have impaired respiration. It is a mild climate. In the winter it can be cold, particularly since most houses are not sealed or heated. Friends complained one winter of being cold for weeks on end, but that is not typical. 

Guadalajara is at 1550 m (5000 ft). The climate is a little warmer because of that elevation difference. There is one month when it can be hot, at the beginning of the summer before the rains start. It is as safe as Queretaro, but not as clean. Queretaro has money enough to pay women to sweep the streets in centro, something I have not seen in other Mexican cities.

Visiting Queretaro in January is probably a good idea if you are worried about the cold. One nice thing about the weather patterns of central Mexico is that it is never cold and wet at the same time. The rains come in the summer when it is warmer.



jmb5323 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Actually we will probably visit there for a while in January when our lease is up in Panama.
> 
> I wonder what it is like living at such a high altitude. We were living in a place called Volcan in the Chiriqui highlands in Western Panama and that was 4,688 feet above sea level. Unfortunately, it was very cold and damp there and not at all enjoyable. That is definitely a concern.
> 
> I have heard that Guadalajara is a very pretty place and I visited it as a child. Our concern is safety in Mexico and the couple we met said that Queretero was very safe and clean. But again, if you can't breathe it is a drawback, although they didn't mention that.
> 
> Again, many thanks for your reply and please say what you will, I am not a particularly sensitive correspondent, and I do appreciate candid facts that will make my decision a little easier.
> 
> Joseph


----------



## conklinwh

We live about 45min from Queretaro at about 7500ft. We think weather great here even though 5-10 degrees cooler than Queretaro. We go to Queretaro at least twice a month for shopping(Costco, Home Depot, Superama, etc.) as well as the restaurants. We actually plan comida tomorrow at a seafood restaurant out over the reservoir in Juriquilla, a suburb of Queretaro.
Queretaro is a reasonably large city of about 1 million that has been growing rapidly due to industry and a lot of 2nd homes for people from Mexico City.
I would not be worried about either the altitude or the temperatures although gets a little warm for us in May/June before the winds shift.
Queretaro has a great historical center and always activity which would be my choice but a lot of people like the suburbs of Jurica & Juriquilla. In any case, it is always a good idea to rent for awhile.
BTW, if I were looking for another alternative I would certainly look at San Miguel(45min from Queretaro) rather than Lakeside although I know this site has a heavy Lakeside presence.


----------



## terrybahena

conklinwh said:


> We live about 45min from Queretaro at about 7500ft. We think weather great here even though 5-10 degrees cooler than Queretaro. We go to Queretaro at least twice a month for shopping(Costco, Home Depot, Superama, etc.) as well as the restaurants. We actually plan comida tomorrow at a seafood restaurant out over the reservoir in Juriquilla, a suburb of Queretaro.
> Queretaro is a reasonably large city of about 1 million that has been growing rapidly due to industry and a lot of 2nd homes for people from Mexico City.
> I would not be worried about either the altitude or the temperatures although gets a little warm for us in May/June before the winds shift.
> Queretaro has a great historical center and always activity which would be my choice but a lot of people like the suburbs of Jurica & Juriquilla. In any case, it is always a good idea to rent for awhile.
> BTW, if I were looking for another alternative I would certainly look at San Miguel(45min from Queretaro) rather than Lakeside although I know this site has a heavy Lakeside presence.


A couple of years ago I spent 3 weeks in San Miguel Allende and I don't know the elevation but breathing was not a problem at all, and I have a terrible time in Denver & Colorado Springs. San Miguel is clean and pretty; I was there in Oct/Nov and it was nice every day, shorts but no too hot (nothing like where we live now in Playa Ventura where is soooo hot all day & nite). There are alot of English speakers in San Miguel is that's what you are looking for, but not drowning in them- i was there for Spanish immersion school & so did not want to be with English speakers...


----------



## jmb5323

*queretero*



TundraGreen said:


> Queretaro is at 1800 m (6000 ft). I don't think the thinness of the air bothers people much at that altitude unless you have impaired respiration. It is a mild climate. In the winter it can be cold, particularly since most houses are not sealed or heated. Friends complained one winter of being cold for weeks on end, but that is not typical.
> 
> Guadalajara is at 1550 m (5000 ft). The climate is a little warmer because of that elevation difference. There is one month when it can be hot, at the beginning of the summer before the rains start. It is as safe as Queretaro, but not as clean. Queretaro has money enough to pay women to sweep the streets in centro, something I have not seen in other Mexican cities.
> 
> Visiting Queretaro in January is probably a good idea if you are worried about the cold. One nice thing about the weather patterns of central Mexico is that it is never cold and wet at the same time. The rains come in the summer when it is warmer.


Will,

Not to belabor the point, but thanks again for your input.

We will be leaving Panama in January and I have spoken to a cousin who lives in Cuernavaca who says that Guadalajara is very beautiful, that we have relatives there but that Queretero might be a more manageable city, but that we should visit each one to get a feeling for hte places. My mother used to work for the Mexican Government in New York city and was going to settle in Guadalajara but had a change of mind for some reason. 

In any event we will see which suits us and make a decision at that time.

Joseph


----------



## AmberL27

Hello Everyone! 

I am a brand new expat living in San Pedro Cholula. I will be teaching 5th and 6th grade English at a private school in Puebla, and since my school has very strict rules against working from home (first time I have EVER heard of that) I am hoping I will be able to find some new friends to pass the time with here


----------



## Thelmdatter

AmberL27 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am a brand new expat living in San Pedro Cholula. I will be teaching 5th and 6th grade English at a private school in Puebla, and since my school has very strict rules against working from home (first time I have EVER heard of that) I am hoping I will be able to find some new friends to pass the time with here


Saludos! Im not far from you in Mexico City. Never heard of the no work from home rule either. Cholula is very interesting. My husband and I visited it once, taking some pictures for Wikipedia but there are a LOT of interesting small churches worth taking pictures of!


----------



## Ken Wood

jmb5323 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are considering moving to Queretero, Mexico. Presently we live in Panama and unfortunately believed all the hype we read about this place before relocating here from the States.
> 
> We met a lovely couple who are working for the Peace Corps in Quetero and they said only nice things about Queretero.
> 
> If there are any people who would like to comment about it, we would greatly appreciate hearing what they have to say.
> 
> Best regards


I currently live in Querétaro while we build a house in nearby Celaya. The climate and the elevation are not problematic at all. We have very few winter days approaching 0 deg C, and the hot months, ~ May & June, are followed by evening showers in July & August to cool things down nicely. As stated above, the city has a lovely centro, lots of history, the most amazing aquaduct, and enough night life to satisfy just about anyone. Also, as stated above, the city is an industrial/manufacturing center and is growing rapidly. Traffic gridlock is common at the peak times, and real estate is quite expensive, enough to provide you with "sticker shock", so be prepared. Certainly, you should come in and rent long enough to learn the lay of the land prior to plunking down money on a love at first sight place.

If you have any specific questions, I'll be happy to respond.


----------



## AmberL27

Mexico City is high on my list of place to visit....as soon as I figure out Cholula and Puebla that is  So far I love it, but there is still a lot to discover. Glad to hear that I made a good choice though! Thanks! 



Thelmdatter said:


> Saludos! Im not far from you in Mexico City. Never heard of the no work from home rule either. Cholula is very interesting. My husband and I visited it once, taking some pictures for Wikipedia but there are a LOT of interesting small churches worth taking pictures of!


----------



## Mexicofan

Hi all
Thank you all so much for this wonderful forum. I come everyday to learn more and see how everyone is doing

I want also to move to Mexico. My dream would be to live in San Miquel but looking still around for places to live a good life. Too young to sit around and would be more happy to open a store but I don't know for what yet. I am sure an idea will come
I am a single woman with dog, German, not the youngest anymore and live currently in Texas. Want to sell here everything off, which needs time and make the big move
I am ready to go to make a life change and make Mexico to my new homeland
Cheers
Anne



Ready to go for a new start


----------



## TundraGreen

Mexicofan said:


> Hi all
> Thank you all so much for this wonderful forum. I come everyday to learn more and see how everyone is doing
> 
> I want also to move to Mexico. My dream would be to live in San Miquel but looking still around for places to live a good life. Too young to sit around and would be more happy to open a store but I don't know for what yet. I am sure an idea will come
> I am a single woman with dog, German, not the youngest anymore and live currently in Texas. Want to sell here everything off, which needs time and make the big move
> I am ready to go to make a life change and make Mexico to my new homeland
> Cheers
> Anne
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to go for a new start


:welcome:


----------



## PV girl

I am in the middle of moving to PV where we have purchased a home. Any help with where to go or how to do things is much appreciated. Look forward to our new home. Sorry moving from Calgary Canada. For those of you thinking of doing the move..... Just Do It..... It is never too late. Gracias


----------



## PV girl

TundraGreen said:


> :welcome:


I think you are on the right track. We did the same thing but from Canada. Start deciding where you want to move to and then research in person and of course on the net. It is a bit tough right now for opening a store but if you have a good product you should do ok.
:welcome:


----------



## conklinwh

Mexicofan said:


> Hi all
> Thank you all so much for this wonderful forum. I come everyday to learn more and see how everyone is doing
> 
> I want also to move to Mexico. My dream would be to live in San Miquel but looking still around for places to live a good life. Too young to sit around and would be more happy to open a store but I don't know for what yet. I am sure an idea will come
> I am a single woman with dog, German, not the youngest anymore and live currently in Texas. Want to sell here everything off, which needs time and make the big move
> I am ready to go to make a life change and make Mexico to my new homeland
> Cheers
> Anne
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to go for a new start


Anne, we live about 45min from San Miguel but people go back and forth all the time. Between the two locations we have many single women friends. A lot are artists or into handicrafts but a few have opened businesses, in fact one has multiple.
What we never talk is age. We've found that calendar years a lot less important than how one lives their life.


----------



## Mexicofan

Thank you for the nice welcome and motivations

The plans are many I cannot get that old to live through. Rent first a small house with garden for my dog outside of San Miquel and get the feelings what I would like to do. 
You know, you sit somewhere or talk to someone and all of the sudden " That's it" the idea is born. Anyway, it would for me a punishment to sit around and got nothing to do.
I still have lots of time until everything is sold in Texas. Time to do research and read with and about you all on this wonderful forum.
My Mexican hair stylist gave me the tip San Miquel. I googled around and she is right thats what I am looking for. 
Cheers
Anne


----------



## Longford

Mexicofan said:


> Hi all
> Thank you all so much for this wonderful forum. I come everyday to learn more and see how everyone is doing
> 
> I want also to move to Mexico. My dream would be to live in San Miquel but looking still around for places to live a good life. Too young to sit around and would be more happy to open a store but I don't know for what yet. I am sure an idea will come
> I am a single woman with dog, German, not the youngest anymore and live currently in Texas. Want to sell here everything off, which needs time and make the big move
> I am ready to go to make a life change and make Mexico to my new homeland
> Cheers
> Anne
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to go for a new start


Have you investigated the requirements you will have to meet to be issued a visa to live in Mexico, including the minimum income level? That's your starting point, IMO.


----------



## dmhaun

Hi Anne, Many of us have made the same decision about moving to Mexico. I have a place around the Lake from Patzcuaro, in Michoacan, but decided to keep my place in Texas for awhile. One suggestion is to keep your place in Texas and spend more and more time in Mexico. Visit areas at different times of the year to discover what the area is really like. 
I love the colonial highlands of Michoacan, which is in the same mountain range as SMA, but about 200 miles south and about 1,000 feet higher. There are not as many expatriates as SMA and has a genuine, colonial, Mexico feeling. Thirty miles away is the capital of the state, Morelia, with everything a person could need. 
If you are still looking around, I suggest you check out the Yahoo group for that area, Michoacan_net : The Michoacan Net and you too will discover that Michoacan is magical. Feliz viaje, David



Mexicofan said:


> Hi all
> Thank you all so much for this wonderful forum. I come everyday to learn more and see how everyone is doing
> 
> I want also to move to Mexico. My dream would be to live in San Miquel but looking still around for places to live a good life. Too young to sit around and would be more happy to open a store but I don't know for what yet. I am sure an idea will come
> I am a single woman with dog, German, not the youngest anymore and live currently in Texas. Want to sell here everything off, which needs time and make the big move
> I am ready to go to make a life change and make Mexico to my new homeland
> Cheers
> Anne
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to go for a new start


----------



## FHBOY

conklinwh said:


> Anne, we live about 45min from San Miguel but people go back and forth all the time. Between the two locations we have many single women friends. A lot are artists or into handicrafts but a few have opened businesses, in fact one has multiple.
> What we never talk is age. We've found that calendar years a lot less important than how one lives their life.


I could not agree more - the calendar just shows the date; your outlook on life and your attitude towards it shows your age!

We spend a lot of our lives surviving in comfort but there is a time when survival must give way to living - and that living may be the antithesis of the survival we have learned. I never thought I could retire, I loved my work and had a good business. But when I sold it, I found myself. I volunteer with an outreach shelter, I've taken up the piano again, I have slowed down and smelled the roses. Even sitting around with a book or at the keyboard(s) is living I never thought would content me.

The reason for Mexico: close enough to the kids in the States, better living on the retirement income we have and, in Ajijc, the second best climate in the world.

Do not be afraid to slow down and change your routine - it will open you up to the things you wanted to do all your life.


----------



## conklinwh

Mexicofan said:


> Thank you for the nice welcome and motivations
> 
> The plans are many I cannot get that old to live through. Rent first a small house with garden for my dog outside of San Miquel and get the feelings what I would like to do.
> You know, you sit somewhere or talk to someone and all of the sudden " That's it" the idea is born. Anyway, it would for me a punishment to sit around and got nothing to do.
> I still have lots of time until everything is sold in Texas. Time to do research and read with and about you all on this wonderful forum.
> My Mexican hair stylist gave me the tip San Miquel. I googled around and she is right thats what I am looking for.
> Cheers
> Anne


I think we all are pretty consistent that you should visit one or more places, best if multiple seasons, before deciding. Would think that you could get a good deal on rental, especially if off season to check it out. BTW, "outside" of anywhere not the same as the US. Really city or country. After renting for 4 winters in San Miguel, we decided that we wanted our own place. Decision was in central area, outside SMA in the countryside or a reasonably close by small puebla. We opted for the latter and are 45min from San Miguel. For a 1st time visitor, I would rent in one of the SMA colonies 1st before looking outside. You will be able to better see if for you and maximize your ability to interact whether at the jardin, the biblioteca or the many gallery openings.


----------



## Detailman

fhboy said:


> i could not agree more - the calendar just shows the date; your outlook on life and your attitude towards it shows your age!
> 
> We spend a lot of our lives surviving in comfort but there is a time when survival must give way to living - and that living may be the antithesis of the survival we have learned. I never thought i could retire, i loved my work and had a good business. But when i sold it, i found myself. I volunteer with an outreach shelter, i've taken up the piano again, i have slowed down and smelled the roses. Even sitting around with a book or at the keyboard(s) is living i never thought would content me.
> 
> The reason for mexico: Close enough to the kids in the states, better living on the retirement income we have and, in ajijc, the second best climate in the world.
> 
> Do not be afraid to slow down and change your routine - it will open you up to the things you wanted to do all your life.


amen!


----------



## Mexicofan

Thank you all for your input. So many beautiful places where you live.
I had to google a long time, thanks again

Cheers
Anne


----------



## conklinwh

Googling a good part of looking but normally it raises as many questions for me as it answers. This a good place for the questions.


----------



## Jgargyi

*"Boomer"ang Expat*

Hi! My name is Judith and I'm planning on returning to Mexico to live and start a business. I lived and worked in Acapulco, Gro. and Leon, Gto. from 1983 - 1995. Amo a Mexico! I am connecting on this forum with others who are living in Mexico for support and inspiration for my return. Thinking about living in GDL area Lake Chapala. Appreciate your updates on the area in all aspects. BTW, I speak fluent Mexican Spanish. And my Mexican friends here in the U.S. say I make a mean salsa. Huah :clap2:


----------



## edgeee

Jgargyi said:


> Hi! My name is Judith and I'm planning on returning to Mexico to live and start a business. I lived and worked in Acapulco, Gro. and Leon, Gto. from 1983 - 1995. Amo a Mexico! I am connecting on this forum with others who are living in Mexico for support and inspiration for my return. Thinking about living in GDL area Lake Chapala. Appreciate your updates on the area in all aspects. BTW, I speak fluent Mexican Spanish. And my Mexican friends here in the U.S. say I make a mean salsa. Huah :clap2:


welcome to the party!
be sure to begin all sentences with a capital letter, lest ye be considered inferior.


----------



## Detailman

edgeee said:


> welcome to the party!
> be sure to begin all sentences with a capital letter, lest ye be considered inferior.


Love your sarcasm!


----------



## TundraGreen

edgeee said:


> welcome to the party!
> be sure to begin all sentences with a capital letter, lest ye be considered inferior.


I don't think anybody called you inferior. But we have probably given you enough grief about your choice of writing style.


----------



## joleej

Hi! My name is Jo Lee. I'm a nurse... I turned sixty this year and hope to be able to build my dream home on some beach front property I purchased between Sabancuy and Champoton. The closest large city is Merida.

I've been looking on-line trying to find other people who are familiar with this area. 

I'm taking spanish lessons, just passed my first intermediate class, and I hope to be living in Mexico, at least part-time, in the next few years. 

If anyone has any thing they would like to share, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## joleej

roni said:


> "We are within a year of retirement and plan to move to Mérida, Yucatán when we retire


Hi, I'm new to this so if I'm replying incorrectly someone please let me know. I think I'm replying to a post from a 'roni' who was going to be moving to Merida.

I was wondering if you had and how it was going. I hope to be moving to the Sabancuy area in the next couple of years. I watched a House Hunters International show about Merida, came to visit and fell in love with the Yucatan area. 

Hope to hear from you. JoLee


----------



## mickisue1

joleej said:


> Hi, I'm new to this so if I'm replying incorrectly someone please let me know. I think I'm replying to a post from a 'roni' who was going to be moving to Merida.
> 
> I was wondering if you had and how it was going. I hope to be moving to the Sabancuy area in the next couple of years. I watched a House Hunters International show about Merida, came to visit and fell in love with the Yucatan area.
> 
> Hope to hear from you. JoLee


JoLee, a response depends in great part on a couple of things. First, how long ago did roni
post the item to which you're responding?

If more than a couple of months, it's likely they posted, then left.

Second, and a good way to find out if they left, each poster's information notes the number of posts s/he's made.

So, in the above example, if roni (GRRRR, stupid spellcheck does NOT like this name!) posted the original comment three months ago or longer, and has a total of 5 posts, you'll not be too likely to get a response.

On the other hand...there are many people here who live all over MX, and others who have visited frequently enough to have a lot of knowledge, so even if that poster is gone, you may get some good information.


----------



## lucythecat

*ExPat Forum Newbie*

I'm new to this forum and have done extensive research in relocating to Mexico or Central America. I'm about 4 years away from retiring from an Aerospace Company in San Diego. I want to relocate somewhere warm with good surf. I will be relocating with my wife, my cat, surfboard, and PC. Everything else I can buy or rent. I'm open to open suggestions on coastal or near the coast properties to relocate too.


----------



## TundraGreen

lucythecat said:


> I'm new to this forum and have done extensive research in relocating to Mexico or Central America. I'm about 4 years away from retiring from an Aerospace Company in San Diego. I want to relocate somewhere warm with good surf. I will be relocating with my wife, my cat, surfboard, and PC. Everything else I can buy or rent. I'm open to open suggestions on coastal or near the coast properties to relocate too.


:welcome:


----------



## conklinwh

lucythecat said:


> I'm new to this forum and have done extensive research in relocating to Mexico or Central America. I'm about 4 years away from retiring from an Aerospace Company in San Diego. I want to relocate somewhere warm with good surf. I will be relocating with my wife, my cat, surfboard, and PC. Everything else I can buy or rent. I'm open to open suggestions on coastal or near the coast properties to relocate too.


1st, I'm not the person to be talking about the beaches because to me beaches are places to visit if they have interesting things in addition to the water. I.E., we hated Cancun but found the old section of Puerto Vallarta pleasantly surprising. We also like to visit sort of off beat places like Barra de Potosi south of Zihuatenegro. Give me the mountains anytime.
Also, I don't think that with the possible exception of baja that you will find anything near the year round weather of the beaches around San Diego. The norm in Mexico is 6 months of 90+ degrees and 90+ humidity. Think more south Florida than San Diego.
Be that as it may, there are any number of people that post who have found that the tradeoff to live at the beach is worthwhile.


----------



## Jgargyi

edgeee said:


> welcome to the party!
> be sure to begin all sentences with a capital letter, lest ye be considered inferior.


well now, that was a nice welcome! here's my reply :focus:


----------



## conklinwh

joleej said:


> Hi, I'm new to this so if I'm replying incorrectly someone please let me know. I think I'm replying to a post from a 'roni' who was going to be moving to Merida.
> 
> I was wondering if you had and how it was going. I hope to be moving to the Sabancuy area in the next couple of years. I watched a House Hunters International show about Merida, came to visit and fell in love with the Yucatan area.
> 
> Hope to hear from you. JoLee


Jolee, there are a number of people in Merida/Sisal/Progreso area that post. Maybe you might get more responses if opened a separate thread asking for contacts in Merida area.


----------



## Davethetraveller

G'day. I am Australian, have just completed 12 months touring South East Asia by motorcycle and will soon travel to San Carlos, Sonora to take delivery of a cruising yacht which I will eventually sail back across the Pacific to Australia. I expect to spend six months in Mexico and am looking forward to arriving as I have heard many positive comments about both the people and the place.

I expect to be based in San Carlos, but will sail the Sea of Cortez. I am a semi retired journalist with an adventurous streak. I would like to hear from other sailors, particularly as regards the availability of boat parts in the local area.

Regards to all
Dave.


----------



## Detailman

Davethetraveller said:


> G'day. I am Australian, have just completed 12 months touring South East Asia by motorcycle and will soon travel to San Carlos, Sonora to take delivery of a cruising yacht which I will eventually sail back across the Pacific to Australia. I expect to spend six months in Mexico and am looking forward to arriving as I have heard many positive comments about both the people and the place.
> 
> I expect to be based in San Carlos, but will sail the Sea of Cortez. I am a semi retired journalist with an adventurous streak. I would like to hear from other sailors, particularly as regards the availability of boat parts in the local area.
> 
> Regards to all
> Dave.


Welcome to the Forum.

Hopefully RVGringo will respond to your post. He is a seasoned world class sailor with many years on the oceans.

Due to health and eyesight issues he doesn't respond as quickly as he used to but on the sujbect of sailing he is the man.


----------



## Detailman

Above, the word should be "subject". --- Never post before you have had your coffee.


----------



## TundraGreen

Detailman said:


> Welcome to the Forum.
> 
> Hopefully RVGringo will respond to your post. He is a seasoned world class sailor with many years on the oceans.
> 
> Due to health and eyesight issues he doesn't respond as quickly as he used to but on the sujbect of sailing he is the man.


I don't have RV's years of blue water experience, but I have years of coastal sailing including a little along the coasts of Mexico and a couple of Baja Bashs from La Paz around Cabo and on to San Diego. It is always fun to hear from other sailors.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I have no west coast experience, being from the 'other side' and having sailed from New England to the South Pacific via the Panama Camal.
However, my vessel was a classic gaff rigged topsail schooner. When we bought her, I removed just about everything that might fail and replaced it with things that I could repair or manufacture myself. She had hoops, no track and no metal goosenecks, etc., etc. So, my suggestion is to make yourself as free of the need for 'spares' as possible. They're hard to find in the nicest places. Note also: Most production boats are not strong enough for serious, extended offshore work. I've broken a few of them by sailing them offshore on deliveries. It seems the manufacturers expect you to party at the dock and only sail in 10k breezes. Since my experences are now over 30 years ago, it can only have gotten worse, i suspect.


----------



## Davethetraveller

Thanks All. Hi ******. My boat is a Dutch built custom design of rolled steel and has competed in several fastnets, Santanders and the Middle Sea Race in the Med. She was fully refitted just three years ago and is seriously ocean ready. The 'bits' I need are mostly spares (such as blocks, shackles, zincs, plumbing {engine and domestic}, new safety gear including flares, MOB gear, foul weather gear etc) and a new dinghy and outboard. I will need all the usual offshore goodies including sail repair, spare ropes for halyards, preventers, mooring lines and such, and I need the liferaft serviced.

It's also birthday time so I will update crockery, cutlery, linen and buy a new handheld VHF, and AIS (TX/RX).

I'm not a fan of the so called 'Huntabenalinas' and don't need a lot of the power hungry 'goodies' which are designed primarily to make marina living more comfortable. (I still carry sight reduction tables and a sextant). I'm a fan of the 'go simple-go now' cruising theory.

It is nice to make contact with a 'fair dinkum' sailor. I hope you are well and enjoying life in, I assume, Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Sounds like you have a good vessel and we seem to share similar approaches to self sufficiency. I would suggest that you lay in your stores of spares in the USA. We found it easier that way. You brought back memories of having to rebuild my transmission in Gatun Lake in 1974; having to wait for parts from Boston. Inconvenient! But we had a nice six week vacation as 'illegals' in Panama, having already checked out.


----------



## Davethetraveller

What is the protocol for bringing spares from the US to Mexico. I have looked at a few chandleries and, especially where dinghies are concerned, Defender seems to be a good bet. Can I import to Mexico and receive a tax benefit shipping spares to a foreign yacht in transit. Or is is a matter of bring gear across the border, smile a lot and pay the dollars? Do you have an idea what percentage of cost the Mexican authorities charge as import duty?
Cheers.


----------



## trkdrivinfool

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hola , My name is John Gilbreath, living in my trailer full time in Pie de la Cuesta, Acapulco Trl Park, Acapulco,Gro. I've been here for just about a year now and loving it! I'm one of those retirees with a low income for Canada to retire on,(no way in Canada) but in Mexico, the buck really can be stretched. I'm 56 years old and a retired Long haul truck driver. O and I am single also, except for the dog and cat! I have lots of info on importing to Mexico and such and a few Amigos in the right places to assist me! Gracias por tiempo, Hasta Luego. Juan Grande(Mexican nickname) ps. Not sure why my flag says expat in Thailand??


----------



## TundraGreen

trkdrivinfool said:


> Hola , My name is John Gilbreath, living in my trailer full time in Pie de la Cuesta, Acapulco Trl Park, Acapulco,Gro. I've been here for just about a year now and loving it! I'm one of those retirees with a low income for Canada to retire on,(no way in Canada) but in Mexico, the buck really can be stretched. I'm 56 years old and a retired Long haul truck driver. O and I am single also, except for the dog and cat! I have lots of info on importing to Mexico and such and a few Amigos in the right places to assist me! Gracias por tiempo, Hasta Luego. Juan Grande(Mexican nickname) ps. Not sure why my flag says expat in Thailand??


Welcome.

You can change the "Expat in" country. 
Click on "USER CP" in the green bar near the top of the page. 
Then click on "Edit your details" on the left.
The fourth item down is a drop down menu with a list of countries.


----------



## trkdrivinfool

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome.
> 
> You can change the "Expat in" country.
> Click on "USER CP" in the green bar near the top of the page.
> Then click on "Edit your details" on the left.
> The fourth item down is a drop down menu with a list of countries.


Tks for that, all done.:clap2:


----------



## tangolou

*New Expat*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hi, everyone!
I arrived in Mexico City 3 weeks ago from the US. I'm from Oregon and came here to teach school for a year (or more). I like the city, so far, and am enjoying the interesting sights and things to do. It was especially fun to celebrate the Olympic gold with an elated crowd last weekend.

As for my "handle," I like to tango and am looking for milongas where I can dance near Zona Rosa. Getting to and from work is tricky with all the traffic here, but I'm adjusting. I look forward to chatting and sharing tips in this forum.


----------



## TundraGreen

tangolou said:


> Hi, everyone!
> I arrived in Mexico City 3 weeks ago from the US. I'm from Oregon and came here to teach school for a year (or more). I like the city, so far, and am enjoying the interesting sights and things to do. It was especially fun to celebrate the Olympic gold with an elated crowd last weekend.
> 
> As for my "handle," I like to tango and am looking for milongas where I can dance near Zona Rosa. Getting to and from work is tricky with all the traffic here, but I'm adjusting. I look forward to chatting and sharing tips in this forum.


:welcome:


----------



## Shaynelle

Hello! A brief introduction: I am a 43 yr old Canadian, currently unemployed former government employee. My husband is 39 yrs old and an electrician in the Canadian Forces. We have a 5 yr old daughter.

I am starting to research retiring in Mexico and hope to contact some penpals around the same age as me in Mexico. I have a close friend who is Mexican born and raised, living near me who I get a lot of great information from, and I would like to enhance this information by talking with other expat Canadians in Mexico.

Winter of 2013/2014 my husband, daughter and my Mexican friend, her husband and new baby (she is due Nov 2012) will travel to her home town. We will take that time to start looking at possibly retiring in the area (around Tuxtla Gutiérrez, possibly San Cristobal de las Casas). I especially like that I will have my friends family in Tuxtla, and my friend and her husband plan to also retire in Mexico.


----------



## 4AmyE

Hi everybody! I'm new to this...this is my first step to the whole "expats" thing! =) The thought of moving to another country has been lurking for some time. 

I'm 40 years old, from Washington State and have moved across the USA few times. Every few years, I'm bitten by the moving bug. I love exploring new cultures, language, ways of life, food, and etc. I'm open to few countries but thought I'd start with Mexico since it's closer to USA and cheaper for my family (especially my daughter who will be a college student by then) to fly and visit. I don't plan to move for few more years (yup, after my daughter graduates from high school!) but figured it was never too early to start researching and getting necessary documents together/ visiting potential areas. 

I do have two big concerns of mine regarding moving: #1- I'm deaf; not sure how accessible things are and how the resources are in Mexico, for deaf people. I would love to connect with other deaf American expats residing in Mexico. #2- jobs; I'm nowhere close to retiring so I would need a source of income to support myself in Mexico and I want something that pays well. I have a M.Ed (not sure if that's important in Mexico) and am currently a teacher for deaf/ hard of hearing students.

That being said, any thoughts/ feedback you could share on my two concerns and which areas would you recommend checking out? Oh yeah, and we enjoy outdoor activities and natures! 

Thanks!!


----------



## TundraGreen

4AmyE said:


> Hi everybody! I'm new to this...this is my first step to the whole "expats" thing! =) The thought of moving to another country has been lurking for some time.
> 
> I'm 40 years old, from Washington State and have moved across the USA few times. Every few years, I'm bitten by the moving bug. I love exploring new cultures, language, ways of life, food, and etc. I'm open to few countries but thought I'd start with Mexico since it's closer to USA and cheaper for my family (especially my daughter who will be a college student by then) to fly and visit. I don't plan to move for few more years (yup, after my daughter graduates from high school!) but figured it was never too early to start researching and getting necessary documents together/ visiting potential areas.
> 
> I do have two big concerns of mine regarding moving: #1- I'm deaf; not sure how accessible things are and how the resources are in Mexico, for deaf people. I would love to connect with other deaf American expats residing in Mexico. #2- jobs; I'm nowhere close to retiring so I would need a source of income to support myself in Mexico and I want something that pays well. I have a M.Ed (not sure if that's important in Mexico) and am currently a teacher for deaf/ hard of hearing students.
> 
> That being said, any thoughts/ feedback you could share on my two concerns and which areas would you recommend checking out? Oh yeah, and we enjoy outdoor activities and natures!
> 
> Thanks!!


Welcome. It sounds like you have the right attitude and have plenty of time to explore and prepare. 

My only concern in reading your post was that if might be difficult to find work, particularly work that pays WELL. Both the cost of living and the salary and wage scale in Mexico are well below that of the US. The only jobs that pay well by US standards are those of international companies with employees in Mexico drawing an international wage.

The site  Unión Nacional de Sordos de México appears to have a fair amount of information on the subject of the deaf in Mexico. In particular, it lists contact information for sister associations at the state level. They exist in 21 of the 32 jurisdictions (states plus Distrito Federal). The calendar on the site is pretty out of date, so I don't know how actively maintained the site is.


----------



## Rob S

My wife and I live in Pennsylvania, USA. She is from the Yucatan and has family in Cancun and Merida. We were married 14 years ago in San Francisco. She had already lived in USA and has permanent Resident US Status for 6 years before we met. We have decided to move to the Yucatan. I have been in outside business to business sales my whole life and am only 55 so I cannot retire. We are just starting to try to figure out how to make this happen. Stuff like…DO I need proof of employment or income when we move, or is it good enough to have proof of marriage to her? Of course the usual stuff that I am sure I will learn on this forum. We have some bills to square away and a little cash to pack away… but other than that we are ready!


----------



## RVGRINGO

You will need to prove income from outside of Mexico to support both of you, unless she has sufficient income, either here or there. However, INM will usually accept bank statements or investment account statements showing sufficient resources in excess of the minimum requirement of about $1300 USD per month per person to suppoert yourself for at least a year. Once that 'inmigrante' visa is issued, you may renew it once and, after two years, be eligible to apply for citizenship as the spouse of a Mexican citizen through SRE, Sec. de relaciones extranjeros.


----------



## Rob S

Thanks for the info..That helps and has got me started on more sites to understand all the red tape!!!! A lot to learn.. then the small detail of getting a job... But we are not against any deadlines.. so plenty of time to get it right.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Getting a 'working visa' is a whole separate discussion; a lot more difficult than a 'rentista' or 'familial' visa. Mexico protects its workforce from foreign competition. However, the easier route would be to find an international company to employ you at a Mexican location.


----------



## GingerMcKenna

Hi, I'm Ginger

I'm currently back in the UK after 11 yrs living in France, England has changed so much since I left and I'm really not happy here at all.

I'm planning to move to Oaxaca Mexico very soon. I would love to hear from other people that have made the move there and welcome any advice. I do not speak Spanish, yet, I didn't speak one word of French when I moved there either but I survived lo

Thanks for reading, Ginger


----------



## Isla Verde

GingerMcKenna said:


> Hi, I'm Ginger
> 
> I'm currently back in the UK after 11 yrs living in France, England has changed so much since I left and I'm really not happy here at all.
> 
> I'm planning to move to Oaxaca Mexico very soon. I would love to hear from other people that have made the move there and welcome any advice. I do not speak Spanish, yet, I didn't speak one word of French when I moved there either but I survived lo
> 
> Thanks for reading, Ginger


Good luck with your move to Mexico. What made you decide on Oaxaca as your destination?


----------



## GingerMcKenna

Hi Isla

Thanks for wishing me luck, I'm prob going to need some. Oaxaca because I've been chatting to a guy that plays my Mafia game (long story of how a 50yr old woman ended up owning an online mafia game lol) and was saying how I really can't afford to live in UK and he told I should move to Mexico, that he lives comfortably of his US military pension of $1000 per month. At 1st I was oooo, no way Mexico sounds really scary. Then I started doing some research. It looks like my idea of peaceful and affordable living. He said he found me an apartment not far from his for $140 per month and he going to send photos, still waiting lol. He also told the guy that helps me with my site that he would pick me up from the airport, but he has gone all quiet all of a sudden. I don't know why. I even sold my dog today  anyway I am determined on the move , so with or without his help I will land there before end of next month. Am I crazy?


----------



## mickisue1

GingerMcKenna said:


> Hi Isla
> 
> Thanks for wishing me luck, I'm prob going to need some. Oaxaca because I've been chatting to a guy that plays my Mafia game (long story of how a 50yr old woman ended up owning an online mafia game lol) and was saying how I really can't afford to live in UK and he told I should move to Mexico, that he lives comfortably of his US military pension of $1000 per month. At 1st I was oooo, no way Mexico sounds really scary. Then I started doing some research. It looks like my idea of peaceful and affordable living. He said he found me an apartment not far from his for $140 per month and he going to send photos, still waiting lol. He also told the guy that helps me with my site that he would pick me up from the airport, but he has gone all quiet all of a sudden. I don't know why. I even sold my dog today  anyway I am determined on the move , so with or without his help I will land there before end of next month. Am I crazy?


You'd be crazier to let a man you only know online pick out an apt and pick you up from the airport, but I suspect that you already know that!

Best that he's gone radio silent; there are expats in every good sized city in MX, and you can meet them in neutral territory.

There WILL be challenges, if you don't speak Spanish, but you appear to be a woman who's up for one!


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> You'd be crazier to let a man you only know online pick out an apt and pick you up from the airport, but I suspect that you already know that!
> 
> Best that he's gone radio silent; there are expats in every good sized city in MX, and you can meet them in neutral territory.
> 
> There WILL be challenges, if you don't speak Spanish, but you appear to be a woman who's up for one!


I second mickisue's comments and have one more of my own. Oaxaca is one of my favorite cities in Mexico. It has a goodly number of expats living there and many tourists visit, but it still feels like a quintessentially Mexican city. Lots to do and see, especially if you're a culture bug like me. And it's very easy to hop a bus to visit the fascinating pueblos that are scattered around the countryside outside the city. If I ever leave Mexico City, I will most likely move to Oaxaca.


----------



## Jim45D

mickisue1 said:


> You'd be crazier to let a man you only know online pick out an apt and pick you up from the airport, but I suspect that you already know that!
> 
> Best that he's gone radio silent; there are expats in every good sized city in MX, and you can meet them in neutral territory.
> 
> There WILL be challenges, if you don't speak Spanish, but you appear to be a woman who's up for one!


Yes, it would be a great idea to forget this guy??? I once went online to San Carlos, Sonora; several years ago looking for a dive partner. This doll of a woman was quick to answer, so we made plans to meet in Guaymas, Son., and get aquainted better on a personal basis. She knew I was married, but my wife isn't into scuba diving. Well, we met.....and if you don't know, or ever heard of Laura Leon.....this was her. A buxom, blond doll who wanted nothing more than to dive with a american partner. Her name was Juilita Morales.....a knock out in her attaire......turns out she, yes you guessed it, or did you? Julita was actually Juan. She was a guy... I would have never guessed it. Well anyway, my wife and I had a good laugh, and I made myself scarce and passed on the dive partner that time.

Pay attention to the advise you are getting from Mikisue 1. It could save you some grief....mabey your life.


----------



## FHBOY

mickisue1 said:


> You'd be crazier to let a man you only know online pick out an apt and pick you up from the airport, but I suspect that you already know that!
> 
> Best that he's gone radio silent; there are expats in every good sized city in MX, and you can meet them in neutral territory.
> 
> There WILL be challenges, if you don't speak Spanish, but you appear to be a woman who's up for one!


I THIRD Mickie's post - You have got to be nuts, naive or the biggest trusting person in the world...and a woman. Protect yourself against online predators especially in a country where you know no one, do not speak the language and you are a woman!

No, I know in the world today women can take care of themselves, I understand that....but please do not meet a strange man in a strange country by yourself!

You can come to Mexico, you can move into a place like Oaxaca and you can find expats...but please, please, please be careful.

It's just the dad/man in me...sorry.


----------



## suze62

*my story*

Hi all, my name is Suzanne. Well, where to begin..I am originally from South Africa, moved to Toronto 27 yrs ago and last year in May came to Mexico on vacation which turned out to be life altering. For 6 yrs running i used to go to Puerto Vallarta for xmas/new year. Never touched Mexico in May. I looked at 1 photo of Zihuatanejo and decided to go there last May.
Something 'happened' there...an 'awakening' that made me go home, quite my work..was self employed in the medical/esthetic field my whole career, sold my house in 1 day and moved end oct.
I knew not 1 word of spanish and had not 1 friend. Yes...friends and family thought me insane..i thought i was insane as well. Giving up a successful career and all!! I knew i had to do this as i didn't want to wake up 25 yrs later at age 75 and have the biggest regret of my life. It is now almost a year and my only regeret is not having done this sooner. My spanish is coming along, i have a little rescue dog whom i got almost immediately upon arrival. I have an amazing mexican partner. I have since moved from Zihuatanejo where i own a condo that i rent to tourists and now live in the surfing town of Troncones and pay $200 rent for a small house. So the moral of the story...if you have a dream don't wait as tomorrow may not come.
Follow your heart, don't have any fear and KNOW that things will work out. There is a saying that goes something like this...if you have a dream and act on it...the universe conspires to make it all work out. Blessings to you all.xx


----------



## conklinwh

suze62 said:


> Hi all, my name is Suzanne. Well, where to begin..I am originally from South Africa, moved to Toronto 27 yrs ago and last year in May came to Mexico on vacation which turned out to be life altering. For 6 yrs running i used to go to Puerto Vallarta for xmas/new year. Never touched Mexico in May. I looked at 1 photo of Zihuatanejo and decided to go there last May.
> Something 'happened' there...an 'awakening' that made me go home, quite my work..was self employed in the medical/esthetic field my whole career, sold my house in 1 day and moved end oct.
> I knew not 1 word of spanish and had not 1 friend. Yes...friends and family thought me insane..i thought i was insane as well. Giving up a successful career and all!! I knew i had to do this as i didn't want to wake up 25 yrs later at age 75 and have the biggest regret of my life. It is now almost a year and my only regeret is not having done this sooner. My spanish is coming along, i have a little rescue dog whom i got almost immediately upon arrival. I have an amazing mexican partner. I have since moved from Zihuatanejo where i own a condo that i rent to tourists and now live in the surfing town of Troncones and pay $200 rent for a small house. So the moral of the story...if you have a dream don't wait as tomorrow may not come.
> Follow your heart, don't have any fear and KNOW that things will work out. There is a saying that goes something like this...if you have a dream and act on it...the universe conspires to make it all work out. Blessings to you all.xx


Wow! Great story, congratulations. I expect that you will be both an inspiration and a great resource for folks contemplating a similar move. We are not beach people but Trancones has a great reputation.


----------



## tulum

*Fellow canadian moving to Tulum*



Shaynelle said:


> Hello! A brief introduction: I am a 43 yr old Canadian, currently unemployed former government employee. My husband is 39 yrs old and an electrician in the Canadian Forces. We have a 5 yr old daughter.
> 
> I am starting to research retiring in Mexico and hope to contact some penpals around the same age as me in Mexico. I have a close friend who is Mexican born and raised, living near me who I get a lot of great information from, and I would like to enhance this information by talking with other expat Canadians in Mexico.
> 
> Winter of 2013/2014 my husband, daughter and my Mexican friend, her husband and new baby (she is due Nov 2012) will travel to her home town. We will take that time to start looking at possibly retiring in the area (around Tuxtla Gutiérrez, possibly San Cristobal de las Casas). I especially like that I will have my friends family in Tuxtla, and my friend and her husband plan to also retire in Mexico.


Hello fellow Canadian
Last year Sept 2011 we went on a retirement search. I subscribe to International Living Magazine which highly recommends certain areas for investment and safe areas that are researched. We know the lifestyle we would enjoy would be Mexico. Retired living in Canada we would be restricted. It is a high cost of living especially Alberta where we live. First we went to the Port of Progreso. Mostly because a friend from work was building a home for a cheap price. But we live on an acerage in Alberta and it would be so hard to live in brick walls. So the search continues.

It was like so many expats say. We walked into the development and that was it. We were sold. Paradise, safe, gated, over 100 expats building homes and get this!!! a five acre jungle lot 12 kms to the most gorgeous beaches of the world.
Yes Tulum, Yucatan.

It is called Los Arboles. Now about 90 per cent of the 220 lots sold . They are 5 acre jungle lots.

The developement was bought by a Texan. The mexican government has strict regulations as they want the jungle preserved. You can only build on 5% and it is totally off the grid. Solar power/water collection/septic wetlands. 

We have found a Mayan builder which has taken mexican time to get our home design complete with my expert husbands auto cad assistance. It is a smaller home of 1400 square feet on 3 level reaching 12 meters up into the jungle.
We plan to spend 6 cold cold winter months to start as my husband is only 55 years young and I just turned 60. 

Next week the building starts . We are soooo excited.
It is like so many expats say. You find your spot and thats it. We saw the lot and bought it on that weekend last September. Never no regrets just joy every time we go back to check on things. Yes it will take one year to build, as they do it mostly by hand with lots of gorgeous wood work but that fits our plan too.
Here is my link to the build. Any questions ask away. 
We have 2 trusts on our land and we own it. We can sell anytime. 

Enjoy

Our retirement home on a jungle lot los arboles


----------



## tulum

joleej said:


> Hi, I'm new to this so if I'm replying incorrectly someone please let me know. I think I'm replying to a post from a 'roni' who was going to be moving to Merida.
> 
> I was wondering if you had and how it was going. I hope to be moving to the Sabancuy area in the next couple of years. I watched a House Hunters International show about Merida, came to visit and fell in love with the Yucatan area.
> 
> Hope to hear from you. JoLee


Hello
We did some research on the Merida/Progreso area last year. Very hot there and very reasonable. We had a real estate lady take us around the progreso area for 4 days. But we dont like to live in walled houses. We found a beach house for $80,000.00 Nice but too close to the beach. Merida is a very large city and with the most millionaires. Love the art and culture and old homes. But we prefer the beach and smaller communities and not quite so hot. 

So loving the Yucatan we moved onto to Tulum. Small beach community with wonderful restaurants, 3 big grocery stores, 45 minutes to Playa and 1/2 hours to Cancun. The most gorgeous beaches and in the winter, about 25degress celcius. 
We did buy a 5acre jungle lot, 12kms to the beach, in a gate community.
We are building a home. So happy.

It just takes some time to find your paradise and yes the Yucatan is safe and a magnificant area to retire. Here we can afford our retirement and live a good life.


----------



## mickisue1

Aries25au said:


> Hello to all on this forum. My name is Elek Klopfer and I am 53 years old. Born on 25th March 1958 and lived and raise in South Australia all my life, by wonderful and caring Hungarian parents. I have been to Budapest but only in late 1981 and see that by reading all the info how much has changed. I now no longer have any living relatives alive here SA, but have an aunty living in Budapest and so dissalusioned with life in general would like to now see what life has to offer in my parents home country and Europe. I am fortunate in that I can speak just about fluent Hungarian but alas can not read or write it.
> I would like to get some advice from members who have moved to where I should start? I am on a pension due to an injury and as such will be at least getting an Australian pension to live on, but I am also a computer tech and have many handyman and mechanical experience. I wish to meet others living in Hungary anf make new friends and travel. So I do hope to see many from the forum in hopefully my new home soon.
> Thanks to all for taking the time in reading about me, and as they say, Szia soon.
> 
> smile


I see no one has replied. I hope that by now you realized that you posted this in the Mexico forum.

Best, best of luck on your move to the land of your ancestors.


----------



## xabiaxica

mickisue1 said:


> I see no one has replied. I hope that by now you realized that you posted this in the Mexico forum.
> 
> Best, best of luck on your move to the land of your ancestors.


I've moved the post to somewhere more relevant now

if there's no moderator obviously around we'd be grateful if you'd use the report button to alert us to posts in the wrong place


----------



## mickisue1

xabiachica said:


> i've moved the post to somewhere more relevant now
> 
> if there's no moderator obviously around we'd be grateful if you'd use the report button to alert us to posts in the wrong place


thanks!


----------



## Limonator460

*Soon to Expat*

My wife and have discussed it for years and ready to jump. We are leaning very heavily to Puerto Villarta area. We just spent 5 days there and the first night meet some wonderful expats from the US and Canada. As with most new, ready to jump the questions are a mile long. We plan to have an estate sale and reduce to the minimum before the move. In our 50's, no kids or close family. Love to travel... 
So just looking for any good advise.. Bring a vehicle or just pick up a beater there? I travel all over the world for my work, so should be no issue there. My wife is just concerned about meeting others, so she will not be lost in the early days while I travel for work.

Ok... Enough dissertation. Give us the basics!:focus:

Thanks all..

Btw.. Limonator460 is what I used to call my drag race car.. A lime green Pinto with a 500 CID motor in it.... My wife had a red pinto... Tomator...


----------



## mickisue1

Welcome. 

First bit of advice, from someone who changed her mind about what my husband and I will do when we make the jump: don't buy, rent for at least a year.

During that year, spend some long vacations in other parts of MX, to see if maybe there are other places that suit you even better.


----------



## Limonator460

Thanks... We plan on only leasing.... Since we have no heirs.. There will be little advantage to owning... Plus we might live in different areas.. Our motto is "Lock the front door.... Let's travel somewhere.."


----------



## tulum

*moving*



Limonator460 said:


> Thanks... We plan on only leasing.... Since we have no heirs.. There will be little advantage to owning... Plus we might live in different areas.. Our motto is "Lock the front door.... Let's travel somewhere.."


With your wife's concerns. I joined a forum called tulum.info before we bought the property. Not only did I connect with people in our development which was amazing even our next door neighbour who is relocating from Texas , alone at age 42. I met some ladies with yoga classes and feel good classes and an artist and an avid gardener. So if you find the areas you might like connect with some lady expats from there. Before we even live there for 6 months have met over 10 couples who are between 40-70. All making the move , some selling everything with not living there. Amazing.

We have been to Puerta Vallarta but like the gorgeous, blue calm Caribbean ocean. On that side the water can be a little cool. Check out Tulum also. A quiet mexican town growing slowly with so much to do and all the amenities.

Good luck


----------



## edgeee

Limonator460 said:


> My wife and have discussed it for years and ready to jump. We are leaning very heavily to Puerto Villarta area. We just spent 5 days there and the first night meet some wonderful expats from the US and Canada. As with most new, ready to jump the questions are a mile long. We plan to have an estate sale and reduce to the minimum before the move. In our 50's, no kids or close family. Love to travel...
> So just looking for any good advise.. Bring a vehicle or just pick up a beater there? I travel all over the world for my work, so should be no issue there. My wife is just concerned about meeting others, so she will not be lost in the early days while I travel for work.
> 
> Ok... Enough dissertation. Give us the basics!:focus:
> 
> Thanks all..
> 
> Btw.. Limonator460 is what I used to call my drag race car.. A lime green Pinto with a 500 CID motor in it.... My wife had a red pinto... Tomator...


Welcome to the party. Best way to start is to search for your concerns and read what is here. Many threads address your needs nicely.
It depends a lot on your individual needs, but the general concept is covered well.
The best part about this forum is how civil and nice everyone is - well, not always, but i'm trying.


----------



## Aries25au

*Moving*

Thank you fo r doing that. I didnt realise my mistake
Cheers


----------



## Limonator460

Thanks all for the quick and positive replies... Looking forward to a new chapter in our lives... Too much of the corporate world and too old now to play the games anymore... Plus tired of our money pit.. I mean our beautiful home... Just want life to be a little more simple, with good people.


----------



## CheeseWiz

Limonator460 said:


> My wife and have discussed it for years and ready to jump. We are leaning very heavily to Puerto Villarta area. We just spent 5 days there and the first night meet some wonderful expats from the US and Canada. As with most new, ready to jump the questions are a mile long. We plan to have an estate sale and reduce to the minimum before the move. In our 50's, no kids or close family. Love to travel...
> So just looking for any good advise.. Bring a vehicle or just pick up a beater there? I travel all over the world for my work, so should be no issue there. My wife is just concerned about meeting others, so she will not be lost in the early days while I travel for work.
> 
> Ok... Enough dissertation. Give us the basics!:focus:
> 
> Thanks all..
> 
> Btw.. Limonator460 is what I used to call my drag race car.. A lime green Pinto with a 500 CID motor in it.... My wife had a red pinto... Tomator...


We live in a small village called Mayto 2 hours south of PV. You and your wife will meet many interesting expats, it's a very active community. I would suggest going in season after Nov 1 as there is alot more going on then. The Farmers' market on Saturdays is a great place to begin.
Re: cars, you may want to initially bring a US car as they are less expensive and have safety features the Mexican vehicles do not. When your car is 10 years old you can nationalize it. Good Luck with your move, you won't regret it.


----------



## FHBOY

Limonator460 said:


> My wife and have discussed it for years and ready to jump. We are leaning very heavily to Puerto Villarta area. We just spent 5 days there and the first night meet some wonderful expats from the US and Canada. As with most new, ready to jump the questions are a mile long. We plan to have an estate sale and reduce to the minimum before the move. In our 50's, no kids or close family. Love to travel...
> So just looking for any good advise.. Bring a vehicle or just pick up a beater there? I travel all over the world for my work, so should be no issue there. My wife is just concerned about meeting others, so she will not be lost in the early days while I travel for work.
> 
> Ok... Enough dissertation. Give us the basics!:focus:
> 
> Thanks all..
> 
> Btw.. Limonator460 is what I used to call my drag race car.. A lime green Pinto with a 500 CID motor in it.... My wife had a red pinto... Tomator...


After a three year consideration/self-examination/exploration we've chosen Ajijic on Lake Chapala. It may not be everyone's idea of Mexican retirement for many reasons you can read all over the blogosphere, but for us it is where we feel comfortable. We started out to move to Puerto Vallarta, but found the size, the real duplication of a resort/port city in the USA a turnoff, the lack of community, and last, but certainly not least: the heat and humidity. The Bay is beautiful, the beach is lovely, but the rainy season, which we had a taste of, is awfully hot for us. We lived in air conditioning. In Ajijic, @ 5000 ft, there is no air or heat in the houses, it is not needed. There is hardly any humidity. But Ajijic is infested with more senior age ex-pats and for us, that is OK, as long as we continue to travel in Mexico, learn the language and not reject the manners and customs of our adopted country.

We will be moving there in January, and are counting the days.

At this stage in your lives, do what you feel is right for you, not what others say. Try it out by renting, spend time, more than a week, in the places and see how you "live" not "visit/tour/vacation", there is a difference. And enjoy your new adventure. Being as young as you are, you've got plenty of time. Best of luck!


----------



## Limonator460

Thanks everyone... It is nice to read well thought out and insightful replies. So many good choices there as places to settle. We plan to travel to several of these places and if possible meet other expats while there. So much easier learning from the people that have been there, done it... We are on no hard fast time table... So time and education is on our side.


----------



## RVGRINGO

CheeseWiz;888320...........Re: cars said:


> That is no longer the case. Car prices in Mexico are similar and taxes & registration are included. There are also many more models available in Mexico than in the USA. Nationalization of a foreign NAFTA vehicle is no longer practical; almost impossible for an expat and so expensive that it just isn't worth doing for a 10 year old car. You are better to buy your next car in Mexico.
> The rules have changed a lot in the last decade.


----------



## gleeruss

*Moving to Xalapa*

My partner and I will move to Xalapa in about three years. We're investigating health insurance, vehicle purchase/insurance, moving methods/expenses, immigration issues and a host of other topics so will probably be posting questions regularly - hoping for help from those already in Mexico. We have been traveling to Mexico for years and fell in love with Xalapa. We're both studying Spanish.


----------



## Guest

*Rosarito heaven*

My wife and I moved down here from San Diego in August, 2011.

I am in Finance, though I was laid off from my position in San Diego a month ago. I still teach finance and economics for a university, though, so all hope is not lost, ha ha. I am looking for work as we speak, searching for opportunities on both sides of the border.

I speak Spanish, and my wife is actually trilingual (She's French, learned English, and now she speaks Spanish). We have two kids, one just graduated from UC Riverside, and the other has one more year to go at UCSD.

We love living where we are, and ironically, given my employment situation, living here has allowed us to be much more relaxed about my losing my job than anything else. Food, utilities, rent, just about everything is quite a bit cheaper here. :clap2:

Our kids love to visit us as we live on the beach, and I make sure I have a well stocked Margarita bar when they're here. We also have four dogs: 2 Great Danes, one Doberman, and a German Shepherd. We love our doggies!!

I look forward to meeting and chatting with many of you.

Saludos!


----------



## Limonator460

ManUtd65
Where are you in Mexico? My wife will make sure our two dogs make the trip... Lol... Cockers.. How is the vet situation for you pets there?

Thank and Cheers!


----------



## Guest

Limonator460 said:


> ManUtd65
> Where are you in Mexico? My wife will make sure our two dogs make the trip... Lol... Cockers.. How is the vet situation for you pets there?
> 
> Thank and Cheers!


Hi,

We're north of Rosarito along the coast, between Rosarito and Playas de Tijuana. 

We have actually found three vets, and we use them for different reasons: one is a U.S.-trained guy, he spade our two Danes, removed a cyst from one, and euthanized our oldest, the retriever. Another vet handles vaccines and such, and the third is primarily for medicines. We're probably going to consolidate to the first two, but obviously the vet situation where we are is not a problem at all.

Good luck!


----------



## q_vivar

*Hello!*

I moved to Mexico for retirement in June 2012 from the US. I am looking for contacts to help with the transition. I live in the state of Veracruz.


----------



## renatok

I'm brazilian, 45 y.o., and I'm living in Mexico City, D.F.. for almost 3 months now. Since I'm working on a project, I'm not yet sure how long I will stay here (initially until end of 2012 but it may be extended). I'm married with 2 kids and in case it's confirmed that my contract will be extended for (initially) 6 months more (i.e. until June, 2013), I plan to bring the family on board. We think that - besides the fact we will be together, as a family is supposed to be - it would be a great opportunity for the kids to learn a different language or two, if we manage a bilingual school where they can also learn English.
We've lived abroad for many years, from 2001 to 2010, when I decided to stop travelling for a while and work in Brazil. For many reasons I hit the road again and returned to the Telecommunications market (I'm a Telecom Billing Systems specialist).
Hence, neither me or my wife are "rookies" when it comes to live on foreign countries, but surprisingly it's my first experience on a Spanish speaking country. So far I'm enjoying - I'm living in Polanco which happens to be (probably) the best area in town, with everything available at walking distance. People are nice and I feel quite safe - at least in the zone where I live. I also love Mexican food which is certainly a plus ...
I hope not only to find answers to my doubts in this forum, but hopefully to help others with anything I can share about my previous experiences: I lived in Yemen, Dubai, Kenya, Morocco, Angola ... plus a few other countries I have spent some time either professionaly or on vacations.
Thanks in advance to all participants!!


----------



## Detailman

*Welcome*

Welcome Renatok,

Based on your residence in a variety of countries we look forward to hearing your observations on your experiences in Mexico. When you have time give us brief summary of the positives and negatives that you have found so far. Hopefully more emphasis on the positive!


----------



## renatok

Detailman said:


> Welcome Renatok,
> 
> Based on your residence in a variety of countries we look forward to hearing your observations on your experiences in Mexico. When you have time give us brief summary of the positives and negatives that you have found so far. Hopefully more emphasis on the positive!


Hi Detailman,
I will certainly share my experiences with our colleagues. More coming soon.


----------



## Detailman

renatok said:


> Hi Detailman,
> I will certainly share my experiences with our colleagues. More coming soon.


I will look for it. :clap2:


----------



## Isla Verde

renatok said:


> Hi Detailman,
> I will certainly share my experiences with our colleagues. More coming soon.


I'd be interested in reading about your reaction to living in Mexico as compared to how things are in Brazil.


----------



## CeeZeeMex

*Step by Step*

Hello, my wife and I are from Alberta, Canada . We bought an oceanfront condo in Manzanillo back in 2007 and have spent 1-4 months each winter enjoying Mexico. Our future plans are to spend 6-8 months south and up in Canada the rest of the year visiting family. I have read over and over in many forums the comment of rent first , buy after a year and although I agree in principal, we found that after many vacation trips we were able to narrow our interests enough to pick what and where we wanted to be. When folks ask us " aren't there many other places you want to see , why tie yourselves to one place" , our answer is : home exchange. We have started offering our beachfront condo for 1-2 week stays in the interior . Did one to the Lake Chapala area last year and will do it again this winter. btw, glad I " rediscovered" this forum, it has lots of fascinating conversations. Next step, some immersion into the language. Any good starter ideas?


----------



## surfrider

Never speak the English language again until you know the Spanish P.S. so far I have been mute for a year or more.


----------



## Jim45D

I ditto that!


----------



## icareinmerida

Hi everyone. I just moved to Merida in the Yucatan. Arrived Saturday and went to Conversaciones Por Amigos at the Merida English Library on Monday evening where I met a 25 year old Maya studying EE and learning English for post-graduate admission. Tuesday we spent the day on the bus riding around the city talking broken English and Spanish to each other. Turns out to be a great way to learn. Your mistakes are instantly corrected and you don't feel like a fool since you're helping someone while getting help besides the price is right.


----------



## meridayanqui

Just celebrated my first year in Merida. Still have lots to learn and lots to explore.


----------



## icareinmerida

*Trips to Cuba*

Has anyone gone to Cuba from the Yucatan or any where else in Mexico for that matter? What are the legalities or is it still forbidden for Americans? Has anyone heard anything about the status of re-instituting ferry service from Florida to the Yucatan? I'd also appreciate info on the best place in Merida to buy a computer desk or just a chair for someone at the computer for hours a day.


----------



## Isla Verde

icareinmerida said:


> Has anyone gone to Cuba from the Yucatan or any where else in Mexico for that matter? What are the legalities or is it still forbidden for Americans?


I'm not quite sure how it works, but I know of several Americans who've visited Cuba while they were in Mexico, either as tourists or residents. I may be going there in the near future, so if my trip happens, I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## conklinwh

Believe that travel to Cuba, except under pre-approved conditions, is still not legal. The approach to get around this is that Cuba stamps a piece of paper rather than the actual passport and you keep the paper in your passport till you leave.


----------



## Isla Verde

conklinwh said:


> Believe that travel to Cuba, except under pre-approved conditions, is still not legal. The approach to get around this is that Cuba stamps a piece of paper rather than the actual passport and you keep the paper in your passport till you leave.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## TheLegendLeads

Hi,

I am Maalick, 34. Expat in Saudi since 12 years. Will be relocating to UAE soon.

Hope everyone is doing great on ExpatForum.

Cheers.


----------



## Isla Verde

Nanna JoJo said:


> :ranger:I'm JoJo from uk and been in oz eight years almost. Heading back soon for first trip!



Do you realize you posted this on the Mexico forum?


----------



## icareinmerida

I hope Isla Verde gets to Cuba and lets us know how it went. In case anyone's interested Buena Vista Social Club's Reuben Gonzalez' son and grandson play in the house band at Cubanchero in Merida.


----------



## ehw23

Hi, my name is Ed. I am a 25 yr old male. I am a very serious yet funny person to get to know. I like new things and experiences.

I am living in Monterrey NL Mexico until the good Lord sends me elsewhere. Seeing foreign faces in Mexico is rare so I do try to find my way to those people if I feel they have something in common but not in a rush to get the game of life over with.

Currently unemployed but looking for opportunities that fit a 4yr degree and Spanish fluency. My ability to adapt and learn new things is one of my strongest characteristics. My flaws: low tolerance for ignorance and impatience 

I chose not to drive my car that I own in NC for various reasons so I take public transportation which is an experience within itself. REALITY CHECK for those who do not know. Mexico is a beautiful country but all countries have their flaws just as we do.

Ed


----------



## theladygeorge

icareinmerida said:


> I hope Isla Verde gets to Cuba and lets us know how it went. In case anyone's interested Buena Vista Social Club's Reuben Gonzalez' son and grandson play in the house band at Cubanchero in Merida.


Wow! How great to have the son & grandson of Reuben Gonzales. I hope they do Daddy good. Cuban Son is my favorite and the Social Club is a classic. :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## TundraGreen

ehw23 said:


> Hi, my name is Ed. I am a 25 yr old male. I am a very serious yet funny person to get to know. I like new things and experiences.
> 
> I am living in Monterrey NL Mexico until the good Lord sends me elsewhere. Seeing foreign faces in Mexico is rare so I do try to find my way to those people if I feel they have something in common but not in a rush to get the game of life over with.
> 
> Currently unemployed but looking for opportunities that fit a 4yr degree and Spanish fluency. My ability to adapt and learn new things is one of my strongest characteristics. My flaws: low tolerance for ignorance and impatience
> 
> I chose not to drive my car that I own in NC for various reasons so I take public transportation which is an experience within itself. REALITY CHECK for those who do not know. Mexico is a beautiful country but all countries have their flaws just as we do.
> 
> Ed


:welcome:


----------



## cuddlecat

*newbie to forum*

Hi All,
currently live in England, though N.Irish born have travelled around a lot of my life , dad in RAF living in Cyprus as a small baby, singapoure, back to Ireland, Wales, then onto Germany when mum remarried, then settling past 32 yrs in England.
Have been to Mexico 3 times this year after my recent divorce, long and short of it is, Ive fallen in Love with the country and people, have met someone a local whom I want to try to continue realationship with, weve talked and think it would be better for me to go there rather than him come to UK.
Questions I want to ask on this forum are, it seems that unless your skilled "which unfortunately Im not" then any unskilled job is given to a local first, and rightly so I suppose, not like here in UK where we look after our own last giving immigrants the jobs first!
Ive just turned 51 am fit, outgoing, friendly, reliable and trustworthy not frightened of hard work who would consider anything!
.
have worked in retail, shop assistant, hotel work, child minding and past 7 yrs I work in a care home for elderly with dementia where I am an activities co-ordinator, Im going to do a TELF teaching english course, wanting to save as much as I can in the meantime as was hoping to relocate to Playa Del Carmen next May-June 2013.
big question is, as it appears I,ll not get a unskilled job as it will be given to a mexican first, and apparently teaching english is not as widely available in beach resort areas as maybe other bigger cities in Mexico, does anyone here know if any ex-pats might have any job openings? Anything considered!
Sorry for the long ramble, hope to hear and any suggestions from anyone would be most welcome!

Lorraine


----------



## cuddlecat

*UK newbie to forum*

Forgot to add am currently registering on a course to learn spanish too, as well as a TELF course!
Lorraine


----------



## Isla Verde

cuddlecat said:


> Forgot to add am currently registering on a course to learn spanish too, as well as a TELF course!
> Lorraine


Not to nit-pick, but don't you mean a TEFL course (Teaching English as a Foreign Language)?


----------



## Isla Verde

cuddlecat said:


> Hi All,
> currently live in England, though N.Irish born have travelled around a lot of my life , dad in RAF living in Cyprus as a small baby, singapoure, back to Ireland, Wales, then onto Germany when mum remarried, then settling past 32 yrs in England.
> Have been to Mexico 3 times this year after my recent divorce, long and short of it is, Ive fallen in Love with the country and people, have met someone a local whom I want to try to continue realationship with, weve talked and think it would be better for me to go there rather than him come to UK.
> Questions I want to ask on this forum are, it seems that unless your skilled "which unfortunately Im not" then any unskilled job is given to a local first, and rightly so I suppose, not like here in UK where we look after our own last giving immigrants the jobs first!
> Ive just turned 51 am fit, outgoing, friendly, reliable and trustworthy not frightened of hard work who would consider anything!
> .
> have worked in retail, shop assistant, hotel work, child minding and past 7 yrs I work in a care home for elderly with dementia where I am an activities co-ordinator, Im going to do a TELF teaching english course, wanting to save as much as I can in the meantime as was hoping to relocate to Playa Del Carmen next May-June 2013.
> big question is, as it appears I,ll not get a unskilled job as it will be given to a mexican first, and apparently teaching english is not as widely available in beach resort areas as maybe other bigger cities in Mexico, does anyone here know if any ex-pats might have any job openings? Anything considered!
> Sorry for the long ramble, hope to hear and any suggestions from anyone would be most welcome!
> 
> Lorraine


You're right to say that jobs teaching English in resort areas are not plentiful, and the ones that exist tend to be poorly-paid. If you are planning to stay in Mexico for the long haul and don't want to do border runs every six months to renew your tourist card, you'll have to think about applying for a residence visa. That means that either you'll have to show proof of monthly income from outside Mexico (right now about $1200 US a month) through bank statements or find a job and make monthly tax payments to the Mexican government, either through an employer who's willing to sponsor you or as a free-lancer.


----------



## cuddlecat

*UK newbie to forum*



Isla Verde said:


> You're right to say that jobs teaching English in resort areas are not plentiful, and the ones that exist tend to be poorly-paid. If you are planning to stay in Mexico for the long haul and don't want to do border runs every six months to renew your tourist card, you'll have to think about applying for a residence visa. That means that either you'll have to show proof of monthly income from outside Mexico (right now about $1200 US a month) through bank statements or find a job and make monthly tax payments to the Mexican government, either through an employer who's willing to sponsor you or as a free-lancer.


Sorry, meant to put "TEFL" not " "Telf" , in my haste to write my message! Any ideas how Id go about getting an employer to sponser me?
Many Thanks
Lorraine


----------



## Isla Verde

cuddlecat said:


> Sorry, meant to put "TEFL" not " "Telf" , in my haste to write my message! Any ideas how Id go about getting an employer to sponser me?
> Many Thanks
> Lorraine


In terms of teaching English, you have to show up in person at the school and have an interview, maybe give a practice lesson, and then, hopefully, be offered a job. Decent schools will want to hire you legally, which means having a residence visa that allows you to work, so they should offer to give you a letter to take to Immigration when you apply for a visa. But you'll probably have to go through all the procedures and paperwork on your own as well as paying the fees. You´ll need decent Spanish to handle all of this on your own.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> … proof of monthly income from *outside* Mexico …


Apologies for the digression, but does it have to be from outside Mexico? If I have two banks accounts in Mexico, can I move a regular amount from one to the other, then show them statements for the receiving account?


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Apologies for the digression, but does it have to be from outside Mexico? If I have two banks accounts in Mexico, can I move a regular amount from one to the other, then show them statements for the receiving account?


I'm not an expert on this topic since I've never had a _rentista_ visa, just one that allows me to work here. That's an excellent question that someone else may be able to answer.


----------



## zamu65

*NOT advertising*

You just sent me a private message that I'm unable to reply privately to so I'll simply post it here. I'm not advertising for anyone. I simply posted the name of a website that I ran across while looking for potential job opportunities in Mexico. I don't work for them and only know as much about them as can be read on their website. Many people are posting on here about possible jobs in Mexico and I posted it to be helpful, nothing more, nothing less. I thought that was the point of this board. At the very least you could have messaged me privately to inquire about my relationship with teleworking from abroad.


----------



## TundraGreen

zamu65 said:


> You just sent me a private message that I'm unable to reply privately to so I'll simply post it here. I'm not advertising for anyone. I simply posted the name of a website that I ran across while looking for potential job opportunities in Mexico. I don't work for them and only know as much about them as can be read on their website. Many people are posting on here about possible jobs in Mexico and I posted it to be helpful, nothing more, nothing less. I thought that was the point of this board. At the very least you could have messaged me privately to inquire about my relationship with teleworking from abroad.


My apologies if you were not advertising for them. However, it is also against the rules to post unsolicited links. Since it was an innocent mistake I will remove the infraction points.


----------



## cuddlecat

*UK newbie*



Isla Verde said:


> In terms of teaching English, you have to show up in person at the school and have an interview, maybe give a practice lesson, and then, hopefully, be offered a job. Decent schools will want to hire you legally, which means having a residence visa that allows you to work, so they should offer to give you a letter to take to Immigration when you apply for a visa. But you'll probably have to go through all the procedures and paperwork on your own as well as paying the fees. You´ll need decent Spanish to handle all of this on your own.


would it be possible to go as just a visitor for 6 months at first to see if I like it, and to see if it works out, as I wont need any visa then would I?
I realise I would have to save enough money to live on for 6 months and money for a return flight to UK, and I would only be able to do voulentary work.
however for example on the 5th month say if I decide I do want to stay there permanently and could find an employer willing to take me on at any sort of job, couldnt I apply for a residency visa then?
Lorraine


----------



## zamu65

*Thank you*



TundraGreen said:


> My apologies if you were not advertising for them. However, it is also against the rules to post unsolicited links. Since it was an innocent mistake I will remove the infraction points.


I will try to be more observant.


----------



## Isla Verde

cuddlecat said:


> would it be possible to go as just a visitor for 6 months at first to see if I like it, and to see if it works out, as I wont need any visa then would I?
> I realise I would have to save enough money to live on for 6 months and money for a return flight to UK, and I would only be able to do voulentary work.
> however for example on the 5th month say if I decide I do want to stay there permanently and could find an employer willing to take me on at any sort of job, couldnt I apply for a residency visa then?
> Lorraine


That sounds like a good plan. Though you've been in Mexico three times this year, that's being on vacation and not the same thing at all like living here. You can stay in Mexico for six months on a tourist visa though while you're on a tourist visa you won't be able to work legally. Formal volunteer work opportunities are not as plentiful as they might be in the UK. What kind did you have in mind? If you find a job before the six months runs out on your FMM (tourist card), then you'll be able to apply for a residence visa. Please keep in mind that "any sort of job" other than teaching English is going to be difficult to find. Maybe your Mexican friend can help you make contacts with people likely to give you a job.


----------



## TundraGreen

zamu65 said:


> I will try to be more observant.


Don't worry about it. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## pappabee

Isla Verde said:


> That sounds like a good plan. Though you've been in Mexico three times this year, that's being on vacation and not the same thing at all like living here. You can stay in Mexico for six months on a tourist visa though while you're on a tourist visa you won't be able to work legally. Formal volunteer work opportunities are not as plentiful as they might be in the UK. What kind did you have in mind? If you find a job before the six months runs out on your FMM (tourist card), then you'll be able to apply for a residence visa. Please keep in mind that "any sort of job" other than teaching English is going to be difficult to find. Maybe your Mexican friend can help you make contacts with people likely to give you a job.


First and foremost everyone needs to change what it is currently calling a FMM or tourist permit ( it's not really a visa). It is NOT a 6 mos permit it is a 180 day permit. There have been many people who have made that mistake and gotten into costly problems. 

That said, you can apply for a visa while you are in Mexico on a tourist permit
But you still have to pass all the requirements. The two biggest are income and company that will be willing to hire you. Currently the income requirement is about $1200 a month US. You have to show a number of months of that income or more prior to getting your visa. 

INHO since you have stated that you do not have many marketable skills it might be very hard to find a company willing to approve your being hired over local workers. And even if you could find someone, the pay would be very little. 

My advise to you is to rethink a move at this time. Please do come and visit but a real move may not work. :ranger::ranger:


----------



## circle110

The $1200 per month requirement is only applicable for a "rentista" (retired-pensioner) visa. If one has a work permit, the income amount becomes a moot point as far as INM is concerned. 

The OP has stated that she plans to have a TEFL certification before arriving which makes finding an English teaching job a not unreasonable possibility, so I think her plan is not at all far fetched. Reputable schools will help her to secure her visa and work permit once she has a job.

If she saves enough to tide her over and provide a cushion while she job hunts, I think that her plan is pretty reasonable.


----------



## cuddlecat

pappabee said:


> First and foremost everyone needs to change what it is currently calling a FMM or tourist permit ( it's not really a visa). It is NOT a 6 mos permit it is a 180 day permit. There have been many people who have made that mistake and gotten into costly problems.
> 
> That said, you can apply for a visa while you are in Mexico on a tourist permit
> But you still have to pass all the requirements. The two biggest are income and company that will be willing to hire you. Currently the income requirement is about $1200 a month US. You have to show a number of months of that income or more prior to getting your visa.
> 
> INHO since you have stated that you do not have many marketable skills it might be very hard to find a company willing to approve your being hired over local workers. And even if you could find someone, the pay would be very little.
> 
> My advise to you is to rethink a move at this time. Please do come and visit but a real move may not work. :ranger::ranger:


Hi,
Thanks for your replys, the last post I know its just your opinion, but I just dont want to come visit for 6 months, my plan is if it works out to try to stay there.
Thanks for your imput anyway.
as well as trying to be sensible, Im trying to remain optimistic too, surely although difficult, there must be something out there, no matter how lowly paid for unskilled ex pats wanting to live there?
Lorraine


----------



## cuddlecat

circle110 said:


> The $1200 per month requirement is only applicable for a "rentista" (retired-pensioner) visa. If one has a work permit, the income amount becomes a moot point as far as INM is concerned.
> 
> The OP has stated that she plans to have a TEFL certification before arriving which makes finding an English teaching job a not unreasonable possibility, so I think her plan is not at all far fetched. Reputable schools will help her to secure her visa and work permit once she has a job.
> 
> If she saves enough to tide her over and provide a cushion while she job hunts, I think that her plan is pretty reasonable.


Thankyou circle110! a bit of optimissim!
Lorraine


----------



## Isla Verde

cuddlecat said:


> Hi,
> 
> as well as trying to be sensible, Im trying to remain optimistic too, surely although difficult, there must be something out there, no matter how lowly paid for unskilled ex pats wanting to live there?
> Lorraine


Lorraine, Mexico is full of un- and under-employed Mexicans who would be happy to find unskilled work for not very great wages, and they wouldn't need to get a work visa to be hired. It is extremely unlikely that a Mexican employer who would be willing to give you that kind of job would be willing (or able) to sponsor you, so you could get a work visa. He (or she) would have to be able to prove to the Immigration authorities that there is no Mexican able and available to do the job. Mexico welcomes expats who want to live and work here if they have skills that many Mexicans do not have, such as native English-speakers who have been trained to teach English as a foreign language. I really think that's the best way for you to go.


----------



## circle110

cuddlecat said:


> surely although difficult, there must be something out there, no matter how lowly paid for unskilled ex pats wanting to live there?
> Lorraine


Actually, no there isn't. Mexico protects its jobs, especially unskilled ones, from foreigners.

However, if you do get that TEFL certification you cease to be "unskilled" (in fact, you now have a unique skill) and the opportunities open up for you. The pay may not be very good, but I know several people surviving and enjoying life as ESL teachers in schools.

Get the certification (from a legitimate agency) and come on over. You'll do fine if you put in the requisite effort on the job hunt. It seems you have a positive attitude and that will be a golden asset for you.


----------



## cuddlecat

circle110 said:


> Actually, no there isn't. Mexico protects its jobs, especially unskilled ones, from foreigners.
> 
> However, if you do get that TEFL certification you cease to be "unskilled" (in fact, you now have a unique skill) and the opportunities open up for you. The pay may not be very good, but I know several people surviving and enjoying life as ESL teachers in schools.
> 
> Get the certification (from a legitimate agency) and come on over. You'll do fine if you put in the requisite effort on the job hunt. It seems you have a positive attitude and that will be a golden asset for you.


Thankyou circle110 and Isla verde!
Lorraine


----------



## Isla Verde

cuddlecat said:


> Thankyou circle110 and Isla verde!
> Lorraine


You're welcome, Lorraine. I hope everything works out for you in Mexico the way you want it to.


----------



## conklinwh

cuddlecat said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your replys, the last post I know its just your opinion, but I just dont want to come visit for 6 months, my plan is if it works out to try to stay there.
> Thanks for your imput anyway.
> as well as trying to be sensible, Im trying to remain optimistic too, surely although difficult, there must be something out there, no matter how lowly paid for unskilled ex pats wanting to live there?
> Lorraine


Lorraine, unless the new regulations change so that you can get a visa in the US, you will enter Mexico on a 6 month tourist visa(FMM). During that time, you will need find a job and sponsor(as discussed certified in ESL sounds like your best shot) to get a lucrative visa, establish enough outside income to qualify for a rentista visa or stay on the FMM. BTW, people have stayed on FMMs for multiple years with the requirement that they leave within 6 months and then return. This latter approach may buy you the time to get the necessary teaching contacts as Mexico is really a contact driven society.


----------



## Isla Verde

conklinwh said:


> BTW, people have stayed on FMMs for multiple years with the requirement that they leave within 6 months and then return. This latter approach may buy you the time to get the necessary teaching contacts as Mexico is really a contact driven society.


Personal contacts will be especially important for Lorraine if she decides to take on private students, in addition to or instead of working for a language school. Once she has worked with a couple of satisfied private students, they will likely spread the word to their friends and relatives.


----------



## Isla Verde

conklinwh said:


> Lorraine, unless the new regulations change so that you can get a visa in the US, you will enter Mexico on a 6 month tourist visa(FMM).


Lorraine is from the UK, not from the US.


----------



## pappabee

conklinwh said:


> Lorraine, unless the new regulations change so that you can get a visa in the US, you will enter Mexico on a 6 month tourist visa(FMM). During that time, you will need find a job and sponsor(as discussed certified in ESL sounds like your best shot) to get a lucrative visa, establish enough outside income to qualify for a rentista visa or stay on the FMM. BTW, people have stayed on FMMs for multiple years with the requirement that they leave within 6 months and then return. This latter approach may buy you the time to get the necessary teaching contacts as Mexico is really a contact driven society.


Hey Guy, it's not a 6 mos visa but a 180 day travel permit. We both have heard about people who tried to leave at 6 mos and found out that the permit was 3 or 4 days too late. I know that it's a little thing but we really need to try to be more accurate.


----------



## conklinwh

pappabee said:


> Hey Guy, it's not a 6 mos visa but a 180 day travel permit. We both have heard about people who tried to leave at 6 mos and found out that the permit was 3 or 4 days too late. I know that it's a little thing but we really need to try to be more accurate.


You are right of course, I just picked up the 6 months from previous post but should have changed to 180 days. Just went through with someone that had non-refundable airline ticket for "6 months" that turned out to be 181 days.


----------



## edgeee

A very important point.
It's easy to mark a deadline on your calendar if you think in terms of 25 weeks (175 days). That gives you a four day window to plan for.


----------



## yakunah

*Greetings from Casa Yakunah*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


We live south of Tulum in the Sian Kaan about 6 months of the year.

Love th beach and privacy 

Denice and Michael


----------



## TundraGreen

yakunah said:


> We live south of Tulum in the Sian Kaan about 6 months of the year.
> 
> Love th beach and privacy
> 
> Denice and Michael


:welcome:


----------



## adamathefrog

circle110 said:


> The $1200 per month requirement is only applicable for a "rentista" (retired-pensioner) visa. If one has a work permit, the income amount becomes a moot point as far as INM is concerned.


Hmm, Interesting. I have been working on the basis of $1200.

Any clue what the requirement would be for a spousal visa, and wether a parent's income can be considered?

(my gf is at University, doing a crappy-paying job in a law office for another 6 months, but her dad is pretty well off working for the government)

Also: Mexico needs more Brits, hurrah!

adam.


----------



## cuddlecat

adamathefrog said:


> Hmm, Interesting. I have been working on the basis of $1200.
> 
> Any clue what the requirement would be for a spousal visa, and wether a parent's income can be considered?
> 
> (my gf is at University, doing a crappy-paying job in a law office for another 6 months, but her dad is pretty well off working for the government)
> 
> Also: Mexico needs more Brits, hurrah!
> 
> adam.


thanyou Adam! am going to have to try get saving really hard!
All the best
Lorraine


----------



## Isla Verde

adamathefrog said:


> Hmm, Interesting. I have been working on the basis of $1200.
> 
> Any clue what the requirement would be for a spousal visa, and wether a parent's income can be considered?
> 
> (my gf is at University, doing a crappy-paying job in a law office for another 6 months, but her dad is pretty well off working for the government)


By spousal visa, is the spouse you're referring to yourself?


----------



## circle110

adamathefrog said:


> Hmm, Interesting. I have been working on the basis of $1200.
> 
> Any clue what the requirement would be for a spousal visa, and wether a parent's income can be considered?
> 
> adam.


I am assuming that you would be the "solicitante" spouse and your wife-to-be would be the sponsoring spouse:

Parent's income cannot be directly considered but see my "Also" comment below.

The sponsoring spouse would need to show sufficient income to support you both "in the judgement of INM" -- see the document link posted below for the Spanish. 

Since INM feels that $1800 USD per month is the amount required to currently support a couple if both are foreigners, that may be a decent number to keep in mind as a starting point. 

Also, since it is up to the judgement of an INM official, your girlfriend's father may be able to use his government contacts to help plead your case or perhaps twist someone's arm.


Here is the link to the INM document describing the requirements:
http://www.inm.gob.mx/static/tramites/Internacion/Unidad_familiar/Familiar.pdf


----------



## adamathefrog

Isla Verde said:


> By spousal visa, is the spouse you're referring to yourself?


Indeed so. At least when she gets around to sorting out he legal side of the wedding. Mañana, Mañana, Mañana!

Adam.


----------



## adamathefrog

circle110 said:


> I am assuming that you would be the "solicitante" spouse and your wife-to-be would be the sponsoring spouse:
> 
> Parent's income cannot be directly considered but see my "Also" comment below.
> 
> The sponsoring spouse would need to show sufficient income to support you both "in the judgement of INM" -- see the document link posted below for the Spanish.
> 
> Since INM feels that $1800 USD per month is the amount required to currently support a couple if both are foreigners, that may be a decent number to keep in mind as a starting point.
> 
> Also, since it is up to the judgement of an INM official, your girlfriend's father may be able to use his government contacts to help plead your case or perhaps twist someone's arm.
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the INM document describing the requirements:
> http://www.inm.gob.mx/static/tramites/Internacion/Unidad_familiar/Familiar.pdf


That's the problem with everything here, it all depends upon he official  

Thanks!


----------



## Pengui

*Hello from Texas*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hello,
I'm here to see what I can find about moving to Mexico. I just recently married my husband who lives in Mexico. I plan on moving there as soon as I can get things situated here. I'm excited to begin my live with him somewhere new, of course it's completely different from where I am now. I am pretty horrible with any spanish speaking, but have some luck piecing together what is being said to make some sense of it but trying to work on that.

I look forward to learning what I can from these posts.


----------



## TundraGreen

Pengui said:


> Hello,
> I'm here to see what I can find about moving to Mexico. I just recently married my husband who lives in Mexico. I plan on moving there as soon as I can get things situated here. I'm excited to begin my live with him somewhere new, of course it's completely different from where I am now. I am pretty horrible with any spanish speaking, but have some luck piecing together what is being said to make some sense of it but trying to work on that.
> 
> I look forward to learning what I can from these posts.


:welcome:


----------



## Isla Verde

adamathefrog said:


> Indeed so. At least when she gets around to sorting out he legal side of the wedding. Mañana, Mañana, Mañana!
> 
> Adam.


Legal matters in Mexico can take even longer than elsewhere, so _pacienca_, _paciencia, paciencia_ is what you need! Let us know when it finally takes place, so we can send congratulations over the internet!


----------



## Isla Verde

adamathefrog said:


> That's the problem with everything here, it all depends upon he official
> 
> Thanks!


It can be that way, but I have also run into lots of government officials who actually follow the rules and make things pretty painless when you have to deal with them. Of course, if you have a family connection that can help move things along more swiftly.


----------



## jedeane

Hello,
My name is Jeremy, i'm 32, and i will be living in Mexico City through December with my girlfriend Sarah. She is going to being research at the Archives and AGN for her Ph.d thesis. 
We are from Tucson, and though this is my first time here, Sarah has been here many times before.
I have my associates in film and television production and plan on working on projects while here. I am also going to be learning spanish hopefully. 
I love to play basketball and watch football on sundays, if i can find a good spot. we are planning on going to Cinemex since they show the primetime NFL games on the big screen, that's pretty cool.
Looking forward to this experience, and hopefully meeting new people.


----------



## TundraGreen

jedeane said:


> Hello,
> My name is Jeremy, i'm 32, and i will be living in Mexico City through December with my girlfriend Sarah. She is going to being research at the Archives and AGN for her Ph.d thesis.
> We are from Tucson, and though this is my first time here, Sarah has been here many times before.
> I have my associates in film and television production and plan on working on projects while here. I am also going to be learning spanish hopefully.
> I love to play basketball and watch football on sundays, if i can find a good spot. we are planning on going to Cinemex since they show the primetime NFL games on the big screen, that's pretty cool.
> Looking forward to this experience, and hopefully meeting new people.


:welcome:


----------



## tezalan47

adamathefrog said:


> Indeed so. At least when she gets around to sorting out he legal side of the wedding. Mañana, Mañana, Mañana!
> 
> Adam.


From Tezalan47 , I shall be vgetting married to my Mexican lady on 26th October 2012 in San Carlos Sonora , we will be spending our "honeymoon" in Ensenada , Baja California, looking for places to rent for 1 to 2 years before we buy. You´ll not be the oly English person in Mexico , I´ve come across various people from Great Britain in many different parts of Mexico. I´m lucky as I´ve been living & working in Spain for the last 18 years & speak SPANISH quite well, HOWEVER there ARE differences between Spanish & Mexicn i.e. COCHE = Carrill , autobus = camion ,etc. the came as are diferences beyween america/australian & english . Time will persever. As I will be moving over as a "PERSIONISTA" & already have my FM3, my cicumstances are different to yours , but it´s WELL worth it as Mexico and the MAJORITY of the Mexican people are FANTASTIC


----------



## TundraGreen

tezalan47 said:


> …
> HOWEVER there ARE differences between Spanish & Mexican i.e. COCHE = Carrill , autobus = camion, etc. the same as are diferences between america/australian & english .
> …


The differences you have to be most careful about are all the ordinary Spanish words that have a sexual or vulgar connotation in Mexico.


----------



## tezalan47

TundraGreen said:


> The differences you have to be most careful about are all the ordinary Spanish words that have a sexual or vulgar connotation in Mexico.


Agreed ; e.g. here in Spain a person "NORMAL Y CORRIENTE" means they are a person who is quite normal in their out look & life BUt in Mexican "CORRIENTE " is a person quite abusive & uses bad language , etc. This occures in many "IDEOMAS".


----------



## circle110

tezalan47 said:


> Agreed ; e.g. here in Spain a person "NORMAL Y CORRIENTE" means they are a person who is quite normal in their out look & life BUt in Mexican "CORRIENTE " is a person quite abusive & uses bad language , etc. This occures in many "IDEOMAS".


Well, context is everything here.

If you use the expression "una persona corriente" in normal conversation it means the same as in Spain - a typical person or "the common man". It is not offensive. 

However, if you use a derogatory tone of voice when you say it, it signifies that you are implying that a person is uncultured and without education - somewhat akin to "a lowlife" in English. It's not very complimentary.

The trouble that TundrGreen refers to is due to the fact that Mexicans love to create and play with double meanings for words. Some of the double meanings have become so entrenched over the years that the original meaning of the word is no longer used. 

A classic example is, "I have to catch the bus." In Spain you can say "Tengo que coger el autobús." It's completely normal. But in Mexico you better say it differently! Maybe using something like "Tengo que agarrar el camión" would avoid the raised eyebrows.


----------



## tezalan47

circle110 said:


> Well, context is everything here.
> 
> If you use the expression "una persona corriente" in normal conversation it means the same as in Spain - a typical person or "the common man". It is not offensive.
> 
> However, if you use a derogatory tone of voice when you say it, it signifies that you are implying that a person is uncultured and without education - somewhat akin to "a lowlife" in English. It's not very complimentary.
> 
> The trouble that TundrGreen refers to is due to the fact that Mexicans love to create and play with double meanings for words. Some of the double meanings have become so entrenched over the years that the original meaning of the word is no longer used.
> 
> A classic example is, "I have to catch the bus." In Spain you can say "Tengo que coger el autobús." It's completely normal. But in Mexico you better say it differently! Maybe using something like "Tengo que agarrar el camión" would avoid the raised eyebrows.


Agreed again. many times here people use phrases such as " **** de madre " meaning ,very very good & must not be confused with another PHRASE or "que cabronsito " & said in a freindly maner its used every day. The same "en alguna IDEOMA" it realy depends on the maner or inference in the WORD used & HOW it´s spoken. Haveing travelled the world ( in the ROYAL NAVY) & grasped the basics of many languages it depends on they way you use words & phrases that can intimidate or offend people in all parts of the world, regardless of race,colour or creed.


----------



## tumi

Hi i am Rana from Bangladesh. nice to meet you


----------



## TundraGreen

tumi said:


> Hi i am Rana from Bangladesh. nice to meet you


:welcome:


----------



## RWVPN

Hi everyone,

As of right now I'm not an expat, I've recently returned to the USA after being in Doha Qatar for seven years. Coming back to the states has been a culture shock for me. So I'm looking forward to my next expat adventure. I've lived in Europe (Germany), the Middle East, so now I would like to move to the Far East. I'm trying to get a couple of online businesses up and running so the transition will be easier since my career field is limited as to where I can work (telecommunications)
Anyway, if anyone has questions about moving to or living in Doha Qatar I can help answer most questions.
If anyone can help me find my way to the Far East sooner with a job in telecom let me know!
Thanks!
I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## TundraGreen

RWVPN said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> As of right now I'm not an expat, I've recently returned to the USA after being in Doha Qatar for seven years. Coming back to the states has been a culture shock for me. So I'm looking forward to my next expat adventure. I've lived in Europe (Germany), the Middle East, so now I would like to move to the Far East. I'm trying to get a couple of online businesses up and running so the transition will be easier since my career field is limited as to where I can work (telecommunications)
> Anyway, if anyone has questions about moving to or living in Doha Qatar I can help answer most questions.
> If anyone can help me find my way to the Far East sooner with a job in telecom let me know!
> Thanks!
> I look forward to hearing from you.


Did you intend to post this in the Mexico section? We welcome all newcomers, but you will not find anything relevant to the Far East here. Our Far East is Cancun.


----------



## DieSekunde

Hello friends,
my name is Breanna and I'm currently living just outside of Vancouver, B.C. I work as a Pharmacy Technician here, but in February I'll be temporarily moving to Bucerias, Mexico. I can't wait to get to posting on here, instead of the lurking I've been doing for the last few days  . I have maaaaaany questions for you all!


----------



## TundraGreen

DieSekunde said:


> Hello friends,
> my name is Breanna and I'm currently living just outside of Vancouver, B.C. I work as a Pharmacy Technician here, but in February I'll be temporarily moving to Bucerias, Mexico. I can't wait to get to posting on here, instead of the lurking I've been doing for the last few days  . I have maaaaaany questions for you all!


:welcome:


----------



## PV girl

Hi and Welcome, fire away as they say.


----------



## mickisue1

DieSekunde said:


> Hello friends,
> my name is Breanna and I'm currently living just outside of Vancouver, B.C. I work as a Pharmacy Technician here, but in February I'll be temporarily moving to Bucerias, Mexico. I can't wait to get to posting on here, instead of the lurking I've been doing for the last few days  . I have maaaaaany questions for you all!


There's a wealth of information in the archives, as well. You can use the search function for your keywords, and find out what people have had to say on many many topics.


----------



## RWVPN

TundraGreen said:


> Did you intend to post this in the Mexico section? We welcome all newcomers, but you will not find anything relevant to the Far East here. Our Far East is Cancun.


LOL,

No, no it should be posted somewhere else, although Cancun does sound good right about now. I haven't seen snow in 8 years and it's starting to get cold up here in the New England area... Cancun could be a good place to hide for the winter.. 
Sorry about the mix up....


----------



## jimymac2

*La Paz, Mexico*

I'm new to this site. I'll be spending a week in Cabo starting Nov.24th. I'm going to rent a car and drive to Todo Santos and La Paz. Can anyone tell me what the must see attractions are in La Paz or where the largest community of U.S. Expats hang out? Any advise would be helpful. Thanks. Jimymac2


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum. Most of us live in mainland Mexico, not the tourist destinations and few in Baja California Sur. Most of us are retirees and some are expats working in various cities.
So you may have to explore the tourist scene on your own, unless some other forum members have visited Cabo San Lucas.


----------



## Bruce and Russ

*New to the Forum*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Howdy! Just thought I'd introduce us to all that visit here. I am Bruce, a (semi-) retired college professor and church pastor. My other half is Russ, who works as accreditation manager for the American Culinary Federation. While we currently live in the Shenandoah Valley of Virginia (Staunton), we've also had a "vacation bolt" -- as our British friends would say -- in southern Spain ... a beautiful little non-tourist-trap town named Olvera. Originally, we had hoped to retire there and open a bed-and-breakfast serving a full-course dinner once or twice a week (Russ is an EXCELLENT cook who is thrilled when people call him "Martha!" . Unfortunately, after hundreds of hours and thousands of dollars, we came to the realization that it's even harder for American expats to be granted residency in most EU countries than it is for Europeans to be granted residency in the USA. Over the last three years, the duration of our flight times and changeovers to reach southern Spain has climbed to about US $1700 per person ... while the time involved now can exceed > 27 hours! And for us, leaving our three little Miniature Schnauzers in a kennel takes away much of the pleasure of having a "home" in another country. After being subjected to the acrimony, ugliness, belligerence, and lack of common decency -- let alone graciousness and goodness -- of the upcoming U.S. election campaign, we decided that enough is enough. We no longer want to live among people who can't agree on matters so important to the collective, common good. We searched far and wide for an affordable, welcoming place where people are accepted as they are and politics is something expats would rather forget about ... and finally came across two places in the Yucatan: one in Progreso and the other in the smaller town of Telchac Puerto. We fly into Merida for a week (1-7 November) to check both of these places out. Hopefully, we will make an offer on one or the other. If we do -- and our offer is accepted -- we plan to move down to Mexico in September 2013. That will give us enough time to sell our house in Virginia (along with most of the "stuff" we've collected over the years) and make all the necessary visa (FM2, we're thinking), shipping, insurance, etc. (et al) arrangements necessary. We are delighted by the friendliness of the people -- Americans and Canadians -- who comprise the expat population in the greater Merida area and look forward to getting to know many of you more personally. Rather than ramble on and on, I'll end here ... simply saying "Hola, mucho gusto conocerles" and noting that we'll be more than happy to answer any questions (about us) that you may have. Saludos amistosos de, ~Bruce and Russ


----------



## conklinwh

Sounds great! I have friends with similar experiences trying to immigrate to an EU country so welcome in advance to Mexico.

You didn't say but have you spent time at your target locations in the summer. If not, I would be very wary of buying versus renting.

If this a business/housing combination, why don't you negotiate for a rental with option to buy. I doubt that the property is going anywhere.


----------



## Bruce and Russ

Thanks for the advice. No, we haven't spent summers there ... but we are used to hot and humid weather (having living in Florida). Besides, don't those who live in Merida "escape" to the beaches of Progreso and Techlac to get away from the summer's heat? If it's good enough for them, it should be good enough for us. LOL!!! All kidding aside, though: Both properties are located less than 2 meters from the beach ... one already has a lovely swimming pool, the other would have one added and factored into the purchase offer ... and both will get aircon installed in the critical areas: kitchen and bedrooms. Your advice is sound about trying to negotiate for a rental with option to buy. We'll see what we can do. Stay tuned ...


----------



## conklinwh

Bruce and Russ said:


> Thanks for the advice. No, we haven't spent summers there ... but we are used to hot and humid weather (having living in Florida). Besides, don't those who live in Merida "escape" to the beaches of Progreso and Techlac to get away from the summer's heat? If it's good enough for them, it should be good enough for us. LOL!!! All kidding aside, though: Both properties are located less than 2 meters from the beach ... one already has a lovely swimming pool, the other would have one added and factored into the purchase offer ... and both will get aircon installed in the critical areas: kitchen and bedrooms. Your advice is sound about trying to negotiate for a rental with option to buy. We'll see what we can do. Stay tuned ...


I've certainly read that Progreso & Sisal are great places on the Gulf. Since Merida a pretty good drive to the mountains, going to the beach may be lessor of the humid options. 
Yucatan a lot further south than Florida so I'd factor in more and longer heat/humidity.
Also, hopefully you will factor in much increased electric bills if you add AC unless the properties are already paying the dreaded DAC rate.

Look, everything that I've hear about Progreso is positive for people that like the beach. We are just not beach people so beaches just OK for a few days in the colder months. My net though is don't rush into something. Having to sell if doesn't work out could be a drawn out affair. Just look at how long some properties in Mexico have been on the market.

You need to do what you can to protect yourselves. I'd include staying for awhile and talking to the people that will be your competitors before I committed.


----------



## Bruce and Russ

conklinwh said:


> I've certainly read that Progreso & Sisal are great places on the Gulf. Since Merida a pretty good drive to the mountains, going to the beach may be lessor of the humid options.
> Yucatan a lot further south than Florida so I'd factor in more and longer heat/humidity.
> Also, hopefully you will factor in much increased electric bills if you add AC unless the properties are already paying the dreaded DAC rate.
> 
> Look, everything that I've hear about Progreso is positive for people that like the beach. We are just not beach people so beaches just OK for a few days in the colder months. My net though is don't rush into something. Having to sell if doesn't work out could be a drawn out affair. Just look at how long some properties in Mexico have been on the market.
> 
> You need to do what you can to protect yourselves. I'd include staying for awhile and talking to the people that will be your competitors before I committed.


Mil gracias! That's very sound -- and reasonable -- advice. Much obliged.


----------



## conklinwh

BTW, I've refrained from asking why anyone would leave the "valley" as even just driving down I81 it is great.


----------



## Bruce and Russ

Things aren't always as they appear. And the politics in the USA has made enemies out of neighbors. Lots of other reasons, too. Including the skyrocketing cost of living. I'm fluent in Spanish and want the last chapter(s) of my life to be elsewhere ... fulfilling the dream of tilting at windmills and opening a b&b. Sign me, ~Man of La Mancha


----------



## RVGRINGO

May I suggest that you have someone determine how many of your poetential competitors are 'for sale' and 'why'.


----------



## Bruce and Russ

An excellent suggestion! We will add that to our list of questions for which we're seeking answers. Thanks (again)!


----------



## Jim45D

Just a little input here regarding buying vs renting in Mexico, Pay attention to what RV ****** is saying....I'll try to keep this short and sweet. My wife is a Mexican Nat'l. from Guaymas, Son., although my profile dictates Tonopah, Az., I'm from the Appalacian region of Virginia. We've been married going on 26 years. We bought property in El Fuerte, Sin. Mex. some 5 years ago for retirement purposes. My wife did have family there also. 3 brothers, and three sisters. It's a quaint little town founded in 1564, laid back, farming community, along the El Fuerte river. NIce fishing, no American infulence, mabey 3 Canadians. and 1 Italian family. I would have been the only ****** there.

The sweet part...little did we know that the entire family were involved either directly or indirectly with the Sinaloa cartel. That came to light this past May 15th. when her oldest brother of 38 years old was gunned down. Then on Sept. 19th. of this year the middle aged brother was killed, at 35 years of age. Both leaving behind a wife with 3 school age children each.

Since that latest killing the entire family, mother, dad, all kids have left for parts unknown somewhere in Mexico. We don't know where they are. They're afraid to use the tele for fear of being located. Two of my brother-in-laws work seasonally at a fishing distribution location in the U.S. in North Carolina. They're afraid to go back to Mexico to their homes that they've owned for some 20 years in El Fuerte. They simply don't know where to go, and neither will they relate to us where the rest of the family are.

Once again...BEWARE...this may just be a isolated incident. We spent thus far paying for the 5 acres in full, had water and electricity ran to the property, had it fenced, fruit trees of various types set, hired a caretaker to keep the property watered on a weekly basis. The trees, oranges have began to produce. So far we have spent a total of $ 4,200.00...not a lot. However, you and everyone on this forum couldn't pay us enough to live there ever again. We're simply part of the family, and we aren't going to be the last of the die-hards.

No doubt one of the brother's pissed someone off...therefore the whole family has a price on their head. Otherwise they wouldn't have ran away. Will we ever sell? I doubt it. We want to , but in this economy there simply isn't any buyers...especially there.

Does anyone know of any decent RV parks in the upper Baja region of the state? Somewhere around Ensenada. We planned on living on our property in the RV until we could build. Needless to say that idea is dead in the desert.


----------



## corinnelopez66

*Relativley new to Merida*

Our family moved here about a year and a half ago and we have yet to make any real friends, but have lots of acquaintances. We moved here from Guam, so it was quite an adjustment for my teenage daughter and I. My husband is originally from Merida, so he fits right in. My and my daughter's Spanish, however, is still at the beginner level. We are interested in meeting families with or without children in the Merida area. No offense to anyone, but we were hoping to meet a slightly younger crowd than the folks we have met via the MEL Library. We love Merida and hope to buy property next year and build a house. I am a former special education teacher. My husband is a freelance photographic artist. We like music, dancing, the beach, and of course eating!


----------



## TundraGreen

corinnelopez66 said:


> Our family moved here about a year and a half ago and we have yet to make any real friends, but have lots of acquaintances. We moved here from Guam, so it was quite an adjustment for my teenage daughter and I. My husband is originally from Merida, so he fits right in. My and my daughter's Spanish, however, is still at the beginner level. We are interested in meeting families with or without children in the Merida area. No offense to anyone, but we were hoping to meet a slightly younger crowd than the folks we have met via the MEL Library. We love Merida and hope to buy property next year and build a house. I am a former special education teacher. My husband is a freelance photographic artist. We like music, dancing, the beach, and of course eating!


:welcome:


----------



## Bruce and Russ

Bienvendos! Welcome.


----------



## llevi

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hello from Vancouver, B.C. Canada. I am 4 years away from retiring and am just starting to research and gather information on different countries to retire part time to. So far my list is Costa Rica, Belize, Panama, Ecuador, and Mexico. Up until recently Mexico was not on my radar screen simply because of the bad press it's been receiving in recent years. However, I am open to explore that option as well.


----------



## Isla Verde

llevi said:


> Hello from Vancouver, B.C. Canada. I am 4 years away from retiring and am just starting to research and gather information on different countries to retire part time to. So far my list is Costa Rica, Belize, Panama, Ecuador, and Mexico. Up until recently Mexico was not on my radar screen simply because of the bad press it's been receiving in recent years. However, I am open to explore that option as well.


I hope that you'll consider Mexico. Many of us have retired here and haven't regretted our choice! What is the appeal of the other countries on your list?


----------



## TundraGreen

llevi said:


> Hello from Vancouver, B.C. Canada. I am 4 years away from retiring and am just starting to research and gather information on different countries to retire part time to. So far my list is Costa Rica, Belize, Panama, Ecuador, and Mexico. Up until recently Mexico was not on my radar screen simply because of the bad press it's been receiving in recent years. However, I am open to explore that option as well.


:welcome:
Don't rely on news reports. Come and see for yourself what Mexico feels like.


----------



## llevi

Isla Verde said:


> I hope that you'll consider Mexico. Many of us have retired here and haven't regretted our choice! What is the appeal of the other countries on your list?


Hi. Well we went down to Costa Rica last year and fell in love with the country and the people. Loved the diversity ....jungles, beaches, rainforest, fauna and flora. The other countries we have not been to. I've got this book called Retirement without Borders which is great book. It's lists a dozen or so retirement destinations and grades it with several different categories. IE. Crime, expat friendly, affordability, healthcare, culture, corruption, etc. So I am leaning towards those countries that have high grades in the areas I am interested in and trying to steer away from the areas that have high grades in all things negative.


----------



## Noah

*Hello everyone *

Hello my name is Edgar I'm 21 years old and I live in Aguascalientes Mexico
The reason I joined this forum is because I wanted to meet new people that speak English that come to or vist Aguascalientes so if anybody visiting needs a guide or a friend to hang out with while your here I'm your man  just semi me a private message.


----------



## DavidLyons21

*Soon to Retire*

Hello, my name is David and I am here in Chicago, IL. I plan to retire sometime in the next couple of years. I enjoy scuba diving and I am new to sailing. When I was a kid I had a fantasy of sailing the seven seas like Sinbad. Now that I am about to retire I realize I may not be able to sail the seven seas, but I would love to spend my retirement sailing the Caribbean Seas, while scuba diving througout the area. So where do I live? I would want to live on the mainland on the Caribbean, not the Pacific Ocean side, such as Cancun, Bellize, Honduras. What about Costa Rica or Panama? How about Venezuela, near the ABC islands? Any suggestions? Where do I start?
Thanks. :clap2:


----------



## Longford

Noah said:


> Hello my name is Edgar I'm 21 years old and I live in Aguascalientes Mexico
> The reason I joined this forum is because I wanted to meet new people that speak English that come to or vist Aguascalientes so if anybody visiting needs a guide or a friend to hang out with while your here I'm your man  just semi me a private message.


Edgar, welcome. I was in Aguascalientes for the first time in September of this year. I loved the city and the people. It's a shame more foreign tourists don't take advantage of opportunities to visit your city. I look forward to your contributions to this forum.

:welcome:


----------



## Longford

Juanita, I've enjoyed my visits to Leon ... in particular my stay(s) in the historic center of the city. I've also been there for the annual state fair. Best of luck with trying to line-up some clients. 

:welcome:


----------



## Longford

DavidLyons21 said:


> Where do I start?


If I were you, or in your shoes, I would probably do an inventory of myself, my life, my likes/dislikes, my plusses/minuses ... before embarking on the exploration. Does the culture of one of the countries you've mentioned seem particularly attractive to you? Do you have the ability to communicate effectively in the local language? How much money will you have to live on? Will you qualify for a residency visa in any of these countries? What health issues do you have, or may you have in the near-term? These are the types of questions I think need to be answered up-front. The possibilities, the potential relocation destinations, will probably be much clearer once you've done the evaluations. Bust of luck with the process.

:welcome:


----------



## Bruce and Russ

DavidLyons21 said:


> Hello, my name is David and I am here in Chicago, IL. I plan to retire sometime in the next couple of years. I enjoy scuba diving and I am new to sailing. When I was a kid I had a fantasy of sailing the seven seas like Sinbad. Now that I am about to retire I realize I may not be able to sail the seven seas, but I would love to spend my retirement sailing the Caribbean Seas, while scuba diving througout the area. So where do I live? I would want to live on the mainland on the Caribbean, not the Pacific Ocean side, such as Cancun, Bellize, Honduras. What about Costa Rica or Panama? How about Venezuela, near the ABC islands? Any suggestions? Where do I start?
> Thanks. :clap2:


We're looking into Progreso and Telchac Puerto on the outskirts of Merida, the capital city of the Yucatan (Mexico). Both places are known for their scuba diving and snorkeling. Next week -- 11/1 - 11/7 -- we're heading down there to look at a couple of properties we're considering for retirement ... and to open a b&b.

~Bruce


----------



## linnyflowers512

Hi, my name is Lindsey. I'm from the great state of Texas. I married a Mexican national from michoacan six years ago. We go to Mexico quite often and are building a house in patzcuaro. We have a beautiful four year old daughter who loves going to Mexico to see all her cousins and grandparents. I'm so happy I found this site, we are planning on living in Mexico full time some day, but for now we are mostly in Austin. I love Mexico! The people are amazing and generous, and always happy to help. I can't wait to spend the summer there!


----------



## corinnelopez66

Hi Lindsey! I also love Mexico! I'm in Merida in the Yucatan. My husband is Yucateco. You will enjoy living in Mexico I'm sure.


----------



## Ken Wood

linnyflowers512 said:


> Hi, my name is Lindsey. I'm from the great state of Texas. I married a Mexican national from michoacan six years ago. We go to Mexico quite often and are building a house in patzcuaro. We have a beautiful four year old daughter who loves going to Mexico to see all her cousins and grandparents. I'm so happy I found this site, we are planning on living in Mexico full time some day, but for now we are mostly in Austin. I love Mexico! The people are amazing and generous, and always happy to help. I can't wait to spend the summer there!


 Hello Lindsey, you and I share a lot of particulars. I, also, am from The Great State, am am always happy to share that. I am very happily married to a too sweet Mexican lady, 11 years now, and we are currently down to the short rows in building a house in Celaya. From Celaya, it is a pleasant two hour drive to Morelia, and we make the trip quite often. We usually headquarter in Morelia and make day trips to Patz, Acuitzio, Santa Clara de Cobre, and points in between. Needless to say, we love the area you have chosen. Also, my youngest son lives in Austin, and we are there several times a year to visit him, last week being one of those visits.

Making an assumption here, it would seem that your daughter will be naturally bilingual, and I think that is a marvelous thing. I hope you are as happy in Mexico as I have been, and I am sure that you, and your family, will contribute nicely to that amazing, generous attitude you refer to above.


----------



## goerge111

*Alternative life style*

Good day A

My name is Dino. I have traveled a fair bit over north America and Italy. Worked in Mexico for 2 years in 1999/2000. In my mid 30's at the time and never married. Had a girlfriend while I was here. I spoke little if any Spanish and she spoke little if any English. To this day my Spanish is terrible. Believe it or not you don't need words for everything.

Got my marching orders from Canada and was told to return to the mother ship like a good little alien in a week. (Joke but sums up event) There were tearful good byes and no promises made. Kept in touch with my girlfriend over the phone for months. There was a visit at Christmas, a proposal, a wedding, and immigration to follow. 3 weddings actually. People always commented to me that Lady Diana was taken and that I should settle for less. No way Jose was my Opinion. For those of you who always new the things in a person you wanted and would never settle for less you know what I mean. The wait was worth it. True love baby. 

I started a cunning edge business over the next few years. Although a profitable business being mix up with the wrong partner lead to a point where it was reasonable to start over. My Beautiful wife during this time gained her Canadian citizenship. Although a professional to practice her profession meant starting university all over but before that English equivalence. Imagine giving up all that just to be with me. Not all bad during this time as I became a papa. Imagine that.

Finally free of obligations it was decide now or never. If my wife could give up her family and career for me is it not fitting I should do the same for her. The choice was easy work a little harder. Basically calling contacts and saying give me a d?m job. I secured a job and my wife was able to return to her old job after 6 years 1 day prior to loosing all of her retirement accumulated. Whewh. 2 bags each and 2 weeks to sell everything I / we owned. On the first plane our son was terrified eventually causing us to be kicked of the second plane. Also the pilot would no let my son sit on his mothers lap to sooth him. Arrrrrrrrrr!!!!!! This was Aug 2007 

Now Saltillo Coahuila is home.

I work for a year of hell and was laid off when automotive industry went into the bano. Years passed although a shoe string budget thing work if you know what I mean. Currently consider myself retired. I'm a daddy first an foremost and a loving husband. Work on our property, bake, cook, and lend a hand where required. or needed. This brings us to present date.

Have a sense of humor, At times dry. I honestly mean no offense to the sensitive and forgive me if I offend. Looking to share here and there. Have strong and alternative views and solutions to BS situations life throws at us all. 

After years of killing myself working looking to have new experiences and develop new interests. Perhaps even one day Speaka tha Spanish bueno.

My wife's family has adopted me whole heartedly and can honestly say I want for nothing.

Good day A 

:clap2:

I probably eliminated 1/2 the forum from reading this for being so long. Verbal diarrhea. Sorry for the run ons.


----------



## TundraGreen

goerge111 said:


> Good day A
> 
> My name is Dino. I have traveled a fair bit over north America and Italy. Worked in Mexico for 2 years in 1999/2000. In my mid 30's at the time and never married. Had a girlfriend while I was here. I spoke little if any Spanish and she spoke little if any English. To this day my Spanish is terrible. Believe it or not you don't need words for everything.
> 
> Got my marching orders from Canada and was told to return to the mother ship like a good little alien in a week. (Joke but sums up event) There were tearful good byes and no promises made. Kept in touch with my girlfriend over the phone for months. There was a visit at Christmas, a proposal, a wedding, and immigration to follow. 3 weddings actually. People always commented to me that Lady Diana was taken and that I should settle for less. No way Jose was my Opinion. For those of you who always new the things in a person you wanted and would never settle for less you know what I mean. The wait was worth it. True love baby.
> 
> I started a cunning edge business over the next few years. Although a profitable business being mix up with the wrong partner lead to a point where it was reasonable to start over. My Beautiful wife during this time gained her Canadian citizenship. Although a professional to practice her profession meant starting university all over but before that English equivalence. Imagine giving up all that just to be with me. Not all bad during this time as I became a papa. Imagine that.
> 
> Finally free of obligations it was decide now or never. If my wife could give up her family and career for me is it not fitting I should do the same for her. The choice was easy work a little harder. Basically calling contacts and saying give me a d?m job. I secured a job and my wife was able to return to her old job after 6 years 1 day prior to loosing all of her retirement accumulated. Whewh. 2 bags each and 2 weeks to sell everything I / we owned. On the first plane our son was terrified eventually causing us to be kicked of the second plane. Also the pilot would no let my son sit on his mothers lap to sooth him. Arrrrrrrrrr!!!!!! This was Aug 2007
> 
> Now Saltillo Coahuila is home.
> 
> I work for a year of hell and was laid off when automotive industry went into the bano. Years passed although a shoe string budget thing work if you know what I mean. Currently consider myself retired. I'm a daddy first an foremost and a loving husband. Work on our property, bake, cook, and lend a hand where required. or needed. This brings us to present date.
> 
> Have a sense of humor, At times dry. I honestly mean no offense to the sensitive and forgive me if I offend. Looking to share here and there. Have strong and alternative views and solutions to BS situations life throws at us all.
> 
> After years of killing myself working looking to have new experiences and develop new interests. Perhaps even one day Speaka tha Spanish bueno.
> 
> My wife's family has adopted me whole heartedly and can honestly say I want for nothing.
> 
> Good day A
> 
> :clap2:
> 
> I probably eliminated 1/2 the forum from reading this for being so long. Verbal diarrhea. Sorry for the run ons.


:welcome:


----------



## edgeee

Dino, you have more honesty in you than most.
Style points count, but so does courage, and you have plenty of that.
Live long and prosper.


----------



## Bruce and Russ

*Who Says You Can't Go Home Again?*



goerge111 said:


> Good day A
> 
> My name is Dino. I have traveled a fair bit over north America and Italy. Worked in Mexico for 2 years in 1999/2000. In my mid 30's at the time and never married. Had a girlfriend while I was here. I spoke little if any Spanish and she spoke little if any English. To this day my Spanish is terrible. Believe it or not you don't need words for everything.
> 
> Got my marching orders from Canada and was told to return to the mother ship like a good little alien in a week. (Joke but sums up event) There were tearful good byes and no promises made. Kept in touch with my girlfriend over the phone for months. There was a visit at Christmas, a proposal, a wedding, and immigration to follow. 3 weddings actually. People always commented to me that Lady Diana was taken and that I should settle for less. No way Jose was my Opinion. For those of you who always new the things in a person you wanted and would never settle for less you know what I mean. The wait was worth it. True love baby.
> 
> I started a cunning edge business over the next few years. Although a profitable business being mix up with the wrong partner lead to a point where it was reasonable to start over. My Beautiful wife during this time gained her Canadian citizenship. Although a professional to practice her profession meant starting university all over but before that English equivalence. Imagine giving up all that just to be with me. Not all bad during this time as I became a papa. Imagine that.
> 
> Finally free of obligations it was decide now or never. If my wife could give up her family and career for me is it not fitting I should do the same for her. The choice was easy work a little harder. Basically calling contacts and saying give me a d?m job. I secured a job and my wife was able to return to her old job after 6 years 1 day prior to loosing all of her retirement accumulated. Whewh. 2 bags each and 2 weeks to sell everything I / we owned. On the first plane our son was terrified eventually causing us to be kicked of the second plane. Also the pilot would no let my son sit on his mothers lap to sooth him. Arrrrrrrrrr!!!!!! This was Aug 2007
> 
> Now Saltillo Coahuila is home.
> 
> I work for a year of hell and was laid off when automotive industry went into the bano. Years passed although a shoe string budget thing work if you know what I mean. Currently consider myself retired. I'm a daddy first an foremost and a loving husband. Work on our property, bake, cook, and lend a hand where required. or needed. This brings us to present date.
> 
> Have a sense of humor, At times dry. I honestly mean no offense to the sensitive and forgive me if I offend. Looking to share here and there. Have strong and alternative views and solutions to BS situations life throws at us all.
> 
> After years of killing myself working looking to have new experiences and develop new interests. Perhaps even one day Speaka tha Spanish bueno.
> 
> My wife's family has adopted me whole heartedly and can honestly say I want for nothing.
> 
> Good day A
> 
> :clap2:
> 
> I probably eliminated 1/2 the forum from reading this for being so long. Verbal diarrhea. Sorry for the run ons.


What a great "story." Thanks so much for sharing, Dino. Having worked in mass communications, I suspect there might be a movie in this. At least a novel!


----------



## goerge111

Thank you edgeee for the welcome.

Your comments are appreciated.

It is refreshing to see another who is willing to look beyond words and find meaning. In a world were the me and my's appear to rule. It is nice to see the you and your's still hold value and acceptance. 

"When choosing between two evils, I always pick the one I never tried before." Mae West


----------



## goerge111

Hello and Welcome to Bruce & Russ

Thank you for taking the time to read my intro. 

I see by reading your intro that both of you must have some amazing stories of your own. Please share with all us of us more wisdom and one of my favorite interests culinary mastery. 

By nourishing the minds and bodies of those around you goes a long way to make this world a better place for all. 

Good luck in the ongoing quest to find a new home and plant new roots. May you flourish and provide shelter for those in need of peace of mind and body.


----------



## cabowabooze

Hola! Me llamo Suzanne,

my boyfriend and I have just relocated to Cabo San Lucas from BC, Canada. We got all our ducks in a row-sold off everything we didn't need, stored the rest for the time being and packed our truck and drove 4225 kms to our new home.

We don't speak alot of spanish but realize the locals really appreciate it if you at least try, and I am trying to learn as much as I can. I found duolingo online and its a fun way to learn and totally free.

My boyfriend works overseas so he is gone 30 days and then home 30. I have found it a little overwhelming at times, the driving is a little crazier than I am used to, and I am nervous because I was in a car accident last year. The house we leased is beautiful and big but is a little out of the way, so making new friends with neighbours seems unlikely.

I was happy to come across this website, it is great to read about others who have moved here. I am looking forward to meeting people as it is a bit lonely right now.. I know all that will change with time, but we have been here only 18 days and he had to leave today for Pakastan.

I love the country it is beautiful, love the heat and love the people.
If anyone is in this area and wants to chat I would appreciate hearing from them..


----------



## cabowabooze

:canada::canada:


cabowabooze said:


> Hola! Me llamo Suzanne,
> 
> my boyfriend and I have just relocated to Cabo San Lucas from BC, Canada. We got all our ducks in a row-sold off everything we didn't need, stored the rest for the time being and packed our truck and drove 4225 kms to our new home.
> 
> We don't speak alot of spanish but realize the locals really appreciate it if you at least try, and I am trying to learn as much as I can. I found duolingo online and its a fun way to learn and totally free.
> 
> My boyfriend works overseas so he is gone 30 days and then home 30. I have found it a little overwhelming at times, the driving is a little crazier than I am used to, and I am nervous because I was in a car accident last year. The house we leased is beautiful and big but is a little out of the way, so making new friends with neighbours seems unlikely.
> 
> I was happy to come across this website, it is great to read about others who have moved here. I am looking forward to meeting people as it is a bit lonely right now.. I know all that will change with time, but we have been here only 18 days and he had to leave today for Pakastan.
> 
> I love the country it is beautiful, love the heat and love the people.
> If anyone is in this area and wants to chat I would appreciate hearing from them..


----------



## TundraGreen

cabowabooze said:


> Hola! Me llamo Suzanne,
> 
> my boyfriend and I have just relocated to Cabo San Lucas from BC, Canada. We got all our ducks in a row-sold off everything we didn't need, stored the rest for the time being and packed our truck and drove 4225 kms to our new home.
> 
> We don't speak alot of spanish but realize the locals really appreciate it if you at least try, and I am trying to learn as much as I can. I found duolingo online and its a fun way to learn and totally free.
> 
> My boyfriend works overseas so he is gone 30 days and then home 30. I have found it a little overwhelming at times, the driving is a little crazier than I am used to, and I am nervous because I was in a car accident last year. The house we leased is beautiful and big but is a little out of the way, so making new friends with neighbours seems unlikely.
> 
> I was happy to come across this website, it is great to read about others who have moved here. I am looking forward to meeting people as it is a bit lonely right now.. I know all that will change with time, but we have been here only 18 days and he had to leave today for Pakastan.
> 
> I love the country it is beautiful, love the heat and love the people.
> If anyone is in this area and wants to chat I would appreciate hearing from them..


:welcome:


----------



## djnah

*Soon to be New Expat*

Hello,
My name is Daniel. My wife, two children, dog and myself are soon to be expats in Campeche, Mexico! We're moving there in June to do some missionary work for the next two years. We're all excited and scared. Hopefully this forum will help ease our anxiety some! We're making a two week visit in January to get our feet wet and make sure it's a fit for us.


----------



## Longford

djnah said:


> Hello,
> My name is Daniel. My wife, two children, dog and myself are soon to be expats in Campeche, Mexico! We're moving there in June to do some missionary work for the next two years. We're all excited and scared. Hopefully this forum will help ease our anxiety some! We're making a two week visit in January to get our feet wet and make sure it's a fit for us.


:welcome:

Lucky you! Campeche!

I've been through the city of Campeche maybe a 1/2 dozen times over the years. I can't say I "know" it but I've enjoyed my visits which have almost always been limited to either overnight or a couple of days. Best of luck with your work.


----------



## Longford

cabowabooze said:


> Hola! Me llamo Suzanne,
> 
> my boyfriend and I have just relocated to Cabo San Lucas from BC, Canada. We got all our ducks in a row-sold off everything we didn't need, stored the rest for the time being and packed our truck and drove 4225 kms to our new home.
> 
> We don't speak alot of spanish but realize the locals really appreciate it if you at least try, and I am trying to learn as much as I can. I found duolingo online and its a fun way to learn and totally free.
> 
> My boyfriend works overseas so he is gone 30 days and then home 30. I have found it a little overwhelming at times, the driving is a little crazier than I am used to, and I am nervous because I was in a car accident last year. The house we leased is beautiful and big but is a little out of the way, so making new friends with neighbours seems unlikely.
> 
> I was happy to come across this website, it is great to read about others who have moved here. I am looking forward to meeting people as it is a bit lonely right now.. I know all that will change with time, but we have been here only 18 days and he had to leave today for Pakastan.
> 
> I love the country it is beautiful, love the heat and love the people.
> If anyone is in this area and wants to chat I would appreciate hearing from them..


Another :welcome:, from me.

Lucky you, Baja Sur!

A good way to learn to speak Spanish better is to interact in a volunteer situation or "intercambio" at one of the local schools. All of the schools have an English class. Mostly, the teachers aren't very good ... from what I've witnessed around the country. So, a native-born speaker of English is almost always a welcome sight. You might want to do some of that. As you speak English the local people will teach you Spanish. And, there's always the opportunity to enroll in a Spanish class or hire a tutor to get you going. Best of luck with your new life in Cabo!


----------



## djnah

Longford,
Thanks for the kind words. Sounds like you know your way around Mexico pretty well. Do you have any "must see" suggestions while we're in or around Campeche?


----------



## conklinwh

djnah said:


> Longford,
> Thanks for the kind words. Sounds like you know your way around Mexico pretty well. Do you have any "must see" suggestions while we're in or around Campeche?


I'm sure that Longford has great suggestions. For me answer sort of whether you are history buff or more beach person. I'm certainly more into history. One trip that I haven't done and want to(you are much closer than I am) is Palenque and then take a trip down the river separating Guatemaula and Mexico where you can get at ruins not very accessible by land.


----------



## TundraGreen

conklinwh said:


> I'm sure that Longford has great suggestions. For me answer sort of whether you are history buff or more beach person. I'm certainly more into history. One trip that I haven't done and want to(you are much closer than I am) is Palenque and then take a trip down the river separating Guatemaula and Mexico where you can get at ruins not very accessible by land.


You are right to have that trip high on your todo list. Last year, I spent some time in Chiapas including the boat trip on the Usumacinta Rio from Frontera to Yaxchilán. It is a great trip. We stayed in some cabañas in Lacanja near Bonampak. I didn't go into the Bonampak ruins but did visit others in Chiapas. Yaxchilán struck me as the most impressive of the ruins I have seen. 

Then after the trip on the river, you should watch the movie, Sin Nombre, for another take on that border. The movie starts in Frontera but I think it is a different Frontera from the one near Yazchilán.


----------



## conklinwh

TundraGreen said:


> You are right to have that trip high on your todo list. Last year, I spent some time in Chiapas including the boat trip on the Usumacinta Rio from Frontera to Yaxchilán. It is a great trip. We stayed in some cabañas in Lacanja near Bonampak. I didn't go into the Bonampak ruins but did visit others in Chiapas. Yaxchilán struck me as the most impressive of the ruins I have seen.
> 
> Then after the trip on the river, you should watch the movie, Sin Nombre, for another take on that border. The movie starts in Frontera but I think it is a different Frontera from the one near Yazchilán.


Really appreciate the feedback. Chiapas a real push for us as some 11+hours drive to San Cristobal. We've been talking with friends that we travel with to sort of do a "loop" starting at San Cristobal, driving up to Palenque with stop in the natural area. After Palenque, take the boat tour, including Yaxchilan. Have seen a lot of old photos on this area as when we are in San Cristobal, we like to stay at Na Balom that was home to one of the explorers that went to Palenque.


----------



## djnah

I'm into history myself, but my wife is more of a beach person. I must say it will be nice to have a whole new country to explore within driving distance.


----------



## kathiw1

Hi Lorraine. :>) 

People have given some very sound advice and input for you here. Thought I'd chime in with a few thoughts. 

I've had a TEFL certificate for many years. It was always my dream to teach in Mexico. About 6 years ago, I was living temporarily in a town outside Guadalajara (another story) and decided to see if some of the Guadalajara language schools would be interested in hiring me. 

I don't have a university degree, so wasn't sure. I visited several schools and was very open with them. They were willing to hire me with just the TEFL. That's the good bit.

The not-so-good bit is that the pay IS low. A few suggestions...teaching takes a lot of energy -long hours, low pay. Try your best not to have to depend on it for all your income. If you are sharing living expenses, that will help.

To illustrate my point about the wages...one night, a washing machine repair man came to fix the machine at the house where I was staying. He was a lovely fellow, and we all had a good chat. 

After he left, my friends informed me that he is - in fact - the respected Principal of 
a large high school in Guadalajara. !! He moonlights as a repair man to earn a bit more money. And it's a fairly common story, it turns out.

On a happier note, teaching English IS specialized so your chance of getting something is very good. I guess after my long-winded post (sorry) the take away I'd like you to have is - go for it! As others have said - just make sure you have some savings to buy you time, and hopefully some to augment you for a good while. I am back in Canada right now working on doing just that!

Very best of luck to you! With some planning, I think you can - and will - have a wonderful life in Mexico!


----------



## mexine

*From SF to Tequisquiapan*

Cheers all! 
My wife and I recently furnished our new home in the mountains of central Mexico. I can't say "we moved" yet because we're still living in San Francisco likely for another couple of years. We'll vacation there in the interim. She was born and raised in Mexico City and I'm from Wisconsin. We met in the D.F. way back in 1976; came to the States; finished our education; moved to this wonderful city; and after careers as an elementary school teacher and an art appraiser are now looking forward to retirement down South.

We picked Tequisquiapan, Queretaro, ("Tequis" for short) because she knew it from her childhood as a tourist getaway from the big city. The first time I saw it I fell in love. The town has long been famous for its hot springs, though these have been largely dried up (!$&*%#+) through tapping of the aquifers by big U.S. companies like Kimberly-Clark and others in the larger, more industrial town of San Juan del Rio, 15 minutes away. Such a pity. Still, Tequis is a charming, clean, very safe, colonial-flavored town with real appeal. We bought land a few years ago and after working with a superb local architect, were able to build our dream house which we finished and then furnished this past summer. I would be happy to give a primer in the entire real estate-purchasing, building and moving process to anyone with specific questions - but that will be a post for the future.


----------



## TundraGreen

mexine said:


> Cheers all!
> My wife and I recently furnished our new home in the mountains of central Mexico. I can't say "we moved" yet because we're still living in San Francisco likely for another couple of years. We'll vacation there in the interim. She was born and raised in Mexico City and I'm from Wisconsin. We met in the D.F. way back in 1976; came to the States; finished our education; moved to this wonderful city; and after careers as an elementary school teacher and an art appraiser are now looking forward to retirement down South.
> 
> We picked Tequisquiapan, Queretaro, ("Tequis" for short) because she knew it from her childhood as a tourist getaway from the big city. The first time I saw it I fell in love. The town has long been famous for its hot springs, though these have been largely dried up (!$&*%#+) through tapping of the aquifers by big U.S. companies like Kimberly-Clark and others in the larger, more industrial town of San Juan del Rio, 15 minutes away. Such a pity. Still, Tequis is a charming, clean, very safe, colonial-flavored town with real appeal. We bought land a few years ago and after working with a superb local architect, were able to build our dream house which we finished and then furnished this past summer. I would be happy to give a primer in the entire real estate-purchasing, building and moving process to anyone with specific questions - but that will be a post for the future.


:welcome:


----------



## conklinwh

mexine said:


> Cheers all!
> My wife and I recently furnished our new home in the mountains of central Mexico. I can't say "we moved" yet because we're still living in San Francisco likely for another couple of years. We'll vacation there in the interim. She was born and raised in Mexico City and I'm from Wisconsin. We met in the D.F. way back in 1976; came to the States; finished our education; moved to this wonderful city; and after careers as an elementary school teacher and an art appraiser are now looking forward to retirement down South.
> 
> We picked Tequisquiapan, Queretaro, ("Tequis" for short) because she knew it from her childhood as a tourist getaway from the big city. The first time I saw it I fell in love. The town has long been famous for its hot springs, though these have been largely dried up (!$&*%#+) through tapping of the aquifers by big U.S. companies like Kimberly-Clark and others in the larger, more industrial town of San Juan del Rio, 15 minutes away. Such a pity. Still, Tequis is a charming, clean, very safe, colonial-flavored town with real appeal. We bought land a few years ago and after working with a superb local architect, were able to build our dream house which we finished and then furnished this past summer. I would be happy to give a primer in the entire real estate-purchasing, building and moving process to anyone with specific questions - but that will be a post for the future.


There was an OP a while back that was moving to Tequis and was looking for contacts so you might want to do a search. Best new news I guess for Tequis is location of the new QRO airport. We find Tequis interesting(we are about an hour plus away) but for the drive prefer Bernal.


----------



## mexine

conklinwh said:


> There was an OP a while back that was moving to Tequis and was looking for contacts so you might want to do a search. Best new news I guess for Tequis is location of the new QRO airport. We find Tequis interesting(we are about an hour plus away) but for the drive prefer Bernal.


Friend,
Bernal is definitely worth the visit but just too small for our taste. Most visitors to Mexico never get there but as the third largest granite monolith in the world (after the Rock of Gibraltar and Sugarloaf) is something to see. I figure you know this already, but part of my reason in posting is to promote the area where, in our case, one can buy land and build a house for about $50-100,000 less than what it might cost in San Miguel de Allende. Tequis has a population around 40,000 and as a tourist destination, enough good restaurants, sightseeing and cultural activities to usually suit our needs. Of course, Queretaro city is 30-40 minutes away and most everything we could want is there. And yes, you're right, the new international airport outside of the capitol is even closer to us. The problem is few U.S. airlines go there yet so the fares remain much higher than flying into Mexico City. We land there and then take an extremely comfortable, air-conditioned bus directly to Tequis. The three-hour trip costs around $16-17. 

I signed on for the first time just last night so I'll have to take a look around to figure out how to search for the previous thread. Thanks for the tip! By the way, where are you in Mexico?


----------



## conklinwh

mexine said:


> Friend,
> Bernal is definitely worth the visit but just too small for our taste. Most visitors to Mexico never get there but as the third largest granite monolith in the world (after the Rock of Gibraltar and Sugarloaf) is something to see. I figure you know this already, but part of my reason in posting is to promote the area where, in our case, one can buy land and build a house for about $50-100,000 less than what it might cost in San Miguel de Allende. Tequis has a population around 40,000 and as a tourist destination, enough good restaurants, sightseeing and cultural activities to usually suit our needs. Of course, Queretaro city is 30-40 minutes away and most everything we could want is there. And yes, you're right, the new international airport outside of the capitol is even closer to us. The problem is few U.S. airlines go there yet so the fares remain much higher than flying into Mexico City. We land there and then take an extremely comfortable, air-conditioned bus directly to Tequis. The three-hour trip costs around $16-17.
> 
> I signed on for the first time just last night so I'll have to take a look around to figure out how to search for the previous thread. Thanks for the tip! By the way, where are you in Mexico?


Couple things:
-Key in Tequisquiapan in search bar and you will find a lot of threads.

-We live in Mineral de Pozos which is about 45min north up Hwy 57 from QRO.
It is a town of only 4K people which is why I guess that I prefer visiting Bernal versus Tequis. 
So far we have been disappointed with the restaurants in Tequis accept for an Italian restaurant about a block off the main square. We think Bernal actually now has a few good restaurant choices but nothing like QRO which has many good places.
My thoughts on both Bernal and Tequis is as a visitor as we like where we live over either.
However, we do believe Pozos an acquired taste.


----------



## Guategringo

*Hola Friedns of the Forum*

Just a few words about myself. I arrived in Guatemlaa in 1991 and have been here for 18 of the past 21 years. Visited from Belize, feel in love with the people, returned to Miami and sold my home and car and moved to Guatemala in March of 1991. Opened a publishing business publishing in-room visitor guides for Guatemala. Eventually expanded into Belize, El Salvador, Hondruas, Costa Rica and Panama. Closed that in 2005 because of the economy. 

Arrived in '91 not knowing how to speak Spanish. Never took a lesson just learned from girlfriends, my employees and eventually my wife. 

Now I write for eight or ten online sites that cover Latin America. I also write for sportsbooks (online websites for gambling on sports) and a few news sites that cover Latin America. 

Wife and I plan to buy a home in Guanajuato in the near future and live between there and Guatemala City. Lived in Antigua, but too much English is spoken and often times it does not feel like you are living in a foreign country so I prefer to visit there. 

Once kids are in college (four years) we will live full time in Guanajuato. Have spent a great deal of time in Quintan Roo to the east and along the Pacific coast between Puerto Escondido and Acapulco to the west. Love the food, the people, the culture, traditions and customs of Mexico and Guatemala. Went last week to see them fly the huge kites in Santiago Sacatepequez in Guatemala on November 1. Something everyone should experience. Kites that are 75 to 100 feet in diamete!!!

Enough of boring everyone, look forward to hearing a bit about Guanajuato. Have visited at least 15 times, but living there is different from visiting. Anyone with an opinion of the place feel free to write me a note. 

Saludos, 
Guategringo


----------



## lucythecat

*Future Expat*

Hello, my name is Glenn and my wife and I are in search of a new country to call home. Currently residing in the US and will be retiring in 4 years to start this new adventure. Countries I have visited are Mexico, Nicaragua, China, Taiwan, Canada and Costa Rica. I'm a dedicated surfer so I'm looking for a coastal town in Latin America. Any commentary's with respect to relocating to good surf with inexpensive lodging would be appreciated. I'm mostly interested in Mexico pacific coast locales.
:amen:


----------



## dancnbear

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


My nombre is John OBryan, from Memphis, Tennessee. I have met a nice lady in Tuxtla Gutierrez. I plan on visiting in January 2013. I am retire fire fighter. and would like to retire in Mexico in five years. Would like info on setting up living and banking in Mexico and health care system.
Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen

dancnbear said:


> My nombre is John OBryan, from Memphis, Tennessee. I have met a nice lady in Tuxtla Gutierrez. I plan on visiting in January 2013. I am retire fire fighter. and would like to retire in Mexico in five years. Would like info on setting up living and banking in Mexico and health care system.
> Thanks


:welcome:
There is lots of that kind of information in past threads on the site. Feel free to browse. Then if you have specific questions, ask them.

Regards,


----------



## Merida Yucatan

*Progreso and Telchac Puerto*



Bruce and Russ said:


> We're looking into Progreso and Telchac Puerto on the outskirts of Merida, the capital city of the Yucatan (Mexico). Both places are known for their scuba diving and snorkeling. Next week -- 11/1 - 11/7 -- we're heading down there to look at a couple of properties we're considering for retirement ... and to open a b&b.
> 
> ~Bruce


If I may say, Progreso and area sound like a good choice, in my opinion. 
Progreso has all necessary services and usually at a reasonable price. There's 
good local public transit, and constant busing to Merida, for most of the day or evening. 
Progreso and the entire Yucatan state have little serious crime.


----------



## CheeseWiz

Amazing snorkeling in the cenotes down by Tulum and wonderful snorkeling at the bio reserve past Tulum.


----------



## CheeseWiz

Sayulita just north of Puerto Vallarta (45 min) hosted International Surfing Championships.


----------



## conklinwh

Guategringo, we think that Guanajuato is a great and pretty unique place. All the colored houses going up the mountains always reminds me of the border between France & Italy inland in Cote de Azur and Liguria.

Alan is pretty active this site, lives there and would be a good source of info.


----------



## Isla Verde

ptrichmondmike said:


> Thanks Joaquin...that is what I meant, of course. That's a relief. As much as I like Atitlan and Antigua, I don't want to live there!


I've never been to Guatemala though friends who've been there (and one who is living there at the moment) have told me how beautiful Lake Atitlan and Antigua are. Just out of curiosity, why wouldn't you want to live in either place?


----------



## ptrichmondmike

Isla Verde said:


> I've never been to Guatemala though friends who've been there (and one who is living there at the moment) have told me how beautiful Lake Atitlan and Antigua are. Just out of curiosity, why wouldn't you want to live in either place?


Atitlan, in particular, is breathtaking -- one of the most beautiful places on earth, but...

1. Frequency of serious earthquakes
2. Active volcanoes
3. Relatively limited food culture, bland compared to Mexico
4. Poorly developed infrastructure
5. Worse poverty than Mexico
6. More social injustice than Mexico
7. More crime (non-cartel) than Mexico, although the cartels are there too.

I haven't been to Guatemala in more than 20 years, so perhaps some of these things have improved.


----------



## Guategringo

I would love to get as much information as I can on Guanajuato. I love the people there, the architecture, cultural, vibrant lifestyle and the university. Whose brain can I pick
Thanks


----------



## Thomas Lloyd

*Hello!*

Hi everyone!

Little intrudtcion about myself! I´m originally from indiana, went to Purdue university and have been living in Mexico the last 18 years, 10 years in Mexico City and 8 in paradise a.k.a. Playa del Carmen. Is a wonderful place and if you guys neeed information or tips about coming down here or any other place in the Yucatan, I´ll be more than happy to help you out!


----------



## Guategringo

Welcome aboard. I just joined the site myself. I have been in Guatemala for 18 of the last 21 years with three years traveling and working throughout Central America. I love Mexico and hope to relocate there within the next 12 months. My wife and I are planning on buying a home in Guanajuato that we will either live in or rent as she also loves Merida. Since you know the Yucatan so much what do you think of Merida? I love colonial cities and have been to Merida about six times, but visiting is different from living. Let me know what our thoughts are.
Saludos


----------



## vantexan

ptrichmondmike said:


> Atitlan, in particular, is breathtaking -- one of the most beautiful places on earth, but...
> 
> 1. Frequency of serious earthquakes
> 2. Active volcanoes
> 3. Relatively limited food culture, bland compared to Mexico
> 4. Poorly developed infrastructure
> 5. Worse poverty than Mexico
> 6. More social injustice than Mexico
> 7. More crime (non-cartel) than Mexico, although the cartels are there too.
> 
> I haven't been to Guatemala in more than 20 years, so perhaps some of these things have improved.


Antigua has more going on than any similar Mexican city it's size. World class restaurants with many cuisines available. Year-round spring like climate with fantastic volcano views. Buried utilities and regular garbage pickup. Good shopping and medical care. Substantial expat population. The most beautiful colonial city in Central America by far. Guatemala City has huge malls, excellent hospitals, international airport, modern movie multi-plexes. They've got their problems but it has developed quite a bit since the end of the civil war.


----------



## CheeseWiz

I think it's really hard to find one perfect place. The summers in Merida are super hot and humid, the mosquitoes drove me insane.


----------



## adamathefrog

CheeseWiz said:


> I think it's really hard to find one perfect place. The summers in Merida are super hot and humid, the mosquitoes drove me insane.


Summer is hot, but he's currently living in Guatemala, so I assume he's accustomed 

Merida has most of what you might want, and is missing the crime rate of most of latin america.


----------



## Isla Verde

adamathefrog said:


> Summer is hot, but he's currently living in Guatemala, so I assume he's accustomed
> 
> Merida has most of what you might want, and is missing the crime rate of most of latin america.


The climate of the mountainous areas of Guatemala has nothing in common with the heat and humidity of Mérida.


----------



## adamathefrog

Isla Verde said:


> The climate of the mountainous areas of Guatemala has nothing in common with the heat and humidity of Mérida.


Well that'd be me making the crazy assumption that slightly closer to the equator means slightly warmer.

Also, I know nothing about Guatemala :$


----------



## Isla Verde

adamathefrog said:


> Well that'd be me making the crazy assumption that slightly closer to the equator means slightly warmer.
> 
> Also, I know nothing about Guatemala :$


It's not just Guatemala. In this part of the world, climate has much more to do with altitude than with latitude. The higher up you go, the cooler the climate; the closer you are here to sea level, the hotter and more humid it gets.


----------



## CheeseWiz

Isla Verde said:


> It's not just Guatemala. In this part of the world, climate has much more to do with altitude than with latitude. The higher up you go, the cooler the climate; the closer you are here to sea level, the hotter and more humid it gets.



Ideally you would spend the winter at the beach and the summer in the mountains.


----------



## Isla Verde

CheeseWiz said:


> Ideally you would spend the winter at the beach and the summer in the mountains.


If one could afford to maintain two residences. Not all of us are so affluent!


----------



## Longford

CheeseWiz said:


> I think it's really hard to find one perfect place.


Yes, the "perfect place" is ... elusive. A life-long search ... for many people. 
At some point, to preserve sanity ... we have to take the risk of making a choice, settle down and make a life in a new place (speaking of expats moving abroad). The choice becomes a bit more difficult when the purchase of real estate is involved. For people who rent ... they can pack-up and move-on to someplace else, if they find they really don't like their first or second choices, etc. And over time, preferences change as we change through experience, deteriorating health, etc.


----------



## Thomas Lloyd

*Yucatan*



Guategringo said:


> Welcome aboard. I just joined the site myself. I have been in Guatemala for 18 of the last 21 years with three years traveling and working throughout Central America. I love Mexico and hope to relocate there within the next 12 months. My wife and I are planning on buying a home in Guanajuato that we will either live in or rent as she also loves Merida. Since you know the Yucatan so much what do you think of Merida? I love colonial cities and have been to Merida about six times, but visiting is different from living. Let me know what our thoughts are.
> Saludos


Hello! Guatemala sounds exciting! I haven´t been there myself, maybe I could organize a trip there with my wife and kids!

Both Guanajuato and Merida are great cities, everyday they welcome more and more expats; actually we do have bussines in Merida and Progreso, which is kind of "The Hamptons" for Merida and its a lovely place too. Just let me know whatever you need and I will be glad to give you any tips or advice!

Saludos!


----------



## Longford

Thomas Lloyd said:


> ... actually we do have bussines in Merida and Progreso, which is kind of "The Hamptons" for Merida ...


I don't think I've ever read/heard someone describe Progreso quite that way. I think "The Hamptions" (Long Island, NY) might take offense! 

I'm a fan of Merida, and have enjoyed visits to Progreso. Lucky you!

:welcome:


----------



## Thomas Lloyd

Oh no, not at all! The Merida "society" and that means, the upper class have their beach houses in Progreso, that´s where the coincidences end! We went to merida and Progreso a month ago, and there´s a lot going on there! We are trying to fix our schedules to go back before the year ends, and can´t wait to visit the Mayan Culture museum that just opened!


----------



## adamathefrog

Thomas Lloyd said:


> Oh no, not at all! The Merida "society" and that means, the upper class have their beach houses in Progreso, that´s where the coincidences end! We went to merida and Progreso a month ago, and there´s a lot going on there! We are trying to fix our schedules to go back before the year ends, and can´t wait to visit the Mayan Culture museum that just opened!


"Maya Culture"

"Mayan" is *only* ever to be used in English in relation the language. The people, the culture and the civilization are all Maya in English. Some consider the use of "Mayan" to be derogatory.

(Everything is just "Maya" in Spanish and Mayan itself)

But don't worry, even the locals themselves make that mistake when writing English signs.


----------



## Thomas Lloyd

adamathefrog said:


> "Maya Culture"
> 
> "Mayan" is *only* ever to be used in English in relation the language. The people, the culture and the civilization are all Maya in English. Some consider the use of "Mayan" to be derogatory.
> 
> (Everything is just "Maya" in Spanish and Mayan itself)
> 
> But don't worry, even the locals themselves make that mistake when writing English signs.


Thanks for the grammar tip! I´ll definetly be more careful about writing it next time!


----------



## Guategringo

ptrichmondmike said:


> Atitlan, in particular, is breathtaking -- one of the most beautiful places on earth, but...
> 
> 1. Frequency of serious earthquakes
> 2. Active volcanoes
> 3. Relatively limited food culture, bland compared to Mexico
> 4. Poorly developed infrastructure
> 5. Worse poverty than Mexico
> 6. More social injustice than Mexico
> 7. More crime (non-cartel) than Mexico, although the cartels are there too.
> 
> I haven't been to Guatemala in more than 20 years, so perhaps some of these things have improved.


1. serious earthquake hit guatemala last week but just near san marcos. we have had over 100 aftershocks since then, but have not felt many.
2. active volcanoes are around but none anywhere close to Lake Atitlan.
3. There are many, many choices of food in and around Panajachel the biggest town on the lake.
4. infrastructure is poor overall but I can drive from Guatemala City to Pana in two hours and on good roads.
5. If you cannot get by the poverty anywhere, then you will not enjoy it. Always remember you cannot be the savoir to all, but help out where you can. I hand out blankets in January to homeless in Guatemala City.
6. Social injustice is everywhere in the world. Why would it effect an expat? You cannot change a society that is not yours to change.
7. I have lived in Guate for 18 years and have never felt unsafe. Having said that there is crime and you must be careful but in Antigua and Panajachel there is little crime compared to the rest of the country.


----------



## Guategringo

Isla Verde said:


> I've never been to Guatemala though friends who've been there (and one who is living there at the moment) have told me how beautiful Lake Atitlan and Antigua are. Just out of curiosity, why wouldn't you want to live in either place?


I lived in Antigua about 15 years ago for a year. I returned for the following reasons to Guatemala City.
1. Wife got pregnant and wanted to live closer to her mother. 
2. There were too many expats for me. Don't get me wrong I like people from my own country, but I move here for a reason.
3. I have an office in Guatemala City and traveling daily M-F was too much to go up over the mountain and back down again and then do it all over again in the afternoon.

However, if we stay in Guatemala and that is up in the air, then we will most likely move to Antigua or a small town around the area. I also love San Lucas for the weather and not to many expats. 

Lake Atitlan is not my cup of tea. Not very developed in the biggest town (panajachel) and lacks in certain conveniences. Also, in the rainy season the road gets blocked often from landslides on the way down to the lake.


----------



## CheeseWiz

I have found Home Exchanges to be awesome for opportunities to stay free. The rents in GTO are also super cheap, a whole house for $50 that you can split 4 ways is pretty reasonable, but then we also camp in GTO for even less than that.


----------



## Isla Verde

Guategringo said:


> I lived in Antigua about 15 years ago for a year. I returned for the following reasons to Guatemala City.
> 1. Wife got pregnant and wanted to live closer to her mother.
> 2. There were too many expats for me. Don't get me wrong I like people from my own country, but I move here for a reason.
> 3. I have an office in Guatemala City and traveling daily M-F was too much to go up over the mountain and back down again and then do it all over again in the afternoon.
> 
> However, if we stay in Guatemala and that is up in the air, then we will most likely move to Antigua or a small town around the area. I also love San Lucas for the weather and not to many expats.
> 
> Lake Atitlan is not my cup of tea. Not very developed in the biggest town (panajachel) and lacks in certain conveniences. Also, in the rainy season the road gets blocked often from landslides on the way down to the lake.


Thanks for your feedback, which I'm sure will be useful for anyone contemplating a move to Guatemala.


----------



## Benlucasgarcia

*Introducing Ben Lucas Garcia*

Hello, 

My name is Benjamin Lucas Garcia. I am from the U.S., Oregon to be exact, and after I graduated from Portland State University this last summer (M.A. Education) I left on a road trip with my friend Leif. Our plan was to eventually drive all the way to Patagonia and we made it through Baja and to Aguascalientes when my friend had to return to the U.S. for emergency purposes. Anyhow, Aguascalientes is where my father was born, and where he has a house, so I stayed and got a job at a local university teaching remedial English. I have been here for almost two months, and I am just starting to feel a little homesick, thus here I am at the Expat Forum introducing myself and trying comfort my wayward spirit. I do have some family here that are wonderful, and caring, but I thought I would try to connect with the expat community here for some added comfort. I have enjoyed many of your stories and it makes me feel good that some of you ended up in Mexico in a similar random fashion. Thanks for the open ear.

Gratefully,

Ben L Garcia


----------



## Benlucasgarcia

Hello,

Thank you for starting this forum and I enjoyed reading your short bio. I have a friend who lives in Zapopan, and go to GDL a few times a year, it is a beautyful city. His family lives near the centro and I walk through there with him all the time. I like to introduced myself to all the fellow expats I meet on the street to have a short chat, maybe some day we will cross paths.

Gratefully,

Benjamin Lucas Garcia


----------



## Dharma1955

As a way of introduction:

I will repeat the message I posted in a new thread looking for information to move to Mexico to start a new life now that my husband has decided he wants to move on without me after 34 years of marriage. I have no children and only a couple surviving siblings so there is not really much to hold me in Alberta, Canada. Most of my circle of friends are tied to my husband and he is not planning to leave this area or quit any of our social activities. I am quite active and healthy, I hike in the mountains every weekend. I play the mandolin and play at jams frequently as a hobby, so a musically rich area with many amateur players would ideal. I am looking to live in an area where I can purchase locally grown healthy food, vegetables, chicken, seafood, beef. I have not travelled to Mexico before, but have spoken to a few Canadians who have purchased property in various areas and feel it is a great place to live as retirees.



I am a 57 y.o. soon to be divorced woman who is looking to move to a totally new place and start a new life. I have been working as an accountant,( contracting out to a public accountant doing corporate year ends in Alberta) until recently, when my messed up life totally overwhelmed me. 

I have done a bit of research on moving to Mexico, but not enough to know if it is even feasible or whether I would qualify for a visa, whether I could find work, where to move to create a new home for myself where I could live reasonably inexpensively. I will receive some cash and assets in the divorce settlement, but not nearly enough to retire on, at least in Canada. I currently do not know how to speak Spanish.

So my questions are: 

is it possible for a Canadian to find work in Mexico?

what areas are recommended to purchase a small home, live inexpensively and safely, perhaps near other ex-pats but not in touristy areas.

Any suggestions as to how I might go about doing this would be greatly appreciated.

Does anyone have any contact information for places in Mexico where I might get further information?

thank you.


----------



## CheeseWiz

I am also a 57 yr old woman and I was single for many years. I have traveled all over Mexico beginning when I was 8 yrs old with my Mother. You make several points that I think are important: #1 You have never been to Mexico, please take time to visit several locations before making a decision. #2 You don't speak Spanish which means you need to be in a community with sufficient expats not not feel isolated and depressed. #3 You have a background in accounting and you need to find work. #4 You are from Alberta, heat & humidity might be an issue. I suggest reading a book called Mid Life Mavericks written by a woman our age who moved to Lake Chapala and interviewed dozens of other mid aged ex pat woman. I suggest spending time Lakeside in Ajjic and Chapala, San Miguel & Guanajuato in the Mountains and Puerto Vallarta on the coast (ranked #1 Retirement Comunity by AARP and International Living. There is a very busy American CPA in PV who may be ale to give you some work. I also highly suggest you rent to buy for a couple of years to make sure the shoe fits, getting in is easier than getting out and there are plenty of good, reasonable rentals in all of the towns I listed.
Good Luck and Welcome!


----------



## surfrider

Dharma1955 said:


> As a way of introduction:
> 
> I will repeat the message I posted in a new thread looking for information to move to Mexico to start a new life now that my husband has decided he wants to move on without me after 34 years of marriage. I have no children and only a couple surviving siblings so there is not really much to hold me in Alberta, Canada. Most of my circle of friends are tied to my husband and he is not planning to leave this area or quit any of our social activities. I am quite active and healthy, I hike in the mountains every weekend. I play the mandolin and play at jams frequently as a hobby, so a musically rich area with many amateur players would ideal. I am looking to live in an area where I can purchase locally grown healthy food, vegetables, chicken, seafood, beef. I have not travelled to Mexico before, but have spoken to a few Canadians who have purchased property in various areas and feel it is a great place to live as retirees.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 57 y.o. soon to be divorced woman who is looking to move to a totally new place and start a new life. I have been working as an accountant,( contracting out to a public accountant doing corporate year ends in Alberta) until recently, when my messed up life totally overwhelmed me.
> 
> I have done a bit of research on moving to Mexico, but not enough to know if it is even feasible or whether I would qualify for a visa, whether I could find work, where to move to create a new home for myself where I could live reasonably inexpensively. I will receive some cash and assets in the divorce settlement, but not nearly enough to retire on, at least in Canada. I currently do not know how to speak Spanish.
> 
> So my questions are:
> 
> is it possible for a Canadian to find work in Mexico?
> 
> what areas are recommended to purchase a small home, live inexpensively and safely, perhaps near other ex-pats but not in touristy areas.
> 
> Any suggestions as to how I might go about doing this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Does anyone have any contact information for places in Mexico where I might get further information?
> 
> thank you.


My strong suggestion is first you learn Spanish before you come - at least conversational Spanish. Or come here to visit and live in a Spanish speaking school that teaches the culture as well as the lang. then you get to experience the location (weather etc) in Mexico and learn all at the same time. I did not do either and I have financially paid for not being able to talk to people about rentals with Spanish speaking landlords about terms of rent and price etc. Also when purchasing a car I could have had more options available if I knew the lang. 
Second, take six month and learn about the different area's. The climate, the real estate, the activities. Use this forum to help you with that by asking question about areas. Study the area outside of the forum about the history etc. Get a feel for the background of the location.
Keep track of what information pertaining to what location you have found and then start making a "good things vs bad things" list and start your elimination process. Cost of living in different locations is always open to different people's way of life and style of living. Take the figures lightly and safely add to them just to pad them and make you more comfortable. As an example I pay 311.00 USD a month rent - but where do I live and what does the place look like? Does the wind blow through the doors and windows? Is the place bug ridden - does more than two electrical outlets in the house work? Things like that make a difference and just knowing what I pay in rent does not really tell you if that is the type of place you would want to live in. 
I hope this helps and I wish you good things for your new adventure in your life. You will find that every state in Mexico is completely unique and the people are different in the different areas. I will tell you this about moving to Mexico - I have not been so alive and so healthy for years and years.


----------



## Dharma1955

*thanks to all who replied*

Hi
Thanks so much for all your replies and useful information. On a a sort of related but unrelated note, did anyone investigate moving to Costa Rica in comparison to Mexico when you were doing your research. Someone suggested I consider both of them as options.


----------



## CheeseWiz

Yes, I sure did. Much further to drive if jet fuel becomes to expensive and I still have relatives to visit in the US. Have you ever heard of great Costa Rican food, music, art, culture..... You get my point. It was pretty bland compared to Mexico, more expensive, built up and more Americans.


----------



## surfrider

to answer your questions directly
of course you can find work here.
sm. home inexpensive - what does that mean? 900 sq foot home or 2,500 sq foot home. area I suggest is San Cristobal de las Casas, Chiapas, Mexico out of town and up in the hills = contact a real estate agent in the area off the web. C21 is located there.


----------



## Dharma1955

surfrider said:


> to answer your questions directly
> of course you can find work here.
> sm. home inexpensive - what does that mean? 900 sq foot home or 2,500 sq foot home. area I suggest is San Cristobal de las Casas, Chiapas, Mexico out of town and up in the hills = contact a real estate agent in the area off the web. C21 is located there.


Sorry, I'm not sure what C21 means? 

I am happy to hear that I might find work in Mexico. I was starting to be discouraged about that based on some of the info I have seen here and on my searches of the web.

And yes, also not sure of size of home. For sure I would like to come and spend some time in Mexico checking out a few different areas before buying, before deciding what size home. I will check some real estate listings. I will add San Cristobal de las Casas to my list. thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen

Dharma1955 said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure what C21 means?
> 
> I am happy to hear that I might find work in Mexico. I was starting to be discouraged about that based on some of the info I have seen here and on my searches of the web.
> 
> And yes, also not sure of size of home. For sure I would like to come and spend some time in Mexico checking out a few different areas before buying, before deciding what size home. I will check some real estate listings. I will add San Cristobal de las Casas to my list. thanks.


I think by C21, he means Century 21, the real estate company.


----------



## surfrider

Yes it does mean Century 21 sorry about that but having been a Realtor for 20 years the abv. is like cemented in my brain.


----------



## CheeseWiz

surfrider said:


> My strong suggestion is first you learn Spanish before you come - at least conversational Spanish. Or come here to visit and live in a Spanish speaking school that teaches the culture as well as the lang. then you get to experience the location (weather etc) in Mexico and learn all at the same time. I did not do either and I have financially paid for not being able to talk to people about rentals with Spanish speaking landlords about terms of rent and price etc. Also when purchasing a car I could have had more options available if I knew the lang.
> Second, take six month and learn about the different area's. The climate, the real estate, the activities. Use this forum to help you with that by asking question about areas. Study the area outside of the forum about the history etc. Get a feel for the background of the location.
> Keep track of what information pertaining to what location you have found and then start making a "good things vs bad things" list and start your elimination process. Cost of living in different locations is always open to different people's way of life and style of living. Take the figures lightly and safely add to them just to pad them and make you more comfortable. As an example I pay 311.00 USD a month rent - but where do I live and what does the place look like? Does the wind blow through the doors and windows? Is the place bug ridden - does more than two electrical outlets in the house work? Things like that make a difference and just knowing what I pay in rent does not really tell you if that is the type of place you would want to live in.
> I hope this helps and I wish you good things for your new adventure in your life. You will find that every state in Mexico is completely unique and the people are different in the different areas. I will tell you this about moving to Mexico - I have not been so alive and so healthy for years and years.



I respectfully disagree with Surfrider on this. If I had waited until I spoke Spanish to come I would still be in the US. I have been studying Spanish for over 40 years and I still struggle, not all of us are adept at learning a foreign language. I have hired translators over the years to assist me in negotiating, in addition to the language, they also better understand the culture and body language in the heat of the deal making. I was never good with getting bargains even in the US in English. I think coming to Mexico and immediately signing up for classes is much better. You meet and make friends quickly and have a chance to practice what you are learning right away. Your teacher may also be the one to help find a place to rent and most schools have boards with rental or sale postings. I do think it's important to visit half a dozen places for a week or so before moving Dow and then rent don't buy.


----------



## Isla Verde

CheeseWiz said:


> I respectfully disagree with Surfrider on this. If I had waited until I spoke Spanish to come I would still be in the US. I have been studying Spanish for over 40 years and I still struggle, not all of us are adept at learning a foreign language. I have hired translators over the years to assist me in negotiating, in addition to the language, they also better understand the culture and body language in the heat of the deal making. I was never good with getting bargains even in the US in English. I think coming to Mexico and immediately signing up for classes is much better. You meet and make friends quickly and have a chance to practice what you are learning right away. Your teacher may also be the one to help find a place to rent and most schools have boards with rental or sale postings. I do think it's important to visit half a dozen places for a week or so before moving Dow and then rent don't buy.


Speaking as a professional language teacher (I teach English now but have taught Spanish in the past), I think a combination of Surfrider's and CheeseWiz's advice would be a good way to go. It would help to begin studying Spanish before coming to Mexico since this would make the transition to living in a Spanish-speaking world easier. Once here and somewhat settled, taking Spanish classes either at a school where the classes are small or finding a private teacher with good qualifications would be a top priority. Of course, once you have some of the basics down, the place you'll be truly learning to speak the language is in the "real world", as my students like to put it.


----------



## tmcgrath

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hi, Tim McGrath from Rochester NY. I am planning to retire in 2 yrs to Puerto Vallarta and use sites like this for my own education. I have been in the computer industry for 40yrs and my novia, works for Xerox, lives in Rochester and grew up in Mexico City and Aguascalientes. We travel now to Mexico every other year for family Christmas. This year we are at her brothers effeciency apartment building in the romantic zone, Puerto Vallarta. I have visited Acapulco, Mexico City, Mazatlan, Mismaloya, Aguascalientes, Puerto Vallarta, Sayulita and Zacatecas. I am a Rotarian and have met Rotary members from Vera Cruz state, Puerto Vallarta and Aguascalientes.


----------



## TundraGreen

tmcgrath said:


> Hi, Tim McGrath from Rochester NY. I am planning to retire in 2 yrs to Puerto Vallarta and use sites like this for my own education. I have been in the computer industry for 40yrs and my novia, works for Xerox, lives in Rochester and grew up in Mexico City and Aguascalientes. We travel now to Mexico every other year for family Christmas. This year we are at her brothers effeciency apartment building in the romantic zone, Puerto Vallarta. I have visited Acapulco, Mexico City, Mazatlan, Mismaloya, Aguascalientes, Puerto Vallarta, Sayulita and Zacatecas. I am a Rotarian and have met Rotary members from Vera Cruz state, Puerto Vallarta and Aguascalientes.


:welcome:


----------



## CheeseWiz

Hi Tom,
I was a 25 year Rotarian in NH, you will find many clubs in PV. We live in a small village called Mayto 2 hours south of you as you go through El Tuito. PV is the city we use for all of our bus., supplies, etc. Welcome and congrats on your pending re~stylement.


----------



## tmcgrath

CheeseWiz said:


> Hi Tom,
> I was a 25 year Rotarian in NH, you will find many clubs in PV. We live in a small village called Mayto 2 hours south of you as you go through El Tuito. PV is the city we use for all of our bus., supplies, etc. Welcome and congrats on your pending re~stylement.


Thanks for the welcome Cheesewhiz. I have only been as far south as Boca Rio Tomatlan by Mismaloya. We will be in Puerto Vallarta for 2 weeks over Christmas and may be able to do a day trip, I would like to see more this trip and have already planned a ride up to Punta Mita. I trust everything is safe down your way..


----------



## CheeseWiz

Very safe, we live in a friendly village of 200 people. We are closer than Boca de Tomatlan. Ask around or check a map for Tehua Mixtle and Mayto, you are welcome to come for a ranch tour if you like www.rnachosolymar.com.
Enjoy the time with your family.


----------



## Infidel_jack

*Hello*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


I am currently living in Manizales, Colombia 2000 meters. coffee triangle. I am moving to Puebla, MX a place \I have never been before.
I have travelled extensively in Mexico before and lived a few months in Coatzacoalcos. Veracruz. My ex wife is from Piedras Negras, Coahuila. My Spanish is funcional, but I am working on improving it.
I am 66 an living on a small pension. I refused medicare because my income is to small to retire in the US and medicare is worse than useless anyway because I do not believe in the type of medecine practiced and approved by medicare.
I have found in Mexico and Colombia that private medical care is affordable out of pocket. I refuse to buy any insurance. 
Of course the printing of fiat money and the rising debt in the US concerns me because I deppend on it's value against the local currency.
I love Manizales but I can't get corn tortilas and jalepeños and that is just not acceptable. I am also a fan of Ranchero music and Puebla has a great station for the classics, Pedro Infante, Jorge Negrete, Luis Aguilar, Javier Solis, Vicente Fernandez, Juan Gabriel, Antonio Aguilar and others. XEPUE 1210 AM La Mexicana Radio.
Well time to go to the store.


----------



## Isla Verde

Infidel_jack said:


> I am currently living in Manizales, Colombia 2000 meters. coffee triangle. I am moving to Puebla, MX a place \I have never been before.
> I have travelled extensively in Mexico before and lived a few months in Coatzacoalcos. Veracruz. My ex wife is from Piedras Negras, Coahuila. My Spanish is funcional, but I am working on improving it.


Puebla is a very nice city and not too far from the DF if you get a hankering for some big city culture and excitement. If you've never been to Puebla, what made you choose it as your next home? Just curious....


----------



## tmcgrath

Thanks for getting back and we will try to keep in touch.........


----------



## GreatAuk

New to the forum, but not a new expat. I've been living in Xalapa, Veracruz for almost four years now. I live here with my husband (a Mexican national) and our two year old son. I'm hoping to connect with other nearby expats. So far I've had a terrible time finding anyone nearby. So here's hoping.


----------



## TundraGreen

GreatAuk said:


> New to the forum, but not a new expat. I've been living in Xalapa, Veracruz for almost four years now. I live here with my husband (a Mexican national) and our two year old son. I'm hoping to connect with other nearby expats. So far I've had a terrible time finding anyone nearby. So here's hoping.


:welcome:


----------



## Infidel_jack

Isla Verde said:


> Puebla is a very nice city and not too far from the DF if you get a hankering for some big city culture and excitement. If you've never been to Puebla, what made you choose it as your next home? Just curious....


Isla Verde,
I was looking for altitude similar to Manizales. Much of Mexico is either desert of hot bug infested areas like the Gulf Coast. Also I had heard in the past many people comment that Puebla was their favorite place. Also it is acessible to the DF and lower cost airfares. 
I will be renting a room until I get aclimated, so If I change my minnd, no problem. I already have my Visa Temporada which is good til August.
The place I live now is tropical mountain in the coffee region of Colombia. I like the vertical nature of the city but it appears Puebla is a valley so I w9ill have to devise another form of exercise to stay in shape.
I understand I will be near a University Medical center and although I don not use doctors, I am losing my vision ... maybe cataracts and I will be looking for an Opthalmic.


----------



## Isla Verde

Infidel_jack said:


> Isla Verde,
> I was looking for altitude similar to Manizales. Much of Mexico is either desert of hot bug infested areas like the Gulf Coast.


You certainly have negatively-skewed view of what Mexico is like!


----------



## Infidel_jack

I like the desert and the Coast, but if I can live in a place where I don't need climate controls and the additional expense that entails, why not?
Along the Gulf Coast thaere are lots of mosquitoes and with the spread of things like Dengue Fever, they are a practical concern.


----------



## Isla Verde

Infidel_jack said:


> I like the desert and the Coast, but if I can live in a place where I don't need climate controls and the additional expense that entails, why not?
> Along the Gulf Coast thaere are lots of mosquitoes and with the spread of things like Dengue Fever, they are a practical concern.


There are huge swaths of Mexico that are neither desert nor bug-infested coastal areas, which is where most of us live. Why the need for you to make exaggerated, negative comments about Mexico?


----------



## Infidel_jack

You live in Ciudad de Mexico, right? I know it and have been there many times. It is not a desert or a coastal area and neither is Puebla. However, Sonora, Coahuila, Tamaulipas, Nuevo Leon, Morellia, Guanajuato, the Baja's, Chihuahua, and Jalisco are largley desert. The Gulf coastal region is hot and humid with lots of bugs. 
I have only been to Acapulco on the Pacific Coast.
I am just making an observation, nothing to get upset about.
I still love the culture of Mexico.


----------



## Guategringo

GreatAuk said:


> New to the forum, but not a new expat. I've been living in Xalapa, Veracruz for almost four years now. I live here with my husband (a Mexican national) and our two year old son. I'm hoping to connect with other nearby expats. So far I've had a terrible time finding anyone nearby. So here's hoping.


I am an expat living in Guatemala (20 years) and my wife and I are thinking of moving to Xalapa with our two children (11, 14). My wife is Guatemalan, speaks English. Let's stay in touch, we will be there in late January to make out final decision.


----------



## CheeseWiz

Check out some of the online weather channels, for instance San Miguel ranges between 40f-70f year round. Puerto Vallarta is 60f-80f. You can also research rainfall and humidity. I live in an area where we don't control the indoor climate. Mexico has an amazing diversity of both topography and climate, something for everyone.


----------



## Infidel_jack

CheeseWiz said:


> Check out some of the online weather channels, for instance San Miguel ranges between 40f-70f year round. Puerto Vallarta is 60f-80f. You can also research rainfall and humidity. I live in an area where we don't control the indoor climate. Mexico has an amazing diversity of both topography and climate, something for everyone.


I agree.


----------



## Isla Verde

Infidel_jack said:


> You live in Ciudad de Mexico, right? I know it and have been there many times. It is not a desert or a coastal area and neither is Puebla. However, Sonora, Coahuila, Tamaulipas, Nuevo Leon, Morellia, Guanajuato, the Baja's, Chihuahua, and Jalisco are largley desert. The Gulf coastal region is hot and humid with lots of bugs.
> I have only been to Acapulco on the Pacific Coast.
> I am just making an observation, nothing to get upset about.
> I still love the culture of Mexico.


You did say this in an earlier post:


> Much of Mexico is either desert of hot bug infested areas like the Gulf Coast.


. I think it's obvious why I took exception to this description of Mexico. Anyway, it's all water under the bridge since it seems that you're moving back to Colombia anyway.


----------



## CheeseWiz

SMA is located in Guanajuato state and is not dessert or buggy. Never thought of Guanjuato city that way either.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Isla Verde said:


> You did say this in an earlier post: . I think it's obvious why I took exception to this description of Mexico. Anyway, it's all water under the bridge since it seems that you're moving back to Colombia anyway.


I am going to try to figure a way to stay in Mexico. If not, I will look for another place to live and Colombia is on the list. I may just get a job in Brownsvile or McAllen and commute to Matamoros (love that name) or Reynosa.


----------



## conklinwh

CheeseWiz said:


> SMA is located in Guanajuato state and is not dessert or buggy. Never thought of Guanjuato city that way either.


Technically the area of the bajio, including SMA, is mostly high desert. It also is a major bread basket of Mexico.
One of the environmental issues with SMA as with most of the bajio is water and the potential impact of increased population.
We think that the mixture of cacti with native trees and how they change from dry to rainy seasons is one of great natural beauty.


----------



## TundraGreen

conklinwh said:


> Technically the area of the bajio, including SMA, is mostly high desert. It also is a major bread basket of Mexico.
> One of the environmental issues with SMA as with most of the bajio is water and the potential impact of increased population.
> We think that the mixture of cacti with native trees and how they change from dry to rainy seasons is one of great natural beauty.


Ditto for Jalisco. The definition of desert is whether the evaporation is greater or less than the rainfall. Under this definition, Jalisco is a desert since average annual rainfall of around 130 cm is less than evaporation. However, it varies quite a bit from the coast to Altos de Jalisco. And nowhere is it as dry as places I traditionally think of as desert, like Sonora or Mojave in California.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Some people have asked me about Manizales in Colombia. I have uploaded a few pictures.


----------



## Char1

*Hey!*

Hi guys! 

I'm a 28 yrs old guy from the Netherlands and I'm planning to move to mexico soon. I few years ago I've studied in Mexico for a year and fell in love with the country. Now that I graduated a while ago, I would like to return to find a job in either Mex D.F. or Guadajara. I have two bachelors degrees, one in industrial management and one in Philosophy. The level of my Spanish is high/advanced. 

Does anyone have tips of where I can start looking for a job? 

Hope to meet more young adventurers here!


----------



## TundraGreen

Char1 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm a 28 yrs old guy from the Netherlands and I'm planning to move to mexico soon. I few years ago I've studied in Mexico for a year and fell in love with the country. Now that I graduated a while ago, I would like to return to find a job in either Mex D.F. or Guadajara. I have two bachelors degrees, one in industrial management and one in Philosophy. The level of my Spanish is high/advanced.
> 
> Does anyone have tips of where I can start looking for a job?
> 
> Hope to meet more young adventurers here!


:welcome:

Finding work in Mexico can be a challenge. You might have more success in finding a job with a European or US company that has staff in Mexico. With your Spanish ability, you would be an attractive candidate.


----------



## quarfelburg

Hi everyone!

I'm a 28 year old guy living in Valle de Bravo, Mexico. I've been living here with my wife and 2 kids (ages 8 and 6) for a year and a half now. I make my living through passive online income and thus have A LOT of free time which I've been filling mainly with sports (soccer and frontenis). I'm keen to meet other expats as Valle is a small town and I am starting to get restless!

Hayden


----------



## TundraGreen

quarfelburg said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm a 28 year old guy living in Valle de Bravo, Mexico. I've been living here with my wife and 2 kids (ages 8 and 6) for a year and a half now. I make my living through passive online income and thus have A LOT of free time which I've been filling mainly with sports (soccer and frontenis). I'm keen to meet other expats as Valle is a small town and I am starting to get restless!
> 
> Hayden


:welcome:


----------



## Char1

Thanks for the tip Will!


----------



## conklinwh

quarfelburg said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm a 28 year old guy living in Valle de Bravo, Mexico. I've been living here with my wife and 2 kids (ages 8 and 6) for a year and a half now. I make my living through passive online income and thus have A LOT of free time which I've been filling mainly with sports (soccer and frontenis). I'm keen to meet other expats as Valle is a small town and I am starting to get restless!
> 
> Hayden


Hayden, not sure if you saw other thread where there was a question about moving to Valle de Bravo. Sounds like you could be a great resource.
I'v heard very good things but no personal experience.


----------



## taniagr

Hello my name is Tania (Tonya), age 35, and my goal is to move to Cabo San Lucas during May sometime. I have been saving like a mad woman (while praying I will have saved enough). The plan is to save enough to live there for a year without having to work. If I find a job great, if I don't then it won't be a problem. 

I have only told a select few about my move and some days it's hard to keep it under wraps. At this time I feel I should be doing more in preparation but with 5 months to go I don't think there's much to do. So out of anxiousness I have started packing things I want to take but are not in use at the moment. And of course I continue to research things here and there.

It's always so cool to get on here and hear others talk about their moves and learn from their experiences. I hope to be able to give back to this forum as well when I have gained mine. I wish everyone the best of luck and happy travels!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Tonia,
If you are a Mexican citizen, OK. *If not*, be sure to review the new and changed immigration requirements for residence visas in Mexico, as well as the need for specific permission to work from the Immigration authorities.


----------



## taniagr

RVGRINGO said:


> Tonia,
> If you are a Mexican citizen, OK. *If not*, be sure to review the new and changed immigration requirements for residence visas in Mexico, as well as the need for specific permission to work from the Immigration authorities.


Thanks RVGringo. I will be sure to research them.


----------



## Shoes

Hello all,

I live in Aurora Colorado and my wife and I visit Mexico at least once a year. We love it there and would like move there for the winter months in 4 or 5 years. I thought it would be fun to come to a chat site and chat with people that are living there and know first hand how it is working out. Looking forward to having fun and getting educated here.

Shoes


----------



## surfrider

*Aurora and Mexico mmm*



Shoes said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I live in Aurora Colorado and my wife and I visit Mexico at least once a year. We love it there and would like move there for the winter months in 4 or 5 years. I thought it would be fun to come to a chat site and chat with people that are living there and know first hand how it is working out. Looking forward to having fun and getting educated here.
> 
> Shoes


Welcome to the site. It is a good idea for you to ask questions and to read about information on locations and life styles. One thread on this site that I find helpful in regards to location and costs is under Can I live in Mexico on this?

I have family in Keenesburg and I can understand why you want warmer. Mexico is very VERY different from Colorado. The life style is so free here and we have been comfortable with our change. I am from California and we have been here a year. We will be staying and not returning. 

I think that you will find you either love it and never want to go back or you hate it and never want to come back. Seems to me that there is very little gray. It seems that it is one way or the other. It does not seem to be a mild feeling either.

If you like your life to flow in a highly structured way then Mexico is probably not for you. But if you can just lay back and let life flow - you will love it. At least that is how I see it.

Best of luck :yo: Surfrider


----------



## Longford

Shoes said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I live in Aurora Colorado and my wife and I visit Mexico at least once a year. We love it there and would like move there for the winter months in 4 or 5 years. I thought it would be fun to come to a chat site and chat with people that are living there and know first hand how it is working out. Looking forward to having fun and getting educated here.
> 
> Shoes


:welcome:


----------



## Shoes

*Thanks*

Thanks Surfrider sharing. What area are you in. I want to start exploring more interior on the Yucatan. How is the cost of living for you there where you are? 

Shoes


----------



## surfrider

Cost of living is determined by personal needs and wants. I have a high cost of medical care but I can .share my rental costs per area. San Cristobal de las Casas Chiapas rent was all inclusive for 750. usd one bed/one bath a month.
San Antonio Tlayacapan around the lake Chapala rent 3 bed/3 bath was 550. usd
Patzcuaro MI is 2 bed/1 bath for 311.usd 

The more expats that live in the area I think that the prices are higher. Basically you can live on very little in Mexico in comparison to the states.


----------



## q_vivar

GreatAuk said:


> New to the forum, but not a new expat. I've been living in Xalapa, Veracruz for almost four years now. I live here with my husband (a Mexican national) and our two year old son. I'm hoping to connect with other nearby expats. So far I've had a terrible time finding anyone nearby. So here's hoping.


Cordoba's probably not what would be considered close by, but that's where I am. Similar situation - I am here with my husband, also a Mexican national and his daughter. I've been here for 6 months and have found a couple other expats here.


----------



## Infidel_jack

q_vivar said:


> Cordoba's probably not what would be considered close by, but that's where I am. Similar situation - I am here with my husband, also a Mexican national and his daughter. I've been here for 6 months and have found a couple other expats here.


I have purchased coffee from Cordaoba, Veracruz.


----------



## chicaperdida

TrishnKali said:


> Whatever I do, I want to be living back where I belong...what I mean is that my mom and dad met at a mission in Chiapas! My mother was a nun and my dad a dentist and if they had just waited ONE more month, I would have been born in Mexico!Trish


Hi! I might end up in Chiapas, too! 

A little about me... I'm in my mid 20s, just graduated with a degree in Sociology. I grew up in Los Angeles, California. Until I married I had lived in the same city, same street, same house my entire life. I've traveled quite a bit, but that was only for a couple weeks at a time. The thought of possibly moving is a bit daunting to me. However, I have never ever been happy living here. (hence my screen name "lost girl") I had a decent job working at a horse rescue just outside the city. That's where I met my husband, who also works there. We were married this September. When we first met I could count to 5 in Spanish and say Hola and Adios. That's about it. My husband was born and raised in Chiapas and has lived in the States for about 10 years. He was making plans to move back when I caught his eye and screwed up his plans.  When he propsed he asked if I'd ever be interested in moving to Mexico and I said "NO way!" Well, we've seen a lot of personal losses lately including me being laid off. I decided that since my "home"town has never felt like home that maybe God was trying to give me a sign it was time to make some changes in my life. I agreed to consider moving to Chiapas and we've been making plans to visit. I'm learning more Spanish and everything I can about the culture. Nice too meet you all, some of you have been very helpful already!


----------



## surfrider

chicaperdida said:


> Hi! I might end up in Chiapas, too!
> 
> A little about me... I'm in my mid 20s, just graduated with a degree in Sociology. I grew up in Los Angeles, California. Until I married I had lived in the same city, same street, same house my entire life. I've traveled quite a bit, but that was only for a couple weeks at a time. The thought of possibly moving is a bit daunting to me. However, I have never ever been happy living here. (hence my screen name "lost girl") I had a decent job working at a horse rescue just outside the city. That's where I met my husband, who also works there. We were married this September. When we first met I could count to 5 in Spanish and say Hola and Adios. That's about it. My husband was born and raised in Chiapas and has lived in the States for about 10 years. He was making plans to move back when I caught his eye and screwed up his plans.  When he propsed he asked if I'd ever be interested in moving to Mexico and I said "NO way!" Well, we've seen a lot of personal losses lately including me being laid off. I decided that since my "home"town has never felt like home that maybe God was trying to give me a sign it was time to make some changes in my life. I agreed to consider moving to Chiapas and we've been making plans to visit. I'm learning more Spanish and everything I can about the culture. Nice too meet you all, some of you have been very helpful already!


Welcome to the site, you will gain lots of information here that will help you. You are young and moving to a different country can be really scary. But also it could be the best thing in the world for you. Remember that any door you walk through and enter into another room, if you do not like that room - you can always walk back out the door. But at least you have had the experience and you will have grown from that.

I was born in L.A. and lived in Ca most of my life. Raised my kids there. But you have to realize that California is and has changed a great deal and the direction that the state is going does not look healthy for any one, in my opinion. 

I also have lived in the state Chiapas - San Cristobal and it is very different from California. A easier adjusting and interdiction location for you in Mexico might be somewhere that there is a larger expat group and the food is more to California standards. I would suggest Lake Chapala area. That is a genital place to get use to Mexico.
It is more like California than any other place I have been here in Mexico. I wish you the best of luck and just trust in the Lord to protect and guide you - just follow and you will be fine.
Surfrider


----------



## TundraGreen

surfrider said:


> … I would suggest Lake Chapala area. That is a genital [sic] place to get use to Mexico.
> It is more like California than any other place I have been here in Mexico. I wish you the best of luck and just trust in the Lord to protect and guide you - just follow and you will be fine.
> Surfrider


Since her husband has family in Chiapas, I suspect that a "gentle" place like Chapala is not on the table.


----------



## TundraGreen

chicaperdida said:


> Hi! I might end up in Chiapas, too! …


I suspect you will find a move to Chiapas challenging. Whether that is a good thing or a bad thing depends a lot on you: your attitude, your ability to adapt to change, whether you enjoy challenges or shrink from them, how comfortable you are being an outsider, how well you deal with an environment where, for awhile at least, you won't understand most of what people are saying, and where human interactions are very different.

Speaking frankly, it worries me a little that you have "never been happy" living where you are now. Moving to a foreign country, speaking a new language, in a new culture, surrounded by relatives from that culture, can be stressful.

On the other hand, if you are open to adventure, like to learn new things, have an understanding and supportive partner, it could be wonderful. You are young and will pick up the language quickly.

Just don't despair, if the first year or two are difficult.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Since I might not qualify on income under the new rules, I wonder if my status is affected by having three adult kids eligible for Mexican citizenship (their mother is a Mexican citizen). They are all adults and live in the States with no plans to move, but my son said he plans to get a passport. 
Does having non resident Mexican children favorably impact my status in the eyes of immigration?
my current VISA is good until 3 August.


----------



## mickisue1

There is language in the new law about being related to a Mexican citizen. Being eligible is pretty much meaningless unless the citizenship is sought and granted.

I'm eligible for both Irish and UK citizenship, but haven't applied. Unless and until your offspring do, it's all conjecture.


----------



## circle110

Even if they were citizens, they would have to live in Mexico and agree to sponsor you as their dependent, showing sufficient income to support you as their dependent.

Unfortunately, I don't think that this angle will get you where you want to be.

When you say "my current visa", what visa do you have? I have read that they are not always asking for new proof of income if you are merely renewing.


----------



## AlanMexicali

circle110 said:


> Even if they were citizens, they would have to live in Mexico and agree to sponsor you as their dependent, showing sufficient income to support you as their dependent.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think that this angle will get you where you want to be.
> 
> When you say "my current visa", what visa do you have? I have read that they are not always asking for new proof of income if you are merely renewing.


No more financials needed for direct family members under the new law if the other family member lives here. The old law yes. Also you can come in with an FMM and tramite to Residente Temporal inside Mexico.


----------



## circle110

AlanMexicali said:


> No more financials needed for direct family members under the new law if the other family member lives here. The old law yes. Also you can come in with an FMM and tramite to Residente Temporal inside Mexico.


AlanMexicali is right; I stand corrected. I looked it up and it is indeed so. 

In fact, you can even do it if your children have just "residente temporal", they don't need to be citizens. Maybe that could help Infidel_Jack?


----------



## Isla Verde

circle110 said:


> AlanMexicali is right; I stand corrected. I looked it up and it is indeed so.
> 
> In fact, you can even do it if your children have just "residente temporal", they don't need to be citizens. Maybe that could help Infidel_Jack?


Apparently not, since they don't live in Mexico.


----------



## Infidel_jack

circle110 said:


> Even if they were citizens, they would have to live in Mexico and agree to sponsor you as their dependent, showing sufficient income to support you as their dependent.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think that this angle will get you where you want to be.
> 
> When you say "my current visa", what visa do you have? I have read that they are not always asking for new proof of income if you are merely renewing.


I have an FM3 and if they do not ask for new proof, I may be ok.
Thanks for the information.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Isla Verde said:


> Apparently not, since they don't live in Mexico.


OK, Thank you


----------



## longsocks

*From Scotland*

Hi! Next year I am unfortunately being made redundant. I am almost 52 years old and have always lived in Scotland. The only thing that has kept me going is coming on to the web daily and researching life in Mexico. I have researched most subjects, safety, visas, income requirements, social life/etiquette, cities and towns, banks etc, and decided over a year ago that it would be the best place on Earth for myself and 26 year old son. We intend to rent a house/apartment for at least 6 months, and if we like it and feel we can be happy there, then we would stay longer. I am selling my house next year, and just leaving the UK, I cannot tolerate the high cost of living any longer, I have lost so much here, materially and have hardly any family left now, its just me and my son, really. Can anyone tell me about the "border runs" people do in order to get their 180 days renewed? As I am from the UK, would I have to go back to the UK, or just travel to a neighbouring country near Mexico, e.g the States? Thanks and I hope everyone is having a happy Xmas!:ranger:


----------



## gnovi

*Hopeful Expat*

Hello! I guess I should introduce myself. 

I fell in love with Puerto Vallarta in 2010 and have been back 3 times, never before so sure about moving to a new place. Originally from Florida, I've lived in Chicago for the last several years, part of that working as an RN in critical care. I'm sure I'm one of the younger expat hopefuls at 30 years old. I would like to do home health and hospice in PV and investigating what would be needed to start that up. Getting a headache reading all the new immigration law changes, but I feel hopeful for a semi-smooth process. I'm looking at moving to PV this coming Fall (2013), though if opportunity arises and the stars align, could be sooner. 

I've been following this forum for a while but just now registered. Thanks to all of you regulars for being such a great repository of information! I hope that I'll be able to one day be as helpful as so many of you are.


----------



## surfrider

longsocks said:


> Hi! Next year I am unfortunately being made redundant. I am almost 52 years old and have always lived in Scotland. The only thing that has kept me going is coming on to the web daily and researching life in Mexico. I have researched most subjects, safety, visas, income requirements, social life/etiquette, cities and towns, banks etc, and decided over a year ago that it would be the best place on Earth for myself and 26 year old son. We intend to rent a house/apartment for at least 6 months, and if we like it and feel we can be happy there, then we would stay longer. I am selling my house next year, and just leaving the UK, I cannot tolerate the high cost of living any longer, I have lost so much here, materially and have hardly any family left now, its just me and my son, really. Can anyone tell me about the "border runs" people do in order to get their 180 days renewed? As I am from the UK, would I have to go back to the UK, or just travel to a neighbouring country near Mexico, e.g the States? Thanks and I hope everyone is having a happy Xmas!:ranger:


welcome to the forum - it is a good place to learn stuff. Do not worry about the 180 border runs, you just get what is called an FM3 card and then you do not have to leave Mexico. Unless you want to make the runs for shopping or visiting people? Bus is probably the best way and it would depend upon where you live in Mexico - you pick the closest country does not have to be the US and all you have to do is cross the border and come right back in. Any border.


----------



## Isla Verde

surfrider said:


> welcome to the forum - it is a good place to learn stuff. Do not worry about the 180 border runs, you just get what is called an FM3 card and then you do not have to leave Mexico. ....


The FM3 card was phased out a few years ago to be replaced by a No Inmigrante card which has been recently replaced by a Residente Temporal card. To qualify for one you either have to have a job in Mexico (obtained before your arrival) or present proof of a monthly income of around $1900 US. It's a bit more complicated than that, but these are the basics.


----------



## surfrider

Isla Verde said:


> The FM3 card was phased out a few years ago to be replaced by a No Inmigrante card which has been recently replaced by a Residente Temporal card. To qualify for one you either have to have a job in Mexico (obtained before your arrival) or present proof of a monthly income of around $1900 US. It's a bit more complicated than that, but these are the basics.


I just got an fm3 this year? now I am confused. I had an attorney do it for me and it was all quite legal


----------



## Isla Verde

surfrider said:


> I just got an fm3 this year? now I am confused. I had an attorney do it for me and it was all quite legal


Check the card and see what it says on the front. If it says FM3, I'd be very surprised!


----------



## Longford

longsocks said:


> Hi! Next year I am unfortunately being made redundant. I am almost 52 years old and have always lived in Scotland. The only thing that has kept me going is coming on to the web daily and researching life in Mexico. I have researched most subjects, safety, visas, income requirements, social life/etiquette, cities and towns, banks etc, and decided over a year ago that it would be the best place on Earth for myself and 26 year old son. We intend to rent a house/apartment for at least 6 months, and if we like it and feel we can be happy there, then we would stay longer. I am selling my house next year, and just leaving the UK, I cannot tolerate the high cost of living any longer, I have lost so much here, materially and have hardly any family left now, its just me and my son, really. Can anyone tell me about the "border runs" people do in order to get their 180 days renewed? As I am from the UK, would I have to go back to the UK, or just travel to a neighbouring country near Mexico, e.g the States? Thanks and I hope everyone is having a happy Xmas!:ranger:



:welcome:

Important questions, you ask. And there are likely to be answers you should learn about quickly before planning further. My suggestion is that you start a discussion in the general question area or ask questions in existing discussions which best match your concerns.

Best of luck with the planning.


----------



## surfrider

Isla Verde said:


> Check the card and see what it says on the front. If it says FM3, I'd be very surprised!


you are right I just thought that it was the fm3 but it is NO INMIGRANE card. Truly I thougt that they were one and the same. DA.


----------



## circle110

surfrider said:


> you are right I just thought that it was the fm3 but it is NO INMIGRANE card. Truly I thougt that they were one and the same. DA.


For all intents and purposes, they are the same. It's really just the name that changed. In fact in the San Miguel INM office they used the terms FM2/FM3 up until this November's change even though the FM2/3 technically went away a few years ago.

In any case, it's all moot now since both FM2/no-inmigrante and FM3/inmigrante have been eliminated and merged into the new "residente temporal".


----------



## brianh76

*Headed for Sonora*

Hi Everyone!

My name is Brian Howard. I am married to a beautiful lady from Hermosillo Sonora, Mexico, and I am planning to retire from my job in North Carolina on March 1, 2013.

I am hoping to eventually retire to Mexico. My immediate plans are to prestage in Tucson, then move to Mexico once things are set up there.

One thing that would help me considerably would be the ability to have a Mexican bank account that is in US dollars and that I can directly deposit US funds to. Is that possible?

My wife is a Mexican and a US citizen, and I am a US citizen hoping to initiate my FM3 process upon retirement.

Any helpful info is appreciated.

Thanks!
Brian


----------



## MonarchSalt

*Planning Stages*

Intro in brief..I live in Southern California and plan to make my move within the next year. I have been going to Rosarito since I was 14 (currently 45). Ive been to Cabo and PV a few times in the capacity of a vacationer and would likely choose PV in my long term life plan. I am in the beginning stages of my plan so I am happy to have found this site!


----------



## surfrider

MonarchSalt said:


> Intro in brief..I live in Southern California and plan to make my move within the next year. I have been going to Rosarito since I was 14 (currently 45). Ive been to Cabo and PV a few times in the capacity of a vacationer and would likely choose PV in my long term life plan. I am in the beginning stages of my plan so I am happy to have found this site!


Welcome to this site - it will be a great place for you to gather information from. What part of so. ca - I am from orange co. mission viejo area. PV is a little too hot for me in the summer months but it is lovely - best of luck - ask lots of questions there are people on this site that know a lot of stuff and will help you. surfrider:welcome::welcome:


----------



## MonarchSalt

Thanks for the welcome! Im in Monarch Beach..not far from Mission Viejo at all! having lived here on the coast all my life I may not like those hot PV months. Still in the 'start up', if you will, of my plans. I will likely do a bit of traveling/scouting before making a final decision. Not forgetting the extensive research on the ol ipad!


----------



## surfrider

MonarchSalt said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Im in Monarch Beach..not far from Mission Viejo at all! having lived here on the coast all my life I may not like those hot PV months. Still in the 'start up', if you will, of my plans. I will likely do a bit of traveling/scouting before making a final decision. Not forgetting the extensive research on the ol ipad!


was down at dana almost every day - love the ocean but here in Mexico I stay in the mountain areas because of the humidity and heat on the ocean. funny but surfed all my life and dreamed of the Mexican surf - now here I stay away from the ocean? go figure ha!
I live in Pazacuaro and have lived in Chapala area, and San Cristobal - thought about Morelia and San Miguel. Every area is so different and unique to itself. You should ck out the humidity in PV. You are use to fog and cool breazes not humidity.


----------



## Infidel_jack

*Money*



brianh76 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Brian Howard. I am married to a beautiful lady from Hermosillo Sonora, Mexico, and I am planning to retire from my job in North Carolina on March 1, 2013.
> 
> I am hoping to eventually retire to Mexico. My immediate plans are to prestage in Tucson, then move to Mexico once things are set up there.
> 
> One thing that would help me considerably would be the ability to have a Mexican bank account that is in US dollars and that I can directly deposit US funds to. Is that possible?
> 
> My wife is a Mexican and a US citizen, and I am a US citizen hoping to initiate my FM3 process upon retirement.
> 
> Any helpful info is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> Brian


You can use xoom.com t transfer money to mexico from a US account. You can send money to several supermarkets or banks for pick up or you can open a mexican account with a participating bank and directly deposit.
First you need the new resident temporal card to open an account and a Mexican address with a utility bill. Actually since your wife is a Mexican she can open an account and use a relative's utility bill to set up the account.
The transfers will be automatically converted to pesos, Xoom charges @ 2% on the exchange rate and $4.99 transaction if you use a checking account and not a credit card. There are other ways but in Colombia and Mexico I have found this to be a reliable and relatively inexpensive way to send myself money. I can sit here in Puebla and in fifteen minutes there is money in my account at the Mexican Bank.
You should be able to get a spousal Visa, since you will be living with your Mexican wife.
Hope this helps.


----------



## MonarchSalt

surfrider said:


> was down at dana almost every day - love the ocean but here in Mexico I stay in the mountain areas because of the humidity and heat on the ocean. funny but surfed all my life and dreamed of the Mexican surf - now here I stay away from the ocean? go figure ha!
> I live in Pazacuaro and have lived in Chapala area, and San Cristobal - thought about Morelia and San Miguel. Every area is so different and unique to itself. You should ck out the humidity in PV. You are use to fog and cool breazes not humidity.


Yea you're right...I defintitely need to keep the climate issue in mind. I live off the trail to Salt Creek (by the Ritz) Im sure you know what Im talking about. I need to take a strategically planned mini trip and see what the Rosarito area, and South of, may work for me. I welcome any suggestions you have as far as the scouting trip/route I should take. Thank you!


----------



## surfrider

MonarchSalt said:


> Yea you're right...I defintitely need to keep the climate issue in mind. I live off the trail to Salt Creek (by the Ritz) Im sure you know what Im talking about. I need to take a strategically planned mini trip and see what the Rosarito area, and South of, may work for me. I welcome any suggestions you have as far as the scouting trip/route I should take. Thank you!


Yap know it well, Are you planing to live here year round? Here is an idea for you to work with...Write down how you wish to live - what sort of things do you want to do daily, How do you enjoy yourself now, doing what? Is money an issue, how much do you what to live on? Do you want to swim in the ocean daily - just watch the waves, ride the waves - there are many different types of beaches here. Do you want to boat - lake or ocean etc. stuff like that. Is American food an issue or do not care. Convient shopping or not - major hospitals or not? 

Then look on the web at different locations that will meet your wants. pick one and question the heck out of this forum about what it is really like to live there - get books about the area write down the postive and neg. then go to the next area and do the same then compair the two, elimate one and go on. Then come and see the top three places you have researched out.


----------



## Infidel_jack

surfrider said:


> Yap know it well, Are you planing to live here year round? Here is an idea for you to work with...Write down how you wish to live - what sort of things do you want to do daily, How do you enjoy yourself now, doing what? Is money an issue, how much do you what to live on? Do you want to swim in the ocean daily - just watch the waves, ride the waves - there are many different types of beaches here. Do you want to boat - lake or ocean etc. stuff like that. Is American food an issue or do not care. Convient shopping or not - major hospitals or not?
> 
> Then look on the web at different locations that will meet your wants. pick one and question the heck out of this forum about what it is really like to live there - get books about the area write down the postive and neg. then go to the next area and do the same then compair the two, elimate one and go on. Then come and see the top three places you have researched out.


Or just haul ass and take your chances. If you find you screwed up..just move. No problem. .

Seriously, research is fine but experience is gold. You have nothing to lose but money and it is worth less daily.


----------



## Isla Verde

Infidel_jack said:


> Or just haul ass and take your chances. If you find you screwed up..just move. No problem. .
> 
> Seriously, research is fine but experience is gold. You have nothing to lose but money and it is worth less daily.


If you have limited funds, "just moving" more than once or twice can put a big dent in your budget.


----------



## edgeee

Infidel_jack said:


> Or just haul ass and take your chances. If you find you screwed up..just move. No problem. .
> 
> Seriously, research is fine but experience is gold. You have nothing to lose but money and it is worth less daily.


Damn Jack, every time i write you off, you do something like this. I agree.

Actually gold is a pretty good investment, but i value experience much higher.
I look at it this way:
If it is really important to you, you have to pursue it. If you didn't, you would not be you.

And if you haul ass hard enough, no-one can catch you.
On the other hand, being slow means the wolves will eat you.
Just thought you ought to know.
This is why the world is full of people who feel like losers.
Media never teaches that being mediocre is a good thing.

So we live in an all-or-nothing society.
It's time to let the middle-of-the-road drivers control the right-of-way.
After all, they are by far the majority.


----------



## surfrider

Infidel_jack said:


> Or just haul ass and take your chances. If you find you screwed up..just move. No problem. .
> 
> Seriously, research is fine but experience is gold. You have nothing to lose but money and it is worth less daily.


Well ya. that is what I did - I just sold or gave away everything, put a renter in the property and headed out with my kid and four suit cases of everything I owned in them.
It was an experience that is for sure. It did cost me a lot of money but the money did give me the experiences. Was it worth it - ya - in the long run. If I had to do it over again - I would do the research and I would learn Spanish befor I came. Ohly because it would have been easier on my kid if I had a better idea of what I had been doing.


----------



## mickisue1

surfrider said:


> Well ya. that is what I did - I just sold or gave away everything, put a renter in the property and headed out with my kid and four suit cases of everything I owned in them.
> It was an experience that is for sure. It did cost me a lot of money but the money did give me the experiences. Was it worth it - ya - in the long run. If I had to do it over again - I would do the research and I would learn Spanish befor I came. Ohly because it would have been easier on my kid if I had a better idea of what I had been doing.


THIS.

Doing things the hard way MAY prove, in the long run, to be worth it. 

May not, as well.

But if you have limited time, or limited funds, then, well, research is golden. It's one thing to say, "I want to live in _____, and I'm not sure where, let me spend some time in a few places to decide," VS "I'm going to uproot myself and my family and just play it by ear."


----------



## globalexplorer

*Newcomer to Cuernavaca*

My wife and I are moving to Cuernavaca from Boquete, Panama in a week. We have already arranged for an apartment. Right now I am looking forward to meeting locals as well as expats and finding places to see, to shop, and to dine out. 

I am currently retired. However, this summer I am coming out of retirement to work as a Tour Director in the Pacific Northwest, my place of origin.

I am open to insights and suggestions for networking and getting a feel for the Morelos area.

Mike


----------



## TundraGreen

globalexplorer said:


> My wife and I are moving to Cuernavaca from Boquete, Panama in a week. We have already arranged for an apartment. Right now I am looking forward to meeting locals as well as expats and finding places to see, to shop, and to dine out.
> 
> I am currently retired. However, this summer I am coming out of retirement to work as a Tour Director in the Pacific Northwest, my place of origin.
> 
> I am open to insights and suggestions for networking and getting a feel for the Morelos area.
> 
> Mike


:welcome:


----------



## jonnypo

*My Stats*

Hello,

I joined the forum a few days ago and am already learning a lot about my prospective new home, Valle De Bravo. I'm 28, married and have a todler. We live in the mountains 10 mins outside of a small town in Washington State, USA. We plan to move (my parents and my wife's parents, both in their 60's, also plan to move down) in a couple years. My wife was born in Mexico City but grew up in Austin, TX. I've lived all over the USA (grew up in Newtown, CT) and I've spent several months at a time in a few parts of Mexico before I was married. I know a little Spanish but my wife is equally fluent in Spanish and English. My job recently went 100% work from home and my employer is on board with my plan of moving as long as I have cable internet. We're trying to find a slower pace of life, lower cost of living and high mountain climate that offers a lot more sunshine than the Pacific Nothwest. Valle De Bravo seems to check all our boxes so I'm moving into the planning phase. Will be visiting soon! Look forward to getting to know ya'll a bit and learn as much as I can about the area and how to prepare for the P's and Q's of a 3,000 mile international relocation.


----------



## jonnypo

globalexplorer said:


> My wife and I are moving to Cuernavaca from Boquete, Panama in a week. We have already arranged for an apartment. Right now I am looking forward to meeting locals as well as expats and finding places to see, to shop, and to dine out.
> 
> I am currently retired. However, this summer I am coming out of retirement to work as a Tour Director in the Pacific Northwest, my place of origin.
> 
> I am open to insights and suggestions for networking and getting a feel for the Morelos area.
> 
> Mike


How intersting, Mike. I live in the Pacific NorthWest now, am planning a move to about an hour from where you are moving in Mexico and am trying to convince some of my family that Boquete is too far away to move if they want affordable/easy access to Central Texas. What insight do you have about Boquete? Anything nagative I can use as a first hand experience to sway my family away from Boquete and towards Valle De Bravo? Is it warm or humid there?


----------



## surfrider

jonnypo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I joined the forum a few days ago and am already learning a lot about my prospective new home, Valle De Bravo. I'm 28, married and have a todler. We live in the mountains 10 mins outside of a small town in Washington State, USA. We plan to move (my parents and my wife's parents, both in their 60's, also plan to move down) in a couple years. My wife was born in Mexico City but grew up in Austin, TX. I've lived all over the USA (grew up in Newtown, CT) and I've spent several months at a time in a few parts of Mexico before I was married. I know a little Spanish but my wife is equally fluent in Spanish and English. My job recently went 100% work from home and my employer is on board with my plan of moving as long as I have cable internet. We're trying to find a slower pace of life, lower cost of living and high mountain climate that offers a lot more sunshine than the Pacific Nothwest. Valle De Bravo seems to check all our boxes so I'm moving into the planning phase. Will be visiting soon! Look forward to getting to know ya'll a bit and learn as much as I can about the area and how to prepare for the P's and Q's of a 3,000 mile international relocation.


Have you check out the prices of Valle De Bravo? It does look wonderful and there is a person on this forum that lives there. I think that it is quite expensive - well at least for my budget.


----------



## jonnypo

surfrider said:


> Have you check out the prices of Valle De Bravo? It does look wonderful and there is a person on this forum that lives there. I think that it is quite expensive - well at least for my budget.


I've only recently began to research the details so I'm open to any information you have. I've started to get first hand estimates on cost to rent a home and internet & phone service but still have much more to learn. Were you thinking of something specific that is expensive (i.e. fresh produce, meats, resturants, utilities, etc.)?


----------



## globalexplorer

jonnypo said:


> How intersting, Mike. I live in the Pacific NorthWest now, am planning a move to about an hour from where you are moving in Mexico and am trying to convince some of my family that Boquete is too far away to move if they want affordable/easy access to Central Texas. What insight do you have about Boquete? Anything nagative I can use as a first hand experience to sway my family away from Boquete and towards Valle De Bravo? Is it warm or humid there?


First, I will say that for the six months we have lived in Boquete, it has been enjoyable. It is a pretty place and at 3,500 feet of elevation, it stays comfortable temperature-wise. Having said that, here are some other considerations for anyone thinking about living here:
1. The area is not easy to get into or out of internationally. Air Panama is the only airline servicing David - 30 miles from Boquete, and they are expensive. If you do fly AP to Panama City, they take you to Albrook Airport, and it's 25 miles to shuttle to Tocumen, the international airport. You can take a bus the 250 miles from David to Panama City and save $120, but it takes 6 hours and you still have to shuttle to Tocumen.

2. The expats have raised the cost of living with property values going beyond the reach of locals who grew up here, so they have to move farther away from their jobs to afford housing. Naturally, there is resentment about that, so there is a subtle undercurrent of anti-American or anti-expat sentiment. It is because of that sentiment that Panamanians consider expats fair game and will scam you whenever they get the chance.

3. Weather in Boquete is not a tropical paradise. It typically rains over 100 inches/year in Boquete - average is around 170 inches/year. And during the summer months, December - March, the wind blows constantly day and night - 30-40 mph with stronger gusts.

4. If you are not fluent in Spanish, you will feel isolated in Boquete. Seeking out other expats is an option. However, you will find a very high percentage of those people drink daily because it is boring after awhile. Boquete is a tourist town. Once you have seen the sights, there is very little to do. Thus, drinking becomes a regular pastime. On the other hand, if you like to drink, rum is cheap.

5. Healthcare is an issue. The hospital in David is the closest location. There is not a regular ambulance service, at least not in English. You will need to know an English speaking taxi driver for emergencies. Bottom line - don't get hurt or sick in Boquete.

6. If you do decide to live in Boquete, DO NOT BUY property. The real estate and legal systems are ripe with stories of corruption. (Specifics available on request) Rent for at least six months to see if you can tolerate the frequent power outages, the mold and mildew from the humid environment, and possible outages in water supply, cable and internet connection, and the bureaucracy in just about everything from getting a driver's license to visa, customs, and real estate laws that seem to change regularly.

We lived in the greater Boquete area for six months and it was very affordable. However, when living like the locals, you may only have hot water on demand in showers, not throughout the house. You may not have a washing machine. If you do, you may not have a dryer. You will pay a lot more rent for an 'American-style' home. 
There are a lot of those available because of the many expats who moved here, and then left here when they realized life wasn't the paradise some realtor promised when they bought property. There are a lot of empty homes in the area for that reason.

Ultimately, Boquete is a nice place to visit, but I would not recommend it as a place to live until you have experienced it for AT LEAST six months. I hope that helps. 

I hope we make contact in Mexico. Good luck with your move. - Mike

PS - Where in the Northwest do you live now?


----------



## surfrider

globalexplorer said:


> First, I will say that for the six months we have lived in Boquete, it has been enjoyable. It is a pretty place and at 3,500 feet of elevation, it stays comfortable temperature-wise. Having said that, here are some other considerations for anyone thinking about living here:
> 1. The area is not easy to get into or out of internationally. Air Panama is the only airline servicing David - 30 miles from Boquete, and they are expensive. If you do fly AP to Panama City, they take you to Albrook Airport, and it's 25 miles to shuttle to Tocumen, the international airport. You can take a bus the 250 miles from David to Panama City and save $120, but it takes 6 hours and you still have to shuttle to Tocumen.
> 
> 2. The expats have raised the cost of living with property values going beyond the reach of locals who grew up here, so they have to move farther away from their jobs to afford housing. Naturally, there is resentment about that, so there is a subtle undercurrent of anti-American or anti-expat sentiment. It is because of that sentiment that Panamanians consider expats fair game and will scam you whenever they get the chance.
> 
> 3. Weather in Boquete is not a tropical paradise. It typically rains over 100 inches/year in Boquete - average is around 170 inches/year. And during the summer months, December - March, the wind blows constantly day and night - 30-40 mph with stronger gusts.
> 
> 4. If you are not fluent in Spanish, you will feel isolated in Boquete. Seeking out other expats is an option. However, you will find a very high percentage of those people drink daily because it is boring after awhile. Boquete is a tourist town. Once you have seen the sights, there is very little to do. Thus, drinking becomes a regular pastime. On the other hand, if you like to drink, rum is cheap.
> 
> 5. Healthcare is an issue. The hospital in David is the closest location. There is not a regular ambulance service, at least not in English. You will need to know an English speaking taxi driver for emergencies. Bottom line - don't get hurt or sick in Boquete.
> 
> 6. If you do decide to live in Boquete, DO NOT BUY property. The real estate and legal systems are ripe with stories of corruption. (Specifics available on request) Rent for at least six months to see if you can tolerate the frequent power outages, the mold and mildew from the humid environment, and possible outages in water supply, cable and internet connection, and the bureaucracy in just about everything from getting a driver's license to visa, customs, and real estate laws that seem to change regularly.
> 
> We lived in the greater Boquete area for six months and it was very affordable. However, when living like the locals, you may only have hot water on demand in showers, not throughout the house. You may not have a washing machine. If you do, you may not have a dryer. You will pay a lot more rent for an 'American-style' home.
> There are a lot of those available because of the many expats who moved here, and then left here when they realized life wasn't the paradise some realtor promised when they bought property. There are a lot of empty homes in the area for that reason.
> 
> Ultimately, Boquete is a nice place to visit, but I would not recommend it as a place to live until you have experienced it for AT LEAST six months. I hope that helps.
> 
> I hope we make contact in Mexico. Good luck with your move. - Mike
> 
> PS - Where in the Northwest do you live now?


wow great information - that would be a big help to anyone.


----------



## Isla Verde

surfrider said:


> wow great information - that would be a big help to anyone.


Agreed! After reading globalexplorer's description of life in Boquete, I wonder why anyone would move there in the first place.


----------



## lucy66

Hi, I am Hsuan, although I am not from USA ,but work in GDL currently and hope to meet some friends. I work for an Asia electronic factory, and have 2 years contract . This is my very first week. Before the company find my apartment, I am staying the hotel near the big Catholic Church. Nice to see everyone here !!


----------



## globalexplorer

Welcome, Hsuan! I hope your stay is a welcome experience.


----------



## jonnypo

globalexplorer said:


> First, I will say that for the six months we have lived in Boquete, it has been enjoyable. It is a pretty place and at 3,500 feet of elevation, it stays comfortable temperature-wise. Having said that, here are some other considerations for anyone thinking about living here:
> 1. The area is not easy to get into or out of internationally. Air Panama is the only airline servicing David - 30 miles from Boquete, and they are expensive. If you do fly AP to Panama City, they take you to Albrook Airport, and it's 25 miles to shuttle to Tocumen, the international airport. You can take a bus the 250 miles from David to Panama City and save $120, but it takes 6 hours and you still have to shuttle to Tocumen.
> 
> 2. The expats have raised the cost of living with property values going beyond the reach of locals who grew up here, so they have to move farther away from their jobs to afford housing. Naturally, there is resentment about that, so there is a subtle undercurrent of anti-American or anti-expat sentiment. It is because of that sentiment that Panamanians consider expats fair game and will scam you whenever they get the chance.
> 
> 3. Weather in Boquete is not a tropical paradise. It typically rains over 100 inches/year in Boquete - average is around 170 inches/year. And during the summer months, December - March, the wind blows constantly day and night - 30-40 mph with stronger gusts.
> 
> 4. If you are not fluent in Spanish, you will feel isolated in Boquete. Seeking out other expats is an option. However, you will find a very high percentage of those people drink daily because it is boring after awhile. Boquete is a tourist town. Once you have seen the sights, there is very little to do. Thus, drinking becomes a regular pastime. On the other hand, if you like to drink, rum is cheap.
> 
> 5. Healthcare is an issue. The hospital in David is the closest location. There is not a regular ambulance service, at least not in English. You will need to know an English speaking taxi driver for emergencies. Bottom line - don't get hurt or sick in Boquete.
> 
> 6. If you do decide to live in Boquete, DO NOT BUY property. The real estate and legal systems are ripe with stories of corruption. (Specifics available on request) Rent for at least six months to see if you can tolerate the frequent power outages, the mold and mildew from the humid environment, and possible outages in water supply, cable and internet connection, and the bureaucracy in just about everything from getting a driver's license to visa, customs, and real estate laws that seem to change regularly.
> 
> We lived in the greater Boquete area for six months and it was very affordable. However, when living like the locals, you may only have hot water on demand in showers, not throughout the house. You may not have a washing machine. If you do, you may not have a dryer. You will pay a lot more rent for an 'American-style' home.
> There are a lot of those available because of the many expats who moved here, and then left here when they realized life wasn't the paradise some realtor promised when they bought property. There are a lot of empty homes in the area for that reason.
> 
> Ultimately, Boquete is a nice place to visit, but I would not recommend it as a place to live until you have experienced it for AT LEAST six months. I hope that helps.
> 
> I hope we make contact in Mexico. Good luck with your move. - Mike
> 
> PS - Where in the Northwest do you live now?


Mike, Wow! That was probably the most informative and practical single post I've ever read. Thank you for that. I will pass this on to some of my extended family members that have the paraiso view of Boquete from their online research. This will definitely help my lobby for more family heading to Valle De Bravo. I'd love to hear how your move and life goes in Mexico. Keep us posted!


----------



## surfrider

Isla Verde said:


> Agreed! After reading globalexplorer's description of life in Boquete, I wonder why anyone would move there in the first place.


Well lots of times it just takes living in a place to understand it. Like where I live now, I moved here because I thought that the expat group here was really great. BOY WAS I WRONG. Only lived here for a few months and I can not wait to get away from here. Love the town, love my neighbors but I sure will not ask any questions of that group again. I had the wrong impression and would not have known what I now know if I had not moved here. It has been a very bad experience. Looked perfect, was all excited about moving - turned out to be the worst thing I have done in years and years.


----------



## TundraGreen

jonnypo said:


> Mike, Wow! That was probably the most informative and practical single post I've ever read. Thank you for that. I will pass this on to some of my extended family members that have the paraiso view of Boquete from their online research. This will definitely help my lobby for more family heading to Valle De Bravo. I'd love to hear how your move and life goes in Mexico. Keep us posted!


With no intent to discount GlobalExplorer's experience, I would only caution you that one opinion does not always reflect what others might experience.


----------



## globalexplorer

*Don't rely on one opinion*



TundraGreen said:


> With no intent to discount GlobalExplorer's experience, I would only caution you that one opinion does not always reflect what others might experience.


I could not agree more with TundraGreen. Anyone seeking more information about Panama may wish to peruse the PanamaForum, a site with much the same look and feel as this forum. Well, there are more trolls on the PanamaForum because the site is not as closely moderated as this one. Nonetheless, there are dozens of threads about life in Panama from people who have lived there for many years.


----------



## jonnypo

Quite true. But I will say that I've moved 16 times and lived in 10 different cites around the U.S. and Mexico in my short 28 years of life and I have found the personal experiences of others to be some of the most valuable information that can be shared with potential residents. Opinions aren't worth much but taking the mean of all the personal experiences I can find has proven to be pretty reliable for me so far.


----------



## surfrider

TundraGreen is correcct. What I experience is one thing - just mine. Someone else will have a different outlook and oppion. The only way you can possibley know if an area is right for you or not is to risk the move and see what it is like for yourself. You will probably know if the location and move was right for you or not within a short period of time. So maybe having a backup location or two would be a good idea?


----------



## jonnypo

surfrider said:


> TundraGreen is correcct. What I experience is one thing - just mine. Someone else will have a different outlook and oppion. The only way you can possibley know if an area is right for you or not is to risk the move and see what it is like for yourself. You will probably know if the location and move was right for you or not within a short period of time. So maybe having a backup location or two would be a good idea?


I agree. My plan is to take a 2 month trip about 1 year from now. I'll stay in Valle De Bravo as a home base and probably scope out 1 or 2 similar areas via weekend trips while I'm there. Ajijic was on my radar but the violent tragedy that happened over the summer scared me away. Would you recommend any smallish cities to look into similar to Ajijic and Valle De Bravo?


----------



## globalexplorer

My friends in Cuernavaca are lifelong residents. I will inquire on your behalf later this month. They own and operate the top-rated Spanish language school in Cuernavaca, and they have traveled extensively, so their input may prove worthwhile.


----------



## jonnypo

globalexplorer said:


> My friends in Cuernavaca are lifelong residents. I will inquire on your behalf later this month. They own and operate the top-rated Spanish language school in Cuernavaca, and they have traveled extensively, so their input may prove worthwhile.


Thanks! I really appreciate that. This forum seems to have top notch helpful members. If anyone has questions about Chihuahua Chihuahua or Reynosa I'd be happy return the favor and share what I learned while living there.


----------



## surfrider

jonnypo said:


> I agree. My plan is to take a 2 month trip about 1 year from now. I'll stay in Valle De Bravo as a home base and probably scope out 1 or 2 similar areas via weekend trips while I'm there. Ajijic was on my radar but the violent tragedy that happened over the summer scared me away. Would you recommend any smallish cities to look into similar to Ajijic and Valle De Bravo?


I was there when that happened and knew a few of the people that were killed. There was not one ****** in the group and while many expats were frightened I was not and I am a single lady. I did not venture out at night and my home was walled in. There are two places that are out of the direct path of any reason for drug gangs to go through or by them - at least that I am knowledgable of. They are San Miguel and San Cristobal. I am sure there are more but those are the two that I know of. However I will tell you that I have never been afraid in Mexico for any reason.


----------



## jonnypo

surfrider said:


> I was there when that happened and knew a few of the people that were killed. There was not one ****** in the group and while many expats were frightened I was not and I am a single lady. I did not venture out at night and my home was walled in. There are two places that are out of the direct path of any reason for drug gangs to go through or by them - at least that I am knowledgable of. They are San Miguel and San Cristobal. I am sure there are more but those are the two that I know of. However I will tell you that I have never been afraid in Mexico for any reason.


Thanks. I'll look into San Miguel and San Cristobal. I'm not even considering any big cities or even small ones that are on major drug routes. In 2007 I spent 4 months in Reynosa (planned on 6 months). During month 4 I was shot at once when escaping some narco's that were trying to steal my motorcycle from me and once when returning from washing my truck at the local car wash. I had bullet holes in my concrete house from Army vs Cartel battles and had to sleep with my mattress on the floor so as to be beneath the window level. I was single then and was in Reynosa on my own dime for a volunteer Christian Ministry. Now that I'm married and a father I take safety very seriously (even here in the States).


----------



## Johnbott

*On the way to La Paz*

My name is John and my wife's name is Linda and we are in the final preperations for our move to La Paz. We have been traveling to Mexico for the last 10 yrs and really enjoyed it.
I am recently retired as a theatrical stagehand and my wife is a speech therapist who is retiring in the next 60 days. We chose La Paz because it is a vibrant, beautiful place with a warm and inviting population. We are moving from San Francisco, to a more peaceful, less frantic place to live,
We have done alot of homework and are ready for the final stages of our move. It is much easier to move to Baja as it is considered part of the "free trade" zone. We can bring our car, existing household goods with a minimun of trouble. We have just confirmed a place to rent, already procurred our visa's, mexican car insurance, and working on final documentation for my wife to work in La Paz.
We are excited and looking forward to ourt new home. We continue to peruse the forum for all the news and experiences of our fellow expats. Thanks for the opportunity to share our story. :thumb:


----------



## surfrider

Johnbott said:


> My name is John and my wife's name is Linda and we are in the final preperations for our move to La Paz. We have been traveling to Mexico for the last 10 yrs and really enjoyed it.
> I am recently retired as a theatrical stagehand and my wife is a speech therapist who is retiring in the next 60 days. We chose La Paz because it is a vibrant, beautiful place with a warm and inviting population. We are moving from San Francisco, to a more peaceful, less frantic place to live,
> We have done alot of homework and are ready for the final stages of our move. It is much easier to move to Baja as it is considered part of the "free trade" zone. We can bring our car, existing household goods with a minimun of trouble. We have just confirmed a place to rent, already procurred our visa's, mexican car insurance, and working on final documentation for my wife to work in La Paz.
> We are excited and looking forward to ourt new home. We continue to peruse the forum for all the news and experiences of our fellow expats. Thanks for the opportunity to share our story. :thumb:


WOW, are you organized - good job and welcome to Mexico (free zone or not - it's still Mexico)


----------



## MonarchSalt

surfrider said:


> I was there when that happened and knew a few of the people that were killed. There was not one ****** in the group and while many expats were frightened I was not and I am a single lady. I did not venture out at night and my home was walled in. There are two places that are out of the direct path of any reason for drug gangs to go through or by them - at least that I am knowledgable of. They are San Miguel and San Cristobal. I am sure there are more but those are the two that I know of. However I will tell you that I have never been afraid in Mexico for any reason.


Ill be single female in Mexico soon. I have been traveling there without fears since I was 14 (45 now).


----------



## surfrider

MonarchSalt said:


> Ill be single female in Mexico soon. I have been traveling there without fears since I was 14 (45 now).


Couple of problems (situations really) in connection to being single female in Mexico is having men in Mexico take me seriously. I had to hire a man to take my car and get it fix.??? business stuff etc. But I was having the same problem at home deport in the states so DA - it is not Mexico. Sorry guys. But I would go into home deport in Ca. with my son who problems with his brain and processing infomation but he looks like the big and strong man. What do the sales men do - I ask the question and they tell my son the answer who could not process that information if his life depended upon it. But I do think that Mexico has just a tad bit more of that attitude with the men. Certainelly not a safety issue just a male / female issue.


----------



## AlexPerrault

Hey!!! i'm working now here in Mexico as a Financial Consultant.. really interesting how the market and banks work here in Mexico!!!


----------



## claraminor

Hello, 
My name is Clara and I just posted for the first time yesterday about Safety concerns and crime in Mexico. Loved the quick response and positive replies!
I currently live in Arkansas and have worked in the field of Elementary teaching for the past 12 years. All my children are grown and I want to find employment in Mexico. I spent time visiting one of my daughters in Guadalajara a few years ago during her year of international studies and fell in love with the city. We drove down there so I got to see some other areas along the way. 
I have wanted to live in Mexico since before I can even remember. 
Any advice or suggestions from anyone with experience in living there or locating employment in Mexico would be so very valuable to me right now.
Thanks


----------



## Isla Verde

claraminor said:


> Hello,
> My name is Clara and I just posted for the first time yesterday about Safety concerns and crime in Mexico. Loved the quick response and positive replies!
> I currently live in Arkansas and have worked in the field of Elementary teaching for the past 12 years. All my children are grown and I want to find employment in Mexico. I spent time visiting one of my daughters in Guadalajara a few years ago during her year of international studies and fell in love with the city. We drove down there so I got to see some other areas along the way.
> I have wanted to live in Mexico since before I can even remember.
> Any advice or suggestions from anyone with experience in living there or locating employment in Mexico would be so very valuable to me right now.
> Thanks


Greetings and welcome to the Forum. I am a retired ESL/EFL teacher from the States and give classes to a few private students in Mexico City. If you want good information and advice about teaching in Mexico, check out this website: Dave's ESL Cafe.


----------



## surfrider

welcome to the forum and congradulations on your upcoming new adventure in regards to moving to Mexico. You will find lots of well established folks here that know a lot of good information. Ask and ask again and then ask some more questions until you find the right answers for you. best of luck


----------



## gorrillamcd

Hey Everyone,

My name's Tim, but you can find me on the internet as gorrillamcd. I've been living in Ensenada, Baja Norte for 4 years and absolutely love it. I came down with a mission team from my church in Pensacola, Florida and decided to move permanently here. I currently volunteer for a Bible College here helping them with their computer needs. I hope to move to Guadalajara in the future, but don't know when yet.


----------



## surfrider

gorrillamcd said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My name's Tim, but you can find me on the internet as gorrillamcd. I've been living in Ensenada, Baja Norte for 4 years and absolutely love it. I came down with a mission team from my church in Pensacola, Florida and decided to move permanently here. I currently volunteer for a Bible College here helping them with their computer needs. I hope to move to Guadalajara in the future, but don't know when yet.


Well welcome to the group. What made you want to move to Guad.? Just interested thats all. Lots of good information here so ask questions.:tea::tea::tea:


----------



## mexine

jonnypo said:


> Thanks. I'll look into San Miguel and San Cristobal. I'm not even considering any big cities or even small ones that are on major drug routes. In 2007 I spent 4 months in Reynosa (planned on 6 months). During month 4 I was shot at once when escaping some narco's that were trying to steal my motorcycle from me and once when returning from washing my truck at the local car wash. I had bullet holes in my concrete house from Army vs Cartel battles and had to sleep with my mattress on the floor so as to be beneath the window level. I was single then and was in Reynosa on my own dime for a volunteer Christian Ministry. Now that I'm married and a father I take safety very seriously (even here in the States).


jonnypo,
I happen to be an advocate of Tequisquiapan, Queretaro - because we have spent lots of time there and will be moving into our newly built home before too long. The population is around 40,000; in the mountains at 6,000 feet altitude; the weather is temperate; the architecture a mix of Colonial and modern; clean; friendly; and, as a tourist destination (for Mexicans), offering a good variety of restaurants, shopping, and cultural activities. Queretaro is the second safest state in Mexico I am told, and there has been none of the drug violence anywhere near here. The town is also roughly thirty five minutes from the capital, Queretaro, an hour and fifteen minutes from San Miguel de Allende, two hours from Guanajuato and more or less the same distance from Morelia. All are definite tourist "musts" for someone looking to explore the Mexican highlands region away from the beaches. Tequis (for short) serves as a nice base from which to venture forth and it's cheaper to build or live there than in San Miguel, for example. If you're looking for almost-rural, small-town Mexico, Tequis would not fit that bill. What it is is a taste of "old Mexico" that has modernized itself in a (mostly) tasteful manner to attract visitors from out of town. And they most definitely come - every weekend and holiday the streets are filled with families from Mexico City, which I happen to like. The rest of the time life is pretty tranquil. Feel free to ask questions if you like, but I suggest you pass through to savor it for yourself. Good luck in your search!


----------



## jonnypo

*Tequis*



mexine said:


> jonnypo,
> I happen to be an advocate of Tequisquiapan, Queretaro - because we have spent lots of time there and will be moving into our newly built home before too long. The population is around 40,000; in the mountains at 6,000 feet altitude; the weather is temperate; the architecture a mix of Colonial and modern; clean; friendly; and, as a tourist destination (for Mexicans), offering a good variety of restaurants, shopping, and cultural activities. Queretaro is the second safest state in Mexico I am told, and there has been none of the drug violence anywhere near here. The town is also roughly thirty five minutes from the capital, Queretaro, an hour and fifteen minutes from San Miguel de Allende, two hours from Guanajuato and more or less the same distance from Morelia. All are definite tourist "musts" for someone looking to explore the Mexican highlands region away from the beaches. Tequis (for short) serves as a nice base from which to venture forth and it's cheaper to build or live there than in San Miguel, for example. If you're looking for almost-rural, small-town Mexico, Tequis would not fit that bill. What it is is a taste of "old Mexico" that has modernized itself in a (mostly) tasteful manner to attract visitors from out of town. And they most definitely come - every weekend and holiday the streets are filled with families from Mexico City, which I happen to like. The rest of the time life is pretty tranquil. Feel free to ask questions if you like, but I suggest you pass through to savor it for yourself. Good luck in your search!


Thanks for the tip. I'll do some research on Tequis. My knee jerk reaction is that may be too big of a town but since you say its very safe and I see its so close to Queretaro - which is a city dear to my heart - I think it has potential. I'm still partial to Valle De Bravo but I want to check out 2 or 3 places when I visit for a month or so.


----------



## mexine

jonnypo said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll do some research on Tequis. My knee jerk reaction is that may be too big of a town but since you say its very safe and I see its so close to Queretaro - which is a city dear to my heart - I think it has potential. I'm still partial to Valle De Bravo but I want to check out 2 or 3 places when I visit for a month or so.


Whenever I hear "40,000 population" (some say even more, but they may be including the entire municipal area which includes a number of far-flung, small, neighboring towns as well as Tequis proper) it sort of surprises me. Getting around town it certainly does not feel like that at all. I just asked my wife and she agrees: Tequisquiapan with its winding cobblestone streets most definitely has a small town feel to it. It's actually quite spread out with some neighborhoods a pretty good distance from the center of town, but you might never have a reason to go out there. We got lucky and found a lot three blocks from the plaza a few years ago when it first came on to the market and for us in the Pedregal district everything is within walking distance: the charming old downtown in one direction or the newer big-box stores and cinema in the other. Finally, it may not yet be an advantage but some day the recently built Queretaro International Airport will be ideal: it's only 25 minutes from our door. The problem at this time is that few airlines fly in there yet and you'd have to pay several hundred dollars more (for us coming from San Francisco, for example) to book a round trip. Queretaro is growing fast in industrial and economic importance though, and I expect some day it will be serviced by more US airlines.


----------



## jonnypo

Most of my family and my wife's family lives between Austin and San Antonio (aside from her family that lives in Mexico City and Toluca). Flights from Mexico City to San Antonio, TX are $203USD R/T with tax non-stop flight. You can beat that with a big stick! When you have to buy 4 tickets every time you fly somewhere a few hundreds dollars per ticket makes a huge difference.


----------



## mexine

jonnypo said:


> Most of my family and my wife's family lives between Austin and San Antonio (aside from her family that lives in Mexico City and Toluca). Flights from Mexico City to San Antonio, TX are $203USD R/T with tax non-stop flight. You can beat that with a big stick! When you have to buy 4 tickets every time you fly somewhere a few hundreds dollars per ticket makes a huge difference.


That's tremendous. I wish I could claim the same. We went down at Christmas from SF to Mexico City (and then by bus to Tequisquiapan) and even though I looked for the tickets almost three months before the date the few "cheap" flights were already sold out and everything else was between $800-900 due to seasonal price hikes! A little investigating online and I discovered Interjet - a fairly new, low-price Mexican airline. Turned out we were able to fly for a modest fare from SF to the Orange County airport via Southwest and from there on to Mexico City via Interjet. The total came to just over $500 which is what we typically expect to pay at other times of the year. $203 sounds wonderful!

It just occurred to me that folks like you and I could probably offer plenty of tips on this forum for clever ways around the airlines' extortionate (at times) pricing. Can anyone reading this suggest a creative way for less $$ to go from Northern California to Mexico City, or for that matter, Queretaro which is close to our final destination?


----------



## photogirl1

*Central Mexico*

Hello everyone:
My first "expat" post, how exciting. I am a retired, (jubilada) married (cansada) Canadian and moved to Mexico 4 months ago. We are living in central Mexico. Our town or pueblo, is called Tequisquiapan and is literally the centre of Mexico. We decided to live in this town rather than the gated-community where most of the expats are living. Our choice was based on, quiet, friendliness of local people, being able to walk to the market (no car for me yet) and also wanting to see a real Mexico. we actually live in a walled housing complex, 4 homes. This we had to do as a saftey precaution but only one of the other homes has full time dwellers the other 2 used as a weekend retreat. Although there are days when I wonder what the heck did we do, leaving Calgary Alberta Canada and I feel a bit down, missing my family and friends I do really really like it here in Mexico.
I am looking forward to writing about my life, adventures, trials and tribulations of being an expat. I am also looking forward to reading many interesting posts.


----------



## Infidel_jack

I don't think you meant to, but instead of saying you are married you said you are tired. Probably a typo.


----------



## TundraGreen

photogirl1 said:


> Hello everyone:
> My first "expat" post, how exciting. I am a retired, (jubilada) married (casada) Canadian and moved to Mexico 4 months ago. We are living in central Mexico. Our town or pueblo, is called Tequisquiapan and is literally the centre of Mexico. We decided to live in this town rather than the gated-community where most of the expats are living. Our choice was based on, quiet, friendliness of local people, being able to walk to the market (no car for me yet) and also wanting to see a real Mexico. we actually live in a walled housing complex, 4 homes. This we had to do as a saftey precaution but only one of the other homes has full time dwellers the other 2 used as a weekend retreat. Although there are days when I wonder what the heck did we do, leaving Calgary Alberta Canada and I feel a bit down, missing my family and friends I do really really like it here in Mexico.
> I am looking forward to writing about my life, adventures, trials and tribulations of being an expat. I am also looking forward to reading many interesting posts.


:welcome:


----------



## Isla Verde

photogirl1 said:


> Hello everyone:
> My first "expat" post, how exciting. I am a retired, (jubilada) married (cansada) Canadian and moved to Mexico 4 months ago. We are living in central Mexico. Our town or pueblo, is called Tequisquiapan and is literally the centre of Mexico. We decided to live in this town rather than the gated-community where most of the expats are living. Our choice was based on, quiet, friendliness of local people, being able to walk to the market (no car for me yet) and also wanting to see a real Mexico. we actually live in a walled housing complex, 4 homes. This we had to do as a saftey precaution but only one of the other homes has full time dwellers the other 2 used as a weekend retreat. Although there are days when I wonder what the heck did we do, leaving Calgary Alberta Canada and I feel a bit down, missing my family and friends I do really really like it here in Mexico.
> I am looking forward to writing about my life, adventures, trials and tribulations of being an expat. I am also looking forward to reading many interesting posts.


Welcome to the Expat Forum! Four months is a very short time to adjust to life in a new country and missing your family and friends is natural. Had you spent time in Mexico before deciding to make this big move? Even if you had vacationed here often, as you know, living anywhere is vastly different from spending a holiday there. The fact that you have decided to live among Mexicans, instead of in an expat "bubble" bodes well for your future life in Mexico. Good luck and let us know how things are going for you and your husband.


----------



## photogirl1

lo siento....casada. :0


----------



## photogirl1

Tequis. is a very nice small town. I have been living here for 4 months and certainly has the small town feel. Very tranquil, clean and friendly!


----------



## Isla Verde

photogirl1 said:


> lo siento....casada. :0


Maybe you were tired when you wrote your original message.


----------



## Infidel_jack

photogirl1 said:


> lo siento....casada. :0


Noooo..It was funny in a way. Sort of like if you were kidding with us like equating being married with being tired. Pienso su marido fue riendo.


----------



## conklinwh

jonnypo said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll do some research on Tequis. My knee jerk reaction is that may be too big of a town but since you say its very safe and I see its so close to Queretaro - which is a city dear to my heart - I think it has potential. I'm still partial to Valle De Bravo but I want to check out 2 or 3 places when I visit for a month or so.


I don't know the municipios in Queretaro but if Tequis is a municioio then I expect 40K includes the surrounding villages. For instance, San Miguel the city is about 65K people but San Miguel the municipio is about 130K.

Not sure how small that you are looking for. We live in Mineral de Pozos which is about 4K people with some 30 expats. Pozos is a recently named Pueblo Magico and is part of the municipio of San Luis de la Paz which is about 5 miles away. We are 45min-1hr from both Queretaro and San Miguel. We are between 1:15 & 1:45 hours from the airports of Queretaro, Leon/Guanajuato & San Luis Potosi although we typically drive to the US(about 500mi & 8-8.5hrs).

Would expect both Valle del Bravo & Tequis both have large weekend populations from D.F. that swell their sizes.


----------



## Longford

photogirl1 said:


> Hello everyone:
> My first "expat" post, how exciting. I am a retired, (jubilada) married (cansada) Canadian and moved to Mexico 4 months ago. We are living in central Mexico. Our town or pueblo, is called Tequisquiapan and is literally the centre of Mexico. We decided to live in this town rather than the gated-community where most of the expats are living. Our choice was based on, quiet, friendliness of local people, being able to walk to the market (no car for me yet) and also wanting to see a real Mexico. we actually live in a walled housing complex, 4 homes. This we had to do as a saftey precaution but only one of the other homes has full time dwellers the other 2 used as a weekend retreat. Although there are days when I wonder what the heck did we do, leaving Calgary Alberta Canada and I feel a bit down, missing my family and friends I do really really like it here in Mexico.
> I am looking forward to writing about my life, adventures, trials and tribulations of being an expat. I am also looking forward to reading many interesting posts.


:welcome:


----------



## mexine

Would expect both Valle del Bravo & Tequis both have large weekend populations from D.F. that swell their sizes.[/QUOTE]

You're certainly right about that when speaking of Tequis. Our neighbors own land and have friends in Valle del Bravo and have just returned from a 3-day weekend so I expect the same is true there as well. I mentioned in an earlier post that my wife and I are coming from San Francisco (she's originally a chilanga - from the D.F.) so the fact that el centro gets filled with tourists on the weekends and holidays isn't a problem for us. In fact, we like it with all the people-watching, kids, and hustle and bustle. Maybe it's a big-city thing but it makes me glad to see crowds of people visiting and enjoying themselves in the pueblo we have chosen to live in...as long as they leave on Sunday afternoon!


----------



## mexine

photogirl1 said:


> Hello everyone:
> My first "expat" post, how exciting. I am a retired, (jubilada) married (cansada) Canadian and moved to Mexico 4 months ago. We are living in central Mexico. Our town or pueblo, is called Tequisquiapan and is literally the centre of Mexico. We decided to live in this town rather than the gated-community where most of the expats are living. Our choice was based on, quiet, friendliness of local people, being able to walk to the market (no car for me yet) and also wanting to see a real Mexico. we actually live in a walled housing complex, 4 homes. This we had to do as a saftey precaution but only one of the other homes has full time dwellers the other 2 used as a weekend retreat. Although there are days when I wonder what the heck did we do, leaving Calgary Alberta Canada and I feel a bit down, missing my family and friends I do really really like it here in Mexico.
> I am looking forward to writing about my life, adventures, trials and tribulations of being an expat. I am also looking forward to reading many interesting posts.


Hi Photogirl, and welcome to Tequis! My wife and I are now established there but will have to wait a couple of years more before retirement in order to spend six months or so out of the year in the home we just built. Mean time, we go down for summer vacation, over Christmas, or whenever we can get away long enough to make it worthwhile. If you don't mind my asking, did you buy or are you renting? Which neighborhood? We went down originally to buy but didn't find anything exactly right for our budget - so we decided to start from the ground up. We are in el Pedregal, close to the centro and feel like the location is ideal. 

I look forward to future communications with you. Who knows, maybe you'll find some weekend getaways or a gem of a restaurant to recommend. In fact, have you tried il Fornetto? We've only been once so far but had some of the best pizza (with chorizo) that I have had in some time, and I'm a wee bit of a "foodie". Finally, my wife has been into photography for years and back in the day had a darkroom in our garage. We have a small but nice collection of Mexican photography. Is your nom de plume based on a career in the field? You'll certainly find plenty to aim a camera at in your new home. Congratulations!


----------



## bigmamma

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hey folks! I am preparing to retire to a very small area in slp close to Cardenas. My husband is Mexican and we will be building a home in El Sabino near his family. Big changes in store for this big city Texas girl! Are there possibly any ex pats in the area like Cardenas or Rio Verde?
Thanks!
Bigmamma (as I am know to all kids in the family)


----------



## ElPaso2012

*Hello*

My name is Ron. I am 62 years-old and currently living in El Paso, TX, but it looks like life on a fixed income (social security and a little web income) will be a lot more rewarding in Mexico, particularly when you consider the cost of healthcare in the US. 

I maintained an apartment across the bridge in Ciudad Juarez for five years between 2003-2008 so I am familiar with the culture and speak just enough Spanish to conduct day-to-day business. So I'm not expecting any big culture shocks. I liked life in Mexico, even in Juarez. Making the move will be a big deal, though, since I will have to sell my land and the house outside of El Paso. So I wanted to join the forum and get to know a few people who live in other parts of the country. Ensenada has appeal because of it's proximity, and so do a few other places. 

Naturally, I have a million questions about everything from the new visa requirements to location specific prices and health care options, but, for now, let me just say hello and tell you I'm happy to have found the forum. I'll try to post specific questions where appropriate. For now, hi!


----------



## TundraGreen

ElPaso2012 said:


> My name is Ron. I am 62 years-old and currently living in El Paso, TX, but it looks like life on a fixed income (social security and a little web income) will be a lot more rewarding in Mexico, particularly when you consider the cost of healthcare in the US.
> 
> I maintained an apartment across the bridge in Ciudad Juarez for five years between 2003-2008 so I am familiar with the culture and speak just enough Spanish to conduct day-to-day business. So I'm not expecting any big culture shocks. I liked life in Mexico, even in Juarez. Making the move will be a big deal, though, since I will have to sell my land and the house outside of El Paso. So I wanted to join the forum and get to know a few people who live in other parts of the country. Ensenada has appeal because of it's proximity, and so do a few other places.
> 
> Naturally, I have a million questions about everything from the new visa requirements to location specific prices and health care options, but, for now, let me just say hello and tell you I'm happy to have found the forum. I'll try to post specific questions where appropriate. For now, hi!


:welcome:


----------



## Detailman

ElPaso2012 said:


> My name is Ron. I am 62 years-old and currently living in El Paso, TX, but it looks like life on a fixed income (social security and a little web income) will be a lot more rewarding in Mexico, particularly when you consider the cost of healthcare in the US.
> 
> I maintained an apartment across the bridge in Ciudad Juarez for five years between 2003-2008 so I am familiar with the culture and speak just enough Spanish to conduct day-to-day business. So I'm not expecting any big culture shocks. I liked life in Mexico, even in Juarez. Making the move will be a big deal, though, since I will have to sell my land and the house outside of El Paso. So I wanted to join the forum and get to know a few people who live in other parts of the country. Ensenada has appeal because of it's proximity, and so do a few other places.
> 
> Naturally, I have a million questions about everything from the new visa requirements to location specific prices and health care options, but, for now, let me just say hello and tell you I'm happy to have found the forum. I'll try to post specific questions where appropriate. For now, hi!


Welcome!

Your past experience will be very helpful and now you just have to get up to date with current requirements and information on alternative locations.

I am sure that various forum members will share their viewpoints on why they like their locations and you will ultimately have to decide what your important criteria are. As you determine those criteria you will benefit from more specific advice from many forum members.

We will await the questions.


----------



## alexdz

Infidel_jack said:


> Or just haul ass and take your chances. If you find you screwed up..just move. No problem. .
> 
> Seriously, research is fine but experience is gold. You have nothing to lose but money and it is worth less daily.


Ha! My plan exactly.

(Yeah I know that's an old message, but I just saw it)

Alex D.


----------



## jessbog99

Hi everyone! My name is Jessica, I'm 25 years old and I just moved to Puebla, Mexico! I'm an ESL Teacher from Tennessee but I've been traveling and teaching for the past few years. I've lived in the Czech Republic, South Korea, and New Zealand, and I'm really excited to get to know Mexico. I was so happy to find this forum because I'd love to meet some other expats in the city, so if anyone out there is in Puebla, hit me up


----------



## TundraGreen

jessbog99 said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Jessica, I'm 25 years old and I just moved to Puebla, Mexico! I'm an ESL Teacher from Tennessee but I've been traveling and teaching for the past few years. I've lived in the Czech Republic, South Korea, and New Zealand, and I'm really excited to get to know Mexico. I was so happy to find this forum because I'd love to meet some other expats in the city, so if anyone out there is in Puebla, hit me up


:welcome:


----------



## claudio444

Hi, my name is Claudio, I'm a writer/filmmaker originally from New England, I've been living in Alaska the last four years. I'm thinking about moving to Mexico but I'm still unsure what area is best. I was hoping to get some opinions. Thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen

claudio444 said:


> Hi, my name is Claudio, I'm a writer/filmmaker originally from New England, I've been living in Alaska the last four years. I'm thinking about moving to Mexico but I'm still unsure what area is best. I was hoping to get some opinions. Thanks.


:welcome:

Where in Alaska? I spent 18 years there full time and then lots of occasional weeks there since.

You will find that there are lots of different kinds of places in Mexico, big cities, villages rural areas, deserts, mountains, coasts, jungles. Nowhere is best, it depends on what you are looking for. Have fun exploring.


----------



## Infidel_jack

jessbog99 said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Jessica, I'm 25 years old and I just moved to Puebla, Mexico! I'm an ESL Teacher from Tennessee but I've been traveling and teaching for the past few years. I've lived in the Czech Republic, South Korea, and New Zealand, and I'm really excited to get to know Mexico. I was so happy to find this forum because I'd love to meet some other expats in the city, so if anyone out there is in Puebla, hit me up


Welcome to Puebla, Jessica


----------



## claudio444

I spent about 8 mos up in Barrow and the remainder of it here in Anchorage. I'm actually looking for a metropolitan area with good public transportation and an arts community along with other expats. I'd be making less than the amount needed for temporary residence though and given my income I'm curious about the ins and outs of finding a place and living on about 1,100 a month. I'm also curious about how I might avoid having to return to the border every six months to re-enter. It seems like I've heard many conflicting things, I'm not sure where to start.


----------



## Isla Verde

claudio444 said:


> I spent about 8 mos up in Barrow and the remainder of it here in Anchorage. I'm actually looking for a metropolitan area with good public transportation and an arts community along with other expats. I'd be making less than the amount needed for temporary residence though and given my income I'm curious about the ins and outs of finding a place and living on about 1,100 a month. I'm also curious about how I might avoid having to return to the border every six months to re-enter. It seems like I've heard many conflicting things, I'm not sure where to start.


The income required for temporary residence applies only to those coming here on _rentista _visas, which means they are retired and have a monthly income from pensions and so on. I don't believe there is a minimum income required for those who want to work here. However, the only way to find out is to ask at the Mexican consul in your home country.


----------



## claudio444

Thanks that's good to know. The consulate up here referred me to the office down in Mexico City and what I learned from him is that I can stay in Mexico as a tourist with only a passport for six months at a stretch but I'd have to return to the border and re-enter every six months. If I can live on my meager income then I won't have to work and I hadn't truly expected to get any kind of work while there. I think my main question is if and when I find a place to rent, would it be an issue that I'm there as a tourist? The remaining questions of course would be what cities might best accommodate what I'm looking for. Thanks again!


----------



## TundraGreen

claudio444 said:


> Thanks that's good to know. The consulate up here referred me to the office down in Mexico City and what I learned from him is that I can stay in Mexico as a tourist with only a passport for six months at a stretch but I'd have to return to the border and re-enter every six months. If I can live on my meager income then I won't have to work and I hadn't truly expected to get any kind of work while there. I think my main question is if and when I find a place to rent, would it be an issue that I'm there as a tourist? The remaining questions of course would be what cities might best accommodate what I'm looking for. Thanks again!


I think San Miguel de Allende started as an artist hangout and may still retain elements of that flavor, but pretty upscale I am guessing never having visited it. Tlaquepaque in Guadalajara is a place where lots of fancy arts and crafts are sold in high end shops. Sayulita on the coast north of Puerta Vallarta is a smaller town with a hippy/artsy flavor from what I have heard.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> I think San Miguel de Allende started as an artist hangout and may still retain elements of that flavor, but pretty upscale I am guessing never having visited it. Tlaquepaque in Guadalajara is a place where lots of fancy arts and crafts are sold in high end shops. Sayulita on the coast north of Puerta Vallarta is a smaller town with a hippy/artsy flavor from what I have heard.


However, in terms of numbers of museums and art galleries and an incredibly rich cultural life, Mexico City would have to rate as Número Uno!


----------



## claudio444

Thanks to both of you, you've given me terrific starting points. I started out interested in Mexico City but I hear such conflicting things about it. I like cities so if it's the city like qualities of it that turn people off, they don't turn me off. Since I'd be out of my element I am concerned about being vulnerable to crime.


----------



## Isla Verde

claudio444 said:


> Thanks to both of you, you've given me terrific starting points. I started out interested in Mexico City but I hear such conflicting things about it. I like cities so if it's the city like qualities of it that turn people off, they don't turn me off. Since I'd be out of my element I am concerned about being vulnerable to crime.


If you like really big cities, like New York City, for example, then you may like Mexico City. I wouldn't worry much about crime, unless you like to go out drinking in questionable neighborhoods at early hours of the morning. I'm a woman in my sixties, who lives alone, in a centrally-located, fairly safe neighborhood. I feel comfortable going out at all times of the day and riding public transportation, till maybe 10 pm. I do speak Spanish well and don't look like a tourist, so that may help to keep me out of harm's way too.


----------



## claudio444

Thanks! That's extremely helpful. I can figure on how NOT to look like a tourist, but I have to admit my spanish is only so so. I understand the grammar it's just my vocabulary is weak. Could I get by being on a learning curve. Is there a decent sized American community there?


----------



## Isla Verde

claudio444 said:


> Thanks! That's extremely helpful. I can figure on how NOT to look like a tourist, but I have to admit my spanish is only so so. I understand the grammar it's just my vocabulary is weak. Could I get by being on a learning curve. Is there a decent sized American community there?


The longer you live in a place, I think, the less you look like a tourist. It has a lot to do with feeling comfortable living there, at home, so to speak. The best way to improve your Spanish is by using it every day in everyday situations. You'll find that most Mexicans are very helpful and friendly if you just attempt to communicate with them in their language. There are lots of Americans living in Mexico City, but they live all over the place, not just in one area. There are also lots of Canadians here (some of my best friends) and Brits and so on.


----------



## claudio444

Wonderful, thanks so much. Are things usually within walking distance? Stores and cafes and the like?


----------



## Isla Verde

claudio444 said:


> Wonderful, thanks so much. Are things usually within walking distance? Stores and cafes and the like?


In my neighborhood they are. It really depends on where you live.


----------



## claudio444

Good to know. Thanks again.


----------



## Isla Verde

claudio444 said:


> Good to know. Thanks again.


You're welcome again. Feel free to ask more questions. However, the only way you're going to know if a move to Mexico is the right one for you is to come down for an extended vacation and spend some time in cities that appeal to you.


----------



## claudio444

That actually reminds me. So far the million dollar question for is should I engage in an extended visit (say the six months) would I be able to rent an apartment and have utilities like anyone else? And if should choose to stay, would I have to continue to leave the country every six months? I've learned that I wouldn't make enough money for temporary residence so I'm assuming being a constant tourist might be my only option.


----------



## PabloSa

Hello everyone!

My name is Pablo, I live in Querétaro, Qro., work in the automotive industry as a Senior Application Engineer, I'm happily married (no kids yet)...

Although I am not an expat, I want to welcome and help expats who consider moving to my city or surroundings.

Gracias!


----------



## TundraGreen

claudio444 said:


> That actually reminds me. So far the million dollar question for is should I engage in an extended visit (say the six months) would I be able to rent an apartment and have utilities like anyone else? And if should choose to stay, would I have to continue to leave the country every six months? I've learned that I wouldn't make enough money for temporary residence so I'm assuming being a constant tourist might be my only option.


You've got it. Tourists can rent and pay utilities and even buy property. Without a visa, you will have to go leave every 180 days to get a new tourist permit.


----------



## TundraGreen

PabloSa said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Pablo, I live in Querétaro, Qro., work in the automotive industry as a Senior Application Engineer, I'm happily married (no kids yet)...
> 
> Although I am not an expat, I want to welcome and help expats who consider moving to my city or surroundings.
> 
> Gracias!


:welcome:


----------



## Longford

claudio444 said:


> I've learned that I wouldn't make enough money for temporary residence so I'm assuming being a constant tourist might be my only option.


Here's my view on the matter: A tourist is a tourist, not someone who establishes residence (i.e., with the intention of staying beyond the 180-days). The visa which is intended for short-term use by tourists wouldn't apply once you go beyond the 180-days and/or establish a residency. And if you establish residency in Mexico (particularly so once you're out of the special USA/Mexico border zone) you are expected to apply for and meet the requirements of that proper visa classification. Or, you're not supposed to be residing/staying in the country.


----------



## Greenlady

*Hola!*

My name is Kate and my partner Tom and I live in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada and purchased land in Tulum, Mexico about a year ago. We have been Interval International members for years and know we want to retire out of Canada (get away from those winters!!) in two to three years time. We're just about to head down to Tulum at the end of February to spend time in the town and really get a feel for the place so we can decide if this is where we want to build or look at the land purchase as an investment (which is already grown) and move on to another country such as Ecuador or Costa Rica.

We would love to meet up with an expats living in Tulum between February 25 and March 6 to talk about your experiences.


----------



## TundraGreen

Greenlady said:


> My name is Kate and my partner Tom and I live in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada and purchased land in Tulum, Mexico about a year ago. We have been Interval International members for years and know we want to retire out of Canada (get away from those winters!!) in two to three years time. We're just about to head down to Tulum at the end of February to spend time in the town and really get a feel for the place so we can decide if this is where we want to build or look at the land purchase as an investment (which is already grown) and move on to another country such as Ecuador or Costa Rica.
> 
> We would love to meet up with an expats living in Tulum between February 25 and March 6 to talk about your experiences.


:welcome:


GARYJ65 said:


> My name is Gary Jacques, living in Queretaro, I´m a construction contractor in Queretaro, Cuernavaca and San Miguel de Allende, fluent in both languages.
> Regards!


:welcome:


----------



## TrueReyna

Hello everyone, my name is Lisa and I moved to Mexico 5 years ago with my Mexican husband. I have 3 children whom I home school. I live in the state of Hidalgo and really love Mexico, but miss speaking with English with others. Would like to get to know more of you all better. Hope to do that in the near future.


----------



## conklinwh

TrueReyna said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Lisa and I moved to Mexico 5 years ago with my Mexican husband. I have 3 children whom I home school. I live in the state of Hidalgo and really love Mexico, but miss speaking with English with others. Would like to get to know more of you all better. Hope to do that in the near future.


Are you near Pachuca? We recently did field trip to micro brewery in old pulce hacienda just outside Pachuca. Beautiful area.


----------



## TrueReyna

MelodyfromWashington said:


> Hi we are in Monterrey at this time. But going to Merida in June to check it out.
> 
> I am retired, and I homeschool my 13 yr old daughter. I have two other daughters here also, one is married to a Mexican doctor. She is the reason why we came down here in the first place.
> 
> We spend most of the time in our home. Mainly because of the unpredictable dangers of driving anywhere in this Monterrey area. Danger has been VERY real in this area. We have been here since August 2010. For this area, those gun fighting, drug-military/police random gunfights and other dangers that the US media write about *are true*. Unfortuately we have been very lonely because of this.
> 
> We live in a secured neighborhood, but it still isnt that safe. We are going to Merida for three weeks in June, just to check it out. We may move there if we like it.
> 
> We have been commuting back and forth from Washington/Oregon to Monterrey every year for 12 yrs now. Mostly to visit my married daughter and grandkids. We all want to move away from Monterrey soon. But first want to check out Merida or other similar areas near the beach and Yucaton before we make a final decision to leave this country or relocate to yucaton.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there are expat 'families' with kids in the Merida area? Especially homeschool families?
> 
> Thanks,
> Melody


Well I am not in Merida, but in Hidalgo. I have 2 daughters that I home school. 14 and 11. After I have figured out this forum more, and what to post to complete my five post. We can talk better. Nice to meet you Melody. I'm Lisa.


----------



## TrueReyna

Plan very carefully and make sure this is what you really want! It is very different here!! Not impossible but very different. It took me a few years to even want to get out of my house and get to know people here, but once I did, I truly can say I love it here, and the people are great!!!


----------



## TrueReyna

Hello bigvz, so nice to find another Hoosier here. I'm from Seymour, IN. Just an hour south of Indy. Moved here 5 years ago with my Mexican husband and 4 children. I know and understand everything your talking about!!!! LOL!!! I am currently home schooling my daughters. Looking forward to getting to know you better.


----------



## TrueReyna

conklinwh said:


> Are you near Pachuca? We recently did field trip to micro brewery in old pulce hacienda just outside Pachuca. Beautiful area.


No, not living in Pachuca. Wish I were though. I live in a little pueblo near Sahagun.


----------



## TrueReyna

bigvz said:


> I just discovered this website yesterday and wished I had found it a long time ago.
> 
> My name is Valarie and I am an American living in a little town called Jalostotitlan, Jalisco. It is about 1.5 hours NE of Guadalajara and just over an hour SW of Aguascalientes.
> 
> I moved here in May 2008. My husband is Mexican and we meet in the US. We started paperwork to get his status changed in the US in Dec 2006 and in Feb 2008 he had his interview at the US Embassy in Juarez where he was barred for 10 years.
> 
> At the time we had a 13 month old little girl and I was 8 months pregnant. It didn't seem right not living with him. So, I sold almost all of our furniture and belongs, sold our house and shut my life down in Indianapolis, Indiana and moved down here.
> 
> I kicked and screamed for a long time. The culture shock was overwhelming. Now, I have a job with a US company that I do via the internet and allows us to live very comfortably, as the pay here in this small town is unreal.
> 
> Our little girls are 3 and 4 now and I am trying to decide whether I should homeschool them or send them to school here. When we are able to get his visa, we plan to move back to the States so I want them to adjust to the school there as easily as possible.
> 
> While I have adjusted quite well, and there are several things I like about Mexico (wouldn't have said that 3 years ago  ), we plan to return to the US when we are allowed to.



Hello bigvz, so nice to find another Hoosier here. I'm from Seymour, IN. Just an hour south of Indy. Moved here 5 years ago with my Mexican husband and 4 children. I know and understand everything your talking about!!!! LOL!!! I am currently home schooling my daughters. Looking forward to getting to know you better. Would you be willing by chance to share info on the company that you work for online? I am in desperate need of finding work as due to the fact of life changing events that will effect the future of myself and my children. I so desperately want to continue living in Mexico for the rest of my days. I have come to love it here.


----------



## mocean

My name is Mimi and I live in Ventura County, CA, but wishing I'd left the US long ago. Better late than never, as they say. So, I've been all over Mexico and still can't settle on a place to live. I found this forum and have been reading all the great information the members have posted. I'm hoping to find a location that's safe for a woman alone with her dog. My son is grown, though he will visit often. I run an online business, so good postal service is important to me. I'm also hoping to discover that perfect place in Mexico where you don't need a nuclear device to kill the vicious insects. I am -severely- allergic to insect stings, never mind contracting Dengue, so I need to be near good medical care. Need to be able to refill my epi-pen prescription. Don't care about TV or air conditioning. I would love to meet up with other expats and would also love to absorb into the local culture. I love Latin culture and am seeking to embrace it, not change it. Desperately need to avoid areas with pollution issues, so no new housing for me. Is that all, you ask? Just my wishlist; not a list of demands.


----------



## conklinwh

mocean said:


> My name is Mimi and I live in Ventura County, CA, but wishing I'd left the US long ago. Better late than never, as they say. So, I've been all over Mexico and still can't settle on a place to live. I found this forum and have been reading all the great information the members have posted. I'm hoping to find a location that's safe for a woman alone with her dog. My son is grown, though he will visit often. I run an online business, so good postal service is important to me. I'm also hoping to discover that perfect place in Mexico where you don't need a nuclear device to kill the vicious insects. I am -severely- allergic to insect stings, never mind contracting Dengue, so I need to be near good medical care. Need to be able to refill my epi-pen prescription. Don't care about TV or air conditioning. I would love to meet up with other expats and would also love to absorb into the local culture. I love Latin culture and am seeking to embrace it, not change it. Desperately need to avoid areas with pollution issues, so no new housing for me. Is that all, you ask? Just my wishlist; not a list of demands.


Would think that San Miguel would be a very good entry point as basically hits all your wish list. However, you really need visit a couple of places and see for yourself.


----------



## circle110

mocean said:


> My name is Mimi and I live in Ventura County, CA, but wishing I'd left the US long ago. Better late than never, as they say. So, I've been all over Mexico and still can't settle on a place to live. I found this forum and have been reading all the great information the members have posted. I'm hoping to find a location that's safe for a woman alone with her dog. My son is grown, though he will visit often. I run an online business, so good postal service is important to me. I'm also hoping to discover that perfect place in Mexico where you don't need a nuclear device to kill the vicious insects. I am -severely- allergic to insect stings, never mind contracting Dengue, so I need to be near good medical care. Need to be able to refill my epi-pen prescription. Don't care about TV or air conditioning. I would love to meet up with other expats and would also love to absorb into the local culture. I love Latin culture and am seeking to embrace it, not change it. Desperately need to avoid areas with pollution issues, so no new housing for me. Is that all, you ask? Just my wishlist; not a list of demands.


Welcome to the forum.

You should be able to find many places in Mexico that fit most of your wishlist.

The only big problem I see in your list is good postal service. In Mexico the phrase "good postal service" could almost qualify as an oxymoron. The Mexican postal service is dicey at best and other shipping options are pretty expensive.

If your business is online, why do you need postal service?


----------



## mocean

I've never looked into San Miguel. Thank you. I'll investigate the bug situation there  I have visited many places in Mexico and for the short term, loved them all; some, more than others. It's the insects that make choosing a place to live so difficult. If I wasn't so allergic, this wouldn't be an issue. Thanks for your feedback. I really appreciate it.


----------



## mocean

Hi and thanks for the information! A small part of my business is hunting down local art for clients and sending them out. The expense isn't an issue. As long as the packages arrive in one piece and in a reasonable amount of time, I'll be happy. I know postal service is dicey so, if there are alternatives to that, things should work out. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## circle110

If cost isn't an issue, FedEx and DHL have offices all over Mexico.

We live in Guanajuato, not too far from San Miguel. Bugs are fairly few and far between here. Much less buggy here than Chicago, where I used to live. Much of the central highlands area of Mexico has a similar climate and insect factor.


----------



## adwohc

Hi...just arrived from Az and planning on returning to Oaxaca and looking for a year round rental to start and residency requirements. I'm retired and travel a lot but find this an alluring place to set up home base.
Any suggestions about residency or any helpful hint would be appreciated.
travel on
david


----------



## slats

Hi, I'm a 49 year old divorced male, hoping to retire at 55, and have been planning on retiring abroad for a long time. Started looking in Mexico first, then drifted to Panama, Uruguay, Ecuador, and now I find myself back looking at Mexico again. 

I'm looking for a lower cost of living than Long Island (which is almost everywhere warm, another need), urban enough that I can get by without a car. The beach bum lifestyle really appeals to me, I love the Cancun to Tulum coast, but hate hurricanes, so I'm probably looking more Mazatlan to Manzanillo. On the surface, I love the colonial houses in Mazatlan, and the jungle right outside the beach town in PV. If the Spanish had been kind enough to settle PV in the 1500's, that would easily be my first choice. 

Joined the forum because I'm a lurker who sometimes has a question. As I start thinking about buying something _before_ I retire, I'll probably be more active here.


----------



## TundraGreen

adwohc said:


> Hi...just arrived from Az and planning on returning to Oaxaca and looking for a year round rental to start and residency requirements. I'm retired and travel a lot but find this an alluring place to set up home base.
> Any suggestions about residency or any helpful hint would be appreciated.
> travel on
> david


:welcome:


----------



## TundraGreen

slats said:


> Hi, I'm a 49 year old divorced male, hoping to retire at 55, and have been planning on retiring abroad for a long time. Started looking in Mexico first, then drifted to Panama, Uruguay, Ecuador, and now I find myself back looking at Mexico again.
> 
> I'm looking for a lower cost of living than Long Island (which is almost everywhere warm, another need), urban enough that I can get by without a car. The beach bum lifestyle really appeals to me, I love the Cancun to Tulum coast, but hate hurricanes, so I'm probably looking more Mazatlan to Manzanillo. On the surface, I love the colonial houses in Mazatlan, and the jungle right outside the beach town in PV. If the Spanish had been kind enough to settle PV in the 1500's, that would easily be my first choice.
> 
> Joined the forum because I'm a lurker who sometimes has a question. As I start thinking about buying something _before_ I retire, I'll probably be more active here.


:welcome:


----------



## adwohc

slats said:


> Hi, I'm a 49 year old divorced male, hoping to retire at 55, and have been planning on retiring abroad for a long time. Started looking in Mexico first, then drifted to Panama, Uruguay, Ecuador, and now I find myself back looking at Mexico again.
> 
> I'm looking for a lower cost of living than Long Island (which is almost everywhere warm, another need), urban enough that I can get by without a car. The beach bum lifestyle really appeals to me, I love the Cancun to Tulum coast, but hate hurricanes, so I'm probably looking more Mazatlan to Manzanillo. On the surface, I love the colonial houses in Mazatlan, and the jungle right outside the beach town in PV. If the Spanish had been kind enough to settle PV in the 1500's, that would easily be my first choice.
> 
> Joined the forum because I'm a lurker who sometimes has a question. As I start thinking about buying something _before_ I retire, I'll probably be more active here.


Have you tried Oaxaca...no hurricanes that I know of nice year round temp and great history?
adwohc


----------



## jtfars

Im a technical writer in my early thirties. My wife and I been married for almost four years now and we have a brand new baby boy. 

I grew up in San Diego and I've been interested in moving to Rosarito/Ensenada since I can remember. I work primarily from home and would only have to visit San Diego a few times a month. I imagine I would obtain the sentri pass.

I think the benefits of moving to Baja are fairly obvious to people in this forum. My concerns have to do with the safety of my family and our ability to adapt to the lifestyle and meet people. 

Our Spanish is intermediate at best, however, we are both dedicated to improving it. My wife and I are both dedicated and driven people. We want our children to grow up bilingual and with a well rounded perspective. 

Thanks!


----------



## slats

adwohc said:


> Have you tried Oaxaca...no hurricanes that I know of nice year round temp and great history?
> adwohc


I'm leaning pretty heavily towards the beach. I love the beach, and I'm considering buying soon and maybe renting it out when I'm not there to offset my costs. 

Of course, it's a plan in constant flux.


----------



## mickisue1

slats said:


> I'm leaning pretty heavily towards the beach. I love the beach, and I'm considering buying soon and maybe renting it out when I'm not there to offset my costs.
> 
> Of course, it's a plan in constant flux.


Have you researched the typical hottest months of the year, and spent a week on the beach at that time?

I love the beach, too, but living there in 100+ temps with high humidity is not attractive to me. I'd prefer to LIVE somewhere more moderate, and spend a couple weeks, twice a year, at the beach. After all, I'll be retired!


----------



## slats

mickisue1 said:


> Have you researched the typical hottest months of the year, and spent a week on the beach at that time?
> 
> I love the beach, too, but living there in 100+ temps with high humidity is not attractive to me. I'd prefer to LIVE somewhere more moderate, and spend a couple weeks, twice a year, at the beach. After all, I'll be retired!


I've read about it, but I haven't lived it.  I expect I'll spend some time there in the summer before I commit, but I do really like the hot weather. I think I'll be more likely to attract visitors if I live on the beach, as opposed to the highlands, and that's important, too. I would be coming down alone.


----------



## AlanMexicali

slats said:


> I've read about it, but I haven't lived it.  I expect I'll spend some time there in the summer before I commit, but I do really like the hot weather. I think I'll be more likely to attract visitors if I live on the beach, as opposed to the highlands, and that's important, too. I would be coming down alone.


I also like hot weather and find it pleasant even with high humidity. When I live for many months in 100+ dry heat and very hot nights I feel right at home. Very high humidity is a bit tiresome when over 90 but tolerable to me. Alan


----------



## Isla Verde

slats said:


> I've read about it, but I haven't lived it.  I expect I'll spend some time there in the summer before I commit, but I do really like the hot weather. I think I'll be more likely to attract visitors if I live on the beach, as opposed to the highlands, and that's important, too. I would be coming down alone.


I live in the highlands, in Mexico City, and I've had a number of visitors over the last few years. My friends are more interested in exploring the cultural and historical attractions of Mexico than lying on the beach!


----------



## Infidel_jack

mickisue1 said:


> Have you researched the typical hottest months of the year, and spent a week on the beach at that time?
> 
> I love the beach, too, but living there in 100+ temps with high humidity is not attractive to me. I'd prefer to LIVE somewhere more moderate, and spend a couple weeks, twice a year, at the beach. After all, I'll be retired!


If you like tropical mountains in coffee country Jalapa (Xalapa) might fit the bill. It's only about 2 hours by bus from Vera Cruz where you can get a plane to Cozumel or the west coast. I have never been, but checking the internet it seems similar to Manizales in Colombia.

I believe Juaquinx lives there, you might consider discussing life in Jalapa with him.


----------



## TundraGreen

slats said:


> I've read about it, but I haven't lived it.  I expect I'll spend some time there in the summer before I commit, but I do really like the hot weather. I think I'll be more likely to attract visitors if I live on the beach, as opposed to the highlands, and that's important, too. I would be coming down alone.


I had a similar thought when I was thinking about where to live. I thought if I lived near the water my kids might visit more often.

Then I came to my senses and realized that my kids have their own busy lives and are never going to visit for more than a few days every year or so. Do I really want to live in someplace that is perfect a week out of the year. 

I like the water, but mostly when viewed from a sailboat rather than the beach. For daily living, I will take an urban setting with a warm but not steamy climate.


----------



## slats

Isla Verde said:


> I live in the highlands, in Mexico City, and I've had a number of visitors over the last few years. My friends are more interested in exploring the cultural and historical attractions of Mexico than lying on the beach!


I think my friends would largely prefer wandering back and forth between the beach and the bar in flip-flops. Lol. Same with my kids and their friends, and my nieces and nephews. 

I hear you, though. I am interested in "real Mexico." I just think I'd prefer the beach the majority of the time. I'll also be in decent shape financially. I could see myself traveling for long stretches in the summer, especially if it really is unbearable.


----------



## slats

TundraGreen said:


> I had a similar thought when I was thinking about where to live. I thought if I lived near the water my kids might visit more often.
> 
> Then I came to my senses and realized that my kids have their own busy lives and are never going to visit for more than a few days every year or so. Do I really want to live in someplace that is perfect a week out of the year.
> 
> I like the water, but mostly when viewed from a sailboat rather than the beach. For daily living, I will take an urban setting with a warm but not steamy climate.


Urban is important to me, too. Definitely want to live in a place where I can comfortably walk to food shop, restaurants, bars, maybe a movie theater, and -uh- the beach!  

I don't know if you're familiar with Long Island, but it's a summer destination. Lots of beach. Fire Island is a carless place in the summertime, with little villages for shopping and entertainment, and just a laid-back vibe. I really think I'd enjoy living like that year 'round. I certainly enjoy it a couple months out of the year.


----------



## adwohc

slats said:


> I'm leaning pretty heavily towards the beach. I love the beach, and I'm considering buying soon and maybe renting it out when I'm not there to offset my costs.
> 
> Of course, it's a plan in constant flux.


Well good luck...my plan is pretty similar but in the mountains...little cooler PV is nice weather...occasional flooding . Best wishes.
david

see the world before you leave it. Hows the weather today?


----------



## mickisue1

My thought in regard to my kids...all four of them...is that, when they visit, we can always make a trip to the beach, if it's the right time of year.

WE will be retired, and, rent and living expenses being what they are, can certainly spring for the cost of a rental for a week for all of us.

Thanks for the idea, Jack, but at the moment I'm leaning more towards Patzcuaro. It's less than an hour from Morelia, about four hours from either the beach or the DF, and there are lakes within a half hour that are swimmable, although Lake Patzcuaro is currently too polluted, itself.

Nearly forgot--it's also close enough for a day trip to the Monarch sanctuaries, which I have wanted to visit for a long time.


----------



## conklinwh

mickisue1 said:


> My thought in regard to my kids...all four of them...is that, when they visit, we can always make a trip to the beach, if it's the right time of year.
> 
> WE will be retired, and, rent and living expenses being what they are, can certainly spring for the cost of a rental for a week for all of us.
> 
> Thanks for the idea, Jack, but at the moment I'm leaning more towards Patzcuaro. It's less than an hour from Morelia, about four hours from either the beach or the DF, and there are lakes within a half hour that are swimmable, although Lake Patzcuaro is currently too polluted, itself.
> 
> Nearly forgot--it's also close enough for a day trip to the Monarch sanctuaries, which I have wanted to visit for a long time.


We really like Patzcuaro as well and is a good balance of folk although some of the locals have expressed concern with the drug kingpins influencing their kids.
We are driving past there to Barra de Potosi, just south of Zihua, on the 9th for 5 days. Had planned at stopping in Patzcuaro a couple of nights but now need to return directly.
Only complaint that I ever really hear is about the dampness so expect that should be a priority when looking.


----------



## topaz24

*Greetings to all*

Hola a todos,

By way of introduction, I would like to retire in Mexico (not there yet), and am also thinking about where, as many others in this forum. I have spent time in Mexico City, GDL, the Lake Chapala area, and Oaxaca. I like them all, and though I found Ajijic a bit small, there's pros and cons to every place. I'm working on my Spanish, but I think I won't be able to achieve fluency until I'm immersed. I look forward to that. 

One thing I wondered from others is whether people have found University communities as a kind of anchor-- I would like to continue professional activities in some way (public health / research ) but don't know if it's really possible, especially without fluency.

Anyway, I've really enjoyed reading all the stories in the forum so far. This seems like a great group.

Barbara


----------



## adwohc

RVGRINGO said:


> If you have a vocabulary of nouns, it is probably time for you to study a book entitled, "501 Spanish Verbs". Once you learn the root verbs and the first several conjugations, you will suddenly find yourself able to construct sentences. Before you know it, it will become fun!


Great suggestion...I'm just starting out...should I take basics first or go for the verbs?
David...hoping to live in Oaxaca


Sorry...I'll go back to the nouns


----------



## surfrider

I live in Patzcuaro and I love the area for lots of reasons. However I had some personal bad experiences with the expats in the area, but many expats that live in the area enjoy activities with each other. Also the dampness is a problem for us and my lack of Spanish is a big draw back for me in the town. Personally I think that you really need to speak Spanish in this town to get by. I also lived in the Chapala area and I did not need to speak Spanish there as much as in Patzcuaro and I also found that the expats there were nicer at least to us than the ones in Patzcuaro. Do not mean to give Patzcuaro a bad rap, the town is a very interesting place. Driving a car here is quite an experience in combat training. The plaza is trully a heaven, the open market is wonderful. My neighbors are Mexican and are wonderful. But personally if I were looking at where to put children to raise them - I would look somewhere else and I think that the Chapala area would be better. But that is only my thoughts and my personal experiences. Everyone else will have different concepts and throughts about the two area's.


----------



## Isla Verde

adwohc said:


> Great suggestion...I'm just starting out...should I take basics first or go for the verbs?
> David...hoping to live in Oaxaca
> 
> 
> Sorry...I'll go back to the nouns


Speaking as a former Spanish teacher and current English teacher, what you need to learn to speak a language is not lists of nouns or verb conjugations but a knowledge of structures (you know, sentences) that allow you to communicate. Any decent language school will structure their classes around the concept of communication as should any books or online programs you may find to help you get started.


----------



## adwohc

*Drove into Mexico?*



surfrider said:


> I live in Patzcuaro and I love the area for lots of reasons. However I had some personal bad experiences with the expats in the area, but many expats that live in the area enjoy activities with each other. Also the dampness is a problem for us and my lack of Spanish is a big draw back for me in the town. Personally I think that you really need to speak Spanish in this town to get by. I also lived in the Chapala area and I did not need to speak Spanish there as much as in Patzcuaro and I also found that the expats there were nicer at least to us than the ones in Patzcuaro. Do not mean to give Patzcuaro a bad rap, the town is a very interesting place. Driving a car here is quite an experience in combat training. The plaza is trully a heaven, the open market is wonderful. My neighbors are Mexican and are wonderful. But personally if I were looking at where to put children to raise them - I would look somewhere else and I think that the Chapala area would be better. But that is only my thoughts and my personal experiences. Everyone else will have different concepts and throughts about the two area's.


Hello, 
I think the more Spanish you speak the more you enjoy regardless of where you end up...I enjoy the expat community but didn't leave the US and come to Mexico to be with people from the US. It sure provides some conversation when you can't communicate well in Spanish...you sound like your on the same level I am...beginner? I would be interested in hearing about your drive down...toll roads ...day time only...no problems...what route? I hope to find a permanent place in Oaxaca before I return , then drive back this summer with some furnishings and "stuff"..
thanks
david


----------



## Infidel_jack

surfrider said:


> I live in Patzcuaro and I love the area for lots of reasons. However I had some personal bad experiences with the expats in the area, but many expats that live in the area enjoy activities with each other. Also the dampness is a problem for us and my lack of Spanish is a big draw back for me in the town. Personally I think that you really need to speak Spanish in this town to get by. I also lived in the Chapala area and I did not need to speak Spanish there as much as in Patzcuaro and I also found that the expats there were nicer at least to us than the ones in Patzcuaro. Do not mean to give Patzcuaro a bad rap, the town is a very interesting place. Driving a car here is quite an experience in combat training. The plaza is trully a heaven, the open market is wonderful. My neighbors are Mexican and are wonderful. But personally if I were looking at where to put children to raise them - I would look somewhere else and I think that the Chapala area would be better. But that is only my thoughts and my personal experiences. Everyone else will have different concepts and throughts about the two area's.


Surfrider,
If you want to learn to speak Spanish quickly, look into Pimsleur, I have used it and I live in Puebla and have zero contact with expats other than two LDS missionaires I ran across a couple of times while walking around town. In 2 1/2 months I estimate that I have walked over 500 km within Puebla and I am getting to know the place well. Since I am trying to become fluent in Spanish I like the fact that I have no option except to learn more each day in order to make friends and communicate.
The more you practice and listen to a language the more confident you become.
When I watch tv I prefer the channel "de pelicula" which shows all of the classic movies of the "Epoca de Oro de Cine Mexicana" I know and can discuss all the great singers and actors of the Mexican Cinema's Golden Age. Occassionaly I do get blank stares from the younger generation as you might in the states when discussing Errol Flynn, Ginger Rogers, Humphrey Bogart, David Niven or any of the the other great actors of the past.
Well anyway, enjoy your time in Patzcuaro, I visited once in the 1970's and found it idyllic.


----------



## adwohc

That is where I will begin then...thanks...I haven't studied a language for almost 50 years.
best david


----------



## surfrider

Isla Verde said:


> Speaking as a former Spanish teacher and current English teacher, what you need to learn to speak a language is not lists of nouns or verb conjugations but a knowledge of structures (you know, sentences) that allow you to communicate. Any decent language school will structure their classes around the concept of communication as should any books or online programs you may find to help you get started.


Oh Isla, I am trying so hard, I am learning but it is so hard for me. I just have to get over the one lang. syndrom. I will get this down believe me, I will keep on working with my Spanish until I sound like a natural born Mexican. I will I will I will.


----------



## surfrider

Infidel_jack said:


> Surfrider,
> If you want to learn to speak Spanish quickly, look into Pimsleur, I have used it and I live in Puebla and have zero contact with expats other than two LDS missionaires I ran across a couple of times while walking around town. In 2 1/2 months I estimate that I have walked over 500 km within Puebla and I am getting to know the place well. Since I am trying to become fluent in Spanish I like the fact that I have no option except to learn more each day in order to make friends and communicate.
> The more you practice and listen to a language the more confident you become.
> When I watch tv I prefer the channel "de pelicula" which shows all of the classic movies of the "Epoca de Oro de Cine Mexicana" I know and can discuss all the great singers and actors of the Mexican Cinema's Golden Age. Occassionaly I do get blank stares from the younger generation as you might in the states when discussing Errol Flynn, Ginger Rogers, Humphrey Bogart, David Niven or any of the the other great actors of the past.
> Well anyway, enjoy your time in Patzcuaro, I visited once in the 1970's and found it idyllic.


I am taking the course from the Pimsleur group but I also have to scedule my time to study better. I need to schedule 3 times a day to study - I will get this down. I will. thanks for your input and support
:clap2:


----------



## Isla Verde

surfrider said:


> Oh Isla, I am trying so hard, I am learning but it is so hard for me. I just have to get over the one lang. syndrom. I will get this down believe me, I will keep on working with my Spanish until I sound like a natural born Mexican. I will I will I will.


It's hard to do on your own, especially if you're over the age of 20 or so. I urge you to find a class (or good private tutor) to help you acquire a good foundation of grammar and vocabulary and communication strategies.


----------



## adwohc

Thanks...will do when I return.


----------



## topaz24

Isla Verde said:


> Speaking as a former Spanish teacher and current English teacher, what you need to learn to speak a language is not lists of nouns or verb conjugations but a knowledge of structures (you know, sentences) that allow you to communicate. Any decent language school will structure their classes around the concept of communication as should any books or online programs you may find to help you get started.


I really agree with this-- and also that it's very important to learn things like 'good morning and good afternoon", and 'please and thanks'. I've found that manners are important and appreciated in Mexico. The other thing that helped me quit a lot was the FSI Spanish Language course-- also called Platiquemos. It's available online.


----------



## surfrider

Isla Verde said:


> It's hard to do on your own, especially if you're over the age of 20 or so. I urge you to find a class (or good private tutor) to help you acquire a good foundation of grammar and vocabulary and communication strategies.


as soon as I find the spot where we will settle down and make our home I have that on the list before making my bed even. A private tutor is going to be a must for me. My time table to find our perminate location is around April and hopefully then start private tutoring at that time. That truly is what I need.


----------



## Isla Verde

topaz24 said:


> I really agree with this-- and also that it's very important to learn things like 'good morning and good afternoon", and 'please and thanks'. I've found that manners are important and appreciated in Mexico. . .


Definitely! It's part of the cultural element of learning a language and learning to live in a foreign country. I know I pay much more attention to the linguistic niceties you mention when I'm in Mexico than I do when I visit the States. They do make even the most mundane human interactions more gratifying!


----------



## mickisue1

surfrider said:


> as soon as I find the spot where we will settle down and make our home I have that on the list before making my bed even. A private tutor is going to be a must for me. My time table to find our perminate location is around April and hopefully then start private tutoring at that time. That truly is what I need.


Surfrider, ever heard the term, "Bloom where you are planted"?

You're in Patz now, and have Spanish speaking neighbors, right? You could get a two month jump on your learning, if you offer to trade a cup of coffee a couple days a week for some Spanish conversation, while you're there. Even if the conversation is at the toddler level, "I like coffee. I also like coffee."


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> Surfrider, ever heard the term, "Bloom where you are planted"?
> 
> You're in Patz now, and have Spanish speaking neighbors, right? You could get a two month jump on your learning, if you offer to trade a cup of coffee a couple days a week for some Spanish conversation, while you're there. Even if the conversation is at the toddler level, "I like coffee. I also like coffee."


Depending on how much Spanish surfrider has acquired up to now, having coffee with a Mexican neighbor may or may not be helpful, unless the neighbor knows a bit of English. A better plan is an _intercambio_ with someone who is learning English - maybe a half hour in Spanish, then a half hour in English.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Depending on how much Spanish surfrider has acquired up to now, having coffee with a Mexican neighbor may or may not be helpful, unless the neighbor knows a bit of English. A better plan is an _intercambio_ with someone who is learning English - maybe a half hour in Spanish, then a half hour in English.


I have found intercambios excellent ways to practice Spanish. I am on my third Intercambio partner now. At first, the Spanish half of the conversation was painful because I knew so little Spanish. Now my Spanish is better than my current intercambio's English so the shoe is on the other foot. Either way it is a good plan. You each get something out of it. In the process you learn a lot about other aspects of life in Mexico since you have an hour or so to fill with conversation. I learn about politics, local gossip, housing construction, slang, and on and on.


----------



## taniagr

surfrider said:


> I am taking the course from the Pimsleur group but I also have to scedule my time to study better. I need to schedule 3 times a day to study - I will get this down. I will. thanks for your input and support
> :clap2:


I've started improving my spanish by reading Junie B. Jones spanish children's books (found on Amazon) and I feel like it really has helped my sentence structure and learning new words and phrases. And she speaks in the first person most of the time so it helps me learn how I would say things. 

On top of that, I've been making up my own crossword puzzles from EclipseCrossword.com. I downloaded the program on my laptop and it's super easy to make your own with a mix of spanish and english words. Print it out, if you have a printer of course, and voile! work 'em out and get fluent! Good luck!


----------



## surfrider

mickisue1 said:


> Surfrider, ever heard the term, "Bloom where you are planted"?
> 
> You're in Patz now, and have Spanish speaking neighbors, right? You could get a two month jump on your learning, if you offer to trade a cup of coffee a couple days a week for some Spanish conversation, while you're there. Even if the conversation is at the toddler level, "I like coffee. I also like coffee."


Well what I did is invite the ladies over not just for coffee but for a cooking class - them showing me how to make totilas and me showing them how to make biscuits. We had biscuits, totilas, made dinner for all had a ball drank tequila and could not remember one word of Spanish I learned. (think I should drop the teuila?) But it sure was fun.


----------



## Infidel_jack

surfrider said:


> I am taking the course from the Pimsleur group but I also have to scedule my time to study better. I need to schedule 3 times a day to study - I will get this down. I will. thanks for your input and support
> :clap2:


They only recommend thirty minutes a day. just do that every day. All the segments last thirty minute and there are two segments per disc. Their studies say your retention will be greater when limited to 30 minutes daily. Turn off the cell phone and avoid distractions during this period.
I also have a large Barron's dictionary, a book of 600 common verbs by Berlitz, a Barrons book on Spanish grammar and a few other books on verb usage and grammar that I have for reference. 
I am on my second historical novel in Spanish, the first was about the Mexican Revolution of 1910 and it was actually set in the year 1913 and described the fall of the hapless and timid Francisco Madero. It was a conspiracy theory about rich industrialists and President Taft actually causing the revolution for financial gain.
I gave the bok to a friend that works at Pemex in Coatzacoalcos and I forgot the name of the author and the title. I thought i was 1910, but a google search was fruitless. I am currently reading a book called Centauros by Alberto Vázquez-Figueroa. The vocabulary is even more advanced and difficult than the first book and I often try to force myself to just let the Spanish words trickle into my conscientiousness without translation in an attempt to begin thinking more in the idiom. The title of the book translates to Centaurs and describes how the ****** of the Caribbean viewed the mounted knights of the Spanish aristocracy. The main Character, Alsonso de Ojeda was a gambler and accomplished duelist (sword not firearms) who was bored with the court of Seville and wanted adventure. He signed on with Cristobal Colon for his second voyage to the New World. He was a natural leader and defeat the ****** (ok, Ill stop) the indigenous natives of the Island of Haiti as the book has the locals calling themselves Haitians.
he returned to Spain and got a commission to explore and determine if there was actually a huge continent separating Spain from another ocean and the far east,
Colombus had been claiming that he had discovered an archipelego off the coast of China and that he just hadn't gone far enough.
I am only on page 175 of this book and it has 418. I have been picking it up and putting down for ten days, but were I a primary Spanish speaker, I would have raced through this book without stopping, it is that good.
I apologize for being so long winded. ( i am also tweaking people by using the word I used to describe the Haitians and other natives of the Americas.)


----------



## Quetza

Hi, everyone! 

I joined the forum last year around May but life got rudely in the way and haven't been posting for a while. Luckily, I found my way back and have been reading posts for the last week or so, and decided to start posting again. 

I'm happy to be back, it's great to see (read?) you all again. ｡◕‿◕｡


----------



## surfrider

Quetza said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I joined the forum last year around May but life got rudely in the way and haven't been posting for a while. Luckily, I found my way back and have been reading posts for the last week or so, and decided to start posting again.
> 
> I'm happy to be back, it's great to see (read?) you all again. ｡◕‿◕｡


Welcome home:clap2:love your Avatar.


----------



## surfrider

Infidel_jack said:


> They only recommend thirty minutes a day. just do that every day. All the segments last thirty minute and there are two segments per disc. Their studies say your retention will be greater when limited to 30 minutes daily. Turn off the cell phone and avoid distractions during this period.
> I also have a large Barron's dictionary, a book of 600 common verbs by Berlitz, a Barrons book on Spanish grammar and a few other books on verb usage and grammar that I have for reference.
> I am on my second historical novel in Spanish, the first was about the Mexican Revolution of 1910 and it was actually set in the year 1913 and described the fall of the hapless and timid Francisco Madero. It was a conspiracy theory about rich industrialists and President Taft actually causing the revolution for financial gain.
> I gave the bok to a friend that works at Pemex in Coatzacoalcos and I forgot the name of the author and the title. I thought i was 1910, but a google search was fruitless. I am currently reading a book called Centauros by Alberto Vázquez-Figueroa. The vocabulary is even more advanced and difficult than the first book and I often try to force myself to just let the Spanish words trickle into my conscientiousness without translation in an attempt to begin thinking more in the idiom. The title of the book translates to Centaurs and describes how the ****** of the Caribbean viewed the mounted knights of the Spanish aristocracy. The main Character, Alsonso de Ojeda was a gambler and accomplished duelist (sword not firearms) who was bored with the court of Seville and wanted adventure. He signed on with Cristobal Colon for his second voyage to the New World. He was a natural leader and defeat the ****** (ok, Ill stop) the indigenous natives of the Island of Haiti as the book has the locals calling themselves Haitians.
> he returned to Spain and got a commission to explore and determine if there was actually a huge continent separating Spain from another ocean and the far east,
> Colombus had been claiming that he had discovered an archipelego off the coast of China and that he just hadn't gone far enough.
> I am only on page 175 of this book and it has 418. I have been picking it up and putting down for ten days, but were I a primary Spanish speaker, I would have raced through this book without stopping, it is that good.
> I apologize for being so long winded. ( i am also tweaking people by using the word I used to describe the Haitians and other natives of the Americas.)


thanks for the info. will take the advice.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Quetza said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I joined the forum last year around May but life got rudely in the way and haven't been posting for a while. Luckily, I found my way back and have been reading posts for the last week or so, and decided to start posting again.
> 
> I'm happy to be back, it's great to see (read?) you all again. ｡◕‿◕｡


Bienvenidos!


----------



## Isla Verde

Quetza said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I joined the forum last year around May but life got rudely in the way and haven't been posting for a while. Luckily, I found my way back and have been reading posts for the last week or so, and decided to start posting again.
> 
> I'm happy to be back, it's great to see (read?) you all again. ｡◕‿◕｡


Nice to have you back. How did a chilena end up in Mexico? Some years I had a wonderful vacation in Chile and have fond memories of your homeland.


----------



## Quetza

surfrider said:


> Welcome home:clap2:love your Avatar.


Thanks! :wave: I'm glad you like it, it makes me feel better about the awful amount of time it took to choose and resize it. 




Infidel_jack said:


> Bienvenidos!


Thank you! (It would be "bienvenida", though, because I'm a woman. Bienvenidos would apply if you were talking to a male or mixed group of people.  )




Isla Verde said:


> Nice to have you back. How did a chilena end up in Mexico? Some years I had a wonderful vacation in Chile and have fond memories of your homeland.


I'm actually a mexicana interested in the expat point of view about my country, but I thought it would be fun to play with the nationalities since it looks weird if it says originally from mexico, expat in mexico. Seems to be confusing for other people, so I'll stop doing it. 

I'm jealous! I want to go there, mostly because I want to visit my chilean friends and visit in real life, the places they have showed me through pictures and videos. Anyway, thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## RycckG

*In Search of Colonia, sans Merida*

Hello All, This has become a very interesting site to explore. My wife and I are in our 40's early 50's and are fortunate to be able to retire early. We love the colonial homes of the Historic Center of Merida, but hate the thought of dealing with the heat. In order of Importance, I would list:
1. colonial home with high ceilings
2. moderate climate
3. a bustling city that is walkable
4. quality restaurants, as we are ex-restaurantuers

we do intend to drive and explore much of mexico and see many locations, but a few suggestions would be helpful, since it would be impossible to see even most of Mexico

Thank You all, in advance
Rick


----------



## Infidel_jack

RycckG said:


> Hello All, This has become a very interesting site to explore. My wife and I are in our 40's early 50's and are fortunate to be able to retire early. We love the colonial homes of the Historic Center of Merida, but hate the thought of dealing with the heat. In order of Importance, I would list:
> 1. colonial home with high ceilings
> 2. moderate climate
> 3. a bustling city that is walkable
> 4. quality restaurants, as we are ex-restaurantuers
> 
> we do intend to drive and explore much of mexico and see many locations, but a few suggestions would be helpful, since it would be impossible to see even most of Mexico
> 
> Thank You all, in advance
> Rick


Sounds like Distrito Federal or Puebla. In Mexico City, Colonia Cuahtemoc near the US Embassy has some old homes from the Porfiriate that would fit the bill, though they are probably a bit pricey. The Historic District in Puebla might offer more for the money and is only a two hour bus ride from DF if you want to get a hotel fro a few days and do the cultural stuff available there.
Mexico City offers a lot more choices in restaurants. It is also the air hub of the country if you want to visit other locations and rent a car while there.


----------



## RycckG

Thanks Jack... We will be sure to visit those areas. Also, I've seen nice comments and photos in historic Moriela also.. We will need a lot of time to visit so many locations


----------



## Infidel_jack

RycckG said:


> Thanks Jack... We will be sure to visit those areas. Also, I've seen nice comments and photos in historic Morelia also.. We will need a lot of time to visit so many locations


I like Morelia, Micohacan very much when I visited over 35 years ago. It is much smaller than either Puebla which is around 2.5 million. Mexico City is about 25 million but you can live in your colonia as if it were a smaller village. You should visit different areas and take short term leases to see what you like.
I also liked San Luis Potosi, capital of the state by the same name. Summer temperatures in the mid nineties. Elevation is about 600 feet. Semi arid climate similar to Mexico City and Puebla. For a more tropical climate but not oppressive heat, you might consider Jalapa (Xalapa), Veracruz. The elevation is between 4500 and 5500 feet and although I have never been there, it is definitely on my lit of places to visit. It is the capital of the northern coffee region and if you like flowers and topical fruit this smaller (500, 000) colonial capital is worth investigating. I used to live in a similar but slightly cooler area of Colombia, Manizales in the heart of the Coffee Triangle at 6000 feet.
Mexico has many tropical beach areas as well..have fun exploring a terrific country.


----------



## TundraGreen

Infidel_jack said:


> …
> I also liked San Luis Potosi, capital of the state by the same name. Summer temperatures in the mid nineties. Elevation is about 600 feet. Semi arid climate similar to Mexico City and Puebla. …


I think there is a typo in one statement. The elevation of San Luis Potosi is about 1850 m = 6000 feet.


----------



## Infidel_jack

TundraGreen said:


> I think there is a typo in one statement. The elevation of San Luis Potosi is about 1850 m = 6000 feet.


Thanks...I meant to type 6000 feet.


----------



## surfrider

RycckG said:


> Hello All, This has become a very interesting site to explore. My wife and I are in our 40's early 50's and are fortunate to be able to retire early. We love the colonial homes of the Historic Center of Merida, but hate the thought of dealing with the heat. In order of Importance, I would list:
> 1. colonial home with high ceilings
> 2. moderate climate
> 3. a bustling city that is walkable
> 4. quality restaurants, as we are ex-restaurantuers
> 
> we do intend to drive and explore much of mexico and see many locations, but a few suggestions would be helpful, since it would be impossible to see even most of Mexico
> 
> Thank You all, in advance
> Rick


You might look at Chapala (lakeside) area Ajijic etc. It fits the colonal home, moderate climate, bustling city is not there but the "villages" are, there are quality restaurants there and wonderful parks with beach walks.


----------



## mickisue1

Quetza said:


> Thanks! :wave: I'm glad you like it, it makes me feel better about the awful amount of time it took to choose and resize it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! (It would be "bienvenida", though, because I'm a woman. Bienvenidos would apply if you were talking to a male or mixed group of people.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually a mexicana interested in the expat point of view about my country, but I thought it would be fun to play with the nationalities since it looks weird if it says originally from mexico, expat in mexico. Seems to be confusing for other people, so I'll stop doing it.
> 
> I'm jealous! I want to go there, mostly because I want to visit my chilean friends and visit in real life, the places they have showed me through pictures and videos. Anyway, thanks for the warm welcome


We have a well missed member whose "home country" varied on a regular basis. So if you think you'd like to take up the slack, I for one would think it lovely.


----------



## teekaymn

Greetings, all. I'm just beginning research into retiring in 4-5 years, with the possibility of expatriating from the US to Mexico or another country that's warmer in the winter than where I currently live. I've only just started to browse the posts here, and I can tell that I'll be spending a lot of time reading here. Thanks to the admins for moderating this site -- I'm really looking forward to educating myself on the possibilities.


----------



## GARYJ65

teekaymn said:


> Greetings, all. I'm just beginning research into retiring in 4-5 years, with the possibility of expatriating from the US to Mexico or another country that's warmer in the winter than where I currently live. I've only just started to browse the posts here, and I can tell that I'll be spending a lot of time reading here. Thanks to the admins for moderating this site -- I'm really looking forward to educating myself on the possibilities.


Welcome!


----------



## CARamos

*A Little Background*

My wife and I currently live in the U.S. Midwest. We're _considering_ moving to Mexico in a couple of years. I'll have reached retirement age at that point and would like to live in a beautiful, warm part of the world, with a more relaxed lifestyle, not too far from family in the states ...We're looking at the Lake Chapala region. 

Lots to do in the interim and I think we both feel overwhelmed and a little anxious. This new thinking is just that...new. It's even taken me by surprise in that I only very recently considered retirement as an achievable goal. 

Although we were both born in the states, we've got a working, albeit primitive command of spanish but I'm confident that with some degree of immersion and a little time, our language skills should rapidly improve. My wife still has family in Mexico, but I believe mostly in Mexico City.

We're already grappling with some of the of issues associated with retirement, asset management, visas, etc., etc., etc., selling/buying a home. So much to do. And we both still need to get entirely comfortable with the idea of potentially leaving the U.S. and establishing roots elsewhere. At the same time, I feel a sense of exhilaration as I consider the possibilities. 

In any case, one of us...hopefully before year's end - will likely fly down to Guadalajara for a visit to the Lake Chapala area.


----------



## Isla Verde

CARamos said:


> My wife and I currently live in the U.S. Midwest. We're _considering_ moving to Mexico in a couple of years. I'll have reached retirement age at that point and would like to live in a beautiful, warm part of the world, with a more relaxed lifestyle, not too far from family in the states ...We're looking at the Lake Chapala region.
> 
> Lots to do in the interim and I think we both feel overwhelmed and a little anxious. This new thinking is just that...new. It's even taken me by surprise in that I only very recently considered retirement as an achievable goal.
> 
> Although we were both born in the states, we've got a working, albeit primitive command of spanish but I'm confident that with some degree of immersion and a little time, our language skills should rapidly improve. My wife still has family in Mexico, but I believe mostly in Mexico City.
> 
> We're already grappling with some of the of issues associated with retirement, asset management, visas, etc., etc., etc., selling/buying a home. So much to do. And we both still need to get entirely comfortable with the idea of potentially leaving the U.S. and establishing roots elsewhere. At the same time, I feel a sense of exhilaration as I consider the possibilities.
> 
> In any case, one of us...hopefully before year's end - will likely fly down to Guadalajara for a visit to the Lake Chapala area.


Good luck with your plans. This is a good place to begin your research. Have you spent any time in Mexico? Maybe you could fly down for a visit with your wife's chilango relatives. Nothing like first-hand experience to get to know what it would be like living in Mexico.


----------



## Infidel_jack

teekaymn said:


> Greetings, all. I'm just beginning research into retiring in 4-5 years, with the possibility of expatriating from the US to Mexico or another country that's warmer in the winter than where I currently live. I've only just started to browse the posts here, and I can tell that I'll be spending a lot of time reading here. Thanks to the admins for moderating this site -- I'm really looking forward to educating myself on the possibilities.


 Warmer than Minnesota? Where to begin?


----------



## surfrider

CARamos said:


> My wife and I currently live in the U.S. Midwest. We're _considering_ moving to Mexico in a couple of years. I'll have reached retirement age at that point and would like to live in a beautiful, warm part of the world, with a more relaxed lifestyle, not too far from family in the states ...We're looking at the Lake Chapala region.
> 
> Lots to do in the interim and I think we both feel overwhelmed and a little anxious. This new thinking is just that...new. It's even taken me by surprise in that I only very recently considered retirement as an achievable goal.
> 
> Although we were both born in the states, we've got a working, albeit primitive command of spanish but I'm confident that with some degree of immersion and a little time, our language skills should rapidly improve. My wife still has family in Mexico, but I believe mostly in Mexico City.
> 
> We're already grappling with some of the of issues associated with retirement, asset management, visas, etc., etc., etc., selling/buying a home. So much to do. And we both still need to get entirely comfortable with the idea of potentially leaving the U.S. and establishing roots elsewhere. At the same time, I feel a sense of exhilaration as I consider the possibilities.
> 
> In any case, one of us...hopefully before year's end - will likely fly down to Guadalajara for a visit to the Lake Chapala area.


Do not worry, there were stages that I went through. First a little scared, then bewilderment, then overwhelmed, then rather liberated, then hell broke loose, then freedom, wonder, joy. Family and friends told me I was nuts. But my situation was different - I have a disabled child that I was pulling out of medical and social systems and placing him in a 3rd world country, leaving a good income, selling off custom made furniture - gee wonder why they thought I lost my marbles.? 


Do not worry, there were stages that I went through. First a little scared, then bewilderment, then overwhelmed, and then rather liberated, then hell broke loose, then freedom, wonder, and joy. Family and friends told me I was nuts. But my situation was different - I have a disabled child that I was pulling out of medical and social systems and placing him in a 3rd world country, leaving a good income, selling off custom made furniture - gee wonder why they thought I lost my marbles.? 

Do not worry - if I can do this so can you two.

And was it worth it. YAP. Oh we have had our ups and downs here. My Spanish being horrible has not helped. But this is what I found - a wonderful freedom - more freedom than the freedom in the United States. My son has developed and grown because of the freedom he has here and so have I. Our health is better because of the lack of stress. 

Are we going back _ NOPE. I am selling my house right now and we have been traveling all over Mexico looking at different areas. We lived in the Chapala/Ajijic area (lakeside as it is known) and loved it - we were very happy there. 

I have found that Mexico is nothing short of a surprise. Each location that we have lived in has been like opening up a big surprise present. I have never been scared nor had fear for myself or my child anywhere we have been. 

All of us on this forum will help you as much as we can. Just ask and ask and ask. 
Dreams do come true - did you know that? Your move is only the beginning of that reality. Forge on great stead. :juggle:


----------



## surfrider

CARamos said:


> My wife and I currently live in the U.S. Midwest. We're _considering_ moving to Mexico in a couple of years. I'll have reached retirement age at that point and would like to live in a beautiful, warm part of the world, with a more relaxed lifestyle, not too far from family in the states ...We're looking at the Lake Chapala region.
> 
> Lots to do in the interim and I think we both feel overwhelmed and a little anxious. This new thinking is just that...new. It's even taken me by surprise in that I only very recently considered retirement as an achievable goal.
> 
> Although we were both born in the states, we've got a working, albeit primitive command of spanish but I'm confident that with some degree of immersion and a little time, our language skills should rapidly improve. My wife still has family in Mexico, but I believe mostly in Mexico City.
> 
> We're already grappling with some of the of issues associated with retirement, asset management, visas, etc., etc., etc., selling/buying a home. So much to do. And we both still need to get entirely comfortable with the idea of potentially leaving the U.S. and establishing roots elsewhere. At the same time, I feel a sense of exhilaration as I consider the possibilities.
> 
> In any case, one of us...hopefully before year's end - will likely fly down to Guadalajara for a visit to the Lake Chapala area.


Do not worry, there were stages that I went through. First a little scared, then bewilderment, then overwhelmed, then rather liberated, then hell broke loose, then freedom, wonder, joy. Family and friends told me I was nuts. But my situation was different - I have a disabled child that I was pulling out of medical and social systems and placing him in a 3rd world country, leaving a good income, selling off custom made furniture - gee wonder why they thought I lost my marbles.? 

No worries for you - if I can do this so can you two.

And was it worth it. YAP. Oh we have had our ups and downs here. My Spanish being horrible has not helped. But this is what I found - a wonderful freedom - more freedom than the freedom in the United States. My son has developed and grown because of the freedom he has here and so have I. Our health is better because of the lack of stress. 

Are we going back _ NOPE. I am selling my house right now and we have been traveling all over Mexico looking at different areas. We lived in the Chapala/Ajijic area (lakeside as it is known) and loved it - we were very happy there. 

I have found that Mexico is nothing short of a surprise. Each location that we have lived in has been like opening up a big surprise present. I have never been scared nor had fear for myself or my child anywhere we have been. 

All of us on this forum will help you as much as we can. Just ask and ask and ask. 
Dreams do come true - did you know that? Your move is only the beginning of that reality. Forge on great stead. :juggle:


----------



## CARamos

Isla Verde said:


> Good luck with your plans. This is a good place to begin your research. Have you spent any time in Mexico? Maybe you could fly down for a visit with your wife's chilango relatives. Nothing like first-hand experience to get to know what it would be like living in Mexico.


Thanks for your encouragement and thoughts. 

Yes, we spent about a week or so in Mexico City several weeks ago, but otherwise haven't been anywhere else. I'll continue to frequent this site. I can see that my wife and I will learn a great deal from the discussions. 

Any recommendations on any books, articles and websites that would serve as helpful resources for learning as much as we can about what we need to contend with as we prepare for the move from the U.S. to Mexico? 

What firms in Mexico (I'm assuming that's likely preferable to contracting with a U.S. firm) should we consider working with in structuring asset management vehicles that will allow us to purchase a home, bank in Mexico and/or retain funds in the U.S., and invest our savings while being able to draw on them over the course of our retirement years. 

While I'll be retiring in Mexico, I'll want to maintain my sanity as well as my wife's by finding other things to do. I don't anticipate that will be a problem. At the same time, it may be that I'd want to work perhaps part-time at some point, whether self-employed or in a freelance capacity. I'm wondering if in that eventuality - it would be difficult thing to do as an American living in Mexico or would I have to jump through complex bureaucratic and legal hoops if I were to consider going that route? I certainly wouldn't want to break the law.

Any help at all is much appreciated.

Regards


----------



## CARamos

surfrider said:


> Do not worry, there were stages that I went through. First a little scared, then bewilderment, then overwhelmed, then rather liberated, then hell broke loose, then freedom, wonder, joy. Family and friends told me I was nuts. But my situation was different - I have a disabled child that I was pulling out of medical and social systems and placing him in a 3rd world country, leaving a good income, selling off custom made furniture - gee wonder why they thought I lost my marbles.?
> 
> 
> Do not worry, there were stages that I went through. First a little scared, then bewilderment, then overwhelmed, and then rather liberated, then hell broke loose, then freedom, wonder, and joy. Family and friends told me I was nuts. But my situation was different - I have a disabled child that I was pulling out of medical and social systems and placing him in a 3rd world country, leaving a good income, selling off custom made furniture - gee wonder why they thought I lost my marbles.?
> 
> Do not worry - if I can do this so can you two.
> 
> And was it worth it. YAP. Oh we have had our ups and downs here. My Spanish being horrible has not helped. But this is what I found - a wonderful freedom - more freedom than the freedom in the United States. My son has developed and grown because of the freedom he has here and so have I. Our health is better because of the lack of stress.
> 
> Are we going back _ NOPE. I am selling my house right now and we have been traveling all over Mexico looking at different areas. We lived in the Chapala/Ajijic area (lakeside as it is known) and loved it - we were very happy there.
> 
> I have found that Mexico is nothing short of a surprise. Each location that we have lived in has been like opening up a big surprise present. I have never been scared nor had fear for myself or my child anywhere we have been.
> 
> All of us on this forum will help you as much as we can. Just ask and ask and ask.
> Dreams do come true - did you know that? Your move is only the beginning of that reality. Forge on great stead. :juggle:


Thank you. Wonderful. Some of your words..."...rather liberated...freedom, wonder, joy...health is better because of lack of stress..." These are sentiments that really mean a great deal to me. 

This is what my wife and I are looking for. Not to suggest that others with perhaps an entirely different temperament or worldview won't find this peace of mind elsewhere...including the states. I know that my wife would respond in like fashion to your sentiments. 

It's really quite amazing that in these United States, with all of the blessings that I've grown up with, that for us...again, my wife and I, there's unfortunately a growing sense of apprehension about the direction our country is taking, especially as we approach that time in our lives that presents us with the opportunity to really do something about our particular direction in life. 

Please forgive me. I don't want to border on the political here. That's not my intention. The U.S. is still a great place to live in, but my wife and I know that we have an opportunity to improve on our particular situation. That opportunity, as we see it at this point in our lives - may well be to leave the U.S. and make Mexico our home. 

It's also interesting that for us, even living in a small, midwestern town doesn't provide us with the "haven" one would think a small farming community would offer. The frantic pace that appears to be the rule in larger metro areas has crept into even small town living here and of course the country's economic situation, cost of living, property taxes, and so forth, although less grievous than in larger cities - are also difficult to avoid even here. 

Thanks very much for your thoughts.


----------



## TundraGreen

CARamos said:


> …
> What firms in Mexico (I'm assuming that's likely preferable to contracting with a U.S. firm) should we consider working with in structuring asset management vehicles that will allow us to purchase a home, bank in Mexico and/or retain funds in the U.S., and invest our savings while being able to draw on them over the course of our retirement years.
> …


I am not sure I understand the question. There is no reason you would have to move investments to Mexico in general. It is easy to open a Mexican bank account for everyday expenses and some people continue to use US banks and just rely on ATMs for cash. As far as housing purchases, there are three things you need to know. 1) Near the coasts and borders, foreigners cannot own property outright. You have to purchase it through a fideicomiso, a trust agreement with a bank. 2) Elsewhere, you just go through a Notario Publico (an senior attorney, not a Notary Public). And 3), be very careful with ejido land. This is property that was titled to communities rather than individuals during the Mexican revolution 100 years ago. It can be tricky to purchase.

Finally, before you think about purchasing, you will probably want to rent for a year or two. Living in a foreign country is different than just moving to a new location in the same country. It is also different than visiting for a week. Take some time to see what it is like before committing by purchasing property.


----------



## teekaymn

Infidel_jack said:


> Warmer than Minnesota? Where to begin?


I know, it doesn't take much to get warmer than MN in the wintertime, but Iowa doesn't seem to hold as many attractive qualities as Mexico!


----------



## conklinwh

CARamos said:


> My wife and I currently live in the U.S. Midwest. We're _considering_ moving to Mexico in a couple of years. I'll have reached retirement age at that point and would like to live in a beautiful, warm part of the world, with a more relaxed lifestyle, not too far from family in the states ...We're looking at the Lake Chapala region.
> 
> Lots to do in the interim and I think we both feel overwhelmed and a little anxious. This new thinking is just that...new. It's even taken me by surprise in that I only very recently considered retirement as an achievable goal.
> 
> Although we were both born in the states, we've got a working, albeit primitive command of spanish but I'm confident that with some degree of immersion and a little time, our language skills should rapidly improve. My wife still has family in Mexico, but I believe mostly in Mexico City.
> 
> We're already grappling with some of the of issues associated with retirement, asset management, visas, etc., etc., etc., selling/buying a home. So much to do. And we both still need to get entirely comfortable with the idea of potentially leaving the U.S. and establishing roots elsewhere. At the same time, I feel a sense of exhilaration as I consider the possibilities.
> 
> In any case, one of us...hopefully before year's end - will likely fly down to Guadalajara for a visit to the Lake Chapala area.


Not sure what you mean by not too far from the US, fly or drive, but one of the myriad of reasons that I prefer San Miguel is the easy days drive to the border. You real need push it in one day from Lakeside.


----------



## CARamos

Thanks. In general, I'm thinking that whether it's a flight or a drive, either way - we'll be a little closer to our relatives in the states. We've looked some into San Miguel de Allende. Is there more to do culturally? More of a cosmopolitan flavor to the city?

Thanks again.


----------



## conklinwh

CARamos said:


> Thanks. In general, I'm thinking that whether it's a flight or a drive, either way - we'll be a little closer to our relatives in the states.  We've looked some into San Miguel de Allende. Is there more to do culturally? More of a cosmopolitan flavor to the city?
> 
> Thanks again.


For it's size(65K city/135K county), San Miguel has about the most diverse cultural options I've ever see. This includes writers conferences, young opera competition, plays, Cuban and other focused festivals, art openings almost every night and a great 1st Friday art gala. Throw in a wide variety of very good restaurants and night options and hard to beat.
My view versus lakeside is that San Miguel is a very historic city with a long art and volunteer tradition that has managed to retain all the positives versus a series of lake side villages that were more weekend getaway retreats for GDL before the gringos moved in.


----------



## Quetza

mickisue1 said:


> We have a well missed member whose "home country" varied on a regular basis. So if you think you'd like to take up the slack, I for one would think it lovely.


I remember him. I'm sorry to read that he left us.


----------



## Cjames

I figured I'd be proper and introduce myself here. 

My name is Chris, I currently live in the Midwest of the USA but plan on moving to Tijuana, MX to study towards my degree and learn and enjoy the culture.

I hoined ExpatForum's because I needed a place to do research and ask questions about my move.

I've lived all over the United States but never left the country.

I look forward to learning all I can while being here!

Thanks.

Chris


----------



## TundraGreen

Cjames said:


> I figured I'd be proper and introduce myself here.
> 
> My name is Chris, I currently live in the Midwest of the USA but plan on moving to Tijuana, MX to study towards my degree and learn and enjoy the culture.
> 
> I hoined ExpatForum's because I needed a place to do research and ask questions about my move.
> 
> I've lived all over the United States but never left the country.
> 
> I look forward to learning all I can while being here!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Chris


:welcome:

Why Tijuana out of curiosity?


----------



## surfrider

Cjames said:


> I figured I'd be proper and introduce myself here.
> 
> My name is Chris, I currently live in the Midwest of the USA but plan on moving to Tijuana, MX to study towards my degree and learn and enjoy the culture.
> 
> I hoined ExpatForum's because I needed a place to do research and ask questions about my move.
> 
> I've lived all over the United States but never left the country.
> 
> I look forward to learning all I can while being here!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Chris


Very good idea you had to join the forum to ask questions. I have lived her over a year and I still am asking question after question. Someone one this forum has been there and done that before and they give great advice. 

Mexico is so unique within east state. Its like from Boston to Texas, not the same. Between TJ and Chapas there is a whole world of difference. I hope that you will see enough of Mexico to feel Mexico.

Welcome to the group and wish you the very best in your studies.
:clap2:


----------



## ruthy

*brooklyn to mexico..*

I tried writing my story, but it was turning into a long melodramatic story that would just depress everyone. Sooo. nutshell. my boyfriend and i drove from nyc to mexico in hopes of making it to Chile. We volunteered with woof and stayed at a ranch where we got suckered into being business partners with a ranch owner who said he was getting this grant money from swiss investors. Turns out that this grant program was a country wide scam. The man became depressed, and we had noticed that he was very money hungry. He had 300 acres and didn't lift a finger. I did more work in the 6 months on his land, then he did in the 6 years he had lived there. He kicked us off the property rather unceremoniously over a dispute of 200 pesos. We were trying to help him with money, his animals had almost all died from his neglect...he had no money to properly feed the two horses...20 cows, 20 goats, etc...Most died. He had some goats left and as he was eating tangerines for dinner and thats it we suggested he sell his last remaining goats. My boyfriend being bilingual arranged the buyer, the sale, the amount, etc..all the details. Then before the transaction he asked if he could get a small commission since we had made no money as his "business partners" and we had been wittling our money down to feed him, yes I cooked for this guy and spent my savings to help him...not to mention buying him a ticket to see his family for christmas. So back to the story...he agrees to the commission...then he stews all the rest of the day, next morning he is practically screaming at my bf that he stole that 200 pesos from him, by asking him for the money on the spot. He then said he had intended to give my bf a higher commission for the sale but because he had asked (and for a meager amount) he was mad and wanted the money back. He told us to get off his land, and by the end of the week we did... by the way we had saved his ranch. The zapatistas in his community were about to storm his ranch with maschetes because of an accusation of his animals eating their corn..which was made up. My boyfriend went with him to the local junta or town meeting to speak on his behalf and clear his name...if he hadn't they would of thrown him off the property. This neighborhood was notorious for its violence...we found that out from the land owner there AFTER he told us to come volunteer on his ranch. How sweet of him. So he used us to work his land, thank goodness we didn't finish his greenhouse too...

So we moved a couple times within the "city" we live in, in Comitan in chiapas. There is little to no economy, xenophobia is rampant, we worked for gov't and did a campaign trail with photo and video for [Excised] They stole the money they were supposed to pay us with. They promised us a permanent job working for them...they never backed up their word. We've tried to get other gov work at other municipios but they are so slow and the same issue of they would rather hire their cousin who owns a camera but doesn't know how to use it...so they can pay cheaper and not use the foreigners.


We are now looking into moving somewhere else in mexico...my boyfriend does translations and is a graphic designer and advertiser...he is certified and very talented. I'm a musician and songwriter and artist...we've tried to open a small business here out of the house we are renting now,..but the people are very poor and we would make small change and not be able to live off it.

If anyone can recommend an area with a lot of jobs, safe to live, with reasonable rent for a house with maybe a small lot of land...I would appreciate it. I have animals, and want to raise more and I garden...I do a blog also about country living...I wanted a more rural life again, like how I grew up...but it seems like the only places with money are the DF.

Suggestions or comments are welcome!

theresa


----------



## GARYJ65

ruthy said:


> I tried writing my story, but it was turning into a long melodramatic story that would just depress everyone. Sooo. nutshell. my boyfriend and i drove from nyc to mexico in hopes of making it to Chile. We volunteered with woof and stayed at a ranch where we got suckered into being business partners with a ranch owner who said he was getting this grant money from swiss investors. Turns out that this grant program was a country wide scam. The man became depressed, and we had noticed that he was very money hungry. He had 300 acres and didn't lift a finger. I did more work in the 6 months on his land, then he did in the 6 years he had lived there. He kicked us off the property rather unceremoniously over a dispute of 200 pesos. We were trying to help him with money, his animals had almost all died from his neglect...he had no money to properly feed the two horses...20 cows, 20 goats, etc...Most died. He had some goats left and as he was eating tangerines for dinner and thats it we suggested he sell his last remaining goats. My boyfriend being bilingual arranged the buyer, the sale, the amount, etc..all the details. Then before the transaction he asked if he could get a small commission since we had made no money as his "business partners" and we had been wittling our money down to feed him, yes I cooked for this guy and spent my savings to help him...not to mention buying him a ticket to see his family for christmas. So back to the story...he agrees to the commission...then he stews all the rest of the day, next morning he is practically screaming at my bf that he stole that 200 pesos from him, by asking him for the money on the spot. He then said he had intended to give my bf a higher commission for the sale but because he had asked (and for a meager amount) he was mad and wanted the money back. He told us to get off his land, and by the end of the week we did... by the way we had saved his ranch. The zapatistas in his community were about to storm his ranch with maschetes because of an accusation of his animals eating their corn..which was made up. My boyfriend went with him to the local junta or town meeting to speak on his behalf and clear his name...if he hadn't they would of thrown him off the property. This neighborhood was notorious for its violence...we found that out from the land owner there AFTER he told us to come volunteer on his ranch. How sweet of him. So he used us to work his land, thank goodness we didn't finish his greenhouse too...
> 
> So we moved a couple times within the "city" we live in, in Comitan in chiapas. There is little to no economy, xenophobia is rampant, we worked for gov't and did a campaign trail with photo and video for [Excised] They stole the money they were supposed to pay us with. They promised us a permanent job working for them...they never backed up their word. We've tried to get other gov work at other municipios but they are so slow and the same issue of they would rather hire their cousin who owns a camera but doesn't know how to use it...so they can pay cheaper and not use the foreigners.
> 
> We are now looking into moving somewhere else in mexico...my boyfriend does translations and is a graphic designer and advertiser...he is certified and very talented. I'm a musician and songwriter and artist...we've tried to open a small business here out of the house we are renting now,..but the people are very poor and we would make small change and not be able to live off it.
> T
> If anyone can recommend an area with a lot of jobs, safe to live, with reasonable rent for a house with maybe a small lot of land...I would appreciate it. I have animals, and want to raise more and I garden...I do a blog also about country living...I wanted a more rural life again, like how I grew up...but it seems like the only places with money are the DF.
> 
> Suggestions or comments are welcome!
> 
> theresa


Why don't You try Querétaro?
It's very safe, I don't know about jobs, that is so variable, but it is a growing state , I really recommend it
Saludos


----------



## Infidel_jack

ruthy said:


> I tried writing my story, but it was turning into a long melodramatic story that would just depress everyone. Sooo. nutshell. my boyfriend and i drove from nyc to mexico in hopes of making it to Chile. We volunteered with woof and stayed at a ranch where we got suckered into being business partners with a ranch owner who said he was getting this grant money from swiss investors. Turns out that this grant program was a country wide scam. The man became depressed, and we had noticed that he was very money hungry. He had 300 acres and didn't lift a finger. I did more work in the 6 months on his land, then he did in the 6 years he had lived there. He kicked us off the property rather unceremoniously over a dispute of 200 pesos. We were trying to help him with money, his animals had almost all died from his neglect...he had no money to properly feed the two horses...20 cows, 20 goats, etc...Most died. He had some goats left and as he was eating tangerines for dinner and thats it we suggested he sell his last remaining goats. My boyfriend being bilingual arranged the buyer, the sale, the amount, etc..all the details. Then before the transaction he asked if he could get a small commission since we had made no money as his "business partners" and we had been wittling our money down to feed him, yes I cooked for this guy and spent my savings to help him...not to mention buying him a ticket to see his family for christmas. So back to the story...he agrees to the commission...then he stews all the rest of the day, next morning he is practically screaming at my bf that he stole that 200 pesos from him, by asking him for the money on the spot. He then said he had intended to give my bf a higher commission for the sale but because he had asked (and for a meager amount) he was mad and wanted the money back. He told us to get off his land, and by the end of the week we did... by the way we had saved his ranch. The zapatistas in his community were about to storm his ranch with maschetes because of an accusation of his animals eating their corn..which was made up. My boyfriend went with him to the local junta or town meeting to speak on his behalf and clear his name...if he hadn't they would of thrown him off the property. This neighborhood was notorious for its violence...we found that out from the land owner there AFTER he told us to come volunteer on his ranch. How sweet of him. So he used us to work his land, thank goodness we didn't finish his greenhouse too...
> 
> So we moved a couple times within the "city" we live in, in Comitan in chiapas. There is little to no economy, xenophobia is rampant, we worked for gov't and did a campaign trail with photo and video for [Excised] They stole the money they were supposed to pay us with. They promised us a permanent job working for them...they never backed up their word. We've tried to get other gov work at other municipios but they are so slow and the same issue of they would rather hire their cousin who owns a camera but doesn't know how to use it...so they can pay cheaper and not use the foreigners.
> 
> 
> We are now looking into moving somewhere else in mexico...my boyfriend does translations and is a graphic designer and advertiser...he is certified and very talented. I'm a musician and songwriter and artist...we've tried to open a small business here out of the house we are renting now,..but the people are very poor and we would make small change and not be able to live off it.
> 
> If anyone can recommend an area with a lot of jobs, safe to live, with reasonable rent for a house with maybe a small lot of land...I would appreciate it. I have animals, and want to raise more and I garden...I do a blog also about country living...I wanted a more rural life again, like how I grew up...but it seems like the only places with money are the DF.
> 
> Suggestions or comments are welcome!
> 
> theresa


Sound like DF to me. Graphic designer and songwriter. Vayase a la Ciudad de Mexico el capital cultural.


----------



## GARYJ65

Infidel_jack said:


> Sound like DF to me. Graphic designer and songwriter. Vayase a la Ciudad de Mexico el capital cultural.


They want an area with lots of jobs, safe to live, gardening, raise animals, rural life....and it soundtrack like DF ???
Also, it seems like the only place with money is DF???
What are You looking for? Let me tell You something; in México, not only DF has money, really


----------



## Infidel_jack

GARYJ65 said:


> They want an area with lots of jobs, safe to live, gardening, raise animals, rural life....and it soundtrack like DF ???
> Also, it seems like the only place with money is DF???
> What are You looking for? Let me tell You something; in México, not only DF has money, really


Understood. I was looking at specific occupations mentioned. I live in Puebla. There are many Pueblos where I would be more than happy to live. However, if I were trying to get established in the arts, I would start in NYC, LA, Mexico City...etc.


----------



## GARYJ65

Infidel_jack said:


> Understood. I was looking at specific occupations mentioned. I live in Puebla. There are many Pueblos where I would be more than happy to live. However, if I were trying to get established in the arts, I would start in NYC, LA, Mexico City...etc.


I fully agree on that! 
In México we have a saying: no se puede chiflar y comer pinole!


----------



## mickisue1

Not so sure. Smaller cities can have a vibrant arts scene, and the signal to noise ratio is much better than in artistic meccas.

There's a reason that Prince got started in Mpls.


----------



## ruthy

*re: jobs in mexico*

Our background is the arts..but we also have experience in education...my bf taught a semester at UDS here in Comitan and also taught in the Dom. Rep...We are looking into teaching English as well as in our fields. We have experience in various different areas...but obviously we are more proficient in the arts. 

Gary, I didn't mean to offend when saying only DF has money...its just that it has been very very difficult where we are now. We are often times with no money no jobs and no prospects not to mention little to no food. .We have been cheated out of money by a few employers here promising a contract and then not being able to pay up but stealing our work. Even government jobs here are unpredictable and steal payments. So we are looking for some certainty before we take the last bit of savings we have scrounged up to move somewhere where we know they have decent job availability. So I figured ask people who have been here longer, know maybe more about the country and various states. I wasn't looking to be attacked by someone misunderstanding my intent.

I just want to take a last stab at trying to stabilize here before we throw in the towel...and I lived in nyc for 10 years, we wanted to move here to be in a rural setting, to buy land eventually and either start a business or teach or do something low key. DF is a great city and the culture I'm sure is amazing... but I'd take a corn field over a skyscraper any day.

We thought about Puebla, but a.) finding a house for rent..most that are listed online are very expensive, the payments are actually listed in dollars, so chances are we'd have to drive out there and just see what we could find in order to find something affordble and not something thats geared towards vacationers/retirees.
b.) jobs listed are random, again footwork walking around does more than it appears online searches. But we keep looking just the same. 

I'm tempted to just pack the car and just go and see, because the longer we wait here the more we have to dip into our savings and of course the less we have to move with.

t.


----------



## Isla Verde

If you want to live in a rural setting, then finding work of any sort is going to be difficult, especially in the arts. In Mexico, as in most places, income-producing activitiesin the arts are going to be found in cities, not in the _campo_.


----------



## Lauren_B

Hi I'm in Cuernavaca but moving to D.F. in two months, too tired with the commute. Does anyone have any recommendations on reasonably priced rentals in the southern part of DF? Anywhere between Roma Sur and Tlalpan, I like to be close to Insurgentes or a metro line.


----------



## GARYJ65

Lauren_B said:


> Hi I'm in Cuernavaca but moving to D.F. in two months, too tired with the commute. Does anyone have any recommendations on reasonably priced rentals in the southern part of DF? Anywhere between Roma Sur and Tlalpan, I like to be close to Insurgentes or a metro line.


What is it that You look for? House or apartment? What range OF price?


----------



## conklinwh

ruthy said:


> Our background is the arts..but we also have experience in education...my bf taught a semester at UDS here in Comitan and also taught in the Dom. Rep...We are looking into teaching English as well as in our fields. We have experience in various different areas...but obviously we are more proficient in the arts.
> 
> Gary, I didn't mean to offend when saying only DF has money...its just that it has been very very difficult where we are now. We are often times with no money no jobs and no prospects not to mention little to no food. .We have been cheated out of money by a few employers here promising a contract and then not being able to pay up but stealing our work. Even government jobs here are unpredictable and steal payments. So we are looking for some certainty before we take the last bit of savings we have scrounged up to move somewhere where we know they have decent job availability. So I figured ask people who have been here longer, know maybe more about the country and various states. I wasn't looking to be attacked by someone misunderstanding my intent.
> 
> I just want to take a last stab at trying to stabilize here before we throw in the towel...and I lived in nyc for 10 years, we wanted to move here to be in a rural setting, to buy land eventually and either start a business or teach or do something low key. DF is a great city and the culture I'm sure is amazing... but I'd take a corn field over a skyscraper any day.
> 
> We thought about Puebla, but a.) finding a house for rent..most that are listed online are very expensive, the payments are actually listed in dollars, so chances are we'd have to drive out there and just see what we could find in order to find something affordble and not something thats geared towards vacationers/retirees.
> b.) jobs listed are random, again footwork walking around does more than it appears online searches. But we keep looking just the same.
> 
> I'm tempted to just pack the car and just go and see, because the longer we wait here the more we have to dip into our savings and of course the less we have to move with.
> 
> t.


Ruthie, I had also thought of Queretaro as that is growing leaps & bounds. Also seems to have quite a need for bilingual teachers. You can live pretty close to "civilization" and still have some land but expect hard to find unless you are there.
For it's size, San Miguel has a very vibrant arts scene. There is an online list of activities called Que Pasa.


----------



## CanGuy78

Hi Everyone,

Moving to DF at the end of April. Will be teaching English at a private school and hopefully branching into private classes as well.

Going through the Visa process currently, have my approval from the consulate here in Canada. Wondering if anyone has gone through this process can enlighten me on what happens once I arrive in Mexico.

@GaryJ65 - Happen to know of any "nice" apartments in Roma or Condesa (I know this is a stretch) that fall in the under 6000/mes range?

Cheers.


----------



## GARYJ65

CanGuy78 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Moving to DF at the end of April. Will be teaching English at a private school and hopefully branching into private classes as well.
> 
> Going through the Visa process currently, have my approval from the consulate here in Canada. Wondering if anyone has gone through this process can enlighten me on what happens once I arrive in Mexico.
> 
> @GaryJ65 - Happen to know of any "nice" apartments in Roma or Condesa (I know this is a stretch) that fall in the under 6000/mes range?
> 
> Cheers.


Why don't You send a few more posts and You will be able to PM
Saludos
Gary


----------



## CanGuy78

Will do. I've found quite a few places online that list apartments, however the way I look at it is the more contacts/options the better.


----------



## Lauren_B

*Househunting*



GARYJ65 said:


> What is it that You look for? House or apartment? What range OF price?


Probably an apartment price range $8000-$10,000...?


----------



## Isla Verde

Lauren_B said:


> Probably an apartment price range $8000-$10,000...?


Unless you want to live in a super-posh neighborhood, you should be able find something very nice in that price range.


----------



## Lauren_B

Isla Verde said:


> Unless you want to live in a super-posh neighborhood, you should be able find something very nice in that price range.


I meant in pesos of course!


----------



## Isla Verde

Lauren_B said:


> I meant in pesos of course!


I assumed you meant pesos!


----------



## Lauren_B

Isla Verde said:


> I assumed you meant pesos!


Haha OK thanks.


----------



## FJanes

*Hello Everyone*

Hi there. I thought I would finally jump in and introduce myself.

My name is Faith and my husband and I have three children (13, 11, and 5). We homeschool and are building up our online business with the hope of my husband quitting his day job in the month or two.

Our goal is to travel and by this time next year be able to spend about 6 months in Mexico. We don't speak Spanish and honestly have no real direction about where to go other than a vague idea of heading to Lo De Marcos. I found a rental house online there almost two years ago now and I've talked to the owner some.

We just have a strong desire to give our children the experience of living in another country, of learning another language, and seeing what life is like beyond what we are used to. 

So I'm a total newbie. Other than my husband and I having passports we are at the VERY beginning of the process. If there is some master checklist somewhere that I can follow please point me in the right direction.

I'm just glad to be here. I love following the threads here and it's encouraging to hear things other than "You want to go to Mexico?! Don't you know how unsafe it is there?!?" I got tired of those kinds of negative comments so I think I will save my questions for here and just let my real life friends and family know when we're leaving right before we pack our suitcases.


----------



## circle110

Welcome to the forum!

I don't know that there is a master checklist per se, but Rolly Brook has a very good website that may cover many of the questions you probably have. Check it out:

rollybrook.com


----------



## RVGRINGO

The basic checklist is to decide if you want to stay more than 180 days in Mexico. If not, you can all get tourist permits and a temporary import sticker for your vehicle at the border.
However, if you want to stay longer, you all must go to the nearest Mexican consulate and apply for visas; probably residente temporal, which will allow you to stay up to 4 years before becoming residente permanente. There are financial requirements and income proofs for either of these two visas.


----------



## TundraGreen

FJanes said:


> …
> We just have a strong desire to give our children the experience of living in another country, of learning another language, and seeing what life is like beyond what we are used to.
> …)


That sentiment is what brought me to Mexico nearly 6 years ago. In my case, it was for myself and not for my children. They are old enough to make decisions like that for themselves, and one did 20 years ago.


----------



## FJanes

RVGRINGO said:


> if you want to stay longer, you all must go to the nearest Mexican consulate and apply for visas; probably residente temporal, which will allow you to stay up to 4 years before becoming residente permanente. There are financial requirements and income proofs for either of these two visas.


Thank you. I will definitely look into that as well because I would like to know our options. 

I am reading about the differences on Rolly Brook's site.


----------



## FJanes

TundraGreen said:


> That sentiment is what brought me to Mexico nearly 6 years ago. In my case, it was for myself and not for my children. They are old enough to make decisions like that for themselves, and one did 20 years ago.


That's really neat. When my oldest had his 13th birthday I had this surge of panic that we need to hurry up and make some progress on our "maybe someday" dreams before he moves out.


----------



## Guest

My name is Sue, I live in San Diego, and I'm planning to move to Tijuana this summer. I'm on SS, work part time, and have two cats. It's getting harder and harder to live in San Diego, and at this point in time, I'm struggling so much that I decided to move. 

I've been to TJ numerous times, but just across the border to buy medication. I'm in the process of researching out areas to live in, and will be looking for a duplex or a cottage. I have some things to take care of, and hope to start looking for a place to live after Memorial Day.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## equichica

*Hola!!*

Hello everyone!!
I am a 20 something considering moving to Tepic with my boyfriend (a Tepic native) within the next couple years. I have been to mexico once before (Puerto Vallarta, El Llano) and loved it and I am planning on going a few more times before committing to a move. I have a few concerns considering every time I mention moving to Mexico people say "Are you crazy?! Don't you know how dangerous it is?!" Does anybody have any experience with crimes against Americans? Or crime around the Tepic area?

Also, we are planning on getting married at some point. Would it be easier to get married in the US or in Mexico? (btw he is here on a tourist visa and I am divorced - I know those issues factor in) Ideally, we would like to be able to move back and forth between the US and Mexico if possible, but living in Mexico is more important.

Lastly, I have a horse that I would like to bring with me. Does anybody have any experience with importing horses or other animals?

Thank you so much for any info or advice!!!!


----------



## ashtin

Hello! My name is Ashtin and I am planning on moving to Quintana Roo after I get my bachelor's degree. I have lived in Oklahoma/Kansas all my life but have moved within the two states 15 times (I am 18 years old, by the way.) My father is an expat living in India so I have some experience with what it's like to live in a foreign country in general, but not with Mexico specifically.

I have visited Mexico many times but plan to study abroad for a semester (or possibly more) so I get more of a feel of what it's like to stay in mexico for longer term.

It's nice to meet you all!


----------



## A reef

*newty*

Hello,
I am 67, like art, and live in Seattle, USA.


----------



## A reef

Lady, you are living in one of the most violent countries in the world.


----------



## Isla Verde

A reef said:


> Lady, you are living in one of the most violent countries in the world.


Which lady are you addressing? Which country are you referring to?


----------



## A reef

Johnbott said:


> My name is John and my wife's name is Linda and we are in the final preperations for our move to La Paz. We have been traveling to Mexico for the last 10 yrs and really enjoyed it.
> I am recently retired as a theatrical stagehand and my wife is a speech therapist who is retiring in the next 60 days. We chose La Paz because it is a vibrant, beautiful place with a warm and inviting population. We are moving from San Francisco, to a more peaceful, less frantic place to live,
> We have done alot of homework and are ready for the final stages of our move. It is much easier to move to Baja as it is considered part of the "free trade" zone. We can bring our car, existing household goods with a minimun of trouble. We have just confirmed a place to rent, already procurred our visa's, mexican car insurance, and working on final documentation for my wife to work in La Paz.
> We are excited and looking forward to ourt new home. We continue to peruse the forum for all the news and experiences of our fellow expats. Thanks for the opportunity to share our story. :thumb:


Hi Johnbott,
would like to pick your brain about taking an auto to Mexico, auto insurance, etc., and rentals. My wife and I would like to spend part of our year in Patzcuaro.

thanks


----------



## conklinwh

Isla Verde said:


> Which lady are you addressing? Which country are you referring to?


Expect person is Equichica and country is the US.


----------



## pcrial

*Mexican Friends*

Hello,

My name is Phil, and I'm retired living in Australia. For at least a dozen years before retirement, I worked for a large corporation moving manufacturing from the USA to Mexico. During those years I spent a lot of time in many different areas of Mexico, mostly those areas with industrial manufacturing.

During that time also I did some independent consulting work in other cities in Mexico. Then after retirement, I've visited Mexico to have vascular surgery, and also to visit with friends from years past.

I would certainly be fluent in Spanish, if I had normal hearing. As it stands, I get by pretty well in Spanish, but fluent I wouldn't claim. I just keep my sentences simple, and in my own round about way can usually explain whatever I'm trying to communicate.

Because I've had poor hearing since it was damaged during the Vietnam War. I'm trying to get the US VA to provide me with hearing aids, but it hasn't happened yet, even though I got "disability counseling" for my hearing losses in 1971 when I was discharged from the military. Even in 1971 my hearing was only 50% of normal, versus normal when drafted. Back then, there were no hearing aids that could correct my hearing, but that isn't so today. These days, I wore and tested a hearing aids that had 32 independent channels. Each frequency band can be adjusted to the correct volume. You see, my losses are only in certain frequency bands above 4000 hertz, whereas below 4000 hertz I hear normally. 
Cheers,


----------



## Longford

tijuanahopeful said:


> My name is Sue, I live in San Diego, and I'm planning to move to Tijuana this summer. I'm on SS, work part time, and have two cats. It's getting harder and harder to live in San Diego, and at this point in time, I'm struggling so much that I decided to move.
> 
> I've been to TJ numerous times, but just across the border to buy medication. I'm in the process of researching out areas to live in, and will be looking for a duplex or a cottage. I have some things to take care of, and hope to start looking for a place to live after Memorial Day.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Will you meet the relatively new immigration requirements to apply for and receive a residency visa so as you can live in Mexico legally?


----------



## Guest

Longford said:


> Will you meet the relatively new immigration requirements to apply for and receive a residency visa so as you can live in Mexico legally?


It's not required for living in the border cities, and I won't be working in Mexico.


----------



## Longford

tijuanahopeful said:


> It's not required for living in the border cities, and I won't be working in Mexico.


I believe that if you move to Mexico, reside in Mexico ... you are required by law to apply for, qualify for and receive a visa in an appropriate category. Anywhere in Mexico.


----------



## Guest

Are you currently living in the San Diego area or in Tijuana?


----------



## PanamaJack

Hi I am new here. PanamaJack because I used to vacation in Panama when dad was with the U.S. Embassy here in D.F. The name stuck with my friends from colegio. I was born in Italy into a diplomatic family, but moved from there after just three months, lived for 10 years in Washington, D.C. and then moved to Mexico. Have live almost 40 years in Mexico City. Spent five years in US for college at BC. One year in Cuernavaca, one year in Acapulco, one year in Guadalajara and the rest in D.F. 

I feel at times more Mexican than American because of friends, customs but I love to visit my parents at their summer home outside of Bar Harbor, Maine - they have a saying in that state - Maine - the way life should be.


----------



## Longford

PanamaJack said:


> Hi I am new here. PanamaJack because I used to vacation in Panama when dad was with the U.S. Embassy here in D.F. The name stuck with my friends from colegio. I was born in Italy into a diplomatic family, but moved from there after just three months, lived for 10 years in Washington, D.C. and then moved to Mexico. Have live almost 40 years in Mexico City. Spent five years in US for college at BC. One year in Cuernavaca, one year in Acapulco, one year in Guadalajara and the rest in D.F.
> 
> I feel at times more Mexican than American because of friends, customs but I love to visit my parents at their summer home outside of Bar Harbor, Maine - they have a saying in that state - Maine - the way life should be.


:welcome:

Thanks for the introductory information. I look forward to your participation in the various discussions.


----------



## PanamaJack

Longford said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Thanks for the introductory information. I look forward to your participation in the various discussions.


Thank you Longford, I hope I can be of some help to at least one individual who finds living in this paradise a bit frightening on occasion. Or to someone considering living here whether it be permanently or occasionally. This wonderful country is large enough for all of us as long as we continue to respect it, care for it and make sure our children and their and their children can enjoy as we have.


----------



## wideflange

Hello.....thanks to all for a great site


----------



## AlanMexicali

PanamaJack said:


> Thank you Longford, I hope I can be of some help to at least one individual who finds living in this paradise a bit frightening on occasion. Or to someone considering living here whether it be permanently or occasionally. This wonderful country is large enough for all of us as long as we continue to respect it, care for it and make sure our children and their and their children can enjoy as we have.


This site is a wealth of useful information and experiences living in Mexico. I did not realize all the differences the regional sections have in regards to cultural and political diversity here. The systems of doing business both in Federal institutions, medical care, and policing the area seems diverse. The municipalities seem to vary from city to city in law enforcement, traffic enforcement and building and zoning rules followed or not followed, for example, according to the needs or status quo of the area.

It appears not all things are the same in all of Mexico depending on location and local priorities deemed important. For example some areas use the law to extreme and other areas bypass the laws as being counter productive to the self interest of the majority. Very interesting. When I read more about an area it becomes clearer why this happens here often and not NOB so much. Of course some see this as a corrupt system but I see it as progress and necesity in action.

The general impatience many Mexicans display daily seems to me to be part of the culture that bypasses being of "bien educado" and these rules and this edicate and does not appear courteous. It appears rude to me but I get used to it and chuckle now as being retired has slowed me down and pushing and shoving never felt right anyway. Alan


----------



## Infidel_jack

AlanMexicali said:


> This site is a wealth of useful information and experiences living in Mexico. I did not realize all the differences the regional sections have in regards to cultural and political diversity here. The systems of doing business both in Federal institutions, medical care, and policing the area seems diverse. The municipalities seem to vary from city to city in law enforcement, traffic enforcement and building and zoning rules followed or not followed, for example, according to the needs or status quo of the area.
> 
> It appears not all things are the same in all of Mexico depending on location and local priorities deemed important. For example some areas use the law to extreme and other areas bypass the laws as being counter productive to the self interest of the majority. Very interesting. When I read more about an area it becomes clearer why this happens here often and not NOB so much. Of course some see this as a corrupt system but I see it as progress and necesity in action.
> 
> The general impatience many Mexicans display daily seems to me to be part of the culture that bypasses being of "bien educado" and these rules and this edicate and does not appear courteous. It appears rude to me but I get used to it and chuckle now as being retired has slowed me down and pushing and shoving never felt right anyway. Alan


Seems there is a degree of Federalism at work here, Alan.


----------



## ellibelli

My name is Elli. My husband, Bill, and I are retired RN's. We live in our condo in Puerto Penasco, Sonora when we aren't sailing our 44 foot ketch, Cada Dia Mas. We first bought the boat in PV and sailed south along the Pacific Coast of Mexico, and then retraced that route, and continued up into the Sea of Cortez, where we have been since 2008. Current plan is to head south again next fall, ending up in Costa Rica, where our nephew is working on his PhD....and after that, who knows?


----------



## Infidel_jack

ellibelli said:


> My name is Elli. My husband, Bill, and I are retired RN's. We live in our condo in Puerto Penasco, Sonora when we aren't sailing our 44 foot ketch, Cada Dia Mas. We first bought the boat in PV and sailed south along the Pacific Coast of Mexico, and then retraced that route, and continued up into the Sea of Cortez, where we have been since 2008. Current plan is to head south again next fall, ending up in Costa Rica, where our nephew is working on his PhD....and after that, who knows?


 Sounds great to me. What are you trying to make everyone here jealous?
Hahahaha. You know, when I think of Sonora, I think of the Saguaro Cactus in the Sonoran Desert desert, not so much the coast line on the Sea of Cortez. What is Puerto Penasco like when you are not on the boat?


----------



## Marishka

_*tap tap*_ Is this thing on? 

I got the cart before the horse and posted a few times in another thread before introducing myself. I saw that someone was considering having surgery done in Mexico and since my husband had had the same surgery done in Mexico, I jumped right in.

What was funny was that when I attempted to join in order to post, I put down my name as “Marishka” and got the message that there was already a member named Marishka. Hmmm…. Yep, it turned out to be me—I had joined in 2009 and had forgotten all about it. 

Anyway, now for a proper introduction. My husband and I are exploring the possibility of living in Mexico on at least a part-time basis after he retires. I joined this forum because we’re not sure where we might like to live in Mexico, and it looks like the posters on this board live en todas partes de México. 

I hope it will be ok for me to join you here on the Group W bench, so to speak.  I have a lot of questions and hope to learn from those of you who are already living in Mexico.


----------



## ellibelli

Puerto Penasco is great, primarily because it is only 1 hour south of the border, and only a 4 hr. drive to both Phoenix and Tucson--so access to boat supplies is made much easier. We live about 12 miles east of town, on a beautiful sand beach, where you run out of steam before you run out of beach, walking in either direction. You have access to both ****** and traditional eating establishments, shopping, etc. We like that it isn't completely ******-fied, and still gives one a taste of a true Mexican town. But, it is sometimes too cold in the winter (by my standards), and too hot in the summer, altho the water warms up nicely and makes cooling off easy. The best thing about it is that it keeps us close enough to our kids/grandkids, and still on the beach!


----------



## hmbajaimports

Hello everyone, I will keep short and to the point. My name is Dennis (originally from NYC), I now live in Loreto, Baja Sur. Going on my 6 year here and loving it. Please let me know if you are ever in our little town and want to catch a beer. 

Hasta la vista buddies!
DG


----------



## Angeles

Hello expats.

Somehow we managed to get stuck in L.A. for longer than we intended but we're looking forward to escaping to Mexico in a little over a year. We're cramming Spanish lessons like mad and reading everything we can find in order to avoid Ugly American Syndrome.

San Miguel De Allende seems like entering the pool at the shallow end, so we expect to start there, rent for a year, travel and try to get fully fluent. Then once we have some idea how things work we'll settle in.

Our background is an impractical blend of art, music and green-living and we're particularly interested in exploring and contributing to eco-tourism throughout Central Mexico. We still have family here but no kids or colleges to pay for.

Two big questions that we're looking for input on:

With many expats buying property at ******-inflated prices, isn't it making these beautiful places unaffordable for locals?

Is it possible (and desirable) to hire a local assistant to initiate a real estate deal in order to maintain a negotiating edge? Or even to hire a local to find an affordable rental property instead of using the English language sites?


----------



## Johnbott

Sorry for the delay, way too busy making the move. We purchased our Mexican Car Insurance thru Lewis and Lewis out of San Diego. We purchased a year of full coverage and it was under 600.00.
On our trip down, we had a car top carrier and it "bounced" off the roof going over one of the many unmarked speed bumps and it did some minor damage to the car. We reported it and an adjustor, came to our condo and filled out the paperwork and it was no problem. The local Honda dealer will do the work and it will not affect our premium.


----------



## dwwhiteside

Hi all, I just joined this forum and wanted to introduce myself. I just moved to Colima from Dallas. This is my first time living outside the US and I absolutely LOVE Colima. I would love to meet other US ExPats living in the area.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## camillemarie34

*New to BCS*

Hi! I am Camille and I currently live in San Jose del Cabo with my husband. We moved here a little over a month ago and love it here! We are from the Pacific Northwest and are so happy to be out of the cold and rain. I am an artist and am so inspired by the beautiful deserts and beaches surrounding us. I hope to make SJC our permanent home


----------



## Johnbott

We're from San Francisco and don't miss the fog at all. Only been here for 10 days and really enjoy it. Had to have mucho patience to deal with Telcell and getting new cell phones. Other than that, all is good.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Johnbott said:


> We're from San Francisco and don't miss the fog at all. Only been here for 10 days and really enjoy it. Had to have mucho patience to deal with Telcell and getting new cell phones. Other than that, all is good.


Welcome to TelCel, and good luck.
Hey, Just realized you are in Puebla. I am in Colonia San Manuel on the south side. It has not rained in nearly five months since I arrived.
I really like the area. everything is convenient. I have Telcel and a land line. I get 100 pesos prepago every month and use about 5 minutes a month. I have a Telmex landline and Skype for non emergencies and business. I pay 599 monthly for Telmex with broadband. and USD $13.99 for Skype (sort of) unlimited world.


----------



## Howler

*Hello!!*

Hello - 

My name is Dan and I live in Broken Arrow, OK with my wife (Felisa) of 26+ years. My love affair with Mexico goes back over 30 years to 1978 when I served a 2 year full-time religious mission in parts of Veracruz, Puebla, Oaxaca & Tlaxcala. I loved the people, the language & culture and it all became a life-long passion for me. Since then I have continued to learn & refine my knowledge & ability to speak the language and to be involved in the Hispanic communities wherever we have lived.

I returned & married my wife in Mexico DF in 1987 & had our first baby down there before going back on active duty with the Army. I retired from a military career of 26 years back in 2001, went back to college, then became a middle & high school Spanish teacher for another 8 years. I just retired again recently and we are less than 3 years of our nest being completely empty. All (3) of our kids have grown up speaking Spanish and being enriched for their own experiences & travels in Mexico. Alas, our youngest will graduate high school next year (2013-14) and depending on her plans for college we may start our transition as "empty-nesters" living in Mexico.

Throughout our marriage we have driven to Mexico (with kids) almost every year or two. These past 3 or 4 have been the longest that we've gone without making the trip due to concerns about the border violence around Brownsville & Tampico. We've always wanted to go back to live & retire in Mexico, so now is the time to start making serious inroads on our dreams. Our short list of places we want to consider starts out with Taxco - where we lived for a summer while I studied there. It it also includes for consideration other places like Xalapa, Veracruz, Cholula, Tlaxcala, Queretaro & Cuatzala. Being completely fluent in Spanish & the culture we both would like to live within the culture on a more "small town" basis. 

We have a lot of plans to travel & see/experience much more of Mexico and its marvelous diversity. Your suggestions, input & information will be greatly appreciated. You are the voices of experience that will educate us in the best way to realize our dream, which will last the rest of our lives. As time goes on, I hope to return the favor many times over based on our own experiences!


Thanks!!


Dan ("Howler")


----------



## Longford

Howler said:


> Hello -
> 
> My name is Dan and I live in Broken Arrow, OK with my wife (Felisa) of 26+ years. My love affair with Mexico goes back over 30 years to 1978 when I served a 2 year full-time religious mission in parts of Veracruz, Puebla, Oaxaca & Tlaxcala. I loved the people, the language & culture and it all became a life-long passion for me. Since then I have continued to learn & refine my knowledge & ability to speak the language and to be involved in the Hispanic communities wherever we have lived.
> 
> I returned & married my wife in Mexico DF in 1987 & had our first baby down there before going back on active duty with the Army. I retired from a military career of 26 years back in 2001, went back to college, then became a middle & high school Spanish teacher for another 8 years. I just retired again recently and we are less than 3 years of our nest being completely empty. All (3) of our kids have grown up speaking Spanish and being enriched for their own experiences & travels in Mexico. Alas, our youngest will graduate high school next year (2013-14) and depending on her plans for college we may start our transition as "empty-nesters" living in Mexico.
> 
> Throughout our marriage we have driven to Mexico (with kids) almost every year or two. These past 3 or 4 have been the longest that we've gone without making the trip due to concerns about the border violence around Brownsville & Tampico. We've always wanted to go back to live & retire in Mexico, so now is the time to start making serious inroads on our dreams. Our short list of places we want to consider starts out with Taxco - where we lived for a summer while I studied there. It it also includes for consideration other places like Xalapa, Veracruz, Cholula, Tlaxcala, Queretaro & Cuatzala. Being completely fluent in Spanish & the culture we both would like to live within the culture on a more "small town" basis.
> 
> We have a lot of plans to travel & see/experience much more of Mexico and its marvelous diversity. Your suggestions, input & information will be greatly appreciated. You are the voices of experience that will educate us in the best way to realize our dream, which will last the rest of our lives. As time goes on, I hope to return the favor many times over based on our own experiences!
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Dan ("Howler")


:welcome: to the Mexico Forum, Dan.

Liked your intro. Well done!

Without knowing more about your wife and her family, I'm wondering if she still has family there and if it makes sense, for any reason, to locate near that family ... for family reasons, etc. Many expats with family in Mexico seem to want to locate in the area they have roots.

After the family location possibility is ruled on, I'm thinking you have a list of desirable things you want to have in your new home town. Your "must haves" vs. "it would be nice if ..." Some people want to locate in moderate climate smallish Central Valley highland towns while some want the coastal areas, some like the Pacific, others the Gulf. Is proximity to the USA important? The abilities you both have with the language is a huge leg-up when it comes to picking the right spot. What about health care? Is there a need now, or anticipated in the near-term to have easy access to particular health services? Closeness to a VA hospital? And then there is the possibility you want to be close to a religious community which corresponds to your preferences. If you're not a practicing Roman Catholic, some areas are fiercely Roman Catholic and intolerant of certain other Christian churches, and some communities are a bit more welcoming.

Anyhow, what you might want to do is to post your questions in the general forum section where they'll most likely receive closer attention and generate additional responses.

Best of luck with the planning process.


----------



## thinkering

I am a Dutch national living in Canada currently with my Mexican wife and Canadian daughter. 

We're planning to live in Mexico for a year or so to see how it goes, opening up a new business location in DF in the process, and spending time with my inlaws (they live in Chimalhuacán and Teotihuacan).

I've been reading this forum for a week now, great stuff here.


----------



## Howler

Longford said:


> :welcome: to the Mexico Forum, Dan.
> 
> Liked your intro. Well done!
> 
> Without knowing more about your wife and her family, I'm wondering if she still has family there and if it makes sense, for any reason, to locate near that family ... for family reasons, etc. Many expats with family in Mexico seem to want to locate in the area they have roots.
> 
> After the family location possibility is ruled on, I'm thinking you have a list of desirable things you want to have in your new home town. Your "must haves" vs. "it would be nice if ..." Some people want to locate in moderate climate smallish Central Valley highland towns while some want the coastal areas, some like the Pacific, others the Gulf. Is proximity to the USA important? The abilities you both have with the language is a huge leg-up when it comes to picking the right spot. What about health care? Is there a need now, or anticipated in the near-term to have easy access to particular health services? Closeness to a VA hospital? And then there is the possibility you want to be close to a religious community which corresponds to your preferences. If you're not a practicing Roman Catholic, some areas are fiercely Roman Catholic and intolerant of certain other Christian churches, and some communities are a bit more welcoming.
> 
> Anyhow, what you might want to do is to post your questions in the general forum section where they'll most likely receive closer attention and generate additional responses.
> 
> Best of luck with the planning process.



Longford -

Thanks for the welcome and the input!!

My wife's family lives in Martinez de la Torre, VER (mother died 2 yrs ago), and she has a brother that just moved to Queretaro from Tampico. Nobody else from her family ever expressed an interest in following us up to the states and my wife has been a great traveling co-adventurer with me throughout my military career - and mutual bouts of itchy feet. Both of us have come to appreciate the advantages of living farther away from each others' in-laws 

No major health care requirements to speak of, except keeping in touch with the VA and arranging for some medications to reach us from the US. The lifestyle change may be enough to outgrow the need for them - or I might find it to be less of a hassle to get them there. A surprise for us was to find our TriCare Prime coverage (military retired) is good in Mexico... now we'll have to figure how to work it. Even so, we never had qualms with medical care there - we went back to Veracruz so our first daughter would be born there. Before I married my wife, she was a nurse, so she still has many colleagues & friends there who had a part in our daughter's birth (many padrinos!!).

Taxco has been at the top of our list for a long time, with Veracruz (the port) running a close second. I think we'll spend a year or two renting & traveling around to sample some of the other places we've discussed seeing before making a firm decision to buy or build something more permanent. She has a house & piece of land in Mtz that she wants to sell now that her mother's gone; that & some of our savings will help us with a mortgage or contract. I need more information on getting a loan in Mexico (pesos) vs getting one in the US (if possible).

I see our existence there as time divided between the US & Mexico; side-trips to the coast (fresh seafood!) & family; and more side-trips for cultural exploration & involvement wherever we find ourselves. We're both history & culture nuts, so I figure we'll also try to settle on a place with access to a university for continued educational opportunities. There is a branch of UNAM in Taxco, but that's where Xalapa & Cholula also figure high on our lists, too. As much as we've traveled throughout the southeast (Veracruz, Puebla, Tlaxcala, Oaxaca, DF & Guerrero) we have yet to see the Yucatan or the Pacific coast / Baja area. I think it's going to be a busy retirement for awhile!

I've really enjoyed the information I've found already in other parts of the forums, and look forward to being a part of the community from down in Mexico once we make the jump. Who knows, maybe we can all get together for a fiesta once we get settled down there!

Take care & keep in touch...


Dan ("Howler")
Broken Arrow, OK


----------



## Longford

thinkering said:


> We're planning to live in Mexico for a year or so to see how it goes, opening up a new business location in DF in the process, and spending time with my inlaws (they live in Chimalhuacán and Teotihuacan).


:welcome:

Chimalhuacán? Now there's someplace we don't hear about here, or on other forums! Best of luck with your planning. And, Welcome! to the Mexico Forum.


----------



## thinkering

Longford said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Chimalhuacán? Now there's someplace we don't hear about here, or on other forums! Best of luck with your planning. And, Welcome! to the Mexico Forum.


I did a search for it as well, and nothing really came up (except for local noticias / reports). 

Have been there about 6 times now, and do understand why it is not popular. It's definitely not a tourist destination and I wouldn't recommend it as a place to visit for expats. Due to the poverty in the area the crime rate is higher than many other areas of the city.


----------



## brooksie

Good morning. I currently live in Florida with my wife. We are thinking of moving to Belize or somewhere in the area.. Just joined this forum and doing some research... Thanks


----------



## Longford

brooksie said:


> Good morning. I currently live in Florida with my wife. We are thinking of moving to Belize or somewhere in the area.. Just joined this forum and doing some research... Thanks


:welcome: to the Forum!

Interesting possibility ... moving to Belize. We read many comments from people who want to move to Mexico, Guatemala, Ecuador, etc., on this forum ... but I don't recall Belize being talked about. The only comments I read about Belize are from people who are going to dive there. I'd like to hear more about what attracts you to Belize. Thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen

brooksie said:


> Good morning. I currently live in Florida with my wife. We are thinking of moving to Belize or somewhere in the area.. Just joined this forum and doing some research... Thanks


:welcome:


----------



## petunia

*Terrible Newbie*

Hi TundraGreen--Finally found how to at least reply to someone! I am so tech-challenged. I just joined this morning and found your post so welcoming. Thank you!

I'm looking to retire to MEX in 4-5 yrs and have been fortunate to be able to visit several areas in the meantime. I work for an airline. Have already eliminated the beaches, tho wouldn't mind casita-swapping for a month here and there, and don't want to deal with destructive weather along the coasts. Would move now if I could.

Been twice to SMA--nice to visit, but I don't fit in with all the wealthy divorcees, besides it's a little too remote and expensive for me--have one son in the Navy and one daughter still in college. Want to be closer to a major airport for now.

Spent a week in Ajijic this past fall, after a four-day stay in GDL. Very nice. Will be checking out Chapala and Morelia/Patzcuaro this fall.

I absolutely love Mexico and learn a little more Spanish every time I go. So tired of the consumerism and greed here in the states. Love the family-oriented, gentle people, the music, culture, arts; the slower pace of living. Family is not so crazy about my plans. Oh well. Kids are fine with it and that's all that matters to me.

Read a post from Surfrider who said she lived in Patz and was considering moving to Morelia and I wanted to know what the motivation was, (tho I know the two are not far apart,) but have yet to figure out how to post to her--LOL.

Cannot live without my books or music; favorite author is James Michener. When I read his "Mexico," he said one couldn't understand Mexico without reading about Spain, so I read his, "Iberia." Highly recommend. From there, I read "Death in the Afternoon," by Hemmingway--I'm not a big fan of his, but it is still the best book for the Western Mind to read before attending a bullfight, which I did in SMA. Fascinating, not for everyone, read the book first.

Love to cook, love to garden. Double major in college: Psych/Modern Dance. Would like to get back into movement and possibly teach. Use the Psych every 'friggin day.

Am quite fed up with people asking if I'm afraid of the violence in MEX. 'Nuf said.
Will be happy with a one bd/one bath to start, just not sure where yet.

Next vacation I hope to spend 3 weeks--approx 10 in Morelia/Patz, 10 in Chapala. Vacation will be about 21Oct into first week of Nov. I only rent self-catering places. Have given up on trying to get relatives/friends to join me on my adventures to Mexico. Last fall, gal friend from work bagged on me the night before she was due in to GDL, and that was the last straw for me.

Am very much looking forward to my next visit and would be happy to meet with any expat over coffee, lunch, Etc., once I know where I'll be.

Thanks for reading. Any suggestions/responses are welcome.


----------



## Guategringo

brooksie said:


> Good morning. I currently live in Florida with my wife. We are thinking of moving to Belize or somewhere in the area.. Just joined this forum and doing some research... Thanks


Brooksie,
Before moving to Guatemala in 1993 I lived in Belize for three years. I have since returned about a dozen times with stays ranging from a few days to six months on both business and pleasure. Belize is a beautiful country with Maya ruins such as Lamanai, Altun Ha and Xunantunich (spelling?). The Maya mountains have an area known as Mountian Pine Ridge that has many beautiful hotels, one of which is owned by Francis Ford Coppola. There are some beautiful homes in the area.

Ambergris Caye is the most developed Caye of the dozens that are off the coast of Belize. There are many hotels, restaurant, bars, dive shops and other establishments on the Caye, with San Pedro being the largest town on the Caye. Life is very expensive on the Caye and in Belize in general. The exchange rate is two belizian dollars for one U.S. dollar. Food is expensive as well. In Belize city there are housing developments that are new. Costs of living in the city are high. In the capital, Belmopan, there are not that many places to live. 

With the exception of the mountain pine ridge area, the weather is hot and humid. There is a large community of Mennonites that live in the Orangewalk area of the country. 

If an expat has a large sum of money to invest on coastal property or real estate then Ambergris Caye is a great location. The world's second largest barrier reef runs nearly the entire lenght of the country and can be seen from anywhere on Ambergris Caye. The reef helps to keep the waves from crashing on the beach and is also a great area for diving and snorkeling.


----------



## jimwalls9

*Introduction*

Hi Will,
My name is Jim, 67, retired, Vietnam veteran of US Air Force and I have been living in Zihuatanejo, Gro., Mexico for 2 1/2 years. 
I now have my "resident" card for Mexico and found it was easy to obtain. I use my nephew's address in the U.S. for mail and banking. 
I love photography and I live with my Mexican girlfriend. I am not employed and I don't want to be. I live on my So-so Security and find it gets me by just fine.
I am still learning all of the in's and out's being an expat and of life down here. :ranger:


----------



## cvd19348

*Headed to La Paz*

Testing 1, 2, 3... I have never posted on a forum before so I'm sending this out to see how it works. I'm headed to La Paz in about a month, on my own, to learn (I hope) to speak Spanish. I'm looking for advice, kindred spirits, encouragement or just chats.


----------



## mickisue1

cvd19348 said:


> Testing 1, 2, 3... I have never posted on a forum before so I'm sending this out to see how it works. I'm headed to La Paz in about a month, on my own, to learn (I hope) to speak Spanish. I'm looking for advice, kindred spirits, encouragement or just chats.


You'll have a blast, I'm sure!


----------



## cvd19348

Ah! Thank you so much for your reply. I'll keep reading through and looking for insights. Thanks again.


----------



## bowenarrow

Hi everyone! My name is Grant and I currently toil at the 9 to 5 in Vancouver, BC. My wife Courtney and I take yearly trips to Mexico, each to a different area as we scout out potential places to live. 
We love the country and the people and the food.

Next trip is November to Guadalajara, Colima, Melaque and Purto Vallarta. Previous trips have taken us to Mexico City, Oaxaca, Zihua, Uruapa, Veracruz, Catemaco, Xalapa and Puebla.

While we found many spots we like, there are so many left to see. We hope to get to Guanauato, San Miguel, Zacatecas, San Critobal and the Puerto Escondido area over the next few years


----------



## Infidel_jack

bowenarrow said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Grant and I currently toil at the 9 to 5 in Vancouver, BC. My wife Courtney and I take yearly trips to Mexico, each to a different area as we scout out potential places to live.
> We love the country and the people and the food.
> 
> Next trip is November to Guadalajara, Colima, Melaque and Purto Vallarta. Previous trips have taken us to Mexico City, Oaxaca, Zihua, Uruapa, Veracruz, Catemaco, Xalapa and Puebla.
> 
> While we found many spots we like, there are so many left to see. We hope to get to Guanauato, San Miguel, Zacatecas, San Critobal and the Puerto Escondido area over the next few years


Have fun.


----------



## sparks

First did Mexico City in the late 90's with visits to Morelos from there, Melaque in 2000, Chapala area and Patzcuaro in 2001/2002, Melaque and Colima state in 2003 and Patzcuaro and much of Michoacan in 2004. Retired in 2005 and headed for Melaque.

South and East of Mexico is still a mystery


----------



## Isla Verde

sparks said:


> First did Mexico City in the late 90's with visits to Morelos from there, Melaque in 2000, Chapala area and Patzcuaro in 2001/2002, Melaque and Colima state in 2003 and Patzcuaro and much of Michoacan in 2004. Retired in 2005 and headed for Melaque.
> 
> South and East of Mexico is still a mystery


You have yet to explore some of the most fascinating parts of the country!


----------



## Longford

Isla Verde said:


> You have yet to explore some of the most fascinating parts of the country!


So much to see. So little time. I've been traveling in Mexico since 1969 and there are still a few corners I haven't made my way to. Some people like to plant roots rather than move about much, yet others want the opposite - to move about, not to settle-down too much. Just when I think I've found a place to either move to or retire to ... I discover or see someplace else I like as much or more.


----------



## Quetza

bowenarrow said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Grant and I currently toil at the 9 to 5 in Vancouver, BC. My wife Courtney and I take yearly trips to Mexico, each to a different area as we scout out potential places to live.
> We love the country and the people and the food.
> 
> Next trip is November to Guadalajara, Colima, Melaque and Purto Vallarta. Previous trips have taken us to Mexico City, Oaxaca, Zihua, Uruapa, Veracruz, Catemaco, Xalapa and Puebla.
> 
> While we found many spots we like, there are so many left to see. We hope to get to Guanauato, San Miguel, Zacatecas, San Critobal and the Puerto Escondido area over the next few years



Welcome and enjoy the trips! Traveling without pressure is the best experience one can have, I hope you find your magic place in Mexico, settle there and then keep on exploring.


----------



## sydgirl

How long will you be in LaPaz? We're heading there mid-December for four months.


----------



## ShanConshue

*Expats Family*

Hi
We are brand new to all of this! We are a family from Phoenix Arizona that is relocating to the Ajijic area in july.
My husband Bob and I are driving down to Ajijic next week to find a place to live and then will come back to phoenix and make final arrangements, get the kids and the dog and be on our way to our new home.
We look forward to meeting lots of new friends and enjoying life!
We are a mid 40's couple with five kids! Two of which are on their own now  
We will be bringing with us Melanie 14, Shaymus 12, and our baby, Mairen, who is 7.
All of them will go to school online with an American school.

Bob and I love to garden and try hard to plant an edible garden. I am a canner and will be bringing my pressure canner  Bob is an electrician and is involved in the solar community. I have been a hospice nurse all of my life and am a staunch advocate for senior rights.

If you know of a house for rent we should check out, or if you have time to have a cup of coffee may 21-25, message me as we would love to get plugged into the community!


----------



## Infidel_jack

ShanConshue said:


> Hi
> We are brand new to all of this! We are a family from Phoenix Arizona that is relocating to the Ajijic area in july.
> My husband Bob and I are driving down to Ajijic next week to find a place to live and then will come back to phoenix and make final arrangements, get the kids and the dog and be on our way to our new home.
> We look forward to meeting lots of new friends and enjoying life!
> We are a mid 40's couple with five kids! Two of which are on their own now
> We will be bringing with us Melanie 14, Shaymus 12, and our baby, Mairen, who is 7.
> All of them will go to school online with an American school.
> 
> Bob and I love to garden and try hard to plant an edible garden. I am a canner and will be bringing my pressure canner  Bob is an electrician and is involved in the solar community. I have been a hospice nurse all of my life and am a staunch advocate for senior rights.
> 
> If you know of a house for rent we should check out, or if you have time to have a cup of coffee may 21-25, message me as we would love to get plugged into the community!


I would think the folks in Ajiic could afford Solar. Some may even speak a bit of Spanish.
What is wrong with Mexican schools? Melanie, Seamus and Mairen would have a ball interacting with some great Mexican kids and simultaneously learning a language. It would also prepare them for an affordable education in a great Mexican University. I gave up on American medicine when my cardiologist mistakenly thought I was a hospice patient. Turns out I just need more red meat and beer.
Sorry to sound so critical, I am not anti American, I just really love the Mexican culture.


----------



## TundraGreen

ShanConshue said:


> Hi
> We are brand new to all of this! We are a family from Phoenix Arizona that is relocating to the Ajijic area in july.
> My husband Bob and I are driving down to Ajijic next week to find a place to live and then will come back to phoenix and make final arrangements, get the kids and the dog and be on our way to our new home.
> We look forward to meeting lots of new friends and enjoying life!
> We are a mid 40's couple with five kids! Two of which are on their own now
> We will be bringing with us Melanie 14, Shaymus 12, and our baby, Mairen, who is 7.
> All of them will go to school online with an American school.
> 
> Bob and I love to garden and try hard to plant an edible garden. I am a canner and will be bringing my pressure canner  Bob is an electrician and is involved in the solar community. I have been a hospice nurse all of my life and am a staunch advocate for senior rights.
> 
> If you know of a house for rent we should check out, or if you have time to have a cup of coffee may 21-25, message me as we would love to get plugged into the community!


:welcome:


----------



## Longford

ShanConshue said:


> Hi
> We are brand new to all of this! We are a family from Phoenix Arizona that is relocating to the Ajijic area in july.
> My husband Bob and I are driving down to Ajijic next week to find a place to live and then will come back to phoenix and make final arrangements, get the kids and the dog and be on our way to our new home.
> We look forward to meeting lots of new friends and enjoying life!
> We are a mid 40's couple with five kids! Two of which are on their own now
> We will be bringing with us Melanie 14, Shaymus 12, and our baby, Mairen, who is 7.
> All of them will go to school online with an American school.
> 
> Bob and I love to garden and try hard to plant an edible garden. I am a canner and will be bringing my pressure canner  Bob is an electrician and is involved in the solar community. I have been a hospice nurse all of my life and am a staunch advocate for senior rights.
> 
> If you know of a house for rent we should check out, or if you have time to have a cup of coffee may 21-25, message me as we would love to get plugged into the community!


:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

Lucky you, having the opportunity to move to Mexico! :clap2:

With a family the size of yours, I'm assuming you've carefully read and considered the relatively new and revised immigration regulations - particularly the section regarding minimum income requirements. And, unless you've been lucky enough to retire early and are financially secure ... you understand the requirements to receive approval of the Mexican government before either of you can work in Mexico (unless you work online for a company outside of Mexico - about which there's a separate discussion on the main page of this Forum - and about which there isn't agreement amongst those of us participating in the discussion  ).

In addition to this fine forum, there are a couple or several forums on the www which deal, specifically, with questions/comments regarding the Lakeside communities and if you haven't seen them yet you might search for them on the internet and cross-post (here and there) your questions.

Best of luck with the planned relocation.


----------



## sydgirl

Hope you enjoy Ajijic. We are very new, but seems like those that have been here for years are very contented. If you'd like to meet up for coffee, send me an email at [email protected] when you arrive. We'd love to share our first impressions with you.


----------



## ShanConshue

So do we 
They already go to an online school, here NOB, so they will just continue with that schooling. We are a high tech family and both Bob and I attended college online. 

*wink* and as a 20+year hospice nurse..beer and red meat cures a lot!


----------



## MexicoDavid

Newbie on this forum. Relocated three years ago to Cuernavaca after eight years in Ecuador and five in Paraguay. So far I love Cuernavaca, its people, the food and during the week its seems so much quieter than weekends when the weatlhy from D.F. join us residents.


----------



## GARYJ65

MexicoDavid said:


> Newbie on this forum. Relocated three years ago to Cuernavaca after eight years in Ecuador and five in Paraguay. So far I love Cuernavaca, its people, the food and during the week its seems so much quieter than weekends when the weatlhy from D.F. join us residents.


Welcome, I go there quite often!


----------



## deckofficer

*World traveler settling down*

Hello to all,

My name is Bob and as a deck officer in merchant shipping I have covered some ground. I had to retire early to care for my 94 year old dad. He has always been a wonderful father to me, so what goes around comes around. I started late on my final career, going back to school in my mid 40's at California Maritime Academy. I had a short run, retiring at 57 to care for pop. Before this career change I had spent a lot of time in Baja along the Sea of Cortez, both in my motorhome and Cal 40 sailboat. Since my level of retirement income isn't what it would have been had I worked to 67, I will be fine enjoying those retirement years somewhere from Santa Rosalia to Loreto. When my services are no longer needed for dad I plan on taking my trailer down to live in while I decide what community to call home, then find a suitable home in said community.

What I am looking for is oceanfront but rural within a bay or cove that has good holding ground for visiting friends that are sailboat cruisers like I was. I stay in touch with these friends as they continue to sail far and wide because they still are some of my best friends. I would like to establish a nice cruiser's haunt that becomes a popular social gathering spot for cruisers.

So, for you folks that are well versed in the Sea of Cortez on the Baja side, give me your suggestions.


Thanks,

Bob


----------



## TundraGreen

deckofficer said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> My name is Bob and as a deck officer in merchant shipping I have covered some ground. I had to retire early to care for my 94 year old dad. He has always been a wonderful father to me, so what goes around comes around. I started late on my final career, going back to school in my mid 40's at California Maritime Academy. I had a short run, retiring at 57 to care for pop. Before this career change I had spent a lot of time in Baja along the Sea of Cortez, both in my motorhome and Cal 40 sailboat. Since my level of retirement income isn't what it would have been had I worked to 67, I will be fine enjoying those retirement years somewhere from Santa Rosalia to Loreto. When my services are no longer needed for dad I plan on taking my trailer down to live in while I decide what community to call home, then find a suitable home in said community.
> 
> What I am looking for is oceanfront but rural within a bay or cove that has good holding ground for visiting friends that are sailboat cruisers like I was. I stay in touch with these friends as they continue to sail far and wide because they still are some of my best friends. I would like to establish a nice cruiser's haunt that becomes a popular social gathering spot for cruisers.
> 
> So, for you folks that are well versed in the Sea of Cortez on the Baja side, give me your suggestions.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob


:welcome: Sounds like a great plan.


----------



## Infidel_jack

MexicoDavid said:


> Newbie on this forum. Relocated three years ago to Cuernavaca after eight years in Ecuador and five in Paraguay. So far I love Cuernavaca, its people, the food and during the week its seems so much quieter than weekends when the weatlhy from D.F. join us residents.


I have friends from Paraguay back in the States. Were you living in Asuncion? Did you manage to learn any Tupi-Guarani?
I live in Puebla. I visited Cuernavaca about 30 years ago. Nice place.
Never been to Ecuador, but I have lived in Colombia.
I got interested in Paraguay when I read a novel about the Tripartite war that began in 1865. I understand that it wiped out 90% of the male population and the Chaco war with Bolivia wiped out more of the male population. Seems to have made the country a virtual paradise for single males.


----------



## theladygeorge48

*Anyone driving to Chapala from Houston?*

Hello everyone and good to see Expats talking and exchanging informtion and ideas.
I am retired as of last year, I have an apt rented in Ajijic and have been back and forth for a couple of yrs.
We want to bring our car this trip and am wondering if there is a website or place to contact where we can maybe team up with someone else to caravan from Houston to Lake Chapala. 
We love the country plus we have met some wonderful people in these past trips. If I could I'd move and not look back today. 
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
A bit about me:
Retired new home sales consultant, Born in SF Calif relocated in '89 to Houston. I am bilingual/bicultural. Spanish was my first language as I am first generation US born. My parents are both from Hounduras.
A grandmother waiting to spread her wings (or broom depending on who you talk to) to travel and enjoy life.
Gracias


----------



## RVGRINGO

Caravaning is difficult; folks drive at different speeds and need pit stops at different times. It can also be dangerous, as both drivers are distracted by trying to keep track of each other.
So, just pack your car and enjoy the trip. Folks do it every day and a lot of them are single females of a certain age. I only know of one who had an engine failure, was put up and treated hospitably wile the engine was rebuilt in a small town. There are more good stories, like that, than people realize. They just do not make the headlines.


----------



## Infidel_jack

theladygeorge48 said:


> Hello everyone and good to see Expats talking and exchanging informtion and ideas.
> I am retired as of last year, I have an apt rented in Ajijic and have been back and forth for a couple of yrs.
> We want to bring our car this trip and am wondering if there is a website or place to contact where we can maybe team up with someone else to caravan from Houston to Lake Chapala.
> We love the country plus we have met some wonderful people in these past trips. If I could I'd move and not look back today.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> A bit about me:
> Retired new home sales consultant, Born in SF Calif relocated in '89 to Houston. I am bilingual/bicultural. Spanish was my first language as I am first generation US born. My parents are both from Hounduras.
> A grandmother waiting to spread her wings (or broom depending on who you talk to) to travel and enjoy life.
> Gracias


Bienvenidos a Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde

theladygeorge48 said:


> Hello everyone and good to see Expats talking and exchanging informtion and ideas.
> I am retired as of last year, I have an apt rented in Ajijic and have been back and forth for a couple of yrs.
> We want to bring our car this trip and am wondering if there is a website or place to contact where we can maybe team up with someone else to caravan from Houston to Lake Chapala.
> We love the country plus we have met some wonderful people in these past trips. If I could I'd move and not look back today.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> A bit about me:
> Retired new home sales consultant, Born in SF Calif relocated in '89 to Houston. I am bilingual/bicultural. Spanish was my first language as I am first generation US born. My parents are both from Hounduras.
> A grandmother waiting to spread her wings (or broom depending on who you talk to) to travel and enjoy life.
> Gracias


¡:welcome: Bienvenidos a México!


----------



## Guategringo

Misspoken


----------



## jholloway05

*About to be new-to-Mexico*

Hello, all!

My name is Jessica, and my two kids and I are getting ready to move to Pachuca in late July, early August. I've gotten a job teaching Language Arts at an American school. I've traveled abroad before, but not when I had children and not to live. While I am a little nervous, I am SOOOOO excited about this opportunity!

For the few weeks that I will be down there I will have family from the US with me. That, I think, will help with the transition. But I'd like to be in touch with some expats before I get there if possible, so I don't feel completely lost and overwhelmed once my family leaves. I would also like for my kids to have some English-speaking friends to help them until they learn Spanish. 

If anyone has any advice on living or Pachuca, or would like to make a new expat friend, please let me know!

Saludos,
Jessica


----------



## KingMan

*I want to go to there.*

Hi All,
Just returned from the Mexican 1000 as mechanic on a chase crew. Stayed overnight in La Paz, then on to San Jose Del Cabo, where I flew back to Vancouver, WA. On the way back I talked for hours to an ExPat living in La Paz. All my questions were directed at the process of relocating. My wife and I had tried to relocate in Dominica about 8 years ago. 

When I got home and related the whole race and my wistful desire of moving to La Paz, my wife said, "I want to go to there." (Liz Lemon quote). We had both visited Mexico before and loved it. Growing up in S. California and living in the Northwest, I have worked around Mexicans all my life and in some ways prefer their culture to my own.

Decisions were made. We are learning Spanish at a furious pace and hope to move during the first half of 2014. I cannot seem to contact my airport friend, so I am joining this forum as a resource.

David King
from Vancouver, Washington


----------



## TundraGreen

jholloway05 said:


> Hello, all!
> 
> My name is Jessica, and my two kids and I are getting ready to move to Pachuca in late July, early August. I've gotten a job teaching Language Arts at an American school. I've traveled abroad before, but not when I had children and not to live. While I am a little nervous, I am SOOOOO excited about this opportunity!
> 
> For the few weeks that I will be down there I will have family from the US with me. That, I think, will help with the transition. But I'd like to be in touch with some expats before I get there if possible, so I don't feel completely lost and overwhelmed once my family leaves. I would also like for my kids to have some English-speaking friends to help them until they learn Spanish.
> 
> If anyone has any advice on living or Pachuca, or would like to make a new expat friend, please let me know!
> 
> Saludos,
> Jessica


:welcome:


----------



## TundraGreen

KingMan said:


> Hi All,
> Just returned from the Mexican 1000 as mechanic on a chase crew. Stayed overnight in La Paz, then on to San Jose Del Cabo, where I flew back to Vancouver, WA. On the way back I talked for hours to an ExPat living in La Paz. All my questions were directed at the process of relocating. My wife and I had tried to relocate in Dominica about 8 years ago.
> 
> When I got home and related the whole race and my wistful desire of moving to La Paz, my wife said, "I want to go to there." (Liz Lemon quote). We had both visited Mexico before and loved it. Growing up in S. California and living in the Northwest, I have worked around Mexicans all my life and in some ways prefer their culture to my own.
> 
> Decisions were made. We are learning Spanish at a furious pace and hope to move during the first half of 2014. I cannot seem to contact my airport friend, so I am joining this forum as a resource.
> 
> David King
> from Vancouver, Washington


:welcome:


----------



## MNWildRose

*Hope Mexico is in our Future!*

I first went to Mexico - Guadalajara - in 1977. Have loved so many areas over the years. My husband, Jim, and I hope to retire somewhere in the elevated regions of Mexico. We haven't narrowed our choice down yet. Participating in this forum will help a lot, I think. 

Our main obstacle to making the move sooner, rather than later, is our "security" sense that we need health insurance. And with our pre-existing conditions, I haven't found an expat option for insurance. So, we'll likely wait for our move until we're eligible for Medicare - figuring then that we'd travel back to the U.S. for any "non-emergency" health care.

We will be going to Oaxaca over "El Dia de los Muertos" this October-November. So I will definitely be researching Oaxaca and would love to be in communication with anyone who would be willing to share thoughts/insights about that "magical," as I see it so often referred to - and I agree(!) - city.

Looking forward to some forum friendships and really look forward to learning from people that are already there and "living the dream"! Gracias!


----------



## fromalohatohola

Hello! My husband and I are moving to Mexico City in July with our 4 children. My husband was born in Colombia but came to the US when he was 3. We have lived all over the US and lived breifly in Mexico in 2010. We are excited to come back but a bit overwhelmed. We need to find housing, schools ect. I am SO glad there is this type of forum to help me navigage it all.


----------



## Isla Verde

fromalohatohola said:


> Hello! My husband and I are moving to Mexico City in July with our 4 children. My husband was born in Colombia but came to the US when he was 3. We have lived all over the US and lived breifly in Mexico in 2010. We are excited to come back but a bit overwhelmed. We need to find housing, schools ect. I am SO glad there is this type of forum to help me navigage it all.


Welcome to the Forum! From your other posts, I assume that you husband has a firm job offer from a company in the D.F. I suggest asking his new employer for help with finding housing and a good school for your children.


----------



## fromalohatohola

Isla Verde said:


> Welcome to the Forum! From your other posts, I assume that you husband has a firm job offer from a company in the D.F. I suggest asking his new employer for help with finding housing and a good school for your children.


They are a US based company doing a project in Mexico City. The company told us to find school and housing. They are willing to pay for private school for my kids and pay a hotel until we find housing. I am struggling finding a school for my kids while still in Hawaii. It seems like it would be so much easier if we were already there to find schools but I am afraid to wait until we get there to figure it out. My first choice of schools is already full and now I feel lost trying to figure out what would be the best fit for the kids. My kids have never attended a private school. They attend public school here in the US. They don't speak Spanish. I prefer a school with a US based curriculum but maybe that is not what is best????


----------



## Isla Verde

fromalohatohola said:


> They are a US based company doing a project in Mexico City. The company told us to find school and housing. They are willing to pay for private school for my kids and pay a hotel until we find housing. I am struggling finding a school for my kids while still in Hawaii. It seems like it would be so much easier if we were already there to find schools but I am afraid to wait until we get there to figure it out. My first choice of schools is already full and now I feel lost trying to figure out what would be the best fit for the kids. My kids have never attended a private school. They attend public school here in the US. They don't speak Spanish. I prefer a school with a US based curriculum but maybe that is not what is best????


Nice company . The first time you moved here they did nothing to help you and your kids to have residence visas and now they leave you on your own to find housing and a school. Apart from the fact that your kids don't know any Spanish, public schools in Mexico are generally of low quality, so you need to find a good international school not too far from where you'll be living.


----------



## fromalohatohola

Isla Verde said:


> Nice company . The first time you moved here they did nothing to help you and your kids to have residence visas and now they leave you on your own to find housing and a school. Apart from the fact that your kids don't know any Spanish, public schools in Mexico are generally of low quality, so you need to find a good international school not too far from where you'll be living.


Wish me luck Hopefully I will be able to get it figured out. At least they will pay for a private school. I just don't know which one to choose. I have been looking into westhill but a lot of comments on the internet descibe it has being a school for the "rich" that have been kicked out of other schools. The teacher turn over rate is high there. My kids are from a middle class household so I just worry about them finding freinds and getting the same education as the US. Thanks for listening to me vent a little


----------



## Infidel_jack

MNWildRose said:


> I first went to Mexico - Guadalajara - in 1977. Have loved so many areas over the years. My husband, Jim, and I hope to retire somewhere in the elevated regions of Mexico. We haven't narrowed our choice down yet. Participating in this forum will help a lot, I think.
> 
> Our main obstacle to making the move sooner, rather than later, is our "security" sense that we need health insurance. And with our pre-existing conditions, I haven't found an expat option for insurance. So, we'll likely wait for our move until we're eligible for Medicare - figuring then that we'd travel back to the U.S. for any "non-emergency" health care.
> 
> We will be going to Oaxaca over "El Dia de los Muertos" this October-November. So I will definitely be researching Oaxaca and would love to be in communication with anyone who would be willing to share thoughts/insights about that "magical," as I see it so often referred to - and I agree(!) - city.
> 
> Looking forward to some forum friendships and really look forward to learning from people that are already there and "living the dream"! Gracias!


Don't let Health Insurance hold you back. Health care in Mexico is out of pocket affordable.
Take plenty of probiotics, supplement vitamins and minerals and eliminate all non fermented grain from your diet. Eliminate all non fermented soy and eat massive quantities of eggs, red meat and animal fat. Never open a can that does not contain beer. If you must use vegetable oil, limit your choices to extra virgin olive oil and extra virgin coconut oil or grape seed oil. I went into coronary arrest over 8 years ago and after listening to doctors for 3 years, I threw out all of the medicines and changed my diet. I haven't been sick since. I lost 100 lbs. over 2 years. I am in better shape now than I was at age 25 and I just turned 67. So pack the bags and come on down. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## CubsGal

*Hola! Looking at moving to Merida ... would LOVE to be sooner rather than later*

Hola! I'm a single female currently living in Richmond, Virginia (born and raised in Chicago - GO CUBS! :cheer2: ) and eager to move to Mexico, having narrowed down my choice to Merida - given cost of living, property availability/cost and expat community. I have found a property I've fallen in love with, but have probably put the cart before the proverbial horse . It's just outside of town and I'd love to turn the 2-story home into a B&B and spend the rest of my days enjoying the culture and surrounding community while being host too many from around the area and world.

So, taking a wee step back and researching a bit more. SO many questions and wish it were as easy as just packing up and driving down to the coast of Florida and freighting across. Work? Visas? My fur babies? Establishing utilities? A singles community? And on and on ...

What advice would one have for a single woman in her 40's ready and very eager to make a big change, lead an easier life and have a fresh start in her life?

Helen


----------



## Infidel_jack

*Welcome to Mexico*



CubsGal said:


> Hola! I'm a single female currently living in Richmond, Virginia (born and raised in Chicago - GO CUBS! :cheer2: ) and eager to move to Mexico, having narrowed down my choice to Merida - given cost of living, property availability/cost and expat community. I have found a property I've fallen in love with, but have probably put the cart before the proverbial horse . It's just outside of town and I'd love to turn the 2-story home into a B&B and spend the rest of my days enjoying the culture and surrounding community while being host too many from around the area and world.
> 
> So, taking a wee step back and researching a bit more. SO many questions and wish it were as easy as just packing up and driving down to the coast of Florida and freighting across. Work? Visas? My fur babies? Establishing utilities? A singles community? And on and on ...
> 
> What advice would one have for a single woman in her 40's ready and very eager to make a big change, lead an easier life and have a fresh start in her life?
> 
> Helen


Go for it! Worst possibility is you fail. Even if you fail you will learn a lot to help with your next adventure. Start at Mexican consulate. Speaking Spanish is helpful as is a source of income from the states.
Have fun and live your dreams now. Do not wait.


----------



## Isla Verde

CubsGal said:


> Hola! I'm a single female currently living in Richmond, Virginia (born and raised in Chicago - GO CUBS! :cheer2: ) and eager to move to Mexico, having narrowed down my choice to Merida - given cost of living, property availability/cost and expat community. I have found a property I've fallen in love with, but have probably put the cart before the proverbial horse . It's just outside of town and I'd love to turn the 2-story home into a B&B and spend the rest of my days enjoying the culture and surrounding community while being host too many from around the area and world.
> 
> So, taking a wee step back and researching a bit more. SO many questions and wish it were as easy as just packing up and driving down to the coast of Florida and freighting across. Work? Visas? My fur babies? Establishing utilities? A singles community? And on and on ...
> 
> What advice would one have for a single woman in her 40's ready and very eager to make a big change, lead an easier life and have a fresh start in her life?
> 
> Helen


Your plans sound very exciting. Merida is an interesting city in a fascinating part of Mexico, though with a rather hot and humid climate most of the year. When I return for a visit, it will be in January - reserve me a room in your B&B, ok? 

One thing to keep in mind is that with the new Immigration rules and regs now in place, you have to apply for a residence/work visa while you're still in the States. I suggest you contact your nearest Mexican Consulate for information about requirements for someone like you who plans to start a business in Mexico.


----------



## Rudolfo

CubsGal said:


> Hola! I'm a single female currently living in Richmond, Virginia (born and raised in Chicago - GO CUBS! :cheer2: ) and eager to move to Mexico, having narrowed down my choice to Merida - given cost of living, property availability/cost and expat community. I have found a property I've fallen in love with, but have probably put the cart before the proverbial horse . It's just outside of town and I'd love to turn the 2-story home into a B&B and spend the rest of my days enjoying the culture and surrounding community while being host too many from around the area and world.
> 
> So, taking a wee step back and researching a bit more. SO many questions and wish it were as easy as just packing up and driving down to the coast of Florida and freighting across. Work? Visas? My fur babies? Establishing utilities? A singles community? And on and on ...
> 
> What advice would one have for a single woman in her 40's ready and very eager to make a big change, lead an easier life and have a fresh start in her life?
> 
> Helen




Hey Helen I'm about 1.5 hours north of you here in Arlington / DC.

Like somone else suggested just go for it. I peronally would choose a cooler climate than you have spoke of, but to each his / her own.

Dating scene- you will have no shortage of Mexican men trying to pick you up. It's just if you like them back or are prepared for that kind of come on compared to what you have in the states. Midwest (Chicago) folks are nice and laid back, Richmond too...you might be a little taken back by how forward SOME Mexican men can be. 

On that note, model yourself after the Mexican women's response to flirtation or unwelcome advances. If you just ignore it or do not show an open and welcoming posture they will leave you alone. DO NOT get a case of the "gringa's" where you get worked into a tiff and try to confront them the ole "how dare he whistle at me...Im not a peice of meat ..." that kind of attitude won't work and remember this is a new culture, so adapt with ease and find your comfort zone.

Not sure about your fur babies, but they might need certain vaccines and other things. 

May I ask how you found the house? Have you put a deposit yet?

Cheers


----------



## conklinwh

CubsGal said:


> Hola! I'm a single female currently living in Richmond, Virginia (born and raised in Chicago - GO CUBS! :cheer2: ) and eager to move to Mexico, having narrowed down my choice to Merida - given cost of living, property availability/cost and expat community. I have found a property I've fallen in love with, but have probably put the cart before the proverbial horse . It's just outside of town and I'd love to turn the 2-story home into a B&B and spend the rest of my days enjoying the culture and surrounding community while being host too many from around the area and world.
> 
> So, taking a wee step back and researching a bit more. SO many questions and wish it were as easy as just packing up and driving down to the coast of Florida and freighting across. Work? Visas? My fur babies? Establishing utilities? A singles community? And on and on ...
> 
> What advice would one have for a single woman in her 40's ready and very eager to make a big change, lead an easier life and have a fresh start in her life?
> 
> Helen


What you didn't say is whether your research was online or in person. I strongly believe that you need spend time in anyplace you think you like in Mexico before making the leap to purchase and move. Normally it should be about 6 months in multiple seasons. I certainly think that Merida has a lot of interest and there have been a number of people from there as well as Sisal & Progreso that have posted, including a couple planning to open a B&B.
Moving to Mexico is not like moving to Richmond.


----------



## CubsGal

Rudolfo said:


> May I ask how you found the house? Have you put a deposit yet?
> 
> Cheers


I was just looking through various property search engines in my price range and stumbled upon it. My best friend's dad has lived in Merida for for 13 years and sells real estate there, so I sent him the info and he's been trying to look into it for me. No deposits yet as I have no liquidity and it would hinge on me selling my home here in Richmond.


----------



## conklinwh

CubsGal said:


> I was just looking through various property search engines in my price range and stumbled upon it. My best friend's dad has lived in Merida for for 13 years and sells real estate there, so I sent him the info and he's been trying to look into it for me. No deposits yet as I have no liquidity and it would hinge on me selling my home here in Richmond.


Having a close contact is good but you really need to be there. July/August visit would tell you if that climate for you. I know Richmond gets muggy in the summer but you ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## CubsGal

conklinwh said:


> I know Richmond gets muggy in the summer but you ain't seen nothing yet.


So, essentially ... not good for someone who has trouble breathing in the heart of the South as it is?


----------



## conklinwh

CubsGal said:


> So, essentially ... not good for someone who has trouble breathing in the heart of the South as it is?


Think south Florida+. In some areas they do get a breeze that helps.


----------



## CubsGal

conklinwh said:


> Think south Florida+. In some areas they do get a breeze that helps.


The house I'm looking at is outside of town about 15 minutes. Several windows, pool, and a few a/c units, some good shade as well ... All I need to do is install ceiling fans in a few more rooms. South Florida ... eh ... have been through worse


----------



## Isla Verde

CubsGal said:


> The house I'm looking at is outside of town about 15 minutes. Several windows, pool, and a few a/c units, some good shade as well ... All I need to do is install ceiling fans in a few more rooms. South Florida ... eh ... have been through worse


Using ac in the summer full-time will cost you big bucks! 

Of course, you're planning to actually spend some time in Merida in the summer before you decide if you want to live there full-time.


----------



## CubsGal

Isla Verde said:


> Using ac in the summer full-time will cost you big bucks!
> 
> Of course, you're planning to actually spend some time in Merida in the summer before you decide if you want to live there full-time.


I didn't say I was going to use it full time ... I barely use mine full time now . Having lived in Richmond over 20 years and dealing with 100+ temps in the summer because we're in a 'pit' between the mountains and the ocean, there probably won't be much difference.


----------



## AlanMexicali

CubsGal said:


> I didn't say I was going to use it full time ... I barely use mine full time now . Having lived in Richmond over 20 years and dealing with 100+ temps in the summer because we're in a 'pit' between the mountains and the ocean, there probably won't be much difference.


We were in the Yucatan Peninsula the last 2 weeks of July and I found the weather very comfortable, of course I don´t mind perspiring. I wore a bandana around my neck. 

The heat and humidity is no where near as uncomfortable as some say there. With a good bit of shade everywhere it is pleasant. Standing in the sun is like everywhere else when hot out.


----------



## TundraGreen

AlanMexicali said:


> We were in the Yucatan Peninsula the last 2 weeks of July and I found the weather very comfortable, of course I don´t mind perspiring. I wore a bandana around my neck.
> 
> The heat and humidity is no where near as uncomfortable as some say there. With a good bit of shade everywhere it is pleasant. Standing in the sun is like everywhere else when hot out.


I think one's perception of heat and humidity is very much individual. I have only spent one week in Merida, but I found the humidity to be unpleasant. And I was there in December. Incidentally, it was not my first exposure to heat and humidity. I once spent a year in Vietnam where the heat and humidity exceeded anything I have experienced in Mexico.

It is not clear to me if the original poster has spent any time in Merida, but as others have commented, I would think this would be a very good idea before committing to a real estate transaction.


----------



## AlanMexicali

TundraGreen said:


> I think one's perception of heat and humidity is very much individual. I have only spent one week in Merida, but I found the humidity to be unpleasant. And I was there in December. Incidentally, it was not my first exposure to heat and humidity. I once spent a year in Vietnam where the heat and humidity exceeded anything I have experienced in Mexico.
> 
> It is not clear to me if the original poster has spent any time in Merida, but as others have commented, I would think this would be a very good idea before committing to a real estate transaction.


Another point is that people with uncontrollable high blood pressure feel the heat much more than people having normal blood pressure and also people caring extra baggage around on their bodies.

There also may be some psychological effects. Some people might think sweating is gross. 

Myself all is well in a hot, even extreme heat, because I like it, cleans out my pores and I know how to keep out of direct sun and shower and change clothes throughout the day and how to dress and when to take my nap. 

I also know how to not over cool my house and go outside every 1/2 hour or so to adjust and use fans correctly inside. People who over cool their house and car have a worst time of it. IMO

Guayaberas are great.

I spent 2 months is Trinidad and didn´t mind it until crouch rashes and green stuff between my toes set in.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Lots or water and salt is important. Whether you are thirsty or not.


----------



## CubsGal

Agree completely, Alan! Everyone deals differently. I've actually been all over Mexico in the past 13 years, so am familiar with all areas. What draws me to Mexico is the people and the culture ... and being one EAGER to leave the rudeness, negativity and people of the US behind, this is a big plus. Every time I've been around Mexicans, they have been incredibly welcoming and open and made me feel like one of their family almost immediately. You can't beat it! For me ... the move is about community and a fresh start. I enjoy living a private, peaceful, full life and simply can't do that here as everyone wants to be in your business. I've never found a sense of peace anywhere else other than there ... . I'll be down for 2 weeks in September in Tulum and Merida and CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## TundraGreen

AlanMexicali said:


> …I spent 2 months is Trinidad and didn´t mind it until crouch rashes and green stuff between my toes set in.


In my year in Vietnam, I never had any rashes or fungus infections which is amazing considering a that I once went swimming in a stagnant lagoon. But everything I had with me, mostly military clothing, smelled permanently of mildew. And I did get some tropical disease that looked like malaria but turned out not to be that.


----------



## AlanMexicali

TundraGreen said:


> In my year in Vietnam, I never had any rashes or fungus infections which is amazing considering a that I once went swimming in a stagnant lagoon. But everything I had with me, mostly military clothing, smelled permanently of mildew. And I did get some tropical disease that looked like malaria but turned out not to be that.


I didn´t learn all the ins and outs of living in 110+ weather right away, unfortunately. It took some time.

In June of 2005 I took my 2 weeks vacation in Mexicali to remodel the house the renters left a mess. My handyman keep leaving the doors open. I had the 5 ton AC on very cold. No fans.

I got a horrible crouch rash and was walking like a cowboy for about 4 days.

A friend said slather on Vasoline petroleum jelly, don´t take so many showers and get rid of your tighty whites and buy some loose cargo shorts and turn the AC way up to about 26 or 27C [80 F] and keep the doors closed all the time. Buy a couple of box fans. Drink about a gallon of water everyday or more. 

It was 110 mid afternoon everyday those 2 weeks.

It worked.


----------



## Infidel_jack

TundraGreen said:


> In my year in Vietnam, I never had any rashes or fungus infections which is amazing considering a that I once went swimming in a stagnant lagoon. But everything I had with me, mostly military clothing, smelled permanently of mildew. And I did get some tropical disease that looked like malaria but turned out not to be that.


I am sure glad I joined the Navy.


----------



## TundraGreen

Infidel_jack said:


> I am sure glad I joined the Navy.


No one gave me an option. They still had the draft in those days. Enlisting to avoid the draft wasn't something I wanted to do.


----------



## Infidel_jack

TundraGreen said:


> No one gave me an option. They still had the draft in those days. Enlisting to avoid the draft wasn't something I wanted to do.


I enlisted in the Naval Reserve while I was in High School in 1963. I wasn't avoiding the draft, I just wanted to join the Navy.


----------



## TundraGreen

Infidel_jack said:


> I enlisted in the Naval Reserve while I was in High School in 1963. I wasn't avoiding the draft, I just wanted to join the Navy.


I didn't mean to imply that you did. I was just commenting on my options. This was in 1968. I was 23 at the time. I was in grad school when the army ran out of people and started drafting grad students. Since this is the Intro thread, I guess we are not off-topic.


----------



## Cate

*BCS Bound*

Hi, I'm Cate. Thank you for the welcome. 

My husband Jack and I have all but decided that it's time to move to Mexico. Jack fell in love with the country when he first visited in the late 60's and I'm originally from Canada where visiting Mexico at least once every winter became pretty much mandatory.

Both artists with family remaining in California, we think that Todos Santos is our spot, and plan to visit this summer to see first hand if it's all we imagine. We'll also investigate La Paz as a possibility. We have a multitude of questions about immigrating to, and living in Mexico and are hoping to find answers to some of them right here. I'm also hoping that I might discover questions we hadn't yet thought to ask.

I look forward to becoming familiar with the site, this forum and "meeting" all you expats and expat wannabe's. 

Cheers,
Cate


----------



## TundraGreen

Cate said:


> Hi, I'm Cate. Thank you for the welcome.
> 
> My husband Jack and I have all but decided that it's time to move to Mexico. Jack fell in love with the country when he first visited in the late 60's and I'm originally from Canada where visiting Mexico at least once every winter became pretty much mandatory.
> 
> Both artists with family remaining in California, we think that Todos Santos is our spot, and plan to visit this summer to see first hand if it's all we imagine. We'll also investigate La Paz as a possibility. We have a multitude of questions about immigrating to, and living in Mexico and are hoping to find answers to some of them right here. I'm also hoping that I might discover questions we hadn't yet thought to ask.
> 
> I look forward to becoming familiar with the site, this forum and "meeting" all you expats and expat wannabe's.
> 
> Cheers,
> Cate


:welcome:


----------



## Infidel_jack

TundraGreen said:


> I didn't mean to imply that you did. I was just commenting on my options. This was in 1968. I was 23 at the time. I was in grad school when the army ran out of people and started drafting grad students. Since this is the Intro thread, I guess we are not off-topic.


No problem thanks for your service in combat. I never served a day in combat nor did I even serve in a theater of combat operations as I was in the 6th fleet. I am Vietnam era, but not worthy to be called a Vietnam Vet. I am honored to know you, sir.


----------



## TundraGreen

Infidel_jack said:


> No problem thanks for your service in combat. I never served a day in combat nor did I even serve in a theater of combat operations as I was in the 6th fleet. I am Vietnam era, but not worthy to be called a Vietnam Vet. I am honored to know you, sir.


It was a difficult time: for the country and for a lot of people. I think everyone who has served in the military is owed some respect. We don't have a say in where they send us. Because I wore glasses I was spared the infantry and was assigned to the artillery instead. I spent the year living behind a few strands of barbed wire in sand bag bunkers (that we built ourselves in 100 F, 100% humidity; hence my earlier comments about humidity).


----------



## Infidel_jack

TundraGreen said:


> It was a difficult time: for the country and for a lot of people. I think everyone who has served in the military is owed some respect. We don't have a say in where they send us. Because I wore glasses I was spared the infantry and was assigned to the artillery instead. I spent the year living behind a few strands of barbed wire in sand bag bunkers (that we built ourselves in 100 F, 100% humidity; hence my earlier comments about humidity).


Were you at Khe Sanh? By that time, I was home doing monthly reserve meetings and watched the siege on TV. I had six buddies from school and my neighborhood that either served in the Corps or the Army at various times during the war. Thank God only one was wounded and he recovered and has had a prosperous life. My father was drafted in 1943 at the age of 37 yrs 9 months. At the time the age limit was 38. He packed chutes for the Airborne at a base near London.
I grew up around DC in Northern VA and my dad always to me to the tomb of the Unknown Soldier(s) on Memorial Day and Armistice, now Veterans Day. I continued the practice with my children and they now take my grandchildren. I lost one of my neighbors in a copter crash in Vietnam in June 1970, Major General George W. Casey the commander of the invasion of Cambodia. His son George Jr is a few years younger than me and was the Chief of Staff of the Army after his tour as commander in Iraq.
We went to the same Catholic school in Arlington and played sandlot ball together. His father frequently disciplined me for various childish indiscretions. (breaking windows with baseballs, shaking up his beer etc)


----------



## TundraGreen

Infidel_jack said:


> Were you at Khe Sanh? By that time, I was home doing monthly reserve meetings and watched the siege on TV. I had six buddies from school and my neighborhood that either served in the Corps or the Army at various times during the war. Thank God only one was wounded and he recovered and has had a prosperous life. My father was drafted in 1943 at the age of 37 yrs 9 months. At the time the age limit was 38. He packed chutes for the Airborne at a base near London.
> I grew up around DC in Northern VA and my dad always to me to the tomb of the Unknown Soldier(s) on Memorial Day and Armistice, now Veterans Day. I continued the practice with my children and they now take my grandchildren. I lost one of my neighbors in a copter crash in Vietnam in June 1970, Major General George W. Casey the commander of the invasion of Cambodia. His son George Jr is a few years younger than me and was the Chief of Staff of the Army after his tour as commander in Iraq.
> We went to the same Catholic school in Arlington and played sandlot ball together. His father frequently disciplined me for various childish indiscretions. (breaking windows with baseballs, shaking up his beer etc)


I spent some time near Cu Chi and Tay Ninh and then a lot of small places no one has ever heard of. We were in Cambodia for a month or so, My recollection is that we crossed the border before Nixon officially invaded Cambodia with ground troops.


----------



## royalchief

Hi, my name is tony, i first fell in love with queretaro in 2010 and 2011 working as a manufacturing engineer for an aircraft company in wichita kansas. i was in queretaro 4 or 5 times in those years for 30 days at a time. I found it to be a beutiful city we stayed in the staybridge suites while working down there. i am now retired from that company and am dyeing to get back to queretaro. also wondering about home prices love to move down there permanetly. would welcome any comments or suggestions.


----------



## Infidel_jack

royalchief said:


> Hi, my name is tony, i first fell in love with queretaro in 2010 and 2011 working as a manufacturing engineer for an aircraft company in wichita kansas. i was in queretaro 4 or 5 times in those years for 30 days at a time. I found it to be a beutiful city we stayed in the staybridge suites while working down there. i am now retired from that company and am dyeing to get back to queretaro. also wondering about home prices love to move down there permanetly. would welcome any comments or suggestions.


Why not take a 30 day vacation to go down there and look around first hand?


----------



## royalchief

ya that was my first thought, i just wondered if anyone on here had used a realator in the area that would not take advantage of an international traveler. It would be a lot easier to look around with someone that could show you around. but yes that would be my first step.


----------



## GARYJ65

royalchief said:


> Hi, my name is tony, i first fell in love with queretaro in 2010 and 2011 working as a manufacturing engineer for an aircraft company in wichita kansas. i was in queretaro 4 or 5 times in those years for 30 days at a time. I found it to be a beutiful city we stayed in the staybridge suites while working down there. i am now retired from that company and am dyeing to get back to queretaro. also wondering about home prices love to move down there permanetly. would welcome any comments or suggestions.


When you are able to send PM 's , let me have one and I 'll send back info on Queretaro

Cheers

Gary J


----------



## Infidel_jack

royalchief said:


> ya that was my first thought, i just wondered if anyone on here had used a realator in the area that would not take advantage of an international traveler. It would be a lot easier to look around with someone that could show you around. but yes that would be my first step.


get three real estate salesmen, Realtor is are registered trademark and you have to pay dues to the organization to us the title. Some my favorite girlfriends were "assesores de inmobilario". They tend to be above average on both the intelligence and fun scales.
The best thing is to rent for a year in the place you really like and get to know the lay of the land. You may decide you like another part of this fabulus country more than your oriiginal choice, or you may find a girlfriend that doesn't want to leave her relatives.


----------



## royalchief

ok thanks gary. i will definatly do that.


----------



## royalchief

yes jack, see that makes sence also. but whatever i do i will not be able untill at least feb. of 2014. I start drawing company retirement plan then.


----------



## Infidel_jack

royalchief said:


> yes jack, see that makes sence also. but whatever i do i will not be able untill at least feb. of 2014. I start drawing company retirement plan then.


Well, we are talking about the rest of your life, right? that is only 8 months, in the mean time you might take a couple weeks vacation to establish some contacts.


----------



## royalchief

does anyone know of a nicer area than queretaro. i cannot imagine because as i stated earlier i really love the area.....AND wings army


----------



## tangolou

Chief, I can't think of anywhere nicer than Queretaro. It's a lovely city and you are fortunate to live there.


----------



## royalchief

do you live there now? as for me i was there in 2010 and 2011 for work. i am wanting to move back there though. am studying and looking.


----------



## baja4x4

*Retire in Yucatan?*

New to forum. My name is Clay Pederson and I live in San Diego. I have lived in Panama and spent many months in Mexico back in the day (70's/80's). I have retired and would like to return to Mexico. I love the southern coast near Tulum and Xel-Ha. I remember camping on the beach with a hammock and diving everyday. My concern is that the area now looks more like Palm Spring than my beloved Mexico. While I have retirement income. Are there any part time bilingual jobs in the area. I grew up in Colorado and traveled the world courtesy of Uncle Sam.

Any comments or thoughts are appreciated!

Baja4x4
Clay Pederson
lane:


----------



## Isla Verde

baja4x4 said:


> New to forum. My name is Clay Pederson and I live in San Diego. I have lived in Panama and spent many months in Mexico back in the day (70's/80's). I have retired and would like to return to Mexico. I love the southern coast near Tulum and Xel-Ha. I remember camping on the beach with a hammock and diving everyday. My concern is that the area now looks more like Palm Spring than my beloved Mexico. While I have retirement income. Are there any part time bilingual jobs in the area. I grew up in Colorado and traveled the world courtesy of Uncle Sam.
> 
> Any comments or thoughts are appreciated!
> 
> Baja4x4
> Clay Pederson
> lane:


Though there may be part-time jobs in this area for bilingual people like you, keep in mind that to get a visa allowing you to work legally in Mexico, in the vast majority of cases, you'd have to have a formal job offer to be able to apply for a visa allowing you to work in Mexico. And with the new Mexican immigration rules in effect, you have to apply for the visa while you're still in the States. In any event, good luck with your plans and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## baja4x4

This is my first forum. I don't think I answered correctly

Baja4x4

Clay Pederson


----------



## Isla Verde

baja4x4 said:


> This is my first forum. I don't think I answered correctly
> 
> Baja4x4
> 
> Clay Pederson


I'm confused. What didn't you answer correctly?


----------



## MegGonzalez

Hi, my name is Megan. I moved to Toluca, Mexico with my husband a month ago. I'm not entirely fluent in Spanish and I work from home so it's been a pretty lonely month for me. I would be thrilled to meet with some English speakers for coffee or lunch, ect. I would also be happy to find a Spanish speaking partner to practice my Spanish with.


----------



## Isla Verde

MegGonzalez said:


> Hi, my name is Megan. I moved to Toluca, Mexico with my husband a month ago. I'm not entirely fluent in Spanish and I work from home so it's been a pretty lonely month for me. I would be thrilled to meet with some English speakers for coffee or lunch, ect. I would also be happy to find a Spanish speaking partner to practice my Spanish with.


Welcome to the Forum, Megan. I don't live in Toluca, but if you ever come to Mexico City, I'd be happy to meet you for coffee.


----------



## tochtitlan23

*Introduction*

Hello Expat Forum - I am planning on moving to Mexico in August 2013 - Retired and classified as a Senior Citizen in the US - Because I am an artist, now, I want to move to San Miguel de Allende the town that I first visited in 1983, my first trip to Mexico. Also an online student at Academy of Art University San Francisco, Photography. Think that I will just do the FMM tourist form and ride the bus - travel light - already have an apartment rented through December - sort of worried about applying for a Temporary Visa because of an arrest record 13 years ago and with these new passport cards with the chips who knows what Mexican Immigration can find out - anyone know?... Going to try anyway - have even been thinking about giving it a trial-run before I pack my bags. I live in San Marcos TX, about 200 miles from Laredo. I have read some literature about this and with records of rehab and such Mexican Immigration allows the visa but probably takes some time. Went to the Mexican Consulate in Austin to get customs and FMM info, there were so many people in the place that I felt like I was at a Rolling Stone concert. I am also a Viet Nam Veteran, which is only general information. 

Anyway will keep checking the forum and it is good to meet you all, virtually

Mark S


----------



## Isla Verde

tochtitlan23 said:


> Hello Expat Forum - I am planning on moving to Mexico in August 2013 - Retired and classified as a Senior Citizen in the US - Because I am an artist, now, I want to move to San Miguel de Allende the town that I first visited in 1983, my first trip to Mexico. Also an online student at Academy of Art University San Francisco, Photography. Think that I will just do the FMM tourist form and ride the bus - travel light - already have an apartment rented through December - sort of worried about applying for a Temporary Visa because of an arrest record 13 years ago and with these new passport cards with the chips who knows what Mexican Immigration can find out - anyone know?... Going to try anyway - have even been thinking about giving it a trial-run before I pack my bags. I live in San Marcos TX, about 200 miles from Laredo. I have read some literature about this and with records of rehab and such Mexican Immigration allows the visa but probably takes some time. Went to the Mexican Consulate in Austin to get customs and FMM info, there were so many people in the place that I felt like I was at a Rolling Stone concert. I am also a Viet Nam Veteran, which is only general information.
> 
> Anyway will keep checking the forum and it is good to meet you all, virtually
> 
> Mark S


If you're concerned about your arrest record, ask someone at the Mexican Consulate in Austin what documents are required to apply for a Resident Temporal visa. With the new rules in effect, you have to begin the application process in the States.

As you're an artist, San Miguel could be a good place for you to move to since it has a sizeable expat artistic community. But if you're looking for a place to live to help inspire your art, there are many areas of the country that could do that for you as well.

Good luck and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Infidel_jack

MegGonzalez said:


> Hi, my name is Megan. I moved to Toluca, Mexico with my husband a month ago. I'm not entirely fluent in Spanish and I work from home so it's been a pretty lonely month for me. I would be thrilled to meet with some English speakers for coffee or lunch, ect. I would also be happy to find a Spanish speaking partner to practice my Spanish with.


I recommend you avoid English speakers and find Mexican friends to help you assimilate.
Find someone with whom you can watch the novelas. All my current girlfriends and my ex wife follow the novelas. They are Mexican versions of soap operas that only last about 6 months. 
Invite your Mexican neighbors for coffee and conversation. You will have a ball.
Welcome to Mexico.


----------



## tochtitlan23

Isla Verde said:


> If you're concerned about your arrest record, ask someone at the Mexican Consulate in Austin what documents are required to apply for a Resident Temporal visa. With the new rules in effect, you have to begin the application process in the States.
> 
> As you're an artist, San Miguel could be a good place for you to move to since it has a sizeable expat artistic community. But if you're looking for a place to live to help inspire your art, there are many areas of the country that could do that for you as well.
> 
> Good luck and welcome to the Forum!


Thank You, that was my plan, but there were so many people in the consulate that it was overwhelming for me. Just can not seem to find current information about applying, however i did find a form on the consulates website but it was very simple and only asked for general information - just a little confused about the whole process. And SMA is full of artists as is Guanajuato. I have made many trips to Mexico to many different areas, and I just hate returning to the US.

Mark S


----------



## AlanMexicali

tochtitlan23 said:


> Hello Expat Forum - I am planning on moving to Mexico in August 2013 - Retired and classified as a Senior Citizen in the US - Because I am an artist, now, I want to move to San Miguel de Allende the town that I first visited in 1983, my first trip to Mexico. Also an online student at Academy of Art University San Francisco, Photography. Think that I will just do the FMM tourist form and ride the bus - travel light - already have an apartment rented through December - sort of worried about applying for a Temporary Visa because of an arrest record 13 years ago and with these new passport cards with the chips who knows what Mexican Immigration can find out - anyone know?... Going to try anyway - have even been thinking about giving it a trial-run before I pack my bags. I live in San Marcos TX, about 200 miles from Laredo. I have read some literature about this and with records of rehab and such Mexican Immigration allows the visa but probably takes some time. Went to the Mexican Consulate in Austin to get customs and FMM info, there were so many people in the place that I felt like I was at a Rolling Stone concert. I am also a Viet Nam Veteran, which is only general information.
> 
> Anyway will keep checking the forum and it is good to meet you all, virtually
> 
> Mark S


The chip in passport cards and passports point to files in the homeland security database, nothing more. No Mexican Immigration uses the card the way you are describing, only your criteria on the card itself. You will need a passport booklet if you apply for a Mexican temporary resident. They will give FMM tourist cards with a passport card. It has a different # than if you had a passport booklet.


----------



## Isla Verde

tochtitlan23 said:


> Thank You, that was my plan, but there were so many people in the consulate that it was overwhelming for me. Just can not seem to find current information about applying, however i did find a form on the consulates website but it was very simple and only asked for general information - just a little confused about the whole process. And SMA is full of artists as is Guanajuato. I have made many trips to Mexico to many different areas, and I just hate returning to the US.
> 
> Mark S


I understand that crowded government offices can put you off, but it you want accurate information about moving to Mexico, you'll have to bite the bullet (never quite understood that expression) and wait in line till you find yourself standing in front of someone who can help you. Things will be even worse in Mexico! Just one of those things you have to put up with if you want to make this beautiful (and occasionally maddening!) country your new home. 

When I wrote that many places in Mexico could prove to be a congenial home for an artist such as yourself, I was thinking more of the visual and spiritual qualities that could inspire the creation of art, not necessarily the presence of other expat artists.


----------



## tochtitlan23

AlanMexicali said:


> The chip in passport cards and passports point to files in the homeland security database, nothing more. No Mexican Immigration uses the card the way you are describing, only your criteria on the card itself. You will need a passport booklet if you apply for a Mexican temporary resident. They will give FMM tourist cards with a passport card. It has a different # than if you had a passport booklet.


Appreciate the information and I am going to get a passport book, hopefully by then all of these new regulations that the INS are putting together will be more definitive. So, will be in SMA August until December, then back to the US for a couple of weeks. Thinking about driving, but having a car in Mexico is a hassle, from past experience and I am not even sure if they will let me bring it across - 1984 Peugeot, runs like it has a new life.

Again thanks for the info it is very encouraging.

Mark S


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> I understand that crowded government offices can put you off, but it you want accurate information about moving to Mexico, you'll have to bite the bullet (never quite understood that expression) and wait in line till you find yourself standing in front of someone who can help you. Things will be even worse in Mexico! Just one of those things you have to put up with if you want to make this beautiful (and occasionally maddening!) country your new home.
> 
> When I wrote that many places in Mexico could prove to be a congenial home for an artist such as yourself, I was thinking more of the visual and spiritual qualities that could inspire the creation of art, not necessarily the presence of other expat artists.


"Bite the bullet" I think came from something I used to see at the Saturday matinee at the cinema when going to see the old cowboy movies when I was a kid. When the Dr. was digging out the lead of a bullet the cowboy took a slug of whiskey and was given a bullet to bite down on.


----------



## tochtitlan23

I agree with you about biting the bullet, or accepting the consequences of a bad mistake. 
I agree with you about Mexico and the long lines standing at the bank all day. In Austin I did not have the time to wait and realized the possibility of seeing someone that day would not happen. Actually in Mexico it is more of a social event to stand inline.

Thanks for your encouragement and I am sure that I will get there at 5am next time when the consulate opens at 8am.

Mark S


----------



## Lestex

*Expat living in MX*

Hi all,
Im Les, been living in Saltillo, MX for over 8 yrs now. 
Love living here. Stay at home mom, very busy life. 

Tchau tchaueace::


----------



## Texasjarhead

Hello all. I will be retiring at age 56 in April of 2016. Have to start doing some serious preparations starting right about now. I've been thinking about different areas to retire to for a couple of years now, and have decided that Mexico is where I want to go. Now I just got to figure out where in Mexico I want to spend my days.

Right now I'm looking at Cancun & Rosarito Beach. Haven't made the decision on where in Mexico, those are just at the top of my list right now. I'll have 3 streams of income when I retire, so will be doing well enough that I shouldn't have money problems, especially since it's just me that is retiring to Mexico. No family to bring along with me and won't need a job to help support myself.

Looking at renting a place somewhere where I don't need a car. Would prefer to walk, bicycle or taxi my way around my new locale. 

Took Spanish in High School (1978) but don't really remember much of that. Also lived in Spain for four years while in the military. Only learned how to order a beer and hamburger in Spanish though. I do remember how to place that order though. Will be taking courses to learn Spanish and should have a good grasp of it by the time I leave for Mexico.

Anyways, I'll be all over the boards and trying to learn as much as I can. Thanks for any help that you'll be able to provide.

Steven


----------



## TundraGreen

Texasjarhead said:


> Hello all. I will be retiring at age 56 in April of 2016. Have to start doing some serious preparations starting right about now. I've been thinking about different areas to retire to for a couple of years now, and have decided that Mexico is where I want to go. Now I just got to figure out where in Mexico I want to spend my days.
> 
> Right now I'm looking at Cancun & Rosarito Beach. Haven't made the decision on where in Mexico, those are just at the top of my list right now. I'll have 3 streams of income when I retire, so will be doing well enough that I shouldn't have money problems, especially since it's just me that is retiring to Mexico. No family to bring along with me and won't need a job to help support myself.
> 
> Looking at renting a place somewhere where I don't need a car. Would prefer to walk, bicycle or taxi my way around my new locale.
> 
> Took Spanish in High School (1978) but don't really remember much of that. Also lived in Spain for four years while in the military. Only learned how to order a beer and hamburger in Spanish though. I do remember how to place that order though. Will be taking courses to learn Spanish and should have a good grasp of it by the time I leave for Mexico.
> 
> Anyways, I'll be all over the boards and trying to learn as much as I can. Thanks for any help that you'll be able to provide.
> 
> Steven


:welcome: Wow! Rosarito Beach vs Cancun. They are very different. Hot and dry vs hot and wet. Most cities have a mercado(s) in the middle of town. If you live near one, shopping for food is convenient without a car. There is good bus service in all of the larger towns and cities, so it is easy to get around without a car.


----------



## Texasjarhead

Yep, very different. There are so many different environments to be found there. Will have to narrow down the different places that interest me and visit them over the next 3 years to see what I prefer.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Texasjarhead said:


> Hello all. I will be retiring at age 56 in April of 2016. Have to start doing some serious preparations starting right about now. I've been thinking about different areas to retire to for a couple of years now, and have decided that Mexico is where I want to go. Now I just got to figure out where in Mexico I want to spend my days.
> 
> Right now I'm looking at Cancun & Rosarito Beach. Haven't made the decision on where in Mexico, those are just at the top of my list right now. I'll have 3 streams of income when I retire, so will be doing well enough that I shouldn't have money problems, especially since it's just me that is retiring to Mexico. No family to bring along with me and won't need a job to help support myself.
> 
> Looking at renting a place somewhere where I don't need a car. Would prefer to walk, bicycle or taxi my way around my new locale.
> 
> Took Spanish in High School (1978) but don't really remember much of that. Also lived in Spain for four years while in the military. Only learned how to order a beer and hamburger in Spanish though. I do remember how to place that order though. Will be taking courses to learn Spanish and should have a good grasp of it by the time I leave for Mexico.
> 
> Anyways, I'll be all over the boards and trying to learn as much as I can. Thanks for any help that you'll be able to provide.
> 
> Steven


Welcome aboard. In Cancun, you won't need Spanish. You might want to travel around and stop in different Pueblos and cities before you get past the rental idea. If you want a cooler climate you can always take trips to the beaches from places in central Mexico and try out both coasts.
Semper Fi on the 4th of July


----------



## Texasjarhead

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Puertodise

Hello Everyone,

For the last year or two we have been reading all the forums, blogs and everything else we could get our hands on about taking the leap and relocating to Playa del Carmen, Mexico in September. 

We are a fun couple that enjoys cultural diversity, the arts, Trikking, biking, traveling, ZUMBA, roller-blading, walking, dancing, trying new foods and shopping in the Caribbean!

We recently completed the first part of applying for our "temporary residence" and have until mid December to start the other part of the process at the INM office in Playa del Carmen.

We are thrilled about our upcoming move and meeting other expats!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome aboard! With all of those activities eating up your time, we will probably never hear from you again; but, please try.


----------



## Puertodise

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome aboard! With all of those activities eating up your time, we will probably never hear from you again; but, please try.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Infidel_jack

Hiya Playa said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> For the last year or two we have been reading all the forums, blogs and everything else we could get our hands on about taking the leap and relocating to Playa del Carmen, Mexico in September.
> 
> We are a fun couple that enjoys cultural diversity, the arts, Trikking, biking, traveling, ZUMBA, roller-blading, walking, dancing, trying new foods and shopping in the Caribbean!
> 
> We recently completed the first part of applying for our "temporary residence" and have until mid December to start the other part of the process at the INM office in Playa del Carmen.
> 
> We are thrilled about our upcoming move and meeting other expats!


May I ask what is "shopping in the Caribbean" ? I have heard of swimming, diving, fishing, boating and sailing in the Caribbean, but where are the malls and Walmarts in the Caribbean?
Also, what is ZUMBA? a dance step or a dessert?
What's wrong with beer and barbecue with beans and tortillas, the perfect food?


----------



## Roxxy774

Hello...I am Barbara. My husband, Hal, and I are in the early stages of exploring the idea of moving to Mexico. It's a big decision as we've lived in Texas our entire lives, my husband has never lived further than 70 miles from his home town! Anyway, we are primarily interested in a coastal community as close to the water as we can afford. Since our budget isn't large we've been looking at Majahual as the cost of real estate there seems to be within our reach.

However, we are also exploring the idea of just renting, not owning property, a foreign concept to us since we've been homeowners since our early 20's. 

Our tentative plan is to spend a month visiting, just looking around and figuring out if we actually like the area we've been researching. If we do, we plan to rent for at least six months before beginning any sort of real estate purchase. 

I've read quite a bit on here today, mostly stuff about coastal areas being too hot and humid. However, being native Texans that's not a huge issue...at this moment my outdoor temperature is 103 f so even factoring in the humidity, an average range of 66 to 92 f sounds downright balmy to me!

I plan to post a new thread asking questions about the area...


----------



## Longford

Roxxy774 said:


> Hello...I am Barbara. My husband, Hal, and I are in the early stages of exploring the idea of moving to Mexico. It's a big decision as we've lived in Texas our entire lives, my husband has never lived further than 70 miles from his home town! Anyway, we are primarily interested in a coastal community as close to the water as we can afford. Since our budget isn't large we've been looking at Majahual as the cost of real estate there seems to be within our reach.
> 
> However, we are also exploring the idea of just renting, not owning property, a foreign concept to us since we've been homeowners since our early 20's.
> 
> Our tentative plan is to spend a month visiting, just looking around and figuring out if we actually like the area we've been researching. If we do, we plan to rent for at least six months before beginning any sort of real estate purchase.
> 
> I've read quite a bit on here today, mostly stuff about coastal areas being too hot and humid. However, being native Texans that's not a huge issue...at this moment my outdoor temperature is 103 f so even factoring in the humidity, an average range of 66 to 92 f sounds downright balmy to me!
> 
> I plan to post a new thread asking questions about the area...


:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

Seems to me you've thought this through and are approaching the familiarization trips and at first renting vs. buying issues in the right frame of mind. Where you'll be comfortable living will be specific to your likes/dislikes, wants/needs. Each of is is a bit different in those regards. Whatever level of proficiency you have with reading, writing, speaking and understanding the Spanish language will also be an important factor in deciding "Where will we live?" With the thought _poco a poco_, I think you'll do just fine. Keep us posted on your progress. Best wishes.


----------



## Roxxy774

Longford said:


> :welcome: to the Mexico Forum!
> 
> Seems to me you've thought this through and are approaching the familiarization trips and at first renting vs. buying issues in the right frame of mind. Where you'll be comfortable living will be specific to your likes/dislikes, wants/needs. Each of is is a bit different in those regards. Whatever level of proficiency you have with reading, writing, speaking and understanding the Spanish language will also be an important factor in deciding "Where will we live?" With the thought _poco a poco_, I think you'll do just fine. Keep us posted on your progress. Best wishes.


Wow...what a nice response! Thank you...it's a scary prospect moving out of country, particularly for my law-enforcement husband. He rarely goes anywhere unarmed so this will be a huge step out of his comfort zone.

Our understanding of Spanish is all but nonexistent even though our son's significant other is Mexican...shame on us! Hence our desire to relocate somewhere near an expat community. We're hoping immersion into the culture will help our extremely limited communication skills.

Again, thanks for the nice welcome to the area...


----------



## Infidel_jack

Roxxy774 said:


> Hello...I am Barbara. My husband, Hal, and I are in the early stages of exploring the idea of moving to Mexico. It's a big decision as we've lived in Texas our entire lives, my husband has never lived further than 70 miles from his home town! Anyway, we are primarily interested in a coastal community as close to the water as we can afford. Since our budget isn't large we've been looking at Majahual as the cost of real estate there seems to be within our reach.
> 
> However, we are also exploring the idea of just renting, not owning property, a foreign concept to us since we've been homeowners since our early 20's.
> 
> Our tentative plan is to spend a month visiting, just looking around and figuring out if we actually like the area we've been researching. If we do, we plan to rent for at least six months before beginning any sort of real estate purchase.
> 
> I've read quite a bit on here today, mostly stuff about coastal areas being too hot and humid. However, being native Texans that's not a huge issue...at this moment my outdoor temperature is 103 f so even factoring in the humidity, an average range of 66 to 92 f sounds downright balmy to me!
> 
> I plan to post a new thread asking questions about the area...


Rent first. If you are happy, then look for the right place to buy. Even if you were relocating within Texas, that would be prudent. Just keep you options open until you are sure of what you want. Mexico has millions of places .. many you would love and others you would hate. My preference is probably yours. Just have fun and look around.


----------



## Puertodise

We plan on renting for several months as we make the transition to a new country and culture. It also provides an opportunity to take our time to determine where in the area we would like to purchase a small home or condo. Although we are currently looking at Playa del Carmen, we are certainly open to other areas.

Good luck to you and your husband! 




Roxxy774 said:


> Hello...I am Barbara. My husband, Hal, and I are in the early stages of exploring the idea of moving to Mexico. It's a big decision as we've lived in Texas our entire lives, my husband has never lived further than 70 miles from his home town! Anyway, we are primarily interested in a coastal community as close to the water as we can afford. Since our budget isn't large we've been looking at Majahual as the cost of real estate there seems to be within our reach.
> 
> However, we are also exploring the idea of just renting, not owning property, a foreign concept to us since we've been homeowners since our early 20's.
> 
> Our tentative plan is to spend a month visiting, just looking around and figuring out if we actually like the area we've been researching. If we do, we plan to rent for at least six months before beginning any sort of real estate purchase.
> 
> I've read quite a bit on here today, mostly stuff about coastal areas being too hot and humid. However, being native Texans that's not a huge issue...at this moment my outdoor temperature is 103 f so even factoring in the humidity, an average range of 66 to 92 f sounds downright balmy to me!
> 
> I plan to post a new thread asking questions about the area...


----------



## Roxxy774

Thanks, Hiya! So refreshing to hear from someone else of a similar mind. From the majority of the replies I'd received so far I was beginning to believe we were the only people considering beach living. But then your post was met with some similar cynicism ("is zumba a dance step or a dessert? what is shopping in the Caribbean? geez....)

I wish you the best of success in your venture to Playa! Maybe when we make our initial visit down there we'll look you up...

Barbara


----------



## Puertodise

Thank you Barbara...and please feel free to look us up! Just send me a pm.

I just ignore the negative responses.

Enjoy the rest of your summer!




Roxxy774 said:


> Thanks, Hiya! So refreshing to hear from someone else of a similar mind. From the majority of the replies I'd received so far I was beginning to believe we were the only people considering beach living. But then your post was met with some similar cynicism ("is zumba a dance step or a dessert? what is shopping in the Caribbean? geez....)
> 
> I wish you the best of success in your venture to Playa! Maybe when we make our initial visit down there we'll look you up...
> 
> Barbara


----------



## Isla Verde

Roxxy774 said:


> Thanks, Hiya! So refreshing to hear from someone else of a similar mind. From the majority of the replies I'd received so far I was beginning to believe we were the only people considering beach living. But then your post was met with some similar cynicism ("is zumba a dance step or a dessert? what is shopping in the Caribbean? geez....)


The question about "Zumba" may not have been cynical (sarcastic?) at all. If the person asking that question is older and not up on the latest frenetic dance-exercise craze, he or she may sincerely not know what it is. And I too would like to know what you meant by "shopping in the Caribbean.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Isla Verde said:


> The question about "Zumba" may not have been cynical (sarcastic?) at all. If the person asking that question is older and not up on the latest frenetic dance-exercise craze, he or she may sincerely not know what it is. And I too would like to know what you meant by "shopping in the Caribbean.


Thanks Isla Verde, I am 67 and definitely not current on pop culture. Just curious about that and the submerged shopping malls.
OK, is Zumba like a Richard Simmons exercise program? My ex wife used to make me watch that stuff and it is one reason she is my ex. However, with that said, I realize that my tastes are far from mainstream. I have deliberately located in a colonia where I never come in contact with English speakers so I can improve my lousy Spanish. 
I left pop culture in the mid sixties when I switched from the Beatles and other top forty to Dave Brubeck, frank Sinatra and Glenn Miller. I have since moved from wine and french food to country western, Mexican Charro, Norteño and mariachi along with carne asada, beans and beer.


----------



## Guategringo

Isla Verde said:


> The question about "Zumba" may not have been cynical (sarcastic?) at all. If the person asking that question is older and not up on the latest frenetic dance-exercise craze, he or she may sincerely not know what it is. And I too would like to know what you meant by "shopping in the Caribbean.


Maybe the OP is talking about all the DUTY FREE in the Caribbean. Jamaica is incredible as well as Antigua and many of the other Caribbean Islands, but then again it could be something else.....Zumba I listen to that daily during my wife's workouts!!!


----------



## Isla Verde

Infidel_jack said:


> Thanks Isla Verde, I am 67 and definitely not current on pop culture. Just curious about that and the submerged shopping malls.
> OK, is Zumba like a Richard Simmons exercise program? My ex wife used to make me watch that stuff and it is one reason she is my ex.


Hi, jack. I'm around your age and am not a fan of exercise programs either, even when set to music. From what I know, Zumba is a Richard Simmons type program set to frenetic Latin music. I hope someone can enlighten us about the underwater shopping too!


----------



## Infidel_jack

Guategringo said:


> Maybe the OP is talking about all the DUTY FREE in the Caribbean. Jamaica is incredible as well as Antigua and many of the other Caribbean Islands, but then again it could be something else.....Zumba I listen to that daily during my wife's workouts!!!


Ahh..I get it..duty free shops...but every airport has one, no need for a trip to Jamaica.


----------



## Guategringo

Infidel_jack said:


> Ahh..I get it..duty free shops...but every airport has one, no need for a trip to Jamaica.


Yes, Infidel but these islands in the Caribbean have store after store after store and Jamaica is just one of many and not even the one with the most stores. What is convenient is they are not just in the airports. 

Top Caribbean Duty-Free Shopping Destinations - Best Caribbean Islands for Shopping Deals and Bargains


----------



## chris_ann91

Hi My name is Jessica. I am new to the forums. I am from the USA but live in Tijuana,MX. I have been here for more than a year and a half already. I do not speak Spanish so I am amazed I can get by here,lol. My son who is 21 also lives with me.


----------



## Infidel_jack

chris_ann91 said:


> Hi My name is Jessica. I am new to the forums. I am from the USA but live in Tijuana,MX. I have been here for more than a year and a half already. I do not speak Spanish so I am amazed I can get by here,lol. My son who is 21 also lives with me.


Welcome to Mexico. Does your son speak Spanish? It is not as easy to learn as many say because the syntax is the opposite of English. If you want to learn, buy a good dictionary and a book of verbs. You might try the Pimsleur Method audio system. It consists of 4 parts that are @ $200 usd each but you may find on Mercadolibre or eBay for $50 for the complete system.
I am still learning Spanish from my girlfriends and I avoid English speakers. I love the Cine de Oro de Mexico and I watch a lot of de pelicula.
Anyway, just do the things you enjoy here and everything will be great for you.


----------



## chris_ann91

First off LOVE the name you have here,lol. No he doesnt speak Spanish either. I kind of pick things up at places like the store ads or the corner market. The owner is a sweet older man and has helped with some basic spanish. I found a audio set on youtube that I am starting with. My husband speaks some Spanish and is self taught-with it being a 3rd language to him.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Are you in Egypt or Mexico? Ah..I get it >>> you and your family escaped from Egypt. We are on the same page in the book of life. There is a real evil that has descended on us.
En Español .. Que Dios bendiga ustedes.


----------



## chris_ann91

*not quite*

Guess I should clarify. My son and I are American. Husband Egyptian. (he lives in the Middle East still). The only "escaping" I have done is from the high cost of living in CA. My husband wanted to come here but Immigration policies suck and lack of money.


----------



## Isla Verde

chris_ann91 said:


> Guess I should clarify. My son and I are American. Husband Egyptian. (he lives in the Middle East still). The only "escaping" I have done is from the high cost of living in CA. My husband wanted to come here but Immigration policies suck and lack of money.


Then might I suggest that you change your profile to indicate you are an expat in Mexico, not in Egypt. Just to make your situation clear. Thanks.


----------



## chris_ann91

Yeah! I was able to change it for now.I am looking to go to Egypt in the future, that is temp delayed due to a revolution :/. If I don't go there then KSA is where I might end up.


----------



## Isla Verde

chris_ann91 said:


> Yeah! I was able to change it for now.I am looking to go to Egypt in the future, that is temp delayed due to a revolution :/. If I don't go there then KSA is where I might end up.


Thanks. I hope you eventually end up in a country where you can be with your husband. Good luck!


----------



## OregonMike

Hola todos,
My wife and I currently live in Southern Oregon and looking forward to our look/see visit to Lake Chapala later this year. All of our internet research for retirement options have pointed here. The friendliness of expats has been terrific. I've finally convinced the wife to sell our condo on the coast as our first step towards living our retirement as expats in Mexico. We're both excited for the opportunity, even if NOT spring chickens.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Bienvenidos.


----------



## Infidel_jack

chris_ann91 said:


> Yeah! I was able to change it for now.I am looking to go to Egypt in the future, that is temp delayed due to a revolution :/. If I don't go there then KSA is where I might end up.


Hmmm..KSA? Intriguing acronym, I would not want to speculate. Give us a hint.


----------



## Isla Verde

Infidel_jack said:


> Hmmm..KSA? Intriguing acronym, I would not want to speculate. Give us a hint.


KSA = Kingdom of Saudi Arabia


----------



## Infidel_jack

Isla Verde said:


> KSA = Kingdom of Saudi Arabia


Oh yeah, a real paradise. Great place for a woman? Why not Egypt or Iran? My idiot brother in Andalusia thinks the Kingdom is paradise. 
He actually believes that his neighbors who are followers of the pedophile prphet and genocidal maniac are his friends.
Let's see, the koranic penalty for not being a Muslim? How many male witnesses mut a woman hgave to prove she was raped? What is the penalty for acussing a male muslim of rape without the mandatory number of male witnesses?


----------



## Isla Verde

Infidel_jack said:


> Oh yeah, a real paradise. Great place for a woman? Why not Egypt or Iran? My idiot brother in Andalusia thinks the Kingdom is paradise.
> He actually believes that his neighbors who are followers of the pedophile prphet and genocidal maniac are his friends.
> Let's see, the koranic penalty for not being a Muslim? How many male witnesses mut a woman hgave to prove she was raped? What is the penalty for acussing a male muslim of rape without the mandatory number of male witnesses?


This is not really the place for an anti-Islam rant.


----------



## chris_ann91

Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, yes. well I can not get him (husband)here or the USA and things have went to poo in Egypt. He isnt thrilled about me coming either but for now its what we have to do, I have asked for sponsor help with my family and have been disowned by the majority or lied to by the remaining . 
FYI I am a Muslim so please don't talk trash about my religion.


----------



## GARYJ65

chris_ann91 said:


> Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, yes. well I can not get him (husband)here or the USA and things have went to poo in Egypt. He isnt thrilled about me coming either but for now its what we have to do, I have asked for sponsor help with my family and have been disowned by the majority or lied to by the remaining .
> FYI I am a Muslim so please don't talk trash about my religion.


I would advice not to talk trash about ANY religion or lack of it

As basic human respect


----------



## chris_ann91

GARYJ65 said:


> I would advice not to talk trash about ANY religion or lack of it
> 
> As basic human respect


I did not. I actually didnt say anything about religion, just a place on a map where I may end up for awhile. I would prefer Egypt (family there) but..
I figure to each is own and let it be. I grew up with that old saying " if you don't have anything nice to say. Be quiet"


----------



## Inspectorman

Hi, I'm Kenton,

I'm in Cuernavaca working with a Mexican partner to help establish a residential pre-purchase industry in Mexico. I'm writing courses, he's translating. I'm working with a large North American-based trade association for home inspectors.

I'm going back to CO for August and then driving back to Cuernavaca in September. 

Any suggestions about where to cross the border?

I've been told to stick to the toll road when driving back to Cuernavaca, but I can't tell from looking at a map what's toll road and what isn't. I assume it has a number.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If the route number ends in D, it means Dinero/Money=Toll Road=Cuota. Others are free/libre.


----------



## Creativecatalyst

Hola friends,
We are new to this expat forum and this will be the first official toe-dipping into the wonderous ocean of ex-pat wisdom out there!
_The DL:_
Currently we are conscious-business entrepreneurs residing in Canada and seeking to make our way home to Tulum. ( although this is the primary desire, we would be open to other places- that share the same vibe )
We are a brother sister artist team with big dreams, open minds, modest needs and a ton of creative talent to offer and share.
What we are seeking is several-fold and open ended...
First off- if anyone is aware of any intentional or creative communities in and around Tulum - would love if you would be so kind to share where I might find them? 

In 2011, I spent most of the year living in Tulum- at a resort- and without saying too much;
The agreement involved exchange in expertise for residence.
My expertise is in marketing and creative consulting and ranges from working with corporate big brands to small business start ups (which is where my focus and heart lays) the last ten years I spent fuelling the success of a diverse set of clients and supporting them in a full service marketing capacity from branding to product launch to Events to high-level business development consulting.
Part of the exchange during the last time in Tulum included; 
Transforming an outdoor yoga Shala into a wellness centre and retreat facility and building a full scale marketing plan to both build the retreat venue business as well as developing an innovative proprietary wellness retreat series.
In addition to this I was also acting marketing director for the resort as well as in house one-woman design team.
That gives just a bit of insight as to my previous experience in Tulum-
- And leads me to the second question I have /part of what I am seeking here,
Does anyone know of any resorts hotels or otherwise in Tulum- that might be in need of
Some high level professional expertise as related to the above?
If yes, and if you think they might be willing to negotiate a barter or exchange agreement of some kind that would include a team of artists and professionals - I would be super grateful if you could point me in the appropriate direction.
thirdly- if any of you lovely expats out there are Seeking to either sublet, short-term rent or share-a living situation and or might per chance be seeking a house-sitter for your Tulum abode - ( perhaps you are seeking nannies, english teachers, or you are traveling on business, or simply summering or wintering in another part of the world ) and are seeking mindful, reliable and creative home-carers; here is a bit more personal info / a little about the potential roomies/renters/ home-caring team:
as mentioned, there are 2 of us seeking space- ( brother & sister business-partners ) both creative-business types, ( artists/entrepreneurs/healers ) with skills and interests varying from jewelry making, to music composing, to interior design, to gardening to business launching, to design + creative projects of any scale. ( we also adore animals + kids ) 

_*sister:*_ artist, healer, practicing yogi ( pt instructor), buddhist, vegan/raw, live- foodist, wellness coach, writer, catalyst + free spirit, have spent the last 10 years working in marketing- with the last 6 exclusively focused on supporting ethical and sustainable business. I work on several of my own ethical & sustainable businesses- I
strive to live a simple and holistic & wellness-focused lifestyle. 
with a big business background & an entrepreneurial spirit i blend industry wisdom with heart-centric values, to deliver diverse, high-level solutions with a new economy-perspective.
I am a big supporter of the new economy and the awakening shift + have spent time fostering the success of local sacred gathering spaces for those on the conscious/spiritual path, + satsangs/groups/gift circles that support building a new, more beautiful world.

_*
brother*_: an artist, healer, ordained minister, musician, botanist, wholistic wellness advocate and all around humourous yet respectful and quiet buddhist dude. 
- vegan, raw, live-foodist, always has a smile on his face an is most generous, compassionate and mellow/chill to be around.

as a team we are unstoppable and able to bring any vision to life and add unrivalled value to any project or place.
we have the ability and desire to add artistry, depth meaning and empowerment to just about any circumstance and are willing to share of our many gifts, skills and talents in exchange / or as a way to contribute to a community/household/ space etc.

all in all: we are both seeking a space ( off the grid most preferably) in which we can quietly live, work and create - hopefully with people who have mutual values and live simple, mindful and integrous lives. 
for a shared living situation- we are seeking those whom mutually respect space and who also strive for a positive lifestyle- placing wellness as a priority.

in all honesty- Having spent time in many different places and learning something fascinating and rewarding from all- striving to leaving each place more beautiful and enriched for us having been there, is always the primary focus. 

in terms of what can be offered to a potential host/room-mate/community- our creative skills are many, as part of any type of exchange, we are open to giving anything that would provide a balanced and mutual exchange of energy as well as provide value, peace of mind, enrichment... all is up for discussion. 

questions? need someone immediately? know someone who could benefit? interested in more info? have anything to add, any input whatsoever?
your response is met with much gratitude y muchos bendeciones,
peace,
sat nam,

R. ( + J) 
 :canada: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wepraze

Hola -
That's about as much as I know! I plan on trying to learn a lot more!
I live in Aberdeen, MD. right now, but plan on moving to Lake Chapala as soon as I can.
I'm retiring 7/31/13 after 29 years of being a licensed social worker for the State of MD.
I have 3 dogs (Havanese) and a small parrot (White-bellied Caique) who I pray can come
with me! They are my family 
I'm excited to move, and a little nervous at the same time. I've been to Russia to adopt my
daughter when she was 4 years old, but that's as far as I've gone. LOL.
Vickie is 24 now and on her own, but it will be hard for both of us for me to move. She still
depends on me a lot. I'd better get a good phone service I guess!!!
I hope to come for a short visit soon since I've only read about the wonderful Lake Chapala.
I can't wait to make the trip. I understand the expats are wonderful people.
Thanks,
Ashby


----------



## Infidel_jack

wepraze said:


> Hola -
> That's about as much as I know! I plan on trying to learn a lot more!
> I live in Aberdeen, MD. right now, but plan on moving to Lake Chapala as soon as I can.
> I'm retiring 7/31/13 after 29 years of being a licensed social worker for the State of MD.
> I have 3 dogs (Havanese) and a small parrot (White-bellied Caique) who I pray can come
> with me! They are my family
> I'm excited to move, and a little nervous at the same time. I've been to Russia to adopt my
> daughter when she was 4 years old, but that's as far as I've gone. LOL.
> Vickie is 24 now and on her own, but it will be hard for both of us for me to move. She still
> depends on me a lot. I'd better get a good phone service I guess!!!
> I hope to come for a short visit soon since I've only read about the wonderful Lake Chapala.
> I can't wait to make the trip. I understand the expats are wonderful people.
> Thanks,
> Ashby


Welcome to Mexico. You will have no trouble connecting with your daughter. Just get Skype and you can do video calls. It is only $13.99 a month for Unlimited calls to the US and a bunch of other countries. If you only want the US I think it is even less. You can have a MD phone number that your daughter can call for free. You can also use the MD phone number for friends and business to call you. When people call and you are not on line, you can forward to your home or cell phone.
Lake Chapala is filled with gringos so language will not be a huge problem. You may find a bilingual friend to go with you to INM and avoid the cost of a lawyer.
Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you use Skype to Skype, it is free. We use it.
You may bring two pets per person, with the appropriate health certifications.
Once the parrot leaves the USA, it will never go back.
More pets would require a broker, big expenses and possibly fatal results. Not a good idea.
Other than that; Welcome. You will love it here.


----------



## MJ&LA

*Considering Mexico*

My wife and I are looking at the Lake Chapala area as a possible retirement destination. We will have a lot of questions. For starters, where do expats gravitate to in order to live well but on the cheap? I know that sounds like a cheesy question, but I know those places exist and I don't want to die on the job.

Also, if I visit, is there anyone who might show me the lay of the land?

MJ


----------



## Infidel_jack

MJ&LA said:


> My wife and I are looking at the Lake Chapala area as a possible retirement destination. We will have a lot of questions. For starters, where do expats gravitate to in order to live well but on the cheap? I know that sounds like a cheesy question, but I know those places exist and I don't want to die on the job.
> 
> Also, if I visit, is there anyone who might show me the lay of the land?
> 
> MJ


It really depends on what you mean by cheap. By the way, do you speak Spanish and if so, why are you attracted to Lago Chapala?


----------



## Longford

MJ&LA said:


> My wife and I are looking at the Lake Chapala area as a possible retirement destination. We will have a lot of questions. For starters, where do expats gravitate to in order to live well but on the cheap? I know that sounds like a cheesy question, but I know those places exist and I don't want to die on the job.
> 
> Also, if I visit, is there anyone who might show me the lay of the land?
> 
> MJ


:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

When you get to the lakeside communities at Lake Chapala, stop at the offices of the Lake Chapala Society ... where you will probably find helpful persons who will be happy to assist you with many of your questions.

Lake Chapala Society Home Page

As for your comment, " ... where do expats gravitate to in order to live well but on the cheap?": "live well" and "cheap" aren't terms defined so as to be understood similarly, universally. They mean different things to different people and we look at these through the filters of our lifetime, an dour needs and wants. I know of people who've written that the cost of living lakeside is about the same as they paid 'back home.' And I've read comments from others who claim it's much cheaper to live there. Different strokes for different folks, as the old saying reminds us.

If you have the ability to communicate reasonably well in Spanish, then the list of possibilities expands greatly. The country is your 'oyster.' Expats have gathered at and formed 'enclaves' in several communities in Mexico ... for various reasons. Yet others have set-out on their own and live almost exclusively, if not totally, amongst Mexicans and with relatively little contact with other expats.

Some of the communities which have attracted the largest number of expats include:

Baja California, south of Tijuana
Lake Chapala
Mazatlan
Merida
Mexico City
Playa del Carmen/Riviera Maya
Puerto Vallarta
Oaxaca

And to a lesser degree:

Acapulco
Aguascalientes
Alamos
Cuernavaca
Guadalajara
Guaymas
Puerto Escondido
Patzcuaro/Morelia
Puebla
San Cristobal de las Casas
Zihuatenejo

I'm certain I've missed one or two others.

At this point, before delving more deeply into the "can I move to Mexico" question, you want to be certain that you understand, completely (best you can) the revised Mexican immigration requirements ... which changed last November. In particular, the verifiable monthly income requirements.

You're smart to be making a familiarization trip. One further piece of advice: when thinking about housing, focus on renting for at least a couple of years before consider buying ... if you have been thinking about buying. Many expats have found, after they've moved into a home or apartment, that they don't like the town/city, or the neighborhood, or the dwelling. Renting gives one the flexibility of acclimating to the local culture, the country, etc., and the opportunity to move-on if they want.

Best of luck with your investigation.


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> Expats have gathered at and formed 'enclaves' in several communities in Mexico ... for various reasons. Yet others have set-out on their own and live almost exclusively, if not totally, amongst Mexicans and with relatively little contact with other expats.
> 
> Some of the communities which have attracted the largest number of expats include:
> Mexico City


Though there are many expats living in Mexico City, I wouldn't say we have formed an "enclave" here. Expats can be found living scattered around the city, not in one particular place, and have no central meeting place to gather and spend time.


----------



## Marishka

Longford said:


> Some of the communities which have attracted the largest number of expats include:
> 
> Baja California, south of Tijuana
> Lake Chapala
> Mazatlan
> Merida
> Mexico City
> Playa del Carmen/Riviera Maya
> Puerto Vallarta
> Oaxaca
> 
> And to a lesser degree:
> 
> Acapulco
> Aguascalientes
> Alamos
> Cuernavaca
> Guadalajara
> Guaymas
> Puerto Escondido
> Patzcuaro/Morelia
> Puebla
> San Cristobal de las Casas
> Zihuatenejo
> 
> I'm certain I've missed one or two others.


I would add San Miguel de Allende to your first list and Guanajuato to the second one.


----------



## wepraze

Thanks so much! More to explore 
Marishka - sounds Russian??
My daughter is adopted from Russia
Gracias,
Ashby


----------



## Marishka

wepraze said:


> Thanks so much! More to explore


That's one of the best things about Mexico. It has more amazing cities, beaches, mountains and archaeological sites than most of us will ever have time to explore! 



wepraze said:


> Marishka - sounds Russian??
> My daughter is adopted from Russia
> Gracias,
> Ashby


Yes, the name Marishka (Маришка) is Russian, but in my case the name is more exotic than the person. I was born in Texas.


----------



## wepraze

Well, I can still tell Russian when I see it! I'm surprised.
Nice to meet you!
Ashby


----------



## Marishka

wepraze said:


> Well, I can still tell Russian when I see it! I'm surprised.
> Nice to meet you!
> Ashby


It's nice to meet you, too, Ashby. 

Thank goodness we don't have to learn anything like Cyrillic script for Spanish! People sometimes grumble about how much effort it takes to learn Spanish, but it's a cake walk next to learning Russian.


----------



## wepraze

The little Russian I tried to learn so I could say something when I went to get Vickie put me in tears! I did learn very little. I think Spanish will much better for me!!
Ashby


----------



## markinoshawa

*The New Guy*

Hi all

I have been to Mexico a number of times and have decided to start spending the winters there. I currently have a summer home in Canada that I can occupy from the May long weekend to Thanksgiving (these are Canadian dates). Therefore, it appears I will require a temporary resident visa since I will be in the country over 180 days. I am considering finding an apartment in a town on the coast in the Cancun area.

Any thoughts or ideas are welcome.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## RVGRINGO

You will need to apply for a Residente Temporal pre-approval at the nearest Mexican consulate. Then, you will have 6 months to enter Mexico and then 30 days to report to INM with your proof of Mexican address and begin the process of completing the visa, which can take months. So, plan your destination and dates carefully. The pre-approval is a single entry permit in your passport and you will have to stay in Mexico while the process is completed by INM. Some have thought they could do it in a few weeks have lost their money and had to get special permission to leave, cancel and start all over again with better planning. Sometimes, consulates leave out details or do not know the reality of the process in Mexico. They are not INM.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> You will need to apply for a Residente Temporal pre-approval at the nearest Mexican consulate. Then, you will have 6 months to enter Mexico and then 30 days to report to INM with your proof of Mexican address and begin the process of completing the visa, which can take months. So, plan your destination and dates carefully. The pre-approval is a single entry permit in your passport and you will have to stay in Mexico while the process is completed by INM. Some have thought they could do it in a few weeks have lost their money and had to get special permission to leave, cancel and start all over again with better planning. Sometimes, consulates leave out details or do not know the reality of the process in Mexico. They are not INM.


Your last point is a good one, RV. No, they're not - they are part of the SRE (Secretaría de Relaciones Exteriores), the Mexican equivalent of the US State Department, while INM is part of the Secretaría de Gobernación.


----------



## clintaboo

ronb172 said:


> We are Ron and Karen living near Salt Lake City. We've been to cancun several times and on the way home last month we decided to retire in that area. We are heading back down to Merida for a week in Aug to check things out there. We hope to be moving to Merida by 2014 unless Karen is affered a early out she can't refuse. So for now we are getting ready for lots of yard sales and getting all our ducks in a row. This site has been great. I've learned a lot here.


Give us a heads up when you are about to arrive. We live in Merida and have been here full time for almost 6 years. It's a wonderful city to have as your vacation or retirement destination! We've never looked back, and for us, it's the best move we could have ever made! Good luck and may your new adventure give you the enjoyment you're looking for!...Amber & John


----------



## clintaboo

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I suspect you are going to have a hard time finding work. I have a young Mexican friend that has had difficulty finding a job. Another friend, a Mexicana and an engineer, spent more than a year looking for a job after the US company she worked for let her go during the slowdown a couple of years ago. Finally, another friend, a US citizen, has been looking for a job for months. He lived in Mexico for two years and is fluent in Spanish. There are jobs teaching English but they tend to be low paying and part time. You also need a visa with work permission to work, but that can usually be arranged if you have a job offer.
> 
> Good luck,


This is not good news, but I think it relevant for people thinking of moving here to work in certain industries. We have a friend that has a family that owns 2 private schools...one here in Merida and another in Veracruse. After 4 jobs that didn't go anywhere he is now working 6 twelve hour days per week for a salary that amounts to around $1,000 (less) per month! No degrees, but well educated and he and his family speak English very, very well! For some reason (he didn't stipulate, nor did we ask), he does not wish to work for the "family" businesses, although I think he may now be having 2nd thoughts about it.

Another two "friends" of mine....one a grade school teacher for now over 20 years, was only making $160 MP per day, and the other was teaching English for the same amount of $. She made $160 MP per day and at the time was paying a maid $140 MP per day....she has since retired, but now the daily maid/helpers here probably wouldn't work for an expat for less than $200 MP per day, and the salaries for teachers have not gone up enough to pay that! Check out the minimum wages and you'll get an idea of what to expect - IF you can qualify to work here....domestic workers are usually getting more than their "mason" husbands, and definitely more than all the 3 different types of police officers get here in Merida. 

Another woman we know worked as a "chef" here in a restaurant...12 hours a day, with NO breaks...she had to eat standing up and worked thru her lunch time, for not much more than minimum wage! Unless you have a secured position (with an out of country corp), it'll be pretty tough to get and maintain a salary/wage that would even come close to meeting your expenses (well, having said that....again...it would depend on what you think your expenses would be to maintain a lifestyle you would be comfortable with). This is NOT posted as a "downer", but more as an "eye-opener, heads up" sort of thing.


----------



## clintaboo

bowenarrow said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Grant and I currently toil at the 9 to 5 in Vancouver, BC. My wife Courtney and I take yearly trips to Mexico, each to a different area as we scout out potential places to live.
> We love the country and the people and the food.
> 
> Next trip is November to Guadalajara, Colima, Melaque and Purto Vallarta. Previous trips have taken us to Mexico City, Oaxaca, Zihua, Uruapa, Veracruz, Catemaco, Xalapa and Puebla.
> 
> While we found many spots we like, there are so many left to see. We hope to get to Guanauato, San Miguel, Zacatecas, San Critobal and the Puerto Escondido area over the next few years


LOL....don't leave out the Yucatan as a possible destination! Just make time and come down and have a look-see for yourself! Happy travels along life's highway of adventures!


----------



## Isla Verde

clintaboo said:


> LOL....don't leave out the Yucatan as a possible destination! Just make time and come down and have a look-see for yourself! Happy travels along life's highway of adventures!


So what's the weather like in the Yucatan? Would someone (like me) who can't deal with hot and humid weather be happy living there?


----------



## Marishka

Isla Verde said:


> So what's the weather like in the Yucatan? Would someone (like me) who can't deal with hot and humid weather be happy living there?


I'd like to visit that area during the winter, but I know I couldn't take it year-round. I recommend the book _Magic Made in Mexico_ by Joanna van der Gracht de Rosado for anyone who is considering living in Merida full-time. She wrote:


> On very hot and humid days I can feel the heavy air all around me when I get up in the morning. Emerging from my bedroom and padding out to the kitchen, the first beads of sweat start to form on my upper lip and on my forehead. By the time I've set up the coffee maker, I am feeling moisture trickling down my neck and back. And by the time I take the first sip of coffee perspiration is as heavy as after a workout--a vigorous one! But that is yet to come.
> 
> I do my morning walk, and when I return home it's sometimes actually possible to wring my clothes out. I know I really need a shower; while under the spray, all is well, but when I turn off the water sweating begins immediately; it's like being in a sauna. I cannot dry off, so I need to go and stand directly under the ceiling fan for a while.
> 
> Eventually I must get dressed, though, and if I don't need to leave the house, all will be fine. I put on some loose cotton clothing, so it's not too hard to live with the heat--in fact, I find it quite pleasant...now that I've had over thirty years to acclimatize. However, if I need to go out and especially if I have to dress up, I'm in for a huge challenge.
> 
> Makeup runs down my face as I'm putting it on, and my hair wilts before I can spray it in place. Each item of clothing sticks to my body; it is impossible to look "put together". I feel like the Wicked Witch of the West in "The Wizard of Oz" when she cries, "I'm mel-t-t-t-t-ting!"
> 
> Walking just a few blocks leaves me wilted, and dehydration can set in quickly. In order to stay healthy, it is necessary to drink several liters of water a day (in addition to regular liquids such as coffee, tea, juices and soft drinks).


----------



## Hollypop1986

Hi All!! My name is Holly, US Citizen and current resident. I am married to a Mexican Citizen who is in the process of being deported. That is how I will come to be, along with my two young children, an American Expat in Mexico. I am so glad I found this forum, although it seems like most of you have chosen to go on a voluntary basis, I would LOVE to connect with some of you who have possibly gone through the same type situation I am currently in and see what your experiences have been!


Can't wait to get to know some of you!


Holly


----------



## TundraGreen

Hollypop1986 said:


> Hi All!! My name is Holly, US Citizen and current resident. I am married to a Mexican Citizen who is in the process of being deported. That is how I will come to be, along with my two young children, an American Expat in Mexico. I am so glad I found this forum, although it seems like most of you have chosen to go on a voluntary basis, I would LOVE to connect with some of you who have possibly gone through the same type situation I am currently in and see what your experiences have been!
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get to know some of you!
> 
> 
> Holly


Welcome to the forum. Where in Mexico will you be living?


----------



## Bastiat

Hi all, my name is Kyle and I have been considering alternative places to live. I've been mainly looking at South America, and Santiago Chile in particular. So far it doesn't seem Chile is very popular here, but that's ok! Looking forward to meeting some of you and learning about living overseas. 
-Kyle


----------



## Isla Verde

Bastiat said:


> Hi all, my name is Kyle and I have been considering alternative places to live. I've been mainly looking at South America, and Santiago Chile in particular. So far it doesn't seem Chile is very popular here, but that's ok! Looking forward to meeting some of you and learning about living overseas.
> -Kyle


Chile isn't very popular here because this is the Mexico Forum! Unfortunately, there is no South America forum on this website, but you could post an inquiry about Chile (where I spent a great vacation a bunch of years ago) here: Rest of The World Expat Forum - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad.


----------



## Hollypop1986

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to the forum. Where in Mexico will you be living?


I don't know where we will settle, but initially we will be in Puebla, Puebla. We could go to Zimapan, hgo as he has family there as well!


----------



## megarox11

My name is Rox, I was born in Mexico and I am happily married to a wonderful man. We live and work in Palm beach County Florida and anticipate retiring to Mexico in a few years. We visit Mexico yearly, Mexico City and Queretaro. Our next trip will be somewhere on the Pacific coast.


----------



## TundraGreen

megarox11 said:


> My name is Rox, I was born in Mexico and I am happily married to a wonderful man. We live and work in Palm beach County Florida and anticipate retiring to Mexico in a few years. We visit Mexico yearly, Mexico City and Queretaro. Our next trip will be somewhere on the Pacific coast.


:welcome:


----------



## Sonia GDL

Hi! I live in Guadalajara and have been here for about 5 years now...can't believe its taken me this long to reach out, but I'm interested in connecting with other people in the area...I'm a mom of two....


----------



## deborahc9133

Welcome! Hope things are going well for you. I am still in Sacramento, CA, planning to move in the next few months. I am interested to know how you have adjusted over the years and advice for me "on the other side". I plan to move to Colima - not that far from you. Keep in touch


----------



## Longford

Sonia GDL said:


> Hi! I live in Guadalajara and have been here for about 5 years now...can't believe its taken me this long to reach out, but I'm interested in connecting with other people in the area...I'm a mom of two....


:welcome: to the Mexico Forum! I've no doubt the people who live in GDL, and nearby, who regularly participate here will identify themselves. I look forward to learning more of your life in Mexico! Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Hop a bus, or drive to Lake Chapala for expat connections. We are easy to find. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> Hop a bus, or drive to Lake Chapala for expat connections. We are easy to find. Welcome to the forum.


A mother of two may not find it that simple to get away to Lake Chapala to make new friends.


----------



## Longford

RVGRINGO said:


> Hop a bus, or drive to Lake Chapala for expat connections. We are easy to find. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## gosouth

Hi,
I've been lurking around for awhile now and thought I would introduce myself. I'm married to Mexican national and are considering heading south in the somewhat near future (1 1/2 to 7years depending). We are looking at Baja California as a possible area to relocate. Hope to chat with people soon.


----------



## Infidel_jack

gosouth said:


> Hi,
> I've been lurking around for awhile now and thought I would introduce myself. I'm married to Mexican national and are considering heading south in the somewhat near future (1 1/2 to 7years depending). We are looking at Baja California as a possible area to relocate. Hope to chat with people soon.


Why wait? BTW, did you ever post on a Colombia forum? Your handle is familiar. I am thinking about a now defunct forum called PBH or Poor But happy.


----------



## Isla Verde

gosouth said:


> Hi,
> I've been lurking around for awhile now and thought I would introduce myself. I'm married to Mexican national and are considering heading south in the somewhat near future (1 1/2 to 7years depending). We are looking at Baja California as a possible area to relocate. Hope to chat with people soon.


Welcome to the Forum. Baja California or Baja California Sur? No interest in the Mexican mainland?


----------



## deborahc9133

Wow that's quite a range of years! Hope it's sooner rather than later. Where in Baja do you want to live? I am married to a Mexican/US citizen too and we live in Sacramento, CA. This site is gives alot of support and advice. Welcome, and keep in touch. Deborah


----------



## gosouth

Thanks for the welcome....I would like the 1 1/2 year timeframe but will depend on a couple of things. Looking at the Ensenada area and have joined several forums for Baja and specific to the area. This area would allow the kids to easily come and visit along with spouse having some family not too far away without going to Guerrero. We currently live in desert country but the heat is dry not usually humid so we don't mind the idea of a milder climate. I spent some time in Colima and Michocan (more inland) and it was fairly hot and somewhat humid even in October, not my preference except to visit.


----------



## deborahc9133

yes Colima is hot!!! the thing about mexico is that is not far from the US - within 4-7 hours away by plane. we have kids in CA and CO, and I want them able to visit too. Have you thought about Todos Santos? It is a pueblo magico and it looks very beautiful.


----------



## gosouth

Infidel_jack said:


> Why wait? BTW, did you ever post on a Colombia forum? Your handle is familiar. I am thinking about a now defunct forum called PBH or Poor But happy.


Like to go sooner...but sometimes you need take care of some loose ends first:fingerscrossed:. Btw, never posted on a Columbia forum...


----------



## gosouth

deborahc9133 said:


> yes Colima is hot!!! the thing about mexico is that is not far from the US - within 4-7 hours away by plane. we have kids in CA and CO, and I want them able to visit too. Have you thought about Todos Santos? It is a pueblo magico and it looks very beautiful.


I really enjoyed Colima and the area is so beautiful also tranquil. Haven't looked at todos Santos but is further south and my understanding gets pretty hot and humid also.

We live in an area that is becoming big for it's wine and find it interesting Ensenada is next to Mexico's wine country. We definitely want see some of the country before we decide on buying anything.


----------



## Infidel_jack

gosouth said:


> Like to go sooner...but sometimes you need take care of some loose ends first:fingerscrossed:. Btw, never posted on a Columbia forum...


.
I understand..someone has used your moniker before. Most of the Colombia forums have crashed. Those that remain are really for north pole recipes.
I am since chastened and refrain from posting anything of value. 
I love Pulke no matter how it is spelled. Me fascina de las mujeres aca.
Mis propias salsas son mejor que todos comerciales.
Cada aprendir mas.
You might want to transfer equity before it is destroyed by the Regime that will never leave. Get out before martial law is imposed in advance of the next election cycle.


----------



## Isla Verde

Infidel_jack said:


> .
> I understand..someone has used your moniker before. Most of the Colombia forums have crashed. Those that remain are really for north pole recipes.
> I am since chastened and refrain from posting anything of value.
> I love Pulke no matter how it is spelled. Me fascina de las mujeres aca.
> Mis propias salsas son mejor que todos comerciales.
> Cada aprendir mas.
> You might want to transfer equity before it is destroyed by the Regime that will never leave. Get out before martial law is imposed in advance of the next election cycle.


Please, people, no posts in Spanish, even partly in Spanish, except for place names and the like!


----------



## Infidel_jack

Isla Verde said:


> Please, people, no posts in Spanish, even partly in Spanish, except for place names and the like!


Are we in Mexico?


----------



## Isla Verde

Infidel_jack said:


> Are we in Mexico?


One of the rules of this forum is that all posts must be in English, so that everyone can participate, not just those of those of us lucky enough to be proficient in Spanish.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Isla Verde said:


> One of the rules of this forum is that all posts must be in English, so that everyone can participate, not just those of those of us lucky enough to be proficient in Spanish.


Ok..rules are rules.


----------



## Isla Verde

Infidel_jack said:


> Ok..rules are rules.


Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for your cooperation.


Mi placer, querida. OOops


----------



## juliangoal

Hello Everyone. 

Me, Julian Alexander. Im Master in Computer Applications.

I would like to get in touch with you all guys

Thanks again


----------



## GARYJ65

Infidel_jack said:


> Mi placer, querida. OOops


It should say: es para mi un placer


----------



## Isla Verde

Infidel_jack said:


> Mi placer, querida. OOops


That's OK, .


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> It should say: es para mi un placer


That's what I was thinking too, Gary, but I didn't want to be accused of being a Spanish-grammar Nazi!


----------



## Isla Verde

juliangoal said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Me, Julian Alexander. Im Master in Computer Applications.
> 
> I would like to get in touch with you all guys
> 
> Thanks again


Why do you want to get in touch with us? Are you thinking of moving to Mexico?


----------



## juliangoal

I stay in Singapore. planning to move mexico this year ending.


----------



## Isla Verde

juliangoal said:


> I stay in Singapore. planning to move mexico this year ending.


Welcome to the Forum! You may be our first poster from Singapore.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> Please, people, no posts in Spanish, even partly in Spanish, except for place names and the like!


When I post a Google Translation, that I fix up a bit myself, but leave most of it alone from an INM or ADUANA website page or article on that page I think the English translation "needs" the original posted in Spanish below also for clarification of a few phrases [or words] that make little sense in English in the context of the whole sentence. I also usually post the link to the original.


----------



## TundraGreen

AlanMexicali said:


> When I post a Google Translation, that I fix up a bit myself, but leave most of it alone from an INM or ADUANA website page or article on that page I think the English translation "needs" the original posted in Spanish below also for clarification of a few phrases [or words] that make little sense in English in the context of the whole sentence. I also usually post the link to the original.


I agree.


----------



## Hound Dog

I, having lived on the U.S. Gulf Coast for many years, enjoyed Mariska´s above quote from a book on living in Mexico with an excerpt on living in Merida by Joanna van der Gracht de Rosado in which she eloquently writes of the steambath that is Merida most of the time. All of the Gulf Coast in the U.S. and Mexico suffers from this steambath effect at least part of each year mitigated somewhat by cooling sea breezes enjoyed by those residents lucky enough to live directly on the sea - not one block back from the sea. However, in the United States, at least, there is no place made more miserable by excessive heat and humidity than New Orleans and one could simply substitute the name of New Orleans for Merida in August or September and the entire text of the quote remains truly authentic as applied to the Big Easy. The discomfort is indescribable to the unitiated. New Orleans is the only place I know outside of Merida where one is wetter after drying off from a shower than one was before applying the drying towel. No wonder nearly everybody in that city is always looped. New Orleans is so humid that sweat loses its cooling evaporative function and, instead of cooling the human body, simply wets one making clothing stick to the skin and and proceeding to curl every hair on one´s head. Venemous snakes, spiders and other unpleasant creatures such as cockroaches and rats love this climate and proliferate in it. To each his own.

When we lived on Mobile Bay, the cockroaches were so prolific that they swared about the kitchen in droves at night so I invnted a device to kill them. It was to be a device that switched on the kitchen lights for a few seconds every 10 minutes scaring the little ******s so bad that they would run themselves to death trying to take cover ultimately keeling ovr from exhaustion. Come to think of it, the big tree roaches I´m talking about hate the cool climate at 7,000 feet in the Chiapas Highlands so we never see them. Perhaps, subliminally speaking, that is why we moved there.


----------



## CLW

*New to this site*

I stumbled across this site accidentally and I find myself obsessed with the idea of moving abroad someday. I'm originally from northern California, but lived in Canada for a couple of years where I learned to speak Spanish (I know it makes no sense but that's a longer story). 

I look forward to learning more about expat life and hopefully contributing at some point.

thanks,

Cory


----------



## Isla Verde

CLW said:


> I stumbled across this site accidentally and I find myself obsessed with the idea of moving abroad someday. I'm originally from northern California, but lived in Canada for a couple of years where I learned to speak Spanish (I know it makes no sense but that's a longer story).
> 
> I look forward to learning more about expat life and hopefully contributing at some point.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Cory


Welcome to the Forum, Cory! This is definitely the place to come for helpful information about moving to Mexico from a bunch of expats (and expats-to-be) who usually know what they're talking about. The fact that you already speak Spanish will make your possible move to Mexico much easier.


----------



## Marishka

Hound Dog said:


> However, in the United States, at least, there is no place made more miserable by excessive heat and humidity than New Orleans and one could simply substitute the name of New Orleans for Merida in August or September and the entire text of the quote remains truly authentic as applied to the Big Easy. The discomfort is indescribable to the unitiated. New Orleans is the only place I know outside of Merida where one is wetter after drying off from a shower than one was before applying the drying towel. No wonder nearly everybody in that city is always looped. New Orleans is so humid that sweat loses its cooling evaporative function and, instead of cooling the human body, simply wets one making clothing stick to the skin and and proceeding to curl every hair on one´s head.


My husband and I went to New Orleans in November once and it wasn't hot at that time of year, but it sure was humid! 

My normally smooth-textured hair was waist-length at that time and it was doing its best to turn into the world's biggest afro. I attempted to calm it down while in an antique jewelry store in the French Quarter, and one of the salesmen told me how pretty he thought my hair was (the guy really wanted that sale :lol. I was embarrassed by the antics of my hair and said something to the effect that I was having a bad hair day due to the humidity. 

He replied, "It's always a bad hair day in New Orleans, but it's also always a good skin day." 



Hound Dog said:


> Venemous snakes, spiders and other unpleasant creatures such as cockroaches and rats love this climate and proliferate in it.


Don't forget the termites!

I do love New Orleans, though.


----------



## laurenS147

*Teacher moving to Durango City*

Hello, all:

My name is Lauren. I'm an English teacher and moving with my little boy to Durango within the next two weeks, to teach at an international school there. I'm currently in Texas. I joined this site to hopefully connect with other Americans or Canadians or basically anyone who isn't from Mexico, but living there. Looking for tips and pointers, do's and dont's.

For the record, I do not speak Spanish. I minored in it, in college, but lost it all when I didn't use it. I'm hoping I'll pick it back up.

So, hi.


----------



## TundraGreen

laurenS147 said:


> Hello, all:
> 
> My name is Lauren. I'm an English teacher and moving with my little boy to Durango within the next two weeks, to teach at an international school there. I'm currently in Texas. I joined this site to hopefully connect with other Americans or Canadians or basically anyone who isn't from Mexico, but living there. Looking for tips and pointers, do's and dont's.
> 
> For the record, I do not speak Spanish. I minored in it, in college, but lost it all when I didn't use it. I'm hoping I'll pick it back up.
> 
> So, hi.


Welcome


----------



## Isla Verde

laurenS147 said:


> Hello, all:
> 
> My name is Lauren. I'm an English teacher and moving with my little boy to Durango within the next two weeks, to teach at an international school there. I'm currently in Texas. I joined this site to hopefully connect with other Americans or Canadians or basically anyone who isn't from Mexico, but living there. Looking for tips and pointers, do's and dont's.
> 
> For the record, I do not speak Spanish. I minored in it, in college, but lost it all when I didn't use it. I'm hoping I'll pick it back up.
> 
> So, hi.


Welcome to the forum, Lauren, and congratulations on your new job. I've never been to Durango, so I can't offer you any information about that city or that part of Mexico. However, as a former Spanish teacher, I can assure that after you've been living in Mexico for awhile, the Spanish that you once knew, which has been sort of "sleeping" in your brain, should come back as you are exposed to it and (hopefully) use it every day.


----------



## kenslvr

*new guy*

Hello all. I'm a newbie here in the forum. I'm an American from Rhode Island. (it's the smallest state in the US located north of New York, and south of Boston) If you look at it on a large scale map the name is always found in the Atlantic with an arrow pointing West. Not enough room to print the name over the landmass. 
I've been working for the phone company for close to 30 years, it's time to get out and start a new life in the Philippines. I'm not sure where yet. 
Where do you find natural beauty, world class diving, laid back atmosphere with some night life and an SM mall near enough to satisfy my Western needs?
I'm thinking it might be Palawan. I'm planning a trip there next year, maybe Feb. Any ideas people? I'm open to comments. Thanks, Ken


----------



## Isla Verde

kenslvr said:


> Hello all. I'm a newbie here in the forum. I'm an American from Rhode Island. (it's the smallest state in the US located north of New York, and south of Boston) If you look at it on a large scale map the name is always found in the Atlantic with an arrow pointing West. Not enough room to print the name over the landmass.
> I've been working for the phone company for close to 30 years, it's time to get out and start a new life in the Philippines. I'm not sure where yet.
> Where do you find natural beauty, world class diving, laid back atmosphere with some night life and an S&M mall near enough to satisfy my Western needs?
> I'm thinking it might be Palawan. I'm planning a trip there next year, maybe Feb. Any ideas people? I'm open to comments. Thanks, Ken


I suggest you post your questions on the Philippines Forum. This is the Mexico Forum.


----------



## kenslvr

Du'ho! Mexico is nice too. Ever been to Xctalac?


----------



## Isla Verde

kenslvr said:


> Du'ho! Mexico is nice too. Ever been to Xctalac?


Never heard of it.


----------



## deborahc9133

Hi welcome. My name is Deborah and I live in Sacramento. Just curious - how did you go about finding your teaching job? I have TESOL certification and had a few interviews for jobs via Skype. I most likely have a job in Colima starting in 2014. Thanks, and enjoy. You will pick up spanish for sure, especially because you already have some background. On youtube, there are some really good videos - try web spanish. I listen about 30 minutes every day.


----------



## mexicoonmymind

Hi all, '
I am a newbie to this forum. I am from West Virginia and my husband is from Chiapas, we have one son who will be 11 in one month. We are considering moving to Mexico some time within the next year for immigration reasons, we are waiting to see what the outcome of his case will be but it is not looking good but it is what it is. I am hoping to find some useful tips and interesting facts about life in Mexico since I have never really stayed for longer than a month at a time. We haven't set our mind on a particular area of Mexico, however we are looking at the Yucatan, Quintana Roo, Campeche and Chiapas..we have two tiny houses in Chiapas one in a small town called Tapalapa and the other in an even smaller town called Arroyo Seco. They are both a little more remote than I am looking for, but we still haven't completely ruled them out because being close to family would be a plus. I would like to live in an area that has a lot of history where my son can learn about his heritage, we enjoy outdoor activities and we really aren't into city life. I am planning to home school my son while I am there so I definitely want to be in an area where I can get internet access but other than that I am open... If you have any suggestions I would love to hear them. Nice to meet everyone


----------



## laurenS147

deborahc9133 said:


> Hi welcome. My name is Deborah and I live in Sacramento. Just curious - how did you go about finding your teaching job? I have TESOL certification and had a few interviews for jobs via Skype. I most likely have a job in Colima starting in 2014. Thanks, and enjoy. You will pick up spanish for sure, especially because you already have some background. On youtube, there are some really good videos - try web spanish. I listen about 30 minutes every day.


I had several recruiters who set me up with job interviews via Skype. Mainly through Teacher Horizons and Teach Away.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## alfaetrin

Hi,
I am from Troon, Scotland, and my wife is from Mexico City (25 years married!). We live in Scotland at the moment, but sometime soon we hope to either relocate to Mexico or at least spend a large part of each year there (the winter!).
At the moment we try to visit Mexico at least once every two years and, in fact, we have just returned from a most enjoyable visit earlier this month.
We're not sure yet where exactly we would base ourselves in Mexico when we are able to spend more time here, as we have family and friends all over, from Cananea in the north, to Mexico City, Queretaro and Villahermosa in the south east. We also have a strong affinity with Acapulco, although it's recent problems have put us off spending more than a few days there on any future visit.
If I had to choose a city to live in Mexico, at the moment I think that Queretaro would be my first choice. It is a reasonably clean, safe and prosperous city, with a nice climate, good water supplies and no altitude, pollution or hurricane problems.
Anyway, it was good to be able to introduce myself, and I now plan to have a browse around the forums to see what people are talking about at the moment.


----------



## wepraze

*I'm here!*

I arrived in Aijijc (?) this afternoon. So far everything is just beautiful!
I plan on finding the Chapala Society building (is there one?) tomorrow - Thurs.
Hoping to find someone there who can show me the ropes, tell me where to
visit, etc. Trying to figure out where to move to 
Thanks,
Ashby


----------



## TundraGreen

wepraze said:


> I arrived in Aijijc (?) this afternoon. So far everything is just beautiful!
> I plan on finding the Chapala Society building (is there one?) tomorrow - Thurs.
> Hoping to find someone there who can show me the ropes, tell me where to
> visit, etc. Trying to figure out where to move to
> Thanks,
> Ashby


The Lake Chapala Society owns much of a block with several buildings and a library inside. I have been there a couple of times, but don't live in Ajijic and couldn't remember the street names. According to Google maps, it is located at 16 de Septiembre and Corona.


----------



## wepraze

*Thank you*

Thanks for the information! Hope I can find it!!
Then I have to hope someone is there.
Going to Chapala today - hope I can find that.
I think it's a straight shot from Aijijc?


----------



## justnic

*Introduction*

Hi All, just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Nicolas, I come originally from Argentina, and have been living in the UK for the last few years. 
I am now moving (next week!) to Mexico City for a couple of years (my wife is joining me there soon, hopefully).
Expecting a bit of a culture shock, but looking forward to the experience. 
Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Isla Verde

justnic said:


> Hi All, just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Nicolas, I come originally from Argentina, and have been living in the UK for the last few years.
> I am now moving (next week!) to Mexico City for a couple of years (my wife is joining me there soon, hopefully).
> Expecting a bit of a culture shock, but looking forward to the experience.
> Nice to meet you all.


Welcome to the Mexico Forum!

Culture shock, why? Is Mexico that much different from Argentina? After all, the two countries share a common language, _más o menos_, don't they?


----------



## Longford

justnic said:


> Hi All, just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Nicolas, I come originally from Argentina, and have been living in the UK for the last few years.
> I am now moving (next week!) to Mexico City for a couple of years (my wife is joining me there soon, hopefully).
> Expecting a bit of a culture shock, but looking forward to the experience.
> Nice to meet you all.


Welcome.

I think I understand where you're coming from when you commented about culture shock. Argentina, the UK and now Mexico. Each different. A somewhat common language will be helpful, and you'll certainly stand-out when you speak with the Argentine with UK accent, and the history and culture of Mexico is very different than your home country. Lucky you, though ... having the opportunity to be in Mexico the next couple of years. Though you haven't said so, I'm assuming your work brings you to Mexico City and you understand the immigration residency/work requirements. Best of luck with the transition. Don't be a stranger. Let's hear back from you before, during ... and after!


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> Welcome to the Mexico Forum!
> 
> Culture shock, why? Is Mexico that much different from Argentina? After all, the two countries share a common language, más o menos, don't they?


Quite different roots, history, way of thinking and way of speaking castellano


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> Quite different roots, history, way of thinking and way of speaking castellano


That's for sure, especially the last point you've made.


----------



## jhefton98363

*New Adventures coming*

hello, I was born and raised in the Pacific Northwest of Washington state. I am interested in relocating to Baja. I know I need to visit a few times first, however believe by the pace of life and average temperatures that this could be for me. I'd like to slow down and enjoy a simpler lifestyle. I suffer from S.A.D.D. here from October thru May. June through September are nice. So, here I am ready to state investigating my next chapter in life. Any tips or input are always appreciated.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> That's for sure, especially the last point you've made.


Even though all Latin american Countries call pueblos hermanos between each other, some of them are quite distant in that brotherhood, due to that, history, roots, traditions, etc.


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> Even though all Latin american Countries call pueblos hermanos between each other, some of them are quite distant in that brotherhood, due to that, history, roots, traditions, etc.


My experience with several Argentinians living in Mexico City is that they don't feel much "brotherhood" with Mexicans.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> My experience with several Argentinians living in Mexico City is that they don't feel much "brotherhood" with Mexicans.



There is not, really
Very different ways of thinking
Besides, Argentinians have rather different ways

(my Great grand mother was Italian, by the way) So I should not say much more about it


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> There is not, really
> Very different ways of thinking
> Besides, Argentinians have rather different ways
> 
> (my Great grand mother was Italian, by the way) So I should not say much more about it


Let me be more specific - there tends to be a certain amount of disdain that most of the Argentinians I've met here feel towards Mexicans. I don't care to go into specifics about it here.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> Let me be more specific - there tends to be a certain amount of disdain that most of the Argentinians I've met here feel towards Mexicans. I don't care to go into specifics about it here.


I know exactly what you mean, but then again, that feeling goes both ways, and better yet; whoever that does not like Mexico, they can find the way out by themselves


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> I know exactly what you mean, but then again, that feeling goes both ways, and better yet; whoever that does not like Mexico, they can find the way out by themselves


But Mexicans love eating in Argentine steak houses here in the DF! The Argentinians living in Mexico come here to make a better living than they can back home, at least that's what I've been told. When I asked one lovely Argentinian woman married to a Mexican jazz musician why she came here instead of staying in her homeland, she told me that corruption has ruined her country. Interesting, considering how much Mexicans blame that very thing for most of Mexico's problems.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> But Mexicans love eating in Argentine steak houses here in the DF! The Argentinians living in Mexico come here to make a better living than they can back home, at least that's what I've been told. When I asked one lovely Argentinian woman married to a Mexican jazz musician why she came here instead of staying in her homeland, she told me that corruption has ruined her country. Interesting, considering how much Mexicans blame that very thing for most of Mexico's problems.


We Mexicans, always compliain about things, I hope that one day we will have the courage to change what we don't like and the wisdom to see how big and rich a Country we have.

Going back to the Argentinians, the ones that like Mexico are welcome, as this Country has done with many many people that come to make a better Country. 
The ones that do not like Mexico, should start thinking about going back to the Patagonia


----------



## wonderphil

*Hello*

My name is Phil, my wife and I live in Washington state 35 miles North of Portland, Oregon. We have rented in many places in Mexico Hawaii and elsewhere mostly in sunny climates during winter in the NW USA. Recently we found we liked the Matzalan area and it's people enough that now we are buying a full time ownership Condo there. I stumbled on this site while looking for information on visas etc. 

I will try to spend a lot of time reading the good info I am finding here before asking a lot of repeat questions. 

layball:


----------



## tulum

mexicoonmymind said:


> Hi all, '
> I am a newbie to this forum. I am from West Virginia and my husband is from Chiapas, we have one son who will be 11 in one month. We are considering moving to Mexico some time within the next year for immigration reasons, we are waiting to see what the outcome of his case will be but it is not looking good but it is what it is. I am hoping to find some useful tips and interesting facts about life in Mexico since I have never really stayed for longer than a month at a time. We haven't set our mind on a particular area of Mexico, however we are looking at the Yucatan, Quintana Roo, Campeche and Chiapas..we have two tiny houses in Chiapas one in a small town called Tapalapa and the other in an even smaller town called Arroyo Seco. They are both a little more remote than I am looking for, but we still haven't completely ruled them out because being close to family would be a plus. I would like to live in an area that has a lot of history where my son can learn about his heritage, we enjoy outdoor activities and we really aren't into city life. I am planning to home school my son while I am there so I definitely want to be in an area where I can get internet access but other than that I am open... If you have any suggestions I would love to hear them. Nice to meet everyone


Hello
We are building our home in Quintana Roo but in Tulum. We checked out Campeche but decided to live in the jungle in a huge gated community. We are leaving Nov 3 from Canada to our new destination for 6 months to start. Such a gorgeous place, safe, caribbean ocean and paradise.


----------



## justnic

I meant on the UK - MX transition, as it was initially for me in the AR-UK one. 



Isla Verde said:


> Welcome to the Mexico Forum!
> 
> Culture shock, why? Is Mexico that much different from Argentina? After all, the two countries share a common language, _más o menos_, don't they?


----------



## justnic

Hi Longford, 
That is the point. In reality, I would say moving to Mexico seems like going a step closer to home, but it does require learning and adjusting to the local culture. 
Yes, the company I work for is relocating me there and they are taking care of immigration issues. I am looking forward to my time in Mexico, I have been a few times for short business trips (and a little sightseeing of course, so much to do!) and made a few friends in the process. 
Less than a week to go, so it's been a little hectic here. I will arrive just in time for independence day  




Longford said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I think I understand where you're coming from when you commented about culture shock. Argentina, the UK and now Mexico. Each different. A somewhat common language will be helpful, and you'll certainly stand-out when you speak with the Argentine with UK accent, and the history and culture of Mexico is very different than your home country. Lucky you, though ... having the opportunity to be in Mexico the next couple of years. Though you haven't said so, I'm assuming your work brings you to Mexico City and you understand the immigration residency/work requirements. Best of luck with the transition. Don't be a stranger. Let's hear back from you before, during ... and after!


----------



## justnic

Hi Gary, 
I don't really agree with you. I've met people from all over south and central america for both personal and professional reasons and have made good friends in most places. We all have different roots and history, it really should not be an issue. 




GARYJ65 said:


> There is not, really
> Very different ways of thinking
> Besides, Argentinians have rather different ways
> 
> (my Great grand mother was Italian, by the way) So I should not say much more about it


----------



## justnic

Well, there are bigots in every country. Don't hold it against the rest 



Isla Verde said:


> Let me be more specific - there tends to be a certain amount of disdain that most of the Argentinians I've met here feel towards Mexicans. I don't care to go into specifics about it here.


----------



## GARYJ65

justnic said:


> Hi Gary,
> I don't really agree with you. I've met people from all over south and central america for both personal and professional reasons and have made good friends in most places. We all have different roots and history, it really should not be an issue.


My comment was regarding Isla Verde's comment about Mexico and Argentina not being so different. Yes they are rather different. Not because we all speak same languages there is not a cultural difference is there?


----------



## cj007

*just Me*

Hello. I'm looking to relocate to Mexico in a few years and starting the process now of visiting more routinely and making connections there.

I'm new to the forum and originally from Boston MA.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## GARYJ65

cj007 said:


> Hello. I'm looking to relocate to Mexico in a few years and starting the process now of visiting more routinely and making connections there.
> 
> I'm new to the forum and originally from Boston MA.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Welcome!!! You have your first contact


----------



## nadine

Hi Will,
My name is Nadine and I currently live in Winnipeg Manitoba. I am traveling to Bucerias next week on a "recon" prior to relocating next August with my 15yr old son. A friend of mine and her 15yr old daughter are joining us on this adventure. We plan to home school our teens to allow for maximum mobility and flexibility. I'm interested in any levels of insight on long terms rentals, purchases? general words of wisdom!


----------



## TundraGreen

nadine said:


> Hi Will,
> My name is Nadine and I currently live in Winnipeg Manitoba. I am traveling to Bucerias next week on a "recon" prior to relocating next August with my 15yr old son. A friend of mine and her 15yr old daughter are joining us on this adventure. We plan to home school our teens to allow for maximum mobility and flexibility. I'm interested in any levels of insight on long terms rentals, purchases? general words of wisdom!


Welcome.


----------



## TigerFox

I am new to the forum as well. Not yet in Mexico. We are trying to plan a trip to check out several locations. We are retired, anxious to move and have been searching for quite a while. We visited Uruguay last year, but not feeling that is the right place for us.

We live in Texas currently. We do not speak Spanish, although my spouse used to live in San Blas when he was younger, and was fluent at that time. I am hoping it will come back to him. I speak French, and believe this will help me learn Spanish. We are looking for a good location in Mexico, preferably central, not so hot, however, cannot handle those high elevations. Best not be over 5000'.

Would love to communicate with someone in Taxco as have no contacts in Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen

TigerFox said:


> I am new to the forum as well. Not yet in Mexico. We are trying to plan a trip to check out several locations. We are retired, anxious to move and have been searching for quite a while. We visited Uruguay last year, but not feeling that is the right place for us.
> 
> We live in Texas currently. We do not speak Spanish, although my spouse used to live in San Blas when he was younger, and was fluent at that time. I am hoping it will come back to him. I speak French, and believe this will help me learn Spanish. We are looking for a good location in Mexico, preferably central, not so hot, however, cannot handle those high elevations. Best not be over 5000'.
> 
> Would love to communicate with someone in Taxco as have no contacts in Mexico.


Welcome. I can't remember if we have any members in Taxco, but you will find out.


----------



## conklinwh

TigerFox said:


> I am new to the forum as well. Not yet in Mexico. We are trying to plan a trip to check out several locations. We are retired, anxious to move and have been searching for quite a while. We visited Uruguay last year, but not feeling that is the right place for us.
> 
> We live in Texas currently. We do not speak Spanish, although my spouse used to live in San Blas when he was younger, and was fluent at that time. I am hoping it will come back to him. I speak French, and believe this will help me learn Spanish. We are looking for a good location in Mexico, preferably central, not so hot, however, cannot handle those high elevations. Best not be over 5000'.
> 
> Would love to communicate with someone in Taxco as have no contacts in Mexico.


There was. Family that moved to Taxco one or two years ago and posted a fair amount so you should be able to find in past files if nothing else. Not sure why you pick 5k altitude as without serious breathing issues, most people good to almost 9k. My wife is susceptible so I use her as a barometer.


----------



## Longford

Taxco Weather:

Average High/Low Temperatures for Taxco


----------



## Bico

*newbee*

Hi there all of you out there. Been living in Mexico for 3 years full time. We live in Merida, Yucatan, which is about 20 mins from the port of Progresso on the gulf. We like it here and even though I didn't think I'd ever speak Mexican, I am already speaking 5 words almost fluently (grin)
There are quite a few expats in this area, so if you want to get a shot of your native tongue in, it's not a problem, most of the expates in this area are either ******'s (American) or Canadian, but there are a scattering of all nationalities around. It's not hard to do shopping here, most of the smaller shops carry local food and stuff you need to get by, but if you want to get some of the foodstuffs from your original growingup space, theres always Walmart, Costco, etc, etc. The gulf is a green colour not the blue of the pacific, and is probably a bit warmer than the ocean, fresh fish everyday!!!
later, 
Bico


----------



## kim0825

Hello!! My name is Kim, my hubby and I have recently purchased a future retirement condo just south of Bucerias. Retirement is just around the corner so we will becoming part time Mexican residents...we can hardly wait!! We currently live in Calgary, Canada and are in the process of trying to furnish the condo, exciting but a bit intimidating as well. Any tips you may have are truly most appreciated.
I should add I've been cruising this site for quite some time and I want to thank everyone for creating such friendly positive environment, I'm really looking forward to making some new friends!
Kim.


----------



## TundraGreen

Bico said:


> Hi there all of you out there. Been living in Mexico for 3 years full time. We live in Merida, Yucatan, which is about 20 mins from the port of Progresso on the gulf. We like it here and even though I didn't think I'd ever speak Mexican, I am already speaking 5 words almost fluently (grin)
> There are quite a few expats in this area, so if you want to get a shot of your native tongue in, it's not a problem, most of the expates in this area are either ******'s (American) or Canadian, but there are a scattering of all nationalities around. It's not hard to do shopping here, most of the smaller shops carry local food and stuff you need to get by, but if you want to get some of the foodstuffs from your original growingup space, theres always Walmart, Costco, etc, etc. The gulf is a green colour not the blue of the pacific, and is probably a bit warmer than the ocean, fresh fish everyday!!!
> later,
> Bico


:welcome:


----------



## TundraGreen

kim0825 said:


> Hello!! My name is Kim, my hubby and I have recently purchased a future retirement condo just south of Bucerias. Retirement is just around the corner so we will becoming part time Mexican residents...we can hardly wait!! We currently live in Calgary, Canada and are in the process of trying to furnish the condo, exciting but a bit intimidating as well. Any tips you may have are truly most appreciated.
> I should add I've been cruising this site for quite some time and I want to thank everyone for creating such friendly positive environment, I'm really looking forward to making some new friends!
> Kim.


:welcome:


----------



## Parmachella

My name is Pamela, and I'm looking at a Spanish-speaking country for all or part of retirement which is fast approaching. I am not fluent in Spanish but am working daily on my skills.
I am fortunate to have a colorful life and many skills and interests (
drafter, florist, artist, nurse, psychologist, writer, and more). 

I'm just so interested in everything , and everybody, i ts difficult to not continue learning playing, sharing.

So, like Ron and his wife, I've travelled around the Yucatan, and appreciated the culture, climate, and language.


----------



## geoffbob

*hola*

I'm new to the forum. I'm Geoff and post as geoffbob. I'm so new to the forum that I have not even moved to Mexico yet. After 32 years in Miami where I've practiced my Spanish for hours every single day and travel to a dozen Spanish speaking countries, I feel excited about my retirement to D.F. starting this coming Thanksgiving day. Even though I speak Spanish I believe that the key to adapting is something more important than even that; respect and flexibility are my watch words.


----------



## TundraGreen

geoffbob said:


> I'm new to the forum. I'm Geoff and post as geoffbob. I'm so new to the forum that I have not even moved to Mexico yet. After 32 years in Miami where I've practiced my Spanish for hours every single day and travel to a dozen Spanish speaking countries, I feel excited about my retirement to D.F. starting this coming Thanksgiving day. Even though I speak Spanish I believe that the key to adapting is something more important than even that; respect and flexibility are my watch words.


:welcome: It sounds like you have a good attitude and will do fine.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> :welcome: It sounds like you have a good attitude and will do fine.


I agree!


----------



## geoffbob

Howdy Isla,

I just noticed that my posts show me as an expat in Ecuador. I haven't been able to find the editing of my user profile due to lack of familiarity. Me no live in Ecuador.

I hope you are having a wonderful time in Philly of maybe that's "had" a wonderful time. I can't remember off the top of my head when you said you'd return to D.F.

Cheers!


----------



## Isla Verde

geoffbob said:


> Howdy Isla,
> 
> I just noticed that my posts show me as an expat in Ecuador. I haven't been able to find the editing of my user profile due to lack of familiarity. Me no live in Ecuador.
> 
> I hope you are having a wonderful time in Philly of maybe that's "had" a wonderful time. I can't remember off the top of my head when you said you'd return to D.F.
> 
> Cheers!


I'm in a "neither here nor there" state-of-mind, having returned just a few ours ago from my annual trip to Philly and and NYC. When I have returned partly to earth, I'll try to help you fix your user profile. And welcome to this wonderful forum!


----------



## TundraGreen

geoffbob said:


> Howdy Isla,
> 
> I just noticed that my posts show me as an expat in Ecuador. I haven't been able to find the editing of my user profile due to lack of familiarity. Me no live in Ecuador.
> 
> I hope you are having a wonderful time in Philly of maybe that's "had" a wonderful time. I can't remember off the top of my head when you said you'd return to D.F.
> 
> Cheers!


On the green bar near the top of every page there is a tab labeled "User CP". Click on this link.

Then you will see a list of options in the left column. Click on the one at the top labeled "Edit Your Details".

On the right side you will see a bunch of options. The third is "Expat From Country", the fourth is "Expat To Country".


----------



## tmcgrath

*Intro*

I am still working and volunteering (Rotary, community, etc.) and planning on retiring in the next 1.5 years. Winters to be spent in Puerto Vallarta Mexico and summers in my current home in Rochester NY. I am interested in connecting to retired in Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## Sabinacoppola

Hi Les, I am in Saltillo now and would love to get together. Just let me know when/where. Thank you!


----------



## pmarc

*Looking for info*

I am Brazilian and never, ever lived abroad. I have travelled around europe hen I was 19 for 1 month, and been twice to the US.

I have a degree in Geology and Masters in "Petroleum Sciences and Engineering" from a high profile Brazilian University.

I am married with no kids.
I have 10yrs experience in the Oil industry (operator) and I am contemplating a move to Mexico (Villahermosa) to work for a US Consultancy. My wife is now working in the same company as myself.

So, I need a bit of info about Villahermosa and Mexico in general. And particularly about being an expat

P.S.: I never studied spanish, but I have a cousin in law (is there such a thing) who is Costarican, and I have learned como si habla, pero malo. I don't escribo nada.


----------



## Isla Verde

pmarc said:


> I am Brazilian and never, ever lived abroad. I have travelled around europe hen I was 19 for 1 month, and been twice to the US.
> 
> I have a degree in Geology and Masters in "Petroleum Sciences and Engineering" from a high profile Brazilian University.
> 
> I am married with no kids.
> I have 10yrs experience in the Oil industry (operator) and I am contemplating a move to Mexico (Villahermosa) to work for a US Consultancy. My wife is now working in the same company as myself.
> 
> So, I need a bit of info about Villahermosa and Mexico in general. And particularly about being an expat
> 
> P.S.: I never studied spanish, but I have a cousin in law (is there such a thing) who is Costarican, and I have learned como si habla, pero malo. I don't escribo nada.


Welcome to the forum! Don't worry about picking up Spanish once you're here. Since Spanish and Portuguese (especially the Brazilian variety) are such close cousins linguistically speaking, you should be fluent in no time. I've only spent a couple of days in Villahermosa and that was some time ago. My memory of it is that it's not a pretty town (in spite of its name), but since it's where many oil companies are headquartered, the economy must be in pretty good shape, hence your job offer. If you ask more specific questions about your proposed move to Mexico, you'll more (and better) responses to your post.


----------



## surfrider

tmcgrath said:


> I am still working and volunteering (Rotary, community, etc.) and planning on retiring in the next 1.5 years. Winters to be spent in Puerto Vallarta Mexico and summers in my current home in Rochester NY. I am interested in connecting to retired in Puerto Vallarta.


Welcome to the forum. It is a great place to grab information but nothing is like visiting and finding things out with your own needs and wants in mind. 
I live in the Puerto Vallarta area - Bucerias which is about 10 miles from P.V. I love it. I have lived in the marina area in P.V and in the romantic zone downtown. In both places you do not need a car and everything is within walking distance and safe. In Bucerias it is quieter and I am out of town a ways so I do have a car and need to because of the distance to shopping. 

Have you been to P.V. before?


----------



## gradyville

*Introduction*

Hi,
I am looking forward to retiring in Mexico. I have a lot in the Cabo area and have started to work on a design. I also started my application for a Temporary Resident Visa. They don’t make this easy. I think moving to another state in the US would be like rolling off a log in comparison.
I am an engineer and will go down with my 2 small dogs. I have vacationed in the area for the last several years and really look forward to avoiding the winter. Got to work on my spanish. Being an engineer a foreign language was never my strong subject.
Anyone expats in the Cabo area that have a bridge group In would like to know about.
Grady


----------



## wonderphil

Bico said:


> ... most of the expates in this area are either ******'s (American) or Canadian, ...
> Bico


You as a Canadian are probably considered a ****** too :canada


----------



## Heather J

Hola! My name is Heather and my husband, Jeff, and I are planning our first trip to Merida in April of 2014. We are looking to move to Mexico within the next 1 1/12-2 years but are unsure where we want to land. One of our biggest concerns is the fact that I have to take 7 medications every day so we are concerned about the availability and cost of the meds. I think that all but 2 of the medications should be readily available but 2 of them have me a bit concerned. We'll see when we go to Merida. He loves the heat, me not so much. So I'm hoping for a little more cool climate.


----------



## mybraincells

Hi Everyone Newbie here. Hoping to move to Ciudad Guzman Jal. as soon as we can sell our place and get things going. We have a lot to learn, thanks for all your posts, I'm reading as much as possible!


----------



## LaurenG

Hello! My name is Lauren and have lived in Mexico for a little less than a year. This is my first experience living abroad. My husband is Mexican, and we live in the south of Mexico City. I'm originally from the U.S. specially the Cincinnati area. My husband and I are expecting our first baby in Feb. and I'm planning my first trip to visit my family since arriving in Mexico in a few weeks.

My experiences in Mexico have been extremely positive overall, although I think it makes a huge difference that I can speak the language, and my husband helps me a lot. Plus, I was lucky to get the best mother-in-law EVER. Well, all my in-laws are great, which is a huge help. I haven't spoken to any others from the U.S. since moving to Mexico. Although, I have spoken to some foreigners like myself from other parts. So, I thought it would be nice to learn from others' experiences and offer any advice that I might have to give.


----------



## Heather J

LaurenG said:


> Hello! My name is Lauren and have lived in Mexico for a little less than a year. This is my first experience living abroad. My husband is Mexican, and we live in the south of Mexico City. I'm originally from the U.S. specially the Cincinnati area. My husband and I are expecting our first baby in Feb. and I'm planning my first trip to visit my family since arriving in Mexico in a few weeks.
> 
> My experiences in Mexico have been extremely positive overall, although I think it makes a huge difference that I can speak the language, and my husband helps me a lot. Plus, I was lucky to get the best mother-in-law EVER. Well, all my in-laws are great, which is a huge help. I haven't spoken to any others from the U.S. since moving to Mexico. Although, I have spoken to some foreigners like myself from other parts. So, I thought it would be nice to learn from others' experiences and offer any advice that I might have to give.


Hi Lauren!


----------



## emilybcruz

Hello all! I'm new to the forum and have been living in Ciudad Juarez for just over 3 years now. My husband and I moved due to immigration issues in the US and I have really fallen in love with the country and culture over the last couple of years.

I blog about my experiences over at The Real Housewife of Ciudad Juarez and thought I would just poke around here to learn more about life in other parts of Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde

emilybcruz said:


> Hello all! I'm new to the forum and have been living in Ciudad Juarez for just over 3 years now. My husband and I moved due to immigration issues in the US and I have really fallen in love with the country and culture over the last couple of years.
> 
> I blog about my experiences over at The Real Housewife of Ciudad Juarez and thought I would just poke around here to learn more about life in other parts of Mexico.


Have you visited any areas of Mexico beyond Ciudad Juárez?


----------



## emilybcruz

Isla Verde said:


> Have you visited any areas of Mexico beyond Ciudad Juárez?


Barely. I have been to Puerto Penasco and Nogales quite a bit having grown up in the suburbs of Phoenix and visited some small ranches in Sonora years ago but that's about it.


----------



## Isla Verde

emilybcruz said:


> Barely. I have been to Puerto Penasco and Nogales quite a bit having grown up in the suburbs of Phoenix and visited some small ranches in Sonora years ago but that's about it.


I hope that you'll be a able to travel beyond the border areas of Mexico one day soon - I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at what you find!


----------



## emilybcruz

Isla Verde said:


> I hope that you'll be a able to travel beyond the border areas of Mexico one day soon - I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at what you find!


I have the same hopes. I doubt I'll be surprised though, many of my close friends are expats in the interior and I frequent their blogs so I know all of the wonderful things Mexico has to offer. Although I should say I am one of the few who loves life here on the border although I know it's an entirely different world. Not quite the US, not quite Mexico. If that makes any sense.

Anyway I'm here to learn more and of course be of help where I can when it comes to my area, not that there's herds of people itching to come to Juarez.  It's actually becoming more and more common though and thankfully things have calmed down in the last year or so. There are about 20 Americans here that I know of now.


----------



## Isla Verde

emilybcruz said:


> I have the same hopes. I doubt I'll be surprised though, many of my close friends are expats in the interior and I frequent their blogs so I know all of the wonderful things Mexico has to offer. Although I should say I am one of the few who loves life here on the border although I know it's an entirely different world. Not quite the US, not quite Mexico. If that makes any sense.
> 
> Anyway I'm here to learn more and of course be of help where I can when it comes to my area, not that there's herds of people itching to come to Juarez.  It's actually becoming more and more common though and thankfully things have calmed down in the last year or so. There are about 20 Americans here that I know of now.


Reading a blog about a place you've never to isn't the same as being there, but, of course, you realize that, I'm sure. If you ever make it to Mexico City, be sure to let me know and I'll be happy to give you a tour.


----------



## STJ

*Celaya*



Schmo said:


> My partner and I are retired Texans with a home in Celaya, GTO. Over the years we have travelled Mexico extensively and chose Guanajato as our favorite state. The coastal areas are beautiful but the unpredictable weather and humidity kept us from living there. Celaya is centrally located with moderate weather and is a bit more affordable than the better known places. Don't run into many expats here and when we do they are generally not from here. We love it here.


Hi Schmo - Are you still in Celaya? I may be moving down there with my young family from the US and am having a hard time finding US citizens living there who can offer a perspective..


----------



## emilybcruz

Isla Verde said:


> Reading a blog about a place you've never to isn't the same as being there, but, of course, you realize that, I'm sure. If you ever make it to Mexico City, be sure to let me know and I'll be happy to give you a tour.


Yes. Of course I do realize that reading something is not the same as personally experiencing it. Only meant that I am aware that Mexico has fabulous things to offer.


----------



## Corri

TundraGreen said:


> Where to start. I live in Guadalajara, Mexico. My path to Mexico was accidental. By profession I am a research geophysicist. I have spent most of my life studying earthquakes and volcanoes and associated phenomenon. Four years ago, I found myself unemployed for the first time in about 40 years. There is a story behind that, but that is another topic.
> 
> In any event, I decided it would be a good time to spend two years in the Peace Corps, something I had wanted to do early in life but marriage and children had interfered. I told the Peace Corps I wanted to go somewhere warm and Spanish speaking. The only Spanish speaking country program that accepted people without a prior knowledge of Spanish was Mexico, so they sent me here. I spent two years working with the Comisión Nacional Forestal (CONAFOR), the Mexican forest agency, doing computer development, remote sensing, and related research. CONAFOR's headquarters is in Guadalajara.
> 
> Midway through my tour with the Peace Corps, I decided I really like living in Mexico. When my Peace Corps tour ended, I continued working for CONAFOR for awhile as a contract employee, but then found that work was interfering with life so I quit. I stayed in Guadalajara. I live near the center of the city and enjoy everything about the life style here, the mercados, the ability to walk everywhere, the buses for when you want to go a little further, the people and the weather.
> 
> I have two grown children and one grandchild. My son and his wife and my grandson live in Colorado. My daughter went to Germany for her junior year abroad about 20 years ago and never returned. So, in staying in Mexico, I am following in her footsteps as an expat.
> 
> Finally, a note about my nickname. "TundraGreen" is the color of the motorcycle that I sold when I joined the Peace Corps. They wouldn't let me bring it to Mexico and I didn't want to store it. Maybe the name appealed to me because I was born in Alaska which has a lot of tundra and I am fairly conscious of "green" issues in the world today, but mostly I just like the sound of it.
> 
> I look forward to hearing about some of the other subscribers,
> Will Prescott


Hi! Yes, a new, newby and unsure how to navigate but am trying. I´m retired and searching Mexico for living near the ocean. My big Q is where to find a financial advisor, speaks English, and understands the topsy turvey investment marketplace today. A new student for the right teacher that really knows the Mexican economy for senior citizen investing. Thanks for being here for us newbys.


----------



## Corri

*Advice?*

Hi! Yes, a new, newby and unsure how to navigate but am trying. I´m retired and searching Mexico for living near the ocean. My big Q is where to find a financial advisor, speaks English, and understands the topsy turvey investment marketplace today. A new student for the right teacher that really knows the Mexican economy for senior citizen investing. Thanks for being here for us newbys.


----------



## MichelleRN

HI 
I moved to Tijuana several months ago. I've learned a lot and I have a lot more to learn about living in a foreign country. I like:
-working out
-photoshop
-adobe premiere pro
-San Diego
-the Internet
-motorcycles
What I don't like all that much are things like:
-drunk drivers
-drivers who text and drive
-Google (the phrase 'Google it' should be banned)
-people who make grand assumptions
-people who cut in front of you while standing in the pedestrian line at the San Ysidro border crossing
-racism


----------



## GARYJ65

MichelleRN said:


> HI
> I moved to Tijuana several months ago. I've learned a lot and I have a lot more to learn about living in a foreign country. I like:
> -working out
> -photoshop
> -adobe premiere pro
> -San Diego
> -the Internet
> -motorcycles
> What I don't like all that much are things like:
> -drunk drivers
> -drivers who text and drive
> -Google (the phrase 'Google it' should be banned)
> -people who make grand assumptions
> -people who cut in front of you while standing in the pedestrian line at the San Ysidro border crossing
> -racism


Welcome to Mexico, hope you learn a lot more things while you stay here,
on your second list, all that happens in both sides of the border.


----------



## GARYJ65

Corri said:


> Hi! Yes, a new, newby and unsure how to navigate but am trying. I´m retired and searching Mexico for living near the ocean. My big Q is where to find a financial advisor, speaks English, and understands the topsy turvey investment marketplace today. A new student for the right teacher that really knows the Mexican economy for senior citizen investing. Thanks for being here for us newbys.


When you can, send me a PM.
Regards!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Puneat556,
What country are you in? This is the Mexico forum. Your references make no sense to us.


----------



## sparks

Corri said:


> Hi! Yes, a new, newby and unsure how to navigate but am trying. I´m retired and searching Mexico for living near the ocean. My big Q is where to find a financial advisor, speaks English, and understands the topsy turvey investment marketplace today. A new student for the right teacher that really knows the Mexican economy for senior citizen investing. Thanks for being here for us newbys.


Keep your money in the US or where ever you are from. if you are already an investor you know that market. Keep it simple


----------



## NanaDene

Hi Everyone,
My name is Nana Dene and I am planning to move to Mexico in a few months. I've never visited, although my family members have. I've consumed as much information as possible via websites, books, posts, & blogs, and will come on an exploratory visit in 2 weeks. I will be staying in Ajijic for about a week, looking for a great place to rent. I am open to any suggestions, helpful hints, yummy dialogue, or just "hey". I am a 55 yo African American, divorced female mixed media artist, retired from 2 professions (medicine and manufacturing). I'm moving because I must have a caviar life on a tuna fish budget.


----------



## Detailman

NanaDene said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My name is Nana Dene and I am planning to move to Mexico in a few months. I've never visited, although my family members have. I've consumed as much information as possible via websites, books, posts, & blogs, and will come on an exploratory visit in 2 weeks. I will be staying in Ajijic for about a week, looking for a great place to rent. I am open to any suggestions, helpful hints, yummy dialogue, or just "hey". I am a 55 yo African American, divorced female mixed media artist, retired from 2 professions (medicine and manufacturing). I'm moving because I must have a caviar life on a tuna fish budget.


Welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy your stay in Ajijic.

Many people move because of the cost of living but there are other factors that should be taken into consideration as well. Different for each person. Economics alone do not necessarily make Mexico the perfect life.

One wife said to her husband, when he asked her about a permanent move: "I would rather be poor in the USA than rich in Mexico!"


----------



## Isla Verde

puneet556 said:


> Hello all
> i am new here , just want to know CO appointed in our case visa 190 at 22nd of oct and our agent had sent form of change in circumstances to DAIC , how much time they will take more to process our application and want to know i have to pay more fee for new baby as our fees allready sent two months back.


If you're planning a move to Australia, you should post this message on the Australia Forum: Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad. Good luck!


----------



## sunnyvmx

In the apartment complex where I live in the Lake Chapala area, we have another nice lady originally from Haiti. She's 59, well educated and worked in the corporate world of medicine.
We both like tunafish also. I would be pleased to introduce you to Lakeside and after you have made five posts I can send you a private message with my contact information. Welcome to the forum. Sunny


----------



## Longford

Corri said:


> Hi! Yes, a new, newby and unsure how to navigate but am trying. I´m retired and searching Mexico for living near the ocean. My big Q is where to find a financial advisor, speaks English, and understands the topsy turvey investment marketplace today. A new student for the right teacher that really knows the Mexican economy for senior citizen investing. Thanks for being here for us newbys.


If I were asking myself the same questions, I'd probably, almost certainly, concentrating on investing through a fund or advisor based in the USA - not Mexico. There certainly are investment opportunities in Mexico and financial professionals who advise, but for an expat to play in that game it will, IMO, need to be someone very sophisticated in the Mexican culture, business, finances and current events of the nation. Mexico City, Monterrey and Guadalajara are probably the only cities I'd search in for a financial professional. I would stick to the international banks with Mexican operations and with the large international public accounting firms such as Deloitte. Best of luck.


----------



## ojosazules11

My first exposure to Mexico was when I was 16 yrs old from small town Nebraska, when I accompanied my cousin and his Mexican wife to visit her family in Mexico City. No looking back. I imagine others have had the experience of discovering that where you grow up is not the best fit for you (no matter how idyllic the childhood). Suddenly I discovered a country – and later an entire continent (actually spanning 2 continents and an isthmus) – which was where I felt more at home and more free to be myself. I’m not implying all of Latin America is homogeneous – far from it. The diversity is one of the great joys I’ve had in exploring Latin America. However, there is a unifying connection throughout Latin America (check out the YouTube video of “Latinoamérica” by Calle 13, a Puerto Rican music group – as a newbie I can’t post a link yet). Since that first trip to Mexico I have felt more at home – _mas hallada y realizada _- in Latin America and with Latin Americans than anywhere else. My first in-depth experiences – and when I learned Spanish - were with Central Americans, especially Guatemalans, starting over 30 yrs ago, in my early 20’s. Living in Toronto with a social circle which is 95% Latino, representing many countries, my Spanish has taken on elements from various regions, but remains predominantly Guatemalan, along with Mexican since I am married to a Mexican and have spent a lot of time there as well. I am a _tia, hermana, madrina, nuera _and my husband’s family has become as much my family as my family of origin (whom I also love dearly). We currently live in Toronto, for a variety of practical reasons, but have bought a place in Tepoztlán, Morelos, where my husband’s family lives. I look forward to spending more and more time in Mexico, although retirement is still a ways off. On this forum I enjoy reading about people’s experiences in different parts of Mexico, as well as diverse perspectives from people who live in different socioeconomic contexts within Mexico.


----------



## lancekoz

Very kind of the moderator to ask, and thanks for supplying the tip about private messages. I have lived in GDL for 7 years, I moved here as a result of marrying my lovely Mexican wife, whose family is here and has a client base in her practice as a psychotherapist. I spent most time in the US in WI and NC. I work as a graphic designer, text editor and Photoshop instructor. As a lot of my US contacts have petered out, I would be happy to be contacted about any free-lance work opportunities y'all might know about. I can do web graphics and organize books for e-reader format too. 

Lots of unique spots to travel to and lots of pictures to be taken.... a colorful country!


----------



## sunnyinvallarta

*Newbie...looking for friends!*

Hello, I am new here as of today. I am not yet an expat. My heart is in Puerto Vallarta but my body is in Oregon. I had been visiting for 5 years but this is the first year that I have not gone. The group that I initially started going with is in PV right now. I am unfortunately not. This is difficult for me. :frown:

I dream every day of living in Mexico. I visualize being there, the smells, the sounds, the food. I love so much about it. I am not the typical person that visits and sits on the beach with a drink in my hand. I love to visit outlying areas, meet people, learn about the country, dress up for Halloween, enjoy the many holiday events. 

I have pros and cons about living there. My biggest con is the heat and humidity. Not certain if it is easy to get used to. Not an issue in Oregon, but I am tired of the States in general. Other con is the bugs. I get eaten alive by the bugs, the bites get swollen and inflamed and I get ill for a few days. The issues with dengue fever are real. 

Other than those issues, I am all in! 

I would love to chat with others who have moved to PV or SMA. I have yet to visit other parts of Mexico but would love some friends in places before I visit there! 

Female - young 51... 

I have looked into the full immersion programs in SMA also. Feedback on that would be nice too. 

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO

The heat, humidity and most of the bugs can be eliminated by living in the central highlands instead of the coast.


----------



## jochem

Hello All!
My name is Jochem Schipper, 30yrs old and currently expatriated to chihuahua (city). I m looking for company, to go out, ride the mountainbike and share some experience in Mexico!

Just Send me a message and Lets be in touch!
Jochem


----------



## kbjorgenson

My name is Beth, and I discovered the Expat Forum about a week ago. I am still learning my way around the site and look forward to the day when I don't feel uncomfortable posting something. 
I am 58 years & counting, and hope to retire from my job as a planner for the City of Lakewood, WA, within a couple of years . My husband and I are considering moving to the Lake Chapala area but will visit for a week or month for a few years until we can be sure this is what we want to do. 
My husband Kelly is already retired and does most of the work around the home (such a good man). He does not type or use the computer much so you will not see any postings from him on this site.
I have had one year of Spanish in college but am rusty from lack of use. I am working with the Rosetta Stone program now, but I am not very impressed with it. I will just have to set aside time each week to go through my Spanish 1 manual which I still have. When we do move down, I hope to take "Spanish as a 2nd Language" course if I can find one.
We are very excited about visiting Lake Chapala. Hopefully April will be a good month to visit.


----------



## lancekoz

Sunny: Yes, I concur, if you are heat-adverse as I am, the central highlands is a better bet. GDL is about a mile high, and gets above 90 only a brief part of the year. From what I can tell, SMA is even cooler. Both are quite expensive. I don't know what your financial/work situation is, but there are a few medium-sized towns in Jalisco that are probably quiet and native enough but still not far from GDL if you have need to come to the big city for something. GDL is about 3 and a half hours driving from PV, I think.


----------



## lancekoz

kbjorgenson said:


> My name is Beth, and I discovered the Expat Forum about a week ago. I am still learning my way around the site and look forward to the day when I don't feel uncomfortable posting something.
> I am 58 years & counting, and hope to retire from my job as a planner for the City of Lakewood, WA, within a couple of years . My husband and I are considering moving to the Lake Chapala area but will visit for a week or month for a few years until we can be sure this is what we want to do.
> My husband Kelly is already retired and does most of the work around the home (such a good man). He does not type or use the computer much so you will not see any postings from him on this site.
> I have had one year of Spanish in college but am rusty from lack of use. I am working with the Rosetta Stone program now, but I am not very impressed with it. I will just have to set aside time each week to go through my Spanish 1 manual which I still have. When we do move down, I hope to take "Spanish as a 2nd Language" course if I can find one.
> We are very excited about visiting Lake Chapala. Hopefully April will be a good month to visit.


I live in nearby Guadalajara and visit Chapala from time to time. I will be very interested in hearing your observations, esp. if this is your first time in Mexico. It can be kind of shocking. I was also not impressed with Rosetta Stone, but everything helps.... I find that I can say a fair number of basic things, but I have a difficult time understanding anything said to me, people speak very quickly and full of idiomatic expressions. Practice Spanish for: "Again, slower please", and then you will probably get some sign language thrown in, which is a big help.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to all and, if you want to look at a free but excellent Spanish program, look at Duolingo.com and I guarantee you will be impressed.
We moved to Lake Chapala in 2001 and have been here ever since. Does that tell you anything? 
If I can answer specific questions, feel free to post them. However, broad questions such as, *What is it like?,* cannot be answered; just too vague. 
Come to explore & we might even meet.


----------



## kbjorgenson

I'll check out that Duolingo.com site. Sounds promising. I have been to Mexico a few times now. My husband and I are have stayed in Rosarito Beach for our honeymoon, and spent a week in Cabo several years ago. We are going there again in January. My first visit to Mexico was in my 20's--Tijuana. That was an eye opener.


----------



## Longford

lancekoz said:


> Both are quite expensive.


What we think is expensive, or not ... is subjective and relative to our own personal situations. But I've never thought of either GDL or SMA as being "quiet expensive." They can be, but generally ... I think you can live in either rather well for not too much money.


----------



## soulpatch

*Hola y saludos*

People may/will recognize me from other boards but my family and I currently live in San Pancho, Nayarit.

We have done so for a year and we have enjoyed the small town friendliness and neighborliness... just don't mention cuetes and all is good!

We are wanting to explore Mexico now.... kids are enrolled in school and we have been here, except for a few trips to claim belongings, an entire year now! 

Feels like yesterday we arrived in many ways and others not.

Summer is an interesting time here... beautiful and HOT and the town has a much different feel than it is getting right about now. 

Anyway, the nutshell biography is that I am still young(51) my wife is younger and my kids are in primaria... we have a lot of living to do and we really want to get to know our new country.

25 years bouncing in baja is significantly different than learning the mainland.

Peace!


----------



## lenstewart

Hola. Visited Mulege a year ago on a whim (probably googled "where in Mexico does Alaska Airlines fly, as I had built up a bunch of free miles). Now I've been back 3 times, and am buying a house in preparation for moving there in the next 6 months. My profession is administration of health and human services nonprofits. Currently in Phoenix at Southwest Center for HIV/AIDS. Prior, at Anchorage Neighborhood Health Center. Something in Mulege is pulling hard at me -- probably the simplicity, small size, commnity values, and somewhat self contained culture due to remoteness. And, all this coincides with being in my mid-60's, and ready to end the 9-5 professional career part of my life, and find new challenges and ways to live in close community with others.


----------



## Longford

lenstewart said:


> Something in Mulege is pulling hard at me ...


Welcome to the Mexico forum, Len. You're at an age and level of maturity that you've probably learned to trust your 'gut feeling.' Nothing ventured, nothing gained. Best of luck with your life going forward.


----------



## ElPaso2012

lenstewart said:


> Hola. Visited Mulege a year ago on a whim (probably googled "where in Mexico does Alaska Airlines fly, as I had built up a bunch of free miles). Now I've been back 3 times, and am buying a house in preparation for moving there in the next 6 months. My profession is administration of health and human services nonprofits. Currently in Phoenix at Southwest Center for HIV/AIDS. Prior, at Anchorage Neighborhood Health Center. Something in Mulege is pulling hard at me -- probably the simplicity, small size, commnity values, and somewhat self contained culture due to remoteness. And, all this coincides with being in my mid-60's, and ready to end the 9-5 professional career part of my life, and find new challenges and ways to live in close community with others.


It sounds like you will find it there. After 30 years of stress in IT as a software developer my way was to buy a mountain canyon and put up a no trespassing sign for quite a while. The setting you describe sounds equally peaceful as well. New challenges, indeed. 

_Second star to the right, and straight on 'till morning._

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tochtitlan23

What I find expensive in SMA, from someone living on SS and VA disability, around 23,000 yr. - is medicine, which I got for 8 dollars a prescription from the VA, as well as not having the medicine that I was prescribed by the VA. Also, eating out can get a little expensive. The positive is the rent I pay, $350.00 for a small one bedroom, including all utilities, cable and internet. I would advise anyone who is planning to move here is not to contact any agency, rather look on Craig's LIst, which is what I did and paid a small deposit through PayPal.


----------



## mzdaisy

*Hola*

I am originally from Michigan and used to run business here. My family lives here and I have been living in Monterrey for 6 years but had to come back to the states due to work. 

I am totally out of my of sink with the US now that I have lived in Mexico so long. I miss it and I am reaching out to others who are still there. My mother is from Mexico and lives in Michigan. She has no want to go to Mexico anymore due to her age and her parents being gone.

I would sure like some barbacoa or some cheese enchiladas. May some Chicharrones or a paleta de nuez!

I studied business the 6 years I was there. I also taught basic English to Office personnel in Apodaca NL.

I really feel like Mexico is more my home than home. I am sorry to be away from you, my beautiful Mexico!


----------



## Longford

tochtitlan23 said:


> What I find expensive in SMA, from someone living on SS and VA disability, around 23,000 yr. - is medicine, which I got for 8 dollars a prescription from the VA, as well as not having the medicine that I was prescribed by the VA. Also, eating out can get a little expensive. The positive is the rent I pay, $350.00 for a small one bedroom, including all utilities, cable and internet. I would advise anyone who is planning to move here is not to contact any agency, rather look on Craig's LIst, which is what I did and paid a small deposit through PayPal.


What about the Foreign Medical Program benefits offered by the VA? Is there some assistance you might qualify for, which will help defray the costs of the most expensive of the medications you are purchasing in SMA?


----------



## lancekoz

mzdaisy said:


> I am originally from Michigan and used to run business here. My family lives here and I have been living in Monterrey for 6 years but had to come back to the states due to work.
> 
> I am totally out of my of sink with the US now that I have lived in Mexico so long. I miss it and I am reaching out to others who are still there. My mother is from Mexico and lives in Michigan. She has no want to go to Mexico anymore due to her age and her parents being gone.
> 
> I would sure like some barbacoa or some cheese enchiladas. May some Chicharrones or a paleta de nuez!
> 
> I studied business the 6 years I was there. I also taught basic English to Office personnel in Apodaca NL.
> 
> I really feel like Mexico is more my home than home. I am sorry to be away from you, my beautiful Mexico!


Gee, I am not sure about your exact location in MI, but in many places of the US, there is a fairly large Mexican expat community and food to go with it. 

Funny, I guess it's what you are used to. I live in Mexico out of need, not by choice, and I miss my dear homeland of Wisconsin all the time. I hope you get out now and then and enjoy the countryside and parks, the lakes and rivers, the easy, cheap shopping and the great varieties of food available in the US. That's what I do when I go back to vacation. I admit that the weather can be dreary at times, and I know the US can seem paved and full of traffic (then again, that's my impression of Monterrey!), but I guess you grew up there? So you probably are aware of all that. Best of luck with getting to feel better about where you are. 

-Lance


----------



## tochtitlan23

I looked into that and they do help with service connected medical issues, my service connected condition is about when my foot was broken, Lis Franc fracture, arch was crushed, and in Mexico they don't have the medication that I take for it anyway.


----------



## tochtitlan23

It was around August when I first joined expatforum - but forgot my id and password - anyway I moved to San Miguel de Allende in August from San Marcos, Texas. The day I left it was 105 degrees not counting the asphalt and humidity. Had the bus trip all planned-out, there is an international station in San Marcos, but when I was waiting for the bus, which is an overnight trip, I was looking for the wrong bus and missed the bus, so I took the bus to Matamoros instead and took two days later I arrived in SMA.

I am a retired RN and I spend my time taking online classes in the graduate program at Academy Arts University San Francisco. Have an undergraduate degree, in Nursing and a studio arts degree in Printmaking.

Over the years I have made many trips to Mexico, usually to Oaxaca, Puerto Escondido - a friend of mine is a surfer and actually moved there and bought property. Now he is married with a family and owns property.

I like the idea of being close to the border, its only an overnight bus trip, at least until I get to know my way around and feel more confident.


----------



## Longford

tochtitlan23 said:


> It was around August when I first joined expatforum - but forgot my id and password - anyway I moved to San Miguel de Allende in August from San Marcos, Texas. The day I left it was 105 degrees not counting the asphalt and humidity. Had the bus trip all planned-out, there is an international station in San Marcos, but when I was waiting for the bus, which is an overnight trip, I was looking for the wrong bus and missed the bus, so I took the bus to Matamoros instead and took two days later I arrived in SMA.
> 
> I am a retired RN and I spend my time taking online classes in the graduate program at Academy Arts University San Francisco. Have an undergraduate degree, in Nursing and a studio arts degree in Printmaking.
> 
> Over the years I have made many trips to Mexico, usually to Oaxaca, Puerto Escondido - a friend of mine is a surfer and actually moved there and bought property. Now he is married with a family and owns property.
> 
> I like the idea of being close to the border, its only an overnight bus trip, at least until I get to know my way around and feel more confident.


Thanks for reminding us of your background. Questions are sometimes raised about life in SMA, moving to SMA, etc., etc., and it will certainly be an improvement to have someone else, someone additional ... providing insight regarding what it's like to live there. I've been visiting SMA since 1993 when I first studied at the Academia, and then also met Warren Hardy and his wife. My affection for SMA has never diminished.


----------



## cheftim

Hi there. I'm Tim and I live in Kelowna BC with my wife and 2 kids. I own a catering company and will be retiring in the next few years. I am starting to look for retirement properties and am thinking i would like somewhere i can open a b and b or a little restaurant. I get bored easily and before someone tells me what a bad idea opening a restaurant is, I have been in and succesful in this business for 25 years so no worries. So far I am thinking Mulege but there is much of Mexico to explore and lots of time. That being said , I know little of the laws pertaining to foreigners opening businesses as well as health code laws. Recently in Cabo, came across a guy who had a restaurant in his house. Awesome food. Anyways, I look forward to learning more and solidifying my great escape plans.


----------



## Longford

cheftim said:


> Hi there. I'm Tim and I live in Kelowna BC with my wife and 2 kids. I own a catering company and will be retiring in the next few years. I am starting to look for retirement properties and am thinking i would like somewhere i can open a b and b or a little restaurant. I get bored easily and before someone tells me what a bad idea opening a restaurant is, I have been in and succesful in this business for 25 years so no worries. So far I am thinking Mulege but there is much of Mexico to explore and lots of time. That being said , I know little of the laws pertaining to foreigners opening businesses as well as health code laws. Recently in Cabo, came across a guy who had a restaurant in his house. Awesome food. Anyways, I look forward to learning more and solidifying my great escape plans.


Welcome, Chef! I look forward to sharing your journey here on expatforum.com.


----------



## mzdaisy

Hey Lance!

I am sorry about the mix up on my profile Lance. I need to correct it but I can't until I write 5 post to become an active member. I am from Michigan and as far as being raised, well, my father was from Texas and my Mother was born in Zuazua just outside of Monterrey. So I spent all my summers traveling to Mexico, making pit stops in Texas to visit my fathers family, and I guess it created in me a sort of gypsy spirit.

I love Michigan Lance! It is really beautiful! All the time I was in Mexico I would miss the trees, the colors of nature, the rivers and the lakes. I was fortunate to come home on a regular basis (every 3 months or so) and I would not miss either for long. I never really found what I could do in Monterrey. I lived in San Nicolas and there are hardly any Americans there. As far as jobs available I was too old. They can discriminate due to age and I guess I am over the job hill there lolol. So I have been home since June, and did I have a wonderful Summer on the lakes and rivers! I went every chance I could.

Still, there is something that captivates me in Mexico. I know you see the city and it can be dirty and yes it is paved madness, but when you get away to the small towns, you get to really enjoy the country and its beauty. I love waking up and seeing mountains all around me like sort of protectors. I do not like the heat but if you have air conditioning you are golden. As far as food goes I love to cook and I can cook traditional Mexican food but I would improvise to create the foods I love. My list is Italian, Texas barbeque, as I love to grill, (the mesquite down there really accents the food) a little Chinese, American/Mexican food too, which is different than Mexican food down there, and traditional American food. 

You mentioned you had to be down there? Want to trade places and we will both be happy! lololol

Thanks for your response, I am just glad to talk to someone there. It makes me feel so much better, especially someone American!

Peace!

Maria


----------



## mzdaisy

Hola Will,

How is the gypsy, volcano, earthquake, freelancer today? I was sad to see I am not the only one who found myself without work in mid life and ended up in Mexico. Money has me back in the states looking for work. I tried to find work in Monterrey but was too old at 50 for anyone to hire me. I looked at various job sites and thought about opening my own business as that is my specialty, but to no avail. Once you get into a retried kind of life you just don't want to go back to madness of trading time for money. For 7 years I have been living out of a suitcase and I still won't unpack fully yet. I am hoping for a miracle that would bring me back to Mexico. I left the high powered world to live in Mexico and my family are not as understanding as yours. I have been a single parent of 4 children and they are still crying because I up and left home. The thing that keeps me coming back and forth from the states to Mexico is my mother. She lives in Michigan but was originally from Zuazua outside of Monterrey. I have a sense of responsibility to her and I am here to cook for the holidays. I have a daughter who lives in the St. Louis area who is the only one of my 4 children who encourage me to live as I want. I have passed all the test for a job in St. Louis and they have me in the hiring pool. In my mind I am trying to wrap myself around going back into the work force and in my heart, I am praying God opens doors for me to go back to Mexico. I do not mind traveling to appease everyone in my family which is large, 5 brothers and sisters, my mother and my 4 children. In these 7 years I have worked doing the things I can to make money and go back to Mexico. These things include translations, Singing, driving, hard labor, light labor and anything I can do to keep me free to do as I please. 

I had a boyfriend in Mexico but due to tragic circumstances beyond my control, we have been separated without hopes of reuniting. So, in my distress, I am trying to fit into a world I don't belong in anymore and I a can't talk to anyone I know because they all want me to stay in Michigan. I am going down to St. Louis after Thanksgiving for Christmas to spend it with my daughter. If all else fails, I can go back for at least a visit at Tax time.

Well that is me in a nutshell! I am so glad to at least talk to people in Mexico. Have a wonderful day will!


----------



## Jreboll

*New here*

Recently retired, presently living in s. Texas. I usually travel into mexico a couple times a year, now I would like to do it more often especially if I can find someone to ride with. My interests are mostly in the Michoacan area or around Lake Chapala. Thanks for letting me join


----------



## Isla Verde

Jreboll said:


> Recently retired, presently living in s. Texas. I usually travel into mexico a couple times a year, now I would like to do it more often especially if I can find someone to ride with. My interests are mostly in the Michoacan area or around Lake Chapala. Thanks for letting me join


Welcome to the forum! No need to thank us for letting you join - it's open to everyone interested in living in Mexico, or, in your case, making frequent visits.


----------



## lancekoz

Ha, Maria...
That would be great, to go back and forth! Best of both. Although I miss the US, if I had the chance to go back, I am not really sure where I could stand. I have gotten quite used to the weather here in GDL. Also, you mention perhaps the best thing about Mexico.... the small towns are so lively. In spite of the relative poverty, many are full of music and crafts. There are some really dedicated artisans living out there! 
Thanks for answering my concerns... it sounds like you enjoy all sorts of food, and I think the US provides a better range. Especially if you can afford it. 

-Lance


----------



## tochtitlan23

Thats how I came to commit to living in Mexico. I have never been to where it seems that you like to visit, but there are so many areas in Mexico that are different and probably just a beautiful than your favorite destination, my suggestions is visit as many areas as you can - spread-out.


----------



## tochtitlan23

Yes, San Miguel de Allende is a special place, the more i walk around and get lost the more secret, mysterious areas i find. Some of the most beautiful paintings are on the walls of the private residences.


----------



## Isla Verde

A word of advice to new forum members - when you want to comment on a particular post, it's a good idea to click on the green "Reply With Quote" icon which you can find at the bottom of each post. Otherwise, it's often not clear which post and poster you are responding to.


----------



## tochtitlan23

Yes, feel free to direct any questions my way about SMA - i have met a few people who have lived here for years - local people, my landlord for one and the person who owns the little motorcycle dealership where i bought my moto, he speaks perfect English and is a guide for those taking long motorcycle excursions. Next month he is guiding a group from Columbia all the way to Patagonia.... my life dream, felt like strangling him when he told me (not really) - what a life.... And Gary J who lives in San Juan del Rio-


----------



## tochtitlan23

Isla Verde said:


> A word of advice to new forum members - when you want to comment on a particular post, it's a good idea to click on the green "Reply With Quote" icon which you can find at the bottom of each post. Otherwise, it's often not clear which post and poster you are responding to.


Okay -


----------



## PlayaWeatherman

*I new to forum - hello*

Hi, I've been reading this forum. Very informative! I'm in Playa del Carmen.


----------



## PlayaWeatherman

I guess I need 4 posts before I can post a URL?


----------



## PlayaWeatherman

Hopefully this is my 4th post so I can post URL.


----------



## PlayaWeatherman

Maybe I need 5 posts to include a URL? Did not work after my 4th post.


----------



## Isla Verde

Forum rules do not allow you to post a URL unless it is solicited by another poster.


----------



## PlayaWeatherman

Isla Verde said:


> Forum rules do not allow you to post a URL unless it is solicited by another poster.


I was going to post a URL for a petition on the BoA thread. Is that not allowed?


----------



## Isla Verde

PlayaWeatherman said:


> I was going to post a URL for a petition on the BoA thread. Is that not allowed?


That sounds like a petition that I might like to sign. To whom is it directed and what does it say?


----------



## PlayaWeatherman

Isla Verde said:


> That sounds like a petition that I might like to sign. To whom is it directed and what does it say?


from change (dot) org:

"Bank of America: Eliminate the 3% international transaction fee imposed on 11/7/2013 on ATM transactions within the Global Alliance banks.

Many customers living or frequently traveling abroad specifically opened a Bank of America account because of the Global Alliance. When accessing an ATM within the network, ATM fees are waved and until this change no additional fees were incurred. ATM withdrawals already process the currency-conversion at current market rates, thus imposing an additional fee for converting the funds is double charging the customer. Furthermore, it is circumventing the Global Alliance which was established to facilitate ease of transations within the network. Adding an "international transaction fee" neutralizes the benefits of using a member bank and has made a significant impact on customer's available funds and will result in significant client loss for the bank."


----------



## Isla Verde

PlayaWeatherman said:


> from change (dot) org:
> 
> "Bank of America: Eliminate the 3% international transaction fee imposed on 11/7/2013 on ATM transactions within the Global Alliance banks.
> 
> Many customers living or frequently traveling abroad specifically opened a Bank of America account because of the Global Alliance. When accessing an ATM within the network, ATM fees are waved and until this change no additional fees were incurred. ATM withdrawals already process the currency-conversion at current market rates, thus imposing an additional fee for converting the funds is double charging the customer. Furthermore, it is circumventing the Global Alliance which was established to facilitate ease of transations within the network. Adding an "international transaction fee" neutralizes the benefits of using a member bank and has made a significant impact on customer's available funds and will result in significant client loss for the bank."


Sounds good to me. Please post the link and thanks!


----------



## PlayaWeatherman

Thanks Isla Verde! 
Posted it on the BoA thread.


----------



## ChicagoLatinos

Hello all just wanted to introduce myself


----------



## Isla Verde

ChicagoLatinos said:


> Hello all just wanted to introduce myself


I'll move your post to the appropriate thread, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## JaunMadera

Hello everyone,

I'm from Los Angeles, currently living in Vancouver Wa. I've been traveling to Mexico all my life really, many many driving trips into Baja areas. That was in my younger years, and now I pretty much make it to Puerto Vallarta every year or so. We have traveled lightly outside of PV, going up the coast to San Blas, stuff like that. My wife and I visited Guadelahara a few years ago as well. This next May we will visit Mazatlan for the first time. 

We love Mexico, and are very serious about retiring there. I still have a good 15 years before that will happen, so still a lot of time to figure out what we want to do and where we want to go. 

Growing up in L.A., and traveling down there as much as I have, you would think I could speak Spanish. Before this summer I knew a lot of words, but not very usefull for conversation. I have all five levels of Rosetta Stone and I'm about 2/5's through level two. 

Looking forward to continuing to learn more about becoming an expat, and perhaps making some contacts down there. 

Edit: not sure how that setting says I in Belarius, but I can't go in to edit it, so... Shrug

-JM


----------



## ElPaso2012

JaunMadera said:


> Edit: not sure how that setting says I in Belarius, but I can't go in to edit it, so... Shrug
> 
> -JM


Juan, you can use the "USER CP" (user control panel) link in the dark green bar under the page header, then select "Edit Your Details" towards the top of the left column under *Your Profile* and change it there. Welcome aboard.


----------



## JaunMadera

ElPaso2012 said:


> Juan, you can use the "USER CP" (user control panel) link in the dark green bar under the page header, then select "Edit Your Details" towards the top of the left column under *Your Profile* and change it there. Welcome aboard.



Hey, thanks

I think I need to get a few posts under my belt before I can do anything about it.


----------



## lynn93101

Hi! My name is Lynn and I live in Santa Barbara, Calif. How much info is TMI? Retired stationary equipment mechanic (the only "chick" in a crew of 20), female, in my 60's (OMG!). Is it true that a person can live in Mexico for less than living in, say, Santa Barbara? I'm hoping so. Somewhere warm, near water?


----------



## TundraGreen

lynn93101 said:


> Hi! My name is Lynn and I live in Santa Barbara, Calif. How much info is TMI? Retired stationary equipment mechanic (the only "chick" in a crew of 20), female, in my 60's (OMG!). Is it true that a person can live in Mexico for less than living in, say, Santa Barbara? I'm hoping so. Somewhere warm, near water?


:welcome:
It is true. No matter what your life style, your living expenses in Mexico will be a fraction of those in Santa Barbara. The only problem with "warm, near water" will be that it can be very warm and very humid near water in the summer. If you like warm and humid, you have lots of options near water. If humid is not your cup of tea, then you can go higher but you lose the water.


----------



## sparks

There is Lake Chapala for water .... but activities ON the water rather than IN it are advised


----------



## Longford

lynn93101 said:


> Hi! My name is Lynn and I live in Santa Barbara, Calif. How much info is TMI? Retired stationary equipment mechanic (the only "chick" in a crew of 20), female, in my 60's (OMG!). Is it true that a person can live in Mexico for less than living in, say, Santa Barbara? I'm hoping so. Somewhere warm, near water?


Welcome.

Given the thousands of miles of coastline, yes ... you can live in Mexico and near the water almost certainly for less than what it costs to do the same in Santa Barbara, CA.

Firstly, you should familiarize yourself with the immigration requirements to make certain the government would consider giving you a visa to reside in the country. There's a certain monthly income standard you must meet, and a few other requirements.

Secondly, what lifestyle do you want to maintain in Mexico? How fluent are you in Speaking, reading and writing Spanish? What are your needs ... and your wants? Are there health issues to be considered, now or reasonably anticipated for the future?

Thirdly, what climate will satisfy you? Desert, tropics, mountain highlands, seaside?

Fourthly, what's your prior familiarity with Mexico? Do you know much about the history, culture and current events?

I'm not suggesting you share the answers to these questions with us, unless you want to. But they're questions I think you need to answer yourself as part of the 'due diligence' process required of any major life-change such as this.

Best wishes with the planning.

My suggestion is that you start a discussion in the main forum here presenting questions or observations you may have.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I suggest a trip to explore; preferably in the July-September period, so that you can experience the climate on the Pacific coast, around Puerto Vallarta, and then in the area around Guadalajara, Chapala, etc.


----------



## lagoloo

RVGRINGO said:


> I suggest a trip to explore; preferably in the July-September period, so that you can experience the climate on the Pacific coast, around Puerto Vallarta, and then in the area around Guadalajara, Chapala, etc.


Well put. The one thing you can't change about whatever location you choose is the climate. Since it's the way it is 24/7/365, I'd suggest you do a lot of visiting before settling down. The climate along the California coast is a far cry from what you encounter further south. Those beaches are really nice......in January.


----------



## kbjorgenson

My husband and I have booked a week at the La Paloma B&B in March. I hope we can meet some of you experienced expats, maybe at the Lake Chapala Society while we visit. Can anyone give us at least three of the "must see's" or "do's" while we are there?


----------



## WomanOnTheGo

I'm a woman in the IT field who has traveled to Mexico a great deal. It's not exactly accurate to say that I have immediate dreams of being an expat. It's more like I am open to the option of spending months at a time, rather than my current weeks at a time, in Mexico in the future, as circumstances permit. I have traveled a fair bit in the highlands from Ciudad Juarez (all of my time there was in the bus station) to Chiapas. Mexico City (DF) is perhaps my favorite city in the world (but definitely in the top 3). Looking forward to visiting Quintana Roo in a couple weeks. I have reasonable reading proficiency in Spanish, mediocre speaking ability, and worse aural comprehension, but I'd like to improve all three.


----------



## Isla Verde

WomanOnTheGo said:


> I have reasonable reading proficiency in Spanish, mediocre speaking ability, and worse aural comprehension, but I'd like to improve all three.


The best way to improve your listening and speaking skills is to spend extended periods of time in Mexico, perhaps taking a Spanish class while practicing what you've learned in the classroom with people out in, what my students like to call, the "real world".


----------



## WomanOnTheGo

I know you're right. In general, I do eventually understand. I just hate having to ask people to repeat themselves. It does get easier a week or so into a trip, and I just need to keep up practicing when not in Mexico (which is actually not that difficult to do locally).


----------



## ojosazules11

A phrase which I memorized and used frequently when learning Spanish was _"Por favor, puede decir otra vez exactamente lo mismo pero más despacio?"_ Otherwise when I asked for a repeat people would say it in a different way and I would be just as lost. By asking people to repeat themselves more slowly, my "ear" and comprehension steadily improved. I found most people were happy to collaborate in this way! 

I also remember this when speaking to people learning English. I also don't speak more loudly, as if yelling at someone who speaks little English will help them understand... I speak slowly and clearly while facing them, as watching the lips of the other speaker also helps with comprehension.

_Feliz aprendizaje!_ (Happy learning!)


----------



## lynn93101

Thank you, Will. I really don't need to live at the water's edge, just where I could see it from time to time . 

May I ask for help? Navigating around the website is confusing to me. How do I get to your forum directly? And what should I post? Something like, "would like to talk to folks who have recently moved to the seashore or near Lake Chapala about their experiences relocating."? I am at a total loss... 

Sorry to be so "needy"...

Thanks again! 

Lynn


----------



## WomanOnTheGo

ojoazules11 - great phrase, thank you!

lynn93101, on my travels, I met someone who started her travels in Mexico by doing a 6-month home stay in Oaxaca. First she went to a language school and got the homestay there. Then after a few weeks, she gave up the language school, and negotiated with the family. She had a room with a private bathroom, TV, 3 meals a day, maid service, for a pretty cheap amount (I think in the range of $500 USD/month). But at any rate, you can typically get homestay rates through a language school in the range of $20/day (more in certain areas), and learning Spanish and visiting Mexico would help you figure out if this works for you.


----------



## lynn93101

WomanOnTheGo -

Home stay - new terminology for me. What is it? It would be nice to have people around to converse with. I intend to learn basic conversational Spanish before visiting Mexico...it just seems more polite to at least try to communicate in the language of the country I would be visiting.

Thank you for your response!


----------



## WomanOnTheGo

A homestay is an inexpensive lodging alternative, typically done when you are enrolled at a language school for a few weeks or so. You can go for as little as a week, but I'd recommend more if you can. You get to meet the family and the maid.

Having said that, personally I have only stayed about 10 days on a single occasion - the recommendations for longer come from people I know and respect.


----------



## lynn93101

Thank you so much! I haven't been in school for 40 years but the thought of learning the language at a school and practicing on a captive audience  sounds great! I'll research language schools on this site first and go from there...

Thanks again!

Lynn


----------



## WomanOnTheGo

lynn93101 said:


> Thank you so much! I haven't been in school for 40 years but the thought of learning the language at a school and practicing on a captive audience  sounds great! I'll research language schools on this site first and go from there...
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Lynn


I've used these:

Escuela Mexicana, Guanajuato (15 hours of instruction)
Becari Language School, Oaxaca (15 hours of instruction)
Academia Hispano Americana (2 hours of instruction - just wanted to try it out with limited time), San Miguel de Allende
Tierras Mayas, San Cristobal de las Casas (used a nice guide recommended by the school, but no actual instruction. The school looked nice, though.)

For the instruction, all were fine, in my opinion. The most important thing is practice. I was lucky enough to have some knowledge from school to use as a base, and occasional reading and practicing since. 

Anyway, I recommend you first find a spot that interests you (but actually, you can practically throw a dart at the map and find an interesting spot with the right attitude), then look around for a school and ask the school about a homestay. If you decide you really can't handle a homestay (but don't worry, it's not at all like being an imposing houseguest - the families really want you there), then the school can recommend other inexpensive lodging options.


----------



## JCMAvila

*New to the forum and Mexico!*

Hello, 

My name is Julia. I am a 29 year old female originally from the hot Arizona desert. I just moved down to Mexico in July after finally graduating college and getting married. My husband is 32 and a Mexican citizen (originally from Guaymas). We met in the states back in 2006 and he returned to Mexico about 4 years ago. We survived a long distance relationship so I could finish school and achieve that goal before moving on with our lives. 


I took Spanish at the university and practically got a minor in it (but i didn't want to spend another semester away from my love to finish that). I have a bit of social anxiety around strangers and in unfamiliar places so I freeze up, and forget everything I know when I find I need to use the language. So I almost always make my husband do the communicating (I really need to work on this!!!) I can read, write and speak pretty well if i am in a relaxed environment and whoever I am talking with is patient and speaks slow. My biggest issue is understanding because everyone speaks so fast!

Currently we are living in Mazatlan, Sinaloa, but are saving for a move further south. We were interested in DF and Cuernavaca but have since decided to keep our options open since neither of us know much about any of the areas down there. 

Since we have both spent the majority of our lives in hot places we are looking for milder weather. We don't mind the cold, he actually would prefer a cold season, whereas I love spring time (which is what is appealing about Cuernavaca). I have my normal American fears (my friends and family more so) about my safety, so that is a big factor in trying to find the perfect place for us to settle down and eventually start a family. We would like to be close enough to DF to travel there for weekends for concerts or other events. 

The other big factor is that I would love to find a job utilizing my degree. I have a bachelors in sustainability from ASU, and I know that my options are limited since sustainability is not widespread...yet :fingerscrossed:

I also have a beautiful, sweet Pit Bull Boxer mix named Asia. 

Julia


----------



## TundraGreen

JCMAvila said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Julia. …


:welcome: 
I think you will find your comfort in Spanish picks up very quickly once you are around people speaking it all the time. Also your fears about safety will diminish quickly once you are here. 

There is a lot of interest in sustainability in Mexico (sustentable in Spanish). However, your finding work in that field will be complicated by visa requirements, language and competition with locals. I wish you good luck.


----------



## ojosazules11

> My name is Julia. I am a 29 year old female originally from the hot Arizona desert.
> 
> Currently we are living in Mazatlan, Sinaloa, but are saving for a move further south. We were interested in DF and Cuernavaca but have since decided to keep our options open since neither of us know much about any of the areas down there.


If you want a location near both Cuernavaca and DF, interesting, beautiful, quirky, with a strong local indigenous population, along with Mexicans from other parts of the country and ex-pats from Latin America, Europe and North America, and which is also very SAFE, then check out Tepoztlan, Morelos. It's a 20 min drive to Cuernavaca, 45-60 minutes to DF (or 1 hr 15 mins by bus to Tasqueña, the southern bus terminal in the DF). Many people living in Tepoztlan work in either Cuernavaca or DF. It is a tourist destination, especially on the weekends with an influx from Mexico City, but that makes it lively. During the week it's busy enough to be interesting and quiet enough to be relaxing. 

Tepoztlan has a very strong community spirit with a legacy of civic activism & resistance to protect the town's character and not let it be taken over by outside interests, like the developers who wanted to build a Jack Nicklaus Golf Course back in 1995 (search "Tepoztlan Golf War" for more on that - the townspeople won this particular David & Goliath story). They've used this same united community spirit to keep the town safe. When unsavoury types have tried to make inroads, they are literally run out of town (including a police chief known for corruption in other parts of Mexico, whom the state of Morelos assigned to Tepoztlan a few years back. He arrived, bringing several of his cronies, but the townspeople were soon on to him and he didn't last long before he was transferred elsewhere.) 

Tepoz is one of the "Pueblos Mágicos", and it truly does feel magical. It is also called _ El valle místico_ - the mystical valley, reputed to be a center of cosmic energy. It is surrounded by small, columnar mountains and there are many trails to hike in the surrounding hills, including the popular hike up to the top of the Tepozteco, where there is a pyramid in honour of Tepoztecatl, the god of pulque, drunkeness and fertility (I guess those sometimes go hand in hand, eh? :lol: ) The town itself extends from the surrounding hills down to the Atongo Valley, so there are micro-climates. Higher up the hills it is a bit cooler, down in the Valley it is hotter with amazing panoramic views of the surrounding mountains. Some might find the hilly, cobblestone streets a challenge, but I think of climbing up and down these streets as my retirement fitness plan. 

I could continue on and on - I love this town - but I'll end here and suggest if you are interested that you do an Internet search - there are lots of interesting articles about the town, and the town itself has a website, where you can find info on various things to do and see, along with upcoming community activities. 

Tepoz.com.mx :: TEPOZTLAN EN INTERNET

And along with Will, I wish you "Welcome to the Forum!"


----------



## JCMAvila

ojosazules11 said:


> I could continue on and on - I love this town - but I'll end here and suggest if you are interested that you do an Internet search - there are lots of interesting articles about the town, and the town itself has a website, where you can find info on various things to do and see, along with upcoming community activities.
> 
> 
> And along with Will, I wish you "Welcome to the Forum!"


Well. Thank you so much for your detailed description of the town. It does sound really amazing. We will def. look into it. Thanks again!
:tea:


----------



## kbjorgenson

kbjorgenson said:


> My husband and I have booked a week at the La Paloma B&B in March. I hope we can meet some of you experienced expats, maybe at the Lake Chapala Society while we visit. Can anyone give us at least three of the "must see's" or "do's" while we are there?


This is probably my fourth posting to the Expatforum and I never get any responses from you folks. Am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## Isla Verde

kbjorgenson said:


> This is probably my fourth posting to the Expatforum and I never get any responses from you folks. Am I doing anything wrong?


I'm sorry that no one has responded to any of your posts. It might help to mention the town where the Paloma B&B is located.


----------



## kbjorgenson

Isla Verde said:


> I'm sorry that no one has responded to any of your posts. It might help to mention the town where the Paloma B&B is located.


Thank you. We are visiting Ajijic (Lake Chapala area) in March and are hoping to scope out the area as we are very interested in moving to this location in future. The Lake Chapala Society sounds like a wonderful organization where we can meet people. While we are there early March, we would like to visit areas that you folks consider "must sees". Maybe there aren't any "must sees", but the whole general area is just nice. It would just be nice to meet with a "veteran" of the area to talk to about it so we might better evaluate if this is the place for us when we retire. I would appreciate any feedback that would help us with making this a memorable vacation.


----------



## TundraGreen

kbjorgenson said:


> Thank you. We are visiting Ajijic (Lake Chapala area) in March and are hoping to scope out the area as we are very interested in moving to this location in future. The Lake Chapala Society sounds like a wonderful organization where we can meet people. While we are there early March, we would like to visit areas that you folks consider "must sees". Maybe there aren't any "must sees", but the whole general area is just nice. It would just be nice to meet with a "veteran" of the area to talk to about it so we might better evaluate if this is the place for us when we retire. I would appreciate any feedback that would help us with making this a memorable vacation.


Must sees within a day's bus ride or drive from Ajijic:

Guadalajara Centro
Tour of a tequila factory in Tequila or Amatitán (interesting even if you don't drink tequila. Skip the Tequila train. Its expensive. Take a bus or drive.)
Mazamitla
Tapalpa
Pilgrimage to Talpa (Easter week 13-20 March)

If you come into Guadalajara, we could get together.


----------



## kbjorgenson

TundraGreen said:


> Must sees within a day's bus ride or drive from Ajijic:
> 
> Guadalajara Centro
> Tour of a tequila factory in Tequila or Amatitán (interesting even if you don't drink tequila. Skip the Tequila train. Its expensive. Take a bus or drive.)
> Mazamitla
> Tapalpa
> Pilgrimage to Talpa (Easter week 13-20 March)
> 
> If you come into Guadalajara, we could get together.


Thank you. That should give us a variety of things we can do while there. Maybe we can meet for una cerveza or coffee before our 1:50 pm flight back to the U.S. on March 11.


----------



## sunnyvmx

Sorry not to have responded, but there is a big difference between tourist on vacation and scoping out an area for future residence. I'm only just now going to visit Mazamitlan and I hope to do Tequila on the train so tourist I'm not, but I love living in Mexico and now Lakeside. One week is a short time and if it's for a possible move then I would walk the streets of Ajijic and visit the shops and galleries, walk the malecon along the lake in Ajijic and Chapala. Stroll the Wed. street market in Ajijic. Hop a bus and ride the carretera in one direction and then the other direction between San Juan Cosala and Chapala. See what our WalMart has to offer and also SuperLake grocery and compare with food found in the street markets. I would be happy to meet
you and answer all your questions at any time. Send me a PM for more info.


----------



## RVGRINGO

We lived in Ajijic from 2001 to 2004, then Chapala since 2004. Explore them both in great detail; until your feet just cannot take it any more. The center of the municipality is Chapala, with the most shpping, while Ajijic has the most restaurants catering to expat retirees, boutiques, and such. Your choice will depend upon what you seek.


----------



## sweepingman

*greetings*

Hi All

Just ran across this forum and hope to be browsing it for days to come. My wife and I are early retired, I have been retired for 5 years now and am 52. My wife is retiring when we move. We live in Oshawa, Ontario Canada.
We have wanted to retire to Mexico for quite a while and we have visited a few areas. We have decided we are going to try Merida this Sept for 1 year. My main concerns in moving are as follows
1 safety- I don't want to be anywhere I don't feel quite safe
2 cost of living- I think many areas in Mexico would qualify 
3 climate- we are a little nervous of the temps in Merida but are going to give it a 1 year try.
4 language- we don't know more than a few dozen Spanish words but we are willing to learn.

We visited Merida for 1 month in Sept this year and loved it. We have met some English speaking people through our religion and so we already have some friends there. We are hoping it works well. 
I am a little surprised with the cost of rent. I have heard how inexpensive cost of living is, however I am finding that to find a home with a pool it is going to cost 1000 a month or more. We don't need a large home, maybe 2 bedroom and we want it to be comfortable but no need for fancy. But this price seems a bit high. You can easily find places in the us and Canada for similar. Any comments?
Any constructive advice anyone has it much appreciated. 
Look forward to hearing from some of you

steve


----------



## Jreboll

My wife took 3 trips there in the last two months. She told me she felt very safe there. The city is very clean and orderly. Cost of living does not seem high. However she felt that the the climate was too hot and humid for her tastes.


----------



## deborahc9133

It's good to be thoughtful about this major decision. I live in Sacramento California but will move there in January 2014. I have been to Mexico, all over, and never been scared. I am married to a naturalized US citizen from Mexico. It is good to try it and one year is good to know if it is for you. I have totally worked it out in my head and I have no doubt. I am retiring too and am 58. I would have to work until I am 65 to make enough money to afford CA, and I cannot even stomach that. What I would make @ 58 is more than comfortable In Mexico. As far as the temps, I am originally from Ohio where the winters are frigid and the summers humid. How about a nice temp 365? I don't know about Canada, but the stress is probably the same. Don't know Spanish beyond HS? You will learn if you are open to it, and there are intensive programs. You will also find plenty of expats and advice through this forum. It is good to try for one year to get beyond the vacation phase, but I think you will get hooked. Trust your gut, and we only have one life. We want security, but my $$$$ will go so much further. Go for it!!


----------



## deborahc9133

Yes but you can get fans and AC in a room or two. It cools down at night in Colima. I am from the Midwest where is hot humid and now in Sacramento where it is in the 100s but dry in the summer - you just have to manage it,


----------



## Longford

sweepingman said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just ran across this forum and hope to be browsing it for days to come. My wife and I are early retired, I have been retired for 5 years now and am 52. My wife is retiring when we move. We live in Oshawa, Ontario Canada.
> We have wanted to retire to Mexico for quite a while and we have visited a few areas. We have decided we are going to try Merida this Sept for 1 year. My main concerns in moving are as follows
> 1 safety- I don't want to be anywhere I don't feel quite safe
> 2 cost of living- I think many areas in Mexico would qualify
> 3 climate- we are a little nervous of the temps in Merida but are going to give it a 1 year try.
> 4 language- we don't know more than a few dozen Spanish words but we are willing to learn.
> 
> We visited Merida for 1 month in Sept this year and loved it. We have met some English speaking people through our religion and so we already have some friends there. We are hoping it works well.
> I am a little surprised with the cost of rent. I have heard how inexpensive cost of living is, however I am finding that to find a home with a pool it is going to cost 1000 a month or more. We don't need a large home, maybe 2 bedroom and we want it to be comfortable but no need for fancy. But this price seems a bit high. You can easily find places in the us and Canada for similar. Any comments?
> Any constructive advice anyone has it much appreciated.
> Look forward to hearing from some of you
> 
> steve


Welcome to the Mexico Forum!

It seems to me you've given good thought to the relocation issues. You will want, firstly, to make certain you comply with the immigration requirements. That's step one.

After the immigration qualification, renting for a year is the smart thing to do. That's what anyone of us who has lived in Mexico will recommend. There is a pretty good sized group of English-speaking expats living in Merida so you should be able to find some support for various things. Including finding affordable housing. $1,000 seems awfully high to me, for rent. But maybe you want a certain lifestyle which carries with it that price tag. The way you find housing in Mexico, typically, is to walk around a neighborhood/colonia you want to live in. See what's vacant and/or obviously for rent.

The security issue is often overlooked or minimalized by many expats living in Mexico, IMO. The war, the terrorism and related criminal activities are real, not imagined, and many parts of the country are riskier places to live because of those problems. However, from what I know and have learned about such things ... Merida isn't one of the areas where the problems of security are greater than the commonplace, anywhere, petty theft/home burglary, etc. 

I have family in Whitby, Courtice and Toronto. I've been to Oshawa many times when visiting family, and when I lived in Toronto. Best of luck with the relocation planning.


----------



## deborahc9133

Yeah $1000 USD is a lot. My husband and I will rent a house for $300 in comala Colima. 2 BR nice kitchen, patio, 1 bath, great neighborhood. Safety? I never have been scared, but maybe because I have a Mexican husband and speak fluent Spanish. I am more cautious in Cleveland (where I am from), Los Angeles, and downtown Sacramento. Just use common sense just like anywhere in the US and befriend some local Mexican folks and some expats and enjoy.


----------



## ojosazules11

sweepingman said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just ran across this forum and hope to be browsing it for days to come. My wife and I are early retired, I have been retired for 5 years now and am 52. My wife is retiring when we move. We live in Oshawa, Ontario Canada.
> We have wanted to retire to Mexico for quite a while and we have visited a few areas. We have decided we are going to try Merida this Sept for 1 year. My main concerns in moving are as follows
> 1 safety- I don't want to be anywhere I don't feel quite safe
> 2 cost of living- I think many areas in Mexico would qualify
> 3 climate- we are a little nervous of the temps in Merida but are going to give it a 1 year try.
> 4 language- we don't know more than a few dozen Spanish words but we are willing to learn.
> 
> We visited Merida for 1 month in Sept this year and loved it. We have met some English speaking people through our religion and so we already have some friends there. We are hoping it works well.
> I am a little surprised with the cost of rent. I have heard how inexpensive cost of living is, however I am finding that to find a home with a pool it is going to cost 1000 a month or more. We don't need a large home, maybe 2 bedroom and we want it to be comfortable but no need for fancy. But this price seems a bit high. You can easily find places in the us and Canada for similar. Any comments?
> Any constructive advice anyone has it much appreciated.
> Look forward to hearing from some of you
> 
> steve


Hello and welcome, fellow Canuck! If you want to try to pick up a bit more Spanish before moving to Mexico, I'd suggest you seek out some Spanish speakers right there in Oshawa. I know many Latin American immigrants are moving to Oshawa because of more affordable housing. Just last Saturday we drove to Oshawa through the snowstorm to the house of some Colombian friends for a Colombian-style Christmas party, complete with buñuelos, villancicos, cumbia, salsa and merengue. Worth the drive through the snowstorm!

You could either seek out an individual or a family and do the conversational language exchange, where you get to practice Spanish and they get to practice English, or find a Spanish-speaking group - maybe through your religion, or a Meetup group, or a Spanish-speaking community group. 

All the best as you prepare for your move.


----------



## twiggy_escapevelocity

*Hi from a prospective MX ex-pat*

I wanted to say hi and I'm glad to find this community. I'm a tech professional in the beginning of founding a startup company, currently located in Silicon Valley. I've been considering a move to MX for several years. 

I'm most interested in learning more about:
-places in MX that are safe for an American expat woman living alone
-places in MX with either a tech scene and/or excellent internet connectivity
-information about relocating as a self-employed business owner
-information about relocating with a cat
-anything and everything else

Thanks again for the warm welcome!

Best,
twiggy


----------



## deborahc9133

I have no idea about business as I am a humble English teacher moving in 3/2014. I have been all over Mexico for 15+ years and never worried about safety - just use common sense, like anywhere. I am bringing 2 dogs and a cat and you need current shot records and a cert of good health at the border. I am moving to Colima and have friends there, though I am here in Sacramento. I have been planning for years but will most likely divorce my idiot husband but will go anyway. Want to hook up? Call? Meet 1/2 way? Twiggy? Must be my generation....


----------



## RVGRINGO

twiggy_escapevelocity;2659874.........................
I'm most interested in learning more about:
-places in MX that are safe for an American expat woman living alone
-places in MX with either a tech scene and/or excellent internet connectivity
-information about relocating as a self-employed business owner
-information about relocating with a cat
-anything and everything else
[/QUOTE said:


> Safety in most places is probably better than where you are now.
> Guadalajara is known as the Silicon Valley of Mexico.
> See your nearest Mexican Consulate to apply for residence/work/investment visa application. You will need that first and foremost.
> Your veterinarian will have to provide international shot record, letter of good health and certify freedom from internal and external parasites.
> If you request permanent residency, you may not bring a vehicle with you.


----------



## Longford

twiggy_escapevelocity said:


> I'm most interested in learning more about:
> -places in MX that are safe for an American expat woman living alone
> -places in MX with either a tech scene and/or excellent internet connectivity
> -information about relocating as a self-employed business owner
> -information about relocating with a cat
> -anything and everything else


1. Safety means different things to different people. Generally, I'll suggest you stay away from the sections of the country most affected by the war and related terrorism and criminal activity. The U.S. Department of State publishes an excellent and factually-based analysis in its Travel Warning document for Mexico and there are maps of these areas on the www.

2. Guadalajara, Monterrey and Mexico City are probably the principal tech centers in the country and/or where most of the tech work(ers) are found. Consistently high-speed internet can be spotty, nationwide, but good in the three cities I mention in No. 1. Providers vary but the choices are probably more limited than you find in the USA and/or Canada.

3. What type of business are you thinking of and are your targeted-clients going to be located in Mexico as well as outside of the country? Different immigration and taxation regulations may apply. If you haven't already done so, you'll want to verify that you qualify for a visa to live in Mexico (minimum and verifiable monthly income requirements). Whether you need a visa to work in Mexico is step 2.

4. I don't have advice about the cat.

5. Take the time to scroll down through the hundreds of excellent prior discussions and the advice offered by people responding. Learn, too, from the personal experiences written by persons who've relocated. They'll be insightful.

What's your level of proficiency in Spanish? Speak? Read? Write? Being able to communicate in Spanish will make a transition easier, reduce frustration and allow you to do and purchase things for less than if you only speak English.

Best of luck with your planning. Be certain to first verify that you qualify to live in Mexico - because if you don't you may be wasting a lot of time and energy planning for something which cannot take place.

Merry Xmas!


----------



## AlanMexicali

deborahc9133 said:


> I have no idea about business as I am a humble English teacher moving in 3/2014. I have been all over Mexico for 15+ years and never worried about safety - just use common sense, like anywhere. I am bringing 2 dogs and a cat and you need current shot records and a cert of good health at the border. I am moving to Colima and have friends there, though I am here in Sacramento. I have been planning for years but will most likely divorce my idiot husband but will go anyway. Want to hook up? Call? Meet 1/2 way? Twiggy? Must be my generation....


I ve read several times to bring pets into Mexico they allow 2 pets per person.


----------



## AliMarKin79

*mail or delivery service*

Hello,
This is my first post so I hope I am using this site correctly. My husband and I will be moving to Celaya in a few months for a 2 year job assignment. Can anyone tell my about the postal service in that area? Is there a service similar to FedEx for Amazon shopping.
Thank You!


----------



## RVGRINGO

You will have to pay duty on goods shipped from outside Mexico. Why not shop in Mexico?


----------



## TundraGreen

AliMarKin79 said:


> Hello,
> This is my first post so I hope I am using this site correctly. My husband and I will be moving to Celaya in a few months for a 2 year job assignment. Can anyone tell my about the postal service in that area? Is there a service similar to FedEx for Amazon shopping.
> Thank You!


Fedex is in Mexico. There is an Amazon Mexico web site, but I believe they only sell Kindle books. It doesn't look like Amazon will deliver non-electronic goods to Mexico. 

RV's suggestion is a good one however. There are plenty of places to shop in Mexico, either bricks and mortar stores, including most US chains, as well as online possibilities. Celaya is near Queretaro which has lots of shopping malls. Celaya may have them as well, I have never visited it.


----------



## TomN

*New at this*

Ola,
I just found this site, and this my first posting to this (or any) forum, hope I don't screw it up!
To start this off;
I plan on retiring on my 64th birthday this summer
My wife and I are currently living Santa Fe ,NM (thought neither is a NM native), we've been here about 15 years and there's a lot we like about living here, especially the climate. But looking ahead, we figure we could afford to stay here but we'd have to pretty much STAY here.
Before Santa Fe we were in Seattle, and besides our friends the seafood is probably the thing we miss the most.
Therefore, even though we've never actually been there, we seem to think that LA PAZ would be our kind of town . We'd love to get in touch with folks that we can learn more about the town from

Is that enough to get me started??


----------



## TundraGreen

TomN said:


> Ola,
> I just found this site, and this my first posting to this (or any) forum, hope I don't screw it up!
> To start this off;
> I plan on retiring on my 64th birthday this summer
> My wife and I are currently living Santa Fe ,NM (thought neither is a NM native), we've been here about 15 years and there's a lot we like about living here, especially the climate. But looking ahead, we figure we could afford to stay here but we'd have to pretty much STAY here.
> Before Santa Fe we were in Seattle, and besides our friends the seafood is probably the thing we miss the most.
> Therefore, even though we've never actually been there, we seem to think that LA PAZ would be our kind of town . We'd love to get in touch with folks that we can learn more about the town from
> 
> Is that enough to get me started??


:welcome:
More than enough to get you started.

I like La Paz. I think you would find it culturally somewhat limited compared to Santa Fe, lacking the plethora of art museums and the summer opera season. It will also be somewhat warmer. The Sea of Cortez can be pretty warm in the summer, but La Paz may escape some of that. I have been there in May a couple of times and it was warm but not oppressive. It is not humid like some of the Mexican coastal towns.

There are lots of other places in Mexico with lots of different climates and a variety of culture. What led you to look at La Paz?


----------



## TomN

We've come to realize that we really miss living near water. But I've observed that most of those places on the shore that are attracting expats, not just in Mexico but Panama, Costa Rica, Belize....boast of their tropical climate. But "tropical" says to me that they also have a muggy season. But when we were in Cabo last year we saw cactus growing within yards of the sea. My aching joints seem to prefer a drier climate like I've gotten used to here in Santa Fe, you know, it's that "dry heat"!
LaPaz is also about the same age as Santa Fe, so we're thinking that they would have a similar heritage, culture... (we'll be OK without the opera)

we're also cyclists and we like a lot of what we've read about the very active lifestyle of the community


----------



## wonderphil

TomN said:


> We've come to realize that we really miss living near water. But I've observed that most of those places on the shore that are attracting expats, not just in Mexico but Panama, Costa Rica, Belize....boast of their tropical climate. But "tropical" says to me that they also have a muggy season. But when we were in Cabo last year we saw cactus growing within yards of the sea. My aching joints seem to prefer a drier climate like I've gotten used to here in Santa Fe, you know, it's that "dry heat"!
> LaPaz is also about the same age as Santa Fe, so we're thinking that they would have a similar heritage, culture... (we'll be OK without the opera)
> 
> we're also cyclists and we like a lot of what we've read about the very active lifestyle of the community


The La Paz area is great in my opinion especially when compared to the southern Gingo high priced Cabo area., I spent a few months in the La Paz over several years ago a few years ago. Later my wife and I decided to buy in Mazatlain because I like that area better and the living costs involved in all ways. However I did not consider the relative humidity or the two areas. I suspect the La Paz has lower than Mazatlain but I think it is not all that much different??.


----------



## TundraGreen

wonderphil said:


> The La Paz area is great in my opinion especially when compared to the southern Gingo high priced Cabo area., I spent a few months in the La Paz over several years ago a few years ago. Later my wife and I decided to buy in Mazatlain because I like that area better and the living costs involved in all ways. However I did not consider the relative humidity or the two areas. I suspect the La Paz has lower than Mazatlain but I think it is not all that much different??.


La Paz is much drier. Today, for example, the humidity in La Paz is 68%. Today in Mazatlan it is 87%. The annual average in La Paz is 65.6%, in Mazatlan is 78.9%, . The monthly average in La Paz is always below 69%, in Mazatlan it is always above 76%.
Relative Humidity in Mazatlan, Mexico
Relative Humidity in La Paz, Baja California, Mexico


----------



## TundraGreen

To speak more generally about climate:

Central Mexico is subtropical. It is dry in the winter mostly and gets daily thunderstorms from July to September. The coasts are humid because the water is warm. Northern Mexico is a dry belt that is desert in the west, getting not much rain any time of year. Further north along the Pacific Coast, winter storms bring moisture but these do not get as far south as southern Baja and the Sonoran desert. 

The water off La Paz is relatively cool (20 C/68 F). Further south on the Pacific side the water is warmer. By Mazatlan it is 25/77 and by Acapulco it is 30/86. The water temperature drives the humidity levels. On the Caribbean side the water temperatures are higher at similar latitudes so the beaches are all humid.


----------



## Helloitsme

*Helloitsme*

Hello i'm new to the forums. 

I came to Mexico from Los Angeles 5 years ago. 

That's pretty much it.


----------



## TundraGreen

Helloitsme said:


> Hello i'm new to the forums.
> 
> I came to Mexico from Los Angeles 5 years ago.
> 
> That's pretty much it.


:welcome:


----------



## AliMarKin79

RVGRINGO said:


> You will have to pay duty on goods shipped from outside Mexico. Why not shop in Mexico?


Thanks for your reply. I do plan on doing the majority of my shopping there. However I am thinking about particular products that perhaps I cannot find locally. Neither my husband or I speak any Spanish and am somewhat concerned in our ability to communicate. We are looking forward to the challenge!

Thanks again!


----------



## RVGRINGO

That is part of the challenge; learning how to ask for what you want in Spanish. So, when you are preparing to go shopping, I suggest making a list and translating each item. Another way is to find a photo of the item online and print it. Doint this will also encourage you to practice your Spanish. 
Have you checked Duolingo.com as a learning tool? It is excellent and free.


----------



## Balboa

Hello All,

I have had this forum on my favorite list for about 3 years now. I orginally started posted because I wanted to move to Mexico and work (I had my opportunity but it didn't work out). I am originally from Guadalajara, and I visit often. I grew up near Philadelphia, PA (hence the moniker Balboa) and I currently work in New York City.

Love this forum. Happy New Year everyone.

-Juan


----------



## AliMarKin79

The list is an excellent idea. Thanks for the Duolingo tip. I'll try it for sure!


----------



## TundraGreen

Balboa said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have had this forum on my favorite list for about 3 years now. I orginally started posted because I wanted to move to Mexico and work (I had my opportunity but it didn't work out). I am originally from Guadalajara, and I visit often. I grew up near Philadelphia, PA (hence the moniker Balboa) and I currently work in New York City.
> 
> Love this forum. Happy New Year everyone.
> 
> -Juan


What is the connection between Philadelphia and Balboa?


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> What is the connection between Philadelphia and Balboa?


The full name of the protagonist of the Rocky movies was Rocky Balboa.


----------



## Balboa

Isla Verde said:


> The full name of the protagonist of the Rocky movies was Rocky Balboa.


Correct. It's based on Rocky Balboa who lived in Philadelphia. I lived near Philadelphia hence my personal tie to the city.


----------



## tochtitlan23

Balboa said:


> Correct. It's based on Rocky Balboa who lived in Philadelphia. I lived near Philadelphia hence my personal tie to the city.


Is the statue still there.... I have a keyboard that is for the Spanish language and I can't find the question mark....


----------



## Isla Verde

tochtitlan23 said:


> Is the statue still there.... I have a keyboard that is for the Spanish language and I can't find the question mark....


It hasn't been at the top of the steps of the Philadelphia Museum of Art for quite some time, but I don't know its current location.


----------



## tochtitlan23

Isla Verde said:


> It hasn't been at the top of the steps of the Philadelphia Museum of Art for quite some time, but I don't know its current location.


Thanks, Mark


----------



## Isla Verde

tochtitlan23 said:


> Thanks, Mark


My name isn't Mark  .


----------



## tochtitlan23

Isla Verde said:


> It hasn't been at the top of the steps of the Philadelphia Museum of Art for quite some time, but I don't know its current location.


I thought that it had been moved, not sure though.


----------



## Isla Verde

tochtitlan23 said:


> I thought that it had been moved, not sure though.


Oh, yes, it hasn't been there for quite some time. Many people in Philadelphia, especially lovers of art, were appalled that such an object was displayed at the entrance to one of the finest art museums in the country.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> The full name of the protagonist of the Rocky movies was Rocky Balboa.


And all this time, I thought Balboa was the one who landed on Hispaniola and Panama.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> And all this time, I thought Balboa was the one who landed on Hispaniola and Panama.


And so he was: Vasco Núñez de Balboa Biography - Facts, Birthday, Life Story - Biography.com.


----------



## tochtitlan23

Isla Verde said:


> Oh, yes, it hasn't been there for quite some time. Many people in Philadelphia, especially lovers of art, were appalled that such an object was displayed at the entrance to one of the finest art museums in the country.


I can see their point and I was suprised that the statue was placed there. But, the film was a work of art - one of my favorites. I don't think that they should have removed it.


----------



## Isla Verde

tochtitlan23 said:


> I can see their point and I was suprised that the statue was placed there. But, the film was a work of art - one of my favorites. I don't think that they should have removed it.


The Rocky films may be considered works of cinematic art, but that doesn't mean that the statue is also a fine work of art. Maybe it should be placed in front of a movie theater or a sports arena where boxing matches take place.


----------



## A gringo

*Introduction*

My name is Dustin Nelson, I have tried other Expat forums but this is hydra the most active. I first moved to Mexico when I was three and lived for three years in Texcoco while my mother studied for her masters thesis. I went to school in Mexico and upon returning, attended Spanish immersion schools throughout my life to preserve my Spanish. When I was 19, I moved to Chihuahua, Chihuahua where I met my wife and we are expecting our first-born son together. My visas have expired and I now live here illegally, which greatly restricts the kind of work I can find. Working for less than 40 pesos a day has allowed me a new paradigm to Mexico's socioeconomic issues - a perspective I never would have achieved as a tourist. Me and my wife hope to arrange dual nationalities from each other so we may pass the border as we wish. Eventually, I would like to attend medical school down here to study psychiatry.


----------



## Isla Verde

Dustin, I suggest you get yourself over to INM posthaste and figure out a way to legalize your migratory status in Mexico. Living here as an undocumented immigrant is no way to begin your new life, especially with a child on the way.


----------



## A gringo

Isla Verde said:


> Dustin, I suggest you get yourself over to INM posthaste and figure out a way to legalize your migratory status in Mexico. Living here as an undocumented immigrant is no way to begin your new life, especially with a child on the way.


 I would love to Islaverde, however talking to an INM agent, I was informed I would have to return to the US side of the border to get a new FMM, and neither I nor my wife can afford that. We both work here for very little which further complicates the daunting image of having a baby here, but until I can gain permanent residency, I will have to settle for low income jobs and living here without papers.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You are in a Catch-22 situation, which I think you should solve immediately. Yes, you will have to go to the border to get a new FMM, so plan to do that ASAP; probably by bus. As an illegal alien and working without permission, you are subject to arrest and deportation. You probably would not be allowed re-entry to Mexico if that happened. To work at all, you really need a Residente Temporal Visa, which does require foreign income proofs, which you indicate is an impossibility. So, why not return to your home country and prepare yourself properly? If your wife cannot go there, you have another problem to face; eventual separation, probably permanent, when you get caught, which will happen sooner or later. How will you register your child for dual citizenship? How will you ever get a better, legal job? How could you buy property or even a car? You may be able to be invisible now, but I do not think that will last much longer. You must know that it is illegal for you to work in Mexico on an FMM tourist visa, but at least you could be here. You really do have a problem & we cannot help much at all. It seems that with an FMM tourist visa you could be a stay=at=home dad and your wife would have to support your family. You sure are not eligible, as an undocumented foreigner, to get into a University. That costs money too.


----------



## Balboa

Isla Verde said:


> It hasn't been at the top of the steps of the Philadelphia Museum of Art for quite some time, but I don't know its current location.


Yes it's still there (not on top of the steps).


----------



## A gringo

Yes, I cery aware that it is illegal to pursue any paid job under a tourist visa, my plan is to save up enough to make it to the border for a new FMM before march. This second FMM will allow me to go to the INM in march after my son is born (assuming it is all done in time) and instantly gain permanent residency (my wife's Honduran stepdad did this as well through his half-Mexican children). Then I will have the liberty of living here and working here with no problem. My only concern is that upon trying to return to the States, the Mexican border patrol will ask for me to furnish my FMM and I will not be able to which will probably cost a hefty fine. Around 15 years ago when my mother returned to the States from Mexico her student visa had expired and she smuggled myself and her back to the States in the back of a moving van because she could not afford to pay the fine for visa expiration. I have yet to see if this fine still exists and how muh it is, either way, I have no intention of further jeapordizing the situation by trying to cross the border illegally. My plan is to find out how much it will be to get to El Paso, pardon my illegal stay and get a Permanent Visa. It is a catch 22, but I am confident we may straighten this out in the end.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The tourist permit (FMM) is not a visa, therefore you have no worries about being fined. You have no need to stop at INM on the way out, so just proceed to the US Customs/Immigration and show your US passport. 
When you return to Mexico, go to INM at the border and fill out an FMM as a tourist and be prepared to show that document at the interior checkpoint and again when you visit INM near your home in Mexico after the birth of your child, and the proper registration of that birth with your municipal registry AND the US Consulate in your state. Your child will have dual citizenship, which will be important to you and to the child in the future; particularly for the child to be free to travel for education, work, etc., as you can certainly imagine. You will solve your problem and eliminate such difficulties for your child in the future.


----------



## STEVOH

*New Member*

Greets to everyone. I have been living in Las Vegas for the past 20 years in the Alcoholic Beverage Industry working for Jim Beam. If was laid off in 2009 and held a variety of other positions for the past few years but have become frustrated with the "AGE ISSUE" and have now decided to pull the trigger and move to the Riviera Maya. 
I am just now getting my affairs in order for a possible move in February when I will drive my Nissan Pathfinder into Mexico.
I have many questions to post i.e. Cellular Service, Internet Service and many others.
Can you advise where to post my questions?
Looking forward chatting and LIVING IN MEXICO


----------



## RVGRINGO

We also came to Mexico in our Nissan Pathfinder, but are now permanent residents and cannot have it here any more; nor are we allowed to drive any other non-Mexican plated vehicle.
It is a long drive to your destination, and a long drive back to dispose of a US plated vehicle, which probably has a VIN starting with J. If so, it was made in Japan, not a NAFTA country, and cannot be permanemtly imported to Mexico. As such, if you are coming to reside, you will not be able to keep it more than 4 years, at which time you must remove it as you become a permanent resident, which follows temporary residency, like it or not.
Your option might be to fly down for a visit, buy a Mexican vehicle from the state where you will live, then drive it back to get your baggage.
That said, you might be lucky enough to have a Pathfinder made in Mexico (Aguascalientes plant) and be able to import it permanently, through a broker at the border, if you are willing to spend a couple grand to do it.
Hope that is helpfule, if somewhat disappointing information. We really loved our Pathfinder.


----------



## cwillfong

*Confused Canuck*

We are a Canadian couple, early 40's looking at the possibility of purchasing a vacation/ future retirement property, either a house or condo. The biggest problem we have is we need help in finding the areas that would best suit us and we would love help from expats currently living in one of several areas that have peaked our interests.
Our main focus is safety, real estate prices, cost of living, english speaking people with out the hustle and bustle of a large city but still plenty of amenities. 
In the past we have traveled to Mazatlan, Few times to the Mayan Riviera, Punta Cana, Puerto Plata and Holguin Cuba.
We are studying places such as San Carlos Mexico, Puerto Pencaso Mexico. 
Are there better areas of Mexico we should be looking that are affordable while also being safe? Is crime migrating to previously safe areas and should we avoid Mexico all together?
Are the places i indicated safe?
We also would like information on the Philippines, Belize, Costa Rica, and Ecuador.What cities or locations in these places would suit us best?
We know very little about these places but what ever info we can get regarding safety and cost of living would be appreciated.
We do not want to live in an largely populated area, We want warm weather, We want friendly people, and cheap living.
Our budget depends on Financing. If financing is available then we can spend $400-$500 per month on a mortgage plus all the living expenses.
Ultimately what i guess we are looking for is where can we get the biggest bang for the buck in any of these places as long as we don't need to be to concerned with our safety.
Help Please.


----------



## TundraGreen

cwillfong said:


> …
> We do not want to live in an largely populated area, We want warm weather, We want friendly people, and cheap living.
> Ultimately what i guess we are looking for is where can we get the biggest bang for the buck in any of these places as long as we don't need to be to concerned with our safety.
> Help Please.


You can live safely any place in Mexico as long as you stay out of the drug trade and do not associate with anyone who is in the drug trade. 

You can live cheaply any place in Mexico as long as you stay away from luxury rentals or living environments. It helps if you learn to like the things that are traditionally available in Mexico. If you shop in the expensive US stores that can be found in malls, life will be more expensive than if you shop in the mercados. If you want air conditioning, pressurized purified water, electric heating your costs will go up. If you live in an adobe house in a moderate climate, live with gravity pressurized showers, buy your drinking water in 5 gallon jugs like the locals do, your costs can be minimal. 

As far as weather goes, there are lots of choices for warm. Do you want warm and humid, warm and dry? Do you care if it gets cold in the winter or at night? Warm means different things to different people.

This probably doesn't help much but really with your criteria, you could live pretty much anywhere in Mexico except the center of major cities.

And the people are friendly everywhere that I have been.


----------



## Isla Verde

cwillfong said:


> We also would like information on the Philippines, Belize, Costa Rica, and Ecuador. What cities or locations in these places would suit us best?
> We know very little about these places but what ever info we can get regarding safety and cost of living would be appreciated.


If you want information on the Philippines, you need to post an inquiry here:Philippines Expat Forum - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad. There are no separate forums for the other countries you mention, but you can post inquiries about them here: Rest of The World Expat Forum - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad.

Keep in mind that when looking for an overseas location to move to, there's more to consider than safety and the cost-of-living. Good luck with your search.


----------



## TundraGreen

cwillfong said:


> …
> We do not want to live in an largely populated area,
> …


One further comment on "populated areas". I suspect different people have different reasons for wanting to live in populated vs unpopulated areas. If your reason for preferring lightly populated areas is that you want to be out in the country with space for animals and extensive gardens, then a city is definitely not for you. 

However, if your reason for wanting an unpopulated area is a desire for a quiet, simple existence, you might want to rethink cities. The center of a city, on a side street without bus traffic can be very quiet. In addition it can be a simpler life because you can walk to everything. In a lot of ways it is like living in a village, you get to know all the people in the local shops and market. 

Where I live, in the middle of the second largest city in Mexico, visitors are amazed at how quiet it is. At the same time I can walk to the US Consulate, the Mexican immigration office, dozens of hospitals and clinics, three or four mercados, as well as many plazas, restaurants and bars. I never get stuck in a car in traffic, in fact one of the busy streets near me is easier to cross when traffic turns it into a parking lot because I don't have to wait for the light.


----------



## beguile

Ola! I am currently living in a 38' RV MOTORHOME.... In Tucson now for Winter, but getting Psych. prepared to sell her later this Spring & establish living roots! Lived in Hawaii, 10 yrs on Big Island, 1 yr in Waikiki before " ROCK FEVER" drove me back to Mainland. 
Thinking strongly of establishing buying in Mexico... SMdA, at first but now looking @ LAKE CHAPALA . 
Haven't been so. Of border since Jan-Feb '06.. Near Manzanillo & P Vallarta, but soon tired of both... Hawaii better. Still interested in LC & the Colonial Plateau cities.
Luv Tucson, but there is the infamous 6 month yearly season of BIG TIME HEAT!!
But.... Also warned all the time that I'd be the Classic trouble drawing ****** as I'm a wandering gypsy, 6'5" Irish bachelor who draws ATTENTION everywhere I've been South of the Border.. From Mexico City, PV, TO SMALLER VILLAGES, EVERYTIME I GO DOWN THERE!
And ATTENTION IS NOT SOMETHING I LIKE, WANT, nor NEED.
Safety issues once I'm recognised as an ExPat, concerns me big time & am uncomfortable as Hell in Mexico.... A given I have to deal with I know already... Not to say I don't draw "LOOKS" in Iowa, Seattle, NYC, LA., & even here in Tucson!
Glad to be aboard now?


----------



## Guategringo

beguile said:


> Ola! I am currently living in a 38' RV MOTORHOME.... In Tucson now for Winter, but getting Psych. prepared to sell her later this Spring & establish living roots! Lived in Hawaii, 10 yrs on Big Island, 1 yr in Waikiki before " ROCK FEVER" drove me back to Mainland.
> Thinking strongly of establishing buying in Mexico... SMdA, at first but now looking @ LAKE CHAPALA .
> Haven't been so. Of border since Jan-Feb '06.. Near Manzanillo & P Vallarta, but soon tired of both... Hawaii better. Still interested in LC & the Colonial Plateau cities.
> Luv Tucson, but there is the infamous 6 month yearly season of BIG TIME HEAT!!
> But.... Also warned all the time that I'd be the Classic trouble drawing ****** as I'm a wandering gypsy, 6'5" Irish bachelor who draws ATTENTION everywhere I've been South of the Border.. From Mexico City, PV, TO SMALLER VILLAGES, EVERYTIME I GO DOWN THERE!
> And ATTENTION IS NOT SOMETHING I LIKE, WANT, nor NEED.
> Safety issues once I'm recognised as an ExPat, concerns me big time & am uncomfortable as Hell in Mexico.... A given I have to deal with I know already... Not to say I don't draw "LOOKS" in Iowa, Seattle, NYC, LA., & even here in Tucson!
> Glad to be aboard now?


I have lived in Guatemala since 1992 with the exception of one year in Mexico. I am 6-foot-8 or 2 meters 2. I get stared at one a daily basis but have never felt unsafe for the 22 years I have been here. Good Luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Longford

beguile said:


> Ola! I am currently living in a 38' RV MOTORHOME.... In Tucson now for Winter, but getting Psych. prepared to sell her later this Spring & establish living roots! Lived in Hawaii, 10 yrs on Big Island, 1 yr in Waikiki before " ROCK FEVER" drove me back to Mainland.
> Thinking strongly of establishing buying in Mexico... SMdA, at first but now looking @ LAKE CHAPALA .
> Haven't been so. Of border since Jan-Feb '06.. Near Manzanillo & P Vallarta, but soon tired of both... Hawaii better. Still interested in LC & the Colonial Plateau cities.
> Luv Tucson, but there is the infamous 6 month yearly season of BIG TIME HEAT!!
> But.... Also warned all the time that I'd be the Classic trouble drawing ****** as I'm a wandering gypsy, 6'5" Irish bachelor who draws ATTENTION everywhere I've been South of the Border.. From Mexico City, PV, TO SMALLER VILLAGES, EVERYTIME I GO DOWN THERE!
> And ATTENTION IS NOT SOMETHING I LIKE, WANT, nor NEED.
> Safety issues once I'm recognised as an ExPat, concerns me big time & am uncomfortable as Hell in Mexico.... A given I have to deal with I know already... Not to say I don't draw "LOOKS" in Iowa, Seattle, NYC, LA., & even here in Tucson!
> Glad to be aboard now?


I'm probably two years away from retirement. Not quite there yet. After having traveled in Mexico for 40+ years now, and already having lived in the D.F. for a stretch of 6 years during those 40 years ... I have always assumed I would retire in Mexico when the time came. 

At first I thought I'd build a home and I have a drawer full of plans I drew in anticipation. But as the years have advanced and health issues have arrived and more are anticipated, buying isn't what I think I'll be doing - if I do move full-time to Mexico. I'd/I'll probably rent. Mexico would/will be a stop along the roadway of life and I'd more than likely return to the USA for support and care ... when that time came. Renting will/would give me the flexibility I might need without locking-in too much of my capital assets in a home purchase/maintenance.

I typically have several plans for whatever I think I'll do. Including for living in retirement. I can go to live near family in Ireland, which is an option. I could live abroad in a different country each year, or two - experiencing life in different cultures. Of course, I could live in Mexico - easily; so many possibilities come to mind. I've also seriously considered buying a motorhome or travel trailer - and travel full-time in the USA, Canada and Mexico for the first 5-10 years. Then, after all of this planning I've said to myself, "I really like Chicago and I have an established network of friends, family and service providers. Why leave all this behind?" So I think about keeping a place here in Chicago from which I could move about, be it Mexico for several years, or elsewhere ... then to return.

I've lived and worked in Tucson, a place I have great affection for. At this point in life, the weather doesn't bother me. I love it when people in Tucson respond to the heat question by saying, "Oh, it's a dry heat; it's not so bad." lol But as we age and as we ingest all sorts of medications and deal with health issues, heat can become a real liability. I've also lived in Iowa - a place I have affection for, as well.

I'm 6'2" and light skinned and I draw attention in parts of Mexico - where persons such as I aren't as frequently seen. I'm not worried about the attention. You might have the ladies attracted to you, and want to establish a relationship so that you can enjoy their life and help support them (and maybe their children as well). Some guys see that attention as a real plus!

If you do choose Mexico you will want to confirm, firstly, that you qualify for a visa to live/reside in the country. There are income requirements which have been stiffened and not all expats qualify these days.

Anyhow, take the time to read through the many archived discussions here on the Mexico forum and you'll find a wealth of helpful (and some not so) advice and resources.

Best of luck.


----------



## rodehard

*Hello to all*

Good Morning:
I'm glad to be a member of this site and hope to gain much info through the forum. I'm a low-tech sort, and am both computer and social media ignorant....by choice..haha.
I'm a retired rancher. originally from Florida, been in Missouri since 06. I've been toying with the idea of moving to Mexico for some years now... even though I've never been south of the border. 
No doubt about it, I'm green as grass, and will be obliged for any and all advice from the community..


----------



## TundraGreen

rodehard said:


> Good Morning:
> I'm glad to be a member of this site and hope to gain much info through the forum. I'm a low-tech sort, and am both computer and social media ignorant....by choice..haha.
> I'm a retired rancher. originally from Florida, been in Missouri since 06. I've been toying with the idea of moving to Mexico for some years now... even though I've never been south of the border.
> No doubt about it, I'm green as grass, and will be obliged for any and all advice from the community..


:welcome:
Far better to realize you are as green as grass and be ready to learn, than to think you know it all. You couldn't be here if you were as "computer and social media ignorant" as you claim.


----------



## namjg205

*New to Mexico DF*

Hola everyone, I'm a 20 year old male and I just moved from the US for an internship here. I've studied Spanish for years in school and I'm decent but still have a ways to go. There's a ton of places I want to go to in the city but going alone is intimidating. I would like to meet new friends and meet up at bars, cafes, restaurants, for coffee/ drinks/ meals or whatnot. I'm pretty busy with work but have got a ton of time on weekends. 

So if you have any questions or want to get together some time reply or send me a message!

-Also SUPERBOWL! Does anyone have any plans to watch it yet/ good sports bars in Mexico City?


----------



## Chelem Bound

*Fed up and Frozen*

My lovely wife and I are infatuated with Mexico! We have been twice, the first time in Cancun, the second to Isla Mujares. This trip we are heading to the Yucatan, primarily to the village of Chelem where we are looking forward to meeting and working with Doug Wiley and his wife to find our dream home on the peninsula!! I have 5 more years to go and am not going to let the opportunity to buy ger out of reach...like I did with Costa Rica. The Mexican Culture, the importance of Family and honestly the adventure of it all!! I look forward to reading and learning here on the forum!
ODAAT
Corey


----------



## Longford

:welcome: to the Mexico Forum, Chelem Bound. Best wishes for a good familiarization trip and search for your dream home.


----------



## FullHouse

Just a quick hello!
We're a family of 9 making the move to Play Del Carmen in Sept.


----------



## bhavani.k

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


I am married and I two kids now I am busy with them


----------



## Isla Verde

bhavani.k said:


> I am married and I two kids now I am busy with them


Welcome! Where are you and your family living in Mexico?


----------



## moonshadows

Hola everyone. I am new to this site so please bear with me. My name is Ed and I live in Florida. I am within three (3) years of retirement and have been looking at Baja for quite a few years. I would like to hear from someone knowledgeable about the LaPaz area. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Glad I found this site.


----------



## TundraGreen

moonshadows said:


> Hola everyone. I am new to this site so please bear with me. My name is Ed and I live in Florida. I am within three (3) years of retirement and have been looking at Baja for quite a few years. I would like to hear from someone knowledgeable about the LaPaz area. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Glad I found this site.


:welcome:

I like La Paz, don't live there but have visited it a couple of times.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If I were ever to leave Chapala, I would seriously consider La Paz as our new location.


----------



## Amy9877

HI, everyone. My name is Amy and I am married to a Mexican. We have 2 little boys. We have plans to move back to MX in a few years if possible to help his aging parents who are in their 80's. We will be living in a little town called Santiago Capitiro about an hour SW of Celaya, GTO. I have never been but am planning a trip soon to meet my in-laws and check things out not to mention reading all I can about Mexico until my eyes hurt lol! We are also trying to get my husband's green card if possible so we can travel back and forth as needed but, I have an adventurous spirit and a simple eye so I am willing to make this work.


----------



## TundraGreen

Amy9877 said:


> HI, everyone. My name is Amy and I am married to a Mexican. We have 2 little boys. We have plans to move back to MX in a few years if possible to help his aging parents who are in their 80's. We will be living in a little town called Santiago Capitiro about an hour SW of Celaya, GTO. I have never been but am planning a trip soon to meet my in-laws and check things out not to mention reading all I can about Mexico until my eyes hurt lol! We are also trying to get my husband's green card if possible so we can travel back and forth as needed but, I have an adventurous spirit and a simple eye so I am willing to make this work.


:welcome:
An adventurous spirit and a simple eye sound like valuable assets.


----------



## nenifoofer

Hello, I am new to this forum and to finding information about Mexico. In 1979 I was a Rotary Exchange student to Mexico and lived in Cordoba Ver. Now at the age of 50 I am finally travelling from downunder back to this lovely country. I know a LOT more about it before embarking on this trip than I did back in 79 when all we knew was there was a country called Mexico where people spoke Spanish!This trip will see me stay for a month which is at this point as much as I can afford. I aim to visit places I did as a teenager, but also places I missed using the bus network. What I am having trouble with is finding out about accommodation options (only 3 hotels in Cordoba listed for example and others not with any prices) and of course I need to learn from seasoned travelers/expats what to look out for, ask for, demand etc. I hope you dont mind me joining in here even though I am not planning to take up complete residence in Mexico. I have made connection with one of the families I knew, (got to love facebook sometimes) but host families are proving elusive. That being said on my last visit as soon as I was known to be Australian I was welcomed warmly and treated well. I hope the same will happen again.


----------



## nenifoofer

If you think I am in the wrong place please let me know!


----------



## Longford

:welcome: to the Mexico forum, nenifoofer! Lucky you ... a month to travel in Mexico! My suggestion is that you start a discussion in the main forum, asking your questions about travel, etc., and that you also consider cross-posting your questions to one of the Mexico travel forums such as _Lonely Planet Thorntree _Mexico Branch (and there are others, as well).


----------



## nenifoofer

Thank You- these forums have some great useful links.


----------



## rosie15

Hey I'm a newbie..considering teaching english in panama..la chorrera mainly. What can you tell me? Info? Advise?


----------



## Isla Verde

rosie15 said:


> Hey I'm a newbie..considering teaching english in panama..la chorrera mainly. What can you tell me? Info? Advise?


This is the Mexico Forum, not. Unfortunately, there is no Panama Forum, but you could try posting your inquiry here: Rest of The World Expat Forum - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad. Good luck.


----------



## takeniteasy

*Moving to Mexico*

Hello All,

We are a couple currently living in Toronto, Canada and have fallen in love with Mexico. Specifically the Myan Riviera. 

We are looking into the possibility of moving & opening a business there and are trying to gather as much info as possible on how to do this. I'm really hoping this site/forum will be a great place to speak to like minded folks and gain much needed knowledge.

Cheers,

Rick


----------



## msmac

*Soon to be living and working in Mexico!*

Hola Todos!

I am a happy single woman in my 40's with a doggie dependent. Adventurous spirit and reflective by nature. School Counselor by day, artist on my time off. Adore Mexico from my many trips there (including a few full summers house and dog sitting) Decided I don't want to wait until retirement to make the move to Mexico! Thrilled to have just accepted a wonderful job in my field in Monterrey, beginning in August 2014. After 11 damp and dreary years in the Pacific Northwest, I am ready for a real change  I love hot weather and my Spanish is intermediate -though my goal is to be fully fluent.

I have tons of questions as I plan the move so I hope you all will chime in and share your experiences with me.


----------



## TundraGreen

takeniteasy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We are a couple currently living in Toronto, Canada and have fallen in love with Mexico. Specifically the Myan Riviera.
> 
> We are looking into the possibility of moving & opening a business there and are trying to gather as much info as possible on how to do this. I'm really hoping this site/forum will be a great place to speak to like minded folks and gain much needed knowledge.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rick


:welcome:


----------



## TundraGreen

msmac said:


> Hola Todos!
> 
> I am a happy single woman in my 40's with a doggie dependent. Adventurous spirit and reflective by nature. School Counselor by day, artist on my time off. Adore Mexico from my many trips there (including a few full summers house and dog sitting) Decided I don't want to wait until retirement to make the move to Mexico! Thrilled to have just accepted a wonderful job in my field in Monterrey, beginning in August 2014. After 11 damp and dreary years in the Pacific Northwest, I am ready for a real change  I love hot weather and my Spanish is intermediate -though my goal is to be fully fluent.
> 
> I have tons of questions as I plan the move so I hope you all will chime in and share your experiences with me.


:welcome:


----------



## tulum

takeniteasy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We are a couple currently living in Toronto, Canada and have fallen in love with Mexico. Specifically the Myan Riviera.
> 
> We are looking into the possibility of moving & opening a business there and are trying to gather as much info as possible on how to do this. I'm really hoping this site/forum will be a great place to speak to like minded folks and gain much needed knowledge.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rick


:high5:Welcome! We are living in the Mayan close to Tulum on a 5 acre jungle lot and building a home. Love it here and spending 6 months for now.. We are from Alberta and tired of the cold winters. Fire your questions away. It has been quite a learning experience.


----------



## takeniteasy

tulum said:


> :high5:Welcome! We are living in the Mayan close to Tulum on a 5 acre jungle lot and building a home. Love it here and spending 6 months for now.. We are from Alberta and tired of the cold winters. Fire your questions away. It has been quite a learning experience.


Hi And thanks for the reply. 

A few questions for you;

So you are living there for 6 months and returning to Canada to renew your travel permit?

Are you building a winter escape home? What's the cost like when building your own home?

Are you working at all in Mexico?

We are hoping to purchase a piece of property that we can live in and also rent rooms for extra income. Plus I want to open a custom electronics company. Integrating audio/video/automation/security into people homes & businesses. 

I have a slew of questions as we are in the gathering info stage but I'll start with these and I look forward to your answers. 

Cheers,

Rick


----------



## Jencats

*Hola!*

Hello Everyone, 
My name is Jen, I live in Alberta, Canada and my husband and I are thinking of moving to Mexico, we're not sure where yet. That's the nice thing about my husbands job is we get to choose anywhere we want to move to. So now we just have to decide where to move to, that's not very easy because all you seem to hear is the horrible things about Mexico. Everyone we talk to says we're going to be kidnapped and held for ransom then killed and I know it has its dangerous places but so does every city and country, I feel you just need to be smart and educated about the places you go. That is why I decided to join this forum to talk to people who have actually made the move to mexico and hear some successful stories and see where the best places to move to and what steps to take to start the moving processes. Thanks and I look forward to talk and meeting people


----------



## msmac

TundraGreen said:


> :welcome:


Thanks for the welcome, Will. I see you are in Guadalajara -have spent time in and love that area!


----------



## TundraGreen

msmac said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Will. I see you are in Guadalajara -have spent time in and love that area!


If you get back this way, look me up.


----------



## ch_expatme

Hola todos! 

My name is Christian, I'm Austrian currently living in Austria. 

I have lived in Mexico (Monterrey) for about 4 years and returned a couple of years ago. I go back whenever I can as I just simply love the country! I'm consulting European companies who send their employees to Latin America (particularly Mexico) in expat management, so if you guys have any visa, immigration, intercultural or whatever Mexico related questions, I'm happy to help!

All the best,
--- Christian ---


----------



## tulum

takeniteasy said:


> Hi And thanks for the reply.
> 
> A few questions for you;
> 
> So you are living there for 6 months and returning to Canada to renew your travel permit?
> 
> Are you building a winter escape home? What's the cost like when building your own home?
> 
> Are you working at all in Mexico?
> 
> We are hoping to purchase a piece of property that we can live in and also rent rooms for extra income. Plus I want to open a custom electronics company. Integrating audio/video/automation/security into people homes & businesses.
> 
> I have a slew of questions as we are in the gathering info stage but I'll start with these and I look forward to your answers.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rick


I sent a reply but dont think it worked:israel:

We are only here for 6 months. On a visitor visa until hubby wants to retire. He works online so a great job and even in the jungle we have a tower and high speed internet.

I know you have to have a mexican corporation to have a business or rent rooms. You can do it by just inviting guests to stay at your home? But then you want write offs. Electronics here are so expensive and importing things are like an extra 30% plus with the new president in QR, the taxes went up from 11% to 16% and all kinds of changes in business rules. Our builder is freaked out about it.

Homes are not that cheap to build here. But we are building our place for what we built our home in canada for 12 years ago. So very affordable. 

Buy land that is titled. Otherwise the ancient mexican family can come and take it. We have a title and a trust on our lot and home. 

I am retired and hubby who knows but like I said can do it here. Very grateful.
Any other questions fire away!!:yo:


----------



## tulum

Jencats said:


> Hello Everyone,
> My name is Jen, I live in Alberta, Canada and my husband and I are thinking of moving to Mexico, we're not sure where yet. That's the nice thing about my husbands job is we get to choose anywhere we want to move to. So now we just have to decide where to move to, that's not very easy because all you seem to hear is the horrible things about Mexico. Everyone we talk to says we're going to be kidnapped and held for ransom then killed and I know it has its dangerous places but so does every city and country, I feel you just need to be smart and educated about the places you go. That is why I decided to join this forum to talk to people who have actually made the move to mexico and hear some successful stories and see where the best places to move to and what steps to take to start the moving processes. Thanks and I look forward to talk and meeting people


I think it depends on areas. We are building a home in the jungle close to Tulum.When we first told our family and friends everyone was sure we would be beheaded somewhere. I have worked for an airline for 30years and believe me have seen the world. So coming here was a breath of fresh air. Smaller Yucatan town with the most incredible beaches in the world. We walk with white coral sand between our toes and sometimes in the Sian Kaan see no one on the beach. We did check out Progresso but it was getting so busy and so hot. Many many cruises and hot spots. Here it is a nice warm temperature in the winter. We are snowbirds so trying it for 6 months. We live in Edmonton, Alberta. Where are you guys?? Lots of Canadians and US people here.
Check out all the areas in Mexico. We love the ocean and beaches but like the quiet jungle which is a bit cooler and abundance of wildlife. We are in a gated secure community and love it so much. But offgrid with solar energy/ septic wetlands and rain water collection. So totally self sufficient. Very strick restrictions on how we build and only 5%...I could go on and on...welcome!:israel:


----------



## JackRafael

*Jack Rafael Gorodezky Mirsky newbie here!*

My name is Jack Rafael Gorodezky as you can see i am a new member of the forum.

I am interested to meet new like minded people


Kind regards,
Jack Gorodezky


----------



## Isla Verde

JackRafael said:


> My name is Jack Rafael Gorodezky as you can see i am a new member of the forum.
> 
> I am interested to meet new like minded people
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Jack Gorodezky


Like minded people in Mexico? Like-minded in what way?


----------



## moonshadows

Still looking to hear from expats in the La Paz area to communicate with.


----------



## sparks

moonshadows said:


> Still looking to hear from expats in the La Paz area to communicate with.


Try the La Paz Gringos Yahoo Group .... lots of folk that live there


----------



## TundraGreen

sparks said:


> Try the La Paz Gringos Yahoo Group .... lots of folk that live there


Or the Cruzeros Club at the Marina. Lots of sailors hang out there in the morning.


----------



## moonshadows

sparks said:


> Try the La Paz Gringos Yahoo Group .... lots of folk that live there


Thank You


----------



## gnosticker

Hi,

My name is Ron, and I moved in with my fiance 2 weeks ago. We met online over 10 years ago, then lost track of each other, only to "reunite" online last Spring. I am living in Puebla and am currently here on a tourist visa, contemplating on if/how to get any of my things down here (from the Seattle area...long drive).

I own a minivan (in the US), but have seen that the costs of eventually 'nationalizing' it seem irrational. So, I am considering taking a two week trip to fly up, pack it up and drive down to the border (Texas), maybe get a vehicle pass, hire a mover across the border to complete the journey (for our stuff), and sell the van back in Texas. Finally, finding some way to return ourselves to Puebla in time for her to get back to work.

We intend on marrying in the very near future, and regarding the above tentative plan, are unsure about whether or not to use the manaje de casa process or just drive across the border with our belongings. 

I have enjoyed the several times I have visited this site, only now having some time to give my introduction to the forum. So, thank you for having me.

peace, ron


----------



## moonshadows

gnosticker said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Ron, and I moved in with my fiance 2 weeks ago. We met online over 10 years ago, then lost track of each other, only to "reunite" online last Spring. I am living in Puebla and am currently here on a tourist visa, contemplating on if/how to get any of my things down here (from the Seattle area...long drive).
> 
> I own a minivan (in the US), but have seen that the costs of eventually 'nationalizing' it seem irrational. So, I am considering taking a two week trip to fly up, pack it up and drive down to the border (Texas), maybe get a vehicle pass, hire a mover across the border to complete the journey (for our stuff), and sell the van back in Texas. Finally, finding some way to return ourselves to Puebla in time for her to get back to work.
> 
> We intend on marrying in the very near future, and regarding the above tentative plan, are unsure about whether or not to use the manaje de casa process or just drive across the border with our belongings.
> 
> I have enjoyed the several times I have visited this site, only now having some time to give my introduction to the forum. So, thank you for having me.
> 
> peace, ron


Good Luck


----------



## RVGRINGO

You might consider driving your van to Laredo, for example, and putting your stuff into a storage locker before selling the van in Texas. Hop a bus south and buy your replacement vehicle at your convenience in the state where you will live in Mexico. Then, when you feel like it, take a trip back north to get stuff from the storage facility, without fees or deposits needed to cross with your Mexican vehicle. 
Buena suerte.


----------



## gnosticker

Thank you, both. I appreciate the advice, RVG.


----------



## Edmund Shrader

Hi all nice to see you guys, I hope to have a good time in all the forums.


----------



## Isla Verde

Edmund Shrader said:


> Hi all nice to see you guys, I hope to have a good time in all the forums.


Greetings. What's your interest in the goings-on in the Mexico Forum?


----------



## kkindopp

Hello All,

My name is Kelly, I am from Calgary Canada, my wife and I bought property in Zipolite Mexico 3 years ago and we are going to start building a bed and breakfast in October 2014.

We will be selling everything in Canada and although I would like to fly down with a suitcase, we have 3 dogs we need to take on the 5200km journey. I don't want to fly them because they are too old and I don't know if they can take the stress.

There is so much to do in the next 7 months, I found this forum mainly as I was searching for the best/safest route to drive From Calgary to Puerto Angel.

Where we have property in Zipolite it is very safe, it's so far south that the drug trade is just not there. I have never once felt threatened in all our trips to mexico but I am a little uneasy about towing a trailer the full length of the country.

We will be going down for one last trip in March and meeting with a Lawyer to find out as much as we can about getting and keeping our vehicle, trailer and dogs in Mexico.

Should be an interesting year.

I hope to be a long time contributor to this forum as we will be living in Mexico and I am a computer guy who spends WAY too much time online researching everything.

Cheers
Kelly


----------



## TundraGreen

kkindopp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My name is Kelly, I am from Calgary Canada, my wife and I bought property in Zipolite Mexico 3 years ago and we are going to start building a bed and breakfast in October 2014.
> 
> We will be selling everything in Canada and although I would like to fly down with a suitcase, we have 3 dogs we need to take on the 5200km journey. I don't want to fly them because they are too old and I don't know if they can take the stress.
> 
> There is so much to do in the next 7 months, I found this forum mainly as I was searching for the best/safest route to drive From Calgary to Puerto Angel.
> 
> Where we have property in Zipolite it is very safe, it's so far south that the drug trade is just not there. I have never once felt threatened in all our trips to mexico but I am a little uneasy about towing a trailer the full length of the country.
> 
> We will be going down for one last trip in March and meeting with a Lawyer to find out as much as we can about getting and keeping our vehicle, trailer and dogs in Mexico.
> 
> Should be an interesting year.
> 
> I hope to be a long time contributor to this forum as we will be living in Mexico and I am a computer guy who spends WAY too much time online researching everything.
> 
> Cheers
> Kelly


:welcome:


----------



## twesa_castillo

*Canadian in Cabo*

Hello Everyone. I'm very glad I found this website. I am a Canadian that is living in Cabo San Lucas. I met a Mexican man while on vacation (go figure) and after many trips back and forth (long distance relationship) I made the move here to Cabo on a one way ticket September 8, 2013.

Things have not been going that great since my move. But I'm here and look forward to meeting all of you, sharing good info and sound advice.

Thanks everyone!

Tammy


----------



## Isla Verde

twesa_castillo said:


> Hello Everyone. I'm very glad I found this website. I am a Canadian that is living in Cabo San Lucas. I met a Mexican man while on vacation (go figure) and after many trips back and forth (long distance relationship) I made the move here to Cabo on a one way ticket September 8, 2013.
> 
> Things have not been going that great since my move. But I'm here and look forward to meeting all of you, sharing good info and sound advice.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Tammy


Sometimes vacation romances don't go that well when the vacation is over, but I hope you're enjoying your new life in Cabo San Lucas anyway. And welcome to this great forum!


----------



## twesa_castillo

Isla Verde said:


> Sometimes vacation romances don't go that well when the vacation is over, but I hope you're enjoying your new life in Cabo San Lucas anyway. And welcome to this great forum!


Thank you so much. So far not enjoying it at all. Spent a lot of money on a failed business well partially failed. Me and my then boyfriend seemed to not get along due to the money problems. We worked through it though and got married on January 9 and now...he moved out. He sponsored me in so I have a visa. Its a real mess. Hoping I can get some good advice on working and so forth. I got some info from immigration today on what needs to be done here for me to get my visa switched to a working visa.


----------



## Isla Verde

twesa_castillo said:


> Thank you so much. So far not enjoying it at all. Spent a lot of money on a failed business well partially failed. Me and my then boyfriend seemed to not get along due to the money problems. We worked through it though and got married on January 9 and now...he moved out. He sponsored me in so I have a visa. Its a real mess. Hoping I can get some good advice on working and so forth. I got some info from immigration today on what needs to be done here for me to get my visa switched to a working visa.


Oh, my god, it sounds worse than I had imagined! I hope your ex-husband's business venture didn't get too much money out of you. Long-distance romances that begin at the beach don't have a good track record, I fear. I can't give you advice about finding work in Cabo San Lucas, since I live far away in Mexico City and have never been to that part of Mexico, but hopefully some other Forum members will be able to help.


----------



## twesa_castillo

Isla Verde said:


> Oh, my god, it sounds worse than I had imagined! I hope your ex-husband's business venture didn't get too much money out of you. Long-distance romances that begin at the beach don't have a good track record, I fear. I can't give you advice about finding work in Cabo San Lucas, since I live far away in Mexico City and have never been to that part of Mexico, but hopefully some other Forum members will be able to help.


I didn't lose a lot of money on the business venture. Information on jobs in Los Cabos area is definitely what I am looking for. I'm a chartered accountant from Canada and an IT Project manager.


----------



## Longford

Concentrating on finding a job in accounting/finance at one of the resort companies is where I'd focus my attention, if I were in your shoes, twesa. Lots of Canadian investors involved in real estate in the region, also ... from what I understand. The challenge for you will be demonstrating that you have greater abilities as an expat working in Mexico than a Mexican with similar credentials and with a better understanding of accounting/finance regulations (of Mexico) has. An employer can probably hire a Mexican with accounting/finance or IT experience for half the salary you would expect to receive. That, too, is a hurdle to overcome. If you haven't already done so, research to see which Canadian-influenced companies are in the area and start the job search there. If you have authority from INM to work in Mexico then that will make the job-hunt easier. What level of Spanish-language proficiency do you have? Anyhow, best of luck.


----------



## socksthecat

Hello! I don't think I ever joined this forum before.

My story is, perhaps, a wee bit complicated.

I came to Mexico in 2008 because my husband was denied a greencard in the US. He was given the ten-year bar. I'm not looking for advice on that, and I'll explain why in a minute.

Anyway, for the first few years since we live in Nuevo Laredo I didn't bother with getting a FM-3 or FM-2. I was crossing the border daily for work so I didn't even have a tourist visa most of the time. I rarely ever went beyond the 26km, and when I did, I got the tourist visa.

Finally in 2011 I got my FM-2. Renewed it, so I now officially have the two-year requirement to apply for naturalization, which I am getting ready to do.

There are two small complications. 1) Found out a few months ago that my husband has been cheating on me for a considerable time. So we are not going to stay together; however, out of guilt he has agreed to help me get my citizenship here before we divorce. This is so that I may own our house, which is in a restricted zone as we live in a border city. And I've been here nearly six years now, so I'd really like to become a citizen and stay.

2) Just found out that I have to get the "carta de no antecedentes penales federal y local" to even begin the citizenship application process, which appears will require either a quick plane ride to the D.F. or paying a notary to do a carta de poder and get me the paperwork. The thing is, my husband doesn't want to wait much longer to start the application process with the SRE (he has a pregnant girlfriend...yes, I know, it's like Jerry Springer). I was told today by a notary that first I have to apply locally for a carta de no antecedentes penales estatal, which I did this morning, and which takes two weeks to receive. THEN he said he'll have to apply for the federal one, which will also take a few weeks.

My husband says he won't wait that long. Is there anyone out there who has done the naturalization process already and can advise me?


----------



## TundraGreen

socksthecat said:


> Hello! I don't think I ever joined this forum before.
> 
> My story is, perhaps, a wee bit complicated.
> 
> I came to Mexico in 2008 because my husband was denied a greencard in the US. He was given the ten-year bar. I'm not looking for advice on that, and I'll explain why in a minute.
> 
> Anyway, for the first few years since we live in Nuevo Laredo I didn't bother with getting a FM-3 or FM-2. I was crossing the border daily for work so I didn't even have a tourist visa most of the time. I rarely ever went beyond the 26km, and when I did, I got the tourist visa.
> 
> Finally in 2011 I got my FM-2. Renewed it, so I now officially have the two-year requirement to apply for naturalization, which I am getting ready to do.
> 
> There are two small complications. 1) Found out a few months ago that my husband has been cheating on me for a considerable time. So we are not going to stay together; however, out of guilt he has agreed to help me get my citizenship here before we divorce. This is so that I may own our house, which is in a restricted zone as we live in a border city. And I've been here nearly six years now, so I'd really like to become a citizen and stay.
> 
> 2) Just found out that I have to get the "carta de no antecedentes penales federal y local" to even begin the citizenship application process, which appears will require either a quick plane ride to the D.F. or paying a notary to do a carta de poder and get me the paperwork. The thing is, my husband doesn't want to wait much longer to start the application process with the SRE (he has a pregnant girlfriend...yes, I know, it's like Jerry Springer). I was told today by a notary that first I have to apply locally for a carta de no antecedentes penales estatal, which I did this morning, and which takes two weeks to receive. THEN he said he'll have to apply for the federal one, which will also take a few weeks.
> 
> My husband says he won't wait that long. Is there anyone out there who has done the naturalization process already and can advise me?


From everything I have read, completing the naturalization process takes some time, something your husband does not want to provide. Incidentally, getting a divorce takes some time as well, but that is beside the point.

What is your rush in applying for citizenship? If you wait three more years, you will be eligible for citizenship on your own.


----------



## socksthecat

I want to do it because 1) my residency right now is based on our marriage, and 2) I want to be the sole owner of our house, something he is willing to do right now but could certainly change his mind in three years or be somewhere very far away by the time I would finally be able to get the escrituras.


----------



## TundraGreen

socksthecat said:


> I want to do it because 1) my residency right now is based on our marriage, and 2) I want to be the sole owner of our house, something he is willing to do right now but could certainly change his mind in three years or be somewhere very far away by the time I would finally be able to get the escrituras.


I see. The residency can be changed of course. The house is a problem. If you weren't in the border zone, you could own it outright without citizenship. Have you looked into transferring it to a bank and getting a fideocomiso ? I guess you are focusing your effort on getting citizenship at this point. Good luck.


----------



## socksthecat

Yes, exactly. The fideicomiso would be a pain, but if it becomes necessary then so be it. Hopefully not.

I'm trying to get everything together right now so we can apply asap, but the frustrating part is figuring out what "everything" entails. I do speak and understand Spanish quite well, thankfully, but even so it seems there are requirements not listed on the SRE website.


----------



## AlanMexicali

TundraGreen said:


> I see. The residency can be changed of course. The house is a problem. If you weren't in the border zone, you could own it outright without citizenship. Have you looked into transferring it to a bank and getting a fideocomiso ? I guess you are focusing your effort on getting citizenship at this point. Good luck.


Getting a fideocomiso for my house in Mexicali would have cost just over $5,000.00 US at the time I bought out my exwife´s share. You hear of cheaper ones but these are ones developers arrange ahead of time to sell condos and houses that are in tourist zones. In a city like Mexicali you pay the full price, no deal and it depends on the state you buy in but most of the money goes to the federal gov´t. and the Notario to set it up, not to a local bank. Notarias there had the same fee. I went to 3, no deals.

I opted out and got the escrow agent when we sold the house in SD to give her the money and had a iron clad contract drawn up. Also It was a part of the divorce settlement agreement the judge had approved and court registered.


----------



## Tako

*My Introduction*

Hello Everyone,
I am a single female living in Puebla, MX and really love being here. I moved here from the USA a couple of months ago with my wife (yeah I know..... one of those relationships). We were together for over ten years and I thought we had a good relationship, but when we visited her family in Tabasco, they put a lot of pressure on her to leave me. They never recognized our marriage as real anyway and were always trying to set her up with "a really nice Latino man". So I guess her family won the battle.  Well, I am retired and have no desire to "work", but I am trying to set up a volunteer teaching job to teach table tennis which I used to teach on a college level in the US. I miss teaching and coaching and since there are no table tennis clubs here where I live, I think I'll start one. I love traveling around Mexico and seeing all the wonders Mexico has to offer. Oh yeah, I drove here from Maryland. :tongue: 
As of a few days ago, the love of my life is my pet chihuahua Momo. When I bought her that seemed to be the final straw for my now Ex since she thought dogs were dirty and she is a germaphobe. 
I am a licensed pilot, aircraft mechanic, published writer, coach, softball player, public speaker, and all around crazy woman. I am not your average run of the mill girl to say the least.  
That's about it folks!


----------



## TundraGreen

Tako said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am a single female living in Puebla, MX and really love being here. I moved here from the USA a couple of months ago with my wife (yeah I know..... one of those relationships). We were together for over ten years and I thought we had a good relationship, but when we visited her family in Tabasco, they put a lot of pressure on her to leave me. They never recognized our marriage as real anyway and were always trying to set her up with "a really nice Latino man". So I guess her family won the battle.  Well, I am retired and have no desire to "work", but I am trying to set up a volunteer teaching job to teach table tennis which I used to teach on a college level in the US. I miss teaching and coaching and since there are no table tennis clubs here where I live, I think I'll start one. I love traveling around Mexico and seeing all the wonders Mexico has to offer. Oh yeah, I drove here from Maryland. :tongue:
> As of a few days ago, the love of my life is my pet chihuahua Momo. When I bought her that seemed to be the final straw for my now Ex since she thought dogs were dirty and she is a germaphobe.
> I am a licensed pilot, aircraft mechanic, published writer, coach, softball player, public speaker, and all around crazy woman. I am not your average run of the mill girl to say the least.
> That's about it folks!


:welcome:


----------



## gnosticker

hi tako, i welcome you also, and also live in puebla.


----------



## Tako

Hi Will, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Tako

Thanks gnosticker! What part of Puebla do you live in? I play softball in Puebla City pretty much every weekend. Take care,
TerriLee


----------



## Bobatbear

My wife and I plan to move to Puerto Vallarta in November, 2014. Would like to rent initially but plan on staying in Mexico indefinitely. We have two beagles and three cats and would like to hear about experiences relative to the issues we will face. We love Mexico and the Mexican people we've met and look forward to enjoying the area for a long time.


----------



## Isla Verde

Bobatbear said:


> My wife and I plan to move to Puerto Vallarta in November, 2014. Would like to rent initially but plan on staying in Mexico indefinitely. We have two beagles and three cats and would like to hear about experiences relative to the issues we will face. We love Mexico and the Mexican people we've met and look forward to enjoying the area for a long time.


I can't be sure since I've never brought a pet with me to Mexico, but I believe the rule is one pet per person.


----------



## TundraGreen

Bobatbear said:


> My wife and I plan to move to Puerto Vallarta in November, 2014. Would like to rent initially but plan on staying in Mexico indefinitely. We have two beagles and three cats and would like to hear about experiences relative to the issues we will face. We love Mexico and the Mexican people we've met and look forward to enjoying the area for a long time.


:welcome: For one thing you will face some humidity. But you probably know that and lots of people love it anyway, either because of or in spite of the humidity.


----------



## Longford

Tako said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am a single female living in Puebla, MX and really love being here. I moved here from the USA a couple of months ago with my wife (yeah I know..... one of those relationships). We were together for over ten years and I thought we had a good relationship, but when we visited her family in Tabasco, they put a lot of pressure on her to leave me. They never recognized our marriage as real anyway and were always trying to set her up with "a really nice Latino man". So I guess her family won the battle.  Well, I am retired and have no desire to "work", but I am trying to set up a volunteer teaching job to teach table tennis which I used to teach on a college level in the US. I miss teaching and coaching and since there are no table tennis clubs here where I live, I think I'll start one. I love traveling around Mexico and seeing all the wonders Mexico has to offer. Oh yeah, I drove here from Maryland. :tongue:
> As of a few days ago, the love of my life is my pet chihuahua Momo. When I bought her that seemed to be the final straw for my now Ex since she thought dogs were dirty and she is a germaphobe.
> I am a licensed pilot, aircraft mechanic, published writer, coach, softball player, public speaker, and all around crazy woman. I am not your average run of the mill girl to say the least.
> That's about it folks!


Interesting, and impressive life story thus far, tako. Welcome to the forum. For all the talk of Mexico being a "live and let live" society, I've found its peoples, generally, to freely and unabashidly practice various forms of prejudice. That two women would marry might be acceptable from afar, but bring it into someone's home and it's often "not in my family!" Sorry it didn't work for the two of you. From your self description it seems you have many skills and talents which can be put to good use on a volunteer basis. The challenge, of course, is finding the right fit with those who can benefit from the generosity of your volunteering. You'll want to make certain, however, that your immigration status is in accordance with the law and regulations ... if you're going to stay in the country. And if you're now in the city of Puebla, it's a huge city and I'm certain there are opportunities to integrate into the community once you get to know the city and its people, network a bit. Anyhow ... keep us posted on on your life in Mexico as you move forward, if you care to. All of us learn from the experiences of others. Best of luck.


----------



## Tako

Longford said:


> Interesting, and impressive life story thus far, tako. Welcome to the forum. For all the talk of Mexico being a "live and let live" society, I've found its peoples, generally, to freely and unabashidly practice various forms of prejudice. That two women would marry might be acceptable from afar, but bring it into someone's home and it's often "not in my family!" Sorry it didn't work for the two of you. From your self description it seems you have many skills and talents which can be put to good use on a volunteer basis. The challenge, of course, is finding the right fit with those who can benefit from the generosity of your volunteering. You'll want to make certain, however, that your immigration status is in accordance with the law and regulations ... if you're going to stay in the country. And if you're now in the city of Puebla, it's a huge city and I'm certain there are opportunities to integrate into the community once you get to know the city and its people, network a bit. Anyhow ... keep us posted on on your life in Mexico as you move forward, if you care to. All of us learn from the experiences of others. Best of luck.


Thank you for your response Longford. I think you have a good grasp of the situation with the live and let live concept in Mexico. Almost anything is fine as long as it's not in YOUR family.  I found the difference between how her family treated me and how they really felt to be quite perplexing. They were very nice to me in a stand off sort of way. At the same time they were making it very clear to my spouse that they did not like our relationship even to the point of trying to set her up with men right in front of me. 
On the volunteer subject, I've been approached to teach English in a school here where I live. I've made it very clear to them that I am here on a tourist visa and can not "make money". I also helped a friend of mine repair his airplane and he wanted to pay me and I refused to accept money. I'm not here to work anyway. If I do something I have a talent for now, I consider it a hobby and I don't do it to make money. I just love to help people and have fun doing it. 
As I continue to expand my knowledge of the area and people, I will certainly share my experiences.
Thanks again,
TerriLee


----------



## TundraGreen

Tako said:


> … I found the difference between how her family treated me and how they really felt to be quite perplexing. They were very nice to me in a stand off sort of way. At the same time they were making it very clear to my spouse that they did not like our relationship even to the point of trying to set her up with men right in front of me. …


I think that difference is experienced by everyone. It seems to be a custom in Mexico to be very friendly to everyone, if a little stand-offish. It is only after you get to know them better that you learn more about their real feelings.

I am fortunate enough to be in a similar situation to you. I like to do things but don't worry about getting paid for them so I volunteer for various activities (Pan Am Games, NGO, etc). In fact, it was a volunteer activity that brought me to Mexico originally, the US Peace Corps.


----------



## Mr Wahoo

*Nomad*



TundraGreen said:


> Or the Cruzeros Club at the Marina. Lots of sailors hang out there in the morning.


Or Baja Nomad


----------



## Tako

TundraGreen said:


> I think that difference is experienced by everyone. It seems to be a custom in Mexico to be very friendly to everyone, if a little stand-offish. It is only after you get to know them better that you learn more about their real feelings.
> 
> I am fortunate enough to be in a similar situation to you. I like to do things but don't worry about getting paid for them so I volunteer for various activities (Pan Am Games, NGO, etc). In fact, it was a volunteer activity that brought me to Mexico originally, the US Peace Corps.


That's interesting! I actually thought about the Peace Corps, but decided after being in aviation all my life that I'd had enough of the "guvment" stuff,  That said, if you have any contacts where you could get me in touch with the Pan Am Games, that would be great! I have experience running tournaments and am a certified coach, referee, and umpire in table tennis. I have worked with Special Olympics in the past too.


----------



## TundraGreen

Tako said:


> That's interesting! I actually thought about the Peace Corps, but decided after being in aviation all my life that I'd had enough of the "guvment" stuff,  That said, if you have any contacts where you could get me in touch with the Pan Am Games, that would be great! I have experience running tournaments and am a certified coach, referee, and umpire in table tennis. I have worked with Special Olympics in the past too.


The Pan Am Games were in Guadalajara in 2011. They are in Toronto next year, and Lima in 2019. My contacts were all with the local organizing committee here, so I don't think they would help you much in Toronto or Lima. I did translation and interpretation for the Press Center for the 2011 games.


----------



## gnosticker

Tako said:


> Thanks gnosticker! What part of Puebla do you live in? I play softball in Puebla City pretty much every weekend. Take care,
> TerriLee


Pardon the late reply - I live near the parque del arte, roughly 3 miles east of downtown.


----------



## Redust

*Rookie Alert*

Greetings,
My wife and I are in our mid forties and considering retiring somewhere in Baja.We intend to rent and eventually buy when convinced that Baja is where we want to stay.Opening a small cantina or restaurant is on our agenda as well. My Wife is Mexican and has family in Mexicali.They have mentioned La Paz, Ensenada, and Loretto being potentially promising as to what my wife and I Are Looking To accomplish.Any feedback would be greatly appreciated and thank you for having me as a new member.


----------



## TundraGreen

Redust said:


> Greetings,
> My wife and I are in our mid forties and considering retiring somewhere in Baja.We intend to rent and eventually buy when convinced that Baja is where we want to stay.Opening a small cantina or restaurant is on our agenda as well. My Wife is Mexican and has family in Mexicali.They have mentioned La Paz, Ensenada, and Loretto being potentially promising as to what my wife and I Are Looking To accomplish.Any feedback would be greatly appreciated and thank you for having me as a new member.


:welcome: I don't know Loreto, but have been to both Ensenada and La Paz. I like them both. They are quite different. When I was in Ensenada, there were about 20 sea lions hanging in the marina. The boat maintenance people didn't like them because they destroyed the piers climbing up on them and jumping off. They put a lot of weight in one place.


----------



## lenstewart

Well, I don't live in Loreto, but have visited a number of times to and from Mulege. It seems like a very beautiful and sweet community. Way smaller than LaPaz and Ensenada, Loreto is probably no bigger than 15,000. Has a mediterranean feel to it to me. Don't know enough about the economy to know if it fits your business plan. But, I would definitely recommend you visit to feel the energy and see if it fits your plans. You won't be sorry for the visit.


----------



## Redust

lenstewart said:


> Well, I don't live in Loreto, but have visited a number of times to and from Mulege. It seems like a very beautiful and sweet community. Way smaller than LaPaz and Ensenada, Loreto is probably no bigger than 15,000. Has a mediterranean feel to it to me. Don't know enough about the economy to know if it fits your business plan. But, I would definitely recommend you visit to feel the energy and see if it fits your plans. You won't be sorry for the visit.


What can you tell me about Mulege??


----------



## janinemc

*Hi*

Hello to all! My name is Janine and I am looking to gain as much info as I can about retiring to Mexico. I am particularly interested in Rosarito Beach, Ensenada, or Cabo San Lucas. I currently live in CA with my husband. He is not as adventurous as I am or we would be there already! Anyway, I will be posting with a ton of questions about EVERYTHING related to retiring in Mexico. I look forward to hearing from a lo of you!


----------



## TundraGreen

janinemc said:


> Hello to all! My name is Janine and I am looking to gain as much info as I can about retiring to Mexico. I am particularly interested in Rosarito Beach, Ensenada, or Cabo San Lucas. I currently live in CA with my husband. He is not as adventurous as I am or we would be there already! Anyway, I will be posting with a ton of questions about EVERYTHING related to retiring in Mexico. I look forward to hearing from a lo of you!


:welcome:


----------



## janinemc

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Bobatbear said:


> My wife and I plan to move to Puerto Vallarta in November, 2014. Would like to rent initially but plan on staying in Mexico indefinitely. We have two beagles and three cats and would like to hear about experiences relative to the issues we will face. We love Mexico and the Mexican people we've met and look forward to enjoying the area for a long time.


Hi there! 

I also live in Puerto Vallarta! As far as bringing the animals you will have to check with the airlines. I brought a cat with me with no problems..A couple years ago I brought 2 cats. =) As far as renting, it may be a but difficult with the animals to find a place, but I'm sure you can find someone to work with you! 

Good luck!


----------



## Charlie223

*Hi I'm new*

My name is Charlie and I'm from the northeastern part of the US, right above NYC. I recently got an offer to rent a place in Mexico City and it sounds too good to pass up. My only concern is that a friend of mine told me some disturbing things about Mexico City, some things that I was hoping to clear up. Some of these include, Americans not being well liked, hated is the word he used (he's Canadian btw) the high chances of being kidnapped and murdered, etc. The place I'd be staying at would be near the Frida Kahlo Museum and I'm leaving in a month but I'm really starting to get scared for the reasons provided above. My friend has been to Mexico and has a citizenship there so it's not like he doesn't know what he's talking about. If some of you could clarify this, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Charlie223 said:


> My name is Charlie and I'm from the northeastern part of the US, right above NYC. I recently got an offer to rent a place in Mexico City and it sounds too good to pass up. My only concern is that a friend of mine told me some disturbing things about Mexico City, some things that I was hoping to clear up. Some of these include, Americans not being well liked, hated is the word he used (he's Canadian btw) the high chances of being kidnapped and murdered, etc. The place I'd be staying at would be near the Frida Kahlo Museum and I'm leaving in a month but I'm really starting to get scared for the reasons provided above. My friend has been to Mexico and has a citizenship there so it's not like he doesn't know what he's talking about. If some of you could clarify this, I'd appreciate it.


I just spent 4 days in Mexico City and felt safe everywhere. In my opinión people who are scared of being murdered or kidnapped there or anywhere else because they are foriegners should stay home. Me being a 6 ft tall, white as snow, bright blued eyes guy [American/Canadian] have zero fear and it shows in the way I conduct myself in public everywhere I go.

On the other hand sticking out as a foriegner, like myself, and acting afraid of everything "might" get you not only noticed but give you a nervious breakdown, stroke, or heart attack. In this case it might be better to avoid these things and remain at home safe and secure. 

I have never heard of Americans not being liked in Mexico, parts of Europe and the Middle East maybe. Many Mexicans love the US and things American and the places here in Mexico prove it. Many Mexicans have family or friends living in the US, or did live there and know more about it than Canadians and Americans know about Mexico. I find the exact opposite true to what your friend states. Alan


----------



## Charlie223

If what you're saying is Mexico City is safe, then that's all I need to know. Thank you.


----------



## Longford

Charlie223 said:


> My name is Charlie and I'm from the northeastern part of the US, right above NYC. I recently got an offer to rent a place in Mexico City and it sounds too good to pass up.


When you say "offer to rent a place" is the back story also that you will be working in Mexico City ... or are you contemplating retiring or relocating your residence to Mexico? Offers which are "too good to pass up" are oftentimes the ones that should be passed-up. If this were an opportunity presented to me I'd want to know a lot more about the apartment and where it's located in Mexico City. 



> My only concern is that a friend of mine told me some disturbing things about Mexico City, some things that I was hoping to clear up. Some of these include, Americans not being well liked, hated is the word he used (he's Canadian btw) the high chances of being kidnapped and murdered, etc.


What people experience in Mexico City, or any other city on the planet, differs by person and by their individual experiences. There's no one universal reaction or conculusion, particularly not when it comes to the question of safety and security. People will have different standards and frames of reference. As in many other cities aorund the world, in Mexico City there are good neighborhoods in which to live, and ones not so good - ones which present elevated security risks. Sometimes the good and the bad are very close together and that's why it's so very important to make a familiarization trip to check things out before just packing-up and moving based on someone elses representations. My experiences in Mexico, as a prior resident and visitor over a span of the past 21 years is that Mexico City residents, Mexican nationals ... are indifferent/neutral when it comes to likes/dislikes of foreigners. They tolerate us, like us, sometimes envy us ... but more than anything else, they put up with us without any hostility as long as we behave ourselves. My observation has been and what I've learned is that most of the crime in Mexico City are crimes of opportunity: someone is victimized because they find themselves in the wrong place at the wrong time. If foreigners are victimized, and they are ... I think it's mostly because of the 'wrong place, wrong time' thing. But some foreigners wander off into neighborhoods or along streets where they should stay away from or not go unless accompanied by someone who knows the neighborhood ... and they're victimized. But the criminals are equal opportunity criminals ... they target whomever is the easiest target. I think the statistics will show that more kidnapping takes place in Mexico than anyplace else on the planet and it's a huge problem for Mexican families (moreso than for the wealthiest in the nation). And some foreigners have been kidnapped. But the kidnappings, other than the express kidnappings taking place at an ATM machine, for instance, are targeted events and the targets are mostly small business owners and their family members, students, etc. While I am always concerned about street crimes I've never been worried about being targeted for kidnapping. I do pay attention, however, when I withdraw money from an ATM machine where not many other people are around at the same time. There's safety in numbers.



> The place I'd be staying at would be near the Frida Kahlo Museum and I'm leaving in a month but I'm really starting to get scared for the reasons provided above. My friend has been to Mexico and has a citizenship there so it's not like he doesn't know what he's talking about. If some of you could clarify this, I'd appreciate it.


Typically, when someone rents an apartment in Mexico City they're required to have a co-signer and the leases are one-year in length. There are exceptions to this process, but not often from what I witness and have experienced. Maybe you'll be in a share situation, we don't know from your remarks. What will your immigration status be? Arriving as a tourist for a look around to determine if a long-term move is right for you? Or, relocating to reside in Mexico for a period beyond 180-days? The less than 180-days can be done with short-term permission and as a tourist. Anything longer than that and you should apply for a visa which recognizes that status and the application and approval process starts close to where you live ... not in Mexico City. There are minimum income requirements for the residency permission.

Generally, there's relatively little interest about Mexico in the USA - beyond the Mexican-American communities or the Anglo communities along the Mexico/USA border. And the media in the USA and Canada pay relatively little attention to things happening in Mexico except when there's something extraordinary and negative. And though some Mexicans now residing in the USA and Canada, and Mexican Americans with family still in Mexico continue to receive news from 'home', they might not have information which is specifically pertinent to what your plans are. I wouldn't discount those reports out of hand, but they need to be weighed for relevancy.

Maybe what's best for you is to plan for a short visit to Mexico to check things out. Living in Mexico is much different than vacationing in Mexico or visiting for a short period of time. By the way, how well do you speak Spanish?

Best of luck with your plans.


----------



## TundraGreen

Charlie223 said:


> My name is Charlie and I'm from the northeastern part of the US, right above NYC. I recently got an offer to rent a place in Mexico City and it sounds too good to pass up. My only concern is that a friend of mine told me some disturbing things about Mexico City, some things that I was hoping to clear up. Some of these include, Americans not being well liked, hated is the word he used (he's Canadian btw) the high chances of being kidnapped and murdered, etc. The place I'd be staying at would be near the Frida Kahlo Museum and I'm leaving in a month but I'm really starting to get scared for the reasons provided above. My friend has been to Mexico and has a citizenship there so it's not like he doesn't know what he's talking about. If some of you could clarify this, I'd appreciate it.


The Frida Kahlo museum is in a section called Coyoacan. It is a very nice area with a mix of residences, restaurants and shops. There is a park with a track about a kilometer around for running or walking. It is a short subway ride from the university with a lot of cultural events, movies etc, and a slightly longer subway ride from the center of Mexico City with its museums, Zocalo plaza, night life, etc. Living in or near Coyoacan would be very pleasant.

While I have met some Mexicans who profess not to like the US much (we did steal half of their country not that long ago), I have never felt that that dislike was personal or directed at me as an individual. 

The murder rate in Mexico City in 2012 was 22 per 100,000. For comparison the murder rate that year was also around 20 per 100,000 in Chicago, Buffalo, Cleveland, Kansas City, Memphis and Philadelphia. While it was about 35 in Newark and St. Louis and over 50 in Detroit and New Orleans. The consistency in reporting crimes probably differs so it is not exactly a fair comparison, and big city crime is never evenly distributed. Your chances of being a victim in Coyoacan may well be less than where you live now.


----------



## Charlie223

Hi Longford, thanks for responding.




Longford said:


> When you say "offer to rent a place" is the back story also that you will be working in Mexico City ... or are you contemplating retiring or relocating your residence to Mexico? Offers which are "too good to pass up" are oftentimes the ones that should be passed-up. If this were an opportunity presented to me I'd want to know a lot more about the apartment and where it's located in Mexico City.
> 
> 
> I'll be subletting a place. I know the original tenant from the states so I'll be renting from her. I plan to leave after about 5 mos. I won't be working there but I have income coming in during that time. I won't be be able to look at it first although I've seen the neighborhood via Google Maps and it looks nice. The concierge knows I'm coming and it's all basically a go. But then someone else I know told me that place is surrounded by bad neighborhoods filled with people who hate Americans so you can imagine my surprise.
> 
> 
> What people experience in Mexico City, or any other city on the planet, differs by person and by their individual experiences. There's no one universal reaction or conculusion, particularly not when it comes to the question of safety and security. People will have different standards and frames of reference. As in many other cities aorund the world, in Mexico City there are good neighborhoods in which to live, and ones not so good - ones which present elevated security risks. Sometimes the good and the bad are very close together and that's why it's so very important to make a familiarization trip to check things out before just packing-up and moving based on someone elses representations. My experiences in Mexico, as a prior resident and visitor over a span of the past 21 years is that Mexico City residents, Mexican nationals ... are indifferent/neutral when it comes to likes/dislikes of foreigners. They tolerate us, like us, sometimes envy us ... but more than anything else, they put up with us without any hostility as long as we behave ourselves. My observation has been and what I've learned is that most of the crime in Mexico City are crimes of opportunity: someone is victimized because they find themselves in the wrong place at the wrong time. If foreigners are victimized, and they are ... I think it's mostly because of the 'wrong place, wrong time' thing. But some foreigners wander off into neighborhoods or along streets where they should stay away from or not go unless accompanied by someone who knows the neighborhood ... and they're victimized. But the criminals are equal opportunity criminals ... they target whomever is the easiest target. I think the statistics will show that more kidnapping takes place in Mexico than anyplace else on the planet and it's a huge problem for Mexican families (moreso than for the wealthiest in the nation). And some foreigners have been kidnapped. But the kidnappings, other than the express kidnappings taking place at an ATM machine, for instance, are targeted events and the targets are mostly small business owners and their family members, students, etc. While I am always concerned about street crimes I've never been worried about being targeted for kidnapping. I do pay attention, however, when I withdraw money from an ATM machine where not many other people are around at the same time. There's safety in numbers.
> 
> I've lived in some of the rougher parts of Boston and I'm not saying it's the same thing but I know how not to make a target of myself. The way this person described Mexico City, it sounded like Mogadishu.
> 
> 
> Typically, when someone rents an apartment in Mexico City they're required to have a co-signer and the leases are one-year in length. There are exceptions to this process, but not often from what I witness and have experienced. Maybe you'll be in a share situation, we don't know from your remarks. What will your immigration status be? Arriving as a tourist for a look around to determine if a long-term move is right for you? Or, relocating to reside in Mexico for a period beyond 180-days? The less than 180-days can be done with short-term permission and as a tourist. Anything longer than that and you should apply for a visa which recognizes that status and the application and approval process starts close to where you live ... not in Mexico City. There are minimum income requirements for the residency permission.
> 
> I plan on staying for about five months. I have friends who live there and we're all involved in film. I want to make a low budget, short indie film or two, do some writing and come about fall I'll be going to the UK. I don't want to move to Mexico, I just want to have that experience.
> 
> 
> Generally, there's relatively little interest about Mexico in the USA - beyond the Mexican-American communities or the Anglo communities along the Mexico/USA border. And the media in the USA and Canada pay relatively little attention to things happening in Mexico except when there's something extraordinary and negative. And though some Mexicans now residing in the USA and Canada, and Mexican Americans with family still in Mexico continue to receive news from 'home', they might not have information which is specifically pertinent to what your plans are. I wouldn't discount those reports out of hand, but they need to be weighed for relevancy.
> 
> I know the news in the states gets sensationalized. The friend I spoke with has Mexican citizenship. He told me to put a Canadian Maple Leaf on my backpack. I don't even have a back pack but I feel like when you have to lie about being an American you're not in a safe place.
> 
> Maybe what's best for you is to plan for a short visit to Mexico to check things out. Living in Mexico is much different than vacationing in Mexico or visiting for a short period of time. By the way, how well do you speak Spanish?
> 
> My Spanish isn't great but it's better than most Americans.
> 
> Best of luck with your plans.


Thank you! Your insights are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Charlie223

TundraGreen said:


> The Frida Kahlo museum is in a section called Coyoacan. It is a very nice area with a mix of residences, restaurants and shops. There is a park with a track about a kilometer around for running or walking. It is a short subway ride from the university with a lot of cultural events, movies etc, and a slightly longer subway ride from the center of Mexico City with its museums, Zocalo plaza, night life, etc. Living in or near Coyoacan would be very pleasant.
> 
> While I have met some Mexicans who profess not to like the US much (we did steal half of their country not that long ago), I have never felt that that dislike was personal or directed at me as an individual.
> 
> The murder rate in Mexico City in 2012 was 22 per 100,000. For comparison the murder rate that year was also around 20 per 100,000 in Chicago, Buffalo, Cleveland, Kansas City, Memphis and Philadelphia. While it was about 35 in Newark and St. Louis and over 50 in Detroit and New Orleans. The consistency in reporting crimes probably differs so it is not exactly a fair comparison, and big city crime is never evenly distributed. Your chances of being a victim in Coyoacan may well be less than where you live now.


Thank you so much for putting that in perspective. I've lived in cities with similar crime rates and never worried once since I knew how not to get mugged or killed o whatever. I think my friend was trying to scare me. Really, I just want to work on my writing, make a short film or two (God willing) and work on my Spanish. I'm scheduled to leave early April so it's coming up fast.


----------



## jdb1946

Hello, we are two older females who are sisters wanting to move to Merida/Progresso we are living on our social security and of course looking for the best value, we would like to rent first and then maybe buy or build a house, one concern is getting there safely. Anyone with ideas we are coming from Phoenix Az
and will be bringing our Golden retriever.


----------



## Longford

jdb1946 said:


> Hello, we are two older females who are sisters wanting to move to Merida/Progresso we are living on our social security and of course looking for the best value, we would like to rent first and then maybe buy or build a house, one concern is getting there safely. Anyone with ideas we are coming from Phoenix Az and will be bringing our Golden retriever.


:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

I'm thinking that the first thing you need to confirm, to yourselves, is that you will be able to meet the Mexican government requirements to receive a visa to reside in Mexico, particularly so the minimum monthly income or other asset levels. Also, too, if you haven't yet visited Merida/Progresso (you didn't tell us) you should probably visit at a couple or several times of year beforehand ... also to make certain that the climate and you agree with one another. You might want to review prior discussions on this particular forum for topics which will be helpful, including the discussions of Merida and moving there which were posted by other persons. Best of luck with your trip planning.


----------



## bunchesofun

Hola! My husband and I are considering moving to Mexico when we retire in a few years. Originally from Northern California, we have resided in Ohio for nearly 18 years now. We will be very happy when winter is OVER this year and spring arrives! Right now we are looking at Chapala as a destination. I have been to Mexico in the 80's and loved it there. DH has not been. Eighteen years ago we left CA for Iowa and after 18 months continued on to Ohio so are not strangers to moving away from all you know.

I have had two years of Spanish over 40 years ago, and DH had also studied in school. Neither are fluent, but if people use simple Spanish can get the gist of it. We plan on studying more before then.

I had a question perhaps someone can answer. If your income is slightly below what they require but you have $180,000 in real estate, would they take both into consideration Our current retirement figures would qualify, but as they raise the amount every year we are not sure exactly where we would stand in a few years. It might be close.

Have been reading all the threads that interest me and getting to know some of you that way. Thanking you in advance for your help and support.


----------



## featherlitesoci

Hi,
My name is Priyanka. I am new to the forum.


----------



## Isla Verde

Hi Priyanka, What is your interest in Mexico?


----------



## Cari

*Mexico dreaming...*

Hi,
I am still in the process of trying to figure out how to move down to the Baja, either San Jose del Cabo or La Paz area.
I am living on Vancouver Island, and am missing Mexico so much. I travelled down the Baja and across to the mainland on a motorcycle a long time ago and have loved the country ever since! 
I'm just hoping to get some info and ideas to help me make my dream of living in Mexico a reality.
Thanks to you all


----------



## Isla Verde

Cari said:


> Hi,
> I am still in the process of trying to figure out how to move down to the Baja, either San Jose del Cabo or La Paz area.
> I am living on Vancouver Island, and am missing Mexico so much. I travelled down the Baja and across to the mainland on a motorcycle a long time ago and have loved the country ever since!
> I'm just hoping to get some info and ideas to help me make my dream of living in Mexico a reality.
> Thanks to you all


If you're planning to move to Mexico and live here full-time, the first thing you need to do is visit your nearest Mexican Consulate in Canada to get information about the financial requirements for applying for a residence visa.


----------



## drifterdoug

Basically,I am exploring the possibility of moving to Mexico,,I almost moved to Mexico years ago when driving a truck,and was in Laredo,TX a lot,,,I know that my pension will go a lot further down in Mexico,,


----------



## drifterdoug

What are the income requirements for living in Mexico,,,,What about bringing my car and motorcycle to Mexico,,,


----------



## Longford

drifterdoug said:


> What are the income requirements for living in Mexico,,,,What about bringing my car and motorcycle to Mexico,,,


Here's a good place to start your research:

How to Move to Mexico


----------



## mexhapati

thanks for this forum, my name is rene olguin born in DF and educated in minnesota

travel often around both countries on business...have lived in many cities on this side of the border: zihuatanejo, alamos, mexico city, san miguel de allende and currently in dolores hidalgo running a small ceramic tile business

look forward to seeing your posts


----------



## Isla Verde

mexhapati said:


> thanks for this forum, my name is rene olguin born in DF and educated in minnesota
> 
> travel often around both countries on business...have lived in many cities on this side of the border: zihuatanejo, alamos, mexico city, san miguel de allende and currently in dolores hidalgo running a small ceramic tile business
> 
> look forward to seeing your posts


And we're looking forward to seeing yours. Welcome to the Mexico Forum!


----------



## civilsid

*Greetings / saludos!*

Well Hi there ****** friends and neighbors-

My name is Sid Cranston, my handle is "civilsid" because I am a licensed civil engineer. I left sunny Arizona on August 6, 2013 and have been traveling south of the border ever since.

VERY short synopsis: Route 1 south TJ, Guerro *****, stop in Loreto for a month or so. Continue south to La Paz for another short break. Driving 1995 Chevy G20 conversion van. Load van on ferry boat in early November and unload in Mazatlan. Drive to Guadalajara. Dios mio, I hate the traffic but I love this wonderful girl I meet in the first week of December.

Writing this from Quetzaltenango, Guatemala but now planning to return to México before the end of the month. My 6 months expired. I think we are headed to Xalapa area of Vera Cruz. Ha-ha, I try to expect all possibilities and I understand everything is highly variable in these parts.

Hopefully I can find info here about vehicles- ONE Arizona plate is a police magnet and I would LOVE to get Mex placas to minimize the bother.

My Spanish is awful but not getting any worse.

I came to Guatemala to hit up the Mex embajado to get a longer residency allowance so I don't have to leave the country every 6 months. Getting screwed around at every turn but I have no problem at all proving the income threshold of $2,500 USD monthly. 

Oh well, these are other topics probably addressed elsewhere. Glad I found this resource.

Cheers! Sid.


----------



## Longford

:welcome: to the forum, Sid!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Your van is probably importable, but it may not be worth the cost. Of course, you could still drive it back to the USA, but only temporarily and not be able to re-register it there. 
Meanwhild; enjoy your travels.


----------



## DixieVD

Hi my name is Dixie. I live in Canada with my husband Luc. We have been going to Mexico for the last 4 years, primarily the PV area. This year I visited friends in Chapala, and fell in love with the people and lifestyle. We are going down in June to actively look for a home to buy. I will be retiring in 4 years and wish to spend the winters there in the interim.


----------



## GCW

My name is Guy. I'm retired fire service, 30 years. My wife, Peg and I have been coming to Cancun since 1993. Been retired here in Cancun for eight years living in an old condo we bought on the cheap and fixing up ourselves. Love the heat, the ocean, and our many friends. We volunteer once a week at the local Cecate (government trade school) to practice hablando with the senior English class. We also like to explore having visited most of the state capitals in the Yucatan along with about a dozen small towns and of course the ruins. We feel life is what you make of it here in Mexico once you get over the culture shock...lol.


----------



## tx2mex

*Hello MX Passport*

Hello ALL

My name is Buddy, I live in Dallas Tx and I am looking to expat to Mexico. I always loved to people's attitude in Mexico. Any way, I am looking for any information on the Mexican citizen ship process or simply obtaining a Mexican passport. I prefer the latter. I if any of you can guide to to this information it could be financially rewarding for you! As the first passport concierge service I contacted wanted $35-40,000 for this process - - I simply don't have that kind of money. But I do realize this process won't be free or cheap. I look forward to hearing from you. Feel free to PM or contact me, info on profile


----------



## janinemc

Here is a link I found on a forum. Hope this helps!


New Rules and Procedures for Immigration, Visiting, and Staying in Mexico | Surviving Yucatan


----------



## Longford

tx2mex said:


> Hello ALL
> 
> My name is Buddy, I live in Dallas Tx and I am looking to expat to Mexico. I always loved to people's attitude in Mexico. Any way, I am looking for any information on the Mexican citizen ship process or simply obtaining a Mexican passport. I prefer the latter. I if any of you can guide to to this information it could be financially rewarding for you! As the first passport concierge service I contacted wanted $35-40,000 for this process - - I simply don't have that kind of money. But I do realize this process won't be free or cheap. I look forward to hearing from you. Feel free to PM or contact me, info on profile


No need to leave this forum to visit another, competing forum, to learn about the immigration rules/process. Scroll down in the main forum and read the many helpful remarks. Obviously, what you need to first do is locate the November 2012 rules then read them to understand the requirements. Depending upon your status and ancestry, there are likely to be minimum monthly income or total asset accumulation requirements to be met. If the monetary amounts you mention having been quoted to you are in US$ then I"ll suggest you were speaking with criminals who would probably obtain false and invalid passport, or, possibly, a passport secured by bribing an INM employee. I don't suggest going the illegal/corrupt route. Look at the regulations, see if you have the monthly income to qualify ... then the decision to move to Mexico, or not, should become clearer. Best of luck.


----------



## Isla Verde

tx2mex said:


> Hello ALL
> 
> My name is Buddy, I live in Dallas Tx and I am looking to expat to Mexico. I always loved to people's attitude in Mexico. Any way, I am looking for any information on the Mexican citizen ship process or simply obtaining a Mexican passport. I prefer the latter. I if any of you can guide to to this information it could be financially rewarding for you! As the first passport concierge service I contacted wanted $35-40,000 for this process - - I simply don't have that kind of money. But I do realize this process won't be free or cheap. I look forward to hearing from you. Feel free to PM or contact me, info on profile


What is a passport concierge service? There is no legal way to obtain a Mexican passport if you are not a Mexican citizen. And to become a Mexican citizen, you must first become a legal resident. As Longford mentions in the above post, there is lots of information for doing this on this forum if you do a search.


----------



## jepsie.2000

Hello all, My name is Jeff and my wife and I are taking a vacation to Mexico next Feb. We signed up with 'Focus on Mexico' in Lake Chapala. We are contemplating retiring to Mexico, so I joined this forum to see the 'good' and 'bad' and try to make our own decision.


----------



## Longford

jepsie.2000 said:


> Hello all, My name is Jeff and my wife and I are taking a vacation to Mexico next Feb. We signed up with 'Focus on Mexico' in Lake Chapala. We are contemplating retiring to Mexico, so I joined this forum to see the 'good' and 'bad' and try to make our own decision.


:welcome: to the Mexico Forum, Jeff!

There is a wealth of information about Mexico here on this forum, archived in the discussions which appear on the many pages in general posting section - discussions which you aren't likely to hear from Focus Mexico. But, good for you ... for investigating more deeply than just that presentation. My suggestion is that the first thing which you should do is to confirm for yourself that you and your wife qualify for a visa to retire/live in Mexico. After that's out of the way the "where to live" is obviously the focal point. Best of luck with the vacation, and continued investigation.


----------



## rixtravels

Hi!
My name is Rick and I'm planning on moving to Mexico next February. I lived in Puerto Vallarta and Lake Chapala for a year and a half about 15 years ago. Now I'm retired I'm planning on moving back for good. My pension is rather small so I'm looking for a nice beach town that isn't too expensive. My main concern is finding a furnished studio apartment for under $400 a month if possible.


----------



## TundraGreen

rixtravels said:


> Hi!
> My name is Rick and I'm planning on moving to Mexico next February. I lived in Puerto Vallarta and Lake Chapala for a year and a half about 15 years ago. Now I'm retired I'm planning on moving back for good. My pension is rather small so I'm looking for a nice beach town that isn't too expensive. My main concern is finding a furnished studio apartment for under $400 a month if possible.


:welcome:

Definitely possible, depending on location. I have friend who lives in a 3 bedroom house that she rents for that amount.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Definitely possible, depending on location. I have friend who lives in a 3 bedroom house that she rents for that amount.


No to be a killjoy, but Rick wants to live at the beach, where rents might be higher than they are in Guadalajara.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> No to be a killjoy, but Rick wants to live at the beach, where rents might be higher than they are in Guadalajara.


That is why I said depends on location. It might not be possible in Puerto Vallarta, but I am sure it is possible in San Blas.


----------



## roadapple

*Greetings!*

I will be moving to Cuernavaca in the 1-2 years with my wife, who is from Villahermosa, Tabasco. She is retired and I soon will be, and we chose Cuernavaca for it's climate, proximity to Mexico City (she used to live there for many years), because it's close to the ocean (3 hrs.) plus it's close to many family members in and around Mexico City.

We will be buying a house upon moving there, so there will be no rent to pay and only a minimal mortgage if any. We'll have an income of over $2,000 USD per month.

So we know we'll be able to afford to live there, but our questions are:

Can we live comfortably on $2K a month w/ no rent? We're practical people, not big spenders.

How is the overall security situation there?

Are there places around the area that have live "American" music? I'm a professional musician and hopefully can find some people to jam with in the expat community.

I already know that playing golf often is pretty much out of the question, bummer.

We're looking forward to moving there. Our daughter has a weekend condo there which we've been to many many times over the past 3 years. We've already got our favorite seafood restaurant and taco house....

Thanks for the info!

Scott y Maria Antonieta


----------



## bougainvillea

I am planning to move and semi retire in Mexico at the end of 2014. I have lived extensively abroad (Mexico, Spain, Guatemala, Chile) and speak fluent Spanish. Only problem is I cannot decide between Oaxaca, Cuernavaca, and maybe Taxco. I would love to hear fr anyone who can speak comparatively about, say, Cuernavaca versus Oaxaca. I definitely want the highlands.... not a beach person. I like the cooler climate of the highlands. I'm currently living in Dallas. Ill be in Cuernavaca for two weeks the first of June, 2014, and wish someone could tell me how to find a Newcomers meeting. There's no info online. 

Thanks!


----------



## rixtravels

I'm also considering approaching small hotels - posadas and inquiring if they are interested in a long term renter, three to six months for $300 - $400 a month.


----------



## rixtravels

How is the rental housing availability in Bucerias and the general Bay of Banduras area right now?


----------



## Longford

roadapple said:


> I will be moving to Cuernavaca in the 1-2 years with my wife, who is from Villahermosa, Tabasco. She is retired and I soon will be, and we chose Cuernavaca for it's climate, proximity to Mexico City (she used to live there for many years), because it's close to the ocean (3 hrs.) plus it's close to many family members in and around Mexico City.
> 
> We will be buying a house upon moving there, so there will be no rent to pay and only a minimal mortgage if any. We'll have an income of over $2,000 USD per month.
> 
> So we know we'll be able to afford to live there, but our questions are:
> 
> Can we live comfortably on $2K a month w/ no rent? We're practical people, not big spenders.
> 
> How is the overall security situation there?
> 
> Are there places around the area that have live "American" music? I'm a professional musician and hopefully can find some people to jam with in the expat community.
> 
> I already know that playing golf often is pretty much out of the question, bummer.
> 
> We're looking forward to moving there. Our daughter has a weekend condo there which we've been to many many times over the past 3 years. We've already got our favorite seafood restaurant and taco house....
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Scott y Maria Antonieta


Whether or not you can live comfortably in Cuernavaca on US$2,000 per month depends on your lifestyle now, and in the future. That's a lot of money in Mexico and if you purchase your home and have no mortgage, you could live simply and well, I'm thinking.

Crime in the state of Morelos, and the Cuernavaca area has been high (as evidenced by published reports) - with many extorsion and kidnapping incidents. There have been some terrorist activities but not at the frequency we see occurring in many other parts of the country. 

You have an advantage most other expats posting "moving to Mexico" questions/comments have ... because of prior experience living in Cuernavaca and also because of your daughter's experience and your many visits.

I'm unfamiliar with the income and/or visa requirements the Mexican government places on the foreign-born spouses of Mexican citizens and if you haven't already verified whether or not you meet whatever the financial requirements may be you should do that soon. Others posting here have some experience in that area and I expect to read some of their comments. 

You may want to post your further questions in the main Mexico Forum so that they're seen/read by more people.

Best of luck with the planning for the move.


----------



## Ken H

Hi. I'm new to the forum and I'm just getting started on planning for retirement in a few years. My wife and I would like to be snowbirds, spending six months abroad each year and the summer months here in New Jersey. We would like to spend our first winter in Mexico, and we're looking at the Oizaba/Fortín/Cordoba area for a couple reasons. First, we'd like to focus on impoving our Spanish and meeting Mexicans, and feel that this would be easier in an area where there aren't too many expats. Secondly, we like nature and the mountains, and this area seems to have an abundance of both. We're still early in the process and we're considering other areas within Mexico and elsewhere. We've travelled a fair amount in Latin America (Mexico, Peru, Bolivia, Puerto Rico, Brazil, Costa Rica) so we have some ideas of what to expect.


----------



## TundraGreen

Ken H said:


> Hi. I'm new to the forum and I'm just getting started on planning for retirement in a few years. My wife and I would like to be snowbirds, spending six months abroad each year and the summer months here in New Jersey. We would like to spend our first winter in Mexico, and we're looking at the Orizaba/Fortín/Cordoba area for a couple reasons. First, we'd like to focus on impoving our Spanish and meeting Mexicans, and feel that this would be easier in an area where there aren't too many expats. Secondly, we like nature and the mountains, and this area seems to have an abundance of both. We're still early in the process and we're considering other areas within Mexico and elsewhere. We've travelled a fair amount in Latin America (Mexico, Peru, Bolivia, Puerto Rico, Brazil, Costa Rica) so we have some ideas of what to expect.


:welcome:


----------



## surfrider

civilsid said:


> Well Hi there ****** friends and neighbors-
> 
> My name is Sid Cranston, my handle is "civilsid" because I am a licensed civil engineer. I left sunny Arizona on August 6, 2013 and have been traveling south of the border ever since.
> 
> VERY short synopsis: Route 1 south TJ, Guerro *****, stop in Loreto for a month or so. Continue south to La Paz for another short break. Driving 1995 Chevy G20 conversion van. Load van on ferry boat in early November and unload in Mazatlan. Drive to Guadalajara. Dios mio, I hate the traffic but I love this wonderful girl I meet in the first week of December.
> 
> Writing this from Quetzaltenango, Guatemala but now planning to return to México before the end of the month. My 6 months expired. I think we are headed to Xalapa area of Vera Cruz. Ha-ha, I try to expect all possibilities and I understand everything is highly variable in these parts.
> 
> Hopefully I can find info here about vehicles- ONE Arizona plate is a police magnet and I would LOVE to get Mex placas to minimize the bother.
> 
> My Spanish is awful but not getting any worse.
> 
> I came to Guatemala to hit up the Mex embajado to get a longer residency allowance so I don't have to leave the country every 6 months. Getting screwed around at every turn but I have no problem at all proving the income threshold of $2,500 USD monthly.
> 
> Oh well, these are other topics probably addressed elsewhere. Glad I found this resource.
> 
> Cheers! Sid.


Hay Sid, welcome to this group....I traveled Mexico for three years before I settled down to live and nest. Now that I have, my feet are still wanting to explore. It is a fantastic country and where ever you go it is very different from where you were. My Spanish is just tragic and it is not getting any worse (or better). It is my own dang fault cause I do not take the time to study it or try to use it. Life would be better if I did know Spanish.
May your travels be full of safety and fun and wonderful adventures.
Every in Puerto Vallarta look me up and we will have coffee ...and see the sights.


----------



## bostonterrier

*newcomers*

mmmm


TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers, To All. we are a couple from Houston slowly moving in to the slower lane. have been coming to Mexico since kids. nearing retirement age and making the transition--WoW. What a change in pst 40 yrs. recently acquired home in Los Cabos area. been coming frequently for about 12 years. have many aquaintances and 4 Friends. as always -can not have enough reliable information from experience. one step at a time as we are in process of navigating R.P. status. 1 st. question; reliable cayote if necessary for Cabo - La Paz. contact info. for INM. I understand I have to go to La Paz-INM for finalization ? If not correct please infom. Thank You All  Look forward to future communication.:fingerscrossed: Bostonterrier.
> Will


----------



## AlanMexicali

Baja California Sur - Instituto Nacional de Migración

Try calling this guy in Cabo San Lucas.

If you´re flying in or crossing by car there are a couple of things you need to do at INM first.


----------



## KerryinMexico

*Research*

I will be conducting research on retiring to Mexico as a single woman. While there is a great deal of info. on retiring to Mexico, much seems to be from people who go as a part of a couple. I believe that my research can provide a very different perspective.


----------



## Isla Verde

KerryinMexico said:


> I will be conducting research on retiring to Mexico as a single woman. While there is a great deal of info. on retiring to Mexico, much seems to be from people who go as a part of a couple. I believe that my research can provide a very different perspective.


I'm a single woman who retired to Mexico in 2007. Even though I occasionally date Mexican men I meet here, I am still single and likely to remain so. What do you want to know?


----------



## KerryinMexico

*research*

Hi - Thank you for responding! What area do you live in? Why did you make the move? How fluent were you in Spanish when you arrived?

Kerry


----------



## Isla Verde

KerryinMexico said:


> Hi - Thank you for responding! What area do you live in? Why did you make the move? How fluent were you in Spanish when you arrived?
> 
> Kerry


Hi Kerry,

I live in Mexico City, I moved here permanently in 2007, I spoke Spanish fluently when I arrived. I should mention that I have lived in Mexico before (while studying and working) and have spent many vacations here.


----------



## kcowan

My wife was single when she first came to Mexico. Although she came with a girlfriend initially, she ended up working in DF after her girlfriend went home.

Like Isla says, there is lots of experience so your research should be pretty easy.


----------



## bougainvillea

I am planning to move to Cuernavaca in January of 2015 to semi-retire. I'm a landscape designer in Dallas Texas. I lived in Mexico for a couple of years when I was in high school.......I went to the American School in Mexico City and have been in love with Mexico ever since. That was light years ago, and I have traveled all over Mexico numerous times since, trying to decide on a place to retire. 
I speak fluent Spanish and know Mexico well so am considering Cuernavaca, Tepoztlan, 
Taxco, and Oaxaca as possible retirement locales. Not interested in the ****** hangouts at Ajijic or Lake Chapala or even San Miguel de Allende, I don't think. 

I am an avid photographer and plan to pursue that in Mexico. I'm currently searching for a furnished rental in Cuernavaca, and will be there in May, 2014, for a couple of weeks to look at housing. Ill go to Taxco too, maybe Puebla. Big issue right now is how to drive down there alone, when I do move, safely, with dog and cat in tow, in order to get the car there. 

All suggestions welcome!


----------



## Isla Verde

bougainvillea said:


> I am planning to move to Cuernavaca in January of 2015 to semi-retire. I'm a landscape designer in Dallas Texas. I lived in Mexico for a couple of years when I was in high school.......I went to the American School in Mexico City and have been in love with Mexico ever since. That was light years ago, and I have traveled all over Mexico numerous times since, trying to decide on a place to retire.
> I speak fluent Spanish and know Mexico well so am considering Cuernavaca, Tepoztlan,
> Taxco, and Oaxaca as possible retirement locales. Not interested in the ****** hangouts at Ajijic or Lake Chapala or even San Miguel de Allende, I don't think.
> 
> I am an avid photographer and plan to pursue that in Mexico. I'm currently searching for a furnished rental in Cuernavaca, and will be there in May, 2014, for a couple of weeks to look at housing. Ill go to Taxco too, maybe Puebla. Big issue right now is how to drive down there alone, when I do move, safely, with dog and cat in tow, in order to get the car there.
> 
> All suggestions welcome!


:welcome:


----------



## bougainvillea

Isla Verde said:


> I live far away in Mexico City


As a single woman would you recommend Mexico City or Cuernavaca as a place to retire? I don't fully intend to "retire" but pursue my architectural photography and photography of native people in Mexico. I used to love Mexico City but it is now SO enormous. Is San Angel still charming? I am shocked and frightened at reports in this forum of kidnappings and crime in Cuernavaca. 
I know Mexico well and speak Spanish fluently, having lived in Mexico as a teenager and then later in Spain, Chile and Guatemala. I'm a seasoned traveler. Lived four years in Italy too. 
Thanks, Bougainvillea


----------



## Isla Verde

Isla Verde said:


> I live far away in Mexico City





bougainvillea said:


> As a single woman would you recommend Mexico City or Cuernavaca as a place to retire? I don't fully intend to "retire" but pursue my architectural photography and photography of native people in Mexico. I used to love Mexico City but it is now SO enormous. Is San Angel still charming? I am shocked and frightened at reports in this forum of kidnappings and crime in Cuernavaca.
> I know Mexico well and speak Spanish fluently, having lived in Mexico as a teenager and then later in Spain, Chile and Guatemala. I'm a seasoned traveler. Lived four years in Italy too.
> Thanks, Bougainvillea


When I moved to Mexico City a few years ago, I had friends here and a place to live (my landlord is my oldest friend in Mexico), which is one reason why I chose to come here instead of a less daunting place to live. San Angel is still charming, and, I would imagine, a very expensive place to live. It is the home of the wealthy, often what is referred to as "old families". I lived in Cuernavaca in the summer of 1971, when it was still a lovely, safe place to live. Now, I might not be so eager to move there.


----------



## ReservoirDogs2

Hi all. For some reason, I can't find my original username and can't remember the email I used to sign up. 

My husband and I moved here about a month ago and will stay here for 3 or 6 years because of my husband's job. We live in Colonia Cuauhtemoc, near Reforma. We originally wanted to live in Condessa but upon arriving here, we decided it against it because Mexico is HUGE. We wanted a place near my husband's office so we found a nice apartment here along the Rio streets.  Anyway, Colonia Cuauhtemoc is really nice, except for the earthquakes. Yeah, I know I should get used to it, but I'm really afraid of earthquakes like the one that happened on Friday. Hope to meet people around this area. 

Had a blast visiting the museums and tourist spots here. Mexico reminds me so much of my country.


----------



## Isla Verde

ReservoirDogs2 said:


> Hi all. For some reason, I can't find my original username and can't remember the email I used to sign up.
> 
> My husband and I moved here about a month ago and will stay here for 3 or 6 years because of my husband's job. We live in Colonia Cuauhtemoc, near Reforma. We originally wanted to live in Condessa but upon arriving here, we decided it against it because Mexico is HUGE. We wanted a place near my husband's office so we found a nice apartment here along the Rio streets.  Anyway, Colonia Cuauhtemoc is really nice, except for the earthquakes. Yeah, I know I should get used to it, but I'm really afraid of earthquakes like the one that happened on Friday. Hope to meet people around this area.
> 
> Had a blast visiting the museums and tourist spots here. Mexico reminds me so much of my country.


Hi neighbor! I have lived in lovely colonia Cuauhtémoc for several years, on calle Río Po (sometimes written Poo!). By the way, last Friday's earthquake was felt all over the city, not just in our neighborhood! Let's get together one of these days.


----------



## ReservoirDogs2

^

Yes, that would be awesome!  We live in Rio Tamesis. 

When we were looking for an apartment, we were wondering why there was a Rio Po and a Rio Poo. Now we know.


----------



## Isla Verde

ReservoirDogs2 said:


> ^
> 
> Yes, that would be awesome!  We live in Rio Tamesis.
> 
> When we were looking for an apartment, we were wondering why there was a Rio Po and a Rio Poo. Now we know.


On one corner of my block, there are two street signs: Río Po and Río Poo!


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> On one corner of my block, there are two street signs: Río Po and Río Poo!


In Guadalajara Centro there is a Calle Independencia and a Calzada Independencia and, of course, their intersection, the corner of Independencia and Independencia.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> In Guadalajara Centro there is a Calle Independencia and a Calzada Independencia and, of course, their intersection, the corner of Independencia and Independencia.


Not quite the same thing: What you have in Guadalajara is two streets with (almost) the same name. What we have in my barrio is one street with two names!


----------



## RVGRINGO

I understand the River Po. I also understand up Sh** Creek without a paddle. It seems someone else also understands.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Not quite the same thing: What you have in Guadalajara is two streets with (almost) the same name. What we have in my barrio is one street with two names!


Agreed. I was just pointing out another interesting corner. I know Guadalajara will always be in second place behind DF in everything. It is one of the burdens we tapatios carry.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Agreed. I was just pointing out another interesting corner. I know Guadalajara will always be in second place behind DF in everything. It is one of the burdens we tapatios carry.


That's not what I meant at all, TG. In fact, by pointing out that my street is spelled two different ways (though the official way seems to be Río Poo), I was really remarking on the lack of spell-check in the Department of Street Names in the GDF.


----------



## kcowan

In our town, some residents decided they will use our street Rodolfo Gomez instead of their street Pino Suarez. The means that any taxi will take you to the wrong side of the highway if you give them our street number.

So we have to tell people how to get here without using our street name. On our side of the highway, the street is a series of dead-ends owing to the height differences.


----------



## adoborepublic

*Aiming to Immigrate Again*

Hello all, 

First of all, thanks to Expat Forum for accepting my registration. My name is Manuel and I live in Edmonton, Alberta and sometimes in Toronto, Ontario. I'm originally from the Philippines but became a Canadian immigrant in the mid-90's and is now a citizen of Canada. 

I love Canada and I owe a lot to this country but in later years, my body is experiencing some winter beating - so I thought of looking for a place where I can snowbird in. 

I tried my homeland, the Philippines, for several years but the expenses involved in going and staying there plus the long flight involved I began to hate. 

In 2013, I visited Cancun and the Riviera Maya for a week, liked it, so I extended my stay for another week. I began dreaming about Mexico from then on. 

This winter I stayed 3 weeks going around Quintana Roo & the Yucatan and found out that I'm liking the country very much. 

I'm now thinking to stay longer in Mexico but am still researching where to locate when the time comes. I may decide to retire there, depending on how accepting my wife will be on another move I'm planning. 

Hope to learn from you guys who's already done it. Gracias.

Manuel


----------



## TundraGreen

adoborepublic said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First of all, thanks to Expat Forum for accepting my registration. My name is Manuel and I live in Edmonton, Alberta and sometimes in Toronto, Ontario. I'm originally from the Philippines but became a Canadian immigrant in the mid-90's and is now a citizen of Canada.
> 
> I love Canada and I owe a lot to this country but in later years, my body is experiencing some winter beating - so I thought of looking for a place where I can snowbird in.
> 
> I tried my homeland, the Philippines, for several years but the expenses involved in going and staying there plus the long flight involved I began to hate.
> 
> In 2013, I visited Cancun and the Riviera Maya for a week, liked it, so I extended my stay for another week. I began dreaming about Mexico from then on.
> 
> This winter I stayed 3 weeks going around Quintana Roo & the Yucatan and found out that I'm liking the country very much.
> 
> I'm now thinking to stay longer in Mexico but am still researching where to locate when the time comes. I may decide to retire there, depending on how accepting my wife will be on another move I'm planning.
> 
> Hope to learn from you guys who's already done it. Gracias.
> 
> Manuel


:welcome:
You seem to be taking a sensible approach to it, spending gradually increasing amounts of time here and traveling around some. You might want to investigate other parts of Mexico in addition to the Yucatan on some of your trips. Mexico is a big country with a wide range of climates and topography.


----------



## mexhapati

welcome to the board, manuel

i am a newbie and can tell you this board is very friendly and helpful

i live in the central highlands of mexico in guanajuato,....lived in several different areas of mexico penninsula to pennisula and in between... to me this area is ideal...let me know if you think you might like living here


----------



## adoborepublic

Thanks for the welcome, Will. Yes I will do a research as much as possible, I'm not in a real hurry. It's still a long way before retirement, so I have time. I just read in another thread about Mazatlan and will be doing due diligence on that town. This summer, the family will be in Los Angeles but my plan is to cross the border to look around some places at Baja California. I already have Rosarito in my list but am still doing more research. 



TundraGreen said:


> :welcome:
> You seem to be taking a sensible approach to it, spending gradually increasing amounts of time here and traveling around some. You might want to investigate other parts of Mexico in addition to the Yucatan on some of your trips. Mexico is a big country with a wide range of climates and topography.


----------



## kcowan

We have a friends that retired from Canada in 1997. He initially selected Ajijic for five years, then moved to Manzanillo. Then he tried PV. Finally he settled in Mazatlan. He rented there for five years and now owns on the ocean. If you go there, you can look him up!

Unlike him, we are snowbirds, returning to Canada each June 1 and returning here Nov. 1. We own in PV after renting for many years (1984 for DWs parents). We found the Yucatan to be too commercial and manufactured for American tourists. But then we never lived there.

DW worked in DF and preferred to be in a resort setting when retired. Some place where our Canadian friends would like to come and visit.


----------



## adoborepublic

I met some Canadians in Tulum, where I rented a groundfloor room. Tulum is nice but very touristy but then, to each his/her own, right. The fella and his partner drove all the way from Nova Scotia! Whew. They own a property in Belize but did not like the food, so, they're liking the Yucatan Peninsula - I think. 

So, how's Puerto Vallarta, kcowan? Gosh, there really is so much to cover. :canada:



kcowan said:


> We have a friends that retired from Canada in 1997. He initially selected Ajijic for five years, then moved to Manzanillo. Then he tried PV. Finally he settled in Mazatlan. He rented there for five years and now owns on the ocean. If you go there, you can look him up!
> 
> Unlike him, we are snowbirds, returning to Canada each June 1 and returning here Nov. 1. We own in PV after renting for many years (1984 for DWs parents). We found the Yucatan to be too commercial and manufactured for American tourists. But then we never lived there.
> 
> DW worked in DF and preferred to be in a resort setting when retired. Some place where our Canadian friends would like to come and visit.


----------



## Isla Verde

kcowan said:


> DW worked in DF and preferred to be in a resort setting when retired. Some place where our Canadian friends would like to come and visit.


My American friends are very happy to visit me in the D.F., but then they're more into cities and towns in the highlands than the beach.


----------



## daveculhane

*In at the start up...*

Hi Everyone I live in Spain and work with an American MLM company called ACN, This month we are expanding into Latin America with Mexico being the first country.
As it it a once in a lifetime opportunity to be in at the begining I am considering uprooting myself and heading over there.......


----------



## Isla Verde

daveculhane said:


> Hi Everyone I live in Spain and work with an American MLM company called ACN, This month we are expanding into Latin America with Mexico being the first country.
> As it it a once in a lifetime opportunity to be in at the begining I am considering uprooting myself and heading over there.......


If you arrive in Mexico with a good job secured, then you'll be in a great position to enjoy living in this wonderful country. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Longford

daveculhane said:


> Hi Everyone I live in Spain and work with an American MLM company called ACN, This month we are expanding into Latin America with Mexico being the first country.
> As it it a once in a lifetime opportunity to be in at the begining I am considering uprooting myself and heading over there.......


:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

Lucky you! You get to move to Mexico, and when you get to Mexico you don't have to look for work!

ACN Inc. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Before you come, check the requirements for a visa with permission to work, etc. You should go to the nearest Mexican Consulate for details, unless you are just fishing for MLM drones, or whatever you call them. Multi Level Marketing seems jut a polite term for Pyramid Scheme; at least that is my experience in the USA. Would it be different in Spain or Mexico?


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> Before you come, check the requirements for a visa with permission to work, etc. You should go to the nearest Mexican Consulate for details, unless you are just fishing for MLM drones, or whatever you call them. Multi Level Marketing seems jut a polite term for Pyramid Scheme; at least that is my experience in the USA. Would it be different in Spain or Mexico?


Let's not accuse the OP of working for a company dealing in the infamous Pyramid Scheme without some proof, or the forum could be sued for libel!


----------



## daveculhane

Isla Verde said:


> Let's not accuse the OP of working for a company dealing in the infamous Pyramid Scheme without some proof, or the forum could be sued for libel!


 I come from Europe and over here we know the differance between illegal pyramid scams...for want of a better word ...and genuine MLM companys.
I thought it was obvious but maybe over that side of the pond its not.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I guess that should be my question: What is the difference?
If this is not an appropriate discussion for the forum, the moderator can delete these posts.


----------



## Mike_Altman

*Mike from Puerto Vallarta*



TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Will, 
I just happened onto the forum and signed up. I've lived in Puerto Vallarta for almost 4 years. It wasn't planned. We came down on vacation and stayed! Today we're visiting friends in Guadalajara and would like to explore more of the country. I've enjoyed meeting other expats and sharing the adventure and the lifestyle.
I hope all is swell with you & yours,
Mike Altman


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> I guess that should be my question: What is the difference?
> If this is not an appropriate discussion for the forum, the moderator can delete these posts.


It would be ok on La Chatarrería if you want to continue the discussion there.


----------



## boating2go

I have posted several times but never initiated anything. We are going to Ensenada this summer to visit a friend and explore the area. We love the sea and have a sailboat. We want to be close to the water and living in San Diego we hear good things about Ensenada, also have naysayers but they are everywhere and tend to be negative on all subjects. 

Looking forward to finally visiting for a few weeks and getting the lay of the land.


----------



## RVGRINGO

We will look forward to hearing about your visit and your impressions of Ensenada.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## machapma

My husband and I lived in several countries for about 12 years: in Mexico we worked in Nogales, Sonora and Tijuana for 3 years with Habitat For Humanity in the '90s. We are now back in my hometown in OK helping my 86 year old Mom so she can continue living independently. I am currently looking for a place in Mexico to spend an occasional warm week in winter. I like small town life and like to volunteer. We visited Sabinas Hidalgo, NL (pop 30,000) last month and it was nice but are still looking for someplace that really calls to us.


----------



## Isla Verde

machapma said:


> My husband and I lived in several countries for about 12 years: in Mexico we worked in Nogales, Sonora and Tijuana for 3 years with Habitat For Humanity in the '90s. We are now back in my hometown in OK helping my 86 year old Mom so she can continue living independently. I am currently looking for a place in Mexico to spend an occasional warm week in winter. I like small town life and like to volunteer. We visited Sabinas Hidalgo, NL (pop 30,000) last month and it was nice but are still looking for someplace that really calls to us.


Apart from warm weather, what else are you looking for? If you're only going to be in a place for a week at a time, it's going to be hard to find volunteer work, I would think.


----------



## GARYJ65

machapma said:


> My husband and I lived in several countries for about 12 years: in Mexico we worked in Nogales, Sonora and Tijuana for 3 years with Habitat For Humanity in the '90s. We are now back in my hometown in OK helping my 86 year old Mom so she can continue living independently. I am currently looking for a place in Mexico to spend an occasional warm week in winter. I like small town life and like to volunteer. We visited Sabinas Hidalgo, NL (pop 30,000) last month and it was nice but are still looking for someplace that really calls to us.


You are helping your Mom to live independently at 86? She will be left alone and you are going to help other people as a volunteer? Independently means alone right?
Sorry, that's my Mexican logic


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> You are helping your Mom to live independently at 86? She will be left alone and you are going to help other people as a volunteer? Independently means alone right?
> Sorry, that's my Mexican logic


They're only going to leave Mom alone for a few week-long winter holidays. Even if Mom is living independently, that doesn't mean she doesn't need to have her daughter and son-in-law living nearby. To me living independently means living in your own house or apartment and not in a nursing home or similar facility.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> They're only going to leave Mom alone for a few week-long winter holidays. Even if Mom is living independently, that doesn't mean she doesn't need to have her daughter and son-in-law living nearby. To me living independently means living in your own house or apartment and not in a nursing home or similar facility.


Copy that!


----------



## machapma

My husband and I are retired now and get our sense of satisfaction from volunteering. He is a civil engineer and currently tutors 3rd and 4th graders with the Foster Grandparent program. I am a retired Nurse Practitioner and volunteer driving disabled veterans to the VA and for a local hospice. Because of my mother we are not ready to move full time but want to make contacts to know that this volunteering need of ours will be filled in the new community we choose. We prefer small, untouristy areas with access to hiking. 
As far as my mother she has two other daughters and a sister who can step in for short periods and unfortunately she will not be around forever.


----------



## sparks

There will always be people that can use a little help in whatever community. Best to know Spanish so you can have a real relationship. I drive a kid to Secondary school every day and take grandma to the doctor when she needs it.

Old folks homes and pre-schools often need help .... but again, Spanish !!!


----------



## machapma

My husband and I are fluent in Spanish so that problem is solved. Any favorite small towns/cities in Mexico or Central America that people want to recommend to us would be appreciated.


----------



## GARYJ65

machapma said:


> My husband and I are fluent in Spanish so that problem is solved. Any favorite small towns/cities in Mexico or Central America that people want to recommend to us would be appreciated.


Queretaro, San Juan del Rio, San Luis Potosi


----------



## Sarah32

Hi everyone, I'm so happy to have found this great forum. My husband and I have been in Mexico for 5 years. We have spent some time in Veracruz, Puebla, Quintana Roo and now we are in Guerrero. We are looking to move to Puerto Aventuras (in Quintana Roo) in the next few months to start/raise our family. So I will probably have tons of questions for people in that area!


----------



## machapma

What was the good and the bad about the places you have lived in Mexico?


----------



## SeejaySwift

*Seejay Swift ©*

Hi! I am a computer programmer, web developer as a hobby.

Enjoy!

Seejay Swift ©


----------



## taco

Hello! I plan to move to mexico in 3 years. Im looking for an afordable, safe place in Mexico to live. Hope this forum will give me lots of info!


----------



## Isla Verde

taco said:


> Hello! I plan to move to mexico in 3 years. Im looking for an afordable, safe place in Mexico to live. Hope this forum will give me lots of info!


What is affordable for you? Have you looked into the income requirements for getting a residence visa? Who can say what places will be safe or not safe in three years? Anyway, how safe are you looking for? I feel safe living in Mexico City, but maybe you wouldn't - it's a very subjective thing.


----------



## tochtitlan23

*The Good the Bad the Ugly in Mexico*



machapma said:


> What was the good and the bad about the places you have lived in Mexico?


Whether or not you have a car, proximity is important. By proximity - close to grocery stores. All Colonias have tiendas, but mostly sugar.

Find a place away from traffic noies and especially barking dogs. There are no zoning laws, per say in Mexico, so don't live next to a craftsman, especially a tinsmith. 

Climate, if you like it moderate, then live in the mountains.

People always mention how expensive one area of Mexico is over another - just look around and you will find a reasonable priced place to live. Try and stay away from Americans that own or run rental and realestate agencies, its always top dollar....

Tochtitlan


----------



## tochtitlan23

tochtitlan23 said:


> Whether or not you have a car, proximity is important. By proximity - close to grocery stores. All Colonias have tiendas, but mostly sugar.
> 
> Find a place away from traffic noies and especially barking dogs. There are no zoning laws, per say in Mexico, so don't live next to a craftsman, especially a tinsmith.
> 
> Climate, if you like it moderate, then live in the mountains.
> 
> People always mention how expensive one area of Mexico is over another - just look around and you will find a reasonable priced place to live. Try and stay away from Americans that own or run rental and realestate agencies, its always top dollar....
> 
> Tochtitlan


I live in San Miguel de Allende. Love Southern Mexicao around Chiapas, close to Guatamala and Belise and the Yucatan, more Europeans (cosmopolitan) and there are actually indiginous people (Mayan) that live in this region of the world.


----------



## Longford

tochtitlan23 said:


> People always mention how expensive one area of Mexico is over another - just look around and you will find a reasonable priced place to live.


I think you're right about that.


----------



## Isla Verde

tochtitlan23 said:


> I live in San Miguel de Allende. Love Southern Mexicao around Chiapas, close to Guatamala and Belise and the Yucatan, more Europeans (cosmopolitan) and there are actually indiginous people (Mayan) that live in this region of the world.


There are indigenous people living in many parts of Mexico besides Chiapas and the Yucatan. It's true that there are more European tourists in parts of southern Mexico, but I don't think that necessarily makes these areas more cosmopolitan, at least as far as the permanent residents are concerned.


----------



## tochtitlan23

Isla Verde said:


> There are indigenous people living in many parts of Mexico besides Chiapas and the Yucatan. It's true that there are more European tourists in parts of southern Mexico, but I don't think that necessarily makes these areas more cosmopolitan, at least as far as the permanent residents are concerned.


Probably not -


----------



## RVGRINGO

Definitely not.


----------



## mstonge00

*Just joining*

Hi everyone,

Glad to join this forum and the Mexican community.

So, if you'll allow me, just a few words of introduction.

I will be completing my permanent move to Mexico, Cuernavaca (Morelos) in a couple of weeks. I recently officially "retired" in Canada, and cannot wait to return to my beloved México. Considering myself too young to really retire, I intend to teach French and English by next August. I have an engineering and finance background, and had the great privilege to live and work in México, DF, from 1999-2001.

Still trying to get my feet wet in the various expat internet communities, and ExpatForum appears to be a great place to hang out. A pleasure to meet you all.


----------



## jimbotraveler

hello. im jim brogan originally from olympia washington. have been living in the philippines the last 14 years. now that im getting up in age (71) I am not able to get health insurance from here so been looking at lake chapala mexico and ajijic mexico as I have heard thst health insurance is available for retirees in mexico. Also getting to dangerous here as had couple bombings here and criminals moving into our city so think its time to move on. Sad to say cant bring my wife for a couple years so am actually looking for a room to rent in a nice home in one of the above cities..Also looking for other retirees living in these cities thst can help me with information on the living in mexico. thank you for reading this and take care and hope someone can give me some answers and advice on moving to mexico.
sincerely
jim brogan


----------



## RVGRINGO

A couple of things to do before you plan your move:
1. You must visit the nearest Mexican Consulate to determine if you meet the new financial requirements for a residence visa. You cannot get one in Mexico.
2. Health insurance from commercial carriers is generally not available to those of advanced age; 65 or 70, depending upon the company. If you get it at a younger age, it can be affordable, but will increase significantly each year until it gets prohibitively expensive for most people in their later years.


----------



## VictoriaGirl

*New to Barra de Navidad*

Hi I'm Adina. I just arrived in Barra yesterday. I'll be house sitting here for the next 6 months and hoping to make a permanent move to Mexico soon after if all goes well while I'm here. I had the opportunity to house sit and thought what a great way to test things out before I make the big jump. 

Just wondering where all the expats are hiding here in Barra. I'm going to be a very lonely Canuck if I don't find any. 

Message me and say hi if you live in the area.


----------



## deborahc9133

i live in the City of Colima and Barra is near Manzanillo? that is good that you are doing the 6 months to test if you want to move here. i have been here for 3 months and I want to go back to California, and some reasons have nothing to do with the country. Though traveled to Mexico over the years, I have found that i like to travel here and not live here. But that is just me, others adjust just fine. At least I tried it and found out. Good luck to you, Deborah


----------



## VictoriaGirl

Hi Deborah,

Yes Barra is near Manzanillo. Thanks for your message. I hope you find what makes you happy.


----------



## kcowan

You might want to visit PV during the summer. There is only a couple of expat meet-ups in the summer. If interested, just PM.

In the winter, there are many more events to encompass all the snowbirds.


----------



## jadajoja

Hi. I was born and raised in California, but I have Mexican parents, so I have dual citizenship. I have been living and teaching English in Guadalajara for almost 2 years. Pleased to meet you.


----------



## Isla Verde

jadajoja said:


> Hi. I was born and raised in California, but I have Mexican parents, so I have dual citizenship. I have been living and teaching English in Guadalajara for almost 2 years. Pleased to meet you.


Welcome to the Forum! Are you planning to stay in Guadalajara for the foreseeable future?


----------



## jadajoja

Isla Verde said:


> Welcome to the Forum! Are you planning to stay in Guadalajara for the foreseeable future?


Thank you! I am thinking about this and have yet to make a decision. I would like to try living in a different part of Mexico, like perhaps Querétaro. I am currently on a mini-vacation in California (I've been here a week.) while I get myself and my things together before I go back.


----------



## mxfan

My life in a few sentences and make it interesting. I will try. I will work backwards. I am 60 years old, divorced 9 years, live in Tijuana for 3 years, my to sons (25 and 16) live in San Diego, retired 9 years. My wife of 23 years left me and my 2 sons and it turned out great because I was able to retire at 51 with a police retirement after 20 years and care for my sons one of which was 6. I have a motorhome in an rv park in San Diego and an apartment in Tijuana. I wanted to live full time (again) in Tijuana and my sons asked their mom to live with them in SD in my RV. She agreed which allowed me to have my freedom for the first time. 

I have visited Jalisco, Guanajuato, Sinaloa and many points in between. I plan to visit PV and a few other coastal areas and DF and stay until as long as I like the places while just enjoying life as I go. 

I was a cop/helicopter pilot. Prior to that, I was in the US army 6 years, 3 of which in flying around Bavaria after helo pilot school. I was raised in San Fran CA but high school in Casper WY. I have lived and worked in LA, org Co. Sacramento, San Diego, Bakersfield and Malibu (short 2 months).

I have an SUV but usually ride my cruiser motorcycle. Hobby is working on home projects but don't own a home anymore : ( I also have an enclosed 16 ft trailer I use as my garage/camper/toy hauler. I tracked down this forum recently to gather more info on other cities and tips on MX living and to have cyber interaction with people. My life is fluid and this is the 33 address I have lived at in my lifetime.


----------



## TundraGreen

mxfan said:


> My life in a few sentences and make it interesting. I will try. I will work backwards. I am 60 years old, divorced 9 years, live in Tijuana for 3 years, my to sons (25 and 16) live in San Diego, retired 9 years. My wife of 23 years left me and my 2 sons and it turned out great because I was able to retire at 51 with a police retirement after 20 years and care for my sons one of which was 6. I have a motorhome in an rv park in San Diego and an apartment in Tijuana. I wanted to live full time (again) in Tijuana and my sons asked their mom to live with them in SD in my RV. She agreed which allowed me to have my freedom for the first time.
> 
> I have visited Jalisco, Guanajuato, Sinaloa and many points in between. I plan to visit PV and a few other coastal areas and DF and stay until as long as I like the places while just enjoying life as I go.
> 
> I was a cop/helicopter pilot. Prior to that, I was in the US army 6 years, 3 of which in flying around Bavaria after helo pilot school. I was raised in San Fran CA but high school in Casper WY. I have lived and worked in LA, org Co. Sacramento, San Diego, Bakersfield and Malibu (short 2 months).
> 
> I have an SUV but usually ride my cruiser motorcycle. Hobby is working on home projects but don't own a home anymore : ( I also have an enclosed 16 ft trailer I use as my garage/camper/toy hauler. I tracked down this forum recently to gather more info on other cities and tips on MX living and to have cyber interaction with people. My life is fluid and this is the 33 address I have lived at in my lifetime.


:welcome:


----------



## Adveyesr

I was born and raised in Indiana. I have worked as a financial advisor my entire career. I had the privilege to take 2013 off work and take my family to live in Mexico, study Spanish, and experience the culture. We lived along the coast in Oaxaca and also in Guadalajara. We visited Huatulco, Puerto Escondido, Mexico City, San Luis Potosi, and Queretaro and many places in-between. Hope is to return at some point to live in Mexico and eventually retire there, probably after kids are launched. There will no doubt be many visits in the interim.


----------



## My Latin Life

Hey everyone!

My name is Vance, and I plan to relocate to Mexico in about a year's time. Looking forward to engaging with the members of the forum and taking advantage of the wealth of knowledge that's already on here!

Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen

My Latin Life said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My name is Vance, and I plan to relocate to Mexico in about a year's time. Looking forward to engaging with the members of the forum and taking advantage of the wealth of knowledge that's already on here!
> 
> Thanks


:welcome:


----------



## GARYJ65

my latin life said:


> hey everyone! My name is vance, and i plan to relocate to mexico in about a year's time. Looking forward to engaging with the members of the forum and taking advantage of the wealth of knowledge that's already on here! Thanks


welcome!!!


----------



## Isla Verde

My Latin Life said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My name is Vance, and I plan to relocate to Mexico in about a year's time. Looking forward to engaging with the members of the forum and taking advantage of the wealth of knowledge that's already on here!
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to the Mexico Forum! This is a great place to get all the information and encouragement you'll need to plan your move.


----------



## Pickly

Hello all! I am new too. HP is hiring English document managers is Guadalajara...is it tough to get the right visa?


----------



## Isla Verde

Pickly said:


> Hello all! I am new too. HP is hiring English document managers is Guadalajara...is it tough to get the right visa?


If you're offered a job before coming to Mexico, you can apply for a residence visa with permission to work at the nearest Mexican consulate in your home country. If your new employer gives you the necessary documentation to prove you've been hired, you should have no trouble getting the visa.


----------



## Anthro chic

I am a cultural anthropologist, nearly retired from teaching. ( My partner gave me the nickname I am using here but I am of an age where it is ironic rather than descriptive. I began falling in love with Mexico with my first trip to Mexico City in 1980. After many returns, Tulum seems to be a center of gravity for me and am wondering if there are expats living there who have book groups, volunteer groups, interest clubs or other vehicles for continued learning and social exploration. 

Dancing at the Zebra (whatever that is) is already on my list. What else?


----------



## TundraGreen

Anthro chic said:


> I am a cultural anthropologist, nearly retired from teaching. ( My partner gave me the nickname I am using here but I am of an age where it is ironic rather than descriptive. I began falling in love with Mexico with my first trip to Mexico City in 1980. After many returns, Tulum seems to be a center of gravity for me and am wondering if there are expats living there who have book groups, volunteer groups, interest clubs or other vehicles for continued learning and social exploration.
> 
> Dancing at the Zebra (whatever that is) is already on my list. What else?


:welcome:


----------



## Longford

Pickly said:


> Hello all! I am new too. HP is hiring English document managers is Guadalajara...is it tough to get the right visa?


If HP makes the offer it should have in-house staff, including legal, which will walk you through the visa applicaition process ... including providing you with the corporate documents necessary to show salary/employment/job, etc. Best of luck.


----------



## Longford

Anthro chic said:


> Tulum seems to be a center of gravity for me and am wondering if there are expats living there who have book groups, volunteer groups, interest clubs or other vehicles for continued learning and social exploration.


I suspect it won't be long before expats outnumber "locals" at Tulum. 



Anthro chic said:


> Dancing at the Zebra (whatever that is) is already on my list. What else?


Have you been to Tulum before?

Best of luck with your planning.


----------



## sparks

I assume the Zebra is the local ****** Bar .... but maybe the popular Disco for all


----------



## Anthro chic

Never been there personally so I don't know.


----------



## Anthro chic

Thanks!


----------



## YoRay

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


First of all hello and my name is Ray. My wife, of twelve years, and I live near Xalapa. She is from here and I have been living here for four years now since I retired. I have no regrets about living here, just the opposite. I love the slower life style and the people are great.


----------



## TundraGreen

YoRay said:


> First of all hello and my name is Ray. My wife, of twelve years, and I live near Xalapa. She is from here and I have been living here for four years now since I retired. I have no regrets about living here, just the opposite. I love the slower life style and the people are great.


:welcome:


----------



## YoRay

TundraGreen said:


> :welcome:


Thanks for the Welcome!!


----------



## Anthro chic

Ray- this is assuring for us. We are both tired of the stress and commercialism. Know it's everywhere but less of it would be welcome.


----------



## tbrogdon

Hi All - 
My name's Tim. I live in Colorado with my wife and two sons - 9 and 7. We are seriously considering (and getting ourselves pretty worked up and excited) about relocating to San Miguel de Allende potentially early next year. My wife telecommutes with a great/stable company - which is why we feel the flexibility to take the opportunity to try a new adventure. One of the many things we hope to do is expose our kids to a broader world perspective among other things - as well as experience some cultural diversity for ourselves.

So thanks for being here and I hope I don't make anyone crazy with too many questions! 

Tim


----------



## Isla Verde

tbrogdon said:


> Hi All -
> My name's Tim. I live in Colorado with my wife and two sons - 9 and 7. We are seriously considering (and getting ourselves pretty worked up and excited) about relocating to San Miguel de Allende potentially early next year. My wife telecommutes with a great/stable company - which is why we feel the flexibility to take the opportunity to try a new adventure. One of the many things we hope to do is expose our kids to a broader world perspective among other things - as well as experience some cultural diversity for ourselves.
> 
> So thanks for being here and I hope I don't make anyone crazy with too many questions!
> 
> Tim


Let the questions come - that's why we're here. And welcome to the forum!

I hope you're aware that you must apply for residence visas while you're still in Colorado. You begin the application process at your nearest Mexican Consulate.


----------



## YoRay

Isla Verde said:


> Let the questions come - that's why we're here. And welcome to the forum!
> 
> I hope you're aware that you must apply for residence visas while you're still in Colorado. You begin the application process at your nearest Mexican Consulate.


Marsha question, have they changed the laws recently for moving here? I ask because four years ago I came to Mexico on a plane, on the plane I filled out a form stating where, and for how long I was staying. That was good for six months and then I went to the local Instituto Nacional de Migración, imigration, and applied for a temporay resident card and have renewed it each year and next year will be my last renewal, I will be given a permanent card. Maybe that is what you are calling a residence visa but I never applied or had the card before I came here. So, help me clear this up, maybe I have been giving wrong advice to others. Thanks


----------



## Isla Verde

YoRay said:


> Marsha question, have they changed the laws recently for moving here? I ask because four years ago I came to Mexico on a plane, on the plane I filled out a form stating where, and for how long I was staying. That was good for six months and then I went to the local Instituto Nacional de Migración, imigration, and applied for a temporay resident card and have renewed it each year and next year will be my last renewal, I will be given a permanent card. Maybe that is what you are calling a residence visa but I never applied or had the card before I came here. So, help me clear this up, maybe I have been giving wrong advice to others. Thanks


Yes, the immigration laws received a huge overhaul about a year ago. The way things went for you four years ago (and for me over 5 years ago) are a thing of the past. Unless you are married to a Mexican, the application for a residence visa (either residente temporal or residente permanente) must now begin in your home country.


----------



## YoRay

tbrogdon said:


> Hi All -
> My name's Tim. I live in Colorado with my wife and two sons - 9 and 7. We are seriously considering (and getting ourselves pretty worked up and excited) about relocating to San Miguel de Allende potentially early next year. My wife telecommutes with a great/stable company - which is why we feel the flexibility to take the opportunity to try a new adventure. One of the many things we hope to do is expose our kids to a broader world perspective among other things - as well as experience some cultural diversity for ourselves.
> 
> So thanks for being here and I hope I don't make anyone crazy with too many questions!
> 
> Tim


Tim, if you have never been to San Miguel or Mexico, may I suggest you take some time first and visit. Rent a house and stay for a month talk to people ask a thousand questions, check out the schools and how things work. It is a life change and you will want to be well informed before making any decisión. It is great living here but, you don´t want to ignore the realities of life here. As in the U.S. there are área that are very dangerous where you don´t want to be and other parts are ok. 
So, stay worked up and excited to learn all you can. Also, the people are great and if you know their language that will open their world to you. So, bienvenido a Mexico!


----------



## YoRay

Isla Verde said:


> Yes, the immigration laws received a huge overhaul about a year ago. The way things went for you four years ago (and for me over 5 years ago) are a thing of the past. Unless you are married to a Mexican, the application for a residence visa (either residente temporal or residente permanente) must now begin in your home country.


Ok, thanks. My wife is mexican so I guess that is why it was so easy for me. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## YoRay

Jade Perreault said:


> Hi My name is Jade I came to Mexico to spend 30 days or so with my brother for work and relaxation ..I have to return to canada but will be back ..We are working in the Security & Telecommunications fields..Our company does everything from high end security systems to Satellite Communcations and GPS tracking modules ..Glad to be here


Helo Jade,
Does your company work with satélite internet? Thanks and welcome!


----------



## TundraGreen

YoRay said:


> Helo Jade,
> Does your company work with satélite internet? Thanks and welcome!


You replied to a post that is more than three years old. The poster, Jade, made one post in April 2011 and has never been back.


----------



## YoRay

TundraGreen said:


> You replied to a post that is more than three years old. The poster, Jade, made one post in April 2011 and has never been back.


Thanks I noticed that after I sent the message. Look before I leap, I get the hang of it!


----------



## Infidel_jack

*Still in Mexico*

Hey, I haven´t posted in a year. After living in Puebla for a year I moved to Durango in December of 2013.
I like the forum but find it a bit difficult to navigate.
I wish there were firewalls between the countries. You think you are in the Mexico forum and suddenly you find yourself in Australia or Thailand.


----------



## Isla Verde

Infidel_jack said:


> I like the forum but find it a bit difficult to navigate.
> I wish there were firewalls between the countries. You think you are in the Mexico forum and suddenly you find yourself in Australia or Thailand.


How did that happen?


----------



## Infidel_jack

No idea


----------



## Pure

*My story in brief*

Hi,
I coming to DF to teach at an international school, I'm currently in Bermuda, previously worked in Dubai and in my home country. I'm looking forward to a whole new adventure in MC.


----------



## Soose

*Hi folks*

Hey guys, I'm Soose

I live in Jersey and I'm planning to relocate to Mexico City to start a new life there. My GF is from Puebla, I met her here but she moved back home some time back and I'm very happy with the relationship to let her go. 

I still have a lot of planning to do but I'm thinking to make the move by early 2015.

My plan is to live from savings for a while until I can get a good reputation as a web/mobile developer there to earn enough money to live by.

I'm fluent in Spanish.

Nice to meet you guys.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Soose,
You cannot simply move to Mexico. You must visit the nearest Mexican Consulate in your home country and apply for a residence visa; temporary or permanent. There are financial requirements for each, which they will explain, and considerations regarding automobiles, which they are not qualified to explain, but you can find on this forum by searching. In any event, you may not work in Mexico without explicit permission from the immigration authorities. An employer must be registered with them (INM) and must participate in your application for a visa.
You could visit Mexico on a tourist permit, but absolutely could not work, and you would have to leave Mexico within 180 days, as the tourist permit is not renewable in Mexico without departing.


----------



## Soose

Yeah, I hear you. I would move as a tourist for the first 180 days to get a feel of the country before definitely moving. No plans of working just right away, and definitely not working working as an employee ever again. Rather some paypal paid freelancing here and there. 

If the need arises I may get married to my GF to sort the migration paperwork but we would rather wait for some time if we can manage without having to do it so soon.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Debbie M

*What to do when I grow up*

I am Debbie, 60, retired and trying to figure out what I want to do when I grow up. 

Briefly, I grew up in Michigan, the oldest of 4 siblings, single, no kids, a graduate from Western Michigan University, worked for insurance companies in Michigan, Dutchess County, NY and 30 years in Los Angeles. I handled litigated personal injury and construction defect claims, embezzlements plus others. Since retirement I’ve worked catastrophe claims, by contract, for NY State and FEMA. Due to the long hours and 6-7 day work weeks, my goal is to work 1 or 2 short term catastrophe claim contracts a year. 

I was kind of athletic but now deal with knees that don't hold out after years of hiking and skiing. I can still kayak and bike. 

Since leaving Los Angeles in 2010 I have lived in Jacksonville, FL then Sebewaing, MI, back to Jacksonville where I just sold my last piece of real estate. 

I am unencumbered by material things except what fits in my Corolla so there is no room for a passenger. My cat, Lucy, and I are exploring. We think we would like to live in the Austin, TX area and spend a few months a year in San Miguel de Allende. I am renting in Weslaco, TX at the moment and need to leave the end of September when the snowbirds from Canada start arriving. 

I would prefer to drive to San Miguel because I have no set time frame and then could have my personal things with me including Lucy. Guadalajara is also on my agenda. 

I understand driving to San Miguel presents certain planning. I welcome suggestions how to connect with others with the same destination. 

Excited to be homeless. 
Debbie


----------



## Longford

Welcome to the Forum, Debbie M. I'm jealous ... because of your freedom to move about, including to San Miguel de Allenda (a favorite destination of mine).


----------



## Debbie M

graci'


----------



## Jreboll

My wife and I live in Harlingen. We'll be taking an overnight bus from Reynosa to Morelia in a couple of weeks. We have done this a few times already and have been pleased with the service. There have been reports of bus jackings on the stretch between Cd. Victoria and San Luis Potosí but I heard soldiers had moved in to keep an eye on things. There is a similar service to Guadalajara.


----------



## Debbie M

Thank you, do you know anything about caravans or how to get to one.


----------



## Jreboll

This site prohibits mentioning other websites but you may be able to find your information by looking around.


----------



## TundraGreen

Jreboll said:


> This site prohibits mentioning other websites but you may be able to find your information by looking around.


This site only prohibits links to "competing forums". Links of other kinds are allowed although you have to have posted at least 5 times before you can include a link.


----------



## Debbie M

mexico travel buddies looked promising but it is dated.


----------



## Isla Verde

Debbie M said:


> mexico travel buddies looked promising but it is dated.


How dated is it?


----------



## Jreboll

You may find Yahoo groups or Facebook groups. By joining them and communicating with them you will find what you are looking for


----------



## Debbie M

1 post in 2013 and a few in 2012


----------



## Debbie M

I have not used either network, frankly I have avoided them, but maybe this is a time to rethink that option.


----------



## drjazz930

*My Mexican story*

Greetings, 

My name is Edward, I was born and grew up in Portland, Oregon. I am a Musician and worked on Cruise ships as Musical director (Carnival/Princess/Royal Caribbean) for 21 years, I have had many contracts to Mexico. I moved to Acapulco to marry and start a family in 2006. I have lived there since that time, although I have been touring with different Bands since that time. I finally stopped the touring lifestyle when my daughter was born in 2008. I worked as a musician in Acapulco and also taught music courses at Universidad Americana y SUTMEG. 
Although Acapulco is a beautiful city, the problems it is facing forced me to move to Guadalajara. I have been here in Zapopan since January of 2014. I now have a job opportunity in Dallas, Texas. I hate to move, as GDL is very nice and the climate is awesome. Thanks for letting me blab about my Mexican experience....looking forward to hearing from many of you......
Edward


----------



## izabellb

*Mexico, maybe...*

Holla, I´m from Brazil, and a huge international company offered my husband a job in Ciudad Juarez...So, if everything goes smooth, we´ll be moving next year.
We already lived in China for 6 years, but then as expats, so it was quite easy.
Now this company just pay the salary and our expenses are ours. 
He also asked if it would be possible to relocate us to El Paso, as the company also has an office there, but we are not sure it will work, because then he will need to cross the border at least twice a week.
I will post some questions in a new thread, and hope than some angel can answer or give me an insight at least. 
Se you soon!! Iara from Brazil


----------



## TundraGreen

izabellb said:


> Holla, I´m from Brazil, and a huge international company offered my husband a job in Ciudad Juarez...So, if everything goes smooth, we´ll be moving next year.
> We already lived in China for 6 years, but then as expats, so it was quite easy.
> Now this company just pay the salary and our expenses are ours.
> He also asked if it would be possible to relocate us to El Paso, as the company also has an office there, but we are not sure it will work, because then he will need to cross the border at least twice a week.
> I will post some questions in a new thread, and hope than some angel can answer or give me an insight at least.
> Se you soon!! Iara from Brazil


:welcome:

Crossing the border twice a week might be pain unless the offices are close enough that you can do it on foot. However, I believe many people cross the border for work every day in both directions so it certainly would be possible.


----------



## Jreboll

There might be the possibility of car pooling if there are other employees doing the same.


----------



## izabellb

Living in El Paso is just a possibility. They offer it to someone that my husband knows, but this guy choose a better package and live now in Juarez. But he is single, with no kids...
My big concern is about a good school. My son is 13 years old, speaks fluent english and portuguese, it´s why I prefer an american school, but it seems quite expensive in Mexico. In El Paso a private school is around US$5000/year.And usually an international school is around US$2000/month...It´s a huge difference!
My husband with talk with them today again, and see all the possibilities. We don´t know much right now, it´s why I´m asking questions here.
And there is absolutely nothing about expats in Juarez, anywhere in the internet...No information about schools, housing, anything! It´s quite weird, if not scary...

Thanks for your answers anyway!


----------



## Isla Verde

izabellb said:


> And there is absolutely nothing about expats in Juarez, anywhere in the internet...No information about schools, housing, anything! It´s quite weird, if not scary...
> 
> Thanks for your answers anyway!


Perhaps there aren't a lot of expats living in Ciudad Juárez - it's not usually at the top of the list of places where most expats would like to live.


----------



## izabellb

Isla Verde said:


> Perhaps there aren't a lot of expats living in Ciudad Juárez - it's not usually at the top of the list of places where most expats would like to live.


Hi, is not where I would like to live too, but sometimes we have no choice...
But when I moved to China was almost the same, and it turned out to be a heaven on earth for us...So, I´m not afraid to move anywhere, but I like to know where I will put my son into...
It´s strange because Juarez has so many industries, it´s why I´m asking myself where the managers, directors and well payed employees live...They must be hidden somewhere there


----------



## Isla Verde

izabellb said:


> Hi, is not where I would like to live too, but sometimes we have no choice...
> But when I moved to China was almost the same, and it turned out to be a heaven on earth for us...So, I´m not afraid to move anywhere, but I like to know where I will put my son into...
> It´s strange because Juarez has so many industries, it´s why I´m asking myself where the managers, directors and well payed employees live...They must be hidden somewhere there


Maybe they live in gated communities in Juárez or across the border in El Paso. Perhaps the company could put you in touch with a couple of their foreign employees.


----------



## GARYJ65

Infidel_jack said:


> Hey, I haven´t posted in a year. After living in Puebla for a year I moved to Durango in December of 2013. I like the forum but find it a bit difficult to navigate. I wish there were firewalls between the countries. You think you are in the Mexico forum and suddenly you find yourself in Australia or Thailand.


After living in Puebla, how do you like Durango?


----------



## Infidel_jack

GARYJ65 said:


> After living in Puebla, how do you like Durango?


Gary, I like them both. The climate is almost the same. Puebla is the fourth largest city in Mexico and convenient to the Benito Juarez International Airport in Mexico City.
Puebla is about a 10 hour bus ride to the nearest decent beach. 
Durango is the capital of the state of Durango and a city of 400,000. Durango is less than a 3 hour bus ride from a great beach town, Mazatlan, Sinaloa.
Puebla has great cultural activities and also close enough to DF to attend events there. Durango has a couple of theaters for performing arts, including the Ricardo Castro which was built @ 1865. Puebla is where the battle of Puebla is celebrated on the 5th of May. Both cities are tranquil and I feel very safe in either one.
Durango is part of the Wild West that is northern Mexico. The land of the cowboy and the western movies. The movie or mini series Texas Rising is being filmed here now. John Wayne and other famous US western stars made lots of movies here.
I live in central historic district and I pay less for my 2 story 3 bedroom home here than I did for a small 2 bedroom apartment in Puebla. I have made a lot of friends here and 2 weeks ago I had a birthday party for my girlfriend with over 30 people. My house and 3 others are on a gated private drive. I have a large laundry room with a washer and a dryer . In Puebla I had a tiny kitchen with a washing machine cramed in it. Here I have a huge kitchen with a huge pantry.
Puebla has plenty of higher education as you would expect in a city of 4 million. Durango is only a 10th the size but it has some fine Universities as well. I live less than 10 minute bus ride from 2 of them.
I like baseball and softball. Puebla has a pro baseball team but very little youth and adult amatuer ball. Here it is the opposite. I like Charreada, Rodeo and the Toros which we have here. We have an airport, but flights from here are more expensive. I have no plans to fly anywhere so I can live with that. I like carne asada a la parrilla and I had no place to do that in Puebla. When I moved here I went to a local machine shop and had a custom made Grill.
I love both places, but Durango is a better fit for me. Oh yeah, there is punto del cielo coffee shop I like to go to because it is in an historic hotel lobby and the ambience is comfortable and relaxing across the street from the Cathedral. I found another coffee shop a few blocks away that roast coffee fresh every day on the premises. I met the owner and he goes to fincas in the mountains of Veracruz to buy all his coffee beans. I only drink expresso and it is much better than Punto de Cielo, but it is not as comfortable. I use Punto del cielo as a place to have meetings. I buy fresh roasted beans at La Chabela. Right now we are in the middle of a the month long Feria Durango 451. It is the 451st anniversary of the founding of Durango (originally New Viscaya)


----------



## Juju14

*New to the board*

Hello everyone!

I am a 35yr Mexican National who practically lived all their live in the Lone Star State. I came down to visit some family in San Luis and realized that I know very little about my country so I decided to move and see what life is like here. I am currently residing in Escobedo, Nuevo Leon, getting acquainted with my new surroundings.

I moved here with a friend because from my understanding Monterrey is well know for Manufacturing which is my expertise.(CNC Lasers, Programming, 2D & 3D drafting) Hopefully I can find something in the near future, in the meantime I enjoying everything Monterrey has to offer.

BTW Hook'em horns!


----------



## Jreboll

I was 28 yo when visiting Guadalajara I decided to visit a cardiac center there. I had worked at the Texas Heart Institute and my credentials were good. I introduced myself and asked if I could tour the place. I was welcomed and allowed to watch a few surgeries. Afterwards they said they were short staffed and would welcome my help. I ended up working there almost a year
My advice is to not go asking for employment but to introduce yourself and get to know others in your field of interest. Do not go to the employment office but directly to where the work is being done. If they like you and are interested they will open doors for you.
By the way, I worked in GDL in 1975 when cardiac surgery was just taking off


----------



## Isla Verde

Jreboll said:


> I was 28 yo when visiting Guadalajara I decided to visit a cardiac center there. I had worked at the Texas Heart Institute and my credentials were good. I introduced myself and asked if I could tour the place. I was welcomed and allowed to watch a few surgeries. Afterwards they said they were short staffed and would welcome my help. I ended up working there almost a year
> My advice is to not go asking for employment but to introduce yourself and get to know others in your field of interest. Do not go to the employment office but directly to where the work is being done. If they like you and are interested they will open doors for you.
> By the way, I worked in GDL in 1975 when cardiac surgery was just taking off


Interesting story. Were you working legally at this cardiac center?


----------



## Jreboll

Yes, I have dual citizenship. I still had to get my Tarjeta de Marchar.


----------



## Isla Verde

Jreboll said:


> Yes, I have dual citizenship. I still had to get my Tarjeta de Marchar.


You're lucky to have had that advantage over other job seekers. What is a Tarjeta de Marchar?


----------



## Jreboll

At a certain age all young men were required to register with the government and spend, I believe, a year doing paramilitary service. I don't know if it is still being practiced today.


----------



## Juju14

Jreboll said:


> I was 28 yo when visiting Guadalajara I decided to visit a cardiac center there. I had worked at the Texas Heart Institute and my credentials were good. I introduced myself and asked if I could tour the place. I was welcomed and allowed to watch a few surgeries. Afterwards they said they were short staffed and would welcome my help. I ended up working there almost a year
> My advice is to not go asking for employment but to introduce yourself and get to know others in your field of interest. Do not go to the employment office but directly to where the work is being done. If they like you and are interested they will open doors for you.
> By the way, I worked in GDL in 1975 when cardiac surgery was just taking off


Thank you very much for your advice, I appreciate any and all positive input that I can use.


----------



## Longford

Jreboll said:


> By the way, I worked in GDL in 1975 when cardiac surgery was just taking off


That was then ... this is now. A lot has changed in 39 years. I doubt someone unknown to physicians and patients would be allowed walk through the door of a hospital and allowed to view surgeries. I believe the regulations in Mexico would no longer allow someone from abroad to work as you did back then. Great experience for you, I'm certain.


----------



## Jreboll

The world has changed a lot with lawsuits, terrorism and so many other factors emerging. Still, even now, you can talk to someone for five minutes about cardiac surgery and know if they know what they are talking about.


----------



## mxfan

Jreboll said:


> I was welcomed and allowed to watch a few surgeries. Afterwards they said they were short staffed and would welcome my help. I ended up working there almost a year


I love the good ol days! Compared to the US, I am living the good ol days in MX.


----------



## frankram72

Hello I'm Frank x Coal Miner and Plant Operations Manager. just decided to make a major move to Guadalajara Mexico and see how life is in the deep south..Originally from Long Beach, Ca and have lived in Indiana and Mississippi.


----------



## Isla Verde

frankram72 said:


> Hello I'm Frank x Coal Miner and Plant Operations Manager. just decided to make a major move to Guadalajara Mexico and see how life is in the deep south..Originally from Long Beach, Ca and have lived in Indiana and Mississippi.


Welcome to the forum, Frank. Are you planning to practice your profession in Mexico?


----------



## frankram72

No I'm retired now and just settling down But I always do a little prospecting on my own. So far going ti live for a few in Guadalajara and maybe move to Chapala in one of it's Colonies.


----------



## TundraGreen

frankram72 said:


> No I'm retired now and just settling down But I always do a little prospecting on my own. So far going ti live for a few in Guadalajara and maybe move to Chapala in one of it's Colonies.


 I don't know if you are serious about doing "a little prospecting on my own". But in case you are, I had an experience once that you might want to be aware of. 

We were out in the countryside in a place where they probably had never seen any foreigners near the Zacatecas-Durango-Chihuahua corner. A couple of local residents stopped and asked us if we were working for a mining company. We convinced them we were not, but they were clearly concerned about north-of-the-border mining companies exploring on their turf.

If you are so inclined, look me up when you get to Guadalajara. I don't get to Chapala more often than once every other year or so, but if you are going to be in Guadalajara, it would be easy to get together for a beer or something.


----------



## Isla Verde

frankram72 said:


> No I'm retired now and just settling down But I always do a little prospecting on my own.


I wonder if there are any coal mines in Mexico.


----------



## frankram72

I sure will TundraGreen..and the best thing of all I don't look like a foreigners..lol..I blend very well with the locals until I speak spanish.. I'm a Mexican/America and a Navy vet.


----------



## TundraGreen

frankram72 said:


> I sure will TundraGreen..and the best thing of all I don't look like a foreigners..lol..I blend very well with the locals until I speak spanish.. I'm a Mexican/America and a Navy vet.


You might blend with the locals in Guadalajara. Where we were, outside the village of Guadalupe y Calvo, I suspect they probably could tell anyone from the locals.

For that matter, I have a friend here who is Mexican, spent his first 30 years here, then spent 30 years in the US. Now, he is retired and back in Guadalajara. People look at him and know that he is from north of the border.


----------



## frankram72

Ya..It's kinda funny..Hope everything goes smooth in this transition but with all moves it's always exciting just to make new friends and an adventure


----------



## cyntornelas

*Newbie*

Hi Everyone, 

I am new to the site, but I have lived in Mexico for 6 years. I live in Jocotepec, but also have a place in Guadalajara as my husband is Tapatio. I am a personal assistant which includes pet and housing, and I work for Riders of the Sierra Madre which is a motorcycle touring group in Ajijic. Before moving here, I spent over 20 years in marketing for various magazines.

I'm looking forward to making new expat contacts in Guadalajara or surrounding areas.

Cynthia Ornelas


----------



## TundraGreen

cyntornelas said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to the site, but I have lived in Mexico for 6 years. I live in Jocotepec, but also have a place in Guadalajara as my husband is Tapatio. I am a personal assistant which includes pet and housing, and I work for Riders of the Sierra Madre which is a motorcycle touring group in Ajijic. Before moving here, I spent over 20 years in marketing for various magazines.
> 
> I'm looking forward to making new expat contacts in Guadalajara or surrounding areas.
> 
> Cynthia Ornelas


:welcome:


----------



## kc5tng

*Greetings and Salutations*

Im new to this site and my wife and I have been talking about moving to mexico for several years but that was before I started drawing my 100% VA disability and my Social Security. Now that we've had a couple of years of being "retired with a decent income", we've renewed our interest in becoming "Ex-Pats" - and we've got lots of questions. We are coming down to Cozumel in November for a week - I wanted 2 weeks but I play drums and sing with 3 local bands and although Im not playing on the road any longer, these local bands depend on me "being there" so I took one week off and getting someone to fill in was quite difficult just for a week.
One of my concerns is "learning the lingo" and any thoughts on that? Rosetta Stone - The Spanish lessons on YouTube ?? Whats the thoughts on the "Easiest" way to learn Spanish - at least well enough to not make myself sound stupido?


----------



## ojosazules11

kc5tng said:


> One of my concerns is "learning the lingo" and any thoughts on that? Rosetta Stone - The Spanish lessons on YouTube ?? Whats the thoughts on the "Easiest" way to learn Spanish - at least well enough to not make myself sound stupido?


One piece of advice I'd give right off the bat is to not be too worried about sounding _estúpido_. The more you try speaking Spanish, the quicker you'll learn, and most people will be gracious and pleased that you're making an effort, rather than thinking you're stupid. 

Another tip when communicating with someone speaking another language - saying the same thing louder and louder doesn't make it easier to understand. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Longford

kc5tng said:


> One of my concerns is "learning the lingo" and any thoughts on that? Rosetta Stone - The Spanish lessons on YouTube ?? Whats the thoughts on the "Easiest" way to learn Spanish - at least well enough to not make myself sound stupido?


:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

My suggestion? Enroll in a classroom course near where you live. Possibly at a community college, or private institute. Then, on an extended visit to Mexico before (or as) you relocate, enroll in one of the intensive courses such as are offered in San Miguel de Allende or Cuernavaca. These steps should provide you with a foundation upon which to build.


----------



## lancekoz

*San Miguel has its charms...*



Debbie M said:


> Thank you, do you know anything about caravans or how to get to one.


But it is getting quite pricey and crowded... really a lot of Mexico City big money moving in. Fine to visit... but also be advised it is built on extremely steep hills and narrow, old streets... tough on both knees and caravans. I would not want to drive anything larger than say a Ford Escape there. Of course, if you stay on the outskirts, you could taxi in easily enough. 

Guanajuato is also wonderful to see, and though it's in a bowl of surrounding hills, the downtown is a little easier to negotiate as I recall.


----------



## lancekoz

cyntornelas said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to the site, but I have lived in Mexico for 6 years. I live in Jocotepec, but also have a place in Guadalajara as my husband is Tapatio. I am a personal assistant which includes pet and housing, and I work for Riders of the Sierra Madre which is a motorcycle touring group in Ajijic. Before moving here, I spent over 20 years in marketing for various magazines.
> 
> I'm looking forward to making new expat contacts in Guadalajara or surrounding areas.
> 
> Cynthia Ornelas


Oh, hello Cynthia. I'd be happy to entertain an expat... my experience is similar to yours... I lived in GDL through marriage to a native. Feel free to stop in for coffee, meet us and the dogs, etc.


----------



## Chao

Hello,

My wife and I will visit the Guadalajara/Chapala area in October. My wife is originally from Colombia and is a U.S. citizen. I am from the U.S. My wife and I are interested in Mexico as a place to live in retirement.

I’ve been researching retirement in Latin America for seven years. Most of my research was concentrated on Chile, Uruguay, and Ecuador. We visited Ecuador last year. Neither of us found it compelling enough to live there. 

We are currently living in Medellin, Colombia. We moved to Medellin shortly after I retired. We chose Colombia because it was relatively easy for me to get a three-year visa based on marriage to a Colombian citizen. We chose Medellin because it’s a fairly large city with a perfect climate. We like Medellin, but we are not totally sold on it. Medellin is like anywhere else; it has its pros and cons. 

We hope to meet some of you during our stay.

Mike (Chao) and Gloria


----------



## cyntornelas

Watching movies with Spanish subtitles really helped me although translations are not always exact. Also, sign up for "Spanish Word for the Day"; it will send you a new word every day with the meaning and examples in sentences.


----------



## TundraGreen

Chao said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I will visit the Guadalajara/Chapala area in October. My wife is originally from Colombia and is a U.S. citizen. I am from the U.S. My wife and I are interested in Mexico as a place to live in retirement.
> 
> I’ve been researching retirement in Latin America for seven years. Most of my research was concentrated on Chile, Uruguay, and Ecuador. We visited Ecuador last year. Neither of us found it compelling enough to live there.
> 
> We are currently living in Medellin, Colombia. We moved to Medellin shortly after I retired. We chose Colombia because it was relatively easy for me to get a three-year visa based on marriage to a Colombian citizen. We chose Medellin because it’s a fairly large city with a perfect climate. We like Medellin, but we are not totally sold on it. Medellin is like anywhere else; it has its pros and cons.
> 
> We hope to meet some of you during our stay.
> 
> Mike (Chao) and Gloria


:welcome:
Look me up if you end up in Guadalajara (as opposed to Chapala area). Guadalajara is another large city with a perfect climate. It also has its pros and cons.


----------



## Griingo_xD

*Herru*

Hello all i'm ****** and I just turned 18 I been living in Mexico Since I was 11 years old.


----------



## Longford

Griingo_xD said:


> Hello all i'm ****** and I just turned 18 I been living in Mexico Since I was 11 years old.


:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

I look forward to your contributions to the forum. We don't have many younger people participating. It will be interesting to read what an 18 year old has to say on some of the things we discuss.


----------



## jashoda

*About Me*

Hi, Rona Jashoda Edmunds here. I live in the Barra de Potosi, the last best beach. My husband and I stay about 6 months in Barra and the rest of the time in northern California. I teach yoga, mostly train yoga teachers, am on the teaching faculty of The Kripalu Center for Yoga and Health in Massachusetts. I also lead retreats and workshops in both countries. 

We lived in Mexico City in the mid 1970's and fell in love with this beautiful country and its people. Also we lived about 35 years in Manhattan and San Francisco where I had a small yoga studios. Now that my husband is retired we have been able to enjoy living in of both wonderful places.

I am a mother and grandmother. I have 5 wonderful grandkids who love visiting us in Mexico. I look forward to meeting many of you on this forum.


----------



## TundraGreen

jashoda said:


> Hi, Rona Jashoda Edmunds here. I live in the Barra de Potosi, the last best beach. My husband and I stay about 6 months in Barra and the rest of the time in northern California. I teach yoga, mostly train yoga teachers, am on the teaching faculty of The Kripalu Center for Yoga and Health in Massachusetts. I also lead retreats and workshops in both countries.
> 
> We lived in Mexico City in the mid 1970's and fell in love with this beautiful country and its people. Also we lived about 35 years in Manhattan and San Francisco where I had a small yoga studios. Now that my husband is retired we have been able to enjoy living in of both wonderful places.
> 
> I am a mother and grandmother. I have 5 wonderful grandkids who love visiting us in Mexico. I look forward to meeting many of you on this forum.


:welcome:
It sounds like you have a nice life bouncing between both coasts and Mexico.


----------



## GARYJ65

jashoda said:


> Hi, Rona Jashoda Edmunds here. I live in the Barra de Potosi, the last best beach. My husband and I stay about 6 months in Barra and the rest of the time in northern California. I teach yoga, mostly train yoga teachers, am on the teaching faculty of The Kripalu Center for Yoga and Health in Massachusetts. I also lead retreats and workshops in both countries. We lived in Mexico City in the mid 1970's and fell in love with this beautiful country and its people. Also we lived about 35 years in Manhattan and San Francisco where I had a small yoga studios. Now that my husband is retired we have been able to enjoy living in of both wonderful places. I am a mother and grandmother. I have 5 wonderful grandkids who love visiting us in Mexico. I look forward to meeting many of you on this forum.


Wow!
I went to barra de potosi many many many years ago and liked it A LOT
whenever you can, tell me more about it will you?


----------



## jashoda

I would be delighted to tell you more about it. Could you be more specific in what you are looking for?


----------



## jashoda

Thank you. We are enjoying our lives between 2 countries.


----------



## tmcgrath

I hit an edit button by mistake on my last reply, but will be in PVR 12/9/14 to 1/12/15 and perhaps I can visit your camp ground. I am now retired but My girlfriend, who is Mexican, is still working at Xerox in upstate NY and so we are unable to stay longer. Her brother owns a building with efficiently apts for seasonal rent at Los Muertos beach and has a car rental business there which gives me extended transportation when I need it.


----------



## mbyer

*New here*

Hi Folks,

Mark here. I live just north of Toronto, Ontario, Canada. Slowly sneaking up on retirement age and have long imagined what it would be like to be able to retire in Mexico. I'll try to turn some of the imagining into potential planning. Have lurked on the forum for some time, reading great updates, but have never posted. The members here are a great wealth of information, and it may be time for me to get more involved.. 

Mark


----------



## Debbie M

*Canadians are great*

Mark,
I grew up in Michigan, 1 hour from the Port Huron bridge that crosses into Canada. After college, when I had some money, my girlfriends and I would drive or take the train into Toronto for the weekend and totally enjoy the great nightlife and food. What fond memories. Now I am retired and signed a 6 month lease on a house here in San Miguel. The elevation and weather are great. Now my objective is to learn Spanish. Make the jump, you wont regret it. The people are so nice and welcoming. 
Debbie from Michigan, Los Angeles and now San Miguel.


----------



## Debbie M

*I am here in San MIguel*

Well I arrived August 13th in San Miguel. Love the weather. July and August are the wrong months to be in South Texas, so I have this great house for 6 months just south of the Allende Institute. You are right, San Miguel is a great destination. Debbie




Longford said:


> Welcome to the Forum, Debbie M. I'm jealous ... because of your freedom to move about, including to San Miguel de Allenda (a favorite destination of mine).


----------



## chrissd1066

Hola,
I am originally from England and live in San Diego. I have just taken the plunge and the dog and I are moving to Playas de Tijuana on Monday. I am a little nervous and excited at the same time. I don't know a soul in Mexico and I speak virtually no spanish but I am keen to jump in with both feet. I plan to stay a minimum of 6 months. 
Chris


----------



## AlanMexicali

chrissd1066 said:


> Hola,
> I am originally from England and live in San Diego. I have just taken the plunge and the dog and I are moving to Playas de Tijuana on Monday. I am a little nervous and excited at the same time. I don't know a soul in Mexico and I speak virtually no spanish but I am keen to jump in with both feet. I plan to stay a minimum of 6 months.
> Chris


TJ is going to be quite difficult to navigate with zero Spanish. Playas is nice and quiet as far as I could see when I was there. It is mostly a middle to upper middle class bedroom community. There are some/not many restaurants and bars that stay open late and a few decent seafood restaurants and hole in the wall seafood places behind the Plaza de Toros on the cliff of the ocean, but I found better ones in TJ.

Further south there are working class neighborhoods and cheaper restaurants. It is considered a safe área but dead after 9PM. 

Sanbourns at the entrance to Playas is a popular spot for Americans to eat. We eat breakfast there sometimes.


----------



## chrissd1066

Thanks for your help. I was in Sanbourns for the first time on Monday and was told it was closing down.


----------



## Recon1

My name is Fred - I am recently separated, an empty nester and planning on retiring in the Yucatan either Chelem, Chicxulub, or San cristano area. Am going down mid November for a few weeks to check it out and if satisfied will come home sell my house and move back in June. Also thinking of staying for a month June before buying house to check out my response to the heat. Would like to meet some people in November. I am almost bilingual Mexican being my cultural language but not very many opportunities to use here except in when going out to eat. I am former corporate trainer (can do it all), a viet vet (USMC Recon) and have always wanted to go back to Mexico since 1980 when I spent 10 weeks there.


----------



## Longford

:welcome: to the Mexico Forum, Fred!


----------



## JBmadera

Empty nesters heading down to Ajijic in November for a month, rent a home and then see how well we do assimilating. If all goes well we plan on buying a home in the area and relaxing for the next who knows how many years. Spent most of my career on the road so finding a peaceful, friendly place to kick back and smell the roses is the goal.

JB


----------



## TundraGreen

JBmadera said:


> Empty nesters heading down to Ajijic in November for a month, rent a home and then see how well we do assimilating. If all goes well we plan on buying a home in the area and relaxing for the next who knows how many years. Spent most of my career on the road so finding a peaceful, friendly place to kick back and smell the roses is the goal.
> 
> JB


:welcome:


----------



## VEMEM

Hi,
I currently live in Querétaro. I was born in Mexico City, but I have lived abroad in the U.S., U.K., Argentina, and visited may cities and countries of the world because of my job.

I am trying to meet new expat friends in my city as I miss the cultural exchange that expat life provides, so, if anyone of you ever come to Queretaro, feel free to contact me and I can show you around.

I love cooking, reading and self- improvement. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## VEMEM

Hello Cris,

I live in mainland Mexico, I think you are moving close to the U.S.- Mexican border, but probably would like to have some contact in Mexico anyway. If you feel like keep in touch and probably visit sometime, I'll be happy to show you areound and also, helping you in getting to know the dos and don'ts in Mexico.






chrissd1066 said:


> Hola,
> I am originally from England and live in San Diego. I have just taken the plunge and the dog and I are moving to Playas de Tijuana on Monday. I am a little nervous and excited at the same time. I don't know a soul in Mexico and I speak virtually no spanish but I am keen to jump in with both feet. I plan to stay a minimum of 6 months.
> Chris


----------



## TundraGreen

VEMEM said:


> Hi,
> I currently live in Querétaro. I was born in Mexico City, but I have lived abroad in the U.S., U.K., Argentina, and visited may cities and countries of the world because of my job.
> 
> I am trying to meet new expat friends in my city as I miss the cultural exchange that expat life provides, so, if anyone of you ever come to Queretaro, feel free to contact me and I can show you around.
> 
> I love cooking, reading and self- improvement. Hope to hear from you soon.


Welcome Venem. I lived in Qro for my first three months in Mexico. I hope you enjoy it there. Cooking, reading and self-improvement are on my list of favorite activities as well.


----------



## StaceOdyssey

*First day on the forum*

Hi! I just joined and I'm looking forward to some serious lurking. 

I am looking at a 2-6 month long move this December. Ensenada and Rosarito are looking the most promising. Of course, I'm dying to hear what everyone's experiences have been and any advice.

I'll be moving there by myself (well, plus my Min Pin puppy). I'm a 30 year-old writer and I'll be working from home, as I do now. My Spanish is no es bueno, but I pick up language fast and I'm studying as much as I can in the next few months. Still, I am looking for a place where English is somewhat prevalent until I can get on my feet and become fluent in more than just ordering burritos. (I am shockingly good at that, it turns out.)

I live in LA now with my boyfriend, but it looks like he'll be working on a show in NYC. We don't want to sign a lease in NY until it looks like the show is definitely going to last for its full season. So it seems like a golden opportunity to try living in another country, even if that country is just a 4 hour drive from home.

-Stace


----------



## SirRon

Hello everyone !

American now living in Acapulco mexico

I live with a local woman and my daughter and have perm resident status

have now lived here a little over a year and hope to share my experiences and learn more from others on this site


----------



## TundraGreen

SirRon said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> American now living in Acapulco mexico
> 
> I live with a local woman and my daughter and have perm resident status
> 
> have now lived here a little over a year and hope to share my experiences and learn more from others on this site


:welcome:


----------



## cybervogt

*Hello*

I am an American living in Louisiana. my wife is from Aguascalientes . I plan to retire next spring and we will be living in Aguascalientes, actually in Jesus Maria just to the north of Aguascalients. My wife is a school teacher. She is there now teaching I will be there for few weeks in dec then come back to states work at hospital. I love the area she lives in. the people and her family are so nice and excited about moving there.


----------



## SirRon

cybervogt said:


> I am an American living in Louisiana. my wife is from Aguascalientes . I plan to retire next spring and we will be living in Aguascalientes, actually in Jesus Maria just to the north of Aguascalients. My wife is a school teacher. She is there now teaching I will be there for few weeks in dec then come back to states work at hospital. I love the area she lives in. the people and her family are so nice and excited about moving there.



:welcome:


----------



## aguthrie9

Hello everyone...how lovely to read these posts. 
I moved to Mexico City about 3 months ago from Los Angeles, where I lived for 10 years...and originally am from Kansas City. I am a cellist/vocalist and have worked as a freelance musician for most of my life out of university. I play all kinds of music...from classical to pop/rock to experimental performance art...and love it all.

I am here with my future husband, who is a Mexican and also a musician/composer but spent many years studying in the states. We are starting a collective of musicians for music written by living composers, and are getting into the thriving music scene in Mexico City. 

This is my first major move not connected to university motives, and boy howdy what a doozy. I have traveled and toured so much around the world, but a move is the real thing.

Look forward to connecting!
Sincerely yours, 
April


----------



## Isla Verde

aguthrie9 said:


> Hello everyone...how lovely to read these posts.
> I moved to Mexico City about 3 months ago from Los Angeles, where I lived for 10 years...and originally am from Kansas City. I am a cellist/vocalist and have worked as a freelance musician for most of my life out of university. I play all kinds of music...from classical to pop/rock to experimental performance art...and love it all.
> 
> I am here with my future husband, who is a Mexican and also a musician/composer but spent many years studying in the states. We are starting a collective of musicians for music written by living composers, and are getting into the thriving music scene in Mexico City.
> 
> This is my first major move not connected to university motives, and boy howdy what a doozy. I have traveled and toured so much around the world, but a move is the real thing.
> 
> Look forward to connecting!
> Sincerely yours,
> April


Hi April,

Welcome to Mexico and to Mexico City, what I like to call La Gran Manzana Mexicana! I live in this wonderful/crazy city too. I'm not a musician, but I do love all sorts of music. Let me know if I can help you get settled - I know the city fairly well, having lived here for over 7 years and having spent lots of time in Mexico in the past.

Cheers,

Marsha


----------



## chopinman1

*New Member Chopinman1*

Hi, name is Victor, I'm from California and am retiring in 2 years from the Fresno County Superior Court System, or at least that's the plan.

I've been visiting and driving in Mexico for over 30 years (I'm 55), and thoroughly immerse myself in the country and the culture once I get passed the Tropic of Cancer going south, and I totally forget about my troubles in the States during that time. I am of 100% mexican ascent but was born in Texas and raised in California. 

My wife and I are planning to move to a town or city where there would be the lease probability of getting kidnapped for ransom or caught in a crossfire between the cartels. "So then don't go, you dummy", is what my dad tells me. I understand his motive, but I just gotta go south. Anybody have any observations as to how tepic, guadalajara, cuernavaca, or morelia expats are doing? Appreciating any suggestions or information.

Oh, my member name is because I am totally into Frederic Chopin, he's my favorite dead composer.
Yes, I do play piano.


----------



## TundraGreen

chopinman1 said:


> Hi, name is Victor, I'm from California and am retiring in 2 years from the Fresno County Superior Court System, or at least that's the plan.
> 
> I've been visiting and driving in Mexico for over 30 years (I'm 55), and thoroughly immerse myself in the country and the culture once I get passed the Tropic of Cancer going south, and I totally forget about my troubles in the States during that time. I am of 100% mexican ascent but was born in Texas and raised in California.
> 
> My wife and I are planning to move to a town or city where there would be the lease probability of getting kidnapped for ransom or caught in a crossfire between the cartels. "So then don't go, you dummy", is what my dad tells me. I understand his motive, but I just gotta go south. Anybody have any observations as to how tepic, guadalajara, cuernavaca, or morelia expats are doing? Appreciating any suggestions or information.
> 
> Oh, my member name is because I am totally into Frederic Chopin, he's my favorite dead composer.
> Yes, I do play piano.


Welcome to the forum. You will find advocates for all four of those places. I know Guadalajara well and Tepic and Morelia a bit. If you have specific questions, I suspect you will get specific answers. 

In answer to your general question, expats in Guadalajara are doing just fine, thank you very much.


----------



## surfrider

chopinman1 said:


> Hi, name is Victor, I'm from California and am retiring in 2 years from the Fresno County Superior Court System, or at least that's the plan.
> 
> I've been visiting and driving in Mexico for over 30 years (I'm 55), and thoroughly immerse myself in the country and the culture once I get passed the Tropic of Cancer going south, and I totally forget about my troubles in the States during that time. I am of 100% mexican ascent but was born in Texas and raised in California.
> 
> My wife and I are planning to move to a town or city where there would be the lease probability of getting kidnapped for ransom or caught in a crossfire between the cartels. "So then don't go, you dummy", is what my dad tells me. I understand his motive, but I just gotta go south. Anybody have any observations as to how tepic, guadalajara, cuernavaca, or morelia expats are doing? Appreciating any suggestions or information.
> 
> Oh, my member name is because I am totally into Frederic Chopin, he's my favorite dead composer.
> Yes, I do play piano.


I also love Chopin and I also play (for just for myself) I have lived outside of Morelia in Patzcuaro and been to Guad many times. I have lived in Chiapas, Puerto Vallarta, the Lake Chapala area and been to many other places in Mexico. 

I also was raised in California. So here is this single very white blond surfer chick from So. Cal. driving around from Cancun up to P.V. without speaking any Spanish. At first I too was a little scared about going, my kids thought I was out of my mind. 

NEVER was I ever in any danger or even felt threatened in the least - in any part of Mexico. I am not saying that there was no violence around me - there was because I did hear about events. But I just minded my own business and enjoyed driving all over the whole place. I did have my 42 year old son with me but he is also a retarded person so he was not much of a ¨protector¨ type that would scare people off. 

I would advise you to travel and see Mexico for each place is so unique. I did find myself in some strange places when I would get lost but I always found help in those places from Mexicans that were kind. I am not saying that things did not go south sometimes, they did. I had things stolen from me in hotels and bus stations, but my personal safety was never a concern. 

Of course I was not driving a covet, or a bmw, I was driving a pickup truck. I did not have clothing on from nieman marcus, I had on clothing that i purchased in Mexico. I think that if a person finds themselves in danger - for the most part - in Mexico it is because of their own actions not because they are in Mexico per say. 

I am now back in the states and I find this place more scary than Mexico. Driving down the street with friends and one of them said ¨was that a gun shot¨ and I thought and I left Mexico for this?.

Just my thoughts and that is all this is are just my thoughts. But I do hope that you forget what people say about Mexico and go to many many places there to experience her beauty and freedom of expression. Mexico is a place deep in my heart and I will always be glad I went...hoping to go back ...


----------



## AlanMexicali

chopinman1 said:


> Hi, name is Victor, I'm from California and am retiring in 2 years from the Fresno County Superior Court System, or at least that's the plan.
> 
> I've been visiting and driving in Mexico for over 30 years (I'm 55), and thoroughly immerse myself in the country and the culture once I get passed the Tropic of Cancer going south, and I totally forget about my troubles in the States during that time. I am of 100% mexican ascent but was born in Texas and raised in California.
> 
> My wife and I are planning to move to a town or city where there would be the lease probability of getting kidnapped for ransom or caught in a crossfire between the cartels. "So then don't go, you dummy", is what my dad tells me. I understand his motive, but I just gotta go south. Anybody have any observations as to how tepic, guadalajara, cuernavaca, or morelia expats are doing? Appreciating any suggestions or information.
> 
> Oh, my member name is because I am totally into Frederic Chopin, he's my favorite dead composer.
> Yes, I do play piano.


My take on kidnapping is if you have about $50,000 to $100,000 USD equivalent in a bank account in Mexico and the informers at a bank working with kidnappers gives them this info. you might be targeted, but if you don´t I would suspect you will not as where would you get money fast to pay a ransom. If you are Mexican and come from a wealthy family you might be targeted also.

Crossfire from a police/military or inter- cartel gunfight is not likely. 

Most people with assets don´t give anyone an indication they have them or go in public bragging about their wealth here I have noticed. Many keep assets in real estate investments not in investment funds or banks. It is a kind of retirement fund when they quite working.

If you are wealthy beyond belief then people in this catagory have armed bodyguards with them 24 hours a day and their family also. The Governor here travels with 8 guys in suits in 2 Suburbans with machine guns around his Suburban and 2 trucks with state police are parked outside his "privada" all the time. When he goes into his office downtown it is quite a sight to see. He travels out of the city by helicopter not in a vehicle.


----------



## cheri coco

Why didn't the Internet exist when I was young...I have to admit not really feeling homesick for England when living in Mexico, but maybe too busy just living. However, living in New Zealand afterwards was a real culture shock, no-one spoke Spanish and everyone assumed that I was from England therefore one of them...NNNOOOOOOO....(rural Mexico, one car in the village, middle class New Zealand, two cars in the garage) also no markets, no public transport and invisible neighbours, therefore no support network for a young mum...
What do you miss the most about Mexico?


----------



## Longford

chopinman1 said:


> My wife and I are planning to move to a town or city where there would be the lease probability of getting kidnapped for ransom or caught in a crossfire between the cartels. "So then don't go, you dummy", is what my dad tells me. I understand his motive, but I just gotta go south. Anybody have any observations as to how tepic, guadalajara, cuernavaca, or morelia expats are doing? Appreciating any suggestions or information.


Kidnapping is a huge problem in Mexico, and it's the Mexican middle-class, including the lower middle-class which has been most victimized, according to just about everything I've read on the topic and learned from speaking with my friends/contacts in Mexico. 

Oftentimes, the kidnapping is carried-out with the participation of someone's family members. 

A rule-of-thumb my Mexican friends follow is to be guarded about their finances, about material possessions, about revealing too much personal information to people they don't know well, and about inviting into their homes people they don't know well. The less information other people have about their/our lives/possessions/finances ... the lesser the chances of extortion and kidnapping. 

My observations have been that many expats like to brag or talk about what they have and about their lives - which is the opposite of how most of my Mexican friends behave. 

Of the destinations you mention I don't think you can predict with any degree of comfort/certainty what the risks of being a victim of crime are. There are conflict zones involved in the war where violence and terrorism are more prevalent than other parts of the country and I would probably place more importance on staying away from those particular areas than trying to figure-out where the chances of being kidnapped/extorted are less.

Best of luck with your research.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Longford said:


> Kidnapping is a huge problem in Mexico, and it's the Mexican middle-class, including the lower middle-class which has been most victimized, according to just about everything I've read on the topic and learned from speaking with my friends/contacts in Mexico.
> 
> Oftentimes, the kidnapping is carried-out with the participation of someone's family members.
> 
> 
> My observations have been that many expats like to brag or talk about what they have and about their lives - ...


A bunch of nonsense. Another way to put down the Mexican family unit and Expats. IMO


----------



## acez09

My name is Amy. I live in North Carolina, US. I am now 41. I have always dreamed of going outside of the US to either visit or live, but I never accomplished this. I did get my BS in Internet Security/Computer Networking and I now work at home. 

My children are grown and I find myself with idle time to think about the decision I made when I was younger, to travel. I am saving money at the moment and will travel to Mexico to visit and possibly live. I do not know Spanish well, but I would love to practice this with someone who would be willing to teach.


----------



## Longford

acez09 said:


> My children are grown and I find myself with idle time to think about the decision I made when I was younger, to travel. I am saving money at the moment and will travel to Mexico to visit and possibly live. I do not know Spanish well, but I would love to practice this with someone who would be willing to teach.


:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

Have you confirmed that you will be able to meet the residency requirements? In particular, the income/asset test?

Best of luck with your research.


----------



## acez09

Longford said:


> :welcome: to the Mexico Forum!
> 
> Have you confirmed that you will be able to meet the residency requirements? In particular, the income/asset test?
> 
> Best of luck with your research.


Since this is a thought process and I have no clue about where to go, I have not taken any tests. 

Do you have a link for the requirements both physical and income wise?


----------



## Longford

acez09 said:


> Since this is a thought process and I have no clue about where to go, I have not taken any tests.
> 
> Do you have a link for the requirements both physical and income wise?


My reference to "test" was meant to draw attention to the income or asset requirements many/most expats are required to satisfy in order to obtain a visa to reside in Mexico. Have you reviewed the immigration requirements?


----------



## acez09

I posted earlier that this was a thought process, so no, but a # for minimum income would stop all the wondering.


----------



## Longford

acez09 said:


> I posted earlier that this was a thought process, so no, but a # for minimum income would stop all the wondering.


My thoughts on the language training issue: If you haven't studied Spanish before and/or have been out of school for a while and your familiarity with the rules of grammar (in English) are a little rusty, take a refresher course to brush-up before starting to study Spanish. Then, or if you're fine with the English grammar issues, enroll in a community college or other easily-accessible/low cost Spanish language study program to hone your skills and get the basics out of the way. If you do decide to spend an extended period of time in Mexico or reside in Mexico long-term ... you can then take a locally-based course (where you choose to live in Mexico) and where you'll have the opportunity to put to use what you're learning ... on a daily basis.


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> My thoughts on the language training issue: If you haven't studied Spanish before and/or have been out of school for a while and your familiarity with the rules of grammar (in English) are a little rusty, take a refresher course to brush-up before starting to study Spanish. Then, or if you're fine with the English grammar issues, enroll in a community college or other easily-accessible/low cost Spanish language study program to hone your skills and get the basics out of the way. If you do decide to spend an extended period of time in Mexico or reside in Mexico long-term ... you can then take a locally-based course (where you choose to live in Mexico) and where you'll have the opportunity to put to use what you're learning ... on a daily basis.


Speaking as a retired language teacher (of both Spanish and English-as-a-second language), I think that taking a course dealing with English grammar would be a waste of time. Any decent Spanish course should explain the meaning of grammar terms as they apply to Spanish. In any event, if the meaning of such basic terms as "verb", "adjective" and "noun" are not clear to the OP, she can consult a basic grammar book for explanations and examples.


----------



## Longford

Isla Verde said:


> Speaking as a retired language teacher (of both Spanish and English-as-a-second language), I think that taking a course dealing with English grammar would be a waste of time. Any decent Spanish course should explain the meaning of grammar terms as they apply to Spanish. In any event, if the meaning of such basic terms as "verb", "adjective" and "noun" are not clear to the OP, she can consult a basic grammar book for explanations and examples.


I studied Spanish in Mexico. The class was entirely in Spanish, no English allowed. No questions in English allowed. A hurdle for several students in the class, including myself, was that our familiarity with the rules of grammar (in English) made it more difficult for us to learn Spanish. I wasn't the only one. I've seen that since, as well. Not all of us are English teachers.


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> I studied Spanish in Mexico. The class was entirely in Spanish, no English allowed. No questions in English allowed. A hurdle for several students in the class, including myself, was that our familiarity with the rules of grammar (in English) made it more difficult for us to learn Spanish. I wasn't the only one. I've seen that since, as well. Not all of us are English teachers.


I get your point, Longford. My point is that taking an entire course in English grammar (if you could find one, which I doubt) is not necessary. A quick review of grammar terms should suffice.


----------



## acez09

Learning Spanish isn't an issue. I have friends who can help me with that. I am quite familiar with my native language, English, so I do not need classes. 

My issue was with requirements, so I am not sure how this got off subject. 

I will study Spanish on my own, but I appreciate the advice!


----------



## Longford

acez09 said:


> My issue was with requirements, so I am not sure how this got off subject.


You'll find that discussions often take a turn, but eventually get back to the center course.  You might find it beneficial, now that you've introduced yourself, to post other questions/comments to the main forum ... where a wider audience will see/read them. Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> You'll find that discussions often take a turn, but eventually get back to the center course.  You might find it beneficial, now that you've introduced yourself, to post other questions/comments to the main forum ... where a wider audience will see/read them. Enjoy the weekend!


You'll find that chatting here can be a bit like hanging out with a bunch of supportive friends, at least, most of the time. 

I second Longford's suggestion that you post more specific questions on the main forum.


----------



## TundraGreen

acez09 said:


> Learning Spanish isn't an issue. I have friends who can help me with that. I am quite familiar with my native language, English, so I do not need classes.
> 
> My issue was with requirements, so I am not sure how this got off subject.
> 
> I will study Spanish on my own, but I appreciate the advice!


We got off the subject, a not uncommon occurrence, because one of our members is frequently interested in stressing that people living in Mexico get one of the residence visas, rather than coming here on a tourist permit.

However, from your original post, it would seem to me that a tourist permit would be perfectly appropriate for your first few visits, so all of the discussion about residence tests is irrelevant. There are no requirements for a tourist permit.

And the discussion of language is just the normal thread drift that occurs here all the time.


----------



## Julieta

Hi! Just moved back to Tuxtla after many years in Europe. I would like to know people from abroad to share experiences and a cup of coffee


----------



## CalMailMan

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Hi all:

Our names are Jose and Tami Arriaga and will be moving to Mexico, leaving the USA on April 1st. A mere 68 days away. 

I was born in Guadalajara, Mexico, brought to Richmond California when I was 3 years old and lived here since except for a 3 year stint (age 15 to 18) when I was not only kicked out of the house but I was also kicked out of the country by my Dad. He had had enough of my #%^[email protected]

I was running wild, on the streets all night, had my own gang, and was essentially "Out of Control". So Dad decided it was time to send my sorry derrière to live with my Aunt Clementine in Guadalajara. She was a tough cookie. Not knowing the language (spanish) and stuck into a private school I quickly settled down and when I met a girl, it was a top priority to learn spanish.

Returned to the USA a new kid. Did my 6 years in the military, got married, then divorced, did some college and worked my way up in the Postal Service from Carrier to Postmaster. Left the Bay Area in 1998 for a better way of life in Ohio. I just got tired of the same old rat race and the same old corporate bull. 

Transferred to a small town in Ohio and went back to Mail Delivery. No more management!! Retired from the Postal Service in 2006 and opened a Mexican Restaurant with 2 partners. It was not only a Restaurant but a full Bar with Dancing and entertainment and it was a really a fun ride. Single man with his own bar, heck, life don't get no better!!! 

We finally closed he place last year and have been busy selling off everything both business and personal in anticipation for this long awaited move. I had made up my mind when Dad sent me to Mexico to retire there. I would hazard a guess he saved my life.

I've alway had a fascination of living off the land. My wife which I just married last Feb. 14th of 2014 after being a bachelor since 1976 buys into it. She is a country girl at heart being born in Vermillion Ohio on a 1K acre ranch and talks about running the potato picker and back hoe and skinning squirrels. She is a riot!! (I can't wait to hear her speaking spanish with a country drawl). 

I've had to learn Crek means Creek and I finally really know what a Holler is. She talks about meeting with friends over in the Holler. Oh yes, Baar means Bear and the correct spelling of You All is y'all, She calls me her Countryfied Mexican Bumpkin and she is 16 years younger and full of excess energy which keeps me alive. I am 65 and she is 49.

In keeping with with my desire to live the self sufficient life style and doing it in Mexico which I fell in love with as a young man, I found a home to rent in Mexico which is completely off the grid in Quintana Roo. Nearest neighbor 3 miles away. It is powered with solar panels (alright!!, So I am not quite the pioneer!!) and has two water wells with an extensive septic system and located right on the beach and a lot of coconut trees on the 2 acres of land we will be habitating!

I do speak fairly fluent Spanish but not like a real Mexican. I want some time to learn my own language, teach my wife and settle into a new lifestyle. My brother who teaches in Guadalajara is upset we are not moving closer to him such as P.V. or vicinity. But this is another of those Bucket List things I have to do first. 

My wife is excited and apprehensive as well. She has a fear of crossing the border. I can feel her anxiety as I show her postings on Utube of the USA to Mexico border crossings. But she is determined to do this and is completely supportive with the promise of her very own beach. She already has friends getting their passports with the promise to come visit.

We will be crossing at Brownsville Texas and following the coast line of the Gulf until we have to turn towards just south of Cancun. There is Internet and telephone thru skype. I'll find out the rest when I get there. There is a person hired to take care of the grounds. As backup, my wife and I have a fairly modest retirement income which is steady as long as the USA does not implode.

Believe it or not, I tried to give the Readers Digest Version (Condensed)

Jose:confused2:


----------



## TundraGreen

CalMailMan said:


> Hi all:
> 
> Our names are Jose and Tami Arriaga and will be moving to Mexico, leaving the USA on April 1st. A mere 68 days away.
> 
> I was born in Guadalajara, Mexico, brought to Richmond California when I was 3 years old and lived here since except for a 3 year stint (age 15 to 18) when I was not only kicked out of the house but I was also kicked out of the country by my Dad. He had had enough of my #%^[email protected]
> 
> I was running wild, on the streets all night, had my own gang, and was essentially "Out of Control". So Dad decided it was time to send my sorry derrière to live with my Aunt Clementine in Guadalajara. She was a tough cookie. Not knowing the language (spanish) and stuck into a private school I quickly settled down and when I met a girl, it was a top priority to learn spanish.
> 
> Returned to the USA a new kid. Did my 6 years in the military, got married, then divorced, did some college and worked my way up in the Postal Service from Carrier to Postmaster. Left the Bay Area in 1998 for a better way of life in Ohio. I just got tired of the same old rat race and the same old corporate bull.
> 
> Transferred to a small town in Ohio and went back to Mail Delivery. No more management!! Retired from the Postal Service in 2006 and opened a Mexican Restaurant with 2 partners. It was not only a Restaurant but a full Bar with Dancing and entertainment and it was a really a fun ride. Single man with his own bar, heck, life don't get no better!!!
> 
> We finally closed he place last year and have been busy selling off everything both business and personal in anticipation for this long awaited move. I had made up my mind when Dad sent me to Mexico to retire there. I would hazard a guess he saved my life.
> 
> I've alway had a fascination of living off the land. My wife which I just married last Feb. 14th of 2014 after being a bachelor since 1976 buys into it. She is a country girl at heart being born in Vermillion Ohio on a 1K acre ranch and talks about running the potato picker and back hoe and skinning squirrels. She is a riot!! (I can't wait to hear her speaking spanish with a country drawl).
> 
> I've had to learn Crek means Creek and I finally really know what a Holler is. She talks about meeting with friends over in the Holler. Oh yes, Baar means Bear and the correct spelling of You All is y'all, She calls me her Countryfied Mexican Bumpkin and she is 16 years younger and full of excess energy which keeps me alive. I am 65 and she is 49.
> 
> In keeping with with my desire to live the self sufficient life style and doing it in Mexico which I fell in love with as a young man, I found a home to rent in Mexico which is completely off the grid in Quintana Roo. Nearest neighbor 3 miles away. It is powered with solar panels (alright!!, So I am not quite the pioneer!!) and has two water wells with an extensive septic system and located right on the beach and a lot of coconut trees on the 2 acres of land we will be habitating!
> 
> I do speak fairly fluent Spanish but not like a real Mexican. I want some time to learn my own language, teach my wife and settle into a new lifestyle. My brother who teaches in Guadalajara is upset we are not moving closer to him such as P.V. or vicinity. But this is another of those Bucket List things I have to do first.
> 
> My wife is excited and apprehensive as well. She has a fear of crossing the border. I can feel her anxiety as I show her postings on Utube of the USA to Mexico border crossings. But she is determined to do this and is completely supportive with the promise of her very own beach. She already has friends getting their passports with the promise to come visit.
> 
> We will be crossing at Brownsville Texas and following the coast line of the Gulf until we have to turn towards just south of Cancun. There is Internet and telephone thru skype. I'll find out the rest when I get there. There is a person hired to take care of the grounds. As backup, my wife and I have a fairly modest retirement income which is steady as long as the USA does not implode.
> 
> Believe it or not, I tried to give the Readers Digest Version (Condensed)
> 
> Jose:confused2:


Great introduction!


----------



## CalMailMan

TundraGreen said:


> Great introduction!


Thank You Tundra


----------



## Isla Verde

I enjoyed reading your life story and hope to hear more as the next chapter develops . . .


----------



## CalMailMan

Isla Verde said:


> I enjoyed reading your life story and hope to hear more as the next chapter develops . . .


Thank You Isla, Next chapter coming real soon.


----------



## andi_correa

*If I may take a moment to introduce myself....*

Hello All - 

Much like some of the recent posters, I too have the gift of gab and will do my best to keep to the Readers Digest condensed version. 

SO much to say, so little time and space...where to start...hmmm....

How about some basic stats about me, a quick synopsis and then a breakdown for those interested in reading further, lol

Basic stats: 38-year old women, loves the outdoors and critters of all kinds. My biggest desire in life is to make the world a much more beautiful place by spreading Love and Light to everyone I meet. 

The synopsis: The circumstances of life have culminated in my desire to relocate to somewhere more economical, laid back, slower and natural. So far, Mexico seems to be a good place to consider.

The breakdown: for several years now I have slowly been working my way towards a much slower, natural way of life. I was born and raised in Northern California, the Bay Area to be specific, and there was always somewhere to go, someone to see, something to do. I knew little of any other way of life until many years later. In theory I knew my fruits, vegetables, meats and such came from some farm somewhere but I never made the connection to them. I enjoyed camping but never really went further than the parking lot we stopped in. 

As I grew and changed, so did my thinking. In turn, my way of life began to change as well. I learned about eating healthier, exercising more, living a healthier way of life. I began to grow my own veggies (or at least attempted to; in the beginning my thumb was closer to black than green). 

In college I stumbled into a program that was amazing; Recreation and Leisure. Here I discovered new adventures that took me further and further away from the city. I was standing above the tree line, looking down at the gorgeous valleys below me. 

I began making new friends that showed me more, opened more doors and helped me expand my way of thinking even more. Each new journey came with a new friend, a new belief, a greater understanding of myself. 

The growth continued, albeit some days it felt as if I stalled. I took on the necessary challenges: college, "big kid" job, marriage. I stopped short of the white picket fence, thankfully, because the next life challenge was divorce. 

With divorce (or any major life change) comes a need to shake it off or start over. I relocated from the Bay Area to Portland, OR and absolutely fell in love! Everything is green and lush all the time, how could you not love it? I lived there a few years before heading back to CA to attend a couple of weddings and take care of some family business. 

Shortly before moving back to CA, I had been going back and forth to the doctors to deal with what I thought was several unrelated medical issues. After more than a dozen blood tests, several procedures, and a couple of years of uncertainty, I was finally diagnosed with fibromyalgia. This being such a new discovery in the medical field, many people do not understand it. Basically I am in pain every day, I’m constantly exhausted, I don’t sleep well, I have IBS and there are some days I just cannot get my head out of the fog it is in. There are a variety of other symptoms that people may experience (I have a few others) but these are the biggest elements for me. 

As someone who has spent the better part of 2 decades waiting tables and tending bar, I simply cannot do it anymore. My body doesn’t have the stamina or the strength. My hands and wrists are weak and I was dropping things right and left. It breaks my heart to say I am incapable of doing something, let alone something I’ve loved. (If you’ve never done either of these jobs, both are incredibly physically demanding.)

So here I sit, searching for somewhere I can move to and enjoy life on a very limited disability budget. I know there are a variety of other places in the world I can go but relocating out of the country, alone with 3 animals can be quite a challenge. Mexico seems like an easy transition, plus it’s close enough that I can drive there as the critters will not like flying anywhere. They are my kids, the only things I got in the divorce and despite people butting their noses in and telling me to just take them to the pound, I will NOT DO ANY SUCH THING! They are coming with me wherever I go. 

If you are still reading this…I have so many questions about relocating. I will make another post to list them all. In the meantime, if you have any advice, please feel free to let me know. All I ask is NOTHING NEGATIVE. I am aware of ALL the possible complications of what I am considering, I don’t need to be reminded. I am looking for positive, supportive, healthy communications only please.

Best of luck to everyone. Lots of Love and Light to you all.

~andi~

p.s. The good in all this…all my life I have been told I should write a book; it appears my life is inspiring and people enjoy hearing about it. So I am taking this time as an opportunity to do just that. I’ve been blogging like crazy, built a website and am now trying to gather some writing to submit to publishers. Everything happens for a reason. This just might be my time to write. 

Cheers!
lane:


----------



## Isla Verde

andi_correa said:


> Hello All -
> 
> Much like some of the recent posters, I too have the gift of gab and will do my best to keep to the Readers Digest condensed version.
> 
> SO much to say, so little time and space...where to start...hmmm....
> 
> How about some basic stats about me, a quick synopsis and then a breakdown for those interested in reading further, lol
> 
> Basic stats: 38-year old women, loves the outdoors and critters of all kinds. My biggest desire in life is to make the world a much more beautiful place by spreading Love and Light to everyone I meet.
> 
> The synopsis: The circumstances of life have culminated in my desire to relocate to somewhere more economical, laid back, slower and natural.  So far, Mexico seems to be a good place to consider.
> 
> The breakdown: for several years now I have slowly been working my way towards a much slower, natural way of life. I was born and raised in Northern California, the Bay Area to be specific, and there was always somewhere to go, someone to see, something to do. I knew little of any other way of life until many years later. In theory I knew my fruits, vegetables, meats and such came from some farm somewhere but I never made the connection to them. I enjoyed camping but never really went further than the parking lot we stopped in.
> 
> As I grew and changed, so did my thinking. In turn, my way of life began to change as well. I learned about eating healthier, exercising more, living a healthier way of life. I began to grow my own veggies (or at least attempted to; in the beginning my thumb was closer to black than green).
> 
> In college I stumbled into a program that was amazing; Recreation and Leisure. Here I discovered new adventures that took me further and further away from the city. I was standing above the tree line, looking down at the gorgeous valleys below me.
> 
> I began making new friends that showed me more, opened more doors and helped me expand my way of thinking even more. Each new journey came with a new friend, a new belief, a greater understanding of myself.
> 
> The growth continued, albeit some days it felt as if I stalled. I took on the necessary challenges: college, "big kid" job, marriage. I stopped short of the white picket fence, thankfully, because the next life challenge was divorce.
> 
> With divorce (or any major life change) comes a need to shake it off or start over. I relocated from the Bay Area to Portland, OR and absolutely fell in love! Everything is green and lush all the time, how could you not love it? I lived there a few years before heading back to CA to attend a couple of weddings and take care of some family business.
> 
> Shortly before moving back to CA, I had been going back and forth to the doctors to deal with what I thought was several unrelated medical issues. After more than a dozen blood tests, several procedures, and a couple of years of uncertainty, I was finally diagnosed with fibromyalgia. This being such a new discovery in the medical field, many people do not understand it. Basically I am in pain every day, I’m constantly exhausted, I don’t sleep well, I have IBS and there are some days I just cannot get my head out of the fog it is in. There are a variety of other symptoms that people may experience (I have a few others) but these are the biggest elements for me.
> 
> As someone who has spent the better part of 2 decades waiting tables and tending bar, I simply cannot do it anymore. My body doesn’t have the stamina or the strength. My hands and wrists are weak and I was dropping things right and left. It breaks my heart to say I am incapable of doing something, let alone something I’ve loved. (If you’ve never done either of these jobs, both are incredibly physically demanding.)
> 
> So here I sit, searching for somewhere I can move to and enjoy life on a very limited disability budget. I know there are a variety of other places in the world I can go but relocating out of the country, alone with 3 animals can be quite a challenge. Mexico seems like an easy transition, plus it’s close enough that I can drive there as the critters will not like flying anywhere. They are my kids, the only things I got in the divorce and despite people butting their noses in and telling me to just take them to the pound, I will NOT DO ANY SUCH THING! They are coming with me wherever I go.
> 
> If you are still reading this…I have so many questions about relocating. I will make another post to list them all. In the meantime, if you have any advice, please feel free to let me know. All I ask is NOTHING NEGATIVE. I am aware of ALL the possible complications of what I am considering, I don’t need to be reminded. I am looking for positive, supportive, healthy communications only please.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone. Lots of Love and Light to you all.
> 
> ~andi~
> 
> p.s. The good in all this…all my life I have been told I should write a book; it appears my life is inspiring and people enjoy hearing about it. So I am taking this time as an opportunity to do just that. I’ve been blogging like crazy, built a website and am now trying to gather some writing to submit to publishers. Everything happens for a reason. This just might be my time to write.
> 
> Cheers!
> lane:


Thanks for sharing your story with us. Let us know when your book comes out. In the meantime, some things to think about: 

1) Will you have enough money from your disability pension to qualify for a resident visa?

2) Have you ever spent time in Mexico? If not, why does the idea of moving here permanently appeal to you?

3) What sort of place are you looking to move to within Mexico? Rural, small town, big city? Keep in mind that with your serious health problems, you'll need to be in a place with good doctors, not something you're apt to find in the countryside or a small town.

Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## TundraGreen

andi_correa said:


> Hello All -


:welcome:


----------



## andi_correa

Isla Verde - 

No, for the time being my income will not qualify me for residency visa. I fall a little short. I figured I would get a visitor visa, spend the 180 days checking out my surroundings and decide if I want to stay or not. All the while, working on my writing in hopes of generating more income. If not, it looks like a vacation back to the states for a short bit, then back for another 180 days. After that...I'll just have to play by ear. 

I've spent a little time in Mexico and despite my horrible experience here, I know there are a variety of opportunities that I just won't get in the US (let's just say the 'honeymoon' wasn't so grand & we ended up divorced; not because of Mexico though, lol). As I mentioned, I want a simpler, easier way of life. I don't mind people, cities, liveliness but I cannot handle living with a million other people, breathing in thick, toxic air, waking up at 5 am to sit in traffic to work at a job I hate to sit in traffic and not get home again until 7 pm. There is so much more to life. 

I want to be around history, culture (even if it's in the form of a mountain range that used to house an ancient civilization or a local castle that is now a school, there are thousands of ideas of what constitutes "culture"), fresh air, beautiful scenery...not concrete buildings, cars, shopping malls...yuck!

I'm much more of a mountain person than a beach person, so ideally I'd like to be closer to the mountains. The perfect spot would have a bit of a yard (as currently living in a high rise type of apartment does not allow that). It's just me and my furbabies so I don't need much space. 1 bedroom would work but I'm sure I'll have visitors so a second bedroom would be nice (plus I could use this as a space for my art studio as I love to paint). I would prefer to be in the countryside but you are correct, I will need access to doctors and healthcare for regular visits, so unfortunately I'm afraid the countryside is out.

I'm flexible on location really. I've been checking everywhere from Baja all the way down to the Yucatan. What it boils down to for me are the following:
*cost of living
*access to health care
*more open space than concrete

As far as the book is concerned, I will definitely keep you all posted. I currently have a blog and website. I can give you all that information (in a PM) but I must warn you, it's real, uncut, unfiltered and can be...uh...very in your face, so-to-speak. Nothing disgusting, nothing illegal, just emotional, real and raw. It's life, you know how it goes. 

TundraGreen - thanks! I'm glad to finally be 'meeting' some likep-minded people. 

Cheers!
~andi~


----------



## deborahc9133

Hi Andi - I am not sure if you are here in Sacramento, but I am and would love to meet you and talk to you. My husband is originally from Mexico and we moved to Colima and moved back recently. We decided that we did not want to live in Mexico full time, but now want to divide time between two countries. Because I have been to Mexico many, many times, I would be happy to talk with you here in Sacramento. Let me know and we can arrange it. deborah


----------



## Isla Verde

deborahc9133 said:


> Hi Andi - I am not sure if you are here in Sacramento, but I am and would love to meet you and talk to you. My husband is originally from Mexico and we moved to Colima and moved back recently. We decided that we did not want to live in Mexico full time, but now want to divide time between two countries. Because I have been to Mexico many, many times, I would be happy to talk with you here in Sacramento. Let me know and we can arrange it. deborah


Deborah, since Andi now has made more than 5 posts, you can send her a PM to arrange an in-person meeting.


----------



## CalMailMan

> Originally Posted by andi_correa View Post
> Hello All -
> 
> Much like some of the recent posters, I too have the gift of gab and will do my best to keep to the Readers Digest condensed version.



Hello Andi:

I too welcome you to this forum. I My wife and I are flying out to California next month, Feb. 14th to be specific. We are flying into Sacramento for my nieces Wedding in Vacaville. Her name is Andi as well. We will be there until Feb 18th. When we return it's going to be a mad rush to finish donating, giving, selling the rest of what we have in preparation for leaving on April 1st for Mexico. If you want to get together while we are in the Sacramento area we would enjoy it.

We too have a fur child. In checking the regulations for taking our Dog, I found you are only allowed 2 pets into Mexico free. For more there is a fee. We will be driving and I will share our experiences all the way down to Quintana Roo. 

I too was raised in The Bay Area, having lived and worked in Richmond, Lived in Alameda and worked in Sausalito. Moved up to Miranda Ca. and lived in a Red Wood Cabin for 2 years before the move to Ohio. I know what you mean about the concrete jungle as opposed to Mother Nature environment.

Humbolt County and Ohio spoiled me into never wanting to live in a big city again. I'll share our experiences and I hope you can find something useful in them. Again welcome.

Jose and Tami


----------



## RVGRINGO

Note that the pet quantity is per person, so if you are a couple, you can bring half a dog sled team.


----------



## deborahc9133

Hi Jose, Tami, and Andi - we all seem to have alot in common. I live in Sacramento, and am originally from Ohio so I can relate to the CA experience and small town Ohio life. I from Painesville, Lake County, and went to Ohio University in Athens (Appalachia) and MUCH prefer Ohio to California for many reasons, that you can understand if you are from my dear Ohio. My husband and I moved to Mexico and moved back after 7 months, last year. He is originally from Colima, but has been a US citizen for over 40 years. We love Mexico, but did not living there full time. We instead plan to buy a house in Baja and live in Ohio 6 months, where we have a house, and then in Baja for 6 months. WE did not want to give up one country for the other. So, we went through the whole thought process of moving, and moving back. WE have been to Mexico 100s of times over the years, and have a house in Colima. I would be happy to share my thoughts with you as you prepare to leave.


----------



## CalMailMan

deborahc9133 said:


> Hi Jose, Tami, and Andi - we all seem to have alot in common. I live in Sacramento, and am originally from Ohio so I can relate to the CA experience and small town Ohio life. I from Painesville, Lake County, and went to Ohio University in Athens (Appalachia) and MUCH prefer Ohio to California for many reasons, that you can understand if you are from my dear Ohio. My husband and I moved to Mexico and moved back after 7 months, last year. He is originally from Colima, but has been a US citizen for over 40 years. We love Mexico, but did not living there full time. We instead plan to buy a house in Baja and live in Ohio 6 months, where we have a house, and then in Baja for 6 months. WE did not want to give up one country for the other. So, we went through the whole thought process of moving, and moving back. WE have been to Mexico 100s of times over the years, and have a house in Colima. I would be happy to share my thoughts with you as you prepare to leave.


Hi Deborah:

My wife and I would like that. But I think we should communicate outside the forum. I'll send you a private message with my email.

Jose and Tami


----------



## deborahc9133

I agree - I don't like to say alot on the forum because sometimes people get defensive or offended. But I can tell you MY reality, though we are all different, but it helps to talk to someone who has done it.


----------



## CheDragon

Software engineer. After living abroad for a year in Germany I had to come back to finish college And work for a couple years. Now I live in Cholula, Puebla with my Finnish girlfriend Helping her adapt and make the most of her time here before we get moving to our next stop in Europe


----------



## TundraGreen

CheDragon said:


> Software engineer. After living abroad for a year in Germany I had to come back to finish college And work for a couple years. Now I live in Cholula, Puebla with my Finnish girlfriend Helping her adapt and make the most of her time here before we get moving to our next stop in Europe


:welcome:


----------



## mattoleriver

CalMailMan said:


> Moved up to Miranda Ca. and lived in a Red Wood Cabin for 2 years before the move to Ohio. I know what you mean about the concrete jungle as opposed to Mother Nature environment.
> 
> Humbolt County and Ohio spoiled me into never wanting to live in a big city again.


Hey, now yer talkin'. I grew up in Eureka and we had a summer place down in Honeydew. I'd be happy to be there now if the pot growers hadn't driven land prices so high.


----------



## Eigringoa

*new here*

Hi to all readers

I am a guy from the Swedish speaking part of Finland (Finnish citizen), arrived at the end of January in Mexico City. I am a young guy who is closer to 40 than 30, I speak Swedish as my native language, and furthermore, Finnish, English and quite comprehensive French.

As we all know the politicians of Europe are and have been doing some very nasty stuff in Europe for the past 5-6-7 years, and continue to do so. If things are not going to be changed, Europe will be a museum within the next decade(s). So that is why Mexico.

Myself; I have a business background and currently writing a book, that I hope I will be able to publish within the next coming months. I do not have too clear visions about what I will do in Mexico, and in what timetable and where, but I have been asked to teach English and French in a private language school.  Currently staying in Tlaplan/ Mexico City, where I will work a little and also try to finish my book, get on with my Spanish studies. 

I have been living in abroad from Finland earlier in my life; in France and Belgium for some years, but I do not know what to expect of Mexico, nor this forum.  If someone wants to take me to the azteka stadium for a game, pls let me know. Leaping across the city for a beer may be too much for me, but if the time and place is right, why not.

Anyway, I would like to ask a few questions and see if somebody is able to answer them:

Is there a chance to buy a prepaid wireless (3G or similar) internet connection to an i-phone?

What or where is the best place to live in Mexico if you do not want to live in Mexico city?

If one applies for a visa in mexico, will the Finnish authorities (in my case) be informed or can I still use my Finnish sick insurance when I travel to Finland on holiday, meaning I still live officially in Finland but physically in Mexico??

Clubo de Golf Mexico (Tlaplan) refused my entry, where can one play golf here?

Sebastian


----------



## RVGRINGO

You must have a visa to work in Mexico; either a Residente Temporal, which is good for only 4 years before you must change to a Residente Permanente visa. You must apply for the visa at a Mexican Consulate in your home country. Do not get caught working without a “lucrativa visa“. If you have been offered a teaching position, the employer must be registered with the immigration authorities and must assist with your application documents.
I assume you are now on a tourist permit (FMM) with the 180 day limit. You must leave Mexico to re-enter with a fresh one, unless you go to Finland and apply for a visa. In that case, you will have six months to return to Mexico, if approved, then another 30 days to report to INM with proof of residency and employer‘s documentation, etc.


----------



## Eigringoa

RVGRINGO said:


> You must have a visa to work in Mexico; either a Residente Temporal, which is good for only 4 years before you must change to a Residente Permanente visa. You must apply for the visa at a Mexican Consulate in your home country. Do not get caught working without a “lucrativa visa“. If you have been offered a teaching position, the employer must be registered with the immigration authorities and must assist with your application documents.
> I assume you are now on a tourist permit (FMM) with the 180 day limit. You must leave Mexico to re-enter with a fresh one, unless you go to Finland and apply for a visa. In that case, you will have six months to return to Mexico, if approved, then another 30 days to report to INM with proof of residency and employer‘s documentation, etc.


thanks for the information.

I am not too concerned about the visa itself, or should I say that I have not had time to think too much of it so far, and my question was a little different. 

Do you actually have the very law about this 180 days and re-entry? I ask that because the lady at the Mexican Embassy in Finland told me a little different story than you.


----------



## CalMailMan

mattoleriver said:


> Hey, now yer talkin'. I grew up in Eureka and we had a summer place down in Honeydew. I'd be happy to be there now if the pot growers hadn't driven land prices so high.


Lots have changed in the California Redwoods since I left. I wish I still had that littlle cabin. It would be a goldmine now. When I was there, C.A.M.P. (Campaign Against Marijuana Production) would come in Loudly and they would come in thru Garberville, Miranda, Whitethorn, etc., in full military dress complete with Helicopter and wailing sirens. The Police was in town and they wanted everyone to know it! Things are moving right along.


----------



## bcadventurers

*Moving to Playa Del Carmen*

Hello Everyone,

I am a Canadian who has been living in Mexico for 2 1/2 years. I lived in Queretaro for 2 years and in Mexico City for the last 6 months. My wife and I are moving to Playa Del Carmen in July of this year (2015) and would like to find expats living in Playa. We are also looking for an agent that speaks english who can help us with finding an apartment or condo to rent there.

If anyone can help with this we would very much appreciate it.

Cheers,
Ricci and Lupita


----------



## virginialewis

Hello! My name is Virginia and I live in San Diego, California. I would like to travel all over the world, I really want to know Mexico.


----------



## jojo800

Hallo

Moving to the D. F. at the end of July. Accepted a job at an American school. I'm very excited, and I hope this site provides me with some connections!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Congratulations! I hope the school will provide the documents that you need to take to the Mexican Consulate, in order to complete your application for a residence visa before going to Mexico. You will need that, with the ‘lucrativa‘ endorsement, and will finish the visa process after arrival.


----------



## LouPapy

Hello,

I'm Joël, French citizen, I have been living in Liverpool - UK for almost 15 years now. My wife is Mexican (from Queretaro); we go there around once a year. I love Mexico, Queretaro, the people, the weather and of course the food. I have an opportunity to move to Monterrey with my company and if they offer me enough money, we'll be doing the big move in July this year. I've joined this forum to get help getting ready for this move. I've already had some help from you guys regarding where to live in Monterrey so thanks.
Maybe I'll have the pleasure to meet some of you in Monterrey.

Cheerio


----------



## KaiyanaM

Hi everyone!

My name is Kaiyana and my little family and I currently live in Tijuana, BC. We will be relocating to Leon, Guanajuato in a couple of months for a job. Most of my boyfriend's family is in Guadalajara so we are very excited to be closer to them and also for a change in scenery. We both grew up in Hawaii so being so inland will take a little adjusting to  but I am sooo excited to experience more of Mexico! Just need to work on my Spanish! Have any of you had luck with a certain language program or school? 

Look forward to "meeting" you guys.


----------



## Eigringoa

Eigringoa said:


> Anyway, I would like to ask a few questions and see if somebody is able to answer them:
> *
> Is there a chance to buy a prepaid wireless (3G or similar) internet connection to an i-phone?*
> 
> What or where is the best place to live in Mexico if you do not want to live in Mexico city?
> 
> If one applies for a visa in mexico, will the Finnish authorities (in my case) be informed or can I still use my Finnish sick insurance when I travel to Finland on holiday, meaning I still live officially in Finland but physically in Mexico??
> 
> Clubo de Golf Mexico (Tlaplan) refused my entry, where can one play golf here?
> 
> Sebastian


I can answer 1 of the quesions _ tried to ask you. Yes it is possible top have a wireless prepaid internet connection_


----------



## TundraGreen

Eigringoa said:


> I can answer 1 of the quesions _ tried to ask you. Yes it is possible top have a wireless prepaid internet connection_


Mexico will not tell the Finnish authorities anything. However, if you have to go through Finnish immigration when you leave or return, they may notice that you are spending a lot of time out of country.

The best place to live in Mexico depends on the individual. Do you want hot and humid, warm and dry, cold and dry, cold and wet, hot and dry. Do you want mountains or a beach, big city or small town, close to an airport, good transportation or need a car for everything, etc. Mexico is a big country with lots of variety in climate, topography, culture, amenities.


----------



## blueskyguy

I'm not actually new to this forum, but I have not been on here in a very long time. I live in Tucson, AZ and am planning to drive to Huatulco sometime after August 1st of this year. My plan is to stay in Santa Maria, maybe the rest of my life. I'm in my early 70s but in good health, speak some Spanish and this trip to Huatulco will be the realization of a dream. 
I would love to have someone travel with me and share expenses like fuel and accommodations during the drive south. It makes no difference whether you are a man or a womanor even a couple. My car is not large, but taking relatively short day trips instead of trying to get there as fast as possible will be the mode of travel. 
Thank you for reading.


----------



## Panama2Mexico

Hello everyone! I'm Diana and my husband Manuel and I are currently "perma-tourists" in Panama. We became expats two years ago when (in our mid 40's) we sold everything and moved our two beloved greyhounds and us to a very remote part of Panama. Panama has served us well and we have learned many lessons about living simply, being patient, and living among a different culture. We chose Panama because, well like my 80 yr old dad says, "Nothing bad happens in Panama." Interestingly enough, we initially chose Panama over Mexico because of the way the media portrays the constant danger in Mexico. We realize that no place is 100% safe or 100% dangerous.

So, now we are planning to sell everything we built in Panama and find a tranquil town on the Gulf of Mexico where the expat presence is a fraction of the Mexican population. We love to be immersed into others' cultures and have no intention of living like we did in the U.S. 

We're in the infancy stage of learning about Mexcian immigration, work opportunities, communities that suit our goals, and weather… so any information that you feel would be helpful to us is much appreciated. We are constantly learning from our experience as expats in Panama and can't wait to start the learning curve all over again! 

lane: Thank you and it's nice to meet y'all!


----------



## TundraGreen

Panama2Mexico said:


> Hello everyone! I'm Diana and my husband Manuel and I are currently "perma-tourists" in Panama. We became expats two years ago when (in our mid 40's) we sold everything and moved our two beloved greyhounds and us to a very remote part of Panama. Panama has served us well and we have learned many lessons about living simply, being patient, and living among a different culture. We chose Panama because, well like my 80 yr old dad says, "Nothing bad happens in Panama." Interestingly enough, we initially chose Panama over Mexico because of the way the media portrays the constant danger in Mexico. We realize that no place is 100% safe or 100% dangerous.
> 
> So, now we are planning to sell everything we built in Panama and find a tranquil town on the Gulf of Mexico where the expat presence is a fraction of the Mexican population. We love to be immersed into others' cultures and have no intention of living like we did in the U.S.
> 
> We're in the infancy stage of learning about Mexcian immigration, work opportunities, communities that suit our goals, and weather… so any information that you feel would be helpful to us is much appreciated. We are constantly learning from our experience as expats in Panama and can't wait to start the learning curve all over again!
> 
> lane: Thank you and it's nice to meet y'all!


:welcome:


----------



## Isla Verde

Panama2Mexico said:


> Hello everyone! I'm Diana and my husband Manuel and I are currently "perma-tourists" in Panama. We became expats two years ago when (in our mid 40's) we sold everything and moved our two beloved greyhounds and us to a very remote part of Panama. Panama has served us well and we have learned many lessons about living simply, being patient, and living among a different culture. We chose Panama because, well like my 80 yr old dad says, "Nothing bad happens in Panama." Interestingly enough, we initially chose Panama over Mexico because of the way the media portrays the constant danger in Mexico. We realize that no place is 100% safe or 100% dangerous.
> 
> So, now we are planning to sell everything we built in Panama and find a tranquil town on the Gulf of Mexico where the expat presence is a fraction of the Mexican population. We love to be immersed into others' cultures and have no intention of living like we did in the U.S.
> 
> We're in the infancy stage of learning about Mexcian immigration, work opportunities, communities that suit our goals, and weather… so any information that you feel would be helpful to us is much appreciated. We are constantly learning from our experience as expats in Panama and can't wait to start the learning curve all over again!
> 
> lane: Thank you and it's nice to meet y'all!


Hi Diana and welcome to the expat forum. How lucky you and your husband were to be able to retire in your 40s! It sounds like you have the right attitude to make the move to Mexico a successful one. 

Regarding safety in Mexico, I have to say that in certain parts of the country, things have become iffy and sometimes dangerous, so choose your destination with care. Having said that, I feel perfectly fine living in Mexico City. 

If you are looking for a town on the Gulf Coast (I guess that hot and humid weather are what you are looking for, correct?) with few expats, then I assume that you and your husband are fairly fluent in Spanish.

I'm sure that other veteran forum members will soon be chiming in with more advie and suggestions.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The dreaded tripple H question: Do you really like Hot, Humid & Huracanes?


----------



## Panama2Mexico

*Triple H questions*

Thank you for the warm welcomes and encouragement. We learned Spanish by being so immersed in it here in Panama; however my husband is much more fluent than I am. No doubt, we learned the Panamao slang way… dropping the ending consonant from every word, but we'll manage in Mexico, I think.

We both lived for a stint on the Gulf Coast of the US, so the Triple H threat isn't so daunting. We survived the 8 month"green" season of Panama… hot, humid, but no hurricane threat. My husband, Manny wants the white sand and azure waters he believes are only on the Gulf coast. I'm not quite as picky. I've visited cruise ship stops along the Pacific along with car trips to Ensenada and TJ but that's the extent of both of our Mexican experience. 

This is going to be fun!


----------



## Hound Dog

Panama2Mexico said:


> Hello everyone! I'm Diana and my husband Manuel and I are currently "perma-tourists" in Panama. We became expats two years ago when (in our mid 40's) we sold everything and moved our two beloved greyhounds and us to a very remote part of Panama...."
> 
> So, now we are planning to sell everything we built in Panama and find a tranquil town on the Gulf of Mexico where the expat presence is a fraction of the Mexican population. We love to be immersed into others' cultures and have no intention of living like we did in the U.S....
> 
> Thank you and it's nice to meet y'all!


Welcome to Mexico Panama and I congratulate you on choosing the Gulf of Mexico coast of Mexico as a potential destination for your new home. As an Alabama Gulf Coast boy (Mobile Bay at Fowl River, Bayou La Batre), I have strongly considered the Mexican Gulf Coast as a place to live alternately with our home in San Cristóbal de Las Casas in the Chiapas Highlands for wintering only as some 29 years living year round on the Alabama and Northwest Florida Gulf Coastal Plain left me and my wife who hails from Paris, with enough summertime heat and humidity to last the rest of our lives. That´s one reason we ended up in cool and foggy San Francisco and,upon retirement, such Mexican Highland communities as Lake Chapala (5,000 feet) and San Cristóbal (7,000 feet). That aversión to summertime heat and humidity did not extend to falls, winters and springs in the Mobile and Pensacola áreas so a wintertime home on Mexico´s Gulf Coast seemed like a good idea back in 2006 when we were looking around for a second home in Mexico.

During our quest for the right place along the Mexican Coast, we have driven the Gulf coast from the Papantla área of Northern Veracruz State to the fishing village of Dzilam de Bravo on the northern Gulf Coast of Yucatán State covering coastal routes whenever possible. Our favorite part of the Gulf Coast along this somewhat lengthy route was from about Champotón, Campeche to Dzilam de Bravo, Yucatan with coastal detours along the way to Celestun and Chuburna, Yucatán State and from Puerto Progreso and east to the end of the immediate coastal road at Dzilam de Bravo. The urban part of this drive stops about Chicxulub, Yucatán jut outside of Progreso and is characterized by extensive, mostly deserted white sand beaches embracing a mostly calm and charming aquamarine Gulf. The área is dotted by fishing villages and small ports such as Telchac Puerto, San Cristano and Santa Clara - all rustic villages on the sea and - if you like that sort of environment, charming, rural isolation but all within an easy drive of the urban centers of Progreso, Merida and (to a lesser extent) Izamal. Despite this charming isolation on what I consider the best beaches on all of the Mexican Gulf Coast west of distant Isla Holbox, Quintana Roo at the confluence of the Gulf and the Caribbean Sea , Merida, an exciting, historic and beautiful city with all the urban amenities one could desire, is within a reasonable drive for restocking the larder and/or taking advantage of that city´s numerous cultural attractions. 

As for why we failed to buy on the Gulf and settled, instead, on the Chiapas Highlands for our southern Mexican home, we decided instead to keep a summer home at Lake Chapala and winter in Southern Mexico and it became apparent to us after our research that the Chiapas Highlands at San Cristóbal provided easy access not only for winter visits to the Yucatecan Gulf but also the Caribbean beaches in Quintana Roo and Pacific beaches along the Chiapas and Oaxaca Coasts. That way we could pick and choose our beach holidays from several distinct locations - all very enticing and very different while all an easy day´s drive from San Cristóbal. Sincé the climate in San Cristóbal at 7,000 feet can be a bit bracing from time-to-time in the winter, beach visits become necessary occasionally to warm ourselves in places as varied as Huatculco, Oaxaca, Puerto Arista, Chiapas and points south and, say, Tulum, Quintana Roo and extended environs along the Caribbean - and, our home (and investment) stays in the highlands far from hurricanes and most creepy,crawly night creatures although subject to occasional tornadoes and earthquakes but, what the hell - no place is perfect.


----------



## cmeteach

Hello Everyone, I am a retired teacher who just recently visited Costa Maya with my husband. I have been wanting to move abroad for sometime. We are finally at a place in our lives where we may be able to do that. We fell in love with this region. I am in my infancy phase of research. We speak no Spanish but I feel I could learn quickly if we were immersed. We are from the hot, humid, South Carolina coast. Am I crazy??


----------



## CalMailMan

cmeteach said:


> Hello Everyone, I am a retired teacher who just recently visited Costa Maya with my husband. I have been wanting to move abroad for sometime. We are finally at a place in our lives where we may be able to do that. We fell in love with this region. I am in my infancy phase of research. We speak no Spanish but I feel I could learn quickly if we were immersed. We are from the hot, humid, South Carolina coast. Am I crazy??


My wife and I don't think your crazy. We are 38 days away from leaving the USA for the Costa Maya region. We will retire just south of Mahahual in a fishing village of Xcalak. We leave good old FRIGID ohio on March 31st. We will be driving as we have a pretty large dog and do not want to place him in the belly of a plane. We are selling all we have and moving into a furnished home. 

Ohio is right on the edge of what the weather people are calling THE SIBERIAN EXPRESS in the USA. Our next one coming thru is called Quantum Storm. Will barely hit the Ohio Valley but will drive temps down to the negative numbers (AGAIN!!)


----------



## cmeteach

*Crazy Move???*



CalMailMan said:


> My wife and I don't think your crazy. We are 38 days away from leaving the USA for the Costa Maya region. We will retire just south of Mahahual in a fishing village of Xcalak. We leave good old FRIGID ohio on March 31st. We will be driving as we have a pretty large dog and do not want to place him in the belly of a plane. We are selling all we have and moving into a furnished home.
> 
> Ohio is right on the edge of what the weather people are calling THE SIBERIAN EXPRESS in the USA. Our next one coming thru is called Quantum Storm. Will barely hit the Ohio Valley but will drive temps down to the negative numbers (AGAIN!!)


Thanks for the words of encouragement. I hope you stay on here and let me know how things go. Am I to assume you already have a place to stay or are ya'll going to wing it? I also thought about Xcalak, but it was my understanding it was a bit more primitive than Mahahual, with little running water, electricity, internet etc. While we were in Mahahual we ran into a guy from South Carolina that has lived there for 5 years. He writes a blog. His name is Stewart Rogers. You can google him and find his blog page. I knew he had to have internet and the cruise ships come in there, so I thought it may have more conveniences of home. I think he works with a realtor so I am sure he gets paid a commission to sell us on Mahahual. My husband's concern is a major hospital being so far away and having to keep cash on hand because the nearest bank is in Playa De Carmen from what I can gather. We will be leaving 2 college age children so I want them to be able to get in touch with us if there is a need. We would also like to drive but were unsure of how safe that was, not speaking spanish very well. Because of these reasons I thought maybe I should be looking closer to Cancun or Playa De Carmen. Please keep me posted.


----------



## CalMailMan

cmeteach said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement. I hope you stay on here and let me know how things go. Am I to assume you already have a place to stay or are ya'll going to wing it? I also thought about Xcalak, but it was my understanding it was a bit more primitive than Mahahual, with little running water, electricity, internet etc. While we were in Mahahual we ran into a guy from South Carolina that has lived there for 5 years. He writes a blog. His name is Stewart Rogers. You can google him and find his blog page. I knew he had to have internet and the cruise ships come in there, so I thought it may have more conveniences of home. I think he works with a realtor so I am sure he gets paid a commission to sell us on Mahahual. My husband's concern is a major hospital being so far away and having to keep cash on hand because the nearest bank is in Playa De Carmen from what I can gather. We will be leaving 2 college age children so I want them to be able to get in touch with us if there is a need. We would also like to drive but were unsure of how safe that was, not speaking spanish very well. Because of these reasons I thought maybe I should be looking closer to Cancun or Playa De Carmen. Please keep me posted.


Hello again:

Yes we already have a fully furnished home to move into. It is almost two acres located right on the beach. Also two fresh water wells for showering, and captures rain water and pumps it up to the roof. Solar panels to match the consumption of the house. I have been busy busy busy learning all about Solar Panels as I knew nothing about living OFF THE GRID!!

Two additional units should I choose to rent them out. Located on an old coconut plantation. There is internet available and phone calls are placed via Skype. An App can be downloaded to allow the laptop to forward the call to my cell.Or I can even go into Belize and purchase one of their phones/plans and bounce the signal off the towers in Belize for regular cell phone. 

Your correct with respect to power in the area being a bit on the skimpy side. However There are some pretty impressive "small" resorts located in the area which rely on solar energy alone. 

TV and news are off the laptop and of course you can use Netflix for movies. The news here in the United States is much too depressing anymore so I will not be missing anything if I didn't hear anything.

My son has been to Mahahual on one of those cruse ships and loves it there. He has done some research and has learned The Mexican Government is spending lots of money to improve the area. They want to develop Mahahual and are looking for growth South from there. 

I have to ask myself why in the world an impressive dock which can accommodate 3 cruise ships at one time would we built? Thats a potential 2 to 9 thousand passengers simultaneously and all channeled into that tiny walled area where SR. Frogs has decided to place one of their Restaurant/bars. I think Sr. Frogs knows something. The Malecon is indeed going to grow exponentially.

I've also looked at the cruise ship schedule for Mahahual and am surprised to learn there are a total of 26 dockings scheduled for the month of February 2015 alone. 

I will look up Stewart Rogers Blog as you've suggested. I am out to learn all I can about the area prior to arrival and even more once we get there. I speak fluent spanish and impeccable english (no accent). That helps me a lot. My wife does not speak any spanish

My brother lives in Guadalajara and tells me to drive day time and sleep at night. Hell I am 66 years old so I don't have an all nighter in me anymore I don't think. Besides we have a very Large dog, a King Doberman, which will help to discourage anything. He takes care of Mom and Dad. I am aware my dog would not stop anyone bent on destruction, but it will at the very least warn me. 

As far as hospital/banking. We are in pretty good health and will pray we stay that way. I believe Chetumal which is 2.5 hours from Xcalak has medical and banking. I'll know more once I get there. 

You take care and will post as I go. We will be crossing the border in Brownsville, Texas and who knows? I may not want to wait till the end of March to leave. After all, as retired, we are on no ones schedule but our own!!

Jose and Tami


----------



## Eigringoa

RVGRINGO said:


> You must have a visa to work in Mexico; either a Residente Temporal, which is good for only 4 years before you must change to a Residente Permanente visa. You must apply for the visa at a Mexican Consulate in your home country. Do not get caught working without a “lucrativa visa“. If you have been offered a teaching position, the employer must be registered with the immigration authorities and must assist with your application documents.
> I assume you are now on a tourist permit (FMM) with the 180 day limit. You must leave Mexico to re-enter with a fresh one, unless you go to Finland and apply for a visa. In that case, you will have six months to return to Mexico, if approved, then another 30 days to report to INM with proof of residency and employer‘s documentation, etc.


been trying to call the immigration but always busy....do you know where the links could be found for:

- the 180 day rule ( with re-entry)
- where it says that one has to go outside the country to apply for a recidence/work permit

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO

Take my word for it. It is empirical knowledge among expats in Mexico. Please do not expect to have phone calls or e-mails answered by Mexicans; it just is not yet part of the culture. You could search Mexican law online, in Spanish.
The simple absolutes are:
You *cannot* work in Mexico without a “lucrativa“ endorsement on your visa, or being a Permanente.
You must apply for a visa at a *Mexican Consulate* in your home country.
Tourist Permits are good for *up to 180 days*, at the discretion of the agent you encounter at the border.


----------



## Cristobal

RVGRINGO said:


> Take my word for it. It is empirical knowledge among expats in Mexico. Please do not expect to have phone calls or e-mails answered by Mexicans; it just is not yet part of the culture. You could search Mexican law online, in Spanish.


I really wish people would refrain from posting ridiculous absolutes such as the above comment. I get responses on the phone, by e-mail everyday. Empirical knowledge? How about gross generalizations about Mexico by expats?


----------



## kimkiyosi

Hey friends i saw that forum and i am glad to join you all.


----------



## Eigringoa

RVGRINGO said:


> Take my word for it. It is empirical knowledge among expats in Mexico. Please do not expect to have phone calls or e-mails answered by Mexicans; it just is not yet part of the culture. You could search Mexican law online, in Spanish.
> The simple absolutes are:
> You *cannot* work in Mexico without a “lucrativa“ endorsement on your visa, or being a Permanente.
> You must apply for a visa at a *Mexican Consulate* in your home country.
> Tourist Permits are good for *up to 180 days*, at the discretion of the agent you encounter at the border.


thanks for ur response.

It is nearly 100 % accurate, but there are small exceptations. Actually I fould the immigration laws I was looking for, but only in espagnol. 

Anyway, thanks for ur answer.


----------



## RVGRINGO

True: If one is here on a tourist permit and married to a national, etc., etc.


----------



## STEVOH

*Getting ready to make the move to Playa del Carmen*

I am a recently retired alcoholic beverage professional on the supplier side, meaning I worked directly for distilleries (Jack Daniels and Jim Beam) as a market manager, trainer, educator on a local level (Denver, San Diego, New Orleans, Las Vegas) as well as some international (Scotland, France, India, Mexico (resident tequila expert), which has afforded me a great outlook on life as you can imagine. I just turned 60 but act like a 40 year old. Great sense of humor and am fun loving. I am a little nervous of the move as a single unmarried male though and hope that there are others in my position to meet and hang out with.

I have spent the last 7 months touring southeast asia, Thailand and Cambodia and am ready to do what I've always dreamt of. Living in Mexico. I have travelled Mexico extensively for the past 35 years and know this is where I belong.

I am sure I will have tons of questions but just wanted to introduce myself and begin the process of making the move. I would like to reside in Playa, hopefully somewhere close to the beach. I will probably find a place to stay for a week or so as I explore the rental market for longer term 6-12 months. I am somewhat methodical when I make a move like this and will probably take my time in researching and finding the perfect place. 
I have a couple of Mexican friends that live in PDC already that have offered help, but can always use the advice of those in the know. So all help is appreciated.

Looking forward to meeting and joining 

Steve


----------



## TundraGreen

STEVOH said:


> I am a recently retired alcoholic beverage professional on the supplier side, meaning I worked directly for distilleries (Jack Daniels and Jim Beam) as a market manager, trainer, educator on a local level (Denver, San Diego, New Orleans, Las Vegas) as well as some international (Scotland, France, India, Mexico (resident tequila expert), which has afforded me a great outlook on life as you can imagine. I just turned 60 but act like a 40 year old. Great sense of humor and am fun loving. I am a little nervous of the move as a single unmarried male though and hope that there are others in my position to meet and hang out with.
> 
> I have spent the last 7 months touring southeast asia, Thailand and Cambodia and am ready to do what I've always dreamt of. Living in Mexico. I have travelled Mexico extensively for the past 35 years and know this is where I belong.
> 
> I am sure I will have tons of questions but just wanted to introduce myself and begin the process of making the move. I would like to reside in Playa, hopefully somewhere close to the beach. I will probably find a place to stay for a week or so as I explore the rental market for longer term 6-12 months. I am somewhat methodical when I make a move like this and will probably take my time in researching and finding the perfect place.
> I have a couple of Mexican friends that live in PDC already that have offered help, but can always use the advice of those in the know. So all help is appreciated.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting and joining
> 
> Steve


:welcome:


----------



## dgknutsen

New to this site and just began researching a local to afford to retire to in Mexico. Have also been looking at Ecuador and Belize....Live & Work in Wash State up near the Canadian border. Plan on pulling the plug in 4 years unless I can do it sooner and want to spend that time nailing down the best spot hopefully...


----------



## dgknutsen

I hope to find a spot near the ocean and not in the middle of a city. Have been looking at he outskirts of both Merida and Puerto Vallarta. A beach or jungle cottage outside of either sounds nice. Someplace to sit out front and play guitar and grow younger...


----------



## dgknutsen

Finding a place that is reasonably safe ( tho' I'm not a worry wart ), that offers some seclusion ( but I'm no hermit )..I would like to become a member of a community and give back to it . Am very young at heart and turned a healthy 62 today as a matter of fact.


----------



## dgknutsen

A place where I could get by with English, atleast until I absorbed more of the language would be good ofcourse. A place void of the much publicized drug war is important. I know that its the sensationalism tah makes for news. And that subject paints a distorted view of a beautiful country with warm and friendly people.


----------



## TundraGreen

dgknutsen said:


> A place where I could get by with English, atleast until I absorbed more of the language would be good ofcourse. A place void of the much publicized drug war is important. I know that its the sensationalism tah makes for news. And that subject paints a distorted view of a beautiful country with warm and friendly people.


I don't know how you "get by with English" in a non-English speaking country. I have been here for years now and have always been limited by the Spanish I know. As my Spanish has slowly improved, I have fewer limitations. The other alternative I guess is to hire someone to translate for you all the time, or live where there are lots of other English speakers around and the locals have learned English. But that restricts you to one of the large US-Canadian enclaves (Chapala or San Miguel de Allende) or to a tourist town. None of those sound like the beach or jungle cottage you mention.


----------



## Eigringoa

RVGRINGO said:


> You must have a visa to work in Mexico; either a Residente Temporal, which is good for only 4 years before you must change to a Residente Permanente visa. You must apply for the visa at a Mexican Consulate in your home country. Do not get caught working without a “lucrativa visa“. If you have been offered a teaching position, the employer must be registered with the immigration authorities and must assist with your application documents.
> I assume you are now on a tourist permit (FMM) with the 180 day limit. You must leave Mexico to re-enter with a fresh one, unless you go to Finland and apply for a visa. In that case,* you will have six months to return *to Mexico, if approved, then another 30 days to report to INM with proof of residency and employer‘s documentation, etc.


Went to the immigration today and your claim might be refuted.

They (the officers) said that one has to leave the country after 180 days on a tourist visa, but can re-enter with another 180 days in hand if one goes out of the country for example to Guatemala and comes back the next day, or perhaps even the same day. I requested the woman at the immigration to provide a document stating this, which she did not do, nor have I not found online yet. But I am inclined to think she is right, I have heard a similar answer before, actually from the consulate in Helsinki if I recall correctly. If this is not true, the immigration/boarder guys would have to present a law that would prevent one from re-entering the country in this kind of cases, I would say.

Yes, no?


----------



## TundraGreen

Eigringoa said:


> Went to the immigration today and your claim might be refuted.
> 
> They (the officers) said that one has to leave the country after 180 days on a tourist visa, but can re-enter with another 180 days in hand if one goes out of the country for example to Guatemala and comes back the next day, or perhaps even the same day. I requested the woman at the immigration to provide a document stating this, which she did not do, nor have I not found online yet. But I am inclined to think she is right, I have heard a similar answer before, actually from the consulate in Helsinki if I recall correctly. If this is not true, the immigration/boarder guys would have to present a law that would prevent one from re-entering the country in this kind of cases, I would say.
> 
> Yes, no?


RV is talking about getting a visa and being able to work. If you just want to remain here on a tourist permit (it is not a visa), you can indeed leave the country and return essentially immediately, depending on the whims of the border control agent.


----------



## Eigringoa

TundraGreen said:


> RV is talking about getting a visa and being able to work. If you just want to remain here on a tourist permit (it is not a visa), you can indeed leave the country and return essentially immediately, depending on the whims of the border control agent.


Sure. It was the 180 days and re-entry we discussed already earlier. And for the authorithies to stop me at the boarder they need more than a whim, perhaps a piece of legislation?


----------



## AlanMexicali

Eigringoa said:


> Sure. It was the 180 days and re-entry we discussed already earlier. And for the authorithies to stop me at the boarder they need more than a whim, perhaps a piece of legislation?


Le Ley de Migración has a rule book the immigration official must follow. In this set of rules are the rules and proceedures for processing a request from a foreigner entering Mexico to recieve a FMM tourist card. It states the official can ask questions; examples are: purpose of the visit, hotels or places you will be staying [itinerary], who you know in Mexico, proof of the money you have to support your stay and when you will be leaving Mexico etc. Then the official has the authority to deny or grant a FMM tourist card for as many days as they feel is warranted up to 180 days or any part of it at their discretion for each entry.


----------



## Longford

My understanding of the law/regulations: If you've established residency in Mexico, live in Mexico, work in Mexico and Mexico is your primary residence, the law is clear ... you can't do that on permission given to a tourist which has the not to exceed 180-day limitation. Immigration employees haphazardly enforce the regulations inconsistently from one part of the country to the next, from what I've observed and that's why you will hear people who sneak across the border and pass back once again pretending to be an tourist or short-term visitor. I've always thought foreigners who want to live in Mexico should respect the country and its people by obeying its laws.


----------



## Eigringoa

Longford said:


> I've always thought foreigners who want to live in Mexico should respect the country and its people by obeying its laws.


I try to understand the logic behind this boarder policy, not to break it


----------



## TundraGreen

Longford said:


> My understanding of the law/regulations: If you've established residency in Mexico, live in Mexico, work in Mexico and Mexico is your primary residence, the law is clear ... you can't do that on permission given to a tourist which has the not to exceed 180-day limitation. Immigration employees haphazardly enforce the regulations inconsistently from one part of the country to the next, from what I've observed and that's why you will hear people who sneak across the border and pass back once again pretending to be an tourist or short-term visitor. I've always thought foreigners who want to live in Mexico should respect the country and its people by obeying its laws.





AlanMexicali said:


> Le Ley de Migración has a rule book the immigration official must follow. In this set of rules are the rules and proceedures for processing a request from a foreigner entering Mexico to recieve a FMM tourist card. It states the official can ask questions; examples are: purpose of the visit, hotels or places you will be staying [itinerary], who you know in Mexico, proof of the money you have to support your stay and when you will be leaving Mexico etc. Then the official has the authority to deny or grant a FMM tourist card for as many days as they feel is warranted up to 180 days or any part of it at their discretion for each entry.


:boxing:


----------



## CAchicana

I am coming back to forum..... My husband and I (Rene and Leticia) are planning to move to Mexico in about 3-4 years. We visit Mexico frequently (he lived in D.F. and Cancun before he moved to USA to be with me). We have not decided where to move.... that is one reason I joined the forum. Its really helpful since I am born in USA. I speak Spanish. My husband speaks more Spanish than Engish (he has been in California for 20 years.). We will be making a trip to Mexico soon. Not sure if Guadalajara, Cancun area, or maybe Queretaro. Maybe even Colombia (just to have fun). Sincerely yours.

Leticia from Bay Area, CA


----------



## TundraGreen

CAchicana said:


> I am coming back to forum..... My husband and I (Rene and Leticia) are planning to move to Mexico in about 3-4 years. We visit Mexico frequently (he lived in D.F. and Cancun before he moved to USA to be with me). We have not decided where to move.... that is one reason I joined the forum. Its really helpful since I am born in USA. I speak Spanish. My husband speaks more Spanish than Engish (he has been in California for 20 years.). We will be making a trip to Mexico soon. Not sure if Guadalajara, Cancun area, or maybe Queretaro. Maybe even Colombia (just to have fun). Sincerely yours.
> 
> Leticia from Bay Area, CA


:welcome: Back


----------



## bs73

Hello,

I live in Germany with my wife and our two girls 7&9. We are possibly going to be moving to Queretaro next summer. I received an offer for my company to go there. We know very little about the area and what is it like to live and especially what it is like to raise children I there. It is very important for us to get in contact with families who have already gone through the process and can give us some feedback. We live in the countryside in Germany where we can have our dog and horses. It would be great to find the area around Queretaro without having a 1 hour commute. If anyone can help us out, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## GARYJ65

bs73 said:


> Hello, I live in Germany with my wife and our two girls 7&9. We are possibly going to be moving to Queretaro next summer. I received an offer for my company to go there. We know very little about the area and what is it like to live and especially what it is like to raise children I there. It is very important for us to get in contact with families who have already gone through the process and can give us some feedback. We live in the countryside in Germany where we can have our dog and horses. It would be great to find the area around Queretaro without having a 1 hour commute. If anyone can help us out, please let me know. Thanks.


Dear German freund
I live in San Juan del Rio, 30 min drive from Queretaro, and have lived in the state for about 18 yrs
If you have 1,000 questions I will be happy to try to help


----------



## buttonldy

*New member*

I'm a single female, late 50s, who is trying to research my retirement ideal. I am very interested in Mexico, due to culture and climate. I have lurked for a while but now want to actively research and ask questions and opinions of expats who have made the journey before me.


----------



## Isla Verde

buttonldy said:


> I'm a single female, late 50s, who is trying to research my retirement ideal. I am very interested in Mexico, due to culture and climate. I have lurked for a while but now want to actively research and ask questions and opinions of expats who have made the journey before me.


Welcome to the forum.

I'm a single female too, though in my (very) late sixties, and have lived here since 2007. Culture and climate are two of the reasons I decided to retire here. along with a bunch of other factors. My move was fairly painless since I had spent lots of time in Mexico, both working and on vacation, since the middle 1960s and had a core of friends to help me get settled once I arrived. I'm sure that the friendly folks on this forum will do all they can to make your transition painless too!


----------



## Longford

buttonldy said:


> I'm a single female, late 50s, who is trying to research my retirement ideal. I am very interested in Mexico, due to culture and climate. I have lurked for a while but now want to actively research and ask questions and opinions of expats who have made the journey before me.


Welcome to the forum. Before delving too deeply into research, my suggestion is that you first focus on the immigration/visa requirements. Once you've confirmed to yourself that you can meet the requirements, further research is warranted. Best of luck with the investigation process.


----------



## buttonldy

Thank you both for your replies.

I am starting to explore options, but the earliest I can realistically retire is three years away. I would like to spend the time visiting areas that may interest me, I wouldn't want to fall in love with a place on-line and find the reality lacking.

In reading the forum, I got the impression that $1500/month is the present income required to immigrate; I should be comfortably above that with SS and a pension, if nothing changes. I live in a small city in the Deep South, with a low cost of living, but the summers are miserable to me.

I am fluent in conversational Spanish, and read it well enough to be able to read a newspaper or magazine, but not literature. In retirement, I would love to learn more, and view that as a real positive.


----------



## Isla Verde

buttonldy said:


> Thank you both for your replies.
> 
> I am starting to explore options, but the earliest I can realistically retire is three years away. I would like to spend the time visiting areas that may interest me, I wouldn't want to fall in love with a place on-line and find the reality lacking.
> 
> In reading the forum, I got the impression that $1500/month is the present income required to immigrate; I should be comfortably above that with SS and a pension, if nothing changes. I live in a small city in the Deep South, with a low cost of living, but the summers are miserable to me.
> 
> I am fluent in conversational Spanish, and read it well enough to be able to read a newspaper or magazine, but not literature. In retirement, I would love to learn more, and view that as a real positive.


You're very welcome!

It's a great idea to spend the next few years spending time in places that sound appealing in theory. The reality, of course, can often be quite different from what you'd imagined.

If hot and humid weather doesn't appeal to you, I suggest avoiding areas along the coasts and concentrating on places in the highlands, which offer pleasant weather most of the year and not much humidity.

You're lucky that you already have a good working knowledge of Spanish. That will give you a chance to explore (and consider as a possible new home) those places in Mexico where English is not commonly spoken.


----------



## buttonldy

Isla Verde said:


> You're very welcome!
> 
> It's a great idea to spend the next few years spending time in places that sound appealing in theory. The reality, of course, can often be quite different from what you'd imagined.
> 
> If hot and humid weather doesn't appeal to you, I suggest avoiding areas along the coasts and concentrating on places in the highlands, which offer pleasant weather most of the year and not much humidity.
> 
> You're lucky that you already have a good working knowledge of Spanish. That will give you a chance to explore (and consider as a possible new home) those places in Mexico where English is not commonly spoken.


I absolutely agree that the coasts would not be my ideal!

During my research, the Lake Chapala area seemed to fit a lot of my parameters in terms of climate, also San Miguel. Of course, it seems those areas are very popular with American and Canadian expats, so they get the most "press" so to speak. I don't feel that I have to limit myself to those areas, but am leery of living in too populated an area.

I believe that you live in Mexico City, which would absolutely terrify me! Huge metropolitan areas, along with traffic and trying to find my bearings in a maze of streets, make me crazy, and I would like to reduce my stress levels in retirement.

Are there outlying municipalities close to where you live, that have shopping, entertainment opportunities, restaurants and so forth that are convenient for residents without having to run the gauntlet of a big city?

I would like a fairly small city, where I could become part of the community, know my neighbors, the local merchants, the school kids walking in the streets! I know that is a lot to ask, but I have to start somewhere.


----------



## Longford

buttonldy said:


> Are there outlying municipalities close to where you live, that have shopping, entertainment opportunities, restaurants and so forth that are convenient for residents without having to run the gauntlet of a big city?
> 
> I would like a fairly small city, where I could become part of the community, know my neighbors, the local merchants, the school kids walking in the streets! I know that is a lot to ask, but I have to start somewhere.


It'll be tough to find a destination which meets all of your criteria. Something on your list may be lacking, or not present in the depth of opportunities.

Mexico City, the D.F., is indeed a huge expanse of land and population. However, it's also an area with a lot of small town-like colonias and neighborhoods which are quilted together to form the larger community. Many residents stay close to home and venture to the city center ("Centro Historico" as one example) only for special occasions. In these communities, colonias, you can get to know your neighbors and neighborhood merchants. Small business is still alive and well in the city ... but you do have the opportunity to take advantage of what the 'big box' type stores offer. So, maybe don't discount living in Mexico City too quickly.

The 'security situation' has made, IMO, determining where to live in Mexico (for the 'newbie') a bit more complicated than it was a decade or more ago. 

Mexico City, Monterrey and Guadalajara are important centers of commerce and service in the country and where, among other things, you will find the broadest and best supply of financial services and also medical attention. As we get older, healthcare becomes an important consideration. Ease of access becomes a very important consideration. In the smaller towns/cities you do have access to medical personnel, but it pales in comparison with what's available in the largest of the population centers in the country. So locating oneself within an hour or two of the three cities I cite above seems to make sense to me. The larger cities are also where the broadest array of 'entertainment' opportunities will be found. Though, what 'entertainment' is isn't universally agreed upon. 

My experience has been that in the smaller cities/towns local residents eat at home most of the time, not in restaurants. Visits to restaurants are probably reserved for very special occasions. So, other than eating in basic to decent local neighborhood restaurants, the opportunities are likely to be limited (more limited than in the largest of cities/metropolitan areas). Coffee shops seem to be everywhere in the country.

The communities at Lake Chapala most often referred to do offer 'small town' life as well as their being in close proximity to Guadalajara and all that metropolitan area has to offer. One can choose to immerse him/herself in expat life there ... or not. I'm fond of San Miguel de Allende and the expat influence there is probably less than at Lake Chapala, and you can also choose to immerse yourself in expat activities ... or not. Sometimes it's good to have other English-speakers around ... people from your home country ... to use as a pressure-relief valve or sorts if we get stressed-out for one reason or another. The daily life in Mexico for expats, some expats, can be challenging and frustrating. Having the opportunity for a 'tie" to the home community can be soothing.

A community close to Mexico City which has relatively little expat influence is the city of Tlaxcala ... which is maybe an hour and a half ride by bus from the D.F. (and it's a hop, skip and jump from the city of Puebla). I really like the small city, it's colonial touches, it's rich cultural history and the old traditions it strives to retain. Above Guadalajara, geographically, are the cities of Aguascalientes and Zacatecas, both of which I've enjoyed visiting and which would be on my own list of possible relocation spots. However, the climate in Zacatecas in Winter months might be too cool for you. I don't think I could ever say enough nice things about Zacatecas. As for Aguascalientes ... I felt so very comfortable there. For the most part, it seems expats don't often consider either of these two.

So many choices ... so little time!

Anyhow ... I've added my 2 cents to the commentary.

Best of luck with your research and visits.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Residents of small towns or villages might be the people who eat at home a lot but not people in cities of any size. Medical care in dozens of cities can be excellent not only in the big 3 as are other services. 

Becomimg part of any community might be difficult if you do not find a best friend to introduce you into their group, no different here than in any other place. If saying hello is all you expect then that will happen almost anywhere you live. Sociallizing with family and friends is a whole different thing here as many already have enough to do already without adding another older person to deal with. Younger people are more open to socializing with new strangers they meet on the street or bar etc. IMO

Towns generally are poorer and thus harder to assimilate to if you are not used to small town, boring life. Really small towns might even be a challenge to live in.


----------



## STEVOH

*Forum subscription*

I did not subscribe to this forum yet I am getting emails saying there is a new post. 

How do I unsubscribe?


----------



## RVGRINGO

No need to. You probably did click on something to initiate such e-mails. Look at your Profile and check all the options. You will probably be able to disable that notification function.


----------



## Angelpie99

Hi all! My name is Angel and I'm making plans to move to Mexico sometime in the next 18 months. I will need lots of guidance, as I've never even been out of the country. Look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## GARYJ65

Angelpie99 said:


> Hi all! My name is Angel and I'm making plans to move to Mexico sometime in the next 18 months. I will need lots of guidance, as I've never even been out of the country. Look forward to getting to know you all.


Welcome!


----------



## Isla Verde

buttonldy said:


> I believe that you live in Mexico City, which would absolutely terrify me! Huge metropolitan areas, along with traffic and trying to find my bearings in a maze of streets, make me crazy, and I would like to reduce my stress levels in retirement.
> 
> . . .
> 
> I would like a fairly small city, where I could become part of the community, know my neighbors, the local merchants, the school kids walking in the streets! I know that is a lot to ask, but I have to start somewhere.


I can certainly understand your trepidation at the idea of moving to a megalopolis like Mexico City. It's defnitely not for everyone, and you may find it easier and much less stressful to make your new home in a smaller city or town. When I retired to Mexico a few years ago, I moved to this city here because I had lived here before and had a few friends who helped me get settled. One of them has lived here for many years and had an apartment (a furnished apartment, which is not that easy to find) I could rent. Since I was familiar with the neighborhood where the apartment is located and the price was right, I thankfully moved in. Just as in true in all over the world, when you move to a large city, you end up living in a small community within the larger urban area, which in many ways is like living in a small town. I do most of my everyday shopping here, hang out at local cafés and restaurants, and have become friendly with at least some of my neighbors and local business owners, like the Lebanese owner of my favorite café who makes the best falafel (from his mother's recipe) and "pizza árabe" (his recipe). That's my story- hopefully yours will have a happy ending too!


----------



## TundraGreen

STEVOH said:


> I did not subscribe to this forum yet I am getting emails saying there is a new post.
> 
> How do I unsubscribe?


I believe by default you get subscribed to any thread you post in.

To turn that feature off, click on the USER CP button on the second green bar, go to Settings and Options at the left and below that to Edit Options. Under the Messaging & Notifications section there is Default Subscription mode. You can set it to Do not subscribe or to No email notifications.


----------



## Longford

Angelpie99 said:


> Hi all! My name is Angel and I'm making plans to move to Mexico sometime in the next 18 months. I will need lots of guidance, as I've never even been out of the country. Look forward to getting to know you all.


What prompted you to choose Mexico?


----------



## Lady_Loba

Hello all! My name's Nikki. Looking to relocate to Mexico (or possibly other Central/South American countries) to live and work. I'm 23 years young and have made the concious choice to not be a part of the lifestyle in Canada any longer. I have lived in Guatemala for a combined total of around a year, and am hoping to move onto different countries now. I have been to Mexico once when I was very young with my family, otherwise I have no knowledge on the country. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.  Hoping to get to know some of you better in the future!


----------



## TundraGreen

Lady_Loba said:


> Hello all! My name's Nikki. Looking to relocate to Mexico (or possibly other Central/South American countries) to live and work. I'm 23 years young and have made the concious choice to not be a part of the lifestyle in Canada any longer. I have lived in Guatemala for a combined total of around a year, and am hoping to move onto different countries now. I have been to Mexico once when I was very young with my family, otherwise I have no knowledge on the country. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.  Hoping to get to know some of you better in the future!


:welcome:


----------



## A reef

the used reply is exemplary


----------



## pauldavidmena

My name is Paul, and my wife and I are in our mid-fifties, living in Massachusetts. We started visiting Todos Santos as a side trip from Cabo San Lucas in 2008, and quickly caught the bug. Within a few years we started making regular trips, renting different properties in different areas and varying which time of the year to visit. In another 5 years or so we plan to relocate, so I guess we're technically "Expat-wannabees".


----------



## TundraGreen

pauldavidmena said:


> My name is Paul, and my wife and I are in our mid-fifties, living in Massachusetts. We started visiting Todos Santos as a side trip from Cabo San Lucas in 2008, and quickly caught the bug. Within a few years we started making regular trips, renting different properties in different areas and varying which time of the year to visit. In another 5 years or so we plan to relocate, so I guess we're technically "Expat-wannabees".


:wlecome:


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> :wlecome:


And a hearty "bienvenidos" from me too!


----------



## Infidel_jack

pauldavidmena said:


> My name is Paul, and my wife and I are in our mid-fifties, living in Massachusetts. We started visiting Todos Santos as a side trip from Cabo San Lucas in 2008, and quickly caught the bug. Within a few years we started making regular trips, renting different properties in different areas and varying which time of the year to visit. In another 5 years or so we plan to relocate, so I guess we're technically "Expat-wannabees".


Welcome to the Forum. I live in Durango, Durango, which is not that far by plane, although I never had heard of Todos Santos prior to your post. I love learning of new places to visit in the future. I am about a 3 hr bus ride from the beaches of Mazatlan.
We had a mini seiriies filmed here last summe called Texas Rising. It airs on the history channel on the 25th of May and runs four 2 hour episodes.
You force me to investigate the Baja in future.


----------



## pauldavidmena

Todos Santos is about an hour north of Cabo San Lucas, connected via a newly-paved four-lane highway. It's home to quite a few U.S. expats, particularly artists and musicians, and yet has retained a uniquely Mexican flavor.


----------



## Infidel_jack

pauldavidmena said:


> Todos Santos is about an hour north of Cabo San Lucas, connected via a newly-paved four-lane highway. It's home to quite a few U.S. expats, particularly artists and musicians, and yet has retained a uniquely Mexican flavor.


I am sure there are US Expats here and in Puebla where I lived previously, but in my 3 years living in Mexico, I have never met one. I have met Spanish, German and Colombian Expats.


----------



## pauldavidmena

There are times when I wonder if I wouldn't be better off seeking out a community that isn't so representative of the very place I'm leaving. At the very least, I'd learn Spanish much more rapidly if I were immersed in an environment where there were no other options. On the other hand, retirement is all about finding comfort in one's golden years, so I'm hopeful that Todos Santos provides that while still being defiantly Mexican.


----------



## Isla Verde

pauldavidmena said:


> There are times when I wonder if I wouldn't be better off seeking out a community that isn't so representative of the very place I'm leaving. At the very least, I'd learn Spanish much more rapidly if I were immersed in an environment where there were no other options. On the other hand, retirement is all about finding comfort in one's golden years, so I'm hopeful that Todos Santos provides that while still being defiantly Mexican.


"Defiantly Mexican" ? What does that mean, exactly?


----------



## Infidel_jack

pauldavidmena said:


> There are times when I wonder if I wouldn't be better off seeking out a community that isn't so representative of the very place I'm leaving. At the very least, I'd learn Spanish much more rapidly if I were immersed in an environment where there were no other options. On the other hand, retirement is all about finding comfort in one's golden years, so I'm hopeful that Todos Santos provides that while still being defiantly Mexican.


I am almost 69 and I am completely immersed in Northern Mexican culture. Why I arrived my spanish was very basic and I still have trouble but I learn a little more every day. I spent 16 years in south Texas from 1970 until 1986 so I already knew that I would like the culture before I moved here.
Sounds like you have found a great place that you will love. You might consider renting and traveling to other parts of Mexico and exploring the country.


----------



## pauldavidmena

Isla Verde said:


> "Defiantly Mexican" ? What does that mean, exactly?


Probably not the best word choice. Maybe "distinctly Mexican" would be better. I want to know that I'm somewhere else, and not that I teleported my suburban home to a warmer climate.


----------



## Isla Verde

pauldavidmena said:


> Probably not the best word choice. Maybe "distinctly Mexican" would be better. I want to know that I'm somewhere else, and not that I teleported my suburban home to a warmer climate.


Thanks for the explanation. Being a retired English teacher (and an occasional editor and translator), I tend to be sensitive to the meaning of words. I think you'll find you're "somewhere else", no matter where you end up in Mexico, though there are a few areas that are so overflowing with expat residents that they might not feel that way.


----------



## pauldavidmena

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Being a retired English teacher (and an occasional editor and translator), I tend to be sensitive to the meaning of words. I think you'll find you're "somewhere else", no matter where you end up in Mexico, though there are a few areas that are so overflowing with expat residents that they might not feel that way.


I graduated with a Computer Science major and an English minor. Even though there are many technical people who can't be bothered with proper grammar, I find myself correcting engineers for using "you're" instead of "your".


----------



## Isla Verde

pauldavidmena said:


> I graduated with a Computer Science major and an English minor. Even though there are many technical people who can't be bothered with proper grammar, I find myself correcting engineers for using "you're" instead of "your".


Good for you! The constant misuse of the apostrophe by people who should know better drives me crazy.


----------



## chafid

pauldavidmena said:


> I graduated with a Computer Science major and an English minor. Even though there are many technical people who can't be bothered with proper grammar, I find myself correcting engineers for using "you're" instead of "your".


I'm a fellow Computer Science graduate and also a bit pedantic when it comes to typos, so yeah I know how you feel.

I'm 35 years old currently working in a telecommunication company here in DF. I'm originally from Indonesia, and I've lived in DF for about 3 weeks now and loving it so far. I'm planning to bring my family in the next few months. Hopefully everything works out fine!


----------



## lenhodgeman

Hi, my name is Len. As one who doesn't frequent forums, I hope I am doing this the right way. Anyway, I am a 65 year old Technical Publications Manager in California's Silicon Valley and looking for a way/place to retire in the next few years. Specifically looking at Baja to be close to US and family. Looking to visit perhaps in the next few weeks to get a feel of the area. Want to step out on my porch/patio/rooftop terrace and sit and gaze at the ocean, but not from the 18th floor of a condo high rise. Don't need action or glitz, just peaceful, secure and some basic amenities - like high speed internet


----------



## shpencil

I am currently retired and living in Atlanta. I will be attending a language school at International House Guadalajara in order to get a certificate for teaching English as a foreign language. My classes begin in June. I am interested in living in Mexico for at least a year and chose Guadalajara based on its location and dates of program. I was really interested in living in Oaxaca but could not find a program there. (Sorry to begin every sentence with "I.") Still, I hope to meet some of the expats who are posting from Guadalajara and am sure that I will have questions when I'm staying there. 

If you have any sources of information that might influence my choice regarding staying in Guadalajara or looking for another place the live after my course, I would appreciate hearing about them.

I do speak some Spanish and expect to quickly recover more of my skills while living in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Check the residency visa requirements for more than a 180 day tourist permit, or plan on making a border run every 179 days. Visit yur nearest Mexican Consulate for details.
You will enjoy Guadalajara and surroundings.


----------



## Smchen44

We are a couple in our 50's who made the decision to retire in two years. I have been researching every site I can think of about Mexico and relocating. Hoping to meet others who have made the leap and are happy that they have done so.


----------



## TundraGreen

Smchen44 said:


> We are a couple in our 50's who made the decision to retire in two years. I have been researching every site I can think of about Mexico and relocating. Hoping to meet others who have made the leap and are happy that they have done so.


:welcome:


----------



## Tex2Guat

James here. I'm totally new to this 'social networking' thing. I'm also a bit of a 'privacy' nut, so I don't usually 'share my feelings' with others well, especially online.

I'm considering looking into Mex some, but currently enjoying the cooler weather at higher elevations in Guatemala.


----------



## Isla Verde

Tex2Guat said:


> James here. I'm totally new to this 'social networking' thing. I'm also a bit of a 'privacy' nut, so I don't usually 'share my feelings' with others well, especially online.
> 
> I'm considering looking into Mex some, but currently enjoying the cooler weather at higher elevations in Guatemala.


Hi James, welcome to the Mexico Forum! If you like cool weather at higher altitudes, there's plenty of that in Mexico.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Tex2Guat said:


> James here. I'm totally new to this 'social networking' thing. I'm also a bit of a 'privacy' nut, so I don't usually 'share my feelings' with others well, especially online.
> 
> I'm considering looking into Mex some, but currently enjoying the cooler weather at higher elevations in Guatemala.


Most of the central plain in Mexico is 1800 meters or more in altitude. It is quite comfortable in Durango, Durango where I live and it is about 3 hours to the beaches of Mazatlan. I am maybe 50 km north of the Tropic of cancer at 1800 meters. 
Durango is a state capital of about 400,000 and one of the lowest costs of living in Mexico. I know there are Americans living here, but I have never met one in 1 1/2 years.
I have a 2 story home on the edge of the central historic district that is only $4500 MXN or @$350 USD monthly. 
Durango is a very tranquil place to live.
I have also lived in Puebla and Coatzacoalcos.
Welcome to the forum, James. 
Maybe you can share what it is like in Guatemala where you live.


----------



## Guitarman33

*Newby - Hello Will*

Biix a Beel,
I have visited the Yucatan twice and had much fun both times. I seek to Expatriate to Merida soon, but that is for another post. I have done much research on the Olmeca, the Maya and the Tolteca and have been to most every ruin in the Yucatan. Being from Florida the climate will be similar. I enjoy panucho's. I hope this falls within the rules of this site, but I find myself hugely attracted to Maya women, for I see their incredible beauty from within my own eyes witch still amazes me today. I look forward in becoming an Expat in the Yucatan and I miss panuchos.

Pablo (Paul)


----------



## Guitarman33

*Merida - my new home?*

Biix a Beel Will, 
Thanks for the warm welcome. I would like to Expatriate to Merida. I have a million questions to get my re-location going. As a guitarmaker I am considering opening my own music store in Merida. Can I? How do I get a resident status? How can I move my assets (cash and bullion) to a bank in Merida? 
I am also a cabinet maker and a residential/commercial designer with my own diversified software packages. Can I work as an employee in the Yucatan? 
Any comments or help would be greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,

Paul


----------



## RVGRINGO

First: Don‘t move your assets. Keep them safely in the US and just transfer what you need, when you need it. Most expats live on ATM debit cards, so have your bank raise your daily limit to reduce trips to the ATM, as well as transaction fees. If you are eligible for USAA, their bank is the very best for expats.
To reside in Mexico, you will need a visa and there are financial requirements that need to be proven for either Residente Temporal (and a lucrativa endorsement to work), or a Residente Permanente visa which does permit you to work with just notification to Immigration (INM). You need to visit the nearest Mexican COnsulate to apply for a visa, then enter Mexico within 180 days of approval of the “canje“, then finish the process by visiting INM in Mexico with proof of residence within the next 30 days.
Residente Temporal may drive a foreign plated vehicle; Residente Permanente may not.


----------



## Guitarman33

RVGRINGO,
Thank you so very much. I may not have the income or the funds to become an expatriate in the Yucatan. After much thought, rather than fix guitars and sell stringed instruments or design and install residential and commercial casework, with my developed hobbies, I would rather be brewing a commercial "craft ale" and producing cheese, like mozzarella. I could employ more local talented labor. It is obvious that I have not done any market study in the Yucatan, much less Merida regarding the opportunity for a fine hoppy pale ale or a mozzarella tuned to the Maya palette. Much home work needs to be done.

Thank You again for your valuable input,
Sincerely,

Pablo


----------



## Isla Verde

Guitarman33 said:


> RVGRINGO,
> Thank you so very much. I may not have the income or the funds to become an expatriate in the Yucatan. After much thought, rather than fix guitars and sell stringed instruments or design and install residential and commercial casework, with my developed hobbies, I would rather be brewing a commercial "craft ale" and producing cheese, like mozzarella. I could employ more local talented labor. It is obvious that I have not done any market study in the Yucatan, much less Merida regarding the opportunity for a fine hoppy pale ale or a mozzarella tuned to the Maya palette. Much home work needs to be done.
> 
> Thank You again for your valuable input,
> Sincerely,
> 
> Pablo


Hi Pablo, I hope things work out for you and you find a way to make your Yucatan dreams come true. As you do your research, keep in mind that in order to work in any capacity in Mexico, you'll need to be eligible at least for Residente Temporal status.


----------



## Redhead40

Hello, I am Stacey (43) and my husband Kevin (43) are new to the forum. We are looking forward to our transition to Mexico. We have been visiting the Yucatan areas for the past three years and absolutely love it. We plan to make our move within the next 7-8 years. 
I have a Masters Degree in Nursing and practice as a Nurse Practitioner. My husband is business owner involving horse training. We are looking to live in Cozumel. We joined this forum to learn as much as we can!


----------



## TundraGreen

Redhead40 said:


> Hello, I am Stacey (43) and my husband Kevin (43) are new to the forum. We are looking forward to our transition to Mexico. We have been visiting the Yucatan areas for the past three years and absolutely love it. We plan to make our move within the next 7-8 years.
> I have a Masters Degree in Nursing and practice as a Nurse Practitioner. My husband is business owner involving horse training. We are looking to live in Cozumel. We joined this forum to learn as much as we can!


:welcome:


----------



## claybob

My wife and I are in our mid-20s to early 30s and are looking to relocate to Tijuana. Unfortunately our jobs will require us to be in the US at least a couple of times every week so some of the deeper places aren't possible. We've visited Tijuana many times and have fallen in love with the culture, art, color, and people. We hope to expat there for a few years to improve our Spanish and experience the culture.

We are interested in the Playas de Tijuana area as we have spent time there and enjoy the neighborhood and general vibe.

I joined the forum to learn more about the ins and outs of expat life in Mexico and specifically TJ and hopefully to meet a few expats in TJ who can show me the ropes of life on the border as a half-expat.


----------



## RVGRINGO

It is a “free zone“ for touists to visit for short stays, but if you intend to really reside there, you should look into the residence visa requirements.


----------



## claybob

Does a residency visa make sense if we only plan on staying for 6-18 months?


----------



## RVGRINGO

claybob said:


> Does a residency visa make sense if we only plan on staying for 6-18 months?


If you are willing to exit Mexico every 179 days and then return with a fresh tourist permit, then there will be no need for a residency visa. However, if you wish to remain for more than 180 days without leaving, you must apply and qualify for a Residente Temporal visa approval at the nearest Mexican consulate or embassy in your home country. There are financial requirements and proofs are needed.


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> If you are willing to exit Mexico every 179 days and then return with a fresh tourist permit, then there will be no need for a residency visa. However, if you wish to remain for more than 180 days without leaving, you must apply and qualify for a Residente Temporal visa approval at the nearest Mexican consulate or embassy in your home country. There are financial requirements and proofs are needed.


They are talking about living in Tijuana and commuting frequently (several times a week for the wife) to the US. For stays longer than 72 hours, you need a tourist permit good for 180 days. If you leave by air, this permit must be turned in and a new one obtained upon returning. Crossing by land, you will probably not be asked about it.

Given your uncertainty about the length of your stay and the proximity to the border, you should probably just get tourist permits to start with. The cost is $306 mxn versus more than $3000 mxn for a residente temporal, not to mention the added paperwork required for a visa.

If either of you plan to work in Mexico, you need a either a residente temporal visa and permission to work, or a residente permanente visa. I won't comment on the requirements in the case that you are working remotely and being paid in dollars.


----------



## claybob

Does the 180 day tourist visa cover multiple exit and re-entry by land? Is obtaining one just a simple task of filing a form and paying the fee with an exit and reentry into the country every 6 months? I'll likely be exiting and entrying on a monthly basis so the requirement to leave every 6 months is no problem so long as multiple exits and renetries are covered during the 6 months.


----------



## AlanMexicali

claybob said:


> Does the 180 day tourist visa cover multiple exit and re-entry by land? Is obtaining one just a simple task of filing a form and paying the fee with an exit and reentry into the country every 6 months? I'll likely be exiting and entrying on a monthly basis so the requirement to leave every 6 months is no problem so long as multiple exits and renetries are covered during the 6 months.


FMM tourist cards are not really required from the border to about 25 miles south of Ensenada at a town callled Maneadero on the Mx. 1.


----------



## paty wolf

*new member*

my name is Paty and I have traveled in Mexico and 
Guatemala for many years now. I would hope to retire to the Yucatan area of Mexico. It all depends on ability to sell my house in states when this will happen. Until then hope to keep up my travels to Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen

paty wolf said:


> my name is Paty and I have traveled in Mexico and
> Guatemala for many years now. I would hope to retire to the Yucatan area of Mexico. It all depends on ability to sell my house in states when this will happen. Until then hope to keep up my travels to Mexico.


:welcome:


----------



## 899289

*New to forum*

My name is Everette. My wife (Maribeth) and I have lived outside of Tlacolula, Oaxaca (in an old restored Hacienda) for three years. We live on a small farm with three dogs, four hens, and two roosters. I'll post the link to our blog as soon as I qualify to do so. We have little or no contact with expats so we enjoy forums to keep in touch. I am a retired US History teacher and my wife worked for the University of Texas Brownsville where she taught English and worked for the Dean of the School of Business. Apart from our chores we are avid readers and spend a lot of time socializing. Beth has lots of plants and flowers and I tend to our several trees that we've planted. We still have a little construction to do but we are now comfortable and are able to chip away at remaining projects. We have been members of the ****** forum for a while and are looking forward extending our contact with other expats.


----------



## Longford

Everette said:


> My name is Everette. My wife (Maribeth) and I have lived outside of Tlacolula, Oaxaca (in an old restored Hacienda) for three years. We live on a small farm with three dogs, four hens, and two roosters. I'll post the link to our blog as soon as I qualify to do so. We have little or no contact with expats so we enjoy forums to keep in touch. I am a retired US History teacher and my wife worked for the University of Texas Brownsville where she taught English and worked for the Dean of the School of Business. Apart from our chores we are avid readers and spend a lot of time socializing. Beth has lots of plants and flowers and I tend to our several trees that we've planted. We still have a little construction to do but we are now comfortable and are able to chip away at remaining projects. We have been members of the ****** forum for a while and are looking forward extending our contact with other expats.


:welcome: to the Mexico Forum, Everette (and Maribeth!). I've been to the Sunday market at Tlacolula several times over the years, but other than that haven't spent any time there. Just passing through, either to/from Oaxaca (city) or Mitla. I look forward to reading your blog, and future comments you post here.


----------



## 899289

Thanks for the welcome. We visit the Tlacolula market a couple times a month. Traveling from Tlacolula to Mitla there is a swimming pool on the right side of the road. We live across the highway about fifty meters before the swimming pool about five hundred meters from the road. Our property is called Don Pedrillo. You can see the adobe structure with teja from the highway. About the only time we make it to Mitla is when we get a craving for ice cream. Not sure if you are aware there is a pretty nice zoo in Tanivet. It's only ten minutes from home so we visit it frequently. Thanks again for the welcome.


----------



## ojosazules11

Everette said:


> My name is Everette. My wife (Maribeth) and I have lived outside of Tlacolula, Oaxaca (in an old restored Hacienda) for three years. We live on a small farm with three dogs, four hens, and two roosters. I'll post the link to our blog as soon as I qualify to do so. We have little or no contact with expats so we enjoy forums to keep in touch. I am a retired US History teacher and my wife worked for the University of Texas Brownsville where she taught English and worked for the Dean of the School of Business. Apart from our chores we are avid readers and spend a lot of time socializing. Beth has lots of plants and flowers and I tend to our several trees that we've planted. We still have a little construction to do but we are now comfortable and are able to chip away at remaining projects. We have been members of the ****** forum for a while and are looking forward extending our contact with other expats.


Hi, Everette and welcome to the forum. When you mentioned the other forum and your restored hacienda in Oaxaca, it rang a bell, and I found your blog. Very interesting, and I love all the photos you post. I also think it's wonderful how you and your wife have integrated and been welcomed into the local community. 

I think you need just one more post before you can post the link to your blog.


----------



## 899289

Thanks OJ. It seemed like the expats of Colombia kinda dominate the Gringos forum so it's great to see many posts over life in Mexico. 

I wasn't sure where Tepoztlan was so I Googled it. I can see why you moved there. It's beautiful. Incredible scenery. I love the rock formations. Thank you for introducing me to another part of Mexico. We don't travel much. Thank goodness for Google. 

When ever I see a location like yours I can't help but imagine how difficult it must have been for the indigenous folks that lived there. Probably wasn't a heavy person among them. 

We enjoy being immersed in this culture. Not being around English speakers has forced us to learn Spanish a little quicker. We had a couple over for dinner the other night and discussed the teacher situation at length. After they left I thought wow that was a great conversation. Of course we often don't speak correctly but our friends have become accustomed to how we express ourselves.


----------



## ojosazules11

Everette said:


> Thanks OJ. It seemed like the expats of Colombia kinda dominate the Gringos forum so it's great to see many posts over life in Mexico.
> 
> I wasn't sure where Tepoztlan was so I Googled it. I can see why you moved there. It's beautiful. Incredible scenery. I love the rock formations. Thank you for introducing me to another part of Mexico. We don't travel much. Thank goodness for Google.
> 
> When ever I see a location like yours I can't help but imagine how difficult it must have been for the indigenous folks that lived there. Probably wasn't a heavy person among them.
> 
> We enjoy being immersed in this culture. Not being around English speakers has forced us to learn Spanish a little quicker. We had a couple over for dinner the other night and discussed the teacher situation at length. After they left I thought wow that was a great conversation. Of course we often don't speak correctly but our friends have become accustomed to how we express ourselves.


I first went to Tepoztlan 22 years ago, and that is where I met my husband, who is Mexican. His family still lives in Tepoz. I had first gone to Mexico in the 70's when I was a teenager, staying with the family of my cousin's wife (who is Mexican). That was in Mexico City. Then in the 80's I became more involved with Central America, Guatemala in particular. So I feel very much at home in both countries. One of these times when you go to the border, you should really consider a side trip into Guate for a few days. It really is a beautiful, special country. The border town is NOT representative of the country as a whole. If you don't want to venture too far in, at least check out Quetzaltenango (also known as Xela -pronounced shay-la). It's a lovely city. Since your Spanish has been improving, you should do fine. If you are feeling more adventurous, you could continue up into the highlands to Totonicapan and Santa Cruz del Quiché. The higher you go into the highlands, the stronger the Mayan influence. Imagine a whole new place to fall in love with!


----------



## aniewska

We are Patrick & Ann planning buying and living in Alamos Sonora, presently living in Tucson. Patrick a few years ago was on this forum as scroogie , as I remember ,posting from Italy and England !


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum, from a 13 year resident of Chapala, now stuck in Tucson.....Ugh!


----------



## marg66m

*new*

Hi,I am Marg, a 66 semi cool retired teacher. I am considering moving to Mexico for numerous reasons; 
#1 reason as I am on a limited budget.
#2 climate...I want to stay warm. 
#3 close to a beach....
#4 reasonable healthcare 
I would be willing to travel into Ca. to keep my health ins. 
I am single and would like to find a safe place where there are other expats 
Does anyone have any suggestions?I would really appreciate any advice.
Thanks 
Marg


----------



## RVGRINGO

Close to a beach will keep you warm for six months, but you will want to escape the high heat and humidity for the other six months.
Tourist destination resort cities are much more expensive than other cities, and frequently have fewer attractions, once you settle in. Hawkers and time-share salesmen come to mind; you may not want to live where they are in evidence.
You will need a residence visa from your nearest Mexican consulate, in your home country, and there are financial requirements; so, go visit and inquire or research current requirements on this and other sites.
Welcome to the board.


----------



## sparks

If you want an easy trip to Calif then Northern Baja with San Diego type weather. Over on the Gulf of Calif will be warmer and drier. Further down the coast where it is really tropical may require you fly out


----------



## Deandra

Hola, My name is Deandra Bishop and I spend six months of every year in Loreto, Baja California Sur. The other six month I love in Bellevue, WA. We have been building a home for the last several years in a expat community called Loreto Bay. The great thing is that we are about 6 miles from the wonderful town of Loreto. Loreto is still a wonderful Mexican town. It has not yet been inundated with expat and resort development. I hope it stays that way. We chose Loreto because of the weather from November to May when the northwest is gray, wet and cold. I am already looking forward to November when I return to Loreto.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Waller52

Thanks to all for this excellent resource. Nothing special about my wife and I, don't care for the rat race that we have to remain in to stay in the States. We have lived in SW Florida for the pat ten years and the cost of housing alone has escalated to the point that we are getting so less for so much more. Presently, we are living in an all-Latino/Mexican community so that culture shock is past.  A move is inevitable to where, well, time will tell. Looking at the usual suspects, Yucatan, PV, Belize/CR and south.


----------



## Isla Verde

Waller52 said:


> Thanks to all for this excellent resource. Nothing special about my wife and I, don't care for the rat race that we have to remain in to stay in the States. We have lived in SW Florida for the pat ten years and the cost of housing alone has escalated to the point that we are getting so less for so much more. Presently, we are living in an all-Latino/Mexican community so that culture shock is past.  A move is inevitable to where, well, time will tell. Looking at the usual suspects, Yucatan, PV, Belize/CR and south.


I wish you well with your move. One question though, why are Yucatan, PV, etc. the usual suspects?


----------



## sparks55

*back to the forum after 2 years*

Hi Everyone, My name is Heather and my husband Mack and I traveled to Tapachula, Chiapas two years ago to check out the area as a possible place to retire. My Mexican families offered us a plot of land to build a house on. The area was friendly, Beautiful and isolated from any tourist traffic. It was very hot and the heat caused my husband to have a heat stoke and ended up in a private hospital. 

we still want to retire to Mexico, but I was looking farther north near Mexico City where the climate is more temperate. Pachuca is another place we want to visit with the idea to maybe settle there in the next year or two. I would like to live someplace where I can be outside of a town, but in the country.


----------



## GARYJ65

sparks55 said:


> Hi Everyone, My name is Heather and my husband Mack and I traveled to Tapachula, Chiapas two years ago to check out the area as a possible place to retire. My Mexican families offered us a plot of land to build a house on. The area was friendly, Beautiful and isolated from any tourist traffic. It was very hot and the heat caused my husband to have a heat stoke and ended up in a private hospital. we still want to retire to Mexico, but I was looking farther north near Mexico City where the climate is more temperate. Pachuca is another place we want to visit with the idea to maybe settle there in the next year or two. I would like to live someplace where I can be outside of a town, but in the country.


You have an invitation to Queretaro
If you come, let me know to show you around


----------



## elvestinkle

Hi, I'm Steve. My wife (Eirene) and myself are living in Raleigh, North Carolina, and we're starting our recently-married lives together. And one of the things that has come up frequently for us both is the feasibility of travel, and teaching English abroad. Eirene is fluent in Spanish, and I am picking it up (I have taught Latin in high school for 3 years now, with growing Hispanic demographics). We have considered actually moving to Merida, and we're doing some digging on the feasibility of such a prospect, and the ins and outs of budget, employment, etc. I hope to help contribute to discussion going forward! We are expecting our first child, and would have him with us.


----------



## TundraGreen

elvestinkle said:


> Hi, I'm Steve. My wife (Eirene) and myself are living in Raleigh, North Carolina, and we're starting our recently-married lives together. And one of the things that has come up frequently for us both is the feasibility of travel, and teaching English abroad. Eirene is fluent in Spanish, and I am picking it up (I have taught Latin in high school for 3 years now, with growing Hispanic demographics). We have considered actually moving to Merida, and we're doing some digging on the feasibility of such a prospect, and the ins and outs of budget, employment, etc. I hope to help contribute to discussion going forward! We are expecting our first child, and would have him with us.


:welcome:


----------



## cccraig2

I am Craig Cothren. I am moving from Louisville ky to San Luis Potosi to teach English as a second language and to be a student of Spanish. I have taken 4 years of Pimsleur but without living in Mexico I know I would never become completely conversational. Background is little different. I taught Special Ed in high school for seven years after spending 18 years marketing orthopedic total implants as a Director of Marketing. Divorced and one daughter. I enjoy mountian biking, tennis but not really good at it, yoga to keep limber, read a book every 6 weeks or so, I like Janet Evanovich and Clive Cussler type authors, and have written songs and screenplays, Because the market is so tought I have lost interest in song and screenplay writing. Very interested in meeting new people in San Luis Potosi to keep life interesting.


----------



## cccraig2

I would contact Berlitz in Merida and other language schools. Berlitz is very flexible with schedules but do contact the others. One year with Berlitz could lead to a University position in your second year in Mexico.


----------



## derek.larson

My name is Derek Larson. Originally from Rochester, NY, the Army sent me, and my family, all over the world for 22 years before I retired in Columbus, Georgia. I have worked as a government contractor for the last four years and recently decided to make a change and move to Mexico. My wife of 25 years, Martha, is excited about the prospects of moving back to her native country. I am an avid hiker & runner and would like to explore the Copper Canyon and climb the volcanoes within the next few years, especially Pico de Orizaba.


----------



## Isla Verde

cccraig2 said:


> I would contact Berlitz in Merida and other language schools. Berlitz is very flexible with schedules but do contact the others. One year with Berlitz could lead to a University position in your second year in Mexico.


Speaking as a retired English teacher, one year with Berlitz could kill your chances to get a university job in Mexico. Berlitz uses a very antiquated teaching method which is not generally respected in the profession.


----------



## cccraig2

I find you comment about Berlitz interesting. You say the teaching style is out of date. I have not viewed anyone teaching at Berltiz. I watched teachers at the English Unlimited School teach stressing memorizing grammar. I know for a fact that teaching memorizing grammar does not teach a student how to speak a language. I was taught French this way from 3rd to 12th. None my fellow students or I upon graduation from High School could speak much French. Pimsleur is regarded as the best method to initially learn a language. I have taken 4 years of Pimsleur Spanish and French. Berlitz is similar to Pimleur in their approach. I just finished Berlitz's book and CD called, "Spanish for Dummies". I give the Spanish for Dummies CD and Book system an A.


----------



## cccraig2

You will really enjoy Copper Canyon. Please be aware it does have a rainy season during the summer. I suggest May as the best month.


----------



## TundraGreen

cccraig2 said:


> You will really enjoy Copper Canyon. Please be aware it does have a rainy season during the summer. I suggest May as the best month.


I just returned from two weeks there. It rained in the afternoon the second week.


----------



## JustinOConnell

*An Introduction*

Hello, 

My name is Justin, and I live in California, but spend a lot of time in Baja California as well. I speak German and some Spanish as well. I write pretty consistently on Baja topics, as well as other topics and have always been interested in world travel, so finally I thought that joining this forum would be a great place to meet some people, share some findings and do whatever else.


----------



## TundraGreen

JustinOConnell said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Justin, and I live in California, but spend a lot of time in Baja California as well. I speak German and some Spanish as well. I write pretty consistently on Baja topics, as well as other topics and have always been interested in world travel, so finally I thought that joining this forum would be a great place to meet some people, share some findings and do whatever else.


:welcome:


----------



## Jimbolai

*Big Mistake or what?*

I have made an expat move after many years in SE Asia to Ecuador. A retirement visa is in the works. After 3 months here I am getting cold feet. Figuratively and literally. At 8500ft it is just too cold for comfort.  My retirement visa documentation was started 2 months ago and should be completed in another month. Any longer and I am out of here. Already looking elsewhere as this "eternal spring" is just uncomfortable. 

I have been looking, only on line, at Merida, Mexico. Any and all advice is very welcome.
Jimbolai

ps I hope I get replies in my mailbox


----------



## kcowan

It seems thata you might save some money by moving to Merida. My inlaws loved it there.
COL comparison


----------



## Isla Verde

Jimbolai said:


> I have made an expat move after many years in SE Asia to Ecuador. A retirement visa is in the works. After 3 months here I am getting cold feet. Figuratively and literally. At 8500ft it is just too cold for comfort. My retirement visa documentation was started 2 months ago and should be completed in another month. Any longer and I am out of here. Already looking elsewhere as this "eternal spring" is just uncomfortable.
> 
> I have been looking, only on line, at Merida, Mexico. Any and all advice is very welcome.
> Jimbolai
> 
> ps I hope I get replies in my mailbox


You do realize that for most of the year Mérida has very hot and humid weather. Is this what you are looking for? 

We prefer that replies to forum members' requests for information be sent to the open forum unless they are of a very personal nature. That way all of the members of the forum can benefit from the information provided.


----------



## Jimbolai

Isla Verde said:


> You do realize that for most of the year Mérida has very hot and humid weather. Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> We prefer that replies to forum members' requests for information be sent to the open forum unless they are of a very personal nature. That way all of the members of the forum can benefit from the information provided.


I appreciate your reply. Yes, I am used to the hot weather more than the cold. It would be nice to find something in between. The elevation is bothering me the most right now. I am not running yet but I am looking and do a lot of research. No hurry, many visits and making contacts. I have the rest of my life and keep looking knowing nothing is totally "the best" 

Thank you again, please tell me more.lane:


----------



## ruzzosplinter

Hi im Diego. I live in a small town in guanajuato near celaya. I work for the offshore oil industry state side out of Louisiana as an ROV (Remotely Operated Vehicle) pilot. I moved to back to mexico after 15 years. I live here 3 weeks at a time and loving every day of it. 
Im glad to become part of the forum.
Saludos


----------



## TundraGreen

ruzzosplinter said:


> Hi im Diego. I live in a small town in guanajuato near celaya. I work for the offshore oil industry state side out of Louisiana as an ROV (Remotely Operated Vehicle) pilot. I moved to back to mexico after 15 years. I live here 3 weeks at a time and loving every day of it.
> Im glad to become part of the forum.
> Saludos


:welcome:


----------



## kcowan

We love Guanajuato and recommend a visit to all our friends. Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## ojosazules11

Jimbolai said:


> I appreciate your reply. Yes, I am used to the hot weather more than the cold. It would be nice to find something in between. The elevation is bothering me the most right now. I am not running yet but I am looking and do a lot of research. No hurry, many visits and making contacts. I have the rest of my life and keep looking knowing nothing is totally "the best"
> 
> Thank you again, please tell me more.lane:


Have you looked at regions in Ecuador with a more temperate climate? My understanding from Ecuadoran friends is that, like Mexico, there is a climate for every taste, coastal to mountainous. 

Googling "best climate in Ecuador" brings up references to Loja, a colonial city at 6,750 ft altitude, with daytime temperatures in mid-70's year round. Not trying to discourage you from checking out Mexico, but since you're already in Ecuador...


----------



## Duane

my name is Duane. My wife and I live in Wiconsin.We have been gong to Cozomel Mx for 22 years and would like to move there.We are worried about the cost of health ins.Mane someone there could help us.Thanks Duane.


----------



## Duane

Duane said:


> my name is Duane. My wife and I live in Wiconsin.We have been gong to Cozomel Mx for 22 years and would like to move there.We are worried about the cost of health ins.Mane someone there could help us.Thanks Duane.


We hope to be coming thereby the end of this month.


----------



## patrykachaves

My name is Patryka and I have been traveling to Mexico on business and vacation for most of my adult life, most recently alone and I love the culture, the beauty and the friendliness of the Mexican people. I will be retiring as a single female in a couple of years and am studying locations in Mexico that will fit my lifestyle and dreams. I currently live in the mountains in New Mexico and I prefer cooler, wetter weather, so Patzcuaro is looking good to me. I am thrilled to see some of the rental houses that I can afford on my budget. I am working on my Spanish. I appreciate everyone who takes time on answer questions. Your knowledge is valuable.


----------



## BajaRick16

*Introduction*

Hi. My name is Rick, I am retired, and at 63 I am looking to stretch my Social Security income as much as possible. I currently (Aug. 2015) live in San Jose, CA but am planning on relocating to the Ensenada area starting Oct. 1st. I have been doing lots of research and it looks like you can get a pretty nice 1 or 2 BR. house on or near the beach for $600, plus or minus. Sure beats the average rent of about $2,000 for a comparable 1 BR apartment in San Jose...plus you are about 35 miles to the ocean.

I will be driving down to Ensenada on Sept. 8 for about a week to check places out. I'm told it might be better to come down right after Labor day so things won't be so busy - and I would imagine more rooms/rentals would become available.
Currently looking for a place to stay for the week. Trying to keep lodging cost to $50/night or less...Ideas?

For the longer term...I'm considering San Miguel area to the north down to the beach area south of the marina. Trying to stay around $600 - preferably a bit less for a 6 month lease.
If anyone has any suggestions or advice, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Niko Papadopoulos

*Hi everyone!*

Hi , I am Niko and I am Greek. I am an engineer and entrepreneur. The last 15 years I am living in England but I am thinking to relocate to Mexico city. Hopefully it will happen the next 10 months. At the moment I am learning spanish and examining my options.


----------



## TundraGreen

Niko Papadopoulos said:


> Hi , I am Niko and I am Greek. I am an engineer and entrepreneur. The last 15 years I am living in England but I am thinking to relocate to Mexico city. Hopefully it will happen the next 10 months. At the moment I am learning spanish and examining my options.


:welcome:


----------



## sal787

I would like to start with a simple Hello to everybody, and a quick apology if I posted this post in the wrong spot. With that said I would like to introduce myself to the expat community. My name is Sal I was born on the bueatiful island of Puerto Rico and move to the main land (Texas) I'm 36 years old and from the looks of things younger then most here. I am married and have 2 boys (ages13 and 8). I've been in the United States all my life and still not use to the american lifestyles. I have gotten the privilege to travel a lot mostly all the islands in the Caribbean including Cuba and Aruba. 2 years ago my wife and I travel to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico and we decided that where we want to live so we are going to try our best to start to get our mexican citizenship. Any tips on local jobs or advise would be appreciated. I would like to start my own business .Thanks and warm regards to everyone.


----------



## TundraGreen

sal787 said:


> I would like to start with a simple Hello to everybody, and a quick apology if I posted this post in the wrong spot. With that said I would like to introduce myself to the expat community. My name is Sal I was born on the bueatiful island of Puerto Rico and move to the main land (Texas) I'm 36 years old and from the looks of things younger then most here. I am married and have 2 boys (ages13 and 8). I've been in the United States all my life and still not use to the american lifestyles. I have gotten the privilege to travel a lot mostly all the islands in the Caribbean including Cuba and Aruba. 2 years ago my wife and I travel to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico and we decided that where we want to live so we are going to try our best to start to get our mexican citizenship. Any tips on local jobs or advise would be appreciated. I would like to start my own business .Thanks and warm regards to everyone.


:welcome:

A few comments on your plans: There are lots of discussions of working and starting businesses in Mexico in past threads in this forum. The short version is that you need permission from Mexican immigration to work and it can be challenging to find a job or start a business. Regarding residency and citizenship, there are required minimum income levels to qualify for a visa to live in Mexico. You can visit as a tourist, even for extended periods of time, but to work you need a visa which requires a job or meeting a minimum income. Citizenship requires an extended period of residence before you are eligible to apply. Good luck with your plans.


----------



## sal787

I am talking to a mexican lawyer to help me thru the process with INM and setting up a trust with a local bank to buy properties I believe she called it a "fedierismo" I don't think I spelled that right but close enough as for my earning I meet them all except the $100,000.00 in a saving account but who does. on the other hand I do recieve money from a Inheritance on a monthly quota.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Your application for a residence visa must be made in a Mexican Consulate in your home country. Folks say that the Laredo consulate is “user friendly“.


----------



## Isla Verde

sal787 said:


> I am talking to a mexican lawyer to help me thru the process with INM and setting up a trust with a local bank to buy properties I believe she called it a "fedierismo" I don't think I spelled that right but close enough as for my earning I meet them all except the $100,000.00 in a saving account but who does. on the other hand I do recieve money from a Inheritance on a monthly quota.


That's a "fideicomiso", which is needed to buy property along the coast and international borders. That has nothing to do with fulfilling requirements for a residence/work visa. As RV has stated in the above post, it will be up to the personnel at the Mexican Consulate where you apply for your visa to determine if you have enough income to qualify.


----------



## TundraGreen

sal787 said:


> I am talking to a mexican lawyer to help me thru the process with INM and setting up a trust with a local bank to buy properties I believe she called it a "fedierismo" I don't think I spelled that right but close enough as for my earning I meet them all except the $100,000.00 in a saving account but who does. on the other hand I do recieve money from a Inheritance on a monthly quota.


Just for your future reference, it is a "fideocomiso". It is required for foreigners holding property within 50 km of the coast or 100 km of a national border. In the interior foreigners can buy property outright.


----------



## sal787

Thanks to everyone that has commented on this topic. You guys are correct. The reason we need the trust like I stated before is because we do want to live in the coastal/mountain area of Puerto Vallarta. I don't exactly know where yet, but would like to have it done so when the time comes we can move along faster. I'm sure using the lawyer will Facilitate us in starting the trust. We are leaning towards "El twito" at least that what the local called it. Has anyone else heard of it I haven't been able to located on the map.


----------



## sal787

Sorry it's "El Tuito" not El Twito no wonder I couldn't find it on the map lol


----------



## TundraGreen

sal787 said:


> Sorry it's "El Tuito" not El Twito no wonder I couldn't find it on the map lol


You might want to consider slowing down on the project to buy a place in Puerto Vallarta until you have lived there for a year or so. Living in a place is quite different from visiting as a tourist for a week or two. While I am sure there are some people who can visit a place, decide it is right for them and be happy there for the rest of their life, I also know many people who have moved to foreign countries and a year later decide either the country or the particular location is not for them.

In particular, with your Caribbean background, heat and humidity are not going to be new to you, but if you only visited Puerto Vallarta in the winter, you will find it is hotter and wetter in the summer.

Buying a house in Mexico is much easier and faster than selling one. You will want to make sure you are in the right place before purchasing, and that usually is best done by living there for awhile.


----------



## sal787

sounds logical thank you. No We haven't been to P.V. in the winter yet. It was in August around 85f with alot of quick rain showers. We love the atmosphere and the people but yes like you said we will be taking it slow our first step before we can do anything is get our paperwork in order after all it been said "rome wasn't built in a day." lol


----------



## Ricalsol

*Hello*

My name is Ric and I just discovered this place. I would like to meet people from the US about my age and similar interests for friendship. I am single and live in Queretaro and like to go San Miguel Allende over the weekends. I am disappointed of the "Dating sites" that are no more than a scam. Is this the right place?


----------



## Isla Verde

Ricalsol said:


> My name is Ric and I just discovered this place. I would like to meet people from the US about my age and similar interests for friendship. I am single and live in Queretaro and like to go San Miguel Allende over the weekends. I am disappointed of the "Dating sites" that are no more than a scam. Is this the right place?



Just to let you know, the Expat Forum is definitely not a "dating site", but it is possible to make friends here online, which sometimes turn into friendships in the "real world". 

Since you are looking for friends around your age with similar interests, it would be a good idea to let us know how old you are and what you like to do in your spare time. 

We're glad you discovered us and :welcome: !


----------



## Kimberleygd

Hello everyone. I arrived in Ensenada from Nova Scotia (Canada) with my trusty senior beagle on August 10th. I made the decision to sell most of my things, throw the rest in storage and jump on a plane in June. I teach English preschool at a private school here (pulled multiple hairs out the first week and ask myself once a day, "what have I done").
BUT I love it. The people are amazing and the weather is perfect for an ole gal from the east coast tired of the cold and humid weather.


----------



## Isla Verde

Kimberleygd said:


> Hello everyone. I arrived in Ensenada from Nova Scotia (Canada) with my trusty senior beagle on August 10th. I made the decision to sell most of my things, throw the rest in storage and jump on a plane in June. I teach English preschool at a private school here (pulled multiple hairs out the first week and ask myself once a day, "what have I done").
> BUT I love it. The people are amazing and the weather is perfect for an ole gal from the east coast tired of the cold and humid weather.


Welcome to the Mexico Forum! Let us know how things go for you in Ensenada.


----------



## Mike_Altman

Hi Kimberly,
My Kimberly and I got our FM3s in Ensenada then went to PV for an extended vacation. Well the vacation ended, but we stayed. Its been 5 years and we still love it here. Might of been better if we'd planned for it, but what the heck life is supposed to be an adventure! Good luck!
Mike


----------



## Kimberleygd

Mike_Altman said:


> Hi Kimberly,
> My Kimberly and I got our FM3s in Ensenada then went to PV for an extended vacation. Well the vacation ended, but we stayed. Its been 5 years and we still love it here. Might of been better if we'd planned for it, but what the heck life is supposed to be an adventure! Good luck!
> Mike



Thanks! I think sometimes we plan things to death! (although my impulsiveness has not always worked out for the better)
But my kids are on their own and since I'm a few years shy of retirement this seemed like the best alternative.
The school provides my housing so I just have to pay my living expenses which are very inexpensive. I will be looking to buy a car in a couple of months, the area where I live is residential and downtown is a bit too far for me. Thankfully cabs are cheap!


----------



## Nismo

HI, I'm Nismo from California. Originally from Mexico but I was raised in the U.S. Thinking about moving back to Mexico for an extended period of time and came by to get some info and maybe some questions answered.


----------



## TundraGreen

Nismo said:


> HI, I'm Nismo from California. Originally from Mexico but I was raised in the U.S. Thinking about moving back to Mexico for an extended period of time and came by to get some info and maybe some questions answered.


:welcome:


----------



## ChristopheLassuyt

Hi there

My name is Christophe, I am French and 27 year old. I come in Mexico city the 7th of October for work purpose. I am really excited about this new trip!

a bit more about me: 
What I like is sport, soccer, poker, work...
Why I come in Mexico: because my friend and I created a successful company in money transfer industry [cut].
How long I stay: it depends, first some weeks then some months and we will see

feel free to come back to me
looking forward to meeting you
Chris


----------



## TundraGreen

ChristopheLassuyt said:


> Hi there
> 
> My name is Christophe, I am French and 27 year old. I come in Mexico city the 7th of October for work purpose. I am really excited about this new trip!
> 
> a bit more about me:
> What I like is sport, soccer, poker, work...
> Why I come in Mexico: because my friend and I created a successful company in money transfer industry [cut].
> How long I stay: it depends, first some weeks then some months and we will see
> 
> feel free to come back to me
> looking forward to meeting you
> Chris


:welcome:


----------



## Hillbilly1969

Hello. My name is Rick. I am 45 years old and am currently living in Ajijic, MX. I am planning a move to Ensenada in the coming months after hearing so many wonderful things about it. I joined theis board in the hopes of meeting other expats who live in Ensenada who would be kind enough to provide me with more information on the area.


----------



## TundraGreen

Hillbilly1969 said:


> Hello. My name is Rick. I am 45 years old and am currently living in Ajijic, MX. I am planning a move to Ensenada in the coming months after hearing so many wonderful things about it. I joined theis board in the hopes of meeting other expats who live in Ensenada who would be kind enough to provide me with more information on the area.


:welcome:


----------



## eaglyman

*Hello*

Hey All,

I'm Andy from Chicago and I just moved to San Luis Potosí, SLP. I joined to see how I can connect with other expats as well as helping others through the relocation process.


----------



## TundraGreen

eaglyman said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm Andy from Chicago and I just moved to San Luis Potosí, SLP. I joined to see how I can connect with other expats as well as helping others through the relocation process.


:welcome:


----------



## banat4

Hello! 

We are a family of four living in Canada close to Toronto. We've been in Canada for 20 years and are looking for a different adventure. Would love to meet some English speaking individuals living or moving to Mexico. The area we're interested in is Merida, Yutacan.

Cheers!


----------



## TundraGreen

banat4 said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are a family of four living in Canada close to Toronto. We've been in Canada for 20 years and are looking for a different adventure. Would love to meet some English speaking individuals living or moving to Mexico. The area we're interested in is Merida, Yutacan.
> 
> Cheers!


:welcome:


----------



## clh_hilary

I'm Hilary and I'm a new English teacher at Greengates School in Naucalpan.

Greengates is my first international school and before it, I have taught (mostly freelance) at various different primary, secondary, and special schools in Hong Kong and England. Originally from (what used to be British) Hong Kong, I lived in Hong Kong through university (University of Hong Kong, in English, education, and history) with brief stays in Cambridge (Cambridge summer schools in history and philosophy) and Brisbane (Queensland University immersion). After that, I did two postgraduate qualifications at Oxford University and have been elected fellow of Royal Asiatic Society.


----------



## Isla Verde

clh_hilary said:


> I'm Hilary and I'm a new English teacher at Greengates School in Naucalpan.
> 
> Greengates is my first international school and before it, I have taught (mostly freelance) at various different primary, secondary, and special schools in Hong Kong and England. Originally from (what used to be British) Hong Kong, I lived in Hong Kong through university (University of Hong Kong, in English, education, and history) with brief stays in Cambridge (Cambridge summer schools in history and philosophy) and Brisbane (Queensland University immersion). After that, I did two postgraduate qualifications at Oxford University and have been elected fellow of Royal Asiatic Society.


Welcome to the forum, Hilary! And lots of luck with your new job.


----------



## banat4

TundraGreen said:


> :welcome:


Thank you!


----------



## holandlyle

*seeking expats in veracruz mx*

we are canadian and are moving to veracrua mx. We are looking for expats that live in veracruz. Looking to join any groups that are around the area. Thanks and looking forward to meeting new people. 
holly and lyle


----------



## TundraGreen

holandlyle said:


> we are canadian and are moving to veracrua mx. We are looking for expats that live in veracruz. Looking to join any groups that are around the area. Thanks and looking forward to meeting new people.
> holly and lyle


:welcome:


----------



## Isla Verde

holandlyle said:


> we are canadian and are moving to veracrua mx. We are looking for expats that live in veracruz. Looking to join any groups that are around the area. Thanks and looking forward to meeting new people.
> holly and lyle


Welcome to the forum! Are you moving to the city of Veracruz or somewhere else in the state of Veracruz?


----------



## Hubs

My Name is Chris and Hubz has just always been a nickname that sticks with me. My girlfriend and I live in Alberta Canada right now but planning on moving to Akumal and buy a bed and breakfast and cherish our time there. I have traveled here a number of times and fall in love with the people and of course the climate.


----------



## holandlyle

Hi Chris, we are also from Alberta, we are in Calgary. I have travelled to Akueml as well and it is beautiful. We are slated to hit Veracruz permanently december of 2016. Keep in touch


----------



## kbales

*Hello Everyone*

Hello my name is Kim Bales and I currently reside in Atlanta, Georgia, but I am actively looking to find work and relocate to Guadalajara, Mexico. So as I hear constantly, it is not what you know, but who you know. This is where I have a problem as I am an introvert. I don't know anyone, so I am reaching out to find people who can help me achieve my goal to become an expat.

By trade I am an accountant. I have a bachelors of science degree as well as an MBA and 20 years experience. My experience is in many industries as I have usually worked about two years someplace and then got bored and move on to another. My latest experience is in start-up incubators for a large corporation. I have done everything for two incubators from accounts payable to the analysis of the financial statements and recommendations on strategy. I have been the one woman stop for all things financial which these companies and it has been good work. Now I want to move on to warmer climates where I can improve my quality of life.

Does anyone know how I can meet people to network with in my job search? Please reach out.

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## Isla Verde

kbales said:


> Hello my name is Kim Bales and I currently reside in Atlanta, Georgia, but I am actively looking to find work and relocate to Guadalajara, Mexico. So as I hear constantly, it is not what you know, but who you know. This is where I have a problem as I am an introvert. I don't know anyone, so I am reaching out to find people who can help me achieve my goal to become an expat.
> 
> By trade I am an accountant. I have a bachelors of science degree as well as an MBA and 20 years experience. My experience is in many industries as I have usually worked about two years someplace and then got bored and move on to another. My latest experience is in start-up incubators for a large corporation. I have done everything for two incubators from accounts payable to the analysis of the financial statements and recommendations on strategy. I have been the one woman stop for all things financial which these companies and it has been good work. Now I want to move on to warmer climates where I can improve my quality of life.
> 
> Does anyone know how I can meet people to network with in my job search? Please reach out.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kim


Hi Kim and welcome to the forum. I can't help you with your job search, but I would suggest a crash course in Spanish for starters. Good luck!


----------



## TundraGreen

kbales said:


> Hello my name is Kim Bales and I currently reside in Atlanta, Georgia, but I am actively looking to find work and relocate to Guadalajara, Mexico. So as I hear constantly, it is not what you know, but who you know. This is where I have a problem as I am an introvert. I don't know anyone, so I am reaching out to find people who can help me achieve my goal to become an expat.
> 
> By trade I am an accountant. I have a bachelors of science degree as well as an MBA and 20 years experience. My experience is in many industries as I have usually worked about two years someplace and then got bored and move on to another. My latest experience is in start-up incubators for a large corporation. I have done everything for two incubators from accounts payable to the analysis of the financial statements and recommendations on strategy. I have been the one woman stop for all things financial which these companies and it has been good work. Now I want to move on to warmer climates where I can improve my quality of life.
> 
> Does anyone know how I can meet people to network with in my job search? Please reach out.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kim


Moving to Mexico and getting a job in your own field is not like moving from one state to another in the US and getting a new job. In Mexico, you will need permission to work which usually means having a promised job and an employer who will certify that to Migración. When looking for a job, you will be competing with lots of Mexican accountants who all speak Spanish as natives. Even if you find a job, you will discover that the pay scale is probably 10% of what you are used to getting in the US.

Sorry to be such a wet blanket. On a more positive note, one strategy is to look for work with a US or Canadian company that has offices or branches in Guadalajara. If you found something like that, you might be paid in US or Canadian dollars at a salary more typical of North of the Border. And they would be more sympathetic to English speakers.


----------



## Hubs

*Veracruz*



holandlyle said:


> Hi Chris, we are also from Alberta, we are in Calgary. I have travelled to Akueml as well and it is beautiful. We are slated to hit Veracruz permanently december of 2016. Keep in touch


Hi Holy and or Lyle, 
Are you retiring in Veracruz or what is your plan there?


----------



## TheSouthAfrican

Hi everyone, I'm Frank and I've lived in Mexico for almost two years now. Out of all the cities I've lived in, I really do think Mexico City has been the best until now. The food, the people, the entertainment, everything is brilliant.

I'm originally from South Africa(as my username reveals) and have lived in a number of cities over the last 15 years. I'm lucky enough to have a home business, which made the traveling a lot easier.

I look forward to being part of the forum, its my first time on a forum, even though I have all the other necessary social media available to mankind, lol.

Have a great day.

Frank


----------



## Isla Verde

TheSouthAfrican said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Frank and I've lived in Mexico for almost two years now. Out of all the cities I've lived in, I really do think Mexico City has been the best until now. The food, the people, the entertainment, everything is brilliant.
> 
> I'm originally from South Africa(as my username reveals) and have lived in a number of cities over the last 15 years. I'm lucky enough to have a home business, which made the traveling a lot easier.
> 
> I look forward to being part of the forum, its my first time on a forum, even though I have all the other necessary social media available to mankind, lol.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> Frank


I too am an honorary chilango - been here for over 8 years now and feel quite at home in this marvelous, crazy place.

Welcome to the Mexico Forum - we look forward to your contributions to the ongoing dialogue!


----------



## TheSouthAfrican

Thank you Marsha, I'm excited to be part of the community and to contribute as much as I can.


----------



## CaliChica

*Orange County Cali to Cabo*

Hello all,
My husband and I moved down to Cabo San Lucas In September with our two dogs. We stopped working and are going to enjoy some time off in a beautiful area. 
We are originally from south Orange County, California and in our late forties. 

As for hobbies, we both like to paddleboard and snorkel. I'm a diver and he prefers to fish - mostly catch and release. We've taken a day trip to Cabo Pulmo but haven't ventured off much yet. I'm practicing my Spanish on line and he's learning guitar.

The community that we are renting in is primarily Mexican families. We don't have kids and don't speak enough Spanish for meaningful conversations. I'm hoping to meet some people through this forum. 

Kim and Paul


----------



## TundraGreen

CaliChica said:


> Hello all,
> My husband and I moved down to Cabo San Lucas In September with our two dogs. We stopped working and are going to enjoy some time off in a beautiful area.
> We are originally from south Orange County, California and in our late forties.
> 
> As for hobbies, we both like to paddleboard and snorkel. I'm a diver and he prefers to fish - mostly catch and release. We've taken a day trip to Cabo Pulmo but haven't ventured off much yet. I'm practicing my Spanish on line and he's learning guitar.
> 
> The community that we are renting in is primarily Mexican families. We don't have kids and don't speak enough Spanish for meaningful conversations. I'm hoping to meet some people through this forum.
> 
> Kim and Paul


:welcome:


----------



## Minslee2

*Newbie Thinkin Mex-Expat*

Hi Kim and Paul, and everyone -

I'm also new on this site, this forum. Currently my wife and I live in Kirkland, WA, and we are starting to think about moving down to Mexico in 2-3 years.

We've visited 8 or 10 times - Cabo 3-4 times, Puerto Vallarta 2-3 times, Ixtapa/Zhijuatanao once, Cancun once, including Cozumel. Been to Lake Chapala. Rosarita and Ensenada.

We like PV, but want to be out of the main tourista city, so thinking Bucerias, or maybe Salulita.

Anybody have opinions on the differences between Bucerias and Salulita?


Mark and Nanette


----------



## sparks

Bucerias is like the bedroom community for Nuevo Vallarta and Vallarta .... on the bay and a not very interesting beach. Salulita is more artsy-fartsy, more expensive and on an interesting and decent surfing beach. 

Be sure to visit late summer to know how you'll deal with heat and humidity


----------



## Minslee2

*More "Interesting" Beaches?*



sparks said:


> Bucerias is like the bedroom community for Nuevo Vallarta and Vallarta .... on the bay and a not very interesting beach. Salulita is more artsy-fartsy, more expensive and on an interesting and decent surfing beach.
> 
> Be sure to visit late summer to know how you'll deal with heat and humidity


Thanks, Sparks. Good insightful commentary that I appreciate.
I've learned a little about you already from some other Blogs, including, I think, your own. Do you reside somewhere down near Manzanillo, like near Barra Navidad, where Hurricane Patricia landed?

So hope all is ok for you down there. Hear its raining there worse now than during Patricia.

Regarding the Hot humid summers, my wife and I are actually ok with it it, pretty much, but think we'll be going back up North from July to December anyway. 

What would be an "Interesting beach", but less expensive? I hear Salulita is getting up there in costs. And Punta Mita has to be more. Maybe we should consider more SOUTH of Puerto Vallarta?

Thanks again, Sparks!

Mark


----------



## carminaaa

Hello, everyone! 

My name is Carmen and I moved to Mexico a two years ago after growing up in Texas and spending a few years in Europe. I've been starting to get a little homesick, so I thought this would be a good way to get in touch with some expats that live nearby, specially now that Thanksgiving is coming up! 

I live in Salamanca, Guanajuato - is anyone else living here? I feel like there aren't too many people from out of the country here except for myself and my husband, who is Polish. 

Don't be shy to get in touch, I would love to meet up with some of ya'll!

- Carmen


----------



## OffbeatIzzy

Howdy from Tennessee!

I'm Izabela "Izzy", and I'm making plans to move to Mexico. I'm currently researching different areas and trying to transition from corporate America to self-employment that I can do from my new home!

Hopefully there's room for a quirky, free-spirit down in Mexico!


----------



## Isla Verde

OffbeatIzzy said:


> Howdy from Tennessee!
> 
> I'm Izabela "Izzy", and I'm making plans to move to Mexico. I'm currently researching different areas and trying to transition from corporate America to self-employment that I can do from my new home!
> 
> Hopefully there's room for a quirky, free-spirit down in Mexico!


Welcome to the Mexico Expat Forum. All sorts of spirits are welcome here, especially the quirky ones!


----------



## magentawave

*Heading south in Toyota motorhome*

Hey everyone! I've done a lot of surfing and windsurfing in Baja over the years and I love Mexico. I'm in the process now of rebuilding a little 18' Toyota Sunrader motorhome. (The Sunrader is the motorhome with the fiberglass body.) When I'm done I'm going to slowly meander south and surf and fish my way through Mexico. I might even drive as far as the tip of South America. If I don't drive that far, I will for sure drive as far as Panama. Anyway, that's my plan.


----------



## TundraGreen

magentawave said:


> Hey everyone! I've done a lot of surfing and windsurfing in Baja over the years and I love Mexico. I'm in the process now of rebuilding a little 18' Toyota Sunrader motorhome. (The Sunrader is the motorhome with the fiberglass body.) When I'm done I'm going to slowly meander south and surf and fish my way through Mexico. I might even drive as far as the tip of South America. If I don't drive that far, I will for sure drive as far as Panama. Anyway, that's my plan.


Welcome.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Check your maps though; By the time you fish and surf your way to the tip of Baja Sur, it is a long drive back north before you can turn right and go South again. Also, if you plan to be more than 180 days in Mexico, you will need a residence visa from a Mexican consulate in your home country; plus proof of residence in Mexico to finish the process before moving on. Things have changed.


----------



## Sheila P

*House/Pet Sitter, Bicycle Tourist, MX ex-pat since 2012*

Hola! 

My partner & I have lived in Ajijic/Lake Chapala since late 2012. We settled here unexpectedly. After bicycling here from the United States (via Baja to Mazatlan, then through Sinaloa, Nayarit and now Jalisco) we decided to take a break (our goal was to bicycle to Argentina). A 2 month break turned in to a long-term break and now we're planning to get our permanent residency cards this coming year. 

We've been house and pet sit full-time in the Lake Chapala area since 2013 but would like to explore other areas of MX from January through March 2016. Just discovered this forum in my search for information and joined the forum to post our availability for house & pet sitting (free) in Patzcuaro, SMA, Morelia or other areas near us (can I do that on this forum?). Also, to explore rental options & advice if we decide to travel instead.

Glad to be here! 

Sheila


----------



## TundraGreen

Sheila P said:


> Hola!
> 
> My partner & I have lived in Ajijic/Lake Chapala since late 2012. We settled here unexpectedly. After bicycling here from the United States (via Baja to Mazatlan, then through Sinaloa, Nayarit and now Jalisco) we decided to take a break (our goal was to bicycle to Argentina). A 2 month break turned in to a long-term break and now we're planning to get our permanent residency cards this coming year.
> 
> We've been house and pet sit full-time in the Lake Chapala area since 2013 but would like to explore other areas of MX from January through March 2016. Just discovered this forum in my search for information and joined the forum to post our availability for house & pet sitting (free) in Patzcuaro, SMA, Morelia or other areas near us (can I do that on this forum?). Also, to explore rental options & advice if we decide to travel instead.
> 
> Glad to be here!
> 
> Sheila


Actually, you cannot do that on this forum, that is advertise your availability. You have to upgrade to Premium and post an ad in the Classifieds section. I will pretend I didn't see it this time. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sheila P

TundraGreen said:


> Actually, you cannot do that on this forum, that is advertise your availability. You have to upgrade to Premium and post an ad in the Classifieds section. I will pretend I didn't see it this time. Welcome to the forum.


OK - thanks for letting me know, TundraGreen.


----------



## ExpatEmigre

*Introduction*

Hello all!
I'm Alex. I currently live in Florida & I plan to move to Puerto Vallarta in June.
I've been to Mexico many times & I've been able to visit enough places to know that PV is right for me. Fortunately, I work from home and can do so anywhere with (relatively) reliable (relatively) high-speed internet access. 

Lurking for a while and recently joining the site, I'm very pleased with the helpfulness I see here. I look forward to more interaction.


----------



## TundraGreen

ExpatEmigre said:


> Hello all!
> I'm Alex. I currently live in Florida & I plan to move to Puerto Vallarta in June.
> I've been to Mexico many times & I've been able to visit enough places to know that PV is right for me. Fortunately, I work from home and can do so anywhere with (relatively) reliable (relatively) high-speed internet access.
> 
> Lurking for a while and recently joining the site, I'm very pleased with the helpfulness I see here. I look forward to more interaction.


:welcome:


----------



## Beaclare

Hi, I'm Bea clare, resident of us with Mexican passport. Hope to retire to Mexico In couple of years. I am looking for info just like all of you. I would like to bring in my two horses. Maybe in San Miguel. Not sure just yet, am planning on visiting a few places. And get the feel of the country side. Hope to meet some great people.


----------



## ExpatEmigre

*Rep Power*

What does rep power mean? It appears to the right on posts, in the statistics area.


----------



## TundraGreen

ExpatEmigre said:


> What does rep power mean? It appears to the right on posts, in the statistics area.


You get it when someone clicks the Thanks button. It is an older form of "liking".


----------



## ExpatEmigre

Thank you.


----------



## TundraGreen

Beaclare said:


> Hi, I'm Bea clare, resident of us with Mexican passport. Hope to retire to Mexico In couple of years. I am looking for info just like all of you. I would like to bring in my two horses. Maybe in San Miguel. Not sure just yet, am planning on visiting a few places. And get the feel of the country side. Hope to meet some great people.


Welcome to the Forum belatedly. For some reason I missed your post.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to the Forum belatedly. For some reason I missed your post.


As did I.  I join my fellow moderator in welcoming you to the Mexico Forum. I wonder if any other forum members have tried to bring horses into Mexico from Texas, which is bound to be a lot more complicated than bringing in the usual dogs and cats. Good luck and welcome!


----------



## TJGUY

Hi,
My name is Guy and I just joined the forum. I live in Playas de Tijuana and have lived in Mexico about 30 years. I first came here when I was 20 and fell in love with the country,culture and language.I look forward to meeting others on this forum.


----------



## Isla Verde

TJGUY said:


> Hi,
> My name is Guy and I just joined the forum. I live in Playas de Tijuana and have lived in Mexico about 30 years. I first came here when I was 20 and fell in love with the country,culture and language.I look forward to meeting others on this forum.


Welcome to the Mexico Forum! With all of the years you've lived here, you're bound to have lots of stories to share and advice to offer to newcomers.


----------



## HBaker

Hi,
Just found your forum, and it was inviting enough to join. My husband and I had originally planned a move to Cuernavaca to open a B&B, but the real estate market crash made those plan unfeasible. 

We may perhaps sell our house here in the Atlanta area and buy something small for part-time living in CV, but we'll see...


----------



## Howler

*Howdy!*

:welcome:


HBaker said:


> Hi,
> Just found your forum, and it was inviting enough to join. My husband and I had originally planned a move to Cuernavaca to open a B&B, but the real estate market crash made those plan unfeasible.
> 
> We may perhaps sell our house here in the Atlanta area and buy something small for part-time living in CV, but we'll see...


Welcome to the forum - you'll find a lot of nice & helpful people here ready to aid you in your transition when you are ready to visit or settle in. Me? I can fully understand the "agony" of waiting to do so... my wife is from Mexico so we travel there a lot, but it's just a question of when she retires so we can go ahead with plans to establish a nest down there. Our favored area is near Cuernavaca in Taxco, but we also have some great friends there in Cuernavaca. Who knows, maybe our paths will cross someday!

Again, welcome!!


----------



## HBaker

Thank you! When you travel down, do you drive? And if so, best route, unless you're coming from West Coast, as we are in ATL, and will need to cross at either Brownsville or Laredo.


----------



## TundraGreen

HBaker said:


> Hi,
> Just found your forum, and it was inviting enough to join. My husband and I had originally planned a move to Cuernavaca to open a B&B, but the real estate market crash made those plan unfeasible.
> 
> We may perhaps sell our house here in the Atlanta area and buy something small for part-time living in CV, but we'll see...


 :welcome:


----------



## IGH_BOB

*Uruapan*

Hi, everyone.

Well I am not permanently moved to Mexico, but my wife has a home in Uruapan. This is her and her children's permanent home. I keep my home in the states as well and have long term visits. 

I joined this forum to locate any other expats living in the area, if there are any. 

My Spanish sucks but I do somehow manage to get around in this area where you find very few English speakers.

Any how until later!


----------



## sparks

I would suggest searching for the Yahoo group Michoacan_net. Most folks live in and around Patzcuaro but the two are pretty close


----------



## Carlos' Girl

My name is Kristy, and I was born in the US and have lived here my whole life. I have done some overseas travel, but I have not been to Mexico yet. My husband, Juan Carlos is from Salvatierra, Guanajuato. We will be moving to Mexico in June and will most likely start out there with his mom while we visit a few other places and decide on the best spot for us and our three kids. Glad to have found this forum! Excited to start learning from your experiences and promise to share my along the way and once I get there!


----------



## Isla Verde

Carlos' Girl said:


> My name is Kristy, and I was born in the US and have lived here my whole life. I have done some overseas travel, but I have not been to Mexico yet. My husband, Juan Carlos is from Salvatierra, Guanajuato. We will be moving to Mexico in June and will most likely start out there with his mom while we visit a few other places and decide on the best spot for us and our three kids. Glad to have found this forum! Excited to start learning from your experiences and promise to share my along the way and once I get there!


Welcome to the Forum, Kristy! What sort of spot will you be looking for? A big city, a small town, or something in between? Will you as well as your husband be looking for work? Be aware that when living in their homeland, most Mexicans don't want to live too far away from their families, so that could affect how far your husband is willing to move away from Salvatierra.


----------



## Howler

HBaker said:


> Thank you! When you travel down, do you drive? And if so, best route, unless you're coming from West Coast, as we are in ATL, and will need to cross at either Brownsville or Laredo.


Yes, we drive... we've only flown down as a family once in 2000. My wife's family is in Veracruz, so our favored route was through Brownsville/Matamoros up until 3 years ago. Since then we have gone through Laredo/ Nuevo Laredo down to Queretaro, then over to Veracruz. Driving from Oklahoma, the trip is almost straight south for us but the route through Laredo & Queretaro is about 250 miles longer. We also have family in Queretaro to see as a stop off on the way to Veracruz, and on the way home.

In your case, there's less than 100 miles difference to go through Laredo. Over the past several years the border violence has shifted to the Matamoros (Brownsville) & Cd. Victoria area with some reports in Tampico, which is why we started going through Laredo. Just pay attention to the news as far what is going on in those areas before deciding where to cross & travel, then plan carefully when you do & for where you'll stay if you stop SOB before going in deeper. The forum is a great place to check for recommendations when you're ready to make your trip!

Good luck, it's great to meet y'all!!


----------



## edgomon

*Exploring returning to Mexico*

I had the pleasure to work in Mexico from 1996 to 1999 for a German multinational. I'm an Hispanic American (Puerto Rico) in my 40's and an Engineer.
I have a offer to work in DF but have not accepted due to some reservations.

I will be posting a lot of questions in the next days!!


----------



## Carlos' Girl

Isla Verde said:


> Welcome to the Forum, Kristy! What sort of spot will you be looking for? A big city, a small town, or something in between? Will you as well as your husband be looking for work? Be aware that when living in their homeland, most Mexicans don't want to live too far away from their families, so that could affect how far your husband is willing to move away from Salvatierra.


We have talked about it a lot. My husband hasn't lived in Mexico since he was 12, and while he would prefer to be near his mom, he wants to find a place that will be good for the kids and me as well..and a place where he can find work. I will most likely not be working when we first move, unless there is something that I can do where I do not have to know the language completely. My Spanish is not great, but I am sure that I will pick it up much faster and better being fully immersed. 

I don't think that we will necessarily look for a big city. Most likely something in between a big city and small town, but the main thing will be safety and work for him. He has owned his own construction business here for the last 12 years and worked in mostly construction before that. He is open to other things though, as he doesn't really want to do construction forever.


----------



## Souixzee

*New to forum*

Thinking of moving to San Felipe Mexico to retire and I know I will need to connect with other expats living there as I am a single lady. Any ideas are gladly welcomed. I'm not even sure what to ask or where to begin
Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen

Souixzee said:


> Thinking of moving to San Felipe Mexico to retire and I know I will need to connect with other expats living there as I am a single lady. Any ideas are gladly welcomed. I'm not even sure what to ask or where to begin
> Thanks


:welcome:


----------



## Isla Verde

Souixzee said:


> Thinking of moving to San Felipe Mexico to retire and I know I will need to connect with other expats living there as I am a single lady. Any ideas are gladly welcomed.  I'm not even sure what to ask or where to begin
> Thanks


Welcome to the Forum! (By the way, I love the way you spell your forum handle. ) 

I'm not familiar with San Felipe - in what part of the country is it located?


----------



## Souixzee

It's a two hour drive south from Mexicali on the sea of Cortez


----------



## TJGUY

Souixzee said:


> Thinking of moving to San Felipe Mexico to retire and I know I will need to connect with other expats living there as I am a single lady. Any ideas are gladly welcomed. I'm not even sure what to ask or where to begin
> Thanks


Hi Souixzee, Why San Felipe? Have you been there?


----------



## Souixzee

Well it's not too far of a drive to the border and I have family that lives in San Diego. Plus it's not as built up as the pacific side of Baja, a quieter life style?


----------



## TJGUY

Souixzee said:


> Well it's not too far of a drive to the border and I have family that lives in San Diego. Plus it's not as built up as the pacific side of Baja, a quieter life style?


I take it that you have been there before. So you know it can get pretty hot there in the summer.


----------



## Souixzee

Remember I'm living in Temecula so it gets in the 100's in the summer here. I'm used to the heat. I need to live somewhere I can afford on my income, I've had to retire early so it's going to be tight. Where a outs do you live?


----------



## TJGUY

I live in Playas de Tijuana. I can see Downtown San Diego from my house just across the bay. I still work and cross the border everyday.


----------



## Shercla

Hi,

My husband and I are living in Southern California. We are well within retired age but can't retire here as it is too expensive. I was an English teacher and a family counselor, but now I am a part time nanny and also help seniors with dementia. My husband is a self employed plumber, so we have no 401 k or supplemental income. We play a lot of table tennis, aka ping pong. My husband is a rock hound and I love to crochet. We do not speak Spanish unfortunately. I just have a tiny smattering from high school, but we are studying Spanish on YouTube. It s hard learning when your memory isn't so good for new vocabulary, but we have both loved the Mexicans we have known and worked with here in so cal near San Diego. So the Mexican people, culture, arts, country, history, food, and language are loved by us. We are very simple folks, living in a 700 sq foot place, and we don't need fancy stuff but because I have health problems, I need to avoid pesticides, mold, and dirty air, so we need a temperate climate with very low humidity, which rules out some wonderful spots in Mexico. We are selling our condo this spring so we can retire, but it's too expensive everywhere in the US. We love northern New Mexico and high desert too. Just found out new financial requirements for monthly income rules us out, so we are trying to figure out how we can move there on $1800 a month and less than $100,00 for the sale of our condo. The requirements are steeper in Mexico than CostA Rica and Ecuador, but Mexico is calling. Forgive me in advance if I miss something and ask a redundant question, I do have some memory/cognitive issues. Good to be here in a well established group of expat friends.


----------



## TJGUY

Shercla said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I are living in Southern California. We are well within retired age but can't retire here as it is too expensive. I was an English teacher and a family counselor, but now I am a part time nanny and also help seniors with dementia. My husband is a self employed plumber, so we have no 401 k or supplemental income. We play a lot of table tennis, aka ping pong. My husband is a rock hound and I love to crochet. We do not speak Spanish unfortunately. I just have a tiny smattering from high school, but we are studying Spanish on YouTube. It s hard learning when your memory isn't so good for new vocabulary, but we have both loved the Mexicans we have known and worked with here in so cal near San Diego. So the Mexican people, culture, arts, country, history, food, and language are loved by us. We are very simple folks, living in a 700 sq foot place, and we don't need fancy stuff but because I have health problems, I need to avoid pesticides, mold, and dirty air, so we need a temperate climate with very low humidity, which rules out some wonderful spots in Mexico. We are selling our condo this spring so we can retire, but it's too expensive everywhere in the US. We love northern New Mexico and high desert too. Just found out new financial requirements for monthly income rules us out, so we are trying to figure out how we can move there on $1800 a month and less than $100,00 for the sale of our condo. The requirements are steeper in Mexico than CostA Rica and Ecuador, but Mexico is calling. Forgive me in advance if I miss something and ask a redundant question, I do have some memory/cognitive issues. Good to be here in a well established group of expat friends.


If you don't want humidity that rules out the beach areas. In your circumstances I would look into Tecate Mexico. It's a dry climate, It's right at the California border.
It's a quaint town with very reasonable rents. Since it is in the free zone you require no visa and if you wanted to work you are still near enough to Ca to do so.


----------



## Isla Verde

TJGUY said:


> If you don't want humidity that rules out the beach areas. In your circumstances I would look into Tecate Mexico. It's a dry climate, It's right at the California border.
> It's a quaint town with very reasonable rents. Since it is in the free zone you require no visa and if you wanted to work you are still near enough to Ca to do so.


So it's legal for expats to live in the free zone without having a residence visa or tourist permit? Good news for Shercla.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Isla Verde said:


> So it's legal for expats to live in the free zone without having a residence visa or tourist permit? Good news for Shercla.


Sure.....for up to 72 hours, I think.


----------



## TJGUY

RVGRINGO said:


> Sure.....for up to 72 hours, I think.


I would say to those who can't figure it out to spend the $30 for a 6 month tourist visa every 6 months.


----------



## Howler

Welcome to the Forum, Shercla!! You've found the right place for good company, information & advice for planning an escape to South of the Border!! Here are some comments / observations on your post - others can help to fill in the gaps with additional information & questions:



Shercla said:


> I was an English teacher and a family counselor, but now I am a part time nanny and also help seniors with dementia.


This is GOOD! If you've kept up your certification, it could come in handy - there is a lot of interest in learning English, and opportunities to teach it in semi-formal or private settings. Even if you don't get a visa that would allow you to work, the Mexican people are great for bartering favors & goods. This could be a great calling card for where ever you decide to live!



Shercla said:


> We do not speak Spanish unfortunately. I just have a tiny smattering from high school, but we are studying Spanish on YouTube. It s hard learning when your memory isn't so good for new vocabulary, but we have both loved the Mexicans we have known and worked with here in so cal near San Diego. So the Mexican people, culture, arts, country, history, food, and language are loved by us.


One of the things I've seen advised repeatedly on here - and I would agree, is not to lock yourself into a place without renting & looking around for awhile before making a decision to buy or build your own place. That said, once you take the plunge to go South, there are many resident Spanish programs for beginner-to-advanced speakers. One I can recommend highly is in Taxco, near Cuernavaca. There are many other programs that you might find mentioned in other posts. Once you've gotten a good crash course in functional Spanish, you can go where you want from there. Of course, this approach isn't necessary to make it down there; many have learned from the people & lifestyle where they've planted themselves. You will find it a lot easier to remember & learn Spanish when you are living completely immersed in the language & culture. Your love for it all will take you far.



Shercla said:


> ...because I have health problems, I need to avoid pesticides, mold, and dirty air, so we need a temperate climate with very low humidity, which rules out some wonderful spots in Mexico.


There are any number of "wonderful" places where you could live comfortably that you haven't heard of, yet. For low humidity & less heat, I could recommend Puebla or Tlaxcala, for example. Again, there are many other possibilities & suggestions on here. TJGUY had a couple of ideas that covered both work & health possibilities that you mentioned. 



Shercla said:


> Just found out new financial requirements for monthly income... The requirements are steeper in Mexico than CostA Rica and Ecuador, but Mexico is calling.


Once you've committed yourselves & sold your house, you'll have a better financial situation (on paper) to work with. There are different ways to manage this - and many others better qualified than me, on here, who can help you with your questions.

Again, welcome & have a great time on here. You just might find some of your neighbors-to-be on here before you even make your move!!


----------



## Isla Verde

TJGUY said:


> I would say to those who can't figure it out to spend the $30 for a 6 month tourist visa every 6 months.


So, then, it isn't legal to live in the free zone without holding some sort of visa.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> So, then, it isn't legal to live in the free zone without holding some sort of visa.


I tried checking this but couldn't find a source. I think it is legal to be in the Zona Frontera for short time periods without a tourist permit or visa. For those who live in Mexico and work in the US (or visa versa) and go back and forth all the time, probably no paperwork is needed. For longer stays, a tourist permit or visa is required, but it may not be checked very closely. For that matter, I have been in Mexico for 9 years and no one has ever asked to see my visa. I wouldn't recommend living outside the Zona Frontera without papers, but it may be okay near the border.


----------



## TundraGreen

steventyler said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> My name is Steven and am living in Christchurch, New Zealand and having fun with my wife and sons.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steven


Did you post this in the wrong part of the world by mistake? People from everywhere are welcome, but New Zealand is a long way from most of the people in this section.


----------



## TJGUY

TundraGreen said:


> I tried checking this but couldn't find a source. I think it is legal to be in the Zona Frontera for short time periods without a tourist permit or visa. For those who live in Mexico and work in the US (or visa versa) and go back and forth all the time, probably no paperwork is needed. For longer stays, a tourist permit or visa is required, but it may not be checked very closely. For that matter, I have been in Mexico for 9 years and no one has ever asked to see my visa. I wouldn't recommend living outside the Zona Frontera without papers, but it may be okay near the border.


Ditto,Over 30 years and no checks. There are no checks, no reason to check. There are over 100,000 people who live here who get it. You still have the option of buying a visa if you want one,


----------



## ClinSpan

My name is Thomas, an American expat in Mexico.

Glad to meet you all.


----------



## neojon

*Getting ready to move to Merida*

Hi all. My name is Jon. I currently reside in Northern California and am placing my home up for sale. The real estate agent expects it will take approx 4-5 months to sell in this market to have it sold so the plan is to pack up and move once it sells.

I will be heading down with my daughter Catherine and her fiance Juan. Juan came to the United States when he was 3 years old but is undocumented as are his parents. They were planning to get married but discovered that due to immigration laws here he would end up having to leave the country for 10 years before he could return. Shocking that that could happen after he has lived here for 26 years. 

I had always wanted to retire to a tropical location and Hawaii was the goal that I had been working towards. No matter how I ran the math, Hawaii was a bit of a risky option financially. After talking with my Daughter and Juan about their dilemma we started looking into locations in Mexico and from everything we have read and seen in our research, Merida looks like the destination. It fits my goals to possibly work part time in the scuba diving industry as a retirement job, I'm only 50 so will want to work. I am thinking about purchasing a boat and doing dive charters if I can fit it in the budget. Merida will also work as a nice base to explore the ancient Mayan ruins, south to the Olmecs, and a short flight to South America and Peru for the Incas.

I spent 5 years while in the military living abroad in Japan so I know I can handle change without severe culture shock. My goal was always to make this happen before I turned 50 so I'm close to fulfilling that. 

I plan to rent for the first several months as I explore the neighborhoods and decide where I want to buy. Hoping this forum will be a good place to start exploring housing options in Merida as well as other cultural changes to expect. Time to get reading.


----------



## TundraGreen

neojon said:


> Hi all. My name is Jon. …


:welcome:


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> :welcome:


And a hearty "bienvenido" from me!


----------



## byresch

*Finally moved to Rosarito*

Hello;

Well after years of talking about it we finally moved to Rosarito on the 29th of January and are loving it. We currently have a six month lease, but already know we want to stay forever. We are lucky to have a beach front condo with wonderful people that work here. We have already made a lot of friends, started Spanish lessons, and are learning about our community.

My biggest regret today is not making the move sooner but health reasons stopped us. Those are on going and will always be there but we decided it was time to follow our dream of living in Mexico.

We are Allyson and Byron Schaeffer, both retired and basically enjoying life to our fullest capacity. I look forward to communicating with all of you and learning as much as we can from you. Hopefully one day we will be able to give advise as well as ask questions.


----------



## BajaRick16

byresch said:


> Hello;
> 
> Well after years of talking about it we finally moved to Rosarito on the 29th of January and are loving it. We currently have a six month lease, but already know we want to stay forever. We are lucky to have a beach front condo with wonderful people that work here. We have already made a lot of friends, started Spanish lessons, and are learning about our community.
> 
> My biggest regret today is not making the move sooner but health reasons stopped us. Those are on going and will always be there but we decided it was time to follow our dream of living in Mexico.
> 
> We are Allyson and Byron Schaeffer, both retired and basically enjoying life to our fullest capacity. I look forward to communicating with all of you and learning as much as we can from you. Hopefully one day we will be able to give advise as well as ask questions.


Hi. I moved to Ensenada about 4 months ago. I am renting a 3 bedroom, 2 bath home for about $600, but that includes all utilities, and WIFI. Adjusting for that, it would be about $490. Not ocean front, but nice ocean view. May I ask what you're paying? I might consider Rosarito in the future. Buena Suerte!

Rick


----------



## byresch

BajaRick16 said:


> Hi. I moved to Ensenada about 4 months ago. I am renting a 3 bedroom, 2 bath home for about $600, but that includes all utilities, and WIFI. Adjusting for that, it would be about $490. Not ocean front, but nice ocean view. May I ask what you're paying? I might consider Rosarito in the future. Buena Suerte!
> 
> Rick


I do not discuss finances online, pm me and we will talk.


----------



## TomAllyn

*Hello From Sacramento, CA*

I've lived in Sacramento CA my whole life, but I love Mexico. I've visited TJ when in my teens, Ensenada also in my teens, Puerto Vallarta and Mazatlan as an adult. 

I'm approaching retirement age and want to live near the Pacific Ocean, because love fish and I spend as much of my spare time as I can fishing on the California coast as I can. There is no way I could afford to live on the Coast in California with the modest retirement income I will have. I would also like to purchase a small fishing boat for inshore fishing.

I also have 2 adult children one who will likely always live with me. The other is soon to be married and plans to have children in within 2 years. I want a place close to California so they can all come visit as often as they like as we are a very close family.


----------



## BajaRick16

I live just south of Ensenada and I think this would be an area that would fulfill all your needs. Rents are very inexpensive for 2 BR., and of course close enough to CA. Good luck.


----------



## LuvBugLiz21

Hey there! My name is Liz. I recently moved to Zapopan from Arizona with my husband and our 11 month old son. We've been here for about 6 months and absolutely LOVE IT! It would be nice to meet a few other expats here, so if anyone is in the area I would love to get together for a coffee, wine, walk, whatever! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byresch

TomAllyn said:


> I've lived in Sacramento CA my whole life, but I love Mexico. I've visited TJ when in my teens, Ensenada also in my teens, Puerto Vallarta and Mazatlan as an adult.
> 
> I'm approaching retirement age and want to live near the Pacific Ocean, because love fish and I spend as much of my spare time as I can fishing on the California coast as I can. There is no way I could afford to live on the Coast in California with the modest retirement income I will have. I would also like to purchase a small fishing boat for inshore fishing.
> 
> I also have 2 adult children one who will likely always live with me. The other is soon to be married and plans to have children in within 2 years. I want a place close to California so they can all come visit as often as they like as we are a very close family.


I'd check Ensenada if you want to have a boat and fish, they have several marinas.


----------



## TundraGreen

byresch said:


> I'd check Ensenada if you want to have a boat and fish, they have several marinas.


I have sailed the coast of Baja from La Paz to San Diego a couple of times. There are actually very few decent ports. Basically it is Ensenada, Turtle Bay, Cabo San Lucas and La Paz. In other places, fisherman launch Pangas through the surf but I doubt a recreational fisherman would find that much fun. On one trip we stopped at Abre Ojos for diesel fuel and went through the surf in an inflatable Zodiac. Three of us and our 5 gal fuel cans got dumped in the water by the waves. We had to ask some fishermen to take us back out through the breakers in one of the pangas.


----------



## waytallwhitey

*American in Pachuca*

Hello everyone! I am an American living in Pachuca and working on a project in Sahagun; my co-worker and I should be here at least another two years and would like to meet up with anyone in our area!

We are also looking to rent an apartment or house in a quiet neighborhood; we are currently in the apartment complex next to the galleria and the noise is unbearable!!!

Looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## byresch

TundraGreen said:


> Where to start. I live in Guadalajara, Mexico. My path to Mexico was accidental. By profession I am a research geophysicist. I have spent most of my life studying earthquakes and volcanoes and associated phenomenon. Four years ago, I found myself unemployed for the first time in about 40 years. There is a story behind that, but that is another topic.
> 
> In any event, I decided it would be a good time to spend two years in the Peace Corps, something I had wanted to do early in life but marriage and children had interfered. I told the Peace Corps I wanted to go somewhere warm and Spanish speaking. The only Spanish speaking country program that accepted people without a prior knowledge of Spanish was Mexico, so they sent me here. I spent two years working with the Comisión Nacional Forestal (CONAFOR), the Mexican forest agency, doing computer development, remote sensing, and related research. CONAFOR's headquarters is in Guadalajara.
> 
> Midway through my tour with the Peace Corps, I decided I really like living in Mexico. When my Peace Corps tour ended, I continued working for CONAFOR for awhile as a contract employee, but then found that work was interfering with life so I quit. I stayed in Guadalajara. I live near the center of the city and enjoy everything about the life style here, the mercados, the ability to walk everywhere, the buses for when you want to go a little further, the people and the weather.
> 
> I have two grown children and one grandchild. My son and his wife and my grandson live in Colorado. My daughter went to Germany for her junior year abroad about 20 years ago and never returned. So, in staying in Mexico, I am following in her footsteps as an expat.
> 
> Finally, a note about my nickname. "TundraGreen" is the color of the motorcycle that I sold when I joined the Peace Corps. They wouldn't let me bring it to Mexico and I didn't want to store it. Maybe the name appealed to me because I was born in Alaska which has a lot of tundra and I am fairly conscious of "green" issues in the world today, but mostly I just like the sound of it.
> 
> I look forward to hearing about some of the other subscribers,
> Will Prescott


My name is Byron Schaeffer and my wife is Allyson. Our move to Mexico has been one of long deliberation and planning. We both are originally from Central PA, then the DC area when I worked for Customs. We initially retired to FL but did not really care for the hot and humid summers. This prompted our move to San Diego and lead to our interest in Rosarito, BC, Mexico.

We finally took the plunge by renting the condo in January, moving the 29th of January, and are now settling in. We are finding we love the life style and relaxed pace of Mexico. We are retired and so have no need to rush anything.

Our biggest concerns are all of Allyson's specialist are in San Diego and the border can be torture to cross so we are getting Allyson a Sentri card and listing the car in the program. I already have a card so when completed it seriously shorten our crossing time. One question can anyone tell me how to access the Sentri lane?


----------



## pm16

*Introductions*

Hello:

My husband and I are moving to Mexico in July. He was offered a position at a school for children with neurological differences and we are excited to make this change and live abroad.

I am writing this blurb early on in the process and am mostly curious right now about the relocation process. 

1. Moving company recommendations for moving items
2. Airlines that offer great pet flight services
3. Storage facilities in Mexico City
4. Pet friendly accommodations
5. Shipping car

Looking forward to interacting on this board with my fellow expats!

Julia


----------



## perropedorro

*intro*

Hello to all. I'm John and have recently moved to the Colima coast to enjoy retirement after numerous short and long vacations throughout México and Central America. Pretty fluent in Spanish and local culture, currently going through immigration process to settle in permanently. Regards.


----------



## ojosazules11

perropedorro said:


> Hello to all. I'm John and have recently moved to the Colima coast to enjoy retirement after numerous short and long vacations throughout México and Central America. Pretty fluent in Spanish and local culture, currently going through immigration process to settle in permanently. Regards.


Welcome to the forum! 

I have to ask. Did you really choose a handle which means "farty dog"? Or do you use a different definition for _pedorro_? Always good to have someone with a sense of humour on the forum.


----------



## perropedorro

ojosazules11 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I have to ask. Did you really choose a handle which means "farty dog"? Or do you use a different definition for _pedorro_? Always good to have someone with a sense of humour on the forum.


I like (most) dogs, although I haven't owned one in decades, but I'm fascinated by the ones I have contact with. A farting dog is a content dog, an unassuming salt-of-the-earth dog, one who places less emphasis on the fine details of social grace and more on being generally likable. And a lot of people are that way too.


----------



## irishyogi

Time to post my introduction. I have moved to Querétaro from Ireland just this week, still jetlagged haha! I will be working here in Finance for the next year or two. I have lived and worked previously in France, Canada and Morocco and I speak French but this is my first time based in a Spanish-speaking country so I'm focusing on learning the language as quickly as possible. 

I'm majorly into yoga and have practised with several international teachers. I also travelled to Indonesia last year for the Bali Spirit Festival and a yoga retreat. I'm going to give yoga a shot in Spanish so any recommendations would be welcome. 

I also love cooking and baking but have discovered the need this week to translate my recipes from sea level to higher altitude - this will be a learning curve! My diet is vegetarian (vegan when possible) and I've found it a little challenging as Mexicans love meat - I've already had the surprise of sliced ham on a "vegetarian brunch"! It all adds to the fun of transition. I'd love to hear tips of where to eat and buy produce. To date, I have found Les Artes Sanos, Organico y Sano (both Qro) and Via Organica (San Miguel). 

Querétaro is a lovely city with a beautiful, immaculately clean Centro Histórico with a great vibe day and night - it actually feels quite Eurpoean to me so I'm delighted to be calling it home. 

Go raibh míle maith agaibh! 

Adam


----------



## TundraGreen

irishyogi said:


> Time to post my introduction. I have moved to Querétaro from Ireland just this week, still jetlagged haha! I will be working here in Finance for the next year or two. I have lived and worked previously in France, Canada and Morocco and I speak French but this is my first time based in a Spanish-speaking country so I'm focusing on learning the language as quickly as possible.
> 
> I'm majorly into yoga and have practised with several international teachers. I also travelled to Indonesia last year for the Bali Spirit Festival and a yoga retreat. I'm going to give yoga a shot in Spanish so any recommendations would be welcome.
> 
> I also love cooking and baking but have discovered the need this week to translate my recipes from sea level to higher altitude - this will be a learning curve! My diet is vegetarian (vegan when possible) and I've found it a little challenging as Mexicans love meat - I've already had the surprise of sliced ham on a "vegetarian brunch"! It all adds to the fun of transition. I'd love to hear tips of where to eat and buy produce. To date, I have found Les Artes Sanos, Organico y Sano (both Qro) and Via Organica (San Miguel).
> 
> Querétaro is a lovely city with a beautiful, immaculately clean Centro Histórico with a great vibe day and night - it actually feels quite Eurpoean to me so I'm delighted to be calling it home.
> 
> Go raibh míle maith agaibh!
> 
> Adam


:welcome:

I am also vegan. I eat a lot of rice, beans and tortillas when I eat in restaurants which is not often. Molletes are also good. A really good restaurant near me makes empanadas, called "media lunes", with a champinñones or rajas filling that is good and vegan, but that is unusual.


----------



## Capnbaja

Hola!

My name is Ron and I'm a retired firefighter from Texas. I just started building a home in Baja's East Cape after spending most of the last few years in the Lake Tahoe area. I've been visiting Los Cabos for several years and have met a few of the many Expats on the East Cape, even a few from Lake Tahoe, and decided the area's people and outdoor activities were for me! 

In getting ready for my move later this year, I'll probably be asking for plenty of advice from you who have lived through it!

Cheers!


----------



## TundraGreen

Capnbaja said:


> Hola!
> 
> My name is Ron and I'm a retired firefighter from Texas. I just started building a home in Baja's East Cape after spending most of the last few years in the Lake Tahoe area. I've been visiting Los Cabos for several years and have met a few of the many Expats on the East Cape, even a few from Lake Tahoe, and decided the area's people and outdoor activities were for me!
> 
> In getting ready for my move later this year, I'll probably be asking for plenty of advice from you who have lived through it!
> 
> Cheers!


:welcome:


----------



## shelleyjb

*Moving to Queretaro*

Hello everyone,

Wow, this forum seems like it has some excellent tips and tricks for people moving to or already living in Mexico - or around the world really, but I've only read the Mexico posts so far. My family and I are moving to the area in July (give or take) and we currently live in the Austin, Texas area of the US. I posted some questions on another thread, but it is a bit old, so not sure anyone will really see it! There are so many threads, I hate to start another one, but some are quite old. I am hoping to meet some people in Queretaro - English speakers are great - but I also need to work on my Spanish. I speak a little and understand a bit more and can read a touch more than that. I teach university classes in Geography online, my husband works overseas and travels a lot, and we are moving with our 9-year-old son and a small dog. Thank you in advance for your advice - any is appreciated - regarding where to live, opinions on schools, safety, expat groups (if any), etc. I am flying down this Thursday, 5 May, to take a look around and visit the International School of Queretaro. Any opinions on the school? Also, I would like to look at some rentals if anyone knows of a good realtor.

Thanks so much and I look forward to getting to know you all,
Shelleyjb


----------



## Isla Verde

Hi Shelley,

It's fine to start a new thread, if you wish.

Welcome to the Mexico forum and to Mexico!


----------



## shelleyjb

Hi Isla Verde (Marsha),

Thanks so much for the welcome! I will start a new thread, so thanks for the guidance. Reading through, I noticed that many of the Queretaro specific threads are a bit old, so I wasn't sure if the information is still valid, and, obviously, I hate to ask the same questions that have been answered a hundred times already 

Have a great day,
Shelley


----------



## Infidel_jack

shelleyjb said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Wow, this forum seems like it has some excellent tips and tricks for people moving to or already living in Mexico - or around the world really, but I've only read the Mexico posts so far. My family and I are moving to the area in July (give or take) and we currently live in the Austin, Texas area of the US. I posted some questions on another thread, but it is a bit old, so not sure anyone will really see it! There are so many threads, I hate to start another one, but some are quite old. I am hoping to meet some people in Queretaro - English speakers are great - but I also need to work on my Spanish. I speak a little and understand a bit more and can read a touch more than that. I teach university classes in Geography online, my husband works overseas and travels a lot, and we are moving with our 9-year-old son and a small dog. Thank you in advance for your advice - any is appreciated - regarding where to live, opinions on schools, safety, expat groups (if any), etc. I am flying down this Thursday, 5 May, to take a look around and visit the International School of Queretaro. Any opinions on the school? Also, I would like to look at some rentals if anyone knows of a good realtor.
> 
> Thanks so much and I look forward to getting to know you all,
> Shelleyjb


I have lived in Puebla, one state north of Queretero. Everything I have heard of Queretero is good. Dogs are ubiquitous in Mexico and your pet should be welcome.
I did not use a realtor to find a place to live, but I am single and retired.
This website might get you started. Casa Otras Ventas en Querétaro | Casa | Casas y Departamentos en renta | Vivanuncios | P2. I have used them to find housing before. I now live in Cowboy country in northern Mexico. Myrent in Durango, DGO is $4500 in the central historic district. I have a 2 story 3 bedroom 1 1/2 bath townhouse on a gated drive with 4 townhouse. I have been in this home for 2 1/2 years and I do not know any Engish speakers. My Spanish is intermediate but the people here are very friendly, the climate is great, I am on a bus route that takes me to Walmart, Sams and the Mall in about 5 minutes for 4 pesos. I am 4 hours by luxury bus from the beaches of Mazatlan.
I think Huatulco is a popular beach for people in Queretero. Avoid the State of Guerrero and the beaches there (Acapulco & Ixtapa-Zihuateneo) The whole state is dangerous.
I do not know the specific school you mentioned, but most of the private elemetary-secondary schools are exellent. Your son should learn spanish rapidly. by I reccoment you by the Pimsluer Method on the secondary market in the US and begin now. It is 100% audio and only 30 minutes per day. You and your son will be conversacional within a couple of months. The are up to four or five levels of the course now and they retail for $200 but you can buy used for $40 or less. I prefer cd's over the download.
You should have a great experience in Mexico.. Best wishes and may God bless you and your family.
John Beans


----------



## shelleyjb

Thank you so much, John!

Your assessment and tips are very helpful and reassuring. I've sort of been on an emotional roller coaster because I read one post and everything is good, then I read another post and everything is horrible! I know so much is subjective, but it is nice to hear stories from people who have been in Mexico for a while and how much they have enjoyed their lives there. I'm practicing my Spanish on Duolingo and it is pretty good, and my son takes Spanish in school, so I think he will be fine. We live in Texas and have lots of Spanish speaking friends to practice with, but I will check into Pimsleur - anything helps. Again, thank you so much for taking a moment to share this information with me - I really appreciate it 

Shelley


----------



## Infidel_jack

shelleyjb said:


> Thank you so much, John!
> 
> Your assessment and tips are very helpful and reassuring. I've sort of been on an emotional roller coaster because I read one post and everything is good, then I read another post and everything is horrible! I know so much is subjective, but it is nice to hear stories from people who have been in Mexico for a while and how much they have enjoyed their lives there. I'm practicing my Spanish on Duolingo and it is pretty good, and my son takes Spanish in school, so I think he will be fine. We live in Texas and have lots of Spanish speaking friends to practice with, but I will check into Pimsleur - anything helps. Again, thank you so much for taking a moment to share this information with me - I really appreciate it
> 
> Shelley


With Pimsleur, your son will be conversational in 3 weeks. Also, not in Pimsleur, you already know over 1000 spanish vocabulary words. Eg: Convesation = conversacion. Any english word that ends in tion is a spanish word when you change the end to cion.
I think you can find used lessons on ebay or amazon @ $25. 
No worries, you will love Mexico or you wouldn't have wanted to move here in thhe first place.
When I moved here I first rented a room in the city of my choice and then started my search for mor permanent quarters. I hate renting rooms but it is an affordable way to learn the surroundings before you commit to a lease. I only use public transport, so I wanted to be in the central historic area. I imagine you are bringing a vehicle but it never hurts to be close to the center and have a safe place to secure your vehicle. Look for places that offer off street parking.


----------



## shelleyjb

I will definitely look into Pimsleur, John! Thank you, and that would be excellent if we could move along that fast in Spanish. Yes, we are driving over from Texas, so we shall see how that goes. I do love Mexico, so I'm sure we will enjoy living there too. 

Have a good evening,
Shelley


----------



## Infidel_jack

shelleyjb said:


> I will definitely look into Pimsleur, John! Thank you, and that would be excellent if we could move along that fast in Spanish. Yes, we are driving over from Texas, so we shall see how that goes. I do love Mexico, so I'm sure we will enjoy living there too.
> 
> Have a good evening,
> Shelley


When you are closer to moving let me know. I can help you with internet, TV and cell phones. It is much less expensive in Mexico. EG unlimited cell for $30 a month and you can call anywhere in North america and includes 5 gb of internet.
Bancomer is the friendliest bank for foreigners. (extranjeros)
Megacable is the best value in TV, broadband and telephone.


----------



## ojosazules11

Infidel_jack said:


> I have lived in Puebla, one state north of Queretero. Everything I have heard of Queretero is good.
> ....
> I think Huatulco is a popular beach for people in Queretero. Avoid the State of Guerrero and the beaches there (Acapulco & Ixtapa-Zihuateneo) The whole state is dangerous.
> 
> John Beans


John, your warm, helpful welcome to Shelley is wonderful, but I was a little confused by the above sections. Were you thinking of Oaxaca instead of Queretaro? Puebla is one state north of Oaxaca, where Huatulco is located. Queretaro is 2 states northwest of Puebla, and pretty far from Huatulco, nestled as it is between Guanajuato, San Luis Potosí, Hidalgo, Edo. Mexico, and Michoacan.


----------



## shelleyjb

Thank you for the clarification, Ojosazules11. I thought Puebla was south of Queretaro, but hadn't had time to double check that. As you mentioned, John is being very kind and welcoming, though, so I do appreciate his efforts and will certainly take his recommendations into consideration. Any advice you would like to pass along? I'm always open to suggestions 

Thanks again,
Shelley


----------



## shelleyjb

Those are great tips, John, and I will be sure to check them out when we get to Mexico 

Thanks again,
Shelley


----------



## Infidel_jack

ojosazules11 said:


> John, your warm, helpful welcome to Shelley is wonderful, but I was a little confused by the above sections. Were you thinking of Oaxaca instead of Queretaro? Puebla is one state north of Oaxaca, where Huatulco is located. Queretaro is 2 states northwest of Puebla, and pretty far from Huatulco, nestled as it is between Guanajuato, San Luis Potosí, Hidalgo, Edo. Mexico, and Michoacan.


Yes, Blue eyes, my mistake. I was thinking of Oaxaca. Thank you for the correction. I have actually passed through Queretero on the bus at night. I now live in Durango.


----------



## Seanz

Hey guys I'm not yet an expat but I've really been looking into going for it.. No kids or attachments to Canada and I'm ready for a change. I'm stumbling upon a lot of issues and jobs are a big one.. I've noticed a lot of retirees and not so many young people looking for a life change. I work in children's healthcare and I'm currently stumped.. Any suggestions?? Give up??


----------



## ExpatEmigre

*Transitioning*

Admittedly, it is a few weeks early, but I've gone ahead & changed the 'expat in' notation to Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde

ExpatEmigre said:


> Admittedly, it is a few weeks early, but I've gone ahead & changed the 'expat in' notation to Mexico.


That's fine. The "expat in" category includes prospective as well as actual moves to the country of your choice, in this case "México lindo y querido".


----------



## gwennie147

*New Here*

Hi, 

My name is Gwen. I live in Pennsylvania and plan on moving to Progreso in October of 2016 or shortly thereafter. My husband was born in the states and was adopted, but his biological father was born in Mexico. He is going to help my husband obtain citizenship. Once that happens (and it can´t be soon enough for me) we can buy something on the gulf coast in YP. Neither of us speak Spanish and it looks like I will have to live in Mexico for 2 years before I can get citizenship as well. I am a Speech Language Pathologist and perhaps I will get to work part time. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## TundraGreen

gwennie147 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Gwen. I live in Pennsylvania and plan on moving to Progreso in October of 2016 or shortly thereafter. My husband was born in the states and was adopted, but his biological father was born in Mexico. He is going to help my husband obtain citizenship. Once that happens (and it can´t be soon enough for me) we can buy something on the gulf coast in YP. Neither of us speak Spanish and it looks like I will have to live in Mexico for 2 years before I can get citizenship as well. I am a Speech Language Pathologist and perhaps I will get to work part time. Nice to meet you all!


:welcome:


----------



## StanJ

¡Hola, amigos!

I'm a 56 year old (single) guy, looking down the road towards retirement. Considering what the US economy may do in the next few years, that could happen sooner than later. I fully expect our economy to crash, on the scale of the Great Depression. If/when that happens, rural Mexico won't be effected as much as anywhere here.

I was a Phoenix AZ native for most of my life and moved to Dallas TX 10 years ago for health reasons. I can't tolerate the desert or dry climates. I've visited numerous ciudads in Mexico over the years, which is why it's my favored spot either for retirement, or as a 'bug-out' destination if the economy tanks in the US. In either event (retirement on a fixed income, or evacuating with NO retirement from a bankrupt US government) the lower costs in Mexico will make a marginal lifestyle possible.

Step 1 in my plans is a solid immersion in español. There's *no* way I'd consider moving there if I wasn't planning on knowing the language better. I spent 10 weeks in DF several years ago on a job, and it was frustrating beyond belief not knowing Spanish. I can understand maybe 1 in 20 words, which makes me crippled. I'm open to suggestions on what's the best language-learning system. ;-) 

Step 2 is finding a likely home, somewhere temperate with humidity like Dallas or higher. Someplace that's not so tiny that I can't do odd jobs or fix the occasional computer for my neighbors. I'm unlikely to find use for my REAL skills (high-level electronics tech) anywhere outside of the norther manufacturing cities or DF, but they're not very high on my list for retirement. That's part of my current research: what's where in Mexico. I'm not rushing that part of it.

So, you folks are at the beginning of my long and winding road into the future. I'll be around periodically, reading mostly. I listen a lot. ;-)

~ Stan


----------



## TundraGreen

StanJ said:


> ¡Hola, amigos!
> 
> I'm a 56 year old (single) guy, looking down the road towards retirement. Considering what the US economy may do in the next few years, that could happen sooner than later. I fully expect our economy to crash, on the scale of the Great Depression. If/when that happens, rural Mexico won't be effected as much as anywhere here.
> 
> I was a Phoenix AZ native for most of my life and moved to Dallas TX 10 years ago for health reasons. I can't tolerate the desert or dry climates. I've visited numerous ciudads in Mexico over the years, which is why it's my favored spot either for retirement, or as a 'bug-out' destination if the economy tanks in the US. In either event (retirement on a fixed income, or evacuating with NO retirement from a bankrupt US government) the lower costs in Mexico will make a marginal lifestyle possible.
> 
> Step 1 in my plans is a solid immersion in español. There's *no* way I'd consider moving there if I wasn't planning on knowing the language better. I spent 10 weeks in DF several years ago on a job, and it was frustrating beyond belief not knowing Spanish. I can understand maybe 1 in 20 words, which makes me crippled. I'm open to suggestions on what's the best language-learning system. ;-)
> 
> Step 2 is finding a likely home, somewhere temperate with humidity like Dallas or higher. Someplace that's not so tiny that I can't do odd jobs or fix the occasional computer for my neighbors. I'm unlikely to find use for my REAL skills (high-level electronics tech) anywhere outside of the norther manufacturing cities or DF, but they're not very high on my list for retirement. That's part of my current research: what's where in Mexico. I'm not rushing that part of it.
> 
> So, you folks are at the beginning of my long and winding road into the future. I'll be around periodically, reading mostly. I listen a lot. ;-)
> 
> ~ Stan


:welcome:


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the board.
For your plan to work, you will need a residence visa from Mexican immigration. You may apply at the nearest Mexican consulate, up to six months before you plan to move. The process is then completed in Mexico with INM at your destination, with proof of residence, etc. There are financial requirements to prove for either temporary (up to 4 yrs) or permanent residence visas. The latter permits working, but not possession of a foreign vehicle.
You will find a lot more details on this and other forums, but note that posts before 1012 will not be at all current on requirements or procedures. Times have changed.


----------



## sparks

The future of the US will certainly be in question if Trump gets in ..... but with Democrats, it should be OK 

Some nice smallish towns on the southern coast of Jalisco that are starting to become humid now. Better to just come down as a tourist and check out different areas. I would not rely on working here. Lots of Mexican Techs that work for peanuts and expats will expect a favor.

I know a couple good Spanish schools that are not very expensive ...... otherwise find a local tutor and talk to neighbors


----------



## VivianHilton

*About Me*

I'm not in Mexico yet. My husband (72) and I (62) have been researching and planning to move abroad for about four years. We have both had some health issues during that time and our move was postponed. We are both now relatively healthy and are ready to make some decisions. 

We are originally from Southern California and moved to the DFW area in Texas 25 years ago when our children were young enough to accept it easily. The children are all grown now, have families of their own and have all remained in Texas.

We have a shortlist of countries including Colombia, Ecuador, Nicaragua, Belize and just recently, Mexico. We were reluctant to include Mexico because of safety reasons. We have heard lots of mixed messages on this subject, so any clarification from those with boots on the ground would be appreciated. We would like to put Mexico at the top of the list because of proximity to family. 

We both like to be around water. I do not like extreme heat and humidity. I was thinking that the Lake Chapala/Ajijic area sounded perfect for us, but then I read about safety issues there. Is it as bad as it sounds? 

Are there other areas we should consider? We live on Social Security incomes totaling about $2,200/mo. and we will have about $40-50K in cash after we sell our home and other assets. We are planning to rent wherever we land until we are sure it will be permanent. 

I'm thankful I found this resource and I look forward to getting to know some of you as I learn more.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You have zeroed in on Lake Chapala. Go for it!


----------



## sparks

I've done some things I would never do again from big city to the middle of nowhere ...... and in 10 years have not felt in danger. I lived in Jocotepec on Lake Chapala for 15 months and really enjoyed it but it's not the ocean that I've always lived on.

BTW .... Lake Chapala is not a lake you'd want to swim in


----------



## maureenmortenson

*I am interested in all info about life, visa etc in Mexico*

I, with my 94 year old mom will spend 4 to 6 months ( or more) on the island of Cozumel.

I need to know how difficult it is at present (2016) to get a temporary residence visa. 
This is the visa renewable every year.

I look for the reason to get one. I think the purchase of a car with Mexican plates is the only reason to do this but i'm still unaware. 
THANKS big time for any guidance. 

I go to the Mexican consulate in Atlanta this week with all my bank statements. AND my nearly $300 for my firs years visa. I just wonder what I get for all this work and money...??? 
THANKS, Maureen


----------



## sparks

Should not be difficult to get a Temporal Visa ...... just proof of your income. 

For 4-6 months you can still use a Tourist Permit. Don't really need a Visa


----------



## ExpatEmigre

maureenmortenson said:


> I, with my 94 year old mom will spend 4 to 6 months ( or more) on the island of Cozumel.
> 
> I need to know how difficult it is at present (2016) to get a temporary residence visa.
> This is the visa renewable every year.
> 
> I look for the reason to get one. I think the purchase of a car with Mexican plates is the only reason to do this but i'm still unaware.
> THANKS big time for any guidance.
> 
> I go to the Mexican consulate in Atlanta this week with all my bank statements. AND my nearly $300 for my firs years visa. I just wonder what I get for all this work and money...???
> THANKS, Maureen


You don't pay for the first year at the consulate. You just pay the application fee there. The first year is paid in Mexico when you complete the canje process.


----------



## glencol

Hi, my wife and I are retired and have been looking at our options if we wanted to move to Mexico. There seems to be a wide range of interpretation by the various Mexican Consulates of the visa requirements related to income needed to qualify for Temporary Visas. We were told at one Consulate that since my wife and myself have been married over 50 years we would be looked upon more favorably in spite of the fact that we do not qualify financially for the visas, is it just a matter finding an official who will overlook our inadequate pensions.


----------



## sparks

At the current exchange rate income requirements should be about $12-1300 a month for one .... and half again for two of you. Living on much less than that would be difficult


----------



## AlanMexicali

sparks said:


> At the current exchange rate income requirements should be about $12-1300 a month for one .... and half again for two of you. Living on much less than that would be difficult


That is not the current formula. It is about $1200 income per month each or one can apply and when he/she has their RT visa can have the spouse apply inside Mexico with an FMM tourist card under the "Vinculo Familiar" law with no financial solvency requirement.

http://www.inm.gob.mx/static/Tramites_2013/visas_solicitadas/VISA_POR_UNIDAD_FAMILIAR.pdf

Google Translation:

"VISA FOR FAMILY UNITY
Article 8. Visa temporary or permanent residence requested the Institute per household.
Applicable: The Mexican or foreign person holding the status of temporary resident, temporary resident student, or
permanent resident requesting a visa for a foreign person who credits link according to what is stated in section
criteria for resolving this procedure.

d) If the petitioner has proven link marriage with another person, you must submit documentary issued by
competent authority, in original and copy, in which the dissolution or termination thereof determined; or"


----------



## markpa

*oldie back*

Glad to be back.had many things happen to me medically, I bounced where I really wanted to move to. So back again, still searching but mexico may still be a choise for me to live. Mark


> Using the Forum
> 
> The Expat Forum - Mexico is the place for people to share information and experiences about life as a foreigner in Mexico. We’re all here to share opinions and the community will enjoy hearing your thoughts.
> 
> Our membership includes a wide mixture of people. Some post frequently and at length on every topic. Some come with a question and only want an answer. Don’t be disheartened, though, if you start a thread and find it met with deafening silence – it happens sometimes to all of us. It’s nothing personal, maybe no one else knows much about it.
> 
> Sometimes, new members revive long-dormant threads. Don’t be put off because the last post was 3 years ago. That only means the rest of us ran out of things to say – your new contribution can often start discussion off again. However, before answering or commenting on any questions on a long dead thread, remember that the question may no longer be relevant and the person who posed the question may be long gone.
> 
> Inevitably in a community like this, we’ve all grown to know one another very well, and indeed many of us have made good friends and even started relationships through the site. As someone new you may feel awkward about joining in a discussion where people who clearly know one another are throwing comments back and forth or sharing in-jokes you don't get – it can easily feel like you’re interrupting. Please be assured you are not and we'd love new people to join in these chats.
> 
> Do take a look at the recent existing threads carefully before starting a new thread.
> 
> Debate
> 
> The Expat Forum is a friendly site where people come to discuss topics. Frequently an interesting discussion involves disagreement and often people have quite firm and passionate beliefs. That’s very welcome! Discussions where everyone agrees with one another are actually quite dull.
> 
> However, we ask that all posters argue in constructive, measured and respectful terms. Discussion must always be focused on the issues, not the person. If you disagree with someone then engage with their ideas rather than any opinions you may have formed of them as an individual or assumptions you have made about them. If you disagree with a member's views about immigration that’s fine. If you speculate about their personal hygiene or presumed intelligence, it’s not okay.
> 
> Ultimately the moderators are here to ensure a pleasant board and to regulate discussion. If you have a problem with someone’s posting then please don’t take a broadside on the board but contact one of us. The Moderators for Mexico are Tundragreen and Isla Verde. You can report a post by clicking on the red and white triangle and exclamation mark at the top of every post, by sending a Personal Message to one of the Moderators, or by clicking on the Contact button at the top and bottom of every page. In addition, if a moderator decides that something is inappropriate, their judgement must be respected by all parties concerned.
> 
> Off topic discussions
> 
> Frequently. discussion will stray from the topic mentioned in the title of the thread. This is a normal occurrence in any face-to-face discussion and it frequently happens here. If the discussion goes too far afield, someone will usually suggest getting back to the topic. In addition, a Moderator will occasionally split the off-topic comments into a separate thread. But wandering discussions are a part of normal human intercourse and are given pretty wide latitude here. It makes the conversations more interesting or more frustrating depending on one's point of view.
> 
> In addition to all things Mexican, we also have La Chatarrería, an area where other topics can be discussed.
> 
> Finally, I hope you enjoy the Expat Forum as much as all the regulars here. We think it’s a very special place and we’re pleased you’ve chosen to join us.
> 
> Note: These suggestions were adapted from an introduction to another forum written by David at the onlinebookgroup.


----------



## kurtcobe

hi may name is cobe and i am living in canada


----------



## Isla Verde

kurtcobe said:


> hi may name is cobe and i am living in canada


Hi, cobe. What is your interest in Mexico, if I may ask?


----------



## rford

*dreaming*

I live in Oklahoma and looking to move to mexico or some Caribbean island. dreaming right now trying to find where it would be the easiest to move to. also will still want to work.. not sure I can totally quit..lol.. just looking for advice and any help I can find. 
first post so excited.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You may visit Mexico as a tourist for up to 180 days. However, to move to Mexico and work, you will need to have a job offer first. With that, you must apply for a residence visa with permission to work. That process begins at a Mexican consulate in your home country, and is completed with the immigration office (INM) serving your Mexican place of residence.
You might want to do an online job search in your area of specialization and make some contacts before visiting for a face to face interview. Remember; Mexico is a Spanish speaking country.


----------



## qroo_Paul

*Greetings*

Hello all. My name is Paul and my wife Linda and I are expats from the U.S. We moved to Akumal last year in August and we love it here. 

[Cut]

Nevertheless, I will enjoy following the adventures of my fellow expats silently from afar. I certainly cannot risk receiving another infraction for sharing useful information.


----------



## Arnold y Katharine

*A Brief Introduction*

We are Katharine and Arnold Gies from Ontario Canada. We have had our snoots full of the cold Canadian winters and our planning to retire in Merida Mexico. To that end we are pursuing the purchase of a property here in Merida which eventually can be a bed and breakfast. We have our sight on a typical Colonial home with extremely high ceilings, huge rooms with your typical antique floor tiles. The purchase is not finalized yet, but our concerns are finding furnishings that are large enough to suit such a home. Yes we know we can find suitable antiques, but we are not millionares. If anyone out there can point us in the right direction to a local artazan who can build some suitable furniture to meet our needs it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance, we look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## TundraGreen

Arnold y Katharine said:


> We are Katharine and Arnold Gies from Ontario Canada. We have had our snoots full of the cold Canadian winters and our planning to retire in Merida Mexico. To that end we are pursuing the purchase of a property here in Merida which eventually can be a bed and breakfast. We have our sight on a typical Colonial home with extremely high ceilings, huge rooms with your typical antique floor tiles. The purchase is not finalized yet, but our concerns are finding furnishings that are large enough to suit such a home. Yes we know we can find suitable antiques, but we are not millionares. If anyone out there can point us in the right direction to a local artazan who can build some suitable furniture to meet our needs it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance, we look forward to hearing from you.


:welcome:


----------



## Bluerobert

I heard a comedian mention the other day, 
"The US is so polarized. There are only two kinds of people, and I don't like either of them." 

I passed through San Cristobal de las casas many years ago. Young and nimble. I plan on returning in April for a good long visit ; slower and wiser and anxious to feel the weather as I remember it so fondly. I liked the rain. 

I am literate, curious and too easily enthusiastic. Male. Sixty-five. 
My background is fairly evenly divided between restauranteering and managing non-profit organizations. 

Tell me about San Cristobal de las casas. I read that the food is great. Of course, I want to live close to the zocalo - is it possible? I would like to spend some time being of service - whattup there?

I need a good reading list.

P&L
Bluerobert


----------



## TundraGreen

Bluerobert said:


> I heard a comedian mention the other day,
> "The US is so polarized. There are only two kinds of people, and I don't like either of them."
> 
> I passed through San Cristobal de las casas many years ago. Young and nimble. I plan on returning in April for a good long visit ; slower and wiser and anxious to feel the weather as I remember it so fondly. I liked the rain.
> 
> I am literate, curious and too easily enthusiastic. Male. Sixty-five.
> My background is fairly evenly divided between restauranteering and managing non-profit organizations.
> 
> Tell me about San Cristobal de las casas. I read that the food is great. Of course, I want to live close to the zocalo - is it possible? I would like to spend some time being of service - whattup there?
> 
> I need a good reading list.
> 
> P&L
> Bluerobert


:welcome:
I spent a few days in San Cristobal and enjoyed the city a lot, although it was in the winter and I had to buy a sweater from one of the sellers in the plaza. But I will leave descriptions to those who know it better than I do after a 3 day visit.


----------



## skip8622

*Newbie*

Hello, my name is Skip. I am from the USA, retired, and have lived in Thailand for the past six years. I love the people and the culture, but the government is sending messages, Asian style, that western expats should consider leaving. Visa requirements here (renewing my retirement visa) are getting more and more difficult to navigate, as in bribes for this and bribes for that, and frankly, I am tired of the extreme humid climate. It's time to move on. Queretaro or there about is on my list of possible sites to investigate. My thought is to approach it as I did when first considering Thailand - Go to Queretaro for about three to four weeks, and see if I like it and if it likes me. Living at a central location is most likely how I would start, but eventually I would want to move a little bit outside of the central city area. Any insight from a seasoned expat in that area would be appreciated. Suggested areas I should look at? Public transportation? Owning and driving a car? How to eat safely? Things I should know but don't? And any other suggestions welcomed. lane:


----------



## Isla Verde

skip8622 said:


> Hello, my name is Skip. I am from the USA, retired, and have lived in Thailand for the past six years. I love the people and the culture, but the government is sending messages, Asian style, that western expats should consider leaving. Visa requirements here (renewing my retirement visa) are getting more and more difficult to navigate, as in bribes for this and bribes for that, and frankly, I am tired of the extreme humid climate. It's time to move on. Queretaro or there about is on my list of possible sites to investigate. My thought is to approach it as I did when first considering Thailand - Go to Queretaro for about three to four weeks, and see if I like it and if it likes me. Living at a central location is most likely how I would start, but eventually I would want to move a little bit outside of the central city area. Any insight from a seasoned expat in that area would be appreciated. Suggested areas I should look at? Public transportation? Owning and driving a car? How to eat safely? Things I should know but don't? And any other suggestions welcomed. lane:


Hi, Skip, and welcome to the Mexico forum! Since I don't live in Querétaro, I can't help answer any of your questions, but I can assure you that you have picked a lovely Mexican city to settle in, especially if you're tired of the hot, humid Thai climate.


----------



## skip8622

Kob khun khrup (thank you) for your friendly comments. Guess if I relocate to Mexico one of the first things I'll have to drop the Thai and learn more Spanish.


----------



## Isla Verde

skip8622 said:


> Kob khun khrup (thank you) for your friendly comments. Guess if I relocate to Mexico one of the first things I'll have to drop the Thai and learn more Spanish.


I'm impressed that you speak Thai. After that, learning Spanish should be a breeze!


----------



## skip8622

Here's a quirky thing about me - I have two daughters-in-law, both Hispanic, and when I speak to them I will often start to speak Thai before catching myself. 
I would describe my Thai language skills as "Functional," but I don't speak fluently. 
This may be TMI (too much info) but while the official language in Thailand is middle Thai, or Bangkok Thai, I would guess that 80% of the population doesn't use it. There are many many dialects, so that the language you learn near your home is just about useless if travel two provinces away. The trick here is to stay calm and keep smiling. Eventually you'll get what you need.


----------



## Isla Verde

skip8622 said:


> . . . The trick here is to stay calm and keep smiling. Eventually you'll get what you need.


This advice will also serve you well in Mexico!


----------



## pinuccias

*Newbie from Turkey*

Hello everyone. I'm Pinar from Ankara, Turkey. I've been living and working in Ankara in the past 13 years but due to ongoing political unrest in darkening Turkey I and my husband are looking for ways to move out. We're interested in Mexico because my sister lives in Morelia (married with a Mexican). If we are to move out Turkey, we decided to be closer to one part of our family at least.

I'm currently working as investor relations and subsidiaries manager of a publicly quoted defence company in Turkey. I travel frequently all around the world (mostly UK, US, Europe and Middle East) to meet our investors and visit our subsidiaries. I believe my professional expertise and my frequent multicultural interactions will give me some edge to find a job in Mexico. We are currently interested in Mexico City and Monterey. I don't speak any Spanish but speak intermediate level of Italian which would probably be helpful in learning Spanish. I have very recently registered to this forum to learn more about what expats do in Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen

pinuccias said:


> Hello everyone. I'm Pinar from Ankara, Turkey. I've been living and working in Ankara in the past 13 years but due to ongoing political unrest in darkening Turkey I and my husband are looking for ways to move out. We're interested in Mexico because my sister lives in Morelia (married with a Mexican). If we are to move out Turkey, we decided to be closer to one part of our family at least.…


:welcome:


----------



## UKMX

*Que onda*

Hola todos! I've read threads on the forums before, but I wouldn't quite say I've lurked. I just joined because I'm officially going to be an expat, moving from the UK to Mexico in September. My wife is Mexican and we've been living in the UK, but circumstances meant we've had to move.

Our daughter will be born in Mexico in October, so she'll have dual nationality, and we'll be living in D.F. so flying back to the UK will be relatively easy when we come to visit my family.

I'm looking forward to soothing platitudes, helpful tips, and maybe meeting a few English speakers in the same boat, as I work hard on my Español.


----------



## TundraGreen

UKMX said:


> Hola todos! I've read threads on the forums before, but I wouldn't quite say I've lurked. I just joined because I'm officially going to be an expat, moving from the UK to Mexico in September. My wife is Mexican and we've been living in the UK, but circumstances meant we've had to move.
> 
> Our daughter will be born in Mexico in October, so she'll have dual nationality, and we'll be living in D.F. so flying back to the UK will be relatively easy when we come to visit my family.
> 
> I'm looking forward to soothing platitudes, helpful tips, and maybe meeting a few English speakers in the same boat, as I work hard on my Español.


:welcome: and congratulations on the imminent addition to your family.


----------



## cdg13

Hola! 
I am moving from the UK to Mexico City next month to begin working as a secondary English teacher in one of the international schools! I'm 25 and moving with my boyfriend.
I'm looking forward to reading more threads on this forum, and perhaps meeting others to socialise with outside of work colleagues!


----------



## UKMX

cdg13 said:


> Hola!
> I am moving from the UK to Mexico City next month


Haha, excellent! Swap! What city in UK?


----------



## cdg13

UKMX said:


> Haha, excellent! Swap! What city in UK?


Leicester!


----------



## mxco4u

We are thinking about retiring in Progreso, Yucayan, but do not know anything about area or rentals. Are the beaches and water same as on East side of Yucayan?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Why would you consider a place you know nothing about? Please invest in an exploration trip or two, as Mexico is a large and varied country with many climates and lifestyles to suit your needs. Your first concern might be climate; springlike most of the year, or hot and unbearably steamy for much of the year, or even downright chilly in the winter and nice in the summer. Note that Mexican homes seldom have heat or air conditioning, which are very expensive to operate.
Beaches? Living at one will be expensive and will get old rather quickly. Tourists.....Ugh! Hawkers...Ugh!
You are more likely to enjoy living inland and at a comfortable elevation for a better climate, and visiting the beaches for occasional mini-vacations, since they are not usually very far away.
Lots of homework to do....Enjoy it.


----------



## Isla Verde

mxco4u said:


> We are thinking about retiring in Progreso, Yucayan, but do not know anything about area or rentals. Are the beaches and water same as on East side of Yucayan?


Why Progreso? Why the Yucatan? Just wondering . . .


----------



## mxco4u

It seems to be cheapest for beach front rentals. However, we have not been there. Playa del Carmen was too expensive. Got any thoughts?


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> Why would you consider a place you know nothing about? Please invest in an exploration trip or two, as Mexico is a large and varied country with many climates and lifestyles to suit your needs. Your first concern might be climate; springlike most of the year, or hot and unbearably steamy for much of the year, or even downright chilly in the winter and nice in the summer. Note that Mexican homes seldom have heat or air conditioning, which are very expensive to operate.
> Beaches? Living at one will be expensive and will get old rather quickly. Tourists.....Ugh! Hawkers...Ugh!
> You are more likely to enjoy living inland and at a comfortable elevation for a better climate, and visiting the beaches for occasional mini-vacations, since they are not usually very far away.
> Lots of homework to do....Enjoy it.


Lots of people like the life style of living near the beach, watching the sun go down every night over the ocean (or rise I guess if it is the Yucatan). Since they were asking for comparisons to the east side of the Yucatan peninsula, I would gather that they are familiar with the climate. I am with you, nice place to visit but I wouldn't want to live there. But clearly not everyone feels that way.


----------



## shannz

Hola,

My Name is Shannon. My fiance and I are looking to move over to Mexico next year. We are both in our 30's and from New Zealand. She is a psychologist and I work in online marketing, so I can work pretty well anywhere in the world. We traveled through parts of Mexico a couple of years ago and fell in love with Oaxaca City so are thinking about moving there unless someone can convince us not to. We love Oaxaca in general, the people were super friendly and food was amazing, the only box Oaxaca City did not tick was that it was not next to the ocean, but hey you can't have everything. We think we are going to be staying for 6 months to forever. Who knows! we will just take it as it comes. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen

shannz said:


> Hola,
> 
> My Name is Shannon. My fiance and I are looking to move over to Mexico next year. We are both in our 30's and from New Zealand. She is a psychologist and I work in online marketing, so I can work pretty well anywhere in the world. We traveled through parts of Mexico a couple of years ago and fell in love with Oaxaca City so are thinking about moving there unless someone can convince us not to. We love Oaxaca in general, the people were super friendly and food was amazing, the only box Oaxaca City did not tick was that it was not next to the ocean, but hey you can't have everything. We think we are going to be staying for 6 months to forever. Who knows! we will just take it as it comes. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks


:welcome:


----------



## ownsherown

Hello, name is Michelle. Just rented a condo in Playa Tijuana with my 2 best friends. We all travel for work, sometimes for months at a time and decided if we were going to pay for a place we rarely lived in might as well do it together on a beach. 
Now if i can just get enough time to actually get moved, I am the only one of the 3 that hasn't seen the place yet.
Going to go scan the forums to see if some of my basic question have already answered.


----------



## TundraGreen

ownsherown said:


> Hello, name is Michelle. Just rented a condo in Playa Tijuana with my 2 best friends. We all travel for work, sometimes for months at a time and decided if we were going to pay for a place we rarely lived in might as well do it together on a beach.
> Now if i can just get enough time to actually get moved, I am the only one of the 3 that hasn't seen the place yet.
> Going to go scan the forums to see if some of my basic question have already answered.


:welcome:


----------



## Howler

ownsherown said:


> Hello, name is Michelle. Just rented a condo in Playa Tijuana with my 2 best friends. We all travel for work, sometimes for months at a time and decided if we were going to pay for a place we rarely lived in might as well do it together on a beach.
> Now if i can just get enough time to actually get moved, I am the only one of the 3 that hasn't seen the place yet.
> Going to go scan the forums to see if some of my basic question have already answered.


Welcome!! Now you have friends from ALL over Mexico - and the rest of the world, too!!

:car:


----------



## RAD6150

Hello, my name is Robb. My wife and I have been to Mexico many times - yes, the tourist areas  but we usually like to leave the traps and spend time with the locals. We have been to Baja 4 or 5 times and to the Yucatan 3 times. We are heading back to the Yucatan in January to check out the Flamingo Coast - rent a house, wander through a few cities to see what they are like, then we are taking her BFF to Chichen Itza (she has never been to Mexico so we are adding it in for her and our daughter), then we are going to spend a few days at a resort in Akumal. We really enjoy the weather and history of the Yucatan and are thinking of purchasing a vacation home with the possibility of moving full time eventually.:fingerscrossed: But we are going to make a few more trips down before we decide. I feel coming on here to learn from others is a good part of doing my due diligence.


----------



## drewjones

Hi im Drew

I work remotely as an IT Consultant and live here in Playas de Tijuana.

I love it down here. People for the most part are really nice and its a small community. Everyone knows everyone down here.

If anyone needs help down here in any capacity, let me know. Here to help.


----------



## mxco4u

Looking to winter in Progreso, Yucatan, but know nothing about Progreso. i.e. how are the beaches? How is cost of living there? How safe is it for "Gringos"? Is the color of the ocean an emerald green like on eastern side of Yucatan peninsula?


----------



## luterdan

*About Me*

Hi

My wife and i are getting closer to retirement 4 or 5 yrs away. i have my sights on international retirement, wife is mostly on board. I have been a stalker on these boards for about a year, and i have been reading International Living every month. I know they are in the business of selling info, but can someone recommend other sources, other than this board to get general knowledge about what to expect for expenses when retire. IL always says, you can live comfortably here for $x, is that close? or is it off by a factor of 2 or 3? We haven't narrowed down where we want to go, but are scheduling vacations in various parts of Mexico, and other parts of Central America, to see if an area warrants a more thorough investigation. 

So my ask of this community is where to look for better info, if IL is not to be trusted.

Thanks 
Dan


----------



## TundraGreen

luterdan said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife and i are getting closer to retirement 4 or 5 yrs away. i have my sights on international retirement, wife is mostly on board. I have been a stalker on these boards for about a year, and i have been reading International Living every month. I know they are in the business of selling info, but can someone recommend other sources, other than this board to get general knowledge about what to expect for expenses when retire. IL always says, you can live comfortably here for $x, is that close? or is it off by a factor of 2 or 3? We haven't narrowed down where we want to go, but are scheduling vacations in various parts of Mexico, and other parts of Central America, to see if an area warrants a more thorough investigation.
> 
> So my ask of this community is where to look for better info, if IL is not to be trusted.
> 
> Thanks
> Dan


Expenses in Mexico are so variable depending on life style that it is hard to give an estimate that means anything. The usual factors all affect the cost of living: renting, buying, small house, big house, exclusive gated community, ranchero out in the country, air conditioning or not, 0, 1, 2 vehicles, scotch or beer, steak or pizza. You can live well on $1000 usd/month or spend $10,000 usd/month and feel like it is not enough.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Expenses in Mexico are so variable depending on life style that it is hard to give an estimate that means anything. The usual factors all affect the cost of living: renting, buying, small house, big house, exclusive gated community, ranchero out in the country, air conditioning or not, 0, 1, 2 vehicles, scotch or beer, steak or pizza. You can live well on $1000 usd/month or spend $10,000 usd/month and feel like it is not enough.


I agree with TG. If you could give us a general idea of what sort of life style you expect to have in Mexico and in which part of this large and varied country you want to settle, that could help us help you. Any publication that professes to give you an idea of living costs in any particular country is full of you-know-what!


----------



## Bluejean

Hello all, 

My name is Scott. I live in Houston, TX currently, but grew up in Mexico City during the 60's, lived in Villa Hermosa, Tabasco for a couple of years working as Ops. Mgr. for an oilfield service company in the late 70's and now, am contemplating the possibility of our retirement in Mexico in the next 5 to 6 years. My wife is not yet onboard with the idea, but I think she'll come around once she has a better concept of the plus and minus columns and logistics involved. 

My wife had been after me for years to take her to Mexico City, she had a legitimate desire to see where I grew up, went to school, and of course see all the sights in and around Mexico City I had talked about so often. It was only recently that I was decidedly comfortable enough with the idea of taking her down there and so, in April we went down for a few days, rented a car and gave her as much of a grand tour (including the pyramids) as time would allow purely, to solicit a "love it or Hate it" reaction from her. She was enthralled. She was impressed with how cosmopolitan it was, the beauty of the city, the people, the climate and of course, the food. 

We were cruising through the neighborhood (colonia) Condesa one afternoon; a part of the city I liken to the Montrose area here in Houston. Looking all around, she asked, "What would an apartment cost a month around here?" It was then that I knew I had peaked her interest. The trip went so well that she's been asking about a vacation down there. As luck would have it, the Houston Texans are playing the Oakland Raiders in the Estadio Azteca in Mexico City November 21st. Being the avid football fan my wife is, I've decided to take about 10 days, drive down, stopping in San Miguel de Allende for a couple days, and visiting Queretaro and Cuernavaca as well. 

I'm glad to be part of the forum and look forward to those helpful dialogs that can bring me up to speed on living in Mexico once again. 

Scott


----------



## Isla Verde

Welcome to the forum. Pleased to hear that your wife has been charmed by Mexico City. Let us know how your next visit goes.


----------



## Dave7861

*Oh my, Where to move?*

Hi, my name is Dave.

I haven't decided where to go yet but I think I've narrowed it down to two choices. I'm trying to decide between the La Paz area or the Playa del Carmen area. I realize they are quite far apart from each other.

I call Orlando Florida my home which is why I'm leaning towards the Yucatán Peninsula. However, I'm happy with the Pacific time zone (I'm currently in Los Angeles) and I actually know someone that currently lives in La Paz.

I plan on moving within the next month and I will be doing this completely on my own. I plan on flying to wherever I decide I'm going.

I'm fifty-five years old and I make my living online, so wherever I end up, RELIABLE Internet service is a must.

Been reading a lot of material and doing a lot of searching and I'm glad that I found this forum. It seems full of information and knowledgeable, friendly people. I've been trying to absorb as much as I can to help make a wise choice. I like that this form is as active as it is. I've read posts elsewhere and tried to internalize it all only to then glance at the date of the information and see that it's three or four years old. My own fault, of course.

I have many questions but before I start posting them all I will certainly try using the search function because I'm sure most of my questions have been answered before.

Thank you for being here and I hope to be able to contribute to the wealth of knowledge here myself someday.


----------



## TundraGreen

Dave7861 said:


> Hi, my name is Dave.
> 
> I haven't decided where to go yet but I think I've narrowed it down to two choices. I'm trying to decide between the La Paz area or the Playa del Carmen area. I realize they are quite far apart from each other.
> 
> I call Orlando Florida my home which is why I'm leaning towards the Yucatán Peninsula. However, I'm happy with the Pacific time zone (I'm currently in Los Angeles) and I actually know someone that currently lives in La Paz.
> 
> I plan on moving within the next month and I will be doing this completely on my own. I plan on flying to wherever I decide I'm going.
> 
> I'm fifty-five years old and I make my living online, so wherever I end up, RELIABLE Internet service is a must.
> 
> Been reading a lot of material and doing a lot of searching and I'm glad that I found this forum. It seems full of information and knowledgeable, friendly people. I've been trying to absorb as much as I can to help make a wise choice. I like that this form is as active as it is. I've read posts elsewhere and tried to internalize it all only to then glance at the date of the information and see that it's three or four years old. My own fault, of course.
> 
> I have many questions but before I start posting them all I will certainly try using the search function because I'm sure most of my questions have been answered before.
> 
> Thank you for being here and I hope to be able to contribute to the wealth of knowledge here myself someday.


:welcome:


----------



## Isla Verde

Dave7861 said:


> Hi, my name is Dave.
> 
> I haven't decided where to go yet but I think I've narrowed it down to two choices. I'm trying to decide between the La Paz area or the Playa del Carmen area. I realize they are quite far apart from each other.
> 
> I call Orlando Florida my home which is why I'm leaning towards the Yucatán Peninsula. However, I'm happy with the Pacific time zone (I'm currently in Los Angeles) and I actually know someone that currently lives in La Paz.
> 
> I plan on moving within the next month and I will be doing this completely on my own. I plan on flying to wherever I decide I'm going.
> 
> I'm fifty-five years old and I make my living online, so wherever I end up, RELIABLE Internet service is a must.
> 
> Been reading a lot of material and doing a lot of searching and I'm glad that I found this forum. It seems full of information and knowledgeable, friendly people. I've been trying to absorb as much as I can to help make a wise choice. I like that this form is as active as it is. I've read posts elsewhere and tried to internalize it all only to then glance at the date of the information and see that it's three or four years old. My own fault, of course.
> 
> I have many questions but before I start posting them all I will certainly try using the search function because I'm sure most of my questions have been answered before.
> 
> Thank you for being here and I hope to be able to contribute to the wealth of knowledge here myself someday.


Hi Dave and welcome to the Mexico Expat Forum! I can't help you with specific information about the two areas you mentioned in your post since I live in Mexico City and have never been to La Paz or Playa del Carmen, not being much of a beach person. I'm there are other forum members who will be able to answer any questions you may have about moving here.


----------



## va8788

Hey everyone, my name is Veronica. I'm Mexican-American My husband and I are planning to move to Monterrey Mexico in 2018. My husband is originally from Monterrey Mexico and we are currently living in California. I'm fluent in English and Spanish yet I'm still a little nervous about moving. We are both in our late 20's. I'm still trying to figure out what I will be doing for work. We will be getting help from his family which is good. Just trying to figure out life out there before we leave and getting some insights of how it is. I'm excited yet a little nervous.


----------



## TundraGreen

va8788 said:


> Hey everyone, my name is Veronica. I'm Mexican-American My husband and I are planning to move to Monterrey Mexico in 2018. My husband is originally from Monterrey Mexico and we are currently living in California. I'm fluent in English and Spanish yet I'm still a little nervous about moving. We are both in our late 20's. I'm still trying to figure out what I will be doing for work. We will be getting help from his family which is good. Just trying to figure out life out there before we leave and getting some insights of how it is. I'm excited yet a little nervous.


:welcome:


----------



## TurtleToo

A warm welcome to Scott, Dave, and Veronica! We look forward to hearing more from you. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## oxman

*Visiting Progreso Area*

Hello---My wife and I will be visiting Progreso, Mexico area from Oct. 15-21, 2016. We will be staying about 10 miles east of Progreso. We plan to move to the area in about 3-4 months, when our home sells. We would really like to meet some expats in the area for dinner and a 1000 questions... 

[cut]
Thanks,
Gary and Angela


----------



## TundraGreen

oxman said:


> Hello---My wife and I will be visiting Progreso, Mexico area from Oct. 15-21, 2016. We will be staying about 10 miles east of Progreso. We plan to move to the area in about 3-4 months, when our home sells. We would really like to meet some expats in the area for dinner and a 1000 questions...
> 
> [cut]
> Thanks,
> Gary and Angela


:welcome:


----------



## Daof4

Hello...My wife and I are hopefully going to visit Progreso and area the end of October-ish on a bit of a fact finding mission with view to looking to buy a home (soon) in the area for our retirement only a few short years away 
So like other I am sure we will have lots of questions and some more that we haven't thought of yet 

Thanks 
David and Sonia


----------



## TundraGreen

Daof4 said:


> Hello...My wife and I are hopefully going to visit Progreso and area the end of October-ish on a bit of a fact finding mission with view to looking to buy a home (soon) in the area for our retirement only a few short years away
> So like other I am sure we will have lots of questions and some more that we haven't thought of yet
> 
> Thanks
> David and Sonia


:welcome:

One word of advice that you did not ask for. I know it is common in other countries to buy a place a few years in advance of need. That can be risky in Mexico for two reasons: For one thing, leaving a house empty or even renting it is a little tricky and entails some risks in Mexico that may not apply elsewhere; and, secondly, unless you have a lot of experience with the area, you may find that living there is not what you expected after visiting for short times. 

The usual advice is to spend a year of so as a renter in Mexico before committing to owning a house.


----------



## TurtleToo

Daof4 said:


> Hello...My wife and I are hopefully going to visit Progreso and area the end of October-ish on a bit of a fact finding mission with view to looking to buy a home (soon) in the area for our retirement only a few short years away
> So like other I am sure we will have lots of questions and some more that we haven't thought of yet
> 
> Thanks
> David and Sonia


Welcome to the forum, David and Sonia!


----------



## Daof4

TundraGreen said:


> :welcome:
> 
> One word of advice that you did not ask for. I know it is common in other countries to buy a place a few years in advance of need. That can be risky in Mexico for two reasons: For one thing, leaving a house empty or even renting it is a little tricky and entails some risks in Mexico that may not apply elsewhere; and, secondly, unless you have a lot of experience with the area, you may find that living there is not what you expected after visiting for short times.
> 
> The usual advice is to spend a year of so as a renter in Mexico before committing to owning a house.


Thanks for your advice on advance purchase That was going to be a later question also about a season rent. Not sure if we would live 12 months or split 6 months between Canada and Mexico. Have 5 yrs to think about that one


----------



## TundraGreen

Daof4 said:


> Thanks for your advice on advance purchase That was going to be a later question also about a season rent. Not sure if we would live 12 months or split 6 months between Canada and Mexico. Have 5 yrs to think about that one


There are certainly lots of people who spend winters in Mexico and summers in the north somewhere. I am not sure what they do about housing since I don't know anyone personally who does that. But it must be possible because lots of people do it. I was told that the foreign population of Ajijic, on Lake Chapala, is about 7500 in the summer and 11,000 in the winter. I have no idea if those numbers are accurate, or where they came from, but they suggest a large seasonal flux and all those people must have some arrangement for housing.

There is one couple on this forum that spends part of the year at Lake Chapala and part of the year in San Cristobal de las Casas, Chiapas. And it just occurs to me that I know of another couple that spends winters in Puerto Vallarta and summers in Guadalajara. I think in both of those two cases, the couples own two homes.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Most snowbirds are renters, in my experience. The few who are owners tended to own in very secure gated communities with property managers to handle their rental, utilities and other matters. Now that Mexico is computerized, it is much more complicated, with the need for residence visas, permission to earn rental income, tax registration, etc. Snowbirds with just tourist permits would find it difficult, if not impossible to rent out a property legally.


----------



## DiverSailor123

Hi David and Sonia: My Experience is much different than RVGRINGO's.. It may be the locations that make it sooooooo different. From my personal experience in both PBA/Progresso Beach Area and Cozumel I have seen both renters and owners and IMHO Owners seem to out number renters.. I see strong representation of the Maple Leaf in both locations and its VERY STRONG in the PBA. With the Loonie and the Euro being so weak against the Dollar most buyers right now seem to be from the USA.. I live for now in SW Florida and there are a LOT of Canadians here.. I never knew there were so many wealthy Canadians.. IMHO Its expensive to be a Canadian snow bird and have a home on the water here.. and THOUSANDS Do just that.. What's The Draw to the PBA ? MERIDA! Home Prices! Location / Distance to the Beach! Fellow Maple Leafs!


----------



## Dylemma

*Retiring in Merida from Toronto*

Hi Everyone,
I have been lurking for a while and finally decided to join the forum.
We live near Toronto Canada. 
We are seriously considering retiring in Mexico for 7 months each year, Oct to April.
I've done quite a bit of research about where to relocate and Merida ticks off most of the boxes, however I understand the climate is very hot and humid and that does concern me.
The reasons I chose Merida are
Direct flights from Toronto
Lots of medical facilities 
Reasonable housing costs
Good transportation
Culture
Close to the beach

If you any of you can think of any other places that might also meet this criteria, I would love to hear about it.

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you want to stay in Mexico for more than 180 days, you must apply for a residence permit at a Mexican Consulate in Canada. There are financial requirements to qualify and you must complete the process, if approved, in Mexico with proof of residence. Renewals must be done at specific times, in Mexico, and after 4 years you will progress to Residente Permanente.
Otherwise, you can remain visitors on tourist permits for up to 180 days each visit, & you must leave.
Many Canadians choose the Lake Chapala area, close to the Guadalajara international airport, for much better climate and ambiance. The Pacific beaches are just a few hours drive or bus, or a 45 minute flight to Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## Dylemma

Thanks RVGringo
I was planning on applying for pr status, I believe we will qualify.
We are not interested in Lake Chapala area, the only thing I liked about it was the climate, from my research, I think it's too busy, too many expats, too much crime, not much culture, and it's pricey...
I checked out Chiapas San Cristobal (I think that was it), sounds lovely but it's kind of pricey as well and I don't know where the closest airport is....
Most people complain about the heat in Merida in the summer months, it's hard to find info on what the weather is really like from Oct to April....
We just want a quiet life, and to meet some new friends, be it expats or locals....
BTW I love this forum!!!!


----------



## TundraGreen

Dylemma said:


> ...
> Most people complain about the heat in Merida in the summer months, it's hard to find info on what the weather is really like from Oct to April....
> ...


I spent a week in Merida in December once. It was hot and muggy. According to this web site, that was pretty typical: Average conditions in January are 30 C and 100% humidity.


----------



## Gatos

TundraGreen said:


> I spent a week in Merida in December once. It was hot and muggy. According to this web site, that was pretty typical: Average conditions in January are 30 C and 100% humidity.


To each his own I guess. We spent 30+ years in SE Florida and simply loved the humid air. Even now when we return for a visit we stop, take in a deep breath, and say Ahhhh !.

Many many years ago I visited Merida on my way to Cozumel (via Guatemala City). It was a nice 'colonial' type place as I remember. Now - perhaps a person from Canada has a certain definition of a nice beach - and perhaps a person from SE Florida has a different definition. 

Are there truly decent, walkable, white sandy beaches with blue water within a decent drive of Merida ? And how long is that drive ?


----------



## DiverSailor123

Where your visiting FROM and your attitude at the moment, makes a HUGE difference.. I have been to......Merida ( Never lived there) on day or multiple day, trips numerous times.. April - Oct its HOT and Muggy and poor air flow and lots of exhaust smell. Nov-March was pretty nice ( nice is RELATIVE) 
Beaches are about 40 minutes away or more.. Maybe not for Steve McQueen in a Shelby GT but they are for me in my VW Bug..  White Sandy Beaches? NO! Blue Water? NO! Walkable? Mostly... Lots of trash ? Sometimes... Lots of Stinking Seaweed? Sometimes.. Dozens of Tour busses from Merida Blocking Entradas depositing 100's maybe 1000's of people on those beaches with NO ACCESS to Bano's YES!


TundraGreen said:


> I spent a week in Merida in December once. It was hot and muggy. According to this web site, that was pretty typical: Average conditions in January are 30 C and 100% humidity.


----------



## mexicalialan

*The newest Newbie.. today*

Hi... My name is Alan and my wife is Angeles. We live in Mexicali, BC, Mexico for most of the last 12 years. After I retired in the USA, I worked in China [got to take my wife for 14 months] so I was back and forth between China and Mexicali for about 6 years. Now I am just old and tired...
We wish to move SOUTH.... Chaipas and Tobasco sound good.... IDEAS??? SUGGESTIONS?? Want a peaceful, safe, low impact coutry life... in a small community NOT a major city [have had enough of that!] Want to get a large Class A motorhome, completely self contained, and drive south to find our new home. My wife [32 years married] is a Mexican national while I remain a barely slovent ******. We have over 20 years total of living in Mexico - all in Baja California.
We seek a place to call home and live in our RV - and my 8x12' garden! We are not going with a car... just a couple of bikes so we want a small, safe community where we can take a bus to a city for major shopping trips.... ANY IDEAS OR SUGGESTIONS GREATLY APPRECIATED! Open to other areas.... as long as it is peaceful... safe...and an old ****** would be welcome!
Thanks
Alan and Angeles


----------



## RVGRINGO

In my opinion, an RV is not practical for Mexico, due to the almost complete lack of facilities and/or service, as well as the narrower roads. The areas you suggest are.....well.....asking for trouble. Another consideration is the fact that it may be impossible to keep a motorhome in Mexico permanently, unless you avoid becoming a permanent resident. Your wife, a Mexican citizen cannot be on the title, but I think you could import it, as a tourist or temporary resident, and get a 10 year permit. If you became permanent, US vehicles are prohibited for you to own or drive. The freedoms you enjoyed re; INM and vehicle importations & permits are lost in mainland Mexico. So, do your homework very carefully before investing in a motorhome.


----------



## mexicalialan

*Re: Motorhome*

Believe me, with my budget it sure won't be a NEW up-to-the-minute motorhome... maybe 15 years or more old... And yes, my plan is to get a 10 year motorhome permit.. one reason for no car is the car only gets a 180 day permit...but the motor home would give us mobility and a HOME... as we seek out our "last residence". Remember seeing older mobile homes that were "incorporated" into the costruction of a house? Maybe, over time, somethiing like that...???
I HATE Mexicali now.. crime goes up every day... we have been burglarized several times to the tune of US $30,000! My wife is from Mexicali.. so I have been a visitor or resident for much of the last 35 years. All I can say is that Mexicali has CHANGED... and not for the better! Want out of the boarder area... into the "mi casa es tu casa" area again! Where it is safe to talk to a stranger... I have lived so long in Mexico that I no longer feel "at home" when traveling to the US!
I taught spoken, written English and English [American] litrature here in many schools in Baja California and in China... now at 71 I am considered "to old" to teach in schools around here.... a nice small town/community that NEEDS an English teacher would be perfect!
Thanks
Alan


----------



## RVGRINGO

You will need a visa, and in 4 years transition from Residente Temporal to Residente Permanente, when no foreign vehicle will be permitted. Another reason not to have an imported vehicle, RV or car.
I suggest that you buy a Mexican car and explore. Hotels are cheap. Then rent when you find a likely place to settle. Take small steps. We are experienced RVers, lived in Mexico over 13 years, am 8 years older than you, admire your plan but advise caution. You can buy a 15-20 year old motorhome, even diesel pusher, for very good prices if you have cash, but cannot sell it in Mexico. Then, selling it back in the USA can take years, and you will lose about 50%.


----------



## mexicalialan

*RV "HOME" in Mexico*

Dear RVGRINGO:
I have lived and traveled [driving] Mexico for years. Aimed three times at the Yucatan but never made it that far south. My wife is a Mexican citizen and we have one Mexican born son... which makes me able to get a Residence card pretty easily.... according to our lawyer that is... just a ton and a half of paper work, which I am "sorta" working on now. You lived in Mexico for a long time - ever lose your visa? NOBODY ever asks for them! IF I get a 10 year permit for an RV, take it south and park it - when we find the "perfect" location... and then live there until I die... I seriously doubt that the Mexican government would care to much about a 100% stationary older RV parked on private land. IF I pay property taxes on my "home", and IF they find it and complain... I will pay for some permit/reclassification or out right bribe....The farthest south I have driven is Oaxaca, Oaxaca BUT I found a guy on the internet who can plan my route mile by mile to where I want to go, furnish good maps, GPS info, and detailed information for about $180.
I would like to find a REAL contact who lives in a GREEN area... that is calm, peaceful and relativley safe... Just WHERE we go is very open... but a long way from the boarder!
Thanks for your comments and assistance! Any and ALL comments and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## DiverSailor123

Mexicalian: Sounds like a plan and what could possibly go wrong : )) I say that In The Spirit Of Good Will... Laughing with you NOT at you..
I feel your just going to have to get some huaraches on the ground.. You seem to understand that any money put into your Class A Motorhome may well be lost.. If that works with your budget? Its that much More in your favor : ) If a _very modest _home within a couple blocks of the beach can be had for under $40K I am sure that same home is available for much less entirely out of the ****** Zones and better / cheaper yet 50 miles from the nearest ******.. My experience is if you can find somewhere with No Gringos and No cities and you honestly don't need amenities , and you can live and eat like a middle to lower middle_ working class _Mexican ? Life will cost you very little. We drove from Brownsville To Playa del Carmen and back and saw a lot of Mexicans living without many maybe most the things we insist on ..


----------



## RVGRINGO

I have one more admission: We sold our motorhome in order to move to Mexico. We did just fine in a couple of houses.


----------



## Chacrinha

*About us.*

We live in Connecticut but have an apt in Florida wanting to retire in Mexico. Although we still have a few years before retirement we are looking into it now. We both love mexico, have been to Merida a few times, playa del Carmen 8 times, Puerto Vallarta, Huatulco, Ixtapa and Cancun.
I'm originally from Brazil but due to the fact that I have worked my entire live in the US, i prefer a place closer to here. I don't mind the heat in Merida but my wife prefers a milder climate. I would like to investigate other areas. I speak spanish well enough to get by and I'm not afraid to relocate in a area with no expats. I do need help in finding the ideal place. I love the Mercados, walkable towns or cities, live music and local inexpensive foods.


----------



## TundraGreen

Chacrinha said:


> We live in Connecticut but have an apt in Florida wanting to retire in Mexico. Although we still have a few years before retirement we are looking into it now. We both love mexico, have been to Merida a few times, playa del Carmen 8 times, Puerto Vallarta, Huatulco, Ixtapa and Cancun.
> I'm originally from Brazil but due to the fact that I have worked my entire live in the US, i prefer a place closer to here. I don't mind the heat in Merida but my wife prefers a milder climate. I would like to investigate other areas. I speak spanish well enough to get by and I'm not afraid to relocate in a area with no expats. I do need help in finding the ideal place. I love the Mercados, walkable towns or cities, live music and local inexpensive foods.


:welcome:


----------



## pensionado

*Consider San Cristobal*



Chacrinha said:


> We live in Connecticut but have an apt in Florida wanting to retire in Mexico. Although we still have a few years before retirement we are looking into it now. We both love mexico, have been to Merida a few times, playa del Carmen 8 times, Puerto Vallarta, Huatulco, Ixtapa and Cancun.
> I'm originally from Brazil but due to the fact that I have worked my entire live in the US, i prefer a place closer to here. I don't mind the heat in Merida but my wife prefers a milder climate. I would like to investigate other areas. I speak spanish well enough to get by and I'm not afraid to relocate in a area with no expats. I do need help in finding the ideal place. I love the Mercados, walkable towns or cities, live music and local inexpensive foods.


Guys
Unless you have been there, you might want to consider San Cristobal de las Casas. Very agreeable climate and lots to see and do. Just my thoughts.


----------



## DiverSailor123

Though its pretty sunny it tends to be rather cool.. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Cristóbal_de_las_Casas in the past there have been a LOT of border issues/crime ..



pensionado said:


> Guys
> Unless you have been there, you might want to consider San Cristobal de las Casas. Very agreeable climate and lots to see and do. Just my thoughts.


----------



## hrpert

Hello all - 
My husband and I plan to retire to Ensenada within the next year, although I will continue to do online marketing for income. All I need is a good internet connection.

We plan to rent in a couple of different locations in Ensenada while we look for a permanent place to land. Looking forward to getting some great insights as we proceed with this venture.

Would love to know how many of you kept your US home while living in Mexico. Here's to an exciting adventure.


----------



## TundraGreen

hrpert said:


> Hello all -
> My husband and I plan to retire to Ensenada within the next year, although I will continue to do online marketing for income. All I need is a good internet connection.
> 
> We plan to rent in a couple of different locations in Ensenada while we look for a permanent place to land. Looking forward to getting some great insights as we proceed with this venture.
> 
> Would love to know how many of you kept your US home while living in Mexico. Here's to an exciting adventure.


:welcome:


----------



## TravellingTiko

Hello fellow expatriates!

My name is Celia. I am originally from Alberta in Canada. I am a bit of a reverse snowbird because I work in Canada during the winters as an environmental inspector. Yup working outside in the dead of Canadian winter, that's me! My husband, myself and our dog moved to Mexico in May 2016. We were originally in Mexico city. We knew that was temporary till our next house was ready. Yay Mexico burocracy. Next we lived in Pachuca Hidalgo. We were there until my husband was offered a spot on another project, so now we are living in Queretaro. We have about 18 months left in his contract with the possibility of extension. Anyone else live here currently?


----------



## doragone

*Dora from Oregon = Doragone*

Hi - Hubby and I are considering a move to Mexico. In the 80's and 90's we had a place near Rosarito, but now we are looking to the mainland and want to learn all we can here from you who are in the know about the places to consider and those to avoid. Thanks for anything you can share, looking to visit in April or May this year (2017).


----------



## TundraGreen

doragone said:


> Hi - Hubby and I are considering a move to Mexico. In the 80's and 90's we had a place near Rosarito, but now we are looking to the mainland and want to learn all we can here from you who are in the know about the places to consider and those to avoid. Thanks for anything you can share, looking to visit in April or May this year (2017).


:welcome:


----------



## frank nozinsky

*to be expat at mexico df*

hi all

my name is frank and my company is moving me to mexcio df in summer 17.
I am 40+, originally german but feel as citizien of the world , as I lived 17 years in Germany 28 in spain , 4.5 in Sweden and now th ca 4 conming years in mexico.
I am married and have 3 kids, 2 will remain in spain and the youngest will join us to move to mexico.
I am looking forward to the next chapter in my life and I think with all pros and cons , mexico is a great place to live.


----------



## TundraGreen

frank nozinsky said:


> hi all
> 
> my name is frank and my company is moving me to mexcio df in summer 17.
> I am 40+, originally german but feel as citizien of the world , as I lived 17 years in Germany 28 in spain , 4.5 in Sweden and now th ca 4 conming years in mexico.
> I am married and have 3 kids, 2 will remain in spain and the youngest will join us to move to mexico.
> I am looking forward to the next chapter in my life and I think with all pros and cons , mexico is a great place to live.


:welcome:


----------



## jreese5384

Hi I'm James I live and work in Seattle. Thinking of moving south to San Diego and even thinking about living in TJ. Is it possible to do such a thing? If so is owning a house or condo better then renting? Are there any requirements needed to do such?


----------



## TundraGreen

jreese5384 said:


> Hi I'm James I live and work in Seattle. Thinking of moving south to San Diego and even thinking about living in TJ. Is it possible to do such a thing? If so is owning a house or condo better then renting? Are there any requirements needed to do such?


:welcome:


----------



## Me Linda

Hello everyone! My name is Melinda I am moving to Chapala in May . Everything is set up and ready to go ! This site has been so helpful! I have a million questions and apologize before hand for bugging everyone lol I am moving from Florida and lived in Palm Springs ca most of my life. Looking forward to Mexico!


----------



## Me Linda

Hello tundragreen ! I received the message from the welcome committee and tried to link to your boards rules . The only rule I could pull up from the link was be nice to each other, that will not be a problem I spend 17 years in social services lol but I think I am probably missing a few more rules ? Thanks Melinda


----------



## TundraGreen

Me Linda said:


> Hello tundragreen ! I received the message from the welcome committee and tried to link to your boards rules . The only rule I could pull up from the link was be nice to each other, that will not be a problem I spend 17 years in social services lol but I think I am probably missing a few more rules ? Thanks Melinda


I didn't know we had a welcome committee but I am glad you heard from them. The complete rules are located at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html. A link to it can be found on the right in the dark green after all the region links.


----------



## Isla Verde

Me Linda said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Melinda I am moving to Chapala in May . Everything is set up and ready to go ! This site has been so helpful! I have a million questions and apologize before hand for bugging everyone lol I am moving from Florida and lived in Palm Springs ca most of my life. Looking forward to Mexico!


Welcome to the Mexico Forum, Melinda. I spent a week's vacation in Chapala a few years ago and had a lovely time, but since I live in big bad Mexico City (only kidding, I love it here), I won't be able to help you with specific questions you may have about expat life in that part of the country. But if you are moving here on your own, I may be able to offer some insight into what life can be like here for a single foreign woman "of a certain age", in Spanish, "de la tercera edad".


----------



## Me Linda

Isla Verde said:


> Me Linda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! My name is Melinda I am moving to Chapala in May . Everything is set up and ready to go ! This site has been so helpful! I have a million questions and apologize before hand for bugging everyone lol I am moving from Florida and lived in Palm Springs ca most of my life. Looking forward to Mexico!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Mexico Forum, Melinda. I spent a week's vacation in Chapala a few years ago and had a lovely time, but since I live in big bad Mexico City (only kidding, I love it here), I won't be able to help you with specific questions you may have about expat life in that part of the country. But if you are moving here on your own, I may be able to offer some insight into what life can be like here for a single foreign woman "of a certain age", in Spanish, "de la tercera edad".
Click to expand...

. Thank you ! My body is heading to 60 but my brain is still 21 lol, what can life be like for us ? I am pretty tough , in my job I stared down ex cons, comforted homeless people that thought the government was sending signals into there brains and went Los Angeles during the Rodney King riots. Will Mexico be a challenge?


----------



## Me Linda

Hello I think I will restrict my participation in forums to questions I have about moving , I have tried to participate in ongoing conversation on forum but have been generally ignored. There seems to a clique here and I have only been member for 2 days but I can list who talks to each other , 4 in particular without even looking lol. I was hoping I could make some friends but the posts all seem to be from people that have known and liked ( or disliked ) each other for a long while. New voices not responded to except in short curt responses .


----------



## Isla Verde

Me Linda said:


> Hello I think I will restrict my participation in forums to questions I have about moving , I have tried to participate in ongoing conversation on forum but have been generally ignored. There seems to a clique here and I have only been member for 2 days but I can list who talks to each other , 4 in particular without even looking lol. I was hoping I could make some friends but the posts all seem to be from people that have known and liked ( or disliked ) each other for a long while. New voices not responded to except in short curt responses .


I'm sorry you feel that way, Me Linda. It's true that some of us have been members of the forum for several years, and in that sense do "know" each other, but I don't feel that anyone has tried to exclude you from any of the threads. Perhaps we need to know you a bit better before getting into lengthy answers to your queries and comments, many of which I have enjoyed reading.


----------



## Me Linda

I'm sorry Ms Green , your comments are thoughtful and helpful , you are not of the 4 lol, thank you ?


----------



## Isla Verde

Me Linda said:


> I'm sorry Ms Green , your comments are thoughtful and helpful , you are not of the 4 lol, thank you ?


For a few seconds, I wondered who Ms. Green was. Then I figured it out. You're welcome.


----------



## johnar

*New to this forum - Hola!*

Hola! 
I am new to the Expatforum and look forward to going through all of the information that others have posted, in preparation for our move to Mexico in the Spring. 
My wife and I are preparing to move to the Caribbean coast of Mexico or Costa Rica, from Dallas, TX.
We're hoping to find some insights within these forums to help us decide which will be best for us.
We currently have a prospect of operating a B&B in Costa Rica, beginning in May 2017, however we're open to any other possibilities, in Mexico, if the right thing pops up. 
Since we are retiring, cost of living is definitely a factor.


----------



## Stare Decisis

Hi there! 

I'm a "non-traditional" queer college student living on the West Coast. I've dreamed of studying abroad since junior high, but it never panned out for one reason or another (finances, being a minor, financial aid, etc.). 

My education has taken a meandering path, from public school to private liberal arts college, to hopping between community colleges in multiple states. I currently work full-time in addition to going to night class full-time at a community college, and will be transferring to a 4-year university for the Fall 2017 semester. My future school offers a wide array of study abroad programs with reciprocal tuition (finally, an affordable option!), and study abroad counts as units in residence, and my federal student aid and scholarships will all transfer over. 

I plan to spend this coming academic year (2017-2018) studying in central Mexico, and my "senior" year either in Chile or Spain (probably Chile). 

At 21 years old, I am by no means ready to "settle down" in any one place, and only plan to be in Mexico for a year on my current stay, so I don't know that I'd be considered an "expat," but I've been reading this forum for the past few years, and find it to be a valuable resource, so I thought I'd better register. 

I will be on a student visa, not a temporary resident permit, so I'll be seeking out info applicable to that (re: vehicles, healthcare, apartment rentals). I am already aware of and meet the requirements for a student visa. I haven't seen a ton of info on student visas (understandably so!), so I might be asking a lot of questions. I'm also interested about queer culture and dating in other parts of Mexico (my limited personal experience was that I was poorly received and feared in Cancun, but welcomed with open arms in Mexico City). 

I just got back from two weeks in Mexico, including a week in Mexico City, and totally fell in love (mostly with Mexico City; I could care less for the coastal towns). Thankfully, my host university (assuming I'm accepted) is within a short bus ride to CDMX, so I can still visit and keep in touch with all the friends I just made. 

I might share more about myself, including location, as I become more comfortable with the forum, but for now - that's me. Early 20's queer lady living on the West Coast, studying and working in the private legal sector, with previously advanced Spanish skills, but now low-intermediate due to lack of use. 

-Stare


----------



## TundraGreen

Stare Decisis said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm a "non-traditional" queer college student living on the West Coast. I've dreamed of studying abroad since junior high, but it never panned out for one reason or another (finances, being a minor, financial aid, etc.).
> 
> My education has taken a meandering path, from public school to private liberal arts college, to hopping between community colleges in multiple states. I currently work full-time in addition to going to night class full-time at a community college, and will be transferring to a 4-year university for the Fall 2017 semester. My future school offers a wide array of study abroad programs with reciprocal tuition (finally, an affordable option!), and study abroad counts as units in residence, and my federal student aid and scholarships will all transfer over.
> 
> I plan to spend this coming academic year (2017-2018) studying in central Mexico, and my "senior" year either in Chile or Spain (probably Chile).
> 
> At 21 years old, I am by no means ready to "settle down" in any one place, and only plan to be in Mexico for a year on my current stay, so I don't know that I'd be considered an "expat," but I've been reading this forum for the past few years, and find it to be a valuable resource, so I thought I'd better register.
> 
> I will be on a student visa, not a temporary resident permit, so I'll be seeking out info applicable to that (re: vehicles, healthcare, apartment rentals). I am already aware of and meet the requirements for a student visa. I haven't seen a ton of info on student visas (understandably so!), so I might be asking a lot of questions. I'm also interested about queer culture and dating in other parts of Mexico (my limited personal experience was that I was poorly received and feared in Cancun, but welcomed with open arms in Mexico City).
> 
> I just got back from two weeks in Mexico, including a week in Mexico City, and totally fell in love (mostly with Mexico City; I could care less for the coastal towns). Thankfully, my host university (assuming I'm accepted) is within a short bus ride to CDMX, so I can still visit and keep in touch with all the friends I just made.
> 
> I might share more about myself, including location, as I become more comfortable with the forum, but for now - that's me. Early 20's queer lady living on the West Coast, studying and working in the private legal sector, with previously advanced Spanish skills, but now low-intermediate due to lack of use.
> 
> -Stare


:welcome:


----------



## TurtleToo

Me Linda said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Melinda I am moving to Chapala in May . Everything is set up and ready to go ! This site has been so helpful! I have a million questions and apologize before hand for bugging everyone lol I am moving from Florida and lived in Palm Springs ca most of my life. Looking forward to Mexico!


I saw your name on another thread before reading this just now, and thought that your name was Linda, and that your were originally from Maine! (ME) I guess it's a good thing that I didn't have time that day to tell you that I'm from Maine, too. How wrong can one person be? Your post clearly states that you've lived in California most of your life. Anyway, welcome (again) Melinda from California!


----------



## TurtleToo

Welcome to the forum Johnar! 

Welcome, Stare Decisis! Nice name, by the way.


----------



## TXMex

Hi everyone! My name is Rudy, I'm from South Texas and I'm a fan of adventure sports. Things like Surfing, Scuba, Skydiving and whatever else gets the heart racing. Also an avid fisherman, both pole and spearfishing. Looking forward to being an active member on this forum. Currently looking at La Paz as a part time home. I usually work in the states about 7-8 months out of the year doing festival work. Hope all of you are doing well!


----------



## TurtleToo

TXMex said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Rudy, I'm from South Texas and I'm a fan of adventure sports. Things like Surfing, Scuba, Skydiving and whatever else gets the heart racing. Also an avid fisherman, both pole and spearfishing. Looking forward to being an active member on this forum. Currently looking at La Paz as a part time home. I usually work in the states about 7-8 months out of the year doing festival work. Hope all of you are doing well!



Welcome to the forum, Rudy! I'll enjoy hearing more about your upcoming move to La Paz, and your planning and questions. I don't know much about La Paz myself, but there are some here who do, and I know they'll be happy to hear from you. I'm guessing you may already know the area, since you are from South Texas? (And relatively close, I mean.) I'm shoveling snow today myself!

.


----------



## TXMex

TurtleToo said:


> Welcome to the forum, Rudy! I'll enjoy hearing more about your upcoming move to La Paz, and your planning and questions. I don't know much about La Paz myself, but there are some here who do, and I know they'll be happy to hear from you. I'm guessing you may already know the area, since you are from South Texas? (And relatively close, I mean.) I'm shoveling snow today myself!
> 
> .


Thanks! Being in South Texas, I've mostly visited border towns and central Mexico. Places like Monterrey, San Luis Potosi, and a bunch of small towns between here and there. Heh, here in Texas we've got a nice 80 degree weather going on. Can't handle the cold, tried it out in Northern Cali and that was enough. Haha


----------



## circle110

TravellingTiko said:


> Hello fellow expatriates!
> 
> My name is Celia. I am originally from Alberta in Canada. I am a bit of a reverse snowbird because I work in Canada during the winters as an environmental inspector. Yup working outside in the dead of Canadian winter, that's me! My husband, myself and our dog moved to Mexico in May 2016. We were originally in Mexico city. We knew that was temporary till our next house was ready. Yay Mexico burocracy. Next we lived in Pachuca Hidalgo. We were there until my husband was offered a spot on another project, so now we are living in Queretaro. We have about 18 months left in his contract with the possibility of extension. Anyone else live here currently?


Hi TravellingTiko! We are moving to Queretaro but won't be there until July. However, I'll be making some ground laying visits starting in the spring. I'll send you a PM, maybe we can get together and compare notes!


----------



## TurtleToo

doragone said:


> Hi - Hubby and I are considering a move to Mexico. In the 80's and 90's we had a place near Rosarito, but now we are looking to the mainland and want to learn all we can here from you who are in the know about the places to consider and those to avoid. Thanks for anything you can share, looking to visit in April or May this year (2017).


Hi, Dora, and welcome! Do you have any ideas yet about where you want to visit this spring? How long will you be able to stay? What kinds of things are you looking for?

.


----------



## esga

I'm Elisabeth and my husband and I have begun looking into moving, initially to the Chapala area. This won't happen until summer 2018, when we will retire. Coming down for 7-10 days, probably in June or July.


----------



## TundraGreen

esga said:


> I'm Elisabeth and my husband and I have begun looking into moving, initially to the Chapala area. This won't happen until summer 2018, when we will retire. Coming down for 7-10 days, probably in June or July.


:welcome:


----------



## TzS

Hey this is my first post on this site and forum and it seems as good a place as any to start. My husband Barry and I live in Toronto. This winter, I've realized that I'm at the point where I really don't want to spend one more grey cold winter in Canada. Toronto, as great a city as it is, is no longer offering any inspiration. So...looking to spend 2-3 months next winter (2018) on the Pacific Coast of Mexico with the intention to eventually settle somewhere. Barry may not be able to join me yet, so I'll start with at least 1 month of Spanish 'immersion' (to whatever degree one can be immersed). Have been happy to see that most towns have some kind of spanish learning centre. Considering Puerto Escondido or one of the smaller towns along the coast. Anyone on this forum living in/between Hualtuco and Puerto Escondido?


----------



## glowby

*Glowby is going*

Hi there! New here. I'm from Fox River Grove, IL (between Chicago and Wisconsin). 59 and divorced. I'm just beginning to make plans to immigrate to Mexico as a (semi-)retiree and permanent resident. 

My reasons for bailing on the US and embracing Mexico are...

1. My nest egg isn't enough to last long here in the US, at least not in a place I like. I lack confidence in Social Security. I don't plan to die very soon.

2. I love Mexican culture. Suits my personality perfectly. It's like a paradise to me.

3. I'm lucky to have great friends in Guadalajara who can help me with my first steps and support me in other ways. Beautiful families!

4. My sense of 'National Pride' as a US citizen is vanishing rapidly. I don't feel tied here by any kind of patriotic sentiments, not anymore.

Although I could coast on my savings and investments nicely in Mexico, it looks like it might be a close call with the financial entry requirements for retirement. But I don't plan on just sitting around. I have a young business that finally started paying most of the bills last year. I entertain at outdoor parties and festivals with giant soap bubble effects, and sell the necessary equipment to other entertainers worldwide. (See 'Glowby the Bubbler' on Facebook.) This thing could work in Mexico too.

I can read and write Spanish fairly well and speak it well enough to *usually* get by. But I still have a lot of trouble understanding it when it's spoken.

Anyway, hola!


----------



## circle110

glowby said:


> Hi there! New here. I'm from Fox River Grove, IL (between Chicago and Wisconsin). 59 and divorced. I'm just beginning to make plans to immigrate to Mexico as a (semi-)retiree and permanent resident.
> 
> My reasons for bailing on the US and embracing Mexico are...
> 
> 1. My nest egg isn't enough to last long here in the US, at least not in a place I like. I lack confidence in Social Security. I don't plan to die very soon.
> 
> 2. I love Mexican culture. Suits my personality perfectly. It's like a paradise to me.
> 
> 3. I'm lucky to have great friends in Guadalajara who can help me with my first steps and support me in other ways. Beautiful families!
> 
> 4. My sense of 'National Pride' as a US citizen is vanishing rapidly. I don't feel tied here by any kind of patriotic sentiments, not anymore.
> 
> Although I could coast on my savings and investments nicely in Mexico, it looks like it might be a close call with the financial entry requirements for retirement. But I don't plan on just sitting around. I have a young business that finally started paying most of the bills last year. I entertain at outdoor parties and festivals with giant soap bubble effects, and sell the necessary equipment to other entertainers worldwide. (See 'Glowby the Bubbler' on Facebook.) This thing could work in Mexico too.
> 
> I can read and write Spanish fairly well and speak it well enough to *usually* get by. But I still have a lot of trouble understanding it when it's spoken.
> 
> Anyway, hola!


Hello and welcome! We are living right now in Westchester, IL - not too far down the road from you. We lived in Guanajuato for 5 years but had to move to the Chicago area for 3 years due to a family illness but we're now ready to return to Mexico in April.

It sounds like you have a very good head start for your move. I am guessing that you are seeking permanent residency to deal with the working in Mexico issue. There is a way you can get a work permit attached to a temporary residency but that usually involves showing a college degree or some other certification in your field and I don't know if that is an option for what you do. It still may worth looking into if you fall shy of the income requirements for permanent. In any case, good luck! It sounds like you will be one of the folks that makes the transition work well for them.


----------



## glowby

Hi circle!

My main goal in permanent residency is to reside there permanently. There's no such thing as certification in my field. I doubt very much I can leverage it to help with my immigration but maybe I shouldn't rule it out. I am (was) well educated and certified in the field of software design and development but haven't worked in the field for 6 yrs and don't plan to return to it.


----------



## circle110

glowby said:


> Hi circle!
> 
> My main goal in permanent residency is to reside there permanently. There's no such thing as certification in my field. I doubt very much I can leverage it to help with my immigration but maybe I shouldn't rule it out. I am (was) well educated and certified in the field of software design and development but haven't worked in the field for 6 yrs and don't plan to return to it.


I kind of figured that there wasn't any special certification. Just be aware that you can't work legally unless you have either permanent residency or a work stamp on you temporary. If you qualify financially for permanent then it's all a moot point anyway.

Temporary residency can be converted into permanent after 4 years, so temporary is also a road to living there permanently; it just doesn't give you the right to work without that stamp until you convert to permanent. When I had my temporary residency previously I got the stamp added without too much hassle or heavy scrutiny but I have a music degree and the stamp was to work as a musician and music teacher so it was an easy sell.


----------



## TundraGreen

circle110 said:


> I kind of figured that there wasn't any special certification. Just be aware that you can't work legally unless you have either permanent residency or a work stamp on you temporary. If you qualify financially for permanent then it's all a moot point anyway.
> 
> Temporary residency can be converted into permanent after 4 years, so temporary is also a road to living there permanently; it just doesn't give you the right to work without that stamp until you convert to permanent. When I had my temporary residency previously I got the stamp added without too much hassle or heavy scrutiny but I have a music degree and the stamp was to work as a musician and music teacher so it was an easy sell.


For those new to the whole residency issue, there are some other differences between temporary and permanent visas. 

The three big differences that come to mind are:
§ As mentioned, permanent allows employment in Mexico with no further permission; temporary requires an additional permission.
§ Temporary can bring a US/Canada/etc plated car into Mexico and drive it. Permanent cannot.
§ After 5 years on a permanent, one is eligible to apply for Mexican citizenship. Temporary does not count towards that end.
§ Also, of course, the qualifying income/asset thresholds are different.


----------



## glowby

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## wmwise

Howdy Everyone !! My wife Joni and I will soon be retiring....yahooooooo and it looks like we will be trying to relocate to Chapala or Ajijic. Would love to hear from some folks who are there and what the real pros and cons are and what the cost of living is. There is a lot of info out there online, but you just don't know how much is real or fiction. 

Really looking forward to talking with y,all !!!!!

Bill


----------



## TundraGreen

wmwise said:


> Howdy Everyone !! My wife Joni and I will soon be retiring....yahooooooo and it looks like we will be trying to relocate to Chapala or Ajijic. Would love to hear from some folks who are there and what the real pros and cons are and what the cost of living is. There is a lot of info out there online, but you just don't know how much is real or fiction.
> 
> Really looking forward to talking with y,all !!!!!
> 
> Bill


:welcome:


----------



## wmwise

Thanks Tundragreen !!!!!!


----------



## Akire66

Hello there! My name is Erika, from Seattle, and I'm hoping to move to Mexico City at the end of the summer to teach English. It's been difficult finding a job from here though. So for now, I'm just looking for information on places to live, cost of living, companies to research, and any other advice y'all might have. Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen

Akire66 said:


> Hello there! My name is Erika, from Seattle, and I'm hoping to move to Mexico City at the end of the summer to teach English. It's been difficult finding a job from here though. So for now, I'm just looking for information on places to live, cost of living, companies to research, and any other advice y'all might have. Thanks!


:welcome:


----------



## txgal

*A warm place in the sun*

Hi, My name is Dawn, I have a love of the Caribbean and have seen quite a bit of it. I lived on the Texas/Mexico border for 20+ yrs and live there currently. I also spent 6 months on St Thomas and 3 months on Roatan. I have come to the conclusion that my heart is and always will be in the caribbean, particularly latin america. I am starting to look at properties around the playa del carmen area and further south. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! I am a divorced and in my early 50's, so would like to find an area with an active expat community. Planning a trip down in May to check it all out. Going to start in Puerto Morelos. So glad I found this forum!


----------



## TundraGreen

txgal said:


> Hi, My name is Dawn, I have a love of the Caribbean and have seen quite a bit of it. I lived on the Texas/Mexico border for 20+ yrs and live there currently. I also spent 6 months on St Thomas and 3 months on Roatan. I have come to the conclusion that my heart is and always will be in the caribbean, particularly latin america. I am starting to look at properties around the playa del carmen area and further south. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! I am a divorced and in my early 50's, so would like to find an area with an active expat community. Planning a trip down in May to check it all out. Going to start in Puerto Morelos. So glad I found this forum!


:welcome:


----------



## RustyDreams

I am not sure what I am doing so forgive my errors.... Trying to find somewhere near to US ON Ocean to retire...Not rich by any means...Disabled since 1998...Spine and neck issues, diabetes and bursitis in my butt....And I kid you not that hurts like a ....when you cannot sit... I miss people...I had been traveling for three years from Shreveport when I fell paralyzed...So all the people that were my friends, well faded away...Due to chronic pain cannot make plans, and I am boring in many ways as TV is my only ally these past 10 years or so...I just so miss the salt air...Also am scared to death about all I hear about crime and killing in Mexico....But I guess if you know where to say away from you do ok.....

Pleased to meet you......
RustyDreams


----------



## CassieM

*Hello Every One*

Hi Cassie here, I am from Georgia USA. My husband and I are thinking of moving to Xalapa Veracruz Mexico. He is from Martinez De La Torre Veracruz Mexico but have not lived there since his late teens and he in now much older ( We are in our mid 40's). We are both nervous because of several reasons 1) I have a young adult son who has Downs Syndrome and wondering about health care in the area. He is pretty healthy but just in case 2) I'm not sure about how receptive that area is to inter racial marriages (I am a black woman). I do not see many posts regarding Xalapa and wondering if anyone has information regarding that city/area, and if they think it is a nice area to move to. I am a remote worker for a US company and would like to know about wired connection internet speed, etc. Do I still have to get permission to work even if I work remotely? 

I am so happy that I found this forum and what I have read so far are that so many are willing to share there experiences, thank you for that! I look forward to educating myself with whatever information that I can devour so that we can make an informed decision for our family. So any information that you share is greatly appreciated

Thank you in advance for sharing your insightfulness.....Cassie


----------



## natzeret0708

*Short term stay in Mexico*

Hi, my name is Daniel, and I am looking to live in Mexico for a short term stay (6 to 9 months initially) for medical reasons. I am detoxing off a medication that was legally prescribed to me here in California, and I am looking for a safe and relaxing place to live while I suffer the unpleasant effects of withdrawal. Having access to a local doctor would be a nice bonus because medical supervision is always helpful and sometimes required in these situations. Having access to an expat community would also be helpful as my Spanish skills are at a low-intermediate level. I am not quite sure where to look in Mexico for a place to stay. I've started by looking on Airbnb for monthly rentals but I am sure there are better deals out there. My budget is around $1,100 a month and I will be taking a leave of absence from my job to deal with this issue. I look forward to reading more on the forums about how to make living in Mexico a reality (in my case, in the short term). The U.S.A can be very stressful and I am just looking for a place that can refresh my spirit.


----------



## TurtleToo

RustyDreams said:


> I am not sure what I am doing so forgive my errors.... Trying to find somewhere near to US ON Ocean to retire...Not rich by any means...Disabled since 1998...Spine and neck issues, diabetes and bursitis in my butt....And I kid you not that hurts like a ....when you cannot sit... I miss people...I had been traveling for three years from Shreveport when I fell paralyzed...So all the people that were my friends, well faded away...Due to chronic pain cannot make plans, and I am boring in many ways as TV is my only ally these past 10 years or so...I just so miss the salt air...Also am scared to death about all I hear about crime and killing in Mexico....But I guess if you know where to say away from you do ok.....
> 
> Pleased to meet you......
> RustyDreams


Welcome to the forum, RustyDreams! Chronic pain can certainly sap life of a lot of its pleasure. I hope finding that salt air location can bring some of back for you. I agree that you will be able to live safely in Mexico if you use some common sense. Again, welcome!


----------



## TurtleToo

CassieM said:


> Hi Cassie here, I am from Georgia USA. My husband and I are thinking of moving to Xalapa Veracruz Mexico. He is from Martinez De La Torre Veracruz Mexico but have not lived there since his late teens and he in now much older ( We are in our mid 40's). We are both nervous because of several reasons 1) I have a young adult son who has Downs Syndrome and wondering about health care in the area. He is pretty healthy but just in case 2) I'm not sure about how receptive that area is to inter racial marriages (I am a black woman). I do not see many posts regarding Xalapa and wondering if anyone has information regarding that city/area, and if they think it is a nice area to move to. I am a remote worker for a US company and would like to know about wired connection internet speed, etc. Do I still have to get permission to work even if I work remotely?
> 
> I am so happy that I found this forum and what I have read so far are that so many are willing to share there experiences, thank you for that! I look forward to educating myself with whatever information that I can devour so that we can make an informed decision for our family. So any information that you share is greatly appreciated
> 
> Thank you in advance for sharing your insightfulness.....Cassie


Hello, Cassie, and welcome to the forum! The quality of available health care in Mexico depends largely on your location. (Well, I suppose that is true in the US also.) There is excellent, state-of-the-art care in cities such as Guadalajara; and little beyond basic services to be had in many smaller, more remote locations. Someone here may be able to tell you about the Xalapa area specifically. All I know is that it is famous for its frequently misty climate, that some like, and some do not. 

You are probably already aware that you will find much less in the way of a social support and services network for Downs Syndrome than exists in the US. 

We're happy to have you join us!


----------



## TundraGreen

CassieM said:


> Hi Cassie here, I am from Georgia USA. My husband and I are thinking of moving to Xalapa Veracruz Mexico. He is from Martinez De La Torre Veracruz Mexico but have not lived there since his late teens and he in now much older ( We are in our mid 40's). We are both nervous because of several reasons 1) I have a young adult son who has Downs Syndrome and wondering about health care in the area. He is pretty healthy but just in case 2) I'm not sure about how receptive that area is to inter racial marriages (I am a black woman). I do not see many posts regarding Xalapa and wondering if anyone has information regarding that city/area, and if they think it is a nice area to move to. I am a remote worker for a US company and would like to know about wired connection internet speed, etc. Do I still have to get permission to work even if I work remotely?
> 
> I am so happy that I found this forum and what I have read so far are that so many are willing to share there experiences, thank you for that! I look forward to educating myself with whatever information that I can devour so that we can make an informed decision for our family. So any information that you share is greatly appreciated
> 
> Thank you in advance for sharing your insightfulness.....Cassie


Cassie, there is a group here called DIF (Desarolla de Familia Integral). They offer support to families and may know something about programs or groups for Downs Syndrome individuals. It is pretty common here. The Xalapa metropolitan area is nearly a million people so programs are not impossible, but I have no idea what they might be.

As far as reception for interracial marriages, I will be very surprised if you experience any issues, particularly in a metropolitan area. Mexico has so few immigrants of any kind that there aren't enough different people to make it worth anyone's energy to get upset about it. Gay couples are common in Guadalajara, arguably one of the more conservative parts of the country, and no one raises an eyebrow about them.


----------



## TurtleToo

natzeret0708 said:


> Hi, my name is Daniel, and I am looking to live in Mexico for a short term stay (6 to 9 months initially) for medical reasons. I am detoxing off a medication that was legally prescribed to me here in California, and I am looking for a safe and relaxing place to live while I suffer the unpleasant effects of withdrawal. Having access to a local doctor would be a nice bonus because medical supervision is always helpful and sometimes required in these situations. Having access to an expat community would also be helpful as my Spanish skills are at a low-intermediate level. I am not quite sure where to look in Mexico for a place to stay. I've started by looking on Airbnb for monthly rentals but I am sure there are better deals out there. My budget is around $1,100 a month and I will be taking a leave of absence from my job to deal with this issue. I look forward to reading more on the forums about how to make living in Mexico a reality (in my case, in the short term). The U.S.A can be very stressful and I am just looking for a place that can refresh my spirit.


Hello, Daniel, and welcome! I'm sorry to hear about your medical difficulties, and hope things will get easier for you over the next few months. There is a useful link in this thread below that provides good descriptions of a number of places in Mexico to get you started thinking. You can research any that appeal to you, and ask questions here for further info. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me.../1221561-looking-great-expat-communities.html

If you know that you are looking for a place with an established ex-pat community, that gives you a starting point, and requires a bit more population than some smaller places that you might find peaceful and relaxing. There are big climate differences from one region to another, so your enjoyment or tolerance of heat/cold might be a part of your decision if you have strong preferences. 

And yes, you can find much less expensive rentals than Airbnb. But having an Airbnb rental lined up for a week or two during which you explore and get yourself oriented can work well. During that time you can get to know the local area, explore the neighborhoods, and find a monthly rental that you like and can afford.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jim from Alaska

*Retiring in Chapala*

New guy here. My name is Jim and I was raised in Alaska(hence the name)and have finally reached that magical age of retirement. My wife and I are currently considering retirement 'lakeside' as they call it. After living in Alaska and a short stint living in Charlotte NC and currently living in Colorado we are ready for the last phase of life. I plan on visiting lakeside late April to see what it's all about so if anyone has any do's/dont's they want to share I'd appreciate it very much and thanks.


----------



## TurtleToo

Jim from Alaska said:


> New guy here. My name is Jim and I was raised in Alaska(hence the name)and have finally reached that magical age of retirement. My wife and I are currently considering retirement 'lakeside' as they call it. After living in Alaska and a short stint living in Charlotte NC and currently living in Colorado we are ready for the last phase of life. I plan on visiting lakeside late April to see what it's all about so if anyone has any do's/dont's they want to share I'd appreciate it very much and thanks.


Welcome, Jim! We are so pleased to have you join us. Several members of the forum live or have lived by Lake Chapala and are very familiar with the area. They should be able to answer questions for you. April is only a few weeks away! 

.


----------



## CassieM

TurtleToo said:


> Hello, Cassie, and welcome to the forum! The quality of available health care in Mexico depends largely on your location. (Well, I suppose that is true in the US also.) There is excellent, state-of-the-art care in cities such as Guadalajara; and little beyond basic services to be had in many smaller, more remote locations. Someone here may be able to tell you about the Xalapa area specifically. All I know is that it is famous for its frequently misty climate, that some like, and some do not.
> 
> You are probably already aware that you will find much less in the way of a social support and services network for Downs Syndrome than exists in the US.
> 
> We're happy to have you join us!


Thank you so much TurtleToo for the information! Based on the research that I've done so far, yes I agree I/we can receive quality health care in some parts of Mexico. Thank you again for your response it was very helpful


----------



## CassieM

TundraGreen said:


> Cassie, there is a group here called DIF (Desarolla de Familia Integral). They offer support to families and may know something about programs or groups for Downs Syndrome individuals. It is pretty common here. The Xalapa metropolitan area is nearly a million people so programs are not impossible, but I have no idea what they might be.
> 
> As far as reception for interracial marriages, I will be very surprised if you experience any issues, particularly in a metropolitan area. Mexico has so few immigrants of any kind that there aren't enough different people to make it worth anyone's energy to get upset about it. Gay couples are common in Guadalajara, arguably one of the more conservative parts of the country, and no one raises an eyebrow about them.


ThundraGreen thanks for the lead I will definitely look more into Desarolla de Familia Integral.


----------



## CassieM

*Question*

TundraGreen, I do have a question. I noticed or maybe you mentioned that you live in Guadalajara Jalisco. My husband knows that I love the beach and the part of Georgia where I live gets very humid which I can deal with and actually like. So with that being the case he mentioned another option that we can explore is Puerto Vallarta Jalisco. I see that is approx 200 miles from your city. Can you share info regarding affordability, health care, climate and any other helpful info. We were interested in Xalapa Veracruz which is not totally ruled out, based on my research I do know the climates are different.







TundraGreen said:


> Cassie, there is a group here called DIF (Desarolla de Familia Integral). They offer support to families and may know something about programs or groups for Downs Syndrome individuals. It is pretty common here. The Xalapa metropolitan area is nearly a million people so programs are not impossible, but I have no idea what they might be.
> 
> As far as reception for interracial marriages, I will be very surprised if you experience any issues, particularly in a metropolitan area. Mexico has so few immigrants of any kind that there aren't enough different people to make it worth anyone's energy to get upset about it. Gay couples are common in Guadalajara, arguably one of the more conservative parts of the country, and no one raises an eyebrow about them.


----------



## TundraGreen

CassieM said:


> TundraGreen, I do have a question. I noticed or maybe you mentioned that you live in Guadalajara Jalisco. My husband knows that I love the beach and the part of Georgia where I live gets very humid which I can deal with and actually like. So with that being the case he mentioned another option that we can explore is Puerto Vallarta Jalisco. I see that is approx 200 miles from your city. Can you share info regarding affordability, health care, climate and any other helpful info. We were interested in Xalapa Veracruz which is not totally ruled out, based on my research I do know the climates are different.


There has been lots of discussion about Puerto Vallarta on the forum. You might want to put "Puerto Vallarta" in the Google search box at the top of each Forum page. It will give you links to lots (475) threads on it, some of them fairly recent. I don't have much first hand knowledge of it although I have passed through a few times and even spent two nights there once.


----------



## horseshoe846

During our search for the perfect place - we did pass through PV. We rented a condo on the southern side, near where they filmed some iguana movie back when. The accommodations were nice but at one point I was trapped in the elevator due to power failure. It's interesting that my wife was not in that elevator with me - she headed down a few minutes earlier. There was no way for me to notify anyone of my predicament other than my wife - who finally realized something was up. At some point the power came back on - but it was a LONG time. Is it fair for me to judge a potential retirement site based on such an experience ? Also - there was no A/C in our rental and there were frequent electrical outages so even the fans didn't work. It was HOT. 

The condo had a beach-side pool and every morning one of the condo owners had their large dogs swimming in the pool doing who knows what.

So those are my remembrances of PV.


----------



## TundraGreen

horseshoe846 said:


> During our search for the perfect place - we did pass through PV. We rented a condo on the southern side, near where they filmed some iguana movie back when. The accommodations were nice but at one point I was trapped in the elevator due to power failure. It's interesting that my wife was not in that elevator with me - she headed down a few minutes earlier. There was no way for me to notify anyone of my predicament other than my wife - who finally realized something was up. At some point the power came back on - but it was a LONG time. Is it fair for me to judge a potential retirement site based on such an experience ? Also - there was no A/C in our rental and there were frequent electrical outages so even the fans didn't work. It was HOT.
> 
> The condo had a beach-side pool and every morning one of the condo owners had their large dogs swimming in the pool doing who knows what.
> 
> So those are my remembrances of PV.


The movie was Night of the Iguana with Burt Reynolds, Ava Gardner and Deborah Kerr. It was filmed in Mismaloya. I suspect Mismaloya is more upscale now, but have never been there. Power outages are still pretty common however, maybe a dozen times a year where I live. Usually they last a few minutes to a few hours.


----------



## CassieM

TundraGreen said:


> There has been lots of discussion about Puerto Vallarta on the forum. You might want to put "Puerto Vallarta" in the Google search box at the top of each Forum page. It will give you links to lots (475) threads on it, some of them fairly recent. I don't have much first hand knowledge of it although I have passed through a few times and even spent two nights there once.




Thanks I will definitely take a look at those threads


----------



## DiverSailor123

No It wasnt! It was Richard Burton and Elizabeth Taylor !! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Night_of_the_Iguana_(film)


TundraGreen said:


> The movie was Night of the Iguana with Burt Reynolds, Ava Gardner and Deborah Kerr. It was filmed in Mismaloya. I suspect Mismaloya is more upscale now, but have never been there. Power outages are still pretty common however, maybe a dozen times a year where I live. Usually they last a few minutes to a few hours.


----------



## TundraGreen

DiverSailor123 said:


> No It wasnt! It was Richard Burton and Elizabeth Taylor !! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Night_of_the_Iguana_(film)


Right and wrong.

I had a senior moment and typed Burt Reynolds when I meant Richard Burton, so thank you for the correction. However the female leads were Deborah Kerr and Ava Gardner. Elizabeth Taylor was Burton's soon-to-be wife and on the set but not in the movie. Read the page you linked.


----------



## DiverSailor123

Your Absolutely Correct .. we now stand 1 and 1 hahaha : ) PV will, until the baby Boomers all die , be equated with Dick and Liz.. So YOUR RIGHT .. Liz wasnt in "That" night ...  




TundraGreen said:


> Right and wrong.
> 
> I had a senior moment and typed Burt Reynolds when I meant Richard Burton, so thank you for the correction. However the female leads were Deborah Kerr and Ava Gardner. Elizabeth Taylor was Burton's soon-to-be wife and on the set but not in the movie. Read the page you linked.


----------



## roamingstartup

Hello everyone,

My wife and I are originally from Kansas City and now we live in San Miguel De Allende Mexico. 

We love the city and will be here for at least a year, perhaps longer.

If I can awnser any questions or help in any way let me know.


----------



## whiteumbrella

Are you still the moderator of the Mexico forum, and if not, who is? Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde

whiteumbrella said:


> Are you still the moderator of the Mexico forum, and if not, who is? Thanks.


To whom is your question addressed?


----------



## Jim from Alaska

wmwise said:


> Howdy Everyone !! My wife Joni and I will soon be retiring....yahooooooo and it looks like we will be trying to relocate to Chapala or Ajijic. Would love to hear from some folks who are there and what the real pros and cons are and what the cost of living is. There is a lot of info out there online, but you just don't know how much is real or fiction.
> 
> Really looking forward to talking with y,all !!!!!
> 
> Bill


Greetings....I to am looking to retire 'lakeside ', but didn't get much info on my introduction. So if you happen to find someone that is willing to share I'd appreciate it because it looks like we're both looking for the same information. I will be there towards the end of April to see if it everything you see, hear and read about so hit me up the beginning of May and I'll be able to hopefully help you out.


----------



## TurtleToo

:deadhorse:yy


roamingstartup said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wife and I are originally from Kansas City and now we live in San Miguel De Allende Mexico.
> 
> We love the city and will be here for at least a year, perhaps longer.
> 
> If I can awnser any questions or help in any way let me know.


Welcome to the forum, Roamingstartup! I lived in Kansas City for a short time many years ago while my husband attended graduate school there. It will be a great to have another voice to offer information and first-hand advice about living in San Miguel de Allende.


----------



## retiredrailgirl

*Midwest USA*

Hi expats,

My name is Becky Swift. My husband Bob and I are both retired from Union Pacific Railroad. We are originally from Missouri but our jobs were transferred to Omaha in the '80s. My husband's brother (who is also retired from Union Pacific Railroad) has retired to Arizona and is always trying to get us to do the same. I have no interest in living in the desert. Greenery, trees, flowers, etc. are important to me. The only plus I can see for living in Arizona is the low humidity. I do not like weather extremes in either direction. Too cold in Omaha in winter. Too hot in Arizona in summer. My dream has always been to retire on a lake. Albeit, somewhere in Missouri. 

After signing up for and reading several forums and newsletters, I have decided the weather in Chapala seems ideal. I just need to get my husband on board. Bob speaks only English and is very hesitant to move out of the US. I speak very limited high school Spanish. But, I am very open to learning more. 

Bob & I like to travel. We have been to Europe numerous times in the last 15 years but always with a guided tour. One of our favorite trips was a week long wine and fall color cruise on the Rhine river. We both enjoy drinking wine and have sampled wines from many countries. We sign up for wine dinners here at home. 

I would like to plan a trip for the two of us to visit the Chapala Lake area. I believe 2 weeks would be a good amount of time. I understand there is a high season and a rainy season. What time of the year do you think would be best to show my husband the area in it's best light? As far as lodging, should we rent a room in a B&B? Flying into Guadalajara shouldn't be a problem. What time of day would be best so we can catch a bus to Chapala? Is there an online bus schedule I can access? Is English spoken in the airport and bus depot? 

I read somewhere that Lake Chapala is not very deep. Are boats allowed on the lake? Is there fishing or other water sports? Seems like golf is very popular and it is a favorite of my husband's. Are there public golf courses? Or, only private?

If this first trip is successful, I will encourage another trip for a longer stay. We will have to decide if it is a good fit for us. We have been vacationing in Florida for many years. Since 2014, I have had 3 surgeries on my scalp for skin cancer. I really don't want to spend my time on a beach worrying about sun exposure. Exploring new places is right up my alley. Adventure is calling.

Thanks for any suggestions you can give. 

retiredrailgirl


----------



## RVGRINGO

Hi Becky,
Chapala has great weather and ambiance, with a lakefront malecon, walkable small city center, restaurants, etc. Sun is stronger at the mile-high elevation, so cover your head. Yes, the lake is very shallow and there is fishing, both commercial and invividual, but not a lot of recreational boating, due to the fish nets/traps and variable shoreline as the lake rises and falls, which defeats having any good marina facilities, fuel docks, etc.
Taking a taxi from the Guadalajara airport is recommended, at about 450 pesos, as there is no direct shuttle bus to Chapala. Just buy a ticket for Chapala at the taxi desk and go to the curb, where you will be assigned a taxi.
April and May can be a bit warm with the sun directly overhead on the E-W streets, while December and January will require a jacket in the evenings. Rainy season, mid-June to Mid-September, is delightful with most rain happening in the evening or night, seldom interfering with being out and about. Everything is lush and green and the air is perfect.
You might find staying in Chapala convenient to buses to Guadalajara (1 hr) or Ajijic (a few minutes), and the malecon, lake, shopping, restaurants all walkable from any of the hotels. The finest is Villa San Francisco (Hotel Villa San Francisco), in my opinion, but there are others. If you want to be in the middle of “expatville“, you could stay in a B&B in Ajijic, where there are more restaurants serving “expat food“ and more elderly US and Canadian residents to meet. We lived there for a few years, then moved to Chapala for the next ten. Either way, you will be able to investigate the area with ease.


----------



## retiredrailgirl

Thanks so much for all the good info RVGringo. I am getting excited.


----------



## Jim from Alaska

retiredrailgirl said:


> Thanks so much for all the good info RVGringo. I am getting excited.


I will be visiting "lakeside " April 22nd thru the 29th and am looking forward to it because if everything is as advertised my wife and I want to retire there. So, stay tuned and I'll share my experiences with you.


----------



## esga

I see several people have recently posted about wanting to move to the Lake Chapala area. There is a new Facebook page for those of us who are looking to move by the end of 2018 - not to replace sites like this, but just to get to know each other, share schedules, etc. It's called chapala newbies 2018. My husband and I are going down in the summer this year to see if it's right for us to move next year.


----------



## MrNeal

*Brand New Member*

I'm from Long Island, NY. My first trip to mexico was in 1987, my dad taught spanish in public school in the late 60's. I've got a pretty good vocabulary, but doing verb tenses is difficult, but I get around OK after a few days back in, and warmup.
My wife has family in Oaxaca and Mexico City, we're interested in putting up a house in Zaachila. It was kind of sudden and unexpected, but my wife owns a piece of land, 
20x40 m (four 10x20 lots) in one of the new developments. 
no electric or gas or roads yet, a communal well is all so far. 
Really nice thinking about having the place to retire to eventually. 
thanks!


----------



## realtorincancun

hola everyone! im my name is ramon I am mexican and my wife is american.
i went to college in the usa and lived in france for a few years.
but found i am most happy right here in cancun mexico. i am a real estate agent in cancun for more than 4 years now.
i look forward to answering any ones questions about realestate, or daily life, especially about cancun, buying and selling cars, driving down from the usa, shopping, medical care, taxes, notary, you name it. i want everyone in the world to understand how amazing mexico is and the lifestyle we have to offer. things are not as complicated as they seem
gracias!


----------



## Adele M

I am new to the expat forum. I am a Canadian who holds dual citizenship with the U.K. I have recently completed my nursing degree at Glasgow university and am awaiting an answer from NNAS on whether or not my degree is comparable to canada. My classmate was given a comparable for the US and is writing the NCLEX next month. I wiss to work in BC Canada and have secured employment if I can get registered. If I get a comparable will I be exempt from the NCAS assessments? I'm 41 and am hopeful the NCLEX is the only thing I'll have to do. Have any uk nurses completed the process?


----------



## Owings72

Hello I'm Allan from Oregon USA wondering what are the best small towns/villages in Jalisco state that are affordable?? I've been looking at Tequila area! Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen

Owings72 said:


> Hello I'm Allan from Oregon USA wondering what are the best small towns/villages in Jalisco state that are affordable?? I've been looking at Tequila area! Thanks


There are hundreds of villages in Jalisco. They are all affordable except for the coasts or Lake Chapala. You might want to look at the list of Pueblo Magicos. They tend to have some interesting features. There are quite a few in Jalisco.


----------



## guittarzzan

*Planning for retirement*

Hi everyone,

Just signed up to hopefully gather a lot of much needed info from other expats who have boots on the ground in Mexico so that I make good, educated decisions throughout this process.
My name is Steve. I'm a UPS driver in the Portland, Or USA area and am 6 years away from retirement. I'm planning on buying or building a place in Mexico and becoming a permanent resident. 
My reasons for retiring in Mexico are: Cost of living, weather, the food, the people and did I mention the cost of living? 
I have 4 years of Spanish from school, but am fairly rusty so I'll be digging into some spanish classes a year or two before the big move.
My main interests are songwriting, weightlifting, watersports and a lot of other things too.
Thanks in advance for all the help I'm sure I'll get here.

cheers,
Steve


----------



## Owings72

Thank You! I'm looking to moving to Mexico hearing very things about affordable living. I'm looking to retire!


----------



## TurtleToo

Adele M said:


> I am new to the expat forum. I am a Canadian who holds dual citizenship with the U.K. I have recently completed my nursing degree at Glasgow university and am awaiting an answer from NNAS on whether or not my degree is comparable to canada. My classmate was given a comparable for the US and is writing the NCLEX next month. I wiss to work in BC Canada and have secured employment if I can get registered. If I get a comparable will I be exempt from the NCAS assessments? I'm 41 and am hopeful the NCLEX is the only thing I'll have to do. Have any uk nurses completed the process?



Welcome, Adele! Did you realize that you were posting in the Mexico forum? Good luck with the Canadian registration process.

.


----------



## Owings72

What cell phone/internet providers cover Jalisco?


----------



## sparks

Owings72 said:


> What cell phone/internet providers cover Jalisco?


Telcel covers all of Mexico and the US and Canada. I imagine most CEL companies do the same


----------



## sparks

Owings72 said:


> Hello I'm Allan from Oregon USA wondering what are the best small towns/villages in Jalisco state that are affordable?? I've been looking at Tequila area! Thanks


The coast does not have to be expensive. The main issue is summer heat and humidity. Been in Melaque on Jalisco coast for 12 years


----------



## Owings72

*weather*

Thanks i was just about to ask about the weather & where it wouldn't be so humid


----------



## TundraGreen

Owings72 said:


> What cell phone/internet providers cover Jalisco?


As Sparks noted, Telcel covers pretty much all of Mexico. AT&T Mexico bought out IusaCel. They have some bargain basement prices, but have no coverage outside of the major cities.


----------



## TundraGreen

Owings72 said:


> Thanks i was just about to ask about the weather & where it wouldn't be so humid


Elevation is a pretty good proxy for climate. Higher equals cooler and drier.


----------



## Owings72

Ok Thanks!


----------



## horseshoe846

TundraGreen said:


> Elevation is a pretty good proxy for climate. Higher equals cooler and drier.


Not sure I can go along with that statement. Higher might mean cooler in the early morning hours but not later in the day (like now 4PM). It is skin burning hot at the moment at 5800 feet. And as for drier - ok at the moment it is extremely dry - but soon we will enter a 3-5 month rainy season which will rival hurricane season in the US.

Edit : in fact we get the remnants of the hurricanes from both coasts.


----------



## LoveBeingFree

Hello Everyone,

My name is Bianca and I am a new member to this forum. My husband and I live in the U.S. at this point (and have for many years), but we are both from other countries originally. I was born in Germany and my husband is from Jamaica, so we are not afraid of new opportunities and adventures.

We have been pondering about leaving the U.S. for about five years (give or take), but there has always been a reason not to. At this point we have made up our minds to go for it. I am looking forward to reading posts and gaining information/knowledge from this group and hopefully be able to relocate within the next year.

The main concern we have is for our son. He is all for it (he inherited my adventurous spirit), but we will need to enroll him in school. I am sure I will gain insight from the forum. I am so happy to be here and look forward to making "friends".


----------



## sacrayton

*New To Site*

Hello everyone! I am an American living in the U.S. and planning to retire in Mexico. My plan is to live in or near Ensenada. I would like to purchase property there, and then design my own home and then build. My wife is a Mexican national, originally from Morelia, Michoacan. I am fluent in Spanish, and I love the Mexican culture. I hope to get good sound advice from this site regarding land purchasing and living in and around Ensenada. I did live in Cancun years ago for over 2 years, working as an Engineer. So I am somewhat accustomed to life in Mexico. I look forward to connecting with others with the same interests.

Stephen


----------



## PV Bob

*First post - Hello!!!*

Hi everyone - well we have started to make the jump ... about a year earlier than we planned, but we found our dream home in Vallarta and will be closing in a couple weeks. It will be 6 - 8 months before I retire (early), sell our home in Toronto and head down full time. In between, we will visit, my wife will spend more time than I setting up our home etc. Great things to look forward to.
One quick question if anyone can help - we are learning Spanish but not there yet. Could anyone recommend which bank provides the most English-friendly web-site? If anyone happens to be in Vallarta, do any branches provide English support? Finance terms are going to be in the future I'm sure, but for now we are hoping to find English support for two Gringos.

Looking forward to enjoying this forum!!!!!

Warmest regards,
Bob


----------



## RVGRINGO

I suggest keeping your US banking arrangements and doing online banking. Occasional large transfers can be made by your bank for things like cars or homes. Otherwise, minimize or eliminate your use of Mexican banks. They are not what you are accustomed to, financing for expats is almost impossible, lines are long, protections are questionable, etc. We lived quite happily in Mexico for 13 years without a Mexican bank, buying houses, cars, furniture, appliances, etc. without difficulty.


----------



## ojosazules11

RVGRINGO said:


> I suggest keeping your US banking arrangements and doing online banking. Occasional large transfers can be made by your bank for things like cars or homes. Otherwise, minimize or eliminate your use of Mexican banks. They are not what you are accustomed to, financing for expats is almost impossible, lines are long, protections are questionable, etc. We lived quite happily in Mexico for 13 years without a Mexican bank, buying houses, cars, furniture, appliances, etc. without difficulty.


RV, I think it might be a better idea to keep their Canadian banking arrangements (as opposed to US)! 

Welcome, Bob! I'm in Toronto, too, also already own a house in Mexico (with my husband who is Mexican), although I'm still a few years away from retirement. My husband spends more time than me in Mexico, each year doing a new "project" on our work-in-progress house. I go down whenever I can, which isn't nearly as often as I'd like. I'm fluent in Spanish and quite immersed in Mexican/Latin American culture, even in Toronto. If you do 4 more posts you can receive and send private messages. If you don't live too far from my neck of the woods in Toronto (Riverdale, Pape/Danforth area), maybe you and your wife would like to meet for coffee and "talk Mexico".


----------



## horseshoe846

RVGRINGO said:


> I suggest keeping your US banking arrangements and doing online banking. Occasional large transfers can be made by your bank for things like cars or homes. Otherwise, minimize or eliminate your use of Mexican banks. They are not what you are accustomed to, financing for expats is almost impossible, lines are long, protections are questionable, etc. We lived quite happily in Mexico for 13 years without a Mexican bank, buying houses, cars, furniture, appliances, etc. without difficulty.


I keep reading you preach your gospel - but I'm afraid I am agnostic to your religion ...

As I write this we have accounts with two Mexican banks, and a couple Mexican investment houses. Our relationship with HSBC is great. Our relationship with Banamex is ok. We have a free premium CC with HSBC which rivals a gold American Express card. We insure both our cars and our house via HSBC related policies. Periodically - when the exchange rate is favorable I pull USDs via the ATM from our Schwab account. But we have enough pesos invested here (at 7% interest) that we can easily live off the interest.

[cut]

Sure - by all means keep your US banking arrangements - and BAC is very accommodating to us even though they know we are now Mexican residents - but don't shy away from Mexican banking.


----------



## PV Bob

*Hello and Thanks*



ojosazules11 said:


> RV, I think it might be a better idea to keep their Canadian banking arrangements (as opposed to US)!
> 
> Welcome, Bob! I'm in Toronto, too, also already own a house in Mexico (with my husband who is Mexican), although I'm still a few years away from retirement. My husband spends more time than me in Mexico, each year doing a new "project" on our work-in-progress house. I go down whenever I can, which isn't nearly as often as I'd like. I'm fluent in Spanish and quite immersed in Mexican/Latin American culture, even in Toronto. If you do 4 more posts you can receive and send private messages. If you don't live too far from my neck of the woods in Toronto (Riverdale, Pape/Danforth area), maybe you and your wife would like to meet for coffee and "talk Mexico".


Hi ojosazules11 - we would love to catch up and chat Mexico. We're in Cabbagetown South (Dundas / Parliament) so an easy jaunt to meet somewhere in between. We are heading down on the 1st but we will keep your info and would love to pick your brain & learn from your experience! Warmest regards


----------



## circle110

horseshoe846 said:


> I keep reading you preach your gospel - but I'm afraid I am agnostic to your religion ...
> 
> As I write this we have accounts with two Mexican banks, and a couple Mexican investment houses. Our relationship with HSBC is great. Our relationship with Banamex is ok. We have a free premium CC with HSBC which rivals a gold American Express card. We insure both our cars and our house via HSBC related policies. Periodically - when the exchange rate is favorable I pull USDs via the ATM from our Schwab account. But we have enough pesos invested here (at 7% interest) that we can easily live off the interest.
> 
> [cut]
> 
> Sure - by all means keep your US banking arrangements - and BAC is very accommodating to us even though they know we are now Mexican residents - but don't shy away from Mexican banking.


I like this exchange of ideas. It is very helpful to me, and I hope others as well.

I have lived similarly to Rvgringo's philosophy for the bulk of a decade and, as he says, it is easy to live without a Mexican bank account. Actually, I've had a Bancomer account but never used it except to receive the transferred funds to purchase a property (once). Other than that I never used it, simply because I didn't ever need it.

However I am in the process of evaluating whether I may want to be a bit more involved with Mexican banking. I can see upsides to it (paying bills online for example) but only time will tell how wise or unwise that move would be. The Mexican economy is not in a particular strong phase as the dollar is beating the crap out of the peso in recent years. And 7% on a peso account is still quite a bit less than I make on my US dollar investment account currently, so I'd prefer to keep my nickels as, well, nickels for the time being.

Note to horseshoe846: Rvgringo lived here in Mexico for substantially longer than you (or even I) have been here before deciding to return to the US due to health issues that were more economically feasible to deal with via Medicare (or perhaps VA health care??). In any case, I'd be hard pressed to label him a dilettante regarding living in Mexico and actually he hasn't been living back in the USA for all that long, so his information is not really much out of date. I may not agree with him 100% of the time but I always pay attention to what he says even if I wind up forming my own differing opinion afterwards.


----------



## Isla Verde

When I moved back to Mexico almost 10 years ago (hard to believe!), I had an account with Bank of America, to which my monthly social security checks were deposited. At that time, I could withdraw pesos from any Santander or Scotia Bank ATM without having to pay services charges and at good exchange rates. A couple of years later, the rules were changed, and a 3% service charge was levied against ATM withdrawals, so I opened an account with Santander and notified the SSA that I wanted my checks deposited to my new account to avoid the 3% charge. I have found that having an account with a Mexican bank very useful: I use it to pay my Telmex and electricity paid automatically and when I do free-lance editing work, my clients can deposit my fee in my account.


----------



## ojosazules11

PV Bob said:


> Hi ojosazules11 - we would love to catch up and chat Mexico. We're in Cabbagetown South (Dundas / Parliament) so an easy jaunt to meet somewhere in between. We are heading down on the 1st but we will keep your info and would love to pick your brain & learn from your experience! Warmest regards


We're practically neighbours! You'll need 3 more posts before you are able to use the PM (private message) function. Two local coffee places I enjoy are either Mocha Mocha (Danforth/Logan) or Rooster Coffee House at 479 Broadview (between Riverdale and Withrow Ave). Good luck with your upcoming move, and it would be fun to meet sometime. I always enjoy hearing why others have decided to make the move to Mexico!


----------



## BenL

*About myself*

Hi, My name is Ben and I am considering moving from Texas to Mexico. Maybe to San Miguel de Allende first for a few months to learn Spanish. I like the fact that I can drive back home to Texas in 14 hours. I am 54 year old Texas A&M graduate. I am two years single with no children or ties other than my two supercool Schnauzers. I would consider moving to other in places in Mexico if I knew that I had a friend in the area that could assist me in finding a place to live and help me communicate until I learn enough Spanish to get around. I would consider a roomate since that would justify a larger casa and I am going to spend three or four months a year back in the states. I am also willing to consider business opprtunities. I need all of the advise and assistance that I can get.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you are going back and forth, you can do so as a tourist; but, if you want to do any business, you will need a residence visa with permission to work in Mexico. You must apply at a Mexican consulate; not in Mexico. Have you visited yet? It is always a good idea to do some exploring before deciding where to settle.


----------



## circle110

BenL said:


> Hi, My name is Ben and I am considering moving from Texas to Mexico. Maybe to San Miguel de Allende first for a few months to learn Spanish. I like the fact that I can drive back home to Texas in 14 hours. I am 54 year old Texas A&M graduate. I am two years single with no children or ties other than my two supercool Schnauzers. I would consider moving to other in places in Mexico if I knew that I had a friend in the area that could assist me in finding a place to live and help me communicate until I learn enough Spanish to get around. I would consider a roomate since that would justify a larger casa and I am going to spend three or four months a year back in the states. I am also willing to consider business opprtunities. I need all of the advise and assistance that I can get.


Welcome, Ben!
Just a thought about learning Spanish in San Miguel. Due to the high concentration of North of the Border foreigners, SMA has more English spoken than most places in Mexico outside of maybe the tourist resort beach locations. That would severely water down the immersion effect and you would not progress as fast, guaranteed.

Nearby Guanajuato City has a couple of quality Spanish Immersion schools and you would be forced to use what you learn, although there are a number of Americans and Canadians living there so you wouldn't be completely alone. Plus, for my money Guanajuato has way more unique charm than SMA!

Also, Cuernavaca, south of Mexico City, is known for its quality Spanish schools. 

Consider one of those places and do SMA as just a visit -- it is worth visiting for sure.


----------



## henrybor

Hello!

I'm brand new here. Live in central USA. Considering moving to Mexico in the (hopefully) near future and looking for first hand information on the best way to go about it. I've read the International Living emails with interest but they seem a bit too rosy. Like nothing bad ever happens at all. Hoping for more realistic viewpoints from real people.

Best Regards,
Henry


----------



## MauiTee

*Hi there! I'm new . . .*

. . .and I wanted to introduce myself. I'm a 47yo single female, retired, looking at Mexico as a possible place to live. 

I do not know anyone down there. I have been to Rocky Point and Cozumel on vacation. I currently live in Maui (too expensive) but I'm from the SF Bay Area (also too expensive). 

My tentative plan is to return to the Bay Area and start the paperwork, then go to Mexico with a friend and do a scouting mission. But I've already hit a bump: 

I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHERE TO BEGIN LOOKING. :bump2:

I checked into Lake Chapala area but the lake condition bothers me, I need to be close to water I can get in. 

So I checked out the Yucatan. Merida is a little too city for me and I've heard bad things about Cancun/Playa del Carmen. What about Tulum?

Or what about any other place that may be suitable?

I'm not a huge night-life person. 
I love the water, scuba/snorkel, SUP, kayaking, sunbathing, bonfires, etc.
I need a little breathing room. 
And a lot of available nature. 
I love to sew and quilt and I love volunteering with animals. 
I'll want at least two bedrooms to have friends/family down. 
I do not plan on owning a car at first.
I enjoy a tight-knit community and like to get involved.
I'm interested in the culture and want to get to know the locals as well as have an expat community to learn from.
My budget is $2500 USD/month.

If you have any input or suggestions or comments, I'm completely open to them.

I appreciate it!!!


----------



## josekoko

I'm Joe - single, 52, tired of life in monster truck lovin' USA where the cost of living is a bit too much for me... I make about 2K a month and can work out of anywhere with a computer connection. 
I like quiet...but am also excited about Mexico City as I've heard it's a lot like Paris and Buenos Aires. Paris is my favorite place on earth...but can't afford to live there. 
I have an art degree and want to paint like Rivera and Kahlo (LOVE painting) and meet warm people. 
My family is COLD, dismissive and conservative. I am warm, liberal and live for the minutiae of life and the subtleties. I HATE canned phrases and people who dismiss others as if they are merely another obstacle on their path to more money. I am not driven by money...and although I'm not Christian, I totally get why Christ said the money grabbers would have the hardest time getting to heaven - their selfishness is reprehensible!

Hope this wasn't too offputting. I tend to stick my foot in my mouth, too. So give me a second chance if it bothers you, what I said in my intro.


----------



## circle110

josekoko said:


> I'm Joe - single, 52, tired of life in monster truck lovin' USA where the cost of living is a bit too much for me... I make about 2K a month and can work out of anywhere with a computer connection.
> I like quiet...but am also excited about Mexico City as I've heard it's a lot like Paris and Buenos Aires. Paris is my favorite place on earth...but can't afford to live there.
> I have an art degree and want to paint like Rivera and Kahlo (LOVE painting) and meet warm people.
> My family is COLD, dismissive and conservative. I am warm, liberal and live for the minutiae of life and the subtleties. I HATE canned phrases and people who dismiss others as if they are merely another obstacle on their path to more money. I am not driven by money...and although I'm not Christian, I totally get why Christ said the money grabbers would have the hardest time getting to heaven - their selfishness is reprehensible!
> 
> Hope this wasn't too offputting. I tend to stick my foot in my mouth, too. So give me a second chance if it bothers you, what I said in my intro.


Welcome, Joe!

You can definitely make a space for yourself in Mexico, as an artist or otherwise. The only issue with Mexico City is that that parts of the city that bear any resemblance to Paris are pretty expensive. On $2K a month you'd be a bit stretched to live in those neighborhoods unless you get very lucky and find a nice place there for cheap. Also, the words "quiet"and "Mexico City"don't go together very well either. My impression is that CDMX is more like New York than Paris or Buenos Aires.

If you like big city life, don't overlook Guadalajara. It's not quite as big nor as costly as CDMX but has a vibrant cultural life too.

If you can handle a smaller population, look into the Bajio colonial cities. They have a lot to offer but are a little smaller (a few hundred thousand up to a million population). I am a musician and visual artist as well and, although we are staying in Mexico City right now, the Bajio is where I feel most at home and there is a lot of artistic activity going on. Even though I am not a huge San Miguel de Allende fan, it has a lot to offer and just may be a good fit for you as the per capita arts scene there is off the charts. I personally love Guanajuato and Queretaro, and Morelia has a thriving cultural ambiance too. But, then again, the Bajio thing is just my personal bias.


----------



## Haskins

*Hi*

Hello All,
I'm Ralph Haskins, and my wife and I are planning to move to the Mexican colonial highland region (El Bajio) when we retire in a couple of years. We are both high school teachers in the Rio Grande Valley of South Texas. She teaches Spanish. I teach physics. We are both very fluent in Spanish. We'll be visiting San Miguel de Allende and Guanajuato this summer to begin our search for the ideal retirement spot. We're thrilled to begin our next life chapter!


----------



## Isla Verde

Haskins said:


> Hello All,
> I'm Ralph Haskins, and my wife and I are planning to move to the Mexican colonial highland region (El Bajio) when we retire in a couple of years. We are both high school teachers in the Rio Grande Valley of South Texas. She teaches Spanish. I teach physics. We are both very fluent in Spanish. We'll be visiting San Miguel de Allende and Guanajuato this summer to begin our search for the ideal retirement spot. We're thrilled to begin our next life chapter!


A hearty "bienvenidos" to you and your wife!


----------



## Haskins

Muchas Gracias, Isla Verde!


----------



## StuckintheUS

*Hello from Penceland*

Hubby and I have been looking forward to a lengthy visit to Mexico since June 2015.
It started as getting away from this mess, but has evolved into going somewhere wonderful with the potential of a long term stay. (nod to some comments in one of your recent threads) 
I hadn't realized how much our attitude about going to Mexico had changed from the wrong reasons to the right until some of you brought it up!

Now if only I could find our passports! :wave:


----------



## TurtleToo

Haskins said:


> Hello All,
> I'm Ralph Haskins, and my wife and I are planning to move to the Mexican colonial highland region (El Bajio) when we retire in a couple of years. We are both high school teachers in the Rio Grande Valley of South Texas. She teaches Spanish. I teach physics. We are both very fluent in Spanish. We'll be visiting San Miguel de Allende and Guanajuato this summer to begin our search for the ideal retirement spot. We're thrilled to begin our next life chapter!


Hello, Ralph, and welcome! You've chosen the part of Mexico that I myself am most drawn to. I hope you will share your reactions as you start your exploration this summer. Again, welcome!


----------



## TurtleToo

StuckintheUS said:


> Hubby and I have been looking forward to a lengthy visit to Mexico since June 2015.
> It started as getting away from this mess, but has evolved into going somewhere wonderful with the potential of a long term stay. (nod to some comments in one of your recent threads)
> I hadn't realized how much our attitude about going to Mexico had changed from the wrong reasons to the right until some of you brought it up!
> 
> Now if only I could find our passports! :wave:


Welcome to the forum! Do you have a timeline in mind for your lengthy visit? :welcome:

.


----------



## circle110

Haskins said:


> Hello All,
> I'm Ralph Haskins, and my wife and I are planning to move to the Mexican colonial highland region (El Bajio) when we retire in a couple of years. We are both high school teachers in the Rio Grande Valley of South Texas. She teaches Spanish. I teach physics. We are both very fluent in Spanish. We'll be visiting San Miguel de Allende and Guanajuato this summer to begin our search for the ideal retirement spot. We're thrilled to begin our next life chapter!


Welcome!
I too am a big fan of the Bajio. I love so many areas of Mexico but after traveling through a large part of the country I still feel most at home in the Bajio. We lived 5 years in Guanajuato City and will be moving to Queretaro in about 8 weeks. It sounds like you guys will fit in well wherever you decide to make your home.


----------



## 7711rogerrovic

*arriving 2weeks puerto vallarta*

Hello, staying for 6 months.(180) Wife and I looking so..oo foward to it. both 70 yrs young Im ex military and wife truly world traveler.. originally from L.I. N.Y....Will seek out orgs. to help ground common interests, thanks for this great info forum.


----------



## StuckintheUS

TurtleToo said:


> Welcome to the forum! Do you have a timeline in mind for your lengthy visit? :welcome:
> 
> .


Thanks for the welcome, we'll hopefully get out of here by Aug/Sep. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Haskins

TurtleToo said:


> Hello, Ralph, and welcome! You've chosen the part of Mexico that I myself am most drawn to. I hope you will share your reactions as you start your exploration this summer. Again, welcome!


Great Idea, TurtleToo! I'll definitely be posting my experiences and impressions!


----------



## Haskins

*Guanajuato City*



circle110 said:


> Welcome!
> I too am a big fan of the Bajio. I love so many areas of Mexico but after traveling through a large part of the country I still feel most at home in the Bajio. We lived 5 years in Guanajuato City and will be moving to Queretaro in about 8 weeks. It sounds like you guys will fit in well wherever you decide to make your home.


Wow! Five years in Guanajuato City? that's one of my bucket-list cities to live in! I hope you enjoy your stay in Queretaro! Also a gorgeous city!


----------



## TurtleToo

7711rogerrovic said:


> Hello, staying for 6 months.(180) Wife and I looking so..oo foward to it. both 70 yrs young Im ex military and wife truly world traveler.. originally from L.I. N.Y....Will seek out orgs. to help ground common interests, thanks for this great info forum.


Welcome to ExpatForum, Roger! If my fingers and toes are giving me the correct count, you and your wife should be arriving in PV in just two days! I'm impressed that such experienced international travelers as yourselves have chosen Mexico as their home, at least for the next 6 months. Making connections through common interests, as you hope to do, is definitely a good approach, and one that I can recommend. It sounds as if you've given some thought to how to make this move work for you--always a good sign! Welcome to you both!


----------



## 7711rogerrovic

thanks for the encouragement from all ! Arrive on the 18th empowered from this forum, No fear that we will find a loving and helping community. We will (Penny & I Roger) are looking foward to adding our life experiance with you. Thanks again


----------



## Mr. Stafford

*Hello from Michigan, USA*

Hello,

My name is Mr. Stafford and I am from Michigan in the U.S. I still live there, but I am actively researching the possibility of moving to Mexico. I have never been there but have plans to visit. I will be doing so on my own, so I am very interested in making a few friends to make visiting and, eventually, moving to Mexico a bit less intimidating.

I have a hearing condition called, "Hyperacusis," which causes all sounds to be much much louder; even to a physically painful level. I have to wear hearing protection 24/7. The only reason that I mention it is that it will prevent me from attending festivals or any kind of loud events. I would need to be miles away from firework displays. I can't even go into restaurants or cafe's unless they are fairly empty.

I say this because many people seem to like to go to Mexico for the festivals and excitement. I am more interested in the quiet and the one on one with people. I am interested in learning about mainstream city life in Mexico, but, partly out of necessity and partly because of my nature, I am more interested in learning about the quieter and more rural aspects of Mexico.

I would also like to learn about an appropriate level of "street smarts" and general day-to-day caution. The area, in which I live, in Michigan, has Detroit about ten minutes from me, Pontiac about 45 minutes from me and Ypsilanti about a half an hour from me; all three cities being well known for their crime rates. Over the years, I have lived in all three of them. However, having also lived in and having visited safe, low crime cities over the years, I know that Detroit is neither an accurate representation of the entirety of the state of Michigan, nor of the United States as a whole.

Although I have never visited Mexico, and am still learning about the country, my gut instinct is that Hollywood and the media has grossly misrepresented Mexico to make it look as if danger is lurking behind every corner and that no one is to be trusted. Like anywhere, I know there are dangerous areas, but I am very interested in learning a more accurate representation of Mexico and adopting a more appropriate view on the dangers there or the lack thereof.

Through my somewhat surface level research thus far, I seem to have developed a pretty strong crush on Mexico and its people from my distance here in Michigan. Since I cannot get out much anymore, I am learning Spanish on my own; slowly and awkwardly via Duolingo, Butterfly Spanish, "The Spanish Dude" and a Spanish/English dictionary. I have been watching Spanish language television shows and films, but it's still slow going. I will not give up, however.

Well, I hadn't expected to write a soliloquy as my first post. I just meant to introduce myself. So, "Hello, all;" I look forward to making some good friends here.


----------



## circle110

Hello and welcome, Mr. Stafford!

It is really, really too bad that you have the unfortunate combination of having a crush on the loudest country on earth (OK, maybe not THE loudest but it just might be) and having Hyperacusis. 

It's very difficult to stay clear of fireworks here -- they are almost everywhere. And we are not talking 4th of July US-style pretty colors in the sky fireworks (although they have those too), we're talking M80s, Silver Salutes and 1/4 sticks of dynamite kind of explosions at all hours of the day or night, frequently lasting across multiple days.

If you are very careful, you can find places where you can more or less avoid them. Those places are generally more US style subdivisions that are large and where there are no churches nearby (churches are the main explosion culprits). What is harder to avoid is party noise from your neighbor. because you'll always have neighbors.

Don't be totally discouraged by what I'm saying here, just be aware that you're going to have to be extra super careful and diligent selecting where you live to avoid noise. I don't have a hearing condition but I am a composer of music and noise has a powerful brain-scrambling affect on me (although not nearly as devastating as it is for you) so I am always looking for ways to avoid the massive volume of life in Mexico. It can be done to a degree, but it's tough.

Just for an idea, right now the one neighbor is wailing along with some heavy metal songs on his drum set and the night before last the other neighbor had a PA system in their back yard blasting music at wall shaking volume until 6am. And Friday was apparently some saint's birthday or some such thing and the local church was blowing off 1/4 sticks of dynamite for 24 straight hours. 

Bienvenido a Mexico!


----------



## Mr. Stafford

Thank you for the warning and your kind reply. I had no idea.


circle110 said:


> I don't have a hearing condition but I am a composer of music and noise has a powerful brain-scrambling affect on me


I am an ex musician and instrument maker (look up the now out of business "SmokeBox Instruments"). An incident with an amplifier next to my head instantly caused my hearing condition. Listen to music at a safe level and protect your ears, folks.


----------



## circle110

Mr. Stafford said:


> I am an ex musician and instrument maker (look up the now out of business "SmokeBox Instruments"). An incident with an amplifier next to my head instantly caused my hearing condition.


Man, I am sorry to hear that. I looked at SmokeBox and I love it! I play things with strings, so I would have loved to have some of your instruments in my collection. Nice!



Mr. Stafford said:


> Listen to music at a safe level and protect your ears, folks.


Wiser words were never spoken. Although now I play classical music, jazz and folk music, I started out back in the day in what was then called "hard rock" and I did irreparable damage to my hearing. I have to say "mande?", "perdón?" and "otra vez?" wayyy more than I'd like. 

And please don't let me discourage you about Mexico! I love it here, and if you are careful I think you can find your way to both reap the joyful benefits of living here and also avoid painful noise.


----------



## josekoko

Mr. Stafford, 

I am Joe and I can't thank you enough for your reply. I, too, have a type of hyperacusis, although mine is probably a combination of hyperacusis and Asperger's. When I HEAR noises I literally SEE them, too, and FEEL the density and mass of the waves. The only way I can describe it to friends and doctors is that it feels like I'm being f__ked in my ear canal, without my consent (no offense to victims of assault meant). 
I wear Bose QuietComfort headphones or some form of noise blocking equipment - almost all the time. 
I REALLY get it. This world is so loud, abrasive and coarse...and of course, it is the mechanical world....but humans need to work on this issue. UPS trucks, certain pitches of dogs, airplanes (especially the jet noise in the Seattle area, spreading 50 miles in every direction (GOD this city and area is a nightmare for noise)) and so many other noises drive me borderline crazy if I don't take care of myself. 
This has been my major consideration about NOT moving to Mexico. I'm wondering if there are any lower cost of living countries wherein the people aren't prone to so much noise. 
I feel HIGHLY judgmental about people and their machines, their dogs, their motors and their noise...and I know it only makes me look bad. But I know you get it. Please feel free to pm me and I want to assure you, I appreciate your post so much. And you are not alone, at all.


----------



## Mr. Stafford

josekoko said:


> Mr. Stafford,
> 
> I am Joe and I can't thank you enough for your reply.


 Nice to meet you, Joe. I could say the same thing about our reply. You are probably familiar with the incredible feeling of meeting another Hyperacusis sufferer. It almost feels like living alone in a sweat box and then someone comes to visit you and brings an air conditioner.



josekoko said:


> I REALLY get it. This world is so loud, abrasive and coarse...and of course, it is the mechanical world....but humans need to work on this issue. UPS trucks, certain pitches of dogs, airplanes (especially the jet noise in the Seattle area, spreading 50 miles in every direction (GOD this city and area is a nightmare for noise)) and so many other noises drive me borderline crazy if I don't take care of myself.
> 
> ...I feel HIGHLY judgmental about people and their machines, their dogs, their motors and their noise...and I know it only makes me look bad. But I know you get it.


Yes, I do get it. I have to keep reminding myself that I was once just as loud and noisy and careless with my hearing and the hearing of others, as everyone else still is. I can usually retreat to somewhere in my house, usually the basement, but it is pretty frustrating when I am just leaving for an appointment and I have to reschedule it because the lawn crew just started mowing the neighbor's lawn or when I just start working in my garden and the neighbor's dog starts barking at me.



josekoko said:


> Please feel free to pm me and I want to assure you, I appreciate your post so much. And you are not alone, at all.


 Thank you so much for your reassurance and support. I have added you to my contact list and just may take you up on PM-ing you. Please feel free to do the same.


----------



## eastwind

I have to second the warning about mexico being loud. It seems that in Mexican culture louder is better and more is better and more louder is much better. 

I ride the bus every day. About 1/4 of the buses treat you to the drivers selection of hyper-amplified music. You can usually simply avoid getting on those if you're willing to wait a bit more, but sometimes they start it up after you're on. About another 1/4 of the time a poor musician will beg from the driver the opportunity to play for a captive audience for tips. Many of them use boom boxes for accompaniment, all cranked to the max. Even the ones that have nothing but an acoustic guitar play and sing at the top of their lungs and I find them too loud (and off key due to trying to sing too loud).

The pharmacies compete for business by putting up loudspeakers in front of the store and blaring music, or paying someone to dress up in a costume and shout at you over their PA system.

Really the country is very quite polluted with noise, and they seemingly have no concept of noise pollution being a "thing".


----------



## Mr. Stafford

eastwind said:


> I have to second the warning about mexico being loud. It seems that in Mexican culture louder is better and more is better and more louder is much better.
> 
> I ride the bus every day. About 1/4 of the buses treat you to the drivers selection of hyper-amplified music. You can usually simply avoid getting on those if you're willing to wait a bit more, but sometimes they start it up after you're on. About another 1/4 of the time a poor musician will beg from the driver the opportunity to play for a captive audience for tips. Many of them use boom boxes for accompaniment, all cranked to the max. Even the ones that have nothing but an acoustic guitar play and sing at the top of their lungs and I find them too loud (and off key due to trying to sing too loud).
> 
> The pharmacies compete for business by putting up loudspeakers in front of the store and blaring music, or paying someone to dress up in a costume and shout at you over their PA system.
> 
> Really the country is very quite polluted with noise, and they seemingly have no concept of noise pollution being a "thing".


If the noise issue really is an actuality and if they even set off fireworks in the rural areas throughout the year, then it would be a complete deal breaker. There would be no point in moving from one noisy location to another.


----------



## TundraGreen

Mr. Stafford said:


> If the noise issue really is an actuality and if they even set off fireworks in the rural areas throughout the year, then it would be a complete deal breaker. There would be no point in moving from one noisy location to another.


I don't think Mexico is any noisier than any place else usually. In cities, street traffic is noisy like anyplace. There are fireworks more often than in the US, but they still only occur occasionally and are not common enough to be a noise problem. The biggest noise difference in my experience is recorded or live music in neighbors houses. For parties and for practice, groups can play really loudly in local neighborhoods. If you happen to live near a house where a band practices, or have neighbors who give a lot of parties, it would be a real pain. 

Fortunately, I do not. I live on a side street in the middle of a big city and normally all I hear in my house is an occasional siren. There are a lot of hospitals near me and so ambulances are pretty common. When my neighbors give a party, it usually breaks up before 11 pm. There is an event center a block away that is probably the biggest source of noise, but it doesn't happen very often, maybe once a month or less.


----------



## circle110

TundraGreen said:


> There are fireworks more often than in the US, but they still only occur occasionally and are not common enough to be a noise problem.


I think this perception is due to the fact that you live in an urban area. Just about anywhere outside of urban areas it is much more common and sometimes goes on for days at a time without pause. I think the San Miguel expat forum would shrink to half its size if the posts about the non-stop fireworks were removed!

In researching areas of Queretaro, everyone seems to agree that the closer you live to the centro, the less the fireworks. If you live near one of the outlying pueblos it is a serious problem. I think that general concept is true in most of Mexico.

I still think that Mr. Stafford should visit Mexico to see before writing it off due to comments from this forum (especially mine!). He'll need to steer clear of rural areas, though. Maybe Guadalajara could be an option for him...


----------



## Isla Verde

eastwind said:


> I have to second the warning about mexico being loud. It seems that in Mexican culture louder is better and more is better and more louder is much better. . . .
> Really the country is very quite polluted with noise, and they seemingly have no concept of noise pollution being a "thing".


A corollary to your comments is that in Mexico the concept of background music (in restaurants, etc.) is non-existent. That's why I try to eat in places that play no music at all or have the by-now ubiquitous TVs set to "mute".


----------



## TundraGreen

circle110 said:


> I think this perception is due to the fact that you live in an urban area. Just about anywhere outside of urban areas it is much more common and sometimes goes on for days at a time without pause. I think the San Miguel expat forum would shrink to half its size if the posts about the non-stop fireworks were removed!
> 
> In researching areas of Queretaro, everyone seems to agree that the closer you live to the centro, the less the fireworks. If you live near one of the outlying pueblos it is a serious problem. I think that general concept is true in most of Mexico.
> 
> I still think that Mr. Stafford should visit Mexico to see before writing it off due to comments from this forum (especially mine!). He'll need to steer clear of rural areas, though. Maybe Guadalajara could be an option for him...


That is interesting. I was not aware that fireworks were more common in rural areas.


----------



## MnEHarrington

*Bueno dias*

My wife and I are currently residing in Aloha, Oregon (A suburb of Portland). We are putting in place a 2 year plan (possibly shorter) to exit the U.S. and permanently move to Mexico. We have narrowed our choices down to 4 possible places for our new forever home. Ensenada, Leon, Morelia, and Tepic. We look forward to cultivating new friendships here and gaining the very valuable insight from others who have already made the transition. At this point we are attempting to discover what we don't know.


----------



## Haskins

*Welcome!*

Welcome to the forum, MnHarrington! My family and I are also on a two year plan to move to Mexico. We're looking at either San Miguel de Allende, or Guanajuato. Start viewing all the threads here. There is so much excellent information. I've learned so much here! Good luck!


----------



## Graceful585

My name is Clarissa and I presently live in upstate NY for about six years now since moving back from southern Arizona. I have visited Mexico a few times, while living in AZ and I know there is now way I can afford to retire in the US when the time comes so I'm thinking Mexico since the weather is great and it's relatively close to home. I'm in the beginning phases of my search and I look forward to learning from those who post to the forums.


----------



## TundraGreen

Graceful585 said:


> My name is Clarissa and I presently live in upstate NY for about six years now since moving back from southern Arizona. I have visited Mexico a few times, while living in AZ and I know there is now way I can afford to retire in the US when the time comes so I'm thinking Mexico since the weather is great and it's relatively close to home. I'm in the beginning phases of my search and I look forward to learning from those who post to the forums.


:welcome:


----------



## Wallyllama

Having spent a couple of winters in a small rural village in Nayarit, I would say that fireworks are quite prevalent in rural areas. In our village fireworks seem to be used frequently for many different reasons...mostly to express happiness and joy about some happening be it a formal holiday or a local birthday party. Anyone desiring to live in a rural area should expect fireworks and roosters crowing on a regular basis.


----------



## Wallyllama

*Intro to forum*



Wallyllama said:


> Having spent a couple of winters in a small rural village in Nayarit, I would say that fireworks are quite prevalent in rural areas. In our village fireworks seem to be used frequently for many different reasons...mostly to express happiness and joy about some happening be it a formal holiday or a local birthday party. Anyone desiring to live in a rural area should expect fireworks and roosters crowing on a regular basis.


That being said, an introduction is in order:

Hola amigos, 

I am new to Mexico although I have visited a few places over the past ten years, I am now in process to becoming a "expat" and am currently applying for a temporary resident visa. I have purchased some property in a small village in the State of Nayarit and have begun construction on a house which we hope to finish by Spring of 2018. My wife and I plan on spending winters there, probably December to May, then return to our "summer home" in SW Colorado.

My wife is a retired college professor and I am retired from raising llamas and serving in local county government for the last eight years. We both enjoy traveling as well as the laid back lifestyle in our small village. The people are wonderful, friendly, helpful, and full of life. We have found Mexico overall to be friendly, welcoming, with most services and amenities available. Smaller towns like ours may suffer minor inconveniences with basic infrastructure but with a little searching, patience, and perseverance, one is usually able to overcome these issues. In addition, we both enjoy the return to the basics lifestyle of living in an undeveloped area that is not overrun with commercial development. I spent ten years traveling through N. Africa, the Middle East, Central Asia, and India which has prepared me for living a lifestyle slightly removed from what many expats desire.

We enjoy the ocean, fishing, hiking, music in all forms, and exploring Colonial Spanish towns and historic areas. We find medical services readily available and look forward to learning more about Mexican health insurance. Living near a major metropolitan area (Puerto Vallarta) provides all the extras that we sometimes desire. We are also looking forward to a respite from the current administrations childish antics and fear/war mongering. 

Vaya con Dios


----------



## Wallyllama

First question to the forum:

How do I change my profile from an expat in Costa Rica to an expat in Mexico? I have not yet been able to access the "edit' page for my profile. Gracias


----------



## TundraGreen

Wallyllama said:


> First question to the forum:
> 
> How do I change my profile from an expat in Costa Rica to an expat in Mexico? I have not yet been able to access the "edit' page for my profile. Gracias


Click on USER CP in the second green bar down from the top of any page.
Click on Edit Your Details near the top of the list at the left side of the page.
Click on Expat To, the fourth button down from the top of the page.


----------



## Wallyllama

TundraGreen said:


> Click on USER CP in the second green bar down from the top of any page.
> Click on Edit Your Details near the top of the list at the left side of the page.
> Click on Expat To, the fourth button down from the top of the page.


I have done exactly this several times and keep getting a window that says I am not authorized to use this page. it indicates that I have not made enough posts to be accepted.


----------



## TundraGreen

Wallyllama said:


> I have done exactly this several times and keep getting a window that says I am not authorized to use this page. it indicates that I have not made enough posts to be accepted.


Curious. You need 5 posts to use the Private Message system. I have not seen anyone needing a minimum number to edit their own profile. You have 5 posts now. I suggest trying it one last time. If it still is not accessible, then complain to the staff using the "Contact Us" button on the green bar at the bottom of pages.


----------



## CasaColibri

Hello, Tundragreen. I just joined the forum today. Have worked as a professional symphony musician in Guanajuato for 20 years, and am about to retire. My plan is to stay right here till the day I die (well, a little travel, maybe) I live up in the mountains above the city in a eucalyptus forrest (ecological zone), with a view of a presa and Cubilete/Cristo Rey out the west window and the city down below out the east. Can stick my head out the door and see the sunset and the moonrise simltaneously just by turning my head! Wonderful climate, good fresh air. It's my idea of near paradise. Sorry! I sound like a tourist infomercial, don't I? Can't help myself. Spent several years in Fairbanks in a little log cabin. Loved that, too, but I like the warmer weather here and I'd rather shovel my garden dirt than all that snow. I'm a baker, an avid reader, and die-hard DIYer . I never thought I'd learn how to handle functional carpentry, electrical and plumbing work and other general construction skills, but I'm more likely to ooh and ahh over the power tool isle of Home Depot than some fancy clothing in a department store. Over the years, I've rescued nearly 100 street dogs, fostered them, nursed them to health, gotten them vaccinated, spayed or neutered, and adopted. Until recently, there were no formal rescue groups or a dog pound here. There was great need. I'm pleased that there are now several groups helping out. The next chapter of my life will include making my dream of a senior co-housing community into a reality. I'm starting out as a team of one, but I'm certain I will find others who will work with me to make it happen. If you know of any people who still have what it takes to be pioneers, please send them my way!


----------



## sunnyvmx

I'm not sure what co-housing is, but I live in what is called a community living home. It's in the Lake Chapala area on a large property by the lake. The bldg. is divided up into one and two bedroom apts. with several patios and a large mirador. Tenants must be healthy and independent. It's like an all inclusive resort with two healthy and delicious meals served six days a week. My little well behaved dog has the run of the property and is loved by all. I am involved with a redo of the gardens and enjoying the pool and hot tub daily. Definitely not for pioneers, but fills my wish for a worry free life with all the time in the world to be social or reclusive, enjoy friends and hobbies, walk the dog and ride my scooter for excitement. It also gives me the feeling of security at home and knowing that all is safe when I leave.


----------



## Wallyllama

*thanks*



TundraGreen said:


> Curious. You need 5 posts to use the Private Message system. I have not seen anyone needing a minimum number to edit their own profile. You have 5 posts now. I suggest trying it one last time. If it still is not accessible, then complain to the staff using the "Contact Us" button on the green bar at the bottom of pages.


Thanks for your advice. It appears that the 5 post rule was in effect. It is working fine now.


----------



## costaricamex

Hi new member here. I am early 60s from USA and live in Costa Rica for 25 years with 4 year break to go back to work to save money. So why here in Mexico forum?? Well two years lived in Cuernavaca studying in 92 and 93. Lived with family that is now my second family. Also during 2 years of work break got job in Guadalajara as operations manager in maquiladora US owned 2000 and 2001. Then returned to Costa Rica. 

Was busy for years in Costa Rica building small hotel. Sold it and now can travel so can spend 3-5 months staying with my Mexican mom and family in Cuernavaca. I am now Costa Rican Citizen with passport etc. Have all my health care set up here and similar to Mexican system with low quality government run and then have private insurance as well. 
I have been lurking and finding interesting stuff here. Probably won’t post much but may have some comments or questions. 
I would in a minute move permanently to Mexico but have all my important things set in Costa Rica. So will keep coming and loving Mexico as much as I do Costa Rica.


----------



## rmajijic

Hi everyone! I am an expat who has moved to Ajijic (Lake Chapala) from Vancouver, B.C. 3 years ago. Here, I met a very special lady from London, Ontario who is now my partner. I re-invented myself in Ajijic and became a personal trainer. She gave up 20 years teaching Pilates and became a Realtor. Together, we enjoy sharing all that is special about Ajijic and the Lakeside area. 
A very special welcome to all the people considering moving to Mexico and/or Lake Chapala and I hope I can make your transition smoother by helping you answer your questions. So many helped me (and still do) when I made my transition and now it is time to give back and share with others.


----------



## josekoko

It sounds like everyone wants to move to Ajijic, which sounds like it's crowded as hell with people from America and Canada. 
I live in a 'resort' area of Washington state, with tons of seniors and people with money bringing their money to this area....with their huge 'things' that make them feel like they're at home. My guess is Ajijic...and many parts of Mexico...have TOO MANY Americans. I want to go somewhere to assimilate with the natives.


----------



## CasaColibri

You might like Guanajuato capital.


----------



## rmajijic

JoseKoko. In a way you are right and in a way wrong. It is true that many Americans and Canadians are moving here and yes, it is getting a bit crowded over the winter months during the snowbird season, but the people coming here are (for the most part) not bringing a lot of things and living super luxurious. Many, many live here intermingled with the 'natives' and live a low key existence. Ajijic is still a small Mexican village with it's own festivals and lifestyle and the gringos here are not going to change that. It is an interesting mix.


----------



## josekoko

Thank you for the answers and suggestions. I was extrapolating what I thought it would be like, based on all the talk and conversations. Everyone raves about Ajijic and it seems nice..but I had to wonder, is it destined to be crowded and expensive, because it sure sounds like a lot of people are going there? I hope that people's tendency to 'develop' places doesn't ruin it. I will check out Guanajato, although I heard it's the 'in' place, so beautiful, but also somewhat expensive because so many people want to move there, too. 

I started taking CBD, per the doctor, a couple years ago. I know 'medicinal' marijuana is supposedly legal now...but I have to wonder, is it really..

If I could figure out this aspect of how to cope there, I'd leave next week. I still can't believe alcohol is legal and marijuana hasn't been all these years. It's exponentially more destructive...and I've never felt better since being on CBD. I just wish it was legal in Mexico..no ifs and or buts...Necesito la marihuana pero no fumar....comer, si, no fumar!


----------



## TundraGreen

josekoko said:


> Thank you for the answers and suggestions. I was extrapolating what I thought it would be like, based on all the talk and conversations. Everyone raves about Ajijic and it seems nice..but I had to wonder, is it destined to be crowded and expensive, because it sure sounds like a lot of people are going there? I hope that people's tendency to 'develop' places doesn't ruin it. I will check out Guanajato, although I heard it's the 'in' place, so beautiful, but also somewhat expensive because so many people want to move there, too.
> 
> I started taking CBD, per the doctor, a couple years ago. I know 'medicinal' marijuana is supposedly legal now...but I have to wonder, is it really..
> 
> If I could figure out this aspect of how to cope there, I'd leave next week. I still can't believe alcohol is legal and marijuana hasn't been all these years. It's exponentially more destructive...and I've never felt better since being on CBD. I just wish it was legal in Mexico..no ifs and or buts...Necesito la marihuana pero no fumar....comer, si, no fumar!


Ajijic is neither crowded nor expensive. It is more expensive than other places without a lot of north of the border-of-the-border money flowing in, but in comparison to the US or Canada rent and houses are still less expensive. What it does have is a lot of foreigners. I don't live there, just visit once every few years, but I suspect that there is a lot more English spoken than other places. And there are a lot of activities and restaurants designed to appeal to foreigners. The Lake Chapala Society has what is reputed to be the largest collection of English language books in Latin America, maybe not so important in this era of digital books.

Re marijuana: I believe it is only in the State of Mexico, around Mexico City, that possession of small amounts of marijuana is legal.


----------



## rmajijic

Re: medical marijuana. I recently heard from friends that medical marijuana is now legalized. I assumed it was all of Mexico as they live here but I am not sure. Will try to find out some facts or maybe someone else on the board knows for sure. Lots of people smoke marijuana here even though it is illegal and I know people who make there own pain potions from the plants that they grow.

TundraGreen is right on with his post. Ajijic is not more expensive than other areas but there are more restaurants catering to expats, therefore, those places are a little more expensive then the Mexican alternative. If you choose to eat at those places then you pay a little more. I would say roughly $25 USD for two with drinks and 10% tip included. Housing is a little more expensive right in Ajijic because of the demand. But drive for 7-10 minutes and prices fall considerably. Overall, it's still 1/2 to a 1/3 less then Vancouver, B.C. (where I am from) and probably most places north of the border


----------



## annnelise

Hello!
Been a lurker for a while and just registered as I am a few months away from the official move.

I'm Ann, currently living in the US - which I'm really embarrassed of, I want to tell people I'm from Canada, haha. Has anyone from the US seen a difference in relations? I've been traveling to Mexico almost yearly since 2009. Finally got a stable remote job, selling all my belongings (aka american consumerist crap), and packing the suitcases for the move. I work in tech as a web developer. I've been planning a move for over 3 years, but speeding them up considering the political climate here.

I'm heading to Mexico in 2 or 3 weeks to look around for a rental & a vet. I'm coming on a tourist visa for 6 months, to make sure I know I am in the place I want to live before I apply for my temp residency visa. I had always planned to move to Isla Mujeres, but it's become insane the last couple years with tourism (not that it wasn't before, but it's got a great expat community and I've made friends there), and finding rentals is harder. I haven't been to Puerto Morelos in a while, but that's probably where I'll be looking as well.

My worries are short, moving alone as a single female and not knowing anyone, and traveling there with my cat (she's disabled and super skittish & I've never flown with a pet before). I've been taking Spanish for about 3 months and already had a basic understanding from coming there so often, so I feel like I'll do well but I'm going to have to ask everyone to "Habla más despacio, por favor".

Anyway - nice to meet everyone, looking forward to learning more and hopefully talking to people around Quintana Roo. I'm active in animal welfare and environmental non-profits, so I am hoping finding somewhere to volunteer will be a good first step to integrate into the community. Maybe teach some yoga, get my scuba cert, and do something with my life other than sit on my couch playing video games or watching Netflix all day!

Cheers!
Ann


----------



## TundraGreen

annnelise said:


> Hello!
> …
> I'm Ann, currently living in the US - which I'm really embarrassed of, I want to tell people I'm from Canada, haha.
> …
> 
> Cheers!
> Ann


:welcome:


----------



## Slickums

*New Hermosillo Resident*

Hola to All!

New forum member, new Hermosillo resident! I have been living in the Guaymas, San Carlos area for a number of years, but needed a change

I am a single male (divorced) senior. I rent, and over the years the "vacation rental", ie the monthly rental thing, has expanded in the San Carlos/Guaymas area and finding nice, long term unfurnished rentals to fit my budget is now almost impossible. So Hermosillo, here I am!

I had an older, large Mexican casita near the water in the Las Tinajas colonia in Guaymas with a great rental price. But the owner recently passed away and her children decided to sell the property and split up the proceeds. Looking around, I simply could not find anything suitable in my budget range.

I moved to Mexico from Annapolis, Maryland and love the culture and the people. However, I have neglected my Spanish and intend to focus on that now that I am right in the middle of a typical Mexican residencial community in the western part of Hermosillo.

So am starting to look around for advice and tips re living in HMO, as well as any expat events or gatherings. 

My first question is about how to get DHL/UPS package deliveries when you live in a locked gate community w/o a human guard? 

I was told the delivery services do not have 'master clickers' to open the gates, and there is no intercom from the gate to the houses. 

Anyone in Mexico live in this kind of a situation? I get frequent shipments from Amazon, and DHL is the normal delivery service that works great. But not sure how this locked gate thing works!

Thanks for any advice, and looking forward to communicating with local expats in HMO!

Roy


----------



## ojosazules11

Slickums said:


> Hola to All!
> 
> New forum member, new Hermosillo resident! I have been living in the Guaymas, San Carlos area for a number of years, but needed a change
> 
> I am a single male (divorced) senior. I rent, and over the years the "vacation rental", ie the monthly rental thing, has expanded in the San Carlos/Guaymas area and finding nice, long term unfurnished rentals to fit my budget is now almost impossible. So Hermosillo, here I am!
> 
> I had an older, large Mexican casita near the water in the Las Tinajas colonia in Guaymas with a great rental price. But the owner recently passed away and her children decided to sell the property and split up the proceeds. Looking around, I simply could not find anything suitable in my budget range.
> 
> I moved to Mexico from Annapolis, Maryland and love the culture and the people. However, I have neglected my Spanish and intend to focus on that now that I am right in the middle of a typical Mexican residencial community in the western part of Hermosillo.
> 
> So am starting to look around for advice and tips re living in HMO, as well as any expat events or gatherings.
> 
> My first question is about how to get DHL/UPS package deliveries when you live in a locked gate community w/o a human guard?
> 
> I was told the delivery services do not have 'master clickers' to open the gates, and there is no intercom from the gate to the houses.
> 
> Anyone in Mexico live in this kind of a situation? I get frequent shipments from Amazon, and DHL is the normal delivery service that works great. But not sure how this locked gate thing works!
> 
> Thanks for any advice, and looking forward to communicating with local expats in HMO!
> 
> Roy


One possibility is to make sure the DHL driver has your cell phone so they can call you, then you could go meet them at the gate. We don't live in a gated community, but the numbering on our street is confusing, so delivery people often call us to clarify which house is ours.


----------



## windknot1

Hi .....My name is Rick and I live in Conchal, just over the river from Boca del Rio, Veracruz. I have lived in my house on and off for 11 years now and I am getting ready to sell it and move to the Yucatan, probably Quintana Roo/Chetumal area, as I am a consummate angler.

I am retired, both from _Kraft Foods International_, and as a light tackle fishing guide in the Florida Keys.


----------



## chadjason

*Retiring to Acapulco*

So this is the 2nd time i am posting about myself. Apparently my first post was deleted or i didn't do it right.

My name is Jason and i am a prior US military and soon to be prior federal service. Looking forward to be done with the consumer rat race.

Will be moving to Acapulco in Oct of this year with my brother.

Cant wait to get there and meet some expats!


----------



## josekoko

Welcome. How nice to have a brother to go with. I'm going it alone. But I'm not under any belief that I'm avoiding the rat race. As long as the mortality rate is low, there'll always be lots of rats to race with...and they seem to be everywhere, save bygone eras. 
Acapulco sounds like such a nice place. I remember, as a kid, it was THE place in Mexico. Then I started hearing about Mazatlan, Puerto Vallarta and Cancun. Acapulco sounds like the primo place to check out right now, if you want a place that's probably super cool but not as inundated with people....
Do you speak and spanish, Justin?


----------



## circle110

josekoko said:


> Acapulco sounds like the primo place to check out right now, if you want a place that's probably super cool but not as inundated with people....
> Do you speak and spanish, Justin?


I hate to say it, but the reason Acapulco has lost its tourist luster is due to the overwhelming presence of the cartel gangs in the area. It has been one of the least secure areas of the country for several years now. Once upon a time it was the bee's knees, but now...

On the other hand, I sure hope it makes a comeback.


----------



## josekoko

I had NO idea. I thought the cartel was in Jalisco, Chihuaha, Sinaloa - that upper, more central part of the country. Is there a current map that shows where they are? I am gonna go look it up. (found this, the 3rd map down on the page is REALLY good: Visualizing Mexico's drug cartels: A roundup of maps - Storybench )


----------



## circle110

josekoko said:


> I had NO idea. I thought the cartel was in Jalisco, Chihuaha, Sinaloa - that upper, more central part of the country. Is there a current map that shows where they are? I am gonna go look it up. (found this, the 3rd map down on the page is REALLY good: Visualizing Mexico's drug cartels: A roundup of maps - Storybench )


It is due to it's position as an ideal port on the Pacific side. The famous 34 students that disappeared were on the route inland from Acapulco.

I'm not much of a beach guy but I would head to Zihuatanejo if I wanted a beach location that was safe, beautiful with calm waters and still very Mexican. If you want surf you can head to Ixtapa 15 minutes to the North.


----------



## horseshoe846

circle110 said:


> I hate to say it, but the reason Acapulco has lost its tourist luster is due to the overwhelming presence of the cartel gangs in the area. It has been one of the least secure areas of the country for several years now. Once upon a time it was the bee's knees, but now...
> 
> On the other hand, I sure hope it makes a comeback.


I think Mexico is knocking itself out trying to bring back Acapulco. They have even expanded a 4 lane highway into a 10 lane highway through Cuernavaca. Only trouble is they were in such a hurry that now that the rains have come their 3 billion peso project is washing away (sadly taking lives with it). 

We visited Acapulco once perhaps four years ago. We went to the 'old' section. It really wasn't very touristy at all - in fact I think I can honestly say it was dead.


----------



## FLAKouple

Saludos!

My wife and I have been frequent vacationers in Mexico and absolutely love the Mexican way, culture, food, etc. We know and understand that the tourist areas are not the "real" Mexico! We will be beginning the transition this fall as we start the search for property. 

Amy has always wanted to live on the beach. We are from Florida, but don't live on the beach, we're 35 minutes away. She will be able to fulfill that in Mexico and I will be able to fulfill my need to get out of the rat race. Our current thought is to locate to the Progreso area of the Yucatan. Yes we know it's hot, blah, blah blah. Remember we are from Florida, so it's not much different, maybe even a little cooler right on the beach. Either way, hot or a tad cooler, we like the hot weather.

Our long term goal is to invest in real estate properties to use as rentals to support our retirement. Any suggestions or ideas are greatly appreciated!


----------



## TundraGreen

FLAKouple said:


> Saludos!
> 
> My wife and I have been frequent vacationers in Mexico and absolutely love the Mexican way, culture, food, etc. We know and understand that the tourist areas are not the "real" Mexico! We will be beginning the transition this fall as we start the search for property.
> 
> Amy has always wanted to live on the beach. We are from Florida, but don't live on the beach, we're 35 minutes away. She will be able to fulfill that in Mexico and I will be able to fulfill my need to get out of the rat race. Our current thought is to locate to the Progreso area of the Yucatan. Yes we know it's hot, blah, blah blah. Remember we are from Florida, so it's not much different, maybe even a little cooler right on the beach. Either way, hot or a tad cooler, we like the hot weather.
> 
> Our long term goal is to invest in real estate properties to use as rentals to support our retirement. Any suggestions or ideas are greatly appreciated!


:welcome:

If your "long term goal is to invest in real estate properties" refers to rental properties in Mexico, I would caution you to spend some time understanding the differences between Mexico and the US first. It is not necessarily a bad idea but there are large differences between the laws and practices in the two countries.


----------



## FLAKouple

TundraGreen said:


> :welcome:
> 
> If your "long term goal is to invest in real estate properties" refers to rental properties in Mexico, I would caution you to spend some time understanding the differences between Mexico and the US first. It is not necessarily a bad idea but there are large differences between the laws and practices in the two countries.


Thanks for the info. Can you share any specifics?


----------



## TundraGreen

FLAKouple said:


> Thanks for the info. Can you share any specifics?


It would be a long list, but just to start:
• Foreigners cannot hold title to property near the coast or borders. They need a fideo comiso from a bank.
• There are no disclosure laws on property purchases. It is buyer beware, as-is.
• It is easy to buy property in Mexico, not always easy to sell.
• Tenants have rights in Mexico. Maybe more so than owners, I don't know the details.
• Be careful with Ejido lands.


----------



## ojosazules11

Regarding rentals, a few observations (by no means exhaustive):

- In my opinion, if you are going to be physically present, handling the rentals is a lot less risky than being "absentee landlords"
- when renting, having receipts proving a long-term tenant has been paying rent is vital to prevent the tenant from being able to invoke "squatter's rights" to the property. Having a well written rental contract is also important (Alan Mexicali has written about this in previous posts.)
- if you are going to be having rental income, you need to have permission to "participate in income earning activities" - in other words you have to have permission to work, even as a landlord. In order to obtain permission to work, you have to have either a Temporary Resident or Permanent Resident permit. You also need all the proper documentation, including a tax number, to report income and pay requisite taxes on rental income earned to the appropriate Mexican authorities. If you don't report the rental income and the Mexican government finds out, it won't be pretty.


----------



## FLAKouple

Thanks for the replies. I understand the coastal zone requirements and the need for the fideicomiso or corporation. 

Which is the best way to go? Perma resident or temp, or corporation, or what combination thereof?


----------



## frankania

I am Frank from New Orleans, wife is Ania from Poland. We met while teachers at UDLA university in Puebla, in the 80's. We now live in Cordoba, Ver, in the mountains with a perfect climate. We build houses, raise avocados, and run an airbnb....


----------



## AKLady469

I have no idea what I am doing. Please help! Oh, I found where I am typing. Major step forward.
I live in Anchorage, Alaska and am planning on a four month vacation in Mexico this winter.
I am old, age for people, much like cars, depends on whether you are a high mileage model or a low mileage model, but suffice to say, I need advice on doctors and dentists.
Any help will be greatly appreciated. 
I spent three weeks in the Lake Chapalla area, so I know where to get cash in Ajijic, where the Walmart is, etc. but now would like to get the information for things which might be needed for a longer stay. Many Thanks. Lindl


----------



## RVGRINGO

For doctors of all flavors, but all excellent, I suggest Medicos Especialistas/Quality Care: QCdoctors | Quality Care Medicos Especialistas

For a dentist: Eloy Barragán, Chapala Dental: Chapala Dental Care - Lakeside Ajijic Dental Clinic & Dentists

Explore Chapala centro for better shopping, as Ajijic is quite expensive in comparison. Chapala is also easier to navigate, especially walking, for us old folks. I am 1937 vintage, no longer walking anywhere, but lived in Ajijic and then in Chapala; 2001-2004, and 2004-2014. I miss the good medical and dental care we received there. 
Enjoy !


----------



## AKLady469

Thanks for the information. Like I said, this was my first try with this forum, so just knowing someone saw this and replied was wonderful. While I know where the Walmart is, I will be staying in Jocetepec. Any one going to be there this summer?
I'm not what used to be called a hardy party type, but any suggestions of things to do or see would be appreciated. 
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## TundraGreen

AKLady469 said:


> I have no idea what I am doing. Please help! Oh, I found where I am typing. Major step forward.
> I live in Anchorage, Alaska and am planning on a four month vacation in Mexico this winter.
> I am old, age for people, much like cars, depends on whether you are a high mileage model or a low mileage model, but suffice to say, I need advice on doctors and dentists.
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> I spent three weeks in the Lake Chapalla area, so I know where to get cash in Ajijic, where the Walmart is, etc. but now would like to get the information for things which might be needed for a longer stay. Many Thanks. Lindl


:welcome: I grew up in Anchorage. It was a village of 5000 people when I was born, so I am not young either. Now I live in Mexico and visit Alaska in January occasionally.


----------



## josekoko

I'm seeing there really isn't as much to be afraid of...but it's smart to do the homework. I used to live in Haines, Alaska when I was 15. Didn't grow up there, but lived there, with the other 1000-1500 people who lived there (more like 10,000 in the summer). 
But I buy my ticket next week, to CDMX. Then I'm going to discover Mexico and from there plan to go to Spain in 2018. But I may never leave Mexico, either. 
I only have two worries - as I found a friend who is more than happy to watch my Subaru and also take stateside (domestic) mail for me (but I'll try to reduce that as much as possible, of course, with electronic mail. 
But...I also take CBD....and I wonder what CDMX people know about the legality of marijuana use. I only use it medicinally - but it has made THE difference in my life - it's not all bad for some people. I never did it - or anything like it - until I turned 50. Everything has gotten better as a result so I don't want to stop doing it. 
Thanks for anyone reading this - and hopefully for those of you who understand. I don't drink alcohol or smoke, but I do ingest marijuana medicinally.


----------



## TundraGreen

josekoko said:


> I'm seeing there really isn't as much to be afraid of...but it's smart to do the homework. I used to live in Haines, Alaska when I was 15. Didn't grow up there, but lived there, with the other 1000-1500 people who lived there (more like 10,000 in the summer).
> But I buy my ticket next week, to CDMX. Then I'm going to discover Mexico and from there plan to go to Spain in 2018. But I may never leave Mexico, either.
> I only have two worries - as I found a friend who is more than happy to watch my Subaru and also take stateside (domestic) mail for me (but I'll try to reduce that as much as possible, of course, with electronic mail.
> But...I also take CBD....and I wonder what CDMX people know about the legality of marijuana use. I only use it medicinally - but it has made THE difference in my life - it's not all bad for some people. I never did it - or anything like it - until I turned 50. Everything has gotten better as a result so I don't want to stop doing it.
> Thanks for anyone reading this - and hopefully for those of you who understand. I don't drink alcohol or smoke, but I do ingest marijuana medicinally.


I believe possession of small quantities of marijuana is legal in the state of Mexico but nowhere else in Mexico. Be cautious. It is not a good idea to run afoul of the law in Mexico.


----------



## josekoko

I was hoping to read that they are more tolerant. I will work around it - and I will be careful.


----------



## josekoko

I don't want to break the law, no matter what. I would like to change the law and people's minds.. but I need to obey the law. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Isla Verde

Here's some information about the legalization of marijuana for medical purposes in Mexico: 
Mexican Congress approves use of medical marijuana | Reuters


----------



## Isla Verde

josekoko said:


> I was hoping to read that they are more tolerant. I will work around it - and I will be careful.


I think you'll find that in Mexico attitudes towards things like marijuana use can be quite conservative, though this varies from state to state.


----------



## Sugarfoot

Hi my name is Sugarfoot, well not really that was the name of my one and only horse my dad bought me when I was a kid. She was a Shetland Pony and we lived in Dallas Texas on a city lot LOL

I am 56 years old and ready to retire and move on. I have never been to Mexico but have a Facebook friend who just took the leap to San Miguel. I have a right mind to follow him. 

I have a quick question as to citizenship how does that work? Are you just a permanent tourist or do you become a citizen?

Thank so much for any help
SF


----------



## TundraGreen

Sugarfoot said:


> Hi my name is Sugarfoot, well not really that was the name of my one and only horse my dad bought me when I was a kid. She was a Shetland Pony and we lived in Dallas Texas on a city lot LOL
> 
> I am 56 years old and ready to retire and move on. I have never been to Mexico but have a Facebook friend who just took the leap to San Miguel. I have a right mind to follow him.
> 
> I have a quick question as to citizenship how does that work? Are you just a permanent tourist or do you become a citizen?
> 
> Thank so much for any help
> SF


:welcome: 
A short question with a long answer. You can visit on a tourist permit for 180 days. You can get a Temporary Visa good for a year with renewals for four years. You can get a Permanent Visa good forever. And eventually, you can qualify for citizenship. Citizenship requires 5 years of residence on a Permanent Visa, less if you are related or married to a Mexican citizen.


----------



## josekoko

The thing is_* I*_ am SUPER conservative in my actions. I don't drink, don't smoke and like quiet and peace and obeying the law - except now I have this conundrum where I look like a dippy person because the ONE thing that helps (tried many things is CBD. 

I think the tide is starting to turn...but we'll see....


----------



## Isla Verde

josekoko said:


> The thing is_* I*_ am SUPER conservative in my actions. I don't drink, don't smoke and like quiet and peace and obeying the law - except now I have this conundrum where I look like a dippy person because the ONE thing that helps (tried many things is CBD.
> 
> I think the tide is starting to turn...but we'll see....


Your last sentence reminded me of these lines from Shakespeare's Julius Caesar:

There is a tide in the affairs of men, Which taken at the flood, leads on to fortune. Omitted, all the voyage of their life is bound in shallows and in miseries. On such a full sea are we now afloat. And we must take the current when it serves, or lose our ventures.

Buck up, josekoko, things will go better for you, under the Mexican sun!


----------



## josekoko

I really like the posts I've read from you Isla. And I like your encouragement. I am VERY verbal and live a VERY cerebral life - and others - in even a few posts - have pointed that out with me. Tis' true. I tend to frappe (that's the verb I like to use) most all of the minutiae - and I make no apologies. 
But I do need to buck up and, like my friend said last night, make a #[email protected]%#&$ decision, Joe! Do something! She has had it with my indecision about moving. 
I love that you quoted Shakespeare. I love the quote you did and I also love almost anything from Hamlet. I'll reread it again. 
There were 4 deaths in my life last year - primary - and it's affected me quite profoundly - of course - what was I expecting - we are all leaving via death - but 4 in 4 months threw me for the loop of my lifetime. I hope I haven't gone fruit loops.  
I'm actually a lot funner than I might come off.


----------



## Sugarfoot

TundraGreen said:


> :welcome:
> A short question with a long answer. You can visit on a tourist permit for 180 days. You can get a Temporary Visa good for a year with renewals for four years. You can get a Permanent Visa good forever. And eventually, you can qualify for citizenship. Citizenship requires 5 years of residence on a Permanent Visa, less if you are related or married to a Mexican citizen.


thankyou so much


----------



## AKLady469

I hope this gets to Isla Verde. I am new to this forum and am trying to figure it out. The actual mechanics of where you type and where it goes.
I live in the great state of Alaska and while I love the summers I am not enjoying the winters.
I spent a few weeks in Mexico last winter and am planning a three month stay in Jocetepec MX this winter. I travel with a Service Dog, not easy in Mexico, and need advice and guidance.
Am I on the right track? As far as the expat forum learning at least.


----------



## TundraGreen

AKLady469 said:


> I hope this gets to Isla Verde. I am new to this forum and am trying to figure it out. The actual mechanics of where you type and where it goes.
> I live in the great state of Alaska and while I love the summers I am not enjoying the winters.
> I spent a few weeks in Mexico last winter and am planning a three month stay in Jocetepec MX this winter. I travel with a Service Dog, not easy in Mexico, and need advice and guidance.
> Am I on the right track? As far as the expat forum learning at least.


You are doing fine. After you have posted a few more messages, you will have access to the Private Message system. Then you could send a private message to Isla Verde if you wanted to. For most things, you can just post it in the appropriate public thread. That way everyone benefits from any questions and responses that are posted.

How long have you been in Alaska?


----------



## RVGRINGO

What do you need to know about the Lake Chapala & Jocotepec area? Are you driving or flying?


----------



## Isla Verde

AKLady469 said:


> I hope this gets to Isla Verde. I am new to this forum and am trying to figure it out. The actual mechanics of where you type and where it goes.
> I live in the great state of Alaska and while I love the summers I am not enjoying the winters.
> I spent a few weeks in Mexico last winter and am planning a three month stay in Jocetepec MX this winter. I travel with a Service Dog, not easy in Mexico, and need advice and guidance.
> Am I on the right track? As far as the expat forum learning at least.


You can send me a PM once you have made 5 posts, though I'm afraid I can't help you with information about bringing a Service Dog to Mexico or life in Jocotepec. My expertise, such as it is, has to do with life in Mexico City and living here without a car.


----------



## Jim from Alaska

AKLady469 said:


> I hope this gets to Isla Verde. I am new to this forum and am trying to figure it out. The actual mechanics of where you type and where it goes.
> I live in the great state of Alaska and while I love the summers I am not enjoying the winters.
> I spent a few weeks in Mexico last winter and am planning a three month stay in Jocetepec MX this winter. I travel with a Service Dog, not easy in Mexico, and need advice and guidance.
> Am I on the right track? As far as the expat forum learning at least.


Welcome and I feel your pain about the winters in Alaska. And like Tundra said, where at in Ak.? There are going to be several of us from Ak living large on the lake grooving on those 70 degree days in January.


----------



## ElPocho

I was an expat back in 1965, my mother who is Mexican moved the family to Mexico City, I was 8. I returned to the US when I was 26. I felt like a Mexican expat in the USA. Now it's time to retire, I could live in California for about 3-4,000 USD a month, or I can go to Mexico and live for $1,000 a month. I don't think everybody can do that, but I know how to eat and live in Mexico. 

I haven't lived in Mexico for 33 years, and would like to live where I can have expat friends and Mexican friends. Currently thinking near Merida, one of my best friends is thinking of Merida as an option to leave CDMX. I lived in CDMX for 18 years. My crystal ball says Merida is growing too fast, so I don;t want the city.

Anyway, I know the culture just not the current situation in specific areas and the hassles of travel by road. I'd be using a US passport so I can probably learn a lot here.


----------



## frankania

I have lived in Cordoba for 27 years--perfect climate -- smallish city low living costs. We have an avocado farm and a pine forest....frank


----------



## Zorro2017

AKLady469 said:


> I hope this gets to Isla Verde. I am new to this forum and am trying to figure it out. The actual mechanics of where you type and where it goes.
> I live in the great state of Alaska and while I love the summers I am not enjoying the winters.
> I spent a few weeks in Mexico last winter and am planning a three month stay in Jocetepec MX this winter. I travel with a Service Dog, not easy in Mexico, and need advice and guidance.
> Am I on the right track? As far as the expat forum learning at least.


Getting into Mexico with the dog is no problem, just have current shot records. 

Accommodations are quite another thing. Smaller Mom and Pop hotels are more lenient but most of your larger hotels advertise "No pet, no service dogs." We wanted to book a nice hotel in Orizaba and only three were pet friendly, two were booked and one looked not so good, no AC, just a fan. My wife called a nice one and said that her small Yorkie "told her" when her blood pressure was high and they agreed. *The size of the dog means a lot*. We also have a crate or a cage that she is housebroken to on pads and this makes it easier.


----------



## Haskins

ElPocho said:


> I was an expat back in 1965, my mother who is Mexican moved the family to Mexico City, I was 8. I returned to the US when I was 26. I felt like a Mexican expat in the USA. Now it's time to retire, I could live in California for about 3-4,000 USD a month, or I can go to Mexico and live for $1,000 a month. I don't think everybody can do that, but I know how to eat and live in Mexico.
> 
> I haven't lived in Mexico for 33 years, and would like to live where I can have expat friends and Mexican friends. Currently thinking near Merida, one of my best friends is thinking of Merida as an option to leave CDMX. I lived in CDMX for 18 years. My crystal ball says Merida is growing too fast, so I don;t want the city.
> 
> Anyway, I know the culture just not the current situation in specific areas and the hassles of travel by road. I'd be using a US passport so I can probably learn a lot here.


I was born in Monterrey to a Mexican mom and an expat dad. At the age of 10 (1968) I moved to South Texas where I've lived ever since. As my wife and I are approaching retirement we're also looking into moving to Mexico. We're contemplating Guanajuato or San Miguel De Allende first. The cool thing is, if you rent you can live in every city you like eventually.

One thing that can make your transition easier is getting your Mexican passport. Since your mom is Mexican you can also claim Mexican citizenship. With dual nationality you can have the benefits of both passports. You can also buy property or start a business in Mexico with much less hassle. Visit your nearest consulate or go online to get info.


----------



## Isla Verde

ElPocho said:


> I was an expat back in 1965, my mother who is Mexican moved the family to Mexico City, I was 8. I returned to the US when I was 26. I felt like a Mexican expat in the USA. Now it's time to retire, I could live in California for about 3-4,000 USD a month, or I can go to Mexico and live for $1,000 a month. I don't think everybody can do that, but I know how to eat and live in Mexico.


I can! At the current exchange rate, I'm living on less than $1000 US a month.


----------



## ElPocho

Haskins said:


> I was born in Monterrey to a Mexican mom and an expat dad. At the age of 10 (1968) I moved to South Texas where I've lived ever since. As my wife and I are approaching retirement we're also looking into moving to Mexico. We're contemplating Guanajuato or San Miguel De Allende first. The cool thing is, if you rent you can live in every city you like eventually.
> 
> One thing that can make your transition easier is getting your Mexican passport. Since your mom is Mexican you can also claim Mexican citizenship. With dual nationality you can have the benefits of both passports. You can also buy property or start a business in Mexico with much less hassle. Visit your nearest consulate or go online to get info.


Haskins you are about the same age as I am. I went to the American School in CDMX. 

Since I was born in the USA, I did ot have right to Mex citizenship, but they changed the law.
Thanks for the info, I did look into this nationalizing myself. I have my Mom's birth certificate just need to follow the process. 

I went to san miguel when I was around 14. You know it started with all the disabled Vietnam vets, they could not afford anything in the USA with their pensions.


----------



## ElPocho

Isla Verde said:


> I can! At the current exchange rate, I'm living on less than $1000 US a month.


yah, but you are smart  
Where do you live? 
how much is rent?

Never mind in the heart of CDMX. smogcito city. I could live for free with my mom there, in Tacubaya.

She has a nice place in Zacaulpan, Morelos and then a place in Cuautla Morelos, not pretty and I think it's rented out.

Anyway I missed el DF when I moved out, but now I just want to take it easy.


----------



## Isla Verde

ElPocho said:


> yah, but you are smart
> Where do you live?
> how much is rent?
> 
> Never mind in the heart of CDMX. smogcito city. I could live for free with my mom there, in Tacubaya.
> 
> She has a nice place in Zacaulpan, Morelos and then a place in Cuautla Morelos, not pretty and I think it's rented out.
> 
> Anyway I missed el DF when I moved out, but now I just want to take it easy.


I live in colonia Cuauhtémoc, a few blocks in back of the American Embassy. Unfortunately, this area has been undergoing gentrification the last couple of years, which means rents have been going up and up. Luckily, for me I live in an old somewhat dilapidated building, which means that the rents haven't been going up very much. Right now I pay $4600 a month, with very small yearly increases, for a rather small one-bedroom apartment. I have no place to live for free plus I love the neighborhood, so here I will stay till the next giant earthquake brings my building to the ground!

It is a fairly crazy place to live, but since I'm retired and don't need to brave public transportation during the horrendous rush hours, I can deal with it. And many daysI just hang out in my neighborhood and do my best to take it easy. By the way, I don't find the smog in the CDMX any worse than it was in other big urban areas I've lived in over the years. 

Thanks for the compliment in your first sentence!


----------



## ElPocho

Isla Verde said:


> I live in colonia Cuauhtémoc, a few blocks in back of the American Embassy. Unfortunately, this area has been undergoing gentrification the last couple of years, which means rents have been going up and up. Luckily, for me I live in an old somewhat dilapidated building, which means that the rents haven't been going up very much. Right now I pay $4600 a month, with very small yearly increases, for a rather small one-bedroom apartment. I have no place to live for free plus I love the neighborhood, so here I will stay till the next giant earthquake brings my building to the ground!
> 
> It is a fairly crazy place to live, but since I'm retired and don't need to brave public transportation during the horrendous rush hours, I can deal with it. And many daysI just hang out in my neighborhood and do my best to take it easy. By the way, I don't find the smog in the CDMX any worse than it was in other big urban areas I've lived in over the years.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment in your first sentence!


If they have not changed the Embassy location to the Zona Rosa. it's a short walk across Reforma. You are also close to colonia Anzures. 
When I used to live there they had inversiones termicas, birds dropped dead when the cold compressed the pollution. Some days it was so bad that my eyes would water and I'd get headaches.

I have a question, does "hoy no circula" apply to USA plates?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Go for your Mexican citizenship & passport by applying at the nearest Mexican consulate in the USA, with your mother‘s birth certificate, your own + all other ID that you and she have. It will make your life much easier; except that you will need to get a Mexican car. You will probably have difficulty trying to use a residence visa, as you will have to indicate your place of birth on the application, along with other details. When in Mexico, you are a Mexican and cannot claim to be a foreigner or claim US consular assistance, etc. Best to keep it simple, and to enjoy the benefits of being a Mexican citizen, while still retaining your US citizenship for visits back to “el norte“.


----------



## Haskins

ElPocho said:


> Haskins you are about the same age as I am. I went to the American School in CDMX.
> 
> Since I was born in the USA, I did ot have right to Mex citizenship, but they changed the law.
> Thanks for the info, I did look into this nationalizing myself. I have my Mom's birth certificate just need to follow the process.
> 
> I went to san miguel when I was around 14. You know it started with all the disabled Vietnam vets, they could not afford anything in the USA with their pensions.


I went to the Pan American school and then the American School in Monterrey, up until the age of 10. 

My two adult sons were born in Texas and they have their Mexican passports. My younger son even has his driver's license from the state of Chiapas after visiting a girlfriend there. We're currently looking into getting our voting cards as well. When we do move, it'll be easier for my wife who is an American citizen only, to get her permanent residency card being the wife of a Mexican citizen.

Actually the expats in San Miguel started with WWII vets who moved to San Miguel back in the late 40's to study art through the G.I. Bill. It's an interesting story.


----------



## Timroy1027

Hi Thanks. I'm Tim. I live in Canada in the Okanagan Valley where i own a company. I am a US citizen and i spend a lot of time in Mexico. Specifically Playa del Carmen. I would like to open a business there and am hoping i can find help in doing that.

Tim


----------



## AKLady469

I rode as my sole means of transportation until I was 30. But I lived in Washington DC, a city with few parking places. I still have a Honda Shadow, but I guess it will be living in Alaska for the rest of it's life. Was it Mexico or the Peace Corp that stopped your bringing the bike?


----------



## TundraGreen

AKLady469 said:


> I rode as my sole means of transportation until I was 30. But I lived in Washington DC, a city with few parking places. I still have a Honda Shadow, but I guess it will be living in Alaska for the rest of it's life. Was it Mexico or the Peace Corp that stopped your bringing the bike?


The Peace Corps does not allow volunteers to ride motorcycles. After the Peace Corps I eventually replaced it.


----------



## Bill416

Hi I'm Bill and newly retired living in Canada. I am looking at options about places, particularly in Mexico, to spend parts of the winter. I am just finishing off a one month stay in Puerto Vallarta. Being the rainy seasons I knew that it could be humid but apparently this October has been unseasonably hot with temperatures up in the low thirties every day. I have been told to try the high season and will do that in the future. I am open to ideas of other places in Mexico to stay for up to 3 months at a time. What caused me to join this forum was stumbling across a post called "Damn, Can I live on this in Mexico" and it raise my curiosity instantly.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## ElPocho

Bill416 said:


> Hi I'm Bill and newly retired living in Canada. I am looking at options about places, particularly in Mexico, to spend parts of the winter. I am just finishing off a one month stay in Puerto Vallarta. Being the rainy seasons I knew that it could be humid but apparently this October has been unseasonably hot with temperatures up in the low thirties every day. I have been told to try the high season and will do that in the future. I am open to ideas of other places in Mexico to stay for up to 3 months at a time. What caused me to join this forum was stumbling across a post called "Damn, Can I live on this in Mexico" and it raise my curiosity instantly.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill


Welcome, Mexico is a very diverse country with 10,000 km of shoreline. What part of Canada? You could also check out the Caribean coast. Do you like hot and humid?
If not mountain areas are good. Also you would want to confirm if you want to live in a bubble with our expats or with Mexicans. So if you speak Spanish is important. 
Hundreds of options millions of gringos living there... 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill416

We are from Calgary and like hot but not to humid, probably eliminates most of the coastline though. Initially we would like to be near/around expats but be able to venture around to take in more Mexican life. We don’t speak Spanish but are willing to learn some.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ElPocho

Bill416 said:


> We are from Calgary and like hot but not to humid, probably eliminates most of the coastline though. Initially we would like to be near/around expats but be able to venture around to take in more Mexican life. We don’t speak Spanish but are willing to learn some.
> Thanks for the reply.


Jalisco. Morelos. Puebla. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## josekoko

I want to learn more than some Spanish. I want to learn as much as possible!


----------



## ElPocho

josekoko said:


> I want to learn more than some Spanish. I want to learn as much as possible!


Start learning the "refránes". Memorize them. They are levers into the psyche of the culture. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## wanghaozhi

*Our introduction*

My name is John Waterhouse. My wife is Helen. We currently live in Seattle, after almost 25 years in Taiwan; my wife's from there.

We're retired and, like many other folks, are concerned about health care costs here in the US.

One option for us is to move back to Taiwan because of low cost, high quality health care. And my wife's from there.

But Taiwan has a very hot and humid climate, and would be far from our two adult children who live here. I recently (last month or so) started looking at this question and I first got the idea of retiring to Panama, but it looks like Mexico might be a better alternative, so that's what I'm looking at right now.


----------



## roadapple

Hi John, my wife and I (she is a Mexican citizen) are moving to Mexico as soon as we find the right house in the right town/city. We're looking at (in order) Cuernavaca, Queratero, Playa del Carmen and Merida.

Cost of living is low, quality of life is mid-high, dental/medical care is inexpensive, food is inexpensive and of high quality.

You'll want to get your clothes and electronics (TV, computers, etc.) elsewhere and bring them with you to Mexico as they are very expensive there. We're also importing our cars to Mexico. It costs a little, but then we have the cars we want, not what the MX government says we can purchase.

In MX we can afford a maid to clean and cook for us, something that is not ever going to happen in the USA, unless I hit the lottery!


----------



## Isla Verde

wanghaozhi said:


> My name is John Waterhouse. My wife is Helen. We currently live in Seattle, after almost 25 years in Taiwan; my wife's from there.
> 
> We're retired and, like many other folks, are concerned about health care costs here in the US.
> 
> One option for us is to move back to Taiwan because of low cost, high quality health care. And my wife's from there.
> 
> But Taiwan has a very hot and humid climate, and would be far from our two adult children who live here. I recently (last month or so) started looking at this question and I first got the idea of retiring to Panama, but it looks like Mexico might be a better alternative, so that's what I'm looking at right now.



Welcome to the Mexico Expat Forum, John!

If you're not a fan of hot and humid climates, then I don't think that Panama would be a good choice. One the other hand, there are many locations in the Central Highlands that have marvelous climates that you may find to your liking.


----------



## roadapple

If you don't like heat and humidity, and you want to live in Mexico, Cuernavaca, San Cristobal and Queratero are the 3 best choices for a "temperate" climate without all the H&H. Some places in Cuernavaca are considered "cold" and some "hot" and others are the "City of Eternal Spring".


----------



## roadapple

I'm also glad "O" isn't my President any longer!


----------



## 4Lionsnbaja

Hi fellow members, my name is Victor & been living in Ensenada for the last 10 years.
I'm joining to pitch in, help others and give a little back to the forum.
So any doubts questions about life and living in Ensenada, I'm all ears.

Thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen

4Lionsnbaja said:


> Hi fellow members, my name is Victor & been living in Ensenada for the last 10 years.
> I'm joining to pitch in, help others and give a little back to the forum.
> So any doubts questions about life and living in Ensenada, I'm all ears.
> 
> Thanks.


:welcome:


----------



## bradypest1

*bradypest1 Introduction*

Hello everyone. I have recently purchased a Condo in Tulum and would very much like to meet other English speaking Expats living in the area. I am married and have 4 children and 2 grandkids. I am a semi-retired business owner and love this area very much. My wife helps to raise our grandkids and doesn't get to come here very often. We have a home and business near St. Louis, Mo. on the Illinois side. Since I am here often by myself I would be interested in making friends with local Expats to share common experiences and to help me settle in and be more at ease. I wonder if there is local place and or time that expats meet on a regular basis that would be opened to meeting new folks like myself. Please let me know and thank you for your time.


----------



## TundraGreen

bradypest1 said:


> Hello everyone. I have recently purchased a Condo in Tulum and would very much like to meet other English speaking Expats living in the area. I am married and have 4 children and 2 grandkids. I am a semi-retired business owner and love this area very much. My wife helps to raise our grandkids and doesn't get to come here very often. We have a home and business near St. Louis, Mo. on the Illinois side. Since I am here often by myself I would be interested in making friends with local Expats to share common experiences and to help me settle in and be more at ease. I wonder if there is local place and or time that expats meet on a regular basis that would be opened to meeting new folks like myself. Please let me know and thank you for your time.


:welcome:


----------



## Rmartinez#1

Hi..My name is Mary..67.. and I am planning on moving to La Paz, Mexico this coming summer. I want to make a trip to La Paz in February or March of 2018 and wanted to ask if anyone can give me any information that may be helpful for my move to La Paz.


----------



## TundraGreen

Rmartinez#1 said:


> Hi..My name is Mary..67.. and I am planning on moving to La Paz, Mexico this coming summer. I want to make a trip to La Paz in February or March of 2018 and wanted to ask if anyone can give me any information that may be helpful for my move to La Paz.


:welcome:

I like La Paz, but I have just passed through it a couple of times so can't help much with what it would be like to live there. There are always some boating people from north of the border that hang out at the marina there. But, in my experience, most of them know little about Mexico beyond the marina, except maybe how to take a taxi to Walmart for supplies.


----------



## taramarisahawk

Hi my name is Tara; I’m a former teacher, wife to a software developer and mother to a 2 year old toddler. Since I am no longer teaching, we are looking to relocate somewhere in Mexico for us to experience a different culture, immerse ourselves in Spanish, and keep living expenses down. Teaching ESL (English as a Second Language) had been my passion, (our public education system has since killed it), I would like to be somewhere where I could teach at a language institute. We are currently trying to conceive, access to good healthcare is a must. My biggest fear is safety while traveling, we want to take our car and dog into the country. Who has driven to Mexico successfully with our similar circumstances?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde

taramarisahawk said:


> Hi my name is Tara; I’m a former teacher, wife to a software developer and mother to a 2 year old toddler. Since I am no longer teaching, we are looking to relocate somewhere in Mexico for us to experience a different culture, immerse ourselves in Spanish, and keep living expenses down. Teaching ESL (English as a Second Language) had been my passion, (our public education system has since killed it), I would like to be somewhere where I could teach at a language institute. We are currently trying to conceive, access to good healthcare is a must. My biggest fear is safety while traveling, we want to take our car and dog into the country. Who has driven to Mexico successfully with our similar circumstances?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Welcome to the Mexico Forum, Tara. I am a mostly-retired ESL teacher, who until the last couple of years picked up money to supplement my modest pension by teaching English privately. This pays much better than working for language institutes, I can assure you. What sort of residence visas are you and your wife planning to apply for? I hope you are aware that you have to apply for them at a Mexican consulate while you're still in the States.

I've never driven to Mexico, so I can't help you with that question.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## TundraGreen

taramarisahawk said:


> Hi my name is Tara; I’m a former teacher, wife to a software developer and mother to a 2 year old toddler. Since I am no longer teaching, we are looking to relocate somewhere in Mexico for us to experience a different culture, immerse ourselves in Spanish, and keep living expenses down. Teaching ESL (English as a Second Language) had been my passion, (our public education system has since killed it), I would like to be somewhere where I could teach at a language institute. We are currently trying to conceive, access to good healthcare is a must. My biggest fear is safety while traveling, we want to take our car and dog into the country. Who has driven to Mexico successfully with our similar circumstances?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


:welcome:
People drive into and out of Mexico all the time without problems. Finding hotels that will accept pets requires some effort. There have been several discussions of that. A current thread with discussion of dogs and hotels is: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mexico-expat-forum-expats-living-mexico/1360610-dogs-taxes.html

Good luck.


----------



## LoggedIn

Hello, my name is LoggedIn  living in the farthest reaches of SW Florida where the mosquitoes are as big as your fist. Married, adult sons, wifey and I are over 65. Never met Charlie Rose.


----------



## robbiethinking

*As green as they come!*

Hello to everybody.

I've never been one to cruise the mid-stream and right now I'm considering a quantum leap from Thailand to Mexico.

I could bore you to death banging on about the ins and outs of this recent decision. But suffice it to say that I'm South-African born, lived in England for 40 years, then upped anchor and headed off to Thailand, where I've been ever since. I'm now 67.

But I will say that one of the main reasons for the proposed move was that I'm sick and tired of holiday beaches with no nice little colonial ruins, quaint and tumbledown cobbled backstreets steeped in history or any expectation of breadth or texture in my surroundings. All there is in Thailand are golden palaces and temples and, once you've seen a load of these they're all the same, except for the size and position of the Buddha images.

So I'm selling up, girding my loins, herding my possessions, liquidising my ass, setting my compass and coming (going?) to find a nice place on the Mexican coast (east or west) where any or all of the above-mentioned quaintness is either around me or not too far away. I'll land and make camp somewhere cheap and scruffy for a few months and start to look around.

I'm green as grass, just off the boat, can't speak Spanish (but I managed to learn Thai so I'll pick up Spanish fast enough), have no idea how getting a data plan works, or how to get a local SIM card, or what to look out for/guard against - other that what I'm picking up in these online forums.

So - greetings! And wish me luck. (Pleeeese!)


----------



## robbiethinking

Not a 'quantum leaf' - how do I edit this!!


----------



## Isla Verde

robbiethinking said:


> Not a 'quantum leaf' - how do I edit this!!


I'll fix it for you. Another thing, if you, or any other newcomers to the forum, don't receive many responses to your first post, I suggest starting your own thread on the main forum. Some members may not look at new posts on this "sticky" thread.


----------



## taramarisahawk

taramarisahawk said:


> Hi my name is Tara; I’m a former teacher, wife to a software developer and mother to a 2 year old toddler. Since I am no longer teaching, we are looking to relocate somewhere in Mexico for us to experience a different culture, immerse ourselves in Spanish, and keep living expenses down. Teaching ESL (English as a Second Language) had been my passion, (our public education system has since killed it), I would like to be somewhere where I could teach at a language institute. We are currently trying to conceive, access to good healthcare is a must. My biggest fear is safety while traveling, we want to take our car and dog into the country. Who has driven to Mexico successfully with our similar circumstances?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Hi Isla,
My husband will be working remotely for companies based in the US, so it’s up to me to have the working visa. I was thinking a language institute would be a way to secure a visa, are u able to obtain a visa with private tutoring? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde

taramarisahawk said:


> Hi Isla,
> My husband will be working remotely for companies based in the US, so it’s up to me to have the working visa. I was thinking a language institute would be a way to secure a visa, are u able to obtain a visa with private tutoring?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a good idea, at least to start. I have no idea which language institutes are willing to sponsor prospective teachers. In any event, that would involve coming to Mexico, being hired, and then returning to the States to apply for a Residente Temporal visa with permission to work for that employer only. If you are eligible for a Residente Permanente visa, that would include permission to work, either for yourself or for a company or school. I don't know if you can apply for an RT visa with permission to work free-lance. You should make inquiries now at your nearest Mexican Consulate.


----------



## robbiethinking

Isla Verde said:


> I'll fix it for you. Another thing, if you, or any other newcomers to the forum, don't receive many responses to your first post, I suggest starting your own thread on the main forum. Some members may not look at new posts on this "sticky" thread.


Hi - and thanks. 
(I've already started a new thread . . . )
But please can you tell me how to edit posts - I can't see an 'edit' button anywhere!
OH! - maybe it was because I was a newbie last time I needed to edit something - now the 'edit' button is sitting there on the line below yelling at me. Oops!


----------



## TundraGreen

robbiethinking said:


> Hi - and thanks.
> (I've already started a new thread . . . )
> But please can you tell me how to edit posts - I can't see an 'edit' button anywhere!
> OH! - maybe it was because I was a newbie last time I needed to edit something - now the 'edit' button is sitting there on the line below yelling at me. Oops!


The edit button is available for a few minutes after you post. Then it goes away.


----------



## curlyMarcia

Hi, I'm Marcia and I'm a mexican living in Mexico. I like to search info here about the places that I travel. But now I decided to register because I need your help finding my future place. My husband got a remote job and we want to move to another place in Mexico. I love forest, so I am looking for a place in or nearby a forest and not so big and not so small (population from 100,000 to 300,000). What are my options? i have been thinking about Durango, Michoacan, Puebla and maybe Queretaro (not the cities, I mean a quiet place in that states). Any suggestion?

A tip for Tara, don't limit yourself to Languages Schools. You can reach companies (even your husband one) and offer your service as English teacher. Go for small tech companies as most of the bigger ones already have an English instructor or a special deal with a language school. Check out local start ups and start sending emails, or go physically if you can. Good luck!


----------



## Jreboll

Have you tried Mazamitla which is probably not far from you?


----------



## Palmtree63

*Newbie*

Hello to all. My name is Paul and this is my very first posting. Have patience while i try to figure all of this blogging out.

First off, i am excited about having joined up after looking at (searching for) the few Mexico blog sites out there. This to me seems to be the best choice far and away. I do plan on retiring to Mexico after giving this subject some serious thought, although i am about 8 years away from that. Mexico to me seems to offer so much. After reading over a dozen current and lengthy books, i figured it is time for some more localized and current information. 

I am interested in either the Veracruz area or the Yucatan/Quintana Roo region so i guess i will be migrating to a thread or forum particular to those areas. Any help or suggestions along the way will be appreciated and i look forward to chatting with some of you.


----------



## Isla Verde

Welcome to the Mexico Expat Forum. I advise posting any specific questions you may come up with on the main Mexico Forum.

And thanks for your kind words about us!


----------



## curlyMarcia

Jreboll said:


> Have you tried Mazamitla which is probably not far from you?


Yes Mazamitla is beautiful, but I have a daugther that will soon be in kindergarden and I believe there are no private schools in the area. Sorry for the late reply, problems with the wifi.


----------



## Ross&MaryAnn

My name is Mary Ann and my husband Ross and I have been married 46 years. We are both 67 years old. We live in small town near Sacramento, California. My husband speaks passable Spanish. With a little practice he would pick it up easily again. We are very excited to be planning to retire in Mexico. We would like to be within an hour of hot mineral baths. We want to buy land and build a home or perhaps buy a home. We want to spend less than $100,000. My husband will have a knee replacement in March 2018 and we plan to visit different areas of Mexico after he has recovered. Any suggestions about the best time of year to visit and where we should visit to explore areas near mineral baths? We don't want to be in a touristy area or near the coast. We prefer mountains.


----------



## aztecaa

Az here...Been in Baja for quite sometime. From city life to Rural living. Tired of the rat race. I keep to myself and don't socialize much. The Art of being alone is really not that bad. Getting to know oneself over these past years has been quite peaceful. 
Have a nice lot that I work on from time to time. Big enough for all my toys. 
Living in RV while building my Castle. lol


----------



## 4Lionsnbaja

aztecaa said:


> I keep to myself and don't socialize much. The Art of being alone is really not that bad.


And is the perfect environment for a stress free life.
Theres no one around to burden you with there problems.

Welcome!


----------



## TundraGreen

Ross&MaryAnn said:


> My name is Mary Ann and my husband Ross and I have been married 46 years. We are both 67 years old. We live in small town near Sacramento, California. My husband speaks passable Spanish. With a little practice he would pick it up easily again. We are very excited to be planning to retire in Mexico. We would like to be within an hour of hot mineral baths. We want to buy land and build a home or perhaps buy a home. We want to spend less than $100,000. My husband will have a knee replacement in March 2018 and we plan to visit different areas of Mexico after he has recovered. Any suggestions about the best time of year to visit and where we should visit to explore areas near mineral baths? We don't want to be in a touristy area or near the coast. We prefer mountains.



:welcome:


----------



## TundraGreen

aztecaa said:


> Az here...Been in Baja for quite sometime. From city life to Rural living. Tired of the rat race. I keep to myself and don't socialize much. The Art of being alone is really not that bad. Getting to know oneself over these past years has been quite peaceful.
> Have a nice lot that I work on from time to time. Big enough for all my toys.
> Living in RV while building my Castle. lol


:welcome:


----------



## 4Lionsnbaja

Ross&MaryAnn said:


> We would like to be within an hour of hot mineral baths. We don't want to be in a touristy area or near the coast. We prefer mountains.


 You might enjoy Puruandiro, its in the Bajio in the Northern region of Michoacan. Theres no expat community or big box stores but they do have thermal water parks, the towns tap water is also hot thermal water. Nearest airports are the Morelia 1.5hrs and Leon/Gto. 2hrs.


----------



## alicentral123

*Isla Mujeres*

I wanted to look into information on moving to Isla Mujeres....Is there a Canadian who has done this? What are the main factors to look into? Thanks for your help.


----------



## AlanMexicali

alicentral123 said:


> I wanted to look into information on moving to Isla Mujeres....Is there a Canadian who has done this? What are the main factors to look into? Thanks for your help.


Financial solvency to qualify for a Mexican Immigration resident status/visa is first. You apply at a Mexican Consulate or the Mexican Embassy in Canada.


----------



## [email protected]

*hola*

. . . I joined this forum back in November 2017, to learn more from those of you whose experience living in Mexico could help me better understand what my dream of living in my San Cristobal de Las Casas home would present. I have not regretted this decision, nor been disappointed. I’ve learned from the posts here, been entertained, and have done further research ( visas, traveling with cats, and protecting my home SOB - “south of the border” – *I learned what that means on this forum* . . . grins ).

My name is Tony, and back in 2005 ( my first three week vacation in years ) enroute to a cooking class in Oaxaca, ( after spending a few days in Merida, Cancun, Villahermosa, six hours exploring the Palenque ruins, 4 hours in San Cristobal de Las Casas, onward to Oaxaca - Susana Trilling’s kitchen – “Seasons of My Heart Cooking School” ), I noticed something immediately within me, that I really liked the colonial feeling. So much so, that I returned to that mountain city San Cristobal de Las Casas, Chiapas . . . walked the barrios ( neighborhoods for three days ) and determined I was seriously interested in buying a home here. 

Long story short ( friends will tell you I can be long winded ), I purchased a 3 bedroom / 2 ½ bath cement block home within a ten minute walk to the plaza central / Zocalo / Cathedral de San Cristobal. ( I have ridden the economic roller coaster here in California, and it has taken me 12 years to fulfill my dream of living full time ( or 6 months ) in San Cristobal de Las Casas. During this difficult period I visited a couple of times a year, faced with possibly having to sell, and then finally rented my home on an annual lease. Every January I have returned – one to pay the predial, and aqua; two - check with the tenants ( making various improvements, checking in with el jardinero), and simply visit my home enjoying sitting in the patio.

Coming this January 2019 I will be moving into my home in Barrio de Guadalupe ( I am thinking I may be alternating living between Chiapas and California – six on six off ). Heck, I’ll be 66 years old this July . . . and I want to give this gift to myself.

I look forward to participating within this forum, learning from you, and sharing with you my adventure . . . *you may recall I plan on traveling down to San Cristobal de Las Casas with my two Siberian Forest cats . . . now that will be a story worth reading about.* 

Con a sonrisa . . . Tony


----------



## chrisj333

*Looking to Learn*

Hello! I'm 40 year old guy in Ohio looking to explore the option of early retirement to the (preferably) the Yucatan peninsula area. My wife and I are tired of the daily grind and would explore simplifying our lives if its financially feasible. I look forward to learning from those here that have already made the move!


----------



## Isla Verde

chrisj333 said:


> Hello! I'm 40 year old guy in Ohio looking to explore the option of early retirement to the (preferably) the Yucatan peninsula area. My wife and I are tired of the daily grind and would explore simplifying our lives if its financially feasible. I look forward to learning from those here that have already made the move!


If you're thinking of moving to the Yucatan, I hope you like very hot and humid weather most of the year round!


----------



## chrisj333

We definitely do, especially coming from cold Ohio!


----------



## Isla Verde

chrisj333 said:


> We definitely do, especially coming from cold Ohio!


You will certainly need AC if you move to the Yucatan, which gets very costly in Mexico. There are other parts of the country with lovely warm weather for most of the year without the horrible heat and humidity of the Yucatan. I advise you spend some time there, including a summer, before making a definite move.


----------



## beachseeker

Hello all - 39 years old from Canada (brrr) moved to Rivera Maya initially and now up in Merida, Yucatan state and love it here! So much to see & do and very affordable. Be glad to answer any questions about retirement or life in this beautiful area.


----------



## beachseeker

Isla Verde said:


> You will certainly need AC if you move to the Yucatan, which gets very costly in Mexico. There are other parts of the country with lovely warm weather for most of the year without the horrible heat and humidity of the Yucatan. I advise you spend some time there, including a summer, before making a definite move.


Heat and humidity are different for everyone. To me I love both! I feel better, breath better etc etc. It is one of the best parts of moving to Mexico! Yucatan state has so much to offer, as well the safest part of Mexico. My power is not that bad at all and I live in north Merida.


----------



## pharris201

Our Introduction Paul and Raquel
Hi all 
I’m newly retired and my lovely Tica are thinking about a move to Baja. Our grown daughter has decided she will live on the USA west coast. 
I’m a retired architect and finished my work with 20 years working for firms and 15 years of federal service. Raquel retires from nursing next year. 
One of the best places we enjoyed over the years is Cabo Blanco Costa Rica. The ATVs and 4x4 made it feel like the Wild West. 
We are planning to drive to Tucson this may and start south to Cortez then west to the pacific and finally to San Diego. While the WW sounds great we have reached the stage for creature comforts. Any ideas or thoughts are greatly appreciated. 

I ve found that forums like this are the best way to learn the subject. My last forum was about the 150th civil war rememberance. A crash course in 2011 and I was ready for Bull Run. 
Www.oakhillstudio.org


----------



## TundraGreen

pharris201 said:


> Our Introduction Paul and Raquel
> Hi all
> I’m newly retired and my lovely Tica are thinking about a move to Baja. Our grown daughter has decided she will live on the USA west coast.
> I’m a retired architect and finished my work with 20 years working for firms and 15 years of federal service. Raquel retires from nursing next year.
> One of the best places we enjoyed over the years is Cabo Blanco Costa Rica. The ATVs and 4x4 made it feel like the Wild West.
> We are planning to drive to Tucson this may and start south to Cortez then west to the pacific and finally to San Diego. While the WW sounds great we have reached the stage for creature comforts. Any ideas or thoughts are greatly appreciated.
> 
> I ve found that forums like this are the best way to learn the subject. My last forum was about the 150th civil war rememberance. A crash course in 2011 and I was ready for Bull Run.
> Www.oakhillstudio.org


:welcome:

Is that your father's tombstone (photo in the link)?


----------



## radcliffecl

*Great forum!*

I was reading a library book on retiring the 'Cheapskate' way and I came across the recommendation for this site! I don't usually just sign on and register but in this case I did ... with no regrets! 
In four years I hope to retire! I want to be ready to move, from 36 years in a cold northern CAD climate with very long winters (think 7 months!) to a place where it will never snow! I'm hoping for MX but would be happy anywhere the conditions are right! I am looking forward to learning anything and everything I can from the members of this site! Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen

radcliffecl said:


> I was reading a library book on retiring the 'Cheapskate' way and I came across the recommendation for this site! I don't usually just sign on and register but in this case I did ... with no regrets!
> In four years I hope to retire! I want to be ready to move, from 36 years in a cold northern CAD climate with very long winters (think 7 months!) to a place where it will never snow! I'm hoping for MX but would be happy anywhere the conditions are right! I am looking forward to learning anything and everything I can from the members of this site! Thanks!


:welcome:


----------



## pharris201

TundraGreen said:


> pharris201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Introduction Paul and Raquel
> Hi all
> I’m newly retired and my lovely Tica are thinking about a move to Baja. Our grown daughter has decided she will live on the USA west coast.
> I’m a retired architect and finished my work with 20 years working for firms and 15 years of federal service. Raquel retires from nursing next year.
> One of the best places we enjoyed over the years is Cabo Blanco Costa Rica. The ATVs and 4x4 made it feel like the Wild West.
> We are planning to drive to Tucson this may and start south to Cortez then west to the pacific and finally to San Diego. While the WW sounds great we have reached the stage for creature comforts. Any ideas or thoughts are greatly appreciated.
> 
> I ve found that forums like this are the best way to learn the subject. My last forum was about the 150th civil war rememberance. A crash course in 2011 and I was ready for Bull Run.
> Www.oakhillstudio.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your father's tombstone (photo in the link)?
Click to expand...

Yes that’s Lily and my father at culpepper National Cemetery in Virginia.


----------



## paddyroyal

*Thinking about Mexico...*

Hola,

I'm thinking about moving to Mexico, am interested in Coatepec, Veracruz, and am planning a trip there at the end of April. I lived in Guatemala for a couple of years before I moved back to the US four years ago to work. Getting itchy feet...


----------



## pharris201

We are going to visit this may or June. The plan is to drive to San Diego and go south. Some people would say that it’s a fact finding trip and yes that’s what it is. We want to go south and then east to about San Filipe. Any thoughts?


----------



## Isla Verde

paddyroyal said:


> Hola,
> 
> I'm thinking about moving to Mexico, am interested in Coatepec, Veracruz, and am planning a trip there at the end of April. I lived in Guatemala for a couple of years before I moved back to the US four years ago to work. Getting itchy feet...


Welcome to the Mexico Forum! I don't think any of our current members live in Coatepec, so perhaps you'll become our Coatepec resident expert.  What has piqued your interest in that city and that part of Mexico in general?


----------



## paddyroyal

Sounds like we'll miss each other, but maybe we can compare notes. Where are you in Virginia? I'm in Blacksburg.

Sandra


----------



## paddyroyal

Good to see you, Isla Verde! How's life in DF? I heard about Coatepec from someone on HelpX and am intrigued. Sounds like a lovely town, with mild weather, coffee, flowers, birds, and not very many expats. And I love the word "chipi chipi, to describe the wind, I believe.


----------



## pharris201

Hi. I’m near Dulles. Travel has taken me down there. My family started as coal folks near there, then moved to Richmond when the coal ran out. 
I just like the idea of living in a different place. Yes myrtle beach is great but a bit to tame


----------



## DKN261

*Greetings*

Here to learn a bit about moving to Mexico. We're a few years out from retiring and are considering our options. We originally thought about moving to Italy, but the lower costs in Mexico would allow us more options for travel.

Don


----------



## TundraGreen

DKN261 said:


> Here to learn a bit about moving to Mexico. We're a few years out from retiring and are considering our options. We originally thought about moving to Italy, but the lower costs in Mexico would allow us more options for travel.
> 
> Don


:welcome:


----------



## yamabob

Another newb here ( well compared to the age of the planet not a newb at all). Coming from 5 degrees south of Hell-aka New Jersey. Laugh all ya want it is a prison sentence. Although I'll be paroled to Tulum in 3 years time. Full pardon no halfway house.
3 weeks make settlement on a condo in a nice local section. I started going to the Yucatan in the early 80's and remember nothing. What are we talking about again. Ah nothing. That's what was there for the most part. Hard to believe in the last 15 years how far it's come. Did i mention I was a math teacher. If not good. If so I lied , but you have to expect that of someone from Jersey.
I speak 15 languages. None of which anyone else seems to know or understand. The burdens of genius. I wonder what that burden is?
Well that'as all I have or know of. (remember the nothing thing-yep).
Look forward to the education I will receive here.


----------



## lbs_momma

Hey all - 

Main points:
--Living in Tijuana 14 years
--From Castle Rock, Colorado originally
--Work as a QA consultant and website manager from home
--Husband from Michoacan, Mexico
--3 boys (ages 9, 11, 14) + 1 husband who is kind of like another kid 
--8 animals only because we accidentally rescued a pregnant cat - a mixed blessing but happy to find them all good homes and make sure none get pregnant again.


Love Tijuana because: Art scene and food culture is amazing, best tacos in all of Mexico. Coffee shops are a trend and fun to explore. People are interesting and San Diego is a bonus.

Wish I could find: A lake worth paddling in, a mountain worth hiking and some nearby family. Otherwise, happy to call Tijuana home and my boys are thriving!

Happy to be a part of the forum!

Aimee


----------



## rikracer

Hello, new member here. I am interested in Mexico as a retirement destination. I'm probably 6-8 years out but following the forums to get a pulse on what it is really like to live in Mexico. After 2 years of reading IL I'm starting to figure out that it cannot be as great as all of that. We have been to Mexico 2-3 times a year for the last 4 years and really love it! Enough so that I have completed all 5 levels of Rosetta stone and continue to work on my Spanish every day. I look forward to keeping an eye on the political and criminal climate there. I absolutely love the west coast, from Bucerias to Huatulco.
Rick


----------



## hongos

*Hola from Hongos!*

Hola!

My family is moving (Temporary Resident) to Mexico early next year. Tentatively, late February or early March 2019. When I say family, I mean only my wife and myself. We are both life-long expats. We've lived in many countries. It is time for us to head south to Mexico, a culture and country which has fascinated us for a long time.

We love large cities. Most recently, we lived in Istanbul from 2006-2010. After visiting CDMX and GDL, we both decided GDL would be a better fit for now. We loved CDMX, and may end up there in the future.

We do not speak Spanish well, but we are learning. We will hit the ground with a good base, that much is certain. Learning languages is fun and I have no doubt we will pick it up quickly. Though I doubt we will ever be fluent. 

We do not plan to work in GDL, but will certainly volunteer in a way that helps us meet people and assimilate into the culture. If an opportunity for employment arises, we will consider it. Thankfully, it is not required. 

Glad to meet you all. Forgive me in advance for any stupid questions!

Hongos :hungry:


----------



## TundraGreen

hongos said:


> Hola!
> 
> My family is moving (Temporary Resident) to Mexico early next year. Tentatively, late February or early March 2019. When I say family, I mean only my wife and myself. We are both life-long expats. We've lived in many countries. It is time for us to head south to Mexico, a culture and country which has fascinated us for a long time.
> 
> We love large cities. Most recently, we lived in Istanbul from 2006-2010. After visiting CDMX and GDL, we both decided GDL would be a better fit for now. We loved CDMX, and may end up there in the future.
> 
> We do not speak Spanish well, but we are learning. We will hit the ground with a good base, that much is certain. Learning languages is fun and I have no doubt we will pick it up quickly. Though I doubt we will ever be fluent.
> 
> We do not plan to work in GDL, but will certainly volunteer in a way that helps us meet people and assimilate into the culture. If an opportunity for employment arises, we will consider it. Thankfully, it is not required.
> 
> Glad to meet you all. Forgive me in advance for any stupid questions!
> 
> Hongos :hungry:


:welcome:


----------



## Isla Verde

hongos said:


> Hola!
> 
> My family is moving (Temporary Resident) to Mexico early next year. Tentatively, late February or early March 2019. When I say family, I mean only my wife and myself. We are both life-long expats. We've lived in many countries. It is time for us to head south to Mexico, a culture and country which has fascinated us for a long time.
> 
> We love large cities. Most recently, we lived in Istanbul from 2006-2010. After visiting CDMX and GDL, we both decided GDL would be a better fit for now. We loved CDMX, and may end up there in the future.
> 
> We do not speak Spanish well, but we are learning. We will hit the ground with a good base, that much is certain. Learning languages is fun and I have no doubt we will pick it up quickly. Though I doubt we will ever be fluent.
> 
> We do not plan to work in GDL, but will certainly volunteer in a way that helps us meet people and assimilate into the culture. If an opportunity for employment arises, we will consider it. Thankfully, it is not required.
> 
> Glad to meet you all. Forgive me in advance for any stupid questions!
> 
> Hongos :hungry:


There are no stupid questions - what would be stupid would be to assume there are no questions to ask!

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## hongos

Isla Verde said:


> There are no stupid questions - what would be stupid would be to assume there are no questions to ask!
> 
> Welcome to the Forum!


Thanks. I used to joke around by saying, "There are no stupid questions, just stupid people. Now, what is your question."


----------



## inthecolumbiagorge

I have been "studying" different areas of Mexico as a retirement option and since we both my husband and myself turn 62 this year we finally plan on visiting the Guadalajara, Chapala, and coastal areas north and south of Puerto Vallarta in December. 

We live in the beautiful Columbia Gorge in WA state currently but by retiring at 62 we really cannot afford life here comfortably so south we go. My husband has worked at the same heavy equipment operator position for the last 22 years. I have had many "jobs" but no careers including RN, firefighter, GIS mapping specialist, ski resort summer caretaker, massage therapist to name a few, and my last gig was as the 10th licensed legal marijuana grower in WA state. I have 2 grown daughters and one adorable grandson who we hope to encourage to move south with us. My 82 year old mother is moving with us as well

I am incredibly excited for this life change that I have yearned for! I have been studying Spanish for a couple of months and will continue giving that as much time as I possibly can each day. We will be looking for a moderate priced home to purchase that will at least accommodate 3 adults plus dogs. We have a 5 lb toy poodle and a 108 lb long haired German Shepherd dog and my mom has 2 mini dachshunds so we will be a full house to be sure 

I appreciate the resource that this message board offers in experience and advice!

Susy


----------



## Isla Verde

inthecolumbiagorge said:


> I have been "studying" different areas of Mexico as a retirement option and since we both my husband and myself turn 62 this year we finally plan on visiting the Guadalajara, Chapala, and coastal areas north and south of Puerto Vallarta in December.
> 
> We live in the beautiful Columbia Gorge in WA state currently but by retiring at 62 we really cannot afford life here comfortably so south we go. My husband has worked at the same heavy equipment operator position for the last 22 years. I have had many "jobs" but no careers including RN, firefighter, GIS mapping specialist, ski resort summer caretaker, massage therapist to name a few, and my last gig was as the 10th licensed legal marijuana grower in WA state. I have 2 grown daughters and one adorable grandson who we hope to encourage to move south with us. My 82 year old mother is moving with us as well
> 
> I am incredibly excited for this life change that I have yearned for! I have been studying Spanish for a couple of months and will continue giving that as much time as I possibly can each day. We will be looking for a moderate priced home to purchase that will at least accommodate 3 adults plus dogs. We have a 5 lb toy poodle and a 108 lb long haired German Shepherd dog and my mom has 2 mini dachshunds so we will be a full house to be sure
> 
> I appreciate the resource that this message board offers in experience and advice!
> 
> Susy


Hi Susy and welcome to the Mexico Forum!

If you don't get lots of responses to your post, I suggest posting specific questions on the regular part of this forum.


----------



## kcowan

If you are not fluent in Spanish, I would recommend a ****** community such as San Miguel, Ajijic or Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## TundraGreen

kcowan said:


> If you are not fluent in Spanish, I would recommend a ****** community such as San Miguel, Ajijic or Puerto Vallarta.


I would give the opposite advice. If you want to learn Spanish, stay away from the communities with large numbers of English speakers. All of the locals there will speak some English and you will not have to learn Spanish. If learning Spanish is a priority, live somewhere where you will have to use Spanish every day and you will pick it up much faster.


Of course, if learning Spanish is not a priority, and convenience is, then the quoted advice is excellent.


----------



## Debbie M

Totally agree. There are expats here in San Miguel over 20 years that can't even communicate with their household help.


----------



## RVGRINGO

There really is no excuse for not learning enough Spanish to communicate. After all, the average person on this planet can speak three or more languages, at least well enough to travel and eat well without getting lost, etc. I once knew a five year old who was fluent in 5 languages, and I had a wonderful old friend who spoke 13, but he did not speak a word of English, so we communicated in French; not the native language for either of us.
The typical American (USA) expat will tell you that they are "too old", or that it isn't necessary. Well, some of us have managed to get to a basic or even intermediate level of Spanish well after retirement age. It can be fun, and you will make new friends, among other benefits.
Oh....you will be able to read the news!


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> . . . After all, the average person on this planet can speak three or more languages, at least well enough to travel and eat well without getting lost, etc. . . .


An interesting fact, RV, but I wonder how accurate it is.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> RVGRINGO said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . After all, the average person on this planet can speak three or more languages, at least well enough to travel and eat well without getting lost, etc. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting fact, RV, but I wonder how accurate it is.
Click to expand...

I took 4 years of French in public school. Possibly this helped me learn Spanish faster. When in France for 5 days it helped some but of course reading was easier than speaking it after no hands on for 50 years. I had to not try to speak it when there. It didn't come back from the tomb. Odd that reading it did come back much better.


----------



## Germanshepherd72

*Newbie*

I'm Jeff. I am a single 46 year old male currently living in Kansas, USA. I have been on a medical disability for 8 years now as a result of 8 vaccines from an emergency work trip to Costa Rica during my career as a Network Systems Analyst. They simply loaded up this wad of vaccines and gave them to me all at once. I got very ill and have had issues since, but nothing that stops me. I've since lived for 3 years in Manila doing volunteer work. Have many interests, mainly travel, music, wristwatches, and writing.

Living in the Midwest USA, the temperature and weather fluctuate wildly, which exacerbates my symptoms. I'm best when fall weather starts. the cold causes pain and high heat cause major fatigue basically. Abrupt weather cycles send me into a tailspin. It's getting old, and I'm not getting any younger. It's time to close a chapter in my life and start a new one.

I subscribed to IL and have been doing research on living abroad for some time now. Mexico seems to fit my needs best. I've been looking at the Lake Chapala area. Am drawn to it because of the weather, location, established expat community, proximity to health care/cultural possibilities in Guadalajara, and cost of living. I have transportation and plan to drive when I move.

I've never been married or had children, but do have a wonderful senior Belgian Malinois named Ginger. She's a major part of my life and a top priority in where/how I relocate. Some people are a bit afraid of large dogs, and I don't want that to be a major issue for others where I live. She's super friendly and I guess my neighbors would acclimate to her as she is very loving. She just looks like a police K9 but is a teddy bear at heart.

I'm in alcohol addiction recovery for more than 15 years and happen to be gay as well. Not into the bar scene but love dining out with friends, coffee, and gatherings. I am educated and open minded and have friends of all types from around the world. So far it seems like the culture in Mexico is very much about friends and family much as it was in the Philippines. There are some cultural factors that overlap, as the Philippines was colonized by the Spanish for a very long time.

I really don't know what else to say except that I hope to learn a bit here so as not to plunder through the relocation process. Moving to Manila was a bit of a spur decision and it did not work out as it was not a good match. The pollution and heat were always an issue. Therefore, I'd like to try a long vacation to Mexico and see if compatible. While I have health concerns, I do at least have a disability retirement pension for life. It is just getting more and more difficult each year to make ends meet. I speak some French and have looked at Spanish and think it wouldn't be out of reason to take some classes before moving and pick up the rest in daily life. 

Thanks for letting me join. I hope to learn from those who have boldly gone before me!


----------



## jestersmithfamily

¡Hola, Amigos!

My name is Terri and my family and I are likely moving to Mexico in April from Wisconsin. My family consists of my husband, mother, and two children.

We have been researching a lot of areas over the past month, but we are currently looking to relocate in the Yucatan Peninsula area. We're busy selling our possessions,researching all the things we need to know for this move, and weighing our options for how to get there (fly and ship car vs drive).


----------



## Isla Verde

jestersmithfamily said:


> ¡Hola, Amigos!
> 
> My name is Terri and my family and I are likely moving to Mexico in April from Wisconsin. My family consists of my husband, mother, and two children.
> 
> We have been researching a lot of areas over the past month, but we are currently looking to relocate in the Yucatan Peninsula area. We're busy selling our possessions,researching all the things we need to know for this move, and weighing our options for how to get there (fly and ship car vs drive).


Hi Terri, and welcome to the Forum!

In my twenties, I lived for several years in Wisconsin, first Milwaukee and then Madison. I loved almost everything about my time there except for the long, cold and snowy winters. I understand your wanting to find a warmer place to live, but the Yucatan may not be the best choice because the summers are long and extremely hot. And the cost of AC gets very pricey if you have to use it most of the year. You may want to consider other areas with less extreme weather. Good luck and keep the questions coming.


----------



## Haskins

Hi Terri,

As part of your research, consider first visiting the areas you are interested in. Spend a couple of weeks in an Airbnb-type apartment or home, away from the tourist areas. Enjoy a brief moment as "an expat". Choose some time in the summer to see if the hot, humid weather is bearable for you and your family. Wish you good fortune in your quest. I've been researching myself over a year now. (Getting close to retire!) The folks here are a treasure-trove of expat experience. Keep tapping into their knowledge.


----------



## jwaddell

Hello everyone!
I joined this forum because I'm thinking of moving down to Mexico for a year or so starting in the fall. I currently teach English online full time and I previously lived in Thailand and China. I'd like to improve my very bad Spanish and travel around a bit. Ideally, I need a place that is dog friendly and has a reasonable cost of living. I've been lurking and making lists of various locations. I plan to fly down from Ohio and scout a few places before going through the process of moving myself and my pets down. Any suggestions for small cities with museums and dog friendly rentals are appreciated!


----------



## Isla Verde

jwaddell said:


> Hello everyone!
> I joined this forum because I'm thinking of moving down to Mexico for a year or so starting in the fall. I currently teach English online full time and I previously lived in Thailand and China. I'd like to improve my very bad Spanish and travel around a bit. Ideally, I need a place that is dog friendly and has a reasonable cost of living. I've been lurking and making lists of various locations. I plan to fly down from Ohio and scout a few places before going through the process of moving myself and my pets down. Any suggestions for small cities with museums and dog friendly rentals are appreciated!


Are you planning to apply for a residence visa, in your case that would be Residente Temporal?


----------



## jwaddell

Isla Verde said:


> Are you planning to apply for a residence visa, in your case that would be Residente Temporal?


Yes! I believe I make the amount required to apply for a residente temporal but I'm also open to finding a job working at a school in Mexico somewhere. I have a masters in ESL. I know I'll likely have to apply in person and then return to the US to do the paperwork.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You will need an offer of employment from an empolyer who is approved by, and registered with INM to hire foreigners. 
Consulates approve a person for a residence visa, but the actual process of issuing it is done in Mexico. It must start within 30 days of entering Mexico with the consular approval in your passport, and may take a few weeks to a couple of months, depending upon time of year and holidays, etc.


----------



## jwaddell

RVGRINGO said:


> You will need an offer of employment from an empolyer who is approved by, and registered with INM to hire foreigners.
> Consulates approve a person for a residence visa, but the actual process of issuing it is done in Mexico. It must start within 30 days of entering Mexico with the consular approval in your passport, and may take a few weeks to a couple of months, depending upon time of year and holidays, etc.


So if I have a residency permit do I need to return to the us for work permit documents? Or can I get a residency permit and then look for a job. I was able to do everything before arrival for China and Thailand but I've heard Mexican schools prefer to hire in person. I'm fine with finding a school that is able to provide the proper permits. I have never worked illegally in any country I've lived in. I'm a rule follower haha!


----------



## TundraGreen

jwaddell said:


> So if I have a residency permit do I need to return to the us for work permit documents? Or can I get a residency permit and then look for a job. I was able to do everything before arrival for China and Thailand but I've heard Mexican schools prefer to hire in person. I'm fine with finding a school that is able to provide the proper permits. I have never worked illegally in any country I've lived in. I'm a rule follower haha!


It has been quite a few years since I applied for, and received, a work permit, so the procedure might have changed. But, when I did it, you applied at INM, Instituto Nacional de Migración, as a separate step from getting a residence visa. And it was all done in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I think you might be able to do it in Mexico, if you already have your Resident Visa Card. Why not go to INM and ask them?


----------



## cordellvh

Thanks for welcoming me to the expat forum. I am currently living in Colorado, USA, age 50. Just a simple, working class guy who is looking for a better lifestyle than I can afford in my country. I've traveled in Mexico numerous times and have also lived overseas in my youth (Guatemala, Ecuador). The low cost of living is just the icing on the cake. I actually love Mexican culture, history, cuisine, diversity, people, and the natural wonders of Mexico. I am looking forward to learning more about expat life using this site and many other resources. My goal is for my girlfriend and I to make the move before the end of 2020. There are a million variables at play and lots to learn still, so the departure date may change. I will need to sell my home and eliminate all my belongings, for instance. I am nervous and excited!


----------



## 171366366

My name is Bill and I am new here...I am a columnist for Mexico News Daily. Hope to learn how to use this site...I live in the USA...headed to Mexico in the summer to reside.


----------



## 171366366

Hi Isla - My name is Bill and I am new here...I am a columnist for Mexico News Daily. Hope to learn how to use this site...I live in the USA...headed to Mexico in the summer to reside.


----------



## Lisad101

*A Yank running for the border*

Hi Everyone,

I'm not sure if I'm supposed to hit reply, but I didn't see anywhere to start a new post, so here goes the introduction!

I'm a former military brat, so no place has been "home" and I've lived in Utah for several years taking care of my mom, she passed away last year. My mother had moved to Utah to live with my sister after my father passed away; then my sister moved to California, so I moved here from Texas. I guess the *let's move every two years* military upbringing never gets out of your system, does it.

My children range from 22 to 35 (the 22 year old is my last hurdle to true freedom to be able to up and go). I don't think she's going to be keen on me moving, although her father lives there, in Chihuahua (long story made short....he's a bit of an idiot and got deported 10 years ago). 

Lately I've been thinking about taking Social Security early when I turn 62--in 2023, assuming there's still that option, about living there. I have a house here, it's not much of one but it's still a house, and the wee daughter could have it, by then she'll be 27, and if she's not married and in her own place it would be a nice parting gift. If none of the children want the house then I could sell it and make life a little more comfortable in my old age.

I am just so tired of the Utah winters, but not sure if I'm ready to deal with the Chihuahua summers.  It gets hot in Utah, very hot, but it doesn't last as long as in Chihuahua. 


I've been telling my coworkers that I'm retiring somewhere south of the border, I just haven't worked up the nerve to tell my daughter, lol


----------



## Isla Verde

Lisad101 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm supposed to hit reply, but I didn't see anywhere to start a new post, so here goes the introduction!
> 
> I'm a former military brat, so no place has been "home" and I've lived in Utah for several years taking care of my mom, she passed away last year. My mother had moved to Utah to live with my sister after my father passed away; then my sister moved to California, so I moved here from Texas. I guess the *let's move every two years* military upbringing never gets out of your system, does it.
> 
> My children range from 22 to 35 (the 22 year old is my last hurdle to true freedom to be able to up and go). I don't think she's going to be keen on me moving, although her father lives there, in Chihuahua (long story made short....he's a bit of an idiot and got deported 10 years ago).
> 
> Lately I've been thinking about taking Social Security early when I turn 62--in 2023, assuming there's still that option, about living there. I have a house here, it's not much of one but it's still a house, and the wee daughter could have it, by then she'll be 27, and if she's not married and in her own place it would be a nice parting gift. If none of the children want the house then I could sell it and make life a little more comfortable in my old age.
> 
> I am just so tired of the Utah winters, but not sure if I'm ready to deal with the Chihuahua summers.  It gets hot in Utah, very hot, but it doesn't last as long as in Chihuahua.
> 
> 
> I've been telling my coworkers that I'm retiring somewhere south of the border, I just haven't worked up the nerve to tell my daughter, lol


Welcome to the Expat Forum! If you're thinking of retiring in Mexico, there are lots of places here with better weather than Chihuahua.


----------



## Lisad101

Chihuahua is just where the family is, the nieces and nephews, etc. Plus, I can semi find my way around the city (I have THE worst sense of direction). I am open to looking elsewhere, if it's within the budget


----------



## TundraGreen

Lisad101 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> …
> I am just so tired of the Utah winters, but not sure if I'm ready to deal with the Chihuahua summers.  It gets hot in Utah, very hot, but it doesn't last as long as in Chihuahua.
> …


When you want to get away from the heat in Chihuahua in the summer, you can always go to Guachochi or Creel or Basaeachi just a few hours to the west and in the high country of the Barrancas del Cobre. It is really beautiful there.


----------



## Lisad101

Just like here in Utah, we escape up to the mountains  I almost bought a cabin in Creel a long time ago, and I'm kicking myself now for not doing it, I'm sure the housing prices have gone through the roof with all the tourism they have now.


----------



## TundraGreen

Lisad101 said:


> Just like here in Utah, we escape up to the mountains  I almost bought a cabin in Creel a long time ago, and I'm kicking myself now for not doing it, I'm sure the housing prices have gone through the roof with all the tourism they have now.


I don't think it's too late. That area struggles. I have been going to Creel and vicinity every year for about 10 years now and I don't see much change. The hotel prices are still the same as they were a decade ago. There is a new Airport in Creel but they haven't gotten their act together to get it certified so no flights go in or out. There is talk of adding a more luxurious class or classes to the El Chepe train; maybe that will attract some new people, but in general tourism has fallen off there over the past few years.


----------



## dvinton

*Ajijic Bound*

Greetings to all,

My name is Don, and my wife's name is Carolyn. We are Ajijic bound next year.

We are both native Oregonians living in a floating home on Multnomah Channel just outside of Portland. Carolyn and I decided we would not age-in living on the water, and for the last couple of years have been trying to figure out, "where do we go from here?" That was solved last December when we visited longtime friends living in Ajijic and Chapala.

Our friends have a combined fifteen years of fulltime lakeside living and have continually encouraged us to visit. It was easy to see why they've made the Chapala area their full-time homes. They've been very open kimono on all the plusses and minuses to living in Chapala/Ajijic and Mexico in general. As nearly all the members of this forum have found, the minuses are trivial compared to all the plusses Mexico has to offer.

We will be renting a home that is walking distance to central Ajijic. We plan to rent for one year, then reassess from there; continue renting, buy in the lakeside area, return to Oregon, explore other areas of Mexico. It's pretty exciting now that we've pulled the trigger on unloading most of our possessions.

We are world travelers having visited over 45 countries for business and pleasure. Separately we've had extensive travels. As an IT engineer/manager, I worked on projects in Austria, Australia, Canada, Denmark, England, Italy, Germany, Japan, Korea, and The Philippines. Carolyn started her career teaching on the island Phonpei in the Eastern Caroline Islands. This experience allowed her to continue traveling eastward through Taiwan, Hong Kong, Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand, Burma, India, Nepal, Afghanistan, Iran, and Europe. Together we've had memorable trips throughout Africa, Asia, Europe, and Oceania.

We look forward to engaging with the forum to help us make this transition. 

Warmest regards,

Don & Carolyn


----------



## Maggi3

*¡Saludos a los Expats!*

Saludos!

My husband and I are in our mid-40s and looking to move to Mexico for 6 months to 1 year this summer. We're currently looking at all of our options and trying to find a location that will meet most of our desires (ideally close to the ocean but with access to big-city amenities).

Right now, we're looking at Mazatlán (plus for ocean and minus for heat), Tepic (seems like a possible "undiscovered" area close-ish to the ocean) and somewhere in Oaxaca. We're bringing our 10 year old cat (yikes!), who needs medication for a chronic health issue.

I lived in San Miguel de Allende for a few years in the mid-90s. Hablo español fluidamente, which will be a big help! My husband and I visited Oaxaca (city and Puerto Escondido) a couple of years ago and fell in love with the friendliness of the culture. He's from India originally and we've both traveled/lived in many areas, so we're pretty sure we can adjust to living abroad again.

I just wanted to post a friendly "Hola" and thank you for all the advice already posted.

En amistad,
Maggie


----------



## kozpac

*Newbie Here*

Hola-

I'm excited to be here and looking forward to meeting some good friends who are like minded about retiring (on a budget  to coastal Mexico! I love new horizons, people and experiences! 

I'm trying too navigate this site and zero in to the closest group. I live in Nevada now and am desirous of retiring to San Pancho (first spot that felt right) for a simple beach life. This is my first post and I'm sure I need to know lots, so... Here goes!

My target date is 2021 and I guess the first thing would be to scour this site for preparation steps. Anyone know of a template of steps to take for a smooth transition?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Deborahlyn

*Retiring to Baja*



Greetings all! New to this forum. So grateful to have found it. Ive spent my career in ER as RN. Retired now. I’ve spent quite a bit of time in Mexico over the years. Love the coastal, cool climate, people, food, etc. Friend lived there for decades and I visited every chance i got. Sooooo. Tired of paying taxes thru the nose in US, and living in California makes it even way worse if that’s imaginable. Looking to rent a place til I buy but most all I see for rent is “seasonal”. Sigh. Any suggestions would b appreciated. I may just have to take my ***** down there and spend some time looking and talking to locals. Would like to have some places to look at beforehand, but.......... glad y’all are here and willing to share your knowledge/experiences. 😊👍


----------



## Deborahlyn

Apologize for the 5 black out stars&#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;. I’ve learned something by it. B talkin with yall&#55356;&#57096;


----------



## Deborahlyn

Hola kozpac! Great straightforward simple question. I look forward to responses. This is SO exciting. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Deborahlyn

Thank u SO much for the warm welcome! Much appreciated. 👍


----------



## Isla Verde

Deborahlyn said:


> Greetings all! New to this forum. So grateful to have found it. Ive spent my career in ER as RN. Retired now. I’ve spent quite a bit of time in Mexico over the years. Love the coastal, cool climate, people, food, etc. Friend lived there for decades and I visited every chance i got. Sooooo. Tired of paying taxes thru the nose in US, and living in California makes it even way worse if that’s imaginable. Looking to rent a place til I buy but most all I see for rent is “seasonal”. Sigh. Any suggestions would b appreciated. I may just have to take my ***** down there and spend some time looking and talking to locals. Would like to have some places to look at beforehand, but.......... glad y’all are here and willing to share your knowledge/experiences. 😊👍


Hi Deborahlyn and welcome to the forum. I am a bit confused about your reference to Mexico's "coastal, cool climate". The Mexican coast is know for hot weather. You'll find cooler climates in the Central Highlands.


----------



## ojosazules11

Isla Verde said:


> Hi Deborahlyn and welcome to the forum. I am a bit confused about your reference to Mexico's "coastal, cool climate". The Mexican coast is know for hot weather. You'll find cooler climates in the Central Highlands.


I think she’s referring to Baja California. I have a dear friend in Ensenada, and the weather there is quite temperate. Here’s a link and a quote about the average temperatures in Ensenada: 

https://weatherspark.com/y/2050/Average-Weather-in-Ensenada-Mexico-Year-Round

“Temperature

The hot season lasts for 2.9 months, from June 28 to September 26, with an average daily high temperature above 82°F. The hottest day of the year is August 24, with an average high of 85°F and low of 67°F.

The cool season lasts for 4.6 months, from November 26 to April 12, with an average daily high temperature below 72°F. The coldest day of the year is December 25, with an average low of 50°F and high of 68°F.”

I’ve visited Ensenada in December and January, was comfortable in the day, but needed a jacket in the evenings. According to my weather app, right now it’s 68 F in Mexico City, 69 F in Toronto, 73 F in Ensenada, and 74 F in Tepoztlán, Morelos (in the Mexican highlands). Quite a difference from the coastal city of Mazatlan on the Sea of Cortez, which is registering 90 F right now.


----------



## modfalk

Hey Y'all

Currently living in Houston but planning to move to Guadlajara, hopefully in the summer of 2020 (or possibly a bit later). We are empty nesters and tired of the rat race. Plan to find something to do to still generate and income maybe on-line based. 

My wife is born in Mexico city and a citizen so gaining residency should be smooth(?)


----------



## ayishahali

*Introduction about me*

Hi, my name is Ayishah Ali. I am a 24 years old woman living in Dubai


----------



## AlanMexicali

ayishahali said:


> Hi, my name is Ayishah Ali. I am a 24 years old woman living in Dubai


Can we get a photo?


----------



## rjgreen

Hola, all. I've been arriving here for months through Google searches for random stuff and it finally dawned on me today, why not join? So, here I am. My wife and I just moved to Baja California Sur from Texas. I'll run my US business from here. Our 2 and 3 year old will be joining local Mexican schools (our 3 year old started last week). So, just saying hi.


----------



## klmchaffin5254

*Introducing Myself*

Hello all. I presently live in Mexico, having lived in San Miguel de Allende in the early '00s, and now in Jalisco State. I'm in the process of selling my (ill-advisedly) purchased house and casting about for another Mexican locale. I was born in NYC and lived in upstate NY before moving to SoCal, then SMA, then NorCal, back to SoCal and now here. I'm happy to meet you all and know I'll pick up a lot of valuable information.
Saludos!


----------



## GatoRosado

Hello, my husband and I have been to Mexico many times, and we want to move there within a year or two.

Our last child will be going to college soon. The eldest is at U of Chicago, and the youngest hopes to go to NYU. We don't live near either city, so there's no reason to stay for family. Both kids speak Spanish, and they love Mexico, so they always will have a reason to visit.

We're both self-employed and have work that we can do from anywhere on the computer, so travelling for a long period isn't a problem

We also are comfortable financially, so if we can't work in Mexico, that's okay as well.

I'd love to find a good language school in Morelia or Guanajuato to get the process started. If they aren't busy this summer, we'd love to share the evenings with our children


----------



## TaraD

*Greeting from Florida*

Thank you for the lovely welcome. My husband and I are in the early stages of our researching Lake Chapala, We will be visiting early 2020 and hope to visit some of the gated communities. Can anyone recommend a realtor? Be well! Tara


----------



## TundraGreen

TaraD said:


> Thank you for the lovely welcome. My husband and I are in the early stages of our researching Lake Chapala, We will be visiting early 2020 and hope to visit some of the gated communities. Can anyone recommend a realtor? Be well! Tara


:welcome:


----------



## SanNic

TaraD said:


> Thank you for the lovely welcome. My husband and I are in the early stages of our researching Lake Chapala, We will be visiting early 2020 and hope to visit some of the gated communities. Can anyone recommend a realtor? Be well! Tara


 I'm not sure if you are still looking for a realtor but I just purchased in the lakeside area and Shelia that is with Access Lake Chapala reality was terrific. I bought while still in Canada and she took care of everything and I mean everything. Once offer was excepted all I had to do was fly down approve the home and go see the Notary and sign papers. Everything was arranged and all searches were done. I flew back home with giving POA and she signed up the rest and made sure the deed was issued.


----------



## SanNic

Hola

Just signed up. I am from the west coast of Canada and just purchased lakeside and will be using it for our 7 month winter holidays until I can get my wife to retire. 
My wife and I had never been to the Chapala area before we purchased but did a lot of research. We purchased online without seeing it and when did fly down to close we knew we had made the right decision. My wife and I meet online and have been together for 20 years and going strong so my wife said if that worked out then buying a house online will work out. 
We have a place in Thailand but find that we are getting tired of the long flights. We still have family there to visit but will now call lakeside our winter home.


----------



## JohnStingMiller

*Two-Year Hiatus*

It has been almost two years since I last posted (May 2018 to be exact), and I've been living in Tijuana now for 5 1/2 years, and am looking to move (specifically I'm looking at Rosarito) for a different experience. When I moved into my current twenty-unit apartment compound, it was primarily occupied by older working individuals, but now it is definitely an apartment complex that attracts young, working couples with very small, young children. I have nothing against children (I fathered three of those adorable rugrats myself) but as a 64yo retiree, I'm looking to be surrounded by a little less "energy", to put it diplomatically. My next door neighbor and his wife have a 3yo, a 1yo, and another on the way, and they live in a small one-bedroom unit; below me is a single mother with a 9yo; next to her is another young family in a one-bedroom unit but with only one 2yo; and then next to them is a young couple with a 3yo and a 1yo. That's a lot of energy!

You'd think after all this time, I'd be comfortable just packing up and heading south toward the Pacific and stopping when I reached Rosarito, but I don't have a car (I have vision issues, including nighttime blindness, and although I can drive, I've chosen not to for the past two decades after a few close misses) and I'm really not sure what I should do first. Is there a inexpensive hotel that I could stay at for a week or so while I looked around? Is there a property/rental realtor I could work with to guide me in the right direction? [Editor's Note: That last question has baggage...I moved to TJ in November 2014 and then uprooted every two to three months until I found my current residence in January 2016, and knew I had found the place for me. But now it's time for a change of venue.

I'm a retired government employee/consultant/telecommunications program manager (yes, three distinct careers) with more advanced degrees than will fit on a standard business card -- although all of them combined with $1.50 at this point will only buy you a cup of coffee at Denny's -- who is subsisting on SSA so the move to Mexico made sense. Actually, I qualify for a senior housing unit through San Diego County's Housing Board probably within the next 2-3 years (I've been on the list for 8 1/2 years and they're now saying the waiting list is taking up to 10-12 years). When I first moved into my current residence, I actually thought I'd just remove my name from the list since it was so perfect. Glad I didn't, BUT I love Mexico, I love the people, I've always like the food but it took a while to adjust to the "hotness" (but not a native scale!), and I've heard a lot of good things about Rosarito.

This is probably NOT the best time to be pursuing this (with the coronavirus dominating the headlines) but I told my manager just days before the pandemic took hold that I was looking for move before June 1st. I know they would extend that, but I've already made the psychological leap and I'm ready to check out another gem in Mexico. My time here in TJ has been wonderful and perfectly suited me where I was at the time I moved here...I'm not there anymore...mind you, I'm not the angry old man shouting at passersby to get off my lawn, but take away angry and shouting and having a lawn and that's me in a nutshell: an old man, but one who is comfortable in his skin and proud of every gray hair that I fought for during the past 45 years (yep, I started going gray when I was 15, was well on my way at 19, and was completely gray when I was 29, which I blame on those adorable rugrats).

Don't know what else to say to re-introduce myself, but in my adult life I've spent almost as much time living OUT of America than IN it, and I wouldn't change a thing. I'm divorced (overseas living did NOT suit one of use!) with three wonderful adult children in great relationships spread out in the eastern half of the U.S. who have blessed me with 6 1/2 grandchildren (#7 is due July 28th)...a note of warning...I am one of those grandparents! I actually got robbed of a backpack with $600 in it on the trolley while I prattled on about my newest grandchild and when I discovered it, I was upset -- but only momentarily -- because I had to finish the anecdote I was telling another passenger about my first granddaughter!

Okay, probably more information than anyone needs, wants, asked for, was expecting, yada-yada, but there you go. I'm looking to move to Rosarito and need some details on the best way to proceed. My priorities are cost, location, and probably cost again. I have almost all of the furniture I need for a one-bedroom unit (got a fridge, but not a stove at the moment), so if you know any good mudanzas, I'm all ears when it reaches that point. Thanks for putting up with my wordy re-intro, and I look forward to meeting people and joining those of you in Rosarito!

John H Miller


----------



## WildAly86

*Moving to Mexico*

I'm Alyssa i'm new to this forum i plan on Moving to Central Mexico within a year what cities are the most affordable?


----------



## ManHammer

Hello, My name nick name is Mustang! I had hoped to move to Cabo 2.5 years ago but long story short we got a divorce instead...don't worry everything is great and all parties are happier. 

That said, I had a large financial set back but and now plan to move pretty much a year from now (Summer of 21). I will need to work. While visiting on several occasions I have meet with locals who sell time shares and although many might not like that type of work I have been in sales my entire career and believe I could make it work while not being "sleezy" time share guy haha!

Any other ideas on how to legally make a decent living there would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnfromFloridaUSA

Greetings. I'm a 58 year old US citizen from Florida evaluating Mexico and a few other countries for retirement residency. I look forward to moving in the next couple years.


----------



## german_expat

Hi, I'm new here. I'm from Germany and I'm now living for nearly 2 years in San Luis Potosí with my family. We love to travel through mexico and I hope that after the pandemic we can travel again. There are so much destinations we didn't see yet....


----------



## Isla Verde

german_expat said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I'm from Germany and I'm now living for nearly 2 years in San Luis Potosí with my family. We love to travel through mexico and I hope that after the pandemic we can travel again. There are so much destinations we didn't see yet....


Welcome to the Forum! I'm sure that most of us are looking forward to continuing to explore our adopted home country once things get back to "normal". :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mkillar

*New to the forum*

Hi folks, I'm Mark from Mount Pleasant, about 40 Miles southeast of Pittsburgh, in Pennsylvania. I'm in the process of buying a house in Progreso, on the Yucatan Peninsula. I've visited the area many times with my friend, who is originally from Veracruz, and really enjoyed the area. I have a few Mexican friends living in Merida and in Cancun. I've decided to take the plunge and move to the coast part time at first but eventually fulltime. Looking to make some friends here on the forum, in Progreso, and hopefully throughout the region and beyond. I hope you don't mind a newbie probably asking some old questions that have been answered many times before when I can't find the answer by searching past posts. Any comments/suggestions from old timers in Progreso/Merida are most welcome. Looking forward to meeting some of you some day!


----------



## Bob503

*Introduction to Transition planning to Baja! forum - Tell us about yourself*

A couple from Oregon here in latter planning stages to retire to Mexico's Baja near Sea Of Cortez. Retirement plans are coming sooner than desired with likely job loss but adequate pension in place to make this dream happen. 

We closed on a beautiful lot near the beach in La Ribera BCS last year with plans to build but are also eyeing homes in La Paz and San Felipe to the north. We are in our mid-50s and very active and looking to establish year-round residency in Mexico. I'm ligible for dual-citizenship status there. My wife would like to continue to work as a hair and beauty professional but if that's not practical she would be stuck with me taking her days doung what love to do and that's being by the beaches, four wheeling and working out and look for some volunteer opportunities. I would really like to have opportunities working with homeless pets.


----------



## TundraGreen

Bob503 said:


> A couple from Oregon here in latter planning stages to retire to Mexico's Baja near Sea Of Cortez. ...


Welcome.


----------



## MexicoVisitor

*Loved Puerta Vallarta*

Hello,

I have been vacationing in Mexico (Cabo San Lucas 10 times and once in Puerta Vallarta. I speak and understand enough spanish to get by (gets better when I am there  )

I am 57 (today) and have accumulated ~ 1,000,000 US including non liquid real estate.

I love the PV area but my wife likes horses so perhaps a little land may be required, undecided. I would like to be near other expats for social reasons and near the water.

In a few years I will be eligible for social security of approximately 5k/month.

I tire of living in the US and am interested in exploring moving to PV. Honestly there is lots of information, but its a bit confusing...

Some of my immediate questions are regarding medical insurance and home ownership. I see that treatment costs are inexpensive but got a quote for 800/mo. for 80/20 plan from Cigna (without US coverage). If I buy property does it need to be in a mexican trust, is that safe?

I am not planning to change my citizenship. Are there any Mexican federal taxes or other costs I should consider?

I hope I am asking this in the right place 

Thanks you!


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you buy near the border or a coast, as in Puerta Vallarta, you must use a bank trust. Inland, you may buy with a simple deed in your name.
You will not be taxed on non-Mexican income.


----------



## Marian42

Hello. I'm new to this forum, and am gradually researching where to visit in Mexico, and whether to move there. I am an active 78 year old woman who does not drive a car. I am single, which may present a problem if I move, too. I presently live in a small, one bedroom apartment and if I move to Mexico, I would have to give up a lot of things that I own because it would be too much to bring with me. I think the chances of me moving to Mexico are small, because by the time the pandemic is over, I will be in my 80s, and it probably would be too hard on me to move to another country. But I worry about the US election, and that might make a difference in whether I decide to move or not.


----------



## TundraGreen

Marian42 said:


> Hello. I'm new to this forum, and am gradually researching where to visit in Mexico, and whether to move there. I am an active 78 year old woman who does not drive a car. I am single, which may present a problem if I move, too. I presently live in a small, one bedroom apartment and if I move to Mexico, I would have to give up a lot of things that I own because it would be too much to bring with me. I think the chances of me moving to Mexico are small, because by the time the pandemic is over, I will be in my 80s, and it probably would be too hard on me to move to another country. But I worry about the US election, and that might make a difference in whether I decide to move or not.


You can buy furniture, stove, refri here so you only need to bring things that you are personally attached to. I moved here with two big suitcases and bought almost everything else that I have after I got here. I am 75 and have been here for 13 years now. Only you can decide if you have the energy and inclination to pick up and move to another country.

I wish you good luck, whatever your decision is.


----------



## Marian42

¡Muchas gracias! TundraGreen. Are you single? I think being single might make it hard to live in Mexico. I also wonder if being a single woman would present even more challenges than being a single man. Just guessing. Do you have a car? As I wrote earlier, I don't drive. I'm glad to know that you, an Elder of the Tribe, are doing so well in Mexico!!!!!!


----------



## TundraGreen

Marian42 said:


> ¡Muchas gracias! TundraGreen. Are you single? I think being single might make it hard to live in Mexico. I also wonder if being a single woman would present even more challenges than being a single man. Just guessing. Do you have a car? As I wrote earlier, I don't drive. I'm glad to know that you, an Elder of the Tribe, are doing so well in Mexico!!!!!!


I am single and have no car. If you live in one of the cities, there are inexpensive and convenient bus, taxi and Uber service. Also choosing where you live makes a big difference. I live one block from a mercado where I can find fruits and vegetables, animal products, hardware, hair cutting, bakery, copy services, locksmith, ice cream stores, candy, knick knacks, religious items, a glass works, and numerous small restaurant-type places.

Incidentally, being single makes it much easier to learn Spanish. Having someone at home who speaks English may be great for some things, but it doesn't help you learn Spanish.


----------



## Marian42

Dear TundraGreen, that's fascinating!!! It makes so much sense that being single makes it easier to learn Spanish.

I am researching a lot of things.

How do you get your medications, if any? How do you get your medical care? Can I still get Medicare from the USA? I get less than $900 a month Social Security. Can I live on that in Mexico? By the time my Medicare payment is taken out, my Social Security is only $726. Maybe I am too poor to live in Mexico?

Marian42


----------



## TundraGreen

Marian42 said:


> Dear TundraGreen, that's fascinating!!! It makes so much sense that being single makes it easier to learn Spanish.
> 
> I am researching a lot of things.
> 
> How do you get your medications, if any? How do you get your medical care? Can I still get Medicare from the USA? I get less than $900 a month Social Security. Can I live on that in Mexico? By the time my Medicare payment is taken out, my Social Security is only $726. Maybe I am too poor to live in Mexico?
> 
> Marian42


Living in Mexico doesn't affect your eligibility for Medicare. But of course it will not cover any medical expenses in Mexico. You would have to return to the US for care.

On your income, you will probably not qualify for a temporary visa. So you would have to live in Mexico on a series of tourist permits. They are good for 180 days. So every 178 days or so, you would have to leave the country and return with a new tourist permit. Lots of people do that.

I pay for membership in IMSS (Instituto Mexicano Seguro Social), Mexico's national health care system. It cost 12,700 pesos ($600 usd) this year and goes up some every year. I am not sure about joining at your age. I was about 65 when I started it. I am fortunate in not needing any medication. Private insurance is available but it is expensive. A lot of people pay for medical care out of pocket. The costs are much less than in the US. And we have at least one member who returned to the US for health cost reasons.

I wonder how much experience you have with life in Mexico. It is not for everybody. It is a different country and lots of things, big and small, are different. Some really enjoy some of the differences and tolerate others. Some find it not to their liking.

Incidentally, it is not necessary nor desirable to post the same question in more than one thread. It just tends to fragment the discussion.


----------



## Marian42

Hi Tundra Green. I didn't realize I was posting the same question in two places. So sorry. Thank you for this information about medical care in Mexico. You asked me how much I know about living in Mexico. I know nothing at all! I know that moving anywhere away from what I am accustomed to is very different. I moved for a short time to Maryland, and it was SO different from the west coast of the USA where I now live, that it was a serious adjustment, and that was in m own country. I also spent 3 months in Tanzania, and that was a huge adjustment, too.. My first big goal is just to visit two places in Mexico in a couple of years after the pandemic is over. If it is by then! I want to go on a one week tour of one area, and then a one week tour of another area. A friend will probably come with me, but that's not certain at this early stage.


----------



## Michael1964

Hello Everyone
Michael here - I work as an engineer in the Merchant Marine and I first went to Mexico in the 1990s for work, met my soulmate and stayed for 6 years. We have been back in the US since 2000, but just purchased a home in Mexico and are moving back to retire there.


----------



## SamProsser

Happy new year everyone. I hope that 2021 let's us havs the life we want. I'm planning on heading south from new Mexico to MX in September. I'm a writer, teach writing, and am doing research. I'm hoping to find a small town that fits. Under 20,000 population, near water, expats and locals doing stuff together, pet friendly, studio or smaller homes. Great stuff on this forum. Thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen

Welcome. I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## DVF2001

Hello everyone, Donald and Margaret here. We are from New Jersey and are giving serious thought to moving to Mexico at least on a 1/2 year basis. We are thinking about a home near the water in or around the Yucatan. Right now we invision living in Mexico November -April and live on our boat in New Jersey May-October. I'm 67 and Margaret is 49 (yeah I know I'm a cradle robber) I'm retired and Margaret is still working for now but may be retiring soon. We have been to several areas in Mexico and hopefully we will soon be traveling to Playa del Carmen, Progresso and Telchac to look at some real estate. We look forward to digging through this forum to discover answers to our many questions.


----------



## ABH0372

Hi folks! My name is Andy and I'm from California originally. My significant other and I are considering moving to Mexico on a permanent basis in the next few years. We've started looking in and around Mazatlan as it seems to have a lot of what we're looking for in a long-term home. I look forward to reading about all of your experiences and lessons learned!


----------



## TundraGreen

Welcome Andy.


----------



## John in AR

New to the forum; my first post. Short version, I'm considering relocating to Mexico; probably 2-4 years from now. My wife of 34 years is on the downhill side of stage four cancer, our kids are grown & gone, and I don't think I'll want to stay in our recently-built house after she's gone. So I'm considering relocating at that point. I've done a little looking online (numbeo, youtube, etc), but still don't know nearly enough to intelligently pick a location. 

I suspect that I'll start out semi-nomadish, renting a month or two at a time and exploring different specific areas. Currently am most interested in the area between Cancun & Playa del Carmen for several reasons. I love the beach, and also this area would be geographically convenient for occasionally seing USA friends who visit Cancun, Cozumel, etc, via cruise ships. I'm a fairly boring individual, don't drink much, was fairly involved in our local rotary club until taking a leave when we got my wife's diagnosis, pretty mundane overall and not sure what will grab my interest at that point. 

Hoping to learn more about the specifics of the area here.


----------



## andromeda_

Doing my intro: 

I'm a 40s female with major wanderlust researching doing a 2-year (estimate) sabbatical with my husband in Mexico. 

Currently based in San Francisco. Prior to that lived in San Jose, Portland, Tucson, and Phoenix. 

I currently work for a software company in Silicon Valley, in marketing. I've just run out of steam and momentum with current career and looking to decompress, recharge, and figure out my next chapter in life.

I'm hoping to take some months off in the beginning of this sabbatical to just purely decompress and then spend some time on devleoping my own pursuits employing my marketing, content creation, and web development skills. 

In the meantime, we're saving as much as we can, selling as much as we can, and researching as much as we can.

We're looking to start our move to Mexico in April of 2022.


----------



## RVGRINGO

andromeda_ said:


> Doing my intro:
> 
> I'm a 40s female with major wanderlust researching doing a 2-year (estimate) sabbatical with my husband in Mexico.
> 
> Currently based in San Francisco. Prior to that lived in San Jose, Portland, Tucson, and Phoenix.
> 
> I currently work for a software company in Silicon Valley, in marketing. I've just run out of steam and momentum with current career and looking to decompress, recharge, and figure out my next chapter in life.
> 
> I'm hoping to take some months off in the beginning of this sabbatical to just purely decompress and then spend some time on devleoping my own pursuits employing my marketing, content creation, and web development skills.
> 
> In the meantime, we're saving as much as we can, selling as much as we can, and researching as much as we can.
> 
> We're looking to start our move to Mexico in April of 2022.


First, you will want to contact your nearest Mexican consulate for the current requirements to apply for a residence visa; either temporary or permanent. Otherwise, you will just be a tourist and restricted to no more than 180 days per visit to Mexico, which can involve the expenses of leaving Mexico and hoping to be re-admitted for another 180 days, depending upon the mood of the immigration agent you encounter.


----------



## andromeda_

RVGRINGO said:


> First, you will want to contact your nearest Mexican consulate for the current requirements to apply for a residence visa; either temporary or permanent. Otherwise, you will just be a tourist and restricted to no more than 180 days per visit to Mexico, which can involve the expenses of leaving Mexico and hoping to be re-admitted for another 180 days, depending upon the mood of the immigration agent you encounter.


Yep, we've been doing that research and understand we can't just show up in Mexico for an extended vacation.


----------



## chooker18

Hello everyone! I'm hoping to gain some information and I'd appreciate any feedback. I currently have a small used car business in South Carolina. Through my years in business, I've been fortunate to have made quite a few friends that come from Mexico. Most of them still have places to stay in Mexico and have made the trip back and forth multiple times. We started talking and thought that it would be a fun venture to start a used car business in Mexico. I see people from all around the world bidding on cars through some of the virtual auctions, which has led me to believe that I don't have to stay where I'm at to do be doing what I'm doing.

Not being familiar with what I need to do, I decided to google forums that could possibly help me with this venture. Looks like I'm in the right place. I've read that I need to submit a request to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. I'm having a hard time navigating their website. Can anyone help me out with this? Is there some small business group, similar to the SBA, in Mexico that could help me out with filing all of my paperwork? Looking forward to hearing back from anyone willing to help!

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## RVGRINGO

You may find that starting a business in Mexico is not always an easy task. You will need a Residente Permanente visa in order to do anything lucrative in Mexico. There are requirements, which are available from the nearest Mexican Consulate, which is part of SRE. So, you will be in the right place to ask all of your "business questions".


----------



## TundraGreen

andromeda_ said:


> Doing my intro:
> 
> I'm a 40s female with major wanderlust researching doing a 2-year (estimate) sabbatical with my husband in Mexico.
> 
> Currently based in San Francisco. Prior to that lived in San Jose, Portland, Tucson, and Phoenix.
> 
> I currently work for a software company in Silicon Valley, in marketing. I've just run out of steam and momentum with current career and looking to decompress, recharge, and figure out my next chapter in life.
> 
> I'm hoping to take some months off in the beginning of this sabbatical to just purely decompress and then spend some time on devleoping my own pursuits employing my marketing, content creation, and web development skills.
> 
> In the meantime, we're saving as much as we can, selling as much as we can, and researching as much as we can.
> 
> We're looking to start our move to Mexico in April of 2022.


Welcome.


----------



## Isla Verde

andromeda_ said:


> Yep, we've been doing that research and understand we can't just show up in Mexico for an extended vacation.


You can just show up for an extended vacation as long as it's no longer than 180 days!


----------



## chooker18

RVGRINGO said:


> You may find that starting a business in Mexico is not always an easy task. You will need a Residente Permanente visa in order to do anything lucrative in Mexico. There are requirements, which are available from the nearest Mexican Consulate, which is part of SRE. So, you will be in the right place to ask all of your "business questions".


Thank you so much for the information!


----------



## Takingiteasy

Hi I live in florida presently. In a couple weeks I'm visiting mexico for 2 weeks and scouting the area with a mind to get residency, an apartment and bank account etc. I'm retired and I'm frankly bored with what we can still do in this country (usa) especially since the covid hysteria. I've visited mexico before and like it, my gf is from there. Besides the cheaper cost of living there are new customs, places, and people to explore, new sights to see.

I'm thinking about san miguel de allende, or perhaps guanajuato city or else queretaro. My spanish is good so no problems there. I may eventually apply for citizenship.


----------



## cncolling

roni said:


> My name is Ron and I live with my wife in Portland, OR.
> 
> We have been visiting Mexico since 2003, mostly the Yucatán Peninsula, but also Guadalajara, the Lake Chapala area, Guanajuato and San Miguel de Allende. We are within a year of retirement and plan to move to Mérida, Yucatán when we retire
> 
> I know full well that some folks from Lake Chapala consider it disgustingly hot, but we like it and the heat .
> 
> I will be 60 then, my child bride will be 57. I have worked as a researcher and college and universities for the past 20 years and am looking forward to practicing my Spantugues (I grew up in Brasil) and enjoying retirement.


Hi I'm from Toronto Canada. 
Would you recommend the east or west coast. Worried about the humidity.


----------



## cncolling

cncolling said:


> Hi I'm from Toronto Canada.
> Would you recommend the east or west coast. Worried about the humidity.


Hi I'm also worried about safety and I'm terrible with languages. I love meeting new people, and will be bringing my 2 older dogs. Does anyone have any suggestions for me


----------



## RVGRINGO

Both coasts are humid, and the language of the country is Spanish. You can learn it on Duolingo.com and have fun doing it. It also makes it easier to meet people, and will tend to reduce your cost of living. The best climates in Mexico are at higher elevations, usually around 5000 feet above sea level. You can still drive to the beach from some of those areas, and enjoy mini-vacations.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> Both coasts are humid, and the language of the country is Spanish. You can learn it on Duolingo.com and have fun doing it. It also makes it easier to meet people, and will tend to reduce your cost of living. The best climates in Mexico are at higher elevations, usually around 5000 feet above sea level. You can still drive to the beach from some of those areas, and enjoy mini-vacations.


I would add to RV's excellent advice that you can begin to learn Spanish on Duolingo (or maybe in a class), but to really master any language, you need to practice everyday with native speakers in the place you end up living.


----------



## citlali

I would think the coast in Northern Baja is not humid as it is desert and that there is plnty of Englishspokn there.


----------



## kphoger

Definitely not the east coast.

The northwest mainland coast has a dry climate, but the temperatures are also very hot. For example, the average relative humidity in Guaymas ranges from 43% (April) to 66% (August), but monthly average high temperatures are above 31°C for six months out of the year, and even January has an average high of 24°C.

As for the north coast of Baja California, even Ensenada has average relative humidity figures in the upper 70s (%) and lower 80s (%). Tijuana is a little drier, but probably not the best choice for someone who's worried about crime.

RVGRINGO is right: if you want low humidity without oppressively high temperatures, then you must go inland to higher elevation.


----------



## citlali

I do not consider the area around Ensenada Rosarito Beach humid or hot.


----------



## kphoger

citlali said:


> I do not consider the area around Ensenada Rosarito Beach humid or hot.


You probably don't notice the humidity because of the mild temperatures. Average monthly highs are in the 20s (°C) basically all year long in Ensenada. At those mild temperatures, I don't notice humidity either.

For example, San Diego has a slightly higher average annual relative humidity than Memphis. But which one would you "consider" to be more humid? I'm sure the answer is Memphis. And that's understandable, considering there's an 8-degree (°C) difference in summertime high temps between them.


----------



## cncolling

Isla Verde said:


> I would add to RV's excellent advice that you can begin to learn Spanish on Duolingo (or maybe in a class), but to really master any language, you need to practice everyday with native speakers in the place you end up living.


Thanks for replying. I have respiratory issues so I can't handle high altitudes.
How much of an issue are crocodiles, I have two small dogs. I see pictures of them everywhere. 
I'm looking for a friendly expat area as I'm extremely social and hoping to make new friends.
Is it important to live in a gated community,some people wrote that it is dangerous to Iive near the US border because of the cartels?
I am just starting to learn about Mexico 🇲🇽. I've been watching Mexico life on TV.
In regards to hurricanes are they a big issue and which area would be better to live. Which coast that is?
Do you know if the homes are built well to protect your property. Do you believe a single family home or a condo is a better or safer buy on the waterfront.?
Sorry for so many questions 😅.


----------



## kphoger

cncolling said:


> Thanks for replying. I have respiratory issues so I can't handle high altitudes.
> How much of an issue are crocodiles, I have two small dogs. I see pictures of them everywhere.
> I'm looking for a friendly expat area as I'm extremely social and hoping to make new friends.
> Is it important to live in a gated community,some people wrote that it is dangerous to Iive near the US border because of the cartels?
> I am just starting to learn about Mexico 🇲🇽. I've been watching Mexico life on TV.
> In regards to hurricanes are they a big issue and which area would be better to live. Which coast that is?
> Do you know if the homes are built well to protect your property. Do you believe a single family home or a condo is a better or safer buy on the waterfront.?
> Sorry for so many questions 😅.


Crocodiles — The only crocodiles I've seen were at/near a crocodile farm somewhere in Nayarit, back in the late 1990s, accessible only by motorboat. There was a lagoon with turtles swimming around, and there was a rope swing that one could use to jump into the lagoon. Several of us did so. At one point just after one of us jumped in, one of the staff—who was mute—started making huge chomping motions with his arms and pointing at the lagoon. Apparently, a croc had swum upstream into the lagoon just before the fellow jumped in. He was able to safely get out with no problem. I highly doubt, however, that's the sort of situation one regularly finds himself in anywhere in Mexico other than in proximity to a lagoon. Perhaps those with more experience in coastal areas might have more input.

Border area — In general, cities on or near the border tend to have more cartel violence than cities elsewhere, and the same goes for rural municipios (counties) as well. However, even within those "in generals", there is quite a lot of variation. Even back in 2010-2011, at the height of cartel violence, more than 50% of all municipios nationwide had reported zero narco-related homicides, and similar was true for munipios along the US border. Since that time, it must be noted, I have been unable to source municipio-level data, and cartel activity is reported to have branched out quite a bit—both in activity and geographically. That is to say, the level of violence has reportedly evened out a little bit across the nation since then as turf struggles have resulted in ever-shifting territorial boundaries and operations have become less solely reliant on drug trafficking. The bottom line is that what places are more prone to cartel violence is determined by a lot more than just how close they are to the US border, plus it's a constantly moving target. The good news is that cartels rarely target foreigners anyway, as most of their acts of aggression are against each other, the police, or politicians' families.

Protection — Burglars will find a way through even seemingly good security. My friends in Coahuila recently had their house robbed; the burglars attempted to cut through the window security bars with a cutter, then gave up and managed to pry them out of their footings in the wall instead, then squeezed through at apparent injury to themselves as there was quite the blood trail throughout the house. The crime was reported but never solved. An American will stand out in Mexico as wealthy, even if he or she isn't actually very wealthy. So, in that respect, I suppose there is an advantage to living in an expat community and/or a gated community.


----------



## Isla Verde

kphoger said:


> Crocodiles — The only crocodiles I've seen were at/near a crocodile farm somewhere in Nayarit, back in the late 1990s, accessible only by motorboat. There was a lagoon with turtles swimming around, and there was a rope swing that one could use to jump into the lagoon. Several of us did so. At one point just after one of us jumped in, one of the staff—who was mute—started making huge chomping motions with his arms and pointing at the lagoon. Apparently, a croc had swum upstream into the lagoon just before the fellow jumped in. He was able to safely get out with no problem. I highly doubt, however, that's the sort of situation one regularly finds himself in anywhere in Mexico other than in proximity to a lagoon. Perhaps those with more experience in coastal areas might have more input.
> 
> Protection — Burglars will find a way through even seemingly good security. My friends in Coahuila recently had their house robbed; the burglars attempted to cut through the window security bars with a cutter, then gave up and managed to pry them out of their footings in the wall instead, then squeezed through at apparent injury to themselves as there was quite the blood trail throughout the house. The crime was reported but never solved. An American will stand out in Mexico as wealthy, even if he or she isn't actually very wealthy. So, in that respect, I suppose there is an advantage to living in an expat community and/or a gated community.


The only crocodiles I've seen here have been at the zoo, but then I live in Mexico City, where the main wildlife you are apt to run into are the usual urban birds (sparrows, pigeons and so on) and the occasional cucaracha household invasion (fortunately for me, not for a some years).

I am an unwealthy American living in a very modest apartment building in a middle-class neighborhood. Though there have been a few break-ins in my building in the years I've lived here, the robbers always skipped mine - maybe they knew I had nothing worth their trouble!


----------



## eastwind

The Cancun hotel zone is on a sand bar separated from the mainland by a large lagoon, which does contain wild crocodiles. There are signs warning people from swimming in the lagoon. There are occasional stories about casualties, maybe one a year, not always fatal. There is a sidewalk along that side of the road, and in places there is a little fence that wouldn't stop a strong determined predator, but mostly that bank is thick with mangrove roots that would deter anything big from climbing up to the sidewalk. Most people walk their dogs on the other side of the street.

In 5 years I have seen one actual crocodile. It was sunning itself on a cement jetty. I was on a regular bus and the bus driver slowed down and looked. There was a small crowd on the sidewalk taking pictures. There the fence along the sidewalk was 5 feet high, and there were some mangroves and then the jetty, so the thing was 20 yards away, but it was definitely a big crocodile, maybe 12'. 

I think when that happens the authorities are called and they capture them and move them to the far south end of the lagoon where it's all swamp and no tourists except for some golf courses. Alligators on golf courses are part of the experience I gather, I'm not a golfer.

It's not like florida where there are little canals and lakes all over the place and the alligators are everywhere and break into people's houses. 

Also, if you have a detached house it's likely that there's a wall all around the back yard, and often the front as well. Anywhere else you are supposed to keep dogs on leashes anyway.

So really it's not a problem.


----------



## citlali

kphoger said:


> You probably don't notice the humidity because of the mild temperatures. Average monthly highs are in the 20s (°C) basically all year long in Ensenada. At those mild temperatures, I don't notice humidity either.
> 
> For example, San Diego has a slightly higher average annual relative humidity than Memphis. But which one would you "consider" to be more humid? I'm sure the answer is Memphis. And that's understandable, considering there's an 8-degree (°C) difference in summertime high temps between them.


yes , I lived and work in California and Alabama and when people talk about humidity , I think about the uncortable humidity of the Gulf Coast, I do not think of San Diego..although they are both humid..


----------



## citlali

There are lots of crocodiles in the tropical areas of Mexico, in the rivers, the lakes and the the lagoons . Plenty of them in La Manzanilla. I have only heard of one incident there where they killed a couple of labradors right in front of the owners and their kids. That was along time ago. A friend of mone told me they were well fed by the local fishermen and as a rule were not aggressive..
An equaly non aggresive crocodile kiiled a tourist in Chiapas last week. She asked if she could go swimming and the guide said yes, there are crocodiles but they are not aggressive.. She jumped in and a crocodile got her.
In Laguna Miramar in Chiapas I was told same thing that the crocs are not aggressive.. never mind, I will not go swimming near these guys.
I think the number of accidents in comparaison to the number of crocs is very low so if you have little dogs you do not let them venture where there are crocodiles even if you are told they are not aggressive.

Cartels 
Do not mess around with drugs and usually you will not notice they are there.

I live in 2 places one in Jalisco , in a village not in a guarded community . I do not worry much about security although I have high walls, and bars on all opening. and an alarm as we have a very large garden and live pretty close to a gang area.. but We never had any problems. 
In Chiapas I live in the historical center. The neighborhood is all on whatsapp and people are watching for each other and never had a problem there either.

I Jalisco the robbers go for money, jewelry, computers phones jwelry.. in Chiapas they go for everything including the kitchen oil as the area is way poorer. An American who has nothing is still richer than an indigenous and has way more things to take and pawn. As a foreigner you do stand out more if you think you do not have any money. Do not ever forget that when you say you have nothing to rob. It may be true in Jalisco but in Chiapas you have plenty of valuable if you have anything.
The secret about your security is your neighbors. In Chiapas we live in adjoining houses and I know that my neighbors would all come out if there was a problem and would hear me if I called for help.
In Jalisco because of the garden, and the highwalls the house is more secluded , there are more foreigners who would not come out so I have an alarm here.

Mexico is a large country with many areas that are very differnt from each other so you have to see for yourself.


----------



## gfdcanada

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will
> 
> Using the Forum
> 
> The Expat Forum - Mexico is the place for people to share information and experiences about life as a foreigner in Mexico. We’re all here to share opinions and the community will enjoy hearing your thoughts.
> 
> Our membership includes a wide mixture of people. Some post frequently and at length on every topic. Some come with a question and only want an answer. Don’t be disheartened, though, if you start a thread and find it met with deafening silence – it happens sometimes to all of us. It’s nothing personal, maybe no one else knows much about it.
> 
> Sometimes, new members revive long-dormant threads. Don’t be put off because the last post was 3 years ago. That only means the rest of us ran out of things to say – your new contribution can often start discussion off again. However, before answering or commenting on any questions on a long dead thread, remember that the question may no longer be relevant and the person who posed the question may be long gone.
> 
> Inevitably in a community like this, we’ve all grown to know one another very well, and indeed many of us have made good friends and even started relationships through the site. As someone new you may feel awkward about joining in a discussion where people who clearly know one another are throwing comments back and forth or sharing in-jokes you don't get – it can easily feel like you’re interrupting. Please be assured you are not and we'd love new people to join in these chats.
> 
> Do take a look at the recent existing threads carefully before starting a new thread.
> 
> Debate
> 
> The Expat Forum is a friendly site where people come to discuss topics. Frequently an interesting discussion involves disagreement and often people have quite firm and passionate beliefs. That’s very welcome! Discussions where everyone agrees with one another are actually quite dull.
> 
> However, we ask that all posters argue in constructive, measured and respectful terms. Discussion must always be focused on the issues, not the person. If you disagree with someone then engage with their ideas rather than any opinions you may have formed of them as an individual or assumptions you have made about them. If you disagree with a member's views about immigration that’s fine. If you speculate about their personal hygiene or presumed intelligence, it’s not okay.
> 
> Ultimately the moderators are here to ensure a pleasant board and to regulate discussion. If you have a problem with someone’s posting then please don’t take a broadside on the board but contact one of us. The Moderators for Mexico are Tundragreen and Isla Verde. You can report a post by clicking on the red and white triangle and exclamation mark at the top of every post, by sending a Personal Message to one of the Moderators, or by clicking on the Contact button at the top and bottom of every page. In addition, if a moderator decides that something is inappropriate, their judgement must be respected by all parties concerned.
> 
> Off topic discussions
> 
> Frequently. discussion will stray from the topic mentioned in the title of the thread. This is a normal occurrence in any face-to-face discussion and it frequently happens here. If the discussion goes too far afield, someone will usually suggest getting back to the topic. In addition, a Moderator will occasionally split the off-topic comments into a separate thread. But wandering discussions are a part of normal human intercourse and are given pretty wide latitude here. It makes the conversations more interesting or more frustrating depending on one's point of view.
> 
> In addition to all things Mexican, we also have La Chatarrería, an area where other topics can be discussed.
> 
> Finally, I hope you enjoy the Expat Forum as much as all the regulars here. We think it’s a very special place and we’re pleased you’ve chosen to join us.
> 
> Note: These suggestions were adapted from an introduction to another forum written by David at the onlinebookgroup.


Hello,
I moved from Switzerland to Quebec in 1997 and worked in Quebec since then. But I am now retired. I became a Canadian citizen. I am now 73 years old.
I invested (during my 20 years of work in Quebec) in RRSP and am now withdrawing regular monthly amounts for my retirement life. But my main source of pension revenue comes from Switzerland. I am currently paying taxes on both RRSP and my Swiss pension
I married a Mexican lady from Yucatan in 2012 (retired from the United Nations) and she also became Canadian citizen. She never worked in Canada. She gets an annual pension from the UN and pay Canadian taxes on that pension.
We would like to settle as a permanent resident in Mexico (Yucatan) and thus apply for a Canadian non-resident status and selling everything we have in Canada (house, car etc.) and have no economic or other ties with Canada (but I have 2 sons living in Quebec).
What I understand is that if I do that, I will continue to pay taxes to Canada from amounts withdrawn from my RRSP, but will I pay taxes for both Federal and Provincial recipients ? and will the tax rate being the same as now (as resident in Quebec) ?
I also understand that on the Canadian side, I am not required to pax taxes on any revenue made outside Canada (I refer to my Swiss pension). Same from my wife (UN pension). Can you confirm that ?
But what I do not know is regarding my Quebec pension plan (covering my 20 years working in Quebec). Will I continue to receive this pension fund as a non-resident Canadian ?


----------



## Isla Verde

gfdcanada said:


> Hello,
> I moved from Switzerland to Quebec in 1997 and worked in Quebec since then. But I am now retired. I became a Canadian citizen. I am now 73 years old.
> I invested (during my 20 years of work in Quebec) in RRSP and am now withdrawing regular monthly amounts for my retirement life. But my main source of pension revenue comes from Switzerland. I am currently paying taxes on both RRSP and my Swiss pension
> I married a Mexican lady from Yucatan in 2012 (retired from the United Nations) and she also became Canadian citizen. She never worked in Canada. She gets an annual pension from the UN and pay Canadian taxes on that pension.
> We would like to settle as a permanent resident in Mexico (Yucatan) and thus apply for a Canadian non-resident status and selling everything we have in Canada (house, car etc.) and have no economic or other ties with Canada (but I have 2 sons living in Quebec).
> What I understand is that if I do that, I will continue to pay taxes to Canada from amounts withdrawn from my RRSP, but will I pay taxes for both Federal and Provincial recipients ? and will the tax rate being the same as now (as resident in Quebec) ?
> I also understand that on the Canadian side, I am not required to pax taxes on any revenue made outside Canada (I refer to my Swiss pension). Same from my wife (UN pension). Can you confirm that ?
> But what I do not know is regarding my Quebec pension plan (covering my 20 years working in Quebec). Will I continue to receive this pension fund as a non-resident Canadian ?





gfdcanada said:


> Hello,
> I moved from Switzerland to Quebec in 1997 and worked in Quebec since then. But I am now retired. I became a Canadian citizen. I am now 73 years old.
> I invested (during my 20 years of work in Quebec) in RRSP and am now withdrawing regular monthly amounts for my retirement life. But my main source of pension revenue comes from Switzerland. I am currently paying taxes on both RRSP and my Swiss pension
> I married a Mexican lady from Yucatan in 2012 (retired from the United Nations) and she also became Canadian citizen. She never worked in Canada. She gets an annual pension from the UN and pay Canadian taxes on that pension.
> We would like to settle as a permanent resident in Mexico (Yucatan) and thus apply for a Canadian non-resident status and selling everything we have in Canada (house, car etc.) and have no economic or other ties with Canada (but I have 2 sons living in Quebec).
> What I understand is that if I do that, I will continue to pay taxes to Canada from amounts withdrawn from my RRSP, but will I pay taxes for both Federal and Provincial recipients ? and will the tax rate being the same as now (as resident in Quebec) ?
> I also understand that on the Canadian side, I am not required to pax taxes on any revenue made outside Canada (I refer to my Swiss pension). Same from my wife (UN pension). Can you confirm that ?
> But what I do not know is regarding my Quebec pension plan (covering my 20 years working in Quebec). Will I continue to receive this pension fund as a non-resident Canadian ?


Since your situation is so complicated, I would suggest reposting this in the forum as a new post, not in the "Introduction to the forum".


----------



## DonF

My wife and I are now living in Uruapan Michoacán México. We have lived here for 4 years and love it. We chose Uruapan because she has a large family presence here and the weather is very good. We purchased our home because we were sold on the city. Our children and grandchildren all live in Texas so we fly out several times a year. 👍


----------



## HolaChar

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum

I'm 29 years old (will be 30 next month) and planning relocating to (likely) Guadalajara from Maryland in November/December of this year with not one, not two, but FOUR feline friends! Planning the logistics of this trip has already been tremendous, and I've missed many hours of sleep researching, but I'm determined to make the move.

I've always had an interest in living abroad and traveling outside of the US, but only made it as far as Japan, The Bahamas, and some of the states. Hispanic culture has always been a huge interest of mine and something I've been drawn to consistently for decades. Now with my lease ending in December, an impending divorce, and frustration with my quality of life here, I'm making my big move.

Another interesting thing about this is I'm going at this solo. I haven't told any of my immediate family or my best friend as I don't want to be discouraged or ridiculed. I'm not stranger to spontaneous decisions and they've always been the right choice for me. So, I'm following my gut! I hope to connect with others who are also planning a move this year! 👋


----------



## Becky L

HolaChar said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum
> 
> I'm 29 years old (will be 30 next month) and planning relocating to (likely) Guadalajara from Maryland in November/December of this year with not one, not two, but FOUR feline friends! Planning the logistics of this trip has already been tremendous, and I've missed many hours of sleep researching, but I'm determined to make the move.
> 
> I've always had an interest in living abroad and traveling outside of the US, but only made it as far as Japan, The Bahamas, and some of the states. Hispanic culture has always been a huge interest of mine and something I've been drawn to consistently for decades. Now with my lease ending in December, an impending divorce, and frustration with my quality of life here, I'm making my big move.
> 
> Another interesting thing about this is I'm going at this solo. I haven't told any of my immediate family or my best friend as I don't want to be discouraged or ridiculed. I'm not stranger to spontaneous decisions and they've always been the right choice for me. So, I'm following my gut! I hope to connect with others who are also planning a move this year! 👋
> [/QUOT





HolaChar said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum
> 
> I'm 29 years old (will be 30 next month) and planning relocating to (likely) Guadalajara from Maryland in November/December of this year with not one, not two, but FOUR feline friends! Planning the logistics of this trip has already been tremendous, and I've missed many hours of sleep researching, but I'm determined to make the move.
> 
> I've always had an interest in living abroad and traveling outside of the US, but only made it as far as Japan, The Bahamas, and some of the states. Hispanic culture has always been a huge interest of mine and something I've been drawn to consistently for decades. Now with my lease ending in December, an impending divorce, and frustration with my quality of life here, I'm making my big move.
> 
> Another interesting thing about this is I'm going at this solo. I haven't told any of my immediate family or my best friend as I don't want to be discouraged or ridiculed. I'm not stranger to spontaneous decisions and they've always been the right choice for me. So, I'm following my gut! I hope to connect with others who are also planning a move this year! 👋


Want some company? Sounds like we're practically on the same page!


----------



## chrisser

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Mexico forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.


We are considering a move from rural West Virginia to Mexico. Probably somewhere on the Baja Peninsula.

I work from home for a domestic regional telecom. I have a query into HR to see if they're willing to let me make the move and keep my job. My company has no presence in Mexico, so I'm hoping it won't be an issue but we'll see.

Reasons for considering this move....

1) Political, although I won't get into that here
2) More temperate climate. We're sick of snow half the year, dealing with the mud and owning a large (30 acres) parcel that needs constant maintenance. Last few years it seems the temps swing from bitter cold to sweltering heat and there's no real spring or fall, except for "mud season"
3) My wife is a gardener and looking forward to being able to grow new plant species and learning about new native plants
4) We're getting older (50s), but not so old that this wouldn't be a nice adventure
5) I finally have a job that makes a move like this possible

We're just at the start of a long journey. We expect to have to sell most of our belongings, sort out things like dogs, cars, selling home, how to manage the transition, etc.

We would like to stay rural or semi-rural. We enjoy the quiet isolation we have now, although we're resigned to renting initially so we will probably compromise on that to begin with, but that's the eventual goal. Probably not going to be looking at 30 acres again, but maybe 5-ish if we can. We're definitely not looking to embed ourselves in a gated community of ex-pats isolated from the larger community, but we also have come to value quiet, seeing the stars,and being unconcerned about bothering those around us (because there's nobody around us)

In my free time, I'm a bit of a gearhead. Maintain my own vehicles and can do everything but upholstery. I'm used to doing plumbing, construction and electrical work, which is a necessity here in the sticks. I mention this because one downside is I have a bunch of tools that I need to decide if I will keep, store, and then bring in later or just try to sell off and replenish in-country after the move. I'm also a bit of an amateur machinist and have some small vintage machine tools that won't be easy to replace.

I absolutely need good Internet service wherever we end up to do my job. Wouldn't hurt to have a backup such as cell or satellite, if available.

My wife has been studying Spanish. I dabbled but am holding off until I get the green light from my employer, but we intend to at least be passably fluent before moving.

Plan is to do as much research as possible online, then take a trip and do some exploring to narrow down possible relocation areas and confirm it's really what we want to do.

I'm hoping at some point after that we can get a short-term rental (30 or 60 days) and I can do something of a test, working for several weeks to a month from Mexico to confirm to my employer that this will all work out before making the final commitment. Probably set it up as a tentative vacation, where if it doesn't work, I just use it as time off, and if it does, I spend the time working as usual.

Some adjustments that we'll need to deal with based on what I've read so far..

1) I'm not really tied to my "stuff" so much so as I expect to take a serious financial hit. I have tools that are used, but I'm familiar with them and they work. They're not likely worth much to sell, but replacing them with new (and generally new is crap comparatively) is going to cost me.
2) likewise, our used cars are nothing special, but they're in great shape, I'm familiar with them and their service history. It's hard to quantify their value, but not hard to envision taking a loss if we have to sell them, and then buy replacements.
3) Apologies to those who are offended, but we have guns. They're a necessity in a rural area, especially when you have livestock. Again, not worth all that much to sell, but expensive to replace and some were my late father's and have sentimental value. I know ownership isn't impossible in Mexico once we need it, but it's a big hassle and another loss.
4) It's hard to quantify, but I have a lifetime of connections up here. From stores I patronize, online vendors, go-to people when I need advice, plus just years of experience on how to get things done, where to go, what to do. There's value in that and most of it isn't directly translatable or transportable to another country.
5) The language. I'm a better than average English speaker/writer (at least I think). Very aware of proper grammar and pronunciation (it's a curse). Despite the best intentions, realistically, it's going to be years before I'm really fluent in Spanish and I may never reach my current English fluency. I expect it to be a fun, but humbling experience, made more difficult by my need to speak English all working day and then switch to Spanish evenings and weekends.
6) The police corruption. I personally have a hard time with that, but I guess I'll learn to deal.

So some positive things about West Virginia that should help with Mexico...

1) Let's just say it's often hard to get things done. Most places are open 9-5 M-F, including government services. Almost nobody is open when I'm not working. A lot of times, nobody is sure how to get something done. Sometimes nobody answers the phone. Often stuff isn't in stock and ordering it is often an ordeal. Sometimes the local laws are treated more as suggestions.
2) Power goes out. We've learned to deal with it. Ditto the Internet.
3) The roads can suck. It sounds like Mexico takes that to a whole new level, but we're used to ruts, potholes and the occasional blockage due to a slip.
4) There's both a philosophy of learning to be as self-sufficient as possible out of necessity, but also being eager and willing to help those around you when the time comes. From what I've read about Mexico, especially outside the cities, it seems to be very similar.
5) USPS/UPS/Fedex. It is a nightmare getting anything delivered to the house. I've been on ebay 20+ years and have had to make multiple claims under their guarantee in the last few years because the shippers dropped my package off "somewhere". The shipping company won't help because I'm not their customer, and the shipping party doesn't want to spend the time. Sometimes a kind soul will find the package and either call us or drop it off, but a lot of times the packages just disappear.

I know this is a long post on a huge thread, but if anyone reads this and has any thoughts/advice/corrections, please reach out.


----------



## Jreboll

My 2-cents worth. Star link seems to be available there. https://www.starlink.com/map
Find a forum from that area to have more specific answers.


----------



## chrisser

Jreboll said:


> My 2-cents worth. Star link seems to be available there. https://www.starlink.com/map
> Find a forum from that area to have more specific answers.


Interestingly, Starlink has better coverage in Mexico than they have in rural WV. I'm on a VPN all day and I'm not sure if the latency is acceptable full time, but I think it would be a good backup - and maybe I can put my wife on it so I can use the land line for the VPN during the day.


----------



## eastwind

My suggestion is to just cut and paste your post into a thread you start. There's a lot in there to respond to, and this thread isn't really for that.


----------



## afyzgh

Hello everyone,

My name is William, living in Texas, the US. I will stay in Mexico for a while, so I am applying for a temporary resident visa.


----------



## AKJeff

Hi All - My name is Jeff and my wife is Colleen. We live in Homer Alaska and are thinking about retiring down in the colonial mountain area of Mexico. We are hoping to come down next summer and will be pursuing our temporary visas in the meantime. We have two dogs that we will be tagging along.


----------



## AnnG251

ASL said:


> Hello everyone. I have been a lurker here for about a year. I moved to Mexico last November and love it!
> 
> Currently I live in the Lake Chapala area. I am a writer (published author), consult with people who are suicidal, and have a small shop. Moving here was the best thing I could have done for myself!
> 
> I look forward to being more active on this board and learning from other expats in Mexico. This country offers so much, and I look forward to exploring more of it.


I'm thinking of moving near there, in Guadalajara. I'm a single white lady who would be moving with my adult son and possibly my older brother. I have also written books but self-publish. What is it that you love so much? I would love to hear it?


----------



## lcm25479

Hi Everyone.My husband and I are seriously considering buying a property in the Playa de Caemen, Cancun-ish area as a way to retire there. Just trying to read about the lay of rhe land.


----------



## bobbyhunt2871

Hello! My wife and I are 55 and 57 respectively and are starting to think about where we want to retire. For years we talked about Nicaragua but as we have gotten older it seems like it would be to much trouble traveling several times a year back to Atlanta. We are leaning toward Florida but real estate in Florida has exploded and we don't want to wind up house poor. We are thinking about Playa Del Carmen. Any thoughts?

Currently we will have somewhere in the neighborhood of $8000 a month in income in 10 years. We are typical middle class, middle aged Americans with typical health issues now, hopefully that will be the case in 10 years. We have lived in Europe for nearly 7 years and lived in New Mexico for 5 and spent a lot of time in Juarez and have spent some time in other areas of Mexico in resorts and fishing "resorts". We are comfortable living abroad. My Spanish is not great and my wife's is nearly non-existent but we can get better in 10 years LOL.

We have a daughter who will have just graduated college when I turn 67 so the possibility of her needing some financial assistance for at least 5 years or so after my 67th birthday is very real. Our son is off the payroll now but we would like for both of them to visit us on our dime from time to time. Our lifestyle is pretty casual....I fish some but mostly we like to sit on a beach, eat at simple restaurants and if we drink it is very moderate. Playa Del Carmen seems like a good possibility due to an acceptable cost of living, from what we have found, and affordable flights to and from Atlanta and Houston. 

Any thoughts?


----------

